# MMA Discussion Thread



## MrMister

New thread for you. Commence.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Weidman vs Belfort won't be so cut and dry. Belfort spent years working with team Quest and Extream Couture on his wrestling. Randy even said that Vitor was one of the hardest guys to take down ever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

ROUSEY


----------



## Ray

> here's an interesting fact. if alex caceres didn't kick edwin figueroa in the groin, and didn't smoke weed at some point before his fight with kyung ho kang, he'd been on a 6 fight winning streak. BRUCE LEEROY.


Alex Caceres :banderas

Love that kid. Extremely talented. If he can put it together, he could be a beast.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Punter said:


> Alex Caceres :banderas
> 
> Love that kid. Extremely talented. If he can put it together, he could be a beast.


Super talent. Extreamly young, didn't he just change to a major camp? He needs to work on his sprawl.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John

Pappa Bacon said:


> Weidman vs Belfort





ROUSEY said:


> ROUSEY





Punter said:


> Alex Caceres



Cody Mckenzie


----------



## STEVALD

*ROUSEY X2*


----------



## Ray

Pappa Bacon said:


> Super talent. Extreamly young, didn't he just change to a major camp? He needs to work on his sprawl.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not sure if he changed to a major camp. I hope so though.

And yeah, he does need to work on his TDD a bit. Delorme was taking him down at will.


----------



## Liam Miller

Frank Murr.


----------



## Irish Jet

Old_John said:


> Cody Mckenzie


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

HUNTO


----------



## Old_John

Father Todd Unctious said:


>


----------



## TCE

Ah a new thread for a discussion.

Okay closing out the last thread, saw a couple of new faces that admittedly just got into MMA. It's a fantasic sport, the more the better.

I'm wondering how everyone here themselves got into MMA?

I stopped watching wrestling late 2003/early 2004 I believe. It was the end of 2004 when my older brother showed me Ken Shamrock vs. Tito Ortiz, their first fight. It was a repeat on Bravo here in the UK. 

I was a huge Ken fan from watching wrestling in the 90's, so wondered how he would do in a real fight. Since watching that, safe to say I was hooked on MMA.

Bravo hardly aired any UFC, and the UFC website was really plain. There was hardly any MMA videos on the net at the time either. Youtube wasn't around or anything. 

They started airing one hour events on Bravo, so I tried to catch them as best I could then TUF came around and they aired TUF 1 on Bravo the same time it was aired in the States. And then I found Sherdog, which led me to PRIDE lol the rest is history.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I got into the UFC around UFC 97 in 2009 due to the UFC Undisputed 2009 coming out on PS3 at that time. First event I watched live was UFC 99 from Germany which was main evented by Wanderlei and Franklin. First favorites were Liddell, Wanderlei and Lesnar.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

What got me into MMA was PRIDE!













SATURDAY WAR CRUSHER!


----------



## Stad

Pappa Bacon said:


> What got me into MMA was PRIDE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SATURDAY WAR CRUSHER!


Pride for me as well, mostly cause of this man.


----------



## Ray

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> HUNTO


----------



## Old_John




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

TCE said:


> It was a repeat on Bravo here in the UK.


aw man nostalgia, for a good few years the old Bravo channel was so great, before I had internet it was the first and only place to see so much cool shit - UFC, ECW, UWFi, Troma movies, weird crime/sex/drug/music documentaries, plus all the softcore porn they showed. I know it went crappy towards the end but for a while it was easily the best thing on cable.


----------



## Nov

got into the ufc early 2010. 115 was the first event i watched, as i only really noticed it through hearing about tuf 10/ufc 114. decided to give it a view and never looked back. condit/rory was a pretty awesome introduction to the sport, so no wonder i got hooked. 116 was the first ppv i ordered. tuf 1 got me pretty hooked on the sport too, and i suppose is the reason why i'm a fan of pretty much every guy from that series.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Got into UFC only last year so yeah.....basically a noob.

But 

*ROUSEY X3!!*

Also happened to see those nude shots of Miesha Tate from ESPN Body Issue and gotta say, not bad bama


----------



## Myers

The first MMA event I ever watched was when Matt Hughes KO Carlos Newton with the power bomb off the cage. I wrestled in HS so it was cool to see these wrestlers throwing guys around and just destroying people. Soon after that my friend showed me some pride fights and I immediately fell in love with the sport. The first Silva fight I ever saw was ironically enough against Carlos Newton and Silva almost took his head off with a flying knee. Silva's style is what made me a huge fan of his. When he debuted in the UFC he faced Chris Leben who was in a six fight winning streak. Most people knew Chris Leben from TUF and so many people not to familiar with pride or much MMA didn't give Silva much of a chance. Silva wrecking Leben in his debut is probably in my top 3 moments of UFC history.


----------



## RKing85

UFC 27 was the first UFC event I ever saw. I think I am probably the only person in the world who got into the UFC off of that event. I had seen a segment on the UFC on a sports business show and 27 was the next event happening so it was the first I saw.

Been a fan every since. Worked for sherdog for over 10 years which was amazing. Met so many people because of it.


----------



## CornNthemorN

I'm a "TUF noob" that show is what brought me to the dance. and like myers mentioned I was one of the noobs amazed at the destruction of leben by the spider. hopped my fat ass on the bandwagon and been riding shotgun ever since. I knew chris would probably beat him last week, but never expected such a horrible end to the fight and possibly the GOAT'S career. Really sad to see things go down the way they did, but I'm still glad I got to witness a once in a lifetime caliber athlete do his thing for so long


----------



## Liam Miller

04 maybe 05 was the first time i got into MMA mainly the UFC, didn't get to see much pride until later due to it not been on tv over here or not that i knew of anyway.

Probably should but i can't remember the first fight i saw or event, might have been a fight night or TUF :side:


----------



## Ray

First memory of MMA for me was Shogun getting screwed out of the title at UFC 104.

In a sense, glad Shogun got screwed because his KO of Machida at UFC 113 is :banderas

EDIT:










:kobe6


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

TCE said:


> I'm wondering how everyone here themselves got into MMA?


The earliest memory I have is GSP regaining the title vs Serra but I can't help shake the feeling I saw a few earlier events prior that. That is the big stand out moment though and the morning after that PPV I had my dad on the phone to a gym in my city sorting out my membership for the classes. 



Old_John said:


>


In the words of Joey Diaz, "Vitor Belfort gets dizzy anytime he walks past Foot Locker".


----------



## Walls

He back, he back. Not really but it's still good to see him up and smiling with his family.


----------



## Ray

Someone didn't get the memo about wearing yellow :ti


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Katsunori Kikuno vs. Quinn Mulhern was the hardest pick for me this card. Mulhern is sick 6'3" dropping down from welterweight. but i went with Kikuno due to that weight cut and flying east for Quinn.

also some other really awesome highlights someone needs to hire this guy


----------



## Ray

Quoth the Raven said:


> *ROUSEY X3!!*


8*D


----------



## B-Dawg

^ :ti @ that picture


----------



## STEVALD

TCE said:


> I'm wondering how everyone here themselves got into MMA?


*UFC 168 was my first time, thanks to Psycho Sid's tweet. Weidman/Silva II made me go back and watch their first bout at 162, and it kinda got me hooked. Wonder why I didn't give it a shot before. Same with Rousey/Tate. And Rousey coming out with that mean expression on her face with Bad Reputation playing in the background, kicking her opponent's ass in a good fight and then refusing to shake her hand, I mean, how could a professional wrestling fan not like her? 8*D Since then I've gone back and watched a few GOAT fights like Shogun/Hendo mark and Sonnen/Silva @ 117, thanks to Google, and I guess I'll be sticking around.*


----------



## Irish Jet

Started to get into UFC in 2006 for me through Bravo mark as well, I had a broken leg at the time (Ironically the exact same sort of break as Silva's) and was pretty much watching anything and everything. I'm pretty sure it was a replay of TUF 2 rather than the one that was on at the time though because I'm sure Matt Hughes was one of the coaches.


----------



## Rush

Steven Sanders explaining the surgery that he did on Silva. 

As far as when i got into the UFC, was around 2005/6 when GSP was taking over from Hughes as the top gun in the WW division. Went back and watched fights like the TUF finale, Hughes/Trigg II (which is still probably my absolute favourite 1 round fight ever), the Tito/Couture/Liddell fights, and then went into stuff from PRIDE. Started watching WEC in 2007 and that was easily my favourite promotion. Most people are either PRIDE nuthuggers or UFC fanboys but WEC was the shit for me


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Steven Sanders explaining the surgery that he did on Silva.
> 
> As far as when i got into the UFC, was around 2005/6 when GSP was taking over from Hughes as the top gun in the WW division. Went back and watched fights like the TUF finale, Hughes/Trigg II (which is still probably my absolute favourite 1 round fight ever), the Tito/Couture/Liddell fights, and then went into stuff from PRIDE. Started watching WEC in 2007 and that was easily my favourite promotion. Most people are either PRIDE nuthuggers or UFC fanboys but WEC was the shit for me


Holy shit amen. When I found WEC I was hooked. I loved their fights so many great fighters. The lighter fighters are just pure class and was the best promotion going till it was purchased by zuffa as far as fight quality.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheJack

I was watching Cro Cops fights in Pride, dont remember the first one, but the second one i watched was his fight against Fedor.

I really got into it after a friend of mine invited me to watch UFC 87 because he was a Lesnar fan. The Lesnar fight was okay, but the main event caught my eye when GSP (great name) turned Fitch into his bitch. Became a instant fan of GSP at the night.


----------



## Ray

By far my two most favourite photos of 2013:


----------



## Old_John

I know Gustaffson looks pretty roughed up, too, but GODDAYUMN Jon Jones looks like he got run over by a motherf*cking truck! :lol
Plus, considering bruises obviously show a lot easier on a white boy skin, Gusto is actually almost unharmed.


----------



## Buttermaker

I slowly started getting into UFC around UFC 71 when the Liddell-Rampage fight was announced... The first event I watched live was UFC 75 Henderson-Rampage and Ive been hooked ever since.. I started venturing into Worldwide MMA and got interested in some other promotions.. Plus I used to have a Canadian Showtime affiliate that always showed Strikeforce and Elite XC so I got to watch some of those events..


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Takers Revenge said:


> I slowly started getting into UFC around UFC 71 when the Liddell-Rampage fight was announced... The first event I watched live was UFC 75 Henderson-Rampage and Ive been hooked ever since.. I started venturing into Worldwide MMA and got interested in some other promotions.. Plus I used to have a Canadian Showtime affiliate that always showed Strikeforce and Elite XC so I got to watch some of those events..


Love the Asian market, OneFC (still don't understand how UFC passed on Askern) use to love Sengoku, Legend FC, and others. I'm a big fan of smaller shows. The fight quality isn't usually as good but it's nice change when UFC goes wrestling top control heavy some times to see guys fighting to win and not to, not lose. I lost interest for a while I'm MMA only cause I was watching so fucking much. As well as NCAA Wrestling and BJJ. But the UFC has been delivering great. And I don't like how people shit on these cards like the one tomorrow. I think it's great and I can't wait to see what happens. Is Tarac vs Lim 3 or 5 rounds? If it's 5 I really wouldn't bet on Lim.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker

Im assuming 5.. Main events are 5 nowadays so Im guessing its 5


----------



## Old_John

I honestly have no idea what the fuck you guys talking about... There's only one guy who truly made me a fan of this sport:


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Takers Revenge said:


> Im assuming 5.. Main events are 5 nowadays so Im guessing its 5


yeah it's a 5 rounder. ill have it on at work cause my boss loves MMA. I dont see Lim winning this as Tarac has so much more crispnes standing as well a better gas tank.


----------



## TCE




----------



## RKing85

In the fights I care about tomorrow morning, Kawajiri.

That's it.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

What time do they start?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray

Like at 5 AM EST lel


----------



## Pappa Bacon

watching now, my picks held up pretty good.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

damn it i want to comment but i dont want to spoil anything


----------



## Rush

That was a nice finish to the fight. KAWAJIRI. Soriano out cold.


----------



## Old_John

Safiedine vs Lim as a main event? fpalm
And here I thought Kennedy and Natal were horrible headliners. :lol
Who the fuck books this crap, seriously? 
Fuck you, UFC! No global competition = getting sloppy.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

its their first time in Singapore so that's why. man i wish UFC would properly measure reach. but I'm excited for Tarac vs Lim

Lim fighting smart not blowing up but needs to check those leg kicks. good job going to the body with some stiff kicks.
10-9 Lim for landing the harder shots and dumping Tarac a few times.

round 2 easy for Tarac, his boxing just took over and picked Lim apart. Lim not using his reach swinging to wide tarac coming in and picking him apart rocked Lim pretty good in that round 19-19.

another 10-9 for Tarac and Lim's leg is finished. Tarac chopped that tree down I'm surprised he is going out for the 4th.

HOLY FUCK Lim at the end maybe had him hurt. Tarac was reeling there at the end. 48-47 Tarac. Lim gets mad props for heart and to come out in the 5th and just push like that hats off to him.


----------



## Rush

Excellent performance by Saffedine. Leg kicking like a boss, Lim is on one leg out there, can't even lift the other one :lol



Old_John said:


> Safiedine vs Lim as a main event? fpalm
> And here I thought Kennedy and Natal were horrible headliners. :lol
> Who the fuck books this crap, seriously?
> Fuck you, UFC! No global competition = getting sloppy.


:banderas First event in Singapore, free card and its a fight night event. Fuck out of here you plonker


----------



## Old_John

Rush said:


> :banderas First event in Singapore, free card and its a fight night event. Fuck out of here you plonker


----------



## Rush

Another numpty who resorts to posting pics when he can't think of anything intelligent to write. Keep missing out on good fights like the main event here lad.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Another numpty who resorts to posting pics when he can't think of anything intelligent to write. Keep missing out on good fights like the main event here lad.


how about Lim almost going Tim Boetch on Tarac that was great. so many guys would have quit to those kicks.


----------



## Buttermaker

Sometimes the quality of UFCs free events are not that good and I think have gotten worse over the years but still they giving us free events.. Can't complain.


----------



## Old_John

Well the sad part is, this win does ZERO for Safiedine from divisional rankings standpoint. As the final Strikeforce welterweight champion, he should get higher profile competition. But as things stand right now, he is still at least 3 fights away from contention at welterweight.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Old_John said:


> Well the sad part is, this win does ZERO for Safiedine from divisional rankings standpoint. As the final Strikeforce welterweight champion, he should get higher profile competition. But as things stand right now, he is still at least 3 fights away from contention at welterweight.


why the guy he beat got starched twice in a row by Lombard and Lawler. Tarac has shown nothing outside of leg kicking the shit out of Nate. he had problems putting Scott Smith away. Once again Safiedine shows hes not a killer and could have put Lim away since round 3 but decided to back pedal and almost get knocked out in the 5th and you want him to what be thrown in against Hendricks, Condit, Lawler, or even thrown ahead of any of those guys for winning the WW title and not fighting for over a year. UFC is not like WWE its not booked fighters sign to fight, they have to agree. Safiedine agreed to fight Lim and Main event a card that will be on national TV so i dont see how this was bad on Joe Silva. He won, give him Rory or Kampmann next i say.


----------



## Rush

^^^ He was fighting Ellenberger at this event until he pulled out with injury. Wasn't so much Saffedine agreeing to fight Lim as being forced to fight anyone to keep his spot in the main event here. Rory Mac is fighting Maia, Condit has Woodley, Kampmann has no one but he's lost 2 in a row, i'd like them to try Ellenberger/Saffedine again.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> ^^^ He was fighting Ellenberger at this event until he pulled out with injury. Wasn't so much Saffedine agreeing to fight Lim as being forced to fight anyone to keep his spot in the main event here. Rory Mac is fighting Maia, Condit has Woodley, Kampmann has no one but he's lost 2 in a row, i'd like them to try Ellenberger/Saffedine again.


True that, then yeah definitely try and re schedule Ellenberger vs Saffedine


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

I know who won the ME but without too many spoilers was the rest of the card any good? gonna try catch the repeat later


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Picks for the next UFN


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> I know who won the ME but without too many spoilers was the rest of the card any good? gonna try catch the repeat later


there was some decent action, Hollaway vs Cope was a decent scrap. Kawajiri had his hands full early but turned into a typical crusher fight. bad debut by someone losing with a 12/6 elbow to the back of the head. over all it was a good/decent card.


----------



## STEVALD

*Is the show up on Youtube/Dailymotion yet?*


----------



## B-Dawg

Watching Saffiedine/Lim at the moment (I don't think I'm going to go through the rest of the card). Gonna jot down notes then post my thoughts after it's over into one coherent post:

Saffiedine looked MUCH more composed as opposed to Lim, who appears to be trying to throw home run punches every time. Lim was _very_ flat-footed, while Saffeidine was much more agile. Lim's biggest issue that I've seen, aside from letting his leg get raped, is just getting overly excited and throwing too many wild blows. There were several times in the fight where he got tagged and started flailing and hoping to connect with something. Meanwhile, Saffiedine looked more patient as he picked apart Lim, little by little. He was throwing smart punches, and stronger ones when he saw the opening. Saffeidine's leg kicks were left mostly undefended, aside from the takedown or two Lim got early by catching them (which he proceeded to do nothing with). As we obviously saw, Lim not doing anything about those kicks proved to be fatal, and what did him in. He buckled several times in the 3rd because of the kicks Saffiedine was throwing, and couldn't even move in the 4th. I was disappointed to not see Saffiedine try and finish the fight in the 4th, which he probably could've done fairly easily, after those kicks, the knee to the body, and the flying knee to the face (which was fucking great). He seemed content to wait out the rest of the fight, though. Lim's resurgence in the 4th was nice, but definitely too little too late. :/

So yeah, solid fight. Good performance by Saffiedine, and Lim showed tremendous courage to keep getting up, fighting back, and even taking the 4th (though Saffiedine was literally running away from him :lol).

-----

I don't know how much of Saffiedine you guys have seen, but does he just not care to finish fights? He could've finished this one multiple times, but didn't. I'm looking at his fight history right now, and 10 of his last 11 fights have gone come to a decision.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Watching Saffiedine/Lim at the moment (I don't think I'm going to go through the rest of the card). Gonna jot down notes then post my thoughts after it's over into one coherent post:
> 
> Saffiedine looked MUCH more composed as opposed to Lim, who appears to be trying to throw home run punches every time. Lim was _very_ flat-footed, while Saffeidine was much more agile. Lim's biggest issue that I've seen, aside from letting his leg get raped, is just getting overly excited and throwing too many wild blows. There were several times in the fight where he got tagged and started flailing and hoping to connect with something. Meanwhile, Saffiedine looked more patient as he picked apart Lim, little by little. He was throwing smart punches, and stronger ones when he saw the opening. Saffeidine's leg kicks were left mostly undefended, aside from the takedown or two Lim got early by catching them (which he proceeded to do nothing with). As we obviously saw, Lim not doing anything about those kicks proved to be fatal, and what did him in. He buckled several times in the 3rd because of the kicks Saffiedine was throwing, and couldn't even move in the 4th. I was disappointed to not see Saffiedine try and finish the fight in the 4th, which he probably could've done fairly easily, after those kicks, the knee to the body, and the flying knee to the face (which was fucking great). He seemed content to wait out the rest of the fight, though. Lim's resurgence in the 4th was nice, but definitely too little too late. :/
> 
> So yeah, solid fight. Good performance by Saffiedine, and Lim showed tremendous courage to keep getting up, fighting back, and even taking the 4th (though Saffiedine was literally running away from him :lol).
> 
> -----
> 
> I don't know how much of Saffiedine you guys have seen, but does he just not care to finish fights? He could've finished this one multiple times, but didn't. I'm looking at his fight history right now, and 10 of his last 11 fights have gone come to a decision.


Yeah watching him in Strikeforce he had no drive to finish. He would go up 2 rounds and then just avoid engaging during the final round. He Tore Nate Marquarts leg apart way worse then Lim and didn't finish him. He couldn't put Scott Smith away if I'm not mistaken. He just has no killer instinct. It's funny listening to Stann about it. How he could just posture up, start throwing and get the fight stopped, or just attack the leg. Tarac is good but he lacks the power and killer instinct to hang with the top of the division.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> UFC ‏@ufc 5 min
> Bantamweight champ @TheDomin8r suffered groin injury & out of #UFC169. @RenanBaraoUFC is the official bantamweight champion. Guess who's in?





> UFC ‏@ufc 4 min
> There you have it ladies and gentleman. Cruz is out of #UFC169 and @UrijahFaber is in for a shot at the title shot!


so there you have it. Cruz out, Faber in. Barao is also now the Undisputed Bantamweight champion.


----------



## scrilla

Cruz should just retire damn.


----------



## Liam Miller

Cruz injured? fucking hell.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Glad they finally stripped him of the title. Will be interesting to see how Faber does. Cruz needs to seriously retire he's missed close to what, 3 years with injuries? Faber has been on a tear and deserves the shot. Can he capture his first title since WEC? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

fpalm I was looking forward to seeing Cruz, too. Oh well. It's a quick turnaround for Faber, so I guess we'll see how he does.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> fpalm I was looking forward to seeing Cruz, too. Oh well. It's a quick turnaround for Faber, so I guess we'll see how he does.


Faber is always in shape and he smashed Mayday so it shouldn't be an issue. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker

I guess Din Thomas retired.. One of the pioneers of the light weight division..


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Takers Revenge said:


> I guess Din Thomas retired.. One of the pioneers of the light weight division..


Yeah. Wonder when Jens will hang his gloves up. Should've done so years ago IMO.


----------



## B-Dawg

Pappa Bacon said:


> Faber is always in shape and he smashed Mayday so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, I don't expect it to be an issue, but more rest is typically better. This is pretty awesome for Urijah, coming off of a perfect year, getting an immediate title shot. I personally hope he can pull through in this one.


----------



## Buttermaker

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Yeah. Wonder when Jens will hang his gloves up. Should've done so years ago IMO.


At least Din was still competitive and won fights.. Jens lost it when he was knocked out by Joe Lauzon in 2006.. Or at least after Faber fight number 2. First Faber-Pulver fight was awesome


----------



## Myers

Faber/Barao again? I get that there isn't anyone else in the division but that first fight was atrocious. I don't see Faber winning and Faber won't get subbed or KO'ed, probably another 5 round snooze fest.


----------



## nazzac

I think Barao wins in a similar fashion as the 1st fight.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

There isn't at bantamweight. I can't think of to many guys who are on winning streaks especially ones as good as Faber. Renen already beat Mayday, Weinland, Faber. Mizugaki is on I think a two fight winning streak and Rafel Assuncao is booked.

Here's the list of bantamweight's, out of the guys not booked who deserves the fight? Faber is also arguably the biggest star in the division.


Urijah Faber
Takeya Mizugaki
George Roop
Raphael Assunçao
Eddie Wineland
Brian Bowles
Yves Jabouin
Ivan Menjivar
Michael McDonald
Alex Caceres
Iuri Alcantara
Nam Phan
TJ Dillashaw
Francisco Rivera
Bryan Caraway
Edwin Figueroa
Dustin Pague
Erik Perez
Roland Delorme
Mike Easton
Vaughan Lee
Johnny Bedford
Chico Camus
Mitch Gagnon	
Dustin Kimura
Lucas Martins	Mineiro
Hugo Viana
Kyung Ho Kang
Norifumi Yamamoto	
Johnny Eduardo
Yaotzin Meza
Russell Doane	
Chris Holdsworth
Sergio Pettis
Wilson Reis 
Royston Wee
Dave Galera
David Grant	
Junior Hernandez	
Leandro Issa	
Jon Delos Reyes	
Shunichi Shimizu	
Jumabieke Tuerxun	


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Supposed big announcements by WSOF & Bellator. Talks are of a WSOF vs. Bellator cross PPV. I don't think that will happen. Probably just generic season 10 announcement and signings and dates for WSOF. I also don't think WSOF have enough talent to compete. 145 you have Strous, Pitbull, Curran, is Sandro still fighting? MW you can do Okami vs Storm not sure what match ups are there between the two companies.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> Faber/Barao again? I get that there isn't anyone else in the division but that first fight was atrocious. I don't see Faber winning and Faber won't get subbed or KO'ed, probably another 5 round snooze fest.


First fight was far from atrocious, fuck are you on lad? :kobe

Barao is going to win again, i just hope Faber can get through a title fight without getting injured. Broke a rib against Barao, broke his hand and dislocated a finger against Brown, and his leg was turned to mince against Aldo.


----------



## Ray

Urijah's got balls taking a fight with a killer like Barao on 3 weeks notice. Best case scenario for Dana and co. is for him to win the title somehow. 

I think Faber's got a really good shot at winning, even if it is on 3 weeks notice. I just hope he doesn't break his rib in the first round of the fight :lol 

Also, first fight wasn't bad. It was just the main event to a show that sucked, so it made it seem like it was bad when it wasn't.


----------



## RKing85

Well Barao is finally the real champ. Only 12-14 months after he should have been declated champ. 

Props to Faber for taking the fight on short notice.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Pappa Bacon said:


> Supposed big announcements by WSOF & Bellator. Talks are of a WSOF vs. Bellator cross PPV. I don't think that will happen. Probably just generic season 10 announcement and signings and dates for WSOF. I also don't think WSOF have enough talent to compete. 145 you have Strous, Pitbull, Curran, is Sandro still fighting? MW you can do Okami vs Storm not sure what match ups are there between the two companies.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This was the card proposed by WSOF's matchmaker.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> This was the card proposed by WSOF's matchmaker.


That's a pretty stellar card I would watch 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray

No way in hell Bellator accepts that offer.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Punter said:


> No way in hell Bellator accepts that offer.


Yeah I don't see that ever happening. Until WSOF establishes itself and has credible champions they aren't going to risk their champions losing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ha! Joe's trying so hard not to look  But I do want to point something out. Joe's looking away, but that ring girl (Vanessa Hanson I think?) has no problem perving whatsoever


----------



## Ray

A$AP said:


>


You're a good man A$AP.


----------



## Rush

Pappa Bacon said:


> Yeah I don't see that ever happening. Until WSOF establishes itself and has credible champions they aren't going to risk their champions losing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


not sure if serious. WSOF has a bunch of former UFC fighters that aren't over the hill in Okami, Fitch, Palhares, Johnson. They have arguably a stronger, well known bunch of fighters on that proposed card there. The only fighters worth a damn in Bellator are Chandler and Alvarez.


----------



## Buttermaker

Hey Rush they have former WEC Heavyweight Champ the 37 year old Doug Marshal so I wouldn't go to far with that..

But ya its nice to see Joe looking at a girls ass for once..


----------



## Old_John

Hope I'm not gonna get crucified by Ronda's fanboys here, but... while it's true that Ronda is more attractive than all these ****-looking female MMA fighters, she is STILL pretty average compared to majority of non-fighter chicks. 
Hell, 70% of my college campus female population looks more attractive than Ronda or Miesha, to be honest.


----------



## Buttermaker

Ronda is attractive but she isn't fucking unbelievably hot by any means..


----------



## corkymccorkell

Can't wait for this guy (Adam Khalievs) debut on 25th if this is anything to go by!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Rush said:


> not sure if serious. WSOF has a bunch of former UFC fighters that aren't over the hill in Okami, Fitch, Palhares, Johnson. They have arguably a stronger, well known bunch of fighters on that proposed card there. The only fighters worth a damn in Bellator are Chandler and Alvarez.


Probably why Bellator aren't likely to accept this challenge. WSOF has nothing to lose, they're already regarded as the 3rd organisation but Bellator are a safe No.2. If they lost this card then their status would not be so assured. I'd love to see this card though


----------



## Killmonger

Nothing against Barao but I hope Faber pulls it off.


----------



## Rush

Old_John said:


> Hope I'm not gonna get crucified by Ronda's fanboys here, but... while it's true that Ronda is more attractive than all these ****-looking female MMA fighters, she is STILL pretty average compared to majority of non-fighter chicks.
> Hell, 70% of my college campus female population looks more attractive than Ronda or Miesha, to be honest.


Obviously. The allure that Tate and Rousey hold is that they're both very good at something everyone, at least in this thread, likes to watch.



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Probably why Bellator aren't likely to accept this challenge. WSOF has nothing to lose, they're already regarded as the 3rd organisation but Bellator are a safe No.2. If they lost this card then they're status would not be so assured. I'd love to see this card though


yeah but saying its b/c the WSOF fighters aren't credible is asinine.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Obviously. The allure that Tate and Rousey hold is that they're both very good at something everyone, at least in this thread, likes to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but saying its b/c the WSOF fighters aren't credible is asinine.


Bad wording, I meant that Bellator doesn't want to see their champions lose to fighters who doesn't have gold around their waist as well. Look at all the shit they too for the M'Pumbu thing. Bellator has been around for a long time and we've seen plenty of companies jump in sign up UFC talent and shut down shop. WSOF has names but Fitch, Okami, and Palharus have not had the greatest showings as of late. WSOF need to work on building their brand, getting on TV more, and build a core roster before going after Bellator for some super fight ppv.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Okami should still be in the UFC, Palhares got dropped b/c of his attitude and holding onto subs for too long and Fitch has had the one bad fight against Burkman :draper2


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Okami should still be in the UFC, Palhares got dropped b/c of his attitude and holding onto subs for too long and Fitch has had the one bad fight against Burkman :draper2


In most minds they have been cut and will be labeled as wash outs. I don't agree with that idea but with casual fans that's the case. They need to be built back up. If I was Bellator I wouldn't let any of my fighter near Palhares with his issues. Okami I agree got the shaft and bad. Fitch lost twice in a row got cut and lost in his WSOF debut and that's what people will remember him from and not that he wrestlefucked everyone at 170 not named GSP for a long time. I agree with you guys that WSOF has the better name power, Bellator's roster is super overrated. I'm just arguing to argue for the most part. Personally I put OneFC above Bellator at this point.

Also it looks like Kawajiri is trying to get a fight with Cub. If it happens I'm picking Cub after Kawajiris latest performance.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Fitch didn't lose twice in a row, he drew vs Penn, lost to Hendricks, beat Silva, lost to Maia. Not really any shame in that, and getting cut on a 1L streak is harsh as fuck. Most casual fans don't give a fuck about Bellator and WSOF.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Fitch didn't lose twice in a row, he drew vs Penn, lost to Hendricks, beat Silva, lost to Maia. Not really any shame in that, and getting cut on a 1L streak is harsh as fuck. Most casual fans don't give a fuck about Bellator and WSOF.


Ah I forgot about the Silva fight. That fight was great too. Yeah that's a bad cut. It's the same bullshit reason they didn't sign Askern. Either sign and keep the best guys in the world or go sign Melvin Manhouf if you want a guy who will just swing for the fences. I never understood UFC logic on cutting grapplers so quickly and Lenard Garcia being kept around so long till he finally got cut.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker

Hell they kept free swinging Steve Cantwell around untill he lost 5 in a row.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

God Steve Cantwell went from amazing prospect in WEC knocking out Stann to looking like total dog shit and dropping 5 in a row.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme

The only thing Fitch ever had going for him in the UFC was that he kept winning fights. He's always been a boring LNP artist who couldn't draw a dime on name value and that's the truth. It wasn't that he didn't deserve to be in the UFC anymore after his little slide, it's that he wasn't worth the money he commanded if he was just going to fight as a gate keeper. Dana even said himself after the cut "Fitch isn't cheap", you can't pay that kind of money to someone who's no longer a consistent winner and especially to someone who nobody is specifically paying to see fight. The company was no longer getting a return on their investment, that's the fight game for ya.


----------



## pryme tyme

Takers Revenge said:


> Hell they kept free swinging Steve Cantwell around untill he lost 5 in a row.


Steve Cantwell also wasn't getting paid anything in the same realm of what Fitch was making per fight.. The UFC is a business and it's basic logistics. The player that get's cut from a sports team isn't always one of the worst players on the team. Sometimes it's one of the better players on the team who just isn't playing up to their big contract. We see cuts like that happen in every major sport. Being an "owner" in MMA is just like being an owner in any other sport. Fitch was far from one of the worst fighters skill wise, but financially he was one of the worst investments and that's why he got cut.


----------



## Buttermaker

Pappa Bacon said:


> God Steve Cantwell went from amazing prospect in WEC knocking out Stann to looking like total dog shit and dropping 5 in a row.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He did fight some tough guys after that Hassan win though. Cane, Stann, Diabate some tough customers. Plus he was never finished in the UFC


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Takers Revenge said:


> He did fight some tough guys after that Hassan win though. Cane, Stann, Diabate some tough customers. Plus he was never finished in the UFC


I know he just went from someone who just showed crazy potential to just being picked apart everywhere. He looked like a totally different fighter in the second go. As far as the Fitch and Okami getting cut cause of money just renegotiate or offer them less money when their contract ran out. Fitch and Okami earned the contract they had, UFC agreed to pay them that. They didn't demand more money and it's not like the UFC wasn't making a profit. Bottom line is, they win, how they win doesn't matter, you don't like wrestlers learn the sprawl, sweep, or counter wrestle. Same BS reason they didn't sign Askern. He's considered one of the top guys in the world, you don't sign him cause oh his style? If you just want to watch a kickboxing match then go watch kickboxing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Fitch also at least did work on the ground. Lay and pray is one of the most overused words when talking about a wrestler's fighting style. Regardless who's fault is it that the fight stays on the ground, the bloke who's good enough to get the takedown and maintain top control, or the bloke who's less skilled, can't defend and can't get up off his back?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Fitch also at least did work on the ground. Lay and pray is one of the most overused words when talking about a wrestler's fighting style. Regardless who's fault is it that the fight stays on the ground, the bloke who's good enough to get the takedown and maintain top control, or the bloke who's less skilled, can't defend and can't get up off his back?


Agreed lay n pray is Woodley vs. Jordan Mien. One judge gave the fight to Jordan for at least throwing punches. Fitch is anything but LnP same with Askern, Ben is active as hell on the ground and works passes. He never sits in guard and just grinds and breaks his opponents will. Askern just needs to finish more submissions, and all of a sudden people will think he's some grappling god.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

> yeah but saying its b/c the WSOF fighters aren't credible is asinine.


I never said that...just saying the organisation has just started up so they're where they are in the pecking order because of that. Even their matchmaker knows where they are in the pecking order. Nothing to do with the fighters. To be frank I reckon WSOF would give Bellator a great run for their money with the card they suggested.


----------



## TCE

Has anyone seen these? They're very interesting, and there going up to 20 volumes as well apparently.


----------



## Ray

Apparently UFC 168 did between 1 million to 1.1 million buys. Surprised it got over the million mark. Was expecting somewhere around 900,000-950,000. Nice way for UFC to end the year financially.


----------



## nazzac

Good numbers if true. The match would have generated a lot of casual interest because of how the first fight ended i am guessing


----------



## Old_John

Looking at these numbers, I can almost guarantee uncle Dana will now force a trilogy! :vince$


----------



## Pappa Bacon

When is Rockhold vs Costa?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray

This Wednesday.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Punter said:


> This Wednesday.


Nice I expect Rockhold to work Costa


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

KEITH KIZER RESIGNS AS NEVADA ATHLETIC COMMISSION EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR

Don't know too much about Kizer but, judging by the comments on the news, he wasn't very well liked.


----------



## FalseKing

Anyone trains here?

I'm not really into the scene, but I plan on training MMA in the near future. I feel kinda bad already, because of the weight divisions. My current and normal height/weight ratio is classified as Middleweight. The most I can go in the future if I push myself is Light Heavyweight. Thought, I've got zero chance in ever going into the Heavyweights, where I'm guessing the major money and interest is in. Of course, I'm talking hypothetically... there is a slim chance of me ever being a pro and so on, one day. 

Guess my question is... are the Heavyweights completely and utterly dominating the lower divsions in interest and so on? How is the credibility of those under the Heavyweights?

I'm genuinely interested on the matter.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

MoxleyMoxx said:


> KEITH KIZER RESIGNS AS NEVADA ATHLETIC COMMISSION EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR
> 
> Don't know too much about Kizer but, judging by the comments on the news, he wasn't very well liked.


He wouldn't reinstate big john in 2009. He was also the guy campaigning to keep Vitor from fighting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pappa Bacon

FalseKing said:


> Anyone trains here?
> 
> I'm not really into the scene, but I plan on training MMA in the near future. I feel kinda bad already, because of the weight divisions. My current and normal height/weight ratio is classified as Middleweight. The most I can go in the future if I push myself is Light Heavyweight. Thought, I've got zero chance in ever going into the Heavyweights, where I'm guessing the major money and interest is in. Of course, I'm talking hypothetically... there is a slim chance of me ever being a pro and so on, one day.
> 
> Guess my question is... are the Heavyweights completely and utterly dominating the lower divsions in interest and so on? How is the credibility of those under the Heavyweights?
> 
> I'm genuinely interested on the matter.


I use to train At ATT but my knee couldn't take it. I wrestled in HS at heavyweight while playing football then blew my knee out. Broke off a chunk of the cap off and tore my ACL, MCL, and PCL. I still have two screws in my leg. I started doing kickboxing but my knee would pop out every time I spared. So I took up BJJ even rolled with Jeff Monson and Jason High. Both wiped the floor with me but once again I was severely limited in my leg movement and flexability and would fuck my knee up like once every two weeks so I just had to stop I couldn't take my knee swelling up like a grapefruit every few days cause it slipped out of socket.

To answer your question Heavyweights do tend to make more money as casual fans love to see big guys slug it out but they often tend to be the least skilled. To often he fights turn into two guys plodding forward throwing arm punches and hugging after one round. Right now the two best heavyweights in the world are smaller in Cain and JDS. Most people who know the sport the smaller divisions are always the most skilled minus a few guys. Me I love everything but love the smaller guys flyweights bantam feather so on and so forth. I have guys who I love and hate in every division, and I have a large hatred to wrestlers who do nothing with their top game. But hate BJJ guys who flop on their backs to pull guard cause they have nothing to offer. Right now I feel 170 is the best division in the world. The two highest paid fighters ever were GSP and Anderson Silva neither were HW. Not HW champion has had a dominating run outside of Fedor. UFC has never had a champion that's made more then a couple of defenses. HW for a long time was a total joke of a division outside like 6 to 7 guys. It's still probably one of the weakest divisions top to bottom talent wise with flyweight just because it's a new division and we have yet to see a lot of the talent but their top fighters are incredible skill wise. LHW is another division lacking depth in talent and use to be the biggest division draw wise. Prides MW (LHW in the USA) and UFC's LHW division was the most prestige division in its hey day.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

MoxleyMoxx said:


> KEITH KIZER RESIGNS AS NEVADA ATHLETIC COMMISSION EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR
> 
> Don't know too much about Kizer but, judging by the comments on the news, he wasn't very well liked.


He's a fucking numpty


----------



## Ray

Dana's probably excited beyond belief that Kizer's left :lol

Also means that Big John will finally ref in Vegas :mark:


----------



## Old_John

FalseKing said:


> Anyone trains here?


I train UFC, bro!


----------



## Buttermaker

The best Heavyweight Champion was Tim Silva


----------



## TCE

Dana the other day tweeted Nate turned down the Khabib fight.

Nate today I believe tweeted: Dana and the UFC are full of shit. 

Dana being typical Dana.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

TCE said:


> Dana the other day tweeted Nate turned down the Khabib fight.
> 
> Nate today I believe tweeted: Dana and the UFC are full of shit.
> 
> Dana being typical Dana.


Could have been Nates manager turned it down without telling him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85

no win situation for Diaz there is he were to fight Khabib.

Although I take anything either Diaz brother says with a grain of salt.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

RKing85 said:


> no win situation for Diaz there is he were to fight Khabib.
> 
> Although I take anything either Diaz brother says with a grain of salt.


Well he's 1-2 in his last three. If he wins he derails Khabib's hype train and get a win. Right now at 155 there isn't many fights especially in the top 10.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John

Pappa Bacon said:


> Well he's 1-2 in his last three. If he wins he derails Khabib's hype train and get a win. Right now at 155 there isn't many fights especially in the top 10.


:lol Except there's absolutely NO way Khabib loses to him... So stop sellin' wolf tickets, yo!


----------



## B-Dawg

*STEP 1:* Get a job. :lelbron

*STEP 2:* Find a friend who likes fighting.

*STEP 3:* GO! :mark:

That card already sounds damn good. I'd be fine w/ Browne/Werdum as the main event, so the fact that it's not is pretty interesting. I wonder if they'd put Mighty Mouse on Fox _again_?


----------



## Ray

Florida? Really? That's a surprise considering Dana said he didn't like Florida because they always do awful gates there :lol

Should be fine though. That's a strong card already. Werdum/Browne and Tate/Carmouche are :mark:


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Old_John said:


> :lol Except there's absolutely NO way Khabib loses to him... So stop sellin' wolf tickets, yo!


How can you say that? Nates gas tank he can pressure and cause Khabib to gas. Nate is also far more polished boxer, and who's to say he couldn't sub Khabib?

As far as Florida goes I might have to check that out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoeMcKim

Khabib throws all of his opponents around in suplexes, in an MMA fight and Nate is one of the physically weakest fighters at 155. If it's any kind of a wrestling match which it'll end up being, Nate is going to get ragdolled. 

Michael Johnson has offered to fight Khabib.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Khabib throws all of his opponents around in suplexes, in an MMA fight and Nate is one of the physically weakest fighters at 155. If it's any kind of a wrestling match which it'll end up being, Nate is going to get ragdolled.
> 
> Michael Johnson has offered to fight Khabib.


I would love Johnson vs Khabib. If Nate can't compete with him then he needs to keep his fucking mouth shut about $$$. Also if I'm the UFC I wouldn't let him near the title going forward until he can prove to beat a wrestler not named Maynard.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray

lolno.

Khabib is overrated, but he would absolutely murk Nate. 30-26 all across the boards.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

No love for Nate's guard huh? I think he could sub him as Khabib is good at takedowns but sloppy on top.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador

Cat Zingano's husband committed suicide.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/1/1...-suicide-cat-zingano-passed-dead-ufc-mma-news


----------



## Pappa Bacon

El Conquistador said:


> Cat Zingano's husband committed suicide.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/1/1...-suicide-cat-zingano-passed-dead-ufc-mma-news


Holy shit that's awful.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That's horrible. Thoughts go to Zingano


----------



## Pappa Bacon

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/1/1...hink-michael-johnson-has-earned-shot-mma-news

This whole Khabib situation is getting dumb. He just did to Johnson what Gil and Nate did to him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John

Pappa Bacon said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/1/1...hink-michael-johnson-has-earned-shot-mma-news
> 
> This whole Khabib situation is getting dumb. He just did to Johnson what Gil and Nate did to him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol Who the fuck is Johnson? The same guy who lost to Reza Madadi and Miles Jury the other day?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Old_John said:


> :lol Who the fuck is Johnson? The same guy who lost to Reza Madadi and Miles Jury the other day?


You mean the guy who finished Tiabu and beat Joe Louzon then yes. Khabib's biggest win is Healy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

oh snap just remembered mid-week fights: Rockhold, Larkin, Dillashaw, Romero, book it






he back, he back


----------



## Old_John

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> oh snap just remembered mid-week fights: Rockhold, Larkin, Dillashaw, Romero, book it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he back, he back


----------



## Chicago Warrior

So one of the reasons GSP retired was due to drug testing standards within the UFC. Apparently he pushed for increased drug testing.

http://msn.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...sed-drug-testing-played-role-in-hiatus-011414


----------



## Quasi Juice

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> oh snap just remembered mid-week fights: Rockhold, Larkin, Dillashaw, Romero, book it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he back, he back


His English is still brutal after all those years. I'm surprised he's so adamant about returning.



Warrior said:


> So one of the reasons GSP retired was due to drug testing standards within the UFC. Apparently he pushed for increased drug testing.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...sed-drug-testing-played-role-in-hiatus-011414


Kind of a weak reason to retire/leave, especially considering he's the champ. He was a bit worried about how clean Hendricks was before the fight so maybe after he got his ass whooped he was like fuck this, I want out. 



El Conquistador said:


> Cat Zingano's husband committed suicide.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/1/1...-suicide-cat-zingano-passed-dead-ufc-mma-news


That's brutal. So difficult to understand how stuff like this happens.


----------



## RKing85

card tonight is better than I first though. Not great, but not bad. a million times better than the Singapore card from two weeks ago.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker

Mike Easton's chin >>> Solid Granite.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Takers Revenge said:


> Mike Easton's chin >>> Solid Granite.


Him and Romero ate solid head kicks and didn't flinch


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John

dat Rick Flair pop when they showed him in the audience, tho! :ass


----------



## Myers

Those were some sick kicks by Rockhold.


----------



## Buttermaker

Ya those buckled the Philipopou pretty damn quickly. That initial chin kick was deadly.


----------



## Ray

Rockhold finally on track. Looked good vs. Philippou.

More impressed with Dillashaw though. His striking has come a long way. Had he not lost to Assuncao in his last fight, (a fight which the majority of people, including myself, scored for Dillashaw) we might've been looking at a No. 1 contender right now.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Looking forward to Miller-Cerrone now.


----------



## Old_John

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Looking forward to Miller-Cerrone now.


yeah, that was a pretty good pipebomb promo he dropped on Cerrone at the end of that fight :mark:


----------



## RKing85

what rib roasts from Rockhold.

I'd rather be punched in the face than take a kick to the gut.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Not really sure where I should put this... this is MMA of sorts :side: But anyway it's funny as fuck... enjoy






*


----------



## Rush

Punter said:


> Rockhold finally on track. Looked good vs. Philippou.
> 
> More impressed with Dillashaw though. His striking has come a long way. Had he not lost to Assuncao in his last fight, (a fight which the majority of people, including myself, scored for Dillashaw) we might've been looking at a No. 1 contender right now.


yeah, i'm liking how Dillashaw is progressing. Him against Wineland, provided he wins vs Jabouin, would be a good next fight. McDonald/Dillashaw would be excellent as well.


----------



## RKing85

Justin Gaethje fights tomorrow for the WSOF. Really high on him. Think he's a pretty damn good looking project.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

RKing85 said:


> Justin Gaethje fights tomorrow for the WSOF. Really high on him. Think he's a pretty damn good looking project.


Forgot WSOF was tomorrow thank you good sir. Never watched Gaethje fight so I can't wait to see. 









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

What a shit fight between Nam and Bollinger.

*Edit: *Dominant wins by Johnson & Gaethje. Johnson is a free agent, and Phil Davis needs a fight...


----------



## Pappa Bacon

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> What a shit fight between Nam and Bollinger.
> 
> *Edit: *Dominant wins by Johnson & Gaethje. Johnson is a free agent, and Phil Davis needs a fight...


Have not been impressed with Nam since his KO of Duntas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

Is this Nick Newell fella legit? I find it hard to believe that a dude with 1.5 arms can be competitive, but he's 11-0 and is getting a title shot.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Is this Nick Newell fella legit? I find it hard to believe that a dude with 1.5 arms can be competitive, but he's 11-0 and is getting a title shot.


He was the XFC champion but left for WSOF. This is probably his first real tough fight. I'm not sure how he will fair, it's going to be interesting to say the least.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John

Dammit, Brock, show some spirit to Vince, Trips, and the rest of them PG-era pro-graps cock-suckers... fpalm


----------



## Ray

Old_John said:


> Dammit, Brock, show some spirit to Vince, Trips, and the rest of them PG-era pro-graps cock-suckers... fpalm


:StephenA


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

"Shogun" vs. "Hendo" II main events UFC Fight Night in Natal, Brazil. 
http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/1/21/5330362/dan-henderson-shogun-rua-set-to-headline-ufc-fight-night-card-in

:mark:


----------



## Pappa Bacon

MoxleyMoxx said:


> "Shogun" vs. "Hendo" II main events UFC Fight Night in Natal, Brazil.
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/1/2...n-rua-set-to-headline-ufc-fight-night-card-in
> 
> :mark:


Good to see Hendo came to terms with the UFC on a new contract. Should be an awesome fight at this point it's really all these two have to offer

Edit: looks like season 10 LHW tournament Bellator is trying to fast track Rampage vs. Lawal. 
Opening round is
Rampage vs. M'Pumbu
Lawal vs. Zayats


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T3H~L3X

That's the best case for them... Sad they are manufacturing tournaments now because they over paid two over rated fighters and want some kind of return.


----------



## Ray

T3H~L3X said:


> Sad they are manufacturing tournaments now because they over paid two *over rated* fighters and want some kind of return.


Not quite sure you know what that means :hayden3


----------



## ltjvideo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> "Shogun" vs. "Hendo" II main events UFC Fight Night in Natal, Brazil




I am excited for this fight also. Basically, the only problem I do have with it is that Shogun came out of the Te Huna fight looking SO good, but Dan, on the other hand looked terrible Belfort. To be honest, I'm leaning towards Shogun here.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

ltjvideo said:


> I am excited for this fight also. Basically, the only problem I do have with it is that Shogun came out of the Te Huna fight looking SO good, but Dan, on the other hand looked terrible Belfort. To be honest, I'm leaning towards Shogun here.


I think at this point the UFC will never push them to titles so they had a FOTY candidate what in 2012 that had a lot of back and forth over who won so why not just do it again. All Shogun and Hendo have fight for at this point of their careers are bonuses.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John

> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/1/2...s-fight-with-roy-jones-jr-before-returning-to
> 
> *Anderson Silva targets fight with Roy Jones Jr. before returning to the UFC*


So it looks like they're actually going through with this... 
My unbiased opinion: Roy Jones will absolutely DESTROY Anderson Silva in a boxing match, just like Anderson would humiliate Jones in the octagon. The Spider is making a huge mistake taking this fight. I don't care how past-his-prime Jones might be, as a former world-class boxer he STILL hits like a ten-ton-truck by MMA standards. The difference in power is just too much. I doubt Silva's chin will withstand even ONE cleanly-connected hook or an uppercut from Roy Jones. *Round 1 KO*.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Old_John said:


> So it looks like they're actually going through with this...
> My unbiased opinion: Roy Jones will absolutely DESTROY Anderson Silva in a boxing match, just like Anderson would humiliate Jones in the octagon. The Spider is making a huge mistake taking this fight. I don't care how past-his-prime Jones might be, as a former world-class boxer he STILL hits like a ten-ton-truck by MMA standards. The difference is just too big. I doubt Silva's chin will withstand even ONE cleanly-connected hook or an uppercut from Roy Jones. *Round 1 KO*.


I really doubt Dana and the UFC will allow this fight to happen. They make their fighters sign exclusive deals so they can't compete anywhere else. It's why guys can't go into kickboxing, pro wrestling, or boxing. They won't risk Anderson getting smashed by RJJ. Ray Mercer vs Tim Sylvia is a big reason why. Just think of the PR nightmare and ammunition it would give boxing is the guy arguably consider the greatest of all time and who had some kind of godly standup game was put to sleep by a guy who most people watching the UFC have no clue who he is or feels he's punchdrunk and a has been in boxing. Chris Lytle has a better shot at getting this fight then Anderson.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TCE

Don Frye with his 169 predictions, I fucking love Frye!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^not as funny as the last one but glad its a regular thing, that woman though :kobe4

Just finished watching Road To Octagon for saturday, nothing that interesting but Gonzaga is so damn likeable.


----------



## Ray

Gonzaga and Miocic both came off as extremely likeable. Stipe seems like a fucking awesome guy. Plus, he sounds like Steve Austin, so that should be reason alone to be cheering for him to win this Sunday :kobe3


----------



## Old_John

So... reports just surfaced that Gustaffson is actually an ex-convict! :mark:
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...on-served-15-months-in-swedish-prison-for-gbh


----------



## B-Dawg

Jeez, I didn't even realize Wineland was on this card. It's certainly not a stacked card, but I'm interested in the last two Prelim fights, along w/ the main card. Should be interesting.

*Edit: *This whole Helwani fiasco is interesting. Word is he was taken off of the UFC on FOX 10 coverage team and a dude who was @ the weigh-ins said that Ariel was being escorted out by security (no idea if he actually was). Very odd stuff. I like Ariel; hopefully he didn't get fucked over by UFC brass.


----------



## Ray

Unfortunate. Helwani is great. #FreeAriel


----------



## RKing85

main event going the distance, safest bet in MMA history?


----------



## Duke Silver

I'm more interested in this Helwani business than the card tonight. I wonder what happened. Ariel is top-class.

I was reading an article that claimed he wasn't invited to the pre-fight scrum, was removed from the FOX team, watched the weigh-ins from the stands, and both Dana & Lorenzo unfollowed him on Twitter (I don't use Twitter so I can't verify).


----------



## Pappa Bacon

i still haven't seen anything on the Hilwani situation. but here's my picks for tonight


----------



## Ray




----------



## Old_John

Dat Caseres vs. Pettis fight tho! :ass 
Uncle Dana better hook'em up with some FOTN bonus $$$! :mark:


----------



## RKing85

I wasn't as high on Pettis as a lot of people, but I still thought he would beat Caceres.

Caceres has been not half bad lately.


----------



## Old_John

CM Punk special celebrity guest appearance! unk :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Nicely done by Mr. Cerrone. Surely that is going to get him the KO of the night.


----------



## Old_John

Bullshit. Complete bullshit. Hendo got manhandled by an injured man. Still gets a close decision. fpalm 
VINTAGE HENDERSON! 
:selfie


----------



## B-Dawg

That was terrible. How could you POSSIBLY score that fight 4-1 for Benson? Jesus Christ.

I thought Josh won 48-47, but I guess not. fpalm


----------



## Ray

Had it 48-47 Josh. Apparently, a lot of other people did as well:


----------



## RKing85

Holy fuck. I think Henderson should be 1-5 in his last 6 fights. Instead he is 5-1. 

I thought Edgar beat him both times, I thought Melendez beat him, and I thought Thomson certainly beat him tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

Huh...


----------



## pryme tyme

Bendo is a tough dude and all but his fights bore the piss out of me. ZERO finishes in 9 UFC fights, 3 of his last 4 wins by "split decision". Thomson arguably won that fight with a broken thumb for crying out loud. Wouldn't pay money to see him headline a card, that's for sure.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Good night of fights. 

Caceres-Pettis was the deserving FOTN. Expected Pettis to win but props to Caceres. 
Cerrone's KO was so sweet. Can't wait to see him face Cole Miller now.
Cruickshank looked really good. That barrage of punches in the end was nasty.


----------



## Walls

I thought Thompson won pretty clearly but the judges love them some Bendo, I guess.


----------



## Nov

my man bruce leeroy with that 7 fight win streak.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Nov said:


> my man bruce leeroy with that 7 fight win streak.


Technically he has a NC for getting high but he's definitely on a roll. He should fight a guy ranked 15-11 next.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Nov said:


> my man bruce leeroy with that 7 fight win streak.


except for the fact he's 5-1 and 1 NC in his last 7. 



RKing85 said:


> Holy fuck. I think Henderson should be 1-5 in his last 6 fights. Instead he is 5-1.
> 
> I thought Edgar beat him both times, I thought Melendez beat him, and I thought Thomson certainly beat him tonight.


Nah, he did enough against Melendez, he destroyed Diaz and he easily won the first Edgar fight. Thomson should have got the decision here though.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> Nah, he did enough against Melendez, he destroyed Diaz and he easily won the first Edgar fight. Thomson should have got the decision here though.


I never got why everyone was so up in arms about the first Edgar fight. I thought that was a clear victory for Benson watching it live, and on re-watch.

Second Edgar fight was really close. Not going to argue either way. 

I've rewatched the Melendez fights several times and still think Benson won that fight. Again, close enough that I'm not going to argue with you if you scored it for Melendez. 

The Melendez and second Edgar fights were not robberies. They were just extremely close. 

Henderson/Thomson was pretty clear for Thomson though, in my opinion.


----------



## TCE

So Chael's just been sucker punched on TUF by one of Wandy's guys because Wanderlei and Chael broke out into a fight lol.


----------



## Walls

TUF Brazil should be interesting.


----------



## B-Dawg

Only available on Fight Pass, though. :deandre

(Unless ya pirate, ofc)


----------



## Walls

Fight Pass is a fucking joke.


----------



## Old_John

fuck Fight Pass and fuck uncle Dana! :flip


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Pat Barry has now officially retired from MMA.


----------



## B-Dawg

Dana's newest VLOG was from is from 168, and it shows Anderson's leg break from ringside and his emotions. Pretty serious stuff. Happens around 11 minutes in:


----------



## RKing85

you couldn't pay me to watch a whole Dana Vlog, but I did watch the last three minutes of that one. Good stuff.

And so glad Pat Barry is gone. I couldn't stand him.


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> you couldn't pay me to watch a whole Dana Vlog, but I did watch the last three minutes of that one. Good stuff.
> 
> And so glad Pat Barry is gone. I couldn't stand him.


why? not like Dana is in them much at all. Just a bit of behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## B-Dawg

Julianna Pena completely blew out her knee, apparently. MLC, ACL, and LCL. This would be an astonishing thing to come back from.

*Edit:* Dana said she's out for TWO YEARS. WOW. Torn ACL/MCL/LCL/Meniscus/Hamstring. How does that even happen? RIP her career.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Julianna Pena completely blew out her knee, apparently. MLC, ACL, and LCL. This would be an astonishing thing to come back from.
> 
> *Edit:* Dana said she's out for TWO YEARS. WOW. Torn ACL/MCL/LCL/Meniscus/Hamstring. How does that even happen? RIP her career.


WTF happened to her to cause that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

I dunno. That's the most devastating knee injury I've ever heard of.


----------



## Rush

> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1h
> 
> Julianna Pena's coach Rick Little told me her knee injury was the most gruesome he has ever seen in sports. She tore her ACL, MCL, LCL …
> 
> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1h
> 
> … meniscus, hamstring … rough. They are waiting for the swelling to go down in her knee and then she'll have surgery next week. Return TBD.
> 
> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1h
> 
> Saw Pena's official diagnosis and it's really unfortunate. It happened during an over aggressive training session w/ minimal warmup ...
> 
> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1h
> 
> Apparently she trains 3 times a day. Can't get enough. Jumped into a midday training session a little too eager and the injury happened.


Firstly, she will return in under 2 years. Or rather her knee will be okay before then, might not return to the cage for 2 years. Secondly, bullshit that not warming up will have any effect whatsoever on ligament damage. Apparently she badly hyperextended her knee during a grappling session. Has nothing to do with warmup.


----------



## Old_John

that sucks, man. she was one of the very few sexay bitches in UFC, too... :$


----------



## B-Dawg

Hey, we've still got Uriah Faber Liz Carmouche!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Pretty excited about the upcoming Aldo and Barao fights. Will root for those two over almost anybody else.


----------



## Old_John

Fuck Aldo, fuck Barao, I'm rooting for the underdogs!


----------



## TCE

According to these tweets a half hour ago: 

@ShowdownJoe : Dana said Julianna Pena was basically bullied at her gym for wearing TUF gear. She was jumped from behind and fell, damaging her knee. 26 minutes ago

@marc_raimondi : Dana White: Julianna Pena's training partner was talking smack to her and attacked her. She fell and blew her knee out. 32 minutes ago

I think she could do these people for assault, no?


----------



## TCE

Dana White media scrum pre-UFC 169 if anyone is interested.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/1/30/5362378/dana-white-ufc-169-pre-fight-scrum-video


----------



## RKing85

sueing for assault while in a gym would be hard to prove I think. Kind of like pro wrestlers who have tried to sue someone for something that happened in a pro wrestling match.

I like both Barao and Aldo to retain this weekend.


----------



## Ray

Apparently, Weidman/Belfort is scheduled for UFC 173 in May with Sonnen/Wanderlei as the co-main :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

Watching the weigh-ins, and Alan Patrick is a cray fuck. :lmao


----------



## Ray

So after missing weight for the 4th time in the UFC, John Linekar apparently fainted trying to cut an extra pound to make weight (came in at 127, had an hour to cut to 126). He did make weight within the hour, but dude just needs to move to BW already. He's killing himself trying to make FLW. 

It sucks because he's a very good fighter, and had it not been for missing weight several times, he probably would've gotten a title shot by now.


----------



## scrilla

#ibelieveinfaber


----------



## B-Dawg

*CLAIRVOYANT BRANDON predicts...
*
Faber def. Barao via Unanimous Decision
Aldo def. Lamas via TKO (3rd)
Mir def. Overeem via Submission (2nd)
Bagautinov def. Lineker via Unanimous Decision
Trujillo def. Varner via Split Decision


----------



## Pappa Bacon

So pissed I'm going to miss tonight cause of my wife's friends wedding. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Myers

I'm kind of disappointed there isn't a bet between Walls and Rush this time around.


----------



## Ray

Myers said:


> I'm kind of disappointed there isn't a bet between Walls and Rush this time around.


Me too tbh. 

Going with Faber, but Barao will probably win.


----------



## Myers

I am really pulling for Aldo and Faber tonight. I think this has potential to be one of the best main cards ever.


----------



## killacamt

I really hope Mir crushes Overeem and Faber wins as well


----------



## Old_John

dat new smart and strategic Overeem 2.0, tho! :ass He should probably stick to this gameplan from now on!


----------



## Old_John

Aldo clearly won, but DAMN, he got completely humiliated at the end of the fight :lmao


----------



## Old_John

Barao wins


----------



## B-Dawg

RIP Faber's title chances in the UFC. In the same hole as Benavidez.


----------



## Smitty

:jose to Faber losing that badly


----------



## Ray

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> RIP Faber's title chances in the UFC. In the same hole as Benavidez.


Faber is the clear #2 in the division. He'll keep earning those title shots. 

My thinking is that they're going to do Cruz/Faber III with the winner getting Barao. At worst, Faber is only a couple wins away from fighting for the title again. He's already beaten the entire division save Barao and Cruz.


----------



## B-Dawg

He's lost to Barao twice, though. Surely they wouldn't give him a 3rd shot after just one more fight, and even if Urijah does indeed rebound well and get another shot, I don't see how anyone could pick him to win. Sure, there's a chance, but I see it being very unlikely.


----------



## Ray

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> He's lost to Barao twice, though. Surely they wouldn't give him a 3rd shot after just one more fight, and even if Urijah does indeed rebound well and get another shot, I don't see how anyone could pick him to win. Sure, there's a chance, but I see it being very unlikely.


There's a chance that Barao and Aldo both move up their respective divisions and drop their belts. Both weigh around the same on fight day. Barao has said in the past that it's hard to make 135.

Think they might be leaning towards TJ Dillashaw for a title shot. He looked fantastic against Easton. Still far to early for the kid, but they're running out of options at this point, unless they'll go for Cruz/Barao.


----------



## Rush

Thing is, Faber is so far ahead of the rest of the division, and Barao is ahead of him. He'll keep getting title shots b/c everyone else can't handle him.


----------



## Old_John

Rush said:


> Thing is, Faber is so far ahead of the rest of the division, and Barao is ahead of him. He'll keep getting title shots b/c everyone else can't handle him.


Junior Dos Santos says hello! :selfie


----------



## Ray

Old_John said:


> Junior Dos Santos says hello! :selfie


JDS hasn't even had a fight since his last one with Cain. 

Plus, JDS/Cain III didn't exactly have an bad stoppage.

I don't exactly know what you're getting at.


----------



## Old_John

Punter said:


> JDS hasn't even had a fight since his last one with Cain.
> 
> Plus, JDS/Cain III didn't exactly have an bad stoppage.
> 
> I don't exactly know what you're getting at.


What I meant was: 

1.there's Cain... 
2.then, there's (a level below) JDS... 
3.then, there is (two levels below) everyone else. 

Still can't see the similarity with bantamweight division?


----------



## Rush

Werdum would give JDS a good fight, Browne is also coming along. There is no one at 135, Cruz will ge garbage after 2.5 years out and 2 ACL surgeries.


----------



## B-Dawg

Barao just said he's not moving up, so...

-----



> Without a submission on a card that set the UFC record for most decisions with 10 of 12 fights, there was no “Submission of the Night” award.


:deandre


----------



## Old_John

Rush said:


> Werdum would give JDS a good fight, Browne is also coming along. There is no one at 135, Cruz will ge garbage after 2.5 years out and 2 ACL surgeries.


lol JDS will DEMOLISH Werdum in stand-up and he wouldn't engage him on the ground. Love Browne, but let's let him get his revenge on Big Foot first!


----------



## Ray

Old_John said:


> What meant was:
> 
> 1.there's Cain...
> 2.then, there's (a level below) JDS...
> 3.then, there is (two levels below) everyone else.
> 
> Can't see the similarity with bantamweight division?


I thought you were arguing against a point or something.

Yeah I agree. It's similar to JDS/Cain. Difference is HW has some contenders (Miocic, Browne, Werdum, Overeem after tonight), while BW is dry of them. Cruz, Assuncao, and Dillashaw are pretty much it.


----------



## Rush

Old_John said:


> lol JDS will DEMOLISH Werdum in stand-up and he wouldn't engage him on the ground. Love Browne, but let's let him get his revenge on Big Foot first!


Werdum would demolish him on the ground. If he can get the fight there, he'd take him. Werdum is one of the most underrated guys at HW.


----------



## Old_John

Rush said:


> Werdum would demolish him on the ground. *If he can get the fight there*, he'd take him.


:lol Let me tell you why that's bullshit:


----------



## Ray

JDS wouldn't let him get anything close to a TD. Murked him 6 years ago. Would murk him again.


----------



## Rush

Old_John said:


> :lol Let me tell you why that's bullshit:


yeah b/c laying on your back is a great way to get the fight to the ground :kobe Seeing as you're fucking dopey i'll spell it out explicitly. If Werdum can get it to the ground ie takedown JDS, a hard task but not impossible, then he'll have some success there.


----------



## nazzac

Barao :mark:

The guy is a killer. Doesn't let up when he has a guy hurt


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

> @UFCONFOX
> 
> Dana says: Aldo vs. Pettis is booked. ..One less thing he has to do on Monday… #UFC169


:mark:

inb4 injuries fuck this up


----------



## pryme tyme

Barao is a beast but I hope he gets ktfo for that celebration dance


----------



## Killmonger

Faber


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Pretty good main card.

- Trujillo-Varner was a very fun fight. Trujillo knocked Varner the FUCK OUT. Props to Varner though. 
- Bagautinov-Lineker was a good fight too. Lineker should really get his shit together with weight cutting though.
- Don't really like Mir, but much respect to Mir for hanging in there with Reem for 15 minutes.
- Aldo :mark: Lamas was pretty impressive too. I don't know how he kept taking those kicks from Aldo. 
- I'm happy that Barao won, but the stoppage did left a bad taste.

ps. I hope Aldo never changes his entrance song. Always gives me chills.


----------



## McQueen

Subscription post!

Aldo vs Pettis :mark:


----------



## Smitty

I just found an UFC DVD in my attic 

Its called Ultimate Knockouts 7, had no idea that I even owned it


----------



## RKing85

I got rid of all my MMA dvd's years ago. 

The prelims were the drizzling shits. Fucking horrible. Trujillo turned the night around in a big way.

And I would have bet my life savings on Mir/Overeem not going the distance. Good thing I didn't actually bet.


----------



## McQueen

SMITTY said:


> I just found an UFC DVD in my attic
> 
> Its called Ultimate Knockouts 7, had no idea that I even owned it


It may have come with UFC Undisputed 3


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Anyone care to explain the Barao v Faber finish I didn't get to see it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

Pappa Bacon said:


> Anyone care to explain the Barao v Faber finish I didn't get to see it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Barao rocked Faber, kept the pressure on and it eventualy went to the ground. Barao was then landing pissy little punches that wouldn't hurt anyone into the wrist of Faber. Faber gave the thumbs up b/c if he moved he'd be opening himself up for punches. Then Herb Dean stopped it. Gif makes it look worse than it was in real time but here it is










Faber was rocked when standing but he was completely fine when Dean stopped the fight.


----------



## nazzac

How many wins in a row is that for Barao now?


----------



## Rush

he lost his first fight in 05, has gone 32-0 1 NC since then.


----------



## nazzac

Wow. Amazing record. Got a case for p4p #1


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Barao rocked Faber, kept the pressure on and it eventualy went to the ground. Barao was then landing pissy little punches that wouldn't hurt anyone into the wrist of Faber. Faber gave the thumbs up b/c if he moved he'd be opening himself up for punches. Then Herb Dean stopped it. Gif makes it look worse than it was in real time but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faber was rocked when standing but he was completely fine when Dean stopped the fight.


I watched the fight and I don't have a huge issue with the stoppage. Faber was rocked and not intelligently defending himself or trying to improve his position. I don't care that he gave a thumbs up he should have tried to get on his feet or into guard instead. Herbs job is to protect the fighters and he did that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duke Silver

Faber blocked 90% of the grounded punches with his fist. I would consider that intelligent defense.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Duke Silver said:


> Faber blocked 90% of the grounded punches with his fist. I would consider that intelligent defense.


Laying face down with your hands on the side of your face is not defending. You're basically just waiting to have your opponent pulled off you. It would have been different if he was working to get a better position but he wasn't. Herb told him to move and he didn't so the fight was called.
Turtling up and not trying to improve position is not intelligently defending. That's why it's a TKO. When the ref tells you to move and all you do I put a thumbs up then you lose.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray

Cerrone vs. Edson Barboza in the works :banderas


----------



## Walls

Faber got fucked Saturday, no doubt about that. I thought Reem looked fine against Mir, no idea why so many people are shitting on him. He wasn't spectacular looking but I got what he was trying to do and he did it effectively.


----------



## pryme tyme

Bendo complaining about the potential Aldo-Pettis superfight is humorous. Dude has lost 3 of his last 5 fights in a lot of people's eyes (including Dana's I'm sure).. he frankly doesn't deserve a shot at the belt right now, he fights not to lose and doesn't have a finish in 9 UFC fights. Why does he think he's hot shit? One of the most overrated fighters in the game right now and everybody but him knows it.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

That first fight of the PPV made me weep like a girl. Was so good.

That stoppage was awful, he was defending fine on the ground I thought?!


----------



## Rush

What do you want Faber to do? He was blocking the weak punches. If Barao was actually landing anything the yeah, fine. But throwing weak shit that hit his wrist over and over isn't enough to warrant a stoppage. Faber was in absolutely no danger, he was blocking punches and he was ready to keep fighting. Barao would have had to either move or change it up to throw accurately and thats where Faber could've got out of the predicament. It was a rubbish stoppage.

Also throwing the thumbs up was his way of saying to Herb Dean that, he was fine, this isn;t hurting me, i'm blocking this shit.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> What do you want Faber to do? He was blocking the weak punches. If Barao was actually landing anything the yeah, fine. But throwing weak shit that hit his wrist over and over isn't enough to warrant a stoppage. Faber was in absolutely no danger, he was blocking punches and he was ready to keep fighting. Barao would have had to either move or change it up to throw accurately and thats where Faber could've got out of the predicament. It was a rubbish stoppage.
> 
> Also throwing the thumbs up was his way of saying to Herb Dean that, he was fine, this isn;t hurting me, i'm blocking this shit.


I see your point, but I can also see how it could be stopped. I'll rematch it again and take a really good look at the stoppage


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It's days later and the wound is still fresh from Mir getting his ass handed to him.

FML


----------



## Rush

^^^ you know Mir hasn't won since 2011 :brodgers

I can see why it got stopped, doesn't mean its a good stoppage.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I just like to remember the good times, man.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Two more matchups for UFC 172:

Phil Davis vs. Anthony Johnson
Luke Rockhold vs. Tim Boetsch


----------



## Ray

Isn't that pic from the stone age Cat?

Also, looks like Anthony Johnson's signed with the UFC. He's facing Phil Davis at UFC 172.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Punter said:


> Isn't that pic from the stone age Cat?
> 
> Also, looks like Anthony Johnson's signed with the UFC. He's facing Phil Davis at UFC 172.


Figured they would sign him. He looked great at 205 and they need as many young fighters they can get. I can see him getting fast tracked if he beats Davis. I expect him to win over Phil.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender

Lesnar wants to go back to UFC and now this:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Too much Mir hate in this thread, don't you know my heart might be black but it still beats and has feels? Fuck, guys


----------



## Myers

Catalanotto said:


> Too much Mir hate in this thread, don't you know my heart might be black but it still beats and has feels? Fuck, guys


Here's something that will make ya feel better


----------



## B-Dawg

UFC on FOX in Orlando is shaping up nicely - Browne/Werdum, Tate/Carmouche, Cerrone/Barboza, Dos Anjos/Nurmagomedov, Tavares/Romero, Healy/Masvidal. Looks very good.


----------



## Ray

Yeah. Its a very nice card. Nurmagomedov/RDA should be great


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lets hope Cerrone-Miller happens until one of them loses. 

Picture of Lamas' leg:
http://instagram.com/p/kDYBZQLMp0/

not as bad as Faber's was after his fight with Aldo in WEC:



Spoiler: pic















can't even imagine how that must feel like.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> UFC on FOX in Orlando is shaping up nicely - Browne/Werdum, Tate/Carmouche, Cerrone/Barboza, Dos Anjos/Nurmagomedov, Tavares/Romero, Healy/Masvidal. Looks very good.


That's a nice card


----------



## mmaDAWGS

/watch?v=rZG3QnlMmLM

Rousey vs Cyborg

who would win and why?


----------



## Klee

*Former Power Ranger Again Challenges CM Punk To MMA Fight*



> It has been reported on multiple occasions that actor Jason David Frank, who is most known for his role in the Power Rangers, has challenged CM Punk to a MMA fight several times.
> 
> After catching wind that Punk walked out on WWE, and that he has expressed interest in potentially fighting a MMA bout, Frank is at it again. The former Power Ranger recently posted the following message on his official Instagram account:
> 
> “So now that CM punk is out of his contracts and wants to do MMA. Why not me? He already said he fight me. I got this on video from a fan. Come on CM punk we could make this a awesome fight. Plus his weight is way down. This is a recent pic. I’ll make any weight to make this happen!! JDF @wizardworld”
> 
> You can follow Jason David Frank at Instagram.com/jdfffn.


This would be lols.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Daniel Cormier on the :austin podcast, good interview, didnt know DC was such a big pro graps fan

http://www.podcastone.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=542&pid=384966


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Word is that Rousey has landed two new major movie roles. One in "Athena Project" and another in "Entourage"

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/warners-ronda-rousey-athena-project-entourage-1201089906/


----------



## Ray

Good for Ronda. First Fast and Furious 7 and Expendables 2, now 2 more. These are big time films. She's set herself up quite nicely.

It's crazy to think that a year ago she hadn't even fought for the UFC yet. Now, she's pretty much the most mainstream star in the UFC. Probably their biggest draw as well.


----------



## Ray

Jesus Christ. Thiago Silva apparently held people hostage in his BJJ gym. Had a standoff with police. SWAT team was there. Shots were fired. This guy was live tweeting it:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^Also came here to comment on the Thiago Silva situation. Holy Shit! Rumour has it that it's because of his wife having (allegedly) been sleeping with the BJJ coach at the gym. He's in custody I think and no one has been hurt. Thank fuck for that.


----------



## pryme tyme

Yeah smart move by Ronda. If I was in MMA and was already a decorated UFC champion I wouldn't want to keep fighting until I physically couldn't (Like chuck for example). I know Ronda hasn't taken that much damage in her fights but a lot of the time it's the stuff that we don't see that takes it's toll. Sparring/training is day in and day out and the damage is cumulative, just because you haven't been in a bunch of stand up wars doesn't mean there isn't long term consequences on your brain and body from a sustained MMA career. She's made it clear she wants to be able to lead a normal life after MMA (normal for her at least). People are speculating she'll walk away from fighting before the year is up. I think she continues to fight for a few more years (not as often) and retires before she's 30.


----------



## JoeMcKim

I would imagine in the Entourage movie that she would be playing herself.


----------



## pryme tyme

Also when tf is Chris Holdsworth gonna fight?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^Also came here to comment on the Thiago Silva situation. Holy Shit! Rumour has it that it's because of his wife having (allegedly) been sleeping with the BJJ coach at the gym. He's in custody I think and no one has been hurt. Thank fuck for that.


He caught his wife fucking Pablo Popavitch


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sad to hear about Thiago. He's one one of my faves as a fighter but dude just can't get his shit together. This was probably it for Thiago in the UFC.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Sad to hear about Thiago. He's one one of my faves as a fighter but dude just can't get his shit together. This was probably it for Thiago in the UFC.


I'm sure it all matters how it plays out. Florida is not known to have a solid upstanding police force and the fact they called swat. The bloodyelbow article stated nothing about hostages only that he refused to come out of his house. If it's serious enough of an offense the US all just cancel his visa and deport him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Thiago Silva has been released from the UFC. He is being held without bail. He apparently pulled out a gun in front of Pablo's gym and threatened him and his ex wife outside and everyone inside. I didn't realize him and his wife split in 2012. Build a bridge and get over it man.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic Capri

Dude lost his damn mind!

- Vic


----------



## FalseKing

Now why would you ruin your whole life, because of a whore?


----------



## just1988

*The ugly side of the sport, a highly trained fighter doing something like this leaves a real sour taste and will only go to hurt the perception of the sport and the UFC itself, what a shame, what a dick.*


----------



## RKing85

seeing this, a must follow twitter follow is @floridaman.

Posts all that stupid/insane shit that happens down in Florida.

Really quite weekend for MMA. Nothing of any note really.


----------



## Ray

:lel


----------



## TCE

Knockout of the Night and Submission of the Night bonus's are being replaced by two Performance of the Night bonus's.


----------



## pryme tyme

TCE said:


> Knockout of the Night and Submission of the Night bonus's are being replaced by two Performance of the Night bonus's.


That's more fair imo.. There's been quite a few cards that had 2 great KO's or 2 great subs and it felt like someone was gonna get fucked out of 50k no matter who they picked. This way the 2 people who's finishes were the most impressive will get their dough no matter how they finish the fight and that's how it should be. I didn't like that if there was only 1 sub on the card they were guaranteed a bonus even if it was a basic ass RNC or something like that


----------



## RKing85

I always loved it when there was only one submission or one KO on a card, and that person got the bonus by default even if it was unimpressive.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

According to Helwani, Dana offered Alistair Overeem a 5-round Main event fight against JDS in Brazil. Overeem turned it down.
Dana then offered him a 3-round Co-main event fight against JDS in Vegas. Turned it down too.

Also looks like Gil might not fight in the UFC again. 



> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1 t
> Gilbert Melendez's contract negotiation with the UFC is not going well. Dana White told, "I'm done. I couldn't care less anymore. …"
> 
> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1 t
> Gil shares the same mgr as GSP, Rodolphe Beaulieu and White said he's not a fan. "Being GSP's best friend, doesn't make you a good manager."
> 
> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1 t
> More from White: "If Melendez wants to fight in the UFC, he should talk to Lorenzo quick." & "He better start looking elsewhere."


----------



## DCR

That's a shame, his last fight was one of the best of 2013 and he always brings it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

^Yeah Gil vs Diego was a crazy scrap. 

Injuries continue:


> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 20 min
> According to @kevinI, Rashad Evans has suffered a leg injury and is out of UFC 170, and as a result, so is Daniel Cormier. Details to come.
> 
> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 21 min
> Timeline of the injury is super interesting as Evans was on a press conference call and on UFC Tonight today. Seemed in very good spirits.


I don't usually look forward to Rashad's fights but this one would've been interesting. Really a shame if he's injured.


----------



## DCR

The Gods are saying that they want Cormier to get smashed by Jones.

As for Rashad, it's about time he dropped to middleweight or retired. There are plenty of interesting fights for him at 185.


----------



## B-Dawg

fpalm

I was looking forward to that fight, man. I expected Cormier to dominate, but still. Quite a weak main card now, imo.


----------



## morris3333

The UFC 170 card has been hit by its fair share of injuries, but this one hurts.

A leg injury has knocked.Rashad Evans (21-3-1 MMA, 14-3-1 UFC) out of his co-main event bout against.Daniel Cormier (13-0 MMA, 2-0 UFC) at next week’s card in Las Vegas. UFC officials announced the news Wednesday night.

UFC 170 takes place Feb. 22 at Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas. The main card airs on pay-per-view following prelims on FOX Sports 1 and UFC Fight Pass. The card is headlined by a women’s bantamweight title fight between champion Ronda Rousey and Sara McMann.

The UFC said the late nature of the injury will mean no replacement fighter will be sought for Cormier, nor will there be a replacement fight added to the event, which now will be complete with 10 fights instead of 11. The UFC did not announce which fight from the preliminary card will move up onto the pay-per-view portion of the show. A welterweight bout between Rory MacDonald and Demian Maia now becomes the co-feature.


----------



## morris3333

The news came just about six hours after Evans wrapped up a media-only conference call, on which he discussed his fight against Cormier. No mention of the injury was made on the call.

Specifics of Evans’ leg injury were not revealed. However, the UFC retreated news from Yahoo! Sports reporter Kevin Iole, who said that UFC CEO Lorenzo Fertitta told him Evans would not require surgery, but would need a month’s worth of rehab.

Evans was going after his third straight win and was tasked with welcoming his longtime friend Cormier to the light heavyweight division for the first time. Cormier was moving down from his longtime heavyweight home, where he won the Strikeforce grand prix in 2012.

With the cancellation, the UFC 170 card now includes:




OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> fpalm
> 
> I was looking forward to that fight, man. I expected Cormier to dominate, but still. Quite a weak main card now, imo.


that is just like ufc 133.


----------



## morris3333

With the cancellation, the UFC 170 card now includes:

MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET)

Ronda Rousey vs. Sara McMann – for women’s bantamweight title
Rory MacDonald vs. Demian Maia
Mike Pyle vs. T.J. Waldburger
Stephen Thompson vs. Robert Whittaker
PRELIMINARY CARD (FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET)

PRELIMINARY CARD (FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET)

Alexis Davis vs. Jessica Eye
Raphael Assuncao vs. Pedro Munhoz
Cody Gibson vs. Aljamain Sterling
Zach Makovsky vs. Josh Sampo
PRELIMINARY CARD (UFC Fight Pass, 7 p.m. ET)

Erik Koch vs. Rafaello Oliveira
Ernest Chavez vs. Yosdenis Cedeno


----------



## Ray

Ugh. I was really looking forward to that fight. More so then Ronda/McMann.

Fuck off injury bug. Get back to 2012.


----------



## RKing85

a 10 fight UFC card? Harking back to the good old days when cards only have 8/9 fights. 

I would say the women's fight should get bumped up to the main card, but I don't know if the UFC wants two women's fight on one PPV.


----------



## B-Dawg

DC wants someone to step in, and Chael said he's interested. :draper2


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

:jaydamn


----------



## corkymccorkell

"Former 2x all American, US National and undefeated fighter, Patrick Cummings will face the Undefeated Daniel Cormier."

From Dana's Facebook page


----------



## B-Dawg

Making his UFC debut against Daniel Cormier in a PPV. Good luck...

This PPV is going to do NO BUYS.


----------



## nazzac

Would be hilarious if DC gets smashed


----------



## TCE

I remember seeing Cummins in an interview on the MMA Hour last year. His manager was saying no one wanted to fight him because of his wrestling or something along those lines. 

I've never seen this guy fight however but he's a top LHW prospect non the less, and he's got balls stepping up on such short notice. He's got wrestling credentials as well, so we'll see how he does. I expect Cormier to run right through him though. But I'm sure after this fight, it'll be a learning experience for him and he'll keep improving and getting fights in the UFC.


----------



## PartFive

Does Pat Cummins have a wikipedia page? i cant find one


----------



## Pappa Bacon

who you guys got for Saturday?


----------



## TCE

Gilbert Melendez close to signing with Bellator, has agreed to a deal but UFC holds matching rights.

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/02/bellat...o-multi-fight-deal-ufc-holds-matching-rights/

Dana's out of control these last few months, publicly attacking his fighters. I think the comments he made about Melendez manager the other day and that he should find somewhere else to fight has ultimately come down to this.

I hope Lorenzo gets on this and matches the deal. I don't want to see him in Bellator, I want to see him fighting the best in the UFC.


----------



## TCE

White is losing the plot, this was just yesterday: http://sports.yahoo.com/news/dana-w...indow-into-crazy-ufc-world-041549121-mma.html

I like Dana, he's done a lot for the sport but these last few months he's been going nuts. With his constant attacking of Overeem, to the Melendez situation, to the GSP situation, to the Pena situation etc. I think it's time for a change.


----------



## pryme tyme

TCE said:


> Gilbert Melendez close to signing with Bellator, has agreed to a deal but UFC holds matching rights.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/02/bellat...o-multi-fight-deal-ufc-holds-matching-rights/
> 
> Dana's out of control these last few months, publicly attacking his fighters. I think the comments he made about Melendez manager the other day and that he should find somewhere else to fight has ultimately come down to this.
> 
> I hope Lorenzo gets on this and matches the deal. I don't want to see him in Bellator, I want to see him fighting the best in the UFC.


Damn shame. Melendez is one of the only guys who could take the strap off Pettis in the UFC LW division (I like Pettis a lot but I also like good competition). imo he should be 2-0 in the UFC and should've been the LW champ.. had him winning 3-2 against Bendo. Dana has this attitude of "fuck you, were the UFC, you need us more then we need you" and I'm not down with that way of thinking. I can't bring myself to watch an entire Bellator card recently, I only watch specific fights that I care about. If the deal goes through I will definitely be checking out Gil's fights, always liked the way he fights.


----------



## RKing85

Dana White has been horrible the past couple of months IMO. 

Tonight in the ones I care about, Machida, Jacare, and Silva.


----------



## Rush

White is a bit of a headcase but the fact that no journalist gave him a name is fucking pathetic on their part.


----------



## pryme tyme

Anyone else notice some of the parallels between UFC vs PRIDE and WWE vs. WCW. Two examples of REAL competition that helped each respective venue of entertainment truly thrive at one point in time. TNA isn't real competition and Bellator isn't real competition. To be fair though the UFC hasn't fucked things up post-PRIDE nearly as bad as the WWE has post-WCW. But it's interesting that the WWE originally intended to run WCW as it's own separate entity just like how the UFC planned to keep running PRIDE as a separate entity. Obviously neither of those ideas came to fruition, WCW guys struggled in the WWE and PRIDE guys struggled in the UFC (WCW from booking, PRIDE from different rules/no juicing).

Both purchases were supposed to usher in a new era of dream match ups that normally would've never been possible and both ended up as major disappointments in that regard. Goldberg lost his mystique in the WWE just as Cro Cop lost his mystique in the UFC (We'll call the Nash taser incident and the Randleman KO equal pre-purchase lol). We never got to see Sting in the WWE and we never got to see Fedor in the UFC. Would both organizations be better if PRIDE and WCW were still around today, no doubt. Business is business though and there's reasons things went down the way they did. Just interesting to think about though..


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

RKing85 said:


> *Dana White has been horrible the past couple of months IMO.*
> 
> Tonight in the ones I care about, Machida, Jacare, and Silva.


Agreed. Been a weird time for UFC recently. Their once ultimate company man is starting to make waves against them, there has been this issue over fighter pay, one of their top lightweights looking at jumping ship, the Julianna Pena injury and the Thiago Silva debacle and Dana White just hasn't been helping. He's calling out GSP, saying one of his top 10 heavyweights is ducking a fight (not great for contract negotiations in the future obviously and hardly great advertising of the fighter himself), saying Julianna Pena's injury was because she was assaulted for being on TUF and he's basically telling his Number 2 Lightweight "it's my way or the highway" especially in the wake of the whole fighter pay thing.


----------



## samizayn

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Making his UFC debut against Daniel Cormier in a PPV. Good luck...
> 
> This PPV is going to do NO BUYS.


I swear it's a UFN?


----------



## Vader

Clearly the logical move is too book himself vs. Overeem.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

fack the pissbreath Machida, rootin for my man Gay Guard Moose Assy tonight


good Jack Slack breakdown here
http://fightland.vice.com/blog/jack-slack-can-gegard-mousasi-solve-the-lyoto-machida-riddle

and a good Connor Ruebusch piece on Machida here
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/2/1...-gegard-mousasi-mma-technique-shotokan-ko-gif


----------



## Duke Silver

That's a real shame about Melendez. I consider that a HUGE loss for the LW division if he leaves the UFC. I want to see him fighting the top LW's in the UFC. There just isn't enough depth in Bellator (although a fight with Alvarez sounds like one helluva fight (if Eddie sticks around). Dana's attitude towards re-signing the 2nd best lightweight in the world hasn't come across well at all. I don't know whether Gilbert's demands are reasonable, but the way that Dana has publicized this doesn't sit well with me. It doesn't help that I'm a massive fan of Melendez either.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's started to develop a problem with Dana in recent months. He's always had his moments but I've generally understood most of what he's said and done over the years. Over the past couple of months, I've disagreed with almost everything. It's gotten to the point where I can't even be bothered listening to pre/post fight scrums or pressers. It's also having a slight adverse effect on my interest in the UFC, although that's more down to all of these extremely watered-down cards.


----------



## Rush

^ Dana White hasn't changed, its just people like Melendez so he's copping backlash now. 



samizayn said:


> I swear it's a UFN?


Cormier is up against Cummins at 170, not the next card.


----------



## pryme tyme

Cormier is going to wrestle the fuck out of this kid, completely out class him and finish. What can you do though, it's a last minute replacement. No fighter with anything to lose takes a fight on 2 weeks notice against a wrestler the caliber of Cormier. Rousey-McMann should be fun, Ronda's fights have a great, big fight atmosphere. McDonald-Maia should be interesting as well, nice striker vs grappler match up.

Also War Machine has the greatest twitter of all time, NSFW lol


----------



## RKing85

I have seen or heard NO promotion for the UFC this weekend. If Evans hadn't gotten injured, I don't think I would have heard this card mentioned once in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## nazzac

Cummins is a good wrestler. Plus we don't know how DC will respond to the new weight cut

It seems closer to me than some are making out


----------



## B-Dawg

The UFC signed Paige VanZant. She'll be on TUF 20.

She's so fucking hot. :wall


----------



## B-Dawg

This bad blood between DC and Cummins is fucking awesome. Somehow, I'm actually excited for this fight.


----------



## pryme tyme

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> This bad blood between DC and Cummins is fucking awesome. Somehow, I'm actually excited for this fight.


Considering it was Cormier that pushed Cummins I'd say it's more just trying to sell the fight knowing that a lot of people stopped giving a shit when Rashad pulled out. If Cormier wasn't super confident I don't think he would stir shit up like that. I stand by my prediction that Cormier takes him down at will and dictates where he wants the fight to take place. To be honest Cormier would probably be more worried about an explosive striker, Cummins is a wrestler but is no where near the level Cormier is at. A lot of guys that have been in Cummins shoes fight frantic and are thinking about every move they make, real hard to relax when you get thrust into the spotlight like that.

Cormier is my stone cold lock of the Century.. of the week.


----------



## pryme tyme

Just watched Countdown to 170. Guess there is more to the Cormier-Cummins bad blood then just trying to sell the fight. Didn't know that Cummins wrestled with him in his preparation for the Olympics. I still got Cormier winning but I think Cummins might have a future in the UFC after he get's through this fight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

pryme tyme said:


> Just watched Countdown to 170. Guess there is more to the Cormier-Cummins bad blood then just trying to sell the fight. Didn't know that Cummins wrestled with him in his preparation for the Olympics. I still got Cormier winning but I think Cummins might have a future in the UFC after he get's through this fight.


Well that's essentially the basis of this supposed beef. Cummins was wrestling with Cormier and DC was having a bad day and broke down in tears. Cummins is using that to say that he can break Cormier whereas Cormier seems to be insulted at the fact he's using something like that out of its context. Now if DC isn't happy I don't blame him tbh. His situation at the time was something I wouldn't wish on anybody. I reckon we'll know if the beef is real once the fight happens. If DC wins by KO/TKO (or at least beats the living hell out of Cummins), it's probably real imo.


----------



## Walls

Cummins has a puncher's chance but that's about it. DC should steamroll through him pretty easily. Rory/Maia is interesting. Rory is miles better than Maia standing and could easily pick him apart on the feet and mix in some takedowns if he so chooses. I don't see Maia offering Rory very much, to be honest. It's a bad style match for Maia. Ronda/Sara is really interesting. It will be interesting to see if Sara can take her down and hold her down and do work. Sara is also considerably bigger and stronger than Ronda, I'm interested to see what happens when a bigger chick like Sara is on top of Ronda (get your mind out of the gutter) to see how she handles it. I'm leaning towards Ronda but it wouldn't shock me if Sara won. I still think Cat has the best chance of beating Ronda outside of Cyborg.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Here's a good video on the Rousey/McMann match actually. It's about the grapping aspect of it.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Cormier pushing Cummins was so staged, you can tell by looking at Cormier's face after. Hate shit like that.


----------



## RKing85

Do not give one shit about this card tonight. Can't remember the last numbered event I cared so little about.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Freeloader

Will watch Rousey win another fight. Undercard isn't terribly great, but I'll watch and hope for a surprise. 

Rousey-McMann might go more than 1 round. If McMann doesn't last 1 round, then I give Tate props for taking Ronda past 1 herself.


----------



## Stormbringer

Anyone got a gif of the Rousey fight?


----------



## Rush

You mean a gif of a horrible early stoppage? Main event was a complete joke. Anyone who praises Ronda's striking ability is either getting paid to hype her up or is one of her coaches/friends/family. Her striking is still fucking awful.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## InTheAirTonight

That's some weak ass punching. That's how I knock on a door.


----------



## Myers

Fuck Rory Mcdonald, he could easily disposed of Maia in the second and third round. Yet he decides to play it safe again. He did the same thing in the Penn fight and in the Diaz fight. I don't want a champion who has the potential to put his opponents away but instead just cruises to victory.


----------



## B-Dawg

You mean like Jose Aldo? Georges St.Pierre?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Rousey/McMann ended very similar to Mir/Barnett. McMann collapsed after a hit just like Mir did but popped right back up. In the end the result still would have been the same. Ronda would have kept the clinch against the cage and kneed her way to victory. McMann ate a ton of knees and clearly that last one was too much. On the plus side, Ronda's record isn't looking so boring now. First non-Armbar win. First TKO win as opposed to a submission win.


----------



## Irish Jet

Herb Dean looked like he pretty much wanted Waldburger to die


----------



## Quasi Juice

What a shitty PPV.


----------



## Duke Silver

I dunno what's going on with Herb Dean lately. Waldburger practically slept through a dozen stiff shots, McMann was given literally no time to recover. The fight might've been over - but as in Faber/Barao 2 - this is a World title fight, McMann deserved some time to show that she was still in it. She was hurt but that was a bad stoppage, and when these opportunities are so few and far between (for everyone expect Faber ), that's unacceptable.

Definitely not a great PPV, although I missed some of the early prelims so hopefully there was a couple of good fights there.


----------



## pryme tyme

Rory was trying to put Maia away give me a break. Maia is a tough mf'er first of all and a couple haymaker right hands barely missed for Rory. It's always the people that have never trained in a combat sport in their life that want to talk shit about guys not finishing fights.


----------



## DCR

War Ronda, fuck Rory


----------



## pryme tyme

I thought it was an entertaining card idk what you guys are smoking lol. Thompson-Whitaker was awesome, Thompson had a near KO off a spinning back elbow that had me jumping out of my seat (Also Tenacious D entrance and ninja flip celebration!). Late stoppage in Pyle-Waldburger but it was a good fight and we got to see a lot of great unorthodox, clever striking from Pyle. MacDonald-Maia was a striking clinic from Rory and like I said Maia is tough as hell, he took an ass wooping and Rory just missed on a couple huge right hands that would've ended the fight. Cormier-Cummins was a fun payoff after Cummins talked all sort of shit before the fight, he really embraced the heel role so it made it that much sweeter to see him get his ass beat. Ronda is just a fucking beast.. Rogan said that he saw CM Punk ringside saying "Good stoppage" after the fight. I got a kick out of that.

Plus it had Stone Cold in a bunch of shots ringside


----------



## S-Mac

Still think it was an early stoppage in the rousey fight might the result wouldnt have changed if it had gone for longer anyway.


----------



## nazzac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvvHcIKZdxo#t=10

lol. We now have a Just Boo guy


----------



## Myers

pryme tyme said:


> Rory was trying to put Maia away give me a break. Maia is a tough mf'er first of all and a couple haymaker right hands barely missed for Rory. *It's always the people that have never trained in a combat sport in their life that want to talk shit about guys not finishing fights.*


I did 8 years of wrestling and competed in state tournaments.I was also an assistant coach for two semesters at Long Beach State. 

Rory just stood in the pocket and jabbed Maia to death. Go back and watch how gassed Maia was in the second and third round. He was literally a snail out there. Rory would not put any pressure on Maia when he would stuff his take downs. He wouldn't capitalize on any significant attack, he would back off and give Maia time to recover. 

Look at his fight with Penn. Penn was dead on his feet and was just covering up against the cage, Rory had no problem with just cruising to victory and shuffling his feet to mock Penn. 

He threw Diaz around like a rag doll, but he whenever he would get his back, he just settled to a few hammer fists and held him there.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

Myers said:


> I did 8 years of wrestling and competed in state tournaments.I was also an assistant coach for two semesters at Long Beach State.
> 
> Rory just stood in the pocket and jabbed Maia to death. *Go back and watch how gassed Maia was in the second and third round. He was literally a snail out there.* Rory would not put any pressure on Maia when he would stuff his take downs. He wouldn't capitalize on any significant attack, he would back off and give Maia time to recover.
> 
> Look at his fight with Penn. Penn was dead on his feet and was just covering up against the cage, Rory had no problem with just cruising to victory and shuffling his feet to mock Penn.
> 
> He threw Diaz around like a rag doll, but he whenever he would get his back, he just settled to a few hammer fists and held him there.


I have little to no practical knowledge of martial arts, but even to me it was painfully obvious that Maia was primed and ready to get knocked the fuck out. Especially going into the end of the third round.


----------



## Rush

Melendez/Pettis. Next 2 TUF coaches. idk what the fuck happened to Aldo/Pettis though


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Rush said:


> Melendez/Pettis. Next 2 TUF coaches. idk what the fuck happened to Aldo/Pettis though


Came here to post just that. Tbh I'm pretty ecstatic about this. The TUF season is the Women's Straw-weight tourney so there's that to look forward to not to mention the fact Pettis/Melendez is pretty much guaranteed to be damn good (provided it takes place that is ). As for Pettis/Aldo I'm guessing Aldo's camp said they'd only take the fight if Also got to keep his title so UFC declined. One thing I'm also happy about is Melendez getting one over on the UFC brass :


----------



## B-Dawg

So, this means no Aldo/Pettis and Pettis is off until around November? :/

Still, it should one of the more interesting seasons of TUF in recent years.


----------



## Duke Silver

Great news about Melendez re-signing. It sounds like he got an incredible deal. Very happy for the guy. I was really looking forward to Aldo/Pettis but the Melendez fight is a suitable replacement. That's going to be an outstanding fight.


----------



## Quasi Juice

pryme tyme said:


> I thought it was an entertaining card idk what you guys are smoking lol. Thompson-Whitaker was awesome, Thompson had a near KO off a spinning back elbow that had me jumping out of my seat (Also Tenacious D entrance and ninja flip celebration!). Late stoppage in Pyle-Waldburger but it was a good fight and we got to see a lot of great unorthodox, clever striking from Pyle. MacDonald-Maia was a striking clinic from Rory and like I said Maia is tough as hell, he took an ass wooping and Rory just missed on a couple huge right hands that would've ended the fight. Cormier-Cummins was a fun payoff after Cummins talked all sort of shit before the fight, he really embraced the heel role so it made it that much sweeter to see him get his ass beat. Ronda is just a fucking beast.. Rogan said that he saw CM Punk ringside saying "Good stoppage" after the fight. I got a kick out of that.
> 
> Plus it had Stone Cold in a bunch of shots ringside


Basically all the stuff you described I don't care about. I'm a very "smart" pro wrestling fan, smart soccer fan, casual MMA fan. I follow what happens but I want to see some crazy shit during fights, not to see Rory McDonald, who's already a boring as fuck person, basically do nothing but play it "smart" for 3 rounds. I get where you are coming from though. I'm just a different viewer.


----------



## RKing85

so fucking sick and tired of TUF putting title fights on hold.


----------



## ChaelSonnen

#FreeThiago


----------



## Mr. Socko

Delighted Gil re-signed if a bit bummed about Chandler having to face cans for the next few years when Alvarez leaves. But getting a title shot for beating Sanchez in an epic war he could've lost in the third round is BS when you look at what Khabib and Dos Anjos have been doing to the division. Not happy about the shelf time for Pettis either with the number of great fights for him in that division.

Still think he beat's Pettis by decision though. Thus robbing us of Pettis/Aldo. Would've been a sick fight and, judging by past MMA "superfights", would've probably gotten those two the recognition they deserve in terms of PPV sales.


----------



## Old_John

Rush said:


> Still think he beat's Pettis by decision though. Thus robbing us of Pettis/Aldo. Would've been a sick fight and, judging by past MMA "superfights", would've probably gotten those two the recognition they deserve in terms of PPV sales.


First of all, healthy Pettis will absolutely DEMOLISH Melendez!
Second of all, there won't be Aldo vs. Pettis anyways. It is pretty obvious Ed Soares (Aldo's manager) is doing everything in his powers to duck the fight via demanding unrealistic conditions from Dana and Lorenzo.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^Soares hasnt managed Aldo for a few years, Andre Pederneiras is his manager



RKing85 said:


> so fucking sick and tired of TUF putting title fights on hold.


sick of TUF full stop, played out concept, can barely hold my interest passed 3 or 4 episodes anymore no matter who the coaches are (will still watch some of Chael/Wand though but only for that drama).


----------



## Old_John

I stand corrected, yes it is Andre. Judging by recent press-conferences, equally douche-bag of a manager, though. 




Hollywood Hanoi said:


> ^Soares hasnt managed Aldo for a few years, Andre Pederneiras is his manager
> 
> 
> 
> sick of TUF full stop, played out concept, can barely hold my interest passed 3 or 4 episodes anymore no matter who the coaches are (will still watch some of Chael/Wand though but only for that drama).


----------



## RKing85

Bellator is back on Friday night! Thank god. I love Bellator. I'm a sucker for tournaments.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

:lel yet another stunning Vitor haircut, its like he's on a mission (from GOD) to make them more and more awful


----------



## B-Dawg

No more TRT in Nevada. RIP Vitor. :kobe9


----------



## pryme tyme

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> No more TRT in Nevada. RIP Vitor. :kobe9


Good, pretty much every MMA fighter on TRT depleted their T levels from steroid use. It's all down hill from here for guys like Bigfoot, Chael, Mir ect.


----------



## Ray

TRT completely banned in Nevada (Y)


----------



## Rush

pryme tyme said:


> Good, pretty much every MMA fighter on TRT depleted their T levels from steroid use. It's all down hill from here for guys like Bigfoot, Chael, Mir ect.


idk about bigfoot, his might genuinely be fucked up. 

Great news this though. TRT is cheating, just as much as if you were on anabolic steroids. About time someone finally banned it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Good news all-round I'd say. Maybe not so good news for the guys on TRT though


----------



## RKing85

excellent news.

And lol at Belfort starting the day at +200 and then when this announcement came through, he drops to +360. haha. I love it.


----------



## Ray

Apparently there's a major announcement coming up on Fox Sport 1 at 1:15 AM EST

inb4 Vitor get's "injured" and drops out of the Weidman fight :side:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^Interested to see what the news is. How smug will you feel if you're right?  haha


----------



## Ray

Belfort dropped his title shot because of the TRT ordeal :lmao

Weidman/Machida @ UFC 173.


----------



## Rush

Not surprised. Belfort dicktucking like a bitch.


----------



## Myers

Belfort, What a bitch :lmao

Tbf, the TRT wouldn't be out of his system by then so he probably doesn't have a choice.

Machida/Weidman is going to be epic anyway.


----------



## Ray

Machida/Weidman is much more interesting. Total pick 'em fight.

Machida usually has a field day with wrestlers. I don't know if Weidman would be able to get the takedown or be able to counter act Machida's style.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Maybe cynical but to me this kind of says Belfort probably had so much testosterone in his system from TRT he'd have failed a drug test? (Please correct me if I'm getting the wrong end of the stick here). Funnily enough though Weidman even said he was worried that Belfort would fail and the fight wouldn't happen. Hasn't panned out that way but the fight didn't happen. Looking forward to Weidman/Machida though :mark:


----------



## Rush

Nah, his test levels would drop down well before the fight date.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^You're probably right tbh. Only way his testosterone levels wouldn't be back to his normal level would be if he heavily abused the TRT which tbf is entirely possible. That's why I was wondering. Doesn't reflect well on him though because he's either backing out because he had to (testosterone level-wise) or he's ducking the fight until he knows/believes he can win without it. Either of those scenarios aren't great haha. Anyone care to weigh in with a different scenario which would explain Vitor backing out? Can't think of any others atm (pardon my cynicism )


----------



## just1988

*Woke up to this news, so excited for the fight now Machida's been dropped in it. *


----------



## Rush

He's not backing out b/c his levels would be too high come fight time, he's ducking out b/c i'd guess he's mentally dependant on fighting with TRT. Like a little chemical safety blanket.

^^ How on earth is Weidman/Machida more exciting than Weidman/Belfort?


----------



## Myers

I saw belfort getting taken down and pounded out easily by Weidman. I think Machida will be much faster on his feet and a tougher fight for Weidman.


----------



## Rush

Tougher =/= more exciting.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^Guess it depends on your perspective tbh.


----------



## TheJack

pryme tyme said:


> Good, pretty much every MMA fighter on TRT depleted their T levels from steroid use. It's all down hill from here for guys like *Bigfoot, Chael, Mir* ect.


Can it go anymore down hill for those guys?

Vitor :lmao Jesus probably told him to drop out.


EDIT:

Zak Cummings Twitter 26 Feb:
"This place is so amazing. Weight's coming off as planned. Time for all the are work to pay off "

Shows up with 8 pounds over...


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

was more excited for Weidman/Belfort tbh, just the first round really to see if Vitor could land a big bomb quickly again, wouldve imagined Chris grinding him handily out after that. I like the Machida fight too and its not like he cant land a big early headkick either but this fight just doesnt have that same OH SHIT factor the Vitor one did for me, buildup wouldve been better too with him going full crazy Vitor 3:16. I'll probably get more excited near fight time though.

Good day for the sport overall anyway.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

TheJack said:


> Can it go anymore down hill for those guys?
> 
> Vitor :lmao Jesus probably told him to drop out.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Zak Cummings Twitter 26 Feb:
> "This place is so amazing. Weight's coming off as planned. Time for all the are work to pay off "
> 
> Shows up with 8 pounds over...


8lbs overweight? Wow..

Either he didn't put the effort in at the end or the scale they were using during the weight cut was dodgy as fuck


----------



## B-Dawg

Brazil banned TRT, too. :mark:

http://sportv.globo.com/site/progra...ma-segue-nevada-e-bane-isencoes-para-trt.html

Wonder what happens w/ Chael/Wanderlei now.

*Edit*: The UFC pulled Vitor from the fight, and he'll face the winner of Weidman/Machida.


----------



## Liam Miller

:lol who didn't see that coming.


----------



## Stormbringer

Help me out here. What does this mean for Chael Sonnen who has hypogonadism(sp)?


----------



## B-Dawg

The same thing it means for everyone else. Hypogonadism is mostly bullshit, anyways. I'd recommend you read the ESPN article that seemingly pushed this all over the edge, if you haven't already. It talks about hypogonadism quite a bit: http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_...osterone-mma-outpace-other-sports-lines-finds


----------



## RKing85

Chandler/Alvarez 3 announced for PPV on May 17.

If those two fought each other every weekend for the rest of my life, I would be okay with that.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> Tougher =/= more exciting.


More unpredictable = More exciting.

For me anyways. I couldn't see Belfort beating Weidman. Machida I can.


----------



## Myers

I can't sleep, I think I'll stay up and watch this Fight Night from Japan. Hathaway/Kim should be a good fight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

DX-Superkick said:


> Help me out here. What does this mean for Chael Sonnen who has hypogonadism(sp)?


It means he was probably bullshitting and abusing the rules like most everyone on TRT tbh.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> More unpredictable = More exciting.
> 
> For me anyways. I couldn't see Belfort beating Weidman. Machida I can.


tougher =/= more unpredictable

Machida is going to jab and hang around outside, backing away the entire fight. He's not unpredictable at all.


----------



## Myers

Dong Hyun Kim had one of the sickest KO's ever. Hopefully a gif will be out soon.


----------



## Ray

Myers said:


> Dong Hyun Kim had one of the sickest KO's ever. Hopefully a gif will be out soon.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Now THAT's a KO. Stun Gun with 2 KOs in a row. Thought he was meant to be a grinder  Either way what more does he have to do to get a step up in competition?


----------



## pryme tyme

Damn did King Mo look like shit or what? I know he had a really serious staph infection and all that but he was struggling bad against Zayats. Mo's shots looked like he was in slow motion and his striking was sloppy to say the least. Rampage is gonna put him to sleep imo. Also that "brawl" after the fight looked like something a TNA writer would come up with.

I don't watch much Bellator but have they always had those awful pre-fight videos with the music that sounds like it was ripped out of an 80's horror movie? I forgot whether I was watching pro wrestling or MMA. I don't like their production at all, it's not poor quality but it feels like I'm watching TNA produce an MMA event. That's not a good thing.


----------



## McQueen

So you are saying he was in..... Slo mo? :hayden3


----------



## Rush

Stun Gun's KO was pretty sick. As far as stepping up in competition, he's been fighting decent-good guys for ages. Everytime he's got a chance at the elite he's lost, ie the Condit fight and the unfortunate injury vs Maia. Lots of the top guys atm already have fights coming. 



McQueen said:


> So you are saying he was in..... Slo mo? :hayden3


----------



## RKing85

Stun Gun vs Rory maybe?

And the hype train sailed on King Mo a while ago. He's just not going to become the MMA fighter that so many people expected him to.


----------



## ChaelSonnen

The Dong KO saved the event. Horrible fight until that KO.


----------



## TCE

ChaelSonnen said:


> The Dong KO saved the event. Horrible fight until that KO.


I thought the fight was good, I also thought the card was quite good as well. I'm liking this new DHK.

Can't wait for this Saturday, will be there live.


----------



## ChaelSonnen

TCE said:


> I thought the fight was good, I also thought the card was quite good as well. I'm liking this new DHK.
> 
> Can't wait for this Saturday, will be there live.


Fair enough. But this new DHK won't last long. He's swinging like a wild man leaving open spots for a smart fighter like Carlos to expose. 

Speaking of Carlos and DHK...


----------



## JoeMcKim

Erick Silva vs. Matt Brown will be main event of the Fight Night card in Cincinnati.


----------



## RKing85

I've only seen some of the TUF China Finale card, but by pretty much all accounts it was the best show so far this year put on by the UFC.

The UFC is apparently really trying to get Gina Carano to be Rousey's next opponent.


----------



## B-Dawg

JDS/Miocic to be the Co-Main for 173

Easy win for Junior.


----------



## Ray

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> JDS/Miocic to be the Co-Main for 173
> 
> Easy win for Junior.


Yeah. Guessing it'll be a first round KO too. 

I like Miocic, but he gets pressured far too easily. If Gonzaga had a decent gas tank, he could've beaten him.


----------



## nazzac

Nothing against Junior, but i hope Stipe wins because the division needs new contenders.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> The UFC is apparently really trying to get Gina Carano to be Rousey's next opponent.


Fucking yeah! Real competition for Ronda, not a gimmie fight that will just be a buyrate. :side:

Wanna see the Playboy-esque cover they do for that one.


----------



## ChaelSonnen

Please don't get Gina vs Ronda.

Cyborg would make Ronda her biiiiitaatch


----------



## Stormbringer

ChaelSonnen said:


> Cyborg would make Ronda her biiiiitaatch


But there's no more TRT!


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

nazzac said:


> Nothing against Junior, but i hope Stipe wins because the division needs new contenders.


HW has always been terrible, why would a talented BIG GUY fight for peanuts in UFC when he can make in the high six figures per year benchwarming in any mainstream sports org?

I'm pulling for JDS, since Stipe is like the HW Bisping, zero power and lots of "technique" and "fight IQ" (translation: pointfighting)


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

ChaelSonnen said:


> Please don't get Gina vs Ronda.
> 
> Cyborg would make Ronda her biiiiitaatch


Dude, Cyborg pulled full guard against Gina :ti

Honda will throw her on her head and get the armbar, as usual.


----------



## Rush

Cyborg is in a higher division, who knows if she'd be able to cut down. If she did then Ronda would be murked on the feet. She has the striking of a neophyte no matter how hard Rogan tried to big her up against McMann. Her judo is world class and she has a sick ground game but her striking is pathetic. Cyborg would handle her.


----------



## RKing85

I don't think Rousey HANDLES Cyborg, and I don't think Cyborg HANDLES Rousey. It's a competitive fight.

Rousey's stand-up is ever improving, but it's not Cyborg level yet.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Dublin show July 19th, return of McGreGOAT :mark: :mark:

I know he's in london for Gunnar's fight on sat so hopefully an announcement of his opponent then


----------



## pryme tyme

RKing85 said:


> I don't think Rousey HANDLES Cyborg, and I don't think Cyborg HANDLES Rousey. It's a competitive fight.
> 
> Rousey's stand-up is ever improving, but it's not Cyborg level yet.


I agree with this 100%. It's a competitive fight. Cyborg has the better stand up no doubt but that doesn't mean she will simply rush Ronda with strikes and TKO her in the 1st round like she's some chump. Marloes Coenen made it all the way to the 4th round in Cyborg's most recent fight and we know Coenen can't hold a candle to Ronda right now. People seem to forget Ronda has advantages of her own like the clinch game with her Judo, if Ronda get's those underhooks on Cyborg she's going for a ride. Nobody in all of MMA is better at finishing a fight after taking it to the ground then Ronda. Yeah Cyborg is a BJJ Brown belt but I don't think that will save her from Ronda's arm bar if it goes to the ground, Ronda knows pretty much every counter people try and Cyborg doesn't exactly have a high fight IQ to begin with.

Not to mention if this fight happens it will most likely be at 135, that's gonna be a tough weight cut for Cyborg. Ronda is the champ, she doesn't need to chase Cyborg. It's on cyborg to chase Ronda and that means coming down to 135, if she can't make the weight (or doesn't want to) that's tough shit for her.


----------



## Ray

GLORY this weekend :mark:

Also, Gus/Manuwa is ace.


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> I don't think Rousey HANDLES Cyborg, and I don't think Cyborg HANDLES Rousey. It's a competitive fight.
> 
> Rousey's stand-up is ever improving, but it's not Cyborg level yet.


Rousey's standup is proper garbage. Not even close to Cyborg's level yet.


----------



## ChaelSonnen

I can't wait for Michael Johnson vs. Melvin Guillard.

What a fight that's gonna be. Should actually be the main event.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

Ray said:


> GLORY this weekend :mark:
> 
> Also, Gus/Manuwa is ace.


Crow Corp :mark: :mark: :mark: Ristie :mark: :mark: :mark:

But I an NOT happy that they put the Swedish Fish on that fucking Fight Pass (Gas! LMAO) bullshit.


----------



## corkymccorkell

UFC have confirmed that Gina Carano is currently under a UFC contract which will for than likely mean Carano/Rousey in the near future.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

DuDu Dantas says: "Wrestlin' ain't shit"


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

*When I say Bella, you say tor!

Bella!
*

_TWINS_

*NO NO NO NO* :batista3


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't see anything laughable about the 1st and last gifs. :draper2


----------



## pryme tyme

Rush said:


> *Rousey's standup is proper garbage*. Not even close to Cyborg's level yet.


It's not though. Just because it isn't on the same level with the best female striker in MMA who's been training for years and years doesn't mean it's garbage. Ronda has shown progression in her striking in every UFC fight she's had, the only thing going against her striking is experience and time. Ronda learns new skills at a rapid rate and reminds me of Jon Jones in the aspect that her MMA game is ever evolving, every camp she's learning new techniques and sharpening up old ones. Her striking in the clinch is legit and the knee to the liver that collapsed McMann is evidence of that. Then you throw in her Judo from the clinch, that's a dangerous woman if she get's a hold of you. Styles make fights, she doesn't need to become a super star kickboxer to beat Cyborg.

Cyborg is what she's going to be at this point, Ronda is like a sponge still and hasn't reached her full potential in the sport if she chooses to keep perusing it and keeps training with the same determination and passion she has thus far. Marloes Coenen was able to clinch up with Cyborg plenty of times, she just doesn't have the tools Ronda has from that position.


----------



## Rush

Actually it is. She's improving but its not even close to being good right now. Sit down and watch her fight against McMann without Rogan pumping up her striking and see if you think its any good.


----------



## Ray

:lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

just got in and missed Gunni's fight 

glad he got the win though


----------



## RKing85

Thank you Sportsnet 360 for showing the main card live and free.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Arcturus

..The class gap between Gustafsson and Manuwa was so so massive, Jon Jones and Gus are just light years above anybody else in that division, it's a bit unfair actually.


----------



## Ray

Arcturus said:


> ..The class gap between Gustafsson and Manuwa was so so massive, Jon Jones and Gus are just light years above anybody else in that division, it's a bit unfair actually.


Cormier is up there too tbh. He has a very good shot at beating Jones or Gustafsson.


----------



## RKing85

and Glover 

I will fully admit to picking Glover/Jones based on my heart and not my head.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ray said:


>


DAT HANDSPRING :lol

More seriously though, DEM VIKINGFISTS :mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Just saw this vid. Had to share it :lmao


----------



## TCE

Has anyone seen this:






Gold.


----------



## Ray

Going over my picks and realizing how tough it is to pick most fights on the UFC 171 card. 

It's an alright card, but I don't remember the last time a card was this stacked to the gills with really competitive and tough to call match ups.


----------



## Killmonger

Interested in the main event but I'm watching for the NBK.

WHERE YOU AT, TYRON?


----------



## Ray

Hendricks misses weight. 171.5 :lmao

Has an hour to cut 1.5 pounds.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ray said:


> Hendricks misses weight. 171.5 :lmao
> 
> Has an hour to cut 1.5 pounds.


HOLY SHIT LMAO!!!!!!!!!!

That's a lot to cut in an hour


----------



## B-Dawg

Oh Lord fpalm


----------



## Freeway.86

He was actually given 2 hours. If he still misses weight, it's still a 5 round fight. Hendircks can't win the title if he wins the fight, but Lawler would still be fighting for the title and will become champion if he wins.


Edit: Hendricks made 170 on his second attempt.


----------



## Ray

Looks like both Gastelum and Hendricks made weight. Good to hear.


----------



## Ray

Nick :lmao

https://vine.co/v/MbF6v1h2uhv
https://vine.co/v/MbFXBd7xnbr


----------



## B-Dawg

Damn good fight between Curran and Straus. Curran won the first, but was then soundly beaten in the following three rounds. In the 5th, however, Curran submitted Straus w/ 14seconds left in the fight to win back the title. Straus cut Curran over the right eye in the 2nd round, but nothing came of it. Mostly irrelevant, but the sportsmanship between the two after the fight was awesome, as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

Diaz :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheJack

Dolce blames Johnnys scale that he missed the weight.

unk2

Also he looked like shit during the weight-in, shaking and looking like he came straight from Dallas Buyers Club.
Lawler looked a lot better and healthier.


----------



## Ray

Pretty sure Lawler doesn't cut 25lbs+ to make weight. Apparently, Johny weighed in at 195.2 lbs this morning. Insane.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1 t
> Dennis Siver tests positive for banned substance following UFC 168 -- http://sbn.to/1fK5N5O


:floyd1


----------



## Myers

There are a lot of good fights on paper tonight, unfortunately I see a bunch of one sided decisions. Jury/Sanchez will most likely be FOTN, and it's safe to take Hendricks for KO of the night.


----------



## Ray

This card will either be really good to me, or completely fuck me over.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Condit, Jury, Lombard ftw.

Johny dominates the whole fight, then slips and falls over in the fifth and Herb Dean rushes in for the controversial early stoppage.


----------



## TheJack

Myers said:


> There are a lot of good fights on paper tonight, unfortunately I see a bunch of one sided decisions. Jury/Sanchez will most likely be FOTN, and it's *safe *to take Hendricks for KO of the night.


Argh, I dont know, he looked like shit when he failed weight and he had to go back to cut a little more.
Lawler looked a lot better. 

I think it will look a lot like the Hendricks/Condit fight, where hes going for the decision. 
Tbh I only so Lawlers last fight, so I dont know how much of a threat he is.


----------



## nazzac

Hoping Lawler wins tonight


----------



## TCE

Fight pass prelims have started .


----------



## Ray

My boy Kelvin getting it done against Story :mark:


----------



## Freeloader

Haven't seen that chokehold in UFC before, once in Strikeforce. Kinda cool. 

Hope Hendricks wins. He deserved it after beating GSP


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ray said:


> My boy Kelvin getting it done against Story :mark:


Yeah but it was closer than it should have been. Kelvin probably would have had that fight well in hand had he not got caught the only time he was square in the second. Props to Story for making a fight of it though. He made it close.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Anyone else here want to see Sanchez knock Jury the fuck out? 

EDIT: Damn it! Jury has clearly won that one haha


----------



## Liam Miller

Fucking knee injuries.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Awful way for a fight to end. You hate to see injuries like that.


----------



## Ray

Seemed like a dislocated kneecap from my angle. Happened to me twice. Wouldn't wish it on anyone. 

On the bright side, it's a relatively quick recovery (6-8 weeks, if it is a dislocated knee cap that it). Pray it's not anything ACL/MCL/PCL related.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Great fight. I've got Hendricks winning 48-47 (winning 1, 2 & 5). Lawler put up a hell of a fight, came back strong. Great heart by both of them. That flurry and takedown at the end won it imo.


----------



## Freeloader

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Great fight. I've got Hendricks winning 48-47


I think everyone did. but Lawler looked extremely pissed with the decision. I don't know if he disagreed, or was just mad he didn't win the belt.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Freeloader said:


> I think everyone did. but Lawler looked extremely pissed with the decision. I don't know if he disagreed, or was just mad he didn't win the belt.


Seeing some 'bullshit, robbery' comments on bleacher haha. I think he was disappointed in himself tbh. You could tell by the expression he gave when Hendricks had his legs tied up that he knew that was it. In a title fight that came down to that final round I'd have felt the same way. Very classy interview though by him. Magnanimous in defeat as they say. I look forward to seeing him battle his way back up because he truly is championship quality imo.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*HENDRICKS*


----------



## Old_John

Freeloader said:


> ...Lawler looked extremely pissed with the decision. I don't know if he disagreed, or was just mad he didn't win the belt.


I don't know what exactly YOU were watching, but Lawler was all class act and gracious in defeat. Nice try to discredit an awesome fighter who gave it his all, you pathetic troll! fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg

It was a fantastic fight, and you can't ask for much more from a title fight. Having it all come down to the final round was fantastic. It was pretty clear that Robbie was running on fumes in the last round, not keeping his hands up not throwing many effective blows, but he put forth an excellent performance overall. In hindsight, he should've went for the knockout in the 3rd while Johnny was dazed, but it's certainly understandable or him to try and pace himself for all five rounds. Hopefully we'll see this matchup again in the future.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Woodley isn't getting the shot, I garuntee that, winning a fight like that doesn't warrant you a title shot, especially considering he lost to Shields like 7 months ago. I can honestly see, call me fucking crazy for saying this, Diaz getting the next title shot as ludicrous as that sounds. That's the biggest drawing fight they can put together, and Lombard looked pretty shitty, and Woodley isn't getting a shot. I guess you could do Hendricks/MacDonald, but damn, that would do SO Poorly on PPV. I could see Hendricks/Diaz doing 500,000 where Hendricks/MacDonald does 250,000. Business above everything.


----------



## Rush




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

TakeMyGun said:


> Woodley isn't getting the shot, I garuntee that, winning a fight like that doesn't warrant you a title shot, especially considering he lost to Shields like 7 months ago. I can honestly see, call me fucking crazy for saying this, Diaz getting the next title shot as ludicrous as that sounds. That's the biggest drawing fight they can put together, and Lombard looked pretty shitty, and Woodley isn't getting a shot. I guess you could do Hendricks/MacDonald, but damn, that would do SO Poorly on PPV. I could see Hendricks/Diaz doing 500,000 where Hendricks/MacDonald does 250,000. Business above everything.


I agree with you tbh. Makes sense. None of the other welterweights tonight won in a fashion that warranted a title shot and Diaz has been making noise the last couple of days (against Hendricks ofc) so Hendricks/Diaz just sort of makes sense. Diaz doesn't really deserve a title fight either but of all the potential contenders he's the best draw and luckily has the fact that nobody really made that claim for a title shot. McDonald tried I guess but recently lost to Lawler so may need another win. I dare say he'll be next after Diaz.


----------



## Rush

Diaz has lost 2 in a row. No chance he gets the title shot. Saffedine is getting the title shot if he beats Ellenberger at 172. No doubt about it. He's the last Strikeforce WW champ, and he'd be 2-0 in the UFC and a 6 fight win streak by that point if he wins. Maia, Condit, Shields, Ellenberger and Rory Mac have fucked up lately. There's a title shot up for grabs for someone who can get even 2 wins together.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^Completely forgot about that dude. But let's be real here. UFC deals in business and entertainment first, sport second. Remember how Diaz got his shot last time? There's no way Saffiedine would get the title shot ahead of Diaz, even in spite of the fact he's on a good win streak while Diaz is on a 2 fight skid.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Sonnen got a title shot against Jon Jones because he's a draw, not because he was the most deserving. If Carano returns to MMA she would most likely get a title shot right away. Diaz got a title shot after losing to Condit and getting suspended. If Diaz manages to hype his pursuit for the title up a bit more he's definitely getting it.


----------



## Killmonger

Another one of my faves bites the dust... :side:

Congrats to Johny.


----------



## Duke Silver

Unfortunately/fortunately I missed the Condit/Woodley fight. Pretty bummed out to walk in and see Condit blow his knee out in a replay. How did he look before the injury?

Hendricks/Lawler was a damn good fight.


----------



## TheJack

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> *Seeing some 'bullshit, robbery' comments on bleacher *haha. I think he was disappointed in himself tbh. You could tell by the expression he gave when Hendricks had his legs tied up that he knew that was it. In a title fight that came down to that final round I'd have felt the same way. Very classy interview though by him. Magnanimous in defeat as they say. I look forward to seeing him battle his way back up because he truly is championship quality imo.



Look at the damage Lawler did to Hendricks face. 
:hayden3 

:lol just jking

Bleacher comments are good, but nothing beats the crap that you find on sherdog sometimes. Apparently Woodley, Lombard and Lawler would all give GSP the same problems he had with Hendricks and knock him out. fpalm

Good card, some good fights. 
Main Event was great, but I think Hendricks wasnt 100%, seeing how terrible he looked yesterday during the weightins and having to cut another 1,5 lbs.


----------



## Rush

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^Completely forgot about that dude. But let's be real here. UFC deals in business and entertainment first, sport second. Remember how Diaz got his shot last time? There's no way Saffiedine would get the title shot ahead of Diaz, even in spite of the fact he's on a good win streak while Diaz is on a 2 fight skid.





Quasi Juice said:


> Sonnen got a title shot against Jon Jones because he's a draw, not because he was the most deserving. If Carano returns to MMA she would most likely get a title shot right away. Diaz got a title shot after losing to Condit and getting suspended. If Diaz manages to hype his pursuit for the title up a bit more he's definitely getting it.


Both were prior to the UFC introducing rankings. If they want those rankings to have any kind of legitimacy then Diaz will not get a title shot.


----------



## TheJack

IMO Rory is the number one contender right now. His only loss in the last couple of fights was against Lawler. He should be the No.1 in the UFC ranking after Condit and Lawler lost their fights.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> Both were prior to the UFC introducing rankings. If they want those rankings to have any kind of legitimacy then Diaz will not get a title shot.


Dana already said the rankings won't affect matchmaking so :draper2

That being said, Diaz absolutely doesn't deserve a title shot, nor do I think he'll get one. He's 0-2 in UFC title fights. He has to win at least one fight before getting a shot. 



TakeMyGun said:


> Woodley isn't getting the shot, I garuntee that, winning a fight like that doesn't warrant you a title shot, especially considering he lost to Shields like 7 months ago. I can honestly see, call me fucking crazy for saying this, Diaz getting the next title shot as ludicrous as that sounds. That's the biggest drawing fight they can put together, and *Lombard looked pretty shitty*, and Woodley isn't getting a shot. I guess you could do Hendricks/MacDonald, but damn, that would do SO Poorly on PPV. I could see Hendricks/Diaz doing 500,000 where Hendricks/MacDonald does 250,000. Business above everything.


Lombard didn't look like shit. He destroyed Jake Shields. Not many people rough up Shields like that. Yeah, he coasted last portion of the fight, but doesn't mean he looked like shit. I wouldn't be opposed to him getting the next title shot. 

Think Rory will get the next shot though. If you saw the post-fight show, Rogan was really downplaying Woodley's win and they had a video package lined up to hype up Rory. I'd say give Rory one more fight for the #1 contendership, but I'm not completely opposed to it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Hendricks/MacDonald-250,000
Hendricks/Lombard-230,000
Hendricks/Woodley-220,000
Hendricks/Diaz-500,000+Possibly more depending if Diaz turns it up fight week like he did with GSP

$$ before everything. For the right of the sport, would you do it? Hell No. But, these last few fights most likely TANKED in PPV, and the next few aren't going to be doing crazy numbers, they NEED a top draw back, and if the way to appease Diaz is give him a title shot, I'd consider it. Especially if he can win somehow and it sets up Diaz/GSP II for the title...

I don't think it'll happen, but that's the best BUSINESS decision.


----------



## Ray

I don't think the UFC is stupid enough to give Diaz a shot. Dana's already been asked about giving Nick a title shot and he said he has to win a fight first.


----------



## RKing85

would be seriously fucked if Diaz got a title shot coming off two losses. While it does make business sense, it can't happen.

What a great weekend of fights. Bellator was awesome on Friday night, and the UFC was awesome on Saturday.


----------



## Ray

My boy Cub Swanson main eventing UFC Fight Night in San Antonio against Jeremy Stephens :mark:

Always nice to see Cub in action. One of my favourites.


----------



## B-Dawg

This Weidman/Machida poster :banderas


----------



## Mr. Socko

I'd be OK with letting Johny sit it out until a clear #1 contender comes around. Set up an event with 2-3 WW fights in one night with the most impressive performance getting a shot at Hendricks.

Noone sticks out much atm to be honest. Wish I could get psyched for Shogun/Hendo II but the undercard is weak as hell other than the Formiga-Jorgensen fight. Don't think I could justify staying up until 6 for it.


----------



## Ray

That poster is dope.

I've noticed UFC stepping it up in terms of promotional material of late. The UFC 172 poster and promo are both great as well.


----------



## JoeMcKim

If Johnny sits out till the end of the year, I wonder if he'll just wait for GSP to return now.


----------



## pryme tyme

I'm 100% with Woodley for bashing Rogan for that biased ass commentary during his fight with Condit. I like Rogan a lot as a commentator and even listen to his podcast but the Condit dick riding was off the charts. No matter what Woodley did, Rogan would spin it as a positive for Condit. "Big bomb by Woodley but Condit took it, great chin". "Takedown by Woodley, great mission control by Condit off his back". ^Then it was bashing Woodley's cardio even though there was nothing wrong with his pace.

Even later on in the show he said "Woodley shouldn't be the top WW contender because he won off an injury". Completely ignoring the fact Woodley injured Condit's knee on a takedown and got no credit for fighting a much tougher opponent then Lombard or Rory. I would be pissed off too, completely biased and unprofessional imo. Rogan playing favorites on commentary is nothing new but I thought he went too far this time.


----------



## pryme tyme

Lombard might be the best WW in the world for the first 2 minutes. In a 5 round fight he would struggle if he couldn't finish early. The elite WW's have the stamina to wear out Lombard and then pick him apart when he's gassed. I think he's a monster in a 3 round fight because he can either finish or win the first 2 rounds. Once you get into #1 contender/title fights we're talking exclusively 5 round fights and that's a big problem for Lombard. 

You can't go wrong with either Woodley or Rory as the #1 contender. Then have the guy who doesn't get the first title shot (probably Woodley), fight Lombard to be next man up.


----------



## Ray

Hendricks has a torn bicep. Won't be able to train for 2 or so months.

Means we probably won't be seeing him until around September or so.


----------



## Rush

pryme tyme said:


> I'm 100% with Woodley for bashing Rogan for that biased ass commentary during his fight with Condit. I like Rogan a lot as a commentator and even listen to his podcast but the Condit dick riding was off the charts. No matter what Woodley did, Rogan would spin it as a positive for Condit. "Big bomb by Woodley but Condit took it, great chin". "Takedown by Woodley, great mission control by Condit off his back". ^Then it was bashing Woodley's cardio even though there was nothing wrong with his pace.
> 
> Even later on in the show he said "Woodley shouldn't be the top WW contender because he won off an injury". Completely ignoring the fact Woodley injured Condit's knee on a takedown and got no credit for fighting a much tougher opponent then Lombard or Rory. I would be pissed off too, completely biased and unprofessional imo. Rogan playing favorites on commentary is nothing new but I thought he went too far this time.


So when it happens to a fighter you like you notice Rogan dogging him/not pumping him up but when the opposite occurs (pretty sure you were one of the people who thought Rousey had good striking, which is what Rogan kept harping on about) you don't notice him at all :banderas He's been doing it for years, its nothing new.


----------



## RKing85

That's the actual poster? Holy shit, the UFC actually went outside their poster template for once. Hell has frozen over.

I miss the Japanese posters from back in the day. Those were fucking awesome.


----------



## pryme tyme

pryme tyme said:


> I'm 100% with Woodley for bashing Rogan for that biased ass commentary during his fight with Condit. I like Rogan a lot as a commentator and even listen to his podcast but the Condit dick riding was off the charts. No matter what Woodley did, Rogan would spin it as a positive for Condit. "Big bomb by Woodley but Condit took it, great chin". "Takedown by Woodley, great mission control by Condit off his back". ^Then it was bashing Woodley's cardio even though there was nothing wrong with his pace.
> 
> Even later on in the show he said "Woodley shouldn't be the top WW contender because he won off an injury". Completely ignoring the fact Woodley injured Condit's knee on a takedown and got no credit for fighting a much tougher opponent then Lombard or Rory. I would be pissed off too, completely biased and unprofessional imo. *Rogan playing favorites on commentary is nothing new* *but I thought he went too far this time.*





Rush said:


> So when it happens to a fighter you like you notice Rogan dogging him/not pumping him up but when the opposite occurs (pretty sure you were one of the people who thought Rousey had good striking, which is what Rogan kept harping on about) you don't notice him at all :banderas He's been doing it for years, its nothing new.


As I pointed out in my OP I'm well aware of Rogan's history of playing favorites, I just thought it was one of the more egregious instances of it. On Rousey, striking encompasses various disciplines. I think you should specify more that Rousey doesn't have good boxing/kick boxing. Her striking from the clinch is legit and that's what I've been saying all along, did she or did she not finish her last fight with a strike from the clinch? That's her style of fighting, she doesn't need to be a great kick boxer to continue to dominate women's MMA or beat Cyborg. From the clinch she has her arsenal of Judo and now she's shown she can back you up on the cage and punish you with strikes. 

Is her cumulative striking game elite? no. I never claimed it to be. But to say she has poor striking overall just isn't true because she's a very effective striker from the clinch which fits right in with her fighting style and plays to her strengths. She excels more in the concepts of MT then traditional boxing/kickboxing and there's nothing wrong with that, it's all striking at the end of the day. Being a good striker isn't limited to one discipline.. plenty of great kick boxers that get abused in the clinch/dirty boxing game, two sides to that coin. That's why to be a true elite striker you have to excel in both traditional kick boxing as well as clinch/dirty boxing (ie: Wandy in PRIDE).


----------



## Killmonger

Condit tore his ACL...


----------



## Mr. Socko

pryme tyme said:


> I'm 100% with Woodley for bashing Rogan for that biased ass commentary during his fight with Condit. I like Rogan a lot as a commentator and even listen to his podcast but the Condit dick riding was off the charts. No matter what Woodley did, Rogan would spin it as a positive for Condit. *"Big bomb by Woodley but Condit took it, great chin". "Takedown by Woodley, great mission control by Condit off his back"*. ^Then it was bashing Woodley's cardio even though there was nothing wrong with his pace.
> 
> Even later on in the show he said "Woodley shouldn't be the top WW contender because he won off an injury". Completely ignoring the fact Woodley injured Condit's knee on a takedown and got no credit for fighting a much tougher opponent then Lombard or Rory. I would be pissed off too, completely biased and unprofessional imo. Rogan playing favorites on commentary is nothing new but I thought he went too far this time.


He was absolutely correct about those two statements in bold though. Woodley landed a monstrous bomb and Condit didn't seemed that rocked. Woodley got a nice takedown and condit did some very nice work off his back until he got taken for a ride with that sick slam. The cardio comments were a bit unnecessary though but Rogan uses that line for EVERY fighter with some solid muscle mass.

Seeing as Condit's knee appeared to pop when he was moving backward in the clinch rather than Woodley landing on it, I don't consider it a proper finish by Woodley. I think fight's like that should be considered technical decisions but each to their own. It was a really great performance against a top 5 opponent but he's not far removed from the close fight with Shields and I think he needs one more win to deserve a title shot.

I think the UFC should get Him/Hector and Rory/Diaz set up on one fight card with the most impressive performance getting a title shot. AFAIK Woodley mostly trains at his own ATT gym in Missouri whilst Hector's in The Main Coconut Creek base. I can't remember any incidents with ATT fighters not wanting to fight off the top of my head.


----------



## RKing85

the most insane Rogan bias was in Karo Parisyan/GSP. GSP won that fight from start to finish, but for 14 minutes and 50 seconds, Rogan was talking about how Karo had GSP right where he wanted him and any second Karo was going to take over.

Finally with about 10 seconds left, Rogan finally admited GSP was going to win the fight.


----------



## TCE

RKing85 said:


> the most insane Rogan bias was in Karo Parisyan/GSP. GSP won that fight from start to finish, but for 14 minutes and 50 seconds, Rogan was talking about how Karo had GSP right where he wanted him and any second Karo was going to take over.
> 
> Finally with about 10 seconds left, Rogan finally admited GSP was going to win the fight.


Cain/JDS 2 was bad as well.


----------



## RKing85

thought the UFC show was so tonight. Just so conditioned to them being on Saturday nights. Was wondering why the hell none of the Sportsnet channels were showing the fights.


----------



## Ray

Shogun/Hendo II :banderas

Rest of the card though :jaydamn


----------



## RKing85

Will Chope got his fight pulled from today's card and got cut this morning.

Some past domestic abuse stuff.


----------



## B-Dawg

Pepey's KO :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

What a fucking terrible stoppage.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, horrible. The dude was awake, throwing upkicks, and yelling at the ref.


----------



## Ray

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Pepey's KO :banderas


KOTY for me so far. Literally jumped off my seat when I watched it live :mark:


----------



## Ray

:lol


----------



## RKing85

that Jason/Silver stoppage was the worst I've seen in a while.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

love Maldonado :mark: what an ass whoopin, the one knee that cut him actually seemed to wake him up


----------



## Pappa Bacon

man way to go CB, he got tired of the home cooking. Maldonado went all Ric Flar blade job and then beat that ass WOO. then someone scored that fight for Santos :aries2


----------



## Ray

Was surprised that Dollaway was the underdog tbh. Good value on him.

Anik/Stann have been great tonight.

Hendo/Shogun next :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Going with Shogun here in the main event.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

haha that feeling out process went out the window at the end there. 
10-9 Shogun, Hendo almost got himself Pat Barry'd

20-18 Shogun, that uppercut would have put 99% of people to sleep


----------



## Stormbringer

HENDO MUDDAFUKKA!


----------



## Irish Jet

HOLY MOTHER OF HENDO!

What a fucking punch. Fucked that kid up.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

HBOMB FOR THE FUCKING FINISH :kg1


----------



## B-Dawg

HENDO GETS DROPPED TWICE

HENDO AIN'T DONE

HENDO DROP DA H-BOMB

RIP SHOGUN

:mark:


----------



## Ray

:jose

Shogun/Te Huna 2 plz


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

damn near punched his nose right off his face :jaydamn


----------



## Stormbringer

So who gets KO of the Night? Hendo for his comeback or the other guy from earlier?


----------



## B-Dawg

Brazil might win most of the lesser fights, but Hendo and CB taking it home in the Main and Co-Main for America. :kobe9

*Edit*: Hendo and Pepey for Performance of the Night, Maldonaldo/Villante for FOTN. (imo)


----------



## Ray

enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Irish Jet

To be fair, as lethal as that punch still is, Henderson looked fucking awful. A lot of refs would have stopped it in the first, Dean was on his way to jump in before stopping at the last second. Great fight though, even if both probably should retire.


----------



## B-Dawg

This was a surprisingly good card, considering the lack of name value. Hopefully Jorgensen's L gets switched to a NC.


----------



## Ray

Irish Jet said:


> To be fair, as lethal as that punch still is, Henderson looked fucking awful. A lot of refs would have stopped it in the first, Dean was on his way to jump in before stopping at the last second. Great fight though, even if both probably should retire.


Nah. Hendo was fine in the first. Maybe if Shogun rocked him earlier in the round, he might've finished him.

Shogun looked good in defeat though. You can't afford to make a mistake with Hendo. He let his guard down from the clinch and it cost him.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Liked Pepey's Flying Knee but Dollaway and Hendo's brutal KOs deserved the bonuses more if a bit less stylish.


----------



## RKing85

Great comeback from Hendo.


----------



## Walls

Watching Shogun's nose explode was hilarious, it was the second punch when he was on his knees that did it. But then again, it's always funny watching Shogun get blasted by anybody, so.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rony-Siler was pretty short, but the finish I think was pretty premature. 

Taisumov and the fence grabbing. fpalm Good calls by Yamasaki throughout the match, except for the third round one, which should've resulted in a DQ victory IMO, though I understand why Yamasaki wanted to let the fight go on. They really need to take a more aggressive stance towards the fence grabbing like Yamasaki did. Props to Prazeres for continuing to fight even though he had the fight won in the judges score cards. (Y)

The blonde ring girl :mark:

The Maldonado-Villante fight got pretty interesting as soon as Maldonado got cut open. It's like he transformed into another person. His boxing is so fun to watch. Those body shots. :banderas

Not much to say about Dollaway-Ferreira or Parke-Santos. 

Shogun got H-Bombed. :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose

Props to Hendo. Man's a legend.


Machida-Weidman POSTPONED.
http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-173-update-weidman?utm_campaign=UFC+173&utm_source=15600&utm_medium=Twitter%3A+ufc&


----------



## samizayn

MW division is getting really frustrating. After all this time waiting for a regular Weidman title defense, the Belfort fight gets nixed and now they're pushing vs Machida back because of a knee injury. Damn damn damn.


----------



## B-Dawg

Wow. 173 looks like ass now.


----------



## Ray

It's okay. All they have to do is push JDS/Miocic into the main event. Dillashaw/Mizugaki is a solid co-main.









:ti


----------



## B-Dawg

Eh, get Mighty Mouse on his first PPV title defense.


----------



## RKing85

GSP tore his ACL. So no chance of a comeback for at least a year.


----------



## B-Dawg

Barao/Dillashaw main eventing 173. :mark:

lel @ Assuncao. Barao trying to kill the dreams of all TAM fighters; gonna drop down and KO Benavidez for the lulz.


----------



## Ray

Big fan of Dillashaw. He's my boy.

Too early for him though.


----------



## Rush

Dillashaw isn't as good as Faber yet and Faber can't beat Barao :downing


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Yeah Barao/Dillashaw seems like a lamb being lead to slaughter  I like Dillashaw but this is too early for him like others have said.

Btw heard UFC may be going for Cormier/Cavalcante? If UFC need a fight for DC how about Hendo? :draper2


----------



## B-Dawg

Lawler is replacing Saffiedine (Injury) vs. Ellenberger @ 173. They've done a pretty good job of saving this card.


----------



## Ray

Christ Tarec. Try not getting injured for a fight every once in a while.

Though Lawler/Ellenberger > Ellenberger/Saffiedine tbh. 

173 is pretty good so far. Looking forward to Barao/Dillashaw, JDS/Miocic, and Ellenberger/Lawler.


----------



## Mr. Socko

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Yeah Barao/Dillashaw seems like a lamb being lead to slaughter


Describes pretty much every BW title fight for the foreseeable future barring Cruz :L


----------



## RKing85

I like the main event, but this thing is going to tank on PPV. Might set a new low benchmark.

When I win the lottery and start my own MMA promotion, Alexander Shlemenko is going to be one of my first signings. He looked great last night.


----------



## B-Dawg

His guillotine was ridiculous; I looked away for a split second, and it was over.


----------



## Ray

Cain is doing commentary for the July 26th UFC on FOX 12 card :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

:lmao Rettinghouse's leg was so fucked in the 4th round, that he was sliding on the canvas, chasing Moraes the entire round. Dude could barely, barely walk. 

I think I like WSOF more than Bellator.

*Edit:* And...Palhares won via heel hook like a minute into the fight. He didn't hold it long, so that's nice.


----------



## Ray

Fuck. I totally forgot WSOF was tonight.

I was looking forward to that card too. Looked pretty good on paper with Palhares/Carl, Moraes, Okami, and Burkman.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Palhares vs. Fitch will be taking place at WSOF 11 on July 5.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/3/31/5568358/daniel-cormier-vs-dan-henderson-targeted-for-ufc-175

So DC/Hendo? UFC listening to my matchmaking suggestion haha


----------



## Ray

Cormier is going to murder Hendo.


----------



## McQueen

I figure Cormier is going to grapplefuck Hendo to a win but I wouldn't completely rule Hendo out either. Guy has a lot of power in his hands and I don't recall seeing Cormier taking too many power shots, could get KO'd.

I'd still put my money on DC though.


----------



## Ray

Cormier can finish him tbh. His speed will be too much for grandpa Henderson.


----------



## B-Dawg

This Minakov/Kongo fight has been laughable. In the first, Minakov kicks Kongo in the nuts twice, resulting in a point deduction. Later on in the round, they both lay on the ground holding each other's leg for several minutes, neither doing anything with the position. In the 2nd, Minakov kneed Kongo in the abdomen, but Kongo tried to play it off as a groin shot. Herb didn't allow a timeout, but since Minakov doesn't speak English, he assumed there was and didn't attack for a solid 30 seconds. The 3rd, 4th, and 5th rounds were nothing but them wrestle-fucking each other (Though Minakov started raining down punches @ the end of the fight). Throughout this all, Kongo was warned about grabbing Minakov's shorts a countless amount of times. Terrible.


----------



## McQueen

LONGO DA GOD said:


> This Minakov/Kongo fight has been laughable. In the first, Minakov kicks Kongo in the nuts twice, resulting in a point deduction. Later on in the round, they both lay on the ground holding each other's leg for several minutes, neither doing anything with the position. In the 2nd, Minakov kneed Kongo in the abdomen, but Kongo tried to play it off as a groin shot. Herb didn't allow a timeout, but since Minakov doesn't speak English, he assumed there was and didn't attack for a solid 30 seconds. The 3rd, 4th, and 5th rounds were nothing but them wrestle-fucking each other (Though Minakov started raining down punches @ the end of the fight). Throughout this all, Kongo was warned about grabbing Minakov's shorts a countless amount of times. Terrible.


This sounds amazingly terrible. :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/4/7/5589824/ufc-releases-jake-shields

Jake Shields released from UFC. 'Just bleed' wins again smh :no:


----------



## Stormbringer

Just bleed?


----------



## Mr. Socko

DX-Superkick said:


> Just bleed?












Some good matches for Shields outside the UFC with Hawn, Fitch, Palhares and Askren looking particularly interesting.

He's one of the only guys who could make an Askren fight interesting. Even if it's a snoozefest I'd still watch :L

A fighter would want to be extremely confident in their ability to blanket guys to try that in the UFC right now which I suppose is a good thing even if it does come at a loss to the competitive credibility of the UFC's WW division.


----------



## Myers

My roommate's sister (Leslie Smith) is getting a rematch against Sara Kaufman at next weeks TUF Finale. They fought once on a Invicta card. 

Woodley/Macdonald are fighting at UFC 174.


----------



## Ray

Shields getting released is a bummer. He's still a top fighter. I'm sure he'll be fine though.


----------



## Cashmere

Gina Carano is interviewing with Dana White tomorrow. I hope she comes back.


----------



## Mr. Socko

₵ash®;32686281 said:


> Gina Carano is interviewing with Dana White tomorrow. I hope she comes back.


Why though? I don't want to see her get messed up again like with cyborg. It'll do a decent PPV # with Ronda but that's it really. Will just be a standard takedown>armbar fight with practically no build up since they both seem to get on well.


----------



## Cashmere

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Why though? I don't want to see her get messed up again like with cyborg. It'll do a decent PPV # with Ronda but that's it really. Will just be a standard takedown>armbar fight with practically no build up since they both seem to get on well.


That's what I want. Rousey vs Carano. Carano is a deadly striker and that's a weak part in Rousey's fighting. It should be a great pairing. The problem is Carano is 145. So they might have to meet at catchweight ( 140lbs ).


----------



## Ray

₵ash®;32716178 said:


> That's what I want. Rousey vs Carano. *Carano is a deadly striker* and that's a weak part in Rousey's fighting. It should be a great pairing. The problem is Carano is 145. So they might have to meet at catchweight ( 140lbs ).


:ti

Gina is average at best.

Rousey's striking isn't that bad. At the end of the day, Ronda's goal is to get her opponent to the ground. Her striking isn't supposed to be her strong suit.


----------



## Cashmere

Ray said:


> :ti
> 
> Gina is average at best.
> 
> Rousey's striking isn't that bad. At the end of the day, Ronda's goal is to get her opponent to the ground. Her striking isn't supposed to be her strong suit.


Lol oh I disagree with that. She has above average to great stand-up.

Now Rousey has average stand-up, and if you compare that to her ground game, then that's her weak spot ( even though she did look like she improved in that area when she schooled Miesha Tate ). We'll see though. No doubt Rousey is going to be the favorite going into this fight if it happens.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

What about Gina v Ronda after a season of TUF? It could do huge numbers


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Dana on Nate Diaz:-

LOS ANGELES -- On Tuesday, Nate Diaz went off on an epic rant about fighter pay in general and his paycheck in specific.

Wednesday, UFC president Dana White had an answer, which more or less amounted to: Deal with it.

"I don't dislike Nate Diaz," White said at a media event in downtown Los Angeles. "But there are some people who do things the right way and some people who do things the wrong way, and Nate Diaz is a textbook example of doing things the wrong way."

The lightweight from Stockton, Calif., hasn't fought since his first-round finish of Gray Maynard in December. And while Diaz has mostly kept quiet, he went off on Tuesday, telling MMAFighting.com's Ariel Helwani, among other things,"We're entertaining entertainers. We get Shaq, Justin Bieber and Lil' Jon at the show. How are we entertaining billionaires and we can't even get s---?"

For his part, White pointed out that Diaz had his opportunity to break through to the top of the company, but came up short: He lost a one-sided decision to then-lightweight champion Benson Henderson in Dec. 2012, then was knocked out by Josh Thomson in April of last year.

"Nate Diaz had his opportunities," White said. "And he lost to Ben Henderson and he got stopped by Josh Thomson. Those were his opportunities to win that belt, or get back to the belt, and make Justin Beiber money, as he put it. He didn't win. He didn't win. The kids' making 60/60. That's $120,000. If you fight three times a year, that's pretty damn good money. Time to get back to work, Nate. Get back to work."


----------



## Mr. Socko

₵ash®;32740497 said:


> Lol oh I disagree with that. She has above average to great stand-up.
> 
> Now Rousey has average stand-up, and if you compare that to her ground game, then that's her weak spot ( even though she did look like she improved in that area when she schooled Miesha Tate ). We'll see though. No doubt Rousey is going to be the favorite going into this fight if it happens.


Have you rewatched any of Gina's stand up recently? Above average for WMMA is about right but it's definitely not elite or great and let's face it she's probably not made huge strides whilst focusing on her acting career.

WMMA has all round awful striking but I could still name several fighters with better stand up than Carano off the top of my head: Kaufman, Eye, Holm, Cyborg, Calderwood.


----------



## Cashmere

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Have you rewatched any of Gina's stand up recently?


Nope. I might have to because most people are saying she regressed a little bit. 

I just read an interesting report: 



Spoiler: Rousey vs Carano[QUOTE



LOS ANGELES -- A potential Ronda Rousey vs. Gina Carano fight just got a whole lot more real.

At a Wednesday downtown media event, both Rousey, the UFC women's bantamweight champion, and UFC president Dana White indicated that they're not just interested in a fight between the two biggest names in women's MMA history, but also that Carano would get an immediate title shot if she returns to the sport.

"I think it would be the best thing for women's MMA," said Rousey, who wasn't scheduled to be part of the event pushing UFC 173, but showed up midway through. "I think it would be the highest profile fight that could be done. I don't think it would make sense for her to come back and fight somebody else and take the risk of maybe losing and not being able to capitalize on the fight between me and her. I think it would make more sense to go straight to a title fight."

White, who was scheduled to meet with Carano to discuss her contract status on Wednesday night, let fly with an accidental double entendre when asked about the potential bout. "I'd do Ronda and Gina," White said. After the explosion of laughter in the room subsided and White turned a deep shade of red, he said "I'd do that fight."

The biggest point of contention in making the fight is the fact that Carano has not competed since 2009 and has not won a fight since 2008.

Rousey says that a fight with Carano is a matter of paying respect to a legend of the game.

"She's one of the pioneers on the sport," Rousey said. "She's the reason I fight at all. You can't say she's just coming in off the street. How can you say no to the woman that I owe everything to? I would bend over backwards to fight her. I'm not going to make her run through the gauntlet to fight me. I would show up at her house if that's where she wanted to fight."

White made it clear that if such a fight would happen, it would have to occur at 135 pounds. Carano only made 135 once in her career and missed 140 pounds on multiple occasions.

"Last time I've seen her, have you seen her recently?" White says. "She's smaller, she said she's walking around way lighter than she used to."

White shot down the idea that the bout could be contested at a catchweight, which was the route the company took the last time a champion vs. legend opportunity presented itself, with then-welterweight champ Matt Hughes vs. pioneer Royce Gracie in 2006.

"Royce doesn't give a s--- about titles and stuff like that," White said. "He didn't want time limits, rounds, or rules, completely different way of thinking. Royce didn't give a s--- about belts or anything like that. Royce just wanted to fight Matt Hughes. Big difference.

The UFC inherited Carano's contract from Strikeforce when the latter company was purchased.

"She's going to come back when she wants to sign," White said. "She's the type of person like this one here (pointing at Rousey), she's not coming back just because. She's coming back because she wants the title."
[/QUOTE]



http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/4/9/5598962/dana-white-ronda-rousey-say-gina-carano-deserves-an-immediate-title


----------



## Klein Helmer

*UFC Fight Night: Nogueira vs Nelson, is on RIGHT NOW.*

I can only imagine we have some MMA fans here.

In the main event, the only man to ever hold both the PRIDE and ufc heavyweight titles, the living legend, Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira faces everyone's favorite power punching fat guy, Roy Nelson.

So join me for some afternoon pugilism.

*There will be Blood*.


----------



## Klein Helmer

*Re: UFC Fight Night: Nogueira vs Nelson, is on RIGHT NOW.*

Oof.

The first bout (Rani Yahya vs Johnny Bedford) is ruled a no-contest due to a knockout resulting from an accidental headbutt.

Credit to warriorx559 for the gif.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=account.profile&user=326725


----------



## Klein Helmer

In the second bout, Jim Alers defeats Alan Omer via split decision following an exciting, competitive contest.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Thales Leites defeats Trevor Smith via TKO in the third match.

Credit to xtramob for the gif.

http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/members/xtramob/


----------



## Klein Helmer

In the third match, which could in no sense be considered a fight, a doughy Jake Rosholt "defeated" a doughy Daniel Omielańczuk by lying on him for three rounds.


----------



## Klein Helmer

The main card is underway; Ramsey Nijem stops Beneil Dariush with strikes in the first round.

Credit to warriorx559 for the gif.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=account.profile&user=326725


----------



## Klein Helmer

John Howard is bested by Ryan LaFlare by decision following a captivating clash in which he suffered a massive knee right to the dick.

Credit to KJ! for the gif.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=account.profile&user=334433


----------



## Mr. Socko

Klein Helmer said:


> John Howard defeats Ryan LaFlare by decision in a captivating clash despite having suffered a massive knee right to the dick.
> 
> Credit to KJ! for the gif.
> 
> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=account.profile&user=334433


Didn't Laflare win?

Guida putting in a great showing right now.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Clay Guida defeats Kawajiri via (prepare to not be shocked) decision.

He basically had him knocked out cold, but of course wanted to lie on him rather than finishing.

At least Kawajiri almost hit the neutralizer.

Highlights courtesy of KJ! and warriorx559.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=account.profile&user=334433

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=account.profile&user=326725


----------



## Klein Helmer

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Didn't Laflare win?
> 
> Guida putting in a great showing right now.


Yes, my original post was incorrect.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Klein Helmer said:


> LaFlare lost by decision.
> 
> Very good fight though.


You sure you haven't them confused bud? LaFlare won.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> You sure you haven't them confused bud? LaFlare won.


Oh, you are absolutely right. My apologies.

I missed the decision, and misread the result on Wikipedia.

Will edit posts accordingly.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Klein Helmer said:


> Oh, you are absolutely right. My apologies.
> 
> I didn't watch the decision, and misread the result on Wikipedia.
> 
> Will edit posts accordingly.


No bother man. Wiki's done a number on myself many a time.

Wouldn't mind see Guida/Thomson II. I think JT's got the kickboxing to take Guida apart on the feet and avenge the loss.


----------



## B-Dawg

BIG COUNTRY :drake1


----------



## Mr. Socko

Roy just KILLED Big Nog. WOW!

Nog needs to retire. Nothing left for him out there.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> No bother man. Wiki's done a number on myself many a time.
> 
> Wouldn't mind see Guida/Thomson II. I think JT's got the kickboxing to take Guida apart on the feet and avenge the loss.


I can't stand Guida.

Put him in a KB match with Overeem to the death for all I care.



LONGO DA GOD said:


> BIG COUNTRY :drake1





Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Roy just KILLED Big Nog. WOW!
> 
> Nog needs to retire. Nothing left for him out there.


Good for Roy, an amazing KO, but fuck that fight.

Fuck Joe Silva.

Fuck the ufc.

Should have made Nelson vs Hunt instead of taking years off Nogueira's life.

Credit to KJ! for the gif.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=account.profile&user=334433


----------



## Mr. Socko

Klein Helmer said:


> I can't stand Guida.
> 
> Put him in a KB match with Overeem to the death for all I care.



Guida might just bounce around until the Reem collapses from exhaustion.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Rousey/Davis confirmed for UFC 175.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/4/11/5606880/ronda-rousey-defends-title-against-alexis-davis-at-ufc-175


----------



## Ray

175 is pretty stacked:

Weidman/Machida
Rousey/Davis
Sonnen/Wandy

Hope no injuries ruin it. 

Also, should be an easy win for Rousey.


----------



## RKing85

really looking forward to the Bellator Heavyweight final this season. Volkov and Ivanov. Should be a damn good fight.


----------



## Cashmere

Rousey in another 1st round stoppage. 

#Easywork


----------



## Myers

GODDAMN! Nelson's KO was sick.


----------



## TheRockfan7

Brock Lesnar deserves another shot at the UFC title after beating Undertaker IMO.


----------



## Ray

Jesus christ. Spong threw a leg kick, Saki checked it Weidman style (with his knee), and broke his leg.

Not quite as bad as Silva's, but a leg break is a leg break. Hope he recovers.


----------



## Klein Helmer

RKing85 said:


> really looking forward to the Bellator Heavyweight final this season. Volkov and Ivanov. Should be a damn good fight.


Wow, good for Ivanov, I keep thinking he'll lose and he keeps coming through. Pretty amazing story.

Was also pretty shocked but the Volkov KO; I figured he'd win, did not see it coming via highlight reel headkick KO.












TheRockfan7 said:


> Brock Lesnar deserves another shot at the UFC title after beating Undertaker IMO.














Ray said:


> Jesus christ. Spong threw a leg kick, Saki checked it Weidman style (with his knee), and broke his leg.
> 
> Not quite as bad as Silva's, but a leg break is a leg break. Hope he recovers.


*Spong!*

*NOOO!!!*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Much respect for Ivanov. Dude gets almost killed and then comes back and continues right where he left off like nothing happened.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Shlemenko vs. Ortiz is a possibility for Bellator's PPV card in May. I know that Shlemenko will be giving up some size to Ortiz but otherwise he wipes the mat with Tito.


----------



## RKing85

not a possibility. It's signed.

I hope all of Tito's fanboys bet on him so I can get better odds on Shlemenko.


----------



## Ray

There's no such thing as Tito fanboys. 

Also, I'm pretty sure my grandmother could beat Tito in an MMA fight at this point. Guys body is completely broken down. Betting on him is practically losing money. 

Shlemenko will obliterate Tito. That's assuming Tito makes it to the fight uninjured.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I think Tito might actually suprise a few people. He arguably beat Forrest in his last fight and has always done far better when facing smaller opponents than himself. Not saying he'll beat Shlemenko but I think a close decision is definitely a possibility. Knowing Bellator's luck when making these 'superfights' he'll make their MW champ look like muck and just lay on Alex for 2-3 rounds in a snoozefest.

Definitely not putting my money where my mouth is on that though. :L


----------



## Klein Helmer

What a stupid fight and a stupid move by Bellator in general.

The only fights I'd be interested in for fucking Tito Ortiz would have to be an absolute circus shows; eg, Tito vs Kimbo, Bob Sapp, HMC, Akebono, Butterbean etc.

And the stupid athletic commissions in the US won't even let us have freakshows like that.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Klein Helmer said:


> What a stupid fight and a stupid move by Bellator in general.
> 
> The only fights I'd be interested in for fucking Tito Ortiz would have to be an absolute circus shows; eg, Tito vs Kimbo, Bob Sapp, HMC, Akebono, Butterbean etc.
> 
> And the stupid athletic commissions in the US won't even let us have freakshows like that.


Dana?

JK

Tito's not THAT bad and at least it gives Shlemenko a name opponent.


----------



## TheJack

So I watched my first TUF Brazil episode...fpalm

Soo bad.


Oh and lol at the Wanderlei coach sucker punching Sonnen during that fake fight and being proud.


----------



## RKing85

no such things as Tito fanboys!?!?!?! hahaha. Casual fans still LOVE Tito. They have little idea he is the utter shits these days.


----------



## Cashmere

Tate better beat Carmouche this weekend. 1-3 in her last 4 fights and 0-2 in the UFC. She should win, but I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

₵ash®;32971705 said:


> Tate better beat Carmouche this weekend. 1-3 in her last 4 fights and 0-2 in the UFC. She should win, but I'm not going to get my hopes up.


Makes me wonder what happens if she loses. I mean fighting Zingano, Rousey and Carmouche is pretty damn elite competition but if she loses 3 on the trot then wouldn't that at the very least put her in trouble employment-wise? I mean if Jake Shields can get released off of 1 loss...nah who am I kidding? Tate brings excitement and some popularity so UFC won't give a toss if she loses again


----------



## Cashmere

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Makes me wonder what happens if she loses. I mean fighting Zingano, Rousey and Carmouche is pretty damn elite competition but if she loses 3 on the trot then wouldn't that at the very least put her in trouble employment-wise? I mean if Jake Shields can get released off of 1 loss...nah who am I kidding? Tate brings excitement and some popularity so UFC won't give a toss if she loses again


Lol yeah I don't give a fuck if she never wins again. People like her, Tito, Sonnen, etc. bring aura to the sport. Regardless of their mediocre records, they'll keep them around.


----------



## Ray

Jones :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^da fuck, is that real? :shocked: gotta be hacked


really hope Bad News Bisping beats the living fuck of Kennedy tomorrow


----------



## McQueen

I had blissfully forgot Bisping existed. Fuck that guy. Hope Wanderlei mistakes him for Sonnen and murders him in a drunken rage.


----------



## Ray

Bisping should win. He's a solid fighter. He just always loses to top guys.


----------



## B-Dawg

POIRIER :mark:

Things got testy @ the weigh-in. He should beat Akira fairly easily.


----------



## RKing85

hoping Bisping gets the win tomorrow as well.


----------



## TheJack

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> ^da fuck, is that real? :shocked: *gotta be hacked*


http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/94111505-post51.html
Hmm...hard to tell.

If it wasnt hacked: Dont react to social media trolls...how hard can this be...:no:


----------



## Pappa Bacon

TheJack said:


> So I watched my first TUF Brazil episode...fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> Soo bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and lol at the Wanderlei coach sucker punching Sonnen during that fake fight and being proud.



That's the same coach that choked out Crazy Horse at a PRIDE event.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stormbringer

Hope Kennedy wins and Bisping chokes, again. Talks shit and never backs it up.


----------



## Liam Miller

Don't care much for the card but hope bisping wins for sake of enjoying the internets tears.


----------



## Stormbringer

That was the greatest postfight, "I think I can keep going" flail I've ever seen.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Liam Miller said:


> Don't care much for the card but hope bisping wins for sake of enjoying the internets tears.


Me too. But also cos I'm a massive fan of his


----------



## Stormbringer

Kennedy is too flat footed here. He needs to bounce in not stay flat.

Granted he is doing better with takedowns than Sonnen did


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

DX-Superkick said:


> Kennedy is too flat footed here. He needs to bounce in not stay flat.
> 
> Granted he is doing better with takedowns than Sonnen did


Still though I'd give that fight to Kennedy. Bit pissed at the fans going all 'just bleed' on them. I thought the fight was more interesting on the ground for the most part. And they still got their wish! Kennedy bled. Irritating. It's MMA, not boxing/kickboxing/Muay Thai.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

bleh, hate Kennedy but he did a damn good job there, couple of good fights/KOs earlier tonight


----------



## Ray

Oh Bisping. You should've gotten the victory here.

Regardless, good performance by Kennedy. Decent fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Still though I'd give that fight to Kennedy. Bit pissed at the fans going all 'just bleed' on them. I thought the fight was more interesting on the ground for the most part. And they still got their wish! Kennedy bled. Irritating. It's MMA, not boxing/kickboxing/Muay Thai.


50-45, The Fuck?

Yeah I gave Kennedy the fight and was loving the ground work. Just wished Kennedy would have pressed the striking but he was pacing/tired after working all round in the first. And what is with the "just bleed" phrase all of a sudden?

I also understand that Bisping has technical boxing skill but like Edgar, he lacks the ability to finish lately. Stunning a guy is good but cleaning clocks gets results.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

DX-Superkick said:


> 50-45, The Fuck?
> 
> Yeah I gave Kennedy the fight and was loving the ground work. Just wished Kennedy would have pressed the striking but he was pacing/tired after working all round in the first. And what is with the "just bleed" phrase all of a sudden?
> 
> I also understand that Bisping has technical boxing skill but like Edgar, he lacks the ability to finish lately. Stunning a guy is good but cleaning clocks gets results.



Think the 'just bleed' is me haha. But it's used (at least by me and some other people over the internet ) to describe a fan who just wants to see MMA fighters knock the stuffing out each other and will switch off the moment it hits the ground. Yeah 50-45 was a bit wtf!? I gave round 2 to Bisping. Round 4 is arguable and could've gone either way too.


----------



## RKing85

I fucking hate the UFC's time management on their free cards.

Can't even get 5 fights in on the 3 hour block.


----------



## Ray

And the plot thickens :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

RKing85 said:


> I fucking hate the UFC's time management on their free cards.
> 
> Can't even get 5 fights in on the 3 hour block.


Yeah they take their time don't they? :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Looked the UFC card for tomorrow. Good card but how the fuck does Tavares/Romero get on the main card but Dos Anjos/Nurmagomedov doesn't?


----------



## Mr. Socko

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Looked the UFC card for tomorrow. Good card but how the fuck does Tavares/Romero get on the main card but Dos Anjos/Nurmagomedov doesn't?


My guess is the sizeable Cuban population in Florida. Pretty sad that Tate/Carmouche is the fight most fans are looking forward to according to the latest poll on FS2.

RDA/Khabib is just not a match casuals have any interest in. They really should've given each of them a name opponent.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> My guess is the sizeable Cuban population in Florida. Pretty sad that Tate/Carmouche is the fight most fans are looking forward to according to the latest poll on FS2.
> 
> RDA/Khabib is just not a match casuals have any interest in. They really should've given each of them a name opponent.


Shame because RDA/Khabib will likely create a contender for the Lightweight Championship. It's a pretty important fight. Yeah it's a shame Browne/Werdum doesnt have too much interest. No.1 contender fight gets overshadowed by the Women's Bantamweight match between the 2 women in limbo. Silver lining though is the Women's Bantamweight division is at least proving quite popular.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I think the crazy thing is that they haven't managed to turn Travis Browne into a big star considering he looks like a monster and the streak he's on. He's not exactly a charisma vacuum either. I recognize that making someone into a star isn't an exact science but the UFC seems to have completely forgotten how to promote their guys. 

I understand that they feel promoting the UFC brand as a draw above any particular fighter is a safer move financially but it seems to be hurting them in the short term. The fight business has always been about stars and in my opinion always will be. One of the few things I think Bellator has gotten right has been the focus they put on their Champions and big names.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

Bellator 117 tonight boys!!!!

Karl Amoussou :mark:

Patricky Pitbull :mark: :mark:

*Douglas Lima vs Rick Hawn* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Felt bad for Tavares there tbh. The advice he got from his corner was awful. He was never winning the fight at any point but his corner really didn't help him. btw the guy giving this advice was Ray Sefo, the guy who owns World Series of Fighting (not that relevant but interesting nonetheless). Advice like "he's tired" when Romero clearly wasn't tired was awful and I honestly believe it hurt Tavares' performance

EDIT: COWBOY!! Dude wants them bonuses


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

Cowboy/Joe Lauzon is the GOAT LW fight they could make, Battle of Da Bonus hunters


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Maybe I'm being a bit controversial but I don't agree with that decision. Thought it was either 29-28 Carmouche or even a draw.


----------



## Cashmere

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Maybe I'm being a bit controversial but I don't agree with that decision. Thought it was either 29-28 Carmouche or even a draw.


Lol I just holded my breath. I thought Liz won rounds 1 & 2. But I'll take it :.


----------



## Rush

definitely a draw imo. Liz first 2 rounds, Tate 10-8 in the 3rd.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

₵ash®;33138273 said:


> Lol I just holded my breath. I thought Liz won rounds 1 & 2. But I'll take it :.


A good day for cupcakes everywhere :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Glad I'm not the only one who thought the judges got it wrong then. Bit irked that all 3 judges saw the fight that way too.


----------



## Rush

Werdum is just embarrassing Browne atm. Need to put him away.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^Well he didn't do that but it was pretty dominant. Dude was cruising in the last 2.

Also, Werdum doesn't even get a post-match interview? What the hell? I want to know what he was taunting!


----------



## Lm2

browne looked tired from round 2 on, werdum looks good just not good enough to beat cain imo


----------



## Stormbringer

Boring main event. Werdum should have finished, Browne was gassed and potter patter shots should not be seen in the heavyweight division.


----------



## Ray

I enjoyed the main event. Mostly because everyone was picking Browne to win, and I knew Werdum was the better fighter :kobe3

Speaking of which










:banderas


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

need a gif of that Werdum kip-up plz :hbk


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Boring main event. Werdum should have finished, Browne was gassed and potter patter shots should not be seen in the heavyweight division.


:banderas

Great main event, no idea why Browne got so overrated.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Rush said:


> :banderas
> 
> Great main event, no idea why Browne got so overrated.


I'll be the first to admit I overrated him. With hindsight though I do wonder why I did  The guy kept saying he was a part of a 'new breed' with an 'MMA' which basically translates to "I'm not THAT great at anything yet". The only thing I ever thought would hurt Browne was his cardio, and it did. But that doesn't change the fact Werdum outclassed him with his striking anyway which I'll admit I didn't think would happen. Werdum's striking surprised me. Have to say though, in terms of Browne's opponents leading into this fight, Overeem gassed and Barnett went walking straight into Browne's elbows. Maybe it's that the top 3 are much better than everyone else or maybe it's just that Browne caught these guys making stupid mistakes and made his streak look a lot better than it really was. Hopefully Browne's next fight sheds more light on it.


----------



## Ray

I don't get how people were saying Browne's striking was better then Werdum's. Werdum's striking has been looking great recently. Go back and watch what he did to Roy Nelson. 



Hollywood Hanoi said:


> need a gif of that Werdum kip-up plz :hbk


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

I have a bad feeling the Cain/Werdum fight will end up being a 50-45 snoozefest. Neither guy has enough power to do much on the feet, and Werdum is crafty & tough enough to tie Cain up on the ground so he doesn't take much damage, and Cain is crafty & tough enough to not fall into any submission traps.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

@Ray well I didn't see Werdum/Nelson  I'd only seen Werdum/Big Nog and have seen 3 Travis Browne fights so I was probably a little bit uninformed on the progress Werdum had made with his striking. I'd imagine a lot of people were in the same position as me.


----------



## Ray

News coming out that Browne broke a rib and broke his hand quickly into the fight. 

Dana still seems hesitant to give Werdum a title shot. Keeps saying Werdum played it safe. I think Werdum did excellent. Completely outclassed Browne tonight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ray said:


> News coming out that Browne broke a rib and broke his hand quickly into the fight.
> 
> Dana still seems hesitant to give Werdum a title shot. Keeps saying Werdum played it safe. I think Werdum did excellent. Completely outclassed Browne tonight.


Well we all know Dana's a 'just bleed' guy (I love saying that haha) but stil that annoys me. If you had an opportunity at the Heavyweight Championship of the World hinging on winning here wouldn't you play it safe too? I'll be mightily pissed off if Werdum doesn't get a title shot after this. He's earned it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ray said:


> I don't get how people were saying Browne's striking was better then Werdum's. Werdum's striking has been looking great recently. Go back and watch what he did to Roy Nelson.


And he did that in the 3rd round :


----------



## Mr. Socko

I still think Browne can be a top 5 HW but Werdum was awesome. He didn't look nearly as sluggish as he sometimes does. If he beats Cain he's got to be considered for HW GOAT. Kip up was quality. Why Dana isn't hyping Werdum to the moon is beyond me. He's going to be the one doing the bulk of the promotion for the Title match since his Spanish is way better than Cain's.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What a great main card. All of the matches were at least good. 

Romero's wrestling is so fun to watch. Those takedowns were beautiful. Talk about world-class.
Look forward to seeing him again. Maybe a fight against Boetsch-Rockhold winner?

CERRONE WINS. :mark: Great jab and a very quick RNC. Very nicely done.

Tate-Carmouche was a good fight as well. Props to Carmouche for defending those chokes in the 3rd round.

Werdum _OUTCLASSED_ Browne everywhere. Took him down multiple times, outstruck him, outgrappled him... not a big fan of Browne so it was a pleasure to see him get his ass whooped. Much respect for the guy anyway simply for hanging in there as long as he did with Werdum. 

Might have to check out the prelims later on as well.


for those of you who subscribe to the Fight Pass, is it worth it?


----------



## Cashmere

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who thought the judges got it wrong then. Bit irked that all 3 judges saw the fight that way too.


I watched Round 2 again. Liz won the takedown aspect, but Tate did more damage in those situations imo. It was a split round. They couldn't gone wrong either way with the scoring.

That fight was pretty underwhelming. Both of them need new camps.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

₵ash®;33166233 said:


> I watched Round 2 again. Liz won the takedown aspect, but *Tate did more damage *in those situations imo. It was a split round. They couldn't gone wrong either way with the scoring.
> 
> That fight was pretty underwhelming. Both of them need new camps.


Doesn't matter. Damage isn't considered a part of MMA scoring. I'm not going to argue as it could have gone either way given Carmouche's top control and Tate's submission attempts but damage as we've seen with GSP/Hendricks does not factor into fight scoring.

For the record I do think damage should be considered in judging but only when looking at significant strikes (so when numbers are similar it'd be used to distinguish between a fighter throwing haymakers and one throwing jabs that just touch the other fighter).


----------



## Cashmere

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Doesn't matter. Damage isn't considered a part of MMA scoring. I'm not going to argue as it could have gone either way given Carmouche's top control and Tate's submission attempts but damage as we've seen with GSP/Hendricks does not factor into fight scoring.
> 
> For the record I do think damage should be considered in judging but only when looking at significant strikes (so when numbers are similar it'd be used to distinguish between a fighter throwing haymakers and one throwing jabs that just touch the other fighter).


Yeah I really think they should change that part about the judging. I should've said Tate was the more *busier* fighter. Liz didn't really do much after she got top control. Tate had her in more precarious positions. But Liz fought out of that rear naked choke in the third. She earned a few brownie points for me.

I'm ready for that Jones & Teixeira fight. I'm still a little upset from Jones's last fight. Gustafsson should be the new LH Champion. Can't wait till how Jones answers Glover's 19 fight win streak.


----------



## pryme tyme

Just got around to watching the Browne vs Werdum card from Saturday. Glad Miesha got the W, didn't want to see her fall out of relevance and Carmouche is bland as bland can be. I don't think Carmouche actually tried to finish the fight once, she would get a TD and just try to LNP through the round while Miesha was constantly working for subs and trying to finish. I guess I subscribe to that PRIDE judging mentality that put's an emphasis on actually trying to finish the fight.

Cerrone is an animal, my favorite fight on the card by far. That was just an excellent match up of two explosive strikers, props to Joe Silva for putting that one together. Werdum vs Browne was pretty meh, disappointed to see Browne gas himself out so early. By the time he got his pace down it was already too late, had nothing left in the tank. Impressive showing from Werdum but I can't wait to see Cain SMASH him.. acted like a total cunt once he knew he was in the drivers seat.


----------



## Ray

Really excited for 172. It's quite a stacked card imo. 

Jones/Glover is closer then people think. Either I'll look like a complete idiot or genius come Saturday night.


----------



## B-Dawg

TOUCHY FILI

I can't decide if I like Phil Davis or not. Hos trolling is great and terrible at the same time.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

DC/Hendo for 173 official.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Andrei Arlovski has re-signed with UFC.


----------



## Mr. Socko

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Andrei Arlovski has re-signed with UFC.


:homer6

Best news I've heard all day.

Hunt-esque run coming up!

Hopefully we get Arlovski-Nog and Arlovski-Mir out of this.

WARLOVSKI


----------



## JoeMcKim

It appears that Arlovski's first bout since returning will be against Brendan Schaub at UFC 174 in June.


----------



## Ray

Phil :lmao


----------



## Mr. Socko

Arlovski-Schaub official for UFC 174

Let the sacrifice of Shutdown Schaub commence!


----------



## Blackbeard

Arlovski back in the UFC :mark:


----------



## RKing85

I want Glover to win tonight so badly. Realize it's a longshot however.


----------



## nazzac

Got nothing against Glover but hope hope Bones puts in a dominant performance tonight


----------



## Blackbeard

Glover is dangerous, he's got enough power to hurt Bones if he lands. I just don't think he's athletic or fast enough to catch him.


----------



## cpuguy18

Glover will knockout jones in the first round.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Jones* via (T)KO from GnP 4th Rd

*Davis* via Sub (RNC) 3rd Rd 

*Rockhold* (T)KO from Knockdown and follow up 2nd Rd

*Miller *via Sub (Guillotine) 1st Rd

*Fili *via Decision

*Joe B *via (T)KO from knockdown and follow up 1st Rd

*Gomi* via Decision

and the rest I don't really care enough about
Fairly confident in my picks. Looks like a lot of mismatches to me but I've been wrong many times before.


----------



## Blackbeard

I don't know if y'all heard or not but the MMA world suffered a tragic loss today.










R.I.P Don Frye's Mustache
1967 - 2014


----------



## Ray

Glover has a very good chance. Yeah he got hurt by Bader, but Jones is a different type of fight. If he can get in range and not stay outside ala Rashad/Rampage, he can definitely KO Jones.

Picking Jones, but Glover has a very good chance. Getting GSP/Hendricks vibes tonight.


----------



## McQueen

Don Frye! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

R.I.P.


----------



## jasonhull5645

UFC 172 is going to be a great card. I've been following Jones for a while now, I think he's gonna take it. Watched the last fight in September on ETVshare and it was awesome.


----------



## Ray

HOLY SHIT

Spectacular KO by Chris Beal. Beautiful flying knee.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

guarantee we'll be seeing that fight replayed at some point tonight, wild first round, amazing KO :mark:


that Don Frye thing is the most heartbreaking thing Ive seen in some time, he's now only 999 times manlier than anyone else.

Chuck calling out Jones now :lol please dont give Dana any ideas.


----------



## Cashmere

Waiting for Jones to put down Glover.


----------



## Mr. Socko

That Knee! I've a feeling Beal is a threat in that division. Holdsworth had his hands full with a one armed Beal on TUF and Holdsworth's no joke. Seemed like a decent guy on TUF to boot.

EDIT: Hard to believe Brenneman once fought Rumble :L There's like 50 pounds in the difference between them

Damn! Did not know Castillo could throw'em like that.


----------



## Rush

Ray said:


> Glover has a very good chance. Yeah he got hurt by Bader, but Jones is a different type of fight. If he can get in range and not stay outside ala Rashad/Rampage, he can definitely KO Jones.
> 
> Picking Jones, but Glover has a very good chance. Getting GSP/Hendricks vibes tonight.


you should have taken my advice son. 3/3 so far.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

McQueen said:


> Don Frye! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> R.I.P.


You know, you scared the hell out of me with this one. :lol

With what just happened to Warrior, sheesh.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Gomi's cardio

:floyd1

IVF has some serious heart took a serious beating to that eye and kept going.

Credit to Herb for not stopping it when Gomi was turtling up

I'm starting to get really sick of the chinstrap 'cushion' on fighters. I've never received a smack with one to know if it makes a difference but it can't be because they think it looks good, can it?

EDIT: Elliott's shaved now I look like a dope :L
Should've watched the weighins :L


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> you should have taken my advice son. 3/3 so far.


After seeing her fight against Kedzie, I just couldn't :banderas


----------



## deepdoop

I'm glad Gomi got the win. I still believe in the Fireball Kid. Well kinda. I know his best days are behind him but he's never out of the fight!

So does anybody think Glover is going to beat Jones?


----------



## Cashmere

deepdoop said:


> So does anybody think Glover is going to beat Jones?


Nope. Jones is going to barbecue him some bones. 3rd round TKO.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

That Guillotine was nasty


----------



## Mr. Socko

Joa Constrictor from the JoeJitsu playbook :L
I wouldn't mind him getting another shot at DJ soon. It was an awesome DJ performance but I still think Joe has a shot at beating him


----------



## deepdoop

₵ash®;33439458 said:


> Nope. Jones is going to barbecue him some bones. 3rd round TKO.


Yeah. I don't like Jones, and I guess the fun of this fight is _hoping_ that Glover can do something, but I'm with you. Jones kills him.


----------



## Ray

Some excellent finishes on this card so far


----------



## RKing85

Gomi with the win on the undercard. Tonight is off to a good start!

5-6 years ago I said Glover would be UFC champ if he ever got to the UFC. Course, I wasn't expecting someone as dominant as Jones to be running the division. Hoping Glover wins, but I realize it's a long shot.


----------



## Mr. Socko

"Excellent work, motherfucker!"

Love Bang

Damn. Thought Fili was a better prospect than that. Shame.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> "Excellent work, motherfucker!"
> 
> Love Bang
> 
> Damn. Thought Fili was a better prospect than that. Shame.


Yeah that was great, another tight Guillotine finish.


----------



## Mr. Socko

ROCKHOLD!

Shit that was sweet. Rockhold is a serious talent. Wow.

Just when you think his striking is boss he pulls out some crazy spidermonkey jiu jitsu shit.

I really want to see him get another shot at Vitor.

I hope Rumble passes the drug test after this because that was awesome. His comments about steroids recently though have me sceptical though.


----------



## RKing85

Hope Glover finds a way to do this.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

The Intro off It's Dark & Hell is Hot ... I gotta root for Glover now. :lol


----------



## Cashmere

Jones's spinning kicks :mark:

Oh lawd.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Come on Bones, stop with the finger poking fpalm 

Got Bones winning in 4th by TKO


----------



## Cashmere

He's completely dominating the range. Glover can't get no type of take down attempt.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Glover's showing a lot of heart but this isn't looking too good.


----------



## Cashmere

Shessh. That's an deep cut.


----------



## Mr. Socko

The finger pokes were atrocious early on. They need to ban pawing like that and leaving your hand over your opponents eyes like that its total BS. He doesn't even need to do it. So unnecessary.


----------



## Cashmere

Saved by the horn. Jones was about to cook him.


----------



## Cashmere

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> The finger pokes were atrocious early on. They need to ban pawing like that and leaving your hand over your opponents eyes like that its total BS. He doesn't even need to do it. So unnecessary.


Yeah those open hands are really irritating. He poked him numerous of times already.


----------



## Cashmere

He gave him a Roy Jones taunt. Hahahaha he's just playing tag now.

Completely dominated this fight.....


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Nice win Bones :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

Rousey vs Zingano ( hopefully )
Tate vs Carano ( wishful thinking )
Gus vs Jones 2

Take my money Dana.


----------



## Lm2

Jones got cocky at the end but a nice win, let's hope Gus beats him tho


----------



## Ray

Thought Glover would be able to get in range more, but Jones completely shut him down. Excellent performance by Jones. Up there with one of his best. His clinch game was fantastic. And Glover was very classy in defeat.

Overall, very good show. Rumble and Rockhold looked great. Some very good finishes in the undercard. The only fight that stood out as 'not good' to me was Correira/Duke.

Gus/Jones II :banderas

Hope that fight happens sooner rather then later. Gustafsson came out of his fight with Manuwa unscathed, and I think Jones did as well. September in Toronto would be grand.


----------



## Ray

Also:










:lewis


----------



## Trifektah

Jon Jones clearly the better fighter tonight but still a douche for dancing like the murdering scumbag Ray Lewis, constantly eye poking, running like a bitch in the last round and then ducking Gustaffson at the post fight presser and on top of that the fucking asshole sings that god damn Pharrell song.

He could not possibly be anymore of a tool bag.


----------



## #Mark

Dana wants to do Jones/Gus II in Sweden. I'm not sure if Jones would agree to it but money talks (the massive gate). Would certainly be quite the atmosphere.


----------



## EyeZac

#Mark said:


> Dana wants to do Jones/Gus II in Sweden. I'm not sure if Jones would agree to it but money talks (the massive gate). Would certainly be quite the atmosphere.


Jones loves to play the "I'm a businessman" card so I doubt he would have a problem with fighting Gus in Sweden. It would surely be a huge payday for both men and it would be huge over in Europe and everywhere else on PPV. It'll most likely be a hostile crowd for Jones but when he's getting one of the biggest paydays in his career, I doubt he would care what the crowd thinks.

Please let it happen in Sweden.


----------



## TheJack

Not a Bones fan, but damn. 
He picked Glover apart at his own game. Hes a total beast and not even in his prime.
But he should stop the taunting, could end badly. 

So much hype for Jones/Gus II.


----------



## JoeMcKim

If they think that they can do a huge stadium show in Sweden then I say go for it, you don't get the chance to do stadium shows all that often. Especially if its the time of year in Sweden where it's daylight all day long.


----------



## deepdoop

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> The finger pokes were atrocious early on. They need to ban pawing like that and leaving your hand over your opponents eyes like that its total BS. He doesn't even need to do it. So unnecessary.


That's what pisses me off about Jones. I don't like him anyway, but I can admire his talent. He does this pretty much every fight, where he just keeps his fingers in his opponents eyes. It's dirty and he doesn't get warned/penalized for it enough, and a bunch of fighters have complained about it. It's hard enough dealing with Jones, it's even harder to when you can't move forward without getting poked.

Anyway, Glover stayed in there, landed some decent shots but Jones was just too much. Didn't really see it going any other way.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

#Mark said:


> Dana wants to do Jones/Gus II in Sweden. I'm not sure if Jones would agree to it but money talks (the massive gate). Would certainly be quite the atmosphere.


If they do that fight in Sweden, then I'm fucking going, because thats probably as close as the UFC is ever coming to me. Gonna need to start saving some money just in case. 


A great card overall. 

Johnson was beastly and just broke Davis. Excellent performance. 
That scramble at the beginning of Boetsch-Rockhold was a thing of beauty. Nice submission by Rockhold too. Sad to see Boetsch lose though.
Holloway-Fili was a good scrap. It's crazy how young but good these guys are.
Miller's fight was entertaining as usual while it lasted. 
Jones is on a level of his own. Pretty much how I expected the fight to go. 

Prelims had some sick finishes too. TEAM ALPHA MALE FTW. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

Ray said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lewis


:lmao


----------



## BehindYou

LHW looks like its getting more interesting and hopefully we'll get a decent contender out of TUF too.

Good times to be a fan


----------



## Blackbeard

Cormier is the real threat to Bones crown, IMO he's got the size, strength, wrestling and power to give him the fits.


----------



## Cashmere

If Jones turns them paws into short jabs, then its going to be even more difficult to deal with him because of his long reach and also to avoid the referee's from deducting points for poking in later fights.


----------



## pryme tyme

In Baltimore we appreciate elite athletes and entertainers like Jon Jones and don't boo him like a bunch unappreciative cunts lol. The best p4p fighter on Earth has an ego? Who would've thought. Ali? Tyson? Mayweather? I would say Bones is pretty laid back when you compare him to other all-time great fighters and really put into perspective how much he's accomplished at 26 years old. I would love to see what type of egos the people who boo Jones/Rousey would have if they were ever the best in the world at any sport, let alone at 1 on 1 fighting. It takes a certain personality type to reach the pinnacle of a sport like MMA and Jones/Rousey both have it, guys like Fedor are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Blackbeard

pryme tyme said:


> In Baltimore we appreciate elite athletes and entertainers like Jon Jones and don't boo him like a bunch unappreciative cunts lol. The best p4p fighter on Earth has an ego? Who would've thought. Ali? Tyson? Mayweather? I would say Bones is pretty laid back when you compare him to other all-time great fighters and really put into perspective how much he's accomplished at 26 years old. I would love to see what type of egos the people who boo Jones/Rousey would have if they were ever the best in the world at any sport, let alone at 1 on 1 fighting. It takes a certain personality type to reach the pinnacle of a sport like MMA and Jones/Rousey both have it, guys like Fedor are the exception, not the rule.


Hear, hear


----------



## RKing85

0% chance Jones/Gus 2 happens in Sweden.

No way UFC is putting Jones on a free afternoon show or a tape delayed PPV.

Wouldn't be the first time Dana has said something he has no intention of doing just to make people happy. How many cities have been promised a UFC that still have never gotten one?


----------



## Ray

It wouldn't be on tape delay, nor would it be on free TV. It'll be on PPV, which means the Swedes will have to be up at 4 am in the stadium to watch the fight.

Despite that, I think they could do very well in Sweden. Gus/Jones II is the biggest fight they can put on there. Can still fill a stadium. 

Don't think it'll happen, but would mark extremely hard if it they go through with it. I remember how Silva/Sonnen II was supposed to be in a soccer stadium in Brazil, but they ended up moving it to Vegas.


----------



## TCE

Trifektah said:


> Jon Jones clearly the better fighter tonight but still a douche for dancing like the murdering scumbag Ray Lewis, constantly eye poking, running like a bitch in the last round and then ducking Gustaffson at the post fight presser and on top of that the fucking asshole sings that god damn Pharrell song.
> 
> He could not possibly be anymore of a tool bag.


Now tell us how you really feel?


----------



## Trifektah




----------



## Ray

> Glover Teixiera: "First i wanna thank all the people who sent me messages. It wasnt my time. I gave my best, Jon is tough, he took all my shots. i'll have to get my rib and shoulder checked and I tore a muscle in my ab. The shoulder is not dislocated, but the doctor said it could have been dislocated during the fight, and it popped back in place, possibily damaging a ligament. I'll get an MRI this week".
> 
> "If I could go back in time, i probably wouldnt be surprised by that arm lock in the beginning of the fight. I think i'd stick with the same strategy, close the distance and try to knock him out, i just wouldnt let him put me against the cage. I'll be back. I'll train harder. I'm 34, but i feel great. Every experience makes me learn more. Yesterday i fought and it didnt even feel it was for the belt. I thought i'd get nervous if i ever fought for the belt, but no, i was calm, watching the technique, what i was throwing. Jon is a great fighter and he beat me, now i have to go back and try to beat him again".
> 
> "I remember the entire fight. I knew i was losing the rounds. The strategy was to close the distance, hit a lot of body shots to tire him and then take advantage of it to go for the head and knock him out. But i couldnt do it, because after the lock my shoulder popped. I trained to take him down but couldnt do it, i am someone who doesnt gameplan a lot, i am always trainning to be ready in all martial arts. I knew he was gonna try to take me down so i trained getting up, submissions from the back. He is very good. The shoulder injury impaired my striking, i lost power in the third round, then i got cut, but it was all from the fight, its not an excuse, jon did it all, he hurt me during the fight and because of that i couldnt execute my game plan".


http://sportv.globo.com/site/progra...o-apos-derrota-para-jon-jones-no-ufc-172.html


First interview since the Jones loss. 

Glover is such a class act. Will always be a fan.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Charles Oliveira vs. Hatsu Hioki has been added to the June 28 UFC card in Auckland, NZ.


----------



## Mr. Socko

BehindYou said:


> LHW looks like its getting more interesting and *hopefully we'll get a decent contender out of TUF too.*
> 
> Good times to be a fan


Yep Johnson's a great addition to the division. Seems a bit too chummy with Rashad though. I hope we don't have another Fitch-Kos situation.

Doubt it. The LHWs don't look great this year.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

There was a brief moment in those closing rounds where I thought Glover has a few chances to do something, but you could see that his power wasn't there. Good fight though, Jones is just one of those guys who is talented as hell but also has such a long frame that it makes him that much more difficult.


----------



## Blackbeard

I doubt Bones vs. Gus 2 will happen in a stadium, it would be cool though if it did.

I've always thought Brazil or Canada would do the first stadium event for the UFC. Just imagine if they had capitalized on GSP vs. Silva.


----------



## JoeMcKim

House Blackbeard said:


> I doubt Bones vs. Gus 2 will happen in a stadium, it would be cool though if it did.
> *
> I've always thought Brazil or Canada would do the first stadium event for the UFC*. Just imagine if they had capitalized on GSP vs. Silva.


UFC has already done a stadium one time. GSP vs. Shields at UFC 129 at Rogers Centre in Toronto had an attendance of 55,724. A big part of how they were able to fill that many seats was it was the first MMA event in Ontario so there was a lot of fans long waiting to go to a UFC show.


----------



## Ray

They could definitely fill a stadium with Gus/Jones II in either the UK or Sweden. Gus is really popular in Europe, and fighting Jones for the strap after their first fight would be a compelling enough reason to stay up at 4 am to watch it.

Plus, I'm sure UFC would put on an extremely stacked card if they're doing a stadium show. It won't be completely reliant on Gus/Jones II.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

theyre NOT having an event on from 4am to 7am ffs :lol, theres a million reasons why that could never happen EVER, least of all in sweden or the UK of all places where Im p sure the venue curfew for a big event is 10.30

if its happening in sweden it'll be shown live in the afternoon or tape delayed in the US, its unlikely but not completely out of the question as they do seem pretty serious about the European expansion and this is the hugest thing they could possibly do. However on the other hand its also the biggest possible Jones fight right now so it's a question of if theyre willing to take a hit on the US PPV buyrate (Jon doesnt usually do huge numbers but Gus can be sold as his biggest threat now).

I think there's a sweden card confirmed for october but I wouldnt be surprised if they wait and do Jones/Gus in vegas toward the end of the year.


----------



## Blackbeard

CactusDudeFoley said:


> UFC has already done a stadium one time. GSP vs. Shields at UFC 129 at Rogers Centre in Toronto had an attendance of 55,724. A big part of how they were able to fill that many seats was it was the first MMA event in Ontario so there was a lot of fans long waiting to go to a UFC show.


Isn't that just a Hockey one though? I was talking about an outdoor soccer stadium.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^no, rogers centre is a big football and baseball stadium, 55k in there for ufc 129 is still their biggest show to date. Its formerly the Skydome, wrestlemania 6 & 18 were held there too. Its not open air, its got a (I assume retractable)roof but still a stadium whatever way you slice it.

the hockey arena is the Air Canada Centre just next door to it iirc, theyve ran a few shows there too.


----------



## Blackbeard

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> ^no, rogers centre is a big football and baseball stadium, 55k in there for ufc 129 is still their biggest show to date. Its formerly the Skydome, wrestlemania 6 & 18 were held there too. Its not open air, its got a (I assume retractable)roof but still a stadium whatever way you slice it.
> 
> the hockey arena is the Air Canada Centre just next door to it iirc, theyve ran a few shows there too.


Cool, thanks for informing me.


----------



## Cashmere

Trifektah said:


>












I would upload more, but I'm so lazy. 

It's safe to say he's a poker. I hope he cleans up that Muay Thai.


----------



## Trifektah

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Charles Oliveira vs. Hatsu Hioki has been added to the June 28 UFC card in Auckland, NZ.


That will be an amazing grappling battle provided they don't turn it into an amateur kickboxing sparring match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

This is how the JBJ-Gus fight in Friends Arena in Stockholm, Sweden could look like.


----------



## Trifektah




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Velasquez and Werdum to meet November 15th in Mexico City. Same event will have the finals of the TUF Latin America, coached by Werdum and Velasquez.


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Velasquez and Werdum to meet November 15th in Mexico City*. Same event will have the finals of the TUF Latin America, coached by Werdum and Velasquez.


:mark:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

finally official, return of :mcgregoat july 19th in Dublin

card so far



> Conor McGregor vs. Cole Miller
> Ian McCall vs. Brad Pickett
> Gunnar Nelson vs. Ryan LaFlare
> Tom Lawlor vs. Ilir Latifi
> Cody Donovan vs. Nikita Krylov
> Neil Seery vs. Phil Harris


Im there :mark:

If Miller wins we riot, not that there's any chance of that


edit - and he's already NAITCHin it up :lol


----------



## Mr. Socko

Normally I think Jones gets way too much hate but this had me in stitches

I have a feeling he might just end up losing the title via DQ or deducted points next time against Gus if he doesn't cut that shit out.


----------



## Myers

Gunnar Nelson and Conor Mcgregor on the same card :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

McCall vs. Pickett should be fun.


----------



## Blackbeard

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Mr. Socko

House Blackbeard said:


> Haters gonna hate


Glover's still blind, thinks it's a fan. Bones Trollin' blind people now.

:wade


----------



## Blackbeard

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Glover's still blind, thinks it's a fan. Bones Trollin' blind people now.
> 
> :wade


:lmao


----------



## Trifektah

House Blackbeard said:


> Haters gonna hate


Stole these from Sherdog. Had me legit crying from laughter.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sherdog's "shoops" :lmao


Jim Miller vs. Donald Cerrone to headline the UFC Fight Night card in Atlantic City. Should be a great fight.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Damn. Cerrone's really going for that 6 fights in a year record isn't he. Should be a great fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

Miesha flirting with McGregor ? Either way Brian Caraway doesn't deserve her!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dks37nlxq2Y


----------



## MEYSAMUFC

hi guys
my life is mma
i am iranian fighter

sorry guys for my english is very bad

next time is ufc event brown vs silva

i loved erick silva


----------



## Blackbeard

Bisping has been training with Munoz. Too little too late?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4RuHZ89xIE#t=59


----------



## Blackbeard

Cowboy vs. Miller set for July 16th. Never mind its already been posted.

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/10872901/donald-cerrone-jim-miller-headline-ufc-fight-night-event-atlantic-city

“I’ve been listening to everybody calling me out and saying this and saying that, and I’ve been forced to sit on the sideline,” McGregor said. “Now I’m back. Now I’m going to rip through him. I’m going to stomp Cole. Whoever’s next – Cub? I’ll break Cub. I’ll embarrass Chad. I’ll annihilate Jose.

“I’m coming to take over the division. It’s my division.”

:lmao

I like McGregor but I see him getting knocked out cold in the future.


----------



## Trifektah

House Blackbeard said:


> I like McGregor but I see him getting knocked out cold in the future.


We can only hope. His trash talking isn't funny like Chael's. It's just boring and it goes non-stop and makes him annoying.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Fedor is the Greatest Fighter of All Time.


----------



## TheJack

Pat Barry still entertaining his fans by getting KTFO.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

awww man, so tired of seeing Pat Barry's lifeless corpse flopping to the ground :jose

Glory 16 was fucking awesome as usual though, yet to see a boring show from them.

also anyone seen this? Chael is a Paul Heyman guy :mark:
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/5/4/5679896/ufc-chael-sonnen-wwe-paul-heyman-tuf-brazil-3
:heyman


----------



## Blackbeard

TheJack said:


> Pat Barry still entertaining his fans by getting KTFO.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Jose Aldo vs. Chad Mendes II will take place at UFC 176 on August 2 from Staples Center.


----------



## EyeZac

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Jose Aldo vs. Chad Mendes II will take place at UFC 176 on August 2 from Staples Center.


Mendes doesn't make it out of the third round. I would not be surprised if Aldo finishes the fight during round two. I'll give Mendes until round three because he has fought Aldo before but I can't see him winning or making it to the decision.


----------



## B-Dawg

Aldo/Mendes on the 2nd? I guess I know how I'm spending my birthday. :kobe9


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I like Mendes, but rooting for Aldo again.


----------



## Blackbeard

Is Aldo ever going to move up to Lightweight?


----------



## Mr. Socko

I think Mendes has improved a lot since the first fight. But Aldo's a beast and Team Alpha Male in title fights especially rematches recently.


----------



## Rush

Aldo isn't losing at 145. He's an absolute weapon. 



TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Fedor is the Greatest Fighter of All Time.


:duck No he isn't.


----------



## JoeMcKim

House Blackbeard said:


> Is Aldo ever going to move up to Lightweight?


If Pettis wasn't out hurt and they didn't already have Melendez lined up for the next title shot at LW they probably would've had Aldo move up already, they're not going to have Aldo move up in weight just to fight in non title fights.


----------



## Rush

^Aldo/Pettis was locked in already at 163 at FW, then Pettis hurt his knee, then he beat Henderson and so Aldo was set to move up. However Pettis hurt his other knee in the Bendo fight. Then Melendez threw a strop and was going to move to Bellator so the UFC matched their offer and gave him the title shot.


----------



## Blackbeard

I just always use to remember Aldo would struggle with the weight cut and had a tendency to gas in the later rounds, besides he's got nothing but rematches lined up at FW these days.


----------



## nazzac

Who wins Aldo vs Pettis in your opinion?


----------



## Blackbeard

nazzac said:


> Who wins Aldo vs Pettis in your opinion?


That's a tough one, I'd lean slightly towards Pettis.


----------



## B-Dawg

McGregor vs. Miller on the MMA Hour atm :banderas
*
Edit:* McGregor: "I have no problem with Cole Miller. I have no problem with Cole Miller. In fact, I like Cole Miller. I love him like my bitch." :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

Definitely going to Dublin July 19th.

There are two types of people in this world. Those people who acknowledge McGregor as the greatest fighter there has ever been and you have those people who are jealous of his beard.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Junior dos Santos injured :floyd1



> UFC ‏@ufc 1 min
> Breaking News: @junior_cigano is out of the May 31st #TUFBrazil Finale due to injury. Story: http://at.ufc.com/s506 pic.twitter.com/4f47bjIqCi


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Rush said:


> Aldo isn't losing at 145. He's an absolute weapon.


:mcgregoat



LONGO DA GOD said:


> McGregor vs. Miller on the MMA Hour atm :banderas
> *
> Edit:* McGregor: "I have no problem with Cole Miller. I have no problem with Cole Miller. In fact, I like Cole Miller. I love him like my bitch." :lmao


:mcgregoat



Irish Jet said:


> Definitely going to Dublin July 19th.
> 
> There are two types of people in this world. Those people who acknowledge McGregor as the greatest fighter there has ever been and you have those people who are jealous of his beard.


:mcgregoat


----------



## B-Dawg

That geek is already talking shit to Aldo and Mendes. I often times like when guys talk a big game, but Jesus Christ, he's fought nobody. I'd love to see Miller submit him.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

geeks pinning their hopes on Cole Miller :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

I gotta give it to the kid at least Connor's getting noticed. Didn't Dana buy him a Ferrari or taking him out in one?


----------



## Irish Jet

LONGO DA GOD said:


> That geek is already talking shit to Aldo and Mendes. I often times like when guys talk a big game, but Jesus Christ, he's fought nobody. I'd love to see Miller submit him.


----------



## B-Dawg

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> geeks pinning their hopes on Cole Miller :banderas


I'm not pinning my hopes on Cole Miller, but when it's McGregor vs. the field (which includes one of the three best fighters on the planet), I'll take the field. 

He's not even eloquent with his shit-talking, man. Listening to Chael speak is beautiful. Conor needs to take notes.


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Junior dos Santos injured :floyd1


Damn, that would of been a good test for Stipe Miocic.


----------



## Ray

Going to burst if McGregor loses in Ireland to Cole Miller :duck




Quite unfortunate that there's someone like Aldo at 145. Otherwise, my boy Chad Mendes would def be the champion right now. 










MONEY

Mendes smilie plz btw.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Fabio Maldonado is moving up to HW to fight Miocic.


----------



## Ray

lelFabio.

Dude has balls, that's for sure. If the fight against Glover wasn't enough to show that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Borh have pretty good boxing so its pretty interesting to see how this ones gonna go


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Socko

Stipe's got decent cardio & grappling so I imagine it will look like 3 rounds of the 1st round of Villante/Maldonado. Fabio's a beast, surely he will NEVER be cut.


----------



## Blackbeard

Struve will be back at 175 to face Meathead.

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/05/after-heart-problems-stefan-struve-returns-meets-matt-mitrione-at-ufc-175


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Good to see Struve back. Hopefully he'll beat Mitrione.


Anthony Johnson vs. Minotauro Nogueira announced for UFC Fight Night: San Jose.

Terrible fight for Big Nog IMO, unless he can take AJ down (which I doubt he will) and end it there, but if AJ can keep it standing, it's probably gonna be lights out for Nogueira again.


----------



## Mr. Socko

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Good to see Struve back. Hopefully he'll beat Mitrione.
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson vs. Minotauro Nogueira announced for UFC Fight Night: San Jose.
> 
> Terrible fight for Big Nog IMO, unless he can take AJ down (which I doubt he will) and end it there, but if AJ can keep it standing, it's probably gonna be lights out for Nogueira again.


It's Lil' Nog he's facing. I think Lil' Nog can outbox him but I've a feeling Rumble going to batter him against the cage all fight.

Hopefully Rashad has learned from their fight and has a better gameplan for Rumble to use.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> It's Lil' Nog he's facing. I think Lil' Nog can outbox him but I've a feeling Rumble going to batter him against the cage all fight.
> 
> Hopefully Rashad has learned from their fight and has a better gameplan for Rumble to use.


Oops, my bad.


----------



## Blackbeard

No way that fight happens, Lil Nog has horrendous luck with injures and isn't getting any younger.


----------



## Ray

Lil' Nog will get killed. That is if he even makes it to the fight in the first place. He's pulled out of his last 3 scheduled fights.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

16 year old :mcgregoat with Liddell. 














You hear about Chris Lytle being in negotiations to fight Roy Jones Jr.?


oh and forgot to mention that Josh Thomson will face Michael Johnson at Fight Night: San Jose.


----------



## Ray

Conor is such a mark


----------



## JoeMcKim

> oh and forgot to mention that Josh Thomson will face Michael Johnson at Fight Night: San Jose.


That's a UFC on Fox card not a Fight Night.


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 16 year old :mcgregoat with Liddell.


:lmao Chuck looks coked out of his mind.


----------



## Blackbeard

Yikes looks like Alvarez is out of the Bellator PPV next week.
http://mmajunkie.com/2014/05/champ-eddie-alvarez-reportedly-out-of-next-weeks-bellator-120-ppv-headliner


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

House Blackbeard said:


> Yikes looks like Alvarez is out of the Bellator PPV next week.
> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/05/champ-eddie-alvarez-reportedly-out-of-next-weeks-bellator-120-ppv-headliner


I legit feel bad for Bellator. They try to put a PPV on and one of the headliners gets injured. Twice this has happened now. First time it was a blessing. Second time you feel like the MMA gods are telling them not to go into PPV. That being said I bet there's some conspiracy theories about this haha. "I saw Dana White giving a suitcase to Eddie Alvarez's manager the other day. My reliable sources tell me it was full of money, a contract offer and a report from Bigfoot's doctor which diagnoses him with a concussion...along with a prescription for TRT"


----------



## TCE

House Blackbeard said:


> Yikes looks like Alvarez is out of the Bellator PPV next week.
> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/05/champ-eddie-alvarez-reportedly-out-of-next-weeks-bellator-120-ppv-headliner


That's a huge blow, my excitement rating for that card went from 8 to 3. Going to hurt them losing that fight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

On another note UFC has started off with a couple of nice KOs


----------



## Ray

Wineland just got KO'd cold. He always kept his hands low while fighting. It was going to catch up to him sooner or later.


----------



## Ray

Matt Brown putting on an absolutely incredibly performance. What a fight.

FOTY so far for me. 

Very good card overall.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Yeah Brown/Silva was awesome. Rest of the card was mainly KOs and upsets so damn entertaining. Not sure why Silva didn't just spam body kicks though. The way his corner were talking to him you'd have to say he just wasn't there at all once Brown got him a couple of times.


----------



## Ray

I wondered about that too. Silva hurt him twice going to the body, and never really followed upon it afterwards. Probably because Matt didn't give him any space to work.











RIP my picks 2013-2014 :banderas

Upset city tonight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Silva got stretchered out...


----------



## Trifektah

God damn what a fight. Matt Brown is a savage and Silva is one tough bastard. I hope he is ok.

Brown fought a good fight, I was pleasantly surprised he survived the submission attempts and he adjusted well to the body shots. He kept Silva close and if he had distance he made sure to always attack first.


----------



## Blackbeard

Remember when Silva was the next big thing at Welterweight :sad:

Surely Brown will be Hendrick's next defense? that's seven wins in a row for him.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Matt Brown is the MAN!


----------



## JoeMcKim

If Lawler beats Ellenberger how awesome would a Robbie Lawler vs. Matt Brown fight be? I wouldn't mind that being the main event of a FOX card.


----------



## Blackbeard

CactusDudeFoley said:


> If Lawler beats Ellenberger how awesome would a Robbie Lawler vs. Matt Brown fight be? I wouldn't mind that being the main event of a FOX card.


That would be sick. I am still holding out hopes for a Lawler vs. Diaz rematch :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

Jesus Christ, I didn't even realize Lentz was on that card. Why are they having him and Wineland fight on the prelims of an FS1 show?

RIP brother Wineland. Knew it was going to come sooner or later, but wasn't expecting it to be against Johnny fuckin Eduardo. Was happy to see Palelei get the W over Potts. Same for Costas over Larkin. Both Larkin and Costas' striking was on point, but I was glad to see Costas rebound and get the KO. Brown/Silva has already been talked to death, but yeah, it was great. Amazing 1st round. I thought Matt was done for a second, but he certainly rebounded in a big way. The rest of the fight was just him essentially punching mitts. Still though, very entertaining. I don't think he's quite there in regards to a title shot yet, though. That division is too stacked currently.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

House Blackbeard said:


> That would be sick. I am still holding out hopes for a Lawler vs. Diaz rematch :mark:


I'm thinking Lawler/Diaz II and Brown/Lombard :homer


----------



## Blackbeard

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'm thinking Lawler/Diaz II and Brown/Lombard :homer


----------



## RKing85

still so torn.

Should I get the Bellator PPV tonight or the ROH iPPV?


----------



## Vic Capri

Jackson Vs. Mo tonight. Let's go, Rampage! :agree:

- Vic


----------



## RKing85

Holy Shit. 

Tito Ortiz just won by submission inside two minutes.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Tito :mark: Fight played out the way they hyped it tbh. Tito was just too big. Schlemenko looked miniscule next to him. Not great credibility for the Middleweight Division but if Rampage beats King Mo and doesn't want Newton Bellator can still do their Rampage/Tito fight but with some legit credibility.


----------



## Ray

Bellator hyped that fight up tremendously for Shlemenko. It was pretty much booked for Shlemenko to win against an established veteran in order to give him some star power.

I'm pretty sure they didn't book it with the intention of having Tito win.


----------



## B-Dawg

Brooks/Chandler was fantastic. Awesome seeing Brooks come in on a week's notice and take the W. Him :mark:ing out and his father being proud of him was great. Certainly threw a wrench in their plans, but shit, I'm looking forward to Brooks/Alvarez.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Chandler gassed himself in that first round when he tried to finish it early. I still can't believe they gave the fight to Brooks when the fight ended with Chandler in control. Chandler no doubt won that last round in my mind.


----------



## Mister Sinister

King Mo is going to gas himself with this early wrestling display just like Chandler did.

edit- I didn't know this was a three round fight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ray said:


> Bellator hyped that fight up tremendously for Shlemenko. It was pretty much booked for Shlemenko to win against an established veteran in order to give him some star power.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they didn't book it with the intention of having Tito win.


True but they gave themselves the wiggle room, so I'd say it was very smart of them. Build it for Schlemenko to beat the bigger guy but make it obvious that the size difference would be the battle so that if Ortiz did win there was a reason for it.


----------



## RKing85

Tito Ortiz is still a name to casual fans. Obviously not good that he won, but not the end of the world either.

I wouldn't say it was the best PPV ever by any means, but it may be the one I was most satisified with my purchase. What a memorable event.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

RKing85 said:


> Tito Ortiz is still a name to casual fans. Obviously not good that he won, but not the end of the world either.
> 
> I wouldn't say it was the best PPV ever by any means, but it may be the one I was most satisified with my purchase. What a memorable event.


I'd say it wasn't too bad. Now they at least have an excuse to do Tito/Rampage and while they lost Alvarez/Chandler 3 (big blow) they now have Will Brooks as a legit top Lightweight. Silver linings and all that I guess. I'm just happy that Bellator went for a PPV. Hope it works out for them.


----------



## Blackbeard

Chandler vs. Alvarez 3 will probably still happen, it is Bellator after all.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

House Blackbeard said:


> Chandler vs. Alvarez 3 will probably still happen, it is Bellator after all.


Yeah I think so too. Honestly its the smart thing to do. Win or lose Alvarez is leaving, might as well protect Brooks from Alvarez. Plus if Chandler wins, then you can have a big rematch/unification match with Brooks. In the meantime, Brooks could defend the interim title against the winner of Freire/Held.


----------



## Cashmere

King Mo absolutely blows. That's the last time I'll watch him fight.


----------



## Ray

Tito winning ended up being better for Bellator anyway. He's still more sellable then Shlemenko would've been had he won.


----------



## nazzac

What do you guys think of Bisping vs A.Silva in Silva's return fight?

I think it's a sensible match-up and would make a good event in the UK


----------



## Mister Sinister

If the King Mo/Rampage fight were judged by a computer, I think Mo would win, but the judges have to take into account that Jackson controlled the center of the octagon and cut Mo's eye (which then swelled up).

The fight should have been 5 rounds. I want a definitive finish.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

nazzac said:


> What do you guys think of Bisping vs A.Silva in Silva's return fight?
> 
> I think it's a sensible match-up and would make a good event in the UK


Boring tbh. Personally, I'd rather see Anderson Silva vs Cung Le or Anderson Silva vs Nick Diaz.


----------



## McQueen

nazzac said:


> What do you guys think of Bisping vs A.Silva in Silva's return fight?
> 
> I think it's a sensible match-up and would make a good event in the UK


I hope it is in the U.K. and Bisping gets murdered.


----------



## Trifektah

Anderson vs Cung Le needs to happen.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Bellator should make a play for Khalidov now as he can build back Shlemenko's reputation or provide them witha new beast at MW


----------



## Blackbeard

nazzac said:


> What do you guys think of Bisping vs A.Silva in Silva's return fight?
> 
> I think it's a sensible match-up and would make a good event in the UK


I could see it happening. It's a good way to trick everyone into thinking Silva's still got it, Bisping doesn't really pose much threat even to a diminished Silva and his trash talk will get people interested in the fight.

Personally I want Silva to retire, watching him knocked out silly once was enough for me to handle.


----------



## nazzac

I think it's interesting. Anderson is best as a counter striker but Bisping is a stick and move guy. 

I expect Anderson to win but I don't think it would be a demolition


----------



## Blackbeard

I could see it being similar to the Franklin fights, Silva will wreck Bisping inside the clinch.


----------



## Ray

Anderson would completely wreck Bisping. 

Bisping has said that he has wanted to fight Anderson many a times. I think its a perfect fight to make at this point. Both are coming off loses and its a relatively easy fight for Anderson to return to. Makes sense on all fronts.


----------



## Ray

:banderas


----------



## B-Dawg

Anyone been watching these UFC Embedded videos? They're like the Vlogs, but they're in real time hyping up the current event. This series is following Dana/DC/Cormier. The videos are fantastic, would recommend watching them.

DC is too likable. He's like a THICK Faber.


----------



## Ray

Hendo sending DC 2 huge bags of Popeye's to "help him cut weight" was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Klee

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Anyone been watching these UFC Embedded videos? They're like the Vlogs, but they're in real time hyping up the current event. This series is following Dana/DC/Cormier. The videos are fantastic, would recommend watching them.
> 
> DC is too likable. He's like a THICK Faber.


Sweet recommendation man. Gonna crack on now.


----------



## Ray

Really excited for 173. Stoked for the top 3 fights + Varner/Krause. People are underrating this card tbh.


----------



## Blackbeard

Ray said:


> Hendo sending DC 2 huge bags of Popeye's to "help him cut weight" was hilarious :lmao


:maury


----------



## RKing85

173 and 174 are going to set the new base line low PPV number however. Good cards, but nobody is going to buy them.


----------



## Blackbeard

Can't wait for Lawler vs. Ellenberger.


----------



## Ray

It won't be that bad. It honestly can't be worse then UFC 147 or the Aldo/KZ PPV.

I can see 173 doing between 200-240k. 174 will probably do between 170-200k.


----------



## EyeZac

I'd love for Hendo to beat DC but it's probably not going to happen. I'm a big fan of DC however Hendo has my support forever no matter who he is fighting. I'm putting all my faith in one H-Bomb connecting early before Hendo gets pushed up against the cage and punched in the face for three rounds.


----------



## Cashmere

Freakin love Holdsworth. 6-0! #MovingUpTheLadder #TeamTate


----------



## Ray

CORMIER :banderas

LHW Champ 2015


----------



## Obese Turtle

Wow. Freaking awesome! Biggest shocker since Weidman.


----------



## Irish Jet

What a fucking incredible display from Dillashaw. That's about as a dominant victory as you'll see. Dominance for 4 rounds and a fantastic KO to round it off.


----------



## Ray

My fucking god


TJ :bron3


I love you


One of the best nights I've ever had being an MMA fan. That was beautiful. I have absolutely no words.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Lawler had POTN, then Cormier stole it, then TJ stole it with POTY.


----------



## Ray

TJ should be given a Performance of the fucking Century certificate. My god. I can't believe it. What a feel good moment.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Lawler had POTN, then Cormier stole it, then TJ stole it with POTY.


TJ may have had the greatest performance of all fucking time! So unbelievable. UFC 173 will go down in history as a memorable PPV because of Robbie Lawler, because of Daniel Cormier and ESPECIALLY the new Bantamweight Champion TJ Dillashaw. Dude needs a nickname now. 'Zeus' comes into mind


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

TJ Dillashaw is my hero.


----------



## B-Dawg

God damn, that was beautiful. TJ's movement was some of the best I've ever seen. Don't really know what else to say. Robbie dominated, DC dominated, and Dillashaw dominated. Fucking perfect.


----------



## Ray

LONGO DA GOD said:


> God damn, that was beautiful. TJ's movement was some of the best I've ever seen. Don't really know what else to say. Robbie dominated, DC dominated, and Dillashaw dominated. Fucking perfect.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Wonder who'll get the POTN bonuses? Dillashaw is obvious and I'd find it hard to deny DC one but poor Robbie Lawler may well miss out despite putting in a hell of a performance himself. Great to see so many amazing performances.


----------



## Ray

FOTN- Barao/TJ
POTN- Cormier and Robbie

imo.


----------



## Ray

Cormier out-struck Henderson 131 to 12 :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ray said:


> FOTN- Barao/TJ
> POTN- Cormier and Robbie
> 
> imo.


It'd be fair I guess but I just couldn't give out a Performance of the Night bonus and not give one to TJ Dillashaw who had one of the greatest performances of all time, never mind 'of the night'. Do you know who got the bonuses btw?


----------



## Ray

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> It'd be fair I guess but I just couldn't give out a Performance of the Night bonus and not give one to TJ Dillashaw who had one of the greatest performances of all time, never mind 'of the night'. Do you know who got the bonuses btw?


FOTN- Barao/TJ
POTN- TJ and Mitch Clarke


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ray said:


> FOTN- Barao/TJ
> POTN- TJ and Mitch Clarke


Think DC and Lawler will feel hard done by but to be fair to Mitch Clarke his transition into a D'Arce Choke was beautiful. Cool to see that got recognised.


----------



## Killmonger

Props to TJ.

I was kinda hoping he'd win after being completely written off by damn near everyone.


----------



## Rush

TJ MOTHERFUCKING DILLASHAW. Honestly stunned. Been talking him up for awhile but i never thought he'd be able to come out and beat Barao. Barao has been dominant at the top but TJ came in with the perfect gameplan and he executed it to perfection.


----------



## B-Dawg

Spoiler: Gayest picture ever?


----------



## Ray

Alpha as fuck m8


----------



## Myers

Notes from tonight.

Varner is a tough motherfucker. Continuing to fight with a broken ankle, that's some heart right there.

Cormier just raped hendo, it shouldn't have happened in the first place. 

Robbie Lawler continues to impress me. He's a rare breed that continues to get better with age, I have never seen him this tight in striking and footwork. His power may have subsided, but everything else seems to be much better even in the twilight of his prime.

What could you say about T.J.? I thought he was good, but I could never have dreamed about him having such an amazing performance. It real feels like a Rocky story, he wasn't even considered the top three fighters in his camp, no one was giving him a sliver of chance, 8-1 underdog, then goes out there and dominates.

It was a great card all around, my only complaint was that Cormier should have had a better opponent imo.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Beautiful D'Arce by Mitch Clarke. :banderas Iaquinta after the fight :lol

Good KO by Ferguson. Kikuno had no defense at all, no headmovement, hands down... basically asking to get KO'd.
Very odd style of fighting for sure. 


Huge respect for Jamie Varner. The man fought 4 minutes with a BROKEN FREAKIN' ANKLE. What a warrior. 


Good win for Ruthless Robbie, though it's a shame that Jake seemed to hurt his arm. I'm sure that if I could go back in time to 2009 and tell people that he will be one of the top welterweight mixed martial artists in the world in 2014, I'd get laughed at. HARD, because honestly, I think no one saw this coming, probably not even Robbie himself. Amazing to see, really. 


Got spoiled on the main event by the chatbox, so didn't feel like watching the fight, at least not yet. 

Barao :vettel

Still, props to TJ for the win. Hope Urijah gives him his p'sghetti now.



> Dana White ‏@danawhite 31 min
> How about this?? (Yes I'm still up and out) if u bet Dillashaw by KO it was +2250!!!!! Crazy ass night!


----------



## Mr. Socko

Dillashaw/Faber/Holdsworth all vying for the crown :9

Dillashaw/Assuncao 2 for UFC on FOX 12 would be awesome. be great exposure for the BW division and TJ will draw the Cali crowd.


----------



## EyeZac

I didn't believe. Should have believed. I do in fact now believe.

TJ Dillashaw was amazing. Still sad about Hendo though.


----------



## Blackbeard

That was an awesome and shocking card. Never in a million years did I think we'd see Barao dominated like that, T.J was amazing.


----------



## RKing85

10 biggest MMA upsets ever if you go by betting odds:

1.(+1350) Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou upsets Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
2.(+975) Emanuel Newton upsets Muhammed “King Mo” Lawal
3.(+925) Larue Burley upsets Bubba Jenkins
4.(+800) Will Brooks upsets Michael Chandler
5.(+765) T.J. Dillashaw upsets Renan Barao
6.(+750) Joey Beltran upsets Rolles Gracie
7.(+735) Johnny Eduardo upsets Eddie Wineland
8.(+725) Frankie Edgar upsets B.J. Penn
9.(+700) Matt Serra upsets Georges St-Pierre
9.(+700) Chad Griggs upsets Bobby Lashley
9.(+700) Sergey Golyaev upsets Takanori Gomi

2 of the top 5 have happened within the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Duke Silver

Dillashaw was outstanding, unbelievable even. I'm still blown away by his performance. The speed, angles, technique, and footwork he implemented to nullify Barao over 5 rounds was one of the most impressive and unexpected sights I've ever seen. My jaw hit the floor as TJ dropped Barao in the first, and I didn't get a chance to pick it up until the fight was over. 

I've enjoyed TJ's fights in the past but he made a fan out of me last night. I can't remember the last time a fighter did more to prove himself in a single night. Going from a good prospect to an elite fighter capable of dismantling one of the assumed P4P greats in 25 minutes. Situations and surprises like this are why I love MMA.

Very curious to see the continued evolution of Dillashaw and the development of the Ludwig situation going forward. I'd heard that they were very close in camp and that was obvious to see after the win last night. I wonder how Ludwig's move away from AM will affect Dillashaw. I'm sure he's said that he'll still train with Ludwig, but I would think it'll be on a much less consistent basis.

Cormier and Lawler dominating was tremendous as well.


----------



## RKing85

There's a few Alpha Male guys who are really in love with Ludwig. Be interesting to see if any of the guys leave with Ludwig.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Brown/Lawler confirmed for San Jose :mark: 

These are some of the matches confirmed for the main card so far:

Matt Brown vs. Robbie Lawler
Anthony Johnson vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
Michael Johnson vs. Josh Thomson
Daron Cruickshank vs. Jorge Masvidal
Dennis Bermudez vs. Clay Guida

That's ridiculously stacked. One of them will likely head up the prelims too!!


----------



## Ray

That's a solid card. Looking forward to it.

Another quick turn around for Robbie. He might actually get another title shot just this year.


----------



## Blackbeard

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Brown/Lawler confirmed for San Jose :mark:
> 
> These are some of the matches confirmed for the main card so far:
> 
> Matt Brown vs. Robbie Lawler
> Anthony Johnson vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
> Michael Johnson vs. Josh Thomson
> Daron Cruickshank vs. Jorge Masvidal
> Dennis Bermudez vs. Clay Guida
> 
> That's ridiculously stacked. One of them will likely head up the prelims too!!


Fuck me that was quick. Robbie sure isn't beating around the bush these days.


----------



## B-Dawg

Dana said the winner of that fight gets the next title shot, too. He really needs to stop saying that. :ti


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Dana said the winner of that fight gets the next title shot, too. He really needs to stop saying that. :ti


Dude clearly has tons of faith in Woodley and McDonald  I have no problem with Brown/Lawler winner getting the title shot though tbh. If Lawler wins he gets 2 wins against top 10 guys in a short space of time but if Brown wins he just beat the consensus 2nd best Welterweight in the world. So it's a bit of a win-win for UFC really.


----------



## Ray

Wanderlei out, Vitor Belfort in.












Damn. Wanderlei is :duck'ing Chael hard breh.


----------



## vanboxmeer

He's a coward not because he's afraid of being physically hurt by Chael because he's fought a lot more dangerous people, but of the "consequences" of facing his status in Brazil knowing that he wasn't going to defeat Chael and very likely be embarassed. Obviously he isn't very intelligent, and this will actually hurt his status more even when he's clearly going to play "I didn't know there was a test, I promise!" card while Chael has new material to cut promos with.


----------



## EyeZac

Wanderlei continues to look like the bad guy in this situation. His actions on TUF, the nWo style videos, showing up with his camera crew and trying to start a fight with Chael and now ducking the fight have all made Wanderlei look so stupid. Hopefully Vitor is keen to use the same strategy on Chael as he did for Jones and just stay on his back the entire fight. I liked our chances in the Wanderlei fight better since it was going to be 15 minutes of Chael controlling Wanderlei on the ground and nothing much else.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/5/28/5759552/chael-sonnen-wanderlei-silva-literally-ran-away-from-drug-test

Chael adding fuel to the fire :lmao Sonnen/Belfort oddly enough is more relevant than Sonnen/Wanderlei. All of this is hilarious though.


----------



## B-Dawg

So, as a provision of Chael accepting the fight with Vitor, if he wins, he gets the next title shot @ 185 (though the fight is @ 205). Interesting...


----------



## Mr. Socko

Sonnen/Belfort is an awesome fight and one I've been waiting for for a while. Is it at MW or LHW does anyone know?


----------



## EyeZac

LONGO DA GOD said:


> So, as a provision of Chael accepting the fight with Vitor, if he wins, he gets the next title shot @ 185 (though the fight is @ 205). Interesting...


:cheer 

One more chance! I think Machida vs. Sonnen would be fun. Chael would sell that rather well.


----------



## Ray

Chael vs. Weidman would be a complete washout. 

He has a good chance to beat Vitor and Machida though. Although fighting at 205 concerns me. His styles plays better to Middleweight.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Chael P. Sonnen said:


> "I don't fight at 185 & I don't fight at 205, I fight at gangster weight."


THE AMERICAN GANGSTER :mark:


----------



## Londrick

Chael vs Vitor is supposedly happening at 185 now.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

so, Paul Daley apparently wants to return to UFC. :ti According to Lorenzo, the decision is upto Dana.


----------



## pryme tyme

MoxleyMoxx said:


> so, Paul Daley apparently wants to return to UFC. :ti According to Lorenzo, the decision is upto Dana.


I think it would be cool to see Semtex back in the octogon. Dana is stubborn though, he said Daley will never fight in the UFC again and he'll probably be firm on that stance.. Especially considering it was because of an intentional cheap shot after the bell. Who knows though, a lot of time has passed since the incident and Daley has won 5 of his last 6 fights. Plus he's an exciting striker, definitely a fan friendly type of fighter. I hope he get's a second chance personally.


----------



## Irish Jet

Ray said:


> Chael vs. Weidman would be a complete washout.


Indeed. A waste of time.

It would be one more for the win column, one more for the record books and one more, for the BAD GUY.

:mark:


----------



## EyeZac

Londrick said:


> Chael vs Vitor is supposedly happening at 185 now.


This improves Chael's chances of winning even more. It's looking good right now for that fourth title shot. Weidman vs. Sonnen would be rather difficult for Chael to win but Machida vs. Sonnen :banderas I like his chances.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Vitor is likely to knock Chael unconscious so don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## EyeZac

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Vitor is likely to knock Chael unconscious so don't get your hopes up too high.


If Chael can't get the fight to the ground then you're probably right. I trust in that power double though. Going to be very exciting either way.


----------



## glenwo2

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/5/30/5...-video-replay-from-tuf-brazil-3-weigh-ins-mma

Toward the end....Didn't know he sought advice from Paul Heyman. :heyman3


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

forgot Moose was fighting tonight, gonna miss most of the card, and then looks like the ME is clashing with Froch v Groves, hmmm decisions :hmm: will probably end up flicking between the two


----------



## Blackbeard

So tonight we have two separate UFC cards and Froch vs. Groves II :mark: fuck me


----------



## Ray

Mousasi just wrecked Munoz. I was expecting him to win, but not in the manner he did. He looked outstanding. Highly encourage everyone to check it out.

Also, 3rd straight main event where Munoz landed no significant strikes :lel


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Niinimäki... :floyd1


goddamn jobber finns. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

Stipe TKO'd Fabio in like 30 seconds. This was to be expected, but God damn. Stipe stunned him on his first combo, sized him up for a little bit, knocked him down, then finished the job. Oh lawd...

I don't even know if Stipe got touched. He could fight next week, ffs.


----------



## Ray

Stipe could've fought 5 minutes after the Maldanado fight. I don't think Fabio even landed a strike on him.


----------



## B-Dawg

Stipe really needs to go along w/ the nickname 'STONE COLD' STIPE MIOCIC. 

He sounds a lot like Austin.


----------



## Ray

:banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

It's finally happening! Roy Nelson vs. Mark Hunt set for UFC Fight Night Sept 21st in Japan :mark: :mark:

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11012207/roy-nelson-mark-hunt-headline-ufc-fight-night-event-japan


----------



## JoeMcKim

UFC announced that they're holding an event in Ledyard, Connecticut on September, coincidentally the same night that Bellator is starting it's next season off in Uncasville, Connecticut which is only 10 miles away.


----------



## Blackbeard

Dana is claiming Bones wants to face Cormier next and not Gus. Take it with a grain of salt though as we all know White is a perpetual liar.

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/06/dana-white-jon-jones-wants-daniel-cormier-instead-of-alexander-gustafsson


----------



## pryme tyme

House Blackbeard said:


> It's finally happening! Roy Nelson vs. Mark Hunt set for UFC Fight Night Sept 21st in Japan :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11012207/roy-nelson-mark-hunt-headline-ufc-fight-night-event-japan


Fuck yeah I'm just excited for another UFC event being held in the Saitama Super Arena. That's a mark out moment for any PRIDE fans like myself who get nostalgic seeing mainstream MMA back in that venue. For those who don't know the UFC couldn't go back to Japan for years after they bought out PRIDE because they would have to pay the Yakuza to do a show in their territory and Dana/Lorzenzo refused to do business with them. When they bought PRIDE they actually wanted to operate it as it's own separate entity under the UFC/Zuffa umbrella but it fell through because of the difficulties of doing business with the Yakuza at the time. It's just been in the last couple years that the UFC has been able to go back to Japan and do shows over there.

I'm really happy that business relations have gotten better as of late because Japan has the best MMA fans in the world (Brazil is close!) and there is a great history for MMA in that building. It's so refreshing to have a Japanese crowd in MMA because they respect the fighters and don't boo every second that the fighters aren't swinging for the fences like we get in the US. They actually appreciate the more technical aspects of the sport and appreciate the human games of chess that go on when the fight goes to the ground, I've always loved that about PRIDE/Japansese MMA crowds.


----------



## B-Dawg

Cole Miller is out of the Conor McGregor fight. :jose


----------



## pryme tyme

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Cole Miller is out of the Conor McGregor fight. :jose


Luckily got replaced by Diego Brandao though which I find to be an even more exciting fight, him and McGregor are going to go to war.


----------



## B-Dawg

More exciting, yes, but I love the bad blood between McGregor and Miller.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

I think Brandao is an easier fight tbh, fully expect him to walk through both of them but at least Miller had the chance to make it ugly, I see Diego coming out swinging and getting caught like Brimage.

getting my ticket for it tomorrow :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones with another hilarious heel response to his haters.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBPU19kEQyI



> It's my career, not yours


:banderas


----------



## corkymccorkell

Jones v The Mauler 2.. Its On.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/6/5...-gustafsson-ii-ufc-178-toronto-september-27th


----------



## RKing85

Cormier's knee is fucked. If he got the next shot, he was just going to rehab it. But now he can get surgery.

That's why Jones was asking for Cormier I think.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/6/6/5786394/vitor-belfort-admits-he-failed-random-feburary-7-drug-test-with

So..this kind of has to be one of the least surprising pieces of MMA-related news in a while right? Dude was showing up to fights looking like The Incredible Hulk :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/6/6/5786394/vitor-belfort-admits-he-failed-random-feburary-7-drug-test-with
> 
> So..this kind of has to be one of the least surprising pieces of MMA-related news in a while right? Dude was showing up to fights looking like The Incredible Hulk :lol


I still believe that it was Vitor's mullet that gave him mythical powers.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^Roy Nelson doesn't fail drug tests  (although I doubt UFC bother testing him haha)


----------



## Blackbeard

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^Roy Nelson doesn't fail drug tests  (although I doubt UFC bother testing him haha)


:lmao that explains Roy's superhuman chin!!


----------



## RKing85

Hoping Khabilov wins tonight, but think Henderson will.

And where can I bet my life savings on 'Diego Sanchez loses in the minds of everyone but at least two horseshit judges award him the decision'?

Diego is 3-5 in his last 8 fights.

He should probably be 1-7.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^You just know this is all leading to another debatable decision win for Henderson :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

Death by body shot!!


----------



## B-Dawg

PAT CUMMINS WITH THE W :mark:

Jorgensen fought pretty well. He got rocked several times, but he was able to take down Martinez and recover. He must've gotten like 8 taakedowns during the fight, Martinez couldn't stop 'em at all.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LOL Diego Clearly lost.


----------



## B-Dawg

One judge scoring it 30-27 for Pearson, and another scoring it 30-27 for Diego. :ti


----------



## Ray

Picked Diego knowing he'd win if it went to decision, even though he clearly lost :banderas


----------



## Ray

:jordan4


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

RKing85 said:


> And where can I bet my life savings on 'Diego Sanchez loses in the minds of everyone but at least two horseshit judges award him the decision'?


hope you somewhere to take that bet :lol


----------



## RKing85

Holy fuck was that ever a rip off.

Not the worst decision I have ever seen (Gholar/de Oliveira will forever have that title), but for sure one of the 5 worst in UFC history. 

And no, I didn't find anyone to take that specific bet. Unfortunetly.


----------



## pryme tyme

Pearson got screwed and Bendo is still a boring twat lol. Please no more main events with him, had to fight a guy far out of his tier to finally get a finish, not imprezzed. Bendo will never beat Pettis anyway might as well move up now and spare himself the wasted time.

I thought he was fighting Khabib Nurmagomedov for the last couple weeks, well that was a disappointment.


----------



## RKing85

last night's performance from Benson said to me that he will never be champion again. Just too many damn good fighters in that division. Hell, I think he should be 2-5 in his last 7 fights.


----------



## theHoftheP

Yup. Just too hard for Benson to win again, he had his moments.


----------



## Blackbeard

Sanchez must of sold his soul to El Diablo these decisions are becoming a joke.


----------



## Blackbeard

> "It was horrible," White told ESPN.com. "In the second round, Diego got dropped and one judge still gave him that round. Insanity, man. Pearson got robbed. Pearson won that fight clearly. He easily won that fight. We have to treat Pearson like he won and give him that next level fight.


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11060930/no-diego-sanchez-ross-pearson-rematch-horrible-decision-ufc-president-dana-white-says


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

so, uhh, Chael just failed a random drug test. 



> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 13 min
> RT @bokamotoESPN: BREAKING NEWS: Chael Sonnen fails random drug test in Nevada. Full details here. http://goo.gl/zNM2NW


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

Leonard Garcia taught Diego the "Moving Forward While Yelping and Making Faces A Lot" fighting technique, which is Super Effective at the lighter weights. Dude hasn't legitimately won a fight since Paulo Thiago back in like 20goddamn10.

Allah willing, Pettis will come back and #SaveUs with a thrilling win over Greasy Gil (the Bendo fights were far too one-sided to call for a threepeat)




MoxleyMoxx said:


> so, uhh, Chael just failed a random drug test.


lmao, Sonnen once again queering the deal and breaking the promise he made to his dying father.

Vitor/Jacare for #1C please :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck

Dirty fucking sport.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

How pissed off must Belfort be right now? :lmao Dude admitted failing a drug test and a week later his opponent to be fails one too making his admission pretty fucking irrelevant (bit ironic ).


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

Just legalize PEDs already, if guys these days are just gonna point-spar and cage hump their way to decisions, I want them to be juiced to the gills so I can admire their explosive vasculature :mark:


----------



## Ray

This whole UFC 175 fiasco is too much :lmao 

Just make it a 3-Way with Chael/Vitor/Wandy with everyone on PED's


----------



## Myers

Chael has always been a liar and a fucking joke.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Myers said:


> Chael has always been a liar and a fucking joke.


I actually believe he's telling the truth here. Problem is, if he needs to take estrogen blockers then doesn't that suggest that while on TRT he was likely abusing it? Glad TRT is banned, and I think NSAC are right to ban this stuff as well as the stuff Sonnen got popped for. Like Dana said Chael should have called them, withdrew from competition like Vitor did (although forcibly) and came down until he was clean. White blamed the NSAC too though which I don't really agree with. They set the rules, it's up to the fighters to adhere to them. As far as I'm concerned if you were abusing TRT and need to come down off of it, this is the payback; having to withdraw from competition until you're clean.


----------



## RKing85

and people wonder why the UFC is afraid to drug test fighters out of competition.

It's because they know what the results would be.

Not good.


----------



## SteffiCurdy

Lol!!! Funny one


----------



## Nov

sonnen. fuck.

175 was looking amazing. still good though. both title bouts look awesome obviously, but also extremely excited for caceres/faber.


----------



## Blackbeard

> Anastrozole is used to treat early stages of breast cancer. Clomiphene is used in cases of female infertility.


Da fuck.


----------



## JoeMcKim

House Blackbeard said:


> Da fuck.


Maybe Chael is trying to be like Arnold Schwarzenegger in the movie Junior.


----------



## TCE

Jason High was cut for shoving the ref as well.


----------



## Blackbeard

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Maybe Chael is trying to be like Arnold Schwarzenegger in the movie Junior.





> But I am all woman


----------



## Ray

Sonnen just retired from MMA. Announced it on UFC Tonight.


----------



## Myers

Good


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

kinda expected him to retire after the Wandy fight anyway, shame we never got to see that, or the Vitor fight for that matter, thats the 175 fight I was most looking forward to. What an utter fucking mess this has been, no one has come out looking good (although im sure Chael will settle back into his Fox spot easy enough), hopefully the last big fallout from the TRT ban. Cant wait to see Dana spin the shit out of this at the next press scrum.


----------



## RKing85

It's MMA.

I only believe somebody is fully retired when they die.


----------



## Stormbringer

This is heartbreaking. Really love Sonnen, truly my favorite fighter. Loved the way he mauled guys with the pressure and pace he pushed with the grappling and wrestling.

Most will see the TRT ban as a good thing but we're seeing a lot of bad things right out of the gate. If random testing becomes a thing I see the sport taking a major blow. I think this is only the beginning. Throw in the horrible judging decisions as of late, UFC, no all of MMA is gonna be in trouble.


----------



## KO Lariat

Mousasi vs belfort please


----------



## scrilla

Sonnen was annoying. glad that fake fighting wannabe geek is finally out of the sport.

Sonnen showed up one night of his career and couldn't seal the deal, plus he was on drugs then too. fuck that guy.


----------



## EyeZac

Not surprising after the failed drug test. Chael was by far my favourite fighter but it's probably time for him to retire. At least we got Weidman.


----------



## Rush

Sonnen :duck



































































































































































































































:duck


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Good riddance fail sonnen.


----------



## Liam Miller

DX-Superkick said:


> This is heartbreaking. Really love Sonnen, truly my favorite fighter. Loved the way he mauled guys with the pressure and pace he pushed with the grappling and wrestling.
> 
> Most will see the TRT ban as a good thing but we're seeing a lot of bad things right out of the gate. If random testing becomes a thing I see the sport taking a major blow. I think this is only the beginning. Throw in the horrible judging decisions as of late, UFC, no all of MMA is gonna be in trouble.



More fighters pissing hot is a good thing imo if it means getting the dirt out, very good for MMA in the long run more random drug tests the better.


----------



## Stormbringer

Liam Miller said:


> More fighters pissing hot is a good thing imo if it means getting the dirt out, very good for MMA in the long run more random drug tests the better.


But you run the risk or cards getting turned to shit, and no one wants a shit card.


----------



## RKing85

In this instance, because it's the July 4 weekend card and they stack it on purpose, this card survives with one less name fight.

But on some of those PPV with only one main fight, an instance like this would be killer. Like we saw with 151.


----------



## Liam Miller

DX-Superkick said:


> But you run the risk or cards getting turned to shit, and no one wants a shit card.


I'd rather "shit" cards over having a bunch of fighters getting away with peds because of a lack of testing and continuing to make the sport look bad.


----------



## TCE

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> kinda expected him to retire after the Wandy fight anyway, shame we never got to see that, or the Vitor fight for that matter, thats the 175 fight I was most looking forward to. What an utter fucking mess this has been, no one has come out looking good (although im sure Chael will settle back into his Fox spot easy enough), hopefully the last big fallout from the TRT ban. Cant wait to see Dana spin the shit out of this at the next press scrum.


Wouldn't let me rep ya but Huntooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeMcKim

UFC 175 will still be a strong card with Weidman/Machida, Rousey/Davis and Faber/Caceres so it's not like it's a devastating hit to the card. Hopefully Vitor will be able to get back into the cage by August since they don't have any big fights announced for UFC 177 yet.


----------



## TheJack

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/445066/Sanchez-tops-UFN-42-payroll-with-140000/

_Sanchez tops UFN 42 payroll with $140,000
_

:no:


----------



## RKing85

Only fight I am overly interested in is Rory/Woodley. I've gone back and forth on that one a million times today alone.


----------



## Liam Miller

RKing85 said:


> Only fight I am overly interested in is Rory/Woodley. I've gone back and forth on that one a million times today alone.


I just hope if i don't watch and check the results tomorrow or later that i see Arlovski has violently KO'd brendan.


----------



## Killmonger

Just read that Dana wants to give Barao an immediate rematch... :kobe

This dude got his ass steamrolled for 5 rounds by an 8-1 underdog. 

No fucking way he deserves an immediate rematch. I'd stick him in there with Cruz for a shot at the title.


----------



## Ray

Personally, I like Assuncao/TJ 2. No need to go to the rematch right away.

Also, picks for tonight:


----------



## Killmonger

Exactly.

The winner fights Cruz or Barao.


----------



## Ray

Arlovski/Schaub has to be the front runner to be the worst fight of the year thus far.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rubbish card, tbf it even looked watered down on paper but sometimes they still deliver.


----------



## Ray

Rory looked excellent. Picked Woodley b/c I thought that he would be fast enough to get the KO in rd.1, but I'm happy to lose out.


----------



## Killmonger

Honestly never thought I'd say a Rory MacDonald performance was the highlight of a pay per view.

Not that surprised since I never fell into the Woodley hype train. Beating a slow starter with bad takedown defense via injury isn't enough to put you among the elite imo.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

This PPV has a legitimate shot to have a lower buy rate than the bellator PPV(if it actually got 100,000+ buys). That was just a horrendous card, I don't care how much Dana wants to call last nights card a "great card". The card was terrible. 

DJ IMO is the worse champion in terms of business, dude is awful at hyping a fight. Dodson NEEDS to win the belt, he's an exciting fighter that can also hype a fight. No he won't be drawing 500,000 PPV buys, but holy shit would he be better than DJ.


----------



## Blackbeard

Schaub claiming robbery :Jordan


----------



## RKing85

I'm just stunned that Arlovski/Schaub went the distance.

And while last night's show could very well set the lowest UFC PPV number in recent memory, it still tops 100,000. UFC 161 with Evans/Henderson was around 150,000 if I recall correctly. I think last night's show will do less than that.


----------



## JoeMcKim

spinoffs... shows spun off of other shows
1. Frasier
2. Better Call Saul
3. iron chef america
4. NCIS
5. Angel
6. Joey
7. King of Queens
8. A Different World
9.the Cleveland show
Josh Gross @yay_yee · 9m
Heard big rumblings all day re: @BellatorMMA. I'm told @cokersf has joined the promotion. Multiple sources say announcement is imminent.

Josh Gross @yay_yee · 2m
Haven't been able to confirm what Coker hiring means for Bjorn Rebney, though a source said he's out. Led to believe we'll hear news Wed.


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't like Bjorn, and I think this would be a positive move for Bellator and Viacom (especially if they get Coker), but I can't help but feel a bit sad for Bjorn. Getting cut from something he built has to be tough, though that's pretty much inevitable when you sell the controlling stake in your company. 

I can see Viacom backing Coker strongly, something they never _really_ did w/ Rebney, and this working out well.


----------



## RKing85

I always enjoyed Bjorn interviews. Think I hate most about Coker is every second answer he gives is "We'll have more news on that in the coming weeks". Bjorn was pretty open when he was interviewed.

Hope this doesn't mean the end of the tournaments.


----------



## JoeMcKim

It does mean the end of the tournaments, at the very least scaling them back drastically.


----------



## Blackbeard

Can't wait to hear Dana troll Bjorn if this is true.


----------



## RKing85

sounds like the tournaments are done.

Fuck.

I've been in a sour mood ever since that news came out yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Ray

Chael Sonnen vs. Andre Galvao main events Metamoris 4.


wat


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

http://www.cagepotato.com/wild-rumor-of-the-day-pt-2-nick-diazs-father-is-the-unabomber/

:lmao


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## Myers

Holy shit, they look identical :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Glory 17 tonight :moyes1


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> http://www.cagepotato.com/wild-rumor-of-the-day-pt-2-nick-diazs-father-is-the-unabomber/
> 
> :lmao


 :maury


----------



## Cashmere

> Originally Posted by *MoxleyMoxx:*
> http://www.cagepotato.com/wild-rumor-of-the-day-pt-2-nick-diazs-father-is-the-unabomber/
> 
> :lmao


:lol


----------



## TCE

Glory was sickkk last night. Also, WSOF was quite good too.


----------



## TCE

Nick Diaz could be returning. 



> The 30-year-old Diaz told reporter Loretta Hunt that he hopes to be fighting again by the new year, and is trying to work out a new contract now. Diaz has not fought since his loss to Georges St-Pierre 16 months ago, in which Diaz unsuccessfully challenged for the UFC welterweight title.


http://fansided.com/2014/06/22/nick-diaz-says-hes-working-contract-will-fight-new-year/#!2f9kK


----------



## Ray

Holy shit. My boy Joseph Valtellini getting it done :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

TCE said:


> Nick Diaz could be returning.
> 
> 
> 
> http://fansided.com/2014/06/22/nick-diaz-says-hes-working-contract-will-fight-new-year/#!2f9kK


I only want Nick back if he's not going to be forced to face wrestlers.


----------



## TCE

House Blackbeard said:


> I only want Nick back if he's not going to be forced to face wrestlers.


Think Anderson/Diaz is likely.


----------



## Stormbringer

House Blackbeard said:


> I only want Nick back if he's not going to be forced to face wrestlers.


I just want him to fight guys who aren't scared of him. GSP just grapple fucked him, but Condit fucking back peddled the whole time. But then you had BJ Penn standing and rolling with him and it was good fight. And Diaz couldn't finish him so why would people be wary of his stand up?

Don't be scared, homie...don't be scared.


----------



## KO Lariat

Diaz would get mauled bye Anderson. Anderson's perfect opponent is Diaz. Slow boxer type with no strength


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> I just want him to fight guys who aren't scared of him. GSP just grapple fucked him, but Condit fucking back peddled the whole time. But then you had BJ Penn standing and rolling with him and it was good fight. And Diaz couldn't finish him so why would people be wary of his stand up?
> 
> Don't be scared, homie...don't be scared.


----------



## B-Dawg

Woodley is in vs. Stun Gun, with Lombard out due to injury.


----------



## Blackbeard

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Woodley is in vs. Stun Gun, with Lombard out due to injury.


Ugh, just when I thought Woodley was out of the title picture they pull him back in.

:jose


----------



## XxTalonxX

*Who gonna win out these choices*

Who's going to win their fights on the Main Card and Preliminary card (Fox Sports 1).

Edit, My poll didn't show or I missed it? Well I messed this topic up... :\

Edit here is an image of the match card :|


----------



## McQueen

Faber on a prelim?


----------



## B-Dawg

They like to end the Prelims with a bang, but I really don't think this was the event to do it. After losing Chael/Wandy/Vitor, they could really use him on the main card. People are intrigued enough by Uriah Hall to where he can 'headline' the prelims, imo. I don't know if Faber moves the needle when it comes to buy rates, but he's one of the bigger names in the UFC and certainly the most popular. I just don't think Brimage/Doane, Hall/Santos, and even Mitrione/Struve to an extent, are fights people want to pay for. Obviously there's two title fights, which might balance it out, but still.


----------



## TCE

LONGO DA GOD said:


> They like to end the Prelims with a bang, but I really don't think this was the event to do it. After losing Chael/Wandy/Vitor, they could really use him on the main card. People are intrigued enough by Uriah Hall to where he can 'headline' the prelims, imo. I don't know if Faber moves the needle when it comes to buy rates, but he's one of the bigger names in the UFC and certainly the most popular. I just don't think Brimage/Doane, Hall/Santos, and even Mitrione/Struve to an extent, are fights people want to pay for. Obviously there's two title fights, which might balance it out, but still.


Agreed. Really surprised Brimage made the main card to be honest. I do like him though so hopefully he can pull off a win here, he's dropped down hasn't he?

Who's watching all 22 fights this Sat?


----------



## B-Dawg

That New Zealand card is literally the worst in UFC history. I might watch the Palelei fight afterwards, but that's it.


----------



## corkymccorkell

Both cards don't look very good this weekend.. I'm looking forward to the Kelvin Gastelum fight more than anything to be honest.


----------



## KO Lariat

Cruz might be back in August. I'm very pumped about this. Huge fan. He is in my top 5 favorite fighters 

http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/f2...ready-ufc-177-aug-eyeing-vs-mizugaki-2769167/


----------



## DCR

They haven't put Cruz out to pasture yet?

It's a shame we won't get to see Renan Barao shut him down for the title.


----------



## KO Lariat

Barao would lose by decision to Cruz. Dillashaw said he mirrored Cruz for the Barao fight and no one does Cruz control better than Cruz himself. I would give Cruz the nod in a aldo super fight as well just by out working him and making him gas


----------



## Blackbeard

KO Lariat said:


> Cruz might be back in August. I'm very pumped about this. Huge fan. He is in my top 5 favorite fighters
> 
> http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/f2...ready-ufc-177-aug-eyeing-vs-mizugaki-2769167/


Three years of inactivity and multiple career threatening injuries, I worry that Cruz won't be the same. Hope I am wrong though, fan of his too.


----------



## KO Lariat

House Blackbeard said:


> Three years of inactivity and multiple career threatening injuries, I worry that Cruz won't be the same. Hope I am wrong though, fan of his too.


He is eyeing mizugaki for a return fight. Perfect return fight I think 


Also dana confirmed dillashaw v baroa 2 :floyd1:homer5:done


----------



## Blackbeard

No surprise there Dana has the hots for Barao. Before Dillshaw defeated him Dana was claiming Barao was the #1 P4P fighter in the world.


----------



## KO Lariat

We'll to be fair dana says that before every title fight. Said jones #1 when he was fighting glover. Said frankie was 1 when he fought Bendo first etc etc


----------



## Nov

anyone watching the auckland card? great night for the aussies so far, 3 out of 3, matthews and whittaker in particular are loaded with potential. hopefully palelei and te-huna can cap off a great night.

edit: well fuck, palalei looked gassed a couple of minutes into the first round, te-huna just never got to settle, couldn't work his way into the fight. right from the start he was in trouble, sucks but ah well. nate looked great.


----------



## Myers

I heard the main card was actually good, I'm about to watch it right now.


----------



## TCE

It was a good card. Marquardt looked great against Te Huna.


----------



## RKing85

Sad at myself that I couldn't find anything better to do on a Saturday night than watch this D level Fight Night card.


----------



## Ray

Marquardt was always better as a 185'er. Had no doubt he would beat Te Huna.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/6/28/5853710/chael-sonnen-fails-second-drug-test-tests-positive-for-hgh-and-epo

Yeah...so this is getting pretty ridiculous..


----------



## Myers

Chael will always be a liar and a cheat, there is no bigger joke in MMA.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Myers said:


> Chael will always be a liar and a cheat, there is no bigger joke in MMA.


He's basically a politician  I'd have to agree though. He managed to spin the estrogen inhibitor stuff well but there's no fucking chance of spinning HGH and EPO well. That's Lance Armstrong shit there :lmao And now the credibility of his last story is shot.


----------



## scrilla

are chael marks still defending that geek or did they go back to watching fake fighting?


----------



## TheJack

Got nothing to defend here if hes drugged up like a east german athlete.


This story also proves that TRT was a big advantage if guys like Chael and Vitor cant train/fight without.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

TheJack said:


> Got nothing to defend here if hes drugged up like a east german athlete.
> 
> 
> *This story also proves that TRT was a big advantage if guys like Chael and Vitor cant train/fight without.*


Agreed. The reason TRT was such a big advantage was because Vitor and now obviously Chael as well abused the shit out of it and cycled, so it essentially allowed them to use it like a PED. Vitor got caught with ridiculous testosterone levels while Chael just got caught with more traditional PEDs months after transitioning off TRT. 

Glad all this is coming out the woodwork though. I'm all for a cleaner sport and if it has to lose some high profile fighters because they were cheating then so be it.


----------



## Blackbeard

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/6/28/5853710/chael-sonnen-fails-second-drug-test-tests-positive-for-hgh-and-epo
> 
> Yeah...so this is getting pretty ridiculous..


Fucking hell. I wonder if this might cost Shale his Fox job.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

House Blackbeard said:


> Fucking hell. I wonder if this might cost Shale his Fox job.


Tbh I don't trust either Fox or UFC to throw the book at him. I reckon they'll just turn a blind eye and hope to ride out the storm.


----------



## KO Lariat

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Tbh I don't trust either Fox or UFC to throw the book at him. I reckon they'll just turn a blind eye and hope to ride out the storm.



Don't trust your judgment anymore man :


> Following a very public and recent drug testing failure, his second in just a few months, Chael Sonnen has been released by the UFC and his job as a FOX analyst.
> In a joint release the UFC and FOX stated the following:
> The UFC and FOX Sports organizations announced today the termination of their respective broadcasting services agreements with analyst Chael Sonnen. This decision comes in light of Sonnen failing a second test conducted by the Nevada Athletic Commission for banned substances in June. Sonnen was previously under temporary suspension by the Nevada Athletic Commission for failing an initial test conducted in May.



http://www.bjpenn.com/ufc-and-fox-release-chael-sonnen-following-second-drug-testing-failure/


----------



## SantinosCobra

I love MMA


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

KO Lariat said:


> Don't trust your judgment anymore man :


Ha! Well I don't mind being proven wrong over this tbh.


----------



## Blackbeard

Poor Shale, I wonder what he'll do now that he's got no spotlight to shine in.


----------



## KO Lariat

Chael seems like the type of business man to have money invested in multiple things. We will probably see Chael working for Bellator or wsof


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Predator's Predictions is back!


----------



## Blackbeard

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Predator's Predictions is back!


And so is the mustache! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TexasTornado

Jose Aldo injured.. OUT of the fight with Mendes. Sucks!!


----------



## McQueen

:lmao at that Frye video.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

TexasTornado said:


> Jose Aldo injured.. OUT of the fight with Mendes. Sucks!!


ah FUCK! was really looking forward to that, Im enjoying this nova uniao/TAM feud


----------



## Killmonger

I honestly didn't think they'd go through with it but it looks like Barao's getting another shot at 177. :maury

Sad to hear about Aldo's injury. Maybe they can book Swanson in his place for the title shot.


----------



## KO Lariat

Aldo would have lost bad to money. I hope they don't get cub to fight swanson cause I feel like money would shut cub down and I want to see Aldo v Cub


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TexasTornado said:


> Jose Aldo injured.. OUT of the fight with Mendes. Sucks!!







I was just looking at 176 the other day and thinking how good it looked on paper :jose


I like Barao but why is he getting an immediate rematch? It's not like the ending was controversial or anything. 


Teixeira vs Davis, Saffiedine vs. RoryMac and Romero vs Dollaway/Kennedy seem to be possible future matches as well.


----------



## RKing85

Barao/Dillashaw 2 has way more name value than Dillashaw/Assuncao. If it's going to be the main event, financially it makes more sense for the UFC to do it this way. If it was co-main under another title fight with a more name fight, I definitly feel they should have done Dillashaw/Assuncao.

And 'Red, White, and Fight week'!?!?!?!?! Holy fuck is that ever bad. Suddently UFC 50 "The War of '04" doesn't sound so bad afterall.


----------



## TCE

Can't fucking wait for the fights this weekend. WSOF has a great card just before the UFC card starts on Saturday I believe. Then another card on Sunday, and then my PS4 order will hopefully come to me on Monday.

Not to mention, my birthday tomorrow (26 FML!!) as well so going to be getting absolutely smashed tomorrow. Good weekend in store for me .


----------



## RKing85

Weidman got both his knees scoped recently. That worries me. You don't get your knees scoped for no reason. Gone back and forth on the main event a million times. I right now am leaning ever so slightly towards Weidman, but I might change my mind again before Saturday.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

RKing85 said:


> Weidman got both his knees scoped recently. That worries me. You don't get your knees scoped for no reason. Gone back and forth on the main event a million times. I right now am leaning ever so slightly towards Weidman, but I might change my mind again before Saturday.


That is a good point you bring up there, I wonder how fully recovered he is from those procedures and if it affects his ability to shoot for doubles and singles , plus defend take downs if Machida decided to wrestle with him. 

As for the fight itself I did a predictions video on my youtube channel , I think Machida's foot work and movement could be his key to winning, but if it is a close fight and in the judges eyes not percieved as being aggressive enough he will lose to Weidman. 

I also hope Uriah Hall shows up mentally this weekend to fight as he can be very flakey.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am fine with Barao getting a rematch, it's not like he was a brief champion who didn't defend his crown against solid contenders.


----------



## KO Lariat

I honestly can't stand Ronda in the slightest. She just makes my blood boil. I would love to see her get beat on Saturday. More so submitted would love to see her forcibly give up.


----------



## RKing85

I'm indifferent to Ronda. Don't love her, don't hate her.

And it's better to be hated than for people not to care.

Justin Gaethje the main event on the WSOF card in the afternoon tomorrow on NBC. He's a real stud. Fighting Nick Newell (the one armed guy)


----------



## KO Lariat

Newell is no pushover either.


----------



## Ray

Picking Weidman, but the main event fight is a total toss up imo. Would not at all be surprised if Machida gets the win tomorrow. He usually has a field day with wrestlers, but Chris isn't the average wrestler. He gauges distance very well, and has great timing on TD's.

Still think Ronda submits Alexis Davis in the first round, despite her being a BJJ black belt. She's far too strong for Alexis to handle.


----------



## KO Lariat

I got weidman bye arm triangle. If Davis can get Ronda's back which if freaking carmouche can get it I think Davis can. Davis can tap ronda out. She has great chokes


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

this Fight Pass is such a pain in the ass. I can't unsubscribe it and the free week trial ends tomorrow. 
just gives me this when I press the "cancel subscription" button:



Spoiler: PIC


----------



## RKing85

Newell is certainly no push over, but I am really high on Gaethje. Really think he is going to be something big someday.


----------



## KO Lariat

The fight pass thing seemed like a scam to me anyway


----------



## nazzac

Come on Weidman!!!


----------



## KO Lariat

Was Gaethje crying? He looked seriously sad after the fight. Reminded me of michaels v flair WM 24


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

so stoked for Weidman/Machida, cant call it at all, not too bothered about much else tbh, feels like ages since theres been a real big time fight let alone one as unpredictable as this


----------



## HoHo

Damn Casey put Bubba Bush to sleep with some simple elbows, man is dangerous!


----------



## scrilla

the Newell fight was pretty disgusting to watch tbh. felt like some sideshow shit that had no business being on a national network.


----------



## Waffelz

When's ROnada on?


----------



## B-Dawg

Are you fucking kidding me? I JUST NOW saw a commercial for WSOF 11, and guess where it was held? At the Ocean Center, TEN FUCKING MINUTES AWAY FROM ME. WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS? FUCK.


----------



## Waffelz

What a fuckiing hero. His bone was sticking out


----------



## HoHo

Man UFC did you guys have to show his toe though, I was trying to eat a Peanut-Butter Sandwich lol.


----------



## KO Lariat

Hall has a ton of heart. He gained a lot of fans tonight


----------



## KO Lariat

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Man UFC did you guys have to show his toe though, I was trying to eat a Peanut-Butter Sandwich lol.


I lost it when he said it was shifting out if his skin


----------



## HoHo

You keep putting people in front of Ronda, she destroys them and eats them alive OOOHH YES!!


----------



## Waffelz

Ronda <3 <3 <3


----------



## EyeZac

Oh she's a killer. Ronda Rousey you are all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Waffelz

I bet she's secretly gutted with the cheers. No heel wants cheered.


----------



## EyeZac

Weidman doing well but I forgot that Matt Serra is huuuge now.

EDIT: Machida going to that championship level right now. Weidman would do well to hold on.


----------



## RKing85

Dana White was fucking PISSED at Rogan for bringing up the idea of Ronda filling in on short notice for the next PPV card.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> Dana White was fucking PISSED at Rogan for bringing up the idea of Ronda filling in on short notice for the next PPV card.


Why, the fight was 18 seconds right?

By the way can anyone get a gif of the fight?


----------



## KO Lariat

RKing85 said:


> Dana White was fucking PISSED at Rogan for bringing up the idea of Ronda filling in on short notice for the next PPV card.


I saw that. He went ape shit on joe


----------



## HoHo

2-0 you gotta give it to Weidman though, you just got hair on your balls man fighting Machida. Who will Weidman fight next I wonder? Performance of the night has to be Ronda Rousey, girl was a zombie out there!


----------



## Ray

Weidman put on a great performance. Had it 49-46 Weidman with the 4th round going Machida's way. 

Excellent fight. Really enjoyed it. Machida is tough as nails, and I would love to see a rematch in the future.


----------



## EyeZac

HoHo Uchiha said:


> 2-0 you gotta give it to Weidman though, you just got hair on your balls man fighting Machida. Who will Weidman fight next I wonder? Performance of the night has to be Ronda Rousey, girl was a zombie out there!


Any fighter who has an animal as their nickname.


----------



## KO Lariat

Vitor is tweeting he wants a title shot now.


----------



## Ray

Personally think Weidman runs over Vitor. Machida has better TDD and is better on the feet imo (at least stylistically for Weidman).


----------



## KO Lariat

Machida is weidmans biggest test besides maybe Mousassi in mw


----------



## Ray

Glitch on UFC's youtube page. You can watch the entire UFC 175 PPV for free right now:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9G...=channel:5398a25b-0000-28a5-a805-001a113e42c4


----------



## scrilla

breh Dana is gonna sue your ass


----------



## ROHFan19

Between that and the truck telling Rogan to ask Ronda if she'll fight at 176...Dana is legit going to kill someone


----------



## ROHFan19

HoHo Uchiha said:


> You keep putting people in front of Ronda, she destroys them and eats them alive OOOHH YES!!


I love Ronda but let's be honest...she hasn't faced anyone that can challenge her yet, nor will she unless UFC brings in Cyborg, which won't happen. UFC can't allow Ronda to lose because she's their biggest star and makes them way too much money. They have to protect her.

Seriously, Carmouche and Davis are not challenges to Ronda. Miesha isn't a challenge either. Zingano should be a fun fight, and she'll get to the 2nd round at least but Ronda will win that too.

There's just no competition right now in Women's MMA...which is why a lot of people still don't take it seriously. When your top money fight is based solely off looks, there's a big problem.


----------



## TheJack

_Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned_

Yeah, I dont want to experience Rondas fury... :side:


Uriah Hall :clap

Hands down, murder stare at the end of the round, broken toe and he still managed to win this fight. I fucking love this man.


Weidman :clap

He surprised me. I didnt think that he could control Machida that well. Great fight, great 4th & 5th round. Now Im a believer, he could dominate this division.


----------



## KO Lariat

ROHFan19 said:


> I love Ronda but let's be honest...she hasn't faced anyone that can challenge her yet, nor will she unless UFC brings in Cyborg, which won't happen. UFC can't allow Ronda to lose because she's their biggest star and makes them way too much money. They have to protect her.
> 
> Seriously, Carmouche and Davis are not challenges to Ronda. Miesha isn't a challenge either. Zingano should be a fun fight, and she'll get to the 2nd round at least but Ronda will win that too.
> 
> There's just no competition right now in Women's MMA...which is why a lot of people still don't take it seriously. When your top money fight is based solely off looks, there's a big problem.


I agree with this 100%. Ufc is in desperation mode since their superstars are retired or on the verge of retirement


----------



## KO Lariat

This is a actual quote from Dana regarding ronda 



> " She's the most amazing athlete I've ever dealt with in my entire life in this business There's never been a human being like Ronda, or a combat athlete like her, since the beginning of time."


Seriously how whipped is this guy


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Pat Miletich is the newest inductee into the UFC Hall of Fame. :hb Well deserved.

edit: owait this is old news already :side:


----------



## Ray

scrilla said:


> breh Dana is gonna sue your ass


What can I say brother. I'm selfless. #DidItForThePeople


----------



## Cashmere

*I still dislike Weidman, but he put on a clinic last night. I'll give the devil his due. Now give us Weidman vs Belfort please.

Is there any female on this planet that can take on Rousey? I don't think Cyborg can drop to 135 honestly. Maybe give her Zingano. Then if/when she defeats her, maybe set up Carano. Holly Holm needs to be signed though.*


----------



## ROHFan19

₵A$H®;36404849 said:


> *I still dislike Weidman, but he put on a clinic last night. I'll give the devil his due. Now give us Weidman vs Belfort please.
> 
> Is there any female on this planet that can take on Rousey? I don't think Cyborg can drop to 135 honestly. Maybe give her Zingano. Then if/when she defeats her, maybe set up Carano. Holly Holm needs to be signed though.*



Nope, because Cyborg like you said can't drop to 135 and Ronda won't move up either. So we'll probably never see that fight. It's the only real $$$ fight in WMMA outside of Ronda/Carano, although Ronda would probably beat Carano in roughly 10 seconds. $$$ is based off of looks, nothing else.

Holm would be interesting, as would Zingano. I think they both could get out of the 1st round but neither can take her.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I think we'll see those fights. Rousey needs to beat Cyborg first, since she beat Carano. Then she'll beat Carano.


----------



## RKing85

5 minutes of fighting in the last 100 minutes.

Fuck do I ever hate the pacing of UFC tv shows.


----------



## Stormbringer

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> I think we'll see those fights. Rousey needs to beat Cyborg first, since she beat Carano. Then she'll beat Carano.


Shouldn't it be the other way around? Beat Carano since she's lower on the pole then Cyborg since its the fight that "needs to happen." Beat the princess then slay the beast?


----------



## Cashmere

ROHFan19 said:


> Nope, because Cyborg like you said can't drop to 135 and Ronda won't move up either. So we'll probably never see that fight. It's the only real $$$ fight in WMMA outside of Ronda/Carano, although Ronda would probably beat Carano in roughly 10 seconds. $$$ is based off of looks, nothing else.
> 
> Holm would be interesting, as would Zingano. I think they both could get out of the 1st round but neither can take her.


*10 seconds :lol!? Haha I'll give her 30 seconds to 1 minute ( Carano has me love-strucked  )... But yeah, that fight would make some unbelievable buys though. I'll tune in for sure.*


----------



## Ray

Well, that was depressing.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

DX-Superkick said:


> Shouldn't it be the other way around? Beat Carano since she's lower on the pole then Cyborg since its the fight that "needs to happen." Beat the princess then slay the beast?


I suppose so. I don't really think either woman could take her.


----------



## KO Lariat

What the hell was BJs gameplan?


----------



## Ray

BJ tearing up at the post fight press conference.

The feels y'all :jose


----------



## ROHFan19

₵A$H®;36418649 said:


> *10 seconds :lol!? Haha I'll give her 30 seconds to 1 minute ( Carano has me love-strucked  )... But yeah, that fight would make some unbelievable buys though. I'll tune in for sure.*


If Alexis Davis a BJJ black belt and someone who is full time MMA can only last 16 seconds, I can't imagine Gina lasting longer after being away from MMA for so long. Holly Holm would present way more of a challenge.

Bottom line is Ronda's judo is just too fucking good. It's something you can't even really defend.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

not bad. bama


----------



## RKing85

No way Gina lasts more than a minute. 

And BJ Penn finishes his UFC career with a 12-9-2 record inside the octagon. Will be interesting to see how he is remembered 20 years from now.

Yesterday was one fight too many obviously. He looked like he just showed up for a show money paycheck.


----------



## Cashmere

ROHFan19 said:


> If Alexis Davis a BJJ black belt and someone who is full time MMA can only last 16 seconds, I can't imagine Gina lasting longer after being away from MMA for so long. Holly Holm would present way more of a challenge.
> 
> Bottom line is Ronda's judo is just too fucking good. It's something you can't even really defend.


*I honestly think Rousey will retire undefeated. Never say never though. But sky's the limit though. I still can't believe Miesha lasted 3 rounds ( the only one make it past round 1 ). Who knows. Maybe them 2 should fight again next year or 2016. At least it'll be an entertaining whooping.*

*BJ's overall record was 16-10-2* :kappa. *Glad he's calling it quits.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

inb4 BJ unretires and takes another ugly beating.

what made the Ronda fight so memorable was Davis walking out to Royals all smiling and singing along with her eyes closed like some carefree teenage hippy girl at her first glastonbury, then Ronda walking out to Bad Rep in beast mode and BOOM, VIOLENCE, Ronda all "fuck outta here with that shit". Sig worthy.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RKing85 said:


> No way Gina lasts more than a minute.
> 
> And BJ Penn finishes his UFC career with a 12-9-2 record inside the octagon. Will be interesting to see how he is remembered 20 years from now.
> 
> Yesterday was one fight too many obviously. He looked like he just showed up for a show money paycheck.


Not that bad of a UFC record if you look at who he lost to: 

Pulver, (#1 lightweight at the time), St-Pierre (x2, self explanatory), Hughes (one of the greatest Welterweights of all time), Edgar (x3), Diaz and Macdonald.

and who he beat:

Uno, Stevenson, Sherk, Sanchez, Florian, Pulver... all of those (except maybe Pulver) were all top lightweights at the time and he beat all of them with flying colors, and then there's the two wins against Hughes, where he finished him both times as well. 



Never was a big BJ Penn fan, but that post fight presser was just sad.


----------



## Blackbeard

₵A$H®;36431986 said:


> *I honestly think Rousey will retire undefeated. Never say never though. But sky's the limit though. I still can't believe Miesha lasted 3 rounds ( the only one make it past round 1 ). Who knows. Maybe them 2 should fight again next year or 2016. At least it'll be an entertaining whooping.*
> 
> *BJ's overall record was 16-10-2* :kappa. *Glad he's calling it quits.*


Of course she'll retire undefeated because Dana is never going to let Cyborg anywhere near his golden goose. Hell we'll be lucky if they even allow Ronda to fight Holly Holm.


----------



## KO Lariat

Miesha could have beaten Ronda if miesha wasn't a idiot. Miesha was tagging and rocking Ronda. Every time she rocked Ronda miesha shot for a takedown getting reversed


----------



## Rick Sanchez

It's weird seeing someone get a shot at the champ and then lasting only seconds. Kinda seems like even an amateur could have done just as well. After all, it was only a few seconds and then it was over.


----------



## Cashmere

House Blackbeard said:


> Of course she'll retire undefeated because Dana is never going to let Cyborg anywhere near his golden goose. Hell we'll be lucky if they even allow Ronda to fight Holly Holm.


*Personally I think that fight can go either way between Ronda and Cyborg. Good call on Holly Holm too. She's just pure awesome. She'll bring a fight to Ronda.*



KO Lariat said:


> Miesha could have beaten Ronda if miesha wasn't a idiot. Miesha was tagging and rocking Ronda. Every time she rocked Ronda miesha shot for a takedown getting reversed


*Partially agree. She made things interesting when she turned the fight into a brawl. But her main strength is her take downs and ground game. And that's the problem because she's no where near Ronda's league. She had no business trying to continuously grapple Ronda. I fpalm everytime she shooted at Ronda. It was just a bad mismatch.

If Miesha had a different camp/corner instead of her boyfriend ( she needed some type of good direction during the fight ), I think she could've went the distance with Ronda, but still would've lost by decision. Ronda has a good chin. I don't think Miesha would've knocked her out.*


----------



## Stormbringer

KO Lariat, who's the girl in your signature holding the UFC contract? Is she a fighter?


----------



## KO Lariat

DX-Superkick said:


> KO Lariat, who's the girl in your signature holding the UFC contract? Is she a fighter?


Paige vanzant Newley signed UFC straw weight. Probably most adorable person in the world right now


----------



## Stormbringer

I know its wrong to judge the MMA women on looks cause its about skill but I find Marianna Kheyfets to be hella hot. And last I checked she was undefeated!


----------



## Ray

DX-Superkick said:


> *I know its wrong to judge the MMA women on looks cause its about skill *but I find Marianna Kheyfets to be hella hot. And last I checked she was undefeated!


:ti

Why do you think Rousey is such a big star breh. UFC fans think with their dicks when it comes to WMMA.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ray said:


> :ti
> 
> Why do you think Rousey is such a big star breh. UFC fans think with their dicks when it comes to WMMA.


I know I know. Just saying I know its wrong. That said, if its a good fight then its a good fight. There was no sexy in Rocky vs Duke or Zingano vs Tate. Just fucking awesome fights. But if its a slow fight all I see are butt jiggles...:sad:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Alexis Davis sure did a great job of attacking Ronda fists with her face though :deandre


Spoiler: Injury

















> "I developed a cyst under my knuckle," Rousey said during the post-fight press conference, "I kept dismissing it and I ripped it open on the first overhand right."





Ray said:


> :ti
> 
> Why do you think Rousey is such a big star breh. UFC fans think with their dicks when it comes to WMMA.


This much is true and if that Paige van Zant chick can go she'll draw a shit load :draper2


----------



## Vic Capri

I felt bad for Davis. Her arm went limp so they had no choice, but to end it, but once Rousey got off her, she regained consciousness and held onto Rousey wanting to continue to fight. Just devastating to watch when they told her the fight was over. 

- Vic


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Vic Capri said:


> I felt bad for Davis. Her arm went limp so they had no choice, but to end it, but once Rousey got off her, she regained consciousness and held onto Rousey wanting to continue to fight. Just devastating to watch when they told her the fight was over.
> 
> - Vic


she 'regained consciousness' and tried to take down Yves Lavigne, took about 30 seconds for him to convince her he wasnt Rousey and the fight was over, she had no idea where she was, and anyway if he hadnt stopped it Ronda wouldve just kept pounding her in the head


----------



## Killmonger

176 officially canceled and Barao's getting a rematch after getting his ass crushed for five rounds.. :kobe


----------



## KO Lariat

Honestly I wouldn't be suprised if Aldo was doping either. Didn't Cali say they are gonna enforce a extensive random drug testing and Aldo drops out. Little fishy no? Mendes vs Aldo 2 is gonna be in Brazil now btw.


----------



## Cashmere

*Aldo vs Mendes will probably be rescheduled for October. Rousey could've been a fill-in to headline, but she also has a couple of injuries herself ( knee & hand ).*


----------



## RKing85

wondering if Frankie Edgar could have done a real quick turn around and done Edgar/Aldo as the main event.

Wouldn't have been great, but better than nothing.


----------



## KO Lariat

I thought Frankie beat aldo. I also thought Frankie beat bendo both times as well


----------



## RKing85

I had Aldo beating Frankie 48-47. Aldo won rounds 1-3 and Edgar 4 and 5.

And I thought Edgar beat HEnderson both times. 48-47 the first time and 49-46 the second if I recall correctly.


----------



## Walls

Normally I'm all for a BJ Penn beat down but that was just depressing.


----------



## Blackbeard

Aldo looked like he was toying with Frankie before he gassed, I am not really keen on the idea of a rematch there.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

so, uhh, the UFC just signed Holly Holm. 



> Dana White ‏@danawhite 15 min
> Welcome to the UFC @_HOLLYHOLM #ufc http://instagram.com/p/qSYYw-vAwT/


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Un...gns-with-Ultimate-Fighting-Championship-70365

Ali Bagautinov busted for EPO.
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Ali-Bagautinov-Tests-Positive-for-Banned-Substance-Prior-to-UFC-174-70361

and John Dodson tore his meniscus and ACL and will be out of 6-8 months.
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Report-John-Dodson-Out-of-Action-Until-2015-Following-ACL-Surgery-70357


----------



## Walls

Good, now they can feed her to Ronda.


----------



## Cashmere

MoxleyMoxx said:


> so, uhh, the UFC just signed Holly Holm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana White ‏@danawhite 15 min
> Welcome to the UFC @_HOLLYHOLM #ufc http://instagram.com/p/qSYYw-vAwT/
Click to expand...

*Yes! Yes! Yes!*


----------



## Blackbeard

Noice. If Ronda tries to stand with Holy she'll be toast.


----------



## KO Lariat

Hopefully holly establishes her distance and range before engaging like the other idiotic fighters ronda have beaten


----------



## RKing85

Ronda would be stupid not to shoot in three seconds into the fight.


----------



## Cashmere

*I do agree Holly would make things interesting if she's able to keep it standing. But idk. Rousey seems to be a different breed.

Urgh I want this fight to happen right now :banderas*


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki




----------



## Stormbringer

So I go to YouTube to do some research on Van Zant and I see her in a fight with Tieca Tores. Why the fuck is Van Zant getting a contract?


----------



## KO Lariat

She is adorable 
She is part of alpha male 
They need good looking women


----------



## RKing85

yep, she got signed 100% for her sex appeal.


----------



## Cashmere

*Van Zant is smokin. Well, she'll probably get smoked in the octagon, but she's smokin nonetheless.*


----------



## KO Lariat

She is only 20 years old and has a good backstory with being bullied. Easy sell. Plus like I said only 20 so much room to improve and grow


----------



## mcpon14

KO Lariat said:


> She is only 20 years old and has a good backstory with being bullied. Easy sell. Plus like I said only 20 so much room to improve and grow


That's GSP's back story. It didn't work so they went with the Canadian hero gimmick.


----------



## Hades1313

Carano is coming... http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...-133647789.html;_ylt=A0LEVwqTUcFToVUA4FlXNyoA

Love Gina, but Rousey would destroy her.


----------



## Cashmere

Hades1313 said:


> Carano is coming... http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...-133647789.html;_ylt=A0LEVwqTUcFToVUA4FlXNyoA
> 
> Love Gina, but Rousey would destroy her.


*No fuckin way! Yes! Yes! Yes!* :mark:. *Don't know why I'm markin :lol. 

Same with you. I love me some Carano, but she probably might loose her arm .*


----------



## Hades1313

₵A$H®;36650554 said:


> *No fuckin way! Yes! Yes! Yes!* :mark:. *Don't know why I'm markin :lol.
> 
> Same with you. I love me some Carano, but she probably might loose her arm .*


Yeah, I think if Carano can just last 5 rounds with Rousey it would be a huge win for Gina, but I think it will be a quick one. I'm just praying for a double wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## KO Lariat

Ronda willing move up to fight Gina a women who hasn't fought in 5 years. but not cyborg. That's why I can't stand her.


----------



## CornNthemorN

They better give gina a tune up fight. Maybe ronda's little side kick to add some drama


----------



## Cashmere

*Carano vs Zingano or Carano vs Tate ( :mark: ). Both would be alright.*


----------



## KO Lariat

Gina vs Duke or shayna


----------



## Hades1313

KO Lariat said:


> Ronda willing move up to fight Gina a women who hasn't fought in 5 years. but not cyborg. That's why I can't stand her.


Ronda has been more than willing to fight Cyborg. The problem is Cyborg doesn't wanna take a drug test. What does that tell you?


----------



## KO Lariat

Hades1313 said:


> Ronda has been more than willing to fight Cyborg. The problem is Cyborg doesn't wanna take a drug test. What does that tell you?


Ronda was next in line to fight cyborg back in strike force. Ronda conveniently drops a weight class. Then starts poking and prodding cyborg knowingly she can make Ronda's new weight healthy. Then says she is willing to fight a fighter who hasn't fought 2009 but won't fight the woman she has been insulting and humiliating for a couple years.


----------



## Hades1313

KO Lariat said:


> Ronda was next in line to fight cyborg back in strike force. Ronda conveniently drops a weight class. Then starts poking and prodding cyborg knowingly she can make Ronda's new weight healthy. Then says she is willing to fight a fighter who hasn't fought 2009 but won't fight the woman she has been insulting and humiliating for a couple years.


You conveniently left out the part where Cyborg failed a drug test and that Dana White himself has even said they have tried to get Cyborg to fight Rousey, but she turned him down when he said the first thing she'll have to do is take a drug test.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

one week :moyes1


----------



## Ray

People insinuating Ronda is ducking Cyborg :hayden3

Can't believe they released a UFC Countdown special for a Fightpass card. Just goes to show how bright McGregor's star is shining. 

It's quite unfortunate, because Conor is the type of guy that would do huge business for the UFC if he were to win the title. I just can't see him beating Aldo though. Maybe he can get into the Top 10 or even Top 5, but I don't see UFC gold in his future. Hope I'm wrong though. Very entertained by the guy.


----------



## KO Lariat

A highly doubt Dana offered cyborg a contract. Not after he constantly bashes her.i take anything what Dana says with a grain of salt. That guy has been caught lying more times than I can count


----------



## Hades1313

KO Lariat said:


> A highly doubt Dana offered cyborg a contract. Not after he constantly bashes her.i take anything what Dana says with a grain of salt. That guy has been caught lying more times than I can count


True, but he would also suck off 100 guys if it meant more $$/publicity. Plus I've heard Rousey and a couple other people say that too.


----------



## Walls

It'll be funny when Aldo smashes Conor and we can end this shit about him.


----------



## Irish Jet

It'll be funny when Conor lays Aldo the fuck out and secures his place as the undisputed GOAT in the world of sport.

:mcgregoat


----------



## Blackbeard

I can't believe people still can't see how blatantly obvious it is that Dana and Ronda want nothing to do with Cyborg. KO Lariet has seen the light though.

Carano fpalm they're turning WMMA into a farce if they go with that joke of a match up. I will tune in for the weigh-inn though 8*D


----------



## Walls

Rousey/Carano may be the hottest women's title fight of all time. I think it's a bullshit fight and Ronda is going to steamroll her but I understand why they are doing it.


----------



## scrilla

shit has non-title catchweight written all over it tbh.


----------



## RKing85

Dana has been more open to the idea of Cyborg recently by the sounds of it.

Too bad Conor isn't a good enough fighter to ever be champ.


----------



## Walls

Wouldn't shock me if Cyborg blasted Ronda, she's ahead of Ronda in the stand up. If Ronda can avoid the shots and get her to ground, that's different. But then again, Borg is a beast and may be able to just muscle her way through it. Time will tell, I guess. Or never. No idea. If I had to guess I would say yes but putting her in a title fight (Cyborg) is a massive risk by the UFC. She needs to be able to consistently make the weight on top of being randomly tested out the ass. There is a high risk, high reward scenario. If Ronda wins, hooray for her and her legacy and that's a big fight. If Ronda loses, that's almost even better because they go do a rematch and if Ronda wins that, do a trilogy. Women's MMA needs something like that. I know some will say that Ronda/Miesha was that but it really wasn't.


----------



## Myers

Nate :banderas


----------



## Walls

He should learn how to spell.


----------



## KO Lariat

After Rousey's demolition of Alexis Davis at UFC 175, she jumped up to No. 9 in the overall pound-for-pound rankings, sparking a debate across the MMA world concerning her position and whether she should be even higher.

White said her spot at No. 9 is somewhat questionable.

"She's higher than number nine in the pound-for-pound. She's undefeated, she's finished every fight in devastating fashion, but it's still a man's world, man," White said. "The media is never going to put her higher up in the rankings. The media decides it, and Ronda, being a woman, has had to fight harder. If there was a guy that was on the streak that Ronda was on, he'd be the number one pound-for-pound fighter in the world, like that. But because she's a woman, these guys aren't going to give her the credit she deserves."

:floyd1


----------



## B-Dawg

DJ vs. Cariaso for the Flyweight strap @ 177. :Jordan


----------



## KO Lariat

I want carisso to win just to shake things up


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

only found out like a week ago that UFC had signed Lähdemäki to a contract. Hope she wins tonight, but because Finland, she'll probably go to full on jobber mode and lose. 

At least Cerrone-Miller should be fun to watch.


----------



## KO Lariat

I'm going for miller. Gotta root for the home state guy. He lives about 15 mins from my house


----------



## Ray

Who the fuck is Cariaso. 

DJ fighting D-Level Flyweights :lel


----------



## Walls

FW is a very shallow division. This is the second time in a row now that there is no clear, usable contender (Dodson is injured) and they had to pluck a dude from another fight and give him a title shot. 

I think Cowboy will win tonight. He's better than Miller on the feet as well as being a lot faster. Miller's BJJ is smooth as fuck but so is Cowboy's. I think Donald tags Miller and either subs him in a similar fashion to Barboza or he TKO's him.


----------



## KO Lariat




----------



## Ray

Cowboy proving once again he's a bad motherfucker. 

If he wins 1 or 2 more fights in impressive fashion, he can be up as one of the fighters of the year for 2014.

#6FightsAndATitleShot


----------



## KO Lariat

Ray said:


> Cowboy proving once again he's a bad motherfucker.
> 
> If he wins 1 or 2 more fights in impressive fashion, he can be up as one of the fighters of the year for 2014.
> 
> #6FightsAndATitleShot


The miller fight should count as two


----------



## corkymccorkell

I had money on the main event going the distance. How wrong I was.


----------



## Duke Silver

Great to see Cowboy continue to wreck shit/stay motivated. 4 finishes (or 5 if you count the body shot) and 4 bonuses in 8 months. That's a healthy rebound after his performance against Dos Anjos. Shame about Miller.

Helwani's new walk-and-talk with McGregor is another good 'un. Really humanizes Conor.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Thought Miller was gonna take the win by decision, but I'm always glad to be proven wrong by the Cowboy, especially ift's a nice finish like that. 

Ozkilic-Lineker fight was pretty fun too. Pleasure to watch Lineker land those bodyshots and jabs. Thought for a minute it was going to go to the judges, but nope. Propsto Ozkilic for hanging in there as long as he did. 

Lähdemäki lost, but put up a fight. The division is pretty shallow for now so guess she'll stick around for a few more fights at least.


----------



## Nov

pretty excited for the dublin card. always love me some uncle creepy, but equally looking forward to seeing mcgregor. haven't seen him fight yet but hearing his name everywhere, shall be interesting to see if he can actually back up his words. will take more than brandao to prove that though unfortunately.


----------



## JoeMcKim

Apparently Donald Cerrone vs. Khabib Nurmagomedov will be taking place at UFC 178.


----------



## TheJack

30-Hit certain win Combo. 

Nice looking finish.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, she beat the fuck out of her. I said oh shit out loud when she started uncorking on her. 


Dat Cowboy.


----------



## Ray

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Apparently Donald Cerrone vs. Khabib Nurmagomedov will be taking place at UFC 178.


Aaaaaaaand it's gone



> Ariel Helwani @arielhelwani · 2m
> RT @shaunalshatti: Aww man. Khabib-Cerrone was DONE. 20 minutes later... Khabib blew out his knee in the gym.


:lmao


----------



## Walls

Fuck. I read that it was on earlier today and was happy about it. And now this. How dare you injury bug, you're one cruel motherfucker.


----------



## Cashmere

> *Dana White suggests Weidman vs. Belfort could take place in Brazil:*
> 
> _UFC President Dana White spoke with members of the media at the pre-fight scrum, where he discussed the possibility of the promotion scheduling Weidman vs. Belfort in Brazil._
> 
> _To the surprise of many, Dana White is not against the idea of Chris Weidman defending his middleweight title against Vitor Belfort in Brazil. The UFC President joined members of the media at the pre-fight scrum, where he expressed his firm interest in booking the title fight, even though the Brazilian is yet to get licensed by the Nevada State Athletic Commission. "We want to make that fight happen," White said. "That's the next fight. That fight should've already happened before the Machida. That's the fight we want to do and that's the fight that Chris Weidman wants. I love this kid calling out Vitor.
> 
> The champ wants to fight Vitor Belfort, man. I don't blame him, I would too." Belfort was subjected to a random drug test administered by the NSAC three weeks before his removal from the UFC 173 main event. The commission would soon take the decision to ban TRT in combat sports, which helped create the domino effect that ultimately saw Belfort removed from the title fight. His replacement was Lyoto Machdia, who challenged the champ at UFC 175 in a five-round battle. Although Belfort is yet to sort out his licensure in North America, White believes the fight could take place in Brazil, as it would be well received in that country.
> 
> "It doesn't have to take place in Nevada. That fight would be big in Brazil, too. I would do it Brazil. As long as the commission clears him, yeah. We'd want the okay from Nevada, and if Nevada was cool with it, I'd do it in Brazil." The former light-heavyweight champion is scheduled as a part of the NSAC's July 23rd meeting, which will determine whether he will be given a license to fight in the state._
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/7/18/5917067/ufc-dana-white-suggests-weidman-vs-belfort-could-take-place-in-brazil-mma-news
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/7/18/5916207/dana-white-keen-on-the-idea-of-chris-weidman-vs-vitor-belfort


*It would be glorious for Weidman to beat Vitor in Brazil.* *That American dream :watson. 

Make it happen Dana.*


----------



## B-Dawg

I highly doubt that Weidman would agree to that.


----------



## Ray

Weidman says he'll only fight Belfort in Vegas. I don't blame him.


----------



## Cashmere

*Everyone's in uproar about Vitor's testing in Brazil. * Sigh *

Understandable. Might be Vegas it is then...*


----------



## Liam Miller

Do it Brazil dana, do it.

Also i like Connor but i would like to see him get beat soon, the fanboys of his are making it real hard for anyone else to like him, chael-esque.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

http://www.mmaviking.com/ufc-in-finland-decision-coming-in-10-days/

PLEASE, DO IT DANA. :mark:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

just about to go meet the bros and head for the O2, so pumped :mark:

picks - :mcgregoat, GUNNI, McCall, Parke, Latifi, Pendred, Tor, Seery, Holohan

if Brandao wins we RIOT


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> just about to go meet the bros and head for the O2, so pumped :mark:
> 
> picks - :mcgregoat, GUNNI, McCall, Parke, Latifi, Pendred, Tor, Seery, Holohan
> 
> if Brandao wins we RIOT


Have fun in there Hanoi. :mark: Hopefully I can do the same soon as well. 


Finally able to cancel Fight Pass. bama4 Good through August 6th so will still catch tonights event from it.


----------



## Ray

Holy shit the crowd. They're electric :mark:


----------



## TheWhistler

Really looking forward to the main card in a few minutes. The top3 matches all have the potential to be all out wars, and the Dublin crowd will keep them electric.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

such an entertaining card from top to bottom. really looking forward to their next event in Ireland now.


----------



## corkymccorkell

My man making it look easy!

#stayready


----------



## TheWhistler

what an event. first time ive been able to watch a live event in ages and this did not disappoint. Connor looked impressive in that fight. Not too sure about him getting a title fight by the end of the year and winning it but hey recently the underdogs are winning belts so why not the luck of the Irish?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

what a night! :mark: easily one of my best experiences at a sport event, crowd was insane, thought for sure at least one of the irish guys would lose and shut them up, clean sweep, incredible. That Pendred comeback was crazy, thought he was done and it could have been stopped in the first. Conor and Gunni - fucking GOATS. Downloading it now, curious to see how it looked on tv.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Awesome fight night :mark: Hoping for McGregor/Poirier. Would be a great test for Notorious and tbh I reckon he'd win. From what I've seen of Poirier he leaves himself open to the KO.


----------



## Ray

ILIR LATIFI :mark:
























O and Conor was alright too


----------



## JoeMcKim

The UFC goes to Sweden on October 4, I would expect to see Latifi on that card.


----------



## corkymccorkell

Given my sig and avatar the UFC Dublin treatment.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

CactusDudeFoley said:


> The UFC goes to Sweden on October 4, I would expect to see Latifi on that card.


He should call himself King Latifi :cool2


----------



## howdy07

Love that kid. Extremely talented. If he can put it together, he could be a beast.


----------



## Ray

:mcgregoat vs. Poirier official for UFC 178 :mark:

That card is STACKED


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

oh mama :mark: :mark:

picking Conor to wreck him on the feet, their standup is not even in the same universe, can see Dustin walking into a KO. Perfect fight style wise to keep the hypetrain going.

Brown/Lawler this weekend too :moyes1

edit- Conor on twitter:



> Tell Jon I'm taking a cut of his PPV.


damn fuckin right


----------



## TCE

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> oh mama :mark: :mark:
> 
> picking Conor to wreck him on the feet, their standup is not even in the same universe, can see Dustin walking into a KO. Perfect fight style wise to keep the hypetrain going.
> 
> Brown/Lawler this weekend too :moyes1
> 
> edit- Conor on twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> damn fuckin right


Hahaha.

Conor is growing on me. 

Great card.


----------



## B-Dawg

Can't wait for Poirier to shatter Conor's face. :lenny


----------



## KO Lariat

Dustin bye darce


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Can't wait for Poirier to shatter Conor's face. :lenny


Dude's going to have to stop getting rocked in the first round if he's going to do that. I like the guy but if he fights like he did last time he'll walk into a TKO.


----------



## Ray

Poirier has some major striking flaws. Gets tagged by far too many shots. 

Granted, its not like Conor is extremely elusive, but he should have the upper hand in the striking department.


----------



## Walls

I'm still not on the Conor hype train yet. He's been impressive against lower tier guys so far and until he does well against someone of note, I'm cautiously optimistic about him.


Found this pic, thought it was awesome. It's Rogan/Goldy's reaction to TJ blasting Barao in the 1st round


----------



## KO Lariat

I didn't watch the last mcgregor fight cause screw fight pass but my buddy told me mcgregor gassed nearly just as bad as Brandoa did. That's gonna be a problem. Also he told connor grabbed the fence three times


----------



## Walls

Conor didn't gas. And what is with so many people not seeing Fight Pass fights? I don't have FP either, I just download everything.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

so far Ive heard Conor gassed, only won cos he grabbed the cage and, my personal favourite, the fight was fixed/Brandao too a dive. LOL whatever makes the haters sleep easier at night. He utterly broke Diego and did it more impressively than Dustin did. Fair enough if you dont like the bandwagon or think he's a prick or whatever but if you can watch all his fights and honestly say you don't think he'd have anything at all for the top guys in the division then jeez I dunno what to tell you, you suck at assessing talent. Pretty sure he'll go into the DP fight as favourite betting wise, albeit not by much.


Watching the Road to Octagon for saturday atm, really hoping to see Rumble in beast mode again, forgot how great he was in the Davis fight.


----------



## Walls

The Rumble that showed up to the Davis fight was fucking terrifying. Sucks he was hindered for so long due to his ego about weight cutting. I can see Rumble stopping Nog. Surprised Nog actually made it this far and didn't have to pull out again. I think Rumble is too big, too fast and too strong for Nog. I don't think he will KO him but I think he will TKO him.

As I said before, what Conor has done to the 3 lower tier guys so far in the UFC is great but that doesn't mean shit when you hit the Top 10. If he does well against DP, I'll be a believer. At least then he will be somewhat justified in talking all the shit he stutters through. And I do mean stutters. Waiting for the dude to get through a sentence is fucking infuriating at times.


Brown/Lawler is going to be fucking awesome. Two gunslingers. Robbie is a lot more technical and well rounded than Brown is, though. And I'm a massive Brown mark but I see Robbie winning.


----------



## Cashmere

*Overeem @ 250:*










:banderas


----------



## Klee

He's a fucking savage!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Btw Belfort's been granted a conditional license (i.e. they're going to ACTUALLY "test the fuck out of him"). Weidman/Belfort will Main Event UFC 181 apparently. Knocks Pettis/Melendez down which is a shame for them but those 2 as the main events could amount to an awesome card :mark: Getting more and more stoked for Saturday too :mark: Should be 3 awesome events in a row.


----------



## Ray

Weidman will destroy Belfort.


----------



## nazzac

Connor has looked good against lower tier guys. Now he gets a good test in Poirier, and we will see how good he can be in that fight. However, i don't see him ever winning the title whilst Aldo is in the division. Aldo is just better at everything

And Weidman breaks Belfort imo. He is one of the smartest fighters in the UFC (and/or has got one of the smartest camps), and i think he'll find a way to neutralize Belfort like he did Machida, Anderson x2, and Munoz


----------



## Walls

Weidman is going to smash Vitor. It'll be funny to watch Weidman molest a TRT-less Vitor. 


Reem looking huge. Shame he has a glass jaw and a Dutch style of holding his hands. That's the reason Browne was able to spam Front Kicks until he knocked him out. Reem stands lower with his arms down and to the side slightly, perfect for a kick to come up the middle. 3-4 fucking times in a row, apparently. I think it's laughable that Reem still says he wants the JDS fight. JDS will put him to sleep.


----------



## Blackbeard

₵A$H®;37188033 said:


> *Overeem @ 250:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


:damn

Lets hope training at Jackson's has improved his cardio.


----------



## TCE

Walls said:


> The Rumble that showed up to the Davis fight was fucking terrifying. Sucks he was hindered for so long due to his ego about weight cutting. I can see Rumble stopping Nog. Surprised Nog actually made it this far and didn't have to pull out again. I think Rumble is too big, too fast and too strong for Nog. I don't think he will KO him but I think he will TKO him.
> 
> As I said before, what Conor has done to the 3 lower tier guys so far in the UFC is great but that doesn't mean shit when you hit the Top 10. If he does well against DP, I'll be a believer. At least then he will be somewhat justified in talking all the shit he stutters through. And I do mean stutters. Waiting for the dude to get through a sentence is fucking infuriating at times.
> 
> 
> Brown/Lawler is going to be fucking awesome. Two gunslingers. Robbie is a lot more technical and well rounded than Brown is, though. And I'm a massive Brown mark but I see Robbie winning.


I see Robbie ripping the body of Brown this fight, early TKO in my opinion. Brown is tough though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 3 t
> It's official: Chael Sonnen has been suspended from fighting in Nevada or anywhere for two years,





> Sounds like they are going to settle on a two-year ban, reimbursement of testing costs, no fighting anywhere else, no fine, work w/ them.


I like Chael, but he got what was coming to him, harsh or not. Wonder what he'll do now?


----------



## corkymccorkell

Gustafsson v Jones postponed. DC's getting the shot at UFC 178.

http://www.ufc.com/news/Jones-Gustafsson-2-Postponed-DC-gets-Title-Shot


----------



## Ray

Told you Brandon :lmao


----------



## Cashmere

> “Jon Jones, you can’t run away from me forever,” he told commentator Joe Rogan in the Octagon. “I’m the kid at the wrestling tournament that is always in your bracket. No matter where you go, I’m coming. You better hurry because I’m getting better.”


*Cromier running his mouth is hilarious. Bones is going to destroy him.*


----------



## Ray

As big of a Jones fan I am, I think Cormier beats him tbh. Pretty soundly at that.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

this is BRILLIANT news! :mark:

I still wanna see Jones/Gus 2 but I wanna see this MUCH more, Im honestly of the opinion that JBJ can legit be called the greatest of all time at this stage and I think DC might just be the one guy to have his number (at LHW anyway), fully on the DC train for this one, imagine the goddamn emotion in him getting the belt :mark: add a stacked undercard and this ppv is smokin hot.


----------



## TexasTornado

Glad we get to see DC vs Jones instead. IMO DC wins via decision.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sucks that Gustafsson got injured, but Jones/DC sounds like a cant miss fight. Gonna be a real hard one to predict, and it should be interesting to see who's the favorite going in. 


also, if this means the winner of DC/Jones in Sweden sometime next year... :mark: :mark: :mark:

edit: went in to see the reactions in Sherdog but it has crashed :lmao




> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 6 min
> Oh my. RT @RJcliffordMMA: Daniel Cormier got a Twitter private message from Jon Jones saying, "I hope you're ready to come to daddy."


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Such a sad bear that Gus is hurt  But DC/Bones? FUCK YES :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

chibinova said:


> Gustafsson v Jones postponed. DC's getting the shot at UFC 178.
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/news/Jones-Gustafsson-2-Postponed-DC-gets-Title-Shot





Ray said:


> Told you Brandon :lmao


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES :mark:

FUCK YES

I'm so fucking excited atm :allen1


----------



## DCR

FUCK.

Jon Jones can beat Gustafsson 8 days a week, but DC is the only fighter in that division I fear when it comes to Jones, dude literally scoop slammed Hendo.


----------



## Cashmere

*From this Bones fan, I'm not worried. I'm confident he's going to prevent those takedown attempts and keep the fight standing. His reach will be too much for DC and he also opted for knee surgery. A little dent in the armor is all Bones needs. He's going to dispose him.

Lol @ some of the 'eye poke' jokes I've seen. That's great.*


----------



## Walls

I couldn't care less about this Cormier fight, to be honest and never have. Jones is going to molest Cormier. 


To demonstrate how this fight is going to go, I've enlisted the help of my old friends from the Pokemon universe:












As you can see here, James from Team Rocket is Jones and Ash is Cormier. This is whats going to happen. Accept it. Embrace it. Jones via murder.


----------



## Rush

Jones via decision after jabbing the utter fuck out of Cormier.


----------



## Irish Jet

Jones will beat Cormier IMO. The performance against a shot Dan Henderson was incredibly overrated.


----------



## Walls

It's still one of the funniest things I've ever seen in the Octagon. I watch it at least once a week for the laughs. Plus, Henderson is an asshole. So that helps.


----------



## nazzac

I agree with the above. Jones will use his reach to keep Cormier at bay, and it will be a rather 1 sided fight that Jones wins via decision imo


----------



## Blackbeard

Cormier is Bones' toughest challenge in that division, I see this ending in an ugly controversial decision.


----------



## Ray

Walls said:


> I couldn't care less about this Cormier fight, to be honest and never have. Jones is going to molest Cormier.
> 
> 
> To demonstrate how this fight is going to go, I've enlisted the help of my old friends from the Pokemon universe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here, James from Team Rocket is Jones and Ash is Cormier. This is whats going to happen. Accept it. Embrace it. Jones via murder.


And despite that, Ash still always beat the shit out of Team Rocket :kobe3


----------



## Walls

True. But not in this case. Speaking of: @arielhelwani Oh my. RT @RJCliffordMMA: Daniel Cormier got a Twitter private message from Jon Jones saying, "I hope you're ready to come to daddy." 


:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

Walls said:


> True. But not in this case. Speaking of: @arielhelwani Oh my. RT @RJCliffordMMA: Daniel Cormier got a Twitter private message from Jon Jones saying, "I hope you're ready to come to daddy."
> 
> 
> :lmao


:Jordan


----------



## Ray

This fight is going to be so good :banderas


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Apparently Nick Diaz has signed a new deal. You have to think he's done that because he'll get Anderson. Please let this happen. Anderson/Diaz is mega :mark: worthy


----------



## TCE

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Apparently Nick Diaz has signed a new deal. You have to think he's done that because he'll get Anderson. Please let this happen. Anderson/Diaz is mega :mark: worthy


Fuck yes, a 3 fight contract at that.

Plus Meltzer just said Ronda/Gina is a done deal, which both have agreed to.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

TCE said:


> Fuck yes, a 3 fight contract at that.
> 
> Plus Meltzer just said Ronda/Gina is a done deal, which both have agreed to.


:dance Awesome. Don't know why people keep going mental about Ronda/Gina tbh. We all know why it's happening so why not just let it happen?  Get a good stacked card with them 2 main eventing and it's a good thing for the UFC to have this fight imo.


----------



## Cashmere

*Conviction is upon us :mark:










Gina Carano baby!!! Fuck yeah!!! ( I know, I know... Rousey is going to destroy her... But just let me have a moment ).

OMFG!!! This is going to be a huge draw!!! IT'S TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## corkymccorkell

The king of 209 is back!


----------



## KO Lariat

Yay. We get to see nick lose and "retire" again.

Mcgregor got a book deal:toomanykobes


----------



## Ray

I can't think any sensible athletic commission would sanction Carano/Rousey

Oh wait, it's the NSAC :hayden3


----------



## RKing85

It's going to be a massacre for sure.

I mean the UFC would be stupid NOT to make the fight, but it's going to be a destruction.


----------



## Walls

Still going to be the hottest title fight of all time. 2 thick assassin bitches fighting :yum:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Exactly. Plus didn't they sanction Dana White vs Tito Ortiz once upon a time? Rousey/Carano is nothing compared to that


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I wouldn't completely count Carano out. Ronda could do a Fedor/Anderson'esque stupid mistake and get caught with something like those two did.


----------



## Blackbeard

TCE said:


> Fuck yes, a 3 fight contract at that.
> 
> *Plus Meltzer just said Ronda/Gina is a done deal,* which both have agreed to.












Dana's turned WMMA into a joke.


----------



## B-Dawg

Jesus Christ. The only woman that Ronda WOULDN'T absolutely murder isn't even in the UFC. She will murder every other woman currently in the UFC, including Holm. Including Zingano. So, why not make the biggest fight possible? It's just good business.


----------



## Myers

Because Ronda makes money. You do Holm, Carano, and Zigano first so you can get the buyrates. Cyborg possibly comes in, takes the belt, and they can do the rematch and Ronda can retire.


----------



## Ray

Not against Carano/Rousey. It's going to do big business. 

Forget the fight, the weigh in is what I'm excited for :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

Ray said:


> Not against Carano/Rousey. It's going to do big business.
> 
> Forget the fight, the weigh in is what I'm excited for :banderas


Not as excited as Joe's going to be :


----------



## Walls

Matt Brown didn't make weight. That doesn't give me a whole lot of confidence. I already think he's going to lose, despite my man crush on him.


----------



## RKing85

I didn't have confidence in Brown before that anyways. Brown finally going to take a step up in competition and he's going to get a reality check.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Ray

So after Koreshkov dominated McDonough and became the 4th man to win a Bellator tournament twice, Ben Askren posted this:



> Ben Askren @Benaskren · 4h
> Koreshkov is pretty good, he was even able to hit me 3 times in 18 minutes.


:lmao

Absolutely criminal this man isn't in the UFC. It's quite a shame that Dana's ego got in the way of signing him.


----------



## Stormbringer

Seems like I have missed a lot of happenings recently.

Great to hear Diaz is coming back. Wonder who he's gonna be fighting. Hopefully its someone who isn't scared of the Stockton Slap!

Reem looks cut. Maybe a new regiment :side:

Hope Vitor puts the fear of Jesus into Weidman.

Brown missed weight, does that mean that the fight won't move him into title contention if he wins?

Rousey vs Carano? Yes please....maybe?....is the fight gonna be a catch weight non title fight or is gold on the line?

If Chael wants to fight I bet Bellator will let him face Schlemenko(sp?). Granted that's a ways off.

I forgot to mention Jones vs DC. I like Jones facing a new opponent each fight. I thought Gus won the first fight but in UFC you have to pull a Dillashaw to get a title. You can't pull a Hendricks or you could get screwed. Either way I like DC's chances since I don't think Jones will be able to out grapple him. But Jones can strike from across the cage so it may be moot. :sad:


----------



## Walls

Brown - TKO Rd 2
Johnson - TKO rd. 1
Guida - Decision
Thompson - Decision

Masvidal - TKO Rd. 2
Cummings - Decision
Means - Decision
Ortega - Decision


----------



## RKing85

not going to happen, but Guida would be cut in a perfect world. Looks like he didn't even care when he lost.


----------



## Trifektah

I wonder if Gina has done any training at all since her last fight.

She should have a tune up fight before a big title fight with Ronda. She will probably be walking into the cage at MAYBE 20% of her capacity from her prime. Prime Gina would have a solid chance because she was a good striker and had solid game planning. 

Now she's just going to get slaughtered.


----------



## EyeZac

Jones vs. DC should be exciting to watch if only for the pre fight hype from DC. I fully expect Jones to win by decision after he jabs DC many, many, many times. Would've liked to see Jones vs. Gus first but I'm sure this will be good.


----------



## Blackbeard

I wanna see Rumble vs. Gus !!


----------



## Walls

Rumble is a scary man.


----------



## Cashmere

*Anthony Johnson is so dangerous at 205. Jesus. I won't be surprised if he faces Jones or Cormier a year from now if he keeps this up.*



House Blackbeard said:


> I wanna see Rumble vs. Gus !!


*Yes please. Get a move on it Dana.*


----------



## RKing85

heard quite a few people say RUmble/Gus. I certainly wouldn't complain. Although I can also see the UFC not wanting to risk Gus in a fight like that. Especially if Jones beats Cormier. They have to still really want to do Jones/Gus 2 as soon as possible.


----------



## Cashmere

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/07/anderson-silva-vs-nick-diaz-set-for-jan-31-in-las-vegas

*This is awesome. Bless you Dana* :banderas


----------



## TexasTornado

Sweet, I hope Silva comes back strong


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Huge fight. War Spider!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Silva/Diaz :homer


----------



## Myers

Don't get me wrong, I am excited for the fight and I am glad to see Silva back, but this fight is going to be a one sided ass beating. Diaz is going to be dwarfed in size and speed. Not to mention Diaz is facing the most dominant striker in UFC history, he doesn't bring anything to this fight that Silva isn't leagues above him in.


----------



## Blackbeard

There was a time when Silva vs. Diaz was a dream fight of mines, but not now. Silva needs to retire! the man is almost forty years old and has lost a lot of his speed and reflexes, he's been on the decline for years but people seem to want to overlook that for some reason.

I wouldn't be shocked if we end up seeing Nick taunting and picking Silva apart each round.


----------



## Walls

Thank fucking god they made this fight. It's going to be amazing to watch Silva dance around while Nick talks shit to him.


----------



## TCE

FUCK YES, love this fight although I see it being fairly one sided.

Also, remember that huge fight announcement for UFC 178? Rumors so far is that Eddie Alvarez has been let out of his contract by Coker to fight Cerrone at 178.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'll get excited in a few months. Nick should've fought once before then. :toomanykobes


----------



## Ray

inb4 they only taunt each other for 5 whole rounds :ti


----------



## EyeZac

About time Diaz came back.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

I don't think that this fight will be that long.

Silva via TKO in round 1


----------



## Killmonger

I love both but I hope Anderson styles on his ass.

Need to get the taste of those Weidman fights out of my mouth.


----------



## KO Lariat

Oh man. Diaz is tailor made to get a ass kicking from The spider


----------



## nazzac

I actually wanted to see Bisping vs Silva in the UK


----------



## Cashmere

Walls said:


> Thank fucking god they made this fight. It's going to be amazing to watch Silva dance around while Nick talks shit to him.


*I love both of them but I laughed at this so hard.*


----------



## Ray

Eddie Alvarez vs. Donald Cerrone is official for UFC 178 :mark:

Pretty much the best card I've ever seen. I might consider actually buying it legally.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ray said:


> Eddie Alvarez vs. Donald Cerrone is official for UFC 178 :mark:
> 
> Pretty much the best card I've ever seen. *I might consider actually buying it legally*.


Don't go crazy now 

Have to agree though. Cerrone/Alvarez? :agree:


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Cowboy via easy TKO


----------



## EyeZac

nazzac said:


> I actually wanted to see Bisping vs Silva in the UK


Bisping always one fight short. Poor guy, T.J. Dillashaw is the closest Bisping will ever get to a UFC title.


----------



## TCE

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Cowboy via easy TKO


LOL


----------



## RKing85

where did you see that Cerrone/Alvarez is official?

All I can find is people saying the UFC is trying to make it happen.


----------



## Ray

I know Eddie Alvarez's neighbours best friend's cousin. 

Inside sources.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rory MacDonald vs. Tarec Saffiedine set for Oct 4th.
http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11290840/rory-macdonald-tarec-saffiedine-headline-ufc-fight-night-oct-4

Davis vs. Glover rumoured for 179.
http://mmajunkie.com/2014/07/report-glover-teixeira-phil-davis-verbal-agreements-in-place-for-fall-fight-possibly-ufc-179


----------



## RKing85

I will be seriously pissed if Cerrone/Alvarez is just a giant cock tease.


----------



## Ray

Jones trolling fans on Instagram :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

His account was clearly hacked again :side:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

176 was supposed to be tomorrow. I aint even mad cos the delay was the best thing that happened to Aldo v Mendes imo, led to a ton more shittalking and heat between TAM/Nova Unioao, I like that its after Barao/TJ rematch too, if TJ wins again (thats a big if, imo) then pressure is on Aldo big time, last brazilian holding a belt and defending at home.


----------



## Killmonger

Jon has too much time on his hands, man.


----------



## RKing85

The best was a few days ago when Jon Jones said something on twitter, and then somebody responded to him "Are you going to delete that tweet too?" and Jones replied with "Yep" and then deleted the tweet. I howled with laughter.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

DC will steamroll Jones.

Mark my words.


----------



## RKing85

If DC's knee was 100%, I'd be picking him for sure.

I'm still going to pick him, but definitly not as confident.


----------



## EyeZac

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> DC will steamroll Jones.
> 
> Mark my words.


I would love to see it happen but I would be shocked. I think Jones is going to turn this into a display of just how much better he is than everybody in the division.


----------



## Walls

I fully support heel Jon Jones.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> DC will steamroll Jones.
> 
> Mark my words.


I agree.


----------



## Ray

Jones is hilarious when he's being a dick to fans. Its how he always should've been instead of being a fake goody two shoes.


----------



## Cashmere

*Here we go!* :banderas


----------



## Velvet onion

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/8/4/59...staredown-turns-into-wild-brawl-las-vegas-mma


----------



## corkymccorkell

Never seen a fight break out like that at a media day before, crazy!


----------



## DCR

Looks like Jon is in DC's head.

I hope this doesn't affect the fight, though.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

http://fat.gfycat.com/UntriedAfraidBetafish.mp4

Anik :lmao

cant wait for this fucking fight :mark:

edit- it was Dave Sholler, not Anik


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Man can't wait for Jones vs. Cormier


----------



## Vic Capri

Sh** just got real!

- Vic


----------



## RKing85

fight might be a little strong for that.

I'd call it handbags at 10 paces.


----------



## T-Viper

I love this crazy shit man. Reminds me of the greatest moment in Boxing history... Larry Holmes diving off the hood of a car! lol


----------



## Cashmere

*I cannot wait for this fight* :zayn3

*EDIT: The user deleted the vid for some reason. I'll find another one.*


----------



## Liam Miller

I usually don't keep up with anything jones but have these two had an exchange of words prior? to me it's the most random pre fight fight to breakout, would have expected it with brock/mir, tito/anyone, diaz/anyone and i could probably go on


----------



## Cashmere

*Here we go. I found the full up-close confrontation :banderas*


----------



## Mikey Damage

holy shit


----------



## Ray

Holy shit fam :zayn3

Million buys for UFC 178 confirmed

Can't fucking wait for this fight :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Ray

Liam Miller said:


> I usually don't keep up with anything jones but have these two had an exchange of words prior? to me it's the most random pre fight fight to breakout, would have expected it with brock/mir, tito/anyone, diaz/anyone and i could probably go on


Apparently after UFC 121 (before Jones was champ, and Cormier was at LHW), Jones rubbed Cormier the wrong way. Jones said (to Cormier) that he could take him down and beat him up and that his Olympic wrestling credentials meant fuck all. 

That's how their feud started. 

Can't wait till Sept 27th. Might consider freezing myself ala Cartman until that date.


----------



## TheJack

Just imagine what Danas reaction would be if either one got injured during the brawl.

:banderas


The hype is real.


Winner via German Suplex pls.


----------



## Walls

lol Jones took Cormier down. Just saying.


----------



## Nocturnal

I hope the NSAC doesn't do some dumb shit because of this. I'm so fucking hype for this fight.


----------



## Walls

It's going to be great when Jones owns Cormier and then Cormier can hopelessly float between divisions before getting the fuck off my tv forever.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Walls said:


> lol Jones took Cormier down. Just saying.


Yeah..that's not what I saw. I saw DC taking down the guy trying to pull him off then Bones piling on top. Not much of a takedown is it?  

Can't wait for this fight though. They're in each other's heads and it's awesome. Smack-talking DC and heel Jon Jones. The whole damn card is good too. Please let UFC 178 be as epic as it looks :mark:


----------



## DCR

I didn't see anyone mention it but Jones also posted an instagram video talkin shit on DC immediately after this happened. I'm not tech savvy enough to get it up on here.

Jones did take him down, but an actual fight is 100 percent different. There were people everywhere and Cormier could have fallen off the podium or tripped over something.


----------



## TCE

Has anyone seen the video on Sports Center right after the brawl between Jones/DC? Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Blackbeard

:lmao :lmao :lmao that dude trying to stop Bones got steamrolled.

Jon must really despise DC, he was throwing those ground shots with bad intentions.


----------



## Blackbeard

:maury Stipe posted this on twitter.


----------



## RKing85

love it or hate, this brawl today just added 10,000 buys to the PPV number.


----------



## Cashmere

TCE said:


> Has anyone seen the video on Sports Center right after the brawl between Jones/DC? Pretty funny stuff.







:lmao 

*It's priceless.*


----------



## TCE

₵A$H®;37786058 said:


> :lmao
> 
> *It's priceless.*


LOL also this:


----------



## Blackbeard

₵A$H®;37786058 said:


> :lmao
> 
> *It's priceless.*


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:vince$


----------



## TCE

They've just been separated on Fox Sports 1 right now apparently. I can't watch it because I live in England, but that's what I've just heard.


----------



## Ray

Sept 27th :zayn3


----------



## TCE

So Mark Hunt has just tweeted he's unemployed, what the fuck is going on here?


----------



## EyeZac

Heel Jones is so awesome. Can't wait for this fight!


----------



## Walls

They continued to talk shit to each other on Twitter after: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/446444/Jones--Cormier-sht-talk-on-Twitter-after-brawl/

Too lazy to cut and paste it all. Jones talking shit about taking him down is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Rush

RIP Cormier. Jones going to do work against that overrated twat. 



Walls said:


> They continued to talk shit to each other on Twitter after: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/446444/Jones--Cormier-sht-talk-on-Twitter-after-brawl/
> 
> Too lazy to cut and paste it all. Jones talking shit about taking him down is hilarious :lmao


:duck


----------



## EyeZac

TCE said:


> So Mark Hunt has just tweeted he's unemployed, what the fuck is going on here?


Dana saying it's not UFC related.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Pretty fucking hyped for 178 right now.. :mark:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Nice build up for this one.

Jon Jones proving once again he is one of the best heels in the biz.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

the UFC Tonight interview was hilarious, loving the heat, this gif is badass, just needs some dramatic music in the background


----------



## TCE

UFC 178 is stacked:

Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier 
Conor McGregor vs. Dustin Poirier
Donald Cerrone vs. Eddie Alvarez (possibly)
Dominick Cruz vs. Takeya Mizugaki
Tim Kennedy vs. Yoel Romero
Bobby Green vs. Jorge Masvidal
Amanda Nunes vs. Cat Zingano
Brian Ebersole vs. John Howard
Patrick Cote vs. Stephen Thompson
Kevin Lee vs. Jon Tuck
Manny Gamburyan vs. Cody Gibson

Best card of the year by far on paper.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

TCE said:


> UFC 178 is stacked:
> 
> Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier
> Conor McGregor vs. Dustin Poirier
> Donald Cerrone vs. Eddie Alvarez (possibly)
> Dominick Cruz vs. Takeya Mizugaki
> Tim Kennedy vs. Yoel Romero
> Bobby Green vs. Jorge Masvidal
> Amanda Nunes vs. Cat Zingano
> Brian Ebersole vs. John Howard
> Patrick Cote vs. Stephen Thompson
> Kevin Lee vs. Jon Tuck
> Manny Gamburyan vs. Cody Gibson
> 
> Best card of the year by far on paper.


Looks awesome. Hopefully Cerrone/Alvarez is signed, sealed and delivered sharpish.


----------



## Cashmere

*Cormier playing that outspoken babyface role well. But Jones is still going to crush him :lol*


----------



## Ray

The best part of the Jones/Cormier vid is McGregor taking selfies with fans while the brawl is going on behind him :lmao


----------



## JerichoH20

Jones is at it again..


----------



## Blackbeard

JerichoH20 said:


> Jones is at it again..


Is that plaster from the brawl yesterday?


----------



## B-Dawg

No, he was busted open like a week ago during training.


----------



## Blackbeard

SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> No, he was busted open like a week ago during training.


Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## B-Dawg

I highly recommend everyone watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIFJ0Lr4Wj4

I'm only 10 minutes in, but I legit LOL'd @ Conor talking about Dustin's chin.


----------



## RKing85

the Sportscenter and FoX Sports One segements with Jones and Cormier were gold.

This fight is so much bigger than Jones/Gus 2 would have been.


----------



## Ray

Jones burying Dave Sholler at the Q&A session :lmao


----------



## Walls

Jones: "I'm going to make him my wife. You're going to be Mrs. Jones for the night. I'm going to rub on that big ol' belly. And you're going to like it."


Heel Jones is amazing :lmao


----------



## Ray

I always knew he would've been an amazing heel if he let it all out.


----------



## Ray

Luke Thomas had his 100th Live Chat today :hb


----------



## EyeZac

Jones bringing in those PPV buys.


----------



## Blackbeard

Walls said:


> Jones: "I'm going to make him my wife. You're going to be Mrs. Jones for the night. I'm going to rub on that big ol' belly. And you're going to like it."
> 
> 
> Heel Jones is amazing :lmao


All these homoerotic comments from Bones remind me of Tyson back in the day.



> You are sweet. I'm going to make sure you kiss me good with those big lips. I'm gonna make you my girlfriend.


----------



## Blackbeard

Gunnar Nelson vs. Rick Story set for Oct 4th in Sweden.

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11323007/gunnar-nelson-rick-story-headline-ufc-fight-night-oct-4


----------



## Ray

Jones was hilarious on Kimmel last night :lmao

Also, Belfort looking SMALL breh's. Helwani could probably take him: 











Maybe he should drop down and face Mighty Mouse for the FLW title :ti


----------



## nazzac

He will have to once Weidman destroys him


----------



## Stormbringer

Oh my Holy Jesus, Belfort looks like he just got out of rehab...

Who's next for Weidman...*sigh* fuck!


----------



## Walls

This is what happens when you replace TRT with TNT bros.


----------



## Ray

Weidman should make it a Title vs. Hair match. 

That mohawk is awful, and Vitor should feel bad for sporting it at dinosaur years old.


----------



## Killmonger

Damn...

I'm no Vitor fan but I wish Rockhold would just shut up about em already. 

He took the fight knowing he was on the juice. :kobe


----------



## Cashmere

> *Jones:* Hey *****, are you still there?
> *Cormier:* I’m here. I’m here. You are just the fakest person. I actually admire that you can be this fake, and like, when the TV comes on, you can just change. You’re a chameleon.
> *Jones:* I’m a professional.
> *Cormier:* It’s awesome. It’s unbelievable. Unbelievable.
> *Jones:* The fact that you’re a ***** hasn’t changed.
> *Cormier:* It’s unbelievable how fake you can really be. You’re such a f—ing *****. My god. It is amazing. It’s amazing. But hat’s off to you because you have a great PR person. Because they have done a great job training you because you are just terrible. You are the f—ing scum of the earth. You are a terrible human being, but you can really turn it on, huh?
> *Jones:* Thank you.
> *Cormier:* I wish they would let me next door so I could spit in your f—ing face.
> *Jones:* You know I would absolutely kill you if you ever did something like that, right?
> *Cormier:* You could never, you could never kill me.
> *Jones:* Oh, I bet you I could.
> *Cormier:* You should try Jon. You really should try Jon.
> *Jones:* No, I would literally kill you if you spit in my face.
> *Cormier:* Yeah, let’s try that Jon.
> *Jones:* Literally kill you.
> *Cormier:* Let’s try that Jon.
> *Jones:* I’m not saying I would fight you, I said I would kill you if you did some s–t like that.
> *Cormier:* So Jon, do you think I’m just gonna sit there and let you kill me Jon? I mean really.
> 
> http://www.bjpenn.com/jones-cormier-off-air-transcript/




*EDIT: Found the video on dailymotion. Heel Jones is amazing.* :banderas


----------



## Ray

Jones with the death threat :banderas

My god. No words. This is already the most anticipated fight ever for me personally


----------



## Walls

That's fucking amazing :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

₵A$H®;37965522 said:


> *EDIT: Found the video on dailymotion. Heel Jones is amazing.* :banderas


:lmao Ive watched this 4 times now and it just gets better, Bones grin at 00:20, someone needs to make a smilie of that


----------



## Walls

The more I watch it, the funnier it gets. DC randomly being like "I wish they would let me next door so I could spit in your fucking face" and the way he says it may be one of the best lines ever.


----------



## Rush

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> :lmao Ive watched this 4 times now and it just gets better, Bones grin at 00:20, someone needs to make a smilie of that












really quick job on that.


----------



## RKing85

nice to see Jones start to embrace being a heel.

He finally stopped being stupid and realized he is going to make more money being a bad guy.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

MMA is not wrestling. Jones is not a heel, he's just a fucking moron. I want Cormier to suplex him on his fucking head and give him brain damage.

Speaking of brain damage, that fucking piece of shit war machine got released from bellator for beating up Christy Mack. Just put that worthless retard in jail forever so he doesn't bother anyone anymore.


----------



## Cleavage

elhijodelbodallas said:


> MMA is not wrestling. Jones is not a heel, he's just a fucking moron. I want Cormier to suplex him on his fucking head and give him brain damage.
> 
> Speaking of brain damage, that fucking piece of shit war machine got released from bellator for beating up Christy Mack. Just put that worthless retard in jail forever so he doesn't bother anyone anymore.


----------



## TexasTornado

Chael choked out tonight round 1


----------



## Irish Jet

Chael's fall from grace has been absolutely ridiculous. Keeps getting worse.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Irish Jet said:


> Chael's fall from grace has been absolutely ridiculous. Keeps getting worse.


How? He lost a grappling match to a high level guy in Galvao. Nothing embarrassing about that at all. Dude lasted 14 of the 20 mins.


----------



## Walls

Chael should be commended on his performance last night. If one knows anything about BJJ and it's ranks, you'd know that Galvao is a baaaaad motherfucker. The fact that Chael lasted as long as he did is pretty amazing. What's even more impressive is the fact that Josh Mother Fucking Barnett tapped Dean Lister. That's incredible.


----------



## samizayn

TexasTornado said:


> Chael choked out tonight round 1


There was only one round. And this was literally, no form of exaggeration -- a white belt, vs a 9x world champion black belt. Exactly what it looked like. I went into it thinking RIP Chael and when I saw him not just lasting, but in top position (for what it's worth in jiu jitsu) I was pretty blown away. Nothing to be ashamed of IMO.


----------



## Irish Jet

Oh I thought it was just MMA. My bad.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Apparently Gina Carano was signed by Bellator.


----------



## Blackbeard

Have you guys seen what that POS War Machine did to Christy Mack? he's a fucking animal.









http://mmajunkie.com/2014/08/christy-mack-posts-disturbing-photos-from-alleged-war-machine-assault


----------



## Ray

I don't know whether to be impressed or not by Chaels performance.

On the one hand, he was able to last 14 mins against one of the best P4P BJJ practitioners on the planet. However, he did absolutely nothing to Andre, just pretty much working out of the guard and pulling out the moment Galvao tried to muster any kind of sweep/offense. Pretty much the definition of stalling.

The moment Galvao got his back, it was pretty much over. 

Barnett submitting Lister with 8 seconds left tho (Y)


----------



## Walls

Random, I know, but this is Cyborg on a beach with some average chick in Thailand recently. What in the fucking fuck.


----------



## B-Dawg

Can you imagine the size of that clit?


----------



## Ray

Why is that dude wearing a bikini


----------



## Blackbeard

SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Can you imagine the size of that clit?


About the size of my big toe.


----------



## Trifektah

RKing85 said:


> nice to see Jones start to embrace being a heel.
> 
> He finally stopped being stupid and realized he is going to make more money being a bad guy.


----------



## Blackbeard

Trifektah said:


>


:lmao MMA fans always create the best gifs.


----------



## nazzac

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/08/jon-jo...f-planned-ufc-178-meeting-with-daniel-cormier

Unbelievable


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! FFS! I hate the injury bug...


----------



## B-Dawg

I'm so fucking disappointed right now. 

I feel really bad for Gus.


----------



## Irish Jet

Card was always too good to be true.

:mcgregoat to CARRY this shit.


----------



## Walls

FUCK. FUCK. FUCK. FUCK. FUCK. FUCK. FUCK. FUCK. FUCK. FUCK. FUCK. FUCK.


That is all.


----------



## TexasTornado

Again? Geez


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

well fuck, just last week I was bitching about having to wait 7 weeks for this fight, now its 5 fucking months away :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

nazzac said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/08/jon-jo...f-planned-ufc-178-meeting-with-daniel-cormier
> 
> Unbelievable


Well that blows :sadbron


----------



## Saint Dick

Disaster.

but :mcgregoat


----------



## Killmonger

You've gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## RKing85

Hopefully Cormier rests as much as possible for the next 2 months, get his knee as close to 100% as possible.


----------



## Blackbeard

Meanwhile the longer we wait the more likely Gus will have to face Rumble :trips5


----------



## TexasTornado

Found this on another forum.


----------



## Ray

Robin Williams dying and Jones/Cormier getting postponed all in the same week.


Fuck my life. Fuck it hard.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Pettis, Cain, Jomes your reigning defending champs, maybe once a year.


----------



## B-Dawg

They moved Cariaso/Mighty Mouse to 178. 177 is legit up there for worst PPV card ever. Bethe Correia/Shayna Baszler is the fucking co-main.


----------



## Blackbeard

Imagine the PPV sales they'd generate if they pushed Bones vs. DC back to 183 instead of 182 :vince$


----------



## Ray

Betch Correira vs. Shayna Baszler is the co-main for 177 :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ray

177= WOAT. 

The Johnson/Cariaso fight should've stayed on 177. Just use that card as a sacrificial lamb. It's going to do record low buys anyways.

There's still a little interest in Dillashaw/Barao II, and I wouldn't have minded it had they moved that to UFC 178. Dillashaw/Barao 2 + the undercard for 178 is still a pretty strong card imo.


----------



## Cashmere

*I'm still smiling from when Julianna Peña choked the shit out of Baszler on The Ultimate Fighter. She blows.

I'm disappointed about Jones' injury . Hopefully he comes back stronger than ever. Also Cormier get to have a full training camp too. They will tear the house down at 182. The wait will be worth it. *


----------



## SonoShion

182 eh? Good thing since I'll be in Vegas for new year anyways :mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ray said:


> Betch Correira vs. Shayna Baszler is the co-main for 177 :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Heard on MMA Beat it was actually going to be Danny Castillo/Steven Thompson (Castillo's a TAM guy too so guess he's a Sacramento native). Tbh Correira/Baszler is more of a contender's fight.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## McQueen

What the hell is the point of that?

I don't get some of the stuff people do to fundraise.


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> What the hell is the point of that?
> 
> I don't get some of the stuff people do to fundraise.


You know how in Australia we started the whole nek nominate thing where you drink a beer, and tag someone who has to do it next and so on. Well it kind of took off and people ended up dying doing stupid shit but people with a kinder heart took the concept and switched it up to be more charitable. So there were some that was to give a homeless guy some food, or a couple of bucks etc etc. This is just a continuation of that and once celebrities got involved the profile of it is obviously raised.


----------



## McQueen

Drinking beer is fun though.


----------



## Walls

I beg to differ.


----------



## Ray

And they're resorting to Groupon for selling UFC 177 tickets :lmao

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gl-ufc-177


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> You know how in Australia we started the whole nek nominate thing where you drink a beer, and tag someone who has to do it next and so on. *Well it kind of took off and people ended up dying doing stupid shit* but people with a kinder heart took the concept and switched it up to be more charitable. So there were some that was to give a homeless guy some food, or a couple of bucks etc etc. This is just a continuation of that and once celebrities got involved the profile of it is obviously raised.


Yeah. The guy over here who decided to neck a pint of some shit and then said he'd jump in a river. He downed the pint, jumped in the river and drowned.

They blamed the game but I don't remember the rules stating that you should jump in a fucking river.

I almost felt bad for finding the outcry hilarious.


----------



## Blackbeard

Think it might be time for Maynard to retire. His chin can't handle shots anymore.

Also



> I guess I’m going to Sweden to whip some ass


 hh 

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/08/anthony-johnson-more-than-down-to-fight-alexander-gustafsson


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^Agreed. Feel sorry for Maynard but having seen his last 3 fights end in bad TKOs you'd have to say it's time before he gets any more damage. His decision ofc.


----------



## Walls

OSP drove me insane last night. His striking is sloppy as fuck and he's still pulling off the shit he does. Imagine if he focused and cleaned it up? He covers distance amazingly well and is very long. Hopefully that fight opened his eyes.

So, I just found this video on the UG of War Machine a few days before the Mack thing. This is his taped reaction to not getting a slurpee at 7/11. No wonder the dude is in prison:


----------



## TCE

Walls said:


> OSP drove me insane last night. His striking is sloppy as fuck and he's still pulling off the shit he does. Imagine if he focused and cleaned it up? He covers distance amazingly well and is very long. Hopefully that fight opened his eyes.
> 
> So, I just found this video on the UG of War Machine a few days before the Mack thing. This is his taped reaction to not getting a slurpee at 7/11. No wonder the dude is in prison:


Guys off his fucking head.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

So, quick news. Alvarez let go from Bellator contract. Signs with UFC. Alvarez/Cerrone is ON for UFC 178


----------



## Blackbeard

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> So, quick news. Alvarez let go from Bellator contract. Signs with UFC. Alvarez/Cerrone is ON for UFC 178












Props to Scott Coker for letting him go.


----------



## Irish Jet

War Machine should have auditioned for Tuco Salamanca. He has that shit down.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I hope Chandler follows Alvarez to UFC.


----------



## Mikey Damage

and Will Brooks.

Load up that 155.


----------



## Walls

I don't think Alvarez will be as successful in the UFC as most seem to think. I actually think Cowboy takes that fight pretty easily.


----------



## RKing85

I don't see Alvarez ever wearing UFC gold, that's for sure. They could baby him to a title shot, but I don't even see that really. 

But I am fucking stoked for this one. The true main event of the card.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Walls said:


> I don't think Alvarez will be as successful in the UFC as most seem to think. I actually think Cowboy takes that fight pretty easily.


I agree but it'll be fun while it lasts


----------



## Blackbeard

Am I the only one here who thinks Cowboy is ridiculously oversized to be a Lightweight? Dude is built like a Middleweight.


----------



## Ray




----------



## JoseBxNYC

Machida vs. Rockhold being discussed


----------



## Walls

Ray said:


>



TNT BROS, EVERYONE DUCKING VITOR. EXCEPT FOR CHEESUS. If you don't watch TTTHS, odds are that meant nothing to you.


----------



## Blackbeard

> Saw Jones on @jimmykimmel clowning me for 4th in the OLYMPICS. This morning I can across this little nugget  #dummy












:HA I love this feud so much.


----------



## Ray

Matt Riddle being first lel


----------



## Walls

It'll be even funnier when Jones runs over Cormier.


----------



## Myers

Cormier is going to get crushed. Bones shouldn't be fighting midgets anyways.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Myers said:


> Cormier is going to get crushed. Bones shouldn't be fighting midgets anyways.


5'11 is hardly a midget


----------



## Walls

It is when you're as tall as Jones and you have a reach advantage of over a foot. He's going to jab the shit out of Cormier. I keep hearing the Barnett argument for why Cormier will win and I think it's silly. As much as I love Barnett, he's not Jones. He doesn't use his size like Jones does, in fact, no one does.


----------



## B-Dawg

Damn, Woodley made quick work of Stun Gun. Great rebound after the loss to Rory.

*Edit:* Bisping looked _fantastic._ Great performance from him; props to Le for hanging in as long as he did.


----------



## Ray

Knew Woodley would make quick work of Kim. The way he was fighting recently was reckless and it was bound to catch up to him. 

Also called Bisping finishing Le in the 4th round. That fight went pretty much exactly how I thought it would.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jesus, Bisping destroyed Le's face.


----------



## corkymccorkell

Dos Anjos getting that upset :mark:

Just shook-up the whole division.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Looked like an early stoppage but Bendo admitted he looked bad. Dos Anjos just cemented himself as a future contender.


----------



## RKing85

have no idea why Cung Le was such a sexy underdog pick for some people. Dude is 42 years old, and even older in terms of fight age.

And I will be picking Cormier to beat Jones. He only needs three takedowns to win.


----------



## Cashmere

I can't stand Henderson. Glad he got beat up yesterday.


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> have no idea why Cung Le was such a sexy underdog pick for some people. Dude is 42 years old, and even older in terms of fight age.


Most people probably picked Le because of their hatred for Bisping. Plus he did KO Franklin in his last fight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Team Velasquez vs. Team Werdum is on Fight Pass but the Women's Straweight is on TV. What the fuck....


----------



## B-Dawg

Velasquez/Werdum is TUF: Latin America, so ya. I'm actually pretty excited for the Strawweight season.


----------



## RKing85

no amount of money in the world could get me to watch a full season of TUF these days.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Nevermind is on Fox Deportes =D


----------



## Stormbringer

Well the season with a bunch of dudes speaking "gibberish" won't sell like a bunch of "cheerleaders" stretching and bending. Sad fact but that's what its all about.


----------



## Blackbeard

Am I dreaming? Dana White just admitted he was wrong unk



> “It’s no secret how fired up I get when there’s bad judging, but I have to apologize to judge Hughes,” said White, whose scrum was streamed on UFC Fight Pass. “I did get some misinformation. He didn’t score the second fight 30-27 for the fighter from China.
> 
> “And yeah, I got a little crazy, and I overstepped my bounds. It’s not the first time, and hopefully that’s the last time I’ll ever do that. I was wrong.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/08/dana-white-on-ufc-judging-flap-i-overstepped-my-bounds-i-was-wrong


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

this is a nice breakdown, Hardy and Gooden are the best commentary team in the UFC right now imo


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Totally random post. Watched an old Pride event today and saw a young Alistair Overeem against Chuck Liddell. Saw deja vu when Alistair gassed and then got knocked out  Some things just stay the same.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Bonnar signs with Bellator. Will fight Tito Ortiz.


----------



## Stormbringer

Bonnar is gonna win that one. Just hope Bonnar gets cut open and gets fired up!


----------



## Blackbeard

JoseBxNYC said:


> Bonnar signs with Bellator. Will fight Tito Ortiz.


I thought Bonnar retired after he failed that drug test?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

House Blackbeard said:


> I thought Bonnar retired after he failed that drug test?


No longer retired.

Bellator needs to focus on younger guys and their tournaments. That's how they built guys like Curran, Chandler & Brooks. I know their Light Heavyweight Division is lacking but signing washed up fighters isn't the answer.


----------



## Blackbeard

JoseBxNYC said:


> No longer retired.
> 
> Bellator needs to focus on younger guys and their tournaments. That's how they built guys like Curran, Chandler & Brooks. I know their Light Heavyweight Division is lacking but signing washed up fighters isn't the answer.


Well that's obvious now lol D'oh. Wasn't there also a suspension from Nevada, I guess its now lapsed?

100% agree with your bottom comment.


----------



## RKing85

I have never once in my life considered a Ortiz/Bonnar fight.

Bonnar says Dana gave him his blessings to sign with Bellator.


----------



## Trifektah

Lorenzo must have ripped Dana a new asshole over that judging fiasco in Macao. 

Bonnar is notoriously bad against wrestlers, he lost to a 468 year old Mark Coleman ffs

And lastly, this:


----------



## Blackbeard

Trifektah said:


>


 :bryanlol


----------



## Blackbeard

> “But we want to do Tyron Woodley vs. Hector Lombard – that’s the fight we want to do.
> 
> “Hector said yes, we’re just waiting to hear from Woodley. Lombard said he would fight him, no problem.”


:mark: :mark: :mark:

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/08/ufc-targeting-tyron-woodley-vs-hector-lombard-pending-woodleys-approval

Rumble calls out Gus.


> “I respect you as a fighter but this is business,” he wrote. “@danawhite said our fight makes sense. There’s nobody left for us to fight plus the fans are begging for us to fight so let’s give the fans what they wanna see!”


:banderas

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/08/after-targeting-everybody-anthony-johnson-calls-out-alexander-gustafsson


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

I just did a video earlier in the week about Cain Velasquez facing Fabricio werdum, Is it me or does anyone think Werdum has the potential to shock the world again? I always viewed him as the darkhorse of the heavyweights, he does impressive things when you least expect him to. Check out my link down below


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Barao is out of 177. He passed out due to weight cut.


----------



## B-Dawg

Holy Shit, this is awful. Cejudo/Jorgenson is a no-go, as well. They got Joe Soto to fill in for Barao on 24 hours notice. What a fucking catastrophe.

It's not going to happen, but can you imagine if Joe fucking Soto becomes the UFC Bantamweight Champion? :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Looking forward to hearing Rogan working overtime trying to convince us what a killer Soto is, "He's NO JOKE, Mike", right before he goes in and gets KO'd in a minute.

Only other thing on the card im remotely interested in is the womens fight, wanna see Bitch Correia keep taking out the horsewomen.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Bets on how much buys 177 will do? I'll go with 80k. Can't do more than the 174 card. Just can't.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Should have given Jorgensen the fight.


----------



## Mr. Socko

177 is a total disaster. At least they'll get an estimate of the worst they can do on ppv. 

Anyone catch One fc 19? Most violent night of fights ive seen in a long time. Refs were atrocious with the stoppages. Some PRIDE quality beatdowns.

180 looks amazing with all the main card fights having FOTN potential. Hope to Christ Cain doesn't get injured


----------



## B-Dawg

You know the card is shit when the fight I'm most looking forward to is Correia/Baszler.


----------



## TexasTornado

Just remember guys.. EVERYONE thought TJ was going to get hit ass kicked before the last title fight.. and now EVERYONE is saying the same about Soto.. Soto is tough and was atually training with Team Alpha male just a few months ago. They are both Cali wrestlers and college wrestlers.. should be a stand up battle because the wrestling will counter out.


----------



## EyeZac

Correia/Baszler is the only fight I really care about. I wasn't invested into this card anyway but Barao being out just cripples the PPV. I'm more interested in how many buys the thing will do.


----------



## Blackbeard

JoseBxNYC said:


> Barao is out of 177. He passed out due to weight cut.


fpalm


----------



## RKing85

what an insane past 24 hours for this UFC 177 card.

Sacramento deserves so much better.


----------



## Killmonger

I'm not even gonna bother with this shit.


----------



## Ray

So the only two fucking fights I was ACTUALLY looking forward to from this entire card are off :lmao

Bummer. I was actually pretty excited for Cejudo and Dillashaw/Barao 2. 

Garbage card now. If UFC manages to get 50,000 buys, they should be jumping for joy. Will still watch though b/c DILLASHAW is my boy.


----------



## EyeZac

Woodley should totally just fight Lombard. Don't want to get stuck with that "ducking" stigma.


----------



## Walls

Then they can both gas in the 2nd and stare at each other for another 3 rounds because odds are that would be a 5 rounder, which would be hilarious. Woodley is so overrated. Rory laid out the game play for him perfectly and made him look stupid. God doesn't want UFC 177 to happen, apparently. At this point it's comical. Injury Bug coming back with a vengeance, he's such an asshole:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

He is indeed. Although tbf with Barao it was more a bad cut than injury. Well apparently it's a bad cut. Don't think TJ KILLAshaw is convinced 

On the Woodley/Lombard situation I'll wait to hear what Woodley has to say. Mainly because Dana seems to have it out for Woodley anyway and is prepared to use as many bully boy tactics as possible to get a fight done. Theoretically it makes sense and I wouldn't be shocked if Woodley won tbh. Lombard could easily gas out too quickly and Woodley finishes later on.


----------



## EyeZac

Ronda and her crew should really change the name of their group. Ronda can't be the only person winning and still use the name Four Horsewomen.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^Not like it matters anyway. I like it. At least it gives Bethe Correia a bit of a gimmick  Rousey's going to need a new opponent at some point so Correia should get there with one or 2 more fights.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Just noticed both UFC and Bellator have cards Friday.


----------



## Blackbeard

Beef between Ubereem and Rumble brewing?


> “(He said that out of) jealousy,” Overeem said. “I can’t think of any other explanations. I have no relationship with the guy.”
> 
> “All this talking to the media? I don’t get,” Overeem said. “Where I come from, if I have a problem, I’m coming directly to you and I’m asking you what’s up. *For me, that’s like p-ssy behavior*. Maybe I’m missing something and I’m just crazy. On the other hand, I do feel honored people are saying my name in the media. It must mean I have some sort of importance.”
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson ✔
> @MMAjunkie that's the cutest thing I've heard all day. He can be fake all he wants that's on him.* Seeing him would make me spit in his face
> *


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/09/alistair-overeem-on-anthony-johnsons-criticism-thats-like-p-ssy-behavior


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^ :banderas That'd be a sweet fight, nothing I like more than seeing Overeem KTFO


----------



## JoeMcKim

16 year old Ronda's profile as a moderator on a Pokemon forum.


----------



## Big Doobie

Jim Ross and Chael Sonnen to commentate Battleground MMA PPV

LINK


----------



## Ray

Anik getting visually raped by Overeem at the weigh ins :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

:lmao poor guy looks traumatized.


----------



## Ray

Anik getting flashbacks like it's 'Nam.


----------



## Stormbringer

Goodbye Overeem...


----------



## RKing85

What was left of Overeem's bandwagon just plunged off a cliff and exploded in a ball of flames.

Really good main event between Pitbull and Curran earlier tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

Lauzon, Mitrione, and Jacare takin' the Ws :dance2


----------



## Blackbeard

:maury Oh Overeem


----------



## Blackbeard

> A middleweight fight between Luke Rockhold and Michael Bisping has been pegged to headline a UFC Fight Night event on Nov. 8 in Sydney. :mark: :mark: :mark:


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11472385/luke-rockhold-michael-bisping-fight-november-8-australia


----------



## TheJack

:haha


Goodbye Overeem.

And some people thought that he could touch JDS.


----------



## Myers

Wow! Bellator sunk to a new low with that promo. That was the stupidest shit I have ever seen in MMA.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Bellator123>UFCFightNight


That whole interview with Bonnar revealing the masked guy, felt like it was 100% booked by Vince Russo himself....


----------



## Impolite

If Russo booked it the mask guy would have swerved Bonnar.


----------



## Blackbeard

TheJack said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao that was gold :banderas

I think I might even be a little excited for that fight now :lol


----------



## RKing85

Scott Coker has 0 charisma.

and when the unmasking happened, I would be shocked if even 5 people in the arena knew who that was.


----------



## Proc

> Preliminary ratings numbers are:
> 
> UFC main show on FS 1 from 10 p.m. to midnight 0.54
> 
> Bellator main show on Spike from 8 p.m. to after 10 p.m. 0.43
> 
> More details to come.


source observer homepage


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

I don't think that's too bad for Bellator tbh.


----------



## RKing85

that's 900k for UFC, 675k for Bellator. (viewers)


----------



## Blackbeard

I hope Coker is able to build Bellator up into a decent rival. I am getting sick of Dana throwing his weight around everywhere acting like he's the emperor of MMA.


----------



## Blackbeard

Browne vs. Schaub set for UFC 181

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/09/travis-browne-vs-brendan-schaub-slated-for-ufc-181-in-december


----------



## KO Lariat

House Blackbeard said:


> Browne vs. Schaub set for UFC 181
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/09/travis-browne-vs-brendan-schaub-slated-for-ufc-181-in-december


Oh man poor Schaub. Poor guy is gonna have brain damage bye the end of his career. Who's next for him hunt. 


So who is watching TUF? Can't wait for Carla to fight. Big fan of hers


----------



## Duke Silver

This is the first season of TUF I'm going too stick with in a long time. It's got all the elements to be an amazing season and the first episode was a good start. I love the seeding, that these girls are the top fighters in the division, and that there's a real goal at the end of it all. There's purpose and quality here. Unlike so many of the more recent seasons.

I finished re-watching the Comeback season a couple of days ago. I always loved the idea of bringing top fighters into TUF that needed a chance. That to me was the entire philosophy of TUF. That ideal was lost a long time ago and it's nice to have that back. Watching fighters with experience and top capabilities in this scenario. It makes such a big difference. I can't say I'm especially looking forward to the antics that will inevitably unfold, but even then, there should be a fresh dynamic with an all female cast vying for the top prize in the sport. There should be a lot of good tension. 

I was surprised by the first fight. I expected things to go down very differently. I'm really looking forward to Calderwood's fight next. Being a Scot, I'm rooting for her all the way. I've only seen a couple of her fights but she's looked impressive thus far. Carla's obviously the favorite and I think she'll get to the final, but I'm not sure who's going to join her. Penne, Rose, Calderwood, and Herrig are all possibilities in my eyes. 

I'd throw Rawlings name in there as well, but I don't know what's going on with her. It looked like something goes down on the show, and I know she's been through a lot of shit.


----------



## Stormbringer

Fell asleep before the decision, who won?


----------



## Duke Silver

Randa Markos won. It was a close fight but I feel like Tricia did just enough in the third round to seal the decision. She controlled the clinch against the cage and was generally the more active/aggressive fighter. Randa got the takedown late in the round, and eventually worked her way to full mount with a couple of seconds left. Despite that, it was Tricia who was more active on the ground - much like in the first round. 

It certainly wasn't a robbery, but definitely a surprise. Saying that, Randa looked really good. I can't remember seeing her fight before but she held her own against Torres. I thought Tricia would be able to impose her game a lot more effectively. Randa managed to neutralize her stand-up almost from the start.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bisping trashing Luke's KO record :hayden3


----------



## RKing85

60% of Bisping's career wins are via T/KO. Really surprized it's that high.

As for their spat, that doesn't even make my list of top 10 UFC beefs within the past month.


----------



## Duke Silver

So Nick Diaz was arrested a few days ago on suspicion of DUI.



> UFC welterweight Nick Diaz was arrested in California on September 6 on charges of suspicion of DUI, obstructing a police officer, destruction of evidence and driving with a suspended license, MMAFighting.com confirmed on Friday following an initial report from the Lodi News-Sentinel.
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/9/12/6141671/nick-diaz-arrested-on-suspicion-of-dui


Fuck sake Nick. You had a year and a half to do all the stupid shit you wanted. Why now?! :lmao

This better not have any impact on the Silva fight. I mean, it shouldn't.. It's not that serious, but it would be typical.


----------



## KO Lariat

What happened to the good ole days where people got high at home in the private of their bedrooms, basement, and garages


----------



## Blackbeard

I hope that DUI doesn't screw up the Silva fight.

:maury the vomiting part.


----------



## Ray

Andrei Arlovski just beat a Top 5 ranked Heavyweight in Bigfoot Silva y'all. 

#PartyLikeIts2005


----------



## Duke Silver

The fuck? I just watched the fight, and after hearing about a knockout, expected to see Arlovski take a bomb and go down hard. I had a real problem with this fight being made because I assumed Andrei would get his brains rattled (much like Big Nog/Nelson). That result is crazy. 

Bigfoot never got into the fight and Arlovski used good movement to get his shots off. I'm happy for the guy. Pitbull was one of my favourites when I first got into the sport.


----------



## nazzac

Arlovski is a good striker, just a shame he has such a weak chin.

WTF happened to Escudero? Won TUF, and then went on a huge downward spiral


----------



## Walls

I made $10 off Andrei, I'm happy. I bet a friend he would KO Silva (ever notice how TRT Silva took all Hunt had to offer for 5 rounds and non-TRT Silva get's KO'd by Cormier, Cain and Andre?) and thankfully he did. 

Do any of you guys listen/watch the Fighter And The Kid podcast with Brendan Schaub and Bryan Callen? Honestly, tied with the Rogan podcast for best ever and you all know how I fucking love Rogan, so that's saying something. I used to think Brendan was a fucking douche but after listening to his podcasts he's fucking awesome and one of my favorite people now. Raise your shield, bro.


----------



## Duke Silver

Walls said:


> I made $10 off Andrei, I'm happy. I bet a friend he would KO Silva (ever notice how TRT Silva took all Hunt had to offer for 5 rounds and non-TRT Silva get's KO'd by Cormier, Cain and Andre?) and thankfully he did.


I was thinking about that yesterday. It's quite bizarre. He must inject the stuff straight into that big, fat head of his. The difference between taking bombs from Hunt for 5 rounds and getting knocked out by Arlovski in a couple of minutes is pretty damn monumental.

I'll watch out for that Schaub podcast. I'm currently of the opinion that he's a douche, but I'm always open to new content. If it's up their with JRE, it's probably worth a look-in.


----------



## Bfo4jd

MMA bashing going on in this thread brothers....


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1406946-decline-ufc-4.html


Go there and defend your shit.


----------



## Blackbeard

Cain your days are numbered :dance


----------



## Walls

Only they aren't. Cain is going to beat Werdum. I don't see anyone at HW that's going to fuck with Cain.


----------



## Blackbeard

Cormier could give Cain a challenge but that'll never happen.


----------



## RKing85

excited for Jones/Cormier, but I would be more excited for Cain/Cormier. But as mentioned, no way that happens.


----------



## TCE

My body is ready for Hunt/Nelson.


----------



## Blackbeard

TCE said:


> My body is ready for Hunt/Nelson.


----------



## Blackbeard

Honda rolling with Melendez.


----------



## Walls

Nelson/Hunt is almost too good to be true. Apparently they are talking about a catch weight fight between Rumble/Overeem. Will be funny to watch Overeem get KTFO if that happens and then what for him?


----------



## Blackbeard

Lots of fights have been made!

Last chance saloon for Ubereem. He'll be facing Stefan Struve on the UFC Fox 13 card.
http://mmajunkie.com/2014/09/alistair-overeem-vs-stefan-struve-booked-for-ufc-on-fox-13-in-phoenix

Cigano vs. Stipe Miocic will also be on the same card.
http://mmajunkie.com/2014/09/junior-dos-santos-vs-stipe-miocic-targeted-for-ufc-on-fox-13

And lastly Machida vs. CB Dollaway UFC Fight Night in Dec.
http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11544470/lyoto-machida-fight-cb-dollaway-ufc-fight-night-event-brazil


----------



## nazzac

Come on Stipe!!


----------



## Rush

Bfo4jd said:


> MMA bashing going on in this thread brothers....
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1406946-decline-ufc-4.html
> 
> 
> Go there and defend your shit.


good lord that thread is filled with some of the absolute worst wf has to offer.


----------



## EyeZac

Bfo4jd said:


> MMA bashing going on in this thread brothers....
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1406946-decline-ufc-4.html
> 
> 
> Go there and defend your shit.


fpalm That was horrible. Shouldn't have looked.


----------



## Myers

I'm fine with people's opinion on the state of MMA/UFC, but the ignorance and idiocy in that thread really started to bother me. I only got two pages in and had to stop.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Just saw a couple of those Rin Nakai youtube vids, da fuck, nightmare material :jaydamn


Much as i fucking love Mark Hunt I think Roy takes it tomorrow


----------



## Cashmere

Miesha better come out more engaged than she did in her Carmouche fight. Nakai doesn't look human :dahell

Nakai's judo looks so strong. Not sure if Miesha would want to grapple with that type of power. But knowing her, she won't back down because going for takedowns is her main gameplan and plus she's stubborn as a mule ( she has heart, but 'thinking' is not her strength sometimes ). That Ronda fight is a prime example of her trying to wrestle with someone who's superior to her. Imo I think it would be wise if she keeps the fight standing. Even as a big Miesha fan, I don't think she deserves another shot at Ronda for a long time. Cat, Holm, and Kaufman are clearly more deserving atm.

Speaking of the champion, Ronda and Cyborg have been going back n forth for awhile now. I hope those two can fight each other eventually. It's going to be epic when Ronda snaps Cyborg's arm.


----------



## Walls

Rumble is suspended indefinitely pending a restraining order his wife got due to alleged domestic abuse. Thiago Silva also just got fired again :lmao annnd Wandi retired very bitterly. Interesting day.


----------



## Nov

todays gonna be great. hunt, jury, sexyama, walsh and bruce leeroy all on the same card, bring it on!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

MARK MOTHERFUCKIN HUNT :mark:

so happy to be wrong about my prediction



Spoiler: HUNTOOOO


----------



## EyeZac

So how long before we get Rousey vs. Tate III - If Miesha Tate loses she must sign the right to her first born over to Ronda?


----------



## Cashmere

No more undefeated record for you Nakai!!! Cupcakes for everyone!!!












Frieza said:


> So how long before we get Rousey vs. Tate III - If Miesha Tate loses she must sign the right to her first born over to Ronda?


:lol

She's not ready. She's probably going to have a date with McMann soon:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513361293143986176
I'd say put her in the cage against McMann next. After that, maybe Holm or Kaufman. Also, she has to prove she can beat Cat before touching Ronda again ( hence why she's calling her out for a rematch ). I want Rousey vs Tate III in the worst way. But she has to deserve a title shot. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513240655926403072
And she needs a new fuckin corner. Quite a few been saying that for awhile now. Her fight IQ has to get better...


----------



## RKing85

Rousey has a whole list of people to fight. Zingano, Correira, Carano, Cyborg. Lots of options. No need for them to do Rousey/Tate any time in the next 2 years at least.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Mark Motherfucking Hunt :banderas 

Hunt/Arlovski has to be next surely? Title eliminator in that division probably. Can't say it myself (pretty new fan) but I'm sure a lot of people wouldn't have thought that possible in 2014. Last couple of yrs have really shown some great comeback stories


----------



## Nov

am i the only one who thought tate/nakai was cringeworthy. i couldn't watch. i might not have seen enough due to this, but tate just looks so fucking awkward in there, and nakai is one weird unit, couldn't do it. perhaps it was the height difference, i don't know, i just felt bad for both. i think i'm just losing it...


----------



## p862011

Nov said:


> am i the only one who thought tate/nakai was cringeworthy. i couldn't watch. i might not have seen enough due to this, but tate just looks so fucking awkward in there, and nakai is one weird unit, couldn't do it. perhaps it was the height difference, i don't know, i just felt bad for both. i think i'm just losing it...


we did get some nice oil check action:lawrence


----------



## Walls

What's with all the Tate hate? I don't get it. Her striking looked a lot better and she picked that nutty bitch apart. If anything, it proved that Nakai didn't deserve to be in there at all.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

so hyped :banderas


----------



## Ray

Terrible tattoos on both of them.


----------



## Walls

Connor is a stuttering fool. I'm so sick of his routine. I hope Poirier chokes him. If nothing else, if he makes it to Aldo, Aldo will run over him.


----------



## RKing85

UFC ain't putting Conor with any top guys any time soon. They are going to bring him along slowly. Milk everything out of him that they can't. 

No one huge fight on the card this weekend, but a bunch of really solid ones.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am just happy Sexyama is finally back in the win column.








:banderas


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Walls said:


> Connor is a stuttering fool. I'm so sick of his routine. I hope Poirier chokes him. If nothing else, if he makes it to Aldo, Aldo will run over him.


His ‘routine’ is the same shit you loved Chael doing, except Conor’s comes more from the heart and less from old pro-graps promos, plus he actually backs his up and is not just a bullshitting drug cheat 8*D, maybe you just don’t like his accent.

I honestly think the days of Aldo looking like some unbeatable superman in the division are passing, people said that same shit about Barao and Anderson. Jose hasn’t looked all that impressive in his last couple of fights, he fights twice a year and is plagued with injuries in a team plagued by fuckery. Actually wouldn’t be surprised if Chad beats him at 179 (hope he doesn’t though purely cos Aldo v Conor for the title is a much more exciting prospect).

Honestly don’t know how anyone can look at Conor’s game and state emphatically that he’d have nothing at all for Aldo. 




RKing85 said:


> UFC ain't putting Conor with any top guys any time soon. They are going to bring him along slowly. Milk everything out of him that they can't.


Disagree, if he beats Dustin he’s at the very most one fight away from a title shot, probably a decider against Cub. Dana and Lorenzo would give their right nuts to have a marketable company man like Conor as champ. He draws hype, excitement and media attention to everything he does and works his balls off to sell fights, all that is increased with a belt involved.


----------



## Blackbeard

Please Connor's mic skills are no where near Shale's godlike silver tongue. I watched that media event where McGregor was on stage with Bones and DC, his trash talking was pedestrian at best.


----------



## Cashmere

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513564089763627010
Guess she's down! Can't wait for this fight. Tate via Round 2 TKO. McMann is the superior grappler, but Miesha should wipe her out if her *corner* gives her the right advice.



Walls said:


> Her striking looked a lot better


10x better. She should've had that going for her in that Rousey fight...


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

House Blackbeard said:


> Please Connor's mic skills are no where near Shale's godlike silver tongue. I watched that media event where McGregor was on stage with Bones and DC, his trash talking was pedestrian at best.


Chael was an entertaining character but his talk was all empty bullshit with the best lines ripped from old movies and wrestling promos, nobody really believed any of it but it was funny to listen to,like a shifty used car salesman trying to sell you a piece of shit. Anderson would just shrug it off (or probably didnt even understand most of it anyway). 


Just watching the MMA hour, Jon Anik was a guest and said Cariaso needs to do something early to change the complexion of the fight and put DJ off his game, his suggestion was to intentionally "kick him in the nuts or headbutt him"


----------



## B-Dawg

Weidman is out of 181, the fight is postponed till February. Hendricks/Lawler is replacing it. Don't really mind the swap, tbh.


----------



## Blackbeard

SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Weidman is out of 181, the fight is postponed till February. Hendricks/Lawler is replacing it. Don't really mind the swap, tbh.


Jesus champions are so fragile these days.


----------



## Walls

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> His ‘routine’ is the same shit you loved Chael doing, except Conor’s comes more from the heart and less from old pro-graps promos, plus he actually backs his up and is not just a bullshitting drug cheat 8*D, maybe you just don’t like his accent.
> 
> I honestly think the days of Aldo looking like some unbeatable superman in the division are passing, people said that same shit about Barao and Anderson. Jose hasn’t looked all that impressive in his last couple of fights, he fights twice a year and is plagued with injuries in a team plagued by fuckery. Actually wouldn’t be surprised if Chad beats him at 179 (hope he doesn’t though purely cos Aldo v Conor for the title is a much more exciting prospect).
> 
> Honestly don’t know how anyone can look at Conor’s game and state emphatically that he’d have nothing at all for Aldo.



I just don't find him entertaining like I did Chael. And I'm full blooded Irish but he annoys the fuck out of me. I still think Aldo handles him with ease. I'm not saying he stops him but I'd bet money that he wins. I'm not saying Conor has nothing for him. I don't think Aldo is going to blast him in the first round. Conor's footwork is great, he moves weirdly and he's a fantastic counter puncher and uses weird angles and is fairly quick as well. I just see Aldo chopping his legs, taking that mobility and then just wearing him down over 5 rounds.


----------



## EyeZac

₵A$H®;39900721 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/51356408976362701010x better. She should've had that going for her in that Rousey fight...


Would have been better than trying for the takedown against a bronze medalist in judo. I didn't give Tate a chance to beat Rousey in their first fight but I thought she might have been able to put something together the second time around. Even with improved striking, I still think Tate goes the takedown just to try and prove a point.


----------



## Cashmere

Frieza said:


> Would have been better than trying for the takedown against a bronze medalist in judo. I didn't give Tate a chance to beat Rousey in their first fight but I thought she might have been able to put something together the second time around. Even with improved striking, I still think Tate goes the takedown just to try and prove a point.


Combination of a bad gameplan, bad corner advice, and a huge ego is what sent her flying in the second fight :lol. I think if she does get that third chance, she would smarten up and try the standing approach. But Rousey is only going to get better in that area too, so we'll see.

I'm patiently waiting for Rousey vs Holm :banderas


----------



## EyeZac

₵A$H®;39943578 said:


> Combination of a bad gameplan, bad corner advice, and a huge ego is what sent her flying in the second fight :lol. I think if she does get that third chance, she would smarten up and try the standing approach. But Rousey is only going to get better in that area too, so we'll see.
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for Rousey vs Holm :banderas


I think Rousey beats her again if they fight. The idea of Ronda getting a third armbar against Tate would be brilliant.

I'm just waiting for Rousey vs. anyone who gives her a challenge. She's by far my favourite fighter to watch so seeing her challenged would be nice for a change. Rousey vs. Holm would be interesting.


----------



## Walls

Jones got fucked, royally, for that brawl:


_*Just over two years ago, UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones signed a worldwide sponsorship deal with sports apparel giant Nike.

“The Nike deal means a lot to me," he said at the time. "It symbolizes something that I have been picturing forever. I preach about the law of attraction all the time and how if you focus on something and you apply yourself, if you do all the necessary steps and believe in it wholeheartedly, it can come to you."

And now it's gone.

During a Nevada Athletic Commission hearing today about the brawl with Daniel Cormier at a media event on August 4, Jones attorney revealed that Nike ended their sponsorship, worth "over six figures" per year.

According to attorney Ofir Ventura, another potential sponsorship of equivalent size was off the table as well following the brawl.

On top of that, the NAC levied a $50,000 fine and 40 hours of community service in Nevada. The fine represented 10% of Jones' show money.

“The fact that this needs to be completed before the fight is definitely going to have effect on my camp. I respect the commission though,” tweeted Jones immediately afterward. “40 hours of community service in Vegas with a fight coming up is the only thing that really concerns me.”

NAC commissioner Pat Lundvall expressed the view that while Cormier bore some responsibility for the brawl, he was less at fault that was Jones. Lundvall suggested a fine of $9,000 (10% of purse) and 20 hours of community service, which was accepted by the other commission members. Cormier's community service can be done in his hometown of San Jose, while Jones is required to put the hours in in Las Vegas.

Jones and Cormier fight in the main event of UFC 183 on Dec 3, live on PPV.*_


What in the fucking fuck. Cormier puts his hands on Jones' throat and pushes him, which is assault, and Jones retaliates in self defense and he gets fucked like that? Absolutely ridiculous. And Cormier got a slap on the wrist and it's fucking bullshit that he gets to do his community service in San Jose, whereas Jones has to go to Vegas. They clearly don't like Jones and like Cormier. This is insane. And Jones lost Nike, which is ridiculous considering they stood by Tiger Woods when he got caught fucking all those whores. But Golf and Tiger make more money for them than Jones, I suppose. Plus, Jones isn't white like Tiger is. Yes, Tiger is black but only in skin tone. You all know what I'm talking about. Jones took it up the ass on this.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Cormier shoved Jones, Jones threw punches :draper2 

Don't act like it's the same thing.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Jones lost a shoe deal

DC lost a shoe

how fucking great would it be if this fight was still happening saturday :jose


----------



## nazzac

Jones has been fucked royally there


----------



## Walls

It's gross how badly Jones got fucked. Wandi got a lifetime ban from fighting and got fined $70,000.


----------



## RKing85

the Nevada State Athletic Commission doesn't exactly have a reputation for making sane, rational decisions.


----------



## Walls

This is true or else the judging would have changed by now.


----------



## Cashmere

Walls said:


> Jones isn't white like Tiger is. Yes, Tiger is black but only in skin tone. You all know what I'm talking about.


:lol

Actually, Tiger is Cablinasian 
( Jk. I know what you're trying to say ).


----------



## EyeZac

Jones is going to be really mad with DC. I can't wait for this fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

One brawl costs Bones his Nike deal, yet Woods bangs half the waitresses in North America and is allowed to keep his :wtf


----------



## TheJack

One of the guys he trolled on twitter was probably a Nike rep. 


I dont like Jones, but damn, thats hard. It doesnt matter what Dana says, MMA is still a niche sport. You just know that somebody like Mayweather wouldnt lose a deal after a "brawl".


----------



## Killmonger

I honestly hope Dustin stops Conor in the first. :draper2


----------



## Walls

I second that.


----------



## Blackbeard

> A high-profile featherweight bout between *Frankie Edgar and Cub Swanson *will headline a UFC Fight Night event on Nov. 22 in Austin, Texas.
> 
> UFC officials announced the non-title five-round main event on Wednesday.


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11584013/frankie-edgar-cub-swanson-headline-ufc-fight-night-nov-22

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Walls

About time that fight was made.


----------



## EyeZac

House Blackbeard said:


> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11584013/frankie-edgar-cub-swanson-headline-ufc-fight-night-nov-22
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


:agree: This is going to be awesome.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Picks for tomorrow-

Johnson Sub R1
Cerrone TKO R2
Porier Decision
Romero Decision
Zingano Decision
Cruz Decision

If Cruz was on the Main Card I would've bought this show since I'm a huge fan, but since he's on the prelims, I'll just watch him on their.


----------



## Walls

Th entire card from top to bottom, prelims and all, is fucking awesome. 

DJ - 2nd round TKO
Cerrone - Decision
Connor - Decision
Romero - 2nd round TKO
Zingano - 1st round TKO
Cruz - Decision


----------



## Stormbringer

Walls said:


> Th entire card from top to bottom, prelims and all, is fucking awesome.


Too many vanilla midgets! Needs heavyweight lumber. :side:


----------



## Cashmere

> “Cat’s No. 1 (contender if she defeats Nunes),” White told MMAjunkie at Thursday’s UFC 178 media day. “Cat’s No. 1. Yup.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/09/dana-white-cat-zingano-to-receive-ronda-rousey-title-fight-with-ufc-178-victory

Cat to make quick work of Nunes and re-claim that #1 contender spot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DX-Superkick said:


> Too many vanilla midgets! Needs heavyweight lumber. :side:


The Main Event is shit, no way to get around that.

Only if Dodson was healthy and this card was Johnson/Dodson II, I'd be hyped as fuck if that was the case.


----------



## Blackbeard

Dodson is a freak of nature. Lighting fast, heavy hands and smaller than my grandma. Still amazed Might Mouse survived their first encounter.


----------



## RKing85

Albert should win, but impossible to guess how the death of her husband/trainer will affect her, as well as the long layoff. I am picking her to win, but I wouldn't put a single cent down on that fight. Same with Cruz. I like him to win, but wouldn't bet on that fight. Too many questions. 

Bellator having a hell of a show tonight. And three main card fights still to go.


----------



## Stormbringer

House Blackbeard said:


> Still amazed Might Mouse survived their first encounter.


Well the Rat did knee him while he was downed and hit him in the groin....so there's that.


----------



## Walls

DX, I support your sig 100%. Dodson is the only one who's going to give DJ any issues.


----------



## Possibly Barry Evans. Definitely theproof.

Imagine the reaction if Dustin KO's Connor.


----------



## EyeZac

AndThenThereWas1 said:


> Imagine the reaction if Dustin KO's Connor.


----------



## Blackbeard

I fucking love Bruce Buffer!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Predictions for tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

You're on the Conor KO in the 1st bandwagon? :kobe


----------



## Ray

Brandon after Poirier loses: :cry

Buffer going after the recently widowed Cat Zingano.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Possibly Barry Evans. Definitely theproof. said:


> Imagine the reaction if Dustin KO's Connor.


if that happens then even I cant deny Dustin's right to get on the next plane to Ireland and rub that shit in everyones face, guys had a rough week, not so much the taunting and hype for Conor but the blatant favouritism from Dana and Lorenzo must sting a bit. He has a chance here for the biggest FUCK YOU plan spoiler since bigfoot/reem.

still picking :mcgregoat though, usually wrecks guys who are too emotional coming in.

Would love to see Cruz back to full strength tonight, a healthy Cruz vs current form TJ is a great fight.

Hard time picking Cerrone/Alvarez, my gut says early Cowboy KO but I always pick him in these big fights he ends up losing, likewise Kennedy I always pick against and he comes through with a dominant performance.

Should be some fireworks tonight anyway, my body is ready :mark:


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

My picks to win are:
Cat Zingano
Dustin Poirier
Eddie Alvarez
Don't care about the midgets match.

Does anybody else think that the women on this season of TUF are really bad? Their skill level sucks and most of them are annoying as hell. I only like about three or four of them, Randa Markos, Angela Hill, Carla Esparza and Joanne Calderwood, the rest of them I can't stand. I think the division is going to bomb hard and most likely won't draw a dime.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Sick card tonight the ME aside.
Still MM has been wrecking guys left and right recently and Cariaso's got serious heart so should be a good beatdown.
Manny's a warrior for continuing after that nut shot and getting the sub.
Hopefully he gets Caraway after Raph solidifies #1 contender spot.

I got Wonderboy, Masvidal, Cruz, Cat, Tim, Conor (1st rd KO ) and DJ. Can't pick Alvarez/Cerrone for the life of me.

Please God don't let Dustin win, this hype train is too damn good :L

^Yep I thought they looked far more impressive in Invicta.
JoJo as champ would be good for European MMA though so I'm still hopeful. Think Gadelha beats them all as long as she makes weight. Soooooo disapointed in Tecia . Can't wait for Ais to smash Magana. Have a feeling it's going to be Penne/Rose in the final.


----------



## Stormbringer

It's funny to me that I really don't like the lighter weight classes but there are guys I make exceptions for and 2 of them are on the card. I really like Cowboy and Porier. It's usually the champions I can't stand, boring fighters. That changed with Pettis and hopefully Cerrone and Porier can move up. Add in Miller, Swanson, Grant, Zombie and Dodson, then you have a lot of fun. But the champions make for boring fights and it kills the divisions for me.

Really hate Johnson and hope he gets blasted.


----------



## Duke Silver

What a return for Dominick! TJ/Cruz sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## B-Dawg

Holy fucking shit, Dominick. :allen1


----------



## Mr. Socko

CRUZ!!!!!
FUARK!

The Footwork, Head movement and aggression. Jesus H

Cruz/Dillashaw
Cruz/Barao
Cruz/Faber III

Bantamweight just got REALLY fucking interesting.


----------



## Cashmere

WAR ALPHA CAT!

Nunes had some vicious ground and pound in the 1st round though. For a sec I thought Cat was done. Good reffing by Herzog because that could've been a early stoppage call. Cat just wore her out all throughout the second with top control. Then the 3rd just an aggressive clinch and judo throw gassed Nunes. Nunes was busted wide open too. That was some nasty elbow shots at the end.

Them judo throws from Cat though. Those could've passed as DDT's :banderas

I doubt Cat's going to beat Rousey, but it's going to be closer than some might think.


----------



## EyeZac

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> CRUZ!!!!!
> FUARK!
> 
> The Footwork, Head movement and aggression. Jesus H
> 
> Cruz/Dillashaw
> Cruz/Barao
> Cruz/Faber III
> 
> Bantamweight just got REALLY fucking interesting.


Cruz/Faber III needs to be saved for the title match once Faber continues beating everyone without the gold. Cruz/Barao peaks my interest.


----------



## B-Dawg

I have absolutely no idea what to make of what happened in Romero/Kennedy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Calling an entire nation."

Don't speak for me, Rogan. I'm praying the twat gets knocked out.


----------



## C-Cool

Romero/Kennedy... Kennedy needs to file an appeal. That was shady.

Meanwhile, great job by Cruz, and nice comeback from Cat (though she needs to work on not getting beat up badly in the beginning of fights).


----------



## Cashmere

Coner is an unorthodox motherfucker :lol. But he's legit.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Jules Winnfield said:


> I honestly hope Dustin stops Conor in the first. :draper2





Walls said:


> I second that.





SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> You're on the Conor KO in the 1st bandwagon? :kobe





Slient Alarm said:


> "Calling an entire nation."
> 
> Don't speak for me, Rogan. I'm praying the twat gets knocked out.


:ti

:mcgregoat


----------



## Killmonger

EARLY STOPPAGE! ILLEGAL SHOTS TO THE BACK OF THE HEAD! :draper2

Eh, whatever. No denying the guy's good now. I still think Aldo, Edgar, Mendes, and Swanson would scrub em but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## EyeZac

Say what you will but I find McGregor to be so entertaining inside and outside of the octagon. It's good to have people like him around.


----------



## RKing85

UFC is going to want to ride this Conor bandwagon as long as they can.

and yeah, that was some serious bs from Romero's corner. Don't know why Big John didn't sack up and do something about it.


----------



## Ray

yayConor

Too bad Aldo/Mendes/Edgar starch him. Swanson is a semi-winnable fight for him.


----------



## Arcturus

Conor said he'd be happy to be at lightweight again as has fought their in the past, that means Dana needs to set in motion a possible McGregor/Nate Diaz fight, that'll be pure money.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Romero/Kennedy was one of the strangest fights I've seen in a long time. I'm not sure if it should be a DQ or a no contest but I really hope they do a rematch.

Not a fan of Cruz, but he looked better than ever. I think he 50-45s Dillashaw. He then could fight Barao or Faber. The Bantamweight title scene should be interesting in 2015, who would of thought a few years ago Cruz of all people would breathe fresh air into the division?


Zingano looked great... in round 3... again. She looked terrible in round 1. I don't give her much of a chance against Ronda to be honest.

Eddie disappointed me. I scored all 3 rounds for Cerrone. I'd like to see Cerrone fight Bobby Green next, and Eddie against either Bendo or Thompson. Or maybe give Eddie an easier fight to so he can make a statement.



Arcturus said:


> Conor said he'd be happy to be at lightweight again as has fought their in the past, that means Dana needs to set in motion a possible McGregor/Nate Diaz fight, that'll be pure money.


Really? He'd be crazy to move up. He's in the position right now where they could give him a title shot, yes even over the winner of Swanson/Edgar, they've done this shit before when they gave KZ a title shot over Lamas. 

LW is stacked like a motherfucker, he'd get wrestle fucked by more than half the guys in the top 15, while guys like Pettis, Diaz, RDA, Cerrone, would pick him apart standing.

Anyways, he should fight Lamas next, or rather the winner of Lamas/Bermudez.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Ray said:


> yayConor
> 
> Too bad Aldo/Mendes/Edgar starch him. Swanson is a semi-winnable fight for him.


sorry, we dont allow that kind of talk on the hypetrain ut

besides, it apears Jose has already seen sense and given it up


----------



## Blackbeard

Arcturus said:


> Conor said he'd be happy to be at lightweight again as has fought their in the past, that means Dana needs to set in motion a possible McGregor/Nate Diaz fight, that'll be pure money.


God that would be insane :banderas


----------



## Ray

I forgot about Lamas. He could beat either Lamas or Swason to get a title shot. Bummer they're both booked atm.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So good to finally see Cruz back. Seems like he hasn't lost a step. 


The women delivered as usual. That GNP by Nunes in the 1st, and by Cat in the 3rd rounds were brutal. Those throws by Cat were pretty cool too. 


Really mixed feelings on the Romero-Kennedy fight. Don't know if that constitutes a DQ or a No Contest, but they can't let him and his cornermen get away with delaying the fight like that, because that is some serious bs. 
Not a big fan of instant rematches, but in this case I think they should have a rematch.

oh yeah, and Kennedy coming out to Alice in Chains was :mark: 


:mcgregoat did it again! :mark: Aldo-McGregor in Brazil or Ireland would be SICK. Imagine the atmosphere. :banderas


Man, Cerrone really lit up Alvarez with those leg kicks in the 2nd and 3rd. Must've hurt like a bitch.


edit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516085805853732864


----------



## Walls

Kennedy got fucked. Absolutely fucked. That drove me insane. I remember thinking "Now watch, Yoel will stop him now" and then 10 seconds later Kennedy eats that shot and goes down. What bullshit. They need to change that ASAP. Cat looked fucking amazing last night. To eat all of those shots and still come back and end it violently like she did, she's a bad bitch. I still think Rousey wins, though, but Cat has a better shot than all of them. Cruz looked incredible too. His movement looked faster and better, that take down he hit was beautiful and then uncorked 3 years of anger on him. My jaw just hung open when I saw that, never expected it. Cruz/Dillashaw will be great. I think Connor is a stuttering twat but he did what he said he would do and he did make it look easy. Can't take that away from him. I still think Edgar, Swanson and Aldo beat him, though. Cowboy being Cowboy, love it. My only complaint is he went to the ground with Eddie in the 3rd when he should have let him stand up and kept dropping him with leg kicks to possibly stop it. I know he said he was tired but I doubt it would have taken much more. But that's just me speculating, Cowboy knows what to do better than I in such a situation. DJ gets the shit end of the stick and it's unfortunate. He's insanely good but no one gives a shit about him. At all. And the UFC can push him all they want but it's just not working. People leave when his fight starts. That's a fucking problem. And he's a champion on top of that, that's an even bigger problem. He will dominate at FL but for his popularity and career, should probably go back up to BW.


----------



## Liam Miller

Don't care how it happens that smug fucker kennedy getting beat is always fun.


----------



## RKing85

Kennedy can appeal it all he wants. 0% chance that the NSAC overturns that. It was some bullshit, but it's not going to change.


----------



## Walls

If they don't, yet another reason why the NSAC is the worst commision. On a more positive note, Bruce Buffer looking at dat azz on Cat:












:lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Tbh with Kennedy/Romero I thought it was complete bullshit at first but a lot of things have come to light since and all that as well as the fact Kennedy hit his combo that hurt Romero while holding onto the inside of the guy's glove (which is illegal) means that he probably hasn't got much of a leg to stand on if he appeals. There's a gif of it about. Kennedy hits a good clean shot or two while doing this and then immediately hits his big combo.


----------



## Walls

One doesn't cancel the other out, don't be stupid. The glove grabbing can be argued as an in the moment of combat thing and unintentional, whereas you can't say shit about what Yoel did. And before anyone says "Kennedy knew what he was doing, how could it be unintentional?" You've clearly never been in a fight or you've never trained. Shit like that happens ALL the time and a lot of the time it's in the moment shit and completely unintentional. The two aren't even in the same universe when it comes to severity. Kennedy got absolutely, positively fucked over and has every right to be insanely pissed off.


----------



## Stormbringer

Walls said:


> DJ gets the shit end of the stick and it's unfortunate. He's insanely good but no one gives a shit about him. At all. And the UFC can push him all they want but it's just not working. People leave when his fight starts. That's a fucking problem. And he's a champion on top of that, that's an even bigger problem. He will dominate at FL but for his popularity and career, should probably go back up to BW.


Why is that though? Moving divisions isn't gonna solve anything if its the man not the fights. I don't hide my disdain for the guy but I do wonder how everyone else feels.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I agree with Walls, If DJ moved up to fight the BW champ it would help him and the FLW division massively. Just being in a superfight can improve your name recognition massively. IIRC GSP and Penn both seemed to do better on PPV after their fight. Only problem is a fight with Cruz probably wont get much media attention because of their last fight even though I think he does better this time. If Dillashaw/Barao/Faber are champ it would definitely be a good move for him.

The FLW division is improving rapidly though with prospects like Horiguchi, Scoggins and Holohan and in 5 years I see it possibly being on the same level as Featherweight is currently.


----------



## Blackbeard

> “Conor McGregor is the real deal – he is legit,” White said on FOX Sports 1’s post-UFC 178 show. “He is a force that I have never seen ever. *Bigger than Brock Lesnar when he was here.* Bigger than any of the fighters we’ve ever had. Yes, (*he’s bigger than Georges St-Pierre*). I’ve never seen anything like this.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/09/ufc-boss-conor-mcgregor-bigger-than-brock-lesnar-georges-st-pierre


----------



## Liam Miller

UFC and their fucking hype.


----------



## TheJack

Dana gonna Dana.


IB4 his next PPV draws a third of what GSP or Brock did.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

wow its almost like Dana is a promoter or something


----------



## RKing85

Dana saying something that isn't true????

Never......


----------



## Stormbringer

So I'm watching the Ppv and I'll be damned if Zingano ain't got heart.

But that shit with the stool with Romero. I didn't know he took that long. That was bullshit. And I'm glad Joe Rogan called him on it. Sick and discusting bullshit. A blight on the fight in my opinion. I would hate for that fight to count towards title contention.


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> Why is that though? Moving divisions isn't gonna solve anything if its the man not the fights. I don't hide my disdain for the guy but I do wonder how everyone else feels.



It matters because it takes 2 to tango, so to speak. Dodson/Johnson 2 would be huge and that's because DJ has a credible threat with some name value. There is no one of name value in Flyweight. I love Ian McCall, but his UFC stint has been lackluster and not many people outside of hardcore fans know much about him. Same with Benavidez, on top of losing to DJ twice now. At BW, DJ has more big name guys to fight. Cruz again, Barao, Dillashaw, Lamas, the list goes on. And yes, he's a little undersized for the division but his speed would make up for it. DJ/TJ? Ummm fuck yes. It bothers me that people don't care about the lighter guys. Why does it matter? More often than not they are a lot better than the heavier guys. They are a lot faster and way more technical. Is it because they don't KO each other? Is it the lack of big names? I don't understand. If you're a fight fan, it shouldn't matter if the guys weigh 265 or 125. I don't mean this in a pretentious way but I've noticed that most casual fans don't like the lighter guys and most people who don't train don't like them either. And I only bring the training part up because I think people who train appreciate the technical side of it a lot more than the average fan could, so they appreciate them more. I know I do. I appreciate MMA completely differently than the average fan due to training. Or maybe some people just don't like seeing smaller guys because they think they could still kick their asses. I have no idea. It baffles me. All I know is, I'd never miss a DJ fight. He's a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Stormbringer

Walls said:


> It matters because it takes 2 to tango, so to speak. Dodson/Johnson 2 would be huge and that's because DJ has a credible threat with some name value. There is no one of name value in Flyweight. I love Ian McCall, but his UFC stint has been lackluster and not many people outside of hardcore fans know much about him. Same with Benavidez, on top of losing to DJ twice now. At BW, DJ has more big name guys to fight. Cruz again, Barao, Dillashaw, Lamas, the list goes on. And yes, he's a little undersized for the division but his speed would make up for it. DJ/TJ? Ummm fuck yes. It bothers me that people don't care about the lighter guys. Why does it matter? More often than not they are a lot better than the heavier guys. They are a lot faster and way more technical. Is it because they don't KO each other? Is it the lack of big names? I don't understand. If you're a fight fan, it shouldn't matter if the guys weigh 265 or 125. I don't mean this in a pretentious way but I've noticed that most casual fans don't like the lighter guys and most people who don't train don't like them either. And I only bring the training part up because I think people who train appreciate the technical side of it a lot more than the average fan could, so they appreciate them more. I know I do. I appreciate MMA completely differently than the average fan due to training. Or maybe some people just don't like seeing smaller guys because they think they could still kick their asses. I have no idea. It baffles me. All I know is, I'd never miss a DJ fight. He's a pleasure to watch.


I wanna say that I can only speak for myself, or at least I should.

Anyway I understand whole heartedly that it takes two. But look at Anderson Silva or Jon Jones. It didn't matter who it was in the blue corner, the question is, when and how. Get what I'm saying? Now I know that no one else in MMA is a Jones or Silva, but it doesn't matter who the dance partner is for you to get gold from their one sided main events.

As far as weight discrimination is concerned I fully admit that as a whole, the lighter classes (light weight and down) don't entertain me. I see effort but effort and results are far and away completely different categories. DJ has only now started to finish fights but before that he along with the rest of his weight class had boring anti-climactic fights. I see punches thrown and all these guys catch are air and its called "technique" and "constant pressure." All the while the only victim of the strikes being thrown is air. Granted commentary is not the fighters fault, just suits selling the show.

As far as knockout power goes I could give a damn if a fight ends with a mo or a submission. It's the effort to get there that's missing from the lighter fights. At least visually. Jones vs Rashad was a boring fight a boring fight and weight had nothing to do with it. A boring fight is a boring fight.

Lastly, I don't think big names has anything to do with it. No one knew who Griffin and Bonnar were but the ratings were through the roof. Heart, guts, determination, willpower...or was it just blood?


----------



## Walls

It is still technique when they throw and miss because one person threw the punch with technical efficiency while the other's foot/head movement was so technical that he was able to get out of the way. So I don't see your point on that one. Bigger guys get hit more because they are slower. You say you don't care about KO's or sub's but then use the fact that DJ just started finishing people to back up your argument. And it does take two, whether you realize it or not. Anderson wasn't a big draw until he kicked Vitor in the face and Chael helped him tremendously. Why? Because Anderson had someone who was talking endless shit to him, selling the fight. Plus, Chael owned him in the first fight, thus making the 2nd fight more marketable. Jones isn't this giant draw like people think he is. He does above average, sure, but unless there is some heat behind his fight, he's not blowing the world away. Jones has embraced the heel role recently and that's helped, without question. And therein lies a huge problem with DJ. He has no personality while still being a little odd at the same time. He's boring to talk to, boring to listen to, etc. He doesn't talk shit, he doesn't make any noise whatsoever. Anderson had the Chael shit for years and Jones had Rashad and now Cormier. It makes a big difference. Chael made a career off of it. 

Jones/Rashad was a boring fight? Really? I didn't think it was, at all. And this is where the if you train you appreciate it more comes into play. And that sounds douchey but I legit don't mean it in that tone. Now, that doesn't mean that someone who trains 24/7 can't think that fight was boring, 100%. But I'd be willing to guess that you'd appreciate it more if you yourself (not you specifically) knew what it was like to do that shit yourself. I cannot stress how much it changes the way one looks at fights when you train yourself. I've been training for quite awhile now and it's night and day. I can see from the casual fans point of view when they just watch it for entertainment. You want to see a back and fourth fight with ups and downs, etc. I get it. And I want to see that too. But I don't *have* to see that. A perfect example is Jon Fitch. Casuals shit on him endlessly because he grinds dudes out. I can understand that to a casual, that's boring as fuck. To me? It's absolutely captivating because I grapple. So this by and large has an effect on how one enjoys fights as a whole, not just with the lighter guys, I know. But it's a factor too.

And name value does matter. I don't see how it doesn't. And yes, no one knew Bonnar/Griffin but the ratings for that weren't strong until a few mins into the fight. This has been stated by Dana, Lorenzo, Rogan, everyone. A few mins into that fight, people called everyone and the ratings grew. Why was that? A few reasons. One, MMA was still new so something like that on free tv has a special aura about it. Two, it was a fucking insane fight and that almost always trumps names. And three, we're in a different time now. There is so much MMA out there now that people are picking and choosing what they watch and what they pay for. So names count *a lot* these days. It isn't even comparable from now and back then.


----------



## Stormbringer

DJ already turned us (casuals) off with his early run in UFC. Now he's in the dog house and you said yourself, no one wants him now. And he's just like a lot of others, unwanted and truly, uneeded. (In the eyes of most) The bottom two divisions could get dropped and only the die hards and fighters would care. Not that I want anyone to lose their job...

Fitch is a wet blanket and the worst example of ground control when it comes to grappling. Hell I love a good grapple contest. And I'm not talking about ground and pound. Diaz vs Penn had a moment were they went to the ground and they locked legs and they stale mated so they went back to the feet. Hell some of Penn's best stuff was a slick submission after picking apart his opponent on the ground. I love a great sweep, and from a butterfly guard, it still baffles me how leverage and finesse can flip a guy upside down and onto his back.

I'll give you the fact that this is a different era in the game but talent is talent is how I see it.

Anyway good talk Walls.


----------



## Walls

Agree to disagree, I guess. It's all good, your sig makes me forget what I'm talking about anyway.


----------



## Lm2

DJ is impressive for a man his size he can finish people by sub or ko, Fitch on the other hand is so boring. 

now besides me who thinks DC and vitor will be champs in 2015


----------



## Walls

Not I. Jones is going to beat DC and Weidman is going to smash Vitor. DC isn't this threat to Jones like everyone thinks he is, I don't get it. And yes, his wrestling is amazing. But Jones is so much bigger than he is. And I'm aware, DC fought Big Foot and Barnett but neither of them use their length like Jon does and neither of them are as versatile as Jon is. Vitor is beyond fucked against Weidman, especially TRT-less Vitor.


----------



## Lm2

have you seen vitor tho, hes getting beefy and deff looks like he took something to get his mass back when you seen not long a go he was a little guy hah, and DC has hands and wrestling, he knocked out big foot with one punch when cain couldn't, he picked up barnett like a baby and tossed him and also pretty much scoop slammed hendo, im not saying its going be easy but i think dc can do it, or if AJ comes back ihe might as well


----------



## Walls

Vitor still looks like a zombie compared to what he used to look like. And his system is fucked, you can't be on shit as long as he was and then go off of it and perform the same way. Your body never fully produces the testosterone fully again. And then you factor in his age. And Weidman is a beast. DC is going to have to get close to Jon to hit him and I doubt that happens often. Jones is going to jab the fuck out of him, kick the shit out of his legs and will be spamming turning side kicks on top of regular side kicks. Jones has an amazing sprawl due to his length and DC is going to have to dive for takedowns. DC is going to have to jump in to do anything, essentially, while Jon can hit him from across the street. Jones also has great counter elbows and his clinch game is great as well. Although I wouldn't advise willingly clinching with DC. DC is capable of winning the fight but it's going to be extreamly difficult. Jon has far more ways to win.


----------



## Lm2

this is what i love about mma tho man, anything is possible with AS and Barao losing the same year, there is no one unbeatable, but on a side note how impressive was connor mcgreggor holy crap


----------



## nazzac

I am with Walls. Many think DC will wrestlefuck Jones, but he has to get close to him to do so, and i just see Jon keeping him at bay with his range.

As for Weidman vs Vitor. I don't even think TRT Vitor would beat Weidman, because of how good Weidman is. I see Chris finishing the fight inside the first 3 rounds


----------



## Mr. Socko

I genuinely can't imagine Vitor being the same force he was off TRT as when he ripped apart Bisping, Rockhold and Hendo. Weidman's Takedowns, GNP and Sub defense would break any version of Vitor in my book. Chris' chin looked pretty good against Lyoto too so even if Vitor lands he mightn't knock Chris out.

Also Vitor won't be able to take advantage of Chris' cardio which seems to be his only weakness.


----------



## Stormbringer

I don't care who wins between Jones and DC but I do want Vitor to win over Weidman. Hoping for that one punch that ko's Weidman. Or a slick come from behind submission. Either or...


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Weidman was on the MMA hour yesterday talking about how he's not just gonna beat Vitor but wants to utterly humiliate and embarrass him, big change from the super respectful guy who fought Silva and Machida.

I believe him too, as much fun as headkicking TRT Vitor was to watch I see this looking like DC/Hendo, total one sided beatdown. Shame the fight is still fucking ages away though.

edit-


> I'm going in there to embarrass him now. This isn't going to be a close fight. I'm going to completely embarrass him in that cage. I'm going to make him look like an old man who withered away."
> 
> "I want to completely toy with him. I want to beat him up standing, I want to throw him on his butt. Smack him in his mouth a couple times while he's on the ground. Maybe go for a submission, make him almost tap, and let go of it, let him stand up, beat him up on the feet, take him down again, just completely just make a mockery of him


----------



## Walls

He can easily do all of that, too. Weidman is very anti PED's and Vitor is essentially the symbol for that in MMA. It doesn't shock me that he feels that way about him.


----------



## Mr. Socko

To be fair Anderson is Anderson and Lyoto was pretty respectful of Chris prior to their fight whilst Vitor has been incessantly talking shit about Chris ducking him and what not. Not suprised Weidman wants to batter him.


----------



## RKing85

I like Weidman over Belfort pretty big. All these guys coming off TRT have sucked balls. I would have picked Weidman anyways, but now especially with Belfort off the sauce.


----------



## CornNthemorN

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Weidman was on the MMA hour yesterday talking about how he's not just gonna beat Vitor but wants to utterly humiliate and embarrass him, big change from the super respectful guy who fought Silva and Machida.
> 
> I believe him too, as much fun as headkicking TRT Vitor was to watch I see this looking like DC/Hendo, total one sided beatdown. Shame the fight is still fucking ages away though.
> 
> edit-


Every time I see your sig I'm like "maybe a bit of titty popped out and I just missed it" here I am again, Sad and lonely, lol....


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> I don't care who wins between Jones and DC but* I do want Vitor to win over Weidman. Hoping for that one punch that ko's Weidman. Or a slick come from behind submission.* Either or...


Nothing would please me more than seeing Vitor demolish Weidman.

And dat gif :damn


----------



## Lm2

if you re watch the machida vs weidman again, remember everytime machida got aggressive weidman had no answer for it, and please tell me a more aggresive fighter then Vitor. I'm not saying it will be a dominate win but hopefully he can ko chris.

DC is the best wrestler in ufc, he will not be taken down by jones, and as lanky as he is just means he will have to be quick to get inside and toss or even if he can land a punch he has power, jones doesnt have ko power as we have seen in all of his fights.


----------



## Ray

Surprise surprise everyone. Cung Le popped for HGH after losing to Bisping. Who would've guessed?











^ I'm sure that guy didn't.


----------



## Walls

Guess Stann was right. Not surprising, though. Le has never looked like that before.


----------



## Ray

I'm sure Bisping is ecstatic. He finally didn't lose to someone who was on PED's.


----------



## Lm2

anyone who didn't think cung le was on the juice after the mass he put on for that fight is redic. like you said Le never has been that big before.


----------



## TCE

Ray said:


> I'm sure Bisping is ecstatic. He finally didn't lose to someone who was on PED's.


Haha, he's had tough luck, this time he came out of it with luck on his side.

Imagine the shit storm he would have brought up had he lost, and rightfully so.


----------



## Lm2

TCE said:


> Haha, he's had tough luck, this time he came out of it with luck on his side.
> 
> Imagine the shit storm he would have brought up had he lost, and rightfully so.


Personally Hendo and vitor without trt would beat Bisping. I think Bisping is a good fighter just isn't a contender at MW.


----------



## TCE

legendmaker2 said:


> Personally Hendo and vitor without trt would beat Bisping. I think Bisping is a good fighter just isn't a contender at MW.


Agreed. 

He shouldn't be losing to Wanderlei and Chael though.


----------



## Ray

Bisping probably beats the 2014 version of Hendo.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Ray said:


> Bisping probably beats the 2014 version of Hendo.


Sad to say but yeah. Hendo's got nothing left apart from his overhand right and Bisping's got the fight IQ to not circle left into it again.

He might actually be capable of beating TRTless Vitor too depending on how he comes back.


----------



## EyeZac

I still want to believe in the H-Bomb.


----------



## Lm2

the punch he landed on shogun tho the second time dang, what power lol TRT hendo was power


----------



## Ray

As a Shogun fan, that was a heartbreaking fight to watch. Shogun was dominating him for like 2.5 rounds with the 1st being a borderline 10-8, and Hendo lands that huge right hand. Fuck me.


----------



## Blackbeard

The problem with Bisping is he doesn't really posses that much power. That's why people like Hendo and Wandi were able to walk through his shots and drop him.


----------



## RKing85

Cung Le getting popped for HGH is the least surprized I have ever been for a positive drug test.


----------



## Cashmere

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517552590754947072

EDIT: Nvm.



> _UFC featherweight Conor McGregor is not booked to fight Diego Sanchez on Nov. 15 in Mexico City, UFC president Dana White said.
> 
> Despite a tweet late Wednesday night from McGregor stating otherwise, White told ESPN.com that the Irish featherweight will not face Sanchez at UFC 180.
> 
> "That kid is nuts," White said via text message. "No, he's not. He wants to, but he's not."
> 
> McGregor's tweet reached 2,000 retweets within two hours._


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11626735/dana-white-says-no-conor-mcgregor-diego-sanchez-fight-nov-15

Damn. I wanted that fight :banderas


----------



## B-Dawg

Diego would've derailed the hype train via Split Decision.


----------



## DGenerationMC

No McGregor-Sanchez?!?!?!


----------



## RCSheppy

SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Diego would've derailed the hype train via Split Decision.


McGregor would have won that EASILY, either a late TKO or a UD. Diego brawls, and it costs him.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Thought Sanchez was booked to fight Norman Parke? Tbh I'd just switch the fight myself haha. McGregor/Sanchez would be awesome. It'd probably play out a lot like Jury/Sanchez but I'd love to see it anyhow


----------



## Blackbeard

Isn't Sanchez a bit of a step-down?


----------



## Blackbeard

> “Everybody knows I deserve a title shot,” Nurmagomedov told MMAjunkie.
> “I am an undefeated fighter who is 6-0 in UFC. In the (official UFC) rankings, I’m No. 2 after Gilbert Melendez. I think Anthony Pettis is scared. He’s never had a good wrestling opponent, now I’m a contender. I have very good wrestling, and Anthony Pettis has only the lucky punch. I think he understands this, and he doesn’t want this fight.”
> 
> “Anthony Pettis is a pretty boy,” Nurmagomedov said. “He’s a playboy. He’s very beautiful and he’s good to market. But the real champion is Khabib Nurmagomedov. Everybody knows. I sent him the message on Twitter. He didn’t give an answer. I see he’s scared. He only likes striking guys. He doesn’t like wrestling guys who are aggressive with top control. I deserve my title shot; give me my title shot.”
> 
> “Not many people go right into the UFC and win six fights,” Nurmagomedov said. “I’ve beat very tough guys. Gleison Tibau, Rafael Dos Anjos, Abel Trujillo, Pat Healy, Thiago Tavares – I beat very tough guys. I think I deserve it. Every one of my opponents is tough. I think if Anthony Pettis fights all those guys, he would lose.”
> 
> “He’s the champion, but he’s not a true champion,” Nurmagomedov said. “He hasn’t had a defense in one-and-a-half years. He has no defense of the belt. He won the belt, yes, but he’s a paper champion. I think he’s a paper champion. Everyone knows I am the true champion. The next fight, I deserve a title shot. This belt is mine. If UFC says I have a title shot, it will be very good for me. It’s my big dream.”
> 
> “I look for Anthony Pettis at UFC 178, but I couldn’t find him,” Nurmagomedov said “I wanted to say, ‘Let’s go! I deserve my title shot. Why you shut up and not say my name?’ I follow his Instagram, and I see every time he parties, and I think he’s a playboy. All my life I’m training hard. I’m training in mountains, I’m wrestling with bears, and all my life I’m training.
> 
> “Anthony Pettis only beat striking guys and he’s the champion of the lightweight division. All the other UFC champions have a background in wrestling other than featherweight and lightweight. He won’t promote this fight. I think he’s scared.”
> 
> “I’m not scared to fight against very good fighters,” Nurmagomedov said. “I’m not Anthony Pettis. I’m not scared. I like the zero in my record and I will keep it. I think I don’t lose. I’m going to punish Anthony Pettis and break his heart. I want my belt. I don’t mind fighting versus tough opponent. It’s not a problem. I like challenges. My job is to fight, and it doesn’t matter the opponent, I win the fight.”
> 
> “My message for Pettis is, ‘Please don’t be scared,” Nurmagomedov said. “Everyone says Khabib is the next lightweight contender. Why you don’t listen? I know you want only striking guys, but my spirit, my top control and my aggression is no good for you. You’re scared. Next year, your belt is not your belt. Your belt is my belt.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/10/khabib-nurmagomedov-blasts-paper-champion-anthony-pettis-hes-scared

hh Don't be scared homie


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Thought Sanchez was booked to fight Norman Parke? Tbh I'd just switch the fight myself haha. McGregor/Sanchez would be awesome. It'd probably play out a lot like Jury/Sanchez but I'd love to see it anyhow


looking a little more likely now.

Parke tore his MCL, Conor is saying on twitter the fight is on, doesnt matter what Dana says, Conor has the direct line to Big L and Uncle Frank these days.

His coach was saying in interviews yesterday that he fully expects to get the next FW title shot but that probably wont be til around march and he wants to stay busy with a LW fight.

Easy money against a guy like Diego who defends shots with his nose.


----------



## Blackbeard

Would be so funny if Sanchez won another decision.


----------



## Walls

Connor would have picked Diego apart.


----------



## Blackbeard

Walls said:


> Connor would have picked Diego apart.


But that's not what the judges will see :


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

its gonna be Diego vs Joe Lauzon instead


----------



## B-Dawg

RCSheppy said:


> McGregor would have won that EASILY, either a late TKO or a UD. Diego brawls, and it costs him.


It's a joke about the Decisions Diego wins, brother.

*EDIT:* LAUZON VS. SANCHEZ ON NOVEMBER 15TH :mark:


----------



## Lm2

sanchez might be subbed by Lauzon, but im pulling for the human punching bag my boy diego


----------



## Mr. Socko

Lauzon vs Sanchez :mark:
The match that makes Mexicans fall in love with MMA
That main card is loaded with potential FOTN candidates.


----------



## Stormbringer

Isn't that what Cain was for?


----------



## RKing85

This Battleground MMA PPV card is so bad, that it is the greatest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Blackbeard

> “Here’s the thing: If you go down the list, every one of those guys has fought Jose Aldo already,” White told UFC.com. “Conor hasn’t. So who do you line up next for the champ other than Conor? Everybody else has fought him.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/10/dana-white-if-ufc-champ-aldo-defeats-mendes-conor-mcgregor-likely-up-next


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Lauzon beats Sanchez in route to a potential double bonus.

Sanchez' gift decisions are worse than Henderson's, so there's always a chance that LOLSANCHEZSD, but I hope not.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Backstrom just got KTFO
Backstrom's a total prick for giving out about it during Wilkinson's interview. The new Tiki.
So much for the Swedes giving out about not getting tough enough opponents.
Worse fans than the Brazilians

Blachowicz looked beastly. Liver kick from Hell. Bas would've been proud. :')


----------



## Drago

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Blachowicz looked beastly. Liver kick from Hell. Bas would've been proud. :')


For those who didn't see it: http://gfycat.com/EachComposedJapanesebeetle

I am so proud of Jotko as well and it's always nice to see him going breakdance after the fight: http://clips.ufc.com/g/v/EhwOsyfdNia


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Gunni :jose

havent seen the rest of the fights yet, why was Backstrom pissed off? was it an early stoppage? I was sold on the hype of him as a future contender. Glad to see Max and Pendred getting the wins.


----------



## A. Edwards

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Gunni :jose
> 
> *havent seen the rest of the fights yet, why was Backstrom pissed off? was it an early stoppage?* I was sold on the hype of him as a future contender. Glad to see Max and Pendred getting the wins.


He was KO'd in the First, only a minute or so into the fight. Wilkinson was involved in his post-fight interview and Backstrom interrupted him.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Gunni :jose
> 
> havent seen the rest of the fights yet, why was Backstrom pissed off? was it an early stoppage? I was sold on the hype of him as a future contender. Glad to see Max and *Pendred* getting the wins.


Debateable. Cathal's got the heart and cardio to give some of the better guys some trouble but I don't see him doing much in the division.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

oh yeah I dont see him getting anywhere near the top 15, I see him getting utterly murdered by a decent striker and the Mike King fight was the only remotely entertaining fight Ive ever seen him in (havent seen tonights fight), still though, he's SBG, Im biased.

Just watched the Blakstrom KO, its got that 'soul leaving the body' effect


----------



## Stormbringer

Well since baseball seems to not want to end, I didn't get to see the prelims tonight, where they any good?


----------



## Ray

Ilir Latifi lost :cry


----------



## B-Dawg

GO CARAWAY!


----------



## Ray

RORY :mark:


----------



## EyeZac

So happy Rory won the fight. Even happier that he finished the fight. Title shot please.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

What fights do you guys want to see on the Silva/Diaz show? IMO Dillashaw/Cruz would be a strong as fuck CO-Main.

Also, reports are saying 178 did 300,000+ buys, pretty good, a lot of that has to be attributed to McGregor.


----------



## nazzac

Dillashaw vs Cruz would be main event on that card. Title matches should always be main event if they are on the card


----------



## RKing85

UFC has set the precident that if a title fight is on the card, then it is the main event. I don't see them putting a title fight on the same card as Anderson/Diaz. They will want that to be the main event for sure. Dillashaw/Cruz should headline the next FOX show in my opinion. The next one after the December one (so March or so). UFC 177 doing 125,000 PPV buys was a huge shock to me. I thought that for sure was going to be doing under 100k.


----------



## A. Edwards

Dana has announced that Rousey/Zingano could likely be the CO ME alongside Jones/Cormier for UFC 182.


----------



## EyeZac

The commercials for Aldo/Mendes 2 are really well done. They've got me excited for that fight. Hopefully Davis can get a win also.


----------



## Blackbeard

A. Edwards said:


> Dana has announced that Rousey/Zingano could likely be the CO ME alongside Jones/Cormier for UFC 182.


:mark:


----------



## Cashmere

I have high expectations for Rousey vs Zingano. But at the same time you can't ignore the fact that Zingano usually starts off slow in her fights and that might result in an Round 1 armbar from Rousey...

I can't wait till they clinch though :banderas. Rousey has the superior Judo, but Zingano is by far the strongest opponent she'd face so far. Should be interesting. Jones vs Cormier will no daunt deliver ( still have Jones winning ) and hopefully Gus fights Evans. 182 should have a great card.


----------



## RKing85

I thought Zingano's ground game looked quite poor in her last fight. I'm expecting Rousey to beat her pretty quick. I think the UFC is trying to protect her somewhat on PPV, usually matching her up with other names to bolster the PPV numbers. So definitly makes sense to have her as the co-main to Daniel/Jones.


----------



## Walls

If they clinch, Cat is going for a ride. If anyone thinks differently, you're crazy. Cat is bigger than most of the other chicks and stronger but Rousey has been doing that all day, everyday for most of her life. Cat starts slow, which is a huge advantage for Rousey. Cat doesn't have many options. If she tries to start faster and rush Rousey, she's going to get taken down. If she clinches with Rousey to try and get on top, Rousey will take her for a ride. Or, fuck, maybe she pulls guard and armbars her. I think Cat's best chance is to keep it standing. She's heavy handed and has decent movement. But then again, Rousey's boxing has been crisp as fuck lately and she has a big speed advantage over Cat. It's a tall order for anyone not named Cyborg.


----------



## Cashmere

Yeah Rousey's stand up has been on point and it will only get better. I think it will go further than the first round and it's going to be more competitive than some might think, but I'm in the same boat as everyone else is regarding the winner.

Rousey by armbar late round 2.


----------



## RKing85

my favorite lately is the people who think Holly Holm has a chance against Rousey.

Holm would have one chance, and that would be to land the knockout blow on the first punch of the fight as Ronda is shooting in 2 seconds into the match. Rousey beats Holm in under 60 seconds IMO 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Walls

Holm is going to get smashed by Ronda no matter when they fight. For every advantage Hlm has standing, Rousey has 2 more in her overall game. Also, Rory is getting the winner of Lawler/Hendricks 2 :agree:


----------



## B-Dawg

Hendricks is such a fucking ******. Robbie, pls KO him.


----------



## Walls

Hendricks seems like a really solid dude. Robbie is the one who's mildly retarded and a grown baby-man. Hendricks had a torn bicep and a broken shin when he fought Robbie. That's incredible. At any point his leg could have snapped Anderson-style and that motherfucker still went 5 rounds and still won. I can only imagine what he does to Robbie at 100%. Rick Story broke his ankle in the fight against Gunner and still won after 5 rounds in a fantastic fight. Bad motherfucker. That fight was great for Gunner, despite losing. He got a full 5 rounds in and a lot of his weaknesses got exposed. I foresee him coming back better and then going on a tear.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'm not doubting his ability - he's obviously a tremendous fighter - but he's just so fucking dumb. In all of his media appearances, he's a bumbling idiot. He was a bitch at the post-fight presser against GSP. He looks stupid as fuck. He dips. All of these reasons are petty as fuck, but I just don't like him.

*Edit: *Have you seen him on Inside MMA? LULZ


----------



## Walls

No, Connor is a bumbling idiot. He stutters every 3 seconds and no one but me seems to notice it or hate it. Hendricks is just a country boy.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Nick Diaz is easily the most retarded sounding of all fighters, at least he’s entertaining with it, Hendricks just seems like your average dull athlete outside the cage, nothing particularly likeable or unlikeable about him to me. Lawler seems like an awesome dude, Im just a sucker for a grizzled old bastard late career resurgence story, sadly I think Johny beats him 9 times out of 10. I liked Rory when he really did come across as a weirdo psychopath but he’s become such a frustrating guy to try get excited about, his interviews are painful to watch, hes not Patrick Bateman, he’s just a fuckin geek.

Ben Askren would have done a better job at generating interest in WW than all these guys, such a shame.


----------



## RKing85

I don't know if I will ever forgive Dana for him letting his ego getting in the way and not signing Askren.


----------



## Walls

I think Rory is the most interesting guy in the WW division, easily. It was terrifying watching him stare down Saffiedine when Buffer was announcing their names.


----------



## RKing85

Too bad Rory is a shit promo and shit on interviews. Lacks personality. And that's half the battle in the UFC these days. Not well spoken at all which definitly hurts him in the UFC's eyes I'm sure.

Good Bellator title fight tomorrow night between Dantas and Warren. And also Michael Page on the card. One of the most cockiest fighters in MMA today. If he was in the UFC, he would be even more hated that Jon Jones.


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> Too bad Rory is a shit promo and shit on interviews. *Lacks personality. * And that's half the battle in the UFC these days. Not well spoken at all which definitly hurts him in the UFC's eyes I'm sure.


----------



## RKing85

but then he opens his mouth and you realize there is nothing there. One of the worst interviews in the business IMO.


----------



## nazzac

I miss GSP tbh


----------



## JerichoH20

So Mayhem Miller is tweeting live from his arrest, hopefully this wont end badly..

https://twitter.com/mayhemmiller


----------



## Stad

JerichoH20 said:


> So Mayhem Miller is tweeting live from his arrest, hopefully this wont end badly..
> 
> https://twitter.com/mayhemmiller


:ti

That guy has lost his damn mind, it's a damn shame too cause i use to be a huge fan of his back when he fought in Dream.


----------



## JerichoH20

Stad said:


> :ti
> 
> That guy has lost his damn mind, it's a damn shame too cause i use to be a huge fan of his back when he fought in Dream.


Ironic too, since he's tweeting about some girl not taking her meds... indeed a shame.


----------



## Killmonger

Phew.

Thought another fight had been canceled due to an injury. Thank God it's just Mayhem continuing to lose his damn mind.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Goddamnit, Mayhem.


----------



## Walls

Mayhem constantly gets in his own way. He's a legit talented dude who just gave up, essentially. He got injured during his UFC run and his losses seemed to make him go over the deep end. Then he feuded with Dana, who didn't like him to begin with. He's very intelligent, as well and is actually a great writer. Dude clearly has some issues, though.


----------



## B-Dawg

I remember Ariel speaking to Coker recently, and he brought up Miller's name. Coker seemed partial to the idea of bringing Mayhem to Bellator. I assume that is off the table now.


----------



## RKing85

mental issues will turn any talented athlete into nothing. That was really painful to follow on twitter. Hopefully he can get the help he obviously needs.


----------



## Blackbeard

JerichoH20 said:


> So Mayhem Miller is tweeting live from his arrest, hopefully this wont end badly..
> 
> https://twitter.com/mayhemmiller












Looks like he's auditioning to play the Mad Hatter.


----------



## Lm2

tomorrow night lets do this aldo, shut up team alpha-fail


----------



## Cashmere

RKing85 said:


> my favorite lately is the people who think Holly Holm has a chance against Rousey.
> 
> Holm would have one chance, and that would be to land the knockout blow on the first punch of the fight as Ronda is shooting in 2 seconds into the match. Rousey beats Holm in under 60 seconds IMO 9 times out of 10.


After thinking about it, I'm in the same boat as you. Holm will have only one chance for that TKO. Rousey would finish her in an armbar under 30 sec imo.



Walls said:


> Holm is going to get smashed by Ronda no matter when they fight. For every advantage Hlm has standing, Rousey has 2 more in her overall game.


^ This.


----------



## RKing85

legendmaker2 said:


> tomorrow night lets do this aldo, shut up team alpha-fail


Aldo/Mendes 2 isn't for a few more weeks. The 25th I believe.


----------



## Lm2

RKing85 said:


> Aldo/Mendes 2 isn't for a few more weeks. The 25th I believe.


yeah i was wrong its the 25th shooot,i am pumped tho for it


----------



## JerichoH20

http://vimeo.com/108549629

Awesome Silva vs Diaz promo, got me pumped up for the match :mark:


----------



## Lm2

:mark: going be a standup battle diaz hasn't been koed since the beginning of his career


----------



## Walls

This is Silva's fight to lose, basically. It's a great style match up for him. Nick just plods forward throwing punches and Anderson is going to light him up. Silva TKO's him in the 2nd.


----------



## Blackbeard

Silva is ripe for the taking, Nick will retire him. I wouldn't even be shocked if he overwhelmed him and scored a TKO.


----------



## Stormbringer

This is MMA and anything can happen. I don't want to predict but if Anderson loses I hope he retires on that.

THAT WAY NICK DIAZ WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY AS THE MAN WHO ENDED ANDERSON SILVA!


----------



## Mr. Socko

I see poor Nick getting absolutely ragdolled in the clinch and eating Knees until his chin or liver gives up.

Silva is by no means past it. The Chris is just that damn good.


----------



## nazzac

If Silva loses to Diaz, who is tailor made for him, then i'd put it down to Weidman ending Silva, not Nick.


----------



## Stormbringer

nazzac said:


> If Silva loses to Diaz, who is tailor made for him, then i'd put it down to Weidman ending Silva, not Nick.


Makes no sense to me, why credit the guy who don't finish the job. I doubt Nick will have a screwy finish like Weidman, if he ends up winning.


----------



## Mr. Socko

DX-Superkick said:


> Makes no sense to me, why credit *the guy who don't finish the job*. I doubt Nick will have a screwy finish like Weidman, if he ends up winning.


Knocking someone the fuck out then battering them before snapping their leg doesn't count as finishing the job?

JUST DIE! 

Just kidding. I get what you mean but I don't see Nick having absolutely anything for Silva other than subs on the ground.


----------



## Lm2

going be a good fight, imo i hope diaz wins, but i wouldnt be surprised if you see a very dangerous silva pull of some superhuman ko or sub


----------



## Blackbeard

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> I see poor Nick getting absolutely ragdolled in the clinch and eating Knees until his chin or liver gives up.
> *
> Silva is by no means past it*. The Chris is just that damn good.


Yes he is. Andy will be 40 in April and I've been noticing a steady decline in his reflexes since the Maia fight. Factor in his recent injury, loses and I just don't see how Silva will be anywhere near back to his best.

Diaz stays in shape all year round, has incredible stamina, he's still young and Nick fights with a relentless pace. Plus he's tough as nails.


----------



## corkymccorkell

Korean Zombies out for two years due to military duties.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/10/...o-years-military-service-requirement-mma-news


----------



## Cashmere

nazzac said:


> If Silva loses to Diaz, who is tailor made for him, then i'd put it down to Weidman ending Silva, not Nick.


Weidman is good. I give the devil his due. But imo it's still asterisk next to them wins. First time Silva was too full of himself and the second time it was like someone had a voodoo doll of him. What an awful leg check. If Nick *legitimately* beats him, I would give him the nod to be the one who put down the Spider.


----------



## nazzac

I really don't see how the first fight can be asterixed. Whether Silva was full of himself or not, Weidman knocked his block off.


The 2nd fight was a freak incident, but of the rounds they competed Chris won every single one of them.

Think of Liddell. Frankin ko'd him for his last loss, but who would you say ended Liddell? A lot would say the Rashad KO


----------



## Mr. Socko

House Blackbeard said:


> Yes he is. Andy will be 40 in April and I've been noticing a steady decline in his reflexes since the Maia fight. Factor in his recent injury, loses and I just don't see how Silva will be anywhere near back to his best.
> 
> Diaz stays in shape all year round, has incredible stamina, he's still young and Nick fights with a relentless pace. Plus he's tough as nails.


Not back to his best I agree but still far better than 90% of the UFC roster. I wouldn't call being a few years out of your prime past it when you're still absolutely wrecking guys like Okami, Belfort, Sonnen and the iron chinned Bonnar left and right.

Nick's still young but it should be noted he probably has more wear and tear than Anderson and let's face it his best wins are over two lightweights in Penn and Gomi both at the end of their primes.


----------



## RKing85

yep. Diaz is 31, but he's one of those guys where his fight age is much more than his actual age. He's taken alot of damage over the years.


----------



## Lm2

Belfort is crazy, he thinks they should have an intern title because Weidman keeps pulling out? even though they were suppose to fight this year and Belfort had to pull out. I love vitor but come on man that's crazy


----------



## Cashmere

nazzac said:


> I really don't see how the first fight can be asterixed. Whether Silva was full of himself or not, Weidman knocked his block off.
> 
> 
> The 2nd fight was a freak incident, but of the rounds they competed Chris won every single one of them.
> 
> Think of Liddell. Frankin ko'd him for his last loss, but who would you say ended Liddell? A lot would say the Rashad KO


If Silva was 100% focused and toke him seriously; and not looking like a nucklehead who had his hands down taunting in another fighters face, then the outcome might be different. It was Silva's fault for doing that, but anybody would've capitalize on that.

But I admit, the rounds they've fought in Weidman won. It's a case of what-if's; hence the asterisk. I guess they have to fight one more time before we can get a clear answer to see who's better. If Weidman beats him decisively, then of course it would be him to ended Silva.


----------



## nazzac

Just like Maia capatilised on it? just like Griffin capatalised on it? just like Sonnen, Okami, Bonnar etc... capitalised on it? Anderson has taunted plenty of fighters who didn't capitalise on it, and ended up being finished or humiiated for 5 rounds. When it works it's brilliant, but when Weidman knocks his block off, it's clowning, and not legit? 

Silva came in 100% focused 2nd time around, and got flash Ko'd in the first round. He managed to recover in time, but it's not like it was just some fluke punch.

Why was Silva taunting? My theory is that Weidman got into his head with that early TD, and GnP. He rocked Silva early with some huge shots in the first round, so Silva droped his hands to defend the TD, and used taunting to lure Weidman into Silva's game. He managed to get Weidman to play the striking game, but Chris knocked his block off.

Weidman was the better fighter. I don't see how anyone can argue that. It's just flat out denial if you say otherwise.

There is What if's after every single fight, because there is so many variables in sport, including mma.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^correct

cant believe people still think Weidman got lucky somehow, Im a massive Silva mark but The Chris utterly dismantled him TWICE and destroyed his superman aura, Silva turned up the clowning in the first cos Chris wasnt falling for his baiting tricks, the only success Silva had was with leg kicks which led to Chris working on checks for the second, he was the better fighter TWICE, no asterisks or what-ifs about it. Plus the Machida fight cleared up any other doubts about him being the best at 185, TRT-less Vitor is gonna get fucking pummelled.


----------



## Walls

Nick isn't stopping Anderson. If you think so, you're insane. Yes, anything is possible, I know. But not a fucking chance Nick corners Anderson and uncorks on him like he does other people. Anderson is a lot bigger than Nick is, is faster, hits harder, the list goes on. I don't think Anderson is going to toy with Nick at all. I think he's going to go in there and run over him to prove a point to himself and everyone else. I think Anderson didn't take Chris seriously, at all, in the first fight and got KTFO out as result. He wanted some time off from all the pressure and clearly wasn't mentally ready for the rematch and it showed as he was getting owned well before the leg break. With some time away, being all healed up, etc I think Anderson is going to be refreshed. There is questions of his mentality with the leg and those are 100% valid. But I think Anderson needs to prove to himself first that he's still the man and Nick is literally going to be a walking heavy bag for Anderson to uncork on.


----------



## nazzac

I think Weidman was a pretty bad match-up for Anderson tbh. Great wrestler, with great grappling, big, powerful, and uses range extremely well. That's not me saying that Anderson can't win in this match-up, because of course he can. I just think Weidman is the worst match-up for Anderson at MW.

Diaz however seems tailor made for Silva tbh, and if Anderson loses this fight, it will confirm to me that Weidman has ended Silva, or his aura so to speak. Diaz plods forward and is a walking target for a striker like Silva. Tt will be over in the first 2 rounds i reckon.

I would like to see Anderson fight superfights from now on, as he's reaching the end of his career. Maybe he can move up to 205 and have some fights there.


----------



## Stormbringer

Way I see it is Weidman got a lucky punch in like JDS did with Cain in their first fight. Then in the rematch, Silva broke his leg. Asterisk. Imagine if Sonnen made it out of round one with Jones and we saw Jones' broken toe. Jones would have lost his belt to Chapel Sonnen who would never let anyone forget it.


----------



## nazzac

Not the same. Weidman's technique (deliberate or not) broke Silva's leg. Jones just rolled his toe and broke it

I can't even understand this lucky punch logic. By your logic every 1 punch KO is a lucky punch. Lets just forget that Weidman knocked him out in the 2nd fight (flash KO yes, and Silva recovered), and won all the rounds.

The better fighter on both nights won. Deal with it


----------



## Blackbeard

Could GSP be getting ready to return?

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/10/dana-white-lorenzo-fertitta-reportedly-meet-with-georges-st-pierre-in-montreal


----------



## Walls

Edit: Chael has a podcast now. Ariel was the first guest: http://podcastone.com/chaelsonnen


----------



## Lm2

diaz has a chance against silva, sure hes the underdog, but its mma, no one predicted barao getting stopped, or even silva losing twice in a row, its mma anything can happen. Silva could get caught in a sub, im still pumped for this fight


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

legendmaker2 said:


> diaz has a chance against silva, sure hes the underdog, but its mma, no one predicted barao getting stopped, or even *silva losing twice in a row*, its mma anything can happen. Silva could get caught in a sub, im still pumped for this fight


Chris Weidman did.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## Walls

So War Machine tried to kill himself in jail today:


*War Machine tried to kill himself in his Las Vegas jail cell this week ... but his attempt was foiled by a corrections officer.

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... Tuesday night around 9:30 an officer was walking by War Machine's cell in Clark County Jail. The officer saw him sitting on the ground with his feet up on the bunk bed. When the officer called to him he was unresponsive.

The officer went into the cell and found the ex-MMA fighter had a piece of linen around his neck which was tied to the leg of the bed -- and his face was purple. The officer cut the linen, removed it ... and we're told War Machine's breathing became less strained and he attempted to speak.

He's currently in a medical isolation cell on suicide watch. We're told officers found what appeared to be a suicide note in the cell.

War Machine is in jail awaiting trial for the attempted murder of his ex-girlfriend, porn star Christy Mack, and her friend Corey Thomas. 

Story developing ...


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/10/16/war-machine-suicide-attempt-jail-las-vegas/#ixzz3GMG14lpi
*


----------



## Ray

Biggest question here is Anderson's chin. If he can take a punch like he used to, he should walk through Nick pretty easily. We'll probably be seeing a Silva/Griffin esque performance in that case.

Otherwise, I could absolutely see Nick winning. Nick is a volume puncher, and it'll only take a couple slips to land and test that chin of Anderson's. They're not the most powerful punches, but they certainly do damage.

Yes Anderson's more elusive and fast, but another big question is how his reflexes will hold up after a years absence, a debilitating injury, and at age 40. I'll probably drop 10 or so dollars on Nick by TKO/KO just because there's enough reasonable doubt and factors that it makes it worthwhile to bet on. 

Now all this being said, Anderson's seems extremely motivated to come back. I think he hated the idea of a fighter as great as him ending his career with a broken leg. Just by reading interviews he did after the 2nd Weidman fight, I think he always had plans to come back because he couldn't bear to end his career on that note. His hearts still in the game, but I'm wondering if his body is at this point.


----------



## Killmonger

legendmaker2 said:


> diaz has a chance against silva, sure hes the underdog, but its mma, no one predicted barao getting stopped, or even silva losing twice in a row, its mma anything can happen. Silva could get caught in a sub, im still pumped for this fight


Bullshit.

A LOT of people thought Chris was going to whoop Anderson's ass. Damn near every pro gave Weidman the W because of his wrestling.

I don't know about this Diaz fight, though. Nick could win and I wouldn't be that surprised since Anderson's reflexes and chin are questionable now.


----------



## Walls

I'm literally baffled that anyone thinks Nick is stopping Anderson. It isn't happening. Weidman hits really hard, Nick doesn't. Anderson is also considerably bigger than Nick is, I don't think you guys realize how much bigger he is. Anderson is bigger, faster, stronger, more skilled, everything. This is Anderson's fight to lose. He TKO's Nick by the 3rd.


----------



## TCE

Walls said:


> I'm literally baffled that anyone thinks Nick is stopping Anderson. It isn't happening. Weidman hits really hard, Nick doesn't. Anderson is also considerably bigger than Nick is, I don't think you guys realize how much bigger he is. Anderson is bigger, faster, stronger, more skilled, everything. This is Anderson's fight to lose. He TKO's Nick by the 3rd.


This.


----------



## Blackbeard

Walls said:


> I'm literally baffled that anyone thinks Nick is stopping Anderson. It isn't happening. Weidman hits really hard, Nick doesn't. Anderson is also considerably bigger than Nick is, I don't think you guys realize how much bigger he is. Anderson is bigger, faster, stronger, more skilled, everything. This is Anderson's fight to lose. He TKO's Nick by the 3rd.


Size doesn't always guarantee a victory. Silva has gotten old, his reflexes have slowed down and his chin isn't as sturdy as it use to be. Factor in the long lay off since he dropped the title and you've got a recipe for disaster. When I say Nick could stop Silva I don't mean a cold knockout, I am talking about Nick overwhelming Silva against the cage with a constant barrage of his Stockon pity patter smash technique.


----------



## Walls

He hasn't slowed down nearly as much as people say he has. You get caught once and all of a sudden you're slower. Anderson's stance was clearly off when he got clipped because he was fucking around in the first fight. In the second fight Weidman dropped him from the clinch, not at range. And a long layoff for him might be great for him. He was burning the candle at both ends for years in 2 different weight classes for fuck sake. He had the pressure of the belt and all of Brazil on his shoulders and he was tired. That's mental fatigue, not his reflexes slowing down. He's still twice as fast as Nick is. And no, size doesn't always guarantee victory but Anderson will have 20-25 pounds at least on Nick, on top of being faster, stronger and more skilled. Nick is literally the perfect opponent for Anderson, he's a walking heavy bag. For most, Nick isn't because he's a pressure fighter who backs guys up. Anderson is a counter striker who is going to light Nick up.


----------



## Blackbeard

Walls said:


> He hasn't slowed down nearly as much as people say he has. You get caught once and all of a sudden you're slower. Anderson's stance was clearly off when he got clipped because he was fucking around in the first fight. In the second fight Weidman dropped him from the clinch, not at range. And a long layoff for him might be great for him. He was burning the candle at both ends for years in 2 different weight classes for fuck sake. He had the pressure of the belt and all of Brazil on his shoulders and he was tired. That's mental fatigue, not his reflexes slowing down. He's still twice as fast as Nick is. And no, size doesn't always guarantee victory but Anderson will have 20-25 pounds at least on Nick, on top of being faster, stronger and more skilled. Nick is literally the perfect opponent for Anderson, he's a walking heavy bag. For most, Nick isn't because he's a pressure fighter who backs guys up. Anderson is a counter striker who is going to light Nick up.


Silva was getting tagged long before he faced Weidman. I remember Maia staggering him and there's also that hilarious picture of Andy's face eating Bonnar's fist. He got away with getting tagged because those guys don't pack a lot of power. He's lucky the Belfort fight ended so quickly, if he got tagged in that fight the division would look so different right now.


----------



## nazzac

I agree with Walls. Diaz is a perfect match-up for Anderson, he just plods forward throwing punches, and he doesn't particularly hit hard anyway.

Nick leaves himself too open to being hit, and when Anderson connects it will most likely be night night for Mr Diaz


----------



## Walls

House Blackbeard said:


> Silva was getting tagged long before he faced Weidman. I remember Maia staggering him and there's also that hilarious picture of Andy's face eating Bonnar's fist. He got away with getting tagged because those guys don't pack a lot of power. He's lucky the Belfort fight ended so quickly, if he got tagged in that fight the division would look so different right now.


It's like you're delusional or something. Fighters get hit. Just because Maia hit him, doesn't mean he was slowing down, at all. And Anderson let Bonnar hit him, several times, if you recall and laughed at him. It's not a reflection of your reflexes when you stand there with your hands down inviting a dude to hit you to demoralize him. It's amazing to me that you think he's slowed down because Maia hit him, he stood there with his hands down and let Bonnar hit him, same as with Weidman in the first fight as well until he fucked around and got off balance because he didn't take him seriously. In the 2nd fight, again, he got dropped in the clinch, not at range or from the outside with a shot he couldn't dodge. Vitor tagged Anderson as well, I guess you forgot that. And just because a fighter gets hit, doesn't mean he's slowing down. EVERY fighter gets hit. Jones, Weidman, Aldo, fucking everyone. Your argument isn't supported by facts.


----------



## nazzac

We'll see if i the Weidman fights have had any affect on Silva when the fight comes, but there is a card this weekend to look forward to


----------



## Ray

War Mendes.


----------



## Velvet onion




----------



## Mr. Socko

Is it wrong that I like the egomaniac prick Jones far more than the good Christian boy who whooped most of my favorite fighters?


----------



## RKing85

impossible to guess how Silva is going to come back from getting his leg snapped in two. Some people would never be able to get over the mental hurdle while other it will be right back to business as usual.


----------



## Blackbeard

Walls said:


> It's like you're delusional or something. Fighters get hit. Just because Maia hit him, doesn't mean he was slowing down, at all. And Anderson let Bonnar hit him, several times, if you recall and laughed at him. It's not a reflection of your reflexes when you stand there with your hands down inviting a dude to hit you to demoralize him. It's amazing to me that you think he's slowed down because Maia hit him, he stood there with his hands down and let Bonnar hit him, same as with Weidman in the first fight as well until he fucked around and got off balance because he didn't take him seriously. In the 2nd fight, again, he got dropped in the clinch, not at range or from the outside with a shot he couldn't dodge. Vitor tagged Anderson as well, I guess you forgot that. And just because a fighter gets hit, doesn't mean he's slowing down. EVERY fighter gets hit. Jones, Weidman, Aldo, fucking everyone. Your argument isn't supported by facts.


I am delusional for noticing a decline in his reflexes? ok then :eyeroll


----------



## corkymccorkell

:mcgregoat

Already under his skin!


----------



## Walls

House Blackbeard said:


> I am delusional for noticing a decline in his reflexes? ok then :eyeroll



A fighter getting hit doesn't mean his reflexes have slowed down. There is no evidence to support that his have. Fighters get hit. Floyd Mayweather gets hit. Just how it is. Now, if Anderson started getting cracked left and right by shit he normally wouldn't have gotten hit with, then sure. But that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## corkymccorkell

Cains out of UFC 180 and its now Hunt vs Werdum for the interim belt.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Ca...dum-to-Vie-for-Interim-Title-at-UFC-180-76029


----------



## TCE

FUCKING WAR HUNTO!!!!!

Sucks for Cain though.


----------



## TexasTornado

This has been a horrible year for UFC in terms of injuries. It is odd how so many guys getting hurt are the champs.


----------



## RKing85

This is exactly why I don't get excited for fights until a week or two out.

And fuck off UFC with your interm title bullshit. I fucking hate interm titles more than I hate anything else in the world. They mean jack shit.


----------



## Duke Silver

Fucking injury bug, man. That god damn, spiteful little bastard.

Gotta say, Hunt getting a shot at the interim belt is pretty cool though. And hey, he could always catch Werdum with a bomb before he's taken to the ground and submitted in 2 minutes.


----------



## Walls

It's frustrating how often Cain gets injured. It would be crazy if Hunt won. Cain would murder him but it would still be crazy for Hunt to go from where he was a few years back to interim champion.


----------



## EyeZac

Werdum by submission when he decides to take the fight to the ground. Can't see Hunt winning this fight.


----------



## RKing85

Cain has fought 2 different opponents over the past 4 years. And it's going to be a lot longer now it looks like. That's unacceptable under any circumstances.

And Hunt is taking a short notice fight where he has to drop 40 pounds and the fight is going to be a ridiculous altitude.

Hunt will last about 30 seconds before having a heart attack.


----------



## PartFive

Hunt by first round KO. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Walls

It's an interesting fight. Werdum has a very good chance of winning. Werdum will most likely use his size advantage to push Mark against the cage and get a trip or takedown off of that and probably snatch up an arm or at least bait him with that to take his back. Werdum just has to avoid getting caught on the way in. He's good enough to probably not get caught in an striking exchange but he has to worry about eating an uppercut on the way in. I think Werdum takes it inside 3 rounds. Although it is possible Mark catches him and wins, 100%. He's got that crazy power.


----------



## Killmonger

Injury bug putting in work this year. :kobe

Cain, Jones, and Weidman all bowed out of title fights via injury. 

Shit's crazy, man.


----------



## Ray

In terms of injuries, 2014 has been like 2012. Injuries left and right. It's almost hysterical. 

I'm also 99.9% positive atleast one of the title fights from UFC 181 will get stricken with an injury. Pettis will probably get injured again. Bank on it.


----------



## Walls

Blame Jon Jones. Tommy Toe Hold shot and killed the Injury Bug but it was all a ruse between Jon and the Bug.


----------



## RKing85

conspiracy hat theory:

UFC yanked Cain from this fight to flood the MMA new sites with this news so the Jon Jones snapchat controvery gets forgotten about.

Am I right?


----------



## Walls

What did Jon post and then no doubt quickly delete this time?


Edit: NVM, just looked it up :lmao


----------



## Mr. Socko

the amount of injuries now are to be expected when you bring in insurance for injuries and crack down on PEDS.

Realistically all PPVs from here on out should start with two title fights to avoid situations like this.

Pettis/Gil should've been co main here imo.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Those fight pass cards are biting them in the ass now. This is one of the weakest cards of the year. Could've really used Conor on the card against Sanchez to give it something. Still somewhat excited for the card, some decent fights for the hardcore fans. Doubt this breaks 250,000 buys though.


----------



## RKing85

Lauzon just pulled out of his fight with Cerrone.

I doubt they will, but they could add Conor now!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RKing85 said:


> Lauzon just pulled out of his fight with Cerrone.
> 
> I doubt they will, but they could add Conor now!


Oh my lord, RIP this PPV.


----------



## corkymccorkell

It was with Sanchez not Cerrone and I recon they will either have him face Miller or Jury.


----------



## Walls

Sanchez already got Jury and Jury lit him up. Lauzon/Cerrone would essentially be a murder on live tv. Cerrone would smash him.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Another card worth skipping in a row?

Wooooo. Time and money saved for me.


----------



## corkymccorkell

Completely forgot about the Jury/Sanchez fight your right.
I'm guessing either Miller or Masvidal will fill in then for Lauzon.


----------



## TCE

Doubt anyone comes in, they said it's scrapped.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

chibinova said:


> Completely forgot about the Jury/Sanchez fight your right.
> I'm guessing either Miller or Masvidal will fill in then for Lauzon.


Masvidal makes sense, dude is always up for a fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

chibinova said:


> Cains out of UFC 180 and its now Hunt vs Werdum for the interim belt.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Ca...dum-to-Vie-for-Interim-Title-at-UFC-180-76029


:fuckthis Cain has got to be one of the most fragile champions we've ever had.

Werdum should be able to submit Hunt.


----------



## Freeway.86

chibinova said:


> Completely forgot about the Jury/Sanchez fight your right.
> I'm guessing either Miller or Masvidal will fill in then for Lauzon.


Ben Henderson said he'd be willing to take the fight at 170 lbs.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Freeway.86 said:


> Ben Henderson said he'd be willing to take the fight at 170 lbs.


Bendo/Sanchez at WW? Down for that. Bendo is awesome to watch against guys like Diego.


----------



## Walls

Henderson/Sanchez would be fucking hilarious to watch. Bendo would outclass him pretty severely.


----------



## Freeway.86

Well that idea has gone to hell. Sanchez is now out of the show due to a knee injury. At this rate, I'll be shocked if this show even has any Mexicans on it at all by the time it happens.


----------



## Walls

This is getting ridiculous. It's to the point now that I don't think fights are happening until fight week and even Barao proved that that logic isn't 100% foolproof. I was thinking today that Pettis, Cain, Weidman and Aldo (Aldo less than them, though) are all injured a lot more often that not. That's almost half their champions. That's a scary thought. If this keeps happening over the next few years I'm afraid that a lot of fans are going to be turned off the sport as a result. And could you blame them, really? If you have no faith that the fights that are lined up are going to happen and you're proven right over and over again...how long does one put up with it? There is no definitive answer, obviously, as everyone's tolerance will be different. I know that I will never not love the sport but not everyone likes it as much as I do. I know I'm to the point now where I may get excited when a fight is announced initially but that bubble bursts not long after when reality sets in and I think "Yeah, if they make it. I'll get excited again come fight week" and that sucks. Whenever a great fight is announced, I think "Fuck yes. Wait...it's scheduled for ________, that leaves tons of time for something to fuck up" and 2 out of the last 3 years I've been right, sadly. It hasn't hindered my love for the sport at all but it sure does fucking suck when that excitement for a fight is quickly replaced with doubt instead. It makes you want to gather all the fighters together and tell them to stop going so hard and be smarter about it but even then, that's not fair. You're training a sport where the main goal is to shut another guy off and you have to train as such in order to be successful and shit just happens. I remember Dean Lister had a quote where he said something like "If you want to stop injuries in training, ban wrestling training" and in a way he's right. That's not plausible, of course, but that's where the majority of injuries come from.

I worry about Cain the most. He's had several very severe shoulder injuries and your shoulder is never the same again, no matter who you are. And he's had several knee injuries now as well. He's had 6 fights in 4 years. Cowboy has had 4 this year alone. And yes, Cowboy usually fights more often but he's not getting injured like other guys, so what's the deal?


----------



## Blackbeard

Jon Fish vs. Paul Harris set for Dec 13th on NBC Sports :mark:

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/11752233/rousimar-palhares-jon-fitch-headline-wsof-16-vegas


----------



## Walls

Guess they finally convinced Fitch to do it. For awhile he refused to fight him due to him being partially insane at a minimum. Can't say I blame the guy, he's a scary motherfucker who will tear your shit apart.


----------



## Killmonger

I'm almost expecting injuries nowadays. 

I had a feeling that someone would get injured and kill another pay per view card this year. I was actually expecting Pettis but Cain didn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Walls

Wouldn't shock me if Pettis got injured again.


----------



## HoHo

Watching UFC 1 the beginning show, man were these guys really out of shape, not knowing what conditioning is lol


----------



## Walls

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Watching UFC 1 the beginning show, man were these guys really out of shape, not knowing what conditioning is lol



Jim Brown was fucking awesome as a commentator back then. He knew exactly zero about martial arts and based his commentary off domestic squabbles with his wives :lmao


"Yea right about now he's tappin' out, that's a luxury my first wife back in 65 did not have. I said look bitch, there ain't no referee in my living room. Yeeeah he's got the mount, now he should be looking for something like a lamp or a book end..." :lmao


----------



## RKing85

Great Bellator LHW Title fight tonight between Newton and Vassell. Really good stuff from them.


----------



## Vic Capri

Lashley's opponent threw the fight after botching that judo throw. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Mr. Socko

Lashley is basically Bellator's Kimbo. 
I'm still not sure if Newton's actually good or just hard to get by though. Reminds me of Jardine in that respect.
Poster on Sherdog referring to Vassell and Newton as Key & Peele had me in stitches.

Hoping Jorgensen, Elkins and Fili can get back on track this evening.

Mendes/McGregor Faceoff afterwards with 10000+ salty Brazilians would be amazing :L


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

only interested in the main event tonight, I think Aldo takes it handily tbh, dont really care who wins though it would be cool to see Mendes do it just for the crowd reaction, continuing the woat sporting year for Brazilians. Best case scenario Jose viciously knocks him out in the first and looks like the killer of old so they can really hype up a gunfight with Conor (after he murks Siver).


----------



## Walls

Vassell and Newton wasn't a great fight by any means. It was two low level guys showing how low level they are but falling over each other on the ground over and over, not securing positions correctly and not adjusting to their opponents movements because both of them did the same shit over and over again. I could have locked that Rear Naked Choke on Newton and finished him if I was in Vassell's position. I'm dead serious. It was so fucking amateur how he let that go when he had it on 2 separate occasions. And normally I would NEVER make a statement like that because generally I think it's disrespectful to the fighters and I'm also not an idiot, these are high level guys but fuck, that was some blue belt shit. 

That Lashley fight was atrocious. First off, the dude had tits and it was very distracting. Second, he's clearly on roids and it makes me wonder if Bellator drug tests because I don't think they do. And third, you could tell that dude had never really been cracked before because all his fights ended in the first round by him and the second he got taken down and started to get hit he broke and fucking tapped to strikes. I'm sorry, but if you tap to strikes, you're a bitch. And before someone says "But Walls, Lashley is huge and blah blah", yeah, he is. And no doubt those shots sucked, not denying that. But I still wouldn't have tapped out. Ever. I would have turtled up and waited for the ref to stop it. I've had guys on me in similar fashion in training dropping bombs and not once did I ever tell them to stop or tapped their leg to stop or something. Find a way out. Losing is hard enough, don't need the shame of tapping to strikes either.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Stann: "Both guys going for the Kimura"

Goldie: "Right here in the birthplace of the Kimura"

Sooooo awful


----------



## Walls

Goldie is so awful that he's great. And since Rogan never does Brazil shows for some reason, him, Brednan Schaub and a few other's are doing a fight companion podcast tonight where they watch all the fights and drink and smoke weed and talk shit. It's always fucking awesome.


----------



## RKing85

UG has a great thread going right now with all of Goldberg's fuck ups.

And Newton/Vassell was by no means technically sound. But it was damn entertaining. 

Not comparing it to Griffin/Bonnar, but when you watch that fight now all you can think is "Holy shit is this ever sloppy"


----------



## Killmonger

Caught the main event and was pleasantly surprised by Chad's improvement on the feet.

I'd have to watch it again but I had it 48-47 Aldo.

I hear Phil Davis called out the greatest. :lmao


----------



## Freeway.86

Jules Winnfield said:


> Caught the main event and was pleasantly surprised by Chad's improvement on the feet.
> 
> I'd have to watch it again but I had it 48-47 Aldo.
> 
> I hear Phil Davis called out the greatest. :lmao


That was a great fight. Both guys caught each other with huge shots and kept coming for more. 


Davis did call Spider out which was weird, but I think more as a way to continue this "Brazilian Killer" thing people are calling him. Don't know why, but good for him?


----------



## Klein Helmer

Jules Winnfield said:


> Caught the main event and was pleasantly surprised by Chad's improvement on the feet.
> 
> I'd have to watch it again but I had it 48-47 Aldo.
> 
> I hear Phil Davis called out the greatest. :lmao


Mr. Slumberful with the pugilistic ambien again...

How can a guy who looks like him be so painfully slow?


----------



## Killmonger

Freeway.86 said:


> Davis did call Spider out which was weird, but I think more as a way to continue this "Brazilian Killer" thing people are calling him. Don't know why, but good for him?


He's been trying to attract attention since Dana said he lacked title spirit or something like that. I guess tonight was a step in the right direction. :shrug



Klein Helmer said:


> Mr. Slumberful with the pugilistic ambien again...
> 
> How can a guy who looks like him be so painfully slow?


I've been wondering that about Davis for years. 

Especially after Evans dogged em back in 2012.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Jules Winnfield said:


> He's been trying to attract attention since Dana said he lacked title spirit or something like that. I guess tonight was a step in the right direction. :shrug


I don't think so.

That's not a fight anyone wants to see, and even if it were, his call out would be totally overshadowed by that boring ass hugfest.

That's the kind of performance that gets guys cut with their next loss, regardless of their divisional standing. See jon fitch, jake shields, etc.


----------



## Myers

Good Main Event, the rest of the card was on the boring side. Not a terrible card by any means, just lacked excitement.

Seeing the Spider active throughout the PPV was awesome, Phil Davis calling out Anderson was a desperate attempt to get a big fight because he knows he's probably never getting a title fight.


----------



## Freeway.86

Klein Helmer said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> That's not a fight anyone wants to see, and even if it were, his call out would be totally overshadowed by his boring ass hugfest.
> 
> That's the kind of performance that gets guys cut with their next loss, regardless of their divisional standing. See jon fitch, jake shields, etc.


I disagree. While it wasn't exciting, Davis dominated Glover and no one would have guessed that going in. He showed some good striking in the fight, especially against a great striker like Glover and he took him down almost at will. This wasn't the Phil Davis we saw fight Machida is my point.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Freeway.86 said:


> I disagree. While it wasn't exciting, Davis dominated Glover and no one would have guessed that going in. He showed some good striking in the fight, especially against a great striker like Glover and he took him down almost at will. This wasn't the Phil Davis we saw fight Machida is my point.


You said that he wanted to get Dana's attention, and tonight was a step in the right direction.

Whether you meant by his performance, or by his post fight call out, I assert that you are incorrect.

Dana hates those kinds of fights because the fans hate those kinds of fights, he didn't score any points in that regard. You say no one saw that result coming, but I have heard and read several people indicating that his path to victory here was a boring decision, which is precisely what he delivered. He was a high level collegiate wrestler fighting a brazilian lacking a dynamic guard game - you really found this result surprising?

Furthermore, I disagree that he showed good striking. The glancing right hand that followed the front kick which they showed over and over was his most meaningful connection on the feet, and it landed to no effect. I don't see any development in his game. He's a good wrestler, however unexplosive, who lacks stopping power, and relies too much on smothering.

I'll grant it's a meaningful victory over a dangerous opponent, but not a shocking one, nor one that is going to do much for his favor within the company. If he does that again, he's really putting his contract at risk as soon as he loses.

If you meant the call out, I really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## TheJack

Jules Winnfield said:


> I hear Phil Davis called out the greatest. :lmao












Andersons thoughts: "Hmm, ok, who are you?"


----------



## Walls

Klein Helmer said:


> *Mr. Slumberful with the pugilistic ambien again...*
> 
> How can a guy who looks like him be so painfully slow?



This bothers me and it's an uneducated fan thing. Go take one BJJ class or do one wrestling practice and you'll appreciate what he did last night 100X more and it wouldn't be boring to you because you know how difficult what he did was. What Phil did is a reality that fighters have to deal with. What he did took tons of strength, stamina, heart and his positional awareness and his control is fucking staggering. 

As far as Aldo/Mendes goes, there isn't a chance in hell Aldo won all 5 rounds. That's bullshit. When I first watched it I had it either a draw or Mendes slightly ahead. I watched it again and gave it to Aldo but not all 5 rounds. And Aldo hitting him twice after the bell was fucking insane and why he wasn't deducted a point, I have no idea. What's the difference between that and what Daley did to Koscheck? There is no difference. One happened after a round is over when you aren't allowed to hit your opponent anymore and the other happened at the end of a fight when you can't hit your opponent anymore. It's the same thing. I hope someone brings that up to Dana so we can see him skate around it. And I thought that stuttering twat Connor was going to go into the cage? It was funny watching him crumble at that Q&A a few days ago.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^he was smiling, talking shit and blowing kisses to the crowd, weird definition of 'crumble' but I guess the haters have to grasp at any straws they can get with him these days 

main event was fucking great, need to rewatch but I gave 1,2,3 & 5 to Aldo with the second being the only one I wasnt sure of, punches after the bell were cheeky as fuck though


----------



## Walls

You really are a delusional person. There is enough evidence now as to where I can rightfully and 100% say that without question. It's like you see reality and then you go fuck that and say whatever you want. The twat stood there fumbling with his hands in his pockets while saying something every few mins. He spent more time standing there getting owned than he did anything else. And he was so adamant about getting into the cage...where was he? I'm going to laugh when Aldo runs over him.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

dont act like if Nick Diaz had done the same thing you wouldnt have thought it was fucking amazing, he'd have stuttered a hell of a lot more too.

btw when the time comes for Conor/Aldo I'll happily do a sig/namechange bet with anyone


----------



## Walls

Um no, I wouldn't have. Nick is vastly more intelligent than Conor is though, he's just is really shy and introverted. Conor is a stuttering douchebag who says the same shit over and over again. And yes, so did Chael, blah blah. But what Chael had to say was interesting and when Chael was actually being Chael, he was/is a very intelligent person on top of being a great coach so it wasn't just his shit talking, which is far better than Conors. And save the whole all he did was wrestling quotes shite because that's not true at all. At times he absolutely did but off the cuff he's the greatest shit talker of our time.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Walls said:


> Um no, I wouldn't have. Nick is vastly more intelligent than Conor is though, he's just is really shy and introverted. Conor is a stuttering douchebag who says the same shit over and over again. And yes, so did Chael, blah blah. But what Chael had to say was interesting and when Chael was actually being Chael, he was/is a very intelligent person on top of being a great coach so it wasn't just his shit talking, which is far better than Conors. And save the whole all he did was wrestling quotes shite because that's not true at all. At times he absolutely did but off the cuff he's the greatest shit talker of our time.


I don't see how you can say one is vastly more intelligent than the other when they both seem equally moronic. Saying Connor got clowned by a bunch of Dudebros making yo momma jokes and saying they could beat him in a fight is ridiculous though. Should've been for ticket holders only to keep the favela riffraff out 

Thought while Chad proved last night he definitely is capable of beating Aldo on his day, Aldo proved he is just a better fighter at the end of the day.

I enjoyed watching Mr Wonderful batter Glover tbh. Some of those shots on the ground would've put out lesser men. Davis getting shat on for not finishing a guy who went 5 rounds with Jones is beyond retarded.

Anyone catch Rogan's Fight Companion? Rogan didn't have a clue who half the guys on the card were.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Walls said:


> Nick is vastly more intelligent than Conor is though, he's just is really shy and introverted..


laugh my fucking ass off :Jordan

Chael talked a good game to deflect attention away from the fact he's a complete piece of sleazy shit and his entire career is now a sham, well done for falling for it, tbf I did too for a long time.

btw in your little tirade about punches after the bell you forgot to mention Diaz doing it to GSP, the poor shy introverted intelligent little flower.


----------



## Walls

Chael's talking ability never clouded mu judgement of his ability. I legit thought he would beat Anderson the 2nd time because of the 1st fight. I then touted all over that Jones was going to murder him. I then said that Chael was going to beat Shogun and he did and I also said Rashad was going to own Chael and he did. So...yeah. I found about the new slew of test failures when everyone else did, obviously. And yes, it puts a dark cloud over his entire career and I lost a ton of respect. I still like Chael as a person, or at least the public persona he gives people. So, no, that's not true.

And as far as the Diaz thing, I completely forgot about that. Not that that has anything to do with Nick's public speaking or intelligence, but ok.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Walls said:


> This bothers me and it's an uneducated fan thing. Go take one BJJ class or do one wrestling practice and you'll appreciate what he did last night 100X more and it wouldn't be boring to you because you know how difficult what he did was. What Phil did is a reality that fighters have to deal with. What he did took tons of strength, stamina, heart and his positional awareness and his control is fucking staggering.
> 
> As far as Aldo/Mendes goes, there isn't a chance in hell Aldo won all 5 rounds. That's bullshit. When I first watched it I had it either a draw or Mendes slightly ahead. I watched it again and gave it to Aldo but not all 5 rounds. And Aldo hitting him twice after the bell was fucking insane and why he wasn't deducted a point, I have no idea. What's the difference between that and what Daley did to Koscheck? There is no difference. One happened after a round is over when you aren't allowed to hit your opponent anymore and the other happened at the end of a fight when you can't hit your opponent anymore. It's the same thing. I hope someone brings that up to Dana so we can see him skate around it. And I thought that stuttering twat Connor was going to go into the cage? It was funny watching him crumble at that Q&A a few days ago.


I knew exactly what I was looking at and gave credit to phil for doing it, you presumptuous ass.

I just said from my personal point of view, and with regard to making an entertaining product that will likely induce repeat buys, that was straight garbage.

The shots he was throwing on the ground were weak because he didn't want to commit to anything and risk position, and he didn't go for a single submission for the same reason.

Enjoy your dry humping, lol.

And if you had Mendes ahead in that main event, I think it's pretty clear which of us needs to further our education with regard to martial arts. Keep projecting, lil buddy.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Walls said:


> Um no, I wouldn't have. _*Nick is vastly more intelligent than Conor*_ is though, he's just is really shy and introverted. Conor is a stuttering douchebag who says the same shit over and over again. And yes, so did Chael, blah blah. But what Chael had to say was interesting and when Chael was actually being Chael, he was/is a very intelligent person on top of being a great coach so it wasn't just his shit talking, which is far better than Conors. And save the whole all he did was wrestling quotes shite because that's not true at all. At times he absolutely did but off the cuff he's the greatest shit talker of our time.


Hahahaha!

OK, I didn't realize I was dealing with someone this thick; explains a lot.

Nick Diaz should be in a fucking center, dude (for legit retards).

Wow.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> I don't see how you can say one is vastly more intelligent than the other when they both seem equally moronic. Saying Connor got clowned by a bunch of Dudebros making yo momma jokes and saying they could beat him in a fight is ridiculous though. Should've been for ticket holders only to keep the favela riffraff out
> 
> Thought while Chad proved last night he definitely is capable of beating Aldo on his day, Aldo proved he is just a better fighter at the end of the day.
> 
> I enjoyed watching Mr Wonderful batter Glover tbh. Some of those shots on the ground would've put out lesser men. Davis getting shat on for not finishing a guy who went 5 rounds with Jones is beyond retarded.
> 
> Anyone catch Rogan's Fight Companion? Rogan didn't have a clue who half the guys on the card were.


What the hell kind of men are you talking about?

Certainly not the sort that would make it to the main card of a ufc ppv.

Those shots wouldn't have put out a kitten.

Get out of here.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Klein Helmer said:


> What the hell kind of men are you talking about?
> 
> Certainly not the sort that would make it to the main card of a ufc ppv.
> 
> Those shots wouldn't have put out a kitten.
> 
> Get out of here.


I get that you want to diss Phil's power but seriously you need to go back and rewatch those uppercuts Phil landed while he had Glover's back.


----------



## Blackbeard

TheJack said:


> Andersons thoughts: "Hmm, ok, who are you?"


:lmao Andy is not impressed.


----------



## RKing85

good one on twitter I saw of the Anderson/Conor photo:

The GOAT....and Conor McGregor.


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> good one on twitter I saw of the Anderson/Conor photo:
> 
> The GOAT....and Conor McGregor.


Well don't just tease us!


----------



## Blackbeard

Anderson Silva has signed a new 15 (yes fifteen!) fight deal with the UFC fpalm

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/10/former-ufc-champ-anderson-silva-reportedly-signs-new-15-fight-deal

Also isn't it funny or sad that a retired Randy Couture is in better shape than a prime Chuck Liddell?

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/10/photos-randy-couture-channels-his-inner-iceman-for-halloween


----------



## Cashmere

House Blackbeard said:


> Anderson Silva has signed a new 15 (yes fifteen!) fight deal with the UFC fpalm


I'm not sure he'll be able to do even 5 more fights tbh, but keep on getting them checks Spider.


----------



## B-Dawg

How is that :fpalm? UFC is just ensuring he never fights elsewhere, doesn't mean he's fighting 15 times.


----------



## Blackbeard

SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> How is that :fpalm? UFC is just ensuring he never fights elsewhere, doesn't mean he's fighting 15 times.


I've made it abundantly clear in this thread that I think Silva is done and should retire.

Sure perhaps it's a good move to prevent him fighting for another promotion but I want Dana and Lorenzo to convince Andy to hang his gloves up. He's beginning to imitate his hero Roy Jones Jr to a freaky degree.


----------



## B-Dawg

Oh man, didn't realize that Rockhold/Bisping was so soon. :mark:


----------



## Walls

Anderson lost once fairly in forever and loses a second time because he breaks his leg and the greatest ever should retire. Right. There are still lots of fun fights for him at 85 and especially at 205 if he so chooses.


Also, definition of wrestlefucked:


----------



## Ray

Nothing wrong with Anderson signing a contract extension. Doesn't mean he has to fight 15 times. Probably just the UFC locking him up if/when he retires so that he can't fight anywhere else.


----------



## RKing85

I think he'll fight about another half dozen times. But hey, let's hope he's another Randy Couture and is a damn good fighter until his mid 40's. I certainly wouldn't complain about that.


----------



## Irish Jet

Talking about Silva's prospects right now is kind of ridiculous until we actually see him fight. Between his age and the brutal leg break it's very conceivable that he wont be the same or anywhere close. It's also possible that he's still fucking great.


----------



## B-Dawg

I find it hard to believe he won't still be stellar. He broke a bone, he didn't tear an ACL or something.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> I get that you want to diss Phil's power but seriously you need to go back and rewatch those uppercuts Phil landed while he had Glover's back.


You're on the internet, aren't you?

Why don't you throw up a gif?

If I post one of those pillow fisted arm punches, you'll claim I didn't get, "the good ones."

lol


----------



## Mr. Socko

Klein Helmer said:


> You're on the internet, aren't you?
> 
> Why don't you throw up a gif?
> 
> If I post one of those pillow fisted arm punches, you'll claim I didn't get, "the good ones."
> 
> lol


Not really bothered making gifs for you to be honest but I will link you to the Sherdog play by play which mentions Davis cracking Teixeira with a dozen or so hard right hands

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UFC-179-Results-Aldo-vs-Mendes-2-PlaybyPlay-Updates-76193#glover-teixeira--phil-davis

Also if you want to look up the fight have a look at the shots about 3 minutes in while Davis is riding Glover. Davis lands them on a regular human being and even Josh Rosenthal might consider stopping it. He also cut Glover for what it's worth. Davis dominated Glover for 2 and half rounds.

To be fair I think you might've read too much into the lesser men comment buddy, I wasn't talking about the Anthony Perosh's of the world more so a regular person. Just a figure of speech dude.


----------



## Walls

Klein Helmer said:


> You're on the internet, aren't you?
> 
> Why don't you throw up a gif?
> 
> If I post one of those pillow fisted arm punches, you'll claim I didn't get, "the good ones."
> 
> lol



Let a tired Phil Davis blast you with those "pillow punches", seriously. I guarantee you he knocks you the fuck out. Glover's head was snapping back from a lot of those, Glover is just uber tough. From people shitting on his punches to shitting on his wrestling, people are fucking dumb and uneducated.


----------



## RKing85

has anybody been watching this Kingdom show? I haven't seen it, but I've heard pretty good things about it.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Yeah, it's been pretty decent so far. Characters are generally pretty likeable. Thought Nick Jonas would be a turn off but he's pretty likeable in the show to be honest. Grillo kills it as usual and Jonathan Tucker's character is great too.


----------



## Kun10

Klein Helmer said:


> You're on the internet, aren't you?
> 
> Why don't you throw up a gif?
> 
> If I post one of those pillow fisted arm punches, you'll claim I didn't get, "the good ones."
> 
> lol


You're the one with the stupid opinion, why should he go make/get a GIF to educate you?

If you want to be a just bleed moron that's fine, everybody has their own tastes. But please drop the holier than thou attitude.

It wasn't the most exciting fight ever but it wasn't laying and praying either. Glover is a huge, well rounded guy and one of the best in the division and Phil basically wrestlefucked him and nullified anything Glover tried to do. Not sure why he called out Silva though. That's the kind of match up Silva wants to avoid. Diaz, Bisping, Belfort II are the sort of matches I see Silva going for at the moment. Or he could make one last run at the title... it's hard to tell since he basically trolls the press yo-yoing every other interview.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Shogun/Anderson to coach TUF Brazil 4 but apparently not fight afterwards.

Damn this fight not happening when both were champs.

:sadpanda


----------



## Walls

Damn, it would have been funny to watch Anderson murder Shogun.


----------



## Ray

Weidman/Belfort is official for UFC 184 in LA with Rousey/Zingano as the co-main. February 28th is the date.

They really like Weidman and Rousey being on the same card. I'm not complaining. Two of my favourite fighters on the same night. 

It'll be fun to see Weidman murder Belfort. Rousey/Zingano is interesting.


----------



## Walls

It will be funny to watch Weidman run over Vitor, yeah. That's if he can stay healthy, though. I'm really looking forward to Rousey/Zingano. I think Ronda wins but I think Cat poses the most problems for her in the division.


So Cowboy/Jury is going to co-main the Jones/Cormier ppv. And Alvarez/Henderson is going to co-main the fight night that's headlined by Connor/Siver. Can't complain.


Watched TUF tonight, quite happy that cunt Angela Magana got stopped. We get it Angela, you've had a rough life and you're a bitter twat as a result. The stand up in the fight was justified and it was shitty of her to complain after the fight that her stand up wasn't warranted. It was, they stalemated on the ground and she wasn't going for anything. That still doesn't discount her getting owned for 2 more rounds straight. She broke, straight up. You could see it after round 2 in her corner. The people who always talk shit like her usually tend to break when put into compromising positions. Not always, but usually and she was no different. No doubt she gassed, being that much of a twat all the time must be tiring.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Have the same issue with training in heat that Daly has. Probably an Irish thing. Delighted to see Magana get whooped. Such a "Poor Me" pissant. Every single story she tells is basically another way for her to say how awesome she is. In fairness she has an awesome resume but what a douche. :lol stand up was BS in fairness. Ref literally just did what Pettis told him


----------



## RKing85

really, REALLY loving that Cerrone/Jyles fight.

And TUF is such a dated concept. Nothing the UFC could do could get me to watch another season of TUF.


----------



## Walls

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Have the same issue with training in heat that Daly has. Probably an Irish thing. Delighted to see Magana get whooped. Such a "Poor Me" pissant. Every single story she tells is basically another way for her to say how awesome she is. In fairness she has an awesome resume but what a douche. :lol s*tand up was BS in fairness. Ref literally just did what Pettis told him*



I disagree. They stalemated in an awkward position for a decent amount of time. Angela wasn't moving, neither was Daly. This whole "I was 2 moves away from catching an armbar" is bullshit. That's like saying "I was 5 seconds away from throwing a knock out punch" after you got clipped and stopped yourself. Easy to say after the fact because you need something to complain about and you need an excuse and again, people like Angela always have excuses. Life is always against them, blah blah. Fact is, sometimes on the ground you get into weird positions and there is nothing either of them could have done. Angela would have had to have given her position up completely to go for the arm bar and given how Daley was, she could have easily shrugged her off and yanked her arm out. So it wouldn't have mattered. And on top of that, she got completely owned for 2 rounds and broke. That has nothing to do with a bad stand up. The fight goes on, get over it. If you're as good as you say, it shouldn't have mattered. Especially against a woman who took over a year off due to depression. God, that bitch bothers me. She even has cunt face too. As soon as I saw her in my head I was like "I bet she's a massive cunt" and boom. People who talk massive amounts of shit like her do so to constantly reenforce to themselves that they are what they say they are because they don't truly believe it themselves and when the shit hits the fan it shows. Look at Angela, look at Chael and once Aldo tags him a few times we'll see it with Conor as well.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Walls said:


> I disagree. They stalemated in an awkward position for a decent amount of time. Angela wasn't moving, neither was Daly. This whole "I was 2 moves away from catching an armbar" is bullshit. That's like saying "I was 5 seconds away from throwing a knock out punch" after you got clipped and stopped yourself. Easy to say after the fact because you need something to complain about and you need an excuse and again, people like Angela always have excuses. Life is always against them, blah blah. Fact is, sometimes on the ground you get into weird positions and there is nothing either of them could have done. Angela would have had to have given her position up completely to go for the arm bar and given how Daley was, she could have easily shrugged her off and yanked her arm out. So it wouldn't have mattered. And on top of that, she got completely owned for 2 rounds and broke. That has nothing to do with a bad stand up. The fight goes on, get over it. If you're as good as you say, it shouldn't have mattered. Especially against a woman who took over a year off due to depression. God, that bitch bothers me. She even has cunt face too. As soon as I saw her in my head I was like "I bet she's a massive cunt" and boom. People who talk massive amounts of shit like her do so to constantly reenforce to themselves that they are what they say they are because they don't truly believe it themselves and when the shit hits the fan it shows. Look at Angela, look at Chael and once Aldo tags him a few times we'll see it with Conor as well.


Pretty happy Magana's out myself to be honest but personally, I'm of the opinion if it ain't a neutral position, standups shouldn't be considered unless it's a VERY LONG time overdue and I'd argue that the position they were in was slightly advantageous to Magana in that whilst she didn't have the back any longer the arm was still there to be attacked even with the cage there and she probably should been given a slightly longer opportunity to attack it. 

I completely agree it most likely wouldn't have affected the outcome as it was a low percentage shot at best. But i do feel she should've been given longer.


----------



## Joff

Wish we could have Silva/Diaz and Jones/Cormier on the same card

Cards have been super watered down lately. I understand why, but it would be sweet to see a supercard

I went to my first UFC event in October. Was pretty awesome.


----------



## Ray

There gets to be a point of diminishing returns when it comes to UFC cards. Sure they can put both Silva/Diaz and Jones/Cormier on the same card, but why do that when you can spread them out and pop 2 massive buyrates instead of just 1.


----------



## Walls

I forgot there was a card this weekend with Shogun on it. I thought Creepy/Lineker was on the Bisping/Rockhold card but I guess not. The only fight on the Shogun card worth anything in my opinion is the Creepy/Lineker fight. Other than that it's a shit card from a place I've never even heard of that sounds like some weird offshoot area in a Disney movie. Not that the Bisping/Rockhold card is that much better, realistically. Aside from Bisping/Rockhold, there isn't much of substance there. Pearson is going to be too much for Iaquinta due to size and experience, Whittaker/Hester is just a TUF fight & I couldn't care less about Paleli/Harris.


----------



## nazzac

If the UFC cut down these Fight Night cards, they can set up some decent PPV main cards with the main events.


----------



## TCE

I'm looking forward to the double header UFC this weekend. Me and the missus broke up a couple weeks ago so just been dwelling on that for too long. Want to see some violence this weekend and get absolutely smashed both nights. 

Also, I'm probably going to tune into OneFC on Saturday as well. 1pm day time start for us British!


----------



## Chloe

Diego Sanchez.

Has good list of great fights. Never won the big one. Discuss.


----------



## Blackbeard

Sorry for attempting to lighten the mood.


----------



## Walls

lol Fedor. Whoop dee fucking doo.


----------



## TCE

Walls said:


> lol Fedor. Whoop dee fucking doo.


Agreed, Fedor hasn't been relevant for years, who gives a fuck.


----------



## Walls

I watched Werdum tap him the other day for the first time in like 2 years. Quite admirable how calm Werdum kept himself as he adjusted the triangle to the armbar. And watching Fedor flail around is always amusing. And the look on his face after is hilarious too. He's just there on his knees like "Well...fuck".


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Rumble's case got dismissed, suspension lifted, fuck yes! LHW just got more interesting :mark:


----------



## Mr. Socko

Rumble/Gus
Brown/Saffiedine

In Local European Time?

Please God be true


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

yeah its lining up nicely since Rashad pulled out of the proposed fight with Gus yesterday,I was terrified of him fucking up Gus's title shot, however I have zero problem with Rumble doing likewise


----------



## Blackbeard

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Rumble's case got dismissed, suspension lifted, fuck yes! LHW just got more interesting :mark:












Wonder if Gus is as pleased as we are :lol


----------



## Mr. Socko

Do yourselves a favour and watch this Australia card. Awesome prelims so far.


----------



## Nocturnal

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Do yourselves a favour and watch this Australia card. Awesome prelims so far.


Main card delivering too...9 finishes in a row...

Edit: 10 finishes...

Edit: 11/11 Every fight from prelim to the main event ended in a finish. Never seen that before.


----------



## B-Dawg

ROCKHOLD :mark: 

A couple of beautiful kicks, some ground 'n' pound, and the guillotine for the win. First time Bisping's been submitted.


----------



## Walls

Bisping went out momentarily from that first shot that Luke landed after the kick. If you re-watch it, he goes completely stiff for a second and then wakes up and eats some more, which is why the Guillotine was so easy and he gave no resistance. That was a one armed mounted Guillotine as well, pretty impressive. And before that Luke hit him with a switch kick (of sorts) with the other leg as well. Bisping seems to have an issue with kicks lately. Rockhold outclassed him, basically. And this really ended whatever title shot dreams Bisping has, you'd have to think. I also thought it was funny when the commentator (not Dan Hardy, I don't know the other dude's name off the top of my head) was like "It's almost offensive to finish it that way" in reference to Luke choking him with one arm :lmao


So McCall got sick after the weigh ins and the co-main is off now. What the fucking fuck.


----------



## Myers

Welp, Shogun should be done after another disappointing performance.


----------



## Ray

ugh. Fuck my life. Can it be 2005 again.


----------



## Walls

:lmao Shogun. Loved it. Always fun to watch him get owned. Turns out McCall has had a blood infection for awhile and it got worse after his weight cut, which is why he had to pull out. I admire his balls but what he did was stupid. Having a blood infection is really serious shit and to deplete your body like that from a weight cut when you are dealing with that is super dangerous.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Shogun....


----------



## Walls

185? :jesse


----------



## samizayn

That Shogun fight was astonishing. Like, that really hurt me to watch...


----------



## Walls

1-4 in his last 5 fights & I almost fell out of my chair laughing. Still, Shogun provided us with the greatest moment in MMA history when Chael subbed him and he sat on his knees and put his face into his hands.So we're all indebted to him.


----------



## Mr. Socko

What's with the Shogun hate Walls? His insanely optimistic fanbase?


----------



## Walls

I just don't like him. That's legit all it is. It's stupid and completely unfair, I know. He just bothers me. I mean, don't get it twisted. I respect him for everything he's contributed to the sport and he has put on some great fights. And he could whoop my ass all day, without question. I just can't stand him. Same with Liddell. I just fucking hate the guy but I respect him. It's odd, I know. I don't go out of my way to specifically shit on fighters that often, just those two. And Faber for awhile but he bothered me more as a person than a fighter. Although I have warmed up to him.


----------



## Irish Jet

Walls said:


> I just don't like him. That's legit all it is. It's stupid and completely unfair, I know. He just bothers me. I mean, don't get it twisted. I respect him for everything he's contributed to the sport and he has put on some great fights. *And he could whoop my ass all day, without question.* I just can't stand him. Same with Liddell. I just fucking hate the guy but I respect him. It's odd, I know. I don't go out of my way to specifically shit on fighters that often, just those two. And Faber for awhile but he bothered me more as a person than a fighter. Although I have warmed up to him.


I love how you felt the need to clarify this. :lmao


----------



## Walls

All I meant was that I'm not delusional, he's a fantastic fighter, or was anyway. And that I'm not delusional enough to think I would stand a chance because a lot of people who talk shit about fighters tend to think they could take them under the right circumstances or any circumstance for that matter. You'd be amazed when you talk to a lot of MMA fans who shit on specific fighters and they are like "Pffft, fuck him bro. He doesn't have my mentality, trust me. If he was on the street without those gloves and that ref, he'd be in trouble". It's baffling.


----------



## TCE

I like Shogun, it's Fedor that bothers me. Although, I think it's his insanely retarded fan base that makes me dislike Fedor. Not a fan of GSP either but more so of Fedor. I respect the man as a fighter. He's done some amazing things in the sport and is definitely the best heavyweight MMA fighter to ever live, but he just irritates me and his stupid fan base.


----------



## Blackbeard

Is there anyone left from the Pride days who isn't a complete shell of their former self?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^yes there is and he'll be a world fuckin champion saturday :mark: :mark:


well probably not tbf, but if Hunto does manage to KO him and leave with the strap, interim or not, I may just legit cry tears of joy


----------



## Walls

Gracie Breakdown of hat happened to Bisping featuring CM Punk. Love the Gracie Breakdowns.


----------



## RKing85

This Saturday is going to be great.

Problem is my parents are in town this weekend. Need to find a way to veg out in front of the tv without getting too much of a guilt trip from my mom.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> ^yes there is and he'll be a world fuckin champion saturday :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> well probably not tbf, but if Hunto does manage to KO him and leave with the strap, interim or not, I may just legit cry tears of joy


Werdum's a PRIDE OG too so win win


----------



## RKing85

Hunt has about 45 seconds to win the fight before he drops dead from a heart attack in that altitude.


----------



## Ray

Chael got a gig at ESPN :mark:

"Bad time don't last, but bad guys do"


----------



## Walls

Happy for Chael. And I agree, Hunt has a very short window of opportunity to win this fight. Literally everything is against him. He has to lose 33 pounds in less than 3 weeks, can't do anything but cardio as a result and has to get used to the elevation on top of all of it. Whereas Werdum has been there for months, is in the best shape of his life and has had a full camp. I'm predicting a Werdum victory unless Hunt catches him. There is no honor in such a victory, though. At all. Hunt is at a giant disadvantage.


----------



## PartFive

Hunts power doesn't fade, any time they're standing he can end it.


----------



## Walls

Not entirely true, especially at elevation. Gus/Rumble confirmed now in Sweden in January. So that means in January we're getting Jones/Cormier, Conor/Siver, Silva/Diaz & now Gus/Rumble. May be the greatest month in MMA ever, if everyone stays healthy.


----------



## Killmonger

Big fucking if, Walls.

It's too perfect.


----------



## Blackbeard

That UFC on Fox 14 card is shaping up nicely. Lets hope and pray it stays injury free.

•Alexander Gustafsson vs. Anthony Johnson
•Dan Henderson vs. Gegard Mousasi
•Matt Brown vs. Tarec Saffiedine

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/11/dan-henderson-returns-to-185-meets-gegard-mousasi-in-ufc-on-fox-14-co-headliner


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Tarec always gets injured, so I expect him out.


----------



## LadPro

I'll be watching Bellator on Saturday since it's free.


----------



## Walls

lol Tito/Bonnar. I'll be watching too to laugh my ass off. Very mildly interested in Chandler/Brooks 2. Don't give a fuck who Mo is fighting, ever.


----------



## Joff

I've hated Tito my whole life but I want to see him win for w/e reason.


----------



## Walls

Probably because one of the few people more annoying than Tito is Bonnar. It's a fight between two twats who are trying to out twat each other. Best scenario is they both somehow knock each other out.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Gaethje/Guillard
Manhoef/Schilling
Chandler/Brooks
Lamas/Bermudez
Ellenberger/Gastelum
Werdum/Hunt

What a night of fights! So much violence. Can't fuckin wait!


----------



## Joff

Walls said:


> Probably because one of the few people more annoying than Tito is Bonnar. It's a fight between two twats who are trying to out twat each other. Best scenario is they both somehow knock each other out.


I think Tito is good for MMA. I always root for him to get his ass beat lol. Same w Bisping, who I'm starting to respect a little bit.


----------



## Walls

Bisping kind of won me over as time passed as well.


----------



## Joff

Walls said:


> Bisping kind of won me over as time passed as well.


He can fight, he just can't beat the top guys. I hated him during TuF w Hendo. But I find myself pulling for him now. Not against Luke tho. Rockhold is my boy and imo the future champ. I wanna see Weidman vs Rockhold badly.


----------



## Walls

The real reason why Shogun lost: https://vine.co/v/OiD5d7rOYwr


----------



## LadPro

I'm gonna have to stick to Bellator because it's free and because I'm curious to see what Tito can still do (I'm expecting a very sloppy fight), also Will Brooks/Michael Chandler should be good, and I do like King Mo quite a bit, though I hate to admit it.

I'll get back with UFC on 12/6. And all of UFC's events scheduled for 2015 are looking amazing. I'm almost certain Weidman, Jones, and Rousey will all retain.


----------



## FITZ

Not much of an MMA fan but I watched Impact for a little bit and Bellator came on after it and this is just the most absurd shit ever. I'm watching these to guys cut promos on each other and someone just referred to Tito Ortiz as a heel.


----------



## LadPro

^ LOL, I'm watching as well.

A part of me is like, "they're selling this fight well..."

And another part of me is like, "uhh...what the fuck is this shit? fpalm"


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LadPro said:


> I'm gonna have to stick to Bellator because it's free and because I'm curious to see what Tito can still do (I'm expecting a very sloppy fight), also Will Brooks/Michael Chandler should be good, and I do like King Mo quite a bit, though I hate to admit it.
> 
> I'll get back with UFC on 12/6. And all of UFC's events scheduled for 2015 are looking amazing. I'm almost certain Weidman, Jones, and Rousey will all retain.


January looks like one of the greatest months in UFC history. Hope no one gets injured.


----------



## Joff

hopefully it ends w a viscous KO


----------



## Walls

Watched TUF last night. Pretty convinced Tecia has a dick and if not a very enlarged clit at a minimum, chick is gross. She did a good job of sticking and moving and keeping Bec on the outside with push kicks and side kicks. Bec is just a simple boxer, basically. Just plods forward and hopes to land a big shot. I scratched my head after she got the judo throw and then spun into guard. Also, will someone please hit Angela with a car? I mean seriously. She's such a cunt. And she has cunt face too. All those bitches are so fucking petty. It's mind numbing how catty they all are.


----------



## B-Dawg

Thug Rose is my ideal woman.


----------



## Walls

Rose is insane. I mean, she's a great fighter and I enjoy watching her and I think her being with Pat Barry is a great thing for her long term as far as her personal life goes because she clearly has issues and I bet dealing with her is difficult. I've been with chicks like her before, minus the fighting aspect of course. It's not easy.


----------



## Positive Balance

Jacare/Romero at 184 with Weidman/Belfort and Ronda/Cat.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Rose being abused as a child then hooking up with a 30-something year old at 18 screams serious problems ahead for me. I wanted her to win before the tournament but her choice of friends in the house is dodgy to say the least. The skrapettes are just plain cunts, JoJo standing up to them was the highlight of the episode. Shame they didn't show Nate booing after the fight, it was supposed to be pretty funny as he was just winding up Pettis.


----------



## LadPro

Positive Balance said:


> Jacare/Romero at 184 with Weidman/Belfort and Ronda/Cat.


Heard dat on Facebook earlier. I'll buy the shit out of that PPV.


----------



## Joff

Positive Balance said:


> Jacare/Romero at 184 with Weidman/Belfort and Ronda/Cat.


Please no injuries. Every time a stacked card is about to happen it is ruined by injuries. I'm buying this if nobody gets hurt.


----------



## TCE

Positive Balance said:


> Jacare/Romero at 184 with Weidman/Belfort and Ronda/Cat.


You the same dude that was de-modded and banned from Sherdog? :lmao


----------



## LadPro

GitRekt said:


> Please no injuries. Every time a stacked card is about to happen it is ruined by injuries. I'm buying this if nobody gets hurt.


Injuries are ruining the sport. If Weidman/Belfort or Jones/Cormier gets pushed back one more time, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Walls

If you want to stop most of the injuries, don't train wrestling in camp. That's where 90% of the injuries occur. Not going to happen, obviously.


----------



## B-Dawg

In this series of Embedded, Fabricio is the jolliest motherfucker I've ever seen. Really quite cool how he's become a favorite among the Mexican fans, especially considering he was supposed to fight Cain.


----------



## RKing85

I refuse to get excited for fights until about 2 weeks out. No way all that good stuff in January stays together. Some of them will get changed/postponed.

In the fights I really care about, I got Werdum, Bermudez, Chandler, Okami, and Gaethje


----------



## Walls

«oooooladipooooo» said:


> In this series of Embedded, Fabricio is the jolliest motherfucker I've ever seen. Really quite cool how he's become a favorite among the Mexican fans, especially considering he was supposed to fight Cain.



He's liked so much because he can speak Spanish better than Cain, for one and they know that. And two without Cain the next best thing to them is Werdum due to that fact.


----------



## Myers

Apparently if Cain can't defend his title by March/April, he will vacate his title and Werdum will be considered the undisputed HW champion.


----------



## Walls

Makes sense. Cain may be done fully a lot quicker than some may think. He's had 2 very serious shoulder injuries and you're never the same again after 1 (generally, there are exceptions but with his type of injury, that's rare), let alone two. And he's had 2 major knee injuries as well. Factor in what he does for a living annnnd yeah. This is going to be a reoccurring issue that's only going to get worse over time. Shame, really. Some guys bodies just can't take it like others. Shit, Vitor has had 7 hand surgeries. Fucking 7. That's part of the reason why he started kicking so much. Cruz is the same way, dude breaks his hands all the time on top of everything else. Cormier has hand issues as well, he's broken his hand at least twice.


----------



## Myers

Ever since UFC did that summit meeting some 5 years ago and offered to pay for all of it's fighters surgeries and rehab, guys are getting hurt left and right. It's almost like all precautions are thrown out the window because they know they're insured now.


----------



## RKing85

well before guys would get hurt in training camp, fight, and then say the injury happened in the fight and get the UFC to pay for it.

No need to do that any more.


----------



## Blackbeard

Frank Mir vs. Bigfoot set for UFC 184

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/11/frank-mir-vs-antonio-silva-set-for-ufc-184


----------



## TCE

Ariel tweeted Hunt is on weight. Weigh ins in a few hours.


----------



## B-Dawg

Bellator has a new stage that they're debuting tomorrow. This shit is so sick. :allen1

http://www.tmz.com/2014/11/14/bellator-mma-new-stage-131/


----------



## TCE

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Bellator has a new stage that they're debuting tomorrow. This shit is so sick. :allen1
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/11/14/bellator-mma-new-stage-131/


Oh no fpalm

PRIDE did the same. Too much like pro wrestling although I loved the screaming PRIDE lady.


----------



## Joff

screaming pride lady was love, screaming pride lady was life


----------



## TCE

Actually, now I've watched the video, that does look pretty sick. UFC entrances do seem to be a bit boring most of the time (minus the main event). I just don't like the reference to pro wrestling, that's all. But yeah, interested to watch Bellator now just for the entrances alone.


----------



## Walls

I prefer the UFC walk outs. I like them walking out of a tunnel because it's very gladiator-ish and they are essentially modern day gladiators. I don't need giant screens or pyro or any of that shit. Give me the Pride lady, though. Always.


----------



## Joff

Tomorrow gonna be great. Going for Hunt and Tito (LOL IKR).


----------



## Walls

So Miesha Tate wants to drop down to fight Felice Herrig and Angela Magana AKA Super Cunt:

_

Tate said Friday before UFC 180 weigh-ins here at Arenda Ciudad de Mexico that she would be interested in taking on Ultimate Fighter contestants Felice Herrig and Angela Magana at a catchweight. Tate said she would even be willing to cut down to 125 pounds for those fights.

"Oh yeah," Tate said. "Please. That would be great."

Tate and Herrig have gone back and forth on Twitter recently. Herrig and Magana each have an ongoing feud with Tate's good friend and training partner Heather Jo Clark, another TUF castmate. The beef between Herrig and Clark started years ago. And the Magana-Clark rivalry has been featured prominently on this season of the reality show.

Tate said she would actually be more interested in fighting Magana than Herrig.

"I don’t know if [Herrig is] necessarily a bad person," Tate said. "She's just kind of annoying, because she's really dramatic sometimes and it just kind of rubs me the wrong way. *Angela, on the other hand, is a complete moron and she's very hypocritical and she's rude and she's a bully and I can't stand her.*_"


Glad to see Tate shares my opinion on Super Cunt. God, please let this happen. Miesha will run over her. Both of them, realistically. Felice is annoying as fuck and I think she's bad for women's MMA, personally. But if I had to choose, it would be Super Cunt as far as who I'd rather have Miesha smash.


----------



## DGenerationMC

There was a taco eating contest associating with UFC.




Really?


----------



## Walls

Would be funny if Lesnar showed up and beat Cain in a taco eating contest and then had a Corona after.


----------



## LadPro

Walls said:


> Would be funny if Lesnar showed up and beat Cain in a taco eating contest and then had a Corona after.


Would never happen, he has a WWE Championship to defend!

Oh...wait. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

Walls said:


> Would be funny if Lesnar showed up and beat Cain in a taco eating contest and then had a Corona after.


Don't you mean a COORS LIGHT? :lol


----------



## Walls

Remember how I said Angela from TUF is a cunt? Yeah. Here's some tweets from her recently:

_•the queen doesnt fight overrated fighters who go 0-3 in the ufc
•Should I get fake boobs like miesha. Will it help me with takedowns.
•If vitor had some fake boobies like Miesha they would of protected him from Anderson's front kick #ufc
•Do you need an exemption from the athletic commission in nevada for saline tit bags?
•If Miesha shaved off that nose she could make atomweight and fight The Karatie Hottie in Invicta. What a sexy match.
•Oh s--- I bad mouthed Miesha. OhO Next weeks tuf I'm gonna get a real bad edit.
•Breaking news. If you don't name your first born son Clark. Your bullying Heather Clark.#TUF20
•Commissions can't ask Heather Clark to make weight in fear she might sue them for bullying her cellulite #chumpette
•Was thinkn I shld ring Ronda and offer her advice on how to beat Zingano. One champ to another
•I have many vale tudo underground fights my real record is 65-10 beat the best at 115 and 125
•Respect that the best in the world is tweeting with u peasants. Kiss ur queens ring u #chumpettes #tuf20
•Hear ye hear ye Chumpettes i might not have a wikipedia but i have a wikifeet page. Drool over them u peasants_


The Queen? Really? You lost to a fighter who took a year off due to mental health issues and got steamrolled by her. Miesha will steamroll over her as well. And she doesn't fight fighters who go 0-3 in the UFC? Really? That's funny because you lost in the TUF house, hooker. So if Miesha is overrated, what does that make you? And she's delusional, The Queen is Ronda, obviously. God, she's such a cunt.


----------



## LadPro

Walls said:


> Remember how I said Angela from TUF is a cunt? Yeah. Here's some tweets from her recently:
> 
> _•the queen doesnt fight overrated fighters who go 0-3 in the ufc
> •Should I get fake boobs like miesha. Will it help me with takedowns.
> •If vitor had some fake boobies like Miesha they would of protected him from Anderson's front kick #ufc
> •Do you need an exemption from the athletic commission in nevada for saline tit bags?
> •If Miesha shaved off that nose she could make atomweight and fight The Karatie Hottie in Invicta. What a sexy match.
> •Oh s--- I bad mouthed Miesha. OhO Next weeks tuf I'm gonna get a real bad edit.
> •Breaking news. If you don't name your first born son Clark. Your bullying Heather Clark.#TUF20
> •Commissions can't ask Heather Clark to make weight in fear she might sue them for bullying her cellulite #chumpette
> •Was thinkn I shld ring Ronda and offer her advice on how to beat Zingano. One champ to another
> •I have many vale tudo underground fights my real record is 65-10 beat the best at 115 and 125
> •Respect that the best in the world is tweeting with u peasants. Kiss ur queens ring u #chumpettes #tuf20
> •Hear ye hear ye Chumpettes i might not have a wikipedia but i have a wikifeet page. Drool over them u peasants_
> 
> 
> The Queen? Really? You lost to a fighter who took a year off due to mental health issues and got steamrolled by her. Miesha will steamroll over her as well. And she doesn't fight fighters who go 0-3 in the UFC? Really? That's funny because you lost in the TUF house, hooker. So if Miesha is overrated, what does that make you? And she's delusional, The Queen is Ronda, obviously. God, she's such a cunt.


The outrageous Tweet gimmicks in MMA are getting ridiculous lol.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well Torres lost in the house does that make her a lesser fighter Walls? Losing in the house doesn't mean much.

Anyway, never mind the words people. That's how you get paid. Ask Sarah Kaufman who didn't hype fights in Strikeforce and got overlooked for Rousey.


----------



## Walls

Because the TUF house is filled with regional level talent at best minus a few exceptions here and there? And the second problem I have with that is she loses to Aisley but thinks she can take Tate? And part of me doesn't think it's an act, if you watch the show she's like that. And yes, people play characters on shows, I get that. But I can spot a cunt from a mile away.


----------



## Joff

i don't watch tuf anymore. it kinda jumped the shark having 2-3 seasons a year.


----------



## Irish Jet

That ear exploding was nasty as fuck.


----------



## Stormbringer

Her ear fucking ear! Holy shit!


----------



## thaimasker




----------



## TCE




----------



## RKing85

just pulling up a chair for the crazy night of fights.

Fights on the tv, on my laptop, my wife's laptop, and chatting about them on message boards on my desktop. Quite the setup if I do say so myself.


----------



## thaimasker

Nothing in a LONG time has made me feel that queasy...Like damn..eating cereal I was just shaking lol..and the after pic..ehh


----------



## RKing85

Bellator had no business bring Nam Phan in.

One of the biggest overachivers in MMA history. Not much talent in him at all IMO.


----------



## Vic Capri

RIP Leslie Smith's Left Ear











Jim Ross said:


> Good God Almighty!


----------



## Joff




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Don't you mean a COORS LIGHT? :lol


...because Budlight won't pay him nothin'. :lelbrock



Sweet jebus at that ear :duncan


----------



## RKing85

god damn did Joe Schilling ever hilight reel Melvin Manhoef. Best knockout I've seen in a minute.

Hope Gaethje wrecks Guillard here. Utter destruction.


----------



## Irish Jet

HUNT 1ST ROUND :mark:

It's always looks so bizarre how he just lets him back up, although it's obvious why.

...

Fuck off.


----------



## Joff

FUCK YEAH


----------



## thaimasker

God I hope Werdum beats Cain.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Damn it. Hunto was looking so good as well, he was winning that fight.


----------



## Ray

MY BOY KELVIN GETTIN' SHIT DONE :mark:

Kelvin hypetrain intact. Ellenberger retirement plan being deployed.

Werdum beating Hunt was expected considering the 9000 ft elevation in scrillatown, and the short notice. Despite that, he did do quite well up until the knee landed. It's an accomplishment in itself that he got to fight for a UFC (interim) title after the UFC pretty much wanted to buy him out. Will always be a Hunto fan. 

The hell happened to Okami and Chandler? 

Tito beat Bonnar :ti They're both washed out veterans, but I expected Bonnar to be less washed out then Mr. Cracked Skull. I can't believe Tito has a winning streak in 2014.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Bellator 131 was pretty good.

I would love to see a Ortiz vs Bonnar 2


----------



## Klee

People forget TIto is the GOAT.

---

Oh, dat ear doe!


----------



## TCE

Sucks for Hunt, but he looked good in that first round. Wish he had a full camp and it was at sea level, 50 / 50 fight then, probs even give the edge to Hunt.

Taking nothing away from Werdum though, that was a perfectly placed knee.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Was rooting hard for Hunt unk3

AND HOLLY SHIT THAT EAR


----------



## RKing85

lol. well played Foley.

Glad Werdum won.

The Bellator show was excellent.


----------



## LadPro

TheRealFunkman said:


> Bellator 131 was pretty good.
> 
> I would love to see a Ortiz vs Bonnar 2


Ortiz vs. Bonnar 2 would be terrible IMO, because if Bonnar were to win, they'd be pressured to do a Part III. We don't need to see a Part II, much less a Part III; Bonnar looked way too gassed after Round 1. Bonnar needs to take on the loser of Newton/McGeary, or dare I even say the loser of Linton Vassell's next fight.

Tito needs to challenge the winner for the belt. Tito fighting for a belt in 2014 is slaw as hell, but the thing is, it would draw a half-decent number for sure. Also, if Newton were to beat him, that would add some credibility to the belt.


----------



## RKing85

I will pay Bellator NOT to do Ortiz/Bonnar 2.

This first fight was a ratings grab. The second fight would have nothing at all going for it.


----------



## Cashmere

TCE said:


>


And she wanted to continue too. What a badass.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Not watched the event yet but that ear.. :banderas 

She's so bad ass for the calm "i'm fine" when it was getting checked :lol


----------



## Walls

Where to begin....

Holy fuck @ Werdum KO'ing Hunt with a super radical knee to the face. Such a long knee too, he's so tall. Hunt ran into it as well. I was rooting for Hunt but I'm not upset Werdum won. He's the real champion, lets be honest. Cain is made out of glass and Werdum has been on a tear. People are starting to resent Cain. And with good reason.

lol @ Ellenberger breaking when Kevin initially took his back. He gave him that choke. Dude needs to get his mentality back because it isn't physical.

Lamas continues to be a bad motherfucker. Beautiful jab and that Guillotine was fucking awesome. Mendes called him out on Twitter after, sign me up for that. 145 is pretty awesome these days.

I guess last night was the night of chokes, as two guys (not looking up their names, too lazy) got two Guillotines with weeeeiiiird fucking hand grips (one on the main card, one on the prelims)

Jessica Eye was on fucking fire last night, she boxed that bitch up beautifully. Boxed her ears off, literally. Well, one of them anyway. Jessica Eye/Bethe Correia please, winner gets next title shot.

On to Bellashit...

LMFAO at Tito/Bonnar. Jesus christ. What a shit show that was. Both of them looked terrible. And a split decision? Really? That fight fucking sucked but Tito clearly won. Also, Bonnar has tits. 

Will Brooks putting the final nail in the Chandler coffin. Good for him, Chandler has always been overrated. Same with Alvarez.

Manhoef got KTFO, which was great to see. Not because I dislike him but because it was a great KO.

Mo being Mo. Don't give a shit.


WTF happened to Okami and Guillard? and lol @ Guillard. "I'm an A level fighter in a B level organization and deserved a shot forever" then misses weight, had to give up 50% of his purse or else his opponent wouldn't fight and then fucking loses.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

the Time Is Now cena3) press conference about to start if anyones interested

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2pE5r7IRDo


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Zingano looks so great at the press conference.


----------



## Walls

I think Cat is really pretty, tbh.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Well that was an anticlimax


----------



## B-Dawg

I had no clue that Siver doesn't speak English. Makes this match-up even more peculiar, since it'll lack the vocal fire.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

everytime Nick or Anderson speak I feel like Im watching TTHS


----------



## Proc

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> I had no clue that Siver doesn't speak English. Makes this match-up even more peculiar, since it'll lack the vocal fire.


especially when the translator misquotes him like he did here. Yes it was nothing major but still

instead of "i dont care if other people call it a mismatch UFC asked me to fight so thats what i am going to do and win" he actually said

"I dont care if other people call it mismatch. The UFC called me asking me to fight and I have never backed down from a fight. never. I am going to go into this fight just like I always do and take it as it comes"

he never said anything about winning. Did not sound very confident at all.

source: myself as I am fluent in German.



On a different note: WTF was their so called big announcement? I watched almost the whole press conference what did i miss?


----------



## Walls

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> I had no clue that Siver doesn't speak English. Makes this match-up even more peculiar, since it'll lack the vocal fire.



Lack vocal fire? He's facing Conor. He's a stuttering twat but he never shuts the fuck up, so lack of vocals won't be an issue.


And props to Hanoi for the TTTHS love. I can never get enough of that show. It's Normal.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Proc said:


> On a different note: WTF was their so called big announcement? I watched almost the whole press conference what did i miss?


it was the first question asked and surely the reason most people were watching

the answer "we didnt get it done in time so there wont be any announcement today"

kinda put a damper on things


----------



## Ray

I heard the big announcement got injured in training and had to pull out of the press conference. #InjuryBug2014


----------



## Walls

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> it was the first question asked and surely the reason most people were watching
> 
> *the answer "we didnt get it done in time so there wont be any announcement today"*
> 
> kinda put a damper on things



I think it's hilarious they dubbed the presser "The Time Is Now". "The Time Is Now.....But We Fucked Up And Couldn't Get It Done In Time Inexplicably...So....Questions?" is a better title.


Also, Tim Kennedy did an interview recently and he said he thinks Beflort will either fail a test or end up looking like a gay giraffe :lmao


----------



## Ray

Now I have a mental image of two giraffes having anal sex.

Thanks Timmy.


----------



## Walls

Vitor looked insane at the presser. And not insane as in awesome, insane as in batshit crazy. You can tell Weidman really doesn't like him and wants to smash him to make an example out of guys like him.


----------



## Saint Dick

I'm very exciting for back.


----------



## Walls

It's normal for go to fight time. I hespect Nick Diaz but I punsh he fase and he go to sleep time. Aye stand in fronse of heem and go "..c'mon Nick....c'mon.....come gets meeee" then I go WHOOOP and he to go sleep time with my feet arms. It's normal.


----------



## Blackbeard

Walls said:


> I think it's hilarious they dubbed the presser "The Time Is Now". "The Time Is Now.....But We Fucked Up And Couldn't Get It Done In Time Inexplicably...So....Questions?" is a better title.
> 
> 
> Also, *Tim Kennedy did an interview recently and he said he thinks Beflort will either fail a test or end up looking like a gay giraffe *:lmao


:maury

Anyone catch Bones instagrams yesterday? Silva called him a fucking crazy guy :lol

Bones was also caught recording Ronda's ass :yum:

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/11/ufc-champ-and-f-cking-crazy-guy-jon-jones-had-an-epic-day-on-instagram


----------



## Walls

The one with Anderson was funny. Would be crazy to watch them train together. 


Also, Rampage is having second thoughts about leaving the UFC:

_Quinton Jackson @Rampage4real
•It's been 15 years since I started my career,I've had some crazy fights,ups and downs,wins and losses,and some painful injuries.. Love this sport that changed my life,love all the fans that supported me over the years! Thanks.. You guys make all the other BS worth it. A lot of people keep asking when is my next fight,I'll always keep it real with y'all. I'm going threw the fight that y'all never see. The fight with the promoters or the promotion. But don't trip no matter what I'm not done yet. Still plan on boxing b4 I lay the gloves down. Sorry I can't give another 15 years to this sport but I hope to still entertain y'all some how. #respect #memphisfighter
•Just a thought.. But I've learned a big lesson in life and business: sometimes u should just stay with the devil u know @ufc_


Awww muffin. Good. He should feel like an idiot for going to Bellashit and acting like a complete bitch on his way out of the UFC.


----------



## Blackbeard

> So, the first of all I’m very exciting for back because, I talk to my friends, and my, my wife and my home, my, my kids, they say, “Dad, please, no back”. I say, “I need to back because, this is part my life. Fight is part my life." And, my wife and my kids, they, “OK, dad, you happy, go back”. And I’m talk to Dana and Lorenzo and I’m very, I’m very exciting for back and, for back for fight for my fans, and I need to give back. Uhhh, for my fans in United States, for my fans in the word, and my fans give me and I’m very exciting for fight for Nick because, Nick have the great fight in UFC, and I’m very exciting for be here today, and I’m training hard for my fight, for Nick Diaz. I’m very exciting for back. Thank you.


:chan


----------



## Saint Dick

:aryalol

FOR BACK :mark:


----------



## LadPro

I'm probably in the minority, but I wouldn't mind seeing Silva drop 3 straight with a loss to Diaz.

I think he's always been over-rated, and it's crazy as hell that even after breaking his fucking leg and being out of action for so long, he's considered the #1 middleweight.

Weidman fought this dude for a total of 4 rounds (obviously 2 were stopped due to finishes), so Weidman fought this dude for probably about a total of 15 minutes. And Weidman made him look like garbage every damn second.

Destroying Forrest Griffin, barely beating Chael Sonnen (who never was any good anyway), beating Stephan Bonnar, and kicking Vitor Belfort in the face on his worst night ever, does not make you the best pound-for-pound fighter of all time.

Best of all time belongs to Jon Jones, all the way. I don't know who could ever even come close to beating Jon Jones.


----------



## Killmonger

Ronda was looking magically delicious. :lmao

At least Anderson has an excuse. Nick seems like he has a severe case of stage fright at times.



LadPro said:


> Best of all time belongs to Jon Jones, all the way. I don't know who could ever even come close to beating Jon Jones.


:kobe

The Mauler came pretty close..


----------



## Ray

Jones isn't too far from becoming the GOAT. If he beats DC, Gus/Rumble winner, and then goes up to HW and does even a little damage there, he should honestly be considered the GOAT. He's fought much tougher competition then Silva.


----------



## LadPro

Ray said:


> Jones isn't too far from becoming the GOAT. If he beats DC, Gus/Rumble winner, and then goes up to HW and does even a little damage there, he should honestly be considered the GOAT. He's fought much tougher competition then Silva.


Agreed 100%. If DC and Rumble can't beat him, he should do a super-fight with either Weidman (assuming he beats Belfort and then takes Rockhold out) or Velasquez, if Velasquez can beat Werdum.

And Gus came "pretty close," but only compared to other folks who have faced him. Gus is damn good, don't get me wrong, and I actually wanted Gus to get the win, but the fight totally belonged to Jones.


----------



## DDMac

LadPro said:


> Agreed 100%. If DC and Rumble can't beat him, he should do a *super-fight with either Weidman* (assuming he beats Belfort and then takes Rockhold out) or Velasquez, if Velasquez can beat Werdum.


That's a murder. You should be charged as an accessory for even suggesting it.

I'd like to see him take at least one fight against a hvy before taking on Velasquez.


----------



## LadPro

DDMac said:


> That's a murder. You should be charged as an accessory for even suggesting it.
> 
> I'd like to see him take at least one fight against a hvy before taking on Velasquez.


Jones would beat Weidman, but I don't know about "murder" him. Weidman is severely under-rated, even as a champ. He's got some insane skill. But yes, Jones would win.


----------



## Joff

I'm def going for Anderson over Nick. To me Silva was the most dominating MMA fighter of all time. He didn't face as many greats as Fedor tho. My top 3 all time

1. Fedor- Fuck ppl that say he didn't fight in the UFC. The pride HW divsion was >>>>>>>>>>>> when Fedor was in his prime
2. Silva
3. GSP- If he comes back and wins the title I'll move him higher


----------



## Joff

As much as I want to see Jones lose to DC or the winner of Gus/Rumble I'd be surprised if he did. I can't stand him but he is amazing. I'd love to see a super fight. He should move up to fight Cain over Weidman tho.


----------



## DDMac

LadPro said:


> Jones would beat Weidman, but I don't know about "murder" him. Weidman is severely under-rated, even as a champ. He's got some insane skill. But yes, Jones would win.


He's got great skill, but it's not on Jones' level, imo. Add in that Bones' has a natural size advantage over him, I couldn't see Weidman being much of a threat.


----------



## LadPro

DDMac said:


> He's got great skill, but it's not on Jones' level, imo. Add in that Bones' has a natural size advantage over him, I couldn't see Weidman being much of a threat.


Fair enough, I guess. Jones is better, but I think it'd be slightly competitive.

I'd say Jones would control the first round (though it would be somewhat even) before winning via TKO in the second. He'd catch Weidman with something for sure.


----------



## Blackbeard

DDMac said:


> *That's a murder. You should be charged as an accessory for even suggesting it.
> 
> *I'd like to see him take at least one fight against a hvy before taking on Velasquez.


huh? Weidman isn't exactly a small Middleweight. I wouldn't mind seeing the two meet at a catchweight.


----------



## LadPro

House Blackbeard said:


> huh? Weidman isn't exactly a small Middleweight. I wouldn't mind seeing the two meet at a catchweight.


That's what I'm saying. 195 would be perfect.

EDIT: Just saw this. Jones wants a heavyweight superfight.

www.mmafighting.com/2014/11/17/7239...-of-superfights-but-would-never-want-to-fight


----------



## Mr. Socko

How long until Jones gets accused of ducking Weidman to face Cain? Poor guy can't catch a break. 

Is it just me or could the "Not necessarily the better skilled ones -- just the bigger ones." be referring to a certain Big Ben Rothwell? He's got a good sprawl and decent TDD coupled with being a huge dude, a ridiculous chin and plenty of power. Styles make fights and all that shiz....







Not even sure if I'm trolling or not :moyes5


----------



## DDMac

House Blackbeard said:


> huh? Weidman isn't exactly a small Middleweight.


But he's a middleweight. Considering Jones walks around 230, I don't think he could dream of making 185.


----------



## Walls

GitRekt said:


> I'm def going for Anderson over Nick. To me Silva was the most dominating MMA fighter of all time. *He didn't face as many greats as Fedor tho.* My top 3 all time
> 
> 1. Fedor- Fuck ppl that say he didn't fight in the UFC. The pride HW divsion was >>>>>>>>>>>> when Fedor was in his prime
> 2. Silva
> 3. GSP- If he comes back and wins the title I'll move him higher




I'm sorry, what? What universe do you live in? The Fedor ball huggers never cease to amaze me. Quite possibly the most overrated guy in combat sports. Ever.


----------



## Joff

Walls said:


> I'm sorry, what? What universe do you live in? The Fedor ball huggers never cease to amaze me. Quite possibly the most overrated guy in combat sports. Ever.


Pride had way better heavyweights than the UFC did when Fedor was at his best. The UFC heavyweight division was a joke until the rise of guys like Cain/JDS and Brock was at the top.

I love Silva and don't consider myself a Fedor ballwasher in the least. If the topic was my fav fighters of all time, Fedor wouldn't be on it, and Silva would be top 5 easily.


----------



## Stormbringer

Love that Randa won. I hate when the show becomes pester one person for no reason. Randa wanted to train, so what?

Never hated Felice but her lips form a complete circle and it writes me out a bit


----------



## Blackbeard

DDMac said:


> But he's a middleweight. Considering Jones walks around 230, I don't think he could dream of making 185.


Hence catchweight.

When I look at Weidman's size and frame I could easily see him moving up to LHW in the future.


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> *Love that Randa won.* I hate when the show becomes pester one person for no reason. Randa wanted to train, so what?
> 
> Never hated Felice but her lips form a complete circle and it writes me out a bit



Me too. Felice is a fucking twat. And that was an interesting armbar. Her legs/hips are so strong that she almost broke her arm, that's insane. Plus, she's Canadian so the fact that a Canadian beat that ass made me clap when I saw it. Still baffled at the antics of these bitches, though. Way to set your gender back a few years. I'm shocked Carla is such a cunt, I wouldn't have thought she was. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## DDMac

House Blackbeard said:


> Hence catchweight.
> 
> When I look at Weidman's size and frame I could easily see him moving up to LHW in the future.


I wasn't saying he couldn't make 185 to shit on the match possibility, I was illustrating how big Jones is.

Sure he could, but he'd be small in comparison to Jones who probably won't (or won't be able to) stay at LHW much longer.


----------



## RKing85

Fedor, GSP, and Anderson are top 3 GOAT. In what order, that can be debated til the end of time. But those 3 are for sure the top 3 as it stands right now.


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> Fedor, GSP, and Anderson are top 3 GOAT. In what order, that can be debated til the end of time. But those 3 are for sure the top 3 as it stands right now.


No love for BJ Penn?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I still stand by that GSP is the best of all time. The dude fought fucking killers over the course of two generations of fighters. It's insane, really. Hendricks, Condit, Diaz, Penn, Hughes and I could go on and on. 

I think everyone shits on him because of the lack of finishes, but the dude has neutralized just about everyone he faced, outside of Hendricks. If he came back and decisively beat Hendricks, IMO he'd be the greatest of all time without a shadow of doubt.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I think the lack of finishes is really overplayed when talking about GSP as 5 round dominations are far more impressive than quick finishes as it clearly shows you're the better fighter. The only guys who weren't absolutely broken by 5 rounds with GSP are Diaz, Condit and Hendricks. Possibly the best three chins in the division.


----------



## Blackbeard

The only thing that holds GSP back from being THE GOAT in my book is his reluctance to face Silva or at least test the Middelweight waters. He had the ability and size to be successful in that division.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wouldn't argue against GSP as the the best but as a preference i'd go with silva or fedor on sheer excitement and aura.


----------



## terrytelwhateva

Pretty awesome picture:


----------



## Walls

Bones still not willing to acknowledge Gus.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Conor looks like a fucking star.


----------



## Killmonger

I just want to know what was said before that photo...

Es normal.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Jules Winnfield said:


> I just want to know what was said before that photo...
> 
> Es normal.












and let's be honest it was probably McG


----------



## B-Dawg

This has to be the sexiest fight in MMA history - Paige and Curran are both sexy as fuck. Would do dirty things to 'em both.

If Lyoto/Rockhold fight, that'll take the crown as sexiest fight, though. :cudi

*Edit: *Paige w/ the TKO victory :mark:


----------



## Ray

Edgar's a fucking savage


----------



## Saint Dick

THE ANSWER


----------



## B-Dawg

That was an ASS-RAPING. Pretty good night of fights. PAIGE getting the TKO finish, Magomedov/Copeland was really fun, Joe B dominated, Rosholt got KTFO'd after dominating the entire round, Barboza beat Green, and Frankie decimated Cub. Good night. Camus was impressive too, but I just can't fucking stand him. Barnatt's mini hype train was also derailed even more. 

Can't wait for 181. Faber/Trujillo/Browne/Gil (I don't REALLY care who wins here)/Lawler ftw. :banderas

Duffee/Hamilton looks...Interesting.

The JDS/Stone Cold Stipe Miocic card looks the following week PPV-worthy, as well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RIP SWANSON. Yeah, he's a gatekeeper, definitively lost to the top 4 guys in Aldo, Mendes, Edgar and Lamas.

How much of a monster is Edgar though? Can't believe people were counting him out after the three losses, all of which could be argued the other way(probably outside of the Aldo fight, which IMO, he gave Aldo the closest fight he's been in). Edgar get's the title shot on Big Fox in April, McGregor in July. That's how I'd do it personally.


----------



## B-Dawg

Man, Frankie would fucking dominate Conor. I really want to see them fight.


----------



## Saint Dick

I still think White gives the shot to McGregor after he beats Siver.


----------



## B-Dawg

That does seem likely. Dana came out and said that if Cub wins, he gets a title shot, and that obviously didn't happen. I don't think he said the same about Frankie. If the rumors about them looking for a stadium in Ireland to book the next McGregor fight in, ya gotta believe it'll be for the strap, and that they'll give Aldo a hefty bonus to take the fight in Ireland.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Even being one of the bigger McGregor fans, their is absolutely no way you can deny Frankie Edgar the title shot. Everyone was screaming that Cub was being robbed of his shot, and Frankie just made this guy look like he didn't belong. Outstanding. I just hope they don't give Frankie Mendes next, because that fights a tossup, and I really want to see Aldo/Edgar II

Oh, and whatever bum decided to put Paige VanZant on the FIGHT PASS prelims should be fired ASAP. The chick has so much potential to be a star, and you put her on the fucking prelims? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Duke Silver

I expected Frankie to give Swanson a really tough time but I didn't think that it'd be quite so one-sided. That was straight up and down domination. At this point, it's hard to believe that anyone still writes Edgar off. Although, his critics should've dissipated years ago.

I wouldn't be surprised if the idea going into this fight was to use Frankie as a mercenary to clear the path for McGregor, but realistically you can't deny Frankie after what he just did.

Once Conor gets past Siver, it's going to be very interesting to see the questions about his ground game answered, when he eventually faces Edgar or Mendes. I'm curious to see what the UFC do with Conor if Frankie gets the next shot. Every challenge going forward should further answer any lingering question. Even if they take another step back in the rankings and give him someone like Lentz or Bermudez. I'd be shocked if he was paired up with Lamas or Mendes.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

incredible performance by Frankie, picked him to win but didnt think it would be so one sided. No chance on earth he's getting a title shot ahead of Conor, not unless Siver pulls off some kind of miracle anyway, Frankie's first mistake was taking the mic and saying "I dont care if I have to fight someone else first", the outcome of this fight and lamas/bermudez couldnt have gone better from an irish perspective. Feel bad for Cub though.

Page VanZant looked awesome, Do Ho Choi looked awesome, Luke Barnatt is fucking WOAT, one of the few guys I really enjoy to see lose (although i did score that fight 28-28).



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> That does seem likely. Dana came out and said that if Cub wins, he gets a title shot, and that obviously didn't happen. I don't think he said the same about Frankie. If the rumors about them looking for a stadium in Ireland to book the next McGregor fight in, ya gotta believe it'll be for the strap, and that they'll give Aldo a hefty bonus to take the fight in Ireland.


it was actually pretty funny how Dana worded that, he didnt say Cub would get the shot, he just confirmed that Cub had been _told_ he'd get the shot :side:

i heard theyre trying to do 2 stadium shows in Brazil next year so wouldnt be surpirsed if Aldo/McGregor was one of those. They can do the rematch in Dublin if someone can attach Jose's head back onto his body 8*D


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

EDGAR :mark: Picked him to win as well, but thought the fight would've been a bit more closer than it ended up being. Just complete domination. And that neck crank.. bama4


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Have to ask btw did anyone catch the Metamoris show? Really cool to watch and have to admit in terms of providing an atmosphere Metamoris kills UFC. Admittedly I got a bit bored watching the UFC event but Metamoris had me fixated throughout.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

1) Fedor is the Greatest Fighter of All Time

2) Conor would KO Edgar in the first round


----------



## Killmonger

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> 1) Fedor is the Greatest Fighter of All Time
> 
> 2) Conor would KO Edgar in the first round


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*The Greatest of All Time*


----------



## Irish Jet

Aldo/McGregor is basically confirmed at this point. Siver is effectively a tune up fight. If it wasn't already in the works McGregor would be fighting a contender.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Conor would KO Aldo in the 1st round

I've never seen anyone shadowbox as perfectly as Conor


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Irish Jet said:


> Aldo/McGregor is basically confirmed at this point. Siver is effectively a tune up fight. If it wasn't already in the works McGregor would be fighting a contender.


I don't understand why Aldo has to take these giant layoffs between fights. Why can't he fight Edgar in March or April and then McGregor in July or August? Dude takes so much time off between fights.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

TakeMyGun said:


> I don't understand why Aldo has to take these giant layoffs between fights. Why can't he fight Edgar in March or April and then McGregor in July or August? Dude takes so much time off between fights.


Champions only have to fight twice a year

Let's not forget Aldo gets injured a lot too


----------



## Irish Jet

TakeMyGun said:


> I don't understand why Aldo has to take these giant layoffs between fights. Why can't he fight Edgar in March or April and then McGregor in July or August? Dude takes so much time off between fights.


The money fight is Aldo/McGregor. Dana knows that. 

You could risk the Edgar fight (as Edgar/McGregor would be almost if not as big) but then you could end up with injuries, postponements etc. and I think Dana is just too desperate for the Conor fight to happen ASAP while he's red hot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Irish Jet said:


> The money fight is Aldo/McGregor. Dana knows that.
> 
> You could risk the Edgar fight (as Edgar/McGregor would be almost if not as big) but then you could end up with injuries, postponements etc. and I think Dana is just too desperate for the Conor fight to happen ASAP while he's red hot.


Okay, then you can do Mcgregor/Aldo in April, and Edgar after that. I just don't understand why they have to wait until JULY to get this fight together, Aldo waited 9 months between his last two fights, and now another 9 months between fights? Like Jesus dude, just fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> 1) Fedor is the Greatest Fighter of All Time
> *
> 2) Conor would KO Edgar in the first round*


What Penn fans thought.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Frankie's finally starting to talk. He said he wants the fight against Aldo on April 17th in New Jersey at UFC on FOX 18.


----------



## Blackbeard

Phil Davis vs. Ryan Bader set for UFC on FOX 14

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/11/phil-davis-vs-ryan-bader-announced-for-ufc-on-fox-14-in-sweden



> The latest UFC on FOX 14 lineup now includes:
> •Alexander Gustafsson vs. Anthony Johnson
> •Dan Henderson vs. Gegard Mousasi
> •Ryan Bader vs. Phil Davis


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

House Blackbeard said:


> Phil Davis vs. Ryan Bader set for UFC on FOX 14
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/11/phil-davis-vs-ryan-bader-announced-for-ufc-on-fox-14-in-sweden


:sodone 

the card is looking pretty strong compared to the previous Sweden cards. The tickets aren't _THAT_ expensive either...


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :sodone
> 
> the card is looking pretty strong compared to the previous Sweden cards. The tickets aren't _THAT_ expensive either...


You thinking about making the trip for the card?


----------



## Mr. Socko

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :sodone
> 
> the card is looking pretty strong compared to the previous Sweden cards. The tickets aren't THAT expensive either...


Probably because of the 4am main event. Kind of like how we get the PPVs on the cheap here in Europe in return for the late starts.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

House Blackbeard said:


> You thinking about making the trip for the card?


I'd want to, but I don't really have anyone to go with, and I don't like traveling alone. Besides, it looks like it's already sold out. 
Guess I'll just keep holding up hope that they'll somehow end up here in 2015.


----------



## B-Dawg

Holy fuck, we are in for a nasty stretch of MMA. 

- 181 w/ Hendricks/Lawler, Pettis/Melendez, Browne/Schaub, Duffee/Hamilton, Ferguson/Trujillo (FOTN right there), and Faber/Rivera this Saturday. 
- TUF Finale next Friday (Rose will win and take her place upon the throne (my cock))
- The PPV-quality Dos Santon/Miocic card is the following night (Dos Anjos/Diaz, Overeem/Struve, Gonzaga/Mitrione, plus Cejudo possibly-maybe-probably won't fight as well)
- Machida/Dolloway is the week after (20th) and also has Barao/Gangon, as well as my ****** Pat Cummins and Mox's ****** Tom Niinimaki. 
- There's a week break, then 182 with Jones/DC, Cerrone/Jury, Lombard/Burkman. 
- Following all of that up is McGregor/Siver, Gus/Rumble, Silva/Diaz, Brown/Tarec, Weidman/Belfort and Ronda/Cat. Fucking insane stretch; there isn't a bad card in there. 

It's a-ways away, but Bellator 133 looks really good too, with Lima/Daley for the WW title, Newton/McGeary for the LHW title, Sokoudjou/Vassell, Lashley/Thompson, and Page/Millender.















Pls, injury bug, let us have this. There's still four days for Pettis to tear an ACL while walking up a curb or some shit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Holy fuck, we are in for a nasty stretch of MMA.
> 
> - 181 w/ Hendricks/Lawler, Pettis/Melendez, Browne/Schaub, Duffee/Hamilton, Ferguson/Trujillo (FOTN right there), and Faber/Rivera this Saturday.
> - TUF Finale next Friday (Rose will win and take her place upon the throne (my cock))
> - The PPV-quality Dos Santon/Miocic card is the following night (Dos Anjos/Diaz, Overeem/Struve, Gonzaga/Mitrione, plus Cejudo possibly-maybe-probably won't fight as well)
> - Machida/Dolloway is the week after (20th) and also has Barao/Gangon, as well as my ****** Pat Cummins and Mox's ****** Tom Niinimaki.
> - There's a week break, then 182 with Jones/DC, Cerrone/Jury, Lombard/Burkman.
> - Following all of that up is McGregor/Siver, Gus/Rumble, Silva/Diaz, Brown/Tarec, Weidman/Belfort and Ronda/Cat. Fucking insane stretch; there isn't a bad card in there.
> 
> It's a-ways away, but Bellator 133 looks really good too, with Lima/Daley for the WW title, Newton/McGeary for the LHW title, Sokoudjou/Vassell, Lashley/Thompson, and Page/Millender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls, injury bug, let us have this. There's still four days for Pettis to tear an ACL while walking up a curb or some shit.



December and January are gonna be so good. :zayn3



Ordered the Fight Pass yesterday as it was 30% off for a 12-month subscription. Gonna put this thing to good use and watch me some WEC. :dance


----------



## Blackbeard

How do we feel about the UFC's uniform deal with Rebook? and about pay now being structured around rankings?

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/12/ufc-partners-with-reebok-for-uniform-program-rankings-to-determine-fighter-pay


> UFC officials today announced that, beginning in July 2015, Reebok will serve as the exclusive worldwide outfitter for the world’s largest MMA promotion.
> 
> “We have come to an agreement for what we think is a landmark deal for both the sport of mixed martial arts, as well as our brand in the UFC,” UFC Chairman and CEO Lorenzo Fertitta said. “We look at this as Reebok and the UFC are essentially changing the sport’s landscape again. This clearly has never been done in combat sports.”
> 
> Under the terms of the new deal, UFC champions will be paid at the highest level per fight while the remaining fighters will be tiered based on their spot in the official UFC rankings.
> 
> Fighters ranked No. 1-5 will be paid at one level, No. 6-10 at a lower level, No. 11-15 below that, and unranked fighters at a base rate. The payments will remain consistent regardless of whether the athletes’ bouts air on pay-per-view, FOX, FOX Sports 1 or UFC Fight Pass.
> 
> “It provides an incentive model for the fighters,” Fertitta said. “The more successful they are, the more money they will make out of this program.”


----------



## Ray

UFC 181 is one of the best cards of the year, on paper. Hendricks/Lawler II, Pettis/Melendez, Brown/Schaub, Trujillo/Ferguson, Duffee + Faber + Sergio in action. Very solid card top to bottom. 

Even though the first Hendricks/Lawler fight is overrated to shit, I'm still looking forward to their rematch. First fight came down to the last round, and Hendricks basically secured it with a takedown. 

Also, Pettis/Melendez should be dynamite. More excited for that then Hendricks/Lawler II. 

The best part of it is that both title fights are really really close in my mind. I've gone back and forth on the winners several times over the past few days. Leaning towards Lawler and Pettis. I think there's a good chance we might see at least one title change hands come Saturday night.


----------



## Killmonger

Pettis is just fucking dangerous, man.

I like Gil but he better not try to stand with that guy.


----------



## RKing85

Like Hendricks to retain. He wasn't anywhere close to 100% last fight, and he still won. 

Like Melendez to win the title. Still upset he didn't get the nod against Bendo.

Hendricks, Melendez, Browne, and Faber.


----------



## TCE

These just happened at OneFC. Fucking love kicks on the ground.








- Vera got his first win in years.








- What a flying knee.


----------



## B-Dawg

Although I _want_ Lawler and Gil to win, I really believe that the champs will retain their titles.

*Edit:*


----------



## Walls

*Hendricks/Lawler -* I think he's more well rounded than Robbie is. The fact that the fight was so close when he tore his bicep is insane. A healthy Hendricks should be able to go toe to toe with Robbie standing and he has the ability to out wrestle him. I think this goes to a decision again.

*Pettis/Melendez -* Going with Pettis. He's just too well rounded. Gil tends to just plod forward and that's perfect for Pettis' style. I think he stops Gil but I have no idea what round. 2nd if I had to guess, I suppose.
*
Browne/Schaub -* This one kills me. I love Schaub to death. I used to think he was a prick but then I started to listen to The Fighter & The Kid podcast and he's fucking amazing. That being said, I don't see him beating Travis. I want him to win so bad and this is the fight that's going to spike my heart rate the most. I'm pulling for Big Brown, all fucking day but I'm also realistic. Travis stops him in the 2nd.

*Duffee/Hamilton -* Who gives a shit? I don't. Odds are Duffee wins. Whoop dee doo.
*
Ferguson/Trujillo -* I got Ferguson. He's been on fire lately and unless he gets caught, I see him winning pretty handily.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I got Hendricks by Dec, Melendez by Controversial Decision, Schaub by Dec, Duffee by KO, Trujillo by KO, Faber by Sub, and Gordon by Dec.
Not confident in a single one other than Faber. Great night of fights.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

might as well post my predictions:


----------



## Ray




----------



## Myers

I haven't been this excited for a UFC show in a while. Unfortunately I have to work late tonight, which means I have to cut off all communication from the outside world until I get home.


----------



## TCE

Sickkkk bulldog choke.


----------



## Irish Jet

Put her to sleep at 4:59. Incredible finish.


----------



## Ray

Jones vs. Anderson on FS1 fam


----------



## TCE

Head kick of doom!


----------



## TCE

Fancy that, two bulldog chokes on one card (regardless of the unfortunate eye poke). I haven't seen a bulldog choke since Carlos Newton's years ago.


----------



## B-Dawg

*BRACE YOURSELVES, THE WWE ******* ARE COMING.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

unk


RIP this thread 

*_pours out liquer_


----------



## Ray

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

Anyone expecting him to have any success is delusional. He's 36 with a casual BJJ background. He's going to be thoroughly raped, especially @ Middleweight or Welterweight.


----------



## Cashmere




----------



## TCE

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> unk
> 
> 
> RIP this thread
> 
> *_pours out liquer_


Hahahaha good man.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

CM Punk is coming to break Silva's other leg.


----------



## Ray




----------



## B-Dawg

SMH if any athletic commission in the US sanctions Punk's fight. It's gotta be in a place like Japan or one of the countries where the UFC regulates itself.


----------



## Rush

Signing Punk just makes a mockery of the sport.


----------



## Irish Jet

If Punk wins a UFC title I will walk up to Cain Valasquez and slap him straight in the face.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> If Punk wins a UFC title I will walk up to Cain Valasquez and slap him straight in the face.


Why would you slap Cain? Putting aside the fact that Punk won't come close to a title, Punk isn't a heavyweight. He'll either be fighting at 170 or 185.


----------



## RKing85

alright, now to the fights that really matter tonight! Fucking stoked for this double main event.


----------



## Cashmere

I would die of laughter if he does that "It's Clobberin Time!" shit when he enters the octagon.


----------



## Irish Jet

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Why would you slap Cain? Putting aside the fact that Punk won't come close to a title, Punk isn't a heavyweight. He'll either be fighting at 170 or 185.


It will be my suicidal departing from a world I no longer want to live.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

RIP Phil


----------



## Liam Miller

Punk vs Diaz please, for the lels.


----------



## TCE

RKing85 said:


> alright, now to the fights that really matter tonight! Fucking stoked for this double main event.


Agreed.


----------



## RKing85

10-9 Melendez round 1.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Signing Punk just makes a mockery of the sport.


$$$ talks. Best for business.

- Vic


----------



## Ray

Beautifully done by Pettis. Finishing Melendez is a big feather in his cap.

Pettis vs. Khabib next plz.


----------



## RKing85

Gil made a mistake and Pettis took advantage.

going with Hendricks here.

He won the last fight at less than 100%, don't see why he won't win this one when he is 100% (as far as we know)


----------



## TCE

Lets go Robbie!!!!

And congrats to Pettis.


----------



## Stormbringer

Too little too late. This is Hendricks' fight!


----------



## Liam Miller

Fuck yes.


----------



## Nocturnal

I can't believe Lawler is actually walking out with the belt tonight. Holy shit!


----------



## Stormbringer

Say whaaaaat?


----------



## Ray

Robbie :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

That is a bad man. That fucking stare. Terrifying.

Delighted. Fuck Hendricks - Glad is was the cage pushing/stalling tactics that almost got him fucking killed.


----------



## Liam Miller

Irish Jet said:


> That is a bad man. That fucking stare. Terrifying.
> 
> Delighted. Fuck Hendricks - Glad is was the cage pushing/stalling tactics that almost got him fucking killed.


Amen.


----------



## B-Dawg

Never been so happy to get a prediction wrong. ROBBIE :mark:


----------



## Ray

MMA's prodigal son has fulfilled his prophecy. What a 2 years it's been for Robbie. From coming back against Koscheck at WW, to becoming champ. He started fighting in his teen years. So happy for him. 

As for the decision, I can see rounds 1, 4, and 5 scored for Lawler. 49-46 though? That's questionable.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Honestly, I thought Hendricks won that, even if you count his takedown "attempts" at the cage as stalling (I dont think it was, just Lawler's defense was good. Forced Hendricks to hide his head and put himself in ridiculous positions he wasn't going to be able to move out of). That being said, I'm happy as fuck to see Lawler as champion. Cool redemption story completed.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Hendricks is the Champion. Lawler is the Man


----------



## Stormbringer

I think it was more towards Hendricks but I don't mind Robbie as champ. I'm just happy Rory isn't champion.

CM Punk? So what division is he gonna be in Welterweight or Middleweight? Is Paul gonna be there too?

Can't wait!


----------



## Liam Miller

DX-Superkick said:


> I think it was more towards Hendricks but I don't mind Robbie as champ. I'm just happy Rory isn't champion.
> 
> CM Punk? So what division is he gonna be in Welterweight or Middleweight? Is Paul gonna be there too?
> 
> Can't wait!


I also can't wait for Punk to get smashed.


----------



## Trifektah

Lawler tea bagged the shit out of Hendricks all night and then put a hurting on him in the fifth.

So happy he won.


----------



## Ray

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## nazzac

YES!!!! Very happy about the main event result. I just can't stand Hendricks for some reason, so glad to see him loose.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

The only satisfaction i have from the Punk signing is that someone will finally smash that arrogant fucking face of his !


----------



## Killmonger

This robbery shit is annoying as hell.

I like Johny more and even I feel Robbie won rounds 1, 4, and 5.

Johny coasted in the end and it cost him again.


----------



## samizayn

Ray said:


> MMA's prodigal son has fulfilled his prophecy. What a 2 years it's been for Robbie. From coming back against Koscheck at WW, to becoming champ. He started fighting in his teen years. So happy for him.
> 
> As for the decision, I can see rounds 1, 4, and 5 scored for Lawler. 49-46 though? That's questionable.


Same, 49-46 raised a brow and I'd probably be annoyed if I was a Hendricks fan but lol, no one is. I think the flurry in the last 30 seconds is one of my favourite fight moments of all time. Robbie acted as pissed as I felt at Mr Hug-the-Cage.


----------



## Duke Silver

Yeah, there was no robbery in sight. The 49-46 scorecard was a little fucked but Robbie had 3 rounds in the bag. Lawler was the aggressor in the 1st, while Hendricks coasted the 4th/Robbie went into beast-mode at the end, and the 5th was clear-cut. I'd handily give Hendricks the 2nd and 3rd, but even if you think Hendricks won another round, it was a close fight in any event.

I'm really happy for Robbie. He was one of the first fighters that I took a shine to, and it was awesome to see all of that potential/hype from a decade ago finally actualized. Talk about comeback stories.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Thought Hendricks won tbh. Stalling granted he threw more volume in the stand up than Lawler. 49-46 was just wrong but for me Round 1 and 4 were 180s. They played out very similarly so if you have Lawler winning R1 then surely Hendricks gets R4 and vice versa. That's the way I saw it. Won't call it a robbery by any means though. This was one of those fights where subjectivity was always going to creep in. The very definition of "could go either way on any given night". In the end Hendricks going for takedowns cost him. It was clear after that transition he had no gameplan and ended up in a stalemate when Robbie put in even rudimentary defense thus resulting in the stalling. You can't come into a fight as champion and have that shallow a strategy and that bad decision making.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Definitely wasn't a robbery, I had it 48-47 Hendricks, but the 4th round could've gone either way. How about Pettis though? Dude looked awesome, can't wait for Pettis/Nurmagomedov.

BTW, anyone see the Jones/Cormier promo? That shit got me hyped as fuck for the fight.


----------



## RKing85

close fight that could have gone either way. Definitly not a robbery.

I had Lawler/Hendricks/Hendricks/Hendricks/Lawler for 48-47 Hendricks. But I have no problems if someone wants to give Lawler 4.


----------



## Walls

Hendricks got fucked.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Pettis stays healthy, I see him holding onto the title for awhile. Dude looks legit as fuck.

Phil Brooks is going to get his ass kicked, but oh well. UFC will get buys, so good for them. UFC might try to match him up with another BJJ guy, and hope for the best. Curious as to who Punk strikes, but yeah, he's going to be ugly in the cage. His promos might be something close to McGregor.


----------



## Ray

I swear to god, I better not fucking die before I get to see Jones and Cormier square off in a fist fight.


----------



## thaimasker

Yeah UFC 182 Is hype as fuck...Only 4 more weeks.

The promo that aired last night is so good.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdAWgyAiC8

anyone else here wanna see jones beat cormier?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I just don't see how DC gets in on Jones with that HUGE reach disadvantage. I am going with Jones, and pretty convincingly too. I personally think the odds should be longer.


----------



## thaimasker

TakeMyGun said:


> I just don't see how DC gets in on Jones with that HUGE reach disadvantage. I am going with Jones, and pretty convincingly too. I personally think the odds should be longer.


Well DC Got on barneet and big foot pretty good. Not the same thing but yeah


----------



## Flux

Looking for some guidance here...

Im looking to start watching from a certain point in history but I dont know exactly where. I dont want to go through the "tournament" era, I want to start at a point where rules and divisions have been developed and solidified. Any suggestions?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

PAUL INCE PIES said:


> Looking for some guidance here...
> 
> Im looking to start watching from a certain point in history but I dont know exactly where. I dont want to go through the "tournament" era, I want to start at a point where rules and divisions have been developed and solidified. Any suggestions?


By the time Zuffa bought UFC from SEG (around UFC 30), the rules and weight classes were pretty much what they are today and there were no one night tournaments anymore. 

So either UFC 28 (first UFC event to use Unified Rules of MMA), UFC 30 (first UFC event ran by Zuffa) or UFC 31 (first UFC event to use the current day weight classes excluding Featherweight division and below) sounds like an ideal starting point for you.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

LMAO at all these sudden mma experts turning up in the punk thread :jordan4

I rewatched the ME from the other night, still have Johny winning, maybe a bit closer than I thought at the time but still.



Mikey Damage said:


> If Pettis stays healthy, I see him holding onto the title for awhile. Dude looks legit as fuck.
> .


I love Pettis but Khabib is coming for that belt, he'll make a such a great champ now too that he's fluent in both english and trash talk. Dont be scared, Comrade.


----------



## TCE

Two UFC cards this weekend and WSOF, I'm pumped.


----------



## Ray

DC has a reach disadvantage against almost everyone he fights. I don't see how that's a huge factor here. He'll be fine against Jones. 

Also, I wouldn't say start from a certain event. Just grasp onto a couple fighters careers and watch all their fights. Like GSP, Hughes, Penn, Griffin, Couture, Rampage, Shogun, Liddell, Anderson Silva etc. And then just watch the latest events that are coming up. UFC on FOX 13 has a very solid main card. Overeem/Struve, Diaz/Dos Anjos, and Dos Santo/Miocic. All good fights, and free.

As an introductory MMA fan, you should DEFINITELY check out the next couple PPVs the UFC is putting on. UFC 182 (DC vs. Jones), 183 (Silva vs. Diaz) and 184 (Weidman vs. Belfort and Zingano vs. Rousey) are all excellent cards barring no injury happens.


----------



## Mikey Damage

you could start where I started...UFC 61. 

and go from there.


----------



## Liam Miller

Just make sure you watch UFC 100, at their absolute peak and pretty much anything from that year.


----------



## TCE

Also, if you can, watch some PRIDE. A Japanese organization that at the time, had pretty much all of the best fighters in the world. UFC had a few, but PRIDE had most. Their rule set was different as well where they allowed stomps and soccer kicks. The UFC eventually bought them out when they started losing money, but honestly they had some of the best fights this sport has to offer. Check them out if you can.


----------



## Ray

I would recommend FightPass if you're new. You get a 2 week free trial. It has all the PRIDE, WEC and UFC library, and part of the Strikeforce library. Everything an MMA fan (or even someone who's just getting into it) needs. For $9.99, it's quite a steal. I loved it so much that I paid for a year subscription upfront (worked out to $7.99 a month) 

It's especially a bargain for Canadians. FightPass broadcasts all of UFC's televised events (Big Fox cards, FS1 prelims) on there live and free if you're in Canada. Only thing that you don't get on there is PPV's (obviously). I used to only watch TV when UFC was on, and now I don't even remember the last time I watched my TV.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ray said:


> I would recommend FightPass if you're new. You get a 2 week free trial. It has all the PRIDE, WEC and UFC library, and part of the Strikeforce library. Everything an MMA fan (or even someone who's just getting into it) needs. For $9.99, it's quite a steal. I loved it so much that I paid for a year subscription upfront (worked out to $7.99 a month)
> 
> It's especially a bargain for Canadians. FightPass broadcasts all of UFC's televised events (Big Fox cards, FS1 prelims) on there live and free if you're in Canada. Only thing that you don't get on there is PPV's (obviously). I used to only watch TV when UFC was on, and now I don't even remember the last time I watched my TV.


Wow, that's fucking awesome for Canadians, absolute steal.


----------



## Trifektah

Any new MMA fan has to watch Pride as well as UFC. If you only watch UFC events, you are only getting half the picture. 

Watching Pride will truly make you realize how guys like Shogun, Nog Bros, Cro Cop, Fedor, Wandy, Gomi, Sakuraba, Hendo, Hunt, Coleman, Rampage, Busta, Barnett, Sakurai are all legends of the sport. 

Plus you have guys like Joachim Hansen, Kawajiri, Fujita, Minowaman, Kazuo Mizaki, Arona, Igor Vovchanchyn, Ryo Chonnan ect who were/are awesome fighters and are basically unknown by casual American MMA fans.

I mean shit, Pride gave us the Randleplex, arguably the greatest moment in MMA


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't know if I'm _excited_ for tomorrow's card, but there's definitely a lot of fights that I'm interested in. Torres/Magana to see Magana get KTFO'd, Jojo/Hamderlei should be fun (Ham is moving up to Strawweight, I believe, so that should be interesting). Both Rawlings/Clark (dat faceoff) and Herrig/Ellis have some bad blood, Penne/Markos will be interesting due to them being the runners up, I love Lauzon so I'll support anyone fighting from his gym (Proctor), Cruickshank is entertaining as fuck, and THUG ROSE will bring in the title. I don't really have a dog in the race for Stephens/Oliviera, but I expect them to put on a show.

*Edit: *Magalhaes is out of his fight with Munoz only a few hours after it being announced, lel.


----------



## Rush

If you're going to watch defunct organisations go watch WEC. My absolute favourite fighting promotion.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Oh god, Nate Diaz missed weight by 4 pounds.


----------



## Blackbeard

TakeMyGun said:


> Oh god, Nate Diaz missed weight by 4 pounds.


:maury Nate's just doing everything possible to piss off the brass these days.


----------



## Liam Miller

Nate :lmao :lmao

And yes to what rush said about WEC, if you can or anyone can watch or re-watch the shit out of it.


----------



## KO Lariat




----------



## B-Dawg

Rose :jose


----------



## RKing85

Glad Carla won. Not a fan of Rose. Because of her relationship with Pat Barry, who I can not fucking stand, she is guilty by association.

Carla is only keeping the belt warm though until Gadelha takes it from her next fight.


----------



## B-Dawg

:shrug


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RKing85 said:


> Glad Carla won. Not a fan of Rose. Because of her relationship with Pat Barry, who I can not fucking stand, *she is guilty by association*.
> 
> Carla is only keeping the belt warm though until Gadelha takes it from her next fight.


:lmao

Hoping JDS kills Miocic, I still hope JDS wins the belt one day, and with Cain being more fragile than glass, it's very possible. Diaz is gonna get wrecked most likely, I don't think he'll get cut, but probably should be to be completely honest. Hoping Struve sends Overeem into retirement.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

just an FYI for those that were not aware of this yet, the event starts a bit earlier today, with prelims starting at 3:30 PM EST, while the main card starts at 8 PM EST


----------



## B-Dawg

Holy shit. They'll be fighting @ like noon in Phoenix. :drake1


----------



## RKing85

better than Australia where they fight at like 9 am local time.

I'm pretty sure if I was in a HW title fight with Cain, I could become UFC Heavyweight Champ just by breathing on Cain. Pretty sure that would get me a TKO Injury stoppage.


----------



## Liam Miller

Does anyone see Stipe winning? I just can't see how he beats JDS, he just hits too damn hard and stipe isn't exactly the best defensive fighter plus JDS has fantastic TDD.


----------



## Mr. Socko

To be fair to Stipe him getting tagged up against Struve looked like it had more to do with the eyepoke than anything else. Still can't see him lasting 3 rounds with JDS never mind 5.


----------



## B-Dawg

Man, Cejudo looked fantastic. He didn't even try to take Kimura down, just outstruck him on the feet. His strikes were crisp, and his movement was decent. I wonder how he'll look what he mixes in some more wrestling. 

He asked for another shot at Flyweight in the post-fight interview. We'll see if the UFC allows it, but the division certainly needs it.


----------



## KO Lariat

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/12/13/...ufc-imminent-100s-millions-damages-reebok-mma


Intrigued to see the names when they go public


----------



## Ray

Cejudo looked outstanding.

One of my favourite fighters, Jamie Varner retired after KO'ing himself :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

Diaz stuff is great tbh.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Holy shit that Main Event. I had it 48-47 for Santos, close fight though. I think Stipe loses nothing from the loss. Overeem/Santos is the logical next fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

If I had to pick a winner, I say it was JDS from the last 3 rounds but I would have scored it a draw since Miocic kept coming forward and putting his hands in JDS' face. Would love to see a rematch to get a clear winner.


----------



## B-Dawg

Overeem/Dos Santos isn't the next logical fight. Dos Santon would kill Reem in one round.


----------



## Ray

I'd make Reem/JDS tbh. That's a fight they've wanted to make since 2012. Put it on the spring FOX card as the main event. If Overeem does by some miracle manage to win, you can give him the winner of Cain/Werdum.


----------



## Rush

JDS gets rounds 1, 3 and 5 for mine, Stipe 2 and 4. JDS was getting outstruck in the 4th, getting a takedown that he did nothing with doesn't give him that round.


----------



## Mikey Damage

That was a great sluggers brawl. Both those guys got serious power, and toughness. I could see the fight going either way, I think I had it 3-2 to Stipe, but I'd like to rewatch it to be more confident.

Not sure where they go from here, but does it really matter? Not sure anyone on the roster is beating Cain anytime soon? Pretty much at this point, it's who wants to get fed to the Mexican Lion?


----------



## Rush

RIP Jon Fitch's knee


----------



## RKing85

stunned that Gadelha lost tonight. Absolutely stunned. I thought she won, but it was a close fight.


----------



## Ray

Dana all but confirmed Pettis is going to be facing Rafael Dos Anjos at the post-fight press conference. Glad they're not waiting for Khabib to heal, because I want to see Pettis fight as soon as possible. 

Give Khabib the Cerrone/Jury winner when he returns. Winner of that fight fights for the belt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC current and former fighters are filing a class action lawsuit claiming violation of antitrust laws against the UFC. 

This could be something...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Wait, what the fuck? Machida is fighting next week? And Barao is returning? I had no idea about this card lmao, looks pretty weak outside of the top two fights.


----------



## samizayn

Ray said:


> I'd make Reem/JDS tbh. That's a fight they've wanted to make since 2012. Put it on the spring FOX card as the main event. If Overeem does by some miracle manage to win, you can give him the winner of Cain/Werdum.


Just giggled at the thought of Velasquez/Overeem tbh :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

samizayn said:


> Just giggled at the thought of Velasquez/Overeem tbh :lol


Overeem would get mugged, but so would the rest of the division.

The crazy thing is, Velasquez pretty much killed Dos Santos, and made JDS a shell of his former self. And now Velasquez is maybe destroying his own body with how much he trains and gets injured. There is a giant question mark over the head of Velasquez, he might pull a Cruz and comeback like nothing happened, but no way to know for certain.


----------



## B-Dawg

TakeMyGun said:


> Wait, what the fuck? Machida is fighting next week? And Barao is returning? I had no idea about this card lmao, looks pretty weak outside of the top two fights.


CUMMINS tho


----------



## validreasoning

Mikey Damage said:


> UFC current and former fighters are filing a class action lawsuit claiming violation of antitrust laws against the UFC.
> 
> This could be something...


this is will be huge if the suit is brought and the fighters win. looking at potentially hundreds of millions that zuffa will be paying out in damages and this is a company that already has debts of over $500 million and whose credit rating was downgraded 2 months ago.


----------



## RKing85

I say keep all the LW title challengers seperate. We deserve 4 good LW title fights in a 13 month period.

Melendez earlier this money, dos Anjos in early spring, Khabib in mid summer, then Cerrone or Jury or whoever next December.

Make up for the division being put on hold for all of 2014.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RKing85 said:


> I say keep all the LW title challengers seperate. We deserve 4 good LW title fights in a 13 month period.
> 
> Melendez earlier this money, dos Anjos in early spring, Khabib in mid summer, then Cerrone or Jury or whoever next December.
> 
> Make up for the division being put on hold for all of 2014.


Would you just have Cerrone fight cans until the fall then? Cause we all know he's not sitting out for 10 months.


----------



## Rush

What he said was all those fighters would still be fighting other people, just not each other ie keeping the challengers seperate. Cerrone is a choke artist though, if he gets a sniff of the title he's folding faster than a deck chair.


----------



## B-Dawg

One of the free fights for the Jones/DC card is one of Punter's favorites :brodgers


----------



## Mr. Socko

You sick son of a bitch. Reported for snuff film material.

That night just gets worse and worse in my mind with every passing day.

SAVE_US.DC


----------



## Ray

Fuck

Thanks for triggering my PTSD Brandon. Getting flashbacks like its 'Nam.

P4P the worst beat down of all time imo.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

UFC uploaded some fucking awesome Promo's for upcoming fights-











Jones/Cormier is one of the best fights of all time as far as ramifications goes.


----------



## RKing85

refusing to get excited for Anderson/Diaz until the day of the fight. Diaz has to many chances to fuck it up before then.


----------



## TCE

Press conference later regarding the UFC law suit, it'll feature current UFC fighters apparently.


----------



## samizayn

I had never actually seen Jones winning his title. Jones/Velasquez is definitely my dream fight though... provided Jones solves Cormier and Gustafsson and makes it official on the GOAT light heavyweight thing


----------



## B-Dawg

I had the weirdest fuckin' dream last night (a nightmare, really). 

I was at the weigh-ins for 182, and all was normal. Until the end. I had backstage passes, and I was hanging with DC and his crew. Before he goes up to weigh in, he checks his weight backstage one last time. As he steps on the scale and looks down to view the results, he has a shocked expression on his face; almost as if he'd seen a ghost. He immediately picked up his clothes, and sprinted out of the arena. 

The UFC paused the weigh-in for a minute, as they searched for a solution. I ran out of the arena looking for DC, but I was unable to find him. As I make my way back into the arena (this time in the stands, not backstage), my rage begins to intensify. I open the door, and I see that they've begun to resume the weigh-ins. 

Much to my shock and disgust, they found a replacement for DC. The shitty music that the UFC plays during weigh-ins revs back up, and Joe Rogan announces..."This man is a late replacement for Daniel Cormier versus Jon Jones and will now fight for the Light Heavyweight Title! BRENDAN SCHAUB, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!"

I was in disbelief. I had no clue how Schaub could even make LHW at all, let alone with literally no notice beforehand, but he didn't. He had a shiteating grin on his face the entire time he was on stage, and Joe was elated as well. There was obviously something up. Rogan and Schaub kept looking at each other like they were newlyweds. I yell to Rogan, "JOE! WHAT THE FUCK?" and he responds with a shrug of the shoulders, similar to the 'Maybe Fuck You' kid. 

Schaub went on to KO Jones in the first round and win the UFC LHW championship. DC was never heard from again.

Nightmare.


----------



## Ray

Dreaming about MMA :ti. Stop being such a fuckern mark B

Brenden Schaub though :lmao


----------



## RKing85

so looks like it's going to be Lawler/Hendricks 3 before Rory gets his shot.

I obviously won't say no to a third fight between the two, but I personally would have gone with Rory first.


----------



## Lm2

I don't know what to think about lawler vs hendricks 3, it could be a good trilogy but same time macdonald has been waiting,I say make lombard vs Rory the next title contender fight and no matter what winner gets the champ.


----------



## Rush

Much rather Rory got the shot now. Hendricks can fight Lombard.


----------



## Liam Miller

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> Much rather Rory got the shot now. Hendricks can fight Lombard.


Yes to this, but i think we all saw lawler/hendricks 3 coming, dana loves dem trilogies.

Would absolutely love Lombard vs Lawler in the near future.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Liam Miller said:


> Yes to this, but i think we all saw lawler/hendricks 3 coming, dana loves dem trilogies.
> 
> Would absolutely love Lombard vs Lawler in the near future.


Lombard already said he'd never fight Lawler

He'd fight Woodley though lol

All 3 of them train in the same gym


----------



## Mr. Socko

Hunt said he wouldn't fight Bigfoot outside of a title fight too. ATT fighters like to use the gym as a negotiating tool but that's it. Also Lima and Saunders though Lima is at an ATT Affiliate rather than Coconut Creek HQ.

I'd be OK with Hendricks-Lawler III over Lawler-MacDonald II. I'd prefer Rory to have another fight before getting another crack at Lawler. The split decision in their fight was total BS, Robbie took 2 rounds very clearly and a case could be made for the other round.

Why not Hendricks-MacDonald for the next TS? and Lombard/Burkman vs Woodley/Gastelum for the next shot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Kind of lame that we've had the same three WW title fights in a row, but considering the fights have been awesome, it's not too bad of a thing.


----------



## samizayn

mr.stocking2101 said:


> Why not Hendricks-MacDonald for the next TS? and Lombard/Burkman vs Woodley/Gastelum for the next shot.


Sounds preferred to me.


----------



## Blackbeard

> It appears the UFC’s February return to Brazil, its first scheduled trip there in 2015, has its main event.
> 
> According to a report from Brazilian news outlet Globo, Brazil’s Glover Teixeira (22-4 MMA, 5-2 UFC), a recent light heavyweight title challenger, will meet former champion Rashad Evans (19-3-1 MMA, 14-3-1 UFC) in the headliner of UFC Fight Night 61. UFC officials have not yet made a formal announcement.
> 
> UFC Fight Night 61 takes place on Sunday, Feb. 22,at Gigantinho Gymnasium in Porto Alegre, Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil. The main card is expected to air on FOX Sports 1 following prelims on FOX Sports 1 and UFC Fight Pass.


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/12/report-glover-teixeira-vs-rashad-evans-booked-for-ufc-fight-night-61-in-brazil


----------



## RKing85

Really like that Texieira/Evans fight.

Nothing overly excites me about the card tonight, but I do have the house to myself so I'll be watching.


----------



## B-Dawg

Mildly interested in the Silva/Cummins/Barao/Machida fights. Mildly.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Few interesting if not high profile fights on the undercard tonight. Hoping Sasaki looks good. He's looked like a serious prospect so far and Issa's a decent test. Elkins/Dias probably won't be a barnstormer but both are top 25 in the FW division by my reckoning. Also Silverio's looked good and Magomedov's a very good fighter. Cummins/Carlos should add some badly needed new blood to the upper echelon of the LHW division and the top 2 fights should be good. I like Gagnon and think he's got the quality to be top 10 but I see Barao taking him out early on the feet. Same with Machida/Dolloway which looks like Machida/Bader II to me.

As a sidenote anyone tried out WMMA 4?

EDIT: Sasaki got mauled. Another JMMA prospect wrecked.


----------



## B-Dawg

How did I not know that Benson and Alvarez were fighting in a month? I thought Bendo was moving up to WW.


----------



## RKing85

UFC announces Rampage coming back to the UFC.

Coker and Bellator claiming he is still under Bellator contract.

This is going to get interesting


----------



## Liam Miller

RKing85 said:


> UFC announces Rampage coming back to the UFC.
> 
> Coker and Bellator claiming he is still under Bellator contract.
> 
> This is going to get interesting


----------



## Rush

its 2014, who the fuck gets into a contract dispute over Rampage?


----------



## B-Dawg

Well, he's probably their biggest name. We still need to see Tito/Rampage imo.


----------



## B-Dawg

BIG PAT CUMMINS :mark:

He's coming for the LHW title in 2015. :trips5


----------



## Rush

Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Well, he's probably their biggest name. We still need to see Tito/Rampage imo.


was talking about the UFC. He's under contract with Bellator, Rampage claims one thing, Coker claims another, its going to court for sure when the UFC has no actual need to fight over a washed up Rampage.


----------



## Stormbringer

CM Punk vs Rampage Jackson? It makes sense popularity/sideshow wise right? Win all around.


----------



## B-Dawg

No one will ever sanction that fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

DX-Superkick said:


> CM Punk vs Rampage Jackson? It makes sense popularity/sideshow wise right? Win all around.


You must really hate punk to want him in a coma.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

God damn that was a nasty body kick.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Rampage*

Talked shit about his ex-boss. Gets his job back. :bored:

- Vic


----------



## Ray

Surprised Dollaway lasted as long as he did tbh.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ray said:


> Surprised Dollaway lasted as long as he did tbh.


He lasted a little over a minute :lol

Machida/Rockhold is gonna be sick.


----------



## Stormbringer

Any news on if Dollaway cracked his ribs or his liver exploded?


----------



## RKing85

Punk will get a 0-0 or a 1-0 guy.

The UFC is not stupid.


----------



## TCE

RKing85 said:


> Punk will get a 0-0 or a 1-0 guy.
> 
> The UFC is not stupid.


This.


----------



## TCE

Also, a ONE FC highlight I just made, enjoy:


----------



## Ray

TakeMyGun said:


> He lasted a little over a minute :lol
> 
> Machida/Rockhold is gonna be sick.


That's a minute longer then I thought he would last considering it was a total mismatch from the beginning. 

And I actually like Dollaway. I've always thought he had potential. He placed 5th in the nation at 184lbs in NCAA Div I wrestling. Poor guy simply suffers from terrible fight IQ ala Ryan Bader. 

Rockhold vs. Machida is very intriguing. Thinking Machida early on, but Rockhold has been looking solid lately (pun intended)


----------



## Blackbeard

XABI ALONSO'S WINNING CHRISTMAS SMILE said:


> its 2014, who the fuck gets into a contract dispute over Rampage?


A company that seems desperate for PPV draws.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> "It is with great sadness to report I have experienced another ACL injury. This time it’s in the right knee, opposite side of my first and second ACL injuries. Leading up to my last fight in September and after, I have practiced a very careful and methodical training and diet regime to keep my body healthy. Unfortunately, this is beyond my understanding and control. I don’t have a timetable for my return but trust and know I will pour my heart and soul into returning to the Octagon. I want to thank the UFC, my fans and my sponsors ahead of time for your support and prayers. I appreciate you more than you could understand. I don’t have any other facts to share right now. I, along with my camp, respectfully request privacy at this difficult time. Thank You." - Dominick Cruz


I'm telling you, the man is CURSED. Another injury.


----------



## Ray

Fuck me. The feel good moment of 2014 gone just like that.


----------



## Liam Miller

That fucking sucks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

FUCK THIS SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

135 just got easier for Renan and TJ.


----------



## RKing85

Assuncao is out injured as well for a few months. BW division is pretty thin right now with those injuries.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Mighty Mouse vs TJ anybody?

Noone else for them to face in the immediate future.


----------



## B-Dawg

125 might be fine in 2015 with the winner of Lineker/McCall getting a shot, then perhaps Dodson once again when he's healthy. I guess DJ could move up to fight TJ, but 125 without Mighty Mouse would be pretty horrid. 

TJ/Barao will probably happen and then Assuncao after that.


----------



## TCE

That sucks.

I would love to see a rematch between Jon Dodson and TJ however. I reckon he'd move up if he knew he was fighting for the belt.


----------



## B-Dawg

I wonder if the UFC ponies up some real cash and ends up making TJ/Faber happen.


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm Goddammit, Cruz

:dance One less bump in Faber's road back to another title shot! :dance

:mark: TJ v Faber :mark:

I hope Faber doesn't have to fight Barao again, though


----------



## TCE

DGenerationMC said:


> fpalm Goddammit, Cruz
> 
> :dance One less bump in Faber's road back to another title shot! :dance
> 
> :mark: TJ v Faber :mark:
> 
> I hope Faber doesn't have to fight Barao again, though


Doubt it would ever happen to be honest, because they train together.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

9 days left until DC gets that belt


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

the missus got me a year subscription to Fight Pass for xmas, oh mama :moyes1 dont even know where to start


----------



## samizayn

TCE said:


> Doubt it would ever happen to be honest, because they train together.


If it did they would have to build it off the time TJ said he'd beat Urijah if it ever came to it. Imagine the HYPE


----------



## RKing85

they have both said they will not fight each other (TJ and Faber)

135 certainly took a hit, but it should be fine. Barao next in the spring, Assuncao in the late summer, and then surely somebody else will have done enough to get a shot by the end of the year.


----------



## own1997

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> 9 days left until DC gets that belt


I certainly hope so but the only way I see it is by decision. I highly doubt Cormier can make Jones submit or knock him out. It'll be a great fight though considering their different styles.


----------



## Blackbeard

Mr. Hankey The Christmas Poo said:


> I'm telling you, the man is CURSED. Another injury.


:sad: Surely it's time for Cruz to retire? Three ACL's, fuck me that's horrendous luck.


----------



## RKing85

Cruz is only in his late 20's. Still time. But once you have fucked up yours knees this badly, they can go again if somebody even breaths on them.

Saw someone on another board say Dominick Cruz is the Bobby Orr of MMA. So true.


----------



## Nocturnal

Damn shame about Cruz. Wanted to see him get his belt back. 


_Impatiently Counting the days til Jones vs Cormier_


----------



## RKing85

said it before, refuse to get too excited about Jones/Cormier until about January 2.

Jones could easily could a hangnail still before the fight and postpone it for 3 months.


----------



## Blackbeard

So if Brock is indeed coming back who will be his first opponent ?

I don't know why but I really wanna see Lesnar vs. Nelson. Colour me intrigued by the potential match up.


----------



## Ray

Lesnar vs. Mir 3 imo


----------



## Blackbeard

Ray said:


> Lesnar vs. Mir 3 imo


Hasn't Frank received enough punishment at the hands of Brock?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Mir is washed, pretty sure a halfway healthy Bork would smash him again, probably beat Bigfoot and Arlovski too, a fight with Roy would be interesting, likewise Mtirione who's on a nice little run right now. The one id like to see most is Lesnar v Barnett, Josh seems pretty inactive lately but im sure that would motivate him to get off his ass. Honestly HW is pretty thin right now.



RKing85 said:


> said it before, refuse to get too excited about Jones/Cormier until about January 2.
> 
> Jones could easily could a hangnail still before the fight and postpone it for 3 months.


same, everytime I see this thread bumped to the front page Im worried it'll be someone posting the bad news, everytime I go on bloodyelbow im dreading seeing that godforsaken yellow banner up top.

still, close now, hoping for the best, havent been this stoked for a title fight since ...oh, this day last year










NEVAR FORGET :jose


----------



## Mr. Socko

Lesnar vs Bigfoot/Mir Winner. Either a matchup against another behemoth or his old rival coming off a win.


----------



## own1997

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Mir is washed, pretty sure a halfway healthy Bork would smash him again, probably beat Bigfoot and Arlovski too, a fight with Roy would be interesting, likewise Mtirione who's on a nice little run right now. The one id like to see most is Lesnar v Barnett, Josh seems pretty inactive lately but im sure that would motivate him to get off his ass. Honestly HW is pretty thin right now.
> 
> 
> 
> same, everytime I see this thread bumped to the front page Im worried it'll be someone posting the bad news, everytime I go on bloodyelbow im dreading seeing that godforsaken yellow banner up top.
> 
> still, close now, hoping for the best, havent been this stoked for a title fight since ...oh, this day last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVAR FORGET :jose


That was so tragic. I can't forget his first loss against Weidman though, I was in disbelief!

Any predictions for the Jones-Cormier fight? I'm going with Jones by decision but Cormier does possess a threat with his superior wrestling and hand speed.


----------



## RKing85

most likely outcomes for Cormier/Jones

1. Cormier via decision
2. Cormier via dq after Jones pokes him in the eye 3 times
3. Jones wins


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Giving Brock a "soupcan" maybe too strong, but I think one tune up should happen for Brock given it will have been three years. Maybe feed Brock Struve first to feel out where he is then if he is good to go, give em Overeem. That's the route I'd go. I understand starting in a tune up wouldn't be the biggest draw and Brock has always said "im either good at this or im not",thus never working up systems. Gotta remeber though it will have been three years. Obviously, Brock is an absolute physical monster and has that wrestling pedigree/has that blitz pace, but with how technical guys are getting, it'll be interesting to see how Brock fares this time when healthy but a few years behind the curve. I can't see him beating Cain though I'm sorry. I'd love to be wrong as a big fan of Brock.


----------



## own1997

If you weren't hyped up for the fight already....


----------



## Mr. Socko

RKing85 said:


> most likely outcomes for Cormier/Jones
> 
> 1. Cormier via decision
> 2. Cormier via dq after Jones pokes him in the eye 3 times
> 3. Jones wins


I'm still holding out hope for a miraculous Cormier via submission (strikes)


----------



## RCSheppy

I'd love nothing more than for DC to dump Jones on his head and pound him for 5 rounds, but it's tough to say. I'll be rooting for DC though, I really enjoy watching him fight.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Jones is going to knock out Cormier. I have faith.

As he said in Bad Blood promo, NCAA champ? Wasn't meant to be. Gold medallist? Wasn't meant to be. UFC Light Heavyweight Champion? Not meant to be.


----------



## Killmonger

I personally think Cormier's gonna ragdoll em.


----------



## RKing85

from the UFC's perspective business wise, a close decision either way where they can do an immediate rematch would be best. 

Hell, if Cormier wins by dq, and they do an immediate rematch, 20 million buys. Minimum


----------



## Blackbeard

MrEvans said:


> Jones is going to knock out Cormier. I have faith.


When was the last time Jon legitimately knocked someone out? I am talking about rocking and dropping someone with a punch/kick?


----------



## Ray

Jules Winnfield said:


> I personally think Cormier's gonna ragdoll em.


Thinking the same thing. 

I've always thought since the Barnett fight that if Cormier got down to 205, he could beat Jones. Definitely picking him to win here.


----------



## TCE

Bones via eye pokes or DC via hulk smash?

I'm going with the latter.


----------



## Mr. Socko

He did rock the shit out of Gus with a spinning elbow in round 4 and Shogun with a flying knee early on though IIRC and both of them have/had great chins at the time. He has KO power just maybe not in his hands.


----------



## Stormbringer

Alright how would you guys feel if Punk fought JDF in his debut in UFC?

Would it be good or bad for business?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

It's almost here... can't wait for the weigh-ins tomorrow and that STAREDOWN.


----------



## Lethal Evans

McGregor gets a shot at Aldo if he beats Silva :mark:


----------



## Ray

Everybody needs to watch these two interviews. Spectacular stuff by Helwani, Cormier, and Jones. A bit lengthy, but definitely worth it. This is a fight neither person can afford to lose


----------



## Rush

MrEvans said:


> McGregor gets a shot at Aldo if he beats Silva :mark:


you mean if he beats Siver? :lol

Is there anyone with as much undeserved hype as McGregor? I like the bloke but he hasn't fought anyone good thus far. Poirier is probably the biggest name he's fought. Featherwight division has a ton of decent enough guys which McGregor has beat but its really lacking top guys. Outside of Aldo, Edgar and Lamas there is no one.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Lama isnt that good, he's just getting overhyped by people who dont want Conor to get the next shot, same thing happened to Cub and Bermudez before they lost, Lamas should be praying Conor gets the title and then talk a ton of shit about him (He's already started) if he wants a sniff of a title shot again, he's not getting another shot at Aldo after his shite performance against him. Mendes is legit but his road to his second title shot was easier than Conor's, he had the fight of his life against Aldo and still came up short, another guy who should be praying Conor beats Aldo. Edgar has a case but does anyone really wanna see that rematch over Conor/Aldo?

anyway, I still maintain Conor is by some distance Aldo's biggest striking challenge to date and Im open to any sig/namechange/monetary bets when that fight happens. In fact I'll double down and say it will be a miracle if Aldo even gets to the fourth round.

Feud is starting to build nicely though

https://twitter.com/TheNotoriousMMA/status/550798876337512448

http://instagram.com/p/xVO9h-DTuX/











Bones v Cormier - man ive gone back and forth a few times and I cant call it, really dont see it being easy for either guy, cant see Jon keeping him at the end of jab for 25 mins, cant see DC getting inside everytime with running into something sharp. Not too bothered who wins, hoping for a war, normally mark for a shocking early finish but I want at least 4 rounds of this shit.


edit - wait, scratch that, just got to the part of the interview where DC says Sensei Seagal is flying in to teach him some secret moves, RIP Bones.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Rush said:


> you mean if he beats Siver? :lol
> 
> Is there anyone with as much undeserved hype as McGregor? I like the bloke but he hasn't fought anyone good thus far. Poirier is probably the biggest name he's fought. Featherwight division has a ton of decent enough guys which McGregor has beat but its really lacking top guys. Outside of Aldo, Edgar and Lamas there is no one.


I do indeed mean Siver. Blame the typo. 

Whilst I agree he's not really fought anyone hype worthy with Poirer being the best, he's definitely got something and as you said, featherweight doesn't really have any top guys. McGregor is a welcome addition to that.


----------



## Irish Jet

Is that a fucking Ocelot?

LOOK AT HIS LITTLE SPOTS.

:archer


----------



## Renegator

MoxleyMoxx said:


> It's almost here... can't wait for the weigh-ins tomorrow and that STAREDOWN.


Have to say, havent been this pumped for a fight in a while.

While I think Jones is gonna win, hope Cormier gives him the fight of his life.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Renegator said:


> Have to say, havent been this pumped for a fight in a while.
> 
> While I think Jones is gonna win, hope Cormier gives him the fight of his life.


yeah, I hope we're gonna get a war that lasts at least three rounds.


----------



## Killmonger

This rivalry definitely has more animosity than Jones and Evans. :lmao

These motherfuckers are constantly talking shit to the other.

I love it.


----------



## RKing85

so pumped for tomorrow night. 182 and Tokyo Dome back to back. Just like the good old days when it was a UFC and then a Pride back to back. Fuck I miss those days.

Can't remember the last time I was this pumped for a UFC fight.


----------



## B-Dawg

I really like DC. I want him to win, but ultimately I don't think he'll win.


----------



## Ray




----------



## TheRockfan7

Have never bet against Jon Jones in my life, until now. I really feel DC will beat him.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Seagal :jordan4 clearly still salty Jones told him to ut before the Rampage fight.


Getting worried this fight cant possibly live up to the hype, I want all 5 rounds, WAR, back & forth, hellbows, body slams, blood, eyes pokes, oblique kicks, middle fingers between rounds, spitting in each others faces, LITERAL MURDER

my body is ready


----------



## Myers

Cormier didn't look to good at the weigh-ins, I expect Jones to steam roll him.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

DC will toss Bones' ass all night


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

DC fights the best fighter in the world on a daily basis

JJ is in big trouble


----------



## Killmonger

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> *DC will toss Bones' ass all night*


----------



## RKing85

going with Cormier, Jury, Tavares, Horiguchi, and Lombard for my main card picks.


----------



## corkymccorkell

BREAK BONES


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> *UFC Fight Pass Adds Eight Fight Libraries For 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAS VEGAS, January 3 - A year after its launch, UFC FIGHT PASS isn’t resting on its laurels, as UFC Chief Content Officer Marshall Zelaznik announced Saturday that the UFC’s digital streaming service has obtained the rights to the fight archives of eight more mixed martial arts organizations, adding approximately 6,500 hours and over 13,000 fights to a library that already includes the archives of several prominent MMA promotions.
> 
> Not a bad way to celebrate an anniversary.
> 
> “For FIGHT PASS, the prognosis is nothing but blue skies,” Zelaznik said. “We had very aggressive expectations about FIGHT PASS as we modeled it out before we launched it and we've exceeded even the most aggressive goals that we set. We know we've got a product that people like and we have a great team that's helping to support that within the company. This has become a passion project for a lot of people, so FIGHT PASS is in good hands with the group that is operating it, and it's going to be here for a long, long time.”
> 
> The new adds are game changers, with the following libraries being added to a collection that already includes the UFC, WEC, Strikeforce, WFA, PRIDE FC, EliteXC, Affliction, Invicta FC:
> 
> Cage Rage (UK)
> Extreme Challenge MMA (US)
> XFO (US)
> UCMMA (UK)
> Hook N Shoot (US)
> TKO (Canada)
> King of the Cage (US)
> Pancrase (Japan)
> 
> For diehard fight fans, as well as newer followers of the sport, these promotions have delivered bouts from the formative years of such UFC superstars as Anderson Silva, Georges St-Pierre, Matt Hughes, Michael Bisping, and Rampage Jackson, just to name a few. Want to see why Bas Rutten was so good, go watch his fights in Pancrase. Ever hear of the reverse elbow Anderson Silva finished Tony Fryklund with before coming to the UFC, check out Cage Rage 16. What about the epic fights between Yves Edwards and Aaron Riley? Hook N Shoot has the answers.
> 
> More:
> http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-FIGHT-PASS-Adds-Eight-Fight-Libraries-for-2015?utm_campaign=UFC&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=1420319838


Will definitely watch some of those old Pancrase events.


----------



## Ray

They really did geoblock Canadians from watching TV cards/prelims on FightPass. 

Fuck off TSN.


----------



## RKing85

K, I have all 5 TSN channels at no additional cost. Have since they launched.

Judging from others I have seen on other message boards, this is apparently rare? 

I'm with Sasktel.

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## TCE

Evan Dunham's got this.


----------



## xerxesXXI

Can't wait for this show. DC and JJ should be great


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

chibinova said:


> BREAK BONES


BREAK POKES


----------



## TCE

Spinning back fist. Knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Irish Jet

Fuck that roided up ginger cunt. Fucking Irish wannabe. Hope you get the plague you bet spoiling piece of shit.

And fuck that loser who got KTFO. You deserve it you worthless fuck. I wish he was a horse so he could be taken away and shot. Cunt.


----------



## xerxesXXI

I like the promo for the main event using nas's "hate me now." Remember when they used that song to hype miz's dad?


----------



## TCE

Irish Jet said:


> Fuck that roided up ginger cunt. Fucking Irish wannabe. Hope you get the plague you bet spoiling piece of shit.
> 
> And fuck that loser who got KTFO. You deserve it you worthless fuck. I wish he was a horse so he could be taken away and shot. Cunt.


lol not sure why but this post made me laugh.


----------



## xerxesXXI

here we go, ya bastards!


----------



## Liam Miller

Good to see Josh back and having cojones for this fight.


----------



## RKing85

Josh Burkman has one of the worst nicknames in all of MMA.

But amazingly, it's not even the worst nickname in this fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Burkman :maury LAD


----------



## xerxesXXI

2 rounds for lombard


----------



## Lethal Evans

Lombard ma man


----------



## RKing85

C'mon Hector. Stop fucking around and finish this fight.

Burkman has 0 energy left.


----------



## Liam Miller

Am i the only one who thinks Lawler, Hendricks, Rory and Condit all beat lombard?


----------



## TCE

Still have Brimage/Felder as FOTN. Lombard smashed Burkman though.


----------



## TCE

Liam Miller said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Lawler, Hendricks, Rory and Condit all beat lombard?


How about Woodley? he beat Condit remember? Lol I'm joking.

I think Lombard gives every single one of them a great fight though.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Liam Miller said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Lawler, Hendricks, Rory and Condit all beat lombard?


Lawler and Hendricks definitely.


----------



## xerxesXXI

shaq with some child abuse in the crowd, he had too much shaq soda


----------



## fftl

lol


----------



## xerxesXXI

:jr

bah gawd, shaq with a merciless show of aggression! Damn him to hell!!


----------



## Parrulo

fftl said:


> lol


Punk suiting up unk


----------



## DGenerationMC

WTF Lombard should be fighting Top 10 talent


----------



## Liam Miller

Las Vegas and most american crowds in general are fucking awful these days, wouldn't be surprised if they only got excited or loud for the jones fight.


----------



## xerxesXXI

silva and diaz later this month!


----------



## Liam Miller

UFC getting away with these shite undercards, last couple better deliver.


----------



## xerxesXXI

Liam Miller said:


> UFC getting away with these shite undercards, last couple better deliver.


Yeah, I was pretty underwhelmed with this undercard. I'm hyped for the main event though, obviously


----------



## Liam Miller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551593803346223107
:maury


----------



## Parrulo

Liam Miller said:


> UFC getting away with these shite undercards, last couple better deliver.


I liked that Horiguchi fight, the lombardo and this one are doing nothing for me tho.

Hopefully the 2 main events deliver big time.

Also this crowd is dead. Only time they make noise is when the fighters grapple for a bit and they start booing them


----------



## Lethal Evans

C'mon Myles. Get a real scalp on that undefeated belt of yours.


----------



## xerxesXXI

the cowboy's a slow starter, lets see if jury can take advantage


----------



## Lethal Evans

Controlling Jury quite well so far. That's the experience showing


----------



## Parrulo

Well this was a bit of a let down . . . Jury was dominated :frown2:

Cerrone can fight but his cowboy gimmick feels like something vince would love give to a jobber.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Parrulo said:


> Well this was a bit of a let down . . . Jury was dominated :frown2:


Very poor fight from Myles. 

Experience > Arrogance. Myles definitely has a great future ahead of him tho.


----------



## Parrulo

MrEvans said:


> Very poor fight from Myles.
> 
> Experience > Arrogance. Myles definitely has a great future ahead of him tho.


I had never seen him fight before so i was expecting more because of all the hype. Also lol his wikipedia has already been updated.

Anyway GO DC!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

DC is very hard to dislike but i think Jones has this.


----------



## Lethal Evans

I'm 1-1 with predictions for results tonight. Lombard win and Myles (fuck dat cowboy)

C'mon Jones.


----------



## xerxesXXI

Heat for bones already


----------



## Parrulo

Liam Miller said:


> DC is very hard to dislike but i think Jones has this.


unfortunately i agree, doesn't stop me from cheering for him


----------



## Parrulo

Jesus christ this guys couldn't pick a decent entrance song if their life depended on it


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Here we go. I've been out of the mma loop awhile but the recent hyping/upcoming returns got me back a bit. Last I knew, the narrative was DC was too big for Jones to handle considering Jones without his massive length/size advantage would be neuturalized. Some say DC's wrestling would hold down Jones too much for the open guard "hellbows". I guess we are gonna find out in a hell of a fight. I got Bones.


----------



## RKing85

Main event time!!!!

Here we go! Fuck am I ever pumped for this one.


----------



## TexasTornado

Jones looks like he is a couple weight classes above Cormier.


----------



## Parrulo

Good god that reach advantage is brutal


----------



## Liam Miller

Gus will be the man to beat Jones.


----------



## Parrulo

Round 1 for Jones, round 2 for DC?


----------



## Lethal Evans

Cormier is getting into this. Turning into quite a decent fight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

DC is on Ryback levels of gassed right now.


----------



## Parrulo

WrestlingOracle said:


> DC is on Ryback levels of gassed right now.


Yup, seems like Jones has this won.

Expected, but disappointing to be honest


----------



## Lethal Evans

WrestlingOracle said:


> DC is on Ryback levels of gassed right now.


Batista levels even.


----------



## Parrulo

Just get Cain in there and let him finish Jones to send the crowd home happy


----------



## Lethal Evans

In the words of Daniel Cormier...

NCAA Champion? Wasn't meant to be.

Olympic Champion? Wasn't meant to be.

Light Heavyweight UFC Champion? *Wasn't. Meant. To. Be.*


----------



## B-Dawg

:shrug

At least I was 10-11 on my picks. Fucking Brimage.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Bones is the true GOAT, not even up for dispute anymore, beating another guy at his own game, son'd him in the 4th round with the TDs, incredible performance :clap


----------



## Killmonger

Ah.. Oh well.

Here's to hoping Gus gets by Johnson and we get a rematch.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cue the Rocky music for Gus.










WIN, GUS, WIN!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

5 takedowns over an olympian for Jones. completely outgrinded "the king of grind" (say what you will about those eye pokes). When Jones has that insane reach, those wicked elbows, a solid, unorthadox standup game, the ability and results to choke out blackbelts and apparently this ability to outwrestle and largely stuff an olympian and a man with a big gas tank to match and as Machida, Gus and early in this fight DC have shown Jones has a a good chin, who is going to stop this man outside of Gus? I predict he goes to HW relatively soon, but damn, talk about a puzzle when the man is the age he is.


----------



## Britani

Damb


Think its obvious they are going to do a Jones Vs DC 2 before gus though


----------



## Trifektah

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Bones is the true GOAT, not even up for dispute anymore, beating another guy at his own game, son'd him in the 4th round with the TDs, incredible performance :clap


Yeah, he's the GOAT for beating old men. Half of his title defenses are against middleweights. Hasn't finished a true LHW since old ass Rampage three years ago. The one guy he fought who was close to his age and size put him in the hospital. I won't deny that he's a truly elite fighter, but you have to be objective here. GOAT my ass. Nothing he has done has been as impressive as Anderson's run as champion. Hell, even though GSP was a decision machine at least he was fighting true welterweights in their primes.

That being said, I think this was Jones' most impressive win against a legit opponent.


----------



## Saint Dick

Am I the only one who had round 3 for DC?


----------



## Ray

Sucks for DC. Really thought he had this in the bag. I never thought he would have a problem closing the distance (which he didn't have), but I was surprised how much he gassed out in the later rounds. Part of that is surely attributed to the weight cut, but most of it should be credited to Jones for keeping the constant pressure and landing those body shots which severely slowed down Cormier. 

The main reason I thought that Cormier would win was because of his dirty boxing. Like I said, I never thought his small reach was a disadvantage because he got in quite easily. But I thought when he was able to get in, he would end up landing much more powerful strikes then he did. Being at heavyweight in the past, I thought he had enough power that he could hurt Jon from the clinch. But it really surprised me how Jon was able to outwork Cormier in the clinch and hold him against the fence for the majority of the fight. Strong kid. 

Jones's spectacular takedown defense and takedowns surprised me the most though. Major props to him. I don't see anyone at LHW beating him. Cormier was his only hurdle, and he passed with flying colours. 49-46 or 48-47 Jones are both acceptable scorecards, but Jones is definitely the rightful winner here.

Cain vs. Jones please.


----------



## Cashmere

DC had the right idea; smothering him in the beginning to take away Jones reach advantage. But Jones still dominated in the clinch and his takedown defense was unbelievable. The fight was pretty close until the 4th when DC was visibly gassed. Valiant effort from him though. 



Jules Winnfield said:


> Ah.. Oh well.
> 
> Here's to hoping Gus gets by Johnson and we get a rematch.


I second this. Jones v Gus 2 needs to happen A.S.A.P.



Saint Dick said:


> Am I the only one who had round 3 for DC?


The only round I thought DC won was Round 2. That's it IMO.


----------



## Irish Jet

Britani said:


> Damb
> 
> 
> Think its obvious they are going to do a Jones Vs DC 2 before gus though


Absolutely no chance.

Winner of Gus/Rumble should get the shot. After that he can move up to heavyweight (assuming that's what he wants to do). I'd actually much rather see DC fight him at HW anyways if they are ever to have a rematch. In a 5 round fight at LHW it's an absolute waste of time. 

Gus is the only hope of beating him in that division. He pretty much fought him to an even contest and fucked him up in the process. It was an epic fight and to be honest it's a joke there wasn't an instant rematch. Especially when you look at the Lawler/Hendricks scenario where neither fight was nearly as good IMO.


----------



## Rush

Britani said:


> Damb
> 
> 
> Think its obvious they are going to do a Jones Vs DC 2 before gus though


why? DC showed absolutely nothing in this fight to warrant a rematch.



Saint Dick said:


> Am I the only one who had round 3 for DC?


yes. round 2 was the only one up for debate for DC to win.


----------



## Ray

No need for a rematch. The fight was a decisive win for Jones. Give Jones the Gus/Rumble winner mid-2015, and then he should move up to HW. 

Personally, I think Jones is only a couple wins away from becoming the greatest of all time. He's already the greatest LHW of all time by far. Dominant wins over Shogun, Rampage, Machida, Evans, Belfort, Sonnen, Teixiera, Cormier, and a win over Gus where he had to show his guts, and dig deep.

If he beats Gus in a rematch and/or Anthony Johnson, I really think that seals it. He would have a better resume then GSP, Fedor, and Anderson imo.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

If Jones keeps on keeping on for some more years and builds that resume and can keep dominating through the ever evolving new crop of guys, he would seal GOAT for me particularly if he can do well at heavyweight. For me though, it is still a pre-decline Fedor. Beat freakin prime Nog IN HIS GUARD (one of the most impressive accomplishments I have still seen. I think Nog's decline may muddy some younger or less knowing followers to how big of an accomplishment that was at the time,), came back from a spiking suplex from Randleman that was inches from breaking Fedor's neck to win by Kimura in a robot-esque performance, kicked a younger Mark Coleman's ass on multiple occasions, out-struck one of the most lethal stand up men in mma history in a prime Cro Crop, overcame a mass size difference in Hong Man Choi via tapout, beat prime Sobral, topped Mark Hunt, 27 win fight streak with alot of former champions and as I outlined some HOFmers on that list. Outside of just the stats and feats, an all time skillset to match as well. Keep in mind Fedor completed his streak at 6 foot in the heavyweight division in Pride's loose weight requirements

Jones' big match resume is dominating Shogun (impressive), beating a rapidly declining Rampage Jackson that had had the mma game pass him by at that point yet a big name (ehhhh), showcased a great will and took a big shot to come back and submit Machida (in my eyes his biggest win), took out an aging Evans (pretty good but not spectacular feat), survived the mass upset scare vs a clearly aged Belfort and proceeded to dismantle him (expected), Sonnen had no business going against Jones and that was a matter of Sonnen self promotion and throwing his name in the hat when some others wouldn't. Jones won the war with Gus which many felt Gus actually won (certainly an impressive yet controversial win where the jury will be out until that rematch). Beating Glover was a decent little notch and tonight's outwrestling and grinding of the king of it in Cormier was a very impressive feat. Obviously, Jones has a hellacious skillset. As it stands, I'd give Fedor and GSP the nod over Bones. Bones most certainly is on the GOAT track though and some could debate he is.


----------



## Rush

Fedor is overrated imo. Everything post Cro Cop fight was ridiculous. Also did you seriously just say Rashid Evans at 33 was aging, yet Coleman was a "younger" Coleman. Coleman was 40 in their first fight and 42 in their 2nd. Hell even Randleman was the same age as the "aging" Evans. Come on son, if you call Evans aging then what is Randleman, Coleman, Lindland, Kosaka, Ogawa, Nagata, Goodridge, Fujita and Sylvia who were all older or at the very least the same age as Evans?

If you're going to argue for Fedor at least use better example than Coleman and fucking Hong-man choi. Also prime Sobral? dude was a division lower than Fedor and post Fedor went on to lose to Randleman, Liddell and Chael Sonnen. Oh and he topped Mark Hunt? Jeez thats hard to top a bloke who has a career record of 10-9-1 at this point and 5-2 when he faced Fedor. 

Fedor had great fights with prime Big Nog and Cro Cop but he padded his record by fighting cans and collecting paychecks by fighting in Affliction post PRIDE. The first top class bloke he fought after Cro Cop was Werdum and he lost. Then proceeded to completely ruin his legacy by losing to Henderson and Silva.


----------



## Saint Dick

Jones doesn't seem too keen on moving up to HW after his next fight.


----------



## Britani

Rush said:


> why? DC showed absolutely nothing in this fight to warrant a rematch.





Irish Jet said:


> Absolutely no chance.
> 
> Winner of Gus/Rumble should get the shot. After that he can move up to heavyweight (assuming that's what he wants to do). I'd actually much rather see DC fight him at HW anyways if they are ever to have a rematch. In a 5 round fight at LHW it's an absolute waste of time.
> 
> Gus is the only hope of beating him in that division. He pretty much fought him to an even contest and fucked him up in the process. It was an epic fight and to be honest it's a joke there wasn't an instant rematch. Especially when you look at the Lawler/Hendricks scenario where neither fight was nearly as good IMO.


I agree nothing was seen in this fight to warrant a rematch but given the recent moves by Dana White & UFC depending on the numbers It is completely plausibly they do another one then gus 

Saying it is obvious was a stretch but I don't think its 100% out of the question


----------



## A$AP

Hate him or love him, he's a fucking beast. :moyes1 I just don't know how much is left for him in this weight class.

That heel promo afterwards brought the lels, too. :jonjones


----------



## TCE

Britani said:


> Damb
> 
> 
> Think its obvious they are going to do a Jones Vs DC 2 before gus though


Ummm I think if Gus beats Rumble, that's the match they're going to make and they're going to wait until that fight plays out. Cormier was outclassed, let Gus/Rumble have their chance.


----------



## Saint Dick

Britani said:


> I agree nothing was seen in this fight to warrant a rematch but given the recent moves by Dana White & UFC depending on the numbers It is completely plausibly they do another one then gus
> 
> Saying it is obvious was a stretch but I don't think its 100% out of the question


No, it's not plausible at all.


----------



## Myers

I'll give credit to DC for keeping it competitive for nearly 3 rounds. With the way he looked after the Weigh-ins I was expecting him to gas late in the 2n and be finished easily in the 3rd.

Jones at HW is intriguing on a certain level, but I would rather him stay at LHW. There are plenty of fights he can take that will keep him active for a couple more years. 

Cerrone will continue to look great against gatekeepers, but he'll never get that be close to a title shot.


----------



## Britani

TCE said:


> Cormier was outclassed, let Gus/Rumble have their chance.


I agree with this




Saint Dick said:


> No, it's not plausible at all.


Eh I think it is but maybe its because I have so little faith in UFC as of late its probably just me being a negative nancy.


----------



## RKing85

If Cerrone was in any other division, he would have gotten a title shot already. But he's behind RDA and Khabib right now. 

The first 12-13 minutes of the main event was awesome. Then Cormier's gas tank hit empty.


----------



## nazzac

I did say that Jones would win this fight when it was announced, and i was right.

DC is a good fighter, but didn't believe he would have the tools to beat Jones here. I think a lot of people got caught up in the hype and thought Cormier was a different fighter than he actually is.

Jones was too long, too crafty and in better condition.


----------



## corkymccorkell

Britani said:


> Eh I think it is but maybe its because I have so little faith in UFC as of late its probably just me being a negative nancy.


Gus v Rumble is only 20 days away so it wouldn't make any sense to match Jones in another fight before then. Plus the UFC have already said that the winner of Gus and Rumble is the No 1 contender.


----------



## Arcturus

The only thing that will beat Jon Jones.........is time, I can't see his first loss happening before 30.


----------



## TheJack

Arcturus said:


> The only thing that will beat Jon Jones.........is time, I can't see his first loss happening before 30.


^This.

I dont like Jones, but hes the total package and one Gus win away from being the undisputed GOAT.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Jones vs Cormier was thrash the DX taunt at the end cracked me up, the biggest accomplishment of this shitty match was Jones getting a RT of The Rock, no wonder people are losing interest in MMA.


----------



## Rush

Pettis handles Cerrone easily if they fight again imo. Lightweight is stacked though. Dunham was fighting way down on the prelims and he isn't exactly a scrub. 15-6 and those losses came against Sherk (34-4-1), Guillard (32-14-2[2]), TJ Grant (21-5), Cerrone (26-6[1]), Barboza (15-2) and RDA (23-7) who have a pretty impressive combined record. Dude is pretty much a great top level gatekeeper yet was still stuck on the prelims. 



Arcturus said:


> The only thing that will beat Jon Jones.........is time, I can't see his first loss happening before 30.





TheJack said:


> ^This.
> 
> I dont like Jones, but hes the total package and one Gus win away from being the undisputed GOAT.


technically he already has a loss... :brodgers



nazzac said:


> I did say that Jones would win this fight when it was announced, and i was right.
> 
> DC is a good fighter, but didn't believe he would have the tools to beat Jones here. I think a lot of people got caught up in the hype and thought Cormier was a different fighter than he actually is.
> 
> Jones was too long, too crafty and in better condition.


Yeah i said a few weeks back that i honestly have no idea where all the Cormier hype came from. The bloke hadn't fought any elite strikers at all let alone Jones with his ridiculous reach. Funniest aspect of the fight for me is that DC got owned wrestling wise.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Have to say Cerrone looked incredible and completely stole 182 for me. Solid showing and groundwork from him.


----------



## Arcturus

tylermoxreigns said:


> Have to say Cerrone looked incredible and completely stole 182 for me. Solid showing and groundwork from him.


he'll always be a top 10 guy, but I just don't think he has anything for guys like Pettis, Khabib, Melendez & Henderson.


----------



## Killmonger

I'm not even sure if Cain could beat this motherfucker anymore.

He's too good.


----------



## nazzac

Cormier got hype simply because people want Jones to loose to badly. Everyone who faces him gets over-hyped pre-fight with the exception of Gus.

I am happy as long as Jones keeps the haters pressed


----------



## samizayn

Jules Winnfield said:


> I'm not even sure if Cain could beat this motherfucker anymore.
> 
> He's too good.


Me neither but I still really really want to see it happen. Fight after Johnson/Gustafsson might be too early to be realistic but still!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

nazzac said:


> Cormier got hype simply because people want Jones to loose to badly. Everyone who faces him gets over-hyped pre-fight with the exception of Gus.
> 
> I am happy as long as Jones keeps the haters pressed


Why does everyone become an overhyped bum soon as they lose one fight? That’s more discrediting to what Bones achieved last night than anything a ‘hater’ would say. As long as DC keeps fighting he’ll be a permanent top 2 or 3 at LHW or HW, on paper he was easily Jon’s biggest threat going in. This was two highly elite, motivated athletes battling it out and the better fighter prevailed, and DC did better against him than anyone other than Gus, before that fight the thought of Jon being pressured or eating huge shots was unheard of.

Anyway I like Gus but I cant get on this hypetrain, IF he beats Rumble (which im doubtful of) I see Jones dispensing him much easier next time, Jon is a master of adjusting his approach mid-fight so I gotta think with almost a year and half to prepare he’ll be unfuckwithable, esp since he already was preparing to fight Gus last year before he pulled out.


----------



## nazzac

I didn't make my comment in hindsight. I said when the fight was announced that Jones would beat him and Jones did beat him. Cormier is a great fighter, but people made him out to be better than he is in the build up to the fight. Everywhere, i was reading about how Cormier was going to beat him etc... I just believe that was because people want to see Jones loose more than the skill sets of the 2 fighters. Cormier is a great fighter like i said, but Jones is better. The challengers can get over-hyped before a fight with a dominant champ. It happens. 

I agree with your second point though. Gus put up a great fight in the first right and tested Jon more than anyone else. I see Jones adjusting in the rematch and winning in easier fashion than the first


----------



## RKing85

I too see Jones winning the rematch much easier against Gus. I thought he won the first fight anyways.

Marquardt/Tavares might be the best sleep aid ever invented. Any time I am having a problem falling asleep, just put that on and I'll be out in no time.


----------



## Britani

chibinova said:


> Gus v Rumble is only 20 days away so it wouldn't make any sense to match Jones in another fight before then. Plus the UFC have already said that the winner of Gus and Rumble is the No 1 contender.


:O didn't know it was already announced


----------



## Lethal Evans

Read reports that Jones v Velasquez is being considered. Is that the only thing that makes sense if he beats winner of Gus/Rumble?


----------



## Stormbringer

Why is everyone just assuming Gus beats Rumble? I think a lot of fans are sleeping on Rumble's power. And he's a big mofo too.

I actually would like to see new faces in the cage each time a champ fights.


----------



## Rush

^ because Gus is a better fighter?



Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Why does everyone become an overhyped bum soon as they lose one fight? That’s more discrediting to what Bones achieved last night than anything a ‘hater’ would say. As long as DC keeps fighting he’ll be a permanent top 2 or 3 at LHW or HW, on paper he was easily Jon’s biggest threat going in. This was two highly elite, motivated athletes battling it out and the better fighter prevailed, and DC did better against him than anyone other than Gus, before that fight the thought of Jon being pressured or eating huge shots was unheard of.
> 
> Anyway I like Gus but I cant get on this hypetrain, IF he beats Rumble (which im doubtful of) I see Jones dispensing him much easier next time, Jon is a master of adjusting his approach mid-fight so I gotta think with almost a year and half to prepare he’ll be unfuckwithable, esp since he already was preparing to fight Gus last year before he pulled out.


I called Cormier overrated ages ago chatting to scrilla in the chatbox and that Jones would have his way with him. DC hadn't fought anyone with a decent striking game at all. 

Also Belfort gave Jones far more trouble than DC. DC had absolutely nothing whereas at least Belfort almost subbed him 1st round in their fight. 

Gus and Rumble are the only 2 guys left remotely close to being able to give Jones trouble. Gus more so than Rumble imo.


----------



## Walls

Jones broke DC last night. You could tell in DC's corner between the 3rd and 4th he didn't want to lift his head up, he was breathing very hard and kept saying "I'm trying". I could tell between 3/4 that he was broken and I was right. Jones took his soul. The hype behind DC was never warranted and I've been saying this for ages. So happy Jon won.


----------



## Chloe

Jones vs Cormier was a pretty good fight IMO, clear that it was RDS 1,3,4 and 5 to Jones and 2 to Cormier. Jones is just too good and I think he will be too good for anybody for a decade unless Gustaffson stops him first. Cormier in my mind CAN beat Jones but with only the 2nd 5 round fight he's ever done and with the size and caliber of fighter Jones is, it was just too much the 1st time round. Is it just me or could DC really have used some Judo? It might be something he'll be looking at training in before he goes back in the cage.

Anyway top stuff. Cain Velasquez vs Jon Jones is definitely something the UFC should look at now that Sliva vs Jones and Silva vs GSP looks like pipe dreams.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

After all the talk about how Jones has never faced a wrestler the calibre of DC it was great too see Jones outwrestle him. And outdo him at everything else, all the focus was on Cormiers wrestling but no one seemed to mention the fact that Cormier has never faced an even remotely good striker, certainly not one as creative and varied as Jones, let alone one with Jones wrestling and BJJ to back it up.


----------



## Liam Miller

I only want to see Jones at heavyweight if Cain smashes him and werdum subs him and takes an arm home.


----------



## Jimshine

Just watched 182, good ppv, liked it a lot.

Prelims had some good matches.

Jones VS DC was a slobberknocker :jr but Jones deserved to win, the elbows were devastating and Cormier by the end was just going for the 'moral victory' takedown.


----------



## Myers

Alvarez is out of his fight with Henderson. Cerrone is taking the fight with less than 3 weeks rest.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Myers said:


> Alvarez is out of his fight with Henderson. Cerrone is taking the fight with less than 3 weeks rest.


His fight v Myles wasn't that full of action, no surprises he's still raring to go.


----------



## B-Dawg

This motherfucker. Love you, Cowboy.

I don't see him winning, but what a fucking pair of nuts this guy has.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

he'll probably spend most of the next two weeks skydiving and riding bulls and shit too, the first fight with Bendo was great, shame its not 5 rounds


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cerrone is the fucking man.


----------



## B-Dawg

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> he'll probably spend most of the next two weeks skydiving and riding bulls and shit too, the first fight with Bendo was great, shame its not 5 rounds


Agreed. More interested in this than the autistic man-child in the main event.


----------



## RKing85

Cerrone is fucking insane.

And I love it.


----------



## Rush

If it were up to Cerrone he'd the richest MMA fighter on the planet. Not because he'd sign himself to a big contract, he'd just fight every card :evil


----------



## Chloe

Ah Cerrone. True fighter here. Didn't get hurt this fight? No problem. He'll just fight 3 weeks later.

Tho one has to wonder the toll that may take on his body.


----------



## Blackbeard

Can't stand Cerrone, he's a Middleweight picking on Lightweights.


----------



## Irish Jet

The Acquired Taste said:


> Ah Cerrone. True fighter here. Didn't get hurt this fight? No problem. He'll just fight 3 weeks later.
> 
> *Tho one has to wonder the toll that may take on his body*.


Not really. He's already in decent shape, not like he has to do too much in terms of weight or conditioning in the next 3 weeks. Plus that fight against Jury was basically like a long sparring session. An easy one.

Anyways - Cerrone and McGregor on the same card. :mark:


----------



## Chloe

Irish Jet said:


> Not really. He's already in decent shape, not like he has to do too much in terms of weight or conditioning in the next 3 weeks. Plus that fight against Jury was basically like a long sparring session. An easy one.


That's true but the thing with that is if it is like a long training camp, he doesn't want his body to peak like a week before the Henderson fight. Also with MMA weight cuts, it seems like they have to cut quite a bit, or is Cerrone alright with weight cutting?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I get Cerrone needs to make money, but this is stupid. Greg Jackson should have vetoed, he's so close to a title shot, and you put him up against arguably the #3 Lightweight in the world on two weeks notice? Not a fan.

They should have just took Henderson off the card, and schedule this fight for UFC 184 or 185.


----------



## Srdjan99

Cerrone is the fucking man. Hope that he will receive a shot at Pettis's title this year


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552595040321933312
STATEMENT FROM THE UFC:

“We support UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones’ decision to enter a drug treatment facility to address his recent issue. While we are disappointed in the failed test, we applaud him for making this decision to enter a drug treatment facility. Jon is a strong, courageous fighter inside the Octagon, and we expect him to fight this issue with the same poise and diligence. We commend him on his decision, and look forward to him emerging from this program a better man as a result.”

STATEMENT FROM DANA WHITE, UFC PRESIDENT

“I am proud of Jon Jones for making the decision to enter a drug treatment facility. I’m confident that he’ll emerge from this program like the champion he truly is.”


----------



## TexasTornado

Jon Jones tested positive for cocaine in that fight.. Weird. Random. He won't be stripped.


----------



## Liam Miller

ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552595040321933312


Amazing, look forward to see how the holier than thou hypocrite will spin this.

Wonder how long he's been doing blow for, good while most likely if he is off to rehab and probably only going to rehab because he was caught.


----------



## Joff

lmao @ that coked up bitch

he should fight in his actual weight class too next time


----------



## Blackbeard

:lmao I don't think this is what Dana meant when he said embrace being the bad guy :jonjones


----------



## Liam Miller

Lel dana, fucking cringeworthy statement. The cunt was probably partying and doing it with Dana and the boys.


----------



## A$AP

GitRekt said:


> lmao @ that coked up bitch
> 
> he should fight in his actual weight class too next time


Why are you so mad?


----------



## Joff

Jason said:


> Why are you so mad?


If that was any other fighter they coulda been cut from the UFC. Instead Dana says he is proud of the guy.

Idc too much as I've lost interest in the UFC over the last few years, but it's amazing the lengths Dana goes through for Jones.

Amazing fighter, but at the same time dirty as fuck, has a huge size/reach adv every fight.


----------



## A$AP

GitRekt said:


> If that was any other fighter they coulda been cut from the UFC. Instead Dana says he is proud of the guy.
> 
> Idc too much as I've lost interest in the UFC over the last few years, but it's amazing the lengths Dana goes through for Jones.
> 
> Amazing fighter, but at the same time dirty as fuck, has a huge size/reach adv every fight.


Dana is a businessman and Jon Jones is the man to beat in the UFC right now. Why would he do _anything_ other than show support for him? Especially in relation to a drug related incident which Jones is already entering rehab for? This is just basic damage control on UFC's part. 

What exactly do you expect him to do? Don't make me whip out a best for business speech right now. :cudi


----------



## Joff

Jason said:


> Dana is a businessman and Jon Jones is the man to beat in the UFC right now. Why would he do _anything_ other than show support for him? Especially in relation to a drug related incident which Jones is already entering rehab for? This is just basic damage control on UFC's part.
> 
> What exactly do you expect him to do? Don't make me whip out a best for business speech right now. :cudi


It's common sense. It wouldn't hurt business to say what he did was wrong. It would actually make Dana and the UFC look good. Saying he is proud of the guy makes Dana look like a phony 2 faced bitch more than anything. It doesn't matter though because Jones is the best right now and that's how it is. Hopefully Gus gets the rematch and beats him for the 2nd time.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

this was tweeted earlier today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552534195856474112

:jordan4


----------



## A$AP

If this was a situation where he tested positive for something outlawed by the commission and they were still defending him then that would be a different story but it's not. 



> The test that Jones failed was administered Dec. 4 and the substance in question was benzoylecgonine, the main metabolite in cocaine. Since benzoylecgonine is not banned out-of-competition, the Nevada Athletic Commission was unable to prevent Jones from competing against Daniel Cormier this past Saturday.


Which is why he was allowed to fight in the first place.


----------



## Stax Classic

Is cocaine really a performance enhancer?


----------



## Walls

He must have done it recently because coke only stays in your system for 2-4 days unless you have long term usage and then it lasts a little longer. Interesting note, before 182 Jones did a interview with Ariel and said a few weeks out from camp he had to eat more because he was losing weight too quickly and he attributed that to hard work and dedication. And coke, possibly, from the sounds of things. I think it's hilarious Jones has a coke problem and he still owned Cormier. That just adds to his win to me, not detract from it.


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> He must have done it recently because coke only stays in your system for 2-4 days unless you have long term usage and then it lasts a little longer. Interesting note, before 182 Jones did a interview with Ariel and said a few weeks out from camp he had to eat more because he was losing weight too quickly and he attributed that to hard work and dedication. And coke, possibly, from the sounds of things. I think it's hilarious Jones has a coke problem and he still owned Cormier. That just adds to his win to me, not detract from it.


The test was on december 4th, so he may not have been on it close to fight time so it won't have played a part in his performances or of course he could have been on it all week leading to the fight and even the day of who knows.

Wonder who his coke buddies are and if they're someone new and recent to his entourage or he just loves the blow and has done it for years.


----------



## Stormbringer

Cocaine can keep you alive in fire fight. I saw it in Scarface!


----------



## Myers

So basically it doesn't mean anything, it didn't affect his fight and they can't discipline him for it.


----------



## Britani

ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552595040321933312
> STATEMENT FROM THE UFC:
> 
> “We support UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones’ decision to enter a drug treatment facility to address his recent issue. While we are disappointed in the failed test, we applaud him for making this decision to enter a drug treatment facility. Jon is a strong, courageous fighter inside the Octagon, and we expect him to fight this issue with the same poise and diligence. We commend him on his decision, and look forward to him emerging from this program a better man as a result.”
> 
> STATEMENT FROM DANA WHITE, UFC PRESIDENT
> 
> “I am proud of Jon Jones for making the decision to enter a drug treatment facility. I’m confident that he’ll emerge from this program like the champion he truly is.”


I guess we know what song he is coming out to next fight


----------



## Melrose92

Seemingly the fight drug test results arent out yet, what exactly happen if they come back positive for cocaine? 

Love the fact that hes wired on coke and still owned DC...


----------



## Liam Miller

Melrose92 said:


> Seemingly the fight drug test results arent out yet, what exactly happen if they come back positive for cocaine?
> 
> *Love the fact that hes wired on coke and still owned DC*...


I've seen people on it in fights and it's no surprise, it wasn't going to make him shutdown or even fight at a lesser level as a stimulant it probably helped if anything. Again though there is no proof he was on it the day of the fight or the previous night.


----------



## Joff

Jon Blow Jones 

or

Jon Nose Jones


----------



## Myers

He would have to do a bunch of coke 30 minutes before his fight for it to affect his performance. Coke stays in your system for a few days but the effects usually wear off within an hour. He's only going to rehab because he got caught.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Jon Jones is still the best light heavyweight in the world


----------



## B-Dawg

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Jon Jones is still the best light heavyweight in the world


Nah, this invalidates everything he's ever done.


----------



## Gandalf




----------



## DOPA

Anyone know a good streaming site for MMA PPV's/Fights, past and present?


----------



## Vic Capri

Bonehead Jones. :maury

- Vic


----------



## Rush

House Blackbeard said:


> Can't stand Cerrone, he's a Middleweight picking on Lightweights.


:kobe Unless you feel that pretty much everyone in MMA should move up in weight class and not cut before a fight then thats a ridiculous statement to make.



TakeMyGun said:


> I get Cerrone needs to make money, but this is stupid. Greg Jackson should have vetoed, he's so close to a title shot, and you put him up against arguably the #3 Lightweight in the world on two weeks notice? Not a fan.
> 
> They should have just took Henderson off the card, and schedule this fight for UFC 184 or 185.


Bendo is rubbish. Lucky to not have lost more fights. Pettis, RDA, Cerrone, Melendez, and Khabib are all over him atm. 



GitRekt said:


> lmao @ that coked up bitch
> 
> he should fight in his actual weight class too next time


He does fight in his actual weight class



GitRekt said:


> If that was any other fighter they coulda been cut from the UFC. Instead Dana says he is proud of the guy.
> 
> Idc too much as I've lost interest in the UFC over the last few years, but it's amazing the lengths Dana goes through for Jones.
> 
> Amazing fighter, but at the same time dirty as fuck, has a huge size/reach adv every fight.


Every other fighter gets chances from the UFC following drug busts, even the blokes who get done for PEDs. Why would the LHW champ get cut following a non-PED drug offence? :hayden3 Did Jones fuck your girlfriend or something?


----------



## RKing85

Cerrone owes so much money to the IRS, he needs all the fights he can get.

And Jon Jones being a partier was the worst kept secret in MMA. Only a matter of time before he got busted for something.


----------



## PuroresuPride18




----------



## Cashmere

:jonjones


----------



## Rush




----------



## Ray

So apparently, it is a well known fact around Ithaca and Buffalo NY that Jones does coke. People are saying that they know people who've been doing lines with him ever since 2011. Well known party animal. 

It's unfortunate, but when you're in your mid-20's, on top of the world, and making boatloads of money, it's almost to be expected. 

Also interesting that UFC pulled their out of competition drug policy a couple of days before this came out. Apparently, NSAC for sure knew that Jones popped for cocaine long before the fight occurred (which means surely UFC knew about it as well). I guess money does really effect everything.

A lot of humorous memes going around about Jones, but Ben Askren just killed me with his latest tweet:










:lmao


----------



## EyeZac

When I saw the news and read that it was about Jones, it didn't surprise me. He's still young, money pouring out of his ears and he's probably the biggest star in the UFC. It's no excuse and not what you want from your champion but I can understand the situation. The memes are hilarious though.


----------



## Gandalf

the ufc is a mess right now, hiring an amatuer unk for the biggest professional league in the world, and now letting this piece of shit get away with this. 

let's not forget his past behavior, like when he crashed his bently into a tree whilst intoxicated. And starting a fight at a press conference. 

this dude needs a suspension and maybe he'll pull his head out of his ass.


----------



## Chloe

a PIMP named STEINER said:


> the ufc is a mess right now, hiring an amatuer unk for the biggest professional league in the world, and now letting this piece of shit get away with this.
> 
> let's not forget his past behavior, like when he crashed his bently into a tree whilst intoxicated. And starting a fight at a press conference.
> 
> this dude needs a suspension and maybe he'll pull his head out of his ass.


Still tho, UFC >>> WWE.

UFC gives us humorous and interesting situations that we want to see unfold with their fighters, WWE kills their performers and drives them to such insanity that they kill their family.

I don't know about you but I sure as hell know which one looks better :draper2


----------



## TheJack

Jeez, Jones, using drugs to duck Gustafsson. smh
...
..
..
.
:troll


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush said:


> :kobe Unless you feel that pretty much everyone in MMA should move up in weight class and not cut before a fight then thats a ridiculous statement to make.


Everyone else isn't fighting two weight classes below where they should be. Just look at the size of his frame, I am amazed and disappointed that people seem to overlook this just because of Cowboy's attitude and personality.


----------



## Chloe

House Blackbeard said:


> Everyone else isn't fighting two weight classes below where they should be. Just look at the size of his frame, I am amazed and disappointed that people seem to overlook this just because of Cowboy's attitude and personality.


If you can get down to a weight class I don't know see how the hell people complain about it tbh.


----------



## Blackbeard

The Acquired Taste said:


> If you can get down to a weight class I don't know see how the hell people complain about it tbh.


Because it seems like an unfair size advantage to me. Can't compete against guys his own size, so he might as well move down and pick on smaller opponents. Just look at what happened when Donald fought Diaz, got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Chloe

House Blackbeard said:


> Because it seems like an unfair size advantage to me. Can't compete against guys his own size, so he might as well move down and pick on smaller opponents. Just look at what happened when Donald fought Diaz, got his ass handed to him.


It should up to the fighters to figure out ways to beat the bigger fighter. If the smaller fighters aren't able to handle Cerrone then they should train harder. I think fans should know this too. Should Jon Jones move up to Heavyweight because he's dominating the Light Heavyweight divsion? Jones has a bigger size and reach advantage than nearly everyone in the division.

Though I will say that bigger fighter like Cerrone, Jones and maybe even Anderson (skill wise I mean, not size) should try and challenge themselves if they want to be truly great.


----------



## Irish Jet

They're weight classes. Not size classes.

Anyone who can get down to that weight can fight. It's absurd to say otherwise.


----------



## Blackbeard

The Acquired Taste said:


> It should up to the fighters to figure out ways to beat the bigger fighter. If the smaller fighters aren't able to handle Cerrone then they should train harder.


So if a Lightweight is 5'6 the simple answer in beating Cerrone is to just train harder? Really? There comes a point where skill goes out the window due to sheer size difference.


----------



## Chloe

House Blackbeard said:


> So if a Lightweight is 5'6 the simple answer in beating Cerrone is to just train harder? Really? There comes a point where skill goes out the window due to sheer size difference.


That's the same difference between Jones and Cormier and I think Cormier can beat Jones. That's not to say that he will but Cormier won a round and if he can win a round, there's a potential for victory IN THE FUTURE, MAYBE.

If the 5'6" dude can't beat Cerrone then how good is he really? If he's a top Lightweight contender but he loses to Cerrone, does he get a pass because Cerrone is taller? Or let me ask you this question, do you think it should be height divisions rather than weight divisions?


----------



## Lethal Evans

So, should get rid of weight divisions for height divisions? LOL.

What am I even reading?


----------



## nazzac

If it was all about height,Struve would be Heavyweight champion lol


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Jon Jones tests positive for cocaine before his fight with DC. He's checking himself into rehab so far no news on any discipline from the UFC. AC stated that coke is not a banned substance so their is no penalty on their end of it.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/1/6...test-cocain-use-rehab-daniel-cormier-mma-news


----------



## StarJupes

i've had coke before as well. brb; rehab


----------



## corkymccorkell

If the UFC and Dana can suspend Nick Diaz and fire Matt Riddle for weed then they should definitely punish Jones for a Class A substance. Fair is fair no matter how much money your name draws.


----------



## Liam Miller

Ray said:


> So apparently, it is a well known fact around Ithaca and Buffalo NY that Jones does coke. People are saying that they know people who've been doing lines with him ever since 2011. Well known party animal.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but when you're in your mid-20's, on top of the world, and making boatloads of money, it's almost to be expected.
> 
> Also interesting that UFC pulled their out of competition drug policy a couple of days before this came out. Apparently, NSAC for sure knew that Jones popped for cocaine long before the fight occurred (which means surely UFC knew about it as well). I guess money does really effect everything.
> 
> A lot of humorous memes going around about Jones, but Ben Askren just killed me with his latest tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao



Dana has probably knew about it for years or however long he has been doing it, but if he never got popped then may aswell keep it quiet.

Rehab is just a good ol PR stunt, he'll be back on it not long after he's out. Askren tweet is brilliant.

Could you imagine if a low tier fighter got popped for this, they'd be out the door in no time.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

It's also just baffling that marijuana metabolites are a banned PED, While cocaine an amphetamine is not.

anyone think that they should strip Bones, have Gus vs Rumble for the title and if he comes back get an immediate shot if not have DC vs. the winner.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

After the cocaine debacle, I thought Jones should be suspended for 9 months and have Gus/Rumble for the interim belt. Now that Jones' testosterone ratio is out, I think he should be stripped and suspended for a year.










Basically his t/e is 0.19:1, unless he's been castrated, he's got to be using synthetic testosterone and epi-testosterone.


----------



## Mr. Socko

The cocaine use could explain the low T as well though.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

mr.socko2101 said:


> The cocaine use could explain the low T as well though.


Not to that extreme, masking agents would be the most plausible explanation. Also I believe his third December test didn't have cocaine metabolites yet had an abnormal t/e. Hopefully NSAC will do CIR testing on his urine samples... which they probably won't do...

In addition to this, his first test in December was "watery" which is also a sign that he's doping.


----------



## Ray

Very interesting that of the three tests administered to Jones in December, all of them came back with extremely low Testosterone to epitestosterone levels (0.19:1, 0.35:1, and 0.29:1).

Obviously, the range for a normal, athletic male is 1:1. Whether or not cocaine affects the levels, I have no idea. I don't think I have the right to be making assumptions with little to no expertise on this area. But I'm pretty sure that one of the ways your TE ratios come in low are through PED use, ala Chael. Or it may just be that Jones has some sort of condition that naturally lowers his TE ratio. Or maybe the test was just administered in a faulty manner. 

Whatever the case, I'll reserve judgement until the post fight drug tests come in, but things seem to be getting very very interesting. Maybe GSP wasn't so crazy when he said that the majority of athletes in the UFC are on PED's after he "retired". 

What a crazy start to 2015.


----------



## B-Dawg

Dana said that Anderson gets the next title shot if/WHEN he beats Nick. I love him, but come the fuck on. First WW, now MW? Jacare deserves his shot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Everyone's a doctor/PED expert LOL.


----------



## Trifektah




----------



## Rush

Pappa Bacon said:


> It's also just baffling that marijuana metabolites are a banned PED, While cocaine an amphetamine is not.
> 
> anyone think that they should strip Bones, have Gus vs Rumble for the title and if he comes back get an immediate shot if not have DC vs. the winner.


Cocaine's effects last for half an hour. Stays in the body for a couple of weeks at the most depending on the level of usage and the test was out of competition. 



House Blackbeard said:


> Because it seems like an unfair size advantage to me. Can't compete against guys his own size, so he might as well move down and pick on smaller opponents. Just look at what happened when Donald fought Diaz, got his ass handed to him.


All of those smaller guys you speak of cut weight to get down to Lightweight. Very few fighters do not cut any weight. 



chibinova said:


> If the UFC and Dana can suspend Nick Diaz and fire Matt Riddle for weed then they should definitely punish Jones for a Class A substance. Fair is fair no matter how much money your name draws.


Diaz and Riddle got done during post-fight tests. Jones' was out of competition. 



Nightmare_SE said:


> After the cocaine debacle, I thought Jones should be suspended for 9 months and have Gus/Rumble for the interim belt. Now that Jones' testosterone ratio is out, I think he should be stripped and suspended for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically his t/e is 0.19:1, unless he's been castrated, he's got to be using synthetic testosterone and epi-testosterone.


Which is within NSAC limits which is 6:1 (ie 0.16:1)


----------



## corkymccorkell

It's not so much the argument of how it could or could not enhance his performance that I'm annoyed at but it's the whole double standards of the UFC. They are quick to exile fighters that are bad for there image at the drop of a hat but when one of there main guys get caught out they give this spiel about how "we aren’t worried about the image of the sport or any of that right now. I applaud him and I support him.” 

Jon is a high profile employee of the UFC which is the main reason he isn't getting punished for it. But by doing nothing it just goes to show if your popular there are no consequences to your action.. Even though your action effect a lot of people worldwide who look up to you as an athlete and role model.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Does anyone think Jones will be out for a significant amount of time because of this? I really wanted to see the Jones/Guss rematch, sucks if he's out till the end of the year.


----------



## samizayn

Depends if he truly has a problem. I have no knowledge of cocaine and to what extent it might be possible to be a 'functioning user' - or if Jones is just an addict straight up. If he truly does have a problem and he isn't just going in for show I definitely see him being out the whole year easy


----------



## KO Lariat

Ever since the update I can't post videos on my phone so here is the link 

http://m.youtube.com/user/MMAVines watch this. Sums Dana's hypocrisy perfectly


----------



## Mr. Socko

Nightmare_SE said:


> Not to that extreme, masking agents would be the most plausible explanation. Also I believe his third December test didn't have cocaine metabolites yet had an abnormal t/e. Hopefully NSAC will do CIR testing on his urine samples... which they probably won't do...
> 
> In addition to this, his first test in December was "watery" which is also a sign that he's doping.


0.29:1 is still above the 0.25:1 ratio medical professionals have been trying to implement as the lower limit for further investigation though. They definitely should proceed with isotope testing to get rid of the speculation this is causing.

I'd be so fucking pissed off if it came out Jones wrecked the LHW division on PEDs.

EDIT: I'm tempted to think IF Jones was using, considering how cocky he was before the Gus fight he might've decided not to risk using them for a supposedly easy fight and got walloped as a result.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Rush said:


> Which is within NSAC limits which is 6:1 (ie 0.16:1)


That doesn't matter, the only way he could have that result is through doping. 



mr.socko2101 said:


> 0.29:1 is still above the 0.25:1 ratio medical professionals have been trying to implement as the lower limit for further investigation though. They definitely should proceed with isotope testing to get rid of the speculation this is causing.
> 
> I'd be so fucking pissed off if it came out Jones wrecked the LHW division on PEDs.
> 
> EDIT: I'm tempted to think IF Jones was using, considering how cocky he was before the Gus fight he might've decided not to risk using them for a supposedly easy fight and got walloped as a result.


He scored 0.29:1, 0.19:1 and 0.35:1 all in the same month, all with radically different t/e levels. He's 27 years old, what possible explanation could there be for this... I don't see how it can't be PEDs.


EDIT:



Ray said:


> Very interesting that of the three tests administered to Jones in December, all of them came back with extremely low Testosterone to epitestosterone levels (0.19:1, 0.35:1, and 0.29:1).
> 
> Obviously, the range for a normal, athletic male is 1:1. Whether or not cocaine affects the levels, I have no idea. I don't think I have the right to be making assumptions with little to no expertise on this area. But I'm pretty sure that one of the ways your TE ratios come in low are through PED use, ala Chael. Or it may just be that Jones has some sort of condition that naturally lowers his TE ratio. Or maybe the test was just administered in a faulty manner.
> 
> Whatever the case, *I'll reserve judgement until the post fight drug tests come in*, but things seem to be getting very very interesting. Maybe GSP wasn't so crazy when he said that the majority of athletes in the UFC are on PED's after he "retired".
> 
> What a crazy start to 2015.


Post fight doesn't really matter, guys who fail pre and post fight tests are either stupid or messed up their cycle, and if Jones passes which I'm sure he will it does nothing to resolve these 3 test results.


----------



## Rush

Nightmare_SE said:


> That doesn't matter, the only way he could have that result is through doping.


No it isn't, hence why they have that limit. Its a pretty common reason for someone's ratio being out of whack but its not the only cause. Not defending Jones fwiw, just pointing out he hasn't broken any rules.


----------



## Nocturnal

For the armchair endocrinologists

NSAC Director Bennett: CIR Testing Done on Jones Sample, Came Back Clean


> "CIT testing was done, and according to our doctor, none of the results were a concern," Bennett said when asked if carbon testing was done on the samples.
> 
> The CIR tests were conducted recently and results were returned to the commission on Thursday.
> 
> Bennett said that three tests were done during each of the random tests: urine, blood testing for human growth hormone and a blood passport test.
> 
> "The only negative was testing positive for cocaine metabolites," Bennett said. "We've gotten a litany of emails about the testosterone. We have a doctor we work with whose work has been impeccable for the last seven months. He does not have a concern on the last two tests."
> 
> Bleacher Report injury expert Will Carroll says that CIR testing would have revealed if Jones were taking exogenous (synthetic) testosterone.
> 
> "CIR (carbon isotope ratio) testiing is a very technical technique that is very sensitive. Given the proper isotopic signatures, the test can very accurately detect the presence of a certain substance. In this case, that substance would be exogenous (non-natural) testosterone," Carroll said. "Given proper testing protocols, the test itself is unassailable. It wouldn't tell us anything else, but would be definitive for whether Jones was given testosterone in the time immediately preceding his fight.


Another source - http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/1/8...on-head-jon-jones-testosterone-clean-prior-to

Also for the record


> By contrast, Daniel Cormier, Jones' opponent at UFC 182, had a T/E ratio of .4 on Dec. 2 and .48 on Dec. 17. Cormier passed both those tests.


----------



## RKing85

I have heard so many big words used in the last couple days in regards to this whole situation. My head hurts.

UFC main event and co-main eventers are dropping like flies. Heard that 5 main event or co-main fighters have already dropped out this year, and we are 8 days into the year.


----------



## Ray

Nightmare_SE said:


> He scored 0.29:1, 0.19:1 and 0.35:1 all in the same month, all with radically different t/e levels. He's 27 years old, what possible explanation could there be for this... I don't see how it can't be PEDs.


Cormier had abnormally low T:E ratios too, so I guess he must've been on PED's too according to your explanation 

They already did Carbon Isotope Ratio testing, which would've surely caught any synthetic testosterone that Jones had. It came back negative. Both guys are clean of PED's, so we can put the argument that Jones (or Cormier for that matter) was on any PED's to rest.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Ray said:


> They already did Carbon Isotope Ratio testing, which would've surely caught any synthetic testosterone that Jones had. It came back negative. Both guys are clean of PED's, so we can put the argument that Jones (or Cormier for that matter) was on any PED's to rest.


people hate Jones so much theyll never let this go, "Jon's on PEDs" will be the new "Gus beat Jon"


----------



## Blackbeard

> In a Wednesday tweet, Diaz, in a hashtag, implied the whole thing was a “publicity stunt” and said he “ain’t buyin’ it.” He also added hashtags of “ufcbullsh-t” and “bereal,” and cited a recent MMA Fighting story about UFC President Dana White suggesting Jones “should embrace being the bad guy.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2015/01/nate-diaz-offers-opinion-on-jon-jones-rehab-for-cocaine-you-wont-be-surprised

:lmao at this point Nate is pratically on his knees begging to be fired.


----------



## TCE

What to do this weekend.. No MMA .


----------



## Liam Miller

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> people hate Jones so much theyll never let this go, "Jon's on PEDs" will be the new "Gus beat Jon"


I can't stand him but i hope he is clean in terms of PED use, the last thing the sport and UFC need is their main man to be a PED user along with his coke habit.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Rush said:


> No it isn't, hence why they have that limit. Its a pretty common reason for someone's ratio being out of whack but its not the only cause. Not defending Jones fwiw, just pointing out he hasn't broken any rules.


The limits don't mean much when the average person is 1:1 and only less than 1% of the population is higher than 4:1. More importantly the purpose of the limit is for detecting a boost in testosterone and not some sort of complex form of doping where you're boosting you're epi to keep your ratio down. As far as I know there is no lower limit at all, although according to Dave Meltzer (and another poster in this thread IIRC) some doctors (?) have recommended that 0.25:1 should be the lower limit which means Jones would have failed.



Ray said:


> Cormier had abnormally low T:E ratios too, so I guess he must've been on PED's too according to your explanation
> 
> They already did Carbon Isotope Ratio testing, which would've surely caught any synthetic testosterone that Jones had. It came back negative. Both guys are clean of PED's, so we can put the argument that Jones (or Cormier for that matter) was on any PED's to rest.


To be fair his ratio is more than double, and he's 10 years older. I'm not sure what his results exact were.

We can only hope the "CIT" test results get released soon, even still it raises questions on past PED use, even as recently as a couple of weeks before the drug test. If you recall, Sonnen got busted for HGH, yet had Chael taken HGH a few hours earlier than he did, he wouldn't have gotten caught.


----------



## Ray

Nightmare_SE said:


> We can only hope the "CIT" test results get released soon, even still it raises questions on past PED use, even as recently as a couple of weeks before the drug test. If you recall, Sonnen got busted for HGH, yet had Chael taken HGH a few hours earlier than he did, he wouldn't have gotten caught.


Like I said, the CIR tests have already been released. They've come back negative, which means Jones is in the clear as far as PED usage. 

Are the low T:E ratio numbers strange? Sure. But unless it's 100% proven that Jones had PED's or some masking elements in his system, the extent that people can point fingers at him is merely nothing but speculation. It's silly to assume that he's doing PED's until it's been completely proven. 

On top of that, the low ratios could be attributed to something else entirely. Maybe there was an error in testing. Maybe Jones has a health condition. We don't know. Nor do we have any previous results that we can cross examine his current test results with. 

Also, add this to one of the best photoshops done on the whole Jones situation: 










Pocket coke gets me every time :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

Louis Taylor is now out of his fight with Uriah Hall next Sunday, and cut by the UFC. Seems doubtful we see Uriah fight next weekend.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

breaking news - Cowboy is stepping in and taking that fight too


----------



## BehindYou

Growing up a massive boxing fan in the time of Mike Tyson destroying Frank Bruno [I was 8], the heavyweights of combat sports have always had an appeal cause a heavyweight champ should always be "The Baddest Man on the Planet".

*With that said, UFC needs to work on the 265lb division hard*. A dominant but permanently injured champion, Werdum and than just a whole lot of distinctly average fighters who have some heavy striking.... Compare it to the talent at the weightclass below and its even sorrier than it sounds.


Adding 10lb to the cap to perhaps interest a few more young big guys and a season of TUF with some well scouted up and comers is a must or the division will continue to stagnate.

Fuck it, get scouts to heavyweight college wrestling and offer incentives to the stand outs to start training MMA.

Maybe this is just me.... but I think it's foolish to let it carry on as it is when this *should* be a big money division.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

House Blackbeard said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2015/01/nate-diaz-offers-opinion-on-jon-jones-rehab-for-cocaine-you-wont-be-surprised
> 
> :lmao at this point Nate is pratically on his knees begging to be fired.


Especially after missing weight and having his ass beat down by Rafael dos Anjos. Seriously surprised he still works for the ufc lol. It must all be a big work.


----------



## B-Dawg

Sergio Pettis is moving to Flyweight. I thought he was unable/unwilling to cut more, but this is the right move for him. Perhaps he won't be dwarfed in the cage now.


----------



## B-Dawg

UFC scheduled Matt Brown vs. Johny Hendricks for 185, making Thatch vs. Wonderboy the ME for that FN that Brown was supposed to fight on. 

No Lawler/Hendricks 3. :nice


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Wow, so Lawler/Hendricks III might be in July, so Rory would have to wait until around December, tough for Rory.


----------



## Rush

No one wants to see a third Lawler/Hendricks fight. Hopefully Brown just fucks him up.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

185 is shaping up nicely. Pettis/dos Anjos, Overeem/Nelson, Cejudo/Cariaso and now Hendricks/Brown. 

Not feeling Lawler/Hendricks III either, so hope Brown wins.


----------



## Blackbeard

This McGregor hype is getting out of control. Lorenzo just called him the "Irish Muhammad Ali" :deanfpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

Yeah, delighted Hendricks-Lawler III was scrapped, as it seems to have been. 

Rory should get his chance now. He shouldn't have to face Lombard, just make the fight.

The situation will get really messy if GSP comes back. As Rory stated he wont fight him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

House Blackbeard said:


> This McGregor hype is getting out of control. Lorenzo just called him the "Irish Muhammad Ali" :deanfpalm


Dana said McGregor has had a faster rise than Brock Lesnar in the UFC. Brock's 4th fight into the UFC was the highest grossing UFC of all time and did 1.6 Million buys, McGregors 4th fight did 180,000 buys.

unk2

I'm a huge McGregor fan, but the shit they say about his popularity is stupid, he's not even big outside of the MMA bubble, he can be, but to say he is now is just laughable.


----------



## Rush

Lesnar's 4th fight also happened to have a pretty big card. GSP/Alves co main, Hendo/Bisping etc etc. Jim Miller (13-2 at the time) could only make the prelims, Stun Gun/TJ Grant was also on the prelims, Bonnar/Coleman was a prelim fight. Jones who hadn't made a name for himself was on the prelims. Its not like Lesnar was the only one who helped get that PPV number. 

I like McGregor but i've been saying for ages that his hype is so over the top its ridiculous. Siver isn't that great either, dude is ranked about 10 in a weak division and he pissed hot 2 fights ago. Could not give the slightest fuck if McGregor wins. He should win.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Jon Jones mastering drug rehabilitation in just one day :jonjones

theres truly no end to this man's skillset :clap


----------



## corkymccorkell

The 1st of the UFC Embedded videos got uploaded today..






I love watching these during the build up to the fight. Really cool concept.


----------



## B-Dawg

Velasquez/Werdum is set for 188 in June.

I wonder who Werdum will defend the title against. :brodgers


----------



## Londrick

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Velasquez/Werdum is set for 188 in June.
> 
> I wonder who Werdum will defend the title against. :brodgers


CM Punk.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Bunch of new matches announced;


Carla Esparza will defend her Strawweight championship against Joanna Jedrzejczyk at UFC 185, while Paige VanZant will face Felice Herrig, and Jim Miller will face Paul Felder at UFC on FOX 15.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

185 is a pretty dope card. Time to see if Pettis can draw, if this does anything over 230,000 buys, I'd consider it a success.

Honestly, how many buys ya'll think Aldo/McGregor will do? Dana is now saying it'll be the biggest fight of the year. I think if it does anything more than 350,000 it'll be pretty surprising.


----------



## Mr. Socko

If Pettis can't draw MMA is screwed. He's marketable, has an insane highlight reel and a multi-ethnic hispanic background. I hope to christ he smashes Khabib when the day comes. 300K should be a reasonable expectation since 164 did 270K with a similar quality card and Pettis has just finished Bendo and Gil.

185 looks good already with the LW Title, Hendricks-Brown, Reem-Nelson, the WSW Title, Pearson-Stout, Cejudo-Cariaso and Lil Showtime at FLW.

Ya I doubt Aldo-Conor gets more than 350k without a very strong undercard. It will sell a bucketload of tickets if held in Ireland though. Conor seems to sell well in the Irish community but not so much outside.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The problem with 185 is it's only two weeks after the big Weidman/Belfort card, doubt a lot of people will turn around so quickly to buy another PPV from UFC.


----------



## Mr. Socko

True that. Could be a big factor but Chuck/Franklin did well only 2 weeks after Rampage/Rashad IIRC. Different era of PPV sales though.


----------



## Rush

Lots has been said about poor PPV sales but what do you expect when you utterly flood the market with so many events? Look at the previous 10 years or so;

2005 - 10
2006 - 18
2007 - 19
2008 - 20
2009 - 20
2010 - 24
2011 - 27
2012 - 31
2013 - 33
2014 - 46

Doubling the amount of events doesn't double the interest. It just makes people more selective about who they pay money to see on PPV.


----------



## RKing85

and I think the schedule they announced for this year had 45 events listed. Although one March event has already been cancelled/postponed.

If Anthony Pettis passed me on the street, I'd have no idea.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Jacare is out of UFC 184, fight with Romero will happen at a later date.

Not too big of a deal. Card lost two of it's big main card fights, and the main card still looks dope as hell.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bellator are about to announce the signing of *Kimbo Slice* :heston



> Heavyweight fighter Kevin Ferguson – better known as “Kimbo Slice” to many veteran fight fans – is slated for a return to the cage, this time with Bellator MMA.
> 
> MMAjunkie has confirmed with sources close to the promotion that the veteran slugger, previously known for a series of underground fights posted to YouTube, and later for a career with the now-defunct EliteXC promotion and eventually the UFC, has agreed to a deal with Bellator. An announcement is expected during tonight’s Bellator 132 broadcast on Spike TV.


http://mmajunkie.com/2015/01/kimbo-slice-slated-for-return-to-cage-with-bellator-mma


----------



## Mr. Socko

I'd watch Lashley/Kimbo, Kimbo-JT 2 or Kimbo/Lavar in a heart beat. Shit Volkov, Kongo or Minakov wrecking Kimbo would be worth watching too in my opinion. Tito/Kimbo at CW draws BIG viewership even today. 

Freakshow fights have their place in the sport in my opinion. Leave the integrity of the sport argument at the door, this is combat sports and people who don't like it will NEVER accept it. It's the ones that just aren't interested that you need to appeal to to grow the viewership and that what freakshow fights do.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dana announced bunch of matches for UFC 186 to be held in Montreal;

TJ Dillashaw vs Renan Barao
Rory MacDonald vs Hector Lombard
Quinton Jackson vs Fabio Maldonado
Michael Bisping vs CB Dollaway
Joe Riggs vs Patrick Cote

Not a big fan of the Dillashaw-Barao rematch. Would've rather given Assuncao the shot.


Dana also said that if Conor wins this weekend, the Aldo fight will be held in Vegas.


----------



## Myers

Either way I'll be satisfied with the outcome of tomorrow's main event. If Connor loses, we get to see all the dick riders go into hiding and another hype train gets derailed in 2015. If Connor wins, we get to see Aldo squash him later in the year and that will bring in big business. 

If Cerrone is 100 percent tomorrow I see this being an easy decision victory for him. Henderson to me looks to be in that post title slide we've come to see in the UFC.


----------



## Ray

Conor's pretty much fighting Siver for a chance to lose to Aldo down the line.


----------



## Chloe

I'll bet 1 million points that Siver knocks out McGregor in the 4th.

Who wants to bet their points with me?


----------



## Myers

What are points? I barely post anymore?


----------



## RKing85

something that's listed under your name. No idea how you get them.

IF Cerrone had had a full camp, I would have picked him to beat Henderson. But because he fought just 2 weeks ago, I am giving an ever so slight edge to Benson. Basically a pick'um fight.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Saw Jake Shields won another fight in WSOF which I'm super happy about. The guy has been finished twice in 38 fights and was on a 3 fight winning streak when he lost that awful fight to Lombard and just beat Demian fucking Maia.

But looking through his record, to see who else finished him other than Ellenberger, I found this guy. 

10 fight career. 2 stoppage wins over Dennis Kang and Jake Shields, retired on a win in 2002. Only guys to ever finish him were Sean Sherk and Tony Frykland.

http://http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Marty-Armendarez-500

Looks like he was still training or sparring/drilling with guys in 2011. 

http://https://twitter.com/hapakid1218/status/64795011652399106

I wonder why he doesn't still fight. 

His fight with Sean Sherk is the stuff of nightmares.






It's a shame this guy retired when he did, he must have been on the UFC's radar in 2000-2002 which was right when it started to get huge. Who knows what could have happened for this guy.


----------



## RKing85

Denis Kang was utter garbage back in 2001. He got better later in his career, but he was the drizzling shits early in his career. Although I always thought he was overrated.

I will be stunned if WSOF is still around by the end of 2015.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Nice to see Shields get another sub, looked like a neck crank rather than a RNC, but I was little drunk when I saw it last night.



I'm gonna go with Benson grapple fucking Cerrone to 30-27 decision. I'm kinda disappointed with this fight. I wanted to see it for awhile now, and anything other than a 5 rounder doesn't really do it justice (especially since its a rematch of 2 title fights they had in WEC), let alone short notice, even still props to Cowboy for stepping up.

I also feel like if Cerrone wins he's gonna leapfrog Khabib for a title shot, which is bullshit but whatever.

As for Siver/McGregor. I like McGregor, but his hardcore fans annoy me, and I love seeing an underdog score an upset so I'll be rooting for Siver.


----------



## Mr. Socko

What? Kang was an absolute beast before his fiance passed away during the second(?) PRIDE WW GP. Never the same again after. He would've been a top 10 MW in the UFC had that not happened.


----------



## TCE

Bellator was a pretty good show on Friday, managed to catch that one.

Missed WSOF last night but in to watch UFC tonight, let's get this on already!


----------



## Irish Jet

McGregor's weight cut looked brutal. He sounded so bad too when interviewed.

Pendred has some of the worst striking I've ever seen. Punk would probably beat him in a boxing match.


----------



## Saint Dick

wtf @ that decision


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Some geeks are going to call Cerrone winning a robbery, no it wasn't you nerds. It was a close fight, Cowboy is Ace for winning that fight.


----------



## KO Lariat

So let's see Conor vs a guy with actual wrestling experience


----------



## Parrulo

Mcgregor is impressive but Aldo just no sold the shit out of his antics


----------



## samizayn

McGregor just reminds me of that kid at school that tried too hard to be edgy. That and his kinda overhyped fighting mean I'm really not a fan.

I wonder if these committees ever consider using draws more because while Cerrone didn't particularly deserve to win that fight, Bendo didn't really either although it was funny how pissed he was at the decision.

Good to see Uriah Hall open up a new dimension in Brave Local Jobber's face. That's all I saw tonight.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Aldo/McGregor is ON.


----------



## KO Lariat

Conor vs SiVER looked fixed as shit. After the "knockdown" Conor hopped on siver like he was calling a spot.


----------



## Rush

Aldo is going to murk Conor and its going to be glorious.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, it'll be a rude awakening for him when he fights someone (Aldo) that can take more than a couple shots. Aldo and Mendes just spent 25 minutes murdering each other and Aldo ate it all up. He's not going to collapse like Siver/Poirier/Brandao/Brimage. Jose will win handily.


----------



## Irish Jet

:mcgregoat

Aldo is going to get fucked up.


----------



## TCE

I bet Dana's creaming his pants right now.

Also, WTF was up with a couple of the decisions tonight? Bendo and Spencer were blatantly robbed.


----------



## Saint Dick

THE NOTORIOUS


----------



## Ray

:mcgregoat

All this to be the sacrificial lamb to Aldo. 

Buildup should be fun. Going to estimate at least around 300,000-400,000 buys if they load that card up.


----------



## JDTheAlpha

I'm just glad :mcgregor won


----------



## Deezy

Bendo/Cerrone and that first fight were draws under any actual judging. Simple fact is that 10 point must system sucks in MMA and you would get more draws if judges were competent. 

Connor gets a title shot after beating the number 10 ranked guy. In any reality that seems like quite the stretch. Aldo gets his money fight anyways. 

I would like Connor McGOATer but UFC clear boner for him makes me root against him.


----------



## Saint Dick

So no one gives McGregor a chance against Aldo? Not saying I think he'll win but we really haven't seen him fight any top guys so I don't know how to judge his actual skill level.


----------



## Ray

McGregor really is an excellent fighter, and I give him all the credit in the world for handling guys the way he has. He's looked impressive, no doubt about it. His movement, striking, fight IQ and TDD (to the extent we've seen it tested), really is impressive. I think people underrate his performances against Holloway and Brimage. Both are really tough guys and he beat em' likes it's nothing.

Do I think him beating Aldo is unfathomable? Not completely. It's MMA. Anything can happen. But as much of a offensive powerhouse he is, his defense leaves a lot to be desired. He's gotten tagged cleanly multiple times. He's very prone to leg kicks (Aldo's speciality). It just comes down Aldo being a better fighter. Most of Conor's opponents crumbled under his pressure, but Aldo is a whole different ball game. After seeing Aldo/Mendes 2, I'm pretty confident that Jose beats him. 

All that to say, I am very much looking forward to the fight. I think it'll fun. Could see it on the 4th of July card in Vegas.


----------



## Londrick

How was Cerrone vs Henderson?

Was kinda hoping Siver would win just for the lulz.


----------



## Rush

Bendo/Cerrone was shite



Ray said:


> All that to say, I am very much looking forward to the fight. I think it'll fun. Could see it on the 4th of July card in Vegas.


Dana said they were aiming for a May card in Vegas. 



Saint Dick said:


> So no one gives McGregor a chance against Aldo? Not saying I think he'll win but we really haven't seen him fight any top guys so I don't know how to judge his actual skill level.


Nope, Aldo going to murk him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

McGregor is going to rape Aldo. :mcgregor


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

RKing85 said:


> Denis Kang was utter garbage back in 2001. He got better later in his career, but he was the drizzling shits early in his career. Although I always thought he was overrated.
> 
> I will be stunned if WSOF is still around by the end of 2015.


He won his next 2 fights after the Armendarez fight including a stoppage win over Pat Healy. Hardly 'dripping shits'


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Conor is gonna spank Aldo all the way back to the favellas and make it look easy, anyone who thinks otherwise is on some serious "Shogun will EXPOSE Jones" shit, pls wise up guys, Conor's striking is to FW what Rousey's armbar is to WBW



Rush said:


> Aldo is going to murk Conor and its going to be glorious.





Rush said:


> Nope, Aldo going to murk him.


"Silva is gonna murk Weidman" - Rush, july 2013

"Silva is gonna murk Weidman" - Rush, dec 2013


:brodgers


----------



## Rush

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> "Silva is gonna murk Weidman" - Rush, july 2013
> 
> "Silva is gonna murk Weidman" - Rush, dec 2013
> 
> 
> :brodgers


Even the GOATs get it wrong occasionally :brodgers


----------



## Myers

Aldo is all around a better fighter, the only question in his fights was his stamina but he showed in both the Edgar and Mendez fights that he's improved exponentially. McGregor isn't fighting a 36 year old, 10th ranked fighter, he's fighting the greatest FW fighter of all time.


----------



## Trifektah

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Conor is gonna spank Aldo all the way back to the favellas and make it look easy, anyone who thinks otherwise is on some serious "Shogun will EXPOSE Jones" shit, pls wise up guys, Conor's striking is to FW what Rousey's armbar is to WBW


If you think Aldo is going to go out like old man Shogun you are going to be seriously mistaken. Connor is a joke, he ran out of the cage and grabbed the biggest guy he could find near Aldo and was all like "hold me back, bro!". Aldo laughing in his face was fucking glorious, it was the ultimate shaming.

Aldo is a beast, he is 100x faster than anyone Connor has faced, he has weapons the likes of which Connor has never seen before. I haven't seen much impressive stuff out of Connor besides his straight left. He is a gifted athlete and it's quite possible he has more tools in the shed than what we have seen this far, but I think Aldo will pick him apart with ease especially if Connor tries to stalk him like he has done with everyone else. Leave that leg out there Connor and you won't be walking for two weeks afterwards.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Landing leg kicks is gonna be vastly more difficult against a southpaw, esp one who moves as well as Conor and has finished fights checking them (broke Holloways foot too), Jose overcommits and he’ll be eating those straight lefts all night.

The Mendes fight more than anything gives me utmost confidence Conor will not only beat Aldo but will dominate and finish him within 3 rounds, Jose has lost a step of speed and was getting boxed up and dropped by a vastly inferior striker with little t-rex arms, standing flat footed right in front of him, Conor’s power and use of range is light years beyond anyone Aldo has faced, he’s more unpredictable and worlds more creative, and one of the few boxers in mma who punches from his heels and gets his whole body behind his strikes (rather than most who just get upper body).

Dominant champions get built up to unbeatable superman in peoples minds and rightly so sometimes, but it blinds people to the chance that someone might just have the answer for them, wasn’t long ago that most people agreed no-one at BW could beat Barao, until someone actually figured out how to use angles against him, Silva too. This just feels as clear a changing of the guard moment as Ive ever witnessed in mma.

I know Im totally biased in all this btw but fuck it, don’t even care. I used to get legit nervous before Conor’s fights but doesn’t even happen anymore. Never been more sure of anything than I am he’s getting that belt and everything that comes with it.


----------



## Blackbeard

It was only Dennis Siver ffs.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

House Blackbeard said:


> It was only Dennis Siver ffs.


I thought all this before the Siver fight


----------



## nazzac

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Landing leg kicks is gonna be vastly more difficult against a southpaw, esp one who moves as well as Conor and has finished fights checking them (broke Holloways foot too), Jose overcommits and he’ll be eating those straight lefts all night.
> 
> The Mendes fight more than anything gives me utmost confidence Conor will not only beat Aldo but will dominate and finish him within 3 rounds, Jose has lost a step of speed and was getting boxed up and dropped by a vastly inferior striker with little t-rex arms, standing flat footed right in front of him, Conor’s power and use of range is light years beyond anyone Aldo has faced, he’s more unpredictable and worlds more creative, and one of the few boxers in mma who punches from his heels and gets his whole body behind his strikes (rather than most who just get upper body).
> 
> Dominant champions get built up to unbeatable superman in peoples minds and rightly so sometimes, but it blinds people to the chance that someone might just have the answer for them, wasn’t long ago that most people agreed no-one at BW could beat Barao, until someone actually figured out how to use angles against him, Silva too. This just feels as clear a changing of the guard moment as Ive ever witnessed in mma.
> 
> I know Im totally biased in all this btw but fuck it, don’t even care. I used to get legit nervous before Conor’s fights but doesn’t even happen anymore. Never been more sure of anything than I am he’s getting that belt and everything that comes with it.


Are you McGregor's PR manager or something?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

nazzac said:


> Are you McGregor's PR manager or something?


no, im conductor of the hypetrain, get it right :cool2


nah, Ive met him a few times in the Cage Warriors days, have loads of mates at SBG and did some MT and BJJ (with the true GOAT Paddy Holohan) there over the years. Hence the bias, doesnt mean I dont believe it. Plus Cathal Pendred and Aisling Daly train there too and Im not exactly hopeful for their title chances 8*D


----------



## nazzac

McGregor is a good fighter with some solid wins, but Aldo is a completely different animal to anyone he has faced. It's a big step up in competition for McGregor.


----------



## Chloe

I love Conor's fight style. Dude truly makes the octagon his yard and whoever's in it with him his bitch. Very rare to find fighters like that. Sure there are good fighters with great striking or a solid ground game but a guy who just treats fighting like a job he's excellent at...

To me Conor is the favorite going into this fight. Nothing against Aldo. Aldo can win if he pushes the pace and keeps in the inside, maybe if he goes to the ground but if he backs off for even a minute, Conor is going to have a field day with him.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why is no one talking about the Cowboy fight? That was messed up and I wanted Cowboy to win.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I see Conor tagging him up badly on the feet and Aldo being forced to take him down and submit him which he probably will do(hence me ready to betray my irish heritage and put a bet on Aldo to win :$). Odds on Aldo are looking very good. going to have to place the bet online to avoid the shame of betting on a Brazilian to beat an Irishman in a bookies.

Aldo's leg kicks are massively overrated because of the Faber fight in my opinion and as Hanoi mentioned, Conor's southpaw stance could be a big factor.


----------



## BornBad

Make no mistake, Aldo is tough but Conor is definitely no joke, he was like he was in slow motion last night

Total control.


----------



## Liam Miller

Conor is good and exciting not much else to say.

Also the boston judges absolutely suck.


----------



## Kun10

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Landing leg kicks is gonna be vastly more difficult against a southpaw, esp one who moves as well as Conor and has finished fights checking them (broke Holloways foot too), Jose overcommits and he’ll be eating those straight lefts all night.
> 
> The Mendes fight more than anything gives me utmost confidence Conor will not only beat Aldo but will dominate and finish him within 3 rounds, Jose has lost a step of speed and was getting boxed up and dropped by a vastly inferior striker with little t-rex arms, standing flat footed right in front of him, Conor’s power and use of range is light years beyond anyone Aldo has faced, he’s more unpredictable and worlds more creative, and one of the few boxers in mma who punches from his heels and gets his whole body behind his strikes (rather than most who just get upper body).
> 
> Dominant champions get built up to unbeatable superman in peoples minds and rightly so sometimes, but it blinds people to the chance that someone might just have the answer for them, wasn’t long ago that most people agreed no-one at BW could beat Barao, until someone actually figured out how to use angles against him, Silva too. This just feels as clear a changing of the guard moment as Ive ever witnessed in mma.


What is it with Conor McGregor that makes people like you just abandon reason? McGregor has a wide karate stance which is well known to be susceptible to leg kicks and has actually eaten a few in his already dominant UFC career. I've yet to watch the Siver fight but I know he tripped him a couple of times. Aldo is arguably the BEST LEG KICKER IN MMA. I know he has won a fight by leg check (and the Holloway injury) but that was against some bloke in a casino hall or something, not Jose fucking Aldo.

Having T-Rex arms does not mean you are not a good striker. Just like Conor being taller than everybody else doesn't automatically make him champion-in-waiting. Mendes' striking has been improving every fight and he has some very good hands. As far as resumes go having a close fight with Aldo on the feet >>> knocking out Dustin Poirer and Siver. You're also conveniently not mentioning the main reason for Mendes' success against Aldo in the threat of the takedown. Just because he defended nearly every takedown does not mean it wasn't a factor. Aldo will have 0 worries about Conor taking him down.

It's all this 'light years ahead' and 'worlds better' bullshit. Because he beat Dennis Siver? The only person I can think of who controls range better in MMA than Jose Aldo is Chris Weidman. 

I agree that anything can happen in MMA but Dillashaw stylistically had the tools to beat Barao, it's just nobody thought he was actually on that level he showed. Just like I still think Frankie Edgar is the worst style match up for Aldo bar him moving up. If I asked you a year ago what style of fighter do you think could beat Jose Aldo would you honestly describe McGregor?

Sorry for the mini-rant but I've doing a lot of reading recently and the whole McGregor schtick is starting to get very tiresome. I actually like what the guy is bringing to the division at the moment and look forward to his fights. There's just some creepy, obsessive dudes out there at the moment and they seem to be getting louder and louder.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Kun10 said:


> If I asked you a year ago what style of fighter do you think could beat Jose Aldo would you honestly describe McGregor?
> 
> Sorry for the mini-rant but I've doing a lot of reading recently and the whole McGregor schtick is starting to get very tiresome. I actually like what the guy is bringing to the division at the moment and look forward to his fights. There's just some creepy, obsessive dudes out there at the moment and they seem to be getting louder and louder.


I’ve been saying it for at least a year and a half :lol if not longer, its just people laughed along and thought I was joking before and now they get angry and call me delusional. That’s the thing though, if there’s been a sudden influx of creepy guys overhyping his chances then there’s an even bigger number of people way underrating his skillset cos they hate his personality or the hype behind him or because of Aldo’s magical leg kicks or whatever, fair enough, I can totally see why anyone would be sick of hearing about him by now.

Its all just speculation anyway til the fight happens, one side of the argument will be vindicated and one will look like shit, Im going all in with this one though, already got sig, avi and namechange bets on the line and I’m even gonna throw some money down on it, have never bet against Aldo before. Either way how can anyone not be hyped for it, the build, staredowns, embeddeds, weigh ins and fight itself is gonna be a goldmine of fireworks and fuckery.

Anyway enough of that, theres a shitload of good fights in the next few weeks and a load more just announced. I want Gus to win next week but I keep having a vision of Rumble landing an early bomb and Gus flopping to mat, also Bones interview is up, p much what I thought the story was tbh


----------



## Irish Jet

Haven't looked forward to a fight more than Gus-Rumble for a while. Would be devastated if Gus loses, as it will pretty much kill his chances of getting Jones and he's the only one I see giving him a run at LHW. Also, that rematch simply has to fucking happen.

Think Gus will win, even though I share the concerns of Hanoi. I think if he gets through the first round he'll take a decision. He does have a tendency to get tagged, which worries me.


----------



## Rush

Despite all the talk in the chatbox Hanoi, i like McGregor. However Aldo isn't just a step up from the likes of Siver and Poirer, he's on another universe. McGregor hasn't been tested at all in his UFC career but he also hasn't fought anyone like Aldo. Ever. Really hoping Conor gets under Aldo's skin enough that he comes out like he did in his WEC days and tears him a new one. If not then i see him comfortably leg kicking and jabbing his way to a decision win.


----------



## Stormbringer

I want Rumble to win this Saturday. I just think too many people are sleeping on him and the Jones/Gus fight is overrated in my eyes. Kinda boring.


----------



## Kun10

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> I’ve been saying it for at least a year and a half :lol if not longer, its just people laughed along and thought I was joking before and now they get angry and call me delusional. That’s the thing though, if there’s been a sudden influx of creepy guys overhyping his chances then there’s an even bigger number of people way underrating his skillset cos they hate his personality or the hype behind him or because of Aldo’s magical leg kicks or whatever, fair enough, I can totally see why anyone would be sick of hearing about him by now.
> 
> Anyway enough of that, theres a shitload of good fights in the next few weeks and a load more just announced. I want Gus to win next week but I keep having a vision of Rumble landing an early bomb and Gus flopping to mat, also Bones interview is up, p much what I thought the story was tbh
> ]


There's nothing wrong with thinking your favourite fighter will win a title in fairness. It's just some people are so extreme in their opinions. You seem more levelheaded than most. Although it's probably my fault for browsing Sherdog on my break. Place is a shitehole.

I think that whoever loses the Gus-Rumble match will still get a shot eventually tbh. I have Gus winning via movement and being a much more technical striker but like you I wouldn't be shocked if Rumble floors him. Gu is a fucking beast. Scary to think he fought at WW.

Don't forget Silva-Diaz either. Might be a complete WWE-style match up but I'm still hyped for it. Weidman-Belfort, Pettis-RDA and now Mendes-Llamas as well. If we can stay away from injuries this could be a very exciting year.


----------



## samizayn

I'm really excited for the Johnson/Gustafsson fight. I don't think anyone is sleeping on Rumble tbh especially not after he nearly mudered whichever Nogueira it was.


----------



## B-Dawg

So, _apparently_ the UFC is signing Cro Cop. Seems as if Bellator nearly had a deal done with him, and the UFC stepped in to cockblock them. Cro Cop is as done as any fighter could be, I don't see how this helps them in any way. I can see Rampage still being semi-competitive against lower ranked fighters and him being put in some entertaining fights, but I can't say the same about Mirko.


----------



## Blackbeard

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> So, _apparently_ the UFC is signing Cro Cop. Seems as if Bellator nearly had a deal done with him, and the UFC stepped in to cockblock them. Cro Cop is as done as any fighter could be, I don't see how this helps them in any way. I can see Rampage still being semi-competitive against lower ranked fighters and him being put in some entertaining fights, but I can't say the same about Mirko.


Cockblock sure but the UFC have been rebuilding their roster back up with big names. They must be worried about PPV sales declining because they've made some egregious signings lately.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Still a chance for CroCop/Arlovski?????
:mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DX-Superkick said:


> I want Rumble to win this Saturday. I just think too many people are sleeping on him and the Jones/Gus fight is overrated in my eyes. Kinda boring.


Rumble to win on Saturday, and go on to win the Rumble on Sunday.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I wonder to what extent FOX have an influence on signings of guys with TV ratings potential but no chance of being a top contender


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

Dave herman's wife is a fucking idiot. Did anyone else watch the video of her acting like a bad ass in front of the cops? 

Yeah, it's one thing to know your rights but it's completely different after you refuse to pull over for 3 miles, which she admits at the start of her rant. dumb bitch. i dont like cops anymore than the next person but come the fuck on.


----------



## Irish Jet

> "According to FOX, Sunday’s UFC Fight Night 59 card was FOX Sports 1’s most-watched MMA event yet and the most-watched on cable since the UFC’s TUF 10 Finale in December 2009.
> 
> UFC Fight Night 59 was headlined by McGregor (17-2 MMA, 5-0 UFC) and his second-round TKO of Dennis Siver (22-10 MMA, 11-7 UFC), which earned him a featherweight title shot against champion Jose Aldo. The brash Irishman promised many things, from first-round finishes to record-breaking gates and TV numbers.
> 
> The event took place at TD Garden in Boston, with a heavily Irish crowd in attendance to support Dublin native McGregor and two of his teammates, Cathal Pendred and Patrick Holohan, who picked up wins on the preliminary card.
> 
> The main card peaked in the final 15 minutes of the live broadcast, during the main event between midnight and 12:15 a.m. ET, with 3.162 million viewers. The average viewership was 2.751 million, according to the Nielsen ratings."


Told you motherfuckers. The GOAT draws.

:mcgregoat

His destruction of Aldo - BILLION BUYS.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

VERY good number for McGregor. Kind of surprised on why they didn't put his fight on a BIG FOX show.

Thinking the fight with Aldo does 500,000 buys right now. New York Ric and Ariel Helwani think it could beat Jones/Cormier, and I just don't think it's THAT big, but we shall see.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Purpleyellowgreen said:


> Dave herman's wife is a fucking idiot. Did anyone else watch the video of her acting like a bad ass in front of the cops?
> 
> Yeah, it's one thing to know your rights but it's completely different after you refuse to pull over for 3 miles, which she admits at the start of her rant. dumb bitch. i dont like cops anymore than the next person but come the fuck on.


I agree about them(the Hermans) being idiots but there was absolutely no need at all for the taser to be used from what I saw. A case of everyone being at fault in my opinion.


----------



## Blackbeard

*UFC finally in talks with Cyborg !!!*


> Cris "Cyborg" Justino is currently involved in contract negotiations with Zuffa, parent company of the UFC, members of both sides have confirmed to ESPN.com.
> 
> Justino (12-1) is the current featherweight champion of all-female promotion Invicta FC, which has strong business ties to Zuffa and airs on UFC's Fight Pass. Justino has one fight remaining on her Invicta FC contract.
> 
> UFC CEO Lorenzo Feritta told ESPN.com he has been in negotiations with Justino's representatives the past two weeks. The potential deal, which has not been signed, would keep Justino, 29, under the Invicta FC banner -- while also keeping alive a potential megafight against UFC bantamweight champion Ronda Rousey in the Octagon.
> 
> "We certainly have an interest in Cyborg fighting for us," Fertitta said. "We feel that down the road, there is a possibility of a big fight between her and Ronda, but there are still a lot of things that need to happen.
> 
> "She needs to prove she can get down to 135 pounds before we would take the risk of making that fight happen. Obviously, if she came over and didn't make the weight, it would be a disaster."
> 
> Fertitta said the UFC has not softened its stance on booking a Rousey-Justino fight at a catchweight. Justino would have to prove she could make 135 pounds before entering the Octagon. Currently, the UFC does not promote a female featherweight division.
> 
> "I feel fairly positive if Cyborg can get to 135 pounds, we will be able to make that fight," Fertitta said. "[The Rousey fight] has to happen at 135 pounds."


http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/21727/ufc-ceo-interested-in-signing-cyborg

It's about fucking time! The weight issue is bs but at this point I'll just settle for getting the fight made.


----------



## Ray

2.75 million average and 3.16 million peak are fucking fantastic numbers. 

They went all out on promotion for that card, and it paid off big. Props.


----------



## Irish Jet

TakeMyGun said:


> VERY good number for McGregor. Kind of surprised on why they didn't put his fight on a BIG FOX show.
> 
> Thinking the fight with Aldo does 500,000 buys right now. New York Ric and Ariel Helwani think it could beat Jones/Cormier, and I just don't think it's THAT big, but we shall see.


Not sure if it will beat it - Wasn't it around 800k? - But pretty sure it will be around it, as I was saying after the Siver fight.

McGregor is fucking huge right now and he's already had over 3 million people see the first bit of build up to a fight that will be hyped to the moon. He's a guy who's loved and hated and people will want to see him crowned or humbled, he's a pretty unique character in the UFC and that's why I was saying the traditional low buys for lower weight classes wont really apply to him. They're pretty much hoping he becomes the guy.

Obviously the NFL helped a little along with the advertisement, but had that have been advertising Cerrone/Henderson or even Gus/Rumble there's no way it does the same number. Conor is the selling point.


----------



## Rush

If they spent as much promoting other events they'd also get numbers in. They won't come close to sniffing 800k. They won't get more than 600k. The only people to headline cards over 600k since midway through 2010 are Lesnar, GSP, Anderson Silva, Jones and CAIN. Unless they stack the undercard they aren't getting past Jones/Cormier. 

Edit: add Penn and Evans in there and you get every card going back to Lesnar's debut in 08. Conor is not at that level. 7 years worth of events and only 7 consistent main event draws.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558209118000119809
Here's hoping that this will lead to MMA finally getting legalized in NY sometime soon'ish.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Rush said:


> *If they spent as much promoting other events they'd also get numbers in*. They won't come close to sniffing 800k. They won't get more than 600k. The only people to headline cards over 600k since midway through 2010 are Lesnar, GSP, Anderson Silva, Jones and CAIN. Unless they stack the undercard they aren't getting past Jones/Cormier.


Not as much as McGregor. If your saying that Machida/Dollaway or Bader/OSP could get a number like that, your insane. Maybe if Rockhold/Bisping was on FS1, and it got promotion like McGregor/Siver, it would do close to the same number as McGregor. But this fight was a 1 man show, the Mainevent selling point was JUST McGregor. It's a testament to how big of a draw he is on his own.


----------



## RKing85

Aldo's Brazilian Fans + McGregor's Irish Fans + Las Vegas = many fatalities.

That atmosphere is going to be INSANE come fight weekend.


----------



## Rush

TakeMyGun said:


> Not as much as McGregor. If your saying that Machida/Dollaway or Bader/OSP could get a number like that, your insane. Maybe if Rockhold/Bisping was on FS1, and it got promotion like McGregor/Siver, it would do close to the same number as McGregor. But this fight was a 1 man show, the Mainevent selling point was JUST McGregor. It's a testament to how big of a draw he is on his own.


No, but take any decent fighter so like Rockhold or Bisping in your example, give them as much exposure and press as they did to Conor and you'd get good numbers. 1 man show? when the 3rd ranked and 5th ranked lightweights are fighting? Give me a fucking break son. Don't get me wrong, Conor is a big draw, but lets not chuck all the credit just on him. UFC hyped him up more than anyone in recent memory, he had a very good co main + him being a draw adds up to those numbers. Conor alone doesn't draw in 3 million viewers.


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> No, but take any decent fighter so like Rockhold or Bisping in your example, give them as much exposure and press as they did to Conor and you'd get good numbers. 1 man show? when the 3rd ranked and 5th ranked lightweights are fighting? Give me a fucking break son. Don't get me wrong, Conor is a big draw, but lets not chuck all the credit just on him. UFC hyped him up more than anyone in recent memory, he had a very good co main + him being a draw adds up to those numbers. *Conor alone doesn't draw in 3 million viewers.*


He draws the most out of those 3 million viewers tho. It's not just about exposure, Conor gives people a reason to care about his fight. He promoted his fight and in extension, the event more than any other fighter on the card. Rockhold and Bisping had some trash talk before the fight as well but for any other average joe fighter it's not enough to say "I respect this guy but I'm going to beat him".


----------



## Rush

Yeah he does, however he still had a fuckload of UFC driven hype behind him. You give him the regular amount of advertising pre fight and without a good co-main and that number is not nearly as high.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Rush said:


> Yeah he does, however he still had a fuckload of UFC driven hype behind him. You give him the regular amount of advertising pre fight and without a good co-main and that number is not nearly as high.


Promotion only works when you have a figure like Conor as the central figure of the promotion. If they promoted the Jacare/Mousassi card hard, it wouldn't do nearly the number this show did because promoting uninteresting fighters like Jacare isn't going to draw eyeballs. Promoting McGregor does, you need a guy like McGregor in that position for the show to draw.

And while the CO-Main to the show was very good, it was hardly promoted, the Boston show was promoted as the Conor McGregor show, the number has to be mostly attributed to him. Hell, even the poster for the show didn't advertise the Cerrone/Henderson fight.


----------



## Myers

McGregor worked his ass of promoting himself and left a dozen sound bites for the UFC to use to promote his fights. The UFC cannot produce those numbers without the fighter hyping it. It's a team effort. He's still going to get wrecked against Aldo and it will be glorious, but give him credit for bringing the buys because Aldo won't do more then the minimum to put over the fight.


----------



## samizayn

House Blackbeard said:


> *UFC finally in talks with Cyborg !!!*
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/21727/ufc-ceo-interested-in-signing-cyborg
> 
> It's about fucking time! The weight issue is bs but at this point I'll just settle for getting the fight made.


Cyborg doesn't look like she'd survive cutting to 135lbs! That 'hard line' thing sounds like a lot of bullshit indeed.


----------



## RKing85

finally in talks?????

UFC and Cyborg have talked on many occasions.


----------



## I Have DA LOOK

''The Irish Muhammad Ali'' :cole

:Jordan


Can't wait to see dat Dana post-fight interview after Aldo smashes this chav :mcgregoat


----------



## TCE

Cro Cop\Gonzaga II and Manuwa\Blachowicz in Poland announced.


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> finally in talks?????
> 
> UFC and Cyborg have talked on many occasions.


These feel like the first serious talks to me. I've never believed for a minute that the UFC have been keen on making Ronda vs. Cyborg.

Besides with the direction the company has been going lately I reckon the deal will get done this time.


----------



## RKing85

I love CroCop, but I don't need to see him in the UFC in 2015.


----------



## B-Dawg

:cudi

Hope Rumble wins, but I doubt it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> :cudi
> 
> Hope Rumble wins, but I doubt it.


Amirkhani winning? No way is a guy with a nickname like _Mr. Finland_ winning anything. Ever. 


Anyway, here's my predictions;


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

idk man, looks like a winner to me


----------



## Blackbeard

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> idk man, looks like a winner to me


Now that's a fighter I can root for :yoshi


----------



## B-Dawg

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Amirkhani winning? No way is a guy with a nickname like _Mr. Finland_ winning anything. Ever.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my predictions;


You're Mr. Finland of GTA and you win a lot :shrug:

Hendo beating Mousasi? :done


----------



## RKing85

in the fights I care about, I got Gustafsson, Mousasi, Tumenev, Aliev, and Beal


----------



## Blackbeard

Aldo firing back

http://instagram.com/p/yNIrhcDTjk/

:lol


----------



## Pappa Bacon

These have been some pretty good prelim fights. That Roberts TKO was nice. Tuminov vs. Misoke is shopping up to be really good after round 1


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Amirkhani sure knows how to make an impression, this guy is the Finnish Ali :troll


----------



## Pappa Bacon

I will never understand guys like Misoke in the 3rd round and why they try and hug when they are down on the score cards and don't just go for broke and try to win like Boetch vs. Okami


----------



## Roxinius

Irish Jet said:


> Told you motherfuckers. The GOAT draws.
> 
> :mcgregoat
> 
> His destruction of Aldo - BILLION BUYS.


Aldo murders him Mendes beats him as does Frankie imo Conor never gets UFC gold even if he goes to LW Pettis schools him. Aldo is going to chew up his lead leg and break conor


----------



## Vic Capri

Ryan Bader beat Phil Davis just now in Sweden in the final seconds of the third round using practically a German Suplex, lol.










- Vic


----------



## Vic Capri

Wow, bullshit ending to Henderson's match. He slipped and fell down, got hit two times, then the ref calls the fight. WTF?

- Vic


----------



## Stormbringer

Johnson Mother Fuckers!


----------



## Redzero

wow!


----------



## Stormbringer

At least Johnson will be prepared for Jones' fingerpoke of doom.


----------



## EyeZac

Did not expect that at all. Big time win for Rumble, very impressed. Hendo stoppage was bullshit.


----------



## TexasTornado

Johnson looked awesome. Was that a title shot for HIM too? I guess if it wasn't, his performance will get him one.


----------



## Liam Miller

Expected, is normal.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Oh my fucking god.

Fell bad for Gus, but what a win.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TexasTornado said:


> Johnson looked awesome. Was that a title shot for HIM too? I guess if it wasn't, his performance will get him one.












From the boss himself. But we know he's made false promises before, regardless, there aren't any other challengers anyway.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Gus got fucked over after that bull-shit fraud ass eye halt. 

Regardless, congrats to Rumble. My really mini-meltdown aside, Gus will get his chance at Jones again when Rumble gets fucked up by Jones. 

That simple.


----------



## Liam Miller

JD said:


> Gus got fucked over after that bull-shit fraud ass eye halt.
> 
> Regardless, congrats to Rumble. My really mini-meltdown aside, Gus will get his chance at Jones again when Rumble gets fucked up by Jones.
> 
> That simple.


Lel, salty.


----------



## Stormbringer

I truly feel jubilation at the way that fight turned out. Rumble isn't trying to squeeze into a size 3 anymore and is murdering bitches!

So does Gus get dropped from the top five or does Bader take Rashad's spot?


----------



## Vic Capri

Gustafsson survives the first minute, but gets decimated in Round 1 in a heartbreaking loss in his home country. Anthony Johnson (a.k.a. Black Shane Carwin) is the next challenger for Jon Jones!

- Vic


----------



## Stormbringer

JD said:


> Gus got fucked over after that bull-shit fraud ass eye halt.
> 
> Regardless, congrats to Rumble. My really mini-meltdown aside, Gus will get his chance at Jones again when Rumble gets fucked up by Jones.
> 
> That simple.


Did you see the replay, fingers were knuckle deep!

Honestly I think Rumble has more a chance than you and most likely everyone is gonna give him. I said everyone was sleeping on Rumble and I think he'll be the underdog against Jones; but not as bad as everyone will think.


----------



## samizayn

Gus enaldo


DX-Superkick said:


> I truly feel jubilation at the way that fight turned out. Rumble isn't trying to squeeze into a size 3 anymore and is murdering bitches!
> 
> So does Gus get dropped from the top five or does Bader take Rashad's spot?


I don't think Bader is anywhere near the other four's league.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Liam Miller said:


> Lel, salty.


Nah, salt didn't hit his eye. Air did. 

Get that shit right. 



DX-Superkick said:


> Did you see the replay, fingers were knuckle deep!
> 
> Honestly I think Rumble has more a chance than you and most likely everyone is gonna give him. I said everyone was sleeping on Rumble and I think he'll be the underdog against Jones; but not as bad as everyone will think.


 The fuck they were. I must be as blind as the ref they made that shitty stoppage. 

Regardless, if I push aside all my bitterness and fanboyism for Gus? Yeah, Rumble has one hell of a chance. Like I said at the start of the fight, I respect them both in the end. Do I think the eye thing was some bull shit? Yeah, I do. But that's not my call, nor does it change the results. 

Either way, Jones and Rumble should be a good fight. Who fucking knows, maybe Rumble is going to waste Jones out of no where like he did Gus.


As for Gus leaving the top five? Fuck off, hell no. This little fucking loss doesn't touch Gus. He's still champion material at the end of the night. I still think, in the end if the fight wasn't stopped it would've at least went to Round 3. But I can't say that for sure.

Regardless, I look forward to Rumble going at Jones and hope someone takes down the king. Regardless if it's the guy I'm shooting for or not.


----------



## BehindYou

I live in a big MMA fans house and had a £10 bet with each of them that Rumble would win but it as just to make it interesting, really thought Gus would have his number.

Still this makes me even more hyped for the division, Rumble vs Jones is new even if he is just Glover turned up to 11.... but the longer it is before Guvs vs Jones II the bigger it will be.

As to Hendo's loss.... he was going to lose anyway. Hormone replacement therapy was keeping him in his prime and since it became illegal he is on a massive slide and he won't be coming back. So who cares?


----------



## B-Dawg

Holy fuck, Amirkhani is so GOAT. Killed it at the presser. :lmao

I'm a big fan of his now.


----------



## RKing85

oh, and you know he's scoring with 3 or 4 fine young ladies immediately after the press conference.


----------



## Nocturnal

I was so hype for that finishing sequence. Glad Rumble took Gus out. Let's see what he can do against jones.



DX-Superkick said:


> I truly feel jubilation at the way that fight turned out. Rumble isn't trying to squeeze into a size 3 anymore and is murdering bitches!
> 
> So does Gus get dropped from the top five or does Bader take Rashad's spot?


Phil Davis gets dropped. Rumble and Gus swap places. It's all just a media vote anyway though.



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Holy fuck, Amirkhani is so GOAT. Killed it at the presser. :lmao
> 
> I'm a big fan of his now.



I loved his responses tonight. Even with Rogan. "The referee made his choice, I'M THE WINNER NOW!"


----------



## Killmonger

Smart money was always on Gus but the possibility of Rumble landing a bomb was always there.

Low and behold.

I'm not hopping on that "This guy's gonna dethrone Bones!" bandwagon again, though.


----------



## Arcturus

Gus deserved to lose I feel, for weeks he has been talking Jon Jones and half thinking about Jon Jones like this fight was a foregone conclusion, a year or so ago and he'd have taken this fight far more seriously and decided not to try and throw haymakers with a beast striker like Johnson after one round.


----------



## Arcturus

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Holy fuck, Amirkhani is so GOAT. Killed it at the presser. :lmao
> 
> I'm a big fan of his now.


I think when he gets to the U.S and has to fight there he'll come crashing back to Earth, if you have seen his previous fights he doesn't show even 30% of the talent that Conor does and beating Andy Ogle who many would be hard pressed to say was even a top 20 featherweight fighter is just paper over cracks for me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Arcturus said:


> I think when he gets to the U.S and has to fight there he'll come crashing back to Earth, if you have seen his previous fights he doesn't show even 30% of the talent that Conor does and beating Andy Ogle who many would be hard pressed to say was even a top 20 featherweight fighter is just paper over cracks for me.


Yeah I'm not gonna get my hopes up just yet like I did with Kuivanen or Niinimaki. If Maku manages to win say three in a row, then yeah, I'll probably change my stance but for now I'm not too optimistic he'll go that far in the UFC. 

Been burned twice already, not gonna get burned thrice. :mj2


Anyway, the video he got asked about at the post fight presser:


----------



## nazzac

I kinda feel it's Sonnen 2.0 with Gus. Almost beats the seemingly unbeatable champ, but doesn't manage it


----------



## Chloe

Title fights I want to happen by the end of the year:

UFC Middleweight Championship - Chris Weidman (c) vs Anderson Silva III

UFC Welterweight Championship - Robbie Lawler (c) vs Nick Diaz II

UFC Lightweight Championship (Champion vs Champion) - Anthony Pettis (c) vs Conor McGregor

:banderas


----------



## Stormbringer

If I may ask, how do Silva and Diaz both get title shots? One has to lose.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, Nick shouldn't get a title shot even if he does beat Anderson, but he might. 0% chance they both get title shots.


----------



## Chloe

If it's a FOTY candidate, close and no one gets finished which there is a high chance it will be, I think both can get another title shot. If not, I'm sure either of them can pick off some top contenders in their respective divisions then get his shot if he decides to keep fighting.


----------



## Cashmere

Really disappointment at last nights result. I wanted to see Gus vs Bones again down the line. Hopefully Rumble pushes him like Gus had done. I'm stoked for both 183 & 184 coming up.

Silva vs Diaz 
Tate vs McMann

Weidman vs Belfort
Rousey vs Zingano

:wall


----------



## corkymccorkell

Awesome promo for UFC 183


----------



## SHIRLEY

Have zero interest in a Rumble-Jones PEDs vs. PEDs match. 

People online and in the media saying that Rumble is 'a big comeback story' are the biggest marks.


----------



## Irish Jet

Why would anyone want to see Silva vs Weidman again?

Jones will beat Rumble comfortably. He'll keep him at distance for the first few rounds or take him down if he's in trouble. He's far more complete than Gus. I don't see Rumble winning a round and can see him getting gassed and finished around the 4th round.

Wouldn't mind seeing a Condit/Diaz rematch, with less on the line I could see it being a more open fight. 

If GSP comes back I could see it being just to fight Silva. Which would make sense as he'll probably free up Rory to go for the WW title.


----------



## B-Dawg

THE FIRST KO WAS A FLUKE

SILVA'S LEG SNAPPED SO THE 2ND FIGHT WAS A FLUKE

TRILOGY PLS


----------



## Liam Miller

Rumble has me interested in 205, if he loses which i expect he will then meh back to not caring.

Only other divisions i couldn't care less about are the two ladies divisions, and that's nothing against the fighters.


Agree with Jet, have zero interest in Silva vs Chris, unless silva wrecks him, gives Rogan the finger post fight does a little dance walks out and retires like a boss.


----------



## samizayn

I'm actually interested in seeing Silva/Weidman III just to see Weidman humiliate him.


----------



## Blackbeard

The only Silva fight I am interested in is GSP.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Liam Miller said:


> Rumble has me interested in 205, if he loses which i expect he will then meh back to not caring.


I know. 

It's weird because not liking Jones, I'm clearly a racist. So why do I want Anthony Johnson as champ?


----------



## Chloe

People, this ain't WWE where having the same matches again and again are fucking stupid. The first 2 Weidman-Silva fights have controversy surrounding them (which they fucking shouldn't for anyone who knows anything about fighting) so naturally people are going to want to see one where it's just straight action. It's a good decision to have this fight all around.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The Acquired Taste said:


> People, this ain't WWE where having the same matches again and again are fucking stupid. The first 2 Weidman-Silva fights have controversy surrounding them (which they fucking shouldn't for anyone who knows anything about fighting) so naturally people are going to want to see one where it's just straight action. It's a good decision to have this fight all around.


Also considering that fight is going to do a giant number, you can't really fault them. The fight would probably billed as Silva's last chance match, and people are going to get so invested in that storyline.


----------



## nazzac

What's the point of a third Silva-Weidman encounter?

Weidman beat him twice, lucky finishes or not. Weidman won every minute of both fights, and i would much rather see Chris fight other contenders.

I am not interested in seeing Anderson fight for the title, i am more interested in seeing him maybe move up to 205 and taking some fights there


----------



## Chloe

nazzac said:


> What's the point of a third Silva-Weidman encounter?
> 
> Weidman beat him twice, lucky finishes or not. Weidman won every minute of both fights, and i would much rather see Chris fight other contenders.
> 
> I am not interested in seeing Anderson fight for the title, i am more interested in seeing him maybe move up to 205 and taking some fights there


I wouldn't say they were luck but the demand for the fight is there. 

205 is also a good option for him but it wouldn't hurt to see if he has anything left to give to the middleweight division.


----------



## nazzac

Weidman has other contenders to deal with though. Belfort, Souza, Rockhold are in line. They are more interesting than Silva-Weidman 3 for me


----------



## Mr. Socko

Depends on when silva wants to fight next if it's a while away and Jacare/Romero get their shot first I'm all for it to shut up the silva nuthuggers. Dudes a beast but any version of Silva loses to Weidman as he is now. He's just the perfect stylistic matchup for beating Anderson.(other than Jones)

Rumble as LHW overlord would be awesome. Guy is just other level beastly. What he did to Gus and Nog is insane considering the guys they've eaten shots from.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, if there were no other contenders and they made Weidman/Silva 3, then whatever.

But there is a line of contender at MW right now. After Belfort you got Jacare, and then after that you got the winner of Machida/Rockhold. 

Really hope they don't do Weidman/Silva 3 if Silva wins this weekend.


----------



## Cashmere

Liam Miller said:


> Only other divisions i couldn't care less about are the two ladies divisions, and that's nothing against the fighters.


As a casual, the women's division made me more interested in MMA. Not sure how the Strawweight division is going to work out, but the Bantamweight division is solid. It's only going to get stronger when Juliana Pena comes back from her leg injury and Holm's boxing skills is going to put everyone on notice.

The only part 3 I want right now is Rousey vs Tate :tucky


----------



## TCE

Former WEC BW Champ Brian Bowles Arrested On Meth, Weed, Dealing, Gun Charges.










http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Fo...ested-for-Possession-of-Methamphetamine-80913


----------



## Pappa Bacon

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> THE FIRST KO WAS A FLUKE
> 
> SILVA'S LEG SNAPPED SO THE 2ND FIGHT WAS A FLUKE
> 
> TRILOGY PLS


Throwing a punch in a fight and knocking out your opponent is not a fluke. Just cause it was Silva doesn't make it a fluke. A fluke is knocking yourself out with a take down. The second fight was the result of a high check that is used in Thai kickboxing but isn't used a lot due to how common it can break bones. 
Silva should be only used for super fights and be no where near the title. The MW division has some life and it's exciting for the first time in a while. Weidman should not have 2 of his first 3 title defenses be against a guy he is already 2-0 against when you have so many guys in waiting. After Vitor you have Jacare and Rockhold in waiting.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

for the free fights for 183 they put up my favourite 3 minutes of MMA ever :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

I loved the video of Forrest watching that fight and just laughing at his own efforts. 






Not the video but the audio. 

"I hope I'm not fighting Jon "Bones" Jones..." :lmao


----------



## TCE

Pappa Bacon said:


> Throwing a punch in a fight and knocking out your opponent is not a fluke. Just cause it was Silva doesn't make it a fluke. A fluke is knocking yourself out with a take down. The second fight was the result of a high check that is used in Thai kickboxing but isn't used a lot due to how common it can break bones.
> Silva should be only used for super fights and be no where near the title. The MW division has some life and it's exciting for the first time in a while. Weidman should not have 2 of his first 3 title defenses be against a guy he is already 2-0 against when you have so many guys in waiting. After Vitor you have Jacare and Rockhold in waiting.


The first fight wasn't a satisfy. Silva was clowning around and then got dropped when Weidman figured it out. Chris lost the first round, he was gassed in round two, watch the fight again.

Second fight, I admit Weidman dropped him in the clinch. Hardly a decidiing factor. Then came the freak accident.

I know Silva is going to wreck Diaz, then he'll be getting his title back. 40 or not, he's still the best in the world.


----------



## Killmonger

I don't ever want to see Anderson near Weidman again.

Fuck that.


----------



## nazzac

TCE said:


> The first fight wasn't a satisfy. Silva was clowning around and then got dropped when Weidman figured it out. Chris lost the first round, he was gassed in round two, watch the fight again.
> 
> Second fight, I admit Weidman dropped him in the clinch. Hardly a decidiing factor. Then came the freak accident.
> 
> I know Silva is going to wreck Diaz, then he'll be getting his title back. 40 or not, he's still the best in the world.


Lol at you thinking Weidman lost that first round. Maybe you should watch the fight again.

Silva got taken down, rocked by GnP, nearly subbed and landed nothing but leg kicks on the feet.

Weidman was the better fighter in both fights, i don't see why people can't accept it


----------



## Irish Jet

TCE said:


> Chris lost the first round, he was gassed in round two


Wait...what?

:lmao


----------



## Cashmere

The Vixen is back :dance2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560379470151176192
With all honesty, I thought she would didn't have a chance to come back this year. Not after damaging her ACL, MCL, LCL and meniscus. I can't wait to see her fight again.


----------



## RKing85

Pena always struck me as a bit of an oddball. Especially making up that story about getting attacked in the gym and that's why she got injured.


----------



## EyeZac

So who knows where Nick Diaz is?


----------



## Irish Jet

Joe Rogan Podcast by night. All day.


----------



## Blackbeard

Frieza said:


> So who knows where Nick Diaz is?


Did Nick do another no show? :lmao


----------



## Killmonger

We all know Nick really doesn't give a fuck about fight week media.


----------



## Myers

Nick has always hated doing interviews. He used to do his interviews high to counter his anxiety. I sometimes feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Stormbringer

Nick has a legit anxiety for public speaking as do a lot of people. It's just that his medication, while legal, conflicts with his profession. Not everyone is a Chael Sonnen or Connor McGregor.


----------



## KO Lariat

UFC raised it's ppv prices 

Sports Packages:
UFC PPVs + Fight Pass $899.75 
NFL Sunday Ticket $353.94
NHL Center Ice $159.96
NBA League Pass $200
MLB Extra Innings $200


----------



## RKing85

Tyron Woodley, Miesha Tate, and John Lineker are all underdogs on this card.

Wow.


----------



## Cashmere

Probably because of her poor showings against Carmouche and Nakai is why Tate is a 'underdog' coming in. Plus the consensus is that McMann will dominate Tate with her superior grappling.

Hopefully Miesha prepared herself right for this bout. Because coming from a Tate fan, she doesn't exactly have a high fight IQ. She doesn't have enough skill to compete with McMann's top control. It's pretty obvious she'll have to keep this standing in order for her to have a chance. I believe she'll piece it together in this one finally. She's going to turn the fight into a drag-it-out-brawl; which she would have the advantage. It's about time she calm down the naysayers and TKO the chick.


----------



## RKing85

Anderson should win, but it's impossible to say how he will come back from his injury. Also got Woodley, Iaquinta, Leites, Mein, McMann, Brunson, Lineker, and Natal


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Aldo v McGregor set for ufc 189 July 11 :mark:

man I cant wait for the tears, rage and excuses to flow when Irish Ali humiliates that little peasant :banderas


Dont see any surprises in the ME tomorrow, Anderson starts slow and methodical like usual, figures out his range, Diaz walks straight forward and Sliva picks him off. Diaz loses, announces retirement then shows up at the presser talking a bunch of shit about GSP, then fails his post fight drug test and we see him in another two years. Is normal.


----------



## B-Dawg

Rumor has it that Weidman and Vitor are both injured and out of 184. This is the guy who had reported the Punk/Rampage signings as well as previous injuries, apparently.

http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/f2/horrible-news-outside-hammer-2926277/

*Edit:* There ya go - http://mmajunkie.com/2015/01/chris-...sey-cat-zingano-takes-ufc-184-headlining-role


----------



## Blackbeard

Great. So Weidman is now another in a long line of injury prone champions :fuckthis


----------



## Irish Jet

Much as I like Cat, that PPV has just gone to shit. Fuck sake.

Apparently Kelvin was overweight by 9 fucking lbs and hospitalized himself trying to cut. Fight is still on though.

Edit: Missed by 10. Fucking shameful. Wouldn't blame Woodley for saying fuck off to this fight.


----------



## B-Dawg

http://breakingly.co/ray-rice-now-talks-join-ufc/

:wtf

*Edit:* http://instagram.com/p/ygWjFBvA8a/?modal=true

Ray Rice confirmed

but srs, it's gotta be something regarding MW, right?


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> Much as I like Cat, that PPV has just gone to shit. Fuck sake.
> 
> Apparently Kelvin was overweight by 9 fucking lbs and hospitalized himself trying to cut. Fight is still on though.
> 
> Edit: Missed by 10. Fucking shameful. Wouldn't blame Woodley for saying fuck off to this fight.


He would've been closer but he went to the hospital and got hooked up to an IV. Probably was about 5-6 pounds off (which is still fucked) before going to the hospital.


----------



## Chloe

Don't know if anyone has seen this but this is funny as fuck. I like both fighters but man :lol


----------



## Killmonger

I knew that was coming... :draper2

I don't even get excited for fights involving Weidman, Pettis, and Velasquez anymore.


----------



## Chloe

Nick Diaz on Deflategate :lol


----------



## Cashmere

The Acquired Taste said:


> Nick Diaz on Deflategate :lol


Lol this was absolutely perfect.


----------



## B-Dawg

I switched Santos to a 2nd round KO but for some reason it won't update. :shrug


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

my picks for the night. hope I'll do a bit better this time. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

Apparently Vitor turned down an interim title fight w/ Machida.

Mousasi tweeted this, so who knows what's really going on: https://twitter.com/mousasi_mma/status/561574446734274560


----------



## Chloe

First time trying this shit out. Hopefully I do well


----------



## BehindYou

I wonder if there will be an outlying factor here for Kelvin that made things go wrong or if he will just need to suck it up and try his luck at middleweight?


----------



## B-Dawg

Interesting to note that Uncle Creepy, who broke his right hand months ago and then got an infection, still can't make a closed fist. 

Brandao/Hettes is off.


----------



## Vic Capri

UFC 183 a.k.a. See Nick Diaz get DESTROYED tonight!

- Vic


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Nick to break Silva's other leg.


----------



## Liam Miller

Split decision for silva and diaz to throw a bitch fit as usual and "retire"


----------



## EyeZac

Hopefully McMann wins this fight because I'd rather not have to sit through Rousey vs. Tate 3. I'll take a Rousey rematch with McMann instead.


----------



## Stormbringer

Gonna sound messed up but does Meisha have implants?

Thunder in that right hand of McMann.


----------



## Cashmere

MIESHA DA GAWD :mark:

Tate vs Rousey 3 plz


----------



## TheJack

Big win and great fight for Miesha, coming back like that.


----------



## Cashmere

To be perfectly honest though, she'll need to have a revenge fight against Cat before touching Rousey again.


----------



## Stormbringer

Alves gonna get fined, Paul Harris style.


----------



## Stormbringer

Boestch vs Leites is TorN so far.


----------



## RKing85

this crowd HATES Gastelum.


----------



## Stormbringer

Boring fight...


----------



## "C-" Player

Can't believe a judge gave woodley round 3. MMA judging continues to be awful.


----------



## KO Lariat

This fight feels unnatural


----------



## WrestlingOracle

KO Lariat said:


> This fight feels unnatural


I agree. Something does feel off here.


----------



## Cashmere

Diaz gives no fucks :lol


----------



## Overcomer

Main event is kinda boring


----------



## KO Lariat

I kinda expected this. When you put two counter strikers against each other you get something like this.


----------



## Stormbringer

KO Lariat said:


> I kinda expected this. When you put two counter strikers against each other you get something like this.


Basically this. Anderson should have rolled with him for a bit.


----------



## Liam Miller

Turned up to get paid, no doubt he'll moan to dana and want another big fight.


----------



## Cashmere

You can tell throughout the fight Diaz didn't really give a shit. He got his money. All is good.


----------



## TheJack

"I think I won every round."

Diaz gonna Diaz.


----------



## Killmonger

What do you guys think of Anderson's performance?


----------



## McQueen

I'm guessing silva won?


----------



## KO Lariat

Suprised he didn't retire.


----------



## KO Lariat

McQueen said:


> I'm guessing silva won?


Uneventful. Only thing of worth was the first round mockery diaz put on silva


----------



## Cashmere

Jules Winnfield said:


> What do you guys think of Anderson's performance?


I think he was solid all-around. But it seems he was still getting back into groove. Diaz was the perfect opponent for this. His leg checks looked pretty good. Nice pops. That was the main thing I was checking from him.

He doesn't deserve to be no where near Weidman as of right now though.


----------



## McQueen

Ok that's all I wanted to know trapped at home so couldn't go out. Thanks.


----------



## RustyPro

Diaz goating it up at the beginning, best part of the fight by far.


----------



## StarJupes

felt like 50-45 was bullshit for sure though. Make arguments for both winning really. But everyone seems to think Silva won so idk. Went on MMAforum (because they're retarded on there and hate Silva for some reason) and they're all saying the same shit about this being a good time for Silva to retire, nowhere near champion performance etc. I just don't think they understand that just because he doesn't go Matrix in all his fights that he's therefore losing it. If you look at football (or soccer for you ****) you don't see fans saying 'oh Bayern Munich lost, they should retire, they've lost it'. They even said Silva was losing it when he beat Sonnen the first time because for once, he didn't completely dominate a fight even though he went on to beat Belfort (because that was a fluke as I was told).


----------



## Arcturus

Anderson needs to fight a couple more fighters at MW and then retire, the Anderson Silva of 2008-2009 was much faster, violent and powerful than he was last night, he looked remarkbly slower and trash talk getting inside his head aside he was fighting a beefed up welterweight who is probably ranked 7th in that division right now.


----------



## RKing85

no way you can make an argument for Diaz. 49-46 Silva is the closest you should be.

Anderson played it fairly safe. Just wanted to get through the fight without injury. Hoping they don't do Weidman/Silva 3. Really don't want to see that.


----------



## Irish Jet

Was a pretty poor fight. Silva used his size and speed to counter off Diaz but I don't think he looked great. Every round was pretty close but I think Silva shaded all of them.

Diaz obviously needs to move back down. You could see he doesn't match up in that division. A fight with Condit when he returns should be next IMO.

Not sure with Silva. Convinced Weidman destroys him pretty comfortably and I don't think there's a huge demand for that fight. GSP would probably be the biggest fight they could make and would make a lot of sense in all aspects.


----------



## Killmonger

I think Carlos is waiting on the UFC.

He said something about wanting to fight in May.


----------



## Cashmere

I didn't know Tate broke her Orbital Bone in the 1st round.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/2/1/7958879/miesha-tate-beat-sara-mcmann-after-breaking-orbital-bone-first-round-ufc-183

The girl is fucking amazing. Still can't believe she got the best of McMann on the ground. Unreal. The way she started off like she did against Carmouche and Nakai, I thought McMann was going to put her in the ground. I should've known better not to count her out. She didn't get the stoppage/TKO I was looking for :side:, but a solid decision over undoubtedly a superior athlete like McMann I'll take.

Her thoughts of fighting for the belt one more time.



> _"I suppose it depends who wins," Tate said. "If it's Ronda, obviously I think I have a little bit more work to do. If it's Cat, I think a better argument could be made. So we'll see who wins out of those two. But I've already told everyone that I'm willing to do what it takes to get back to that. I'm not asking for it right now. I'm not asking for any handouts. I'm willing to put my nose to the grindstone. I'm willing to beat all the other top contenders until I am the only option left if that's what I have to do."_


Makes sense. If Cat somehow pulls off the upset, I think Tate has a case. Either way, she knows she'll have to fight Cat again. Cat is her gatekeeper and Tate is the gatekeeper for the rest of the division. This is getting intriguing.


----------



## Chloe

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Apparently Vitor turned down an interim title fight w/ Machida.
> 
> Mousasi tweeted this, so who knows what's really going on: https://twitter.com/mousasi_mma/status/561574446734274560


My guess is Belfort turned it down because Machida is a very competitive fight and if Belfort were to lose, his shot at Weidman is gone.

Perhaps if Dana offered him Mousasi, Vitor would have taken the fight in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Liam Miller

Irish Jet said:


> .
> 
> Diaz obviously needs to move back down. You could see he doesn't match up in that division. A fight with Condit when he returns should be next IMO.


Nah Condit deserves better.


----------



## Myers

Why would Vitor turn down Machida for a title match? He would be fighting for a title either way on that day, and I think Machida is a better match up for him imo.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

GOAT DIAZ


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Vintage Diaz :cole

The fight was uninteresting. I wasn't really excited for it, I probably should have just skipped it.


----------



## Blackbeard

I really hope Silva hangs them up. His post fight interview made it seem like he was strongly considering the idea of retiring, hopefully his son keeps pestering him about it. A third Weidman fight would be a complete disaster, Zuffa would essentially be using Anderson as a sacrificial lamb for monetary gain.

As for Diaz, give him Bisping for the luls.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

You guys have to see this :lmao


----------



## Killmonger

:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

fpalm fpalm fpalm

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/02/ufc-confirms-anderson-silva-tests-positive-for-steroids-nick-diaz-reportedly-pops-for-marijuana-too

Silva popped for steroids
Diaz popped for marijuana


----------



## Liam Miller

House Blackbeard said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2015/02/ufc-confirms-anderson-silva-tests-positive-for-steroids-nick-diaz-reportedly-pops-for-marijuana-too



Nah not having it, honestly fuck the sport :lmao


----------



## Mr. Socko

House Blackbeard said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2015/02/ufc-confirms-anderson-silva-tests-positive-for-steroids-nick-diaz-reportedly-pops-for-marijuana-too
> 
> Silva popped for steroids
> Diaz popped for marijuana


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/10/ufcs-anderson-silva-positive-steroid-tests-should-mean-no-more-fights

:wade


----------



## Blackbeard

Surely Diaz's stock goes through the roof now, I mean he went the distance with a juiced up Silva :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

The sport is disgustingly crooked.


----------



## Blackbeard

It's pretty obvious that the vast majority of fighters do it. I just expected this sort of behavior to of been eradicted by now.


----------



## B-Dawg

This sport takes away just as much, if not more, than it gives. Fuck.


----------



## Myers

FFS


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Well..this fucking sucks. Mega props to Diaz tbh. Don't care that the dude got popped for Marijuana. Nowt compared to steroids imo so fighting a dude like Silva above your weight class, pulling the stunts you did and still going 5 rounds is impressive.


----------



## Cashmere

What a kick to the balls. And I was jumping up and down for Silva too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Legacy tainted... just like that. :mj2


----------



## Rush

:mj2 

Silva really taking an axe to his legacy these past few fights


----------



## Irish Jet

Never liked Silva. Cunt.

Chael's performance in the 1st fight redeemed.


----------



## Vic Capri

Back to the retirement home, Silva!

- Vic


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Fedor TRUE GOAT

Silva bitch ass pussy cheat


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## RKing85

my initial gut feeling is that this won't hurt Anderson in the eyes of a lot of people. It obviously sucks, but I think a lot of people are going to overlook it.

Kind of like Royce Gracie. Who even remembers that Royce pissed hot once.


----------



## EyeZac

Step aside Anderson because the champ is here. :jonjones


----------



## Rush

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Fedor TRUE GOAT
> 
> Silva bitch ass pussy cheat


:banderas

Silva still greater than Fedor.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Anderson Silva has always been about precise placement with striking as opposed to power punching and is a counter puncher not an offensive guy while on the ground Silva isn't much of a writst control guy and isn't exactly reigning hellbows down from open guard. Other than feeling a need to have a stronger clinch (albeit this is core to silva that plum) and getting idk maybe more of a punch from the muy thai strikes, why would anderson silva even use steroids? I could be very ignorant here since I dont know but I'm just wondering? Power wouldn't seem to be as essential to his game as say a user like Mark Coleman.


----------



## Ray

LOL


----------



## vanboxmeer

This is a post to celebrate the good juicers, who shouldn't have their drug test failures held against them because everybody takes drugs anyway, and to criticize the bad juicers, who should be condemned for being the dirty, filthy cheaters that they are.

Good juicer:










Bad juicer:










Good juicer:










Bad juicer:










Good juicer:










Bad juicer:










Good juicer:










Bad juicers:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

^LOL


----------



## Ray

It's actually quite sad. I felt so happy for Anderson when he won the fight and broke down crying just to symbolize the hardships this man had been through over the past 13 months. It was one of the more memorable and feel good moments in MMA history. 

Now after everything's come out, it leaves a sour taste in my mouth. Quite unfortunate.

I thought there was a good chance Diaz would fail his test for marijuana. I really don't care. This all depends on how long the metabolites were in his system. Marijuana can stay in your system for a while, so if he smoked weed 3-4 weeks before the fight, I could care less about his failed test. The fact that marijuana is considered a PED is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> :banderas
> 
> Silva still greater than Fedor.


----------



## Rush

^ lel, go back to fapping over Fedor pissing away his career in his prime by fighting nobodies in Japan :banderas



Ray said:


> It's actually quite sad. I felt so happy for Anderson when he won the fight and broke down crying just to symbolize the hardships this man had been through over the past 13 months. It was one of the more memorable and feel good moments in MMA history.
> 
> Now after everything's come out, it leaves a sour taste in my mouth. Quite unfortunate.
> 
> I thought there was a good chance Diaz would fail his test for marijuana. I really don't care. This all depends on how long the metabolites were in his system. Marijuana can stay in your system for a while, so if he smoked weed 3-4 weeks before the fight, *I could care less* about his failed test. The fact that marijuana is considered a PED is pretty ridiculous.


You mean you couldn't care less? 

If something dulls your sense of pain (like marijuana), then its going to be pretty handy in a fight. Its dulls anxiety and fear, also pretty handy in a fight. Apparently there have been studies done on mice that shows THC can increase your speed, again would be a handy thing in a fight. Now i'm not sure how they would distinguish between smoking up a week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks, day of fight etc other than maybe the amount of metabolites but if Diaz was high in a fight it would give him an advantage for sure.


----------



## Arcturus

Seems like Punk needs to open up his own straight edge clinic over there, seems like he will do good business.


----------



## Irish Jet

If what Diaz is smoking helped him in a fight then he's sure as shit smoking some better shit that I am. It shouldn't be a banned substance, alcohol might as well be on the list as well. 

Fedor was likely juicing too. As was pretty much everyone who fought in PRIDE, where everyone knew it was going on and it was basically encouraged. Wouldn't hold it against anyone's legacy there though. Wouldn't even shock me if more than half the UFC roster is on something. 



Arcturus said:


> Seems like Punk needs to open up his own straight edge clinic over there, seems like he will do good business.


Would be hilarious to see him piss hot.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> If what Diaz is smoking helped him in a fight then he's sure as shit smoking some better shit that I am. It shouldn't be a banned substance, alcohol might as well be on the list as well.


Alcohol is on the banned list for certain sports. From memory its all driving/shooting stuff though. 

As far as pot goes, if something allows you to relax, push through pain easier, and focus better then why would it not be a banned substance?


----------



## Irish Jet

Allow you to focus better? What?

Well from my own experiences your reactions, balance and reflexes would be shot to shit. Not sure where you'd get the will to train intensely while stoned.

May ease the anxiety but I'd hardly call that a huge competitive advantage.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Silva is such a joke.


----------



## Arcturus




----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> Allow you to focus better? What?
> 
> Well from my own experiences your reactions, balance and reflexes would be shot to shit. Not sure where you'd get the will to train intensely while stoned.
> 
> May ease the anxiety but I'd hardly call that a huge competitive advantage.


Probably b/c you mostly smoke indica as opposed to sativa. 










:draper2

PS - drugs are bad :evil


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Whether weed is performing enhancing or not is hardly the issue, its more that Nick is such an undisciplined dope that he can’t even put it down for a couple of months no matter how badly it affects whats essentially a massive business deal, probably thought to himself fuck it, getting paid half a mil so if he gets popped just subtract the fine from that, and probably wasn’t planning on fighting again anytime soon anyway so why care he gets banned for a while. He just loves his weed and gives no fuck for the consequences, needing it for social anxiety is a load of horseshit, he was only there for a big payday anyway and fought like it.

More worrying issue is the fact that the NSAC let him go in to get punched in the head by a man on steroids and are using the old “we didn’t have the results in time” excuse which is already looking like a bunch of bullshit, Silva’s test is from jan 9, commission proving again they’ll make the money first and deal with the headaches later. Interesting that this is Nick’s third offence and would likely be liable for a big fine but I wonder if a crafty lawyer could turn this back around on the NSAC


----------



## Mr. Socko

Claiming Fedor as GOAT because Silva failed a drug test? You know everyone in PRIDE was juiced to the gills right?










vs










Might be slightly prejudiced on my behalf but the chances of an athlete from the eastern bloc being clean in an athletic event that doesn't drug test is about zero.


----------



## Killmonger

Nick Diaz really doesn't give a fuck. :lmao

I don't know what to say about Anderson. Jon Jones testing positive for coke took all of the shock value out of MMA drug tests for me. :draper2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563082762513842176
:lmao


----------



## The Steven Seagal

mr.socko2101 said:


> Claiming Fedor as GOAT because Silva failed a drug test? You know everyone in PRIDE was juiced to the gills right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be slightly prejudiced on my behalf but the chances of an athlete from the eastern bloc being clean in an athletic event that doesn't drug test is about zero.


. Even if he was then hed be fighting nothing but other juiced up guys , And Silva could have also juiced in pride And still lost to cans. But still theres no valid proof that fedor roided, but i see this pathetic crap everywhere from Silva fans to try to damage controle what Silva did. Claim gsp And fedor also did roids when theres no evidence for it at all.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> ^ lel, go back to fapping over Fedor pissing away his career in his prime by fighting nobodies in Japan :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you couldn't care less?
> 
> If something dulls your sense of pain (like marijuana), then its going to be pretty handy in a fight. Its dulls anxiety and fear, also pretty handy in a fight. Apparently there have been studies done on mice that shows THC can increase your speed, again would be a handy thing in a fight. Now i'm not sure how they would distinguish between smoking up a week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks, day of fight etc other than maybe the amount of metabolites but if Diaz was high in a fight it would give him an advantage for sure.


 Yeah fedor fought few cans in Japan, guess what Silva did aswell And lost, but i guess you probably didnt even know that or have some excuse for that. Lost to two complete cans on The Same nights And events where fedor was braking top guys like nog, but this is always conveniently ignored. But hey fedor was on The juiced Cause he must have been Cause it was pride.. But then Anderson couldve been aswell And still lost to cans


----------



## Mr. Socko

The Steven Seagal said:


> . Even if he was then hed be fighting nothing but other juiced up guys , And Silva could have also juiced in pride And still lost to cans. But still theres no valid proof that fedor roided, but i see this pathetic crap everywhere from Silva fans to try to damage controle what Silva did. Claim gsp And fedor also did roids when theres no evidence for it at all.


I ain't even a Silva fan, doubt there were many happier to see him get KTFO by Weidman tbh, just playing devil's advocate here.

Personally I just feel there's too many questions marks over all the respective GOAT candidates right now in regards to PEDs to state one over the other.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

mr.socko2101 said:


> I ain't even a Silva fan, doubt there were many happier to see him get KTFO by Weidman tbh, just playing devil's advocate here.
> 
> Personally I just feel there's too many questions marks over all the respective GOAT candidates right now in regards to PEDs to state one over the other.


Well i wont, for years ive seen Silva fans bash fedor And discredit all his wins Cause it was pride, now They can Eat some crow.


----------



## McQueen

Arcturus said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> ^ lel, go back to fapping over Fedor pissing away his career in his prime by fighting nobodies in Japan :banderas


:what Fedor was fighting the best in Pride. The UFC's HW division only got better once Pride was bought by Zuffa.


----------



## BDFW

Big Anderson fan, heartbreaking news which tarnishes his legacy and makes you wonder if he was always on them or just used them after the broken leg. Was thinking about it and GOAT should probably be Jones (even though he is only 27) based on level of competition, performances and undeafeted record.


----------



## Rush

House Blackbeard said:


> :what Fedor was fighting the best in Pride. The UFC's HW division only got better once Pride was bought by Zuffa.


After the Cro Cop fight what was the best he was fighting? An over the hill Coleman? Zuluzinho? Mark Hunt? Hong man Choi? A middleweight in Lindland? He fought so many average fighters in Japan before that as well. Then he went to Affliction to fight an over the Hill Sylvia and a glass jawed Arlovski to get a pay day instead of heading to the UFC where Werdum, JDS, Carwin, and Cain all were. Now obviously it was a bit earlier in their careers but they all had good records at that point. Then he went to Strikeforce after that, faced Werdum and lost, faced Big Foot and lost, and faced Henderson and lost :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> After the Cro Cop fight what was the best he was fighting? An over the hill Coleman? Zuluzinho? Mark Hunt? Hong man Choi? A middleweight in Lindland? He fought so many average fighters in Japan before that as well. Then he went to Affliction to fight an over the Hill Sylvia and a glass jawed Arlovski to get a pay day instead of heading to the UFC where Werdum, JDS, Carwin, and Cain all were. Now obviously it was a bit earlier in their careers but they all had good records at that point. Then he went to Strikeforce after that, faced Werdum and lost, faced Big Foot and lost, and faced Henderson and lost :banderas


You just made it sound like he fought nothing but cans in Japan which wasn't the case. I agree that Fedor should joined the UFC later but it's not like he had it easy during the peak of Pride.


----------



## Blackbeard

Silva's punishement for testing positive, he still gets to coach TUF.

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/02/dana-white-despite-failed-test-anderson-silva-will-still-coach-tuf-brazil-4


----------



## Srdjan99

He's a big box office draw, of course Dana wouldn't pull him out


----------



## The Steven Seagal

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> After the Cro Cop fight what was the best he was fighting? An over the hill Coleman? Zuluzinho? Mark Hunt? Hong man Choi? A middleweight in Lindland? He fought so many average fighters in Japan before that as well. Then he went to Affliction to fight an over the Hill Sylvia and a glass jawed Arlovski to get a pay day instead of heading to the UFC where Werdum, JDS, Carwin, and Cain all were. Now obviously it was a bit earlier in their careers but they all had good records at that point. Then he went to Strikeforce after that, faced Werdum and lost, faced Big Foot and lost, and faced Henderson and lost :banderas


Lol Mark hunt was top 10 And still is in todays ufc And just fought for interim title, arlovski wAs on winstreak knocking out rothwell And Nelson two iron Chinned fighters And decision over werdum, And was ranked number 2. Sylvia was top 5. But yeah keep playing revisionist history or just looking at records instead of looking at when And how The fights got made. You can do try to discredit Any of andersons wins this way aswell. Meanwhile while fedor was beating The number 2 nog, Anderson was tapping to a can earlier on, but youll ignore that obviously. Also coleman went on to beat bonnar in The ufc you know andersons last win( not counting diaz due to steroids). Also fedor is 2-2 against current top 10 ufc hws, Anderson 2-2 against top 10 mw, so equal, difference being? Fedors been retired for 3 yeArs yet has still besten as Many of The top 10 as Silva . Keep ignoring andersons losses to cans though while pretendent fedor only fought cans. And keep pretending fedor losing to 3 top 10 guys at The end of his Career ( two who are known trt users ) is worse than Anderson losing to two cans at Same Age fedor lost, And then getting kmocked out by wrestler later in Career , or Maybe Stick to football.


----------



## Rush

Can i get that post in English please? Some grammar to go with it as well thanks. 

Arlovski and Sylvia weren't impressive wins when they happened, and they sure as fuck aren't impressive now. I'm not taking credit away from beating Big Nog and Crop cop. Those fights were legit. However Lindland, Kosaka, Ogawa, Nagata, Goodridge, Fujita, Zuluzinho, Hong man choi etc etc were all garbage fighters.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> Can i get that post in English please? Some grammar to go with it as well thanks.
> 
> Arlovski and Sylvia weren't impressive wins when they happened, and they sure as fuck aren't impressive now. I'm not taking credit away from beating Big Nog and Crop cop. Those fights were legit. However Lindland, Kosaka, Ogawa, Nagata, Goodridge, Fujita, Zuluzinho, Hong man choi etc etc were all garbage fighters.


Great rebutal, knew you'd have nothing to Say. Knew you'd ignore nearly everything i said. Very very Weak. Beating fujita is still more impressive than losing to a can like takase which Anderson did that Same event. But i am sure you'll keep ignoring that like you ignored everything else i said only to repeat your : ' hur dur nothing but cans derppp' arguement that is clearly false. Good job listing all The cans fedor beat And ignoring all The top fighters he beat inbetween. While ignoring that Anderson also crushed cans inbetween top wins And even lost to them. :crying: Sometimes its so painfully clear to see when somebody only known things by checking Wikipedia.


----------



## Rush

I didn't ignore the top fighters he beat inbetween seeing as i clearly mentioned Cro Cop and Big Nog. Randleman and Coleman were okay but neither were world class or anything. Herring is average and Schilt, while a great kickboxer, is incredibly one dimensional in MMA. 

Not denying that Fedor was a good fighter, he just had his record padded with wins over blokes that shouldn't have been in the ring.


----------



## Cashmere

Silva finally spoke up and he's trying to clear his name.



> _"I’ve been competing in this sport for a very long time. This is my nineteenth fight in the UFC. I have been thoroughly tested many times and have never had a positive drug test.
> 
> "I have not taken any performance-enhancing drugs. My stance on drugs is, and will always be, the same. I’m an advocate for a clean sport.
> 
> "I’m consulting with my advisors right now to explore all of my options and intend to fight this allegation and clear my name. I will not make any further comments until my team advises me to do so."_


http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/2/4/7981417/anderson-silva-i-have-not-take-any-performance-enhancing-drugs

EDIT: And Dana's statement -



> _“Anderson Silva has been one of the greatest athletes this sport has ever seen. He has had a long and distinguished career in mixed martial arts. In his nine years with the UFC, Anderson has never tested positive for a banned substance. In light of this, we want to ensure that Anderson gets his due process and we will support him during this time. While this process plays out, Anderson will continue in his role as coach of The Ultimate Fighter Brazil. Of course we will continue to monitor the actions of the Nevada State Athletic Commission.
> 
> “We fully support the Commission’s out-of-competition drug testing program, which we have financed when requested over the past two years. Testing of this nature is important to help keep the sport clean. The director at the laboratory in Salt Lake City has now explained the timing of Anderson’s test results and why the Commission and the UFC did not receive the results until February 3, after the fight.
> 
> “Once all the results have been made public and the Nevada State Athletic Commission has rendered its decision, we will respect the process and move forward accordingly.”_


http://www.ufc.com/news/Dana-White-Statement-on-Anderson-Silva


----------



## JerichoH20




----------



## samizayn

House Blackbeard said:


> Silva's punishement for testing positive, *he still gets to coach TUF.
> *
> http://mmajunkie.com/2015/02/dana-white-despite-failed-test-anderson-silva-will-still-coach-tuf-brazil-4


Oh, thank god. I've really been looking forward to that - still am tbh


----------



## corkymccorkell




----------



## Saint Dick

I heard Michael Bisping say this was the first time Anderson has ever had to do an out of comp drug test so he's not sure if he's been doing it his whole career. Someone explain this steroids shit to me. Don't roids stay in your system long enough that if you were going to fail the out of comp test you would fail the post fight test too or nah?


----------



## B-Dawg

Silva/Diaz now ruled a No Contest: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/2/6...no-contest-steroid-drug-test-failure-mma-news


----------



## Blackbeard

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Silva/Diaz now ruled a No Contest: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/2/6...no-contest-steroid-drug-test-failure-mma-news


:maury


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

> Fedor Fought:
> 
> Semmy Schilt: 4 time K-1 World GP Champion. Most Decorated heavyweight kickboxer in history
> Ricardo Arona: Arona has beaten Hendo, Sakuraba, He beat Wanderlei once and has beaten Overeem.
> Renato Sobral: Former Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Champion
> Heath Hearring: Was top 5 when he fought Fedor
> Ant?nio Rodrigo Nogueira: Fought 3 times. 1 no contest the other 2 Fedor beat Big Nog convincingly. Former UFC Interim Champion, First Pride Heavyweight Champion, 2004 PRIDE FC Heavyweight Grand Prix Finalist. Was ranked #1 when he got beat by Fedor. Has beaten Hendo, Cro Cop Kharitonov, Werdum, Barnett, Sylvia, Couture. Fedor beat him while Big Nog was in his Prime.
> Mark Coleman: First UFC champion, 200 Pride Open Weight Grand Prix Champion.
> Kevin Randleman: Former UFC champion
> Naoya Ogawa: Former Japanese wold Judo Champion, Olympic Silver medalist. Has won 7 medals at the World Judo Championships
> Mirko Cro Cop: 2006 Pride World Grand Prix Open Weight Champion. Was the most feared striker in the world at the time Fedor fought him. Fedor was more than happy to stand and bang with him.
> Zuluzinho: Weighs 400 pounds. Was 5-0 when he fought Fedor.
> Mark Hunt: 2001 k-1 World Grand Prix Champion. First person to beat Wanderlei Silva during his 4 year undefeated streak in Pride. Is fighting the top guys in the UFC currently.
> Matt Lindland: #2 middlewe
> ight in the world when he fought Fedor. Came into the fight only 7 pounds lighter then Fedor.
> Tim Sylvia: 2 Time UFC heavyweight Champion
> Andrei Arlovski: Former UFC champion. Only man to ever knockout Roy Nelson.
> 
> I think Fedor has faced more stiff and decorated competitors than Silva. Silva has the luxury of an athletic commission. and drug testing for the people he fights. Many of these guys Fedor fought were roided up and they still got destroyed.
> 
> Fedor lost to Werdum who is a top heavyweight, Bigfoot who just fought for the title, and Hendo who are all TOP fighters in the UFC. Nothing to be ashamed of. When Fedor was in his prime no one could touch him, and even in his losses, he never lost a fight on the feet.


Fedor TRUE GOAT 

Silva TRUE CHEATER  (GREASER AND ROIDER)


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> ^ lel, go back to fapping over Fedor pissing away his career in his prime by fighting nobodies in Japan :banderas


Ohhhhh it looks like I hit a nerve haha

It was posted for lulz, and not to offend you... but it actually offended you LOL

It must really suck to see your hero's legacy get tarnished because of cheating... Sorry...


----------



## Rush

:banderas Anderson isn't a hero of mine, nor was i particularly offended. I just find the Fedor fans to be utterly ridiculous with how much they fap about his career.


----------



## KO Lariat

Rogan "Silva's performance against Diaz>Prime GSP fight agains Diaz


What the hell fight was joe watching? Another of the many reasons why I can't stand rogan.


----------



## Blackbeard

KO Lariat said:


> Rogan "Silva's performance against Diaz>Prime GSP fight agains Diaz
> 
> 
> What the hell fight was joe watching? Another of the many reasons why I can't stand rogan.


To be fair GSP looked like shit in that fight. He was never the same after that ACL injury.


----------



## KO Lariat

House Blackbeard said:


> To be fair GSP looked like shit in that fight. He was never the same after that ACL injury.


Still dominated Diaz for 22 minutes. 

With silva-Diaz there could be argument made that Diaz won. With gsp-Diaz no arguments. 

That proves my point gsp still dominated for 22 minutes even with his bum leg. I felt gsp wasn't in his prime in that fight either. 

So GSP is the true GOAT


----------



## Blackbeard

KO Lariat said:


> Still dominated Diaz for 22 minutes.
> 
> With silva-Diaz there could be argument made that Diaz won. With gsp-Diaz no arguments.
> 
> That proves my point gsp still dominated for 22 minutes even with his bum leg. I felt gsp wasn't in his prime in that fight either.
> 
> So GSP is the true GOAT


George might of outpointed Nick but I recall him being pretty busted up when the fight was finished. Hell didn't Diaz even knock him down at one point?

GSP probably is the defacto GOAT down to Silva's hot test. He won't be for long though, especially if Bones is able to have success at HW.


----------



## Irish Jet

These GOAT discussions are seriously still happening? 

:mcgregoat

Pay attentions lads.


----------



## Blackbeard

Irish Jet said:


> These GOAT discussions are seriously still happening?
> 
> :mcgregoat
> 
> Pay attentions lads.


You're right, Aldo should be included in the GOAT discussion 8*D


----------



## Chloe

If we're deciding who the GOAT is on the usual conversations, fights and fight records alone then this is the order:

1. Jon Jones

Never truly lost. That Matt Hamill decision was bullshit. Jones fucking dismantled him and Mazzagati is know for being THE shittiest ref in all of MMA. Otherwise Jones has beaten comers, the best of the best and in convincing fashion.

2. GSP

Kinda the same with Jones except he has losses to Hughes and Serra...which he in turn beat and proved that the weaknesses that were taken advantage of in that fight he patched up. Meaning an argument can be made that he has no weaknesses...not where it matters anyway

The GOAT should have that undeniable pedigree about them. No weaknesses in their game. Jones and GSP are the only ones that have that. Silva has had no wins in 3 fights and Fedor lost to fuckin' Bigfoot. Guys like Aldo, Barao and Cruz should be considered over those two IMO.


----------



## Blackbeard

If you're going to consider performances when a fighter is past his prime you'll end up never having a GOAT. GSP is the exception retiring at such a young age. That's of course if he stays retired :side:


----------



## Chloe

House Blackbeard said:


> If you're going to consider performances when a fighter is past his prime you'll end up never having a GOAT. GSP is the exception retiring at such a young age. That's of course if he stays retired :side:


You have to because that is also part of the career. GOAT status should be judged on the whole career and not just "primes" or "oh well he performed pretty great during this portion of time but sucked later".


----------



## Blackbeard

The Acquired Taste said:


> You have to because that is also part of the career. GOAT status should be judged on the whole career and not just "primes" or "oh well he performed pretty great during this portion of time but sucked later".


That's not what I meant. I am saying that bad performances during the later stages of their careers shouldn't cancel out the work they did in their primes.


----------



## Irish Jet

You shouldn't factor in past prime performances. 

Like judging Ali from his Holmes fight or Ray Robinson from his 60's fights. 

You judge them from they accomplish overall but you shouldn't let that stuff hinder them.


----------



## KO Lariat

House Blackbeard said:


> George might of outpointed Nick but I recall him being pretty busted up when the fight was finished. Hell didn't Diaz even knock him down at one point?
> 
> GSP probably is the defacto GOAT down to Silva's hot test. He won't be for long though, especially if Bones is able to have success at HW.


I don't remember the fight to clearly but I remember Diaz get handled pretty easy. If Diaz knockdowned gsp I'm sure I would have remembered it. 

Also the aldo-Connor fight will be the first time I root for aldo in a very long time. Unimpressed with Connor until he fights a wrestler. That siver fight looked fixed as shit too


----------



## Irish Jet

Condit knocked down GSP. Don't think Diaz did.


----------



## Blackbeard

That's right, it was Condit. George made the right decision to walk away when he did, I noticed a decline in his athletic abilities ever since he came back from injury. He was getting tagged far more frequently and didn't look as explosive as he use to IMO.


----------



## Chloe

House Blackbeard said:


> That's right, it was Condit. George made the right decision to walk away when he did, I noticed a decline in his athletic abilities ever since he came back from injury. He was getting tagged far more frequently and didn't look as explosive as he use to IMO.


And that's one of the reasons why GSP is my top 2 GOAT. He makes sure he'll never go into a losing fight. Retires on top = hard to debate against him not being at least #2 GOAT.


----------



## Irish Jet

Hendricks beat him tho...


----------



## Chloe

Irish Jet said:


> Hendricks beat him tho...


It's not like that can be proven...

Oh wait...










:troll


----------



## Blackbeard

The Acquired Taste said:


> And that's one of the reasons why GSP is my top 2 GOAT. He makes sure he'll never go into a losing fight. Retires on top = hard to debate against him not being at least #2 GOAT.


My issue with GSP when it comes to the GOAT discussion is his reluctance to dip his feet in the MW waters. He had the frame and talent to make it work.


----------



## own1997

“I don’t think there’s any argument. it definitely goes to GSP. And GSP was ranked #1 in the world pound for pound. There was a press conference done and they said “no Anderson’s the best” and our president Dana White argued that, and that is his opinion. But the entire media shifted, they dropped GSP from #1 to #2 , the moved Anderson to #1 . Anderson’s a FANTASTIC fighter, this isn’t a commentary on him, but if you want to talk about the greats, I’ve fought Anderson twice, I’ve worked out with Georges, I’m just calling it like it is, it’s Georges. - Chael Sonnen


----------



## KO Lariat

The Acquired Taste said:


> It's not like that can be proven...
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


----------



## The Steven Seagal

The Acquired Taste said:


> If we're deciding who the GOAT is on the usual conversations, fights and fight records alone then this is the order:
> 
> 1. Jon Jones
> 
> Never truly lost. That Matt Hamill decision was bullshit. Jones fucking dismantled him and Mazzagati is know for being THE shittiest ref in all of MMA. Otherwise Jones has beaten comers, the best of the best and in convincing fashion.
> 
> 2. GSP
> 
> Kinda the same with Jones except he has losses to Hughes and Serra...which he in turn beat and proved that the weaknesses that were taken advantage of in that fight he patched up. Meaning an argument can be made that he has no weaknesses...not where it matters anyway
> 
> The GOAT should have that undeniable pedigree about them. No weaknesses in their game. Jones and GSP are the only ones that have that. Silva has had no wins in 3 fights and Fedor lost to fuckin' Bigfoot. Guys like Aldo, Barao and Cruz should be considered over those two IMO.


 Barao And Cruz...:serious: just stop Talking About mma, seriously just stop, iTS embarrasing.


----------



## Chloe

The Steven Seagal said:


> Barao And Cruz...:serious: just stop Talking About mma, seriously just stop, iTS embarrasing.


Why? Because they're Bantamweights? SMH. Too many close-minded MMA fans who've probably never even been in the ring.


----------



## samizayn

The Acquired Taste said:


> The GOAT should have that undeniable pedigree about them. No weaknesses in their game. Jones and GSP are the only ones that have that.


That's how I always felt, that any GOAT contender should be elite level in every aspect of the game. Perhaps I just became a fan at the wrong time, but I never bought Anderson Silva as the undisputed GOAT because of that. Coming up to the Weidman fight most people saw no way Anderson could lose but I really couldn't see him winning. He obviously has world class BJJ but the fact that he can essentially be ragdolled at will never sat well with me, especially when like you said GSP and JBJ never had that problem.


----------



## nazzac

I believe Jones will be the Undisputed GOAT soon enough


----------



## Rush

Jones at this point in his career is up there with GSP, Anderson and Fedor. If he goes on with it then i think he'll edge out those others in terms of an all time GOAT. 

One bloke who imo is one of the best p4p atm is Pettis. Shame he's injured so much b/c he's a fucking weapon.


----------



## KO Lariat

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> Jones at this point in his career is up there with GSP, Anderson and Fedor. If he goes on with it then i think he'll edge out those others in terms of an all time GOAT.
> 
> One bloke who imo is one of the best p4p atm is Pettis. Shame he's injured so much b/c he's a fucking weapon.


That how I feel about cain as well. 

I think zombie and Edgar will be remembered in the chuck Liddell catagory.


----------



## Blackbeard

Another day, another failed test. This time it's Jon Fitch fpalm

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12290627/jon-fitch-fails-day-fight-drug-test-connection-wsof-title-bout-dec-13-california

The sport is becoming a shambles.


----------



## Deezy

Guess when you slumming it up in WSOF, you don't give a shit about cycling. 

Just be like Nascar and take the governor off and say "have at er boys".


----------



## Stormbringer

Why is CSAC prohibited from telling us what he tested positive for? Are Nevada and California different that way?


----------



## Chloe

House Blackbeard said:


> Another day, another failed test. This time it's Jon Fitch fpalm
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12290627/jon-fitch-fails-day-fight-drug-test-connection-wsof-title-bout-dec-13-california
> 
> The sport is becoming a shambles.


It's not the sport.

It's the fighters can't keep their noses clean. It's not like WWE where everything is their fault.


----------



## Deezy

DX-Superkick said:


> Why is CSAC prohibited from telling us what he tested positive for? Are Nevada and California different that way?


Yes.

NSAC are corrupt and CSAC are retarded.


----------



## Rush

Pretty sure the CSAC have released what they've been busted for in the past.


----------



## Irish Jet

The Acquired Taste said:


> It's not the sport.
> 
> It's the fighters can't keep their noses clean. It's not like WWE where everything is their fault.


It is the sport. In fact I'd say it's just sport in general.

I genuinely don't believe any Olympic athlete is clean when I'm watching, just watch it for what it is. Same with the UFC. I can watch Pride knowing full well they were probably all juiced to the gills and still enjoy it.

I think it's pretty naive to assume most guys aren't still doing it. The system can be beaten and there's ways to take advantage, so people obviously will. 

Even though it doesn't bother me as a fan I do think it's more imperative to get combat sports cleaned up than most, where people's livelihoods are effectively at risk.


----------



## Blackbeard

If Dana and the Ferttita's want MMA to become more mainstream they need to nip this shit in the bud. They can't control what happens outside their organization but they sure as hell can lay down heavy fines and bans that will make fighters think twice about juicing.


----------



## Myers

:mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

> Former UFC welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre says his left knee is "100 percent" healed from ACL surgery last year and says he would "love" to fight again.
> 
> However, he will do so only if the UFC adopts a third-party drug-testing program.
> 
> "That's a very big factor for me [to come back]," St-Pierre said. "I'm wealthy and I'm happy. I retired on top. I don't need to risk taking a fight again. Maybe I would get someone who is cheating.
> 
> "If I fight again, I want a fair fight. I want it to be legit. Right now, the system is not in place for that."
> 
> "I don't like to see fighters test positive," St-Pierre said. "I'm not happy to see Anderson test positive. It doesn't elevate me to see someone else downgraded. If we would do third-party tests, it would scare the steroid users and it would change the face of the sport. Trust me. Entire rankings would change. Whether people want to believe it or not, it's a huge problem."
> 
> St-Pierre has said there is a vast difference in protocols between the NSAC and an independent agency like VADA.
> 
> "I've never been tested by an athletic commission as good as I was tested by VADA," St-Pierre said. "The commissions, it's not their expertise. One time, [an NSAC collector] came in with his fingers in [my sample cup]. I don't know this guy. Maybe he just did cocaine and now it's in my sample. I don't think so, but I don't know."
> 
> St-Pierre believes the UFC is obligated to such a program as the industry leader. He said if another promotion, such as Bellator MMA, beats UFC to it, it could diminish the UFC's position in the market.
> 
> "I've never said these things to downgrade the UFC," St-Pierre said. "I'm a UFC guy.
> 
> "If I were in charge, I would take the money and use it for this. They have money. These guys are pretty wealthy people. I'm sure they can afford it."
> 
> If and when a year-round program is established, St-Pierre says he will consider stepping into the Octagon again.
> 
> "If the UFC makes the testing by a third party who is independent, with no financial interest and it competent, I will think twice about it," St-Pierre said. "I won't say I will do it, but I would let it play out more in my mind."


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12301776/georges-st-pierre-only-return-ufc-third-party-drug-testing-program-adopted


----------



## Arcturus

..So Hector Lombard fails drug test too, was taking steroids.

2015 was supposed to be the biggest year in UFC history for Dana, it's turning out to be a total nightmare.


----------



## Ray

This is becoming a fucking joke at this point.


----------



## Rush

Juicing has been going on for years, how is any of this a surprise?


----------



## TCE

Arcturus said:


> ..So Hector Lombard fails drug test too, was taking steroids.
> 
> 2015 was supposed to be the biggest year in UFC history for Dana, it's turning out to be a total nightmare.


This is just getting fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Nocturnal

Well these random out of competition tests were not something NSAC (on UFCs dollar ) was doing in the past. So the increase in people caught should be no surprise. Expect more.


----------



## RKing85

There is nobody that would surprize me if they tested positive.

I'm numb to positive tests at this point.


----------



## samizayn

I hate to say Georges told you so.

Although, the most surprising thing about this page is GSP saw a commisioner put fingers in his piss. What the hell.


----------



## Ray

Nocturnal said:


> Well these random out of competition tests were not something NSAC (on UFCs dollar ) was doing in the past. So the increase in people caught should be no surprise. Expect more.


It wasn't even out of competition. It was just a regular post fight drug test that everyone does. 

Dude probably just fucked up his cycle.


----------



## Blackbeard

Lombard juicing....


----------



## Mr. Socko

Apparently his team did a test before the fight and he was supposedly "clean".

Why you'd test yourself is another question altogether...

Possibly the reason why Woodley said fuck no to fighting him?


----------



## Cashmere

CSAC just hit up Rousey and Zingano for random drug testing.



> _UFC 184 headliners Ronda Rousey and Cat Zingano have been subjected to out-of-competition drug testing prior to their Feb. 28 bantamweight title fight, according California State Athletic Commission executive director Andy Foster.
> 
> Zingano took her first test on Tuesday, while Rousey's test was scheduled for Wednesday, Foster said. Both fighters only took urine tests.
> 
> While the CSAC has yet to receive the results of either test, Foster said he expedited them so that he could receive the results before fight night.
> 
> Foster was in the process of randomly drug testing Chris Weidman and Vitor Belfort, however, that fight was recently scrapped from the card after Weidman injured his ribs in training. Foster said Rousey was especially excited when she was informed that both fighters will undergo out-of-competition testing, since she has long been a proponent for cleaning up the sport.
> 
> UFC 184, headlined by Rousey vs. Zingano for the UFC women's bantamweight title, will take place at the Staples Center in Los Angeles._



http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/2/11/8020607/ronda-rousey-cat-zingano-subjected-to-random-drug-testing-prior-to

I'm praying to God they're clean. This is the only fight I'm invested in at 184 since Weidman is hurt.


----------



## TCE

mr.socko2101 said:


> Apparently his team did a test before the fight and he was supposedly "clean".
> 
> Why you'd test yourself is another question altogether...
> 
> Possibly the reason why Woodley said fuck no to fighting him?


Nah Woodley was a duck, plain and simple. But looking where he is now and the situation, he's in a real good standing. He's just gotta heal that foot up.


----------



## Ray

I heard y'all like drug test failures:

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/02/source...d-additional-drug-test-in-relation-to-ufc-183


----------



## watts63

Jon Jones gets popped for cocaine & does one day of rehab.
Nick Diaz gets popped for weed (again).
Anderson Silva flunks two drug tests.
Alexander Gustafsson get his ass whooped destroying the possibly of Jones/Gus II.
Chris Weidman get injured postponing the Belfort fight.

*The time is now.*


----------



## Killmonger

Edgar vs. Faber and Cormier vs. Bader.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jules Winnfield said:


> Edgar vs. Faber and Cormier vs. Bader.


:YES :fuckyeah



> UFC officials announced the 145-pound bout Wednesday. The fight will headline UFC Fight Night on May 16 inside SM Mall of Asia Arena in Manila.


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12312296/urijah-faber-frankie-edgar-bout-headline-ufc-first-live-event-philippines



> A nontitle light heavyweight bout between Daniel Cormier and Ryan Bader will headline a UFC Fight Night event June 6 in New Orleans.


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12312329/daniel-cormier-ryan-bader-headline-ufc-fight-night-event-june


----------



## Cashmere

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565632960419074049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565715911601307649
Seems like she passed with flying colors :homer4

You're up Zingano.


----------



## RKing85

Well as we saw with Wanderlei, it's better to take the test and fail than it is to run from the test.


----------



## McQueen

People are excited to see Bader fight these days?


----------



## Blackbeard

Ronda took a test whoopty doo. Get back to me when she signs to face Cyborg.


----------



## Cashmere

House Blackbeard said:


> Ronda took a test whoopty doo. Get back to me when she signs to face Cyborg.


Lol. Let's see if Cyborg can pass her drug test before being licensed for Invicta FC 11. Then maybe everyone can speculate when a superfight will happen down the line. Rousey is not scared of her. She'll crush that druggie and receive a huge payday afterwards.


----------



## Blackbeard

D'oh! said:


> Lol. Let's see if Cyborg can pass her drug test before being licensed for Invicta FC 11. Then maybe everyone can speculate when a superfight will happen down the line. Rousey is not scared of her. She'll crush that druggie and receive a huge payday afterwards.


If Ronda wasn't scared of her the fight would of happened already. Ronda could pick up the phone, demand the fight and it would happen in a heartbeat.


----------



## Irish Jet

Jules Winnfield said:


> Edgar vs. Faber and Cormier vs. Bader.


----------



## Rush

House Blackbeard said:


> Ronda took a test whoopty doo. Get back to me when she signs to face Cyborg.





House Blackbeard said:


> If Ronda wasn't scared of her the fight would of happened already. Ronda could pick up the phone, demand the fight and it would happen in a heartbeat.


They're not even in the same division. Do you think Aldo should be going after Pettis? Or Dillashaw going after Aldo?


----------



## watts63

http://www.graciemag.com/2015/02/an...-for-a-second-time-right-after-ufc-183-fight/


----------



## Natecore

What is this World series of Fighting? Am I watching the TNA of MMA?


----------



## RKing85

pretty much. Couple decent guys, but it seems every fighter on the roster is complaining about not getting the amount of fights they were promised when they signed.

I will be pretty surprized if WSOF is still around by the end of the year.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Worse. WSOF is so low level other than like 10 guys and I'm being generous with that figure.

WSOF needs to go as they're presence is just ruining the possibility of better matches outside the UFC.


----------



## Blackbeard

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> They're not even in the same division. Do you think Aldo should be going after Pettis? Or Dillashaw going after Aldo?


Please, have you forgotten how Ronda and Cyborg were in the same division back in Strikeforce, or her Judo weight? She could easily compete at 145lb's if she wanted to.

On the subject of Aldo yeah I do, I've been wanting him to move up for ages. Once McGregor is out the way he really should move to Lightweight.


----------



## Rush

House Blackbeard said:


> Please, have you forgotten how Ronda and Cyborg were in the same division back in Strikeforce, or her Judo weight? She could easily compete at 145lb's if she wanted to.
> 
> On the subject of Aldo yeah I do, I've been wanting him to move up for ages. Once McGregor is out the way he really should move to Lightweight.


No they weren't Ronda competed as a bantamweight, Cyborg was a featherweight. Why should she have to move out of her division to fight Cyborg? Cyborg should get off the gear and drop the weight to get to bantamweight if she wants a fight with Rousey. 

Featherweight is Aldo's weight class, he has no obligation to move up at all.


----------



## Blackbeard

#1 Manchester United Fan said:


> No they weren't Ronda competed as a bantamweight, Cyborg was a featherweight. Why should she have to move out of her division to fight Cyborg? Cyborg should get off the gear and drop the weight to get to bantamweight if she wants a fight with Rousey.
> 
> Featherweight is Aldo's weight class, he has no obligation to move up at all.


She doesn't even need to move up permanently, I see no reason as to why the both of them couldn't meet at a catchweight. Why? to solidify the bullshit claim that Ronda is supposedly the best female fighter on the planet. Beating Cyborg close to her natural weight would give more credence to that proclamation. But no Ronda and Dana need Santos drained so she doesn't pose too much of a threat to the golden goose.

Aldo has an obligation to his body to move up eventually. He's been struggling to make Featherweight for a while. Plus he's on verge of cleaning out the division for a second time, some fresh challenges would be nice.


----------



## Rush

Ronda is the bantamweight champ, if Cyborg wants to fight her then she drops down to 135. Its pretty simple. Rousey has nothing to prove, she doesn't have to jump around weight classes to appease you. 

As long as Aldo can still make the weight then thats what he'll do.


----------



## Blackbeard

It's one lucrative fight that would benefit her and the company. Besides she seems comfortable meeting Carano oustide her weight class but not Cyborg :side:

Champions take non title fights all the time. I don't see the big deal.


----------



## B-Dawg

Bigfoot and Mir fight in a week? :drake1

Barboza/Johnson should be an interesting co-main. Barboza will kick dat ass.


----------



## Rush

House Blackbeard said:


> It's one lucrative fight that would benefit her and the company. Besides she seems comfortable meeting Carano oustide her weight class but not Cyborg :side:
> 
> Champions take non title fights all the time. I don't see the big deal.


When was the last time a champion fought a non-title fight? Silva/Bonner? which was like 2 and a half years ago.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Fuck that roided up monkey Cyborg, its a big money fight but only cos Ronda murders everyone else, in no way whatsoever does she need to beat Cyborg to cement her legacy or her claim to being the best female fighter on the planet. Cyborg fucked up her own career long ago, the fight couldve already happened if she wasnt so determined to make WOAT career choices.

hope Max Holloway wins tomorrow, guy should be top 10 soon, other than that I dont give a shit about any fight or card happening until 185. Dont see Zingano lasting more than 2 mins with Ronda, slow starting overly emotional (understandable given her last 2 years) fighter, Rousey will eat her alive, could see a repeat of the Davis fight.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

:jaydamn looks like Wanderlei Silva in a Motley Crue tribute band


----------



## RKing85

She's definitly tried to turn up the sex appeal over the past year or so.

Not successfully, but she's trying.

Very telling that her next fight is the day before Rousey's and in the same city. I think there is a reason for that.


----------



## TCE

Fucking A. Shlemenko with the spinning back fist on Manhoef. Time to hang em' up Melvin, these KO's left and right aren't good. 

Thatch/Bendo tonight, who ya got?

I'm taking Bendo. If he can avoid Thatch's power the first couple rounds, I think he drags it out to the championship rounds, tires him out then subs him.


----------



## RKing85

Shlemenko isn't the best fighter in the world obviously, but if I ever start a MMA promotion he's one of the first guys I'm signing for it.

Going with Henderson tonight, but Thatch is a live dog.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I got Thatch. The size difference tho.


----------



## Mr. Socko

:'( Rukus. Still on the bandwagon though. hopefully he gets the loser of Silva/Saunders after this.
Fair play to Bendo, great perfromance. I'd like to see more of him at WW after this if he can bulk up a bit more to avoid the l'n'p guys of the division.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bendo choking a guy out while chewing on a toothpick was pretty damn glorious.

Hugely impressive win.

McGregor also looks better with every Max Holloway fight.


----------



## RKing85

geez.

Frank Mir hasn't won a fight in 38 months. Knew it was a while, but not that long.


----------



## Ray

Benson choking out a guy at least 20 lbs bigger then him on short notice is seriously one of the best feel good moments in MMA I've experienced. Thatch isn't even a scrub. He's a legit blue-chip prospect who a lot of people had their faith in. Brilliant performance by Benson. I've always been a fan of his, but his recent outings had me soured on him. No doubt, the guy gained a lot of fans tonight. 

With all the shit that happened in January, I'm glad we got something like this to start off February.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

I've always hated Benson Henderson because I felt he was too big for 155 and I always found his super aggressive style of preaching after wins was very of putting.

But he won me over last night. Going up in weight to save a card when a guy like Jones won't fight a guy DOWN a weight to save a card. And going in there and actually finishing especially after the rough time he's had this last year... 

Just a lot or respect for what he did. 

Sure, right after the match he was right back to being super awkward and weird on the microphone, but I can at least respect what he does in the cage now that he isn't 20lbs heavier than everyone he fights. 

I do think it's funny though how now that the UFC is testing properly for drugs, no one could make weight for this event. I think more guys will move up a weight class now that they can't rely on their cocaine enema to make weight any more.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bendo to me is the definition of a P4P fighter. Athletic and highly skilled. I hope he moves up to Welterweight permanently and puts on a little muscle mass.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/brock-lesnar-offers-help-train-cm-punk-ufc-debut/33895/



> Brock Lesnar Offers to Help Train CM Punk for UFC Debut
> 
> In a recent interview with Wisconsin News TMJ4, former WWE superstar and current UFC fighter Phillip “CM Punk” Brooks revealed that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar has offered to help him train.
> 
> “I’ve talked to [Brock Lesnar] and he’s offered all his help, even if it’s just to bug him with a stupid question,” Brooks said.
> 
> “It’s cool to know he supports me. He’s a good guy to know, I think… I think MMA is pro wrestling. If you go back to the early 1900’s and the whole genesis of professional wrestling, and then you go back to the early beginnings of MMA, it was all pro wrestlers… The characters, the action, the media, the mouths. There’s a reason people are interested in this, whether it’s good or it’s bad, whether they love me or they hate me.”
> 
> Punk also discussed when his first fight with the company would likely take place.
> 
> “…I’m not sure [when I’ll make my UFC debut]. My attitude is I’d fight tomorrow, but I’d pretty much know the outcome. I’m on an accelerated path. This is college and I’m cramming four years of college into one year… I’ve been [at Roufusport] a little over one month now. Five more months we’re going to sit down and we’re going to talk, and we’re going to see where my weight’s at, we’re going to see how I feel. It’s no longer just up to me. It’s up to my coaches. This is just a guess, October, November, December. But we’ll see. I’m fully aware it could be later than that, could be earlier than that.”
> 
> Lesnar is a former UFC World Heavyweight Champion. He retired from MMA following a loss to Alistair Overeem at UFC 141 due to complications with diverticulitis.
> 
> There are ongoing rumors that he may be considering a return to UFC following WrestleMania 31, although those have yet to be confirmed by Lesnar himself.


----------



## JERIPUNK

*CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*

My apologies if its been posted already


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*

Why is this being posted at all?.. There's way too many threads about a guy who's not even relevant anymore.


----------



## Cal E. Dangerously

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*

Wtf. Is he gonna use the GTS in UFC. Do they even know what that move is?....


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*

Good for him. I respect him for following his dream even tho it could have major repercussions on his brand.

I think he's going to help out the UFC with at least one buyrate, but if he loses then that would've been for one night only and rendered pointless to the overall bottom line. He can only be a viable partofthe promotion if he wins, and that will be an uphill battle for sure.


----------



## FreakyZo

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why is this being posted at all?.. There's way too many threads about a guy who's not even relevant anymore.


You post the same shit every time there is a Punk thread yet you don't miss him, well maybe avoiding threads about CM Punk will help you with your denial


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*

On why he doesn't respond on Twitter

"I did my four years of high school already and I don't choose to go back"

ACE


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*

I love Punk as much as the next guy, but this should be posted in the MMA forum now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Good for him. I respect him for following his dream even tho it could have major repercussions on his brand.
> 
> I think he's going to help out the UFC with at least one buyrate, but if he loses then that would've been for one night only and rendered pointless to the overall bottom line. He can only be a viable partofthe promotion if he wins, and that will be an uphill battle for sure.


I agree with this verbatim.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*

He looks buff.


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*

Really excited, can't wait until his first fight. 




Arcturus said:


> I love Punk as much as the next guy, but this should be posted in the MMA forum now.



Meh, the sport forum is dead, it should stay here.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: CM Punk discusses making the transition from WWE to UFC and more*

If they are smart, they will LOAD the undercard that Punk is fighting on with compelling bouts. The UFC have a chance to make a great impression on new eyeballs that night, and they need to oversell their product like an Air conditioner vendor in Alaska.


----------



## TCE

Hunt/Miocic to headline Adeleide, just announced.

War Hunto


----------



## Blackbeard

Silva is done.



> Former UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva has failed a second drug test administered by the Nevada State Athletic Commission.
> 
> NSAC executive director Bob Bennett confirmed to ESPN.com on Tuesday that Silva, 39, failed his postfight urine test after a unanimous decision win against Nick Diaz at UFC 183 on Jan. 31.
> 
> Silva tested positive for the steroid drostanolone -- the same banned substance he tested positive for during an out-of-competition test taken on Jan. 9. Silva also tested positive for anti-anxiety medication Oxazepam and Temazepam, which is used to treat sleep deprivation


.

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12338927/anderson-silva-fails-second-drug-test

He should of just retired after the Weidman rematch.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

> Robbie Lawler defends welterweight title against Rory MacDonald in UFC 189 co-main event


Business has just picked up!

That card is looking HYPE.


----------



## Irish Jet

Impressed with the PED conference. They genuinely do seem committed to cleaning the sport up, albeit even if it's just to save face. They've been burying their head in the sand until now. 4 year punishments would be 

Was listening to the Conte/Rogan podcast from 2012 I think it was today. Conte was dead on about everything - What they were doing and how they were doing it. He called this happening years ago.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

OH HELL YEAH.


----------



## skynetwins1990

Can't wait to see all those fights! Hopefully Anthony Johnson can win it!


----------



## Irish Jet

187 and 189 looking absolutely immense.

Sad Rush is going to put the BILLION BUYS Conor rakes in down to Rory MacDonald but ah well.


----------



## Flux

Justice being done in the WW division.


----------



## Deezy

Get used to the era of injuries to derail stacked cards.

And the new PED rules are going to fuck up a lot of weight classes, there is no natural way to drop 30-40 lds in a week. It's stupid and shortsided.

Hate Anti-Doping agencies looking after athletes, they haven't seen a gym in their life. They still think GHB was used solely for date rape. 

Performance enhancers being an unfair advantage is just retarded, you could give Gary Goodridge every PED on the planet and he isn't beating Cain Velasquez, who himself could probably fight twice a year if he could get some meds to help his muscles lossen up when he is training like a mad man and maybe his knees wouldn't buckle because of the muscles being too fucking tight.


----------



## Irish Jet

Deezy said:


> Get used to the era of injuries to derail stacked cards.
> 
> And the new PED rules are going to fuck up a lot of weight classes, there is no natural way to drop 30-40 lds in a week. It's stupid and shortsided.
> 
> Hate Anti-Doping agencies looking after athletes, they haven't seen a gym in their life. They still think GHB was used solely for date rape.
> 
> Performance enhancers being an unfair advantage is just retarded, you could give Gary Goodridge every PED on the planet and he isn't beating Cain Velasquez, who himself could probably fight twice a year if he could get some meds to help his muscles lossen up when he is training like a mad man and maybe his knees wouldn't buckle because of the muscles being too fucking tight.


This is ridiculous.

So what if there's injuries. Like there hasn't been enough of that in this era anyways. Guys will come in and replace them, they'll train more suitably to their capabilities and the show will go on. What a stupid point to make. 

You talk about extreme weight cuts like it's a good thing. The closer people fight to their natural weight the better. 

The association with PED's is absolutely horrendous for the UFC and MMA. It's had a pretty hard time moving away from it's (unfair) mainstream image as some sort of savagery underground sport as it is. The idea that these guys are inflicting serious damage on athletes who may be clean is pretty disgusting whatever way you twist it. 

Trying to endorse the use of PED's within a combat sport does not work. Ever.


----------



## Mr. Socko

At this stage I have no doubt Cain's on something too. You just don't see cardio like that at HW. Especially someone who has so many injured periods between fights.


----------



## Saint Dick

Deezy said:


> Get used to the era of injuries to derail stacked cards.
> 
> And the new PED rules are going to fuck up a lot of weight classes, there is no natural way to drop 30-40 lds in a week. It's stupid and shortsided.
> 
> Hate Anti-Doping agencies looking after athletes, they haven't seen a gym in their life. They still think GHB was used solely for date rape.
> 
> Performance enhancers being an unfair advantage is just retarded, you could give Gary Goodridge every PED on the planet and he isn't beating Cain Velasquez, who himself could probably fight twice a year if he could get some meds to help his muscles lossen up when he is training like a mad man and maybe his knees wouldn't buckle because of the muscles being too fucking tight.


Are you trolling?


----------



## Deezy

Irish Jet said:


> This is ridiculous.
> 
> So what if there's injuries. Like there hasn't been enough of that in this era anyways. Guys will come in and replace them, they'll train more suitably to their capabilities and the show will go on. What a stupid point to make.
> 
> You talk about extreme weight cuts like it's a good thing. The closer people fight to their natural weight the better.
> 
> The association with PED's is absolutely horrendous for the UFC and MMA. It's had a pretty hard time moving away from it's (unfair) mainstream image as some sort of savagery underground sport as it is. The idea that these guys are inflicting serious damage on athletes who may be clean is pretty disgusting whatever way you twist it.
> 
> Trying to endorse the use of PED's within a combat sport does not work. Ever.


Announcing and cancelling fight cards are the major reason why the interest in the UFC is falling. 

Not letting athletes take something to help them recover faster is what is ridiculous. This is one of the big reasons for the sudden spike in injuries over the years. The simple fact that Anti-doping agencies are so far behind the times they just put anything on banned substance lists and don't have a clue what the benefits are for athletes. 

The entire premise of PEDs is stupid, why is a hyperbolic chamber or working out in high altitudes different than taking supplements to help your body recover quicker? I wold think a guy training in altitude has a major advantage over a guy who can't. 

People who talk the most about supposed PEDs have no clue on what a performance enhancer actually is. Nobody can just walk off the street, take a bunch of drugs and automatically become the greatest athlete ever.

Pride FC had no testing, and their big name fighters could fight more than 3 times a year and do tournaments.


----------



## RKing85

honestly never cared all that much about PED use in MMA. Yes it would be great if everyone was clean. But that's not realistic. It has never been the case.

There is nobody where it would surprize me if they got popped. MAYBE Ben Askren, but that's about it.


----------



## Blackbeard

I'd be surprised if Roy Nelson was caught using PEDs.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> 187 and 189 looking absolutely immense.
> 
> Sad Rush is going to put the BILLION BUYS Conor rakes in down to Rory MacDonald but ah well.


:hayden3



Deezy said:


> Not letting athletes take something to help them recover faster is what is ridiculous. This is one of the big reasons for the sudden spike in injuries over the years. The simple fact that Anti-doping agencies are so far behind the times they just put anything on banned substance lists and don't have a clue what the benefits are for athletes.


No, it really isn't. People get injured more often in training for fights. Taking longer inbetween fights due to a supposed poor recovery without PEDs has absolutely no bearing on the injuries fighters get when they have to pull out of cards which is what you're so worried about. 



> The entire premise of PEDs is stupid, why is a hyperbolic chamber or working out in high altitudes different than taking supplements to help your body recover quicker? I wold think a guy training in altitude has a major advantage over a guy who can't.


Well for starters training in hypoxic environments doesn't aid healing. It is a natural way to increase EPO (which increases red blood cells, which increases the amount of oxygen your body can deliver when you're working out etc etc). Now if you can't see the difference between training and your body naturally gaining adaptations from this training to benefit themselves and blokes artificially boosting their EPO levels, or other forms of blood doping then you're kidding yourself. 



> People who talk the most about supposed PEDs have no clue on what a performance enhancer actually is. Nobody can just walk off the street, take a bunch of drugs and automatically become the greatest athlete ever.


No one is arguing that though. Take 2 fighters for example, and to make it a very simplified version of it all pretend this is a video game world where you have various stats for attributes. Now Fighter A has 80 strength, 80 speed, 80 stamina and 80 power. He trains a bunch, and this is the best he can be. 80 stats across the board. Now you have Fighter B who no matter how hard he trains naturally can only get to 75 across the board unless he takes some PEDs which boost him up to 85 all around. 

Now say Fighter A is fighting Fighter B, is it fair to fighter A if B is on PEDs to make himself better? Absolutely not. The PEDs alone give him enough of a boost on his already decent stats to assist him beat Fighter B. 

Perfromance enhancing drugs won't give the average bloke the skill and physical capabilities to become an MMA champion. However they can absolutely give someone who is already a decent fighter a chance to become far better than they naturally would be.


----------



## RKing85

I refuse to get excited about 187 and 189 until much closer to fight time. I find it hard to believe those cards will stick together when they are still this far away.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RKing85 said:


> I refuse to get excited about 187 and 189 until much closer to fight time. I find it hard to believe those cards will stick together when they are still this far away.


If Weidman gets injured, I won't even know what to say. At that point I'd consider stripping him. At least with Cain he only had to pull out of one fight, if Weidman were to get injured, that would be his 4th Main Event in the last year he has pulled out from.

Big Weidman fan btw.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Inbred Goatman said:


> If Weidman gets injured, I won't even know what to say. At that point I'd consider stripping him. At least with Cain he only had to pull out of one fight, if Weidman were to get injured, that would be his 4th Main Event in the last year he has pulled out from.


Sounds depressing as fuck. Didn't know Weidman's been hurt 3 times in the past year.


----------



## Rush

The Inbred Goatman said:


> If Weidman gets injured, I won't even know what to say. At that point I'd consider stripping him. At least with Cain he only had to pull out of one fight, if Weidman were to get injured, that would be his 4th Main Event in the last year he has pulled out from.
> 
> Big Weidman fan btw.


Cain hasn't fought since October of 2013. Weidman's last fight was July 2014. Yet you think Weidman's situation is worse? lel. If Weidman was to pull out then they'd go with an interim title. They rarely strip blokes of the title.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

The drugs stuff has really tainted the sport imo. 

Weirdly, what really bothered me this week was I was reading an article where someone mentioned Charlie Brenneman. I looked up the guy's record because I hadn't seen him fight in a while. The guy basically has won every fight in his career outside the UFC and has basically got blasted in every single on of his UFC fights.

Makes you wonder if every guy who beat him was on drugs and that's he's actually one of the best guys in the world. 

It's like with Anderson Silva. The last 'legit' champ was Rich Franklin (as far as we know) so these last like almost 10 years have meant nothing at 185 lbs. The guy at the top was taking drugs. 

It's makes it so the whole lineage of the belt means nothing. Maybe Travis Lutter would have beaten Silva if Silva wasn't juiced to the gills? We'll never know. 

Maybe everything we think we know about MMA is all bullshit and it basically all comes down to who uses the most drugs. You see these skill fighters come to the UFC maybe win a fight or two, then just get their fucking head caved in 3 times in a row by guys on drugs and then they get cut and you never hear from them again. 

It's like the whole sport is basically fake.


----------



## Irish Jet

Cody McKenzie is the legit BITW.

Poor guy just couldn't afford the EPO.


----------



## RKing85

the thing that bugs me about Cain is that in the last 51 months, Cain has only fought 2 different people. Unacceptable under any circumstances.

And what's this, a UFC card where everybody who weighed in made weight? Sadly that's a rarity these days.

I'll overlook the fight that got cancelled cause the one guy feinted trying to make weight.


----------



## Mr. Socko

RKing85 said:


> the thing that bugs me about Cain is that in the last 51 months, Cain has only fought 2 different people. Unacceptable under any circumstances.
> 
> And what's this, a UFC card where everybody who weighed in made weight? Sadly that's a rarity these days.
> 
> I'll overlook the fight that got cancelled cause the one guy feinted trying to make weight.


Waldburger had to pull out before weighins because of a bad cut making him sick. Dudes been KTFO like 8 times at age 26. Needs to start considering retirement.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

What it comes down to for me is that it's changed my perspective on what MMA is. 

I don't watch it as a sport anymore. It's a freak show with two guys smashing each other's faces in for our entertainment. And every one is cheating to win to the extent that it's basicall encouraged. It's like something from a Schwarzenegger movie from the 80s.


----------



## RKing85

going to have one eye on the fight night card tonight and one eye on the Fast Lane PPV.


----------



## Blackbeard

Holy Shit Mir knocked out Bigfoot :maisie


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

It will be interesting to see who is left standing when the dust clears now that guys aren't taking drugs anymore. TRT really seems to effect the ability to take a punch. First Hendo, now Bigfoot.


----------



## TCE

Good card, some really nice KO's.

Smilin' Sam Alvey..can't help but love that guy. Threw like 4 punches the whole fight and the last two he landed, he knocked Cezar the fuck out while smiling hahahaha.

Mir looked good tonight, but I think it's more to do with Bigfoots chin to be honest. Dude needs to hang them up.

Dude with the superman punch as well, that was nice. William face planted lol.

10 underdogs won last night.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

House Blackbeard said:


> Holy Shit Mir knocked out Bigfoot :maisie


Knew it'd happen the second the fight started. Mir immediately looked positive while Bigfoot looked like a deer caught in the headlights. Loved the KO though. Always good to see a guy doubling up on his striking.


----------



## BehindYou

from a closed thread:



> The first thing Ms. Rousey needs to understand is that industries such as wrestling, MMA are primarily male oriented business. It's not men being sexists, its just the reality of it. When was the last any wrestling fan or a MMA fan, male or female, tuned in/bought a Pay Per View EXCLUSIVELY for a women's match/fight?
> 
> Why does a MMA/werestling fan even want to watch/sit through a diva match or a female fight? Good wrestling/good fight? I, as a fan, can already get GREAT, much, much better wrestling/fight with men, what incentive do I have to tune in to watch a woman wrestle or fight unless they are naked in there?


 This is in response to Rousey being offended by someone asking if she was worried people would not buy a PPV headlined by women.

Personally, I find the women's fights a highlight of every card and would absolutely pay to see Rousey main event. Women's fights always seem more agressive and you never seem to get the grounded snoozefests which come up in the men's divisions.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I personally wouldn't pay for a WMMA headlined PPV outside of Rousey/Cyborg but that's a pretty ignorant point of view to take. 

:lol @ "When was the last any wrestling fan or a MMA fan, male or female, tuned in/bought a Pay Per View EXCLUSIVELY for a women's match/fight?" 

Rousey pulled 450K buys for her first fight in the UFC with a decent but not definitely not great undercard. 

Where'd you find this moron?


----------



## Chloe

Man. Bigfoot was not ready at all in that fight. You could tell from the tone in his body and the way he kicked early in the fight. No power or intent. Just throwing to throw. His mind definitely wasn't on the right place.

Mir's boxing got solid. However I got a similar feeling from him too. If he wants to get back to the top of the division he gonna have to train a lot harder.


----------



## Cashmere

I've been excited about this Rousey vs Zingano fight since last year. Rousey will probably win, but I'm rooting for the Alpha Cat.


----------



## Irish Jet

I'd have an interest if I though Cat had the slightest chance.

I wouldn't pay to watch. Not a chance. But I'll probably be up and I have BT Sport so will probably watch.

No real interest in the card though. It's very poor.


----------



## Cliffy

Bellator just announced kimbo vs ken shamrock :dead


----------



## Mr. Socko

Cliffy said:


> Bellator just announced kimbo vs ken shamrock :dead












I'll still watch for the fuckery.


----------



## Irish Jet

Oh Ken.

Will absolutely watch. But no way it doesn't end with Ken getting KTFO.

Apparently he's signed a multi-fight deal too. Jesus.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Ken goes from trying to bare knuckle box in England to Fighting Kimbo again. Someone call Seth Petzurellie so he can hang out back stage, knock kimbo out and watch bellator crumble.

Seriously though people will tune in for this shit. Coker is not dumb hes grabbing guys who can move the needle even if its only a little bit. plus Kimbo and Ken probably are willing for fight for low money at this point. Ken vs Tito IV?


----------



## Blackbeard

Cliffy said:


> Bellator just announced kimbo vs ken shamrock :dead


:hayden3 and here was I thinking Scott Coker was going to elevate Bellator :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

Who's sanctioning that shite?


----------



## Blackbeard

Honda just declared herself the GOAT :lmao :lmao :lmao






@2:50


----------



## RKing85

Watching that video, I get the feeling that they are actually sitting about two feet apart from each other.

Honestly, the fight I am by far most looking forward to this weekend is Emanuel Newton/Liam McGeary.


----------



## Chloe

House Blackbeard said:


> :hayden3 and here was I thinking Scott Coker was going to elevate Bellator :lol


Not much he can elevate with tho. :toomanykobes


----------



## Irish Jet

Ronda is basically impossible to like, as great as she is. Between herself, Dana and Rogan it's just unbearable to hear about the greatest great to ever great.


----------



## TCE

RKing85 said:


> Watching that video, I get the feeling that they are actually sitting about two feet apart from each other.
> 
> Honestly, the fight I am by far most looking forward to this weekend is Emanuel Newton/Liam McGeary.


Yeah, the Bellator card tonight shits all over the UFC card tomorrow. I'll watch both though, I'm a sucker for it. I really wish Lima/Daley was still on the card though, at least Daley's still there.


----------



## Londrick

Shamrock vs Kimbo is gonna top Ortiz vs Bonnar in levels of awesomeness. Can't wait.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, it's a damn shame the original lineup for tonights Bellator card fell apart so much. That was a pretty damn impressive line-up.

Cheick Kongo is apparently an honorary Brit tonight.


----------



## Vic Capri

Bellator booked the fight we were supposed to get in 2008. My heart goes out to Shamrock. This is going to be his toughest fight yet!

- Vic


----------



## B-Dawg

Well, Cyborg beat Tweet in like 30 seconds. Ronda/Cyborg definitely going to be announced if Ronda wins tomorrow.

*Edit:* Guess not, Cyborg is scheduled to fight on July 10. :shrug


----------



## Chloe

Can I ask why everyone sees Shamrock as the underdog in this fight? Does everyone think the old dog has no more fighting ability?

*EDIT:* Never mind, I just seen that the fight is at Heavyweight :uhoh


----------



## Rush

Vic Capri said:


> Bellator booked the fight we were supposed to get in 2008. My heart goes out to Shamrock. This is going to be his toughest fight yet!
> 
> - Vic


Biggest fight Shamrock has is his fight to stay relevant.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## RKing85

It saddens me what rating that show is going to do.

The Newton/McGeary title fight last night was pretty good. McGeary in the UFC would be interesting. I don't think he would be champion, but he would win more than he would lose in the UFC.


----------



## Cashmere

House Blackbeard said:


> Honda just declared herself the GOAT :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @2:50


Jesus Christ... I hope Alpha Cat can pull it off tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard

Vic Capri said:


>


Jesus, Shamrock looks ancient in that poster.


----------



## Killmonger

Cat is vicious.

Can't wait to see this shit tonight...

And Edmond Tarverdyan needs to shut the fuck up forever.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So is anyone else actually gonna watch this tonight?






:lmao


----------



## Mr. Socko

Rumble makes Jones look likable, knocks Gus the fuck out, Puts Overeem back in his box, Gets to actually fight the illusive Lil Nog


What can't this guy do?










Make weight at 170? :brock4


----------



## Blackbeard

:lmao Dana almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Ray

Zingano/Rousey is interesting. I do think Zingano is the biggest threat for Ronda at 135 atm. Zingano's striking is pretty good, and while Ronda's offensive boxing is good, her defense leaves a lot to be desired. Cat can definitely take advantage of that. 

The only thing that sucks is that she always takes the 1st round off. Got battered early on by Meisha and Nunes. After that, she can be a force. That being said, Ronda's strongest round is usually the first round.

This fight will either end in the first round with Rousey winning, or go atleast 2-3 rounds with it being competitive. Interested in it. Picking Rousey by round 1 finish, but I won't be surprised if Cat does well (or even wins).


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Funny shit from Rumble and Jones. :bo

Roan Carneiro made an impressive return


----------



## glenwo2

Looks like Brock is there :

https://twitter.com/arielhelwani/status/571869344377933824

https://twitter.com/bokamotoESPN/status/571869599823609856


----------



## TheChoppingMachine




----------



## RKing85

said all along. Brock would be stupid not to test the free agent market.

Mark Munoz is like Sokoudjou. Hasn't had a relevant win in years, yet for some insane reason people still think they are somewhat important.


----------



## Stormbringer

Fire that ref!

That foamin at the mouth!


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## EyeZac

Finally it's main event time. So ready for this thing!


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Holy shits Holms shit the bed in her debut.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well....


----------



## EyeZac

Best in the world!


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Holy shit that girl just arm barred herself. Impressive!


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Frieza said:


> Best in the world!


Yeah? Better than a girl who literally runs at you, flips HERSELF over and lies down into your arm bar? Ronda didn't have to do anything.


----------



## Cashmere

Fuck this. Let Tate fight her again. At least she can make it out of the 1st.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That was hilarious.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

DAT MAIN EVENT :shiiit


----------



## EyeZac

IrwinRSchyster said:


> Yeah? Better than a girl who literally runs at you, flips HERSELF over and lies down into your arm bar? Ronda didn't have to do anything.


And all the other first round finishes? What's the excuse for them?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

:lmao


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Frieza said:


> And all the other first round finishes? What's the excuse for them?


None. She beat all those AWFUL fighters as well. She beat Cat. Don't get me wrong. But Cat literally did the worst possible thing she could have dreamed up to do. She ran at Ronda, threw herself into a judo throw and gave up her arm all at the same time.


----------



## Wynter

:mj2 I got secondhand embarrassment from Cat


----------



## Tavernicus

So, Ronda's biggest threat lasts 14 seconds?


----------



## B-Dawg

None of them are awful. They're all quite good, and against each other, very competitive. Ronda is just so mindblowingly, unexplicably far ahead of the curve that she can do what she did to Cat, Davis, and McMann to anyone she wants.


----------



## Cobalt

That was fucking hilarious.

Rousey is the BITW!


----------



## Deezy

What a jobber division Womens Bantamweight is. All that hype for Zingano and she tries rush the fucken Judo expert? Stupid....absolutely stupid strategy. You don't even try clinch Rousey, only thing you got is distance striking and precision kicks. 

And Holly Holme? What was that shit? Elite level striking my ass, she still screams when she throws anything, doesn't take a genius to figure you should probably jab when you hear her do that. 

Kos is done, call it a career, what's he got besides wiping his eye now? 

This card was shit. Every fight was some WWF Superstars squash matches.

Bellator card was better last night than this.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> None of them are awful. They're all quite good, and against each other, very competitive. Ronda is just so mindblowingly, unexplicably far ahead of the curve that she can do what she did to Cat, Davis, and McMann to anyone she wants.


No. They're all fucking awful.


----------



## DDMac

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> None of them are awful. *They're all quite good, and against each other, very competitive*. Ronda is just so mindblowingly, unexplicably far ahead of the curve that she can do what she did to Cat, Davis, and McMann to anyone she wants.


I don't know if that means they're good. Just means they're all around the same level.

Much like women's college basketball, the top tier (in this case = Rousey) is just so much far ahead of the field, it's ridiculous. It's a combination of her own skill and the lack of talent when compared to men's divisions.


----------



## Irish Jet

Zingano isn't _that_ much worse off talent wise. She's just stupidly reckless and always has been. I saw that coming a mile away. 

While it may not have made a huge difference for Cat or anyone else she's face, the gameplans against Ronda have been just so infuriatingly stupid.


----------



## Therapy

The more I watch the replay, the more impressed I am. It's not like these fighters aren't aware that armbar is deadly and the first thing Ronda will try.. Yet time and time again Ronda finds a way to get it. The way she rolled through that take down to reverse it, take her back and armbar.. In 14 farking seconds.. One trick pony my ass.. That was just a fighter at the top of their ground game in devastating fashion. Woman is a beast


----------



## Cobalt

Therapy said:


> The more I watch the replay, the more impressed I am. It's not like these fighters aren't aware that armbar is deadly and the first thing Ronda will try.. Yet time and time again Ronda finds a way to get it. The way she rolled through that take down to reverse it, take her back and armbar.. In 14 farking seconds.. One trick pony my ass.. That was just a fighter at the top of their ground game in devastating fashion. Woman is a beast


That reversal was something out of this world, she executed it perfectly.

:applause


----------



## Deezy

It's just a case of a division being too poor for one fighter to support it.

This is the 2004 Lightweight division, after Ronda Rousey leaves, you have jack shit.


----------



## Therapy

For those who missed it: https://streamable.com/8lj3


----------



## Stormbringer

Again Ronda makes a main event into a gif.

Seriously, who beats her? Other than time or herself.


----------



## Cashmere

Irish Jet said:


> Zingano isn't _that_ much worse off talent wise. She's just stupidly reckless and always has been. I saw that coming a mile away.
> 
> While it may not have made a huge difference for Cat or anyone else she's face, the gameplans against Ronda have been just so infuriatingly stupid.


Cat more often than not starts really slow, then as you said that's when she feels the need to be reckless. This time she tried a different approach because you can't be lackadaisical against an opponent like Rousey. She'll eat you alive. But Cat was just a _tad_ over-aggressive and Rousey made her pay for it dearly. 

Holm didn't exactly show her A+ game yesterday. Her stand-up is great like I expected it would be, but it can be so much better. I think with a few more polish fights she can raise a few eyebrows. A couple more like Peña and Tate ( if she can get a *fucking clue* ) that I'm high on. I'm not ready to bury the division completely yet. It's some good talent. WMMA still has something to offer.


----------



## Rush

First of all, i was deadset on betting against Munoz and then at the last second changed my mind. Cost me like $100 :mj2

Secondly, nothing wrong with Zingano going after Rousey from the start. She got Rousey down in a manner of speaking but Rousey is just that far ahead of everyone. Was a perfect switch to get into position for an arm bar.


----------



## TheJack

Blink and you miss the fight. :lol


I thought that, after her second fight with Tate, people wouldnt rush Rondo like a headless chicken. I expected Ronda to win, but I thought it would last at least a round. Very impressive stuff from Ronda this past year.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Not the smartest decision by Cat Zingano. Ronda is still the only reason for me to watch UFC. After Cormier lost I don't care about anyone else (Punk aside, obviously).


----------



## Flux

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Not the smartest decision by Cat Zingano. Ronda is still the only reason for me to watch UFC. After Cormier lost I don't care about anyone else (Punk aside, obviously).


Really? I'm exactly the opposite. Ronda and the W135 division is one of the only (if not _the _only) divisions I don't care about.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Flux said:


> Really? I'm exactly the opposite. Ronda and the W135 division is one of the only (if not _the _only) divisions I don't care about.


Yeah, but I'm a very casual MMA/UFC fan. I tried to watch at least the main card of all the PPVs but I got bored very quickly. Nowadays I only watch the fights of the guys I care about and that list is becoming smaller everyday, it's probably just Ronda/Cormier/Warlley Alves/Khabib Nurmagomedov by now. Plus, I think I'm one of those rare people that prefer the grappling over the striking.


----------



## BehindYou

I feel like the only place to go is scout a division of women at a higher weight class and have Ronda mow through them too.


----------



## McQueen

Ronda still seems like a fucking bitch to me. Much like Jon Jones is like to see her get her ass kicked because of it, much like Jon Jones she's a badass who probably isn't getting beat anytime soon.


----------



## Irish Jet

I don't see why anyone would care about any Rousey fight that isn't Cyborg right now.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Here you go, saved you $50.

REP NOW


----------



## glenwo2

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Here you go, saved you $50.
> 
> REP NOW


First off, don't ask to be rep'd because you'll get Neg-Repped for asking to be repped. :lol


That said, that was pure awesomeness by Ronda there.


----------



## wAnxTa

So I have only recently started to watch UFC and I was pretty surprised to see Cat Zingano drop constant F bombs. Does UFC allow that or what's the deal?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

wAnxTa said:


> So I have only recently started to watch UFC and I was pretty surprised to see Cat Zingano drop constant F bombs. Does UFC allow that or what's the deal?


Not really but it's heat of the moment thing so no-body gives a fuck


----------



## Blackbeard

What a joke. Just hurry up and make the Cyborg fight already.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

look at that slip by the GOAT, master of human movement :banderas

I hope for Jose's sake he'll be packing a little more speed and pop into those magical leg kicks of his :brodgers


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Like Gene LeBell said, the fight lasted 12 seconds. Not even close to 14. It was 12 no matter how you look at it


----------



## B-Dawg

187 is going to be massive if both Weidman/Belfort and Jones/Johnson don't get injured. :trips5


----------



## Vic Capri

I feel sorry for whoever ordered the PPV last night. 14 second main event? :lol

- Vic


----------



## watts63

Cat Zingano: Master strategist lol.


----------



## RKing85

I have spent the last 24 hours trying to think of a mma fighter who had a worse game plan for a fight.

Yet to think of one.

I knew it was going to be easy for Ronda, just not that easy.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

RKing85 said:


> I have spent the last 24 hours trying to think of a mma fighter who had a worse game plan for a fight.
> 
> Yet to think of one.
> 
> I knew it was going to be easy for Ronda, just not that easy.


James Thompson vs. Aleksander Emelianenko
Greg Stott vs. Mark Kerr
Mark Coleman vs. Randy Couture
Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping
Soberal vs. Liddell
Dustin Hazelett vs. Paul Daley

these were some pretty bad game plans. 

I cant fault her for being aggressive with RR its just the one thing RR does best beats everything anyone can throw at her. the way she rolls through that and locks the armbar up was just pure class.


----------



## Blackbeard

I don't think anyone will be shocked to learn that Bellator have filled suit against Rampage.

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12408158/bellator-files-suit-quinton-rampage-jackson-trying-keep-ufc-cardt

Anyone else seen Cormier's comments about the fake brawl? :drake1 dude needs to lighten up.


----------



## RKing85

my favorite bad strategy is Koji Oishi against Diaz back in the UFC 50's. 

Oishi tried to block Diaz punches with punches of his own. When Diaz threw a punch, Oishi tried to stop Diaz' hand by throwing a punch at it each time.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## TCE

RKing85 said:


> my favorite bad strategy is Koji Oishi against Diaz back in the UFC 50's.
> 
> Oishi tried to block Diaz punches with punches of his own. When Diaz threw a punch, Oishi tried to stop Diaz' hand by throwing a punch at it each time.


LOL yeah I remember that well.

Happened again recently too in a Tony Ferguson fight, can't remember the Asian dude he was fighting though. Fought the exact same way.

Also remember this dude seeing a ghost in the stands? haha


----------



## LadPro

Cat Zingano, you suck.

McGeary vs. Newton 30x > Rousey vs. Zingano.

These PPVs have been crap lately.

I'm not buying any of them till Jones/Johnson and Weidman/Belfort.

And then I'll be tuned in to McGregor vs. Aldo.


----------



## BehindYou

LadPro said:


> I'm not buying any of them till Jones/Johnson and Weidman/Belfort.



Soooo excited for Jones/Rumble,

have a bet on with my housemate.


----------



## Blackbeard

> “I never say that I’m incapable of beating anybody, because I don’t believe in putting limits on myself,” Rousey said. “So I mean, I would have to say if you’re just talking about what’s in the realm of possibility of what’s possible of who I could beat, well I could beat 100 percent of them. You can’t tell me that there’s a zero percent chance that I can beat anyone on the planet, so I’m never gonna say that.”


http://www.jiujitsutimes.com/blog/ronda-rousey-i-could-beat-100-percent-of-the-ufc-mens-bantamweights/

fpalm


----------



## RKing85

I've said it before and I will say it again.

Refusing to get excited about that May card yet. Way too much time between then and now for that card to fall apart.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

RKing85 said:


> I've said it before and I will say it again.
> 
> Refusing to get excited about that May card yet. Way too much time between then and now for that card to fall apart.


Unfortunately this is true.


----------



## Killmonger

House Blackbeard said:


> http://www.jiujitsutimes.com/blog/ronda-rousey-i-could-beat-100-percent-of-the-ufc-mens-bantamweights/
> 
> fpalm


I don't take her seriously when she says things like this.

Of course there'll be some idiot (Rogan) that asks Dillashaw about this.


----------



## RKing85

I refuse to put my two cents in on Ronda/fighting guys.

Stupid argument as it will never happen.

And of course Ronda gets whaled on by the top Bantamweights.


----------



## Stormbringer

What's the loophole that allows women to fight men in boxing?


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> What's the loophole that allows women to fight men in boxing?


Don King?


----------



## BehindYou

In terms of the Ronda thing, so she's saying that you can't say she would 100% lose against anyone?

Well that is definitely true.... it's just that its a pointless statement.

There is a tiny minuscule chance that the other person is going to do a Silva and snap their leg in any fight so no-one ever has a 0% chance if they can enter the Octagon.


----------



## Mr. Socko

DX-Superkick said:


> What's the loophole that allows women to fight men in boxing?


One of Ronda's early opponents , Ediane Gomes , fought against (and beat in fairness) a guy IIRC.

Fucking Brazilian MMA regulation :zeb


----------



## TCE

Stacked!


----------



## Stormbringer

Okay I reread the plot of the movie on wiki. It was amateur boxing in a Michelle Rodriguez movie.


----------



## LadPro

The pound-for-pound rankings are retarded. I mean, obviously just about everyone knows that they're made up and that nothing can truly determine the "pound-for-pound" best, but look at the current rankings... This is truly mind-bogglingly retarded.

Vitor Belfort, middleweight challenger who is currently ranked #3 in the middleweight rankings, is at [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 3[/URL] in the pound-for-pound rankings. He is behind Jacare and Lyoto at middleweight. But Jacare and Lyoto do not appear in the top 15 pound-for-pound. Makes 0 sense, and basically makes it 100% obvious that the UFC just uses the "pound-for-pound" gimmick to help sell their upcoming cards.

Besides, if the "pound-for-pound" rankings were more honest, Rousey would be #1 . Of all the champs, she's the only one that cannot even be touched. But tbh, they'd never give it to a woman (I'm sexist as fuck, and I mean, come on...a woman ranked #1 ?) so I can see that, but they also leave her at #7 because they know that she's a huge draw no matter what, so there's no need to strategically place her in the rankings like every other fighter.



TCE said:


> Stacked!


This is beyond stacked. I'll be watching from start to finish.


----------



## Irish Jet

The fact that Rousey even appears in the list undermines it. She's basically in another sport.


----------



## BehindYou

TCE said:


> Stacked!


Amazing card. Really excited for it, hoping for a Rumble victory against the odds.


----------



## RKing85

I know I'm on repeat here, but I refuse to get excited about that May card until closer to the date.

I too have never been a fan of P4P lists.

Kind of nice to have a quiet weekend every once in a while.


----------



## LadPro

RKing85 said:


> I know I'm on repeat here, but I refuse to get excited about that May card until closer to the date.
> 
> I too have never been a fan of P4P lists.
> 
> Kind of nice to have a quiet weekend every once in a while.


All of this.

That May card could crumble at any minute.

Hoping to the heavens above that it doesn't tho.


----------



## Blackbeard

TCE said:


> Stacked!


:damn


----------



## Blackbeard

I don't know if this has been posted yet but it looks like Condit is ready to return. And as I expected he's not opting for an easy one.


> A previously rumored key UFC welterweight matchup appears to have found a home in late May.
> 
> After a lengthy layoff following a knee injury, former interim champ Carlos Condit (29-8 MMA, 6-3 UFC) appears to be ready for his return, and it’ll be in a fight with former title challenger Thiago Alves (21-9 MMA, 13-6 UFC).
> 
> The bout is being targeted for UFC Fight Night 67, which takes place May 30. A location and venue for the card has not yet been announced by the UFC, but multiple sources indicated Brazil as a likely host nation.


http://mmajunkie.com/2015/03/carlos-condit-vs-thiago-alves-being-targeted-for-ufc-fight-night-67-in-may

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rush

LadPro said:


> The pound-for-pound rankings are retarded. I mean, obviously just about everyone knows that they're made up and that nothing can truly determine the "pound-for-pound" best, but look at the current rankings... This is truly mind-bogglingly retarded.
> 
> Vitor Belfort, middleweight challenger who is currently ranked #3 in the middleweight rankings, is at [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 3[/URL] in the pound-for-pound rankings. He is behind Jacare and Lyoto at middleweight. But Jacare and Lyoto do not appear in the top 15 pound-for-pound. Makes 0 sense, and basically makes it 100% obvious that the UFC just uses the "pound-for-pound" gimmick to help sell their upcoming cards.


Actually it makes perfect sense given that P4P rankings aren't as subject to change as the weight class rankings. Belfort hasn't fought since the end of 2013 while both Jacare and Machida both had a couple of wins last year so they move around the rankings more ,and Belfort drops due to not fighting at all. 

Pound for pound rankings are garbage for the most part, but there is some logic behind it. Look at the p4p rankings, the people ahead of rousey have some incredible records. Jones 21-1, Jose Aldo 25-1, Mighty Mouse 21–2–1, Weidman 12-0 (but with 2 wins over Silva), Pettis 18-2, CAIN 13-1, followed by Rousey who is 11-0. I wouldn't put her ahead of anyone on that list yet.


----------



## RKing85

Condit fought last March. It seems so much longer than that to me. If you had asked me before I looked it up when was the last time Condit fought, I would have said like 18 months ago.

If Condit passed me on the street, I'd have no idea.


----------



## TCE

Rush said:


> Actually it makes perfect sense given that P4P rankings aren't as subject to change as the weight class rankings. Belfort hasn't fought since the end of 2013 while both Jacare and Machida both had a couple of wins last year so they move around the rankings more ,and Belfort drops due to not fighting at all.
> 
> Pound for pound rankings are garbage for the most part, but there is some logic behind it. Look at the p4p rankings, the people ahead of rousey have some incredible records. Jones 21-1, Jose Aldo 25-1, Mighty Mouse 21–2–1, Weidman 12-0 (but with 2 wins over Silva), Pettis 18-2, CAIN 13-1, followed by Rousey who is 11-0. I wouldn't put her ahead of anyone on that list yet.


I don't like the rankings at all, especially the current ones. Let's see here:

At bantamweight you have Wineland ahead of Eduardo, even though Eduardo KO'd Wineland in their last fight.

At heavyweight, Overeem is ahead of Rothwell even though he was KO'd by big Ben two fights ago.

There's more but I can't think.


----------



## Rush

That was Eduardo's first fight since 2012 and he's only 1 rank behind Wineland. If you don't fight, you drop in he rankings. Pretty simple. As far as Rothwell goes, that was his first win over someone ranked highly. Overeem has been sliding down the rankings, Rothwell moving up. You don't just switch positions because you beat someone.


----------



## TCE

Rush said:


> That was Eduardo's first fight since 2012 and he's only 1 rank behind Wineland. If you don't fight, you drop in he rankings. Pretty simple. As far as Rothwell goes, that was his first win over someone ranked highly. Overeem has been sliding down the rankings, Rothwell moving up. You don't just switch positions because you beat someone.


Wineland hasn't been fighting either.

You should. If you beat someone ahead of you in the rankings, you should move past them, otherwise what is the point in having rankings at all?

A good example is Michael Johnson defeating Edson Barboza, he was ranked number 13 I believe, now he's ranked #6 ahead of Barboza, who's now ranked #8 . And Johnson was inactive for over a year before that fight.

That's how rankings should work.


----------



## Rush

So for examples sake a bloke who was ranked 3rd is fighting a bloke ranked 20th. Upset happens, bloke ranked 20th should now be 3rd? :banderas

Wineland fought 5 times in the same time frame as Eduardo fought once. 

Johnson is 4-0 in his last few fights, you drop if you're inactive but you move back up qucikly if you win. Simple.


----------



## LadPro

Anderson Silva is ranked as one of the P4P best and as one of the middleweight contenders.

He's coming off a leg-break, his last fight was horrible (Diaz was just even more horrible), and he was caught using roids.

He should probably be about like, middleweight #8 . I think at the moment, if he fought Michael freakin' Bisping, it would actually be a really good fight.

He belongs nowhere near the top 10 P4P. Esparza is more worthy of being ranked P4P than him.


----------



## RKing85

I can honestly say I have never once, not even for a single second, ever paid attention to the UFC rankings.

Dana himself has said that they only did them cause FOX wanted them to do them.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Excited for Condit's return. :mark: Feels like forever since I've seen him fight.











:mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Excited for Condit's return. :mark: Feels like forever since I've seen him fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


:lol I still remember seeing RDJ jump out of his chair when Condit KO'd Hardy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

The P4P debate right now is interesting. Could make an argument for the following...

Rousey
D. Jones
Aldo
Pettis
Weidman
J. Jones
Velasquez

And then my guy, GSP.

It's a fun debate. One I did recently on a podcast. I took GSP, because I'm a homer. Other guy took Ronda. 

In reality, though...I think you gotta go with Jon Jones.


----------



## Killmonger

I don't think there's a debate.

Jon is just too fucking good, man.


----------



## TCE

House Blackbeard said:


> :lol I still remember seeing RDJ jump out of his chair when Condit KO'd Hardy.


I was there live. It was the only good fight on the card lol.

UFC 85, I went to that event too, was a much better fight card.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jules Winnfield said:


> I don't think there's a debate.
> 
> Jon is just too fucking good, man.


If Jones is able to be successful at HW I reckon he's got a legit case for GOAT argument. Granted the sport is still really young, but it'll still be an impressive feat none the less.


----------



## Irish Jet

Apparently Ronda pulled a spectacular number of buys for that card.

Fair play to her. The bitch.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Holy fuck Hector Lombard got popped last MONTH and I didn't even hear about it. 

The doping scandal is so fucking out of hand and so saturated, major guys can get popped and you don't even hear about it because it's happening so much. 

Hector Lombard. Least surprising doper ever.


----------



## TCE

Hunto just donated 5k to Mark Coleman for his surgery.










Hunt is the man.


----------



## TCE

For those interested, ONE FC is live now. Hope to see some soccer kick KO's.

Here's a stream: http://cricfree.sx/watch/live/one-fc-25---age-of-champions-live-streaming


----------



## Irish Jet

Mark Hunt is the most likeable fucker around. Classy move.


----------



## Blackbeard

So apparently Bellator were planning a Rampage vs. Roy Jones Jr PPV. Why is RJJ so obsessed with wanting to fight MMA guys lately?



> Bellator MMA held the option to promote a pay-per-view boxing match between Quinton Jackson and boxer Roy Jones Jr., according to Jackson’s contract with the Viacom-owned promotion.
> 
> The contract, obtained by MMAjunkie, specified that Bellator could convert Jackson’s second pay-per-view bout into a boxing match “in lieu of an MMA bout,” and that Jones could be an opponent.
> 
> Jackson stood to profit handsomely from a fight with Jones. The contract said the ex-UFC champ would take home one-third (33.3 percent) of the net profits from an event in which he fought the ex-boxing champ.


http://mmajunkie.com/2015/03/ramage-contract-included-potential-ppv-bout-with-roy-jones-jr


----------



## Cliffy

Bellator and Coker are a fucking joke


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

185-

Cejudo
Big Country by brutal highlight reel KO
Matt Brown slapping the fuck out of hendricks for 15 mins, then walking out of the cage and driving off in Hendricks ridiculous tanktruck (Browns probably getting grinded out tbh)
POLAND (probably getting subbed though) 
if RDA beats Pettis then they should just bring Khabib in the cage and hand him the belt, there'll be no question anymore who the best fighter in the division is. Hopefully Pettis wins by early ko or sub to set up the more intriguing fight.


----------



## RKing85

not one big match that blows you away, but a lot of really solid stuff that all together makes it worth your time.

Pettis, Joanna, Hendricks, Overeem (with extreme hesitation), Cejudo, Pearson, and Theodorou in the ones I care about.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Mr. Socko

My Predictions:
*Pacheco* by _Rd 3 Sub_
*Duffy* by _Rd3 Sub_
*Pettis Jr* by _Round 2 Sub_
*Rosholt* by _Dec_
*Cruickshank* by _Dec_
*Theodorou *by _Dec_
*Pearson* by _Rd 1 (T)KO_
*Cejudo* by _Dec_
*Overeem* by _Dec_
*Hendricks* by _Dec_
*Esparza* by _Rd 5 Sub_
*Pettis Sr* by _Rd 2 (T)KO_


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I think UFC's PPV momentum dies with this show, don't feel any sort of buzz for it. It probably do better than April's PPV tho.

Anyway, I think Dos Anjos has more of a chance than most people are giving him. I am fucking praying that Poland chick wins the belt, she's fucking awesome. Want Brown to beat Hendricks, but with the way Hendricks looks, I think Brown is getting wrecked. Not sure how Overreem is the favorite against Nelson, I think he's getting KTFO. Cejudo annihilating Cariaso would be for the best, would give the division an interesting challenger outside of Dodson. I think Cejudo being -600 is crazy tho, I think this is a pretty close fight tbh.


----------



## TCE

Don't normally do these but...


----------



## B-Dawg

God damn, I just realized the extent to which this card is stacked. The only fight I don't care about is the first prelim, the Women's Bantamweight fight. After that, I'm interested in Duffy/Sergio/HW bout should be entertaining/Cruickshank/Elias/Pearson. All of the main card is great, too.

Can't wait. :mark:


----------



## Ray

Very good card tonight. Main card is stacked and has tons of interesting fights. Looking forward to Cejudo, Pettis/Dos Anjos, and especially Brown/Hendricks.










Picking my boy Dos Anjos. Been a fan of him for a long time, and he's looked tremendous these last couple fights. Pettis is a very tough guy, but I do think Dos Anjos at the very least can test him standing if not win altogether.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

I went with what I want to happen, not what I think will happen.

1 more prediction:

Raphael Dos Anjos tests positive after this fight.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Should be a good show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Sergio Pettis has been a Fight Pass fighter for a while now.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Dammit Duffy! Couldn't have slapped on a RNC?!

There goes my perfect predictions.

Uh-oh, Overeem talking shit in the pre-fight interview. Overeem confirmed for getting HEEM'd tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

GREAT Fight Pass Prelims, three fantastic TKOs. I wonder if Sergio losing spectacularly will throw his brother off at all.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

:booklel at that ass kick


----------



## TCE

That ass kick was something else hahaha


----------



## StraightYesSociety

I missed the ass kick.


----------



## Blackbeard

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## StraightYesSociety

House Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao





TheChoppingMachine said:


>


Thanks and LMAO omfg that's funny He literally kicked his ass. Man Sergio is so good too bad he can't take a punch.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Kid got brought in to make Sergio look good. 

Good for him he gave his butt a little kick.


----------



## TCE

All finishes so far.


----------



## LadPro

Someone give me a link.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

LadPro said:


> Someone give me a link.


PM'd


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dana & Rogan look like two talking thumbs.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus Christ, Helwani enough of the Punk talk.





You're making the MMA purists upset.


----------



## Stormbringer

Flyweights....#BORING #YAWN #CUTTHEDIVISION


----------



## LadPro

Hendricks needs to finish this already. I'm ready to see Esparza.


----------



## Stormbringer

Domination personified!


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Yeah I didn't expect that, that's a nice surprise.
She could be a good champ.


----------



## Irish Jet

Superb performance.


----------



## DGenerationMC

ITTTTT'SSSS TIME.............for that cameo.


----------



## RKing85

YES!

New Champ!

That's why you didn't get a Reebok deal Carla.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Kind of sad for Carla she's sweet. Joanna was masterful though. This is the top division in WMMA.


----------



## DGenerationMC

First time seeing Dos Anjos fight and he simply scares the shit out of me the way he fights.


----------



## Cashmere

Jedrzejczyk ripped Esparza apart. I might have to give the Strawweight division a chance :hmm:

And because Paige VanZant is hot :evil


----------



## LadPro

Dos Anjos is PEDed out tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard

Hanoi was right, Khabib is the real LW champ.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

New Champ!
Dos Anjos was great tonight, he deserves it.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Holy shit both champs got fucking embarrassed tonight.


----------



## LadPro

IrwinRSchyster said:


> Holy shit both champs got fucking embarrassed tonight.


We still have to wait for the post-fight drug tests tho.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

LadPro said:


> We still have to wait for the post-fight drug tests tho.


I called that over a year ago. RDA is probably the most obvious drug cheat in the game after Hector, who has finally been caught.


----------



## Chloe

Pettis following in Punk's footsteps of making people look strong. :mj2

The reason Pettis lost is because Punk kept suggesting the Anaconda Vice in the corner. :mj2

He also lost because he practiced the bulk of his Jujitsu with Punk. :mj2 

Punk says luck is for losers, the luck is himself. :mj2


----------



## TCE

Good card. RDA/Khabib 2 will be interesting. Khabib will beat Cerrone IMO.


----------



## CM punker

smh the only reason i watched this main event, hell the only reason i watched this ppv was to see punk walk anthony pettis to the ring.. then they didnt even mention his NAME. guess im not gonna watch another ufc event again


----------



## LadPro

CM punker said:


> smh the only reason i watched this main event, hell the only reason i watched this ppv was to see punk walk anthony pettis to the ring.. then they didnt even mention his NAME. guess im not gonna watch another ufc event again


Every UFC PPV of 2015 has been whack as fuck. Never buy a UFC PPV.


----------



## TCE

CM punker said:


> smh the only reason i watched this main event, hell the only reason i watched this ppv was to see punk walk anthony pettis to the ring.. then they didnt even mention his NAME. guess im not gonna watch another ufc event again


You watched it just to see a walk out? Fucking LOL.

Good, fuck off back to your shit, while we reflect our thoughts of what happened in real fighting tonight.


----------



## McQueen

Fanboys ugh.


----------



## Blackbeard

CM punker said:


> smh the only reason i watched this main event, hell the only reason i watched this ppv was to see punk walk anthony pettis to the ring.. then they didnt even mention his NAME. guess im not gonna watch another ufc event again


unkout


----------



## StraightYesSociety

It's nice seeing RDA win and his striking has gotten better and better. Rafael Cordeiro is a good coach. Unfortunately Khabib is tailored made to beat him (and Pettis for that matter).


----------



## JoseBxNYC

UFC is going to keep Paige away from Joanna and feed her cans.


----------



## Killmonger

Just read that RDA tore his MCL three weeks ago...

Let that sink in...


----------



## Ray

Pettis has always been an amazing offensive fighter, but I always thought his defense left a lot to be desired. I actually was picking Pettis until this morning when I changed my pick. I rewatched the Gil/Pettis and some recent Dos Anjos fights. Everyone makes a lot of Pettis beating Gil, but Gil was actually doing really well before the sub. He was getting tagged standing and against the fence. Pettis has always let other fighters pressure him, and I thought that might have been a problem. I figured someone like RDA who has better striking, grappling, and speed than Gil might be able to put it on Pettis early on, and sure enough, that's what happened. Also, RDA being at +450 odds was just ridiculous. I think Pettis is great but I thought those were extremely skewed odds from the start. 

Joanna really surprised me. I thought Carla would've been able to take her down and grind out a decision, but apparently, she was training little league wrestling this camp. Her striking is so extremely terrible. By the end of the fight, I felt like I was watching something illegal. Would like to see Joanna/Gadelha 2, as I remember that being quite a close (and fun) fight.


----------



## Drago

Joanna won. Get the fucking in, you're making us proud girl!


----------



## Rush

Pettis :mj2


----------



## LadPro

Jules Winnfield said:


> Just read that RDA tore his MCL three weeks ago...
> 
> Let that sink in...


Call me crazy, but I swear that man was juicin' his dick off.

If I'm wrong, good for RDA - he truly is amazing.

I just don't get how he absolutely destroyed Pettis the way he did.

I'm not trying to take anything away from the guy, but this was a total brainfuck. 

If he beats Khabib, they'll be calling him the pound-for-pound best in no time.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

IrwinRSchyster said:


> I called that over a year ago. RDA is probably the most obvious drug cheat in the game after Hector, who has finally been caught.


The athletic commission and the UFC even announced prior to this card, that the only drug testing would be pre-fight and post-fight, meaning, no random testing leading up the fight, which is supposed to be the new norm for UFC title fights. IF RDA was on something, he could've stayed on it easily, and felt no ramifications.

Now, his next title fight versus Khabib or Cerrone will be a whole different story, because the new testing policy will be under full effect by then. So he's fucked for his next fight if he is on something.

The UFC is in a decent spot, while RDA isn't a draw AT ALL, and he killed a potential draw in Pettis(for now), the next contender fight features two guys that have a chance on becoming pretty big draws for a lower weight class. Cerrone being lightweight champ would be pretty insane, but something tells me he would be a big draw as champ. Khabib has really come into his own, loads of charisma, and can really talk up a fight.


----------



## Ray

LadPro said:


> Call me crazy, but I swear that man was juicin' his dick off.
> 
> If I'm wrong, good for RDA - he truly is amazing.
> 
> I just don't get how he absolutely destroyed Pettis the way he did.
> 
> I'm not trying to take anything away from the guy, but this was a total brainfuck.
> 
> If he beats Khabib, they'll be calling him the pound-for-pound best in no time.


It really wasn't that surprising. dos Anjos has been steadily improving in every single one of his fights. His striking has gained leaps and bounds over the years. The first time I really noticed him was when he totally beat the shit out of Mark Bocek at UFC 154. 

The biggest improvement I saw in him was in the Benson fight. His striking looked so completely out of this world in that fight and I knew right then that he was a threat.

The only guy dos Anjos lost to in the last 3 years is Khabib, who everyone knows is legit as fuck. Early stoppage aside, he murked Benson, amputated Nate Diaz's leg via leg kicks, and convincingly beat Donald Cerrone. 

I really don't think anyone besides Khabib can beat dos Anjos at LW.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

I just think its funny how whenever their is an interview with anyone from Rufus sport they all talk up Askern as this amazing wrestling coach yet they all have pretty bad takedown defense. Askern isn't a guy I would want coaching cause he is so unorthodox in his grappling. It was awesome to see the first Polish champion in the UFC


----------



## Blackbeard

> "Honda mom look like Kim Kardashian mom. She give interview for what? She want to be TMZ superstar? I missed weight 1 time in 10 years. I don't know where she read this but I can guarantee I make 140lbs. Cat Zingano was world Champion 125 before going up in weight to test herself, same thing Pacquiao is doing against Mayweather. Honda would rather fight girls she know she can beat in the first round because the last time she challenge herself she only take home a Bronze medal. Maybe we can ask Dana to give the loser of our fight a medal so she feel better about herself. I don't need my mom to give interview about how I will break some movie stars nose! Honda look pussy. Before she talk about me but now she quiet and her mom defend her. Everybody knows the time is coming. Ms. Housey please sit front row our fight and you will cry. Watch Joanna Jedrzejczyk last fight this is perfect example of how To stop takedown. *I don't want your belt, I want your soul.* #ChampionVsChampion."


http://www.mmamania.com/2015/3/17/8235485/cris-cyborg-gets-personal-ill-make-ronda-rousey-mom-cry-when-beat-her-pussy-daughter-mma


----------



## EyeZac

House Blackbeard said:


> http://www.mmamania.com/2015/3/17/8235485/cris-cyborg-gets-personal-ill-make-ronda-rousey-mom-cry-when-beat-her-pussy-daughter-mma


:ti

That's wonderful Cyborg that you can make 140lbs, just 5 more to go and we will be all good to go.


----------



## Stormbringer

Is this for the title? If not then why not Catchweight of 140 pounds?


----------



## Duke Silver

DX-Superkick said:


> Is this for the title? If not then why not Catchweight of 140 pounds?


Ronda's the champ, why would they do a catchweight? This isn't a Silva/GSP situation, or even Silva playing around at LHW.

If Cyborg can't make 135 she'll be one and done in the UFC. What happens if Cyborg wins at 140? The shine is off Ronda (but she's still the champ) and Cyborg can't carry the momentum forward. UFC would be stupid to take that risk [of potentially killing a division] while Ronda is on the rise and still building woman's MMA.

If Ronda's drawing ability starts to diminish (as opposed to the current upswing), and the division begins to lose momentum, I'm sure the UFC will reconsider. There's really no reason to take the risk right now.


----------



## Irish Jet

If Ronda's going to talk herself up against men, hypothetical fights that can literally never happen, then she should either shut the fuck up or take her on the biggest challenge which she quite easily could make happen.


----------



## Blackbeard

Duke Silver said:


> Ronda's the champ, why would they do a catchweight? This isn't a Silva/GSP situation, or even Silva playing around at LHW.


I disagree, it's the only meaningful challenge out there for Ronda. Meeting Cyborg at 140lb for a one off catchweight is a fair compromise.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

House Blackbeard said:


> I disagree, it's the only meaningful challenge out there for Ronda. Meeting Cyborg at 140lb for a one off catchweight is a fair compromise.


No it isn't. A world champion shouldn't have to move when she's literally carrying an entire division. What happens if Ronda loses? A division dies, and nothing is gained since Cyborg can't make 135. What happens if Ronda loses and Cyborg gets popped for drugs since this is her first UFC fight, and the UFC will actually drug test? Again, another loss.

It's not worth it for the UFC, nor Ronda to risk that much for one fight, especially when Ronda's in a weight class lower.


----------



## Blackbeard

Nothing anyone can say will dissuade me, that fight needs to happen for Ronda's legacy. She's more than capable of fighting above 135lb when you look at her background.

The hypocrisy is also astounding since Ronda was more than willing to fight Carano at 145lb's.

And you also have to factor in all the disgusting shit Ronda and her family have said about Cyborg.


----------



## BruiserBrody

http://culturecrossfire.com/sports/...the-best-mma-ppv-that-never-was/#.VQrAgo7F_rE 

I took a look at the possibilities of what the line up could have been had the Frank Shamrock vs. Ken Shamrock PPV came to pass back in 2008. The background of the fights and the aftermath of why it all came apart is covered as well.


----------



## Duke Silver

House Blackbeard said:


> *Nothing anyone can say will dissuade me*, that fight needs to happen for Ronda's legacy. She's more than capable of fighting above 135lb when you look at her background.
> 
> The hypocrisy is also astounding since Ronda was more than willing to fight Carano at 145lb's.
> 
> And you also have to factor in all the disgusting shit Ronda and her family have said about Cyborg.


So your mind is closed on the situation. What's the point of discussing it any further?

No one is disputing that it's Ronda's biggest challenge or that it would help cement her legacy. It's everything outside of those 2 factors that make the fight a terrible idea at 140lbs right now [for the UFC]. As a fan, it's a fight that most people want to see regardless of the weight class, but if you can't understand why it won't happen right now, you're not thinking very deeply.

Taking a chance on a drug-cheat who can't make the weight limit for a one-off PPV buyrate. Tremendous upside there.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Conor/Aldo's world press tour starts today in brazil, everyone involved seems determined to make this the million buys biggest fight of the year so Im expecting fuckery of the highest order all this week :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

Rousey vs Correia official for UFC 190 :mark:

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12522910/rond-rousey-face-bethe-correia-ufc-190

Correia is a magnificent striker. It should be an entertaining fight if she has the right gameplan ( which is easier said than done :side: ).


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^Rousey by armbar, 10 seconds



Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Im expecting fuckery of the highest order all this week :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

Magnificent striker? lel

It'll be another steamrolling for Ronda.


----------



## EyeZac

So Ronda is going to end up beating Tate for a third time. Can't wait to hear Tate continue to say she can beat Ronda after she taps for the third time.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Frieza said:


> So Ronda is going to end up beating Tate for a third time. Can't wait to hear Tate continue to say she can beat Ronda after she taps for the third time.


Still be about as believable as anyone in that trash division.


----------



## Cashmere

Frieza said:


> So Ronda is going to end up beating Tate for a third time. Can't wait to hear Tate continue to say she can beat Ronda after she taps for the third time.


This whole thing between Tate and Rousey reminds me of Never Back Down. If you saw the movie before, it's hilarious the way it's so similar to their real life rivalry. First time they met, Rousey took her out in the 1st round. 2nd time, Tate pushed her to the later rounds before tapping out. When Tate beats Eye in the title eliminator, then 3rd times the charm. She has the heart and determination to beat Rousey. All she needs to do is to put it all together when she gets the final chance.


----------



## LaMelo

Rousey is going to kick ***!


----------



## Blackbeard

I loved how calm and collected Aldo was during the staredown. Meanwhile Connor was flapping his gums like a chiwawa.


----------



## EyeZac

₵A$H®;46666634 said:


> This whole thing between Tate and Rousey reminds me of Never Back Down. If you saw the movie before, it's hilarious the way it's so similar to their real life rivalry. First time they met, Rousey took her out in the 1st round. 2nd time, *Tate pushed her to the later rounds* before tapping out. When Tate beats Eye in the title eliminator, then 3rd times the charm. She has the heart and determination to beat Rousey. All she needs to do is to put it all together when she gets the final chance.


It was the 58 seconds into the third round, that's not even half way. Tate got her ass kicked in the second fight. Her face was all messed up. Tate escaped a few submissions and stayed in the fighter longer than anyone but other than that she has horrible. She played right into Ronda's skill set by going for the takedown constantly.

Tate gets more credit than she should for that second fight.


----------



## RKing85

I agree that a third Rousey/Tate fight would be completely pointless, but it's the only option really after Bethe.

the women's 145 division is pretty thin. 

And sadly, it's by FAR the deepest women's MMA division.


----------



## Cashmere

Frieza said:


> It was the 58 seconds into the third round, that's not even half way. Tate got her ass kicked in the second fight. Her face was all messed up. Tate escaped a few submissions and stayed in the fighter longer than anyone but other than that she has horrible. She played right into Ronda's skill set by going for the takedown constantly.
> 
> Tate gets more credit than she should for that second fight.


Her ground defense was good. She managed to get out of a few armbar attempts. I agree about her constantly trying to go for shoots was idiotic. Pride got in the way of judgment. That, and her ridiculous corner giving her ill advice. Bryan Caraway and co. are holding her back. She might not never reach her full potential while she's surrounded by them.

Imo though she deserves credit. She managed to get out of the 1st round against freakin Ronda Rousey. Tate might not have the skill set to match with other chicks, but as you saw with her versus McMann, she's ballsy and she will eventually catch up.


----------



## Londrick

*First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*














































Dude looks awesome. Can't wait for his debut.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*






Someone had to do it


----------



## LSF45

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

It's weird to see him without the hand wrap with the Xs on them.

But, the fight shorts work well with him! I'll definitely be rooting for him to do well in the UFC.


----------



## It's Yersel!

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

UFC forum this shite


----------



## VIPER

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

:banderas Yes, Phil, yes.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

Apparently debuting "December at the latest" too.

Best of luck to him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

Punk looks great. Far cry from being a short order cook, aint he?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

Damn, he looks great.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

"Legend" :maury he looks so funny too. :ti


----------



## TheBOAT

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

Legend? 

:ti :maury :ha


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

WWE Legend :chlol

This man is going to get his ass kicked and I cant wait to watch.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

Looking good.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

He looks funny.


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

The bottom pic isn't really flattering so to speak. But other than that he looks good, Punk finna be the first WWE legend to succeed in UFC.


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

Punk is far from a legend, but he does look great


----------



## Karma101

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

Let's go Phil!


----------



## Overcomer

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*



sesshomaru said:


> Someone had to do it


lol CM Punk's build was never that bad- yeah compared to HHH and others like him who were juiced to the gills he looked like shit, but compared to the average man CM. P was pretty built. I'm sure when HHH said that he probably thought he was mr funny pants and really put one over him- the real funny part is without the gear HHH would probably look much worse than him lmao


----------



## Londrick

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

ECW World Championship (1 time)[383]
World Heavyweight Championship (3 times)[384][385][386]
World Tag Team Championship (1 time)[387] – with Kofi Kingston
WWE Championship (2 times)1[388][389]
WWE Intercontinental Championship (1 time)[390]
Money in the Bank (2008, 2009)[82][98]
Nineteenth Triple Crown Champion[96]

But yet people say he's not a legend. :duck


----------



## braajeri

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*

Changed from trunks to shorts, and put MMA gloves on. Everything else looks the same.


----------



## TCE

Oh gawd! The WWE fans are back.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

inb4 Aldo gets injured.


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*



Braylyt said:


> The bottom pic isn't really flattering so to speak. But other than that he looks good, Punk finna be the first WWE legend to succeed in UFC.


oops


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: First official pics of WWE Legend Philip Brooks in his UFC Gear*



brandiexoxo said:


> oops


Brock wasn't a WWE legend yet when he was in UFC, he would be if he were to return when his contract is up.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Punk looks pretty out of shape there for a guy who's been in basically fight camp mode this long. How is it possible to do all that training with the cardio he has and still look like that? :deandre

He's going to be outmuscled badly at whatever weight class he goes to if he's carrying that much extra padding


----------



## EyeZac

₵A$H®;46670546 said:


> Her ground defense was good. She managed to get out of a few armbar attempts. I agree about her constantly trying to go for shoots was idiotic. Pride got in the way of judgment. That, and her ridiculous corner giving her ill advice. Bryan Caraway and co. are holding her back. She might not never reach her full potential while she's surrounded by them.
> 
> Imo though she deserves credit. She managed to get out of the 1st round against freakin Ronda Rousey. Tate might not have the skill set to match with other chicks, but as you saw with her versus McMann, she's ballsy and she will eventually catch up.


It says a lot about Ronda when making it out of the first round with her is impressive. I agree she had some good ground defense and her fight against McMann was a good showing. Still, the media constantly mentioning Tate taking Ronda to the late rounds is so frustrating because she didn't even make the halfway through the fight. Totally fine with everything else that people want to say about Tate but they make the mistake at pretending like it was the 5th round and then she got caught.


----------



## Irish Jet

Worst stoppage I've ever seen in these prelims.


----------



## Blackbeard

mr.socko2101 said:


> Punk looks pretty out of shape there for a guy who's been in basically fight camp mode this long. How is it possible to do all that training with the cardio he has and still look like that? :deandre
> 
> He's going to be outmuscled badly at whatever weight class he goes to if he's carrying that much extra padding


I am sure Phil will look a little more toned and lean once he does a proper weight cut.


----------



## RKing85

Shayna Baszler needs to get cut. ASAP

But because she's one of Ronda's girls, she won't.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Time for Koscheck to derail the Silva hype train for like the fourth time


----------



## EyeZac

It would be fantastic if Silva lost to Koscheck here. This hype train has been messed up so much it might not be able to take another hit.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Oh Josh.

Time to retire.


----------



## RKing85

Fuck that fifth round of Maia/LaFlare was painful. Maia's cardio has always been horrific.

Thankfully for him he did enough in the first 4 rounds.


----------



## B-Dawg

Dillashaw is out with a broken rib and Brock isn't coming back.

:WHYYY


----------



## Duke Silver

Demetrious Johnson vs. Kyoji Horiguchi now headlining 186. :lelbrock

Poor Mighty Mouse and his PPV misfortunes. First Jones/Gustaffson 2 gets scrapped, now Dillashaw/Baroa 2. I hope he didn't compromise to get PPV percentage written into his contract.


----------



## EyeZac

Rousey is on all the shows! Dat mainstream appeal is strong. :banderas


----------



## Myers

:lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

inb4 Aldo gets injured.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Good god, Shamrock looks ancient. This fight will be a disaster. I can't wait.


----------



## BornBad

CMG knows how to promote his fights


----------



## Blackbeard

God I am going to enjoy watching Aldo violate that twat. This will be Hendo vs. Bisping all over again.


----------



## B-Dawg

I really cannot wait for Aldo to absolutely fist Conor.


----------



## SonoShion

These embedded episodes have been fantastic so far.










:banderas


----------



## BornBad

Conor is the master of trolling, don't know if he's self confident or just acting his big mouth

https://instagram.com/p/0oTm8kJJa_/?taken-by=ufc


----------



## Meki

Anyone know when my boy Khabib is facing Cerrone for a shot at the title. I read that it was at UFC 187 but without any real conformation.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

BornBad said:


> Conor is the master of trolling, don't know if he's self confident or just acting his big mouth
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0oTm8kJJa_/?taken-by=ufc


I think he's just a fucking idiot, dude.


----------



## RKing85

I suggest finding tonight's LC Davis/Hideo Tokoro scrap from Bellator tonight online. Really good fight.


----------



## Smh13

Meki said:


> Anyone know when my boy Khabib is facing Cerrone for a shot at the title. I read that it was at UFC 187 but without any real conformation.


Yea 187 man its been confirmed for a few months,he doesn't have to worry about that title shot though,this is cowboys time:wink2:


----------



## Smh13

I see most people don't seem to like my man McGregor,let me tell you's something,i've followed this guy for the past 5 years through everything,theres not a person who trains harder,who's as obsessed with this game as he is and who has the drive thats in him now to beat Aldo and own this division theres not a man in the world that would stop him,he wants this more than anything and trains harder than anyone,Aldos a great fighter etc but theres not a chance he can beat McGregor in any aspect,He also has an entire country behind him and he thrives on that,I have nothing but respect for Aldo and everyone else in the division as theres some brilliant fighters but theres only one King + people seem to hate him because of his cockiness but Silva was always a cocky fighter? not comparing him to Silva at all in terms of greatness but nobody hated Silva because of it,its just the way he is,people don't understand where this kid was 8/9 years ago and what he has become after being heavily doubted by everyone including his family


----------



## Vader

You have a very poignant username.


----------



## Flux

Silva was cocky because he was beating Machida, Vitor and Chael Sonnen, not Dustin Poirier and Denis Siever.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Smh13 said:


> Yea 187 man its been confirmed for a few months,he doesn't have to worry about that title shot though,this is cowboys time:wink2:


It's always Cowboy's time to look really good in irrelevant fights and then lose the big one.



Smh13 said:


> I see most people don't seem to like my man McGregor,let me tell you's something,i've followed this guy for the past 5 years through everything,theres not a person who trains harder,who's as obsessed with this game as he is .


Don't give a shit, he's a fucking douche bag. And he was gifted an undeserved title shot just for being a loudmouthed prick. 

Also Dana would spank your little bum if he heard you saying McGregor works harder in the gym than MMA GOAT Ronday Rousey.

And I hated Anderson Silva for being so cocky too especially given I had seen his fights in PRIDE and I knew how much of a headcase he is when things don't go exactly his way.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

lmao @ people still thinking Conor doesnt 'deserve' his title shot yet Mendes, Lamas and KZ did by beating the same or lesser quality opponents to get theirs unk2

or Edgar who got his coming off TWO loses, thats the funniest thing about his situation, if the UFC were truly a meritocracy Edgar wouldnt have got his first fight with Aldo and the situation would be totally different right now.

man I cant wait for the tears, rage and excuses when Conor walks right through Jose just as easy as he's walked through everyone else :banderas no one is beating this guy til after he becomes two weight champ then gets taken out by true GOAT Joseph Duffy, either way Ireland wins so fuck all y'all.

also, what in the name of FUCK is this weird alien creature?


----------



## ChaelSonnen

mannnn the UFC 186 card went from pretty exciting to pretty shit real fast


----------



## Blackbeard

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> also, what in the name of FUCK is this weird alien creature?


:banderas Rory's slowly but surely transforming into Patrick Bateman.


----------



## Rush

Smh13 said:


> I see most people don't seem to like my man McGregor,let me tell you's something,i've followed this guy for the past 5 years through everything,theres not a person who trains harder,who's as obsessed with this game as he is and who has the drive thats in him now to beat Aldo and own this division theres not a man in the world that would stop him,he wants this more than anything and trains harder than anyone,Aldos a great fighter etc but theres not a chance he can beat McGregor in any aspect,He also has an entire country behind him and he thrives on that,I have nothing but respect for Aldo and everyone else in the division as theres some brilliant fighters but theres only one King + people seem to hate him because of his cockiness but Silva was always a cocky fighter? not comparing him to Silva at all in terms of greatness but nobody hated Silva because of it,its just the way he is,people don't understand where this kid was 8/9 years ago and what he has become after being heavily doubted by everyone including his family





Flux said:


> Silva was cocky because he was beating Machida, Vitor and Chael Sonnen, not Dustin Poirier and Denis Siever.


^^^ That. Silva had a reason to be cocky. McGregor hasn't earned the right yet. If he beats Aldo then he will have.



Hollywood Hanoi said:


> man I cant wait for the tears, rage and excuses when Conor walks right through Jose just as easy as he's walked through everyone else :banderas no one is beating this guy til after he becomes two weight champ then gets taken out by true GOAT Joseph Duffy, either way Ireland wins so fuck all y'all.


Can't tell if you're trolling or if you are just blinded by Conor's jizz m8.


----------



## Myers

Connor seems to love the spotlight and the high life. All I see is him in private jets, expensive cars, and nice hotels leading up to this fight. I hope when training camp starts he isn't still running his mouth on every media outlet. Aldo's been on top for years and and doesn't want to lose his spot, especially to someone who only had to beat an 11th ranked, over the hill fighter to get a title shot.


----------



## Punkholic

If you guys didn't watch WSOF 19, you missed out big time. Great card and the main event - Gaethje vs Palomino - easily is a FOTY early candidate.


----------



## Punkholic

BornBad said:


> Conor is the master of trolling, don't know if he's self confident or just acting his big mouth
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0oTm8kJJa_/?taken-by=ufc


Having a big mouth (and also backing it up inside the octagon) is what has gotten him as popular as he is today and if it's working, then I don't see why he should stop and I'm sure he sees that as well and that's why he acts like that.

Works with me, I fucking love the guy.


----------



## TCE

Punkholic said:


> If you guys didn't watch WSOF 19, you missed out big time. Great card and the main event - Gaethje vs Palomino - easily is a FOTY early candidate.


Yeah, that was a great event. The main event was fucking incredible. They're both easily UFC level fighters, especially Gaethje. He's a very exciting fighter as well.

Also, the Tokoro/Davis fight in Bellator on Friday was amazing as well. 

In both fights, all four fighters were rocked/dropped multiple times. Gaethje was rocked a few times but didn't drop though.

Honestly, two FOTY candidates happened over the weekend, check them out if you haven't seen them already.


----------



## RKing85

I want a Tokoro/Davis Best of 9 series, one fight on each of the next 8 Bellator cards.

Gaethje is UFC ready. Don't think he would be champ, but he would definitly win more than he would lose.


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Blackbeard

> A light heavyweight fight between former title contenders Alexander Gustafsson and Glover Teixeira will headline UFC Fight Night on June 20 in Berlin.


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/12588321/alexander-gustafsson-glover-teixeira-headline-ufc-fight-night-june-20-berlin

Interesting fight for Gus.










http://mmajunkie.com/2015/03/cyborg-posts-pic-of-brazilian-curves-unsure-she-can-make-135-with-brazilian-bootay

kada


----------



## BornBad

Dublin conference is fucking bollocks...


----------



## Silent Alarm

The sooner Aldo beats McGregor into a bloody pulp, the better.

Fuck him and his knacker fans.


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Mr. Socko

This McGregor didn't earn the shot crack is total bollocks. He beat two top 10 ranked guys and everyone above him has already fought Aldo. If people want to say he got handed an easy road to the shot fair enough but nobody deserves a shot at Aldo right now more than McGregor outside of possibly Edgar. Even then that would be a rematch of a fight that sadly looks less an less close every time I watch it.

That said, Aldo is in another league and is smart enough not to enter a boxing match with McGregor. Aldo by sub.

McGregor did as much for his shot as Weidman, Jones, Velasquez etc. did.


----------



## Liam Miller

Judging from the press stuff and what not it seems Conor has brought in a new group of super mongs.


----------



## Blackbeard

The favouritism Dana's showing Connor is disgraceful. He allowed him to snatch away the belt and then stopped Aldo from doing anything, what a joke.

I really hope Aldo knocks this fucking twat into a coma.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Aldo should be smart enough to realize that every stunt, staredown and insult means more money in his paycheck, he’s been complaining about his pay for years, doesn't like to promote himself and now Conor’s been working overtime to turn him into the ultimate humble babyface champ, Conor probably made Aldo more fans in a week than he has himself in years, everyone’s getting paid off this fight, I doubt theyre that sensitive about it. Whole tour’s been gold btw, Im amazed how appalled some people get over some relatively mild fuckery between two guys heading for a fight in a cage, and what is it about Q&A’s that brings out the absolute dirt worst in all mma fans? fight week is gonna be bananas, they should just cancel 186 and show three hours of out takes from the 189 tour Embeddeds on ppv imo.


----------



## samizayn

McGregor's gotten so under my skin, I feel like such a mark  Well that's the name of the game I guess


----------



## TCE




----------



## TCE

Chad Mendes just smashed Lamas.


----------



## Cashmere

I totally need to watch a replay of Peña's fight. I'm so high on that chick. I hope she can fight someone in the top 10 next. Preferably Carmouche or Nunes.


----------



## RKing85

Pena is fucking crazy. and not in a good way. Making up that bullshit story about getting attacked.

Heard some people say her next opponent should be Zingano. I think the bloom would come off Pena's rose pretty quickly if she fought Cat.


----------



## Cashmere

RKing85 said:


> Pena is fucking crazy. and not in a good way. Making up that bullshit story about getting attacked.
> 
> Heard some people say her next opponent should be Zingano. I think the bloom would come off Pena's rose pretty quickly if she fought Cat.


Yeah. She is kinda "out there" :lol. But she does have potential. I saw the fight. She's relentless with her top game/mount, but little to no technique. She'll get there in time with a few more lowkey fights. 

Lol no way. She's no where near ready for Alpha Cat. Move up slowly in the rankings. Carmouche and/or Nunes would be good test if she wants to tackle the bottom half.


----------



## Mr. Socko

That sloppy ass GnP and Dudieva's nonexistent sweep or escape game while Pena postured up forever. :ugh2

To think Pena's probably the best prospect at WBW. JFC.


----------



## RKing85

the women's divisions are painfully thin.

and to think, there are people who want the UFC to bring in more women's weight classes. I can think of nothing I would like less. The last thing in the world the UFC needs right now is more weight classes, male or female.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Bellator wins preliminary injunction, keeps Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson off UFC 186 fight card
http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/4/7/8362117/bellator-wins-preliminary-injunction-quinton-rampage-jackson-off-ufc?utm_campaign=mmafighting&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter

186 looking pretty ehhh right now :deandre

wonder who they're gonna put against Maldonado now? Feijao? Krylov? De Lima? Latifi? someone else?


----------



## LadPro

^ I'm ready for Rampage vs. Linton Vassell now.

No, but seriously. I'd mark out for a Rampage/Vassell fight.

That would make for a nice Friday night Bellator main event.


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Bellator wins preliminary injunction, keeps Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson off UFC 186 fight card
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/4/7/8362117/bellator-wins-preliminary-injunction-quinton-rampage-jackson-off-ufc?utm_campaign=mmafighting&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


Good! It's about time Dana felt the taste of defeat :banderas


----------



## samizayn

lel @ 186's entire existence


----------



## Walls

186 has certainly taken it up the ass with no lube and no thank you after.


----------



## LadPro

They ought to just trade Wanderlei for Rampage lol.


----------



## Brock

Can someone tell me which fight this is from please: https://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/Qp...cdn.com/photo_images/904462/GYI0060958920.jpg


----------



## Irish Jet

Carwin fight I think.


----------



## Walls

That is from the Carwin fight, yes.


----------



## Blackbeard

Nate Diaz vs. Matt Brown at UFC 189. Nate's moving back up to WW.




> Champ Jose Aldo vs. Conor McGregor – for featherweight title
> Champ Robbie Lawler vs. Rory MacDonald – for welterweight title
> Dennis Bermudez vs. Jeremy Stephens
> John Hathaway vs. Gunnar Nelson
> Brandon Thatch vs. John Howard
> Alex Garcia vs. Mike Swick
> Matt Brown vs. Nate Diaz



http://mmajunkie.com/2015/04/nate-diaz-returns-to-welterweight-meets-matt-brown-on-stacked-ufc-189-in-las-vegas


----------



## Achilles

I was wondering if somebody could tell me what the methods are for watching UFC PPVs in Canada? Can they only be ordered through your cable provider, such as Rogers, or can I buy them online and watch them on my TV via certain devices?


----------



## Drago

Anyone else watching UFC Fight Night: Gonzaga vs. Cro Cop 2? This is the UFC's first trip to Poland and great show so far.

JoJo though










Błachowicz is next, war Janek!


----------



## TheJack

Mirko Fucking Cro Cop.

:applause


----------



## KicksToFaces!

HOLY SHIT! That was awesome. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

MIRKO FUCKING CRO COP!

Those elbows were fucking brutal. That one on the ground must have been like getting hit with a shovel.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

Cro Cop still got it!!


----------



## Blackbeard

I get that people were happy to see Cro Cop win but the ending really flattered him. He was getting his ass kicked right up until the moment Gonzaga gassed.

I was impressed with the Ukranian chick. She steamrolled Calderwood.


----------



## TCE

CRO COPPPP!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

CRO CROP!! Just watched the fight today and what a beautiful comeback (well beautiful in a poetic justice sense) it wasn't left kick cemetery, but for Cro Crop to once again look slow and abit timid only to in round three rattle off that comeback, watch the guard and rain down VICIOUS elbows with some of those vintage hammerfists and score a win at 40 freaking years old giving up five years and facing a heavy guy when Cro Crop is a small heavyweight and not to mention Cro Crop seemingly is fighting with some degree of nerve damage and a guy so many have written off and no less get the w vs a guy who made you on the wrong end of a clip in the all time highlight reel, man what a moment. Forget JR's branding of Matt Hardy, Cro Crop = never say die. Would've been a great way for Cro Crop to bow out considering this was just a flash of greatness and I highly, highly doubt Crop has another legit run in him (hell he never quite did 7/8 years ago). 

Next fight for Cro Crop? I've seen people throw around Reem, but I think that would be a hellish match to make Mirko try to size up to. I think* Big Nog *is the way to go as a sort of "dying breed" type match and no serious title rank contention. Like I said, I just don't see Crop having much left in the tank in regards to a legit run.


----------



## RKing85

Calderwood's armbar defense was hideous. Like that is first month white belt shit.


----------



## Blackbeard

> *“Oh my god, this is so fu*king stupid. Why is she bit*hing about — who’s the woman fighter that she keeps complaining about? …Cyborg. Fight Cyborg.”
> 
> “Tell her to shut the hell up. I don’t want to hear you say you can fight a man until you fight Cyborg. And don’t insist that she gets drug tested for anything, and don’t insist that she makes weight. Shut the hell up and fight the woman like a real fighter does. Don’t worry about rules and "this" and "that".”*


http://www.bjpenn.com/woah-don-fryes-message-ronda-rousey-shut-hell-fight-cyborg/

:Banderas


----------



## Rookie of the Year

My man Don Frye putting Ronda on blast, damn.

I can see both sides, really. And also, there's the UFC's stance. Dana won't want to allow anything that could hurt his baby girl Ronda, which would definitely include a roided up Cyborg at a catchweight.

That said, I love Ronda, but saying shit like she could beat Cain Velasquez sounds like she's starting to believe her own hype a bit.


----------



## Cashmere

Lel he just contradicted his own stance. He's trying to say Rousey is not a real fighter if she doesn't want to fight Cyborg, but a real fighter wouldn't resort to juicing. That's what Cyborg is. A roided-up robot. 

I want to see that fight just like everyone else, but at least try to be rational and make sense of the situation.


----------



## McQueen

I do feel Dana/Rousey (DRousey?) are ducking Cyborg to possibly protect Rousey as his pet project, yet at the same time it's Cyborgs fault for being juiced to the gills because there is no reason the champion should fight someone who is blatantly cheating. Cyborg and her camp is just giving DRousey ammunition not to fight her.


----------



## Blackbeard

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> but a real fighter wouldn't resort to juicing.


unkout

More than 90% of the fighters on the planet have juiced at some stage.


----------



## Cashmere

House Blackbeard said:


> unkout
> 
> More than 90% of the fighters on the planet have juiced at some stage.


:jordan

So that makes it ok? Cyborg will get beat eventually, so don't worry lel.


----------



## Blackbeard

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> :jordan
> 
> So that makes it ok? Cyborg will get beat eventually, so don't worry lel.


No but if you're going to take that attitude with Cyborg you might as well complain about all of the others fighters out there who have ever juiced.

IF Ronda ever mans up Cyborg will get tested heavily. So who the fuck cares.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bellator have just signed Phil Davis. Don't get why the UFC let him go, I guess it was another Okami/Fitch scenario.

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/04/bellator-announces-signing-of-ufc-contender-phil-davis

McGregor just went full retard. Got a Tiger tattoo on his belly :hayden3


----------



## RKing85

Davis going to do just fine in Bellator.

And it's like Conor wants us to make fun of him.


----------



## bob_bloblaw

Ronda's a fucking beast. I like how she was in Fast and Furious. But if she and the other chick was to go head to head IRL, Ronda would put her in an armlock in 5 seconds.


----------



## own1997

.


----------



## own1997




----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rafael dos Anjos wasn't too pleased with Bobby Green's accusations of doping after his fight against Anthony Pettis. The champion believes Green wants to promote himself by talking about him and says he won't take it easy next time they train again.
Lightweight.contender,.Bobby Green.was one of those who claimed it was rather obvious Dos Anjos was using something because of the way he was able to perform even though he fought with an injured knee.

"[Pettis], you didn’t do nothing wrong, you just don’t know what happened because you got bamboozled, you got played," Green toldBJPenn.com. "Look at him, look at your body look at his body..This guy goes five rounds non-stop, takes every shot like nothing, come on now.”

"I sparred with him personally, I felt it. I was like there’s something here. There’s something a little bit different here. I knew what was going to happen to Ant, I knew what was going to happen," he said. "It’s [like] how Barry Bonds started hitting home runs."

This was from bloodyelbow.com and Green interview was with bjpenn.com


----------



## Drago

UFC Fight Night: Machida vs. Rockhold in two days. Card isn't spectacular, but Lyoto is always fun to watch and there should be some decent matches (Herrig vs. VanZant	will be great bout I guess).


----------



## Blackbeard

Should I be worried about Machida?



















Injury, bad weight cut?


----------



## Drago

Nah, I think he's fine.


----------



## RKing85

feel sorry for Jacare. If he was still facing Romero, there was an outside chance that the winner of that fight could have gotten the next title shot. But with Romero falling out of the fight, it's 100% guaranteed that the winner of Rockhold/Machida is getting the next title shot. At least I would think so.

Going with Rockhold, Jacare, Swanson, Van Zant (with extreme hesitation), Dariush, Cummins, and Mizugaki


----------



## McQueen

House Blackbeard said:


> Should I be worried about Machida?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Injury, bad weight cut?


You should be worried you'll die of boredom watching him


----------



## B-Dawg

I want Rockhold and Paige to win, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Blackbeard

McQueen said:


> You should be worried you'll die of boredom watching him


You cheeky bastard :lol


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Rockhold* by Decision
*Jacare* by Submission
*Swanson* by Decision
*Herrig* by Decision
*Miller *by Submission
*OSP* by TKO
*Anderson *by Decision
*Sterling* by Decision


Going with Rockhold just because of Machida wincing in pain. That match is a tossup for me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

gonna embarass myself with these picks once again :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

Absolutely outstanding from Holloway. 

But McGregor hasn't fought anyone derp derp...

A rematch between those two would be a great option down the line.



Irish Jet said:


> McGregor also looks better with every Max Holloway fight.


:mcgregoat


----------



## RKing85

Amazing performance from Rockhold. Was expecting him to win, but not that dominating. 

Weidman/Rockhold. Yes please.


----------



## B-Dawg

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> I want Rockhold and Paige to win, but I don't see it happening.


lol


----------



## samizayn

I didn't catch the replay, but how exactly did Machida fall in the first round? Looks like he tripped over his own feet, which is still a well done to Rockhold but doesn't sit well with me.

Just realised UFC 186 is next weekend and it's at the point where I'm actually upset for Dana. tfw Bisping is the biggest draw on your PPV card :mj2


----------



## RKing85

it certainly appeared to be a slip to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I think he tripped.


----------



## Blackbeard

Lyoto :mj2

I wonder if they'll make Rockhold face Jacaré again given that the December card is ages away. The winner of that fight will provide Weidman with a tough challenge.


----------



## Killmonger

Luke might whoop Weidman's ass.

That shit was complete and utter domination.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Weidman/Rockhold at MSG? Awesome  Weidman still has Belfort to deal with though. I think Weidman will handily beat Belfort, especially a TRT-less one but he's always been explosive in the first so hopefully no underestimating. 

Loved the card as well. 'Cool Hand' Luke Rockhold is a beast, so's Holloway, Jacare and really liking Paige Van Zant. Thought her fight with Herrig was really entertaining.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rampage-Maldonado is back on. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590650412933480451


----------



## RKing85

0 interest in that match. Less than 0.

Ben Askren had a no contest in ONE earlier this morning.


----------



## Killmonger

Not even the slightest bit interested in this shit tonight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Feel bad for UFC on this one. They originally had so much cool shit planned for this card, it wasn't like last year where they booked shit sandwiches and told us to enjoy the taste.

We were going to get Barao vs. Dillashaw II for the bantamweight belt as the main event, to give a double title fight. There was going to be a welterweight title eliminator of Rory McDonald in his hometown of Montreal against Hector Lombard, would have been a crazy fight, but Lombard got done for drugs.

Potential main card:

Barao vs. Dillashaw II
Mighty Mouse vs. Kyoto Horiguchi
MacDonald vs. Lombard
Rampage vs. Maldonado
Bisping vs. Dollaway

I really like Rampage, so I'm watching this shit regardless. I set up an online betting thing just to make the main event more interesting. $50 across two fights, picking the underdogs Jabouin and Horiguchi. If both guys win, I get over $1000. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stormbringer

This card has and had no appeal to me at all outside of Rampage. Add in Fabio and this should be amazing.

Just can't get into the guys on the card.


----------



## LadPro

Someone should PM me a link to the fight action.


----------



## Stormbringer

Is anyone watching this show?


----------



## Flux

Very enjoyable show all round, Bisping/Dolloway was great and the finish to Mightymos/Horiguchi bama4


----------



## B-Dawg

So, there's rumors floating about that Jones is out of 187. Doesn't seem like an injury, but a crime of some sort. I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592420627132391425


----------



## Irish Jet

Yeah word going round that he wrecked his car, fled and then drugs were found. So says the ever unreliable sherdog.

Not looking good. Uncle Dana's spin on this should be something though.

Edit: yeah...


----------



## B-Dawg

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592446157495861248
RIP Jonny Bones' career


----------



## B-Dawg

Oh man, DC/Rumble for the title please. I would cry if DC won (I don't think he would beat Rumble, but who knows).


----------



## CornNthemorN

Everyone loves a comeback story. A few press conferences and a stay at rehab and he will be right back. No way in hell dana is gonna leave all the money on the table that is bones jones


----------



## Blackbeard

Holy shit, that's bad. Bones should be stripped IMO. No interim title nonesense, I don't want the division held up.


----------



## Ray

Cocaine found?

Yep. Sounds like our boy.


----------



## B-Dawg

CornNthemorN said:


> Everyone loves a comeback story. A few press conferences and a stay at rehab and he will be right back. No way in hell dana is gonna leave all the money on the table that is bones jones


DWI, Possession, and Hit & Run are potentially _years_ of jail time. He may not have a choice.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

What in the fuck? Even Dana can't spin this. Back when Jones was first done for cocaine, he was all "I'm proud of Jon for getting help" and now this has happened. Looks like that one day in rehab wasn't enough, how shocking.

Even worse, now we're relying on the most unreliable championship fight to stay together in Weidman vs. Belfort. UFC 187 just took a major nosedive.

I was coming into to share some thoughts on UFC 186, but it seems so insignificant now. Jones has ruined his career.


----------



## Ray

It can't be Jon Jones guys. Come on. He went to rehab for a whole 24 hours. He's completely clean now.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jonny boy, for shame.

Have anymore details come out? How much coke we talking bout?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:gameover
I'm annoyed by this. Fucking hell, his career about to go down the toilet. Shame, best fighter in the company about to be brought down by this. 



> On January 19, 2015, Jones was interviewed for the first time since the failed drug test and said: "...I'm not a cocaine addict by any means or not even a frequent user. I just made a really dumb decision and got caught with my pants down in this whole situation"


:jonjones


----------



## DGenerationMC

fpalm Come on, man.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

On the assumption this turns out to be true, basically Bones has just gone and amalgamated all his previous offences into one big badly timed clusterfuck incident. Couldn't make it up could you? Talk about being your own worst enemy.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am actually kinda impressed that Jonny has been able to dominate LHW despite being a modern day Rick James. Imagine how even better Bones would be if he was a boy scout like GSP.


----------



## PuroresuPride18




----------



## Blackbeard

Still yet to see a major outlet write anything about this.


----------



## B-Dawg

Well, if MMA Fighting or MMA Junkie were to write a story on this, and it were to come out as untrue, it could completely destroy their relationship with the UFC and their credibility.


----------



## Irish Jet

Jon is out of the fight. MMAWeekly have confirmed, but FRB is backtracking and saying Jones was never in custody and he "jumped the gun" with his claims.


----------



## RKing85

There's a part of me that wants to say 'never change Jon'. Keep bringing us train wreck entertainment.

On the other hand, a part of me says 'get help Jon, before you hurt yourself or somebody else'


----------



## B-Dawg

MMAWeekly claims that the fight is in jeopardy now, backtracking from them saying it's off. 

Hopefully we get a clearer picture tomorrow.


----------



## Killmonger

Just read that the lady is pregnant...

Jesus.

Get a fucking grip, Jon.


----------



## Deezy

Jesus Jon.....You're supposed to lose the title first before you go all Rampage on a freeway that causes a woman to miscarry.

Damn rookies don't know how to do anything right.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

They're saying no drugs were found either. Sounds like FRB exaggerated the fuck outta the story because it's Jon Jones.


----------



## JasonLives

http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/27/jon-jones-drugs-found-in-crash-car/

So far a guy that "looked like Jon Jones". But it sure doesnt help that they havent been able to reach him and everything points towards him.


----------



## watts63

Never go full rampage, Jon.


----------



## Irish Jet

The pregnant woman suffered a broken arm.

Oh snap.

(intended)


----------



## Cliffy

:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

Thom Yorke said:


>


:maury


----------



## samizayn

Holy shit man, there's a warrant out for his arrest. This is very surreal and sad.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:jonjones


----------



## RKing85

I said all along that I refuse to get excited about 187 until the week of the event, because there was way too much time between the card being announced and the actual event. I was fairly confident somebody would fall off the card. The betting favorite was Belfort, but was pretty sure something would happen to somebody.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jon Jones stripped of the title and suspended indefinitely. Daniel Cormier steps in for the title fight against Anthony Johnson.

I know a lot of people hate him and I can see why, but he was my favorite fighter. Absolutely cleaned that light heavyweight division and he probably would have beaten Anthony Johnson easy. Its a shame that it has to end this way.


----------



## DDMac

Jones is a beast.

And a fuck-up.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Deezy

Should've fired him, this company has been two-faced when it came down to Jon Jones far too long, not sure why anyone should be shocked by Joes behaviour, he's shown a total lack of forethought by entering rehab and leaving the same day. He's a young phemon who got everything too early who developed a sense of entitlement and enablers who never tried to curb any this type of behaviour. He's the Justin Bieber of MMA his handlers, his team or his parents should've tried to stop this shit back when he first had a DUI.

Too many others have been fired from UFC for less. He could eventually get re-signed, but a suspension is nothing. He still gets his Reebok money.


----------



## B-Dawg

YOUR WINNER, AND NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW UFC LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION................

DANIELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORMIEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Cashmere

Paper champion here we go :buffer :mark:


----------



## samizayn

Deezy said:


> Should've fired him, this company has been two-faced when it came down to Jon Jones far too long, not sure why anyone should be shocked by Joes behaviour, he's shown a total lack of forethought by entering rehab and leaving the same day. He's a young phemon who got everything too early who developed a sense of entitlement and enablers who never tried to curb any this type of behaviour. He's the Justin Bieber of MMA his handlers, his team or his parents should've tried to stop this shit back when he first had a DUI.
> 
> Too many others have been fired from UFC for less. He could eventually get re-signed, but a suspension is nothing. *He still gets his Reebok money*.


Too late for them to step away from the official hot mess that is JBJ? I would be pissed if I was locked into that endorsement :lol

Also, why was Chael Sonnen so certain that this fight was not gonna happen? It annoyed me when he started saying that on his podcast but I figured it was Chael so take it with a pinch of salt anyway. But then it happened. HE jinxed it


----------



## Ray

It's so sad to see the arguable greatest fighter of all time damage his legacy like this. 

Although hopefully Jon takes this time to reflect and change, so in the long run, this could be good. Dude was fucking up big time one chance after another.

On a positive note, my boy DC is gonna win that UFC belt :banderas


----------



## Ray

In a eerie coincidence, Muhammad Ali was stripped of his belt 48 years ago to the day. Fun fact considering how much Jones idolizes Ali.


----------



## EyeZac

samizayn said:


> Also, why was Chael Sonnen so certain that this fight was not gonna happen? It annoyed me when he started saying that on his podcast but I figured it was Chael so take it with a pinch of salt anyway. But then it happened. HE jinxed it


Chael comes from the mean streets and everybody knows that the streets talk.


----------



## Deezy

samizayn said:


> Too late for them to step away from the official hot mess that is JBJ? I would be pissed if I was locked into that endorsement :lol
> 
> Also, why was Chael Sonnen so certain that this fight was not gonna happen? It annoyed me when he started saying that on his podcast but I figured it was Chael so take it with a pinch of salt anyway. But then it happened. HE jinxed it


Chael says a lot of things, but he is still around the inner circle and will tell tales out of school, unlike an MMA reporter like Helwani or Frontrow Brian, he has some real insider info instead of just hearsay and Dana White scrums. Maybe he was just shooting the shit with Greg Jackson and Jackson said something that made Chael think this fight isn't happening.


----------



## Deezy

Ray said:


> In a eerie coincidence, Muhammad Ali was stripped of his belt 48 years ago to the day. Fun fact considering how much Jones idolizes Ali.


Both faced a judge, but for totally different reasons :booklel


----------



## watts63

DC vs. Rumble: The man who gases first loses.


----------



## Ray




----------



## RKing85

Props to Dana and the UFC for finally doing the right thing, growing a set of balls, and stripping Jones.


----------



## Mikey Damage

jones is an embarrassment to the UFC right now.

great move by them.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Jon Jones Hit and Run FOOTAGE!!!*


----------



## Vic Capri

Jon Jones, the Jeff Hardy of UFC. fpalm

- Vic


----------



## Stax Classic

Bones still undefeated :draper2


----------



## DOPA

Let's fucking go DC!

Good move to strip Jones, I love him as a fighter but dude needs to get his shit together.


----------



## StarJupes

samizayn said:


> Too late for them to step away from the official hot mess that is JBJ? I would be pissed if I was locked into that endorsement :lol
> 
> Also, why was Chael Sonnen so certain that this fight was not gonna happen? It annoyed me when he started saying that on his podcast but I figured it was Chael so take it with a pinch of salt anyway. But then it happened. HE jinxed it


Chael predicts a lot of things with certainty and if he's wrong they get forgotten. Absolute scumbag guy though.


----------



## Ray

Looks like Reebok has terminated their contract with Jones.


----------



## watts63

Ray said:


> Looks like Reebok has terminated their contract with Jones.


Oh well, at least there's... another... sponsors... he can... turn to... wait.


----------



## Blackbeard

They made the right decision. I just hope Jon is able to find the help he needs and get rid of those demons.

Hope Rumble knocks out Cormier.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

I hope Rumble KO's him in two minutes, only way the title looks anyway legit, love DC but how the fuck is he gonna walk around calling himself the best 205er in the world after getting sonned so bad by Bones? its like the RDA/Khabib thing again, paper champ til he beats him. At least with Rumble theres a legit claim, esp if he destroys Jones two toughest opponents with relative ease, will make it all the more massive for Jones return


----------



## Deezy

As soon as he does the normal rounds of pretend rehab, and apology tour.....he'll be back to where he was.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

kinda funny that he went to fake rehab for coke but he might get sent to real rehab for weed :mj4


----------



## own1997

I'm pulling for DC here. I think he'll win with a submission (rear-naked choke). His wrestling ability will be difficult for Rumble to handle IMO. If Cormier stands up and trades, it's AJ's to win but I don't think he will.


----------



## DOPA

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

So now that Jon has been stripped will we ever see someone break Anderson's title defense record? I think Aldo is currently at 7.


----------



## McQueen

I'm surprised how many people are saying he shouldn't have stripped on social media. WTF are they thinking.


----------



## samizayn

Deezy said:


> Chael says a lot of things, but he is still around the inner circle and will tell tales out of school, unlike an MMA reporter like Helwani or Frontrow Brian, he has some real insider info instead of just hearsay and Dana White scrums. Maybe he was just shooting the shit with Greg Jackson and Jackson said something that made Chael think this fight isn't happening.


What like, Jones takes him aside and says "by the way, I'm kinda feelin to smash my car into a pregnant lady's some time soon" or something? :lol

The impression I got was that he thought JBJ would find some way not to make that walk up to the cage on fight day b/c he didn't want to fight Rumble, but I feel like the whole felony thing might have been a little drastic just for ducking a fight 

I still have Rumble for the fight, although however his reign goes it will be with an asterisk until(?) he gets to fight Jon. Even then, who knows what the years will do to an athlete that is probably at his peak right now.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wanna root for DC, but Rumble is gonna murder him.


----------



## Deezy

samizayn said:


> What like, Jones takes him aside and says "by the way, I'm kinda feelin to smash my car into a pregnant lady's some time soon" or something? :lol
> 
> The impression I got was that he thought JBJ would find some way not to make that walk up to the cage on fight day b/c he didn't want to fight Rumble, but I feel like the whole felony thing might have been a little drastic just for ducking a fight
> 
> I still have Rumble for the fight, although however his reign goes it will be with an asterisk until(?) he gets to fight Jon. Even then, who knows what the years will do to an athlete that is probably at his peak right now.


Rumble had no shot against Jones, to think he was ducking him is just false. Jones would've blanketed him if he thought he was in any trouble.

And no I doubt Chael talked directly to the guy, but people in his camp? He's tight with a lot of fighters, whose to say he was just shooting the shit with people and they just let it slip that the guy was acting strange or generally being a fuck up? 

That or he makes educated guesses like the rest of MMA or pro-wrestling journalists.


----------



## RKing85

Khabib out of 187 now as well.

Patting myself on the back for refusing to get excited about that card in advance.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

ah FUCK! I was prepared for Vitor or The Chris pulling out but not this

Fuck it all to hell :fuckthis


----------



## Irish Jet

The card is still amazing, especially if Cerrone can get a decent opponent.

All assuming the Weidman/Belfort fight holds up. There's still time.


----------



## RKing85

I have little interest in Weidman/Belfort. I think it's a cakewalk for Weidman.


----------



## Blackbeard

At this rate Cerrone will get a title shot before Khabib.


----------



## samizayn

Deezy said:


> Rumble had no shot against Jones, *to think he was ducking him is just false.* Jones would've blanketed him if he thought he was in any trouble.
> 
> And no I doubt Chael talked directly to the guy, but people in his camp? He's tight with a lot of fighters, whose to say he was just shooting the shit with people and they just let it slip that the guy was acting strange or generally being a fuck up?
> 
> That or he makes educated guesses like the rest of MMA or pro-wrestling journalists.


Which is why I thought it so bizarre. The thought of a DUI hit and run being something anyone would telegraph THAT far in advance is even more bizarre, which is why the whole thing had me 

Nurmagomedov out 4-6 months? WTF.


----------



## RKing85

Joanna's first title defense on a fight pass card in June against Jessica Penne.

Way to promote that 115 division UFC.....


----------



## DOPA

RKing85 said:


> Joanna's first title defense on a fight pass card in June against Jessica Penne.
> 
> Way to promote that 115 division UFC.....


That sucks...I just watched the straw weight title fight on 185 and became a fan of hers...wanted to catch her first defense on a PPV...


----------



## Mr. Socko

RKing85 said:


> Joanna's first title defense on a fight pass card in June against Jessica Penne.
> 
> Way to promote that 115 division UFC.....


It's a title fight in Europe in a country with a large Polish population that will be cheering her on main eventing a card that will be seen by a lot more people than if she was put on a weak PPV card :draper2

Polish girl who isn't the most charismatic is never going to be a huge star in the US so might as well promote her in an area where she can be a star and make you the most money.


----------



## Stormbringer

As long as she is a killer I think they can make money from her. Anyway D Johnson's first few title fights were on free tv.


----------



## Deezy

And Mighty Mouse only sold 10 thousand tickets in a fight city.

Fight Pass isn't more widely available as PPV is.


----------



## RKing85

the number I have heard for fightpass is around 250,000. The shows just seem less important too. At least to me. I have yet to watch a full fightpass show. At best I will tune in for the 2 or 3 last fights.


----------



## Stormbringer

My point was that you have to give time for a division to grow.

The problem at Flyweight is DJ is dominant yet boring as hell to watch. From an excitement standpoint that is.


----------



## watts63

Now that the Reebok sponsorship $$$ is revealed, Bellator is looking real good right now.


----------



## Blackbeard

watts63 said:


> Now that the Reebok sponsorship $$$ is revealed, Bellator is looking real good right now.


I saw Tim Kennedy tweeted Bellator yesterday hh

Alot of fighters seem unhappy with the new deal. Pay seems to be the one thing the UFC can't get right.


----------



## RKing85

and today Kennedy said his twitter account was hacked.

twitter really needs to beef up their security.....


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> and today Kennedy said his twitter account was hacked.
> 
> twitter really needs to beef up their security.....


:lmao must be the same guy who use to hack JJ's account :hmm:


----------



## RKing85

is there any profession that gets as many twitter hacks as MMA????

Pro wrestling would be the only other one that is even close I would think.


----------



## Flux

For what it's worth, GLORY was amazing last night. Maurice Greene with a horrific knockout and Manny Manche vs. Andre Walker being the highlights. Never watched GLORY before but decided to give it a go after listening to Rogan's podcast with Joe Schilling this week, and I'm definitely going to be checking it out again. A shit load of fun and an absolute blast to sit through. Not a huge fan of the 5 second clinch rule, but I can look past it.

edit: and ofcourse Ramond Daniels, wtf.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Watching the Adelaide card at the moment, looking forward to seeing Hunt and Whittaker fight and hopefully win.

The fans suck though, some pretty exciting fights and they're acting like it's church. I've heard people say that the city of Adelaide is boring, based on what I'm hearing, so are its people. :/


----------



## Saint Dick

Whittaker just destroyed Tavares.


----------



## B-Dawg

Didn't watch the prelims, but the main card has been fantastic. Three first round finishes thus far, with Hunt/Stipe still to come.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

My boy Whittaker coming through! What an awesome performance. I still think he's a bit undersized for MW, Weidman, Belfort and Rockhold will all have a significant size advantage if he goes that far, but if he keeps smashing competition like that, it doesn't matter.

That was a ranked opponent in Tavares that got ran through like a knife through butter. Awesome.

Disappointing that Matthews got beat. He was looking great right up to that late choke.

Perosh never needs to fight again.

Let's go Hunt!


----------



## RKing85

Barring a miracle comeback, Hunt is done. Wouldn't surprize me if he retired after this.


----------



## Saint Dick

Hunt is getting beat up.


----------



## KicksToFaces!

STIPE!!! :mark::mark:
Hunt got demolished. The fight probably should've ended like 2 rounds ago, but whatever. I hope Cain's next


----------



## Saint Dick

That was kind of hard to watch. Hunt took so much punishment. Impressive showing from Stipe.


----------



## RKing85

Fight could have been stopped at any point after midway through the third round.

Every scorecard I've seen from media members had Stipe up 40-34 after 5, at worst. Saw a lot of 10-7's for round 3.

Hope he retires.


----------



## Blackbeard

I think it's time for Hunt to start seriously considering retirement. His style is a magnet for brain damage and he's only getting older with each day.

If Browne beats Arlovksi I'd like to see him and Miocic fight in a title eliminator.


----------



## RKing85

Some people at HW who have earned a shot at the title (or are a win away maybe from a title shot), but there is nobody even close to Cain/Werdum/JDS level I would say. Big drop off after the top 3. Really big.


----------



## Blackbeard

Cigano will end up like Hunt if he doesn't drastically alter his style and improve his defense.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> Some people at HW who have earned a shot at the title (or are a win away maybe from a title shot), but there is nobody even close to Cain/Werdum/JDS level I would say. Big drop off after the top 3. Really big.


For what its worth, I thought Stipe beat JDS in their fight.


----------



## Mr. Socko

DX-Superkick said:


> For what its worth, I thought Stipe beat JDS in their fight.


This is a good point. I had JDS personally but it was VERY close. Stipe seems to have improved massively recently. Nice to see because I thought his loss to Struve was very unfair because of the eyepoke even though it appeared unintentional.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So, I'm starting to emotionally recover from the beating that Mark Hunt took- he and Cerrone are tied for my favourite fighter. To aid the recovery process is the realisation that we have a truckload of great fights coming in the next month! Check this shit out:

Frankie Edgar vs. Urijah Faber (May 16)
Johnson vs Cormier, Weidman vs. Belfort, Cerrone vs. Makdessi, Browne vs. Arlovski, Benavidez vs. Moraga (May 23)
Condit vs. Alves, Oliveira vs. Lentz (May 30)
Boetsch vs. Hendo (slightly worried about this, but it's old Dan's chance to go out in a blaze of glory), Poirier vs. Medeiros (June 6)
Velasquez vs. Werdum, Melendez vs. Alvarez, Gastelum vs. Marquardt (June 13)

Top for me is basically the UFC 187 main card, even with the changes, still a cracking card, closely followed by Condit vs. Alves. What are you guys looking forward to most?


----------



## Flux

Faber/Edgar and Condit/Alves :drose


----------



## RKing85

so Nevada took their dick out of their pants and swung it around today.

They want a 3 year ban for postive PED test and 4 years if you avoid a drug test. And those are your first offense. Sweet jesus.


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> so Nevada took their dick out of their pants and swung it around today.
> 
> They want a 3 year ban for postive PED test and 4 years if you avoid a drug test. And those are your first offense. Sweet jesus.


Seems a bit excessive, but if it scares fighters off from cheating then so be it.


----------



## Flux

My body is ready for Edgar to ruin Faber

bama4

Edit: FFS Magny, you're too nice. Should have called someone out. Only dissappointing part of a very impressive performance.


----------



## Ray

Pumped for UFC 187. Obviously Jones and Khabib dropping out sucks, but it's still a fantastic card top to bottom.

Picking Weidman to beat Vitor. Think he mollywhops him. 

Cormier/Johnson is intriguing. Cormier has fought power punchers before but none with the speed and takedown defense of Johnson. I could see both Rumble KO'ing Cormier in the early rounds, or Cormier grinding him to a decision. Will be rooting for my boy DC to get the belt though.


----------



## RKing85

Not really excited for Weidman/Belfort. I think it's a cakewalk for the champ.


----------



## LegendAS

Does the UFC only list their current champs or do they have an official title history? Or does only Wikipedia have the UFC title history? 

(I know Wikipedia has it so don't give me the Wiki link  )


----------



## TCE

LegendAS said:


> Does the UFC only list their current champs or do they have an official title history? Or does only Wikipedia have the UFC title history?
> 
> (I know Wikipedia has it so don't give me the Wiki link  )


I believe they just list their current champs.


----------



## LegendAS

TCE said:


> I believe they just list their current champs.


Thanks. So I guess Wikipedia is the most credible source, just like for WWE title histories!?


----------



## samizayn

LegendAS said:


> Thanks. So I guess Wikipedia is the most credible source, just like for WWE title histories!?


Sherdog might be a good place to look that up.


----------



## BehindYou

Excited for tonight, I'd prefer a Rumble win because Cormier will always have the Jone's loss hanging over him whilst atleast its a questionmark for Rumble


----------



## RKing85

Want Cormier to win tonight. Way bigger fan of his than I am of Johnson. 

I got Cormier, Weidman, Cerrone, Browne, Benavidez, Dodson, Kim, and Convington in the ones I care about.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

BehindYou said:


> Excited for tonight, I'd prefer a Rumble win because Cormier will always have the Jone's loss hanging over him whilst atleast its a questionmark for Rumble


Rumble has more, and worse losses than DC. Jones is irrelevant, both guys will probably be retired/out of the title picture by the time Jones gets out of prison.

I have Cormier by decision. It will be competitive.


----------



## Cashmere

I want Rumble to win, but I don't feel it. DC by decision. Also, Weidman in a cakewalk over Belfort.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## BehindYou

'Road Dogg' Jesse James said:


> Rumble has more, and worse losses than DC. Jones is irrelevant, both guys will probably be retired/out of the title picture by the time Jones gets out of prison.
> 
> I have Cormier by decision. It will be competitive.


His last loss was to Belfort when he was really poorly motivated and in the wrong class. 

Since he came to LHW he has been a beast.

Regardless, also hoping for a good fight regardless of outcome.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

BehindYou said:


> His last loss was to Belfort when he was really poorly motivated and in the wrong class.
> 
> Since he came to LHW he has been a beast.
> 
> Regardless, also hoping for a good fight regardless of outcome.


Fair enough. I just feel like it's silly to bring up Cormier's one decision loss to the best LHW of all time when the other guy hasn't just lost 4 times, he's been finished 4 times.

Anthony has looked great at LHW, but Cormier has looked great at HW and LHW, so again, not a relevant metric. 

I think the style matchup is the issue here for Anthony. Anthony needs a KO, Cormier can win this fight many different ways. He tossed Josh Barnett around like a ragdoll so I don't see him having the trouble doing the same to AJ.


----------



## Hibachi

This card looks great, first UFC PPV in at least a year I've made time for.


----------



## BehindYou

THAT IS WHAT I WANT IN HEAVYWEIGHT FIGHTS!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85

damn was that ever awesome


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

That was glorious.


----------



## BehindYou

The first match up had some really nice control grappling with striking flourishes too, great pace so far and this next fight is likely to continue the momentum.

Potential best card ever at this rate...


----------



## BehindYou

I Can't believe no-one is in this thread going mental!


----------



## Hibachi

Man, I love Arlovski... so happy for the dude. You could tell if Travis wasn't his friend that would have been a straight up murder. Cerrone has to get a title shot, 8 in a row is amazing (credit to Makdessi he went in undergunned and took that shitkicking.)


----------



## Hibachi

Credit to the ref for giving Belfort all the time in the world to make a move, man Weidman is something else.


----------



## Cashmere

Gotta give the devil some props. Weidman is a bad man.


----------



## EyeZac

Weidman stacking Brazilian fighters like chopping wood.


----------



## BehindYou

Weidman is a monster at the weight class, so much strength to do what he wants on the ground and hit hard.


----------



## Obese Turtle

So, is Jacare next?


----------



## Hibachi

Tough few matches to follow up. Hope they deliver.


----------



## Hibachi

Utter dominance, cardio goes a long way lol.


----------



## Cashmere

Fat boy only keeping the belt warm for his daddy :jonjones


----------



## Hibachi

Lol, shots fired.


----------



## watts63

WARLOVSKI & DC, BABY! Tonight's a good night.


----------



## RKing85

about what I expected for both title fights. Easy fight for Weidman (Belfort landing a couple punches early doesn't mean shit) and Cormier surviving an early storm to get the win there.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Helluva main card. Bloody awesome!! Glad I stayed up to watch


----------



## EyeZac

So Jon Jones is going to win the title back whenever he wants.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

BehindYou said:


> I Can't believe no-one is in this thread going mental!


We were all in the chatbox.


----------



## Supreme Being

Can't wait for Jon Jones to make him cry (again) LOL


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

I'm so happy for DC


----------



## DGenerationMC

Speaking of getting their shit together, it looks like Bader is finally living up to his potential.


----------



## B-Dawg

*DANIEL CORMIER *


----------



## Ray

Two of my favourite fighters winning title fights in the same night. Probably won't get better then that for me. Great card.

Arlovski/Browne was incredible. My entire party was flipping shit during that fight. Round and Fight of the Year so far IMO.


----------



## watts63

Ray said:


> Arlovski/Browne was incredible. My entire party was flipping shit during that fight. Round and Fight of the Year so far IMO.


And just the reality of Arlovski being a (legitimate) title contender in 2015 is fucking awesome. WARLOVSKI!


----------



## Rush

EyeZac said:


> So Jon Jones is going to win the title back whenever he wants.


Pretty much. Belt is pointless, everyone saw DC get dominated for 5 round come out and dominate the next contender easily. I think Gus gives DC a much harder matchup but after that there is no one at 205. 



Hibachi said:


> Utter dominance, cardio goes a long way lol.


Rumble's cardio has always been questionable but in this instance i'm more inclined to forgive him. DC was all over him in the grappling, having to hold up yourself and a 205 (and the rest once he rehydrates) pound guy is pretty hard. DC wore him down in the clinch, Rumble wanted to unleash every time he got free which wasted a fair bit of energy as well. If he had a good ground game he'd have been better off giving up the takedown, escaping and getting back to standing where he had the clear advantage striking.


----------



## EyeZac

Rush said:


> Pretty much. Belt is pointless, everyone saw DC get dominated for 5 round come out and dominate the next contender easily. I think Gus gives DC a much harder matchup but after that there is no one at 205.


Doesn't help DC that I heard ESPN describe the fight as, "Daniel Cormier vs. Anthony Johnson for Jon 'Bones' Jones' vacant Light Heavyweight Championship."


----------



## nazzac

Problem for DC is he is literally a paper champion at the moment. Jones beat him handily when their fought,and you get the feeling he has to top Jones to be known as the champion. Whilst there is a chance of Jones returning, Cormier will be seen as the interim champion.

Good fight from Weidman. Vitor is known as a strong starter, and Chris weathered that storm then took him down and beat him up. It is hard to see Weidman lose to anyone at the moment, he is so solid in all aspects.

Nice to see Arlovski win. I was rooting for him, but i was a bit nervous when he rocked Browne because i had visions of Browne pulling through and knocking Andrei out.

Cerrone must be getting a title shot soon. I think that is 8 in a row for cowboy.


----------



## Rush

Cerrone was meant to face Khabib with the winner probably getting the next title shot. Which tbf needs to happen soon. Cerrone on a big win streak, Khabib beat dos Anjos in his last fight, Pettis is still out injured and so is dos Anjos i think.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Khabib/Cerrone needs to happen as Cerrone's best clear win on this run has probably been Eddie Alvarez and Khabibs coming back from a LONG layoff.

Would also be an awesome fight. Hopefully it main events a fight night so we get a five rounder :fingerscrossed

Arlovski being a contender in 2015 is just awesome. I've followed the dude through thick and thin but I never imagined he'd do anything more than win the WSOF HW belt a few years ago.

Next 185 title fight is going to be awesome as well whether it's Rockhold or Jacare.

Hopefully we get Dodson/Benavidez as well as Dodson didn't look back to his best last night and could probably use another fight before the title shot. Benavidez beating Dodson would be worthy of another title shot as well. He may have 2 losses to DJ but the first one was REALLY close so I'd be down for round 3.




Condit/Alves next week :mark:

2015 is looking much better than 2014


----------



## Joff

yep...... as much as i hate jones, the title is still his in my eyes. he'll win it back.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

How about that main card. :mark:

That Arlovski-Browne fight :banderas Shit was mental.


DC :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. Socko

Dodson-Arlovski bromance :banderas


----------



## Ray

Just give Arlovski the title shot after Cain murks Werdum, and make Miocic/Overeem for the next #1 contender after that. Cain/Arlovski would do better PPV buys then just about any HW fight b/c of Arlovski's popularity in the past.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Arlovski-Cro Cop has to happen sometime within the next 2 years. Would be an awesome retirement match for them.


----------



## RKing85

Arlovski is far above CrCop at this point in time.

I know people will say CroCop just beat Gonzaga, but Gonzaga is one of those guys people think is way better than he is. Other than his first CroCop victory, his record is full of wins over some pretty weak people.


----------



## watts63

MoxleyMoxx said:


> How about that main card. :mark:
> 
> That Arlovski-Browne fight :banderas Shit was mental.



























It sure was.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

watts63 said:


> It sure was.


Rogan in the 3rd GIF :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year

What an awesome show UFC 187 was. So far this year, while it's been better than the injury-ravaged 2014, most of the events that I expected to be awesome turned out to just be "good", nothing spectacular for the most part.

But this shit right here!

The main card owned all. One of the better flyweight fights I've seen, more fights like that, with all the aggression will definitely get more eyes on the flyweight division. People say that the big thing against Demetrious Johnson is his dull personality, but I say it's more his fighting style. You'll never see Mighty Mouse throw down the way Benavidez and Moraga did.

The heavyweight fight was nuts. Reminded me a little of Kongo vs. Barry from a few years ago. Not quite that level of crazy, but damn close, and to see a vet like Arlovski return to prominence is cool. Couldn't understand a word he said in the post-fight though.

Cerrone vs. Makdessi was another wild fight, and Makdessi was more game than I expected. Bad break for him with the ending, no pun intended. Dana confirmed Cerrone gets the next title shot on the strength of his win streak, which is awesome, considering Cowboy is my joint favourite fighter.

Vitor off TRT ran out of gas after one quick flurry, and had the takedown/ground defense of James Toney. I found it pretty funny. Weidman deserves respect, even if his whole "All-American" gimmick is pretty heavy-handed. he's an awesome fighter who beat Anderson twice, won a 5 round war with Machida, and survived a Vitor blitz in the first round. Yeah, Vitor was clean for once, but at some point we have to stop putting asterisks next to his victories and simply say that beating Anderson, Machida and Belfort in a row is damn impressive.

Sad that Rumble didn't get the KO. DC is a paper champion until Jones gets back. Indeed, the champ should get his shit together, the thought that Bader could be the next challenger for the belt turns my stomach. Dana and the Ferrtitas need to throw as much money at the lawyers to make all this legal shit go away.

In Nov/Dec, the following needs to happen-

UFC debuts at Madison Square Garden
Main event- Jones vs. Cormier II
Co-main- Weidman vs. Rockhold

Blockbuster PPV numbers.


----------



## Blackbeard

watts63 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LegendAS

UFC.com has different stats for some fighters. Some have 1 win more than Wikipedia is giving them credit for. So did Wiki forgot to add some matches or is UFC.com trash?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

LegendAS said:


> UFC.com has different stats for some fighters. Some have 1 win more than Wikipedia is giving them credit for. So did Wiki forgot to add some matches or is UFC.com trash?


I think UFC need to get their shit together. When they showed the heavyweight rankings on screen the other day, Stipe had one less win on his record and Hunt had one less loss.


----------



## LegendAS

Rookie of the Year said:


> I think UFC need to get their shit together. When they showed the heavyweight rankings on screen the other day, Stipe had one less win on his record and Hunt had one less loss.


Same with Demetrious Johnson and all the other guys who competed at UFC 186. But Thiago Alves is listed as 26-9 by UFC and 21-9 by Wikipedia. WTF?


----------



## RKing85

UFC in the past for some guys with so-so records added their TUF house wins to records to make them look better.

I haven't gone to the UFC website in years. Lots of better places to get MMA news and stats.


----------



## LegendAS

Thanks RKing, was asking myself how one could be so far off with Wiki's stats. So I guess Wikipedia / Sherdog (that's where Wiki gets its stats from) is the most credible source?

And do so add everybody's TUF wins or just of those in need to have better stats? And why shouldn't one count the TUF stats (haven't watched the show) ?

But Thiago Alves 26-9 / 21-9 wasn't in TUF. So they just faked his stats or what?


----------



## RKing85

I did sherdog fightfinder for over 10 years actually. 

There will never be a 100% accurate fight result database. the Midwest United States and Brazil especially, there are thousands of fight results that we will just never know. So a fighter may indeed have a much bigger record than what is public record. I could give you a million examples of when a Brazilian fighter comes to prominance, sherdog would have him at 5-0 or whatever. Then after extensive research and contacting a million different people in Brazil, we fight more results and get him up to 12-1 or whatever. It's a tireless job.

Shannon Ritch is a good example. Sherdog has him at 53-77-0-4. I know for a fact he has way more fights than that, we just couldn't confirm them so as such they aren't there. He claims he is around 110-80. Just can't be verified. [and I can tell you, sherdog is only ever missing fighters wins  in over 10 years of doing fightfinder, only twice did a fighter contact me looking to get a loss added to their record]

TUF fights are not included because the Nevada Commission considers them to be exhibition results. If they were official pro bouts, then the results of the fights would have to be released once the fights happened. That would ruin the show so the UFC makes them 2 round fights so they are "exhibitions" and as such the Nevada Commission doesn't have to release the results.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Today went just as I thought- the top two fights were amazingly brutal. Oliveira vs. Lentz delivered big time, and Condit was at his ass-kicking, bloodthirsty best. Shame that it came at Alves' expense.

There needs to be some consistency in doctor stoppages in MMA though. I know it's different locations and different commissions, but a few weeks ago, Mark Hunt was blugeoned half to death and still allowed to fight on, and today's stoppage with Alves was at the other end of the scale. Alves was busted up, sure, but he had his faculties about himself and was continually fighting and defending. I think that doctor robbed us of an all-time classic there.


----------



## Rush

Rookie of the Year said:


> Today went just as I thought- the top two fights were amazingly brutal. Oliveira vs. Lentz delivered big time, and Condit was at his ass-kicking, bloodthirsty best. Shame that it came at Alves' expense.
> 
> There needs to be some consistency in doctor stoppages in MMA though. I know it's different locations and different commissions, but a few weeks ago, Mark Hunt was blugeoned half to death and still allowed to fight on, and today's stoppage with Alves was at the other end of the scale. Alves was busted up, sure, but he had his faculties about himself and was continually fighting and defending. I think that doctor robbed us of an all-time classic there.


Not really. Hunt had some swelling sure, but nothing major. Alves' nose is completely shattered. He'll need surgery just so he can breathe normally again. When it comes to fractures, doctors will stop fights far quicker than swelling.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Rush said:


> Not really. Hunt had some swelling sure, but nothing major. Alves' nose is completely shattered. He'll need surgery just so he can breathe normally again. When it comes to fractures, doctors will stop fights far quicker than swelling.


I'm talking from a concussion/brain damage stand point. Aesthetically, a broken nose is worse than swelling and bruising, but there's more significant damage happening below the surface when a heavyweight takes about 300 punches. Alves was able to get to his feet and return fire, something Hunt couldn't do.

I mean, credit to Condit, he delivered one hell of a beating, but Alves proved he was still able and willing to fight after taking it. I thought we had the potential for a Shogun vs Hendo esque fight in this one.


----------



## Rush

Doctors don't stop fights for concussion and its the referee's call on whether a fighter has had too much punishment in the whole "copping 300 punches and getting brain damage" sense. You cannot diagnose a concussion in less than a minute cageside.


----------



## Killmonger




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## TCE

Am I banned guys?


----------



## TCE

Okay so I've been IP banned for the last few days, for no reason. I said sorry to whatever it was I did through the contact and now I'm unbanned? I'll probs be banned again once they read this post, if so, can ya speak to whoever is the admin here? Thanks.


----------



## LegendAS

RKing85 said:


> I did sherdog fightfinder for over 10 years actually.
> 
> There will never be a 100% accurate fight result database. the Midwest United States and Brazil especially, there are thousands of fight results that we will just never know. So a fighter may indeed have a much bigger record than what is public record. I could give you a million examples of when a Brazilian fighter comes to prominance, sherdog would have him at 5-0 or whatever. Then after extensive research and contacting a million different people in Brazil, we fight more results and get him up to 12-1 or whatever. It's a tireless job.
> 
> Shannon Ritch is a good example. Sherdog has him at 53-77-0-4. I know for a fact he has way more fights than that, we just couldn't confirm them so as such they aren't there. He claims he is around 110-80. Just can't be verified. [and I can tell you, sherdog is only ever missing fighters wins  in over 10 years of doing fightfinder, only twice did a fighter contact me looking to get a loss added to their record]
> 
> TUF fights are not included because the Nevada Commission considers them to be exhibition results. If they were official pro bouts, then the results of the fights would have to be released once the fights happened. That would ruin the show so the UFC makes them 2 round fights so they are "exhibitions" and as such the Nevada Commission doesn't have to release the results.



So do you think UFC.com is more reliable? For example Thiago Alves, 26-9 UFC and 21-9 @ Wikipedia / sherdog. 

And is there a site with stats ONLY for the fighter's UFC or Zuffa fights?


----------



## RKing85

not aware of any that are just UFC/Zuffa.

For Alves, it's close enough that what he says his record is (26-9 apparently) is probably right. Like I said, lots of Brazil fights go unrecorded.

It's when you see the UFC says someone is 7-2 or whatever, and sherdog has him at 8-4, then you have to go with sherdog.


----------



## LegendAS

RKing85 said:


> not aware of any that are just UFC/Zuffa.
> 
> For Alves, it's close enough that what he says his record is (26-9 apparently) is probably right. Like I said, lots of Brazil fights go unrecorded.
> 
> It's when you see the UFC says someone is 7-2 or whatever, and sherdog has him at 8-4, then you have to go with sherdog.


Okay thanks.

btw, they still haven't updates the stats for the fighters who competed 6 weeks (!) ago at UFC 186. :crying:


----------



## samizayn

You guys, my wildest fantasies are coming true. Gustafsson over Cormier at UFN Berlin to set up a F4W match once Jones returns :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

The GOAT Tate starring in a fight club type movie in the Fall :trips5



Can't wait to torrent this :buffer


----------



## RKing85

MMA movies need to just stop.


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> MMA movies need to just stop.


But then we wouldn't get such gems as Never Surrender


----------



## TCE

Who's watching the card tonight?


----------



## B-Dawg

Fucking amazing card. Cisco killed Caceres in 30 seconds, Birchak KO'd Soto in under 2 minutes, Tavares/Ortega was a great 3-round fight what a spectacular finish, MY BOY POIRIER sonned Medeiros in under 3 minutes, Rothwell subbed Mitrione in under 2 minutes, and HENDO put Boetsch to sleep in 30 seconds. Shawn Jordan KO'd Lewis with some Sweet Chin Music and Proctor completely choked out Edwards, too. 

Fantastic night. 10/10


----------



## EyeZac

Really enjoyed the card.

Hendo's fight was a thing of beauty. Great to see him get a win.


----------



## watts63

Any card that has an H-Bomb & sweet chin music finish is alright with me.


----------



## Flux

HENDO :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri

Kimbo Slice is going down!

- Vic


----------



## Mr. Socko

:mark: Shammy with a heel hook please :fingerscrossed


----------



## RKing85

It's going to be like a car crash. Horrible to watch and yet I won't be able to look away.


----------



## Blackbeard

$10 says Shamrock pisses hot.


----------



## samizayn

Rooting for Fabricio to win via Velasquez ring rust


----------



## RKing85

Just going to be nice to see Cain in the cage with someone other than JDS or Silva. First time in over 4 1/2 years he will have fought somebody else. 

My biggest fear for Shamrock/Kimbo is that the fight goes longer than 3 minutes. That would get ugly fast. 

I know a lot of people are pumped for Melendez/Alvares. I'm honestly not that excited. I think it's a pretty easy fight for Melendez.


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> My biggest fear for Shamrock/Kimbo is that the fight goes longer than 3 minutes. That would get ugly fast.


----------



## Cashmere

Kimbo Slice is still alive?! :dahell


----------



## RKing85

well for now. Until him and Ken both have heart attacks 30 seconds into their match next weekend.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

So a video got out from XFS. they are a company out of Cali that is unlicensed and the UFC has signed up a few of their fighters from Team Hurrican Awesome. Have a look.

https://youtu.be/0Lu79tvNsxc


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

C'MON CAIN :mark:


----------



## Mr. Socko

Pappa Bacon said:


> So a video got out from XFS. they are a company out of Cali that is unlicensed and the UFC has signed up a few of their fighters from Team Hurrican Awesome. Have a look.
> 
> https://youtu.be/0Lu79tvNsxc


Aren't XFS the guys with the dodgy records filled with tomato cans and shit?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Mr. Socko said:


> Aren't XFS the guys with the dodgy records filled with tomato cans and shit?


That's the point they had this lady who looked like a soccer mom who never trained a day in her life and she was knocked out just viciously. It's disgusting and these guys should be in jail for this shit. I would never take a guy out of XFC if I was the UFC.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I'm going for Cain winning this, maybe in the 4th or 5th rounds.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Werdum by Sub
Melendez by Decision
Gastelum by Sub
Rosa by Sub
Torres by Dec
Cejudo by Dec

Not really to bothered about the rest of the card. I guess I'll go Pendred 30-27 to be safe :side:


----------



## Srdjan99

I put my money on Werdum tonight. If the fight goes to the ground, I really can't see Cain winning this


----------



## Trifektah

Pappa Bacon said:


> So a video got out from XFS. they are a company out of Cali that is unlicensed and the UFC has signed up a few of their fighters from Team Hurrican Awesome. Have a look.
> 
> https://youtu.be/0Lu79tvNsxc


Why did you post a link to a video of a fat soccer mom getting KTFO?


----------



## Blackbeard

I would :loveit if Werdum somehow won, never been a fan of Cain or his tattoo.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Cain's time has to come at some point soon, all these injuries have to catch up with him eventually. Werdum looks better and better every time out, and I think he might be the most well rounded fighter at heavyweight. The only ***** in his armour is TDD, and his dangerous guard makes up for that. But considering how far his striking has come, I'm going with Werdum by KO/TKO.

Last event I cleaned up, bet on Poirier and Hendo to win by KO and walked away with $600. So my above pick is a bet, and I also bet on Gastelum and Melendez to pick up performance bonuses (not sure if that includes FOTN under this system, because you can also pick FOTN separately).

Other non bet picks:

Charles Rosa, Tecia Torres, Henry Cejudo, and Efrain Escudero. Don't really care about the rest. In fact, it's only the top three, but the top three are damn good fights.


----------



## Kenny

so i called that in the chatbox :usangle


----------



## watts63

IT'S TIME! IT'S TIME! IT'S-


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Great performance by Werdum. New Champ!!!!


----------



## PuroresuPride18

HAHAHAHA FUCK THE FAKEXICAN FA**OT CAIN!


----------



## watts63

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Great performance by Werdum. New Champ!!!!


Indeed. From being cut from the UFC to becoming their undisputed world champion. He's approaching legendary status.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

watts63 said:


> Indeed. From being cut from the UFC to becoming their undisputed world champion. He's approaching legendary status.


Right on. First man to submit Fedor and Cain.


----------



## watts63

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Right on. First man to submit Fedor and Cain.


Yep. This is the face that the UFC can be proud of:










I love the fact that Cain went for a takedown because Werdum's strikes was too much for him. Werdum truly busted his ass to become an elite striker. Glad to see him be rewarded for it.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

The ref was dumb as hell during the Gastelum/Marquardt fight. Should've stopped it earlier.


----------



## EyeZac

Hopefully the Heavyweight Title can be defended from now on instead of sitting on a shelf.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

watts63 said:


> Yep. This is the face that the UFC can be proud of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fact that Cain went for a takedown because Werdum's strikes was too much for him. Werdum truly busted his ass to become an elite striker. Glad to see him be rewarded for it.


Soon as his corner told him he had to take Werdum down, I knew he was done. He barely escaped the first guillotine.


----------



## Trifektah

watts63 said:


> Indeed. From being cut from the UFC to becoming their undisputed world champion. He's approaching legendary status.


HE WAS NEVER CUT from the UFC. He left on his own for more money from Strikeforce. Stop spreading that falsehood. 


And for that matter, Arlovski wasn't cut and neither was Tim Sylvia. They left on their own accord as did Randy and Hendo and a ton of other fighters. UFC often pays a lot less than other companies do so guys leave and then come back when that well dries up.


----------



## watts63

Trifektah said:


> HE WAS NEVER CUT from the UFC. He left on his own for more money from Strikeforce. Stop spreading that falsehood.


Silly me. I always heard different stories about his previous departure from the UFC, so I guess I picked the wrong one to believe.

EDIT: Fuck it, I'll say Dana fucked him over for now.

Now back to the King of Trolls:


----------



## Vic Capri

Cain Velasquez got his ass kicked. It was a good night.

- Vic


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen Werdum fight in a while (think his fight with Fedor was the last) but I'm quite surprised he won. Especially so dominantly.

Then again Cain hasn't fought in forever.


----------



## Rush

Trifektah said:


> HE WAS NEVER CUT from the UFC. He left on his own for more money from Strikeforce. Stop spreading that falsehood.


No, he was released from his contract but it was a dick move by the UFC. They wanted to renegotiate his contract and Werdum didn't want to so he got cut. 



> “When I first heard the rumors, I didn’t know anything,” Werdum told Tatame.com. “I had four more fights left with [the UFC] on my contract, which ran to 2010. But they demanded to renegotiate my existing contract by cutting my pay in half.”


^^^^


----------



## Myers

Welp it looks like we could see another few years of hot potato with the HW title.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Myers said:


> Welp it looks like we could see another few years of hot potato with the HW title.


I'm not sure about that. Werdum has come so far in his most glaring hole in his striking. He is the most difficult match up at this point. Not to many guys will want to stand and trade with Werdum's diverse striking but also who the Fuck wants to grapple with him? Watch again how he easily swept Cain when he took him down. He's a nightmare for anyone at this stage. He has also been very good in not piling up injuries as well.


----------



## samizayn

Very pleased with the fight. Werdum was the picture of composure. Velasquez didn't look good, and I have no idea if altitude is even a significant factor like Rogan was saying.


Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Soon as his corner told him he had to take Werdum down, I knew he was done.* He barely escaped the first guillotine.*


Right? What I was thinking. Must have been really desperate to think trying that again was a good idea.

I don't see anybody asking Werdum for that belt for a while. WW belt is by far the biggest question mark in the company atm.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Wow, never seen Cain gassed like that. Just horrible to watch. I believe these two will fight again.

Props to Werdum, great performance by him. He's come such a long way from 2009 when I started watching UFC. If someone would've told me then that Lawler and Werdum would be champs in 2015, chances are I wouldn't have believed them.


----------



## McQueen

I'm sure we will get a Werdum/JDS rematch in the near future.


----------



## Blackbeard

:drose

We finally have an active defending champion now. Not an injury prone one with a ridiculous Brown Pride tattoo on his chest.


----------



## Rush

Cain clearly struggled with both the altitude and rustiness from being out for 20 months or whatever it was. Would love to see a rematch between the two of them, could be one of the greatest HW fights.


----------



## EyeZac

Rush said:


> Cain clearly struggled with both the altitude and rustiness from being out for 20 months or whatever it was. Would love to see a rematch between the two of them, could be one of the greatest HW fights.


No doubt about it. It's going to be an excellent fight in 2017 when Cain fights again.


----------



## Rush

EyeZac said:


> No doubt about it. It's going to be an excellent fight in 2017 when Cain fights again.


:LIGHTS

Werdum and Cain, and to a lesser extent JDS are so far ahead of the rest of the heavyweight division. Hard to see when the belt is going to leave one of those guys.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> Werdum and Cain, and to a lesser extent JDS are so far ahead of the rest of the heavyweight division. Hard to see when the belt is going to leave one of those guys.


I would put Stipe in there, just because he went 5 amazing rounds with JDS.

Also think that Werdum beats Cain again. He didn't care about pressure he beat him all around.


----------



## Drago

WAR Joanna WAR, this is gonna be good.


----------



## RKing85

too bad only 4 people in the world are going to be watching.


----------



## Vic Capri

The heart wants Shamrock, but the mind says Slice. Can't wait for tonight!

- Vic


----------



## RKing85

Bellator show starting now.

Like Meltzer said, the main event is going to be like a solar eclipse. I shouldn't watch it, but I'm going to.


----------



## Stephen90

I want Shamrock to win but I'll have to go with Kimbo.


----------



## finalnight

Lashley just murdered a bitch lol.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

finalnight said:


> Lashley just murdered a bitch lol.


That fight was garbage. His opponent wasn't even fighting back. Seriously, how did his team prepare him for the fight? Lashley couldn't do that in UFC. If I was him, I would've quit Bellator after that fight, it was too easy.


----------



## HardKoR

Good comeback fights tonight, glad I didn't have to pay extra for these fights.


----------



## B-Dawg

After watching the Lashley and Kimbo/Shamrock fights, I am truly ashamed to be a fan of this sport. What the fuck. :mj2


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

B-Dawg said:


> After watching the Lashley and Kimbo/Shamrock fights, I am truly ashamed to be a fan of this sport. What the fuck. :mj2


The Lashley fight reminded me of Jeff Jarrett's MMA open challenges from 2010.


----------



## Vic Capri

Valiant effort by Shamrock. He almost had it won with the rear naked chokehold, but Slice was just too strong! Good night, Ken!

- Vic


----------



## Stephen90

Vic Capri said:


> Valiant effort by Shamrock. He almost had it won with the rear naked chokehold, but Slice was just too strong! Good night, Ken!
> 
> - Vic


 I also thought Ken had it. He's just too old did a lot better than I thought he would.


----------



## Vic Capri

Being past your prime is depressing. Shamrock knew what to do, but his reaction time was the end for him. Had this fight happened years like it should've, there is no doubt in my mind, the outcome would've been different.

- Vic


----------



## Slickback

How the fuck did he not finish that choke? :facepalm


Anyway Joanna to knock that bitch out today


----------



## Mr. Socko

Souljah Boy said:


> *How the fuck did he not finish that choke? :facepalm*
> 
> 
> Anyway Joanna to knock that bitch out today


:vince$

Either Shammy forgot how to properly apply a RNC or Coker had some big fat stacks of cash waiting for him in the back :quimby


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Does anyone have any sort of idea when Punk will most likely fight?


----------



## LegendAS

Damn, they still didn't update the stats of the fighters who competed at UFC 186. That is so annoying


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Does anyone have any sort of idea when Punk will most likely fight?


Quote from his recent interview with FOX Sports:



> "I'm also looking at the big picture. This isn't a one and done thing for me. I'm not looking to do this just once. Win, lose or draw, this is something I'm training for. I feel like it'd be a super waste of time if I was just training for one fight rather than making a career out of this. Getting beaten up at the gym every day wouldn't be worth it if I wasn't looking big picture."
> 
> "I'm not saying I'm going to make a title run or anything. [But] I am looking to maximize my time here. If I wind up fighting in 2016, I'm not going to be upset about it."
> 
> "I'm obviously trying to cram a ton of knowledge into a short amount of time. People ask me every day when I'm fighting and the answer is always, 'I don't know yet.' We haven't even talked about it. The idea was to get as prepared as I possibly can. I'm learning a lot every day. I hear people saying training for a fight is harder than the actual fight. If that's true, then once I step in the Octagon, I will have no problem whatsoever. ... I know Duke has told me, and I think he's been public with it, that he would like me for a full 12 months before he'd sign off on me fighting."
> 
> "I think a lot of people are antsy. There's people on Twitter saying, 'Oh, you're never gonna fight.' This was just announced in what, November, December? I've been training full time for like six months. As bad as I have the itch to get in there, I want to be as prepared as possible. I wouldn't be upset if it got pushed to 2016."


So it's looking like late 2015 or early 2016. My guess is the SuperBowl weekend card in February.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

JJ :sodone


----------



## Drago

JJ DELIVERED as always.

Poor Penne lol


----------



## Slickback

JJ is pure badass. Wow oh Wow


----------



## Amazing End 96

Jedrzejczyk the True Queen of UFC. best straweight by a mile so entertaining got to love her. 6 fights in 13 months true champion right there.


----------



## Cashmere

Come on Fox 16. Just one more month until I see the GOAT Tate annihilate Eye :mj2


----------



## RKing85

I don't know if I would say JJ is the best strawweight by a mile. I would say her and Gadelha are the two best strawweights by a mile.


----------



## ShinobiMusashi

B-Dawg said:


> After watching the Lashley and Kimbo/Shamrock fights, I am truly ashamed to be a fan of this sport. What the fuck. :mj2


Did you see the Featherweight title fight?! It was great.


----------



## B-Dawg

Oh yeah, Pitbull is a monster. Love him. The Straus and Chandler fights were very good, too.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

That Sham/Slice fight was fishy as hell. That "single leg" takedown may have been the weakest I have seen since video of the earliest UFC days where Royce Gracie was taking out strikers: but this is 2015 and supposedly Kimbo spent time at ATT. Ken didn't even seem to turn his hips/"smash" down on Kimbo, looked like Kimbo literally took a back bump. A 51 year old still quite muscular and certainly in-shape man who has been fighting for twenty years can't finish a Rear Naked Choke with his opponent (who has shown next to no ground skills) flattened and Ken having both hooks and the arm under the chin only to have Kimbo roll out and KO Ken? Fishy as hell. Seeing how Sham has been in trouble for throwing fights before, wouldn't be surprised if the two agreed on a little something before that went down. Throw in that Road Warrior entrance too and hmmm. 

Only defenses I can see is maybe Ken is more broken down than we think and I doubt the two would risk having the whole company put down and them two face prosecution since in the US that is a crime.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Tbh watching the Kimbo/Shamrock fight the only thing that I'd say was fishy was the RNC. Takedown's an easy explanation, Kimbo being top heavy and Ken actually knowing how to do a takedown. The KO is as well. Shamrock's old. He ain't going to be able to take too much punishment. But that RNC man, a dude like Shamrock knows how to do that submission and Kimbo was not defending. If anything he'd accepted his fate. Now I doubt there was any fix because Kimbo was the bookies favourite as far as I'm aware (if i'm wrong please correct me) so it wouldn't make sense. But it is perplexing how Shamrock managed to lose a sure fire submission win all by himself.

Oh also, Joanna  She's fucking mega.


----------



## B-Dawg

This is fucking amazing: http://instagram.com/p/4OwXBNHAO6/


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21

WrestlingOracle said:


> That Sham/Slice fight was fishy as hell. That "single leg" takedown may have been the weakest I have seen since video of the earliest UFC days where Royce Gracie was taking out strikers: but this is 2015 and supposedly Kimbo spent time at ATT. Ken didn't even seem to turn his hips/"smash" down on Kimbo, looked like Kimbo literally took a back bump. A 51 year old still quite muscular and certainly in-shape man who has been fighting for twenty years can't finish a Rear Naked Choke with his opponent (who has shown next to no ground skills) flattened and Ken having both hooks and the arm under the chin only to have Kimbo roll out and KO Ken? Fishy as hell. Seeing how Sham has been in trouble for throwing fights before, wouldn't be surprised if the two agreed on a little something before that went down. Throw in that Road Warrior entrance too and hmmm.
> 
> Only defenses I can see is maybe Ken is more broken down than we think and I doubt the two would risk having the whole company put down and them two face prosecution since in the US that is a crime.





1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Tbh watching the Kimbo/Shamrock fight the only thing that I'd say was fishy was the RNC. Takedown's an easy explanation, Kimbo being top heavy and Ken actually knowing how to do a takedown. The KO is as well. Shamrock's old. He ain't going to be able to take too much punishment. But that RNC man, a dude like Shamrock knows how to do that submission and Kimbo was not defending. If anything he'd accepted his fate. Now I doubt there was any fix because Kimbo was the bookies favourite as far as I'm aware (if i'm wrong please correct me) so it wouldn't make sense. But it is perplexing how Shamrock managed to lose a sure fire submission win all by himself.
> 
> Oh also, Joanna  She's fucking mega.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

2 Ton 21 said:


>


Wonder what benefit there would be for a UFC employee to imply another MMA organisation is fixing fights?  

I love Rogan but he does come across like he loves a conspiracy theory.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Yeah because what benefit would there be for a UFC employee to imply another MMA organisation is fixing fights?


I don't really have a dog in the fight. I saw both your posts after I had just heard the podcast clip so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## RKing85

getting sick of this.

It was a fight between a 41 year old with limited MMA experience and a 51 year old who hasn't looked good in a fight in 14 years.

It was going to look like shit.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

2 Ton 21 said:


> I don't really have a dog in the fight. I saw both your posts after I had just heard the podcast clip so I thought I'd post it.


I know, noticed the other comment. Cheers for the link


----------



## BornBad

Soon....


----------



## RKing85

I just picture Lawler and McDonald raising their hand in the back and going "Hey, what about me?"


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sirwan Kakai making his debut this Saturday :mark: So good to see more and more people from the Nordic countries get the chance to prove themselves in the UFC.


----------



## samizayn

Just yesterday I was thinking, "after all this nonsense around the 189 main event it would be a shame if the injury bug were to visit us now." And here we are today, early reports claiming Aldo fractured a rib. Where is your god now?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!




----------



## Killmonger

Dana says relax but I think he's hurt regardless.

Interest level just dropped.


----------



## RKing85

wish I could take credit for this joke, but I can't:

Hopefully they can get Robbie Lawler and Rory MacDonald to step in on short notice for this card


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

looks like conor is still fighting at 189 but maybe not with Aldo, maybe theyll just have him come out and shadowbox (throw shadow spinning shit) for a few mins then award him the title, then have him cut a 20 min promo about how he was so deep inside Jose's head he broke his rib.

LOVING the Tatch/Nelson fight :mark: much better than their original fights, plus now we get to see the true GOAT master of human movement Cathal Pendred in action again :banderas


----------



## Mr. Socko

Pendred/Howard has potential for WOAT match of the decade. 

If Pendred manages to go 5-0 in the UFC though :banderas


----------



## watts63

Sooooo are they finally gonna hype Lawler/MacDonald now?


----------



## Killmonger

They haven't given Robbie/Rory any attention whatsoever. 

Serves them right.

Bitches.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Mendes is on standby as a backup to face McGregor for an interim belt if Aldo is unable to fight. 

Aldo has a giant target on his ribs now. If Conor wins, those who hate him will make excuses either way. If he beats Aldo, it'll have been because of the injury. If Conor beats Mendes, it'll be because Chad was only given 2 weeks notice. Both fights look great though. If the Chad fight happens, we'll get an answer one way or another about this "wrestler" question that so many have been asking about McGregor.


----------



## BornBad

In light of recent reports regarding the status of UFC featherweight champion Jose Aldo, UFC has received official medical confirmation from several doctors that Aldo did not suffer a broken rib. Following a review of the scans, it has been determined that the champion suffered a bone bruise to his rib and cartilage injury during training. 

With this news, Aldo has expressed that he has every intention of facing Conor McGregor at UFC 189. 

While Aldo has indicated that he will compete in Las Vegas on July 11, UFC has confirmed a contingency plan. No.1 featherweight contender Chad Mendes will face McGregor for the interim UFC featherweight championship in the event Aldo cannot compete. 

UFC remains committed to delivering the featherweight and the welterweight championship fights at UFC 189 during UFC International Fight Week in Las Vegas.

http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-Statement-on-UFC-189


----------



## Mr. Socko

"It was UFC president Dana White who called me and asked how we felt about Chad Mendes stepping in to fight Conor for the belt. Conor was sleeping at the time so I walked into his room and told him it could be Mendes instead. *He opened one eye, said ‘They’re all the same’ and then went back to sleep.* That’s as far as any negotiation went."

:sodone

Irregardless of whether he gets his ass beat, McGregor stepping up and opting to fight either guy is badass.


----------



## Flux

CONOR VS. ALDO AND WEIDMAN VS ROCKHOLD AT MSG :mark:

it's all falling in to place


----------



## Lm2

Mendes is a bad matchup for Connor, if aldo pulls out i could see mendes vs aldo 3


----------



## RKing85

Flux said:


> CONOR VS. ALDO AND WEIDMAN VS ROCKHOLD AT MSG :mark:
> 
> it's all falling in to place


ummmm, New York ain't happening this year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

It won't happen in NY for a while. Such a joke. Its been "so close" for years.

I think we need to start getting on the Aldo is gonna make a fool out of Conor train now. :drose


----------



## RKing85

apparently they would have had the votes, but the Democrats wanted to have enough votes on their own and some of them were out of town now???? Sounds fishy.

Looks like Calgary is getting a UFC event this December now.


----------



## BornBad

legendmaker2 said:


> Mendes is a bad matchup for Connor, if aldo pulls out i could see mendes vs aldo 3


Nope too many Irish bought tickets he would be a dumb move if Conor doesn't fight that night.


----------



## Killmonger

Rockhead said:


> It won't happen in NY for a while. Such a joke. Its been "so close" for years.
> 
> I think we need to start getting on the Aldo is gonna make a fool out of Conor train now. :drose


That would really kill em.

Talking all that good shit and you get your ass whooped by a hurt champion?

Death.


----------



## B-Dawg

Guys, Joe Schilling was just knocked out in one of the quickest, most brutal ways I've ever seen. 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/6/2...lly-knocked-out-with-one-punch-by-hisaki-kato


----------



## Blackbeard

I really hate that, he can clearly see that the dude is out cold and yet he still punches him while he's down :no: No wonder some people call the sport barbaric.


----------



## Flux

Joe Schilling 

I like him. Only seen him fight once but I like him because he seems cool on the JRE.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Man Steve Bosse got KTFO by Santos and unlike the Schilling ko he stopped himself from following up.


----------



## RKing85

Yoel Romero!


----------



## Ray

What a fucking idiot. Goes from having the biggest win of his career to making an absolute mockery of himself seconds later.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Can someone put up the post match interview with Yoel? I turned it off after the fight.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rockhead said:


> Can someone put up the post match interview with Yoel? I turned it off after the fight.









> "Wow. My friends, I want to say something. I'll try English. Hey UFC. Hey Miami. Hey Florida. Listen people, listen!" Romero said while wearing a John 3:16 headband. "What happened to you, USA? What happened to you? What's going on, you forget that the best in the best of the world, the name is Jesus Christ?"
> 
> "What happened to you?! Wake up USA! Go back. Go! Go for Jesus, no for gay Jesus!"


He did apologize later tho, and said it was a misunderstanding:



> “First of all, I’d like to apologize if there was a misunderstanding. I’m a man of God, and God is love. My expressions are always going to be about love. What I was trying to say in the Octagon was, ‘Live for the American dream.’ There was a misunderstanding about gay marriage,” Romero said. “I want to say something. God told Mary Magdalene, ‘You’re a prostitute. Go and don’t sin anymore.’ And he told her with love. Who am I to judge anybody? Even though I didn’t refer to that, even though there was a misunderstanding, I will tell you guys something: God made man to be free. Anybody can do whatever they want.
> 
> “I wouldn’t be the type of person to critique anybody. I have to look at myself first; be a better person -- to be able to love people. What I was trying to say, the United States, thank you for giving me the American dream,” he continued. “There is no better country because it is blessed by God... This country was made by Christian people, that means it’s blessed by God.”


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Misunderstanding? That wasn't an apology either. More like uh let me explain my bigot thought processes.


----------



## Slickback

I'd rather not see 50% Aldo fight Connor.

Connor vs Mendes for Interim please


----------



## Cashmere

I just want to see Conner loose. Doesn't matter who. Fuck that guy.


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Hot Female Reporter & UFC President Dana White Flirting With Each Other During Interview*

Delete sorry


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN

*Re: Hot Female Reporter & UFC President Dana White Flirting With Each Other During Interview*

delete sorry!!!


----------



## RKing85

Souljah Boy said:


> I'd rather not see 50% Aldo fight Connor.
> 
> Connor vs Mendes for Interim please


Please no. I'm okay with the fight, but no interm title on it please. Interm titles are the stupidest fucking invention in the history of the universe. Pointless.


----------



## Walls

Aldo is in an interesting position. He's going to make more money than he ever has for a fight so for financial reasons alone it makes sense to tough it out. If he loses people know about the rib and that will be front and center and I highly doubt he doesn't get an immediate rematch should he lose. Then they can hype that Aldo wasn't 100% and he will be going into the even bigger rematch where I would assume it would do even bigger numbers and would produce an even bigger payday. That's easier said than done, mind you. I'm sure his injury is insanely painful and there is also his legacy he has to worry about, on top of him hating McGregor. If he pulls out, it's more than likely Mendes beats McGregor and that sets up Aldo/Mendes 3, which isn't even on the same stratosphere as a fight with McGregor and as great as their last fight was, I don't think people are clamoring for a 3rd fight so soon. Shitty situation for Aldo. Aldo gets injured all the time though, I assumed if someone was to get injured out of the two it would be him. 

Also, Edgar got fucked. He deserves it far more than Mendes. And you can argue that Edgar has had tons of title shots/fights and that's true but all of those but one was at 55 and he's more than earned another crack at whomever is champion.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

UFC is also potently putting it's first STAR at 145 at risk with a wrestling buzzsaw. Aldo is the money fight and the UFC would take 50% Aldo to get wrecked and build McGregor then Mendes to wrestlefuck the only person people really seem to care about good or bad below 155.


----------



## B-Dawg

The Kit Launch livestream was so cringy, Jesus Christ. :lmao

UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!
UFC FIGHT KIT!

:Jordan


----------



## RKing85

reading the running commentary/PBP on twitter during the uniform unveiling might be my MMA highlight of the year.


----------



## Slickback

RKing85 said:


> Please no. I'm okay with the fight, but no interm title on it please. Interm titles are the stupidest fucking invention in the history of the universe. Pointless.


Yea no I agree, i just said interim cause thats what they're going to do I think.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616039059991973888
fucking Aldo, why can't you just stay healthy man? :mj2


----------



## B-Dawg

Much rather see this fight than Conor vs. an injured Aldo, tbh.


----------



## watts63

Is Chad ready?










He's ready.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am going to laugh my ass off so hard if Mendes ends up derailing the McGregor hype train. I can already picture the look of disdain on Dana's face as he's putting the title around Chad's waist :banderas


----------



## B-Dawg

If Mendes loses, I'll leave the forum for good. Aldo was a favorite over Conor, and Mendes is such a worse matchup for Conor than Jose. I'd bet the fucking house on Mendes winning, and probably finishing McGregor.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sucks that we won't get to see Aldo v McGregor but fuck Mendes is awesome. Big fan of the guy, and I'm backing him to beat McGregor. Fuck can't wait for this.


----------



## RKing85

If Conor beats Mendes, and that's a big if in my opinion, then that makes the actual title fight even bigger. Cause then nobody can say that Conor hasn't earned his shot.

But fuck off with the interm title bullshit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

honestly. i think Connor smashes Mendes.

but i dont have a real reason to think that.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

B-Dawg said:


> If Mendes loses, I'll leave the forum for good. Aldo was a favorite over Conor, and Mendes is such a worse matchup for Conor than Jose. I'd bet the fucking house on Mendes winning, and probably finishing McGregor.


def saving this post for future hilarity, might have to dig out your old "McGregor will never get passed the likes of Poirier" post to go with it :banderas



RKing85 said:


> If Conor beats Mendes, and that's a big if in my opinion, then that makes the actual title fight even bigger. *Cause then nobody can say that Conor hasn't earned his shot.*
> 
> But fuck off with the interm title bullshit.


nah theyll just say it was short notice and Chad would smash him on a full camp and hes ducking Frankie and all that other horseshit.

agree with fucking off of interim titles though always thought they were bollocks.

Big pressure on Chad here btw, if he loses he aint sniffing another titel shot for a long long time, hes too big for bw and too small for lw, might be his last chance.


Personally Im calling it that this fight will look like a repeat of Rumble v Phil Davis, Chad getting eaten up on the feet, shooting desperation TD's from a mile out then running for his life when Conor starts dropping bombs.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

No Aldo vs. McGregor


----------



## james85

At least we have the other great fight Lawler vs Rory.

Mendes vs Conor is still a main event type of match up,even though we all wanted Aldo.
Such a shame.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Mendes is such a scrub. ut


----------



## EyeZac

The winner of McGregor vs Mendes will have as much claim to the Featherweight Championship as Daniel Cormier does to the Light Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

I just don't understand why these guys go so fucking hard so close to a big fight. I real why are you sparring so hard 3 weeks away from defending your title and you break a rib I mean really? I think that it's borderline negligent to do so.


----------



## Trifektah

Manlet Mendes will expose Canner McCloner


----------



## Slickback

Still pumped


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm pumped even with the Aldo drop out. Either way I don't mind seeing Aldo/Mendes III (the second fight was very good), and it would do numbers imo. And in the other case we still will see McGregor/Aldo down the line. Also Mendes is a more entertaining fighter than Aldo.

Also I'm not sleeping on that Lawler/Macdonald rematch. :bbrown3

I say this often, but this is the most excited I've been for a PPV in years.


----------



## Londrick

Another easy fighht for Connor, no big deal.


----------



## BornBad

if the fight last more than 3 rounds i give it to CMG


----------



## TheJack

Heard today that Aldo is injured.

God I wish I had some PS skills, so that I could put Danas face on this









You know that hes praying with all his heart for a Connor win. Literally millions on the line for him. 

Imagine Danas face if Chad wins, or worse, schools Connor. 
:banderas


----------



## Stormbringer

Just what I love to see, UFC fights with no heat.


----------



## RKing85

legit, read through my twitter timeline from when the UFC fashion show was going on three times over since Tuesday afternoon. Still getting genuine lol's out of me.


----------



## Chloe

Okay so I need some opinions here for a bet I'm going to be making. I could potentially turn some small money into quite a little bit. I'm thinking of putting 100 bucks into 3, 4 or 5 legs with Matt Brown, Conor, Pendred, Gunnar Nelson and Robbie Lawler as winners which will turn my 100 bucks into 2500 bucks.

Now I'm a bit doubtful about the last two so if I don't put them in and everyone wins it's still 400 bucks, but if I go the 4 legs with Robbie Lawler, who I reckon will win and he does, that's 1000 bucks.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mr. Socko

Don't see Gunnar doing anything much to Thatch tbh, TAT. He's going to be at a huge size disadvantage and he doesn't have the wrestling, strength or athleticism of a Bendo to get Thatch to the ground when needed especially in a 3 rounder.

Robbie is a safe enough bet in my book as again I don't feel Rory will be able to get him to the ground as often as he'd like.

Brown, Pendred and Lawler would be my picks out of them.

Not touching the Conor fight for a bet for fear of being lynched back here in Ireland :Hutz


----------



## BornBad

Chad basically didn't have a camp. He has a special set of skills and he looks in great shape everytime he shows up, but it won't be the case this time around. In two weeks he's going to have to get in shape, cut the weight and do the media obligations. He's going to get a nice paycheck but I don't believe he's going to be ready for a hungry Conor who's training for weeks now for the UFC 189

Then again... Dana face if Mendes beats his golden boy would be hilarious


----------



## Chloe

Mr. Socko said:


> Don't see Gunnar doing anything much to Thatch tbh, TAT. He's going to be at a huge size disadvantage and he doesn't have the wrestling, strength or athleticism of a Bendo to get Thatch to the ground when needed especially in a 3 rounder.
> 
> Robbie is a safe enough bet in my book as again I don't feel Rory will be able to get him to the ground as often as he'd like.
> 
> Brown, Pendred and Lawler would be my picks out of them.
> 
> Not touching the Conor fight for a bet for fear of being lynched back here in Ireland :Hutz


Apparently Pendred fought 4 weeks before tho. Do you reckon that'll be a big factor for Pendred going into the fight or will he still beat Howard handily? I'm thinking the latter but you never know.

There a big question mark for the Lawler-McDonald fight. Lawler always has back and forths and close fights so I'm worried about putting that fight on the legs.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Masenko said:


> Apparently Pendred fought 4 weeks before tho. Do you reckon that'll be a big factor for Pendred going into the fight or will he still beat Howard handily? I'm thinking the latter but you never know.
> 
> There a big question mark for the Lawler-McDonald fight. Lawler always has back and forths and close fights so I'm worried about putting that fight on the legs.


Pendred took little to no damage in Mexico but I really doubt he ever wins a UFC fight 'handily', he's not great but he does find ways to win in tight affairs, has a pretty good chin in case Howard happens to land a good shot plus Howard has never been the most gifted fighter in terms of Fight IQ imo. The training camp required for a guy like Thatch is also vastly different than what you need to prepare for against Pendred so Howard's probably been working on getting TDs and his Subs more than his striking, TDD and cardio.

I just feel Pendred at short notice is a bad matchup for Howard here even though Howard is probably the more skilled fighter.


----------



## SonoShion

B-Dawg said:


> If Mendes loses, I'll leave the forum for good. Aldo was a favorite over Conor, and Mendes is such a worse matchup for Conor than Jose. I'd bet the fucking house on Mendes winning, and probably finishing McGregor.


Namechange bet. You're on.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'll take it.


----------



## Blackbeard

B-Dawg said:


> I'll take it.


Please make Sono gay for Michael Bay again :evil


----------



## Cashmere

Less than 20 days :buffer










The trilogy will be realized soon enough. 

#Tate #GOAT #NeverBackDown


----------



## Duke Silver

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Less than 20 days :buffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trilogy will be realized soon enough.
> 
> #Tate #GOAT #NeverBackDown


Why do you hate Miesha?


----------



## Vic Capri

Going to the UFC Expo this weekend. How long are the lines to meet a fighter usually?

- Vic


----------



## EyeZac

At this point I would like to see Miesha Tate win just so we can find out what possible excuse she can make when she loses to Ronda for a third time.

I don't even think the build would be any good for a third fight since Ronda has won so easily both times. I am excited to see Tate walk right into the judo throw again... and again... and again... and again.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Honestly Tate may never and most likely will never beat Ronda but stepping back into the cage with her again and again after the beatings and injuries she's been given deserves credit.


----------



## Cashmere

Duke Silver said:


> Why do you hate Miesha?


Lol trying to detect is this sarcasm :mj

I'm the biggest fan of hers on here.


----------



## Blackbeard

Miesha fighting Ronda again is pointless, there's nothing different she can do a third time that's going to give her a slight chance of victory. I hate Rousey with a passion but there's no denying she's leagues above Tate.


----------



## Cashmere

Ah. Guess it was @Duke Silver. I'm a slow internet language learner :mj2



Blackbeard said:


> Miesha fighting Ronda again is pointless, there's nothing different she can do a third time that's going to give her a slight chance of victory. I hate Rousey with a passion but there's no denying she's leagues above Tate.


That's understandable you think it'll be an landslide. For starters she needs to quit trying to out-judo her. Ronda is in another universe as far as that goes. That's why Miesha changed her nickname to Cupcake :lol. 



EyeZac said:


> I am excited to see Tate walk right into the judo throw again... and again... and again... and again.


She was trying to prove a point. That's always been her problem. Her idiotic corner did her no favors either. If she follows the gameplan, which is staying on her feet with distance instead of grappling with Ronda, then the fight might become interesting.



Mr. Socko said:


> Honestly Tate may never and most likely will never beat Ronda but stepping back into the cage with her again and again after the beatings and injuries she's been given deserves credit.


That's why she'll always be my favorite. She's even willing to fight Cyborg. I can see that being an Drago vs Creed redux :booklel


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Who really cares if Tate/Rousey III happens or if it doesn't? Is that division even interesting? After Rousey beats Bethe, its rinse and repeat.

This weekend needs to hurry up.


----------



## EyeZac

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Ah. Guess it was [MENTION=99505]
> She was trying to prove a point. That's always been her problem. Her idiotic corner did her no favors either. If she follows the gameplan, which is staying on her feet with distance instead of grappling with Ronda, then the fight might become interesting.


I think that's why Tate is at such a disadvantage. When she gets hit with a big shot from Ronda all she wants to do is go back to the takedowns. They don't work though because Ronda just throws her over and ends up in the better position. Tate might go into the fight thinking that she will keep the fight on the feet but once she gets into trouble, she will revert back to what has worked for her on everyone except Rousey.


----------



## RKing85

the women's divisions are so shallow right now. Really painful. And yeah Tate got demolished twice by Ronda already, but she can at least last longer than 15 seconds.


----------



## TCE

Who's everyone got in the Lawler/MacDonald fight?


----------



## Flux

I think Lawler takes it on decision but I want MacDonald to win, big fan of his.


----------



## Tomkin

Me and a few lads will be in vegas on the 5th September, UFC 191 is on that day, really hoping it can be my first event. Can anyone give me any ideas how much a standard ticket will cost and roughly when they are released for general sale??
Cheers.


----------



## Chloe

TCE said:


> Who's everyone got in the Lawler/MacDonald fight?


I hope Lawler. I can win some big money if he pulls out this victory. It'll be close which is what I'm afraid of.


----------



## xerxesXXI

I know I'm late on this but why is Jose Aldo out of the fight Saturday??


----------



## Mr. Socko

Because he bruised a rib after his training partner, Bilharinho, started emulating McGregor :mcgregoat

Also drug tests and IV rehydration getting banned :evil


----------



## SonoShion

ok.


----------



## B-Dawg

I was going to pick Rory, but I can't pick against my boy. :mj2


----------



## RKing85

cheapest tickets for UFC events are usually $50-$75 range. Probably going to have to spend $200+ if you want to be close enough to watch the action in the cage instead of just watching the screens.

Going with Macdonald to take the Welterweight Title. If Lawler doesn't get that knockdown late in their first fight, MacDonald gets the decision.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

B-Dawg said:


> I was going to pick Rory, but I can't pick against my boy. :mj2


I think the same, except I think Bermudez wins, and maybe MacDonald too although I prefer Lawler. I'll be brave and say Mendes ends it in Round 1


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Putting this here so Brandon can laugh at my horrible predictions again :side:












In other news, UFC has signed another Finn in lightweight Teemu Packalen (7-0). :mark:


----------



## Amazing End 96

Conor going to KO Mendes easily in my opinion. Rory going fuck Robbie up too. Gunnar will beat Thatch Submission round 2. bank on it.


----------



## RKing85

I would be stunned if Conor beats Chad easily. He can beat him, but it won't be easily. Although you're Irish so I am sure you are required by law to say that


----------



## BornBad

that mental game :mcgregor


----------



## Mr. Socko

Feel like absolute scum of the earth for picking against Seery :mj2


----------



## BornBad

Ronda's girl Marina Shafir gettin TKOed in the 37 seconds at Invicta 13


Four horsewomen :ti


----------



## Chloe

Putting a multi bet on McGregor, Lawler and Brown. I'm debating whether to add Almeida and Pendred to that. :hmm:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619588994431455232
UFC 200? It's been that long since UFC 100 already? :mj2 Feels like it was just yesterday that I was watching Lesnar beating Mir's face into a bloody mess and Hendo knocking the fuck out of Bisping. 

Think this might end up being the first sporting event to be held in the new Las Vegas Arena.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Featherweight Chad Mendes vs. Conor McGregor [a] 

Pretty sure for this one. Conor by KO/TKO. 

Welterweight Robbie Lawler (c) vs. Rory MacDonald 

Who has improved more since their last fight? This one gonna be a close fight, but i think Lawler still the stronger fighter and should be able to control the way the fight develops. The Champ via TKO/decision. 

Featherweight Dennis Bermudez vs. Jeremy Stephens 

i'm thinking Bermudez to win on the ground n pound. TKO or submission. 

Welterweight Gunnar Nelson vs. Brandon Thatch 

David vs Goliath. The hardest fight to pick imo. Basically, Gunnar has to do what Bendo did last time. Survive the first rounds no matter how, try to keep the distance and capitalize/take Thatch to the ground when the chance arise. This is a 3 round fight though, and Thatch only started to fade by the 4th round. Can Gunnar's chin hold on? If he don't get murdered in the first rounds, i think he will win it. Gunnar by submission. Rear naked choke. believe.

Bantamweight Brad Pickett vs. Thomas Almeida

Almeida via KO/TKO early on the fight.


bonus:

Welterweight Matt Brown vs. Tim Means

I want Brown to win it but i think Means might edge it.


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619588994431455232


Calling it now, 200 will be the return of Bones :mark:


----------



## RKing85

worst kept secret in MMA, that UFC 200 was going to be the Fight Week show next year. Would have been stupid for the UFC to do anything else. That is going to be a massive show.

I know some people want to get rid of the numbering of events, but 200 is going to get an extra 300-400 thousand PPV buys solely for the fact that it's UFC 200.


----------



## Trifektah

Faber just clowned Canner McCloner backstage before the weigh ins. Canner is shook. Chad looks pumped. Mendes has this all day.


----------



## Blackbeard

For the love of god Mendes please embarrass this clown tomorrow.

EDIT: Here's the audio https://instagram.com/p/4-gDyds4vB/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619672009279152128
Check out the Lawler vs. MacDonald stare down bama4


----------



## Slickback

Fucking Dickhead McGregor got butthurt. Hope Chad fucking mauls him tomorrow


----------



## McQueen

Rory is a freak. Seriously seems like something is mentally wrong with that guy. Great fighter though. 

I'm thinking I may go out and watch this tomorrow been awhile since I've watched one.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Trifektah said:


> Faber just clowned Canner McCloner backstage before the weigh ins. Canner is shook. Chad looks pumped. Mendes has this all day.





Blackbeard said:


> For the love of god Mendes please embarrass this clown tomorrow.





Souljah Boy said:


> Fucking Dickhead McGregor got butthurt. Hope Chad fucking mauls him tomorrow


Aww man, am I the only one that likes McGregor? Sure, he's a cocky bastard, but at least he has a personality. He brings an energy no one else can. Mendes is trying, but his version of a personality is just saying "fuck" and "shit" a lot. Also, in the Q&A he decided to make fun of some guy's Southern accent just because the guy said he was picking Conor to win. Total douchebag, and Faber getting involved is just low, I thought he was more professional than that. Team Alpha Male= bunch of frat boy wrestlers that found MMA.

The best/worst thing about McGregor is that he's backed up everything to this point. He's not another Chael Sonnen, who talked himself to numerous title shots and high profile fights despite having mixed results in the cage. McGregor has looked every bit as good as he thinks he is, and that's fascinating and exciting to watch.

By contrast, as much as I like Robbie Lawler as a fighter, at the press conference he had nothing to say, nor did Rory MacDonald. It baffles me that so many MMA fighters don't understand fight promotion. Boxers are great at it.

Anyway, huge event, I'm excited, here's my picks!

*McGregor R2 KO/TKO*

Tough one to pick. Mendes is the wrestler test, and will undoubtedly be the toughest test of Conor's UFC career. That's why this fight is so exciting. After a close first round where Chad might grind out the 10-9, Conor will get his timing down and catch him with a kick or knee coming in.

*Lawler R4 KO/TKO*

I think this'll be razor close, but Rory will tire in the championship rounds, allowing Lawler to shut him down with a brutal flurry of strikes.

*Bermudez R2 Sub*

Bermudez is more well rounded, and will have a big advantage on the ground.

*Thatch R1 KO/TKO*

Nelson won't get a chance to get his game started in this one. Thatch is a violent dude, and gets the early KO via knees of doom.

*Almeida R1 KO/TKO*

Pickett is getting older, and slower, and Almeida proved he was no joke in his last fight, dismantling Yves Jabouin.

Yeah, all finishes on the main card. I think it's by design, picking violent young guys against veterans in those first few fights. 

*Quick Prelim Picks*

Brown R3 KO/TKO
Swick R3 Sub
Pendred Split Decision
Garbrandt R1 Sub
Smolka Unanimous Decision
Cedeno UD


----------



## Fighter Daron

Well, I wanna see this PPV regardless of Aldo's absence. Part of me wants Connor to be embarrased, but I still want my Aldo/McGregor so I hope he wins.


----------



## Slickback

Conor touched Faber and mocked his height, Faber simply just did the same with his weight cut, the he got all serious. He's a twat


----------



## Flux

Blackbeard said:


> Check out the Lawler vs. MacDonald stare down bama4


fucking RORY :mark: Pls smash Lawler.


----------



## BornBad

Rookie of the Year said:


> Team Alpha Male= bunch of frat boy wrestlers that found MMA.


and Paige Vanzant kada


----------



## samizayn

That "altercation" was soooo weird. For the most part it looked like two guys clowning around but I think it turned sour when McGregor realised he ended up w/ his back to the wall and didn't like it.


Fighter Daron said:


> Well, I wanna see this PPV regardless of Aldo's absence. Part of me wants Connor to be embarrased, but I still want my Aldo/McGregor so I hope he wins.


I'm in the same boat. I want Mendes to beat McGregor, but I also want Aldo to beat McGregor :shrug


----------



## RKing85

Doesn't matter if Cody Garbrandt wins or losses today, he is the big winner at the end of the day as he gets to crawl in to bed with Paige Van Zant every night.

Although I am expecting him to win his fight tonight as well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So Hype. 

Rory is legit. Probably autistic or something as well. But still legit. That Lawler/Macdonald fight will be great.

Whole card is impressive. Best fight card in a long time - _Rockhead says every few months_


----------



## RKing85

let's get these fights going! Showtime!


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Havent been this hyped for a card since Jones vs Gustafsson. A shame that aldo isnt fighting after the long buildup with the tour and everything but if Mcgregor can take Mendez the fight will be even bigger. Champion vs champion more buildup fuck make that a stadium fight in ireland or brazil would be electric. Conor looked extremly fragile at the weighins. Even more so then usually. I wonder how much weight he is able to put back on. Probably extremly dehydrated so all of that fluid he drinks will store right back in the body. If Conor is fresh fighttime I think he wins. 8 inch reach advantage over Mendez. Way better on his feet. Mendez has some sick power punches but Conor is one of the more versatile and fluid strikers I have ever seen. Plus he has a solid tdd so I dont see chads wrestling as a problem. People said Cormier would kill jones in the wrestling aspect of things since he was an olympic but he couldnt take jones down once. 

Prediction: Conor by knockout 


Rory vs Lawler. The two weirdlooking introverts of the ufc but two of the most amazing fighters to watch. This one is hard to predict. Both are on a roll and on top of there game. Lawler is a savage that can take abuse. Rory id say has the better overall game. I think this fight will be 80% standing and a 5 round war. Expect this to be fotn and maybe foty.

Prediction: Either by decision.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

do you gentlemen have any stream links ? if so can you pm me pls thanks


----------



## Blackbeard

Holy shit, that was a nasty knee.


----------



## Green Light

That fucking knee, sweet Jesus :sodone


----------



## McQueen

That's the kinda strike all peanut butter haters deserve.

Perfect knee strike.

Fez is busy? I haven't seen him in anything in years lol?


----------



## RKing85

Great start to the PPV.

Never doubted Almeida for a second


----------



## McQueen

Nice work Gunny.


----------



## Blackbeard

This is turning out to be a great card.


----------



## McQueen

I do could do with less Rousey Dick sucking every 5minutes.


----------



## RKing85

Stephens with an awesome knee KO....and not even the best one of the night.

Damn good PPV card so far.


----------



## McQueen

Have a feeling Lawler/MacDonald will be FOTN


----------



## Blackbeard

McQueen, each time Rory looks into the screen does it feel like he's staring right into your soul?


----------



## McQueen

I get the impression he's a sociopath or something. Something's off with that guy.

Think he wins tonight via sub by the way.


----------



## TCE

Great card so far.


----------



## Blackbeard

I thought Robbie just nicked that round. It was close though.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

It's definitely Lawler thus far, not the fight I quite expected though so far


----------



## McQueen

Robbie def won rd 2. Rd 1 was too close.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jesus, Robbie was nearly done there.

2-1


----------



## McQueen

Lawler is lucky. I think he would have got KO'd if that was earlier in the round.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Turned into a great fight, I think Rory will do this


----------



## Blackbeard

This is insane, both of these men are carved out of granite.

3-1 Robbie but it's been razor close.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Daemon_Rising said:


> Turned into a great fight, I think Rory will do this


Or not


----------



## McQueen

2-2 for me.

Great fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

And just as I say that Rory folds. What a bloodbath, great fight.


----------



## McQueen

I must have a delay lol.

Awesome battle. Lawler looked hurt in 4 but he was back in 5.


----------



## Blackbeard

Fucking hell Robbie is fired up :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Where you at George? WHERE YOU AT!?


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Watching a fight like that makes me fear for Punk, whatever weight or skill level he enters at


----------



## McQueen

Punk is gonna get wrecked. Maybe not in his first fight because I could see him getting fed a scrub but eventually. 

I missed lawlers post fight because I lost my feed. Boo.


----------



## Blackbeard

Sinead O'connor has not aged well.


----------



## McQueen

Seriously? :lmao


----------



## [email protected]

MY EARS ARE BLEEDING


----------



## Blackbeard

Da fuck is with these intros?

Chad should come out to some Springsteen.


----------



## McQueen

America Fuck Yeah would have been better.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Sinead O Connor may not have aged well but that intro was perfect for McGregor.

Plus they need to long it out as I can't see Chad getting past round 2, but then again my predictions have been way off tonight.


----------



## McQueen

This song reminds me of Jaime Noble's ROH run lol


----------



## Blackbeard

:lmao :lmao :lmao

A gassed Mendes just completly controlled the so called GOAT :maury


----------



## Daemon_Rising

What is McGregor playing at


----------



## Daemon_Rising

And just like that, prediction by 2 seconds hehe


----------



## Blackbeard

McGregor is a complete hype job. I can't believe they are going to put a title around his waist fpalm that was an embarassing performance.


----------



## McQueen

wasn't too impressed with McGregor having that amount of trouble against someone with a ground game.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

His striking just can't be under-estimated though


----------



## Blackbeard

Ugh this is going to be unbearable. Now we're going to have to listen to Connor act like he's gods greatest gift. He just got dominated by a man who only had a couple weeks notice.


----------



## EyeZac

McGregor is going to be fantastic at the press conference.


----------



## McQueen

That was a hell of a punch.


----------



## RKing85

What an amazing PPV card. Worth every penny. Hell, I feel like I robbed the UFC for only paying regular price for it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lmao :lmao :lmao


C Mac G with the belt :mark: :banderas


----------



## McQueen

Yeah this is the first event I've bought in years and I was having a bit of buyers remorse earlier but it was worth it this time around


----------



## Joff

WHAT A FINISH


----------



## Blackbeard

Forget Aldo, I want to see Frankie Edgar get his hands on McGregor. That will be an easy nights work for him.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> A gassed Mendes just completly controlled the so called GOAT :maury


----------



## SonoShion

Conor doubters can fuck off now.

Greatest PPV of all time.


----------



## Blackbeard

SuperSaucySausages said:


> .


Is that suppose to impress me or something? I just watched him get completely dominated by a guy who only had a couple weeks to prepare. It was a shocking performance, I don't know why anyone would be boasting about it.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Blackbeard said:


> Is that suppose to impress me or something? I just watched him get completely dominated by a guy who only had a couple weeks to prepare. It was a shocking performance, I don't know why anyone would be boasting about it.


He beat someone he only had two weeks notice to fight, trained for a completely different person and ended up knocking out the man that "dominated" him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:deandre

Props to Conor. Was much better standing, reach advantage came into play me thinks. Chad was like a deer in the headlights near the end, and was visibly hurt in Round 1. However, Conor got taken down fairly easily (I know he avoided a takedown at some point in Round 2 but still). Still favor Aldo to beat him whenever that happens. Gonna have to brace myself for months of Conor talking now. :wall


That Rory/Robbie fight was awesome. Up there for the two best fights of the year (I need to see the Arlovski fight again). I knew that fight would be the best fight of the night and it delivered. Stephens knee and KO was also great. All around a fantastic card. Very pleased with that.


----------



## Blackbeard

SuperSaucySausages said:


> He beat someone he only had two weeks notice to fight, trained for a completely different person and ended up knocking out the man that "dominated" him.


He got extremely lucky, Mendes gassed badly and miscalculated a guillotine attempt. Nothing about his victory or performance should be celebrated, his ground game was exposed badly and he was getting tagged with ease.

But what ever, enjoy your moment in the sun because it will not last long. Aldo and Edgar will beat McGregor fairly easily.


----------



## Killmonger

I was hoping he'd win but he got exposed tonight.

I see why they chose Mendes instead of Frankie. :lmao


----------



## Chloe

Blackbeard said:


> He got *extremely lucky*, Mendes gassed badly and miscalculated a guillotine attempt. Nothing about his victory or performance should be celebrated, his ground game was exposed badly and *he was getting tagged with ease.*
> 
> But what ever, enjoy your moment in the sun because it will not last long. Aldo and Edgar will beat McGregor fairly easily.


:ti

He was peppering him punches through out RD 1 and then came to collect RD 2. Mendes did not hurt him in the feet AT ALL. Mendes was fazed and that's why he wasn't shooting as much as he usually would despite that being his advantage. Those takedowns and ground and pound Mendes got were small victories compared to the actual victory by Conor.

Champions weather the storm m8. DC did it against a powerful Rumble, Weidman did it when he was rocked against Vitor, Lawler did it on the same card and smashed Rory's nose.

But still doubters be salty? :hayden3

Aldo going to take that :lose Edgar will be a fair fight.

But in the end, Conor and his fans will be - :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Redzero

Conor Bless.


----------



## Velvet onion

Mcgregor was dominated because standup counts for nothing, mendes did fuck all from top landed a few decent elbows the rest were innefective.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

What an amazing event. I can't recall a main card before where every single fight delivered to that extent.

I really thought Pickett was a lamb to be led to the slaughter against young Almeida, but he was extremely game in that first round and nearly handed Almeida his first loss of his 20 fight career. And Almeida's flying knee finish was straight out of a video game.

Nelson vs. Thatch was the weakest fight of the main card, but still a pretty good one. Shows what a good grappler Nelson is that he can do in one round what it took Bendo four to do (and before you get started on the size difference, Gunnar is a small WW in his own right). Thatch does need to work on his ground game, he'll take a decent step down for his next fight.

Bermudez vs. Stephens... holy hell, FOTN- to that point. Wild exchanges, and I honestly thought Stephens would get UDed easily. Another flying knee outta nowhere, and I was one happy guy heading into the championship fights.

The crowd had been spoiled as they booed the average feeling out process first round of Lawler vs. Rory. From there though, it was violence personified. FOTN overall and in contention for FOTY.

McGregor vs. Mendes... Conor proved he's legit. Yeah, Mendes got takedowns, but Mendes takes down everyone, dude is elite. It looked like he was going to try and GSP it, but the second he tried to progress, Conor was up and shut his lights out. Even as a big Conor fan, I feel like the stoppage was a little quick, but I honestly don't care that much haha. Aldo vs. McGregor will be the biggest thing the division has ever and could ever have.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mendes got one good elbow but other than that it was Connor. I hate to bring it up but it was like Silva/Sonnen, Sonnen took Silva down all night but still came away with the loss. Silva and McGregor stifled the wrestlers advances and limited their attacks.


----------



## Ray

One of the best main cards I've ever seen in my life. Aldo/McGregor will be hype. Still picking Aldo though.


----------



## Saint Dick

I was rooting for McGregor but did he really answer any questions tonight though? Chad took him down with ease and I get the feeling that Mendes would have his way with him if he had more than two weeks' notice. Nonetheless, Conor's stand up is legit and I can't fucking wait for the Aldo fight.

Lawler/Macdonald was fantastic as well. Great card overall. One of the best PPVs I've seen in recent memory.


----------



## Chloe

Saint Dick said:


> I was rooting for McGregor but did he really answer any questions tonight though? Chad took him down with ease and I get the feeling that Mendes would have his way with him if he had more than two weeks' notice. Nonetheless, Conor's stand up is legit and I can't fucking wait for the Aldo fight.
> 
> Lawler/Macdonald was fantastic as well. Great card overall. One of the best PPVs I've seen in recent memory.


The question was if he could BEAT a wrestler and he did just that. It wasn't if he could WRESTLE a wrestler. I'd say Mendes was at the top of his game for the first round and Conor beat him in that round anyway.

Sure if they fight again, Mendes will have more gas in the tank but Conor will have trained extra hard for takedowns which would improve on the TDD he already has. He did stuff half of Mendes' takedowns. :draper2


----------



## Saint Dick

Masenko said:


> The question was if he could BEAT a wrestler and he did just that. It wasn't if he could WRESTLE a wrestler. I'd say Mendes was at the top of his game for the first round and Conor beat him in that round anyway.
> 
> Sure if they fight again, Mendes will have more gas in the tank but Conor will have trained extra hard for takedowns which would improve on the TDD he already has. He did stuff half of Mendes' takedowns. :draper2


Yeah I understand that but he a beat a wrestler who didn't have a full camp. It's not like he easily took care of Mendes. Chad made a mistake going for the guillotine and was gassed. Does that happen if Mendes has a full camp? Maybe it does, maybe it doesn't. It's a huge win for McGregor, no doubt about that, but I'm far from convinced that he beats a 100% ready Mendes.

Also bear in mind I wanted Conor to win and want him to beat Aldo. Not shitting on McGregor or trying to undermine his victory.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> A gassed Mendes just completly controlled the so called GOAT :maury





Blackbeard said:


> McGregor is a complete hype job. I can't believe they are going to put a title around his waist fpalm that was an embarassing performance.





Blackbeard said:


> Ugh this is going to be unbearable. Now we're going to have to listen to Connor act like he's gods greatest gift. He just got dominated by a man who only had a couple weeks notice.





Blackbeard said:


> Forget Aldo, I want to see Frankie Edgar get his hands on McGregor. That will be an easy nights work for him.





Blackbeard said:


> Is that suppose to impress me or something? I just watched him get completely dominated by a guy who only had a couple weeks to prepare. It was a shocking performance, I don't know why anyone would be boasting about it.





Blackbeard said:


> He got extremely lucky, Mendes gassed badly and miscalculated a guillotine attempt. Nothing about his victory or performance should be celebrated, his ground game was exposed badly and he was getting tagged with ease.
> 
> But what ever, enjoy your moment in the sun because it will not last long. Aldo and Edgar will beat McGregor fairly easily.


*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

YOU ARE SO SALTY OMGGGG*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Haters gonna hate. He won end of "oooh he only won because Mendes went for a Guillotine" aye well, he got out of it, got up and knocked him out and that's a fact.


----------



## BornBad

UFC 189: Conor McGregor: I'm a different animal, I don't feel it when featherweights hit me
By Anton Tabuena

When Conor McGregor stopped Chad Mendes at UFC 189, he beat what a lot of naysayers have been saying would be his kryptonite -- wrestlers. The Irishman indeed got takendown multiple times by Mendes, but he got the win and feels like he was never really in trouble.

"I feel if it's a fight to the death between two men, and there's no clock, the takedown doesn't matter," McGregor stated. "It's the efficient fighter who will prevail. I never bothered with the (wrestler) question. I know what I could do, the team knew."

"Besides me, (Mendes) is probably #2 , the hardest hitter in the division. He's certainly the best wrestler in the division. But honestly, they try and find holes, or questions that I have yet to answer, something that's gonna break me. The weight cut, the wrestler, there's always something but I always prevail."

Mended landed some big shots throughout their bout, but he says it wasn't anything that he felt concerned with too much.

"I can walk through everything. He hit me maybe one or two times but I felt absolutely nothing," McGregor claimed. "He cut me above the eye (when I was) on the bottom with an elbow, but other than that, they were glancing blows. I was speaking to him, and I knew I was being efficient; That when I had the chance, I was going to crack him with everything I got."

"I never felt in danger. I spoke to him through every single exchange. Told him that it was nothing and you’re against a different animal now"

Mendes somewhat confirm these statements as well.

"I would think (that he should be weakening from my punches), but you’ve got to give it to him. He didn’t stop talking shit the entire time," Mendes said during the post-fight press conference. "I was hitting him with everything I’ve got, and the guy was still running his mouth!"

"I landed a giant elbow on his face, and he's like ‘is that all you’ve got?’"

As McGregor explains, he is confident not only in his abilities, but with his chin and power. So much so that Conor believes he can take any shot they throw at him, and the opponent wouldn't be able to do the same.

"I don’t feel nothing when all these featherweights hit me. I feel like a concrete block," he said.

:mcgregoat


----------



## Amazing End 96

Best Event in UFC history :mark: Lawler/Rory GOAT fight and haters going to hate on Conor but he brings interest that event last night was special and great moment. Conor reminds of Silva a bit with his arrogance, it overs the edge and no doubt and has chin of steel and an elite strikers and nit pickers Conor has severe power in his hands and kicks and yeah he needs to improve his movement off his back but love how you all love to bring up Mendes short notice, Conor took an complete polar opposite opponent 2 weeks before the fight which is brave considering he could have dodge easily people forget this quick Conor wasn't training for wrestler and he KOed him in 2 rounds something Aldo couldn't do he deserves plaudits for that.


----------



## TheJack

Man, Dana must be relieved as fuck.

Great PPV. Lawler/MacDonald was fantastic and Lawler deserved a PotN. 
Didnt see anything special from Conor, his PotN award was IMO joke but he did enough to win. I still see him losing to Aldo, Edgar and a Mendes with a full training camp.

We didnt get a Sonnen title reign but the Conor one will be more over the top and unbearable. Next few months will be brilliant.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Blackbeard said:


> Forget Aldo, I want to see Frankie Edgar get his hands on McGregor. That will be an easy nights work for him.





Blackbeard said:


> Is that suppose to impress me or something? I just watched him get completely dominated by a guy who only had a couple weeks to prepare. It was a shocking performance, I don't know why anyone would be boasting about it.


----------



## Supreme Being

McGregor >

That is all.


----------



## EireUnited

McGregor is so fucking huge here in Ireland now. Completely gone mainstream.


----------



## Rush

Masenko said:


> The question was if he could BEAT a wrestler and he did just that. It wasn't if he could WRESTLE a wrestler. I'd say Mendes was at the top of his game for the first round and Conor beat him in that round anyway.
> 
> Sure if they fight again, Mendes will have more gas in the tank but Conor will have trained extra hard for takedowns which would improve on the TDD he already has. He did stuff half of Mendes' takedowns. :draper2


Fightmetric had it as 4 takedowns for Mendes from 7 attempts. That is horrific TDD. 

Also you're kidding yourself if you think Conor won that first round. He landed a few more strikes but he was also taken down 3 times. He doesn't get the round after that. He wasn't far enough ahead with his strikes to negate the 3 takedowns. 



Saint Dick said:


> Yeah I understand that but he a beat a wrestler who didn't have a full camp. It's not like he easily took care of Mendes. Chad made a mistake going for the guillotine and was gassed. Does that happen if Mendes has a full camp? Maybe it does, maybe it doesn't. It's a huge win for McGregor, no doubt about that, but I'm far from convinced that he beats a 100% ready Mendes.
> 
> Also bear in mind I wanted Conor to win and want him to beat Aldo. Not shitting on McGregor or trying to undermine his victory.


Mendes with a full camp doesn't fight any different tbf. He didn't gas, he got hit and hurt. That can happen with McGregor no matter how much you prepare for it. If Mendes was smart he could've played it safe and controlled McGregor for 5 rounds with his wrestling. He didn't and he got tagged.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

how about that main card :mark:


those knees by Almeida and Stephens and that JIUJITSU by Gunni :done


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> Fightmetric had it as 4 takedowns for Mendes from 7 attempts. That is horrific TDD.
> 
> Also you're kidding yourself if you think Conor won that first round. He landed a few more strikes but he was also taken down 3 times. He doesn't get the round after that. He wasn't far enough ahead with his strikes to negate the 3 takedowns.


Rush with that deluded wrestling favoritism when judging. :hayden3

The majority of the round was on the feet. Mendes got picked off the feet. Okay he got takedowns but did he do anything significant when on the ground? Nope. How long did he keep him on the ground? Definitely not long enough to win the round. Takedowns are great things to score when it's an even fight on the feet but I don't know where everyone got this idea that they're this super, duper, ultimate score that negates the advantage in the standup. It's not a wrestling match.


----------



## Chloe

Saint Dick said:


> Yeah I understand that but he a beat a wrestler who didn't have a full camp. It's not like he easily took care of Mendes. Chad made a mistake going for the guillotine and was gassed. Does that happen if Mendes has a full camp? Maybe it does, maybe it doesn't. It's a huge win for McGregor, no doubt about that, but I'm far from convinced that he beats a 100% ready Mendes.
> 
> Also bear in mind I wanted Conor to win and want him to beat Aldo. Not shitting on McGregor or trying to undermine his victory.


Yeah it'd probably go longer the second time around, but in that situation, Mendes takes more strikes as well. Plus I think Conor's wrestling will have improved way more than Chad's striking. It'd be closer but I'd still bet on Conor.


But for now, it's time for McGregor fans to celebrate. :mcgregoat


----------



## BornBad

Even journalist are celebrating when the champion make his way to the room ( around 47 minutes )


----------



## Rush

Masenko said:


> Rush with that deluded wrestling favoritism when judging. :hayden3
> 
> The majority of the round was on the feet. Mendes got picked off the feet. Okay he got takedowns but did he do anything significant when on the ground? Nope. How long did he keep him on the ground? Definitely not long enough to win the round. Takedowns are great things to score when it's an even fight on the feet but I don't know where everyone got this idea that they're this super, duper, ultimate score that negates the advantage in the standup. It's not a wrestling match.


Its not a boxing fight either. You're biased as fuck because you've got a hard on for Conor. He landed 19 significant strikes (28 overall) in that round to Mendes' 15 significant strikes (16 overall). Mendes wasn't dominated in that first round on the feet and got 3 takedowns from 4 attempts. 

Did he do anything significant on the ground? He cut him with an elbow. I don't know about you but i consider that fairly significant. Oh wait, it happened to Conor so it doesn't count right? Or it didn't happen when they were standing so it doesn't count right? :hayden3


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> Its not a boxing fight either. You're biased as fuck because you've got a hard on for Conor. He landed 19 significant strikes (28 overall) in that round to Mendes' 15 significant strikes (16 overall). Mendes wasn't dominated in that first round on the feet and got 3 takedowns from 4 attempts.
> 
> Did he do anything significant on the ground? He cut him with an elbow. I don't know about you but i consider that fairly significant. Oh wait, it happened to Conor so it doesn't count right? Or it didn't happen when they were standing so it doesn't count right? :hayden3


And it's not maths competition either. Aside from the fact that the maths actually favor Conor, anybody could see that he controlled the stand up and that's where most of the fighting took place. The stats don't take into account the quality of the strikes or the takedowns, they're not all equal.

Also, a cut isn't a score, especially a small one like that. It wasn't gushing and the ref or doctor didn't even check it so no, it wasn't significant. Judging a fight from how a guy looks, another flaw in your judging. :hayden3


----------



## McQueen

The way I see it, most of the reason Conor won is because he wounded Mendes immediately with that body kick and Mendes seemed off the rest of the time. Conor still won fair and square but this is a rematch I'd heavily be interested in seeing. I'm sure we will in a year or two. No so sure Conor would win again. 

Not that Mendes did a lot on the ground (and again this could be in part because he was hurt) I could see Conor having a lot of trouble against someone like Mendes or Edgar if he doesn't tag them early.


----------



## Rush

Didn't say he landed less, i'm saying the difference between them wasn't enough to negate the fact that Conor was taken down 3 times. 

The fact that you consider someone getting taken down, elbowed and cut to be nothing really says it all. Pointless to continue to argue against a one eyed numpty like yourself.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really enjoyed the whole event. 

The Almeida knee was incredible!

McGregor looked good in his win. Definitely want to see a rematch with Mendes having a full camp

Lawler/MacDonald was a war. Really like Lawler 

Atmosphere was electric throughout which made the event even better


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

McGregor won that fight comfortably. It could have went on all night long and Chod Mendes wouldn't have came close to winning.










*THE MCGOAT ERA*


----------



## Green

Rush said:


> Fightmetric had it as 4 takedowns for Mendes from 7 attempts. That is horrific TDD.
> 
> Also you're kidding yourself if you think Conor won that first round. He landed a few more strikes but he was also taken down 3 times. He doesn't get the round after that. He wasn't far enough ahead with his strikes to negate the 3 takedowns.
> 
> 
> 
> Mendes with a full camp doesn't fight any different tbf. He didn't gas, he got hit and hurt. That can happen with McGregor no matter how much you prepare for it. If Mendes was smart he could've played it safe and controlled McGregor for 5 rounds with his wrestling. He didn't and he got tagged.


Agree with this assessment. But most people knew Mcgregor was no wrestler, and this was a weakness for him. We weren't sure he'd have such a good chin though. He got tagged by big shots and didn't look fazed at all, cut not withstanding.

Whats fairly clear is that everyone in the division who tried to stand with him got destroyed in short order. I think Mendes could've won with a lay and pray strategy of a full camp, but tbh the alpha male guys aren't about that, they usually go for submissions/finishes. I would give Edgar a better chance against Mcgregor than Mendes for that reason, I think he's the more tactical fighter.


----------



## BornBad

Since Mendes didn't have a full camp a rematch after Aldo being decimated looks fair enough. Mendes crew can claim " he's ready all the time " he was gassed at the end of Round 2 

But fact of the matter is :mcgregoat proved last night he ain't a fucking clown with a big mouth who only beat second rate fighters


----------



## samizayn

Oh my, that card was on another level. Watching the presser now, apparently Rory broke his nose in the first round, "couldn't breathe, couldn't see" which increases the respect I already had for him. Missed the 5th round so will have to see how that went down.

There were a bit of jokes made about nobody liking Hendricks, but flat out Dana has just said that Rory is the second baddest dude and everyone else is going to have to go through him to get to Lawler. It's kind of getting weird how he's essentially being Benoited


----------



## Saint Dick

Rush said:


> Mendes with a full camp doesn't fight any different tbf. He didn't gas, he got hit and hurt. That can happen with McGregor no matter how much you prepare for it. If Mendes was smart he could've played it safe and controlled McGregor for 5 rounds with his wrestling. He didn't and he got tagged.


Mendes said himself in the post fight presser that he was tired as fuck and his legs were heavy. I attributed that to him not having a full camp but maybe it was taking Conor's shots that slowed him down, I don't know.


----------



## RKing85

Take my money UFC. Take all of it. What an awesome PPV. Best PPV I have seen in a minute. Stephens with an awesome KO Knee.....and it wasn't even the best KO Knee of the PPV broadcast. Lawler/MacDonald was a war. And Conor is such a star, love him or hate him. Him verses Aldo just got an extra 150-200k PPV buys last night. And I will definitly be down for Conor/Mendes 2 a year from now when both guys have full camps.


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> Didn't say he landed less, i'm saying the difference between them wasn't enough to negate the fact that Conor was taken down 3 times.
> 
> The fact that you consider someone getting taken down, elbowed and cut to be nothing really says it all. Pointless to continue to argue against a one eyed numpty like yourself.


It's pointless to argue cos you're wrong and are always going to be wrong in this situation. :banderas Any fighter would probably tell you they'd rather get taken down a few times because it's not a wrestling match and a tiny cut than get lit up on the feet like Mendes did. 

But okay m8. You're clearly an expert from your long time experience. 

uttahere


----------



## B-Dawg

Mendes clearly won the first m8


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I was told that McGregor could only cut promos and beat jobbers. What happened guys?*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Ignoring the fact that McGregor won the first round, he also won the fight so it doesn't really matter :lelbron2


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I guess Anderson Silva didn't beat Chael Sonnen, in either fight, because he got taken down and controlled, right?

McGregor not only beat Mendes, he finished him, which is something only Jose Aldo was able to do, after landing a counter knee that would make Almeida and Stephens blush.

I think the only way Conor could get respect for this win is if he stopped every single takedown of Mendes. Seriously, the exchange of:

"Conor stopped half the takedowns"
"Actually it was 4 out of 7 for Mendes."

is ludicrous. Ooh, Conor only stopped 42.8% of takedowns, amazing counter point!


----------



## TCE

Wow.


----------



## Green

Lawler is a fucking killer


----------



## Blackbeard

TCE said:


>


:damn Rory looks like he just went one on one with a sledgehammer.


----------



## TCE

Heads up. TUF Finale is on now, Willie Gates just got a quick TKO in the first fight.


----------



## McQueen

What were the Vegas odds on Dana having an erection putting the belt around Conor's waist?


----------



## Slickback

My god, probs the best PPV I've seen ever. Amazing

Rory vs Robbie that was some next level shit, fucking gladiators. That staredown after the 4th? HHHHHMMMMPPPPPPHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## BehindYou

Gunnar Nelson is a badass, like this guy a lot


----------



## Rush

Masenko said:


> It's pointless to argue cos you're wrong and are always going to be wrong in this situation. :banderas Any fighter would probably tell you they'd rather get taken down a few times because it's not a wrestling match and a tiny cut than get lit up on the feet like Mendes did.
> 
> But okay m8. You're clearly an expert from your long time experience.
> 
> uttahere


Any fighter would tell you that injury wise they'd prefer to face Edgar jabbing them for 5 rounds than getting in a fight like Lawler/Rory but that doesn't mean that they wouldn't lose if it were Edgar outpointing them. 

I'm not arguing that the cut hurt Conor much, i'm saying that claiming Mendes did nothing on the ground is fucking ludicrous. 



B-Dawg said:


> Mendes clearly won the first m8


Indeed. This thread summing up why i think Conor fan are the dirt worst in MMA. 



Marty said:


> Ignoring the fact that McGregor won the first round, he also won the fight so it doesn't really matter :lelbron2


No one is claiming anything different. Likewise Rory was up 39-37 on all the judges scorecards but still lost after having his nose caved in. 



Rookie of the Year said:


> I guess Anderson Silva didn't beat Chael Sonnen, in either fight, because he got taken down and controlled, right?
> 
> McGregor not only beat Mendes, he finished him, which is something only Jose Aldo was able to do, after landing a counter knee that would make Almeida and Stephens blush.
> 
> I think the only way Conor could get respect for this win is if he stopped every single takedown of Mendes. Seriously, the exchange of:
> 
> "Conor stopped half the takedowns"
> "Actually it was 4 out of 7 for Mendes."
> 
> is ludicrous. Ooh, Conor only stopped 42.8% of takedowns, amazing counter point!


Strawman much? Not saying Conor didn't deserve the win. Saying he lost the first round. Likewise Anderson won the fight but he was behind on all the scorecards in that first fight with Sonnen. Doesn't mean much because he subbed him, but it plays into the whole 'what if' scenario. 

Again you miss the point about the takedowns. Masenko is claiming that stopping half the takedowns like its a good thing. Stopping only half the takedowns (or 4/7 as it were) is horrible. Look at some of the top fighters in the UFC, their TDD is as follows (just taking the stats from their ufc profiles, not 100% sure on the accuracy)

Cain: 86%
Jones: 95%
Cormier: 78%
Weidman: 100%
Dos Anjos: 65%
Lawler: 66%
Aldo: 91%
Dillashaw: 100%

Werdum is at 34% which is horrible wrestling but he makes up for that by having the best ground game in the HW division by a long way.

So as you can see, the wrestlers in the division are up around the 80-100% range, the predominately strikers are around that 60-70% range. All of which is far higher than the 40-50% range Conor was at in that fight. So claiming that someone defended half the takedown attempts as a good thing is ridiculous. Should look at what Conor did well instead like controlling the octagon, boxing and being patient on the ground. He weathered the control by Mendes, avoided the guillotine and pounced when they got back to their feet. Was easily Conor's biggest win to date and there is a bunch of positive to take from it, takedown defense is not one however.


----------



## RKing85

I feel sorry for Ronda. I doubt Dana even remembers her name anymore ever since Conor came around.

Conor to coach the next season of TUF against Urijah Faber. They won't fight at the end of the season however. Still won't watch. TUF needs to be put out of it's misery.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah TUF is just awful, I bet ratings will be good though with Conor geeks watching it. 

Wonderboy with a spinning heel kick KO on Ellenberger. Pretty good win for him.

Excited to see MIR get KO'ed on Wed. :mark:


----------



## Rush

Rory's face today. Broke his nose, broke his foot as well during the fight.


----------



## Slickback

Rush said:


> Rory's face today. Broke his nose, broke his foot as well during the fight.


Was the best night of his life according to his tweet.

What a fucking beast


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

looks like Conor and Faber will be doing the next season of TUF, but not fighting at the end, so basically a gigantic waste of everyones time.

Of all the things they could do with Conor now I was just hoping they wouldnt use him to prop up that played out, dead ass franchise :ugh2

guess this also means the Aldo fight wont be anytime soon enaldo


----------



## BornBad

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> looks like Conor and Faber will be doing the next season of TUF, but not fighting at the end, so basically a gigantic waste of everyones time.
> 
> Of all the things they could do with Conor now I was just hoping they wouldnt use him to prop up that played out, dead ass franchise :ugh2
> 
> guess this also means the Aldo fight wont be anytime soon enaldo


Conor doing TUF would be worth to watch actually. It could be the best TUF since Tate - Ronda, 

Would be surprise if Aldo vs McGregor is going to happen this year too


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> looks like Conor and Faber will be doing the next season of TUF, but not fighting at the end, so basically a gigantic waste of everyones time.
> 
> Of all the things they could do with Conor now I was just hoping they wouldnt use him to prop up that played out, dead ass franchise :ugh2
> 
> guess this also means the Aldo fight wont be anytime soon enaldo




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620429854773653504
good to hear, because I cannot wait to see these two fight already.


----------



## Rush

BornBad said:


> Conor doing TUF would be worth to watch actually. It could be the best TUF since Tate - Ronda,
> 
> Would be surprise if Aldo vs McGregor is going to happen this year too


Read that they were targeting a December/January date for Conor/Aldo


----------



## Mr. Socko

The suggestion of a Conor vs Faber TUF above :banderas

EDIT: TUF without a fight at the end? :rock5 Fuck that


----------



## Fighter Daron

CONNOR DID IT! HE FUCKING DID IT!

I'm sorry Ronda, but we have a new draw in UFC :mcgregor

Also, best PPV in UFC history, I can't wait for McGregor/Aldo, 1 million buys?


----------



## BornBad

Mr. Socko said:


> The suggestion of a Conor vs Faber TUF above :banderas
> 
> EDIT: TUF without a fight at the end? :rock5 Fuck that


it's going to be fun to watch..The champion is going to own that asshole every single week after this weekend :mj2


----------



## Cashmere

Lol fuck off Conor... Ugh. God's speed Aldo. 



Rush said:


> Rory's face today. Broke his nose, broke his foot as well during the fight.


Them war scars. Just put some Icy Hot / Bengay on it. He'll be alright.


----------



## samizayn

Dana says it depends on the physical state of both Aldo and McGregor, but they're looking to do that as soon as possible.

I think Mendes/McGregor was a blessing in disguise tbh. The Aldo fight now holds a lot more intrigue than it did previously.


Hollywood Hanoi said:


> looks like Conor and Faber will be doing the next season of TUF,* but not fighting at the end, *so basically a gigantic waste of everyones time.


What? Fuck off.

TUFs still have potential to be really entertaining but a lot of factors come into play that often end up making some underwhelming.


----------



## TCE

In case anyone missed the fight last night..

Here's the first kick:










And here's the second kick that finished the fight:


----------



## Flux

WONDERBOY :mark:


----------



## iamloco724

I just started consistently following UFC, I am looking for a free site or even a paid site where i can watch ppvs live. Most free streaming sites have all sorts of spyware and pop ups, I am looking to avoid a site like that and would rather pay a small amount then to deal with that. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RKing85

TUF needs a bullet between the eyes in the worst way


----------



## Ray

iamloco724 said:


> I just started consistently following UFC, I am looking for a free site or even a paid site where i can watch ppvs live. Most free streaming sites have all sorts of spyware and pop ups, I am looking to avoid a site like that and would rather pay a small amount then to deal with that. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Use a VPN to change your location to Germany and go to UFC.tv. You can buy PPV's for $25 there. I've been doing it for a long time now. Also have 4-5 friends who all chip in. Works out to $5/person for a dirt cheap HD reliable stream. Then I just watch it on my Xbox through the UFC.tv app.


----------



## iamloco724

Ray said:


> iamloco724 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started consistently following UFC, I am looking for a free site or even a paid site where i can watch ppvs live. Most free streaming sites have all sorts of spyware and pop ups, I am looking to avoid a site like that and would rather pay a small amount then to deal with that. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Use a VPN to change your location to Germany and go to UFC.tv. You can buy PPV's for $25 there. I've been doing it for a long time now. Also have 4-5 friends who all chip in. Works out to $5/person for a dirt cheap HD reliable stream. Then I just watch it on my Xbox through the UFC.tv app.
Click to expand...

What VPN do you use? And I assume you have to setup the device you are playing it from with the VPN, not just purchase it with the VPN?


----------



## Rush

Ray said:


> Use a VPN to change your location to Germany and go to UFC.tv. You can buy PPV's for $25 there. I've been doing it for a long time now. Also have 4-5 friends who all chip in. Works out to $5/person for a dirt cheap HD reliable stream. Then I just watch it on my Xbox through the UFC.tv app.


Did they change it? Used to be free PPVs in Germany.


----------



## Ray

iamloco724 said:


> What VPN do you use? And I assume you have to setup the device you are playing it from with the VPN, not just purchase it with the VPN?


I use Zenmate. And no, once you buy the pay-per-view through your account, it's linked to your account. You can buy it through your computer, and play it on your Xbox or other devices because the backend tech only recognizes that you actually bought the pay-per-view, not from where you bought it. 

Used to buy the PPV's through a Nepal VPN where they were only charging $12.99 USD per pay-per-view, which was an absolute steal, but they increased the price there. Bastards. 



Rush said:


> Did they change it? Used to be free PPVs in Germany.


Used to, but they changed it. Probably b/c they realized people were freeloading by temporarily changing their location.


----------



## iamloco724

Ray said:


> iamloco724 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What VPN do you use? And I assume you have to setup the device you are playing it from with the VPN, not just purchase it with the VPN?
> 
> 
> 
> I use Zenmate. And no, once you buy the pay-per-view through your account, it's linked to your account. You can buy it through your computer, and play it on your Xbox or other devices because the backend tech only recognizes that you actually bought the pay-per-view, not from where you bought it.
> 
> Used to buy the PPV's through a Nepal VPN where they were only charging $12.99 USD per pay-per-view, which was an absolute steal, but they increased the price there. Bastards.
Click to expand...

Oh nice, thanks for the info, so Germany I assume is the cheapest ppv price?


----------



## Rush

Ray said:


> Used to, but they changed it. Probably b/c they realized people were freeloading by temporarily changing their location.


I used to do that back in the day but that was before i really knew what vpn's were :lol. Was too much of a hassle for me to do it every time though when firstrow, vipbox etc do the job fine.


----------



## Ray

iamloco724 said:


> Oh nice, thanks for the info, so Germany I assume is the cheapest ppv price?


I've yet to find another country cheaper. If I do, I'll let you know.

Also, if you're getting into MMA, I highly recommend getting FightPass. It's $9.99 a month ($7.99/month if you get the 1 year subscription) and has every fight in UFC history on it. Pay-per-views are put up 2 months after they air. Plus, if you use your German VPN, you can watch all the cards that air on TV for free on it. FOX Sports 1 cards, big FOX cards, PPV prelims, everything that isn't pay-per-view can be watched for free and live on it. Covered in the subscription.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> I used to do that back in the day but that was before i really knew what vpn's were :lol. Was too much of a hassle for me to do it every time though when firstrow, vipbox etc do the job fine.


I just got sick of shitty quality streams and those fucking ads popping up all the time. Could hardly see any action b/c the streams were so pixelated. So I just call a couple of mates over now and everyone pitches in. Works out to be pretty dirt cheap.

I don't mind paying for UFC cards. $60 is ridiculous for most cards, but I really don't mind paying something reasonable, which the German prices are.


----------



## BornBad

Jose Aldo Junior loses his [email protected]#$ on Brazilian 'Rock Bola' radio.

Translated into English, this would be:

"I am not going to only beat McGregor up: I am going to make an example out of him. I am going to beat up this son of a bitch so bad that he won't be able to open his mouth to say his shits for more than one month. I am going to break the jaw of this cuckolded son of a bitch in three parts. The ********* fans of that cuckold and the UFC will regret having put that f-tard to fight me because I am going to blow out his little star. I am going to blow out his little star. I've never felt so powerful in my life. Before breaking my rib I was knocking out light-heavyweights with body shots. I can't spar yet, but I am still punching and kicking with the same power. I won't even bother dodging McGregor's little punches and dancing fairy kicks: I will walk straight towards him and take away his manhood. Take his pride. Humiliate him. Swell up those ****-sucking lips of his. Good luck KOing me: Cigano couldn't do it in full-contact boxing. But the most delightful will be to see the look on the faces of his racist Irish fans. Look at their faces after I have turned their national hero into a bottom-boy."

'The most amazing was the way that Aldo said it. His voice, which is already deep, dropped two or three notches. He said it with a cold anger and confidence that I have never heard before. You could feel like the dude wants to literally kill someone. The interviewer actually asked Aldo to calm down, and that the foul language might get them fined by the government.'


:HA


----------



## Slickback

Can't take anymore of this Aldo/Conor hype


----------



## Amazing End 96

Jose is rattled. what a weird response Conor is just a promoter and he taking shit to personally. edit: its fake :lol:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

McGregor well and truly in Jose's head.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao that is awesome.


----------



## Rush

Amazing End 96 said:


> Jose is rattled. what a weird response Conor is just a promoter and he taking shit to personally. edit: its fake :lol:





SuperSaucySausages said:


> McGregor well and truly in Jose's head.


The story is fake but regardless, if it were Conor making the same comments you would be frothing over it as 'hype', not that Aldo is in Conor's head.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Racist Irish fans? :rock5

Fuck this guy.










These Brazilian fighters have no hespect :no:


----------



## Amazing End 96

Rush said:


> The story is fake but regardless, if it were Conor making the same comments you would be frothing over it as 'hype', not that Aldo is in Conor's head.


Ah no ? making homophobic and racist slurs is not hype in any way . if even though its fake and doesn't matter.


----------



## BornBad

Mr. Socko said:


> These Brazilian fighters have no hespect :no:


Damn this Maghaeles is one sorry ass looser...


----------



## RKing85

Poor Frank Mir/Todd Duffee. Not one person knows/cares they are fighting tomorrow night.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Confirmed: Fedor is returning to MMA.

http://www.bjpenn.com/hes-back-fedor-emelianenkos-coming-out-of-retirement/



> “For every athlete it is very important to be able to engage in their favorite thing: give all the best in training, performing in competitions, defending the honor of the motherland.”
> 
> “During my time at the Ministry, I was able to work on the development of the sport, work closely with the presidents of sports federations, recognize the problems from within the sport, and as far as possible, try to solve them. But now I feel that it is time to return to the ring.”
> 
> “I was able to recover and heal old injuries. The last three years I have maintained physical form, but this level is not enough to go into battle, therefore recently I started intensive training. We have assembled a team of versatile coaches and athletes who will help me in the training process” Emelianenko continued. “There is still work to do to prepare to leave the ring. Negotiations are underway with promotions. Once agreements are reached, there will be information on the date of the fight and rival.”


----------



## Blackbeard

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Confirmed: Fedor is returning to MMA.
> 
> http://www.bjpenn.com/hes-back-fedor-emelianenkos-coming-out-of-retirement/


UFC or no buys!


----------



## StraightYesSociety




----------



## samizayn

Yeah I can't find the audio of that Aldo interview anywhere.


----------



## RKing85

I'll believe Fedor when I see it.

Neilson wouldn't be able to track the ratings if Bellator managed to do Fedor/Kimbo


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> I'll believe Fedor when I see it.
> 
> Neilson wouldn't be able to track the ratings if Bellator managed to do *Fedor/Kimbo*


For the love of god please don't give Scott Coker any ideas!!! :Hutz


----------



## McQueen

I'm challenging Fedor to a fight.

Finally!


----------



## Ray

If Fedor's smart, he'll sign with the UFC. Hell, I could even see UFC giving Fedor a shot against Werdum for the title straight away. Big money rematch.


----------



## Londrick

Brock vs Fedor at WM 32 or 33 :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Fedor vs Cro Cop 2 plz


----------



## Chloe

Mr. Socko said:


> Racist Irish fans? :rock5
> 
> Fuck this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Brazilian fighters have no hespect :no:


What a piece of shit.


----------



## Flux

Fire that fucker. Disgusting.


----------



## RKing85

Know way the UFC would give Fedor an immediate HW Title shot. 0% chance.

I want Fedor's first fight back (and again, I'll believe it when I see it) to be against somebody he can beat. I don't know if I would be able to handle a Fedor loss.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Feed Fedor to Punk imo.


----------



## Blackbeard

RKing85 said:


> Know way the UFC would give Fedor an immediate HW Title shot. 0% chance.
> 
> I want Fedor's first fight back (and again, I'll believe it when I see it) to be against somebody he can beat. I don't know if I would be able to handle a Fedor loss.


Fedor vs. Frank Mir has a nice ring to it IMO.


----------



## B-Dawg

UFC has been teasing the reveal of the UFC 191 Main Event and other fights all night. Might it be...FEDOR?!

*Edit*: lel, DJ/Dodson - Rumble/Blachowicz - PVZ/Chambers


----------



## Chloe

3/4 so far for my multibet. :yay

Just need Duffee to KO Mir to get my pay out now. :zayn3

EDIT: :fuckthis :MAD


----------



## RKing85

my twitter feed is a ghost town tonight. Nobody is watching these fights tonight.

Going with Duffee here in the main event.


----------



## B-Dawg

Masenko said:


> 3/4 so far for my multibet. :yay
> 
> Just need Duffee to KO Mir to get my pay out now. :zayn3


:duck


----------



## Mikey Damage

Frank fucking Mir.

Took some shots but then just unloaded. Goodness.


----------



## TCE

Fair play to Mir.


----------



## Flux

Mir vs Fedor pls


----------



## Slickback

Wow Frank!!! (Y)

One last ride to a title shot come on lad


----------



## Amazing End 96

Glad for Mir 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=13&v=eB4TlktBFBI

for Da haters


----------



## Rush

Can everyone please stop hyping Duffee now? He's garbage. Hasn't won a fight over anyone good in his career.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Arlovski vs Werdum needs to happen now imo.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Can everyone please stop hyping Duffee now? He's garbage. Hasn't won a fight over anyone good in his career.


He also has bad technique was on TRT at 25 and has no chin. That right hand he threw was so fucking lazy and bad and left him wide open to Mir's power hand. He deserves to get KTFO'D and should not sniff a top 15 fight till he puts 3 to 4 wins in a row.


----------



## samizayn

Yeah, he had pretty appalling form tbh, but it was a heavyweight SLUGFEST so I can't complain :mark:


----------



## Stephen90

Never got the hate for Frank Mir. Dude actually won pretty impressivly last night.


----------



## McQueen

Mike Swick retired. I really thought the guy was going places about 5 years ago, maybe not a champion or anything but kinda like what Bisping is to the MW division. 

Best of luck to him in the future.


----------



## RKing85

that main event last night!

Sloppy as fuck, but entertaining as hell!


----------



## Slickback

Aldo-McGregor fight will wind up in Cowboys Stadium apparently.

Holy.Fuck


----------



## Amazing End 96

thought Vegas was basically confirmed by Dana.


----------



## samizayn

Amazing End 96 said:


> thought Vegas was basically confirmed by Dana.


He explicitly said as much in the 189 presser.


----------



## RKing85

well it's not like Dana has never gone back on his word before.

They wouldn't fill the stadium, but I think they could definitly get 60-65 thousand in that stadium.

If I'm an airline company, I'm doing Dublin to Dallas direct flights the week of the fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

Wouldn't it make more sense to stage the fight in a soccer stadium in Dublin? Enough with Vegas already, I am so bored of that city being used for every major MMA and Boxing fights.


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to stage the fight in a soccer stadium in Dublin? Enough with Vegas already, I am so bored of that city being used for every major MMA and Boxing fights.


It's been said that if McGregor becomes undisputed champion then he will get to defend the title in Ireland at some point. I think the UFC would rather just go with the safe option and have the fight in Vegas rather than have to figure a bunch of things out to have the fight in Dublin.


----------



## Chloe

Aldo-McGregor at Cowboys Stadium.

Conor's first defence at Croke Park.

imo.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Potentially a great day for the finnish MMA scene. 

Teemu Packalen about to make his UFC debut and Toni Tauru fighting Bibiano Fernandes for the OneFC Bantamweight championship. :drose


edit: well, as it turns out, it wasn't such a great day for finnish MMA afterall. Tauru gets KTFO and Packalen loses by UD. :mj2


----------



## TCE

Good card so far.


----------



## RKing85

that One FC card was the definition of a one fight card. close main event between Bisping and Leites. I personally though Bisping did enough to win. And before anyone cries robbery, if it's a close fight then it's not a robbery!!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RKing85 said:


> that One FC card was the definition of a one fight card. close main event between Bisping and Leites. I personally though Bisping did enough to win. And before anyone cries robbery, if it's a close fight then it's not a robbery!!!!


well, they do call their company _ONE_ FC... :evil


Cormier vs Gus at UFC 192. :mark: 

So torn on who to root for. :mj2 I want DC to defend the belt until Bones comes back, but on the other hand, I want to see Gus with the belt too.


----------



## Slickback

Wow that triangle by Duffy was slick as fuck


----------



## RKing85

I think Cormier handles Gus without too much problem. Not overly excited about it. LHW division doesn't have any clear cut challengers right now though. It's just in a hold pattern.

Cormier/Jones rematch at UFC 200?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

MMA is becoming more and more difficult to keep up with. UFC 189 was a week ago, and we've had 3 UFC cards since. There's no time to get hyped and treat UFC events as major happenings anymore. When I first started with my serious MMA fandom around 2009/2010, even the TUF finales felt like a big deal. Now, spread across about 30 fights are maybe 3 fights I'd want to see. The market is over-saturated, too many bland, faceless fighters and the overall standard of MMA skill expected for a UFC fighter seems to be slipping.

That said, bring on UFC 190. That's the type of card I like.


----------



## Rush

Team Gus all the way. I just don't rate Cormier that highly. Basically there is Jones, daylight, more daylight, the light you get off the moon reflecting the sun, then the rest of the division.


----------



## EyeZac

Gus beating Cormier for the title would be the best thing since Gus gave Jones his toughest challenge. Jones will beat Cormier easily just like he did in their first fight. Only hope for something interesting is for Gus to win the title and maybe he can put up a better fight than Cormier could against Jones.

The title is a joke until Jones returns. Cormier thinking he's the real champion is always good for a laugh.


----------



## BornBad

Rookie of the Year said:


> That said, bring on UFC 190. That's the type of card I like.


This i can't wait to Rousey to dismember Bethe Correia in front of her hometown


----------



## Amazing End 96

Goatseph Duffy with another great showing. I'd love if he gets to main event UFC Ireland I might go I can see being top 10 pretty soon.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Fancy DC will dismantle Gus tbh.


----------



## samizayn

Is it the LHW fight this weekend? War Gus :mark:


Rookie of the Year said:


> MMA is becoming more and more difficult to keep up with. UFC 189 was a week ago, and we've had 3 UFC cards since. There's no time to get hyped and treat UFC events as major happenings anymore. When I first started with my serious MMA fandom around 2009/2010, even the TUF finales felt like a big deal. Now, spread across about 30 fights are maybe 3 fights I'd want to see. The market is over-saturated, too many bland, faceless fighters and the overall standard of MMA skill expected for a UFC fighter seems to be slipping.
> 
> That said, bring on UFC 190. That's the type of card I like.


Nah, I much prefer it tbh. The beauty of the modern cards is there are maybe one or two names you recognise and get excited about (if that) but there are SO many mid/undercard dudes that surprise you and put on a really good show. And you're never having to go too long in between shows.


----------



## Flux

Just checked out the card for next week and it's 100% :moyes1

Dillashaw vs. Barao II
Tate vs. Eye
Barboza vs. Felder
LAUZON VS. GOMI :mark:

Now that is a great card


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/7/19/8992883/jose-aldo-plans-to-ignore-usada-iv-ban-they-won-t-take-me-out-of-the



> *Jose Aldo plans to ignore USADA IV ban: ‘They won’t take me out of the f---ing fight’*
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO -- UFC fighters won’t be able to use intravenous saline solution to rehydrate following weigh-ins under the new drug testing protocol overseen by the USADA.
> 
> But featherweight champion Jose Aldo isn’t a fan of this decision.
> 
> The IV ban starts in October, and Aldo, who is expected to face interim featherweight champion Conor McGregor in December, plans to ignore the decision and continue to use intravenous injections to recover following weigh-ins.
> 
> "That’s an issue not only for me, but for every athlete, especially those who cut a lot of weight," Aldo said during a press conference at the Nova Uniao gym Thursday. "But there’s a study, they showed several techniques."
> 
> "Just say you’re feeling sick and go to the hospital and they will rehydrate with an IV anyway. They can’t say ‘oh, come back later’," he continued. "But I don’t know about that yet. As an athlete, it’s hard to not use IV because that’s the best way to rehydrate. They came here saying oral rehydration is better, but I don’t know how they came up with that. Any sick people that go to a hospital, the first thing they do is an IV."
> 
> Aldo said he doesn’t care about the IV ban, and challenges USADA and the athletic commission to find a way to prove he’s used it.
> 
> "I will continue to do IV, I don’t care. I’ll tell them I’m going to eat and do it instead," he said. "They won’t take me out of the f---ing fight, so I don’t care. They can say whatever they want, but it’s scientifically proved the best way to rehydrate. Only if they put security guard with me 24 hours a day. I don’t care. That’s what’s going to happen.
> 
> "I will do it anyway, or someone else will do it for me. I will go to a friend’s house, to a different hotel room. I don’t f---ing care about them. They won’t take me out of the fight anyway. They can’t take me from the fight. It’s not doping. They will say they will test me.
> 
> "How are they going to get IV rehydration from my urine, brother? Only if they got new techniques. They are ninjas. They are f---ing stupid."
> 
> Aldo will face interim champion McGregor when he returns to the Octagon, and the UFC is currently looking at Dallas Cowboys’ AT&T Stadium in Texas as the site of the title bout.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/7/1...re-usada-iv-ban-they-won-t-take-me-out-of-the


I read somewhere that DW didn't really think the rib was the issue for Aldo and it was the weight cut all along. Now he drops this saying he will just ignore the AC well if you're hospitalized the day before your fight guess what? You're not fighting. I love the idea of IV ban because it won't allow guys to balloon and put on 30-40 lbs over night. It also causes them to cut weight in a much more healthier way.


----------



## RKing85

problem with so many UFC cards these days is that you don't get a three/four week build to get excited about some of these sleeper cards.


----------



## Stormbringer

Seriously? What's wrong with IV rehydration? It's not a PED, who cares? It's not like Rumble trying to lose 75-80 pounds to fight. Leave it alone.


----------



## Mr. Socko

DX-Superkick said:


> Seriously? What's wrong with IV rehydration? It's not a PED, who cares? It's not like Rumble trying to lose 75-80 pounds to fight. Leave it alone.


Could be wrong but I believe using IV Rehydration may be somewhat useful in masking PEDs. Not sure of the exact science behind it though.


----------



## samizayn

I assumed it was to discourage severe weight cutting but that's just how I read into it.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

samizayn said:


> I assumed it was to discourage severe weight cutting but that's just how I read into it.


That's exactly what it's for. Guys are cutting dangerous amounts of weight and are winding up passing out at the weigh ins. Its dangerous and life threatening to deplete your body of that much water. You also risk liver and kidney failure. If you cut weight right through diet and nutrition you don't need to shed 40lbs of water in days.


----------



## TCE

Pappa Bacon said:


> That's exactly what it's for. Guys are cutting dangerous amounts of weight and are winding up passing out at the weigh ins. Its dangerous and life threatening to deplete your body of that much water. You also risk liver and kidney failure. If you cut weight right through diet and nutrition you don't need to shed 40lbs of water in days.


What this will do however, is far more dangerous, in my opinion. 

The benefit for this will be for heavy cutters to move up a weight or two, but will they? That is the question.

Fighters are going to come into the fight so dehydrated that the KO rate will go up significantly, brain damage will be more prominent, eventually a death will occur with the banning of IV.


----------



## Rush

TCE said:


> What this will do however, is far more dangerous, in my opinion.
> 
> The benefit for this will be for heavy cutters to move up a weight or two, but will they? That is the question.
> 
> Fighters are going to come into the fight so dehydrated that the KO rate will go up significantly, brain damage will be more prominent, eventually a death will occur with the banning of IV.


Pretty much. In a perfect world this would filter out drug cheats, make fighters cut weight better, move some up in division so they don't have to cut as much weight but i think everyone who isn't naive knows that the ban on IV re-hydration won't work. It will lead to fighters being less hydrated before a fight, more susceptible to brain injury and this affects a good 90-95% of fighters. 

They're trying to catch drug cheats with this ban, not have an affect on weight cuts but the end result will be catastrophic on those who do make large weight cuts aka the majority of the fighters in the UFC.


----------



## RKing85

hate hate hate this IV ban. It makes the sport so much more dangerous. Less water in fighter's bodies is only going to lead to more problems and more bad injuries. 

Tate and Caraway say they are going to be in each other's corners this weekend. And Eye/Wineland parlay sounds like a pretty good play to me now.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Have you guys cut weight before? Not being a dick I'm just asking. I use to cut weight for wrestling in high school and it was fucking brutal. I would shed anywhere between 30 to 40 lbs in a few days due to other sports and iv hydrate and it wrecked my kidneys. By baning IV's it causes fighters to stay closer to their natural weight and could deliver better in cage product with guys not blowing out after around due to massive weight cuts. You don't think it has to do with the cuts your crazy. Dehydrating your body and training leave you so susceptible to injury as well as the benefits of catching guys on PED's.


----------



## RKing85

That would be great if everyone did that. But I would think the majority of fighters are at least going to try for a fight or two to stay at their current weight. Fighters are stubborn people.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

RKing85 said:


> That would be great if everyone did that. But I would think the majority of fighters are at least going to try for a fight or two to stay at their current weight. Fighters are stubborn people.


i get that but it will change real fast when they cant make it to the cage or wind up in the hospital and lose out on their fight money.


----------



## Rush

Bringing it in has nothing to do with weight cuts, its to catch PEDs. I'm not naive enough to think that this is suddenly going to make fighters move up in weight.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Bringing it in has nothing to do with weight cuts, its to catch PEDs. I'm not naive enough to think that this is suddenly going to make fighters move up in weight.


Your probably right but look at a guy like Rumble and Cormier. Both guys cut so much weight in dangerous ways that to much of a cut to fast will send them into kidney failure. So that forced them to move closer to their natural weight. Stories of Aldo pulling out of fights due to "injury" while the speculation is that he couldn't pull off the weight cut. Missed weight cuts are bad for business Jon Lineker is another example of missing weight being bad for business. It's a money thing for the UFC and keeping the feds off their back more then anything.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Reebok


----------



## McQueen

Firing Stitch is some bullshit. Especially since he's not wrong for speaking his mind.

Supposedly Tate is willing to fight Cyborg at 140. I don't know that she'd win, as seeing as I find Tate quite attractive I don't want to see her face get destroyed which is possible.


----------



## Stormbringer

Fuck!!!!


----------



## Pappa Bacon

McQueen said:


> Firing Stitch is some bullshit. Especially since he's not wrong for speaking his mind.
> 
> Supposedly Tate is willing to fight Cyborg at 140. I don't know that she'd win, as seeing as I find Tate quite attractive I don't want to see her face get destroyed which is possible.












It's ok she can survive brutal knock outs


----------



## RKing85

Kaitlin Young won that HOOKnSHOOT tournament and everyone thought she was going to be great. She won the 3 fights in 1 night in less than 2 minutes combined.

Then the rest of her career happened.


----------



## Blackbeard

McQueen said:


> Supposedly Tate is willing to fight Cyborg at 140. I don't know that she'd win, as seeing as I find Tate quite attractive I don't want to see her face get destroyed which is possible.


Cyborg vs. Tate would look like Drago vs. Creed.


----------



## They LIVE

Quite ironic that Punk signed with the UFC when he did, given that every single grievance he had with WWE can be applied to Zuffa tenfold. 

Firing Stitch is UFC putting their petty bullshit in front of fighter safety. 

Sound familiar?


----------



## RKing85

Hadn't thought of that but when you put it that way, it does make me chuckle.


----------



## EyeZac

Miesha Tate is already more famous for losing fights than she is for actually being a former champion. Adding a loss to a known cheater is only going to help fuel that concept. Cyborg vs. Tate would be funny to see only because when Rousey beats Cyborg it's just another thing she has over Miesha.


----------



## They LIVE

Not to mention it's smart to put out there who you want to fight in an era of fighters looking down at their feet and mumbling about how they'll fight anyone Joe Silva asks them to. 

She loses to Eye, oh well-- she can rebound with a potential huge Cyborg fight. 

She beats Eye, then she can troll about how she was willing to move up in weight and fight Cyborg in the build to another Ronda fight. 

Either way just a little bit of effort will put a lot of money in her pocket and increasing her stock tenfold.


----------



## Cashmere

McQueen said:


> Supposedly Tate is willing to fight Cyborg at 140. I don't know that she'd win, as seeing as I find Tate quite attractive I don't want to see her face get destroyed which is possible.


Lol she never backs down from a fight. It's no way in hell the fight will stop. Definitely can see an Drago/Creed redux :lol, but she's a warrior. 

TWO MORE DAYS BEFORE SHE REACHES THE TOP AGAIN! SHE'S COMING FOR YOU ROUSEY :buffer


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/07/wanderlei-silva-i-can-prove-fixed-fights-in-ufc



> *Wanderlei Silva: 'I can prove' there were fixed fights in UFC*
> 
> It’s no secret that Wanderlei Silva is not fond of the UFC or its management. The former PRIDE and UFC star has been lashing out at UFC officials since running out of a gym to avoid a Nevada State Athletic Commission drug test ahead of his scheduled bout with Chael Sonnen at UFC 175.
> 
> UFC President Dana White made it clear that Silva was “in a very bad position” with the UFC initially, before calling Silva (35-12-1 MMA, 6-6 UFC) “very wrong” for thinking that the situation would blow over. A minor war of words escalated with Silva lashing out at the UFC and retiring from MMA before the NSAC handed down a $70,000 fine and lifetime ban for skipping the drug test.
> 
> Silva has popped up repeatedly whenever the UFC is affected by controversy. The 39-year-old has now released statements on Facebook in support of Jacob “Stitch” Duran, the veteran cutman whom the UFC relieved of his duties after speaking out about the way he was impacted by Reebok’s sponsorship deal with the UFC.
> 
> While fans and fighters have been sympathetic to Duran, resulting in a wild Twitter Q&A for White and a wide range of emotional tweets from fighters, Silva’s reaction took things to a different place.
> 
> *“They fired him,” *Silva wrote in his native Portuguese (and translated by MMAjunkie). *“That’s right. They fired ‘Stitch’ for standing against this theft being perpetrated on the athletes. So I wonder, ‘why don’t they fire me?’ I already said I do not want to, nor will I work any more for to this promotion. And they won’t dismiss me. That’s what happens to those who speak the truth in this company; they’re driven out. They have no respect for anyone. I’ve made it very clear to you all that I will never again fight for this promotion, the U.F. Circus. Fixed fights – and I can prove it! I haven’t yet dropped the bomb. I haven’t said everything I know!”*
> 
> Silva continued later in the day, with a second post that, again, referenced fixed fights.
> 
> *“Either you do what they tell you, or you’re fired,”* Silva wrote. *“I won’t give up until they free the athletes. This promoter is killing our sport. There are fighters going back to work to support their families because they can’t live from the sport alone. They’re very poorly paid. We are getting organized and soon I’ll have news for my brothers in the ring. This will not stand! Some have tried to buy me, but I am not, nor have I ever been for sale. And I will fight to the end, to unmask these promoters, who are deceiving the public, cheating, and taking the dignity and the honor from our sport! This is turning a pro-wrestling show with fixed fights. We have to stop these guys because that’s the end of the line for us!”*
> 
> While fixed fights are an undeniable part of the history of combat sports, there has never been any proof of a fixed fight taking place inside the UFC octagon.
> 
> The risk of fixing a fight is massive on the part of a promoter or fighter. It is not only an unethical activity that would result in a lifetime ban from the sport, but the illegality means jail time, fines and a lifetime of trouble – not to mention the lasting effects on the sport, which would be thrust in a perpetual battle to prove the legitimacy of every single fight thereafter.
> 
> For a company as big and valuable as the UFC, the potential financial – and legal and regulatory – penalties would be crippling.
> 
> So, if Silva has proof of fight-fixing, it would truly be a “bomb.”
> 
> For more on the UFC’s upcoming schedule, check out the UFC Rumors section of the site.


----------



## Stephen90

They LIVE said:


> Not to mention it's smart to put out there who you want to fight in an era of fighters looking down at their feet and mumbling about how they'll fight anyone Joe Silva asks them to.
> 
> She loses to Eye, oh well-- she can rebound with a potential huge Cyborg fight.
> 
> She beats Eye, then she can troll about how she was willing to move up in weight and fight Cyborg in the build to another Ronda fight.
> 
> Either way just a little bit of effort will put a lot of money in her pocket and increasing her stock tenfold.


 Who wants to see Tate Rousey 3?


----------



## Cashmere

Stephen90 said:


> Who wants to see Tate Rousey 3?


She can do it this time. I can feel it :mj2


----------



## samizayn

Part of me hopes what Wandy said about the unionising is true but, even if it were it's very much like a WWE situation - what can be done when there's only one major player in town? :shrug


----------



## Rush

> The former PRIDE and UFC star has been lashing out at UFC officials since running out of a gym to avoid a Nevada State Athletic Commission drug test ahead of his scheduled bout with Chael Sonnen at UFC 175.


running away from a drug test just undermines anything you say from that point on tbf.



They LIVE said:


> Quite ironic that Punk signed with the UFC when he did, given that every single grievance he had with WWE can be applied to Zuffa tenfold.
> 
> Firing Stitch is UFC putting their petty bullshit in front of fighter safety.
> 
> Sound familiar?


While i disagree with the firing of Stitch i'm not sure how you can consider firing a cutman a tenfold increase in putting people at risk. Its not like they're scrapping having cutmen, fight docs etc. They're firing 1 bloke and will be using another. Not much is going to change really.


----------



## They LIVE

Rush said:


> While i disagree with the firing of Stitch i'm not sure how you can consider firing a cutman a tenfold increase in putting people at risk. Its not like they're scrapping having cutmen, fight docs etc. They're firing 1 bloke and will be using another. Not much is going to change really.


The tenfold comment was referring to the overall parallels between WWE and UFC, not just the firing of Stitch.

From firing people for daring to speak their minds, to restricting sponsors, to low morale, to a "toxic work environment" where longtime employees can get thrown out like trash (Burt), to preferred treatment regardless of how good a fighter is, owning fighter likeness in perpetuity without compensation, to putting business ahead of fighter safety (trying to get Aldo to fight), to the independent contractor classification, etc. etc. etc. 

For someone to loathe the WWE for doing these things but be a UFC mark when they do the exact same shit is absolutely ironic and pretty amusing. 



An experienced cutman (or cutwoman) is one of the most crucial jobs in the entire game and is directly correlated to fighter safety. It's not like being a timekeeper where who is doing the job isn't relevant. 

Some of the best fights in UFC history would not have happened if it wasn't for Stitch plugging up cuts and bringing down swelling between rounds, not to mention something such as wrapping hands is an artform where being done decently to being done masterfully can be the difference between whether or not a fighter gets a broken hand. 

How well wounds are dressed between rounds also can play a big impact in how a cut heals afterwards, and something like how much scar tissue is left behind is a major factor in how easily a fighter gets cut in the future or if he will need plastic surgery. 

Outside of Chuck Bodak back in the day for boxing, the only other truly notable cutman has been Stitch, because of how good he is and the methods he pioneered. In fact, a lot of the standard protocol that ALL cutmen use in the UFC and elsewhere was established by him.

Yeah the UFC will have other cutmen, but a lot of them only have a handful of years of experience, some only 1-3 years total and not all of them even come from a combat sports background so their experience is very limited. 

There isn't a cutman finishing school or graduate program. Unlike doctors who get a specialized degree to practice (and even then, there can be a big difference between a good fight doc and a bad fight doc), cutmen learn from working their way up from gyms and smokers to regional shows and eventually prime-time shows. 

Experience is paramount here, and UFC just dumped the best cutman in combat sports because they were butthurt about a guy respectfully telling the truth about his situation.


----------



## B-Dawg

Fuck it, going Barao :shrug


----------



## RKing85

I'm going with Barao too. Also going with Gomi, but that's a total heart pick.

I don't want to see Rousey/Tate 3, but Tate can at least last longer than 30 seconds against Ronda.


----------



## Drago

Pulling for Tate this night and yeah I am going with Barão as well.


----------



## Slickback

Tate and Dillashaw


----------



## Flux

Ive got Dillashaw, Tate, Barboza and Lauzon


----------



## Amazing End 96

hope Eye wins can't stand Tate.


----------



## Rush

They LIVE said:


> The tenfold comment was referring to the overall parallels between WWE and UFC, not just the firing of Stitch.
> 
> From firing people for daring to speak their minds, to restricting sponsors, to low morale, to a "toxic work environment" where longtime employees can get thrown out like trash (Burt), to preferred treatment regardless of how good a fighter is, owning fighter likeness in perpetuity without compensation, to putting business ahead of fighter safety (trying to get Aldo to fight), to the independent contractor classification, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> For someone to loathe the WWE for doing these things but be a UFC mark when they do the exact same shit is absolutely ironic and pretty amusing.


Wasn't disputing the similarity, just being pedantic about the tenfold comment. 




> An experienced cutman (or cutwoman) is one of the most crucial jobs in the entire game and is directly correlated to fighter safety. It's not like being a timekeeper where who is doing the job isn't relevant.
> 
> Some of the best fights in UFC history would not have happened if it wasn't for Stitch plugging up cuts and bringing down swelling between rounds, not to mention something such as wrapping hands is an artform where being done decently to being done masterfully can be the difference between whether or not a fighter gets a broken hand.
> 
> How well wounds are dressed between rounds also can play a big impact in how a cut heals afterwards, and something like how much scar tissue is left behind is a major factor in how easily a fighter gets cut in the future or if he will need plastic surgery.
> 
> Outside of Chuck Bodak back in the day for boxing, the only other truly notable cutman has been Stitch, because of how good he is and the methods he pioneered. In fact, a lot of the standard protocol that ALL cutmen use in the UFC and elsewhere was established by him.
> 
> Yeah the UFC will have other cutmen, but a lot of them only have a handful of years of experience, some only 1-3 years total and not all of them even come from a combat sports background so their experience is very limited.
> 
> There isn't a cutman finishing school or graduate program. Unlike doctors who get a specialized degree to practice (and even then, there can be a big difference between a good fight doc and a bad fight doc), cutmen learn from working their way up from gyms and smokers to regional shows and eventually prime-time shows.
> 
> Experience is paramount here, and UFC just dumped the best cutman in combat sports because they were butthurt about a guy respectfully telling the truth about his situation.


Again, i wasn't saying they should get rid of Stitch. I think it was a ridiculously bad decision to let him go. Just pointing out that there will be someone else there to treat cuts, swelling and to wrap hands. They still have Don House who's been there for years, Rob Monroe who's also been there for years and a few others. Losing Stitch will upset people because he's very popular and is very good but its not like the others there are complete scrubs so this move is going to dramatically affect fighter safety. The ban on IV rehydration is going to do far more damage in that regard.


----------



## Cashmere

Today's the day! Let's get it :mark: #Tate #GOAT


----------



## BornBad

:confused


----------



## Cliffy

"I'm gonna beat your sisters pussycat up.."


----------



## Cashmere

CUPCAKES FOR DAYS BABY!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


Lel Evil Eye... What a weak chin.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625113734084628480
Sit down bitch :trips5


----------



## EyeZac

Can we get Tate to put her career on the line for the third fight with Rousey? Ronda has nothing to gain from beating Tate for a THIRD time in a fight which will be as one sided as the other two were.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Killashaw Thrillashaw getting dat Dolla Dolla Billashaw  TJ motherfucking Dillashaw folks. That ultra mega combo..


----------



## Cashmere

EyeZac said:


> Can we get Tate to put her career on the line for the third fight with Rousey? Ronda has nothing to gain from beating Tate for a THIRD time in a fight which will be as one sided as the other two were.


Lol. This doesn't sound half bad. I wouldn't be opposed to it. Then she can do some porn flicks :mark:. Minus Caraway of course.

I'm so fixated on Tate, Dillashaw the other GOAT defended his title well. The fight wasn't really close, but Barao was eating those shots. DILLASHAW kept on coming though.


----------



## Rush

TJ MOTHERFUCKING DILLASHAW. Like a boss. Couldn't watch it live and my mate accidentally spoiled it but oh well, heard it was a an outstanding performance though.


----------



## Slickback

Cliffy B said:


> "I'm gonna beat your sisters pussycat up.."


Lol looked that guy up and he actually is a MMA fighter 1-0 record, twat though. 


TJ was absolutely fuckng immense today (Y)


----------



## Vic Capri

CM Punk said:


> I'm on the stage, bitch! Get the fuck out!


Best in the world! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Flux

Flux said:


> Ive got Dillashaw, Tate, Barboza and Lauzon


:vince$

TJ was unfuckingbelievable. Absolutely marvellous, the kid is something special. The fact that it looks like he'll just carry on improving is scary as fuck. Has P4P BITW potential, IMO.

Dillashaw vs. Cruz next year pls.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Flux said:


> :vince$
> 
> TJ was unfuckingbelievable. Absolutely marvellous, the kid is something special. The fact that it looks like he'll just carry on improving is scary as fuck. Has P4P BITW potential, IMO.
> 
> Dillashaw vs. Cruz next year pls.


I hope the guy becomes a big draw just off pure sublime skill and the want to watch him in the cage doing his thing. Honestly his striking is beautiful to watch.


----------



## samizayn

Rush said:


> TJ MOTHERFUCKING DILLASHAW. Like a boss. Couldn't watch it live and my mate accidentally spoiled it but oh well, heard it was a an outstanding performance though.


I'm kind of baffled as to why it happened so soon. It was like the first fight but worse, actually awkward and embarrassing to watch for me. They've now fought for eight combined rounds and Renan has not won a single one :sad:

But yeah, Dillishaw was brilliant. Really smooth on the feet and a very entertaining style.



Cliffy B said:


> "I'm gonna beat your sisters pussycat up.."


How embarrassing for that guy. Well at least he's getting somewhat wise to the game...


----------



## RKing85

wow, that was sad.

lol at the girl in behind tapping him on the shoulder.


----------



## Ray

I still remember watching the first TJ/Barao fight live and losing my shit. Been a huge fan of Dillashaw for a long time. Brilliant performance last night. 

Ideally, would love to see TJ/Cruz late 2015 or early 2016. But I wouldn't mind seeing TJ get a win against Raphael Assuncao either if Cruz can't fight. Assuncao is the last man to beat him. I thought TJ won the first fight anyways, but that's beside the point.


----------



## RKing85

oh, and for those of you who have never seen a nipple before, Jessamyn Duke had a wardrobe malfunction in her fight yesterday. Thanks new Reebok unis!


----------



## Mikey Damage

TJ is the fucking man.

TJ vs Cruz could have been something special had Cruz not had the injury issues. But I honestly don't see a threat to TJ for awhile. Dude is immensely talented.


----------



## EyeZac

Actually thought Cruz had retired.


----------



## Rush

Ray said:


> I still remember watching the first TJ/Barao fight live and losing my shit. Been a huge fan of Dillashaw for a long time. Brilliant performance last night.
> 
> Ideally, would love to see TJ/Cruz late 2015 or early 2016. But I wouldn't mind seeing TJ get a win against Raphael Assuncao either if Cruz can't fight. Assuncao is the last man to beat him. I thought TJ won the first fight anyways, but that's beside the point.


Yeah, i've been talking up Dillashaw for years. Always good when a bloke you like and talk up goes on to be a gun. Happened with Pettis as well. Wish it happened with Dunham but i can't win them all. 

Just need TJ to murk Cruz and all will be well.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> Yeah, i've been talking up Dillashaw for years. Always good when a bloke you like and talk up goes on to be a gun. Happened with Pettis as well. Wish it happened with Dunham but i can't win them all.
> 
> Just need TJ to murk Cruz and all will be well.


Yeah i can understand that, because i was the same with Weidman. I thought he was the man to stop Silva when he debuted, and i was proven right.

Funnily enough i though Barao would go on to dominate the division before he became champion but TJ happened.

I thought the first fight was just a peak performance from TJ and he would lose the rematch but he proved me dead wrong with another fantastic performance. Hopefully Cruz comes back so we can see that match-up


----------



## BornBad

EyeZac said:


> Can we get Tate to put her career on the line for the third fight with Rousey? Ronda has nothing to gain from beating Tate for a THIRD time in a fight which will be as one sided as the other two were.


Well it looks it's gonna happen anyway 

‏@ufc 58 min
Ronda on Tate: "If she's the best competitor and that's what the fans want to see and she's the #1 contender then I'm down."


----------



## Cashmere

I know it's not going to happen, but I hope Bethe pulls a miracle so I can see the chaos and salt.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Man, Dillashaw (or as DC says, Thrillashaw or Killashaw) is a beast. He's destroyed Barao twice and might force Barao to move up to 145. Ideally, McGregor beats Aldo and sends him to 155. Awesome fights everywhere to made then.

So, they've started peppering announcements for fights later in the year, like Cormier vs. Gustaffson at UFC 192. This leads me to think about the next numbered event after that, UFC 193. It should be a major show for the UFC, debut in Melbourne, Australia after the cage ban was lifted, it'll be a stadium show, and there's been talk of perhaps 2 title fights, but definitely one.

Obviously, it'll be a bigger deal for us Aussies, but regardless we've been promised a major card. Names like Rousey and McGregor were thrown around as headliners. McGregor is waiting for Aldo and has indicated disinterest in fighting in Australia (which sucks for me as a McGregor fan). Rousey seems viable though, provided she gets past Correia (hahahaha).

Only thing is, Rousey vs. Tate III is scheduled to be next. As big a star as Rousey is, seeing Tate get murdered again doesn't feel like the type of fight to fill a 55,000 seat stadium. That brings the proposed second title fight.

The card I could see happening:

Rousey vs. Tate III
Lawler vs. Condit (might be wishful thinking, but shit, how awesome would it be?)
Overeem vs. Hunt
Bisping vs. Whittaker
Poirier vs. Matthews

Fellow Aussies, MMA fans worldwide, what fights could you see gracing Melbourne?


----------



## B-Dawg

Dominick Cruz fucking obliterated Dillashaw on the MMA Hour. Love this guy. :Jordan


----------



## Mr. Socko

Lawler/Condit is on UFC 194 with Hendricks/Woodley I think


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lawler vs Condit should be something stupid insane. Just has FOTN written all over it.


----------



## Ray

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I know it's not going to happen, but I hope Bethe pulls a miracle so I can see the chaos and salt.


Probably not going to happen, but Ronda being a -1500 favourite over anyone is laughable. Her stand up defense is atrocious. No head movement, stays frozen in the same position while exchanging fists etc. Terrible. It only takes one good shot that her opponents plant their feet into and she's going to sleep.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Mr. Socko said:


> Lawler/Condit is on UFC 194 with Hendricks/Woodley I think


Dammit. I haven't been this excited for a fight in terms of the stylistic potential for violence since... well, Condit vs. Alves. Condit is the fucking man.


----------



## EyeZac

Johny Hendricks being skipped yet again is funny. Can't stand listening to him speak so this makes me happy.


----------



## Blackbeard

Mr. Socko said:


> Lawler/Condit is on UFC 194 with Hendricks/Woodley I think


Sweet baby Jesus bama4

Condit vs. Lawler could go two ways, an all out bloodbath or Carlos plays it safe like he did against Diaz.


----------



## Rush

I really don't like Hendricks' 'wah i'm being skipped over' shit. Unless there was something dodgy re a stoppage or judges i don't need to see an immediate rematch. If he beats Woodley and Lawler beats Condit then i'm all for Lawler/Hendricks III but i'd rather see a different bloke fight for the title.


----------



## Cashmere

Ray said:


> Probably not going to happen, but Ronda being a -1500 favourite over anyone is laughable. Her stand up defense is atrocious. No head movement, stays frozen in the same position while exchanging fists etc. Terrible. It only takes one good shot that her opponents plant their feet into and she's going to sleep.


And that's why it's still nuts seeing others trying to shoot into her all the time instead of keeping it standing. It's like they didn't gameplan at all. But tbf, Rousey has shown she's able to take a few shots to the chin. It's going to take someone with knockdown power to beat her. Hence why folks want the Cyborg fight. 

Over the past couple of years, Tate has develop almost the same power. But is she going to execute it during their next fight?! Or is she going to go to her usual root and try to prove "a point" and still hold a personal grudge... Eh......... I really wish she has a different camp.


----------



## Rush

Ronda's standup is laughably bad but the rest of the 135 division isn't much better and her grappling more than makes up for any deficit she has striking. 

Not sure why people are so adamant that she should fight Cyborg. You don't see people saying "Weidman should go up and fight Jones" or "Lawler should go up and fight Weidman". If Cyborg wants that fight then she would have to drop down to 135, simple as that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Condit is better than Hendricks anyway.

Dude needs to STFU.


----------



## RKing85

well except for the whole Hendricks beat Condit thing.

But yeah, all Hendricks has to do is beat Woodley and he gets a title shot. He can solve this himself.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush said:


> Not sure why people are so adamant that she should fight Cyborg.


Because Woman's MMA is lacking so much depth that the only legitimate challenge (as of now) out there for Ronda happens to be in the division above her.

I still don't see why they can't meet at a catch weight but I am not getting into that pointless debate again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Duffy vs Poirier on the dublin card :mark: :mark:

Joe with that slick striking gonna find that shakey chin even quicker and in more devastating fashion than Conor did :banderas

Ireland owning MMA in 2015 :drose


----------



## Rush

Why would Ronda want to fight at a catchweight though?


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> Why would Ronda want to fight at a catchweight though?


To make history inthe biggest fight possible in Women's MMA.

To get a metric fuckton of money.

And to shut every doubter she has up.


----------



## Cashmere

Rush does have a point. Ronda's the champ. She doesn't ( and shouldn't ) have to chase and meet any demands. If they want to make the fight happen, make Cyborg drop to 135.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> To make history inthe biggest fight possible in Women's MMA.
> 
> To get a metric fuckton of money.
> 
> And to shut every doubter she has up.


Ronda has already had the biggest fight in women's MMA.

She has a contract so she gets paid roughly the same whether she fights Tate, Zingano etc

Moving out of your division doesn't really prove anything though. Did you think Penn was a worse lightweight after he got thrashed by GSP when he jumped up a division to face him? She's the champ at 135, why on earth would she give an advantage to a fighter like Cyborg?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> Ronda has already had the biggest fight in women's MMA.
> 
> She has a contract so she gets paid roughly the same whether she fights Tate, Zingano etc
> 
> Moving out of your division doesn't really prove anything though. Did you think Penn was a worse lightweight after he got thrashed by GSP when he jumped up a division to face him? She's the champ at 135, why on earth would she give an advantage to a fighter like Cyborg?


Not to mention risking her whole image. She is built as this amazing champion who went undefeated and no one speaks how she dropped to 135 to avoid Cyborg. Put them in a catchweight fight and Cyborg wins what then? Ronda gets billed as someone who ducked true comp when she was at 145. Now you have probably your most recognized and marketable champion take a loss to someone who can't make the weight and fight for the title and becomes a "paper champ" while Cyborg then does what? Fight nothing but catch weight fights? Their is no 145 division so what happens? You let the only woman who beat Ronda ride off into the sunset to make herself and another company money? Not going to happen to much at risk for that. It's not two established names at the end of their Careers were talking about.


----------



## Rush

Pappa Bacon said:


> Not to mention risking her whole image. She is built as this amazing champion who went undefeated and no one speaks how she dropped to 135 to avoid Cyborg. Put them in a catchweight fight and Cyborg wins what then? Ronda gets billed as someone who ducked true comp when she was at 145. Now you have probably your most recognized and marketable champion take a loss to someone who can't make the weight and fight for the title and becomes a "paper champ" while Cyborg then does what? Fight nothing but catch weight fights? Their is no 145 division so what happens? You let the only woman who beat Ronda ride off into the sunset to make herself and another company money? Not going to happen to much at risk for that. It's not two established names at the end of their Careers were talking about.


She didn't really drop to 135 to avoid Cyborg. She dropped to bantamweight to fight Tate for the title when Cyborg was banned for stanozolol. Since then she's gone on a tear as the bantamweight champ, grown into a very marketable fighter and a big name in the 135 pound division. She has zero obligation to jump out of the division to fight someone closer to their division and there is no reason why a catchweight bout should be made. It makes absolutely zero sense from a business and marketing standpoint.


----------



## EyeZac

Cyborg fails a drug test faster than her fight with Ronda would last once she was hit with the judo skills.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Rush said:


> She didn't really drop to 135 to avoid Cyborg. She dropped to bantamweight to fight Tate for the title when Cyborg was banned for stanozolol. Since then she's gone on a tear as the bantamweight champ, grown into a very marketable fighter and a big name in the 135 pound division. She has zero obligation to jump out of the division to fight someone closer to their division and there is no reason why a catchweight bout should be made. It makes absolutely zero sense from a business and marketing standpoint.


I know she didn't drop to avoid the fight. What I'm saying is that will then become a narrative that people will try and say about her. Unless Cyborg can cut to 135lbs their is no reason for this to even be brought to the table.


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> To make history inthe biggest fight possible in Women's MMA.
> 
> To get a metric fuckton of money.
> 
> And to shut every doubter she has up.


This. I just want to see her fight the best out there. I could care less about some stupid golden trinket that collects dust.


----------



## Rush

Blackbeard said:


> This. I just want to see her fight the best out there.* I could care less* about some stupid golden trinket that collects dust.







You mean you couldn't care less?


No one is saying they shouldn't fight at all. If Cyborg wants to fight Rousey then she can drop down to her division. It's pretty fucking simple.


----------



## Blackbeard

It's not. Rousey has the size and history that says she can compete at a catchweight or 145lb. You're either on the side that isn't buying Ronda and Dana's bs, or you're on the side that is.


----------



## Chloe

Ronda is the champion. Why does she need to meet Cyborg half way? That fight being anything other than a championship fight is beneath her. If Cyborg wants to fight the champion and one of the biggest draws in UFC/MMA so she can get a piece then she needs to be chasing Ronda's/championship weight. Not the other way around.


----------



## Rush

It has nothing to do with if she can compete at that size. Her judo weight was much higher than 135 and she started her MMA career at 145. She is the bantamweight champ, Cyborg hasn't had a fight in the UFC. If Cyborg wants to fight Rousey then she drops down to her weight or she can fuck off and keep fighting in Invicta. How is this a hard concept?


----------



## Blackbeard

It's just how I feel, I don't care about Ronda's title, I just want to see her fight the best out there as long as its fair. Making Cyborg drop down could completely drain her.

My opinion won't change, not unless Cyborg is somehow able to miraculously drop down without damaging her body.


----------



## Cashmere

And besides, she has to go through the gatekeeper to get to Rousey









Not an guarantee :mj


----------



## McQueen

I get the feeling Daddy Dana is trying to protect Rousey (even though I think she would beat Cyborg) because if she gets destroyed it could be bad for business but Rush isn't wrong either. No reason for Rousey to take the fight at a catch weight. If Rousey lost she has more to lose even if she wouldn't lose the title.


----------



## Blackbeard

Ickey Shuffle said:


>


:hayden3 

At least Tate would go down swinging.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> :hayden3
> 
> At least Tate would go down swinging.


Maybe overcome the odds :mj

Screw Rousey vs Tate imo. Tate vs Cyborg plz. Come on Sugar Daddy Dana.


----------



## Flux

Cruz going in on the MMA hour this week bama4 

Stylistically I don't think I've ever been as excited for a fight as I have been for Cruz/Dillashaw


----------



## KO Lariat

Cruz needs a tune up fight before Killashaw. I love Cruz he's one of my favorite fighters and love for him grab his belt back but TJ is no fucking joke.


----------



## RKing85

In the ones I care about this weekend:

Rousey, Nogueira, Struve, Silva, Gadelha, Maia, and Alves


----------



## B-Dawg

No fucking clue on the TUF Brazil fights. :shrug


----------



## Flux

NEIL MAGNY PLS


----------



## Mr. Socko

TUF Brazil fights on the main card :moyes8

Why couldn't they be on the prelims


----------



## Stormbringer

Pop that Brazilian crowd!


----------



## Mikey Damage

I guess Corriea was making suicide jokes at Ronda. 

With Ronda's dad having committed suicide when she was young.

I hope Ronda destroys her face, and snaps her arm.


edit: NEVERMIND. Those comments were from May, not this week. And Bethe didn't know about her dad. So false alarm of outrage.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Cyborg's never fought anyone with wrestling on the level of Tate :draper2

Cyborg's wrecked her opponents but her best win is still Marloes Coenen whom Miesha has finished too.


----------



## Cashmere

Bethe screaming directly in her face :booklel

Keep emotions in check. These gals will never learn. Rousey is going to end her quick.



Mr. Socko said:


> Cyborg's never fought anyone with wrestling on the level of Tate :draper2
> 
> Cyborg's wrecked her opponents but her best win is still Marloes Coenen whom Miesha has finished too.


Miesha's the ultimate underdog. No matter what, she'll have doubters.

Time to prove them wrong once in for all :mj


----------



## Slickback

Ronda by murder, Shogun, Big Nog, Alves


----------



## BornBad

can't wait to see Rousey to violate that ugly motherfuck Correia and her weak ass streak 

it's going to be Joanna vs Penne round 2 all the match


----------



## Mr. Socko

If Cordeiro is in Shogun's corner tonight :YES

Going to miss the event live because I have to be up early tomorrow :fuck

Missing Shields/Palhares, Marlon Moraes/Sheymon Moraes and Khabib's brother's debut in WSOF as well :MAD


----------



## Flux

WSOF putting on their biggest fight possible in Shields/Palhares and they decide to go head to head with Ronda Rousey?

:WHYYY


----------



## TCE

Flux said:


> WSOF putting on their biggest fight possible in Shields/Palhares and they decide to go head to head with Ronda Rousey?
> 
> :WHYYY


Pretty sure it's the only slot they could get on that CBS network they're on.


----------



## B-Dawg

The event starts at 11, so I think their two title fights should begin after the PPV is over.


----------



## 20083

Can't wait for the main event!


----------



## Slickback

Come on Cláudia @!


----------



## RKing85

I said it before the fight and I'll say it again.

Claudia and Joanna are miles ahead of anybody else in the division.


----------



## From Death Valley

Who won?


----------



## Kabraxal

Is this a fight or a hugging contest at this point? Oi.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Back-to-back TUF Brazil finals on a PPV main card? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## EyeZac

Should have skipped to the main event at least 2 hours ago. This event just will not get to the one fight I want to see.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

First UFC event I've really given a shit about. 
I'm a very casual fan and Ronda's brought me in on this one.
Not dropping the fiddy tho on it...just yet.


----------



## Kabraxal

Just glad that fight is over. Don't watch Brazil's UF and that sure doesn't make it look quality......


----------



## SRK

Where can i stream it online for free


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

How's everyone watching?
I might just drop the money. 
Is there replay if you do? YouTube?

edit: Screw it. I dropped the dime! I really want to see Ronda do her thing. Especially since she's talking about changing the gameplan against a vicious striker. Hope it pays off for her but excited to see if there's that 1% chance that it doesn't.


----------



## From Death Valley

Did Rhonda won?


----------



## Kabraxal

From Death Valley said:


> Did Rhonda won?


Should be the next fight.


----------



## From Death Valley

Kabraxal said:


> Should be the next fight.


Ah i see I'll try to get on a stream I just wanna watch that fight. Thanks.


----------



## chargebeam

1 AM here in the east coast. This is way too long.


----------



## Kabraxal

chargebeam said:


> 1 AM here in the east coast. This is way too long.


This is why I rarely watch the PPVs and just stick with highlights...


----------



## KC Armstrong

Save us, Ronda. Save us...


----------



## Kabraxal

I really hope Ronda changed her mind and embarrasses this woman quickly... do not like her at all.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

:mark:


----------



## 20083

Here we fucking go! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

Shouldn't be nervous about this.. but all it takes is one lucky shot to go down. No matter how good you are.


----------



## chargebeam

DO IT FOR RODDY.


----------



## Kabraxal

Just a fucking beast...


----------



## KC Armstrong

Predictable, but awesome. Ronda rules


----------



## TJQ

Rondawinslol


----------



## Kabraxal

There was like... a split second Ronda wasn't on the front foot. Then one hit and it was all backpedal for the Bethe the rest of the short short fight.


----------



## skynetwins1990

Ronda is in Jordan Mode!!! No one can stop her. I can't believe I paid $60 bucks for this!!!!


----------



## From Death Valley

Damn already over Ronda :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

The Roddy Piper mention was pure class.


----------



## 20083

Unbelievable. Ronda pulls a Ronda again. And she did it for Piper! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

Tate is gonna defeat you Rousey. Just you wait.


----------



## watts63

And that's that. Cyborg and/or Hollywood for Ronda now.


----------



## From Death Valley

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The Roddy Piper mention was pure class.


It would've been better if the guy interviewing her didn't botched his name Roddy Roddy!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Tate vs. Rousey III

:sodone

Tate is the only woman I want to see beat Rousey.


----------



## From Death Valley

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Tate vs. Rousey III
> 
> :sodone
> 
> Tate is the only woman I want to see beat Rousey.


Yeah same here


----------



## Cashmere

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Tate vs. Rousey III
> 
> :sodone
> 
> Tate is the only woman I want to see beat Rousey.





From Death Valley said:


> Yeah same here


She's going to do it breh's. Just gotta believe.


----------



## EyeZac

Rousey vs. Tate III - Title vs. Career.

Make that shit happen otherwise it's boring and Ronda wins again while Tate makes another excuse.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I don't care who wants to see Miesha beat Ronda. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## BornBad

Correia was one hell of a joke... glad than Ronda embarrassed her ass


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Stayed awake till 6.40 a.m for 36 seconds of action .Was worth it though


----------



## chargebeam

BornBad said:


> Correia was one hell of a joke... glad than Ronda embarrassed her ass


Damn right.


----------



## Cashmere

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627713165304930304
You tell them :cudi #GOAT #NEVERBACKDOWN


----------



## From Death Valley

I didn't stayed all the way thru it I was lucky enough to be getting back home and watch the main event on a stream.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

skynetwins1990 said:


> Ronda is in Jordan Mode!!! No one can stop her. I can't believe I paid $60 bucks for this!!!!










she needs to fight her.


----------



## Kabraxal

TERRASTAR18 said:


> she needs to fight her.


Can she make weight? Though I don't think it matters at this point...


----------



## JTB33b

TERRASTAR18 said:


> she needs to fight her.


Is that a Woman though? I know Ronda is good but she shouldn't have to fight men.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

skynetwins1990 said:


> Ronda is in Jordan Mode!!! No one can stop her. I can't believe I paid $60 bucks for this!!!!


Try the official UFC website next time. I paid $26 Canadian for a good HD stream.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627709684015722496
ha ha :mcgregoat


----------



## KC Armstrong

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627709684015722496
> ha ha :mcgregoat



That was cooold-blooooded...


----------



## TERRASTAR18

Kabraxal said:


> Can she make weight? Though I don't think it matters at this point...


she's getting there but in reality rhonda doesn't want to fight her.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

JTB33b said:


> Is that a Woman though? I know Ronda is good but she shouldn't have to fight men.


don't be ignorant....ronda isn't a looker herself.


----------



## SpeedStick

This is what would happen if rousey fought a man who NOT holding back and had every intention of hurting her badly for her trash talking about beating a man


----------



## Slickback

That "don't cry" was fucking baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.

RONDA


----------



## Kabraxal

TERRASTAR18 said:


> she's getting there but in reality rhonda doesn't want to fight her.


Considering Cyborg can't or won't make weight and was once caught using roids, I don't think it matters what Ronda wants anyway. 





TERRASTAR18 said:


> don't be ignorant....ronda isn't a looker herself.


Eye of the beholder I guess....


----------



## Slickback

TERRASTAR18 said:


> don't be ignorant....ronda isn't a looker herself.


Steady.on


----------



## TERRASTAR18

Kabraxal said:


> Considering Cyborg can't or won't make weight and was once caught using roids, I don't think it matters what Ronda wants anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye of the beholder I guess....


she was caught all of once.....she has had a bunch in multiple organizations without failing another one. ronda is the biggest star...if she wanted to fight cyborg she would. ronda is protected by fighting tomato cans. ronda always ducked cyborg since their strikeforce days.


----------



## Mikey Damage

this ronda is afraid of cyborg rhetoric is pretty fucking stupid, and needs to stop.


----------



## JTB33b

I think Ronda went for the knockout this time because she wanted to punish Beth. This was not just another fight, it was personal. She wanted to kick her ass.


----------



## EyeZac

Cyborg was the one who left the UFC. She also worked with Tito so it's not like she has a history of making good decisions.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

Souljah Boy said:


> Steady.on


rewrite your post and try to make sense this time.


----------



## Real Deal

Rousey would wreck Cyborg. I doubt she's smart enough to last two rounds with Ronda, and she would be the next one tapping to an armbar.

Cyborg is garbage, anyway. She's a juicer who, ironically, hasn't fought anyone to even be considered for a Rousey fight (honestly, she should have to fight Tate first), and as long as she doesn't make weight, Ronda has no reason to even look in her direction.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mikey Damage said:


> this ronda is afraid of cyborg rhetoric is pretty fucking stupid, and needs to stop.



People need to have something to talk about, I guess, no matter how ridiculous it is.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*onto ufc 191. super excited for that one. great card. all five fights have some intrigue to them. johnson vs dodson 2 should be an intense battle. cant wait. *


----------



## TERRASTAR18

EyeZac said:


> Cyborg was the one who left the UFC. She also worked with Tito so it's not like she has a history of making good decisions.


get your facts straight, she was with strikeforce when ufc bought them. she left because they didn't have a 145 division not because she was a part of it from the jump. tito was looking out for her. the ufc really isn't that great unless you are pushed and protected like ronda. you see how that reebok deal took alot of fighters' income away. cyborg only really wants the ronda fight. dana and rr want nothing to do with cyborg. they saw how she ended gina's career. granted gina still has a h wood career but she was meant to be ronda before ronda.. rr has been ducking her for years.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

Real Deal said:


> Rousey would wreck Cyborg. I doubt she's smart enough to last two rounds with Ronda, and she would be the next one tapping to an armbar.
> 
> Cyborg is garbage, anyway. She's a juicer who, ironically, hasn't fought anyone to even be considered for a Rousey fight (honestly, she should have to fight Tate first), and as long as she doesn't make weight, Ronda has no reason to even look in her direction.


typical deluded ronda stan. rr has never fought someone as good as coenen.....miesha sucks......but from what i understand it cyborg would fight miesha as a warmup fight.....so what excuse will you ronda fans have next?


----------



## KC Armstrong

TERRASTAR18 said:


> typical deluded ronda stan. rr has never fought someone as good as coenen.....miesha sucks......but from what i understand it cyborg would fight miesha as a warmup fight.....so what excuse will you ronda fans have next?



I hate to break it to you, but the only delusional fans looking for excuses are Ronda haters like yourself. But that's what all dominant athletes and fighters experience. In every case the competition is too weak and oh, wait until they fight this guy or that girl who would most certainly destroy him/her, but he/she is running scared. 

We've heard it a million times before, but whatever helps the haters go to sleep at night...


----------



## TERRASTAR18

Mikey Damage said:


> this ronda is afraid of cyborg rhetoric is pretty fucking stupid, and needs to stop.


facts are facts.....


----------



## TERRASTAR18

KC Armstrong said:


> I hate to break it to you, but the only delusional fans looking for excuses are Ronda haters like yourself. But that's what all dominant athletes and fighters experience. In every case the competition is too weak and oh, wait until they fight this guy or that girl who would most certainly destroy him/her, but he/she is running scared.
> 
> We've heard it a million times before, but whatever helps the haters go to sleep at night...


there is no hate.....name one top fighter that she has beaten?


----------



## KC Armstrong

TERRASTAR18 said:


> facts are facts.....



I think you need to look up the definition of the word "fact"...


----------



## EyeZac

TERRASTAR18 said:


> get your facts straight, she was with strikeforce when ufc bought them. *she left* because they didn't have a 145 division not because she was a part of it from the jump. tito was looking out for her. the ufc really isn't that great unless you are pushed and protected like ronda. you see how that reebok deal took alot of fighters' income away. cyborg only really wants the ronda fight. dana and rr want nothing to do with cyborg. they saw how she ended gina's career. granted gina still has a h wood career but she was meant to be ronda before ronda.. rr has been ducking her for years.


I said she left and you confirmed it. Find anywhere in my post where I saw why she left. I don't have to get my facts straight because the facts I presented were correct.

Try again.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

EyeZac said:


> I said she left and you confirmed it. Find anywhere in my post where I saw why she left. I don't have to get my facts straight because the facts I presented were correct.
> 
> Try again.


logic isn't your strong point obviously....the point is cyborg was never really a part of ufc....


----------



## TERRASTAR18

KC Armstrong said:


> I think you need to look up the definition of the word "fact"...


well logic clearly doesn't work on you.


----------



## Real Deal

TERRASTAR18 said:


> typical deluded ronda stan. rr has never fought someone as good as coenen.....miesha sucks......but from what i understand it cyborg would fight miesha as a warmup fight.....so what excuse will you ronda fans have next?


It's pretty simple: Rousey is the greatest female fighter in the history of the sport, and if Cyborg wants to prove otherwise, she can make weight and shut everyone up.

Until she does, all you're doing is talking for her, and talking accomplishes nothing, as you've seen with every single female versus Ronda so far.

What excuse would I need if she fought Tate? That would be nice. Do that, make weight and ask for Ronda in a title fight, and prove you're the best. OR, continue fighting outside of the UFC, get away with juicing, continue tucking in your junk, and be a nobody in 10 years.


----------



## EyeZac

TERRASTAR18 said:


> logic isn't your strong point obviously....the point is cyborg was never really a part of ufc....


Her contract carried over from Strikeforce which is now owned by UFC. She had a contract which she was released from. If she wasn't part of the UFC then why did they have to release her? Oh right, she had a contract with them.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

Real Deal said:


> It's pretty simple: *Rousey is the greatest female fighter in the history of the sport*, and if Cyborg wants to prove otherwise, she can make weight and shut everyone up.
> 
> Until she does, all you're doing is talking for her, and talking accomplishes nothing, as you've seen with every single female versus Ronda so far.
> 
> What excuse would I need if she fought Tate? That would be nice. Do that, make weight and ask for Ronda in a title fight, and prove you're the best. OR, continue fighting outside of the UFC, get away with juicing, continue tucking in your junk, and be a nobody in 10 years.


you are a deluded stan.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

EyeZac said:


> Her contract carried over from Strikeforce which is now owned by UFC. She had a contract which she was released from. If she wasn't part of the UFC then why did they have to release her? Oh right, she had a contract with them.


again no logic. strikeforce had her weight division, ufc didn't.


----------



## Green Light

RONDA'S GONNA GET REKT BY MIESHA. THIRD TIME'S THE CHARM BABY. #TeamTate


----------



## BornBad

TERRASTAR18 said:


> you are a deluded stan.


and you sounds like a fucking moron and a delusional Rousey's hater ut


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Ronda's skills are clearly declining. 34 seconds, double the length of her past two fights, disappointing.

Seriously though, the shit she does is amazing. She's the best 135 pound female fighter in the world.

It's quite funny to see the lengths her detractors will go to though. I think she's good enough to go up weight classes, fight Cyborg, whatever, but why should she have to? Fans suggested that Silva and Jones go up a weight class, but it was never demanded in the way Rousey haters do it, like her accomplishments aren't valid until she moves up to face a roided up Wanderlei Silva wearing a wig.


----------



## Real Deal

TERRASTAR18 said:


> you are a deluded stan.


:trips3

If that's all you've got (and by the looks of most of the replies, it is), then I'd say we need a referee in here to stop this one at the 34-second mark.

It's put up or shut up for your boy Cyborg. Either he does...or he doesn't. Until then, there isn't much more to say here.


----------



## EyeZac

TERRASTAR18 said:


> again no logic. strikeforce had her weight division, ufc didn't.


You speak of logic but want a known cheater to fight for a title in a division she has no experience in. That's some great logic.

Rousey has beaten a silver medallist in Olympic wrestling and did it easily. The Best Ever.


----------



## Stormbringer

Do we have a gif of the whole fight?


----------



## JTB33b

If Tate wants to have a chance against Rousey she needs to destroy her opponents like Ronda does. Didn't Tate's last fight go the distance? Against an opponent Ronda would have beat in 30 seconds.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Who the fuck wants to see Rousey/Tate III? :ti

She's mopped the floor with her twice with ease before :ti 

Despite Rousey being the best female fighter when they thought back in 2013, Rousey has gotten better more than Tate has since then so it would be another easy victory for Rousey.


----------



## JTB33b

Why do all these MMA women talk trash before getting their ass kicked by Rousey?

I am waiting for one challenger to say " I know I am the underdog, she is a great fighter and will be very tough to beat but I am going to do my best. That's all I could do"


----------



## Cashmere

Green Light said:


> RONDA'S GONNA GET REKT BY MIESHA.


R.E.K.T.

They have no idea what's about to hit them :banderas


----------



## SHIRLEY

If Anderson Silva, Jon Jones and GSP are anything to go by, the only person that will beat Rousey is herself.


----------



## BornBad

JTB33b said:


> Why do all these MMA women talk trash before getting their ass kicked by Rousey?



They try to make a name for themselves and then...


----------



## EyeZac

"Well I think she did really well but it wasn't perfect cause she could beat her quicker and she knew she could have beaten her quicker but it was under a minute." - AnnMaria De Mars

My favourite part of the backstage interview with Ronda and her mum. Shows you exactly why Ronda is so far above everyone else in the world and not just women. That's the type of person Ronda has in her corner while Tate has... Bryan Caraway.


----------



## Karnivore

Rousey to the WWE


----------



## BehindYou

JTB33b said:


> Why do all these MMA women talk trash before getting their ass kicked by Rousey?
> 
> I am waiting for one challenger to say " I know I am the underdog, she is a great fighter and will be very tough to beat but I am going to do my best. That's all I could do"


 I assume when your undefeated and have dominated other people most of the time, you think your that good?

If anything it's probably pretty shocking when you get in there with someone who just totally outclasses you.


----------



## rritf

Wow.

That was brutal.

And my god you Cris fans are annoying. If she wants to challenge Ronda for HER title in HER weight division, its HER problem, not Ronda's. Why would Ronda need to meet Cris's weight? It makes no fucking sense.

And Ronda is scared of her? Ronda is not fucking normal. Fear and not having fear doesn't exist in her.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

BornBad said:


> and you sounds like a fucking moron and a delusional Rousey's hater ut


insults because you can't refute the fact that ronda has barely fought anyone decent....


----------



## TERRASTAR18

SHIRLEY said:


> If Anderson Silva, Jon Jones and GSP are anything to go by, the only person that will beat Rousey is herself.


but she is not as good as any of them.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

rritf said:


> Wow.
> 
> That was brutal.
> 
> And my god you Cris fans are annoying. If she wants to challenge Ronda for HER title in HER weight division, its HER problem, not Ronda's. Why would Ronda need to meet Cris's weight? *It makes no fucking sense.*
> 
> And Ronda is scared of her? Ronda is not fucking normal. Fear and not having fear doesn't exist in her.


because her ass is scared...she's been ducking her since strikeforce......ronda only moved to bantamweight to avoid cyborg and coenen.


----------



## Blackbeard

SHIRLEY said:


> If Anderson Silva, Jon Jones and GSP are anything to go by, the only person that will beat Rousey is herself.


So you're telling me Silva defeated himself six times? :mj



Mikey Damage said:


> this ronda is afraid of cyborg rhetoric is pretty fucking stupid, and needs to stop.


It won't stop until Rousey steps inside the cage with Cyborg. The more excuses she gives for not facing her, the more fuel that's added to the fire.


----------



## Cashmere

Cyborg should be the least of her worries :mj


----------



## TERRASTAR18

Rookie of the Year said:


> Ronda's skills are clearly declining. 34 seconds, double the length of her past two fights, disappointing.
> 
> Seriously though, the shit she does is amazing. She's the best 135 pound female fighter in the world.
> 
> It's quite funny to see the lengths her detractors will go to though. I think she's good enough to go up weight classes, fight Cyborg, whatever, but why should she have to? Fans suggested that Silva and Jones go up a weight class, but it was never demanded in the way Rousey haters do it, like her accomplishments aren't valid until she moves up to face a roided up Wanderlei Silva wearing a wig.


apples to oranges....her division from the get go is very weak...ronda has never fought the top fighters like jones and spider. they have established themselves against better fighters than ronda has ever had. and rhonda exposes herself by being open to a catchweight fight vs gina but not cyborg.


----------



## Rankles75

Cyborg is the only interesting fight out there for Rousey at the moment. Do we really need to see her make Tate her bitch for a third time? Thought Correia might have lasted a bit longer but she looked beaten before it even started. Don't know why these dumb bitches keep pissing Rousey off before fighting her, really not a good idea...


----------



## Stormbringer

TERRASTAR18 said:


> apples to oranges....her division from the get go is very weak...ronda has never fought the top fighters like jones and spider. they have established themselves against better fighters than ronda has ever had. and rhonda exposes herself by being open to a catchweight fight vs gina but not cyborg.


While I don't fully agree with everything you say part of this leaps out at me. Jones and Silva never beat guys in 14 seconds like Ronda. Jones' shortest title fight was Machida in 2 rounds. Yes I left out Sonnen, he's a middleweight. Silva beat Vitor in what 3 minutes and change?

The question I have is, are women fighter just not as talented as their male counter parts, that one can destroy the rest of her division in the time it takes Silva to beat Vitor? Ronda is a freak athlete I get it and don't argue against it, but what does that say about the rest of the women's fight world? Are they 'slackers' or 'undertrained' what is it?

In 3 years Ronda's only fight left will be against her mom.


----------



## Stephen90

Rankles75 said:


> Cyborg is the only interesting fight out there for Rousey at the moment. Do we really need to see her make Tate her bitch for a third time? Thought Correia might have lasted a bit longer but she looked beaten before it even started. Don't know why these dumb bitches keep pissing Rousey off before fighting her, really not a good idea...


To be honest I think Ronda hates pretty much everyone she faces.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

DX-Superkick said:


> While I don't fully agree with everything you say part of this leaps out at me. Jones and Silva never beat guys in 14 seconds like Ronda. Jones' shortest title fight was Machida in 2 rounds. Yes I left out Sonnen, he's a middleweight. Silva beat Vitor in what 3 minutes and change?
> 
> The question I have is, are women fighter just not as talented as their male counter parts, that one can destroy the rest of her division in the time it takes Silva to beat Vitor?* Ronda is a freak athlete I get it and don't argue against it, but what does that say about the rest of the women's fight world? Are they 'slackers' or 'undertrained' what is it?*
> 
> In 3 years Ronda's only fight left will be against her mom.


you have to remember the ufc isn't all of mma. there are a few other promotions. in fact rr got her big break in strikeforce. that company had many great fighters including cris cyborg and coenen. ronda orignally was in the same weight class as cyborg and coenen but imo dropped down because she didn't think she could beat them at that weight. fast forward to the ufc and they create a division for her filled with middle of the pack strikeforce fighters. there are opponents for ronda but she is too afraid to step up.


----------



## RKing85

There is no denying that the women's divisions are pretty shallow. Ronda is in a class all by herself at 135. Claudia and Joanna are in a class all by themselves at 115. Growing pains of new divisions. Could easily be a few years before there are multiple legit contenders in the women's weight classes.

I too have 0 interest in Rousey/Tate 3, but Tate will at least last longer than 30 seconds.


----------



## SHIRLEY

rritf said:


> Wow.
> 
> That was brutal.
> 
> And my god you Cris fans are annoying. If she wants to challenge Ronda for HER title in HER weight division, its HER problem, not Ronda's. *Why would Ronda need to meet Cris's weight? It makes no fucking sense.*
> 
> And Ronda is scared of her? Ronda is not fucking normal. Fear and not having fear doesn't exist in her.


It mostly because Ronda fought at 155lbs in judo, so her fighting at 135 is practically a work.


----------



## kendoo

all the talk is ronda has to move up weight but why can't cyborg move down a weight? Surely she desperately wants this fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong

kendoo said:


> all the talk is ronda has to move up weight but why can't cyborg move down a weight? Surely she desperately wants this fight.



It's the most ridiculous discussion I've ever witnessed. Ronda is the champ, Ronda is the superstar, but somehow she has to appease her challengers. Un-fucking-believable. Dana has said it a million times, repeated it again last night. As soon as Mr. Cyborg can make weight, the fight is on.


----------



## kendoo

KC Armstrong said:


> It's the most ridiculous discussion I've ever witnessed. Ronda is the champ, Ronda is the superstar, but somehow she has to appease her challengers. Un-fucking-believable. Dana has said it a million times, repeated it again last night. As soon as Mr. Cyborg can make weight, the fight is on.


Yeah I hope she doesn't try to gain the weight to move up, cyborg should quit crying and dreaming and just shed the ten pounds or whatever it is, if she's that confident she'll lose the weight.


----------



## SHIRLEY

KC Armstrong said:


> It's the most ridiculous discussion I've ever witnessed. Ronda is the champ, Ronda is the superstar, but somehow she has to appease her challengers. Un-fucking-believable. Dana has said it a million times, repeated it again last night. As soon as Mr. Cyborg can make weight, the fight is on.


Cyborg is also the champ. 

The World Featherweight Champ - in a promotion that is broadcast on UFC platforms, that she is fighting for under a UFC contract. 

She was also Strikeforce World Featherweight Champ, under the Zuffa banner, and never lost that belt.

What's more she's the consensus #1 fighter in her division, and is undefeated in the past decade, with a record VIRTUALLY IDENTICAL~! to Ronda's.


----------



## Real Deal

If I was a guy fighting women in the UFC/MMA, I'd want to go into the cage heavier as well.


----------



## Stormbringer

It's funny to me that Fallon Fox is a legit ******, but Cyborg gets the 'dude fights girls' jokes.


----------



## Cashmere

Aldo/Mcgregor & Rousey/Tate III might be on the same card at Cowboys Stadium :trips5

Might actually buy that instead of streaming. Srs.


----------



## Real Deal

DX-Superkick said:


> It's funny to me that Fallon Fox is a legit ******, but Cyborg gets the 'dude fights girls' jokes.


That's because it's no joke when you're saying it about Fox.

:HHH2



Ickey Shuffle said:


> Aldo/Mcgregor & Rousey/Tate III might be on the same card at Cowboys Stadium :trips5
> 
> Might actually buy that instead of streaming. Srs.


Same here, and there's nothing better than getting a few friends to come over and split the cost with you. Many of mine won't buy it on their own, but they'll gladly throw in a 20.


----------



## EyeZac

SHIRLEY said:


> Cyborg is also the champ.
> 
> The World Featherweight Champ - in a promotion that is broadcast on UFC platforms, that she is fighting for under a UFC contract.
> 
> She was also Strikeforce World Featherweight Champ, under the Zuffa banner, and never lost that belt.
> 
> What's more she's the consensus #1 fighter in her division, and is undefeated in the past decade, with a record VIRTUALLY IDENTICAL~! to Ronda's.


Don't forget to add in that she's a cheater.


----------



## Cashmere

Real Deal said:


> Same here, and there's nothing better than getting a few friends to come over and split the cost with you. Many of mine won't buy it on their own, but they'll gladly throw in a 20.


Lol my friends are stingy ( me included ). So that would never work for me :lol. I usually go to a BW3's at my area and watch a huge card. But 194 might be too good.


----------



## JTB33b

Ronda should fight Cyborg just to shut up her haters. But it has to be a non title match unless Cyborg can make weight. Make it an exhibition bout.


----------



## RKing85

Ronda brings in a whole new audience. Her and Conor fighting on the same PPV card would be huge cause it's two different audiences.

My wife wants to order the next Ronda PPV.


----------



## Chloe

If the Cyborg fight does happen, I will laugh at how all you Rousey detractors will try and explain why Cyborg got bashed.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Anyone catch Palhares vs Shields? Palhares gouged Shields eyes on 3 different occasions and once again held onto a submission to long. talks are he could be stripped and let go from WSOF, also the Diaz brothers and Kalieb are also banned for 2 brawls at the event.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Shields said that Palhares gouged him 8 times!

To be honest, WSOF have no leverage here. Palhares is more well known than WSOF is. They need him more than he needs them. Wherever he goes, he'll take his relative drawing power with him. A fight like Palhares vs. Askren or Palhares vs. Koscheck would probably do decent business for a competitor.

I expect WSOF to keep him.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

SHIRLEY said:


> Shields said that Palhares gouged him 8 times!
> 
> To be honest, WSOF have no leverage here. Palhares is more well known than WSOF is. They need him more than he needs them. Wherever he goes, he'll take his relative drawing power with him. A fight like Palhares vs. Askren or Palhares vs. Koscheck would probably do decent business for a competitor.
> 
> I expect WSOF to keep him.


I expect them to keep him but I also expect them to strip him and Palhares to face some kind of suspension either from the AC or WSOF. They said if they do go forward with that Shields will face the winner of Okami vs. Fitch for the title.

If he does get cut I would love to see Palhares vs. Askern.


----------



## Blackbeard

Pappa Bacon said:


> Anyone catch Palhares vs Shields? Palhares gouged Shields eyes on 3 different occasions and once again held onto a submission to long. talks are he could be stripped and let go from WSOF, also the Diaz brothers and Kalieb are also banned for 2 brawls at the event.


Wow, Palhares is a scumbag. I don't understand why he keeps getting so many second chances, ban this fucker from the major organizations already!


----------



## Rush

SHIRLEY said:


> Cyborg is also the champ.
> 
> The World Featherweight Champ - in a promotion that is broadcast on UFC platforms, that she is fighting for under a UFC contract.
> 
> She was also Strikeforce World Featherweight Champ, under the Zuffa banner, and never lost that belt.
> 
> What's more she's the consensus #1 fighter in her division, and is undefeated in the past decade, with a record VIRTUALLY IDENTICAL~! to Ronda's.


She's also got a ban for steroids and being good in a weight class different to Ronda doesn't mean Ronda should go up. Weidman has been pretty solid at 185, Lawler has been entertaining at 170, do you desperately want to see Lawler jump up in weight to fight Weidman? UFC doesn't have a women's featherweight division, if Cyborg wants to fight Ronda she has to drop to her weight. 



SHIRLEY said:


> It mostly because Ronda fought at 155lbs in judo, so her fighting at 135 is practically a work.


BJ Penn fought in a bunch of higher weight classes, did you want him to stop fighting at Lightweight?


----------



## Blackbeard

Still love the fact BJ Penn fought Machida back in the day :Banderas If only Ronda had some of his courage inside her.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

All this talk about moving up in weight and no talk of Minowaman smh.


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> Still love the fact BJ Penn fought Machida back in the day :Banderas If only Ronda had some of his courage inside her.


BJ Penn also suffered some of the worst beatings of his career when he moved up to Welterweight instead of staying in a division he had dominated outside of Frankie Edgar.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Well BJ moved up due to 155 getting shut down. Pride then snatched up guys like Pulver but BJ stayed and moved to 170. BJ earlier beat Gomi but this was early in his career so he probably felt he had nothing to prove and was under contract so he never went to pride. Rumors were that they were setting up a super card with Pride and BJ vs. Gomi was at the top of the list. Then Pride backed out on fighter sharing after Rampage stomped out Liddel. I think BJ fighting above 170 was due to him just not wanting to cut weight. He never faired well above 170 and it showed with his sluggish performance. Then you look at a guy like Saku who always fought at the same weight not matter who it was and faced. And I feel should be held in higher regard then Penn for fighting above his weight. Sakuraba fought Belfort, Rampage, Wandi, Cro Cop, Igor, Kimo, Shamrock, Randleman, Nog, and Arona. He even won a UFC HW tournament but had to lie and say he was heavier then he was.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Penn fighting Machida was a win-win situation for him though. He either looked a badass for winning or a badass for going up in weight to fight someone.

Ronda won't get any credit for fighting an opponent who's not much bigger than her and the UFC is fucked financially if Cybrog wins.


----------



## RKing85

BJ Penn's legacy was hurt big time by him not fighting his entire career at Lightweight IMO. He was something like 4-7-1 outside of 155 and 12-3-1 at 155. 

If he fights his entire career at 155 he probably is something like 25-4 and is considered in that top tier of GOAT. With Fedor, Silva, GSP, and Jones.

As such, he is a level below them.


----------



## ice_edge

*Holy crap man. I dunno I use to say that CM Punk might make me a UFC fan but after watching that Ronda badass beast(still got chills from those eyes man) I think she might be the one. Damn the build up and all was really good too. To think that a woman of her calibur would main event like a beast...man who would have thought a day like this would come..it seems we come a long way as a society...hmm...*


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> BJ Penn's legacy was hurt big time by him not fighting his entire career at Lightweight IMO. He was something like 4-7-1 outside of 155 and 12-3-1 at 155.
> 
> If he fights his entire career at 155 he probably is something like 25-4 and is considered in that top tier of GOAT. With Fedor, Silva, GSP, and Jones.
> 
> As such, he is a level below them.


Pretty much. If Penn fought his entire career at lightweight he'd be even more highly regarded than he is now. 



Blackbeard said:


> Still love the fact BJ Penn fought Machida back in the day :Banderas If only Ronda had some of his courage inside her.


Don't mistake stupidity for courage mate. Unless you just want to consider yourself a courageous guy :brodgers


----------



## mailler

UFC FIGHT NIGHT 73: SAINT PREUX VS. TEIXEIRA.Lets guess who will win this fight?


----------



## Blackbeard

I can't believe people are actually trying to run BJ Penn down because he fought outside the Lightweight division fpalm fpalm fpalm God forbid a fighter who was actually willing to add to his legacy by challenging himself in a higher weight class.


----------



## EyeZac

It's not that BJ Penn moved up a weight class, it's that he moved up and proceeded to get the crap beat out of him by anyone not named Matt Hughes. Even when BJ Penn won the Welterweight title he never defended it. To say that Penn's run at Welterweight helped his legacy is would be foolish. The Diaz and MacDonald fights being prime examples of beatings that Penn took when he stepped out of a division that he was excellent in. He had been Lightweight Champion last on April 10, 2010 and the next year on October 29, 2011 Penn's ultimate decline would begin as he faced Nick Diaz.

Moving up or down a weight class is not the issue. The issue was that BJ Penn lost and he lost big time when he made the move. It has changed his legacy forever by adding defeats to such a wonderful career. Anderson Silva had a couple of fights at Light Heavyweight in the UFC and proceeded to further state his claim as the greatest fighter of all time. That's how you do it. People don't bash Anderson for moving up a weight class because he won and then returned to where he was most successful along with defending his World Championship. If Penn had won more often rather than losing, I think most people would view him as a top five fighter of all time. Unfortunately while showing "courage" it has resulted in him being pushed to the side in the discussion of the greatest.

Wins and losses define most sporting careers and it's no different when talking about BJ Penn. Fantastic fighter who would be in the discussion with Silva, Jones, GSP and Fedor for the best ever if not for his record in the Welterweight division.


----------



## Rush

BJ Penn had 10 losses in his career, 7 of those were fighting outside of lightweight. That doesn't add to your legacy, it strips it away. I have no problems with fighters shifting around in weight class if they want. However you reach a point of diminishing returns when more often than not in fights outside your weight class you lose, while being incredible at your usual weight division. Beating Hughes for the WW title was definitely a career highlight for Penn and if that was all he did outside the LW division then he'd be much more highly regarded than when you look at his losses to Machida, GSP x 2, Hughes, Rory, Diaz, Edgar at 145 and his draw to Shields. He could have been even more legendary than he is if he'd stuck more rigidly to being a lightweight.

edit: ninja'd :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

I am not going to knock the guy for fighting the best fighters in the world. He challenged himself multiple times when other fighters (cough GSP cough) played it safe and stayed in one division. Even with those loses at Welterweight he's still easily top ten GOAT material.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Please correct me if Im off base cause I havent followed that close, but isnt ronda pretty damn far ahead of the experience curve in relation to her non-Cyborg competition? heck I think that bethe chick she fought has only trained 4 years. Ronda has been at this counting her olympic Judo a long time. Everyone losing their shit while UFC has desperately gone all in on her, isnt this pretty much a female version of Royce Gracie reaping rewards of a sport ( in this case WMMA) in its infacy? Again, if im wrong correct me.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Plus at that point BJ was very unmotivated. How many of those fights did he take because he wanted to prove something? Probably no many BJ is the kind of guy who hates cutting weight and figured I can eat what I want show up and win and it didn't work out for him to often. He would have done more for himself to leave the UFC when they dissolved 155 and went to Pride and fought the best in the world at LW. That would have cemented him forever instead of taking LHW fights and getting the piss beat out of him.


----------



## Stormbringer

WrestlingOracle said:


> Please correct me if Im off base cause I havent followed that close, but isnt ronda pretty damn far ahead of the experience curve in relation to her non-Cyborg competition? heck I think that bethe chick she fought has only trained 4 years. Ronda has been at this counting her olympic Judo a long time. Everyone losing their shit while UFC has desperately gone all in on her, isnt this pretty much a female version of Royce Gracie reaping rewards of a sport ( in this case WMMA) in its infacy? Again, if im wrong correct me.


It's this basically. She's so far ahead that when her time is up, it would be just that, time up. No doubt she's a Hall of Famer but if it weren't for Cyborg, who knows if Gina wouldn't be the Queen of UFC's 145 division.


----------



## Vic Capri

Heading into the fight, I joked that Rousey would win in 30 seconds or less. I was off by 4!

- Vic


----------



## Pappa Bacon

well Palhares has been stripped of the WSOF welterweight title and suspended indefinitely. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628615227458891776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628615840389308416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628616397770354689
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/8/4/9095947/rousimar-palhares-stripped-of-wsof-welterweight-title


----------



## Blackbeard

Pappa Bacon said:


> well Palhares has been stripped of the WSOF welterweight title and suspended indefinitely.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/8/4/9095947/rousimar-palhares-stripped-of-wsof-welterweight-title


Good! Fucker got what he deserved. Lets hope Bellator aren't foolish enough to give him another chance.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Blackbeard said:


> Good! Fucker got what he deserved. Lets hope Bellator aren't foolish enough to give him another chance.


I don't think so. He's facing a multi year ban from the AC. Multiple fighters are lined to testify against him and are pushing for a life time ban. He might shown up in OneFC but Askern already said he wouldn't fight Palhares. He might go back to Brazil.


----------



## Blackbeard

Pappa Bacon said:


> I don't think so. He's facing a multi year ban from the AC. Multiple fighters are lined to testify against him and are pushing for a life time ban. He might shown up in OneFC but Askern already said he wouldn't fight Palhares. He might go back to Brazil.


That's a relief. I am glad fighters are finally taking a stand against him. Good riddance to the POS.


----------



## SHIRLEY

#FreePaulHarris


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Blackbeard said:


> That's a relief. I am glad fighters are finally taking a stand against him. Good riddance to the POS.


Yeah he needs to go. I don't even think Marilo Bustamonte coaches him anymore because of it. He started that Palhares even injured guys in training.

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/10/13/...s-rousimar-palhares-injured-training-partners


----------



## Rush

Palhares is so frustrating. If he wasn't such a massive cunt then he'd be a fantastic fighter to cheer on. No one in MMA gets as many leg locks, knee bars etc as he does. 



Blackbeard said:


> I am not going to knock the guy for fighting the best fighters in the world. He challenged himself multiple times when other fighters (cough GSP cough) played it safe and stayed in one division. Even with those loses at Welterweight he's still easily top ten GOAT material.


Absolutely is top 10 but he could/should be up there in the discussion with Fedor, GSP, Anderson and potentially Jones if he gets his act together as GOAT. Instead he's a bit below that and i'd group him with blokes like Matt Hughes, Couture etc. Great fighters and top of their respective divisions when they were fighting but not top tier. 



WrestlingOracle said:


> Please correct me if Im off base cause I havent followed that close, but isnt ronda pretty damn far ahead of the experience curve in relation to her non-Cyborg competition? heck I think that bethe chick she fought has only trained 4 years. Ronda has been at this counting her olympic Judo a long time. Everyone losing their shit while UFC has desperately gone all in on her, isnt this pretty much a female version of Royce Gracie reaping rewards of a sport ( in this case WMMA) in its infacy? Again, if im wrong correct me.


Tate was wrestling in high school a decade ago, Zingano wrestled in high school and college, Davis did wrestling in high school and started ju-jitsu then as well, McMann got a silver medal in wrestling at the Olympics 4 years prior to Rousey getting her bronze in judo. Most of the women that Rousey has beat in the UFC have had a decade or more of experience in some sort of martial art or combat sport. Carmouche is the only one that i don't think had as much experience as she was in the Marines for awhile before becoming a fighter.


----------



## Cashmere

Rousey was practicing Judo since she was 11. Her mom was like a Judo drill sergeant to her while growing up. She literally eats, sleeps, breathes & repeats the Olympic scene since she was 17. Yes experience plays a vital role, but her up-bringing IMO is why she is on another plane than the rest of the women. Mentally she already has the rest beat before the fight even starts. The other gals are fragile. Either they get too caught up on bullshit ( like Bethe and Tate ), or they lack the confidence to match hers and forget what needs to be done in order to defeat her.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *Rousimar Palhares rips ‘greased a--hole’ Jake Shields, denies eye gouging accusations*
> 
> Rousimar Palhares is no longer the World Series of Fighting welterweight champion. WSOF president Ray Sefo made the announcement on Tuesday’s The MMA Hour that "Toquinho" was stripped of his title and suspended indefinitely following Saturday’s win over Jake Shields.
> 
> Palhares tapped Shields with a third-round kimura in Las Vegas to defend the belt, but once again took an extra second to release the submission. Toquinho", now a former 170-pound titleholder, spoke to MMAFighting.com about all the controversy surrounding his victory.
> 
> "That makes me sad," Palhares said. "Jake Shields is unbelievable. He’s a total a--hole. I couldn’t believe someone could be such an a--hole. He has no respect for me, for the sport, for anyone. He’s dishonest. He had Vaseline all over his body, he was more slippery than a okra. I couldn’t grab a hold of him for nothing."
> 
> Palhares claims none of the things Shields said before the fight affected him personally, but accuses the fellow UFC veteran of greasing.
> 
> "I wasn’t mad at him before the fight, but the things that happened during the fight made me pissed," he said. "He’s calling me a dirty fighter, but he’s the one with Vaseline all over his body. That’s dirty. And he also threw things at me while I was talking to the media after the fight. I was upset with things he said before the fight, but I became pissed with everything that happened in the fight.
> 
> "He had so much Vaseline that I could barely stand back up after we went to the ground for the first time. I couldn’t event throw a kick or go for a takedown, I couldn’t hold him at all because he was too slippery."
> 
> Shields also accused "Toquinho" of gouging his eyes, but the Team Nogueira welterweight fires back.
> 
> "I never gouged his eyes. I was pushing his face because he was hitting my eyes with his chin," Palhares said. "He says his eyes were like that because I eye gouged him, but how about my kicks and punches? Is he crazy? I beat him up, tapped him, and he’s saying I did that because I eye gouged him? That’s pure crap."
> 
> A black belt under Cesar Gracie, Shields was submitted for the first time in 41 professional MMA bouts, and Palhares claims he let the American do anything he wanted in the first couple rounds.
> 
> "I let him mount, pass my guard, everything, because I wanted to counter. I let him take me down because that’s where I wanted to fight," Palhares said. "He was too slippery, I couldn’t take him down, so I let him take me down. He thought I would gas because of his Vaseline, but I would never get tired.
> 
> "He was so slippery I had to be fast or he would escape. It was impossible to finish him like that. I told the referee he was slippery, but the referee didn’t even take his gloves off to check. I said ‘I’m going to catch this guy and I have to be fast’, and that’s what I did. I didn’t hold (the submission). I was right, in my opinion. My goal was to win the cleanest way possible.
> 
> "He can say anything he wants, but I finished him. Who else would have done that?" he continued. "I was the only one to go to the ground with him, let him do everything he wanted, and then submit him. It’s over. He can make up any excuses he wants with those lies, but the world knows. He can’t run away from this."
> 
> Shields could also be suspended for punching Palhares after the fight, and the Brazilian criticizes fans and media for not looking into it as they do for his actions.
> 
> "He punched me after the fight, he also tried to kick me but the referee blocked," he said. "He had Vaseline all over his body, he put his chin in my eye, and nobody talks about it. All they say is that I held it too long."
> 
> Palhares is interested in facing Shields a second time, but wants the athletic commission to examine Shields’ body better next time.
> 
> "He knows I’ll catch him any time I want," said the Brazilian. "I saw he wants a rematch… If he had told me right after the fight that he wanted a rematch, I would do it right away. However, I will only agree to fight him after they check his body for Vaseline before the fight. He’s dishonest."
> 
> Even though they want a rematch, "Toquinho" and Shields could be punished for their actions during WSOF 22, as the Nevada Athletic Commission could suspend both fighters.
> 
> "It’s not fair, I’m upset, but Ray Sefo is my boss," Palhares said of losing the WSOF belt. "How am I going to disagree with him? I have to obey. I don’t agree, but I have to obey. I work for him. If he tells me to fight today, I will. If he tells me to fight in six months, I will. Whatever he says, I’ll do. I will fight anyone he says. I’m upset, but he’s the boss."
> 
> "It’s up to them," Palhares said of a possible suspension from NAC. "They will make the decision and I have to obey. There’s nothing I can do."


Palhares is such an asshole. So the ref didn't notice Shields covered in Vaseline when he checked him coming into the cage? Did he grease up after he entered? And if Shields was completely covered in Vaseline how did he lock in the kimura? Didn't he try to claim the same thing after he lost the Nate Marquart fight?


----------



## Blackbeard

:mj4


----------



## RKing85

love people who try to deny what is clear on video tape.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

yeah i love the "i never poked him in the eye" yet their is clear video of it as well as the fight being stopped at one point and him being warned about eye pokes. hes grabbing at straws because he knows hes done in the US at least, and I'm pretty sure its the most lucrative market for MMA. he will be suspended my guess is 2 years by the A.C. and let go from WSOF when it happens. if it happens i can see him pulling a Belfort and just turn around go overseas and fight and ignore the AC suspension. OneFC and Jungle Fight will be where he probably tries and goes first. but again Askern will refuse to fight him and i cant blame him but fuck if i said i don't want to see that fight I'd be lying.


----------



## Slickback

Anyone watching the fights tonight?


----------



## Cashmere

Souljah Boy said:


> Anyone watching the fights tonight?


Only interested in a couple.

I'm still one of the few on the Uriah Hall bandwagon :lol. Pulling for him to string together some wins starting tonight. Can't wait to see if his conditioning improved. Also, I'm hoping to see War Nunes putting overrated McMann into oblivion. That's about it.


----------



## RKing85

holy shit did Michael Johnson ever get robbed.


----------



## samizayn

So I heard. I'm shedding no tears though because it means one more in the win column for DARIUSH :bryan


----------



## Blackbeard

Rumblings of a potential Rousey vs. Cyborg fighting happening on Dec 5th. I hope they are true, this fight needs to happen already.

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/13402162/cris-cyborg-justino-willing-fight-ronda-rousey-135-pounds-december


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> Rumblings of a potential Rousey vs. Cyborg fighting happening on Dec 5th. I hope they are true, this fight needs to happen already.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/13402162/cris-cyborg-justino-willing-fight-ronda-rousey-135-pounds-december


Dana with the dick teasing :mj

I hope so. Tate can fight Nunes in the meantime. That fight would be a bloodbath.


----------



## Stormbringer

Could UFC get away with an all female card like they did with the heavyweights a couple years back?

I know Ronda on any card sells loads, I'm just wondering if a card with Ronda, Cyborg, Jo Jedz, Tate, McMann, Kaufman and Davis could actually come together?


----------



## McQueen

UFC 201: Estrogen 

I think they could only pull it off if Rousey is on the card.


----------



## Blackbeard

As long as Ronda's on the card it would sell.


----------



## TCE

Just checked...no MMA for two weeks. What the fuck to do?


----------



## BornBad

bama4


----------



## Fighter Daron

So no Cowboys Stadium? What a shame.


----------



## B-Dawg

BornBad said:


> bama4


Where the fuck is Conor looking? :drake1


----------



## TCE

Looks like UFC isn't re-signing Josh Thomson. He's going to Bellator. Unfortunately, I see more and more top fighters going to Bellator when their contract expires due to this shitty Reebok deal where they get paid pennies. 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/8/1...ign-josh-thomson-who-is-expected-to-sign-with


----------



## Cashmere

Inb4 Aldo chips his nail and can't fight.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Josh Thomson is going to keep fighting :mj2 I kind of wish he retired after that beating Ferguson put on him.


----------



## Blackbeard

It's sad how far Thomson has fallen, but I am still grateful for that moment when he knocked out Nate Diaz.










:lenny5


----------



## Slickback

When the fuck is Weidman/Rockhold happening? Doesn't even have a date yet


----------



## B-Dawg

He's lost 3 straight, but 2 of them were split decisions, which I think that I judged in his favor. I don't think he's done, and him vs. Ill Will is going to be a fantastic fight. I'd probably take Brooks tho.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Punk and Pendred going at it on twitter, doesnt Phil know his arms arent long enough to box with the GAWD striker? unk2




Souljah Boy said:


> When the fuck is Weidman/Rockhold happening? Doesn't even have a date yet


current rumour suggests itll be happening jan 2 as co-main to Rousey/Tate 3, also Werdum/Cain 2 happening as co main to Aldo/McG. HWs co-maining to FWs and MW co-maining to WBW, bizarro world.

(although chances are Cain, The Chris and probably Aldo all get injured and all plans get fucked)


----------



## Blackbeard

If we fucking get Rousey vs. Tate III before the Cyborg fight fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Walls

This is my take on the Ronda/Tate 3 debacle as well as Ronda/Cyborg:

Rousey/Tate 3 makes the most sense business wise so I understand from that perspective. There is already an established history there which is marketable. Miesha has won several straight and has legit earned her way back to Ronda so it has merit. Plus, both women are super attractive and that doesn't hurt. Ronda is really pretty and Meisha is hot and very marketable (Anyone else feel bad for Meisha? In a world where Ronda doesn't exist, that bitch is running shit). It's a huge risk for the UFC to make Ronda/Cyborg for several reasons. The big one is Cyborg potentially failing a test, especially if she wins. If she KO's Ronda and then tests hot, you essentially just wasted Ronda's first loss. Then what? Cyborg gets suspended, vacates the title and then we get Ronda/Tate 4? No thanks. Second, her making the weight is apparently an issue. I don't buy it. She apparently walks around at 170 and is too big, blah blah. Whatever. Loss muscle mass and do fuck tons of cardio. It's complete and utter bullshit to say that she might die if she goes to 135. She's bitching about 140 but that extra 5 is going to kill you? Fuck off. There have been tons of trainers who have gone on record and said that it can *easily* be done. Shit, actors go nutty with that shit all the time. And yes, losing tons of weight to look skinny for a movie is completely different than losing weight and competing with a healthy body in a contact sport such as MMA. It can still be done. 100%. Cyborg wants to keep this mass on her because it's basically the only thing she has going for her. Her striking isn't overly technical and she just beast fucks chicks with it. She's a brown belt on the ground which is nothing to scoff at objectively, but when you're dealing with Ronda and the top 5 ranked chicks in the division, it sticks out. Her only chance of beating Ronda is to catch her with those testosteroned to the gills punches. Hire Mike Dolce and shut the fuck up. Third problem is that the general population doesn't know who Cyborg is. We know who she is and the HC fans know who she is but that's about it. I know they can edit together all sorts of highlight clips and promote her and such but her name isn't already established so to a lot of casuals there is this chick out of nowhere getting all this hype. And, lets be honest, this hype isn't warranted. She's fought cans. She's fighting really low level chicks and steamrolling them because she's twice their size. She just out muscles them. When you start fighting the best women in the world, that's going to be a problem. Especially with Ronda. And that's if she likes you. It's going to be an even bigger problem for Cyborg due to Ronda hating her. 

Plus, there are other issues. Cyborg doesn't objectively deserve a shot at Ronda whatsoever. She's beaten no one of note and got lit up like a Christmas tree and lost when she had a kickboxing fight. Cyborg has no right to be making all of these demands of the champion. I'm hard pressed to find another fighter who has 1) Never fought in the UFC, 2) Has never beaten anyone of note aside from Gina back in the day, which objectively is what the fuck ever at this point, 3) Isn't even in the same weight class and apparently will have serious medical complications of she even attempts to make the weight and 4) Wants the champion to do all the work, go up a weight class when she doesn't need or have to so Cyborg can fight at a more optimal weight for her body due to all of the shit she's been putting into it over the years. Fuck that, 100%, if you're Ronda.

When you look at it like that, this fight shouldn't happen.


----------



## Cashmere

Great points @Walls

Cyborg's best win was against Coenen. Somebody that ironically Tate finished off more impressively. The only other person on her resume besides Carano that is recognizable is that scrub Shayna Baszler. She should be forced to have a tune-up fight if she ever makes it down to 135 instead of getting an immediate title shot. 

I just want it to be over with now. Rousey is going to embarrass Cyborg.


----------



## Blackbeard

No tune up fights please, you gotta strike while the iron is hot! Just get this fight over with already. I don't care who wins, I just want to see the two best female fighters out there fight. Miesha can face the winner.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Blackbeard said:


> No tune up fights please, you gotta strike while the iron is hot! Just get this fight over with already. I don't care who wins, I just want to see the two best female fighters out there fight. Miesha can face the winner.


Because you don't risk her missing weight and you have no idea how she will preform. This isn't a known name in mainstream MMA. most people only know Cyborg through her Twitter Shit. Where if you put her up against Nunes and have it be a number 1 contender fight and she smashes her then you got something. But sitting on the sidelines for barking from the stands never gets you in the game. She needs to fight and needs to prove she can fight in the weight class.


----------



## Blackbeard

Pappa Bacon said:


> Because you don't risk her missing weight and you have no idea how she will preform. *This isn't a known name in mainstream MMA*. most people only know Cyborg through her Twitter Shit. Where if you put her up against Nunes and have it be a number 1 contender fight and she smashes her then you got something. But sitting on the sidelines for barking from the stands never gets you in the game. She needs to fight and needs to prove she can fight in the weight class.


The person responsible for retiring Gina Carano isn't well known, ok then :drake1 Making a champion go through tune ups :drake1

I am so past all these excuses, there is nothing stopping the fight from taking place except from one nervous bald headed blowhard.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Blackbeard said:


> The person responsible for retiring Gina Carano isn't well known, ok then :drake1 Making a champion go through tune ups :drake1
> 
> I am so past all these excuses, there is nothing stopping the fight from taking place except from one nervous bald headed blowhard.


That fight was back in 2009 so no, no one remembers. You seem to miss understand the majority of UFC fans are not watching Invicta. MMA is very much who's hot and what have you done lately and she's done nothing but get popped for roids and smashed some cans. Its business and Cyborg doesn't have any leverage she needs to be the one who compromises. Terac didn't get a title shot when strikeforce merged did he? How about Rockhold? Those guys were holding titles in the second biggest promotion in the world. Why should Cyborg walk into a title shot? Because she talked shit in the web?


----------



## Blackbeard

Nothing you say will convince me otherwise. It's all bullshit and I am so fed up with it. There's no excuse for not making this fight happen, the fact a third fight with Tate is even on the cards should tell that Rousey has ran out of opponents. Cyborg is a viable opponent that would generate a lot of interest and sell a lot of PPV's. Once the UFC's marketing machine kicks into motion those casual fans will have no problem recognizing who Cyborg is, just keep repeating the Carano massacre VT's.

The only issue is weight. I am on the side that believes they should meet at a catchweight but I know that won't happen because Dana, Lorenzo and Ronda will want to drain Cyborg as much as possible, so I've just come to accept that it'll take place at 135lbs.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Blackbeard said:


> Nothing you say will convince me otherwise. It's all bullshit and I am so fed up with it. There's no excuse for not making this fight happen, the fact a third fight with Tate is even on the cards should tell that Rousey has ran out of opponents. Cyborg is a viable opponent that would generate a lot of interest and sell a lot of PPV's. Once the UFC's marketing machine kicks into motion those casual fans will have no problem recognizing who Cyborg is, just keep repeating the Carano massacre VT's.
> 
> The only issue is weight. I am on the side that believes they should meet at a catchweight but I know that won't happen because Dana, Lorenzo and Ronda will want to drain Cyborg as much as possible, so I've just come to accept that it'll take place at 135lbs.


Well my man you keep that pipe dream cause in the fight game it makes no sense. If she's going to run her mouth she needs to do the work to make the fight happen not the other way around. Are the women's divisions in need of viable yes but what it doesn't need is to let a single fighter with no leverage dictate terms to a champion who she can't make the weight. She can't make 135? So if she beats Ronda what then? Their is no 145lb division so do you just let her walk and make money off beating one of your most popular and marketable fighters? Stop thinking about it from a fan perspective. Logically it makes no sense unless she can weigh in at 135 and win at least a fight vs a top contender. That way you can keep having her fight and make money.


----------



## Blackbeard

Utter nonsense, it's a fight that can be easily made and Santos has done more than enough to warrant the fight.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Blackbeard said:


> Utter nonsense, it's a fight that can be easily made and Santos has done more than enough to warrant the fight.


What has she done that warrants a catch weight fight over the face if the UFC? What has she done makes her deserve what Tarec, Alverez, Rockhold, and others didn't get. Besides you just wanting see the fight. Gina a win back in 2009 in a higher weight class, and a Win over MC pre PED fail doesn't get you that ability I'm sorry. She isn't even at the table let alone able to play in the game when it comes to getting at Ronda. She needs to do what the UFC tells her to do and if she doesn't like it she can walk.


----------



## EyeZac

Pappa Bacon said:


> What has she done that warrants a catch weight fight over the face if the UFC? What has she done makes her deserve what Tarec, Alverez, Rockhold, and others didn't get. Besides you just wanting see the fight. Gina a win back in 2009 in a higher weight class, and a Win over MC pre PED fail doesn't get you that ability I'm sorry. She isn't even at the table let alone able to play in the game when it comes to getting at Ronda. She needs to do what the UFC tells her to do and if she doesn't like it she can walk.


:applause

Agree with so much of what you've said over the last couple of posts. I do love how Cyborg going down in weight is an issue even though Mike Dolce has come out and said he could get her down in weight and in the best shape of her life. However Ronda moving up in weight is never mentioned as a negative. How do we know she's still going to be as good outside of 135? Why would any champion risk losing a fight outside of their division?

Cyborg should have to fight a top 135 contender before fighting Rousey so we can be sure that making the weight will not be an issue.


----------



## Kabraxal

I just love that people that want Rousey/Cyborg are basically putting everything on Rousey, including Cyborg. Why the hell should the woman that has not been juicing, facing all comers that make weight for her division, and proven her worth far more than Cyborg has, have to do everything?

It's quite telling that Cyborg is so against making the weight for this fight and is trying to put everything on Ronda. Ronday has nothing to prove at this point, while Cyborg knows, that with her positive test for PEDs and a level of competition that makes Ronda's look 100 times better, that she has to have this fight to ever be taken seriously. And yet she will do nothing to actually make the fight happen. 

I'd love for this fight to happen only for Ronda to take her out in under minute and shut this hack's mouth up for good. But that would require Ronda playing by Cyborg's rules and not Cyborg playing by the UFC's. So fuck Cyborg. You want the fight, play by the rules. Until then shut the fuck up.


----------



## Blackbeard

I use to think Manny Pacquaio had the worst fans in combat sports, but it's becoming abundantly clear to me that Rousey has by far the most irritating and obnoxious fans out there.


----------



## Kabraxal

Blackbeard said:


> I use to think Manny Pacquaio had the worst fans in combat sports, but it's becoming abundantly clear to me that Rousey has by far the most irritating and obnoxious fans out there.


Because we call the idiocy of Cyborg? If she played by the rules and never got a shot, there would actually be a very big problem. But she hasn't and she continually refuses to. Why the fuck should that be rewarded and Rousey have to make all the sacrifices? 

Even Bethe, for all her idiotic talking, at least played by the UFC's rules to get her fight. Cyborg refuses so it's good she isn't getting rewarded with a money fight. She should play by the same rules to get the shot or just shut up. 

It just seems you have some irrational attachment to Cyborg and aren't seeing the actual reasoning for why very few are calling out Ronda for this. It's a question of who played by all the rules. Ronda did. Cyborg hasn't. THat is why the fight hasn't happened. Do you think for one second that Dana wouldn't jump at Cyborg/Rousey if all were level? Win or lose for Rousey he gets a big fight and a dominate woman still around.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> I use to think Manny Pacquaio had the worst fans in combat sports, but it's becoming abundantly clear to me that Rousey has by far the most irritating and obnoxious fans out there.


I blame it on her mom tbh. She usually spills most of the nonsense :mj


----------



## Blackbeard

Kabraxal said:


> If she played by the rules and never got a shot, there would actually be a very big problem. *But she hasn't and she continually refuses to*. Why the fuck should that be rewarded and Rousey have to make all the sacrifices?.


She's said multiple times she'll face Rousey at 135lbs. Rousey isn't making any sacrifices, it's Cyborg who's going to drain her body.


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> She's said multiple times she'll face Rousey at 135lbs. Rousey isn't making any sacrifices, it's Cyborg who's going to drain her body.


Mike Dolce has said many times he will help her and Cyborg will be in the best shape of her life. I respect Dolce's professional opinion on the matter of cutting weight. She's not going to drain herself.

Edit: He works with the top level fighters in MMA and was named trainer of the year in 2013 and 2014. This drain Cyborg's body argument is pointless.


----------



## Blackbeard

EyeZac said:


> Mike Dolce has said many times he will help her and Cyborg will be in the best shape of her life. I respect Dolce's professional opinion on the matter of cutting weight. She's not going to drain herself.


I don't give a flying fuck what Mike Dolce says, he's nothing but an attention whore.


----------



## Kabraxal

Blackbeard said:


> She's said multiple times she'll face Rousey at 135lbs. Rousey isn't making any sacrifices, it's Cyborg who's going to drain her body.


So why hasn't she made the weight? And Rousey doesn't have to go up. Why are you acting like Rousey has to go up for this fight and it's all her fault? It's especially weird since Dana has said the fight is on the moment Cyborg makes weight, instead of talking about it and Cyborg has tested positive. 

She has to do nothing but Ronda apparently has to go up in weight to fight someone that isn't even making the attempt. If Cyborg was about the fight, she'd make weight and she'd fight. She's all about blowing hot air in an effort to tarnish Ronda's legacy because Cyborg is simply an afterthought. She could make herself a name above Ronda by coming into the domain Ronda has dominated and beating her... but she hasn't done that and it is telling. She is just making a name for herself off the back of Rousey's success. To me, it looks like she knows she has a slim chance of winning and by taking this fight, she'd be cementing her status as a paper contender that was never anything special. 

This isn't even being a Ronday fanboy or any such lame insulting bullshit. It's about Cyborg talking the talk but refusing to walk the walk. As much as Bethe was tasteless and stupid for her mouthing off, I have far more respect for her because she actually worked her ass off to get into the ring with Ronda and then get embarrassed. Cyborg refuses to do that. She is a joke until she backs up her shit talking.


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> I don't give a flying fuck what Mike Dolce says, he's nothing but an attention whore.


So your main argument is about Cyborg being drained by cutting weight and you dismiss the opinion of a two time trainer of the year and someone who works with the best fighters in MMA? If he was an attention whore then why do the elite fighters want him? He clearly brings something to the table which the top fighters want on their side when they have prepare for a fight.

It's not just unknowns but rather the elite. No matter what personal opinions people may have about Dolce, he's proven to be someone that is extremely valuable to have in the lead up to a fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

EyeZac said:


> So your main argument is about Cyborg being drained by cutting weight and you dismiss the opinion of a two time trainer of the year and someone who works with the best fighters in MMA? If he was an attention whore then why do the elite fighters want him? He clearly brings something to the table which the top fighters want on their side when they have prepare for a fight.
> 
> It's not just unknowns but rather the elite. No matter what personal opinions people may have about Dolce, he's proven to be someone that is extremely valuable to have in the lead up to a fight.


Perhaps if Dolce had actually worked with Cyborg before and was familiar with her body I might give his claims some credence. It's pretty obvious to me that he's just fishing for a paycheck. He's an unsavory character who's pissed off many fighters in the past.


----------



## Kabraxal

Blackbeard said:


> Perhaps if Dolce had actually worked with Cyborg before and was familiar with her body I might give his claims some credence. It's pretty obvious to me that he's just fishing for a paycheck. He's an unsavory character who's pissed off many fighters in the past.


So you'll dismiss his word but accept Cyborg's? A woman caught cheating before? Um....


----------



## Blackbeard

Kabraxal said:


> So you'll dismiss his word but accept Cyborg's? A woman caught cheating before? Um....


I'll dismiss the manner in which he spoke. He fished for a paycheck through the press.

And who the hell cares about Cyborg getting caught pissing hot, it's not like she's the only fighter to have done it, nor will she be the last. It's up to the commissions and organizations to completely stamp it out. I am sure she'll be tested rigorously by the UFC if they ever man up and make the fight.


----------



## Cashmere

To be fair though @Kabraxal, Bethe had no business being in there with Rousey. Of course she worked hard, but it was apparent her talent level is light years behind Rousey's. It's just the case that they're running out of fighters for Rousey to fight and since it's no one else who can give her a real fight, they're turning to Tate again. Holm and Pena are too raw at the moment.


----------



## Blackbeard

I hope Holly Holm isn't rushed into a fight with Rousey, she needs time to develop and improve her technique.


----------



## Kabraxal

Blackbeard said:


> I'll dismiss the manner in which he spoke. He fished for a paycheck through the press.
> 
> And who the hell cares about Cyborg getting caught pissing hot, it's not like she's the only fighter to have done it, nor will she be the last. It's up to the commissions and organizations to completely stamp it out. I am sure she'll be tested rigorously by the UFC if they ever man up and make the fight.


But she was caught... so that brings her credibility into question already. I really don't understand why you believe what she says so easily to the point you are willing to throw Rousey and the UFC under the bus for not just meeting Cyborg's demands. Especially since the UFC would not leave that much money on the table if Cyborg could make weight. 

Cyborg can sign the contract for the fight at 135 right now I"m sure. And why wouldn't she if she has said she'll fight at that weight? It seems clear to most that it's just a yelling game for her and she has no real desire to fight Rousey.



Ickey Shuffle said:


> To be fair though @Kabraxal, Bethe had no business being in there with Rousey. Of course she worked hard, but it was apparent her talent level is light years behind Rousey's. It's just the case that they're running out of fighters for Rousey to fight and since it's no one else who can give her a real fight, they're turning to Tate again. Holm and Pena are too raw at the moment.


The point is, she talked shit and was willing to step in the octagon with Rousey. She played by the rules, talked up her game, got the fight then got owned. Maybe she wasn't anywhere near Ronda's level, but she did everything to get the match. 

Cyborg is saying she wants the match, but is doing jack shit to actually get it. Sounds to me like someone afraid to back up her words.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

It seems the only irrational fan is you for Cyborg. UFC even offered to pay for Dolce to be her nutritionist. Ronda is champ you need to go to her yard and take it. At this point Cyborg is that kid in school who always talked shit from the other side of the fence but never got into a fight. Ronda has nothing to prove and everything to lose. Cyborg at this point had cashed out and is asking to play with house money and walk away if she wins with not having to pay back. Again why would the UFC entertain a catch weight fight for a fighter who has no division to compete in afterwords?


----------



## EyeZac

If Cyborg wants to fight Rousey then go and sign the contract for 135. That's all I want to see. Stop calling Rousey out because it's clear you're just leaching off her superior mainstream appeal to try and get your name out there. It's really that simple.

This isn't on Ronda or the UFC, it's on Cyborg to do what she needs to do. UFC doesn't have a 145 division so Cyborg needs to make the division they actually have and stop bitching.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> I hope Holly Holm isn't rushed into a fight with Rousey, she needs time to develop and improve her technique.


Her name is popping up alot lately. She has yet to have an impressive performance. Pena > Holm at the moment. Can't wait to see Pena's fight against Eye.

EDIT: If not Cyborg -

Nunes
Zingano
Pena
Holm

That should be the order if Tate losses.


----------



## Blackbeard

Pappa Bacon said:


> *Ronda is champ* you need to go to her yard and take it.


So is Cyborg but everyone always seems to ignore that just because her title doesn't say "UFC" on it. She's not just some random trash talker off the street, she's one of the best female fighters on the planet.


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> So is Cyborg but everyone always seems to ignore that just because her title doesn't say "UFC" on it. She's not just some random trash talker off the street, she's one of the best female fighters on the planet.


I think it has more to do with Rousey being champion since March 3, 2012 while Cyborg has been champion since July 13, 2013. If one of them has to change weight class it makes sense that the longest reigning champion would have the right to stay in their spot.


----------



## Blackbeard

EyeZac said:


> I think it has more to do with Rousey being champion since March 3, 2012 while Cyborg has been champion since July 13, 2013. If one of them has to change weight class it makes sense that the longest reigning champion would have the right to stay in their spot.


She's been a champion since 2009.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Blackbeard said:


> So is Cyborg but everyone always seems to ignore that just because her title doesn't say "UFC" on it. She's not just some random trash talker off the street, she's one of the best female fighters on the planet.


She's champion of a weight division not in the UFC. Her only big win after the Yamanaka fight was again Coenen. I'm not saying Cyborg isn't a great fighter but if the UFC didn't pull the trigger on GSP vs. Silva champion v champion catch weight no way will they sign off on a champion of another company walk in beat a UFC champion and walk away never to be seen again. She needs to be the one who compromises. She wants to fight the biggest star going and expect to have everyone cater to her. 

But out yourself in the shoes of the UFC and she wins. What do you do? What's next for Cyborg after beating your .let marketable fighter in years?


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> She's been a champion since 2009.


And what championship has she held since 2009?


----------



## Blackbeard

Pappa Bacon said:


> Put yourself in the shoes of the UFC and she wins. *What do you do?* What's next for Cyborg after beating your .let marketable fighter in years?


You make sure you sign Cyborg to a long term deal in the first place, and make sure there's a rematch clause. Then you promote the shit out of the rematch and make more money off of it. And IF Cyborg is the one who comes out on top you either see if she can stay at 135lb or you create a Featherweight division. It's really simple, I don't see why fans can't grasp that. They'll need to add more female divisions sooner or later if they want to help build up WMMA.

EDIT: And Ronda Rousey won't be around for ever, they can't simply just rely on her for WMMA, there has to be a contengiency plan for when she retires, loses or quits to become an actor.


----------



## TCE

George Lockhart said on the MMA Hour the other day that it's he, that is going to get Cyborg down to 135.

It was an interesting listen, definitely worth a look. He seems to know his stuff.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Blackbeard said:


> You make sure you sign Cyborg to a long term deal in the first place, and make sure there's a rematch clause. Then you promote the shit out of the rematch and make more money off of it. And IF Cyborg is the one who comes out on top you either see if she can stay at 135lb or you create a Featherweight division. It's really simple, I don't see why fans can't grasp that. They'll need to add more female divisions sooner or later if they want to help build up WMMA.
> 
> EDIT: And Ronda Rousey won't be around for ever, they can't simply just rely on her for WMMA, there has to be a contengiency plan for when she retires, loses or quits to become an actor.


She has a long term UFC deal depending on her making 135. Their isn't enough fighters to fill out 145. How hard is it not to understand you don't risk the driving force of your woman's division on a catch weight fight with a fighter who has no main stream name value. Has been busy for steroids and then try and make a division after she fights? If their were plans for a 145lb division their would be one. This isn't so again your not risking your cash cow on a hypothetical with a fighter who fought once under your banner in a showcase fight in 2009. She's the equivalent of a Canadian football team calling out the super bowl winner.

It's just now how business works. If your going to put a 145 division she's the first one I sign and you have a tournament or a tuf like 115. If she wins shes champ and after she's proven she's a draw them you promote. You don't risk a sure fire draw and face of the woman's division on an virtually unknown fighter with a sporty record competition wise and a failed drug test.

If she makes 135 she can make it in a title eliminator fight with Nunes for who fights next. If it's good enough for almost every other champion that brought a title in. Lombard Terac Rockhold and others its sure as Shit good enough for Cyborg.


----------



## EyeZac

I would still like to know what championship Cyborg has held since 2009.


----------



## Blackbeard

She was the Strikeforce Featherweight champion from 2009. No fighter physically took it off her.



Pappa Bacon said:


> She has a long term UFC deal depending on her making 135. Their isn't enough fighters to fill out 145. How hard is it not to understand you *don't risk* the driving force of your woman's division on a catch weight fight with a fighter who has no main stream name value. Has been busy for steroids and then try and make a division after she fights? If their were plans for a 145lb division their would be one. This isn't so again your not *risking* your cash cow on a hypothetical with a fighter who fought once under your banner in a showcase fight in 2009. She's the equivalent of a Canadian football team calling out the super bowl winner.


So you're telling me IF Cyborg defeated one of the most high profile biggest female athletes on the planet the UFC wouldn't be able to make money off of her or Rousey's redemption angle? :HHH2


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> She was the Strikeforce Featherweight champion from 2009. No fighter physically took it off her.


Oh I understand. She just cheated to defend her title, put the health of the women who stepped into the cage with her in danger and was then stripped of the title and suspended. The title isn't even around in 2015 so it's way different to the current Jon Jones situation where people believe he's the real champion. Cyborg has been a champion since 2013. This isn't some fantasy world where Strikeforce is still around and she's not a cheater who got caught.

I mean we know for sure that her title reign was at least 25% invalid.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Blackbeard said:


> She was the Strikeforce Featherweight champion from 2009. No fighter physically took it off her.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're telling me IF Cyborg defeated one of the most high profile biggest female athletes on the planet the UFC wouldn't be able to make money off of her or Rousey's redemption angle? :HHH2


Um you seem to forget the Weidman backlash and I guarantee a Fuck ton of people know who he is more then Santos. And it doesn't matter she was popped for roids. I guess Barnette never lost his UFC title. She can fight Nunes and that's if she can make weight. You would be singing a different tune if it was your career and your money on the line. She's done nothing to earn a fight outside of beating one name twice. She pissed hot and doesn't have a division tough shit. Get over it she will have to make 135 and fight at least once at 135 before Ronda. It's that simple.


----------



## Blackbeard

Oh ffs, I can't be arsed with this anymore. I would just like to see the fight happen, this year if possible. If it's at 135lbs then so be it, just please get it done already, we don't need to see Rousey waste her time with Tate next.


----------



## Blackbeard

Anderson Silva has been fined and suspended for one year by the Nevada commission. The Nick Diaz fight has also been overturned to a no decision.

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/13432162/anderson-silva-suspended-one-year-failed-drug-tests


----------



## Slickback

Weidman/Rockhold UFC 194!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY GOD WHAT A CARD!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

UFC 194 co-headlined by Weidman and Rockhold. 

Then a week later, Dos Anjos vs. Cerrone for the Lightweight championship. 


December's looking awesome so far :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Gonna break all kinds of records


----------



## Blackbeard

Guarantee you one of them falls through due to injury :mj2


----------



## Rush

Blackbeard said:


> *Oh ffs, I can't be arsed with this anymore.* I would just like to see the fight happen, this year if possible. If it's at 135lbs then so be it, just please get it done already, we don't need to see Rousey waste her time with Tate next.


Is that because you don't have a leg to stand on in this argument? :hayden3


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> Anderson Silva has been fined and suspended for one year by the Nevada commission. The Nick Diaz fight has also been overturned to a no decision.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/13432162/anderson-silva-suspended-one-year-failed-drug-tests


He should've just admitted that he fucked up and was using the steroids to heal his leg faster. That was the best case he could've come up with. Not surprised he came up with excuses though because he is a goofball. 










Still love you Spider.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Shields suspended :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

SHIRLEY said:


> Shields suspended


fpalm Nevada can't seem to get anything right.


----------



## RKing85

Blackbeard said:


> Guarantee you one of them falls through due to injury :mj2


Just one???? If only one falls through I will do backflips through fire in celebration.


----------



## Rush

Blackbeard said:


> fpalm Nevada can't seem to get anything right.


He swung a punch at Palhares after the fight was done. You just can't do that, no matter how deserved it was


----------



## EyeZac

Did someone mention Jędrzejczyk being put into the Pound-for-Pound list? Even though the UFC rankings are kind of shifty, it's good to see Jedi finally join the other champions on the list.


----------



## clipz28

Jon jones


----------



## clipz28

gator vader


----------



## clipz28

bruce knee


----------



## clipz28

im just getting my 10 posts in i have important info


----------



## clipz28

plz go faster time is $


----------



## clipz28

5 more


----------



## clipz28

4 more sry i ruin your thread


----------



## clipz28

3


----------



## clipz28

2


----------



## clipz28

1


----------



## Slickback

^get the fuck out. 


Bethe Correia wants rematch apparently...lol


----------



## EyeZac

Souljah Boy said:


> ^get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> Bethe Correia wants rematch apparently...lol


Correia is the worse than Tate at this point.

"The media never gave that much coverage. I'd never would fight anyone with the intention to kill, break their neck which is something there's no return from," she stated. *"I wouldn't joke about it, because wanting to kill someone is not caring about the pain their family would feel!"*

Caring about the pain their family would feel? This is the same woman who makes suicide jokes towards Rousey. She really should just go away.


----------



## RKing85

Correira is a million times worse than Tate.

If Ronda and Bethe fight 10 times, Ronda wins inside 1 minute on 9 of those occasions.

Tate can at least last longer than a minute.


----------



## Londrick

She got her ass knocked out in 34 seconds and she wants a rematch :ti


----------



## Stormbringer

I saw the fight and it was glorious. But that gif makes the punch look phantom as hell.


----------



## RKing85

UFC this weekend in my hometown of Saskatoon.

Guarantee there is going to be more fights in the crowd than in the octagon.


----------



## Cashmere

RKing85 said:


> Correira is a million times worse than Tate.
> 
> If Ronda and Bethe fight 10 times, Ronda wins inside 1 minute on 9 of those occasions.
> 
> Tate can at least last longer than a minute.


Bethe is completely delusional. At least Tate seemed to be humbled ( right now anyway ) knowing she needs to put in the work and not selling fake wolf tickets like Bethe is doing. She has nothing for Rousey. She shouldn't had been in that position to begin with seeing as though her best win was against LolBaszler. I doubt Bethe can give Zingano and others much trouble. She'll be on the verge of getting cut 2 years from now.


----------



## TCE

Ronda talk is getting so fucking boring.

In other news: Johnson is being investigated by UFC for his rant over the gym incident, Tamdan McCrory leaves Bellator (& title shot) for the UFC. WSOF signs Jason High, Mike Ricci, Colton Smith. Fuck loads of new fights announced for UFC cards - UFC 194 looks stacked right now. Hunt/Bigfoot II for 193!!!. Bellator signs HW olympic wrestler hopeful (who was approached by WWE to sign with them). Am I missing anymore?


----------



## asdf122345

There also rumors that a new Pride company resurfacing in Japan? IGF (Inoki Genome Federation) having their event next Saturday. Should be great. This Sunday we get to see Max Holloway rise as a star.


----------



## EyeZac

Lol... Tate must be maaaaaaaad.

Ronda wins in under a minute. Holm hasn't been impressive in the UFC, she clearly needs more time and this is a total mismatch for Ronda. I'm rather interested to see what happens with Tate. Do they just book Tate vs. Correia? I'd give that a look. Think Tate wins that easily.


----------



## Cashmere

EyeZac said:


> Lol... Tate must be maaaaaaaad.
> 
> Ronda wins in under a minute.


:booklel

I'm a little salty too, no lie. But people can stop bitching about Tate III for now. Ronda crushes Holm in 25 seconds btw.

Tate vs Nunes plz :mark: Come on Pimp Dana :mark:


----------



## EyeZac

Ickey Shuffle said:


> :booklel
> 
> I'm a little salty too, no lie. But people can stop bitching about Tate III for now. Ronda crushes Holm in 25 seconds btw.
> 
> Tate vs Nunes plz :mark: Come on Pimp Dana :mark:


Tate vs. Nunes would be fun to watch.

Those people bitching needed to jump on the Title vs. Career wagon for Rousey vs. Tate III. T'was an excellent idea that will sadly not happen at this time.

Edit: This truly is just hilarious though. Any hype around Holm, which was minimal to begin with, is going to die once Rousey takes the fight to the ground.


----------



## McQueen

Hasn't Holm only had like 2 fights in the UFC?

Random as fuck. That division is so thin, or rather Ronda is so far above everyone else it's boring.


----------



## El Conquistador

Would rather see that than Miesha v Ronda again. That's stale. Have Miesha fight Nunes.


----------



## Cashmere

EyeZac said:


> Tate vs. Nunes would be fun to watch.
> 
> Those people bitching needed to jump on the Title vs. Career wagon for Rousey vs. Tate III. T'was an excellent idea that will sadly not happen at this time.
> 
> Edit: This truly is just hilarious though. Any hype around Holm, which was minimal to begin with, is going to die once Rousey takes the fight to the ground.


Pena is more ready than Holm, but she already has a fight coming up with Eye. I wish they could've been a little more patient. But fuck it. Let's throw in this promising prospect into the fire and it can be promoted as "Boxer vs Judo Master". Hopefully not alot of fans will buy these wolf tickets. As soon as Holm hits the ground on a hip-throw, just cut it off.



McQueen said:


> Hasn't Holm only had like 2 fights in the UFC?
> 
> Random as fuck. That division is so thin, or rather Ronda is so far above everyone else it's boring.


Yup. Only 2. Both of them haven't been impressive either. She barely scrapped by Raquel; should've lost tbh. 

It's a little bit of both.


----------



## Flux

They saving Rousey/Tate III for UFC 200 perhaps?


----------



## Cashmere

Flux said:


> They saving Rousey/Tate III for UFC 200 perhaps?


Maybe. I hope they do another eliminator beforehand to ease all doubt. Tate vs Cyborg or Nunes. Wouldn't be opposed to a Zingano rematch because she did lost to her and Zingano deserves one more chance at Rousey after that retarded first meeting.


----------



## Blackbeard

fpalm I don't understand why they're rushing Holy Holm, she's not ready for a title shot.


----------



## samizayn

I think this latest will garner more buys titled "Rousey vs Jobber IV." Holly Holm was very unimpressive in her last fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i think cyborg vs tate might be in the works.

would make cyborg super credible to casual fans, and non-diehards since Tate is the current best female fighter outside of Ronda.

Tate also said she would fight Cyborg at 140 awhile back. So here's hoping...


----------



## EyeZac

Mikey Damage said:


> i think cyborg vs tate might be in the works.
> 
> would make cyborg super credible to casual fans, and non-diehards since Tate is the current best female fighter outside of Ronda.
> 
> Tate also said she would fight Cyborg at 140 awhile back. So here's hoping...


I thought this might be a possibility but Tate sent this out which put some doubt in my mind on this leading to Tate vs. Cyborg.

"I am extremely disappointed how all the events unfolded this morning regarding news that I will not be fighting Ronda Rousey. I was told after my last win that I had earned the title shot. I've already begun training for Rousey and I was shocked to hear the announcement this morning. I regret this for not only myself, but my team, sponsors and the fans who like me believed my next fight was for the title."


----------



## Stinger Fan

Did people complain that Sara McMann had 1 UFC fight ?Who has a worse record and had less time being a fighter let alone in MMA than Holm? If Holly Holm can keep the fight standing up, she'll knock out Rousey, her stand up is really poor and just shows how bad the womens division is when she's knocking out women with ease in her past few fights. She'll be up against a top level boxer in Holm who was a champion in pro boxing before coming to MMA so the match up isn't that bad by any means. Though, I do think she's being rushed a bit but I don't see Rousey running through her if the fight stays standing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I've been completely unimpressed with Holm's striking.

I don't buy the notion she murks Ronda on the feet.


----------



## RKing85

Holm has looked shaky as fuck in her two UFC fights. 

I said the exact same thing about McMann and I did about Holm. At the time they got their title shots, I thought they were both 12-18 months to soon. Of course, in retrospect, McMann hasn't progressed like a lot of people thought she was going to.


----------



## Cashmere

McMann was hyped up because of her wrestling background. One of the few overrated fighters. I knew Nunes was going to murk her. Not going to be surprised when she gets cut if she continues this losing trend. 

Holm is going to get run over just like Bethe. She has no KO power. But that's not going to stop Daddy Dana from trying to milk this one. Let the hype train begin.


----------



## Blackbeard

Ronda might be arrogant but she's not foolish, she'll take this fight to the ground ASAP.

I do hope this paves the way for Cyborg vs. Tate but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> Ronda might be arrogant but she's not foolish, she'll take this fight to the ground ASAP.
> 
> I do hope this paves the way for Cyborg vs. Tate but I won't hold my breath.


I can see Holm try to pull a Gustafsson and run away as much as possible while picking her spots. But it's going to be *really interesting* when/if she's tripped or would be pressured to clinch and inevitably gets thrown around on the hip. It would be amateur hour. The more I look at the picture, this is an over-matched fight if I ever saw one. It's almost criminal. But you know, they have a way to play the fans.

I hope so too. Trust me, it'll be a war. But they're chickenshit; meaning they're not going to risk the money fight if somehow Tate beats Cyborg ( which is not far-fetched at all ).


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Loudness

Any female LHWs/HWs in the UFC?

I'd love to see Gabi Garcia in the UFC and she's trying to compete in the 205 weightclass switching from BJJ to MMA...but I think there's no freakshows there and I've never heard of any other (highly accomplished) female combat athletes such as her. Honestly I'd definitely watch her matches and think she'd draw tons just on the freak factor alone - kinda like a female Brock and beeing a 8x World Champ says more than enough about her level of skill. I'll definitely be following her MMA career either way regardless of promotion, but IMHO that's a big potential draw, at least to casuals like myself.

She also called Rousey out when Ronda said she could beat anybody in Jiu-Jitsu before, she hasn't responded since LOL.


----------



## samizayn

^They don't even have featherweight. Though a Gabi Garcia MMA career does hold interest for me..


----------



## RKing85

So I didn't go to the show last night even though it was here in Saskatoon. But after the show ended I texted a few people at the show and two replied with word for word the exact same thing.

"So many douchebags"

Not surprized, but it made me laugh that it was word for word the exact same text.


----------



## SonoShion

The last quarter of 2015 is shaping up to be the best of all time looking at those goddamn cards.


----------



## Slickback

JDS vs Overeem
Nate vs Johnson
Khabib vs Ferguson

OOOOOOOOF


----------



## Cashmere

DC vs Gus
Eye vs Pena
Mousasi vs Hall
Weidman vs Rockhold
JDS vs Overeem
Aldo vs McGregor

That's about it for me. I want to see Chris Holdsworth coming back too :mj2


----------



## MOX

fuck ufc, is all about lfc:


----------



## SonoShion

Ickey Shuffle said:


> DC vs Gus
> Eye vs Pena
> Mousasi vs Hall
> Weidman vs Rockhold
> JDS vs Overeem
> Aldo vs McGregor
> 
> That's about it for me. I want to see Chris Holdsworth coming back too :mj2


Lawler/Condit?
Chad Mendes/Frankie Edgar (just got added to TUF Finale)
& COWBOY


----------



## Cashmere

SonoShion said:


> Lawler/Condit?
> Chad Mendes/Frankie Edgar (just got added to TUF Finale)
> & COWBOY


Don't like neither of them :lol. HENDRICKS tho :mark:. I want Hendricks vs Lawler III for next year.

I haven't watched TUF in awhile.


----------



## RKing85

December is over 3 months away.

I am refusing to get excited about those cards yet. Way to much time between now and then for fighters to get injured and fall of the card.


----------



## Cashmere

Starting October 1st, no one can use IV's as a use for cutting weight. If they do, they could face up to a 2 year ban.



> _“The risk versus reward under this program, I mean if someone is found out to have taken an IV you’re facing a potential two-year ban, which is a long time in the UFC and in MMA. Hopefully all those factors that are put forth, everyone will follow the rules.
> 
> “It is something that [fighters] are going to have to deal with. Whether it means walking around when fights aren’t scheduled a little closer to that fight weight, whether it means, which hopefully it does, being educated through us and through others on how to properly orally rehydrate. The studies and science show that as long as the dehydration isn’t too severe oral rehydration is actually better for you. It’s safer for you. Studies show that you’ll feel like exercise is a little bit easier and you’re exerting less if you orally hydrate.”_


http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/8/23/9192207/ufc-drug-czar-fighters-could-face-two-year-suspension-for-violating?_ga=1.119434121.1828390479.1415128981


----------



## RKing85

I get what they are trying to do with that, but I don't like it all. We had a good spirited discussion about it here in this thread a little bit ago.


----------



## Slickback

Condit/lawler is out 

Replaced by Holmes/Rousey instead lol


----------



## Loudness

Why doesn't UFC sign any more competitive fighters in the womens division? I've started watching some BJJ and it's clear as day that those women are real athletes, not like the can housewifes and barkeepers in the UFC Rousey is feeding off. The level of athleticism and competition is on a whole different level, even I as a casual MMA fan can see that. I'm honestly starting to think that Rousey is a lil bitch scared of any real fighters...prolly Dana White too since he wants to promote his product as beeing an "unbeateable, elite fighter" so he doesn't wanna put her up with real athletes.

I wanna see her talk shit to Dern Mackenzie, she's in her weight class, has about 100x bigger tits and ass than her, far hotter and more likeable/feminine in her interviews in general and beat competitors far better than Ronda...I mean beating somebody 100lbs heavier than you is just insane and she did it, beating Gabi Garcia and becoming the BJJ world champ, something Ronda Rousey never achieved while beeing a bitch made girl bragging about her bronze medal. Meanwhile Ronda is scared of fighting somebody 10lbs bigger than her lol, just lol. Brb making excuses of not making a fight with Cyborg and calling her a juice-head while beeing a juicehead herself with her deepened steroid-induced voice over the years.

I think womens MMA is a farce to push the feminist agenda of Rousey. Girl only looks good cause she's in the ring with low-level fighters with Miesha Tate beeing her best competition so far...she even fears Cyborg who is nowhere close to Dern Mackenzie and would prolly get raped by Gabi Garcia if she walked in a dark street IRL.

Honestly I'd pay money to just have Gabi Garcia tear her apart limb from limb and to show that feminist cunt that dates a cheating wife-beater what a real fighter is and that she doesn't mind fucking up marriages. I lost all respect to that bitch after she got with a married guy, even moreso knowing that guy beat his wife yet she complained about Floyd all the time and now she doesn't even mention it anymore. If there was some openclass matches allowed in UFC between her and Gabi I'd totally pay for the match just to see her face get crushed.

She also claimed she could beat any Jiu-Jitsu fighter in the world, these are the responses she got:

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/445543/Womens-BJJ-competitors-respond-to-Ronda-Rousey/

Also getting actually called out by Gabi and not responding like a lil bitch she is:






I fully expect by the time legit athletes make it to the UFC that she will be retired. Scared lil bitch-girl running away from real fights yet calling out Cain Valasquez and Floyd Mayweather who she'll never fight. If you told me she's still sucking her moms tits I'd believe it.

/rant over


----------



## Blackbeard

Souljah Boy said:


> Condit/lawler is out
> 
> Replaced by Holmes/Rousey instead lol


:fuckthis

Damn, I was really looking forward to Condit vs. Lawler.


----------



## Slickback

Meanwhile not a single fuck given about Dodson/Mighty Mouse lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Souljah Boy said:


> Meanwhile not a single fuck given about Dodson/Mighty Mouse lol


Steiner and Nash were right, no one pays to see little boys tussle.


----------



## The Masked One

Conor McGregor for president! Also, he's one of the coaches for nex season of _The Ultimate Fighter_.


----------



## Stormbringer

Is he fighting Faber after? Doubt it, so why do it?


----------



## The Masked One

DX-Superkick said:


> Is he fighting Faber after? Doubt it, so why do it?


_Faber tells the story of how he and McGregor got into a confrontation in a bathroom shortly after they were announced as coaches for The Ultimate Fighter. The two continued to have run-ins during the filming of the reality series and Faber thinks it’s a fight that could happen._

_Faber: “I feel like it’s a fight that could definitely happen in the future,” he said. “We’ll just all keep our fingers crossed on that one.”
_
I don't know why, but as a fan I'll take it.


----------



## Cashmere

Souljah Boy said:


> Meanwhile not a single fuck given about Dodson/Mighty Mouse lol


:mj

Lol Mighty Mouse was acting like Minnie Mouse a few days ago; calling people "uneducated" because everyone thinks he's boring.

No desire what-so-ever in Dodson/Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Slickback

Ickey Shuffle said:


> :mj
> 
> Lol Mighty Mouse was acting like Minnie Mouse a few days ago; calling people "uneducated" because everyone thinks he's boring.
> 
> No desire what-so-ever in Dodson/Mighty Mouse.


He does have a point lol, cause hes one of the best there is, but its just too hard for small dudes to sell big fights


----------



## EyeZac

Can't even remember if I've actually watched Mighty Mouse fight.

I probably have at some point years ago but I wouldn't put money down for a card if he was the main event. Just don't care enough about him to spend the cash.

Edit: Figured it out! Last time I watched him was vs. Dodson in 2013. No clue what else he has done since that point.


----------



## TCE

I think they'll be announcing Fedor's signing at this upcoming UFC event.


----------



## Blackbeard

Wasn't the first fight between Mighty Mouse and Dodson fairly competitive? I thought Dodson dropped him hard a couple times?



TCE said:


> I think they'll be announcing Fedor's signing at this upcoming UFC event.


Fedor vs. Frank Mir needs to happen IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer

It was competitive until MM low blowed and knee'd a downed Dodson.


----------



## Oiky

MM does my brains in. Theres just something about the guy that aggravates me alot. Hopefully JD sparks him right out, and I agree a Fedor-Mir fight would be good.


----------



## samizayn

Souljah Boy said:


> He does have a point lol, cause hes one of the best there is, but its just too hard for small dudes to sell big fights


I don't know if it's inherently his size, he's just really boring regardless. 

I watched his most recent fight and it's like my brain worked hard to scrub all of it from my memory :draper2:


----------



## TCE

RKing85 said:


> I get what they are trying to do with that, but I don't like it all. We had a good spirited discussion about it here in this thread a little bit ago.


I can't actually believe this but I've just realized you're Kinger85 on the Sherdog forum, who joined in Dec. 2001. 

I remember you saying you did the fight finder for 10 years over there and you said it here. Amazing! LOL.

My names TCE_Killa over there. I've just been offered a spot to do fight finder and Breen is setting me up in the next day or two. Any advice you can give me? Do they give you shit for adding older events etc? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oiky

Arlovski beats Mir by brutal Knockout.


----------



## Bad Gone

Dana apparently got his wish, Antonio Nogueira officially retired yesterday. Although It was probably the right move, I will miss him.

The end of a 17 years career. Thanks for all the good memories Big Nog :applause

Moving on...

Is It a sure thing that Fedor will sign with UFC ? Because if He does, God that would make me happy :banderas


----------



## Oiky

Bad Gone said:


> Dana apparently got his wish, Antonio Nogueira officially retired yesterday. Although It was probably the right move, I will miss him.
> 
> The end of a 17 years career. Thanks for all the good memories Big Nog :applause
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> Is It a sure thing that Fedor will sign with UFC ? Because if He does, God that would make me happy :banderas


Big Nog was a great fighter. And not a sure thing but more than likely.


----------



## EyeZac

Favourite Big Nog moments are when he's losing to Frank Mir and that incident with the bus and the carrot.


----------



## samizayn

EyeZac said:


> Favourite Big Nog moments are when he's losing to Frank Mir and that incident with the bus and the carrot.


"Woooooahh big fella! Woooooooaaaahh!" :maury


----------



## Blackbeard

Bad Gone said:


> Dana apparently got his wish, Antonio Nogueira officially retired yesterday.


It's about time! Big Nog should of hung them up after the Mir rematch IMO. 

Great career though, he was a legend in Pride. His wars with Fedor must of took years off his life.


----------



## Stormbringer

samizayn said:


> "Woooooahh big fella! Woooooooaaaahh!" :maury


God, I miss Chael Sonnen!


----------



## Oiky

Blackbeard said:


> It's about time! Big Nog should of hung them up after the Mir rematch IMO.
> 
> Great career though, he was a legend in Pride. His wars with Fedor must of took years off his life.


Nog-Fedor fights were great


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

just got tickets sorted for the Duffy v Poirier card :banderas


also, just saw this announced, oh mama :mark:

https://twitter.com/UFCEurope/status/639785033914421249


----------



## BornBad

I was mad at Lawler getting injured but i'm always happy to watch Joanna kicking some ass


----------



## Cashmere

I hope VanZant wins tomorrow so we can get her against Joanna early next year ( assuming Joanna beats Letourneau ).


----------



## Stormbringer

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I hope VanZant wins tomorrow so we can get her against Joanna early next year ( assuming Joanna beats Letourneau ).


Why you wanna hurt Paige? She's not there yet, despite UFC rushing all female fights to cash in on RondaMania.


----------



## Cashmere

DX-Superkick said:


> Why you wanna hurt Paige? *She's not there yet*, despite UFC rushing all female fights to cash in on RondaMania.


Can't tell UFC that. That's why I'm like... Fuck it. They're just going to do it anyways. And besides, Paige is hot :mj


----------



## EyeZac

The hype is real. :banderas


----------



## Slickback

Connor stole that whole show


----------



## samizayn

I just seen a highlight clip of McGregor at some press conference. Think I just became a fan.


----------



## Slickback

Also, Chad Mendes should never try to trash talk ever again.


----------



## B-Dawg

Predicting a GOAT main card; inb4 it's all decisions.


----------



## Slickback

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I hope VanZant wins tomorrow so we can get her against Joanna early next year ( assuming Joanna beats Letourneau ).


Joanna will slaughter her lol.


----------



## dosit

UFC! ufc!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

:mj4

best part of the press conference was when Conor would go on another rant and theyd cut to a wide shot and see all the fighters looking at eachother like
:drake1 "_this_ fucking guy"




Calling it for tonight - Arlovski comes out all guns blazing,lights Mir up for a few minutes, then takes one tiny invisible shot to the chin and its










hope im wrong :mj2


----------



## BornBad

Souljah Boy said:


> Joanna will slaughter her lol.


this... Joanna is pretty much the Rousey of the straweight division. Noboby can touch her at this point and definitely not Paige


----------



## Mr. Socko

McG laying down the ether on everyone :wee-bey

The only one who came anywhere near close to him was Cowboy and even then he had to rely on insults about a children's cereal :ha

#RedPantyNight

Chad's look of utter defeat when Cowboy said Conor hasn't beaten anyone of note was pretty hilarious


----------



## BornBad

this fucking guy :maury


----------



## Cashmere

She's coming for you Joanna :mark:

PAIGE :mark: 12 GAUGE :mark: VANZANT :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

Yet again another MM ppv where my BWW is empty.


----------



## Cashmere

I tried. I really did. But I was halfway sleep during the championship rounds. Them boos tho :lol. Forgot what happened already :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong

When are they gonna stop this nonsense and start putting Demetrious' title defenses on FOX? You just can't expect people to pay for this boring shit. I already saw a bunch of tweets about people leaving the MGM during the main event. 

I would have paid to watch McGregor at that press conference, but there's no fucking way I would ever pay a fucking cent to watch DJ defend his title. Sad but true.

Overall the second consecutive boring PPV. I enjoyed watching Paige dominate and the Rumble KO, but both co-main events sucked (no matter how hard Rogan tries to convince me that DJ is exciting to watch) and Blachowicz vs Anderson was a snoozefest as well.


----------



## Stormbringer

That's just it, the first few of his defenses were on Fox and they had great cards with them but every time his fight started people left and changed the channel. Walls and I had a discussion about it a year ago. Guy just kills everyone's enjoyment of the show. He thinks he's the Mayweather of MMA and well he may be, but just like Mayweather, he's boring as fuck.

Like I said earlier, no one was in Buffalo Wild Wings for the two ppvs he's had. No matter the card, if he's the main event no one buys.


----------



## Slickback

Ickey Shuffle said:


> She's coming for you Joanna :mark:
> 
> PAIGE :mark: 12 GAUGE :mark: VANZANT :mark:


Chambers put on a fucking pathetic showing. If Paige was an ugly nobody, no one would have been impressed by her. God I hope they feed her to Joanna next to derail this hype train.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Souljah Boy said:


> Chambers put on a fucking pathetic showing. If Paige was an ugly nobody, no one would have been impressed by her. God I hope they feed her to Joanna next to derail this hype train.



Paige was impressive, but nobody thinks she's ready to face Joanna yet. Dana certainly isn't stupid enough to believe that so he won't let Paige anywhere near her anytime soon. Paige is fucking 21 years old and has only been doing this for a couple of years. To brag about the fact that Joanna is currently on a much higher level is pretty silly, don't you think?

I love how some fans always want every "hype train" that could potentially be good for business to be stopped. Conor talks too much, Paige only gets recognized because she's hot and on and on and on... Yeah, we really need more boring ass midgets we can admire because they're technically perfect. This is a business, it's about making money, so entertaining guys and hot chicks who can get the job done are good for business. That is what most people want to see, not guys like DJ. #Fact


----------



## Stormbringer

What hype train, Ickey is one guy...


----------



## KC Armstrong

DX-Superkick said:


> What hype train, Ickey is one guy...



They do talk about her having "massive potential", but the word hype train has been so overused, it's ridiculous. Everytime some guy or girl builds a little momentum and a certain group of fans thinks he or she is undeserving of the attention, that is the go-to move.


----------



## Slickback

DX-Superkick said:


> What hype train, Ickey is one guy...


Nah not on this forum, but other sites and in general


----------



## EyeZac

Joanna would crush Paige within the first round and then it would be up to Jedi to decide when the fight stops.

Expect Velasquez Vs Bigfoot 2 levels of dominance from Joanna.


----------



## BornBad

i like Paige kada
But she's not ready to step in a cage with a killer like Joanna... Not sure it will happen very soon anyway since Dana can do good money with the pretty girl


----------



## Mr. Socko

UFC need to get MM to move back up to BW ASAP, those 'super' side fights are the only things of remote interest for me in regards to MM these days.


----------



## Cashmere

Souljah Boy said:


> Chambers put on a fucking pathetic showing. If Paige was an ugly nobody, no one would have been impressed by her. God I hope they feed her to Joanna next to derail this hype train.


Alright :mj

Paige versus Penne next, then Esparza. If she wins against both of them, then it's no denying her title shot.


----------



## Slickback

Tate vs Amanda Nunes for 194 apparently. 

Tate got dis (Y)


----------



## Cashmere

Nunes really wants to get that ass beat :lol. Ask and you shall receive :mark:. It's on bitch :mark:.

#TeamTate #NeverBackDown #GOAT

194 is going to be STACKED btw :sodone


----------



## RKing85

Joanna and Claudia are both miles ahead of everybody else in the division. It's almost comical.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cruz vs. Dillashaw January 17th :banderas


----------



## Rush

BornBad said:


> this fucking guy :maury


The only good comment was against Mendes. The rest really wasn't great, was expecting much better when i clicked. 



DX-Superkick said:


> That's just it, the first few of his defenses were on Fox and they had great cards with them but every time his fight started people left and changed the channel. Walls and I had a discussion about it a year ago. Guy just kills everyone's enjoyment of the show. He thinks he's the Mayweather of MMA and well he may be, but just like Mayweather, he's boring as fuck.
> 
> Like I said earlier, no one was in Buffalo Wild Wings for the two ppvs he's had. No matter the card, if he's the main event no one buys.


2 scenarios, A and B. In A you are one of the most exciting fighters around. You're basically Joe Lauzon x 1000. You get a ton of bonuses but you're also in wars where you get your clock cleaned a bunch of times. You're a fan favourite but over the course of your career you cop a fuckload of punches to the head leaving you with a fair to good chance of having long term health effects like dementia, CTE and various other traumatic brain injuries. 

Scenario B, you're an outstanding fighter who reigns supreme over his division for years winning against every opponent you face in the flyweight division. You take very little damage and are generally considered a boring fighter by the fans. You still get paid ~180k per fight (in the disclosed pay) and have very few long term health risks associated because of your dominant if slightly boring ways. 

What do you honestly choose? Because if the choice is there and you can get paid, hold the belt for years and not take much damage in the process then that's what i'm going to do every time.


----------



## Flux

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Cruz vs. Dillashaw January 17th :banderas



FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

:moyes1

The king is back to reclaim his crown


----------



## samizayn

Buchecha is getting into MMA I just read! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Cruz vs. Dillashaw January 17th :banderas


If Cruz can stay healthy :mj2

But sweet Jesus :banderas. GOAT Dillashaw by decision.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> 2 scenarios, A and B. In A you are one of the most exciting fighters around. You're basically Joe Lauzon x 1000. You get a ton of bonuses but you're also in wars where you get your clock cleaned a bunch of times. You're a fan favourite but over the course of your career you cop a fuckload of punches to the head leaving you with a fair to good chance of having long term health effects like dementia, CTE and various other traumatic brain injuries.
> 
> Scenario B, you're an outstanding fighter who reigns supreme over his division for years winning against every opponent you face in the flyweight division. You take very little damage and are generally considered a boring fighter by the fans. You still get paid ~180k per fight (in the disclosed pay) and have very few long term health risks associated because of your dominant if slightly boring ways.
> 
> What do you honestly choose? Because if the choice is there and you can get paid, hold the belt for years and not take much damage in the process then that's what i'm going to do every time.


You make it seem like there is no middle ground there like a Ronda who gets in and gets out or an Anderson who can neutralize any offense and still give a highlight reel performance. Hell even Cowboy who isn't a champion still kills in his fights, one sided or not.

Also aren't some fighters paid based on how much they're worth to the company. Like how some fighters hate how much Connor makes even though he's just a great talker? Then you get your Sonnens and Diazs who have personalities that people can attach themselves to. MM has none of that, even the fighters in his division say he's the problem with the division's lack of interest.


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Cruz vs. Dillashaw January 17th :banderas


Lets hope Cruz doesn't tear another ACL during camp :fingerscrossed


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> You make it seem like there is no middle ground there like a Ronda who gets in and gets out or an Anderson who can neutralize any offense and still give a highlight reel performance. Hell even Cowboy who isn't a champion still kills in his fights, one sided or not.
> 
> Also aren't some fighters paid based on how much they're worth to the company. Like how some fighters hate how much Connor makes even though he's just a great talker? Then you get your Sonnens and Diazs who have personalities that people can attach themselves to. MM has none of that, even the fighters in his division say he's the problem with the division's lack of interest.


Ronda doesn't get in and out :kobe She dominates but she's hardly an elusive striker. 

Silva had plenty of shit and boring fights when dominating. Leites, Cote, Maia and Griffen were all rubbish fights. 

Cowboy cops plenty of punishment in his fights, he errs far more to the scenario A side of things than the middle. 

Mighty Mouse, like Mayweather, is very good at what he does. Why would you risk anything when you can win easily + not get hit? Yes he's not the most exciting fighter in the world but at the end of the day it's a sport and his livelihood.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Lets hope Cruz doesn't tear another ACL during camp :fingerscrossed


Hope for the best but expecting the worst mate .


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

If he actually makes it to fight night and is fully healthy Im picking Cruz, his fight IQ is on another level right now, easily the most insightful of the fighters turned analysts on fox, he was always smart but its like hes spent a lot of time on the sidelines studying what works best for everyone and how to exploit it (in the cage and out) and the mizugaki fight was the first sign. TJ is a great fighter no doubt but the difference is his fight brain seems more like its in Bang Ludwigs head. Cruz to take that belt but TJ'll probably get it back once Dom inevitably gets injured again.



Rush said:


> Silva had plenty of shit and boring fights when dominating. Leites, Cote, Maia and *Griffen* were all rubbish fights.


agree with most of the post but WTF on this? Silva/Griffin is among the greatest few minutes in mma history m8, fight was considered a punishment for Silva at the time, a bigger guy who'd make it ugly and wouldnt allow him to fuck around. People overplay some of the matrixy shit in that fight, Forrest is basically telegraphing everything, still sonned the poor bastard so bad he literally ran from the cage in humiliation, superlative striking display, nothing rubbish about it, blew my mind at the time and i never get tired of rewatching it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush, Ronda goes in and kills is what I was getting at. Her last 4 fights together is less than what 3 minutes? Silva's bad fights that you listed were just 3 fights in a run of over 12 fights.

MM only has one KO in his run and a sub after a half hour of boring. Nothing he does is memorable, he doesn't bring in fans or money like Mayweather and as I stated before casual fans hate him. The guy is poison plain and simple. Smart or not, there are no positives to this guy and everyone agrees.


----------



## RKing85

Add Cruz/TJ to the list of fights I will not be getting excited about until fight week. Cruz's knees are to jacked up. WAYYYY to much time for him to get injured.

But I hope to god he stays healthy and this fight does indeed happen.


----------



## Rush

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> agree with most of the post but WTF on this? Silva/Griffin is among the greatest few minutes in mma history m8, fight was considered a punishment for Silva at the time, a bigger guy who'd make it ugly and wouldnt allow him to fuck around. People overplay some of the matrixy shit in that fight, Forrest is basically telegraphing everything, still sonned the poor bastard so bad he literally ran from the cage in humiliation, superlative striking display, nothing rubbish about it, blew my mind at the time and i never get tired of rewatching it.


As you said, Forrest telegraphed everything. I put that fight on Griffen being fucking horrendous over Silva being great. Don't get me wrong, superb performance but it wasn't a good fight.



DX-Superkick said:


> Rush, Ronda goes in and kills is what I was getting at. Her last 4 fights together is less than what 3 minutes? Silva's bad fights that you listed were just 3 fights in a run of over 12 fights.
> 
> MM only has one KO in his run and a sub after a half hour of boring. Nothing he does is memorable, he doesn't bring in fans or money like Mayweather and as I stated before casual fans hate him. The guy is poison plain and simple. Smart or not, there are no positives to this guy and everyone agrees.


In and out =/= short fight though. If you say a fighter gets in and out then they essentially fight like Mayweather. Using great footwork to get into range, punch and then get back out of range.


----------



## corkymccorkell

So Nick Diaz just got a five year ban for testing positive for weed.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/9/1...ended-five-years-for-failed-ufc-183-drug-test

Meanwhile Silva who tested positive for juicing will be back by January.. What a load of shit.


----------



## samizayn

^


> To Whom It May Concern,
> 
> I followed Nick Diaz's hearing on UFC Fight Pass today, and I can only say that I was extremely disappointed to see such a profound miscarriage of justice on the part of the Nevada State Athletic Commission.
> 
> Not only was Commissioner Lundvall exceedingly rude to Mr. Diaz's very professional counsel, Lucas Middlebrook, but the decision of the Commission seemed only to serve the egos and vested interests of the commissioning body itself, not the athletes it is meant to protect.
> 
> When given three drug tests from which to choose, the Commission inexplicably sided with the one that incriminated Mr. Diaz, despite the fact that, compared to the results of the other two, arguably more credible tests, it read like an extreme outlier. When questioning Mr. Diaz regarding this, Commissioner Lundvall repeatedly and abusively asked Mr. Diaz humiliating questions despite his attorneys' insistence that he would be pleading the Fifth Amendment for the duration of the proceeding. It was nothing short of a vendetta against Mr. Diaz.
> 
> It is relevant to remember that, just over a year prior, the same Commission had called ex-fighter Chael Sonnen a "friend of the commission" and thanked him for his cooperation after his third career drug test failure. Mr. Sonnen's failures were for steroids and undisclosed testosterone therapy, both of which are certainly more "performance enhancing" than marijuana. One would think that an athletic commision such as the NSAC would be more interested in stomping out performance enhancing drugs rather than a recreational and medicinal substance which is rapidly gaining acceptance across the nation, but that would only be true if the Commission was truly interested in bettering the sport.
> 
> All of this sends a very clear message to fighters: obeisance is preferable to innocence.
> 
> I may lack the legal or medical expertise to argue adequately on Mr. Diaz's behalf, and I certainly can't defend him for the drug tests he failed in the past. It was clear to me, however, that the Commission was far more interested in doling out punishment than they were in seeing justice done. Having witnessed such a profound display of the nontransparency and self-importance inherent to the Nevada State Athletic Commission, I can only say that I look forward to seeing the decision to give Mr. Diaz an absurd five-year suspension appealed in a higher court.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Connor Ruebusch
> BloodyElbow.com


I didn't watch, but it sounds like I thought it would tbh. It's disgusting, and IMO there's no way it holds up.

edit: Watching the footage right now. Discussing whether Diaz would be testifying, Lundvar says "he better be" and then insisted he plead the fifth every time he was asked instead of stating it at the beginning for the duration of the hearing. You can sense the malice in the room right off the bat.


----------



## Blackbeard

What a crock of shit, can't say I am shocked though, Nevada always seems to be ran by a bunch of cunts who flaunt their power.

Why is weed still being tested for when it's legal in most of the country anyway? Seems like a giant waste of time and resources in this day and age.


----------



## RKing85

the NSAC loves to whip out their dicks and show the world how big it is.

Should Diaz have been suspended? Of course. Third offense and he has been a thorn in the side of athletic commissions. But 5 years?????? WTF???? I personally would have gone for about 2 years.


----------



## Myers

Meh, Diaz is fucking adult. He's been dealing with an athletic commissions and weed for nearly a decade. He knows better. I've dealt with drugs, fighters have dealt with drugs, and other citizens have dealt with drugs in their personal lives. At this point Diaz gets no exemption, he continues to fuck up without a care. 5 years is high, but the justification cannot be debatable imo. He can have fun fighting in other countries because he can't handle his own personal addictions.


----------



## Walls

I think Cruz taking TJ as his fight back is a mistake. TJ is active and Cruz obviously has been out. I think that's a hard fight for Cruz when he's active, let alone when he's coming off an injury. He should have taken another fight first but I think ego got in the way of that and I think it will cost him. I see TJ winning that fight when if Cruz had been active and had 1 or even 2 fights before TJ, I see him schooling TJ.

As far as Diaz goes, I have mixed feelings. As you all know, I love me the weed. But I am one who, like Rogan, argues that it is in fact a PED. I kickbox and do BJJ and have now for quite awhile and I do better in both when high. It's just a fact. It makes my reaction times better (shocking, right?), my thinking more sharp and my ability to handle damage increases. That's a PED by definition. When someone has my back and is trying to sink in a choke and I'm high, I'm much calmer. I know to tuck my chin, breath, stay calm, hand fight, try to get 2 on 1, etc. I can do this sober but my ability to calm myself down and breath is better when high. So with that said, I fully believe that it can be used as a PED. But 5 years and $150,000? Fuck off. And it's clearly because they don't like Nick. It was an abuse of power and it was gross. But I also see the other side of it. Failing a test for weed is basically an intelligence test. And Diaz simply doesn't give a fuck. Those are the rules, just or not. I get that. But it doesn't look good on you when Jones tests positive for coke and is allowed to fight, Silva tests positive for roids and gets a slap on the wrist essentially but you end Nick's career over fucking weed? He wasn't high when he was in the cage, so who gives a fuck?


----------



## Slickback

Rogan just tweeted this though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643793266211602433


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

RKing85 said:


> the NSAC loves to whip out their dicks and show the world how big it is.
> 
> Should Diaz have been suspended? Of course. Third offense and he has been a thorn in the side of athletic commissions. But 5 years?????? WTF???? I personally would have gone for about 2 years.





Myers said:


> Meh, Diaz is fucking adult. He's been dealing with an athletic commissions and weed for nearly a decade. He knows better. I've dealt with drugs, fighters have dealt with drugs, and other citizens have dealt with drugs in their personal lives. At this point Diaz gets no exemption, he continues to fuck up without a care. 5 years is high, but the justification cannot be debatable imo. He can have fun fighting in other countries because he can't handle his own personal addictions.


Ok so what you two said, is bullshit. The commission couldn't even prove beyond any reasonable doubt (hell they couldn't even prove on the balance of probabilities) he'd failed the test. Many things are fucked up in this situation. Firstly, 2/3 tests he took post-fight came back clean. Dude had Marijuana metabolites in his system but well under the limit. These tests were WADA accredited. Legit. The one test that wasn't came back as a fail. And not just a slight fail, the levels were so erroneously out there by comparison that Diaz would have had to drink an almost humanely impossible amount of water to explain it. Tenuous, and I'm being generous there. That test funnily enough was not to WADA standards. Yet the NAC chose that test as their base, rather than the very last test which came back clean. 2/3? Diaz should win and get off scot free on that alone. 

Secondly, and I'm pretty sure with this as well, all of Diaz's tests (both failed and clean) were done via urinalysis. I think this includes his previous fights and test failures too but please correct me if I'm wrong there. Urinalysis can only detect if there's marijuana in your system. It cannot in any accurate way tell you when the substance was consumed. You should not be able to, in good faith, fail a fighter for marijuana if you cannot prove the timeline. NAC have never been able to do this and yet we still see suspensions. 

Then of course there's the NAC abusing their power to ignore the rules they themselves put in place only months prior, which is 3yrs ban for 3rd marijuana offence. They went 5 (which tbf RKing you mention). Yeah that's totally professional from a MOTHERFUCKING GOVERNING BODY. Wow. 

And only now do we get to the argument of whether or not marijuana should even be classified as a banned substance anyhow. Obviously you don't want fighters going into the cage stoned, so there needs to be a limit. But outside of fight night and maybe the day or 2 beforehand, who gives a shit? Apparently the NAC for some ass-backwards reason. Lest we forget that the US is moving further and further towards legalisation of marijuana. 

At the end of the day, this goes beyond Nick Diaz. His attorney provided a sound defence based on factual evidence, yet the NAC decided through no other reason than supposed disrespect to them to completely ignore that, the problems with their own "evidence", even neglect the very punitive laws they put in just months earlier, all to make an example of Nick Diaz for seemingly having the audacity to mount something close to a legitimate defence. I hope this appeal goes to court because if there's any sense in the US he wins that appeal. This is about the bias and brazen corruption displayed by the NAC to a fighter who had a proper defence. It could have been any MMA fighter who for some reason the NAC had a personal vendetta against.


----------



## EyeZac

:leo I disagree with the decision to ban Diaz for 5 years but I would care more if this wasn't about a guy who last won a fight in 2011.


----------



## Rush

My issue with the Diaz suspension isn't suspending for weed but for the absolute farce of a "trial". That shit will surely get overturned on appeal, the NSAC have been made to look like fucking idiots.


----------



## TCE

Souljah Boy said:


> Rogan just tweeted this though.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643793266211602433


Always makes me laugh that tweet. Love Joe but....






way to contradict yourself, buddy.


----------



## Kenny

i'm going to watch my first MMA event tomorrow live here in sydney (Brace MMA)


----------



## RKing85

excited for this Bellator show tomorrow night.


----------



## B-Dawg

Well, would ya look at that: Phil Davis finished a fight.
*
Edit:* Bellator continue to tease a big announcement - It's gotta be Fedor.


----------



## RKing85

Fedor is fighting in Japan on New Year's Eve on Spike.

Sakikabara is back in the MMA game. Hearing that the promotion might be called Samurai FC.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sakuraba and Kron Gracie likely to appear for Sakikibara's promotion too according to Helwani.

Saku was just today talking about how he thinks that a PRIDE-like promotion would do well in the US.. :hmm:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

RKing85 said:


> Fedor is fighting in Japan on New Year's Eve on Spike.
> 
> Sakikabara is back in the MMA game. Hearing that the promotion might be called Samurai FC.


Digging Samurai FC as a name tbh. Bit obvious but it works.


----------



## Slickback

Fedor vs Kimbo Slice??

I'm down


----------



## xlottoxx

Souljah Boy said:


> Fedor vs Kimbo Slice??
> 
> I'm down


Hell yes! I like Kimbo cause he's just a cool dude, but I would love to see Fedor just absolutely destroy someone in his return fight. Just to get his feet wet.

It would be Fedor vs Tim Sylvia levels of destruction.


----------



## watts63

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I can't wait to see Phil Davis' next fight.


----------



## xlottoxx

watts63 said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I can't wait to see Phil Davis' next fight.


Its been crazy to see his transformation from boring ass UFC guy to exciting as hell in Bellator. Hey I'll take it. If he continues to perform like this, I'll keep watching.


----------



## oleanderson89

I am disappointed that Fedor will not be fighting in the UFC. He has nothing to prove against weak heavyweights from Bellator or Japan. He only has a few years left and he shouldn't be wasting it against has beens and nobodies.


----------



## Stephen90

oleanderson89 said:


> I am disappointed that Fedor will not be fighting in the UFC. He has nothing to prove against weak heavyweights from Bellator or Japan. He only has a few years left and he shouldn't be wasting it against has beens and nobodies.


 Fedor isn't exactly a young guy. His skills were slipping before he retired.Maybe Bellator would be a good place for him.


----------



## xlottoxx

Fedor already proved himself in his prime against the other all-time greats when they were in their prime and everyone was on steroids. There's no reason for him to go to UFC and eventually get embarassed by a new young heavyweight. 

Plus, he gets to help a new company get a start and possibly give UFC competition. And in Japan where the fans actually have respect for what is going on, unlike the UFC fans who are drunk idiots (the live fans, not hardcore fans watching at home).

Maybe the competition will encourage UFC to not treat the fighters like shit too


----------



## oleanderson89

I know Fedor isn't young but he still has a few good years left in him. I think if he puts his mind into it, he can be a serious contender in the HW division. His losses to Werdum and Silva in Strikeforce weren't that convincing to me. All Fedor needs to do is look at someone like Arlovski who has made a heck of a comeback for inspiration and show his doubters why he still is a badass heavyweight.


----------



## EyeZac

oleanderson89 said:


> I know Fedor isn't young but he still has a few good years left in him. I think if he puts his mind into it, he can be a serious contender in the HW division. His losses to Werdum and Silva in Strikeforce weren't that convincing to me. All Fedor needs to do is look at someone like Arlovski who has made a heck of a comeback for inspiration and show his doubters why he still is a badass heavyweight.


He's not going to be a serious contender beating up Jimmy who works at the local pub and fights on the weekends. Arlovski's is fighting in the top organisation in the world and that's why his comeback is so fantastic.

If the Werdum who was cut by the UFC could tap Fedor in just over a minute, than 2015 Werdum would crush Fedor even worse. Velasquez would send Fedor into permanent retirement.


----------



## oleanderson89

EyeZac said:


> He's not going to be a serious contender beating up Jimmy who works at the local pub and fights on the weekends. Arlovski's is fighting in the top organisation in the world and that's why his comeback is so fantastic.
> 
> If the Werdum who was cut by the UFC could tap Fedor in just over a minute, than 2015 Werdum would crush Fedor even worse. Velasquez would send Fedor into permanent retirement.


You cannot make predictions like that in MMA. Some styles don't often work well against guys that you may think are inferior. Did you really think Cheick Kongo would knockdown Velasquez and end up losing on points to him ? Also who else predicted Arlovski winning a slugfest against Browne ? Rothwell knocking out Overeem and Sera dropping St. Pierre for the TKO ?

BTW Werdum did not dominate Fedor in Strikeforce, Fedor just fell for the bait. 

Anyway my original point was that I wanted Fedor in the UFC cause thats where the real challenge lies and since he has only a few good years left, he shouldn't be wasting his time in a shitty promotion.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://411mania.com/mma/vitor-belfort-reportedly-tested-positive-for-elevated-testosterone-before-ufc-152/



> *Vitor Belfort Reportedly Tested Positive For Elevated Testosterone Before UFC 152*
> 
> In a special investigation from Josh Gross published on Deadspin, it was revealed that Vitor Belfort tested positive for elevated testosterone in Nevada just under three weeks before fighting Jon Jones for the light heavyweight title at UFC 152 in Toronto. You can find the full document here (http://deadspin.com/a-sketchy-drug-test-didn-t-stop-vitor-belfort-from-figh-1717739475). Here are highlights from the report:
> 
> On Belfort testing positive: “[The] document shows that Belfort’s free testosterone levels were high—two and a half times above the average for a man his age, in fact. At a time when the TRT exemption as a form of sanctioned doping was becoming a major issue in the sport, the document rightly raised suspicions among those who received it.”
> 
> Mass emails sent by the UFC after realizing the accident: “Sept. 4, 2012, got interesting at 3:01 p.m. Pacific time for the people who received the .pdf from the UFC. A paralegal working for the UFC had meant to send an email with the subject “Vitor Belfort Labs” to three UFC executives. Instead, much of the known MMA world, including several people with whom the promotion openly feuded in the past, received it.
> 
> At 3:04, the paralegal sent out an email attempting to recall the original message.
> 
> At 3:55, a third email explained that the original had been sent in error and that the attempt to recall had come too late. Recipients were asked to “please disregard the e-mail, please delete ASAP!!!!!”
> 
> At 7:16, recipients got a memorandum from Ike Lawrence Epstein, UFC’s executive vice president and general counsel at the time.”
> 
> The details of Belfort’s tests: “Belfort’s test—administered, according to these records, on Sept. 1, 2012 by Dr. Pierce—measured 1038 nanograms of testosterone per deciliter. A person in Belfort’s age range is more likely to be in the 700s, so while this result was within the normal range, it was near the high end of it. His free testosterone levels, though, were clearly elevated.
> 
> Beneath “FLAG,” to the right of the “RESULT” column on the LabCorp document, Belfort’s free testosterone result is labeled in bold as “High.”The acceptable range listed on LabCorp metrics—standards vary between laboratories—is 8.7 to 25.1 picograms, or a trillionth of a gram, per milliliter.
> 
> Belfort’s free testosterone, which encompasses .5- to 3-percent of the testosterone in the body and is crucial to enhancing recovery and performance, registered 47.7 pg/ml. That’s two and a half times where a man his age should have been.”
> 
> How the Ontario Athletic Commission handled the situation: “Regulators in Ontario, Canada, oversaw the Jones-Belfort fight at UFC 152 on Sept. 22, 2012, and were unaware of Belfort’s TRT or apparent use exemption. As far as the Ontario commission was concerned, any details related to testosterone exemptions were spelled out in the contract between the UFC and its fighters, said Stephen Puddister, a representative of the province’s Ministry of Consumer Affairs. Any questions should have been directed to the UFC.
> 
> Ahead of the fight, Marc Ratner, the UFC’s head of regulatory affairs, told TheScore.com that the UFC “cannot disclose” drug testing or use exemption information because of the commission. On the night Jones stopped Belfort—though not before the young champion’s arm was injured during a submission attempt by the Brazilian—Puddister told me that Ontario was not preventing UFC from disclosing this sort of information.”


----------



## Stephen90

Why the hell is Tank Abbott calling out Ronda Rousey? I googled her name just to see what dumbass thing she said. It turns out it's Tank saying dumb shit.


----------



## Drago

JJ in the last edition of the UFC Magazine. :mj2


----------



## Flux

Urijah Hall bama4

Fuck Moussasi


----------



## samizayn

Uriah Hall is the man!


----------



## Cashmere

I missed the Hall fight. I'll find a replay tonight after football :cry

Glad he won though


----------



## asdf122345

Josh Barnett saying pro wrestling is strong homage to sakuraba.


----------



## Blackbeard

Holy shit, that spinning kick from Hall was like something out of a Kung Fu movie :mark: Glad to see he's finally starting to live up to his potential.


----------



## RKing85

he lands one hail mary strike and people all across the internet forget all about him getting his ass handed to him in the first round.


----------



## samizayn

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I missed the Hall fight. I'll find a replay tonight after football :cry
> 
> Glad he won though


It was heinous. Looking back on it I don't think Mousasi helped himself at all - you parry back when you're up against someone that's got crazy kicks like Hall, and by the looks of it he tried to duck under or some shit. Then tried to recover with some sloppy shot that obviously got him kneed in the head, although I don't blame him as much for that one because he was already knocked loopy. Remarkable either way.


----------



## RKing85

Jones gets 18 month probation and has to do some community service.

It's got to be nice to be a celeb and be able to get away with shit.


----------



## Slickback

He'll do something even worse once he comes back and gets a taste of that life again.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The sooner we can get Jones back in the cage, the better. The next challenger for the LHW title is coming off a first round KO in his last fight. Once DC vs. Gus happens, the winner of Rashad vs. Bader is probably next.

I don't care what a scumbag Jon Jones is, we need some legitimacy back at 205.


----------



## Rush

oleanderson89 said:


> You cannot make predictions like that in MMA. Some styles don't often work well against guys that you may think are inferior. Did you really think Cheick Kongo would knockdown Velasquez and end up losing on points to him ? Also who else predicted Arlovski winning a slugfest against Browne ? Rothwell knocking out Overeem and Sera dropping St. Pierre for the TKO ?
> 
> BTW Werdum did not dominate Fedor in Strikeforce, Fedor just fell for the bait.
> 
> Anyway my original point was that I wanted Fedor in the UFC cause thats where the real challenge lies and since he has only a few good years left, he shouldn't be wasting his time in a shitty promotion.





oleanderson89 said:


> I know Fedor isn't young but he still has a few good years left in him. I think if he puts his mind into it, he can be a serious contender in the HW division. His losses to Werdum and Silva in Strikeforce weren't that convincing to me. All Fedor needs to do is look at someone like Arlovski who has made a heck of a comeback for inspiration and show his doubters why he still is a badass heavyweight.


Fedor has not got a few good years left in him. Dude was fucking washed up years ago. Got done easily by Werdum, got spanked by Bigfoot and Henderson, before getting a few wins back against 2 ancient guys in Rizzo and Monson and a green fighter in Ishii and that was what, 4 years ago? He's not going to return to his GOAT years, they were done a long, long time ago.


----------



## oleanderson89

Rush said:


> Fedor has not got a few good years left in him. Dude was fucking washed up years ago. Got done easily by Werdum, got spanked by Bigfoot and Henderson, before getting a few wins back against 2 ancient guys in Rizzo and Monson and a green fighter in Ishii and that was what, 4 years ago? He's not going to return to his GOAT years, they were done a long, long time ago.


I don't think the losses to Bigfoot and Werdum were convincing. Spanked by Bigfoot ? He lost it due to doctor stoppage as a cut was opened up. With Henderson it was a punch out of nowhere but still it was more convincing than the other two. 

Arlovski was written off and he has made a pretty impressive comeback. When did I say Fedor will dominate the HW division ? I was trying to say that if he puts his mind to it and trains hard, he could have a few good years in UFC. It seems to be pretty hip these days to write a fighter off after a couple of losses. Fedor can still be a huge threat to anybody if he makes a few changes to his gameplan.


----------



## Rush

I never said that you said Fedor would dominate the HW division. Merely refuting your claim



oleanderson89 said:


> I think if he puts his mind into it, he can be a serious contender in the HW division.


that he would be a serious contender. He was done years ago, he wouldn't be competitive in the current UFC HW division. Cain, JDS and Werdum all beat him easily if they were to fight.


----------



## oleanderson89

Rush said:


> I never said that you said Fedor would dominate the HW division. Merely refuting your claim
> 
> 
> 
> that he would be a serious contender. He was done years ago, he wouldn't be competitive in the current UFC HW division. Cain, JDS and Werdum all beat him easily if they were to fight.


A couple of losses might have affected his aura a bit but to write him off is still a bit premature. With all due respect JDS is very one dimensional and he is getting to that stage where he is very vulnerable. He shouldn't have won that fight against Miocic. Werdum has got his weaknesses too and has shown vulnerability against quality kickboxers. Cain is still one of the best but he isn't invincible either. Like I said age could be a factor but if Fedor makes a few changes to his gameplan and is more tactful, he could go toe to toe with the best.


----------



## samizayn

Can't wait for Gustafsson to become Disputed LHW champion this weekend :mark:


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So Michael Bisping is out of UFC 193. Minor elbow injury that will make him miss a few weeks. Shame, I was looking forward to seeing my boy Robert Whittaker put him to sleep.

Hoping Uriah Hall steps up. Hall vs. Whittaker would be like something out of Street Fighter.


----------



## Cashmere

samizayn said:


> Can't wait for Gustafsson to become Disputed LHW champion this weekend :mark:


I want Gus to win, but I think fat boy is going to deep fry him by Round 4...










:mj2


----------



## Lm2

so much for connor being most popular in ufc, welcome back P4P king Jones.


----------



## EyeZac

Only want DC to retain the title so we can see Jones crush him within two rounds on his return.

Can barely wait for this joke of a "title reign" to be over with and for Jon Jones to take his place back at the top.


----------



## Walls

I bet everyone in the LHW division went "Ahhh fuck" when Jon struck a plea deal. If I was the UFC marketing team (In the case of DC winning of course) I would make a commercial that starts with a blank black screen and all you hear is Jon doing a voice over "....You still there pussy?" and cut to Jon sitting there smiling. One time Jon walked out to some song and there was a sample of someone saying "The champ is here" over and over again. I'd then have that play as the date for the fight is displayed. I just think it would be hilarious. Never going to happen, obviously.

192 objectively is a fantastic card pretty much from top to bottom:

*DC/Gus:* Hard fight for Gus. DC is a pressure fighter and Gus historically has issues dealing with such a style. I know he thinks he will just stick and move and use his better footwork but I don't see this fight going well for him. DC took a fucking nuclear bomb of a shot from AJ and recovered and we know he can take HW power. So, in my opinion, Gus isn't going to TKO or KO DC. So that means he's going to have to keep DC off of him each round and I don't see that happening. I think DC will wear him down and submit him in the 3rd round. With what, I don't know. Probably a RNC as DC lets guys get to that turtle position to get that overhook on them and beat on them to finish or transition to their back. DC wins and then gets molested by Jones next year.

*Hendricks/Woodley:* I'm on the fence with this fight. Honestly, I'm sick of Hendricks. I don't know what is. I think it's because he whines all the fucking time about getting screwed and always says he's found this new dedication and all that shit. I dunno. Maybe it's just me. But I see this fight being what a lot would consider boring. Woodley tends to be very tentative and Hendricks goes forward all the time. I see Hendricks pushing him up against the fence and dragging him to the ground, maybe landing a few shots here and there, Woodley gets back up, rinse, repeat. Or maybe those two heavy handed guys stand in the center and throw bombs until someone falls down. I doubt it, though. Hendricks by decision. 

*Evans/Bader:* A lot of moving parts going into this fight. Bader is on a 4 fight win streak (albeit it all decisions and against so-so competition) and his confidence is going to be high. He also has been active and will have no ring rust. That being said Rashad is a better version of Bader, just not right now given the time off. Evans has better striking, footwork and MMA wrestling. Basically everything. But Bader might be catching him at the right time. If they had met at any other point in their careers I think Rashad murks him. But the timing might be right for Bader. I want and hope Rashad wins but I'm going to go with a Bader decision. 

*Eye/Pena:* This is a hot fight. I personally think Eye is pretty in a "Go fuck yourself pretty tomboy" way and Pena is just straight hot. That being said, this is an interesting fight. Eye has better, more fluid striking than Pena does and better footwork as well. Pena on the other hand I think legit has a screw loose and I think she uses that to go forward and just beast fuck girls. Her mount is tight as fuck, very, very underrated. And once on the ground she just beats girls down. The top control game in women's MMA isn't that great when you really watch. That's why there are a lot of scrambles on the ground in female fights. For whatever reason a lot of women don't know how to put their weight down properly yet. That's not all of them, obviously. Ronda and Miesha are great at it. I think this is a pick 'em fight. I could easily see Eye boxing her ears off and never letting her get close. Or I could see Pena grapple fucking her and wearing her down. In the end, I think Eye pulls it off. Better striking, better footwork. I could easily be wrong, though.

And I know I missed the Shawn Jordan fight but I don't care about it, so. This is basically the "Who gets fucked by Jon Jones at MSG next April" contest as a main event. Good on the UFC though as no matter who wins they have a gigantic fight either way.


----------



## Cashmere

I'm going to be upset if Pena doesn't win :lol. I've been watching her since Ultimate Fighter. She's the best up-and-coming prospect in WBW.

To add what @EyeZac said, all DC is doing is keeping that belt warm until his daddy comes back home. Gus vs Jones again will be a better fight obviously. I really hope Gus pulls it off.


----------



## Slickback

Walls said:


> I bet everyone in the LHW division went "Ahhh fuck" when Jon struck a plea deal. If I was the UFC marketing team (In the case of DC winning of course) I would make a commercial that starts with a blank black screen and all you hear is Jon doing a voice over "....You still there pussy?" and cut to Jon sitting there smiling. One time Jon walked out to some song and there was a sample of someone saying "The champ is here" over and over again. I'd then have that play as the date for the fight is displayed. I just think it would be hilarious. Never going to happen, obviously.



Lol that's brilliant dude


----------



## RKing85

this is the first show without iv's I believe.

I feel no confidence in picking any fight. This will be such a game changer for some people.

Well not Cormier/Gus. That fight is a lock for DC.


----------



## Slickback

I got 

Cormier
Hendricks
Rashad
Ruslan
Peña


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

RKing85 said:


> this is the first show without iv's I believe.


...aaaand Hendricks is out, lel.

agree with everything Walls said about DC/Gus (and Jones).

Just looking up the next few cards,few fun fights (Brown/Gastelum, Duffy/Poirier) but nothing I care much about til 194


----------



## RKing85

sucks that Hendricks/Woodley is off. That was the fight I was most interested in. Was a pick'um in my eyes.


----------



## Blackbeard

Is it time for Hendricks to start staying in shape all year long? Those massive weight cuts have finally caught up with him.


----------



## watts63

No Lawler/Hendricks III? I can live with that.


----------



## Slickback

What the fuck Hendricks?


----------



## Walls

The first minute of this video is fucking amazing. The whole video is good but that first minute is gold.


----------



## DDMac

"Just say no to driving." lmfao.


----------



## Cashmere

:mark:







VENEZUELAN VIXEN







:mark:

IMO though, Eye was clearly winning Rd 2 on the ground and Pena got bailed out with that point deduction from that illegal knee. But rules are rules. Pena bounced back in Rd 3 with strong top-control. She was so close from ending it with that rear naked choke, but nonetheless, I'm glad she got the decision.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Hoping Benavidez gets his ass whooped


----------



## Slickback

Ickey Shuffle said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VENEZUELAN VIXEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:
> 
> IMO though, Eye was clearly winning Rd 2 on the ground and Pena got bailed out with that point deduction from that illegal knee. But rules are rules. Pena bounced back in Rd 3 with strong top-control. She was so close from ending it with that rear naked choke, but nonetheless, I'm glad she got the decision.


Loved the post fight interview too!


----------



## Cashmere

Souljah Boy said:


> Loved the post fight interview too!


Lol Rogan was happy as hell after she kissed him :mj

EDIT: And the part where she called out Rousey :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong

... and the crowd goes mild...


----------



## KC Armstrong

"Guys, don't boo me. You try fighting him"

What a dope


----------



## Slickback

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Lol Rogan was happy as hell after she kissed him :mj
> 
> EDIT: And the part where she called out Rousey :lmao


I would be too










loool the crowd.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Awesome main event so far


----------



## RKing85

Sage Northcutt! Hose me down please.

And the UFC needs to treat Namajumas with kid gloves. She gets whooped on by any top 10 fighter.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Holy shit! What a war! Go DC!


----------



## Cashmere

GUS WIT DAT KNEE :mark:

YOU CAN DO THIS :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong

That was awesome.

49-46 Cormier #AndStill


----------



## Cashmere

49-46 DC!? Dafaq :bosh

LOL these judges are nuts. FOH!


----------



## KC Armstrong

The only crazy judge was the one who scored this for Gustafsson. Should have been a unanimous decision for DC.


----------



## Slickback

Dam those uppercuts in the clinch made the difference.

Though Cormier edged it, just.


----------



## EyeZac

Can we skip to the part where DC gets mauled by Jones or must we sit through Ryan Bader getting a title shot?


----------



## Cashmere

Gus brought wars at two of the very best in DC and Bones, but came up just short by inches... This sucks :cry


----------



## watts63

KC Armstrong said:


> The only crazy judge was the one who scored this for Gustafsson. Should have been a unanimous decision for DC.


The only rounds I saw Gus winning was 2 & 3. Round 1 Cormier dominated on the ground & the last two rounds, Cormier was busier while Gus ran around the cage & got tired. Good fight either way.


----------



## Irish Jet

Really devastating to think Gus could have taken it in the 5th. Guy must have had nothing left because he just gave it away, Cormier wasn't even landing and just won with pure pressure and resilience, Gus seemed to be looking for that knee but was allowing Cormier to get in close. Could have fought so much smarter there.


----------



## Cashmere

The adrenaline was rushing last night :lol. But after going back and look at it rationally, DC won the 1st, 4th, and 5th rounds. Gus was going strong with the takedowns in rd 2 and he was really close from flash KO him with that knee in rd 3. Other than that, DC tore him apart in the clinch. What a war nonetheless. Gus is the man. Mad respect.


----------



## Stormbringer

Damn good main event. Hats off to both men. But damn, Gus ate a ton of uppercuts.


----------



## RKing85

I had 49-46 Cormier.

Cormier/Cormier/Gus/Cormier/Cormier.

Round 2 could have gone to Gus. Don't see how you can find a third round for him.


----------



## Slickback

Does this mean we have to sit through DC vs Bader oh fuck


----------



## EyeZac

Souljah Boy said:


> Does this mean we have to sit through DC vs Bader oh fuck


It does look like a guy who lost 49–46 on all scorecards against Jon Jones will defend the Disputed Light Heavyweight Championship against a guy who tapped out in the 2nd round to the 2011 version of Jon Jones.

Dem buys. :banderas


----------



## Slickback

COME BACK JON :


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

heads up: 300th episode of the MMA Hour is today and lineup is stacked - DC, Conor, Chael, Serra, Kimbo, Dolce and .... Sensei motherfuckin SEAGAL :mark:

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/10/...mcgregor-daniel-cormier-rampage-jackson-chael


----------



## TCE

Rampage thinks he's had his last fight unfortunately.

Still in legal battle with Viacom and if it continues, he's retiring.


----------



## Walls

AJ/Rampage was being talked about so I hope he doesn't retire so AJ can retire him instead.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/1005/602378/cm-punk-ufc-debut-postponed-due-to-injury/



> Those of you anxiously waiting for a CM Punk debut in the UFC are going to have to wait a little bit longer, according to his coach Duke Roufus and ESPN's Brett Okamoto.
> 
> Punk reportedly sustained a shoulder injury recently in training. The injury is said to be a "tweak," and happened during a grappling exchange, which saw Punk attempting to scramble to his feet. Punk will see a doctor on October 14 and could be cleared to return.
> 
> 
> "He got caught in a scramble, so right now he's taking a little time off," Roufus told ESPN. "He was doing great before that. His progress has been good. He's got a great attitude and he's a hard worker. Our biggest thing is we want him to 101 percent. We don't have a hard date for his fight to force the issue, so making sure he's completely healthy is possible."
> 
> Punk and Roufus have both stated their desire to make sure Punk was ready to enter the cage before actually doing so, but about ten months into his training, it appears he's only halfway there.
> 
> "He's about at 50 percent," Roufus said. "But that being said, remember that my 100 percent is a very well-prepared person. The UFC will probably book him a fight three to four months in advancem a guy of his magnitude. We're probably looking at a fight in the next six to 10 months."


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The over/under in the Rousey/Holm fight is 1.5 rounds. The under is -400. I think that's a safe bet. They can still have a competition fight.


----------



## Walls

So TJ said fuck this noise and left Alpha Male for Elevation in Colorado. Not shocking but kind of at the same time.


----------



## EyeZac

The best part about TJ leaving is McGregor going on about it on twitter and how he predicted that this would happen.


----------



## Saint Dick

Why did Dillashaw leave Alpha Male? McGregor was throwing it in Faber's face on TUF. Did it just happen? Conor made it sound like it happened a while ago.


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> I had 49-46 Cormier.
> 
> Cormier/Cormier/Gus/Cormier/Cormier.
> 
> Round 2 could have gone to Gus. Don't see how you can find a third round for him.


If you go purely on a stats basis (not saying thats how fights should be scored or anything) then he outstruck Cormier in the 4th round, had similar striking plus a takedown in the 2nd, and the 3rd which everyone has given Gus. Could easily see how he could get 3 rounds depending on the viewpoint of the judge. 



Walls said:


> So TJ said fuck this noise and left Alpha Male for Elevation in Colorado. Not shocking but kind of at the same time.


I can understand him leaving Alpha Male if he wants to keep training with Ludwig more often but that camp is a fucking joke. I love the guy but leaving a camp with a stack of decent fighters around 135-145 to sparr with to go to a camp where they have no one decent and no one around his division is silly to me. 



Saint Dick said:


> Why did Dillashaw leave Alpha Male? McGregor was throwing it in Faber's face on TUF. Did it just happen? Conor made it sound like it happened a while ago.


b/c he likes Ludwig as a coach and Bang and Faber have issues. Both sides have their story and the truth is probably somewhere in the middle but it sounds like Ludwig is a bit of a headcase.


----------



## TCE

Dillashaw vs. Faber in the not so very distant future! Book it.


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> The best part about TJ leaving is McGregor going on about it on twitter and how he predicted that this would happen.


Mystic Mac calls it again.


----------



## EyeZac

Souljah Boy said:


> Mystic Mac calls it again.


Generating more hype for a potential fight between TJ/Faber than both of them combined. It's red panty night for both of them thanks to McGregor.


----------



## Walls

You know what Mystic Mac did as soon as he got home to Ireland? Like a good Irish boy he paid all of his mother's bills and completely took all financial worries off her. I'm very close with my mother as well (also Irish, it's a thing we do) and that's exactly what I would do the second I got any large sum of money. To me that's more noteworthy than him predicting two midgets fighting.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> You know what Mystic Mac did as soon as he got home to Ireland? Like a good Irish boy he paid all of his mother's bills and completely took all financial worries off her. I'm very close with my mother as well (also Irish, it's a thing we do) and that's exactly what I would do the second I got any large sum of money. To me that's more noteworthy than him predicting two midgets fighting.


Former Usernames
I <3 Faber


:brodgers


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Former Usernames
> I <3 Faber
> 
> 
> :brodgers



I hope you get Lou Gehrig's Disease.


----------



## Rush

You better do a few ice bucket challenges to raise money for me then ****** :brodgers


----------



## Walls

You'll get nothing and like it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653973290583785472
No need to be american to sign this either. 



Rousey and Travis Browne are a couple? :wee-bey


----------



## Blackbeard

There's just so much wrong with that picture.


----------



## McQueen

I don't think I've ever been more sick of hearing about a person than Ronda.


----------



## Slickback

She's so fucking annoying, calling out all these famous people (Mayweather, Bieber) to leech of their fame. Fuck off. 


So has Travis Browne been acquitted of those domestic violence charges, because if not then fucking LOL at all the shit she talked to Mayweather.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Souljah Boy said:


> She's so fucking annoying, calling out all these famous people (Mayweather, Bieber) to leech of their fame. Fuck off.
> 
> 
> So has Travis Browne been acquitted of those domestic violence charges, because if not then fucking LOL at all the shit she talked to Mayweather.


UFC have cleared him but the police investigation is still ongoing I'm pretty sure.

Rousey is the biggest hypocrite I've ever seen in my life. 

1. Talks shit about Mayweather then dates a suspected wife beater while hanging out with a convicted rapist (Tyson).

2. States that we shouldn't speculate about the guys she can beat because it normalizes the concept of men hitting women, then weeks later comes out saying she can beat GSP, Spider and Cain (yet still won't come up 5 pounds to get her ass kicked by Cris).

3. Moans about people calling her fat and "bullying" her based on body image, yet goes around saying Cris looks like a man, and isn't a woman but an "it".

4. Whines about the ring girls posing sexily, then poses nude herself.

5. Openly writes about beating the shit out of an ex-boyfriend despite all the stupid feminist double standard bullshit she spouts so often. Admittedly, it sounds like he was creepy, but it's safe to assume he was in no position to defend himself against her and she could have handled it better.


I used to be a fan of hers until I realised what an unlikable, hypocritical cunt she is. Hopefully the Cyborg fight happens some day. Ronda would have no chance. No chance in hell.


----------



## EyeZac

It's not a great look if it is proven that Browne committed domestic violence. Even now it's not great considering how vocal Rousey has been against Mayweather. The difference there being that we know for sure Mayweather has beaten women in the past and at the moment nothing has been proven against Travis Browne.

Still it doesn't sit well with me and even I'm not going to jump into a big debate defending Rousey on this one.


----------



## Walls

I read today a scan of the page from her book chronicling how she beat her ex up. I've always said Ronda is emotionally unstable. When you grow up with a mother like hers and your father chooses to end his life and abandon you instead of being with you and then all the mental abuse she suffered during her judo days, you get an emotionally unstable person like Ronda. You can see it in Ronda's face and eyes when she talks. She's nuts. You can tell she doesn't react to things in a rational manner. Ronda gets these "shark eyes" and I know allllll about that from personal experience. It makes complete sense why Ronda is so nutty emotionally. Cracking your knuckles and grinding your teeth standing there fuming? That's a guy move. And Big Brown has said on camera before that she's too aggressive all the time and is difficult to deal with and that she has problems dealing with her emotions. And then he said that he was too much for her because he wouldn't be a yes man. And then people jumped all over him stupidly saying he said he was "too much man" for Ronda when that's not what he actually said but it's still true. He stood up to her, didn't always agree with what she said because she's Ronda and wouldn't put up with dealing with her emotional shit. And because he stood up for himself and wouldn't let someone treat him that way because he knows better, to me, that means he really was too much of a man for her. And not because he's some manly god but because her emotional growth was *clearly* stunted and, again, from personal experience, dealing with a woman like that is fucking exhausting and it's like dealing with a child. She couldn't handle it so, yes, in a way it was because he was too much man for her. Just not in the "I'm the fucking man of all men bro" too much man type of way.


----------



## Blackbeard

Zydeco said:


> UFC have cleared him but the police investigation is still ongoing I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Rousey is the biggest hypocrite I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> 1. Talks shit about Mayweather then dates a suspected wife beater while hanging out with a convicted rapist (Tyson).
> 
> 2. States that we shouldn't speculate about the guys she can beat because it normalizes the concept of men hitting women, then weeks later comes out saying she can beat GSP, Spider and Cain (yet still won't come up 5 pounds to get her ass kicked by Cris).
> 
> 3. Moans about people calling her fat and "bullying" her based on body image, yet goes around saying Cris looks like a man, and isn't a woman but an "it".
> 
> 4. Whines about the ring girls posing sexily, then poses nude herself.
> 
> 5. Openly writes about beating the shit out of an ex-boyfriend despite all the stupid feminist double standard bullshit she spouts so often. Admittedly, it sounds like he was creepy, but it's safe to assume he was in no position to defend himself against her and she could have handled it better.
> 
> 
> I used to be a fan of hers until I realised what an unlikable, hypocritical cunt she is. Hopefully the Cyborg fight happens some day. Ronda would have no chance. No chance in hell.


Well said :applause


----------



## Walls

A hypocritical and emotionally unstable woman?


----------



## Cashmere

I'm about to become the biggest Holly Holm homer. It was alright at first, but the Rousey show is beginning to be 'nails on a chalkboard'.


----------



## Slickback

Zydeco said:


> UFC have cleared him but the police investigation is still ongoing I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Rousey is the biggest hypocrite I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> 1. Talks shit about Mayweather then dates a suspected wife beater while hanging out with a convicted rapist (Tyson).
> 
> 2. States that we shouldn't speculate about the guys she can beat because it normalizes the concept of men hitting women, then weeks later comes out saying she can beat GSP, Spider and Cain (yet still won't come up 5 pounds to get her ass kicked by Cris).
> 
> 3. Moans about people calling her fat and "bullying" her based on body image, yet goes around saying Cris looks like a man, and isn't a woman but an "it".
> 
> 4. Whines about the ring girls posing sexily, then poses nude herself.
> 
> 5. Openly writes about beating the shit out of an ex-boyfriend despite all the stupid feminist double standard bullshit she spouts so often. Admittedly, it sounds like he was creepy, but it's safe to assume he was in no position to defend himself against her and she could have handled it better.
> 
> 
> I used to be a fan of hers until I realised what an unlikable, hypocritical cunt she is. Hopefully the Cyborg fight happens some day. Ronda would have no chance. No chance in hell.


Should also add how she went on internation satelite-radio and blasts/trashes Caraway saying she would love to beat him up.


----------



## Stephen90

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I'm about to become the biggest Holly Holm homer. It was alright at first, but the Rousey show is beginning to be 'nails on a chalkboard'.


 Definitely through she'll lose. Through it will be fun to see her movie career fail.


----------



## Walls

Oh Mayhem.....


*The legal woes for former UFC fighter Jason ‘Mayhem’ Miller continue to grow.

Mayhem Miller has been arrested for allegedly attacking a police officer — and shockingly, it’s not the first time he’s been accused of getting violent with law enforcement.

Miller, who fought in the UFC before hosting a show on MTV called Bully Beatdown was taken into custody in Orange County, where officials say cops were initially called to the scene about an alleged altercation involving Miller and a woman.

When the Orange County Sheriff’s Department arrived to the scene Miller allegedly attacked one of the officers.

He was eventually subdued and arrested for assault with a deadly weapon on a peace officer.

Orange County Sheriff’s Department officials responded shortly before 1:35 a.m. to Miller’s home in the 26200 block of Avenida Calidad after neighbors called about hearing a disturbance in the house, authorities said.

“Deputies arrived and heard sounds of a female screaming coming from inside the house,” according to a sheriff’s department release. “As deputies entered the side yard of the residence, they were immediately confronted by Miller who was aggressive and yelling.”

Miller is accused of throwing a ceramic tile at officials and threatening them with a large fire extinguisher and metal pole during the eight-minute dispute that ended in Miller being tasered.

Two women, who investigators suspect were fighting with Miller, were found inside the home, and both refused to cooperate with deputies.

Miller was booked into Orange County jail and was held in lieu of $50,000 bail. His newest court date is scheduled for Monday./*


http://www.mymmanews.com/mayhem-miller-arrested-again-allegedly-attacks-police-officer/


Dude's fucked. I know he was before but that's several arrests now and I don't know if he's even had a trial for any of them yet. Seems like Mayhem should stay away from women for awhile. They all end up screaming at his house.


----------



## RKing85

probably shouldn't have even been out right now in the first place. Certified nut bag.


----------



## Slickback

Joe Duffy out of UFC Dublin, Paddy Holohan vs. Louis Smolka new main event

Well fuck that then.....


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

I bought tickets for this enaldo


----------



## Walls

Yeah, this event got gutted. Sucks, was really looking forward to that fight. Mystic Mac stepped up to fight Dustin but I guess the UFC nixed it.


----------



## TCE

Norman Parke was also offered the fight with Poirier but his management turned it down.

The new main event is a prelim fight at best, but you just can't help injuries.


----------



## Slickback

Walls said:


> Yeah, this event got gutted. Sucks, was really looking forward to that fight. Mystic Mac stepped up to fight Dustin but I guess the UFC nixed it.


Well considering he has a MEGA fight with Aldo in less than two months, makes sense yea


----------



## Irish Jet

TCE said:


> Norman Parke was also offered the fight with Poirier but his management turned it down.


British cunt.


----------



## RKing85

this is a shit card, even by fight pass standards.


----------



## Slickback

honestly dont give a fuck about anything until UFC 194. Just please please dont get injured, anyone of that card.


----------



## samizayn

Thoroughly enjoyed Troll Bones Jones' remorseless dancing on his instagram a few hours ago


----------



## Cashmere

Johnny Bones Jones is back :mark:










Daddy is coming back home to drill you :jonjones


----------



## EyeZac

Jones is about to beat DC into retirement when they fight again. No way DC wins and I doubt he makes it past round 3 since Jones is going to be on a mission to get the title* back.


----------



## Lethal Evans

After Jones beat Gustafsson all I heard was about how he proved he was a worthy champ, this'll be his real test. Bones Jones is coming back!

Wonder if they'll throw him a can first to warm him up?


----------



## Slickback

MrEvans said:


> After Jones beat Gustafsson all I heard was about how he proved he was a worthy champ, this'll be his real test. Bones Jones is coming back!
> 
> Wonder if they'll throw him a can first to warm him up?


I'm pretty sure they're gonna give him the title shot straight away


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm so hyped for his return. Holy shit.

:jonjones


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657695034393755648
:lmao


----------



## Walls

:lmao


That's fucking amazing. I would have done the exact same thing. Well played Mr. Parke.


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy moly...


----------



## Slickback

That's great banter


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657695034393755648


:maury :applause


----------



## RKing85

not MMA, but Glory Kickboxing got dropped by Spike today.

Not surprizing. America has never cared about kickboxing, and they never will.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> *Nick Diaz in settlement talks with Nevada Athletic Commission, could fight as early as 2016*
> 
> Nick Diaz might not be suspended for five years after all. Actually, he could be back by next year.
> 
> The popular UFC fighter's legal team is currently in settlement talks with the Nevada Athletic Commission, sources told MMA Fighting. One source with knowledge of the situation said that Diaz could actually be back in the Octagon by sometime in 2016.
> 
> Diaz posted Tuesday night on Instagram that talks with the NAC were "going well." He has also mentioned on social media that the UFC's law firm, Campbell & Williams, was involved in talks.
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/10/28/9624836/nick-diaz-in-settlement-talks-with-nevada-athletic-commission-could




This is great news if they do settle.


----------



## Blackbeard

_Diaz_ vs. _Lawler_ II please :mark:


----------



## BornBad

:love


----------



## Vic Capri

Kurt Angle has signed with Bellator! O_O

- Vic


----------



## Blackbeard

BornBad said:


>


Those are four extremely lucky guys kada



Vic Capri said:


>


fpalm

I wonder if _Kurt_ will transform into his movie alter ego _Koba_


----------



## Vic Capri

Maybe we can finally get that bout with Shamrock after all.

- Vic


----------



## obby

Bellator are fucking pathetic.


----------



## Fighter Daron

First time I'm gonna see a Bellator show? When Kurt debuts. 

So, it's an effective move imo.


----------



## samizayn

^Same. Gonna watch the fuck out of that.


Blackbeard said:


> I wonder if _Kurt_ will transform into his movie alter ego _Koba_


And have him be fed welterweights too?

Wait, hold the line. Kurt Angle vs CM Punk, BOOKTHATSHIT! unk


----------



## RKing85

I will be stunned if Angle ever has a MMA fight.


----------



## Slickback

Khabib Nurmagomedov out of Tony Ferguson fight due to injury


haahahahahahhhahahahhhaahhahahahhhha


----------



## EyeZac

He's got a rib injury in October which means he can't fight in December.

:rock5


----------



## Slickback

Khabib is done.


Edson Barboza takes his spot, still a great fight


----------



## EyeZac

Jon Jones making DC look silly both inside and outside the cage.


----------



## Slickback

FUCKING LOVE Villian Jones. 

:


----------



## Stephen90

Souljah Boy said:


> FUCKING LOVE Villian Jones.
> 
> :


 At least he's actually being himself. I hated fake Jon christian Jones.


----------



## RKing85

Yep. He finally realized there is more money in being a jackass than being a babyface.

I have 0 interest in Belfort/Henderson this weekend.


----------



## EyeZac

RKing85 said:


> Yep. He finally realized there is more money in being a jackass than being a babyface.
> 
> I have 0 interest in Belfort/Henderson this weekend.


Only thing that would make it interesting if they just let both guys drug up. At least we would get some crazy spin kick from Belfort.


----------



## Blackbeard

For all you _Game of Thrones_ fans out there.






Just a pity he couldn't of popped his head :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

Rizin booked Gabi Garcia vs. Lei'D Tapa, a fucking TNA wrestler with no MMA experience. Dear God. :hogan


----------



## RKing85

Freak show! That's what we all love about Japanese MMA!

Thank god Kurt Angle didn't announce he was going to do a MMA fight.


----------



## RKing85

Holy Shit!

Royce Gracie/Ken Shamrock in Bellator in February!

It's going to be horrible, but it's going to do HUGE numbers.


----------



## B-Dawg

Kurt had me going, teased him fighting Shamrock. Left the door open for it to happen in the future, tho.

They announced Kimbo vs. some black dude I've never heard of (he had a ghetto name so maybe he's some bareknuckle dude) and Shamrock vs. Royce. :wall


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> Kurt had me going, teased him fighting Shamrock. Left the door open for it to happen in the future, tho.
> 
> They announced Kimbo vs. some black dude I've never heard of (he had a ghetto name so maybe he's some bareknuckle dude) and Shamrock vs. Royce. :wall


Remember seeing this Dada 5000 in one of those National Geographic documentaries about taboo's. Guy ran a street fighting "promotion" and the guys literally fought on his mom's backyard in this triangle shaped ring. :mj4


Shamrock vs Royce... in 2016. :done


----------



## RKing85

Yeah, he got "famous" for his backyard fights.

His real name is Dhafir Harris. 2-0 as an actual MMA pro record.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Wasn't Royce caught out for steroids after his last fight?


----------



## Slickback

Come on Dan Henderson!!!


----------



## Stephen90

RKing85 said:


> Yeah, he got "famous" for his backyard fights.
> 
> His real name is Dhafir Harris. 2-0 as an actual MMA pro record.


I never thought I actually be rooting for Kimbo in a fight. Dada is scum.


----------



## Stormbringer

Good bit of prelims. Hope the main card keeps it going.


----------



## RKing85

MrEvans said:


> Wasn't Royce caught out for steroids after his last fight?



Yeah, he popped for nandrolone after beating Sakuraba back in 2007.

Zero interest in this Belfort/Henderson main event tonight.


----------



## TCE

I'm drunk. But great fights tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard

Good god almighty.............


----------



## TCE

Shadface!!!!!!!!! What a KO.

Almeida has been one of my favourites for a while now.


----------



## Blackbeard

I see Vitor's still rocking that ridiculous mullet :lol


----------



## McQueen

Not a big fan of that stoppage during Vitor/Hendo


----------



## Blackbeard

McQueen said:


> Not a big fan of that stoppage during Vitor/Hendo


At first I thought it twas a little premature but you can seen Hendo going limp during the ground and pound. I doubt Dan would of been able to recover, Vitor is relentless when looking for the finish.


----------



## TCE

45 and still fighting the best? He's an absolute legend in my eyes. He and Belfort are hall of famers but I think Dan should hang them up now. Mad respect to him though, 40 fucking 5 and still competing at the highest level? Guy has major balls.


----------



## McQueen

Blackbeard said:


> At first I thought it twas a little premature but you can seen Hendo going limp during the ground and pound. I doubt Dan would of been able to recover, Vitor is relentless when looking for the finish.


I get that after seeing the replay but it still felt early to me.

This is probably the end for Hendo but I'll always be a fan of the guy, had some great fights in his day. Loved watching him drop the H-Bomb on a fool.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

TCE said:


> 45 and still fighting the best? He's an absolute legend in my eyes. He and Belfort are hall of famers but I think Dan should hang them up now. Mad respect to him though, 40 fucking 5 and still competing at the highest level? Guy has major balls.


I hope time is kind to Dan as he hangs it up. the guy really has been one heck of a tough as nails fighter who used to have a tremendous chin and you look at his resume: high success in multiple weightclasses unifying Pride belts, has taken on so many guys and has some damn impressive wins including one of the best wars we have seen vs Shogun in 2011, really, really impressive longevity considering he is not a really late starter by his day's standards like say Couture MMA speaking was. Heck, even though he lost, Hendo was one of very few to take a round from prime Spider and first to do so. Quite a resume. Of course, knocking out that cocky bitch Bisbing like he did was a sweet highlight too.


----------



## Slickback

Please hang it up Hendo, you will always be a legend. :mj2


And anyone who thinks that stoppage was premature is fucking nuts.


----------



## Irish Jet

Hendo was finished even when he beat Shogun, said as much after the fight. He has the power but can't defend himself anymore.


----------



## Slickback

Fcking LOL

So hope Holly Holmes wins


----------



## Walls

It was a legit stoppage. Hendo went out for a second and then came to. Happens a lot, a guy will go out for a second and be woken up by the next punch or they are just out for a second and come to. Doesn't matter, he went out. I didn't think it was early, even the first time I saw it. I can't stand Vitor but fuck he's one of the best finishers ever. Few are better at swarming someone with death in their hands when someone is hurt like Vitor does. Beating a 45 year old 3 years past his due date Hendo doesn't really prove anything, though. When fighting if you look at it realistically you have to sit and think "How would I match up with the champ?" because that's basically everyone's goal in fighting or else it should be. And Vitor got molested live on ppv by the champion. Absolutely murked. So there's that. I know he thinks he has another run in him but fighters by nature are some of the most delusional people in the world. And they have to be, I suppose. But it's not happening. Not at 205, not at 85. Not confidant Vitor does well in a rematch with Rockhold and I don't think he does well against guys like Jacare, Machida, Kennedy or even Romero at this point. Time will tell, I suppose. Vitor is a dangerously insane individual though and does nothing but tarnish the sport at this point in my opinion.


----------



## Blackbeard

Souljah Boy said:


>












:Banderas


----------



## Slickback

Machida vs Belfort could be interesting


----------



## RKing85

The Hendo stoppage was definitly legit.

And Ronda in under 45 seconds. Of course.


----------



## Slickback

Cro Cop announces his retirement from Mixed Martial Arts.

Fucking Legend. :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard

Souljah Boy said:


> Cro Cop announces his retirement from Mixed Martial Arts.
> 
> Fucking Legend :mj2


With each passing day _PRIDE_ becomes a fading, distant memory :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Heading to Melbourne today for UFC 193. Be jealous, fuckers. 

Honestly, there'll be a cool kind of spectacle in seeing Rousey live, particularly in a stadium crowd, but what I'm looking forward to most is Whittaker vs. Hall. That'll be like Street Fighter brought to life.

Unfortunately, I don't think Hunt vs. Bigfoot II will be as epic as the first one. Both guys have seemed shot since that war.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Ronda Rousey Plans To 'Disappear' After This Fight*

http://yahoo.thepostgame.com/dish/201511/after-weekends-fight-rousey-plans-disappear

Her next fight won't be until next summer. Seems like a long time for UFC to go without featuring her on a PPV main event. That would be a lot of money lost with such a long layoff. I think there is a chance that Holm will win on Saturday. That way UFC can feature her two times before a rematch against Rousey next summer.


----------



## Slickback

Joanna gonna fucking merk this chick. :done


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Souljah Boy said:


> Joanna gonna fucking merk this chick. :done


Haha oh shit. That Valerie chick looks straight up terrified.

Shame about Rousey disappearing, but it's not really that long. We've just been spoiled by the frequency of her fights.


----------



## Slickback

Lol Rogan gonna be sad as fuck


----------



## EyeZac

The excitement to see Joanna destroy yet another challenger is real. Expect Rousey to win because she's brilliant and hopefully we get some finishes this time instead of the last card Rousey was on which just went on forever.


----------



## Stephen90

Looks like Ronda is now backtracking about her ex boyfriend. The one she bragged about beating up on her book. This women is such a hypocrite.


----------



## TCE

Rookie of the Year said:


> Heading to Melbourne today for UFC 193. Be jealous, fuckers.
> 
> Honestly, there'll be a cool kind of spectacle in seeing Rousey live, particularly in a stadium crowd, but what I'm looking forward to most is Whittaker vs. Hall. That'll be like Street Fighter brought to life.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think Hunt vs. Bigfoot II will be as epic as the first one. Both guys have seemed shot since that war.


Have a good time. You're lucky to see Rousey & Hunt. Two title fights, too.

I went to UFC 85, quite a few stars, including Alvez flying kneeing Matt Hughes, but missed Rampage/Hendo at UFC 75 , I believe.

Hunt is one of my favourites, so have a great time. First time for a UFC event?


----------



## McQueen

The Boy Wonder said:


> *Ronda Rousey Plans To 'Disappear' After This Fight*
> 
> http://yahoo.thepostgame.com/dish/201511/after-weekends-fight-rousey-plans-disappear
> 
> Her next fight won't be until next summer. Seems like a long time for UFC to go without featuring her on a PPV main event. That would be a lot of money lost with such a long layoff. I think there is a chance that Holm will win on Saturday. That way UFC can feature her two times before a rematch against Rousey next summer.


Thank fucking God or Christ or Satan or Alex Trebek or whoever if this ends up being true. 

I'm sure she'll be back in a month though.


----------



## Slickback

Rousey via submission
Joanna via TKO
Hall via UD
Mark Hunt vs TKO
Struve via Submission


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TCE said:


> Have a good time. You're lucky to see Rousey & Hunt. Two title fights, too.
> 
> I went to UFC 85, quite a few stars, including Alvez flying kneeing Matt Hughes, but missed Rampage/Hendo at UFC 75 , I believe.
> 
> Hunt is one of my favourites, so have a great time. First time for a UFC event?


Thanks man. Hunt is one of my favourites also. I've been to one other UFC event before, UFC 127, where I was lucky enough to see BJ Penn in the main event- too bad he was fighting Jon Fitch. But the cool thing about that event was that it was the one where Hunt started his career resurgence by hitting the walk away uppercut KO on Chris Tuscherer.


----------



## Cashmere

Rousey via Armbar
Joanna via TKO ( Punches )
Hall via TKO ( Flying Kick )
Hunt via TKO ( Punches )
Struve via Decision


----------



## EyeZac

Joanna at the weigh in looking she going to end this woman. Also looked like the challenger fears the Jedi. Polish Power all the way, except it to be over by the second round.

EDIT: Rousey cutting that "fake respect" promo at the weigh in. Crowd just ate it all up. Rousey will now win this fight within 30 seconds.


----------



## Slickback

Gets in someone's face first...then gets mad when they get back in yours...ahahahahahaha 


*COME ON HOLLY *


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Picks:

Rousey R1 Sub- she'll try and stand with Holm for the first minute or so, get clipped, go into panic mode and go to the old reliable takedown/arm bar combo.

Joanna R2 TKO- via Polish Power killer strikes against the cage.

Hunt R1 KO- I said both guys have seemed shot since the war in Brisbane, but I do think Hunt's got more in the tank. He's durable, tough, got himself in very good shape in this camp and is boosted by a home country crowd.

Whittaker R2 KO- should be a wild one while it lasts. Again, I think the support from a stadium crowd will be a huge factor, but besides that, Whittaker is just a more aggressive fighter. Hall has a tendency to hang back and doesn't always have the killer instinct he showed against Mousasi, and I think Robert will get in his face and make him pay.

Struve R1 Sub- if he's smart (which we can't always accuse the Skyscraper of being), he'll avoid a firefight, pull guard and let his superior BJJ take over.

Yeah, I don't really see any of the main card fights going the distance. Maybe Whittaker vs Hall at a stretch, if Hall is tough to put away.


----------



## BornBad

Wow... Ronda acted like a total moron at the Staredown. Meh


----------



## Cashmere

Hahahahaha that was weak sauce. Fuck Rousey man :lel

I hope Holm kicks her head off.


----------



## EyeZac

Miesha Tate will be at some gentleman's club hosting a viewing party while Rousey defends her title in front of 70,000 people. How the semi relevant/average have fallen. :draper2


----------



## Cashmere

EyeZac said:


> Miesha Tate will be at some gentleman's club hosting a viewing party while Rousey defends her title in front of 70,000 people. How the semi relevant/average have fallen. :draper2


Don't worry. She'll have the itch to beat up on the bottom feeders again soon enough :mj


----------



## Trifektah

Fucking Honda gets in Holly's face and then hooks her fist into her own face and gets all pissy about it.

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## BehindYou

What time is the show in the UK? I'm seeing 3am but I thought it would be a totally different time in Australia.


----------



## EyeZac

BehindYou said:


> What time is the show in the UK? I'm seeing 3am but I thought it would be a totally different time in Australia.


The main card is airing at 2pm in Australia which is the normal time for events when they are in America. So I guess it would be the normal time for the UK also.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Watching the weigh-in video on YouTube...
Goddamn Joe Rogan's voice is annoying as hell! 
He sounds like damn parrot from Aladdin!

Rousey is selling yet another UFC PPV to a casual like myself. 
I don't watch any UFC but I will pay to watch Rousey fight. 
She's a once in a lifetime athlete. That's worth paying for.


----------



## Rocky Mark

God I love Ronda.. Can't wait for her to sub Holly


----------



## RKing85

Ronda needs to win this to get some of the attention of her personal life things right now.

Ronda does look a bit bigger for this one. And not in the good way.

But still, Ronda via armbar in under 45 seconds.


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> Miesha Tate will be at some gentleman's club hosting a viewing party while Rousey defends her title in front of 70,000 people. How the semi relevant/average have fallen. :draper2


Apparently UFC are adding 125 pound women's division. Meisha could finally be a champ... :mj


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Most of the time it's Rousey's opponents that are overly emotional before the fight. Here it's the opposite. If Holm can stay off the mat she has a chance.


----------



## Slickback

Holly was a fucking G during the stare down, handled it like a pro.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

All I'll say is, the last time everyone was this sure of a title fight result was Silva vs Weidman 1. 

I've still got Rousey in the second, though I hope Holly proves me wrong and smashes her. Ronda's hands are a lot sloppier than her dickriders like to pretend. If Holly can keep the distance and avoid the TD (a big if) she has a great chance.


----------



## BornBad

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Rousey is selling yet another UFC PPV to a casual like myself.
> I don't watch any UFC but I will pay to watch Rousey fight.
> She's a once in a lifetime athlete. That's worth paying for.


Yup... my polish sugar Joanna and Hunt Vs Big Foot could be worth watching so i guess i'll buy the PPV too


----------



## Drago

BornBad said:


> *Yup... my polish sugar Joanna* and Hunt Vs Big Foot could be worth watching so i guess i'll buy the PPV too












all the way!


----------



## Irish Jet

Zydeco said:


> All I'll say is, the last time everyone was this sure of a title fight result was Silva vs Weidman 1.
> 
> I've still got Rousey in the second, though I hope Holly proves me wrong and smashes her. Ronda's hands are a lot sloppier than her dickriders like to pretend. If Holly can keep the distance and avoid the TD (a big if) she has a great chance.


No way. Weidman had been hugely touted as the next big thing and had a style which could cause Anderson problems. He was an underdog but his odds weren't huge, I bet on him. 

Holm has no chance. She won't get out of the 1st.


----------



## Walls

Ronda being a tool. Saying she now knows Holly was being fake all this time because Holly wouldn't let Ronda punk her? What was Holly supposed to do? Everyone thinks she's going to get murked to begin with and if she just let Ronda alpha her like that it would just be worse. Ronda 100% put Holly into that position. And Holly didn't punch her. She put her hand on her face and pushed her away. Was it a closed fist? Yes. But that wasn't a punch. This is Ronda/Meisha at the first weigh ins all over again. Ronda bitching at Meisha for initiating something and then calling foul while years later Ronda does the exact same thing. Ronda being a hypocrite? Shocking. I've lost a lot of respect for Ronda over the past little while. I still think she is the best in her division (albeit against much weaker competition) and all that jazz but I don't think she's a good person. Now I obviously am not part of Team Rousey and all that jazz but she's clearly unstable emotionally. You can see it in her eyes and her face. It's almost not her fault, though. Her mom is fucking nuts. Like, legit insane. And people are only ok with it because it produced a Ronda Rousey and she's a woman and it was her mom doing it and not her dad for obvious reasons. Whenever it's a male kid who gets treated like that by a "football dad" or a "hockey dad" it's considered excessive and abuse. But when it's the opposite sex it's praised. Doesn't make any sense and I never see this brought up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I've been a fan of Ronda for a while, but damn its hard to not dislike her at times. She was a fucking nut on TUF with Miesha, literally took every single thing personally. She really should open her mouth less because she comes off so irritating. I think she really does have problems. She's such a sore loser/winner. Ronda will retain, but I wouldn't object to Holly Holm winning.

Not everyone can be a lovable asshole like the GOAT cokehead. :jonjones.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Ronda's just hyping it up WWE style.
opcorn

You can clearly see this influence in everything she does and it's making UFC more enjoyable for me instead of some fight with absolutely no trash talk, perfect resepect, etc.. How interesting is that? It's not. It's BO-RING.

While I think Ronda will probably win, if Holm somehow slugs her, it could be bad for "Rowdy". If Holm capitalizes, it could be all over. 

I think if Ronda lost, she would legit cry in the Octagon. 
"There's no crying in base...UFC!"

Holm also seems to be the closest fight to a vs. Cyborg match. 
This seems like the tune-up match. If Ronda can break Holm quickly, then Cyborg should be next if she's off of PED (which she claims she is). 

I'm looking forward to the other women's bout even though I don't even really know who they are. It's chicks fighting. :mark: 

Don't care too much for the men fighting tbh, but might check some of it out too.


----------



## Vic Capri

Any reason Rousey Vs. Holm got bumped up from January?

- Vic


----------



## Walls

Condit/Lawler was supposed to headline by Condit got injured so they switched places, basically. Condit/Lawler is now in January.


----------



## RKing85

like all weigh in scuffles, this was nothing more than handbags at 10 paces.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Could Holly Holm be the Lennox Louis to Rousey's Tyson?


----------



## Slickback

Decent card so far.

So pumped for Joanna and Holly :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

:lmao "The Big Show"


----------



## EyeZac

Ready for Rousey's walkout to be longer than the actual fight. :stephenA3


----------



## Pronoss

Cool older vid of Cormier and Rousey talk WWE, Cormier likes Macho Man.

Ronda likes Piper, they both love older era Raw.

Ronda's second favorite is CM Punk 

https://youtu.be/nwF6_wrBt2II







Nice little WWE old school brief chat, and being more excited to watch old Raw instead.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

UFC matchmaking: Have a huge stadium show in a foreign country...first fight on the main card involves a shit house dull yank wrestler that puts everyone to sleep...

ban Merican wrestlers from MMA, they're all so boring and content to just cuddle their way to wins.


----------



## Slickback

Only saw glimpses of what Uriah Hall is capable of there, disappointing. 

Great job by Robert


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I want whatever Bruce Buffer is on!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Not trying to be mean but that little dude on TV just looked like Hornswoggle! :lmao
I saw a Jeremy Borash lookalike too.
Hunt's like a Samoa Joe.


----------



## EyeZac

Hall fails to reach expectations more than he exceeds them.


----------



## Slickback

*MARK FUCKING HUNT.*


Non-trt Bigfoot is done. Goes from taking 5 rounds of bombs from Hunt to crumbling with just 1.


----------



## Stormbringer

Clipped him good!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

:mark:

Here we go... 
1/2.


----------



## RKing85

obviously came no where close to selling out.

Ton of empty seats in the upper deck.

Still, 50,000 or so I'm guessing which is damn impressive.


----------



## Slickback

POLISH POWER.

Vlaerie tough as fuck. But Joanna dominated that fight


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Holly look ready. :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Those plastic picnic chairs :duck


----------



## DGenerationMC

Come on, Buffer. Do the 180 spin, you bastard.


----------



## Suede & Velvet

Has the Rousey fight started yet?


----------



## Blackbeard

Easily Holly's round


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Rousey taking a beating. :rusevyes


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Ronda's fucked up!


----------



## Slickback

*HOLLY FUCKING HOLMES*

COMEEEE ONNNNNNNNN


----------



## DGenerationMC

She's getting tagged, like Rogan said.


----------



## smackdown1111

About damn time


----------



## Blackbeard

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Stormbringer

Called it Ronda was ducking low. Kicked right in the head.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Fuck Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbeard

And that's why Ronda Rousey ducked Cyborg!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slassar136

:lmao


----------



## EyeZac

I was screaming "Take it to the ground you idiot!"

Amazing work by Holly Holm.


----------



## Kabraxal

That was a bad fight... Ronda tried to stay standing way too much and it cost her. Why try to fight their strength instead of going for yours constantly? She kept upright and walking into those strikes.


----------



## Irish Jet

Like I said, she had no chance.

:lelbron

That was fucking amazing. Ronda was just brutally exposed.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:WTF2

I still wanted Tate/Rousey III.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Ronda got exposed like a mofo.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I guess the media is gonna pretend to give a shit about Holm now, while talking about Ronda even more simultaneously.


----------



## Blackbeard

Aww man, that is one of the most satisfying knockouts I have ever witnessed. Holly Holm I fucking love you roud


----------



## Cashmere

Getting owned like that versus an 7th ranked opponent. LolRousey


----------



## Slickback

*HOLLY HOLMES*


----------



## EyeZac

The real winner was Miesha Tate.


----------



## McQueen

I missed Ronda getting her ass beat?

This displeases me. 

Didn't expect Holm to win.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Looks like she'll come crawling to WWE now. 

Or she'll be doing DTV garbage for life.


----------



## Kabraxal

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Getting owned like that versus an 7th ranked opponent. LolRousey


She let Holms dictate the fight from the start. She didn't go in as aggressively at the start and kept it standing way too much. Not sure if it was getting too cocky and wanting to prove her striking or if she let everything else get in the way of the fight with the movies and talking about the WWE.


----------



## Bret Hart

Why do I feel the same is going to happen to CM Punk.


----------



## Stormbringer

And Women's MMA dies again.


----------



## watts63

Does Ronda fight Cyborg at catchweight now?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Does Hollywood still want that biopic starring Rousey as herself? :Jordan


----------



## Slickback

THIS HAPPENED


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

OMFG! 
Ronda should NOT have fought a stand up fight against Holly. 
She had nothing to prove.

I _almost _feel bad for her except the fact that she needed this loss.
She was getting far too cocky.

Holly just bought papa some new shoes too!
:dance

I'm still shaking though.
That was incredible. 
So happy I got to witness it.


----------



## Suede & Velvet

Rousey was finally exposed. She has never been fighting top class opponents. Holms completely owned and destroyed her. Thank goodness the hype can be down with now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

I marked out :mark: Ronda losing was awesome


----------



## Blackbeard

That was up there with watching Marquez flattening Pacquiao :rusevyes

I really hope the same thing happens to McGregor next month.


----------



## Cashmere

GIVE MIESHA HER TITLE SHOT NOW DANA! YOU PIECE OF SHIT! :mark:


----------



## Natecore

Bummer. I guess that sets up a rematch so that'll be big money. Its why you take a dive.


----------



## Bret Hart

Mayweather could take her out with his pinky.


----------



## tark1n

Banks v Rousey WM33


----------



## EyeZac

UFC 200
Holm vs. Rousey II
DC vs. Jones II
Return of GSP

Do it!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Dat kick. 
I noticed that on Holly's other fight. 
That kick is brutal.


----------



## Bret Hart

Holly is Undertaker's creature of the night.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

HiddenFlaw said:


> I marked out :mark: Ronda losing was awesome


Yes it was. I knew she was going to lose this fight.


----------



## El Dandy

Should've touched gloves; bad karma.

All it was missing was Holm telling Ronda to go home and get her fucking shinebox.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Rousey getting merked: https://vid.me/LUNN

:shmoney


----------



## HardKoR

Rhonda got out boxed, Holm looked composed. Good fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Holy shit, that was insane. Ronda was completely exposed. She didn't just lose, Holly taught her a fucking lesson from start to finish. 

Question is who's gonna have a bigger mental breakdown now, Ronda or Dana?


----------



## DGenerationMC

I guess Ronda can referee that Divas match at Wrestlemania now, then?


----------



## Kabraxal

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> OMFG!
> Ronda should NOT have fought a stand up fight against Holly.
> She had nothing to prove.
> 
> I _almost _feel bad for her except the fact that she needed this loss.
> She was getting far too cocky.
> 
> Holly just bought papa some new shoes too!
> :dance
> 
> I'm still shaking though.
> That was incredible.
> So happy I got to witness it.


I think it's a mix of arrogance and boredom/notwantingtobethereitis. She seems far more interested in getting a wrestling career going than the UFC now and that fight was just... it was like she wanted to lose. She didn't do anything to her strengths and practically walked into every strike Holly could offer.


----------



## Slickback

"I'm going to retire undefeated............."


----------



## EyeZac

At least Joanna Jędrzejczyk is still perfect.

Polish Power!


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## Irish Jet

Biggest mark out moment since Weidman put Silva to sleep.

Even if she wins the rematch, this fucking bullshit narrative about her being the greatest great of all the times can finally stop. Her striking is terrible, it's always been terrible. I just didn't think she'd be as stupid as to try and prove otherwise against Holm. 

Dana must be so depressed. That makes me happy.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Commentators calling Rousey the "Greatest Female Fighter in the World...Ever" before the fight started. Acting like Megumi Fujii doesn't exist.


----------



## watts63

Finally! Rousey vs. Man talk is put to bed!


----------



## Slickback

COVER OF RING MAGAZINE

HER WBOXING IS WORLD CLASS




AYY LMAO


----------



## NotGuilty

Hearing reports that Ronda was drugged by a Holly associate prior to the fight. Win was bull


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Aldo about to make it double the Dana tears. :vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kabraxal said:


> I think it's a mix of arrogance and boredom/notwantingtobethereitis. She seems far more interested in getting a wrestling career going than the UFC now and that fight was just... it was like she wanted to lose. She didn't do anything to her strengths and practically walked into every strike Holly could offer.


Maybe she took a dive on purpose to set up the biggest rematch in women's MMA history. She didnt even take this fight seriously and didnt even respect Holly. She didnt even play defense and that is stupid with a former boxer.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Ronda's probably gonna re-watch this fight the rest of her life while shoveling pizza in her face and washing it down with cheap beer. Well, let's hope not anyway.

It's strange. I'm like 50/50 on this result. 

I'm happy for Holm because she's just no b.s. celebrity shit like Ronda and all business and humble, but Rousey was "The Peoples' Champion" and it her winning tonight would've firmly cemented her legacy. Both would've been good outcomes. 

Hopefully Ronda dusts herself off and realizes that while confidence is great, arrogance will screw you the hell over every time.


----------



## Cashmere

:trips5


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

NotGuilty said:


> Hearing reports that Ronda was drugged by a Holly associate prior to the fight. Win was bull


Nope.


----------



## Headliner

Ickey Shuffle said:


> :trips5


In that 2nd picture Rousey looks like she has no idea where she's at or who she's talking to.


----------



## EyeZac

This isn't a bigger upset than GSP/Serra btw. Nearly fell of my chair when I heard Rogan say it was.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Hopefully they cancel that Road House remake or send that garbage straight to the Wal-mart bargain bin where it belongs.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

and just like that when UFC has gone all in on Rousey Dana shits a brick when he can't squeeze out every drop of Royce Gracie 2.0 when it turns out she couldn't even fully clean out her division despite the experience curve.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

I wanted to see Dana's face.

Remember his face when Brock lost?


----------



## dashing_man

Holm bring the element of Surprise. DAMMN Those kicks 

Ronda looked pissed post match, I bet she will break Holm in the re-match


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Now we need Punk to get merked in his debut fight to top it off. :bosstrips


----------



## Trifektah

Greatest moment in MMA history. Seeing the most overhyped, detestable, overrated fighter of all time get completely outclassed and clowned like that is my all time was orgasmic. I shit you not.


----------



## Kabraxal

birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe she took a dive on purpose to set up the biggest rematch in women's MMA history. She didnt even take this fight seriously and didnt even respect Holly. She didnt even play defense and that is stupid with a former boxer.


I wouldn't go as far as a dive... but just a mix of "I'm too good..." and "This is boring" and "wrestling is my real passion". I mean, the way she talked about UFC her entire career was like a career... she starts talking professional wrestling and she just gets energetic and lights up. And she has that "it" factor to be something in wrestling... moreso after this loss since they can make fights interesting instead of her bulldozing a woman's division.

Okay, now I'm wondering if it is a dive.. not for the UFC but to make a wrestling career more interesting and viable. Hmmm... okay no. Not really. Maybe. No... um... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> In that 2nd picture Rousey looks like she has no idea where she's at or who she's talking to.


That is what it looks like when someone is punch drunk


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Feeling smug that I got to witness a piece of UFC history.
:datass

Still all like 








at the result.

This is the UFC equivalent of the ending of The Undertaker's streak.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

By the way how bout Hunt STILL pushing onward getting them W's.


----------



## dashing_man

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> I wanted to see Dana's face.
> 
> Remember his face when Brock lost?


did Ronda lose on purpose because people back then said Brock lost that match on purpose :justsayin


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tate has to wait.

Or.....

Triple Threat! :vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kabraxal said:


> I wouldn't go as far as a dive... but just a mix of "I'm too good..." and "This is boring" and "wrestling is my real passion". I mean, the way she talked about UFC her entire career was like a career... she starts talking professional wrestling and she just gets energetic and lights up. And she has that "it" factor to be something in wrestling... moreso after this loss since they can make fights interesting instead of her bulldozing a woman's division.
> 
> Okay, now I'm wondering if it is a dive.. not for the UFC but to make a wrestling career more interesting and viable. Hmmm... okay no. Not really. Maybe. No... um... hmmmmmmmm


Take a dive is probably a poor choice of words. I just mean take it lightly and not even try to train and if she loses, oh well she will get a rematch for even more money and now that she has lost , maybe Dana will let her do wrestling too since she is not undefeated anymore.

It was like when Tyson lost to Douglas. Tyson was not prepared for the fight and lost.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

dashing_man said:


> did Ronda lose on purpose because people back then said Brock lost that match on purpose :justsayin


I don't recall hearing that about the Cain fight. I have heard that about the Reem fight and it looked that way to me as well.

Holms showed Ronda up, plain and simple.


----------



## DDMac

birthday_massacre said:


> ]
> It was like when Tyson lost to Douglas. Tyson was not prepared for the fight and lost.


But Tyson just got caught by goliath of a man. Holly schooled Rousey.

And no, I think she absolutely wanted to win this fight. I just think she started to believe her own hype when it came to her striking. Her fucking trainer talking up her sparring sessions. "She's knocking people out with body shots." She's still a bad mofo tho. Ready for the rematch.

My apologies for shitting on GSP for playing it safe through all his defenses.


----------



## KC Armstrong

The excuses are hilarious already.


----------



## dashing_man

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Now we need Punk to get merked in his debut fight to top it off. :bosstrips


Punk needs to change his gender or upgrade to Heavyweight if he wants to face a nobody in his first fight. His class is the most dangerous class in UFC, doubt Punk will win


----------



## Liam Miller

Yes holly fucking yes yes yes yes.



Fuck u dana and FU ronda.


----------



## Slickback

Her trainer is a fucking deluded tool. They're perfect for each other.


----------



## EyeZac

TheLooseCanon said:


> Tate has to wait.
> 
> Or.....
> 
> Triple Threat! :vince$


Holm vs. Tate early next year and then Holm vs. Rousey II in July.

Making all the money.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Souljah Boy said:


> Her trainer is a fucking deluded tool. They're perfect for each other.



They were telling her she was doing great after the first round and Rogan was like "That's crazy talk". Hilarious


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Now we need Punk to get merked in his debut fight to top it off. :bosstrips


I'm not happy Rousey lost but it would make me immensely happy to watch Phil "tough guy" Brooks get the ever living shit kicked out of him. Shit, just book him against Holly Holm (taking NOTHING away from her either with that comment)!


DDMac said:


> But Tyson just got caught by goliath of a man. Holly schooled Rousey.
> 
> And no, I think she absolutely wanted to win this fight. I just think she started to believe her own hype when it came to her striking. Her fucking trainer talking up her sparring sessions. "She's knocking people out with body shots." She's still a bad mofo tho. Ready for the rematch.
> 
> My apologies for shitting on GSP for playing it safe through all his defenses.


Yeah of course Rousey wanted to win! She's a championship caliber fighter! She was just too damn stubborn to want to prove her striking to "the people". I really think that was the problem. The media. The celebrity. All the Cyborg talk. It factors in. 

When the striking wasn't working and she was getting rocked, her trainers should've called an audible and told her "stop playing around and tap the bitch out". Instead, they told her she was doing great. fpalm 

This was a team failure.


----------



## Slickback

God I'm so hyped right now. Cant wait to see Dana at the press conference.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Apparently they took Ronda straight to the hospital.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/14/ronda-rousey-hospitalized-after-brutal-knock-out/


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I like Ronda and all but she had that coming.

Now for Conor to lose emphatically.


----------



## KC Armstrong

^ Nope, King Conor will be coronated in 4 weeks.


----------



## Blade Runner

Irish Jet said:


> Holm has no chance. She won't get out of the 1st.


:banderas


----------



## EyeZac

KC Armstrong said:


> They were telling her she was doing great after the first round and Rogan was like "That's crazy talk". Hilarious


He's so fired.

Also can I just say that Greg Jackson is awesome. Such a good coach.


----------



## VRsick

Ronda looked like she had never been in a fight before. Happy she got her clocked cleaned. She was being such a disrespectful cunt. That shit at the weigh in, that instagram post, not touching gloves, that late shot. GG, see you at wrestlemania ronda.


----------



## Blackbeard

I just realized that EA announced Ronda Rousey as the cover star for the UFC 2 Video Game 2 days ago

:maury


----------



## Rush

People were actually sleeping on Holm? :hayden3 Or did everyone just buy into the Rousey hype?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

KC Armstrong said:


> Apparently they took Ronda straight to the hospital.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/14/ronda-rousey-hospitalized-after-brutal-knock-out/


Of course, did you see dat ass whoopin'?


----------



## Impolite

Ronda Rousey, more like Ronda Lousey. I always knew she was a fraud. And to think people got mad at me here for saying Floyd would beat her in an MMA fight. She has no chin. As soon as she was rocked, the gig was up. I really hope we get a rematch so Holm can finish her round 1 next.


----------



## Kabraxal

birthday_massacre said:


> Take a dive is probably a poor choice of words. I just mean take it lightly and not even try to train and if she loses, oh well she will get a rematch for even more money and now that she has lost , maybe Dana will let her do wrestling too since she is not undefeated anymore.
> 
> It was like when Tyson lost to Douglas. Tyson was not prepared for the fight and lost.


She didn't seem ready... or just there. 

Ever since WM I was worried this would happen. It is clear her real passion is wrestling and it has only become more so the past few months. She talks about UFC, it's a job... she talks about wrestling and she's a giddy little kid all over again. Mix that with a healthy does of arrogance, both her own fault and media built, and I'm not really shocked this happened. 

Unlike everyone else, Holmes had a definitive strength. Ronda played right into it and that was that. I think, if her head was completely in the game, this would be a different story. Very much like Tyson/Douglas.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Wonder what that black hole known as Sherdog's collective reaction is right now. Even though we at WF are scattered as fuck and can have some really petty opinions, we collectively damn sure aren't as bad as the collective sherdogers.


----------



## VRsick

Joe Rogan is going to cry himself asleep tonight.


----------



## Rated R™

I hate nothing more than to hear people making excuses for Ronda's loss, her head wasn't in the game? GTFO.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665769663910043648
:lmao


----------



## 3ku1

I don't think Ronda is a fraud. I still think she is the better fighter. She clearly was not mentally in the game for some reason. If they had a rematch, I think Ronda could take her down.


----------



## KC Armstrong

3ku1 said:


> I don't think Ronda is a fraud. I still think she is the better fighter. She clearly was not mentally in the game for some reason. If they had a rematch, I think Ronda could take her down.




No excuses. Again, Ronda wasn't the better fighter tonight who got caught by a lucky punch. No, she got punked, outclassed, Holly was better in every way imaginable. Sorry, I'm not a Ronda hater, but after watching Holly teach her a lesson you can't just say "Oh, she's still better, her head wasn't in it."


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Somewehre, probably with money involved, Floyd is like:


----------



## Natecore

How soon until this new chick gets popped for a drug violation?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

It wasn't a head not in the game problem. 
It was a strategy problem. Period. 
You don't go toe to toe with Holly Holm when you're not as proficient as a striker.
Ronda refused to be humble about that, her team failed her, and it cost her.



WrestlingOracle said:


> Somewehre, probably with money involved, Floyd is like:


Now this cocky bastard I would love to see get the shit kicked out of him. But the difference with Mayweather is that when you box you only have the option of that 1 style. Boxing. Mayweather has mastered that and owns his weight class. Put him in a grappling match in the UFC men's division and watch what happens. 

Rousey should've played to her strengths. Judo and ground.


----------



## Slickback

Rated R™ said:


> I hate nothing more than to hear people making excuses for Ronda's loss, her head wasn't in the game? GTFO.


Fucking agree man, pathetic. SO her fucking chasing Holly all around the ring showed that she wasn't in it? Stop.


----------



## Kabraxal

Rated R™ said:


> I hate nothing more than to hear people making excuses for Ronda's loss, her head wasn't in the game? GTFO.


Not excuses.. she lost because she tried to outstrike a kick boxer. Whether that is from arrogance, apathy, or something else who knows. 

And really, look at that fight. Ronda's only takedowns both came off of trading strikes and were quite high from their starting points. That is completely "o shit!" reactions and not her normal calculated attack. Her only low attempt was the kick. 

And listening to the inter round coaching again.... what in the flying fuck?! Doing great? Fire that motherfucker because even I would have told her to stop going toe to toe and make her tap!


----------



## KC Armstrong

Natecore said:


> How soon until this new chick gets popped for a drug violation?



She was smarter and technically superior. Don't need drugs for that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

it was as comprehensive a schooling as it could have been. If Ronda can take you down and get the armbar, then shes the victor. That should have been what she tried to do the entire time. Anyone who has ever watched Rousey knows shes shit on her feet and striking. Instead she came to eat shots with her hands down. Also apparently Edmund told her she did well after Round 1. ut.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Within the first 30 seconds I knew Ronda was in serious trouble. She did her usual schtick and Holly was having none of it. By the end of the first round, I thought Holly might win this by decision as this was the first round Ronda has ever lost, but the knockout came out of nowhere.

Ronda was thrown off her game early on and you could see it as she looked to be in a drunken stupor at points throughout the fight. When she missed the punch and fell after Holly ducked, I knew it was only a matter of time.

Congratulations to Holly Holm, not only for winning the title, but for humbling Rousey.


----------



## VRsick

KC Armstrong said:


> She was smarter and technically superior. Don't need drugs for that.


I think he meant UFC spikes her piss to safe their super star ronda.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It wasn't a head not in the game problem.
> It was a strategy problem. Period.
> You don't go toe to toe with Holly Holm when you're not as proficient as a striker.
> *Ronda refused to be humble about that, her team failed her, and it cost her.*


Her mom kept telling her that her coach was garbage.


----------



## Slickback

Rousey's mum was spot on about Edmund. Scum


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Ronda did everything she does. Even the same set up on the armbar. The problem is it didn't work this time. Rematch is probably in the work which I think is a mistake. Ronda needs to work on her striking and actually fighting with strategy, hopefully she goes and trains with Matt Hume or someone like that.


----------



## Kabraxal

Souljah Boy said:


> Rousey's mum was spot on about Edmund. Scum


Seriously.. that would be like any coach going into halftime down by multiple scores (pick your sport) and saying "you're doing great! Keep it up!" Fucking idiot, she should have started going for the takedown in second one, not stand toe to fucking toe with a kick boxer.


----------



## EyeZac

Holm really should starting using "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" as her catchphrase.


----------



## Slickback

Jose Aldo is gonna stop the Connor train.


----------



## Rush

Natecore said:


> How soon until this new chick gets popped for a drug violation?


Of all the flavours you could be, you chose salty :hayden3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Watching the post fight conference.
Dana looks like a damn plump sausage!


----------



## Rush

Souljah Boy said:


> Jose Aldo is gonna stop the Connor train.


Good to have another on Team Aldo


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Holly's talking and she's sitting next to a Bieber-clone. :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665784950247940096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665790347872636930:shmoney

Tate coming for that title after Holm kicks Rousey's head off for the second time.


----------



## obby

rousey got DUNKED ON :mark: :woo


----------



## Cashmere

Leonardo Spanky said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665784950247940096
> :shmoney
> 
> Tate coming for that title after Holm kicks Rousey's head off for the second time.












All the way to the fucking bank.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Too fucking bad Ronda is not sitting there. Would have loved to see her right after someone made her humble Iron Sheik style.


----------



## EyeZac

Amanda Nunes is going full "this mah belt" on twitter. So many options now that Ronda has lost.

Holm vs. Tate
Holm vs. Nunes

All the options!


----------



## Slickback

Want to see Holm vs Nunes the most, but too bad will never happen


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Glad Amy Schumer beat Ronda.


----------



## DDMac

Miesha's annoying. Why are you posting ANYTHING? You got tore up twice.


----------



## wkc_23

Holm's completely embarrassed Rousey


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Aw Dana,


----------



## EyeZac

DDMac said:


> Miesha's annoying. Why are you posting ANYTHING? You got tore up twice.


What happens when Tate loses another title fight and this time it's going to be against Holm? We are reaching Faber levels of failure with this one.

Edit: Considering that Rousey beat Tate twice and Holm just wrecked Rousey in two rounds it would seem that Holm has a really good chance of sending Tate into retirement.


----------



## Blackbeard

This might arguably go down as one of my most favorite sporting moments of all time. The euphoria I've been feeling since the fight ended still hasn't begun to dissipate at all :drose

I hope I am able to replicate this feeling on Dec 12th :fingerscrossed Hell god knows what'll happen to me if Rockhold and Aldo both win that night


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Cashmere

DDMac said:


> Miesha's annoying. Why are you posting ANYTHING? You got tore up twice.


She's won 4 straight fights since 2013. Now she gets to beat Holm :banderas


----------



## DDMac

^Stop.



EyeZac said:


> What happens when Tate loses another title fight and this time it's going to be against Holm? We are reaching Faber levels of failure with this one.
> 
> Edit: Considering that Rousey beat Tate twice and Holm just wrecked Rousey in two rounds it would seem that Holm has a really good chance of sending Tate into retirement.


I thought Ronda would just wrestle with Holly and catch her with an armbar at some point.

I haven't the faintest fucking idea what Miesha could even think about doing.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Blackbeard said:


> This might arguably go down as one of my most favorite sporting moments of all time. The euphoria I've been feeling since the fight ended still hasn't begun to dissipate at all :drose
> 
> I hope I am able to replicate this feeling on Dec 12th :fingerscrossed Hell god knows what'll happen to me if Rockhold and Aldo both win that night


You put my favorite part in your sig. :dance


----------



## Cashmere

EyeZac said:


> Considering that Rousey beat Tate twice and Holm just wrecked Rousey in two rounds it would seem that Holm has a really good chance of sending Tate into retirement.


LOL!


----------



## KC Armstrong

> This might arguably go down as one of my most favorite sporting moments of all time. The euphoria I've been feeling since the fight ended still hasn't begun to dissipate at all



This will only be topped when Conor knocks Aldo the fuck out. Holy shit, I can't wait 4 more weeks.


----------



## EyeZac

Ickey Shuffle said:


> She's won 4 straight fights since 2013. Now she gets to beat Holm :banderas


:StephenA2

She couldn't even beat Ronda but she's going to beat the woman who destroyed Ronda?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

wkc_23 said:


> Holm's completely embarrassed Rousey


Holly's built like a tank. Visible back muscle.
Ronda's body looks soft in comparison.
It looks like there was clear strength advantage at play too. 
At the conference Holm said that Rousey did try to go for the throws and whatnot but Holly was able to shut it down due to her training. 

Holm earned it.


----------



## Cashmere

EyeZac said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> She couldn't even beat Ronda but she's going to beat the woman who destroyed Ronda?


LolMMAMath

Miesha already proved that she has no problem standing :mj


----------



## DDMac

Ickey Shuffle said:


> LolMMAMath
> 
> Miesha already proved that she has no problem standing :mj


She's gonna outbox Holly Holm?


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Miesha already proved that she has no problem standing



You sure she wouldn't have a problem against one of the best female boxers of all time? Please...


----------



## Irish Jet

Is it?


----------



## Blackbeard

@Ickey Shuffle, a little preview of Holm vs. Tate.......



Spoiler: a spoiler


----------



## cactus_jack22

All I know is boxing/mma can be so unpredictable. everyone though rousey would whip this chick. it's amazing floyd hasn't been beaten yet.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> @Ickey Shuffle, a little preview of Holm vs. Tate.......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a spoiler


Whole lot of big talk :lol. But you know they won't make the fight. They know what would happen. I know what would happen. 
You know what would happen Blackbeard :mj


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

My excitement over Ronda losing made me completely forget it's my birthday. Damn, she lost on my birthday. Even better.


----------



## Slickback

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Elly Elephant

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> My excitement over Ronda losing made me completely forget it's my birthday. Damn, she lost on my birthday. Even better.


I can relate i needed a pick me up, after all the depressing news lately, this is an early Christmas present for me,  

this is a tiny win i needed, finally something in the media that makes me smile  it's a nice change,

and seeing the reactions in this thread is the icing on the cake


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Souljah Boy said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA


In theory I could beat Brock Lesnar. In practice I would have to beg him to not hurt me.


----------



## Annihilus

Can't stop laughing at this, it's like a glitch in a UFC video game. The walk after she does it is also like "TFW you trip and fall in public and try to play it cool"


----------



## Drago

Joanna "Facewrecker" Jedrzejczyk :banderas


----------



## Rush

cactus_jack22 said:


> All I know is boxing/mma can be so unpredictable. everyone though rousey would whip this chick. it's amazing floyd hasn't been beaten yet.


I said earlier in the chatbox that if it stays on the feet for 2 rounds Holm will win easy. It stayed on the feet for 2 rounds (for the most part) and Holm won easily :draper2



Souljah Boy said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA


Hey now, theoretically i could beat any of the UFC Heavyweights. In practice i'd get killed but theoretically i could beat any of them :evil


----------



## Rankles75

No doubt in my mind that all the WWE talk and getting into movies caused Rousey to take her eyes off the prize. Should have left all that shit until she was done with UFC...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Ronda seemed to just becoming too dazzled by her own celebrity. 
Basically she was Apollo Creed and Holm was the Russian.


----------



## Rush

You go with the Rocky reference and you don't go with Clubber Lane vs Rocky? Could not be more fitting. One fighter working their way up the ranks, the other getting sponsorships, eyes off the prize and fighting cans (or cupcakes :evil)


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

^ That could work too but the Russian and Holm's demeanor are much closer. 
Holm was just there to do business. She wasn't a Clubber Lang type killer. 
Hell, Ronda's more fitting for that role.


----------



## Blackbeard

Hubris played a big factor tonight. You just know Ronda was like "I'll show them, I am going to outclass this former boxer at her own game."

The fact she didn't even bother to touch gloves with Holly made the stoppage that much more sweeter :banderas

I'll be really curious to see how Ronda responds to this loss, you have to figure Edmond will be fired within the near future, the advice he gave her after round 1 boggles my mind.

As much as I dislike Ronda I'd hate to see her run off to Hollywood like Carano did, she's without a doubt a talented athlete, she just succumbed to her own clippings. 

The media should learn a lesson here, the went over the top with all the hype they created around Rousey, they built her into this mythical great without even bothering to take a real look at the competition she was facing. Most sensible rational fans could see some solid holes in her game.


----------



## validreasoning

EyeZac said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> She couldn't even beat Ronda but she's going to beat the woman who destroyed Ronda?


MMA doesn't really work like that, in theory anybody can lose at any time. Raquel Pennington went to split decision with Holm like two fights ago and Tate is better than Pennington


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

She should absolutely try and avenge her loss!
Can you imagine the amount of buys Rousey vs. Holm II would get!?
:faint:

:hmm: Wonder what the odds would be on *that *one?

Does Cyborg enter the picture now anyway? Face Holm? 
:mark: 
It's getting even more interesting now. 
"Rousey wins. Rousey wins. Rousey wins."
You can't have that narrative forever.


----------



## Slickback

Rousey/Holm II
Tate/Cyborg

That is if Cyborg fights at 135 at all, Tate would probs be the first opponent lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Souljah Boy said:


> Rousey/Holm II
> Tate/Cyborg
> 
> That is if Cyborg fights at 135 at all, Tate would probs be the first opponent lol


----------



## Rush

Honestly half the advice her coach gave her is like every other coach. Very few of them say outright "you lost that round". However what separates the good coaches from the average ones is giving some pointer about how to fix their game for the next round. He absolutely didn't do that, she went back out there and got hammered.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

What happens when you trade fists with a boxer. Like most UFC fighters, their head movement, angles and footwork are awful.

Any decent boxer, in good condition would do a number on most UFC fighters for precisely that reason. A boxer is an expert at judging distance.

Ronda is a great talent, an ambassador for the sport, but she got arrogant and paid the price. I've seen a couple of her sessions attempting to box. This was an easy fight to pick if you saw them.


----------



## Banez

Too big of a buzz around Rousey too lately. we'll see if she can bounce back from a loss.


----------



## EyeZac

Rush said:


> Honestly half the advice her coach gave her is like every other coach. Very few of them say outright "you lost that round". However what separates the good coaches from the average ones is giving some pointer about how to fix their game for the next round. He absolutely didn't do that, she went back out there and got hammered.


Which is basically what Ronda's mum has been complaining about lately. Today not only exposed the flaws in Rousey's game but also in Edmond's coaching. He gave her nothing during the short time he had with her. She was obviously being outclassed on the feet and yet we didn't hear him stress that she needs to get the fight to the ground straight away. The plan to stand with an elite striker like Holm was horrible and I didn't expect it. Pride and all that stuff is fine but when you're getting wrecked in a title fight the coach needs to shut that shit down.

I would love to see what an elite coach could do with Ronda.


----------



## Chloe

Guys I've been thinking. Y'all heard of the Madden Cover Jinx right? Well what if Rousey's defeat is part of the UFC Cover Jinx? Think about it:

*EA Sports UFC (1):*

Jon Jones: Has a hit-and-run and gets stripped of the title
Alexander Gustaffson: Suffers a devastating defeat in his home country

and now...

*EA Sports UFC 2:*

Ronda Rousey: Suffers her first ever loss

...

Who will the jinx get next? :wee-bey


*EDIT:* You can even take this back to the Undisputed games:

*UFC Undisputed 2010:*

Brock Lesnar: Suffers losses to Cain and Overeem which lead to his retirement from the sport.

*UFC Undisputed 3:*

Anderson Silva: Suffers losses to Weidman one of which completely snap his leg and puts him out of action.

...

These aren't just regular losses to regular fighters, these are career altering losses that damn near megastars have experienced. If you're a UFC fighter and you're reading this, decline that fucking cover yo. :woah


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665783062190530561
:duck


----------



## Rush

Yeah her coach is shit but if we're going to criticise then criticise the right aspect of his shitness :brodgers



Muerte al fascismo said:


> What happens when you trade fists with a boxer. Like most UFC fighters, their head movement, angles and footwork are awful.
> 
> *Any decent boxer, in good condition would do a number on most UFC fighters for precisely that reason. A boxer is an expert at judging distance.
> *
> Ronda is a great talent, an ambassador for the sport, but she got arrogant and paid the price. I've seen a couple of her sessions attempting to box. This was an easy fight to pick if you saw them.


Any decent MMA fighter, with a bit of a fight IQ, wouldn't try and stand with a boxer. They'd take them down as quick as possible and make them look silly on the ground. Either that or they leg kick the absolute shit out of their front leg. 

In a boxing bout the boxer is generally going to win, in an MMA fight the MMA fighter is generally going to use their skills in areas other than striking to win.


----------



## Slickback

Its what happens when your surrounded by a bunch of fucking yes men.

Brendan Schaub was right....for once

















Shame.


----------



## lectoryo

Ha. Hahaha. Seeing her face being pummeled gave me an unusual amount of joy.


----------



## tommo010

I like Ronda but





So she's human after all but why was she even trying to stand toe to toe with a boxer is beyond me, if that was the game plan going into this fight then her coach needs fired, although I think that will be it for her now the bright lights of Hollywood and a Wrestlemanaia paycheck will be calling the rematch buys would be huge but I've always said the day she gets beat she will walk away from MMA now she has movies and WWE to fall back on.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Rush said:


> Yeah her coach is shit but if we're going to criticise then criticise the right aspect of his shitness :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> Any decent MMA fighter, with a bit of a fight IQ, wouldn't try and stand with a boxer. They'd take them down as quick as possible and make them look silly on the ground. Either that or they leg kick the absolute shit out of their front leg.
> 
> In an boxing bout the boxer is generally going to win, in an MMA fight the MMA fighter is generally going to use their skills in areas other than striking to win.


Good points, but the fact MMA is a better organized sport and on the rise, has led many fighters and fans to underestimate how detailed the sport of boxing is. From what I've seen, even from the top fighters, is that they walk onto shots. When they go for a takedown a good boxer would use his footwork and time the guy coming in. Their feints are lazy and they seem clueless when somebody starts to change the angle of attacks.

A lot of MMA fighters know how to throw haymakers, but that's not the same as being able to box. A lot do not do even the simple thing of bringing their hands up back to the chin

Of course a boxer would be just as stupid to not at least prepare for takedown/leg kick offense. Boxers are just as guilty in the modern era of neglecting technique due to improved athleticism. 

This debate is somewhat apples and oranges, but Ronda and her fans were disrespectful in boxing as a discipline. This is the first time MMA has had a decent boxer, not out of their prime and in shape. 

Hopefully fans and MMA fighters will show the sport a little more respect.


----------



## obby

This is just her Rocky 3 moment IMO.

Gonna knock Holm the fuck out and then go to Iraq and beat their champion to end terrorism.


----------



## Slickback

This just makes her weigh in scuffle look even more retarded.

"THIS ISN'T THE FIRST TIME YOU THOUGHT YOUR CAMP COULD BEAT ME." - lol


----------



## Vic Capri

It was a lucky kick and everybody fucking knows it! :cuss:

- Vic


----------



## EyeZac

Would enjoy seeing Ronda return and still claim to be undisputed and undefeated while at the same time giving a completely false description about how the fight was a back and forth struggle with each fighter being pushed to the limit.

I liked it last time someone did it and I'll like it even more this time.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

lmao. Feminist blown the eff out. Gee, where are her boxing skills now?


----------



## BornBad

How in the hell Ronda came with this poor cardio and such wack game... Oh what shit boxing she have. Mayweather probably laughing his ass off right now

Holms dominated the whole fight without pressure. I hope Ronda learned her lesson and stay humble after such a fiasco


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The full fight for those that missed Rousey's humbling. 

x3dvw4u_ronda-rousey-lost-vs-holly-holm-ufc-193-full-fight-15-11-2015_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3...olly-holm-ufc-193-full-fight-15-11-2015_sport

:trips5


----------



## Stone Hot

I wake up to find out Ronda has lost her first fight  feels like WM30 when Takers streak was broken


----------



## Joel Anthony

Ronda was looking scared and wanted no part of that girl once she realized she didn't have the hands for her. thorough shalacking.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Outclassed all over every second of that "fight". Watching her head bounce off the floor :Banderas


----------



## Drago

Everyone is talking about Ronda, meanwhile I am all like:


----------



## EyeZac

Drago said:


> Everyone is talking about Ronda, meanwhile I am all like:


Thank goodness she's still perfect.


----------



## TheJack

Damn, she (sunday) schooled her real good. 


"Champ, beautiful work." Edmond Tarverdyan, super genius.


----------



## Stinger Fan

lol I knew Holm would beat Rousey and no one wanted to listen .


----------



## aquarius

Ronda simply put too much on her plate and was not prepared for this fight.

If you are going to be a MMA fighter, you need to STICK to being a MMA fighter. Not talk about your personal life. Not do movies. Not do talk shows. Etc. It was obviously a huge lack of training/scouting on part of Ronda.

Also bad gesture that Holly extended her fists and she refused...not only that but Holly was the one that afterwards hugged her.

At the end of the day, I think Ronda needed this lose to get her head back in MMA. Everything was really just too much to handle. 

Ronda should ask for a rematch and prepare it a lot better. I think she can beat Holly, irrelevant of the "slaughter" that we saw.


----------



## aquarius

Stinger Fan said:


> lol I knew Holm would beat Rousey and no one wanted to listen .


Rousey beat herself. Don't get me wrong, Im sure Holm is a excellent fighter but Rousey showed no preparation at all.


----------



## Rush

Marty said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Outclassed all over every second of that "fight". Watching her head bounce off the floor :Banderas


Former Usernames
ROUSEY

Tell me more about how happy you are she got beat Moz :klopp5



aquarius said:


> Rousey beat herself. Don't get me wrong, Im sure Holm is a excellent fighter but Rousey showed no preparation at all.


No, Holm beat her. Straight up clowned her on the feet, kept her cool in the clinch and on the ground in the brief moments the fight was there.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Ronda should ask for a rematch and prepare it a lot better. I think she can beat Holly, irrelevant of the "slaughter" that we saw.


Agreed. Everybody's jumping on the Holm bandwagon now.

- Vic


----------



## Rush

Vic Capri said:


> Agreed. Everybody's jumping on the Holm bandwagon now.
> 
> - Vic


No, a lot of casuals are jumping off the Rousey bandwagon and a lot of hardcore fans are feeling smug and justified for saying Rousey has had weak striking for years. 

This was the first fight where she faced a high level striker and she got her ass handed to her. Do i think Rousey can beat her in a rematch? Absolutely. Just has to come in and not try to strike with someone who is clearly a much better striker. She bought into her own hype about how good she was at boxing and got punished for it.


----------



## Berserk

Ronda's stand up has never been great but she was seriously exposed here. She was completely gassed early, kept running after Holm. Horrible strategy.

Holm just did everything right in this fight. Unlike Miesha Tate who chose to keep clinching with Ronda for some reason.


----------



## KO Lariat

I've been saying for years. These women need to cut angles against Ronda.


----------



## Stormbringer

Do we have a gif of the KO?


----------



## Elly Elephant

DX-Superkick said:


> Do we have a gif of the KO?


not sure, but i do have this


----------



## Stinger Fan

aquarius said:


> Rousey beat herself. Don't get me wrong, Im sure Holm is a excellent fighter but Rousey showed no preparation at all.


Stop making excuses. "Showed no preparation" come on, she got beat down against a top level fighter , the first one she's faced ever. She beat up on a ton of cans and people thought she was the greatest thing ever. 



Vic Capri said:


> Agreed. Everybody's jumping on the Holm bandwagon now.
> 
> - Vic


No, its just that people understood Holm had the striking to beat up on Rousey. Holm is a legit boxing champion, not just some random fighter but an actual champion. Watch any Rousey fights and you can see how horrible her striking really is and she was actually knocking out people , which shows that the womens divisions aren't very good. Rousey is the best of a bad bunch but that doesn't mean she's a top P4P fighter or one of the greatest of all time as people were claiming she was or that she could beat up on male fighters . The hype train was ridiculous


----------



## Stone Hot

The rematch is gonna be epic :mark:


----------



## TCE

Didn't expect that, damn. To quote Joe Rogan, "Holm is a motherfucker".

So happy for her.

And Hunto got another victory, a great night.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

More comments from Meisha Tate:



> Miesha Tate had no problem kicking Ronda Rousey when she was down following Holly Holm’s shocking knockout victory in the UFC 193 main event.
> 
> Tate (17-5 MMA, 4-2 UFC), a longtime rival of Rousey (12-1 MMA, 6-1 UFC), did not put a filter on her thoughts about Holm’s (10-0 MMA, 3-0 UFC) upset victory to capture the UFC women’s bantamweight title at Etihad Stadium in Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> *“I’m f-cking stoked; f-ck Ronda Rousey,” *Tate told MMA News Source. “*F-ck her and her ‘Nobody has the right to beat me.’ Nobody has the right to beat you? Well you just got beat, b-tch. … Anyways, I’m proud of Holly. She had a perfect, flawless game plan. She came in with it (Saturday) and now she is the champion.”*
> 
> Despite two past losses to “Rowdy,” Tate was originally expected to be the one to challenge Rousey at UFC 193 due to a four-fight winning streak that most recently saw her top Jessica Eye by unanimous decision at UFC on FOX 16 in July.
> 
> Although she was publicly promised a championship fight, the UFC reneged and booked Holm against Rousey.
> 
> Tate has caused a media storm ever since she was passed over, publicly calling out the UFC for mishandling her situation and even threatening retirement if certain demands were not met.
> 
> It appears Holm’s victory has reinvigorated Tate’s desire to fight, though, because “Cupcake” believes she should be the first to challenge the new champion, even if UFC President Dana White has already said a rematch with Rousey is likely on deck.
> 
> *“I’m looking forward to that fight,”* Tate said. *"I think I’m next in line,” *Tate said.


http://mmajunkie.com/2015/11/miesha...er-ko-loss-at-ufc-193-you-just-got-beat-b-tch

:tucky


----------



## skynetwins1990

Maybe she got a big head. I still want to see Ronda vs Cyborg!!!


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Rousey fought lousey.

1. To begin with she shouldn't have been trying to go toe to toe with Holm.

2. The moment she realized she couldn't go toe to toe with her she should have been trying to get her down. Going AFTER HER was the wrong way to do that.

If you want to get someone on the mat you need to bait them/let them come to you.

A loss was needed for her to reevaluate her ego and I undoubtedly see her beat her the second time around as long as she doesn't start doubting herself.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

:trips8


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Talk about irony. She predicted exactly how her defeat would go at the 25 second mark, despite being overconfident and insisting that it's not going to happen.*


----------



## Cashmere

DX-Superkick said:


> Do we have a gif of the KO?












:trips5


----------



## Lethal Evans

Could tell Rousey was off her game from the weigh ins, as someone already mentioned it's usually Rousey acting cool then her opponents being the kids but she was the one taking things personally at the weigh in.

Then we didn't see the usual Rousey rush at the start of the fight and the fact she was so gassed after Round 1? Shows a total lack of prep.

No taking away from Holm, what a fantastic fighter and incredible striker however I do think Rousey lost this for herself. She seemed to believe her own hype and she was shook when on the receiving end of Holms' striking ability that she couldn't match. Her sloppiness lead to Holms being granted the opportunity for that kick and what a decisive kick it was.

A lot was said before about having time off until UFC 200, maybe this is her excuse, she can get her movies out of the way before screwing her head back on tight and coming back to destroy Holms' in the way the Ronda we're used to should.


----------



## Green Light

R

E

K

T


----------



## watts63

OLE!


----------



## Liam Miller

watts63 said:


> OLE!


That was stunning, talk about getting mugged off.


----------



## Amazing End 96

so happy Ronda lost she was getting too arrogant. shes should stick what made her who she is her judo. standing thinking she is a boxer was pathetic. Holms made her look like a rookie.


----------



## jwker2

Who's the girl on the right of your sig?


----------



## samizayn

The only "undeniable" champions that are still standing are Jon Jones and José Aldo... I wonder if Aldo's next.


----------



## Bad Gone

Good Lord, how satisfaying was that :trips5

Can't wait for UFC 194. I might faint from over satisfaction when Aldo puts McGregor to sleep.


----------



## nightmare515

Ronda is likely going through a whole laundry list of emotions after this. Despair, anger, embarrassment, etc. She was rude towards Holly Holm and acted like an arrogant bitch and then ended up not just losing but getting her ass kicked. That has to be extremely embarrassing. 

The sad part is that nobody really knows just how much of her arrogance is her own fault and how much of it is pushed by the company. We all know that Dana White encourages these people to act like assholes because it makes for more interesting television. Some of them buy into it and some of them don't and keep their humility. There is nothing wrong with being proud of your accomplishments but always be careful when being an arrogant asshole, one day SOMEBODY will put you in your place and when it happens it's going to be 10 times worse if you were a cocky prick. 

I for one respect humility and I can't stand arrogance. Even after Ronda acted like a complete disrespectful bitch Holly STILL stood there and kept trying to come over to see if she was ok after she kicked her head off. She wasn't jumping in her face talking shit or pointing her finger or laughing at her, she was in shock that she won, ran around happy for a few seconds and walked right over with what looked like genuine concern for Ronda's well being. The refs and officials had to tell her to back away. 

Ronda made the crucial mistake of becoming too popular for her own good. She had the entire world in her ear telling her how great she was and how she was unbeatable and all that shit. Hell there were people out there believing that she could legitimately beat up some of the guys in UFC. When you have so many people in your ear like that it becomes virtually impossible to not start to believe some of it. She didn't take her opponent seriously because she had gotten so used to just beating the shit out of the other women in seconds. When you have idiots out there telling you that you, as a woman, can beat up professional male fighters because you are "that good" then how are you supposed to take other females seriously? 

I for one had no problem with Ronda before this last match. Like someone else said it's usually her opponents who act stupid and childish, not vice versa. But when this whole thing began with Holly Holm and I saw the way Ronda was acting I wanted nothing more than to see her get beaten. Then when the bell rang and she refused to even touch gloves I was like yeah fuck this I hope Holly knocks her ass out. And sure enough not only did she lose she got completely outclassed, embarrassed, and got her ass kicked and knocked out. The entire bar was screaming NOOOO, holy shit, are you serious....Meanwhile I sat there with a smile on my face, "good". She deserved to get put in her place for the pathetic way she was acting. 

When the inevitable interviews come out if she is smart she will chuck that arrogant ass attitude and be humble and respectful about what just happened to her. Don't come out talking about how this was a fluke and Holly better enjoy her 10 mins of fame or any of that. She needs to come out and just flat out say that she was outclassed and the better person won but she will train harder and and come back for round 2. Anything other than something simple like that will look retarded. You simply cannot be arrogant after that match we just saw without looking like an idiot. She didn't just lose she got her ass kicked, and I don't want to hear any "excuses" as to why. It wasn't a lucky punch that got her, she was systematically ripped apart for the entire match then kicked in the head and knocked out. That was no fluke by any means and she tries to say it was then she will look like an even bigger fool than she does right now.


----------



## TCE




----------



## watts63

TCE said:


>







LOL It need this song.


----------



## Dolorian

*Fun Fact:* Rousey is Holm's shortest MMA fight.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

EyeZac said:


> Thank goodness she's still perfect.


Sure she is. "Perfect" until someone beats her.

Valerie beat herself IMO. She never seemed like her head was fully in the game. She had plenty of opportunity and initial good rounds where she was firing back with some very nice blows of her own. It would've been a tough fight still no doubt, but I really think Valerie could've pulled it off if she fought differently. 

That said, Joanna's a little stick of dynamite of there and caught Val flush in the face multiple times. I was screaming back at Val "Punch *her *in the f***** face!"


----------



## Cashmere

validreasoning said:


> MMA doesn't really work like that, in theory anybody can lose at any time. Raquel Pennington went to split decision with Holm like two fights ago and Tate is better than Pennington


^.

Stop making sense. Logic doesn't apply here.


----------



## Tha Pope

Looked like a proper *Holm *Schooling if you ask me










EDIT:

Breh


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*The 1* _in 12 and 1._


----------



## RKing85

Cyborg just lost her only bargaining chip. Her tweet definitly should have been a sad face.

Holm kept Rousey at distance with her jab and used her left to pop her in the face whenever she wanted to. You could tell Ronda's game plan went out the window after about 90 seconds.

Rematch at UFC 200 I'm sure.

Hopefully all sharp objects were taken away from Rogan and Dana last night.


----------



## Lethal Evans

samizayn said:


> The only "undeniable" champions that are still standing are Jon Jones and José Aldo... I wonder if Aldo's next.


I'd argue for Weidman being close to it. Undefeated and wrecked Anderson Silva twice to retain. 

Aldo is going to get cut down by McGregor. He's only post-poned his dethroning as Champ from the first attempt with his 'rib injury'.


----------



## Irish Jet

samizayn said:


> The only "undeniable" champions that are still standing are Jon Jones and José Aldo... I wonder if Aldo's next.


How the hell is Weidman not undeniable?


----------



## Liam Miller

samizayn said:


> The only "undeniable" champions that are still standing are Jon Jones and José Aldo... I wonder if Aldo's next.


----------



## Cashmere

Liam Miller said:


>


No one cares about them midgets :mj


----------



## samizayn

MrEvans said:


> I'd argue for Weidman being close to it. Undefeated and wrecked Anderson Silva twice to retain.
> 
> Aldo is going to get cut down by McGregor. He's only post-poned his dethroning as Champ from the first attempt with his 'rib injury'.


Oh no, for sure Weidman is, but I meant in the sense that he's not old-guard - he cut down the undeniable Anderson Silva. TJ wiped out Barao. Werdum beat Velasquez, and now Holm has toppled Rousey. It's like the fourth time in a couple of years we've seen these long reigning champions not just get beat, but absolutely embarrassed and outclassed. It's extremely entertaining.

Except I'm still in Aldo's corner 


Liam Miller said:


>


Irrelevant ut


----------



## Slickback

Man seen the fight like 4 times now, still as satisfying. Talk about executing a game-plan to perfection. 

Btw Mike GOldberg might have just said the most retarded thing ever.... "Takes a lot of energy being a rock-star" Pretty sure Rogan wanted to tear him a new asshole after that one.


----------



## Lethal Evans

samizayn said:


> Oh no, for sure Weidman is, but I meant in the sense that he's not old-guard - he cut down the undeniable Anderson Silva. TJ wiped out Barao. Werdum beat Velasquez, and now Holm has toppled Rousey. It's like the fourth time in a couple of years we've seen these long reigning champions not just get beat, but absolutely embarrassed and outclassed. It's extremely entertaining.
> 
> Except I'm still in Aldo's corner
> 
> 
> Irrelevant ut


Ah yeah, that's the beauty of MMA. Everyone is toppled. Cormier v Jones will be interesting; especially how his mindset is being a challenger and not the defending champ. A lot of his ability boosted by his confidence methinks.

Aldo v McGregor will make or break Conor as a star and see if he's actually for real.


----------



## Irish Jet

I think Cormier will be a lot tougher for Jones than people are thinking. Don't see him trying to force the takedowns now that he knows Jones can't be manhandled like that. His gameplan against Gus was brilliant and I expect it will be similar against Jon.

Other than that little fucker Mighty Mouse the divisions are all pretty wide open - Condit, Rockhold, Valasquez, Cruz - All good challengers and Conor/Aldo is set to be one of the biggest fights in company history. Exciting times. Cue injuries.


----------



## EyeZac

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Sure she is. "Perfect" until someone beats her.
> 
> Valerie beat herself IMO. She never seemed like her head was fully in the game. She had plenty of opportunity and initial good rounds where she was firing back with some very nice blows of her own. *It would've been a tough fight still no doubt, but I really think Valerie could've pulled it off if she fought differently. *
> 
> That said, Joanna's a little stick of dynamite of there and caught Val flush in the face multiple times. I was screaming back at Val "Punch *her *in the f***** face!"


Valerie had one good round and then Joanna kicked her in the face. After that Joanna went to work and started kicking the shit out of her leg. I didn't give Valerie any round other than the first one. It was a slow burn but you could see Joanna starting to get into her flow as the fight progressed.

The longer the fight went it appeared that Valerie was clearly outmatched.


----------



## rocknblues81

Berserk said:


> Ronda's stand up has never been great but she was seriously exposed here. She was completely gassed early, kept running after Holm. Horrible strategy.
> 
> Holm just did everything right in this fight. Unlike Miesha Tate who chose to keep clinching with Ronda for some reason.


Yes, Rousey seems to have questionable endurance, quickness and perhaps athletic ability.


----------



## EyeZac

Can someone explain why Cyborg is happy that Ronda got beat? I understand why Tate is all happy because she's probably going to get another title shot. Cyborg on the other hand just lost out on what would have been her biggest fight ever and probably the biggest fight in women's MMA. What's the point of bringing in Cyborg now? None. You just lost so much money and the chance to be UFC Champion in a fight that you believe was going to be easy. Why the hell are you happy?


----------



## Slickback

Joanna Jedrzejczyk broke two records last night

Most significant strikes ever in a Championship Bout (220)
- Most leg kicks in a UFC fight in history (70)

POLISH POWER


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Not sure why Ronda was arrogant enough to go hand to hand with Holly when that's clearly not her strength.
*


jwker2 said:


> Who's the girl on the right of your sig?


*If you're asking me, it's Catrina from Lucha Underground. She's the valet of Mil Muertes:*


----------



## Stormbringer

Someone help me here. Why is it when someone loses people have this knee jerk reaction to condemn their previous success?

Anderson Silva was martial arts gold for the better part of a decade, then he loses and all of a sudden he had it coming, WTF!? Look at his fights with Forrest, Bonnar, Belfort, Lutter, Leben and Franklin x2. Talent or wizardry, call it what you want but he was special. Then he gets clipped with a lucky punch and Rogan pulls a 540 and suddenly it's "YOU DON'T PLAY GAMES IN THE OCTAGON!" and a shit ton of people did the same. Not that they became fans of Weidman, rather they dropped Silva.

And now it's the same with Ronda here. Before last night her entire MMA fight time was the length of of a GSP/Mighty Mouse snooze-fest, 25 minutes and change. Suddenly Carmouche being a marine means nothing, McMann's medals mean nothing, Zingano and Tate's wrestling experience mean nothing and Ronda was a paper champion that fought nothings and nobodies. The narrative changed and whether it were Holm or Cyborg, the reactions would be same.

I get that casual fans play into the hype but "we" are supposed to be "smarter" than them and honestly I'm seeing a lot of 20/20 hindsight and "I knew all along" posts.


----------



## Slickback

Its mostly cause of her shit/bitchy attitude to Holy prior to the fight and in her previous fights, the whole fucking over the top worshiping of Ronda by the media, calling her most dominant athlete ever, her boxing is world class all this horseshit. All this got completely exposed last night. No chance she would have showed any humility to Holly if she had won. 

Ronda is still a great fighter, but not this god that people make her out to be.


----------



## Cliffy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666045638245810176
:duck even big Donald getting in on it


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Rousey needs to ditch the Joan Jett theme and use this for her redemption rematch:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Cliffy B said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666045638245810176
> even big Donald getting in on it


Donald Trump of all people saying who is and isn't a nice person. 
He's scum. A charlatan piece of garbage with a bad hairpiece. I bet his breath stinks like a sewer too.


----------



## EyeZac

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Rousey needs to ditch the Joan Jett theme and use this for her redemption rematch:


I think that's gimmick infringement on Jon Jones.


----------



## Londrick

"*I wouldn't say in the striking game she was getting the best of Ronda*, you know, but I have to watch it again. But we know this was not a striking match; we know that Ronda is smart enough to take the fight where she is best at and today she did. Holly stopped an attempt on an armbar and stopped some of the takedowns. She did a good job." - Edmond 

:ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

YOOOOOO!!! this chick is getting clowned hard for 1 loss? 

:lmao won't lie, the shit I'm seeing is hilarious thou.

This one killed me :Jordan

https://www.instagram.com/p/-HaG6nmBpD/


----------



## Irish Jet

:lol

Sherdog is a glorious place at times like this.


----------



## Slickback

What about this guy being an absolute creepy fuck


----------



## Ray

Ronda's striking has always been terrible. I've said it many a time. She always bum rushes her opponents without notice and leaves herself open to counters. She's gotten cleanly tagged in the past. Her striking defense is terrible. Absolutely no movement or footwork. It's just that either she's been fighting lower level opponents like McMann, Davis, Correira, or her opponents make really stupid mistakes like going in for a flying knee the first 6 seconds of a fight (Zingano), or going in for poorly set up takedowns against an Judo Olympian (Meisha). Always thought Cyborg would murk her, and this fight proved it. Zingano could probably give her a good fight as long as she doesn't pull the same stupid she did in the first fight. 

There's absolutely nothing Ronda did last night that would convince me that a rematch against Holm would go any different. I wasn't picking Holly to win because her ground game is leagues below Rousey and I thought Rousey would eventually get the fight to the ground and submit her. I wasn't expecting Holly to utilize movement as well as she did. Never let Ronda cut off the cage. Lateral movement was perfect. Very well done. Jack Slack wrote an article that described exactly how to beat Rousey, and Holm did exactly that. 

Finally, Edmond is a fucking tool and the absolute worst coach on the planet. Always came across as a massive scumbag. Hope Ronda and Travis ditch him for good. 

This might be the worst month for Dana White and co. Rousey loses and gets no sympathy b/c of the shit she pulled at the weigh ins. Conor's gonna lose to Aldo. And Paige is probably gonna get submitted by Rose. 3 shining stars going to get burnt out.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Souljah Boy said:


> What about this guy being an absolute creepy fuck




^ Rousey takes his hand away and he puts it right back on her titty while she still doesn't even know where the hell she even is. :no:

Surprised he didn't try to lick her face.


----------



## Ray

Ray said:


> Probably not going to happen, but Ronda being a -1500 favourite over anyone is laughable. Her stand up defense is atrocious. No head movement, stays frozen in the same position while exchanging fists etc. Terrible. It only takes one good shot that her opponents plant their feet into and she's going to sleep.


Case in point.


----------



## PacoAwesome

For real though, fuck Edmond. Major piece of shit and worst coach. Rousey won all her fights thanks to her world class judo, not because of anything he did. It was clear as day, because for the only time she actually needed advice from her corner, he gave her nothing but lies and nothing that would be useful against Holly and her Jackson-Winkeljohn Gameplan of Death.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Someone help me here. Why is it when someone loses people have this knee jerk reaction to condemn their previous success?
> 
> Anderson Silva was martial arts gold for the better part of a decade, then he loses and all of a sudden he had it coming, WTF!? Look at his fights with Forrest, Bonnar, Belfort, Lutter, Leben and Franklin x2. Talent or wizardry, call it what you want but he was special. Then he gets clipped with a lucky punch and Rogan pulls a 540 and suddenly it's "YOU DON'T PLAY GAMES IN THE OCTAGON!" and a shit ton of people did the same. Not that they became fans of Weidman, rather they dropped Silva.
> 
> And now it's the same with Ronda here. Before last night her entire MMA fight time was the length of of a GSP/Mighty Mouse snooze-fest, 25 minutes and change. Suddenly Carmouche being a marine means nothing, McMann's medals mean nothing, Zingano and Tate's wrestling experience mean nothing and Ronda was a paper champion that fought nothings and nobodies. The narrative changed and whether it were Holm or Cyborg, the reactions would be same.
> 
> I get that casual fans play into the hype but "we" are supposed to be "smarter" than them and honestly I'm seeing a lot of 20/20 hindsight and "I knew all along" posts.


I know i'm having a great time with this because i've been saying Ronda's standup has been shit for years. Hell, after her fight against Bethe i had a massive days long argument with another user about Ronda's shit striking. It is incredibly satisfying to be proven correct about a fighter. 

No one is denigrating what Rousey has done in the ring, merely pointing out that this is the first time she's faced an elite striker and she got murked. Her striking, while improving, is still neophytic and she has no head movement, no feints, no setting up of strikes, no footwork. You cannot just come out swinging like you're in a bar fight against someone who uses their feet, sets up punches and kicks, feints, moves their head etc. 

Now Anderson absolutely did not get clipped by a lucky punch. He got hit by a good punch while he was clowning around. Then had his tibia shattered b/c he tried to throw a kick at 100% power like a moron. Weidman deserved the victories but Silva deserved to be criticised in the way he fought. Still like him as a fighter though. 

There will always be the casuals who drop and support fighters pretty quickly. However there is generally a reason why people are happy when someone loses.


----------



## samizayn

Souljah Boy said:


> I No chance she would have showed any humility to Holly if she had won.


What I've been telling my friend. The sweetest juxtaposition in the WORLD is Ronda Rousey before the fight not touching the gloves because of some irrelevant petty bullshit at the weigh ins, and after the fight leaning into Holm's hug like the pathetic little child she seems to have become.

At whoever asked, Cyborg is happy because she says Ronda bullied her. Seeing someone that's been awful to you get the piss slapped out of them is sweeter than any fight night bonus cheque :shrug


----------



## watts63




----------



## Trifektah

Ronda, talks about how she can beat the other women with one arm tied behind her back, can beat up every man, starts shit at the weigh-ins, doesn't touch gloves, throws a blatant cheap shot at the end of round 1 and then gets KTFO.

Justice from the Just Bleed God.


----------



## EyeZac

samizayn said:


> At whoever asked, Cyborg is happy because she says Ronda bullied her. Seeing someone that's been awful to you get the piss slapped out of them is sweeter than any fight night bonus cheque :shrug


I hope "justice" taste as good as millions of dollars.


----------



## Rush

EyeZac said:


> I hope "justice" taste as good as millions of dollars.


Except she wasn't about to get millions of dollars for fighting Rousey.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Still can't believe it even though I watched it happen before my very eyes.
It's like watching your favorite superhero die.
Spent all day looking at media on the fight, especially the Twitter backlash. 

Ronda was built up so much by the media, by UFC, by her coaches, and of course in her own mind.
She backed up every bit of her fighting skills and trash talk too. Until now. 

Holm never trash talked her back and never got suckered into whatever Ronda was going for at the weigh-in. I think that frustrated Ronda even more. Holly maintaining her composure (for the most part) and not being overly emotional probably just got under Ronda's skin. Plus during the fight stare-down, Holm didn't posture like a tough-girl or make any faces at Ronda, she just stood there like a blank canvas, her physical size imposing it's will on Rousey. That had to throw Ronda off her mental game a little. Ronda couldn't get into Holm's head at all before the fight.








You can't see Holm's face here obviously but this is the part I'm talking about. Rousey's got her scowl on and Holm's just staring back seemingly completely unfazed. Even I was a bit taken back by Holm's composure before the fight started. That had to get into Ronda's head.

I think Ronda was just trying to be a show-woman out there more than a fighter. She was trying to knock out Holm in spectacular fashion (like she did to Bethe) because if she did, that would've been incredible! But it clearly wasn't a sound strategy.


----------



## EyeZac

Rush said:


> Except she wasn't about to get millions of dollars for fighting Rousey.


Not just for the one fight but everything that followed afterwards assuming Cyborg wins the title and then proceeds to defend it. She stood to make a lot of money with a super fight and for whatever reason seems to be more than happy that all of it is now in the garbage.


----------



## RKing85

love that Ronda never touches gloves.

Gained so much respect for her when she didn't shake Miesha's hand after there second fight. Nice to have some MMA feuds that are actually real.

Unlike 99% of them which are fake.

When I become ruler of the universe, the first thing I'm doing is banning the touching of gloves in MMA fights. So fucking stupid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

:LOL



Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> YOOOOOO!!! this chick is getting clowned hard for 1 loss?
> 
> :lmao won't lie, the shit I'm seeing is hilarious thou.
> 
> This one killed me :Jordan
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-HaG6nmBpD/


:Jordan2


----------



## yeahbaby!

Two things:

1. Ronda will be back next time with an actual game plan, won't be stupid enough to try and box with Holly again, the whole thing will be a very different story.

2. Ronda's 'bad attitude' and all her hype sold tickets. It's all showbiz. If Holly wants to get anywhere near Ronda's popularity she'll need to develop a personality, otherwise all of her new found band-wagoners will turn on her in a second once she's declared boring and her PPV numbers do nothing.


----------



## yeahbaby!

watts63 said:


>


I'd pay good money to see Joe Rogan get knocked out. I guarantee Ronda's 'shit' standup would be good enough for that little Max Mini.


----------



## Stephen90

yeahbaby! said:


> I'd pay good money to see Joe Rogan get knocked out. I guarantee Ronda's 'shit' standup would be good enough for that little Max Mini.


They just need to fire Rogan his bias comes out way too much these days.


----------



## DDMac

Are you guys being serious? Rogan put Rousey over whenever he got the chance.



EyeZac said:


> Not just for the one fight but everything that followed afterwards assuming Cyborg wins the title and then proceeds to defend it. She stood to make a lot of money with a super fight and for whatever reason seems to be more than happy that all of it is now in the garbage.


Not even just that. Considering the numbers Rousey's been doing as of late, Cyborg making a mil plus in totality for the Rousey fight was in the realm of possibility.


----------



## Blade Runner

Cliffy B said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666045638245810176
> :duck even big Donald getting in on it



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Who other than Donald Trump would tweet sh^t like this in the midst of a Presidential candidacy? loool!


----------



## Yes Era

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Who other than Donald Trump would tweet sh^t like this in the midst of a Presidential candidacy? loool!


He's mad because she's been on his ass for weeks and publicly backed someone else.


----------



## Kabraxal

yeahbaby! said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Ronda will be back next time with an actual game plan, won't be stupid enough to try and box with Holly again, the whole thing will be a very different story.
> 
> 2. Ronda's 'bad attitude' and all her hype sold tickets. It's all showbiz. If Holly wants to get anywhere near Ronda's popularity she'll need to develop a personality, otherwise all of her new found band-wagoners will turn on her in a second once she's declared boring and her PPV numbers do nothing.


It's why Ronda is a fit for wrestling... she has that showmanship down pat. Same reason McGregor is so hot right now. He and Ronda could probably lose half their fights, but that showmanship brings people back. 

Though, I think this focuses Ronda. Like you said, the game plan was terrible and everyone saying she has no chance clearly didn't watch the fight. She tried to out strike a world champion striker. The only takedowns she had were reactionary and the one time she finally went low, was too late and too desperate. She didn't fight her fight. She fought Holly's.

And honestly, I think this loss does more to not only increase her potential brand in the future for the UFC, but also whatever wrestling company she decides to go with. She was humanised, and if she focuses up and wins it will simply show that she fucked up but redeemed herself. 

But fire that coach... still the dumbest thing I've heard in sporting this year.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Who other than Donald Trump would tweet sh^t like this in the midst of a Presidential candidacy? loool!





Yes Era said:


> He's mad because she's been on his ass for weeks and publicly backed someone else.


I agree with Ronda 100% on Trump. 
Unbelievable that anyone here in the U.S. is seriously considering electing a *reality star* as our Commander-in-Chief. fpalm

Trump tweeting (those two words together are about as sickening a combination you can read) about Ronda's fight is just pathetic. What a serious PRESIDENTIAL candidate we have here folks! 

This article's hilarious just on it's headline alone:
http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/08/donald-trump-says-ronda-rousey-likes-him-she-doesnt


----------



## watts63

Hm, this seems to be her go-to-move:


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe




----------



## Nightrow

UFC is probably now regretting they replaced Miesha Tate with Holm as Ronda's opponent :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

RKing85 said:


> love that Ronda never touches gloves.
> 
> Gained so much respect for her when she didn't shake Miesha's hand after there second fight. Nice to have some MMA feuds that are actually real.
> 
> Unlike 99% of them which are fake.
> 
> When I become ruler of the universe, the first thing I'm doing is banning the touching of gloves in MMA fights. So fucking stupid.



What are you talking about? Real feuds? If she really hated Holly (for whatever reason), she surely would not have hugged her right after the fight.


----------



## Slickback

Tbf she was still dazed as fuck, when she hugged her so who knows







And LOL at this


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

watts63 said:


> Hm, this seems to be her go-to-move:


I wouldn't label it a "go-to" move necessarily but it's definitely a major part of her arsenal. Ronda was fully aware of it coming into play (mentioned it in interviews) but it still managed to finish her like it did some of Holm's other opponents. 

The reason I disagree with "go-to" is that, and Holly said this during an interview, it was nothing that she was trying to force. She's not constantly trying to just land that one move. It's merely a move she uses at the appropriate time if there's an opening and due to the sheer force and technique she uses, it's highly effective...

It's devastating in it's force.
...*BOOM*!

I'd say it's more of a special or finishing move than a 'go-to' but if that's what you mean, then I agree on everything but the term.


----------



## Irish Jet

watts63 said:


> Hm, this seems to be her go-to-move:


That boxer reaction to the second knockdown is great.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Just got back from Melbourne, back at home in NSW now. Well worth the trip down to see a bit of MMA history.

While on paper Holm always had the skill set to beat Rousey- world class striking, great use of range, excellent TDD- it was still insanity to see a fighter go from a split decision over a 5-5 fighter to giving a dominant loss to Rousey, who had barely been touched in the Octagon, let alone tested like that.

Those saying that Ronda's shit now... she was always a couple of levels of all her opposition. Tate, Zingano, McMann... all very legitimate fighters that looked like bums when they faced Ronda. Ronda's edge was always the world-class judo, it's just that they found a challenger that had world class ability in another fighting discipline. I hope Ronda finds a way to improve on striking defense, or least be not so batshit crazy in chasing Holm down before getting the rematch. If Ronda gets the rematch and gets destroyed in the same manner- which is very likely given her coach- it'll be a sad way to end a fascinating part of MMA. Whether you love her or hate her, Rousey brought a great deal of interest to the sport post- GSP/Anderson/Lesnar.


----------



## Blackbeard

EyeZac said:


> Can someone explain why Cyborg is happy that Ronda got beat?


Getting to witness a POS who's done nothing but run her name through the dirt get KTFO is more than a cause for a celebration. I was never convinced Zuffa had any intention of making Cyborg vs. Rousey happen anyways, they could of made that fight in a heartbeat had they wanted.

Holly Holm is a much tougher match up for Cyborg IMO. I'd love to see it happen in the future.


----------



## watts63

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I wouldn't label it a "go-to" move necessarily but it's definitely a major part of her arsenal. Ronda was fully aware of it coming into play (mentioned it in interviews) but it still managed to finish her like it did some of Holm's other opponents.
> 
> The reason I disagree with "go-to" is that, and Holly said this during an interview, it was nothing that she was trying to force. She's not constantly trying to just land that one move. It's merely a move she uses at the appropriate time if there's an opening and due to the sheer force and technique she uses, it's highly effective...
> 
> It's devastating in it's force.
> ...*BOOM*!
> 
> I'd say it's more of a special or finishing move than a 'go-to' but if that's what you mean, then I agree on everything but the term.


You're right. Special/finisher is a better way to describe it instead of go-to move like that's all she's got.


----------



## TCE

Let me chime in properly now on the Rousey/Holm fight.

I've seen so many people thinking Rousey was just trying to strike with Holm, and play to her strengths to send a message.

Was not the case at all. Rousey is a clinch grappler, she was trying to get the takedown the whole time. She was in no way trying to strike with Holly Holm, that would have been absolutely foolish.

She was trying to close the distance with her strikes, to get a hold of the back of her neck, and every single time, she was getting chewed up. 

Holm also seemed much stronger than Ronda, she out muscled her. Sorry guys, it's fact. To everyone saying she should go for takedowns in the next fight, don't be ridiculous. She tried to take it down the whole fight, and did succeed in one takedown but couldn't do anything with it.

Holly executed the perfect game plan to beat her, her footwork and counters did work on Rousey. Ronda's striking and coming forward was her trying to get close to Holm to execute her throws/takedowns. Holly was just the better fighter that night, and I honestly see her beating her again in the rematch. As I've already stated, she's physically stronger than Rousey as well, which would be a big factor again in the rematch.


----------



## Cashmere

@Blackbeard :booklel















:banderas


----------



## Kishido




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Ickey Shuffle said:


> @Blackbeard :booklel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


From that clip, Holly seems like she could be a decent actress.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I think Ronda got too confident, but I'm rooting for her to win the rematch. In fact, if she doesn't beat Holm, I predict her retirement.


----------



## Yashamaga

Fixed? Yeah I don't think so.

Rousey doesn't exactly strike me as the type of fighter that would throw a fight, much less a fight that ends her undefeated streak and completely destroys hr aura of invincibility.


----------



## Slickback

Why the fuck would she throw the fight??????


----------



## samizayn

RKing85 said:


> love that Ronda never touches gloves.
> 
> Gained so much respect for her when she didn't shake Miesha's hand after there second fight. Nice to have some MMA feuds that are actually real.
> 
> Unlike 99% of them which are fake.
> 
> When I become ruler of the universe, the first thing I'm doing is banning the touching of gloves in MMA fights. So fucking stupid.


How is it stupid? In a fight that requires you to act out the social representation of hatred towards someone, the first thing you need to do is establish that it's nothing personal and that each of you is just going to work. That's just basic.


----------



## EyeZac

Souljah Boy said:


> Why the fuck would she throw the fight??????


The same people also claimed that Anderson/Weidman was fixed. You'll always get a couple of crazy people shouting random shit from the rooftops.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Someone help me here. Why is it when someone loses people have this knee jerk reaction to condemn their previous success?
> 
> Anderson Silva was martial arts gold for the better part of a decade, then he loses and all of a sudden he had it coming, WTF!? Look at his fights with Forrest, Bonnar, Belfort, Lutter, Leben and Franklin x2. Talent or wizardry, call it what you want but he was special. Then he gets clipped with a lucky punch and Rogan pulls a 540 and suddenly it's "YOU DON'T PLAY GAMES IN THE OCTAGON!" and a shit ton of people did the same. Not that they became fans of Weidman, rather they dropped Silva.


Anderson Silva tested positive for steroids.



> Why the fuck would she throw the fight??????


Not saying it was fixed, but when you keep winning all the time, you eventually get bored and go through the motions instead of giving 100%. Had she won, it would've been the same old song and dance.

Now, that she got beat, you have more people interested in the rematch.

- Vic


----------



## Stormbringer

Vic, you missed what I was getting at. People turned on Anderson after the loss to Weidman. The roids were a year later.


----------



## Vic Capri

A lot of people hated him for the way he acted in the Forrest Griffin fight, but he put the cherry on the cake in the Damien Maia fight. It disrespected the art of fighting and the respect that comes with it by the way he carried himself by being cocky and refusing to directly engage with his opponents.

- Vic


----------



## Stormbringer

He's a counter fighter. No engaging is part of the strategy.


----------



## Liam Miller

DX-Superkick said:


> He's a counter fighter. No engaging is part of the strategy.


Some people forget this in the Anderson argument, up until Weidman most fuckers didn't dare engage with him and the ones who did most got fucked hard and fast.

Sonnen did tbf and did very well in the first fight. But not everyone wants to be mugged off like Leben, Griffin, Bonnar etc etc.


----------



## EyeZac

People had turned on Anderson way before he fought Weidman. Running away from Maia because he was winning in the scorecards during rounds 4 and 5 was extremely annoying.

Still the greatest moment of all time.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Calling the match fixed is silly.

Suggesting Rousey didn't have her head in it because she seems to be more focused on her Hollywood career and being a big name - that's about right. She'll be gone until next Summer; her ego is huge and despite losing to Holm she's got all the attention. Her lack of prep showed and her Hollywood ego smothered her ability as a fighter.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Bitch got Holm-Schooled.


----------



## Blackbeard

Ickey Shuffle said:


> @Blackbeard :booklel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


Oh sweet Jesus :lmao :lmao :lmao

Those straight to DVD movies featuring MMA fighters are pure gold.



















:Banderas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan




----------



## Blackbeard

Good guy _Floyd Mayweather_ :cena3


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

:ha


----------



## Irish Jet

Rogan is such a hypocrite. 

Calls those making fun of Rousey the lowest forms of life and a few minutes later talks about Cyborg having a dick, on his podcast, with the president of the company.


----------



## Ray

BRUTAL 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666374169597231104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666722599636987904


----------



## Trifektah

Man, Meisha must be kind of bummed. She could have beaten Ronda in the rematch if she didn't rush forward and clinch her repeatedly. If she would've kept it standing she would have won.


----------



## Tiago

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> :ha


What a goddamn cunt! It´s not like you were beautiful in the first place bitch! 

Slut got what she deserved for being so cocky! I LOVED every single second of the ass beating she got!


----------



## Slickback

Man fuck you guys think shes gonna go into depression again and turn to drugs like she did after she lost in the Olympics?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

She's the one who wanted to be media girl, running off at the mouth. She pretty much asked for this.


----------



## Cashmere

With movies, medical suspension, ( and all of this backlash ), it's safe to say Ronda is going to be gone for awhile.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

If only she could use the excuse of lack of training due to taking acting lessons. She sure needs some. She can't act for shit.


----------



## Slickback

RIP 205 division. :done :done :done :done :done :done :done


----------



## Trublez

Floyd offered to help Rousey with boxing training. :mj4

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...onda-rousey-with-boxing-after-holly-holm-loss


----------



## EyeZac

Souljah Boy said:


> RIP 205 division. :done :done :done :done :done :done :done












DC is so done.


----------



## Blackbeard

Souljah Boy said:


>


For a minute there I thought I was looking at a picture of Ubereem back when he was on the horse meat


----------



## Stephen90

Irish Jet said:


> Rogan is such a hypocrite.
> 
> Calls those making fun of Rousey the lowest forms of life and a few minutes later talks about Cyborg having a dick, on his podcast, with the president of the company.


Why doesn't the UFC just fire Rogan and replace him with Bas Rutton.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Can't stop, Won't stop... posting. Loving this.






That damn Bill Cosby. :lol


----------



## Slickback

For the most past Rogan is a really good commentator except whenever he fuckin talks about Ronda Rousey


----------



## Liam Miller

Souljah Boy said:


> For the most past Rogan is a really good commentator except whenever he fuckin talks about Ronda Rousey


Rogan is massive douche who's a middle aged frat boy with a bunch of mongy followers.

I use to like him but listening to him for just 5mins whether it be UFC or something else makes me want to stab myself in the ears.


----------



## p862011

best video yet


----------



## Stephen90

p862011 said:


> best video yet


I'm getting a fucking kick out of this so fucking much. Ronda, Dana and Joe Rogan are now rightfully getting shit on. It's such a fucking joy.


----------



## RKing85

For the most part, I listen to UFC shows on mute. Although I listen to a lot of stuff on mute. 

WSOF one night tournament tomorrow night. Fuck yes. Cause one night tournaments are fucking awesome.


----------



## Rush

Liam Miller said:


> Rogan is massive douche who's a middle aged frat boy with a bunch of mongy followers.
> 
> I use to like him but listening to him for just 5mins whether it be UFC or something else makes me want to stab myself in the ears.


:kobe

Rogan is just like any other MMA fan, he just happens to be a commentator. Should he calm down with his bias? Absolutely. Still doesn't mean he should be replaced though. When he stays objective he's a good commentator and analyst.


----------



## Blackbeard

p862011 said:


>


That sparring clip :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## p862011

ronda is gonna love this holly holm at clippers game!!


----------



## Slickback

p862011 said:


> best video yet


"What the fuck?...." HAHAHAHAHA


Holly Holm new queen


----------



## Blackbeard

p862011 said:


>


hh


----------



## Slickback

Ronda can beat both of those guys with one arm. :troll


----------



## Blackbeard

Souljah Boy said:


> Ronda can beat both of those guys with one arm. :troll


In the right conditions of course


----------



## Blackbeard

Sounds like the plan is for _Bones_ vs. _Cormier_ II to happen at _UFC_ 198.










lel at the WADA comment.


----------



## watts63

Shit like this is why I don't feel sorry for Ronda whatsoever.


----------



## RKing85

One night tournaments are the best. If you are not watching WSOF tonight, I don't know what to tell you.

Would give up my sense of smell if the UFC brought back one night tournaments.


----------



## DDMac

Blackbeard said:


> Sounds like the plan is for _Bones_ vs. _Cormier_ II to happen at _UFC_ 198.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lel at the WADA comment.


He gonna make 205?


----------



## Slickback

Diego Sanchez fight is gonna be wild 



AND LOL at this


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

Heads-up: An Australian newspaper is running an article that compares Ronda Rousey's injury to that of Phil Hughes' (a cricketer who lost his life after being struck by a ball at the top of the neck). A neurologist basically says Rousey is lucky to be alive. But I kind of see this as an agenda against UFC. If they think that was barbaric...






That's one tough, tough person. Here's the post-fight interview (yes, the _post-fight_ interview):






Doesn't blame her corner. Doesn't blame the ref. Puts her opponent over. Puts her physical + emotional wounds forward. She gets her rematch... and defeats the unbeatable Anne Sophie Mathis. She has more character in her pinky than Rousey has in her entire body. How could you not respect and admire someone like that? All this 'the fight was fixed' BS is so disrespectful; She deserves all her success. As for the kick, it's definitely a go-to. She looks for it after establishing her combo punches. She even feigns combos in search of the big sweeping kick. I have never seen a boxer with such accuracy, extension and power in their kicks. It's out of this world. Her offensive skill set really makes it difficult for opponents to narrow the space.


----------



## Trifektah

Two things:

1. Holly is going to look good in black
2. Looks like Bones traded in his coca for Overeem's special horse meat.


----------



## Blackbeard

watts63 said:


> Shit like this is why I don't feel sorry for Ronda whatsoever.


:Banderas

If you ever start to feel any sympathy towards _Honda_, just watch that clip right there.



DDMac said:


> He gonna make 205?


I think _Jon_ said he was 225lb in that picture. That's just him training without a proper camp and diet. I reckon he's beginning to start the process of putting on muscle mass for a move up to Heavyweight. But that's just speculation on my part.


----------



## Slickback

No way is he gonna go up to HW before taking that LHW from Cormier first .


----------



## Cashmere

If it's anyone who I want to move up to HW, it'll be Gustafsson.


----------



## EyeZac

The countdown to Cormier's retirement has begun.


----------



## Slickback

Neil Magny is such a workhorse


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sexyama is fighting at Fight Night 79? :mark: Been ages since I've seen him fight.


----------



## RKing85

Yeah, he's only had one fight in the last 3 1/2 years. That win over Sadollah at the Japan show last fight.

Props to Magny. Really close fight. I had 48-47 Magny. But giving 3 to Gastelum or even going 10-8 Gastelum in the fourth are both options.

Anything from 48-47 Magny to 48-46 Gastelum could be argued.


----------



## p862011




----------



## Slickback

Anderson Silva vs. Vitor Belfort 2 to be announced for UFC 197 on March 5 apparently. Mega fight that would be


----------



## EyeZac

Bones said:


> Anderson Silva vs. Vitor Belfort 2 to be announced for UFC 197 on March 5 apparently. Mega fight that would be


I think the better option would be for Silva and Belfort to team up and try to beat Weidman. Since they can't do it on their own I suspect if they teamed up they might stand a chance.


----------



## Rush

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Heads-up: An Australian newspaper is running an article that compares Ronda Rousey's injury to that of Phil Hughes' (a cricketer who lost his life after being struck by a ball at the top of the neck). A neurologist basically says Rousey is lucky to be alive. But I kind of see this as an agenda against UFC.


Phil Rothfield is one of the biggest fucking idiots there is in sports journalism. Has had an anti-MMA agenda for awhile and using the Phil Hughes' death to push his agenda is absolutely sickening.


----------



## EyeZac

As a first year journalist student I could probably do a better job than Phil Rothfield.


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Sexyama* is fighting at Fight Night 79


It has been far too long since _Sexyama_ graced our screens :mj2












Bones said:


> *Anderson Silva vs. Vitor Belfort 2* to be announced for UFC 197 on March 5 apparently. Mega fight that would be


Pains me to say this, I reckon _Silva_ will get obliterated :vincecry


----------



## Slickback

I agree unfortunately, I though Silva vs Machida would be a better matchup for him


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Great interview, really doubt hes changed all that much tbh just the latest incarnation of polite interview voice bones, bitter as fuck toward the ufc and rightly so, amazing the amount of repercusions still coming out of the fuckery of 151, buries them implying they still wanted him to fight rumble and only stripped him when he said no. 

Pretty much what I expected regarding the crash/drugs/partying etc obviously trying to push the old good christian redemption narrative but I cant shake the feeling thats its just a matter of time before he does some more retarded shit and gets in trouble all over again, that being said it does feel like something of a new era for him to truly cement his GOAT status, hyped as fuck for his return.


----------



## TCE

Heads up, Doo Ho Choi is also fighting. And two Dongs are fighting two Doms.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Dongs vs Doms AND Bang vs Kuntz, what a card


----------



## TCE

And Dongi Yang is on there, as well. Just needs Dong Sik Yoon and it'll be perfect lol.


----------



## Slickback

If only Korean Zombie came back


----------



## EyeZac

The Jon Jones Redemption Tour is going to be a thing of beauty.

Alcoholic and drugged up Jon Jones is top five all time. Jones is going to ruin everyone.


----------



## Slickback

"Hey pussy DC I'm coming for my belt" :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard

> “I’ll tell you what: Holly has never turned down a fight before in her life,” Holm’s coach, Mike Winkeljohn, recently told talkingbrawlsmma.com‘s Niall McGrath. “It won’t be on Holly’s terms if she turns down a fight, unless she retires. Holly will fight anybody, anywhere. She’s that tough, mentally. She believes in herself and what she can do.
> 
> “Cris ‘Cyborg’ is just incredible with her strength and with what she can so. I don’t know if she can make the weight at 135 pounds yet. She’s got a lot of holes in her game, a lot of craziness. That girl is so strong, so we’d have to be worried about it. *But Holly would fight her in a heartbeat*.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2015/11/would-new-champ-holly-holm-fight-cyborg-in-a-heartbeat-coach-says

:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes

Ben Rothwell vs. Josh Barnett set for UFC on FOX 18.

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/11/josh-barnett-vs-ben-rothwell-added-to-ufc-on-fox-18-in-new-jersey


----------



## Slickback

Cyborg needs to shut the fuck up and make the weight,


----------



## Blackbeard

Does anyone else get the feeling that _Ben Henderson_ might be the next fighter to jump ship to _Bellator_? I was shocked to discover that his contract expires tomorrow. Hopefully _Ben_'s just gambling and wants another win to give him some leverage at the negotiating table.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Mom seems concerned for Rousey. She's paying attention to Rousey's smile instead of the camera. Rousey must not have smiled since losing. Or maybe Ronda's been telling her family she's fine but mom isn't buying it.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that _Ben Henderson_ might be the next fighter to jump ship to _Bellator_? I was shocked to discover that his contract expires tomorrow. Hopefully _Ben_'s just gambling and wants another win to give him some leverage at the negotiating table.


I wouldn't be opposed to Pettis stealing his lunch money again. Then he can jump ship :mj


----------



## Slickback

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to Pettis stealing his lunch money again. Then he can jump ship :mj


Lol lets see if Pettis can make it through a camp first.


----------



## RKing85

I've heard rumblings of Benson jumping to someone outside the UFC for months actually. I would be more surprized if he resigned with the UFC than I would be if he went somewhere else.

Not getting up tomorrow morning for the UFC card. Sleep easily trumps that card.

Akebono/Sapp rematch signed for Rizin. Their first fight 12 years ago drew 54 million viewers. So almost 50% of Japan.


----------



## Slickback

More keen to just watch the Fight Companion to be honest


----------



## TCE

Damn...


----------



## TCE

Fucking Doo Ho Choi man!!! Knew he would win but he made it look so fucking easy. Only guy to stop Sam with strikes too! Dude's a killer, future champ!


----------



## Blackbeard

Sexyama lost :mj2


----------



## RKing85

to be fair, Sexiyama losses a lot lately. 1-5 in his last 6.

Shame he couldn't come over to the UFC 3-4 years ealier than he did.

Benson done with the UFC. I won't say no to Bendo/Askren in ONE. Although I'm assuming he will end up with Bellator.


----------



## EyeZac

Benson fears Rafael dos Anjos.


----------



## Slickback

TCE said:


> Fucking Doo Ho Choi man!!! Knew he would win but he made it look so fucking easy. Only guy to stop Sam with strikes too! Dude's a killer, future champ!


Agree, he's got a fantastic record in teh UFC


----------



## MrRKO

x3g1k1t_ronda-rousey-refocus-and-reclaim_sport

Video I threw together for Ronda.


----------



## Slickback

*12 FUCKING DAYS TO GO* :bbrown3 :bbrown3 :bbrown3 :bbrown3 :bbrown3 :bbrown3 :bbrown3


----------



## Blackbeard

_Michael Bisping_ vs. _Gegard Mousasi_ set for London's UFC card in February.

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/12/michael-bisping-vs-gegard-mousasi-headlines-ufc-fight-night-83-in-london


----------



## Irish Jet

Only now realising my Christmas Party is on the same night as 194.

The drink will be drunk. Going to be in some state come fight time.


----------



## Bubz

McGregor winning will cause fucking mayhem all over Britain I swear.


----------



## Blackbeard

Joe Rogan's contemplating walking away in August unk

From his podcast.....



> *My contract is up in August. That might be the time i step away. I thrive of doing new things. Im constanly trying to gather new information and do new stuff. My life is an adventure man. My love for the sport will NEVER die, but im not sure if i want to do it as a career for much longer. We'll see.*


I'd hate to see him go unk3



Bubz said:


> McGregor winning will cause fucking mayhem all over Britain I swear.


Did I just witness Bubz in a sports thread? :wtf


----------



## Slickback

Just trying to leverage more money for his new contract. Can't imagine watching UFC without Joe commentating.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Irish Jet said:


> Only now realising my Christmas Party is on the same night as 194.
> 
> The drink will be drunk. Going to be in some state come fight time.


soon as the date got announced I booked the following monday off work, i have FIZZY BALLS for this momentous occasion :moyes1 cant believe we're this close and no one has pulled out.

a week out heres how my picks are leaning:

:mcgregoat (obvs)
The Chris
No For Gay Jesus (going back and forth on this one)
Gunni
Blessed Max


I think Edgar UD's Mendes fairly handily
Barboza chops down Ferguson :mj2
Artem loses a thrilling SD in the tuf finale :mj2

Thug Rose taps PVZ
Northcutt GOATs


----------



## Rush

My picks for the main card at 194

Aldo 
Weidman 
Jacare
Maia	
Holloway

For the fight nights

PVZ to wreck Rose

Mendes to beat Edgar
Lauzon to have the best fight of the weekend beating Dunham.


----------



## SonoShion

McGregor
Weidman
Romero
Gunni
Max

PVZ
Ferguson
Edgar


----------



## Blackbeard

Wait, is 194 this weekend? I thought it was next week.


----------



## Rush

Next weekend. Just jumping in early with the predictions


----------



## Blackbeard

Ahh I see, y'all got my hopes up there unk3


----------



## Slickback

Thoughts on Cerrone being permitted to use IV?? On one hand apparently he does have a medical condition with his stomach. But If they're going to allow Cerrone to use IV then they should also let RDA use it as well, it's only fair


----------



## McQueen

Aldo to murder McGregor.

More interested in Weidman/Rockhold. May even surround myself with bros. This card is that great on paper.


----------



## watts63

Dana says that the winner of Aldo/McGregor will be alongside Rousey on the cover of EA UFC 2... God I want Aldo to win so bad, curse be damned.

Edit: Must read article on fighters who has faced Jose Aldo: http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/11/27/9798748/the-night-we-faced-jose-aldo-ufc-194-conor-mcgregor


----------



## Ray

*Jose Aldo vs. Conor McGregor: *Fairly confident Aldo will beat Conor. The lead legs of Conor will be right there for the picking. We might end up seeing a redux of Aldo/Faber. Speed will be a big factor as well, as Aldo is faster than Conor. I can see Aldo going to the ground as well after Mendes has some success. Some causes for concern for me are the layoff, the IV ban, whether or not Aldo is injury free etc. But at the end of the day, I do think Aldo will get his hand raised. 

All this being said, Conor is a fantastic fighter offensively. He can turn the lights off with one punch. He might be the biggest power puncher in all of 145. Defense is another story. He gets tagged cleanly multiple times in pretty much all his bouts save for the Brimage fight. Would I be surprised if Conor beats Aldo? Not really. That may vey well happen, because Conor hits like a truck, but I'm still picking Aldo. In general, he's shown us more superior technique and skills during his career. I don't think Conor's talk has gotten to him, and I don't think that will effect him. Aldo by UD. 

*Chris Weidman vs. Luke Rockhold: *The best fight all year on paper. Two studs in their prime going at it when they're both at the top of their game for a belt where you legitimately have no idea who's going to win. You can't beat this. Both have strengths and weaknesses. But for the most part, this fight is as 50/50 as it gets. It might not play out that way. Weidman might dominate Rockhold or vice versa. But going in, I legitimately don't know who to pick. Of course, I'll go with my boy Weidman, but there's no way I would put money down on this.

*Jacare Souza vs. Yoel Romero: * This fight has got me going back and forth since it was announced. Jacare is a VERY aggressive fighter and Romero just kinda goes with the flow. He is susceptible to getting pressured, and that's what might break him. On top of that, Romero doesn't exactly have the best TDD (surprising for a wrestling Olympic medalist), so I think Jacare might be able to get it down to the ground and submit it. Need to watch a little more tape on both. I reserve the judgement to change this pick.

*Demian Maia vs. Gunnar Nelson: * Another fight that is very tough to call. Leaning slightly towards Gunnar. Maia obviously is by far the more decorated pure grappler, but I think Gunnar can hold his own against him when it comes to MMA grappling. So that leaves the striking, and I think that's where Gunnar's got a good shot (pardon the pun). Gunnar does get tentative during his striking sometimes. Sometimes he doesn't engage, but against Maia who's fairly flat footed, I don't think that should be too big of a problem. Maia's only chance is to bite the bullet (again, pardon the pun) and try to get close enough for a takedown. I'll go with Gunnar, but I still need to watch some tape. Again, I reserve judgement to change this pick come fight day.

*Max Holloway vs. Jeremy Stephens: *Max all the way. He's far too crafty, and probably already better than the last time we saw him. His striking has come a long way, and I think he tunes up Stephens en route to a dominant decision or late submission.

I might also go with a Nelson/Aldo parlay for this card. Both guys are underdogs with great value. We'll see what happens.


----------



## RKing85

So many great fights next weekend.

Sure would like for Fedor's opponent to be announced.


----------



## Cashmere

I want Aldo to win so badly, but I can't picture it. Fuck man...

McGregor by UD


----------



## EyeZac

RKing85 said:


> So many great fights next weekend.
> 
> Sure would like for Fedor's opponent to be announced.


It's Bobby John from the local gas station.


----------



## McQueen

Bobby John is pretty tough brah


----------



## Rush

Ickey Shuffle said:


> I want Aldo to win so badly, but I can't picture it. Fuck man...
> 
> McGregor by UD


Why? Aldo is a better fighter. As Ray said, I can see Conor getting a win if he gets a nice shot clean with his power but Aldo is quicker, he's a better striker and his defense is better. Only way i see Aldo losing is if he allows Conor to get in his head and strays from his gameplan. If the talk gets to him and he rushes Conor or just tries to knock his block off then he will lose. That will be the biggest weapon Conor has in this fight, his mouth. He needs to be making Aldo so mad that he makes a mistake. 



Bones said:


> Thoughts on Cerrone being permitted to use IV?? On one hand apparently he does have a medical condition with his stomach. But If they're going to allow Cerrone to use IV then they should also let RDA use it as well, it's only fair


Shouldn't be allowed. Similar to my thoughts on TRT, if your body is not capable of complying with the rules then fuck off to another sport. While i believe that they should be allowing IV rehydration for everyone, having exceptions like this is utterly wrong. He gets an advantage over his opponent due to him having surgery as a result of an ATV accident. That is ridiculous. Means he is able to cut larger amounts of water mass, therefore stay bigger after he gets hydrated. Rather than cutting down to a size lower in fat/muscle mass that would allow him to hydrate properly without IV he's getting an advantage that isn't allowed for other fighters.


----------



## Cashmere

Rush said:


> Only way i see Aldo losing is if he allows Conor to get in his head and strays from his gameplan.


That's what I'm really afraid of. But you and Ray made some excellent points. We'll see.


----------



## Slickback

I hope to fuckin god Aldo and his camp were inspired by Holm performance against Ronda, and realize the importance of STICKING to a game plan. Because I believe he is the much better well rounded fighter and will beat Conor,


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm not sure what I'm more excited about. One of the most awesome fight weeks EVER or hearing all the excuses the McGregor haters are gonna come up with when he dethrones Aldo. God, why do I have to wait another week?


----------



## EyeZac

Think Aldo wins but it would be hilarious if Conor manages to win and is able to predict the round.

It's much more fun if McGregor wins.

Weidman retains by decision.


----------



## TCE

Got a few people coming down to watch UFC 194 with me.

I have...

Aldo
Weidman
Romero
Maia
Holloway

3 cards in a row, I can't wait.


----------



## Rush

EyeZac said:


> Think Aldo wins but it would be hilarious if Conor manages to win and is able to predict the round.
> 
> It's much more fun if McGregor wins.
> 
> Weidman retains by decision.


Nah, far more fun if Aldo wins because there will be so many fanboys in tears. I like Conor but his fans drive me up the fucking wall.


----------



## Bubz

Blackbeard said:


> Did I just witness Bubz in a sports thread? :wtf


Yeah, been out of love with all sports for about 5 years. I still watch UFC though and have kept up with it, more so got really back in to it this year. I look in here regularly so figured I'd post...something.

McGregor winning would be amazing tbh, but I don't see it happening. Aldo has been so good for so long and I think maybe people have forgotten how good he actually is.


----------



## Cashmere

Bones said:


> I hope to fuckin god Aldo and his camp were inspired by Holm performance against Ronda, and realize the importance of STICKING to a game plan. Because I believe he is the much better well rounded fighter and will beat Conor,


I still have a little doubt, but same here. At first I was skeptical of Holm sticking to her gameplan with Rousey constantly trying to get in her head, but look how that turned out. 

A UFC without Rousey AND McGregor for awhile would be perfect.


----------



## Blackbeard

Apparently Honda is now claiming she was "physically and mentally exhausted" going into the Holly Holm fight :mj

There's also a rumor going around that MacDonald vs. Lombard is going to headline the London card :done


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> Think Aldo wins but it would be hilarious if Conor manages to win and is able to predict the round.
> 
> It's much more fun if McGregor wins.
> 
> Weidman retains by decision.


Didn't he predict first minute lol? Fucking nuts if that happens. 


and LOL apparently the Cerrone getting an exemption was false, so all is well.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> Nah, far more fun if Aldo wins because there will be so many fanboys in tears. I like Conor but his fans drive me up the fucking wall.


Fucking ace.

I love McGregor but most of his fans legitimately act like school children at times. It makes it harder to like the bloke. Which is sad, because he's an exceptional fighter.

I am picking Aldo, but McGregor winning isn't out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Aldo winning. Also my boy WEIDMAN too. :cudi


----------



## Killmonger

Rockhold isn't going to be a walk in the park for Weidman.

The guy trains with DC and Cain. Chris is gonna have to rely on that chin during this one.


----------



## B-Dawg

*194*
*Aldo* vs. Conor
Weidman vs.* Rockhold *
*Jacare* vs. Romero
*Maia *vs. Gunnar
*Holloway* vs. Stephens 
*Faber *vs. Saenz
*Torres *vs. Jones-Lybarger
Alves vs. *Covington*
Santos vs. *Lee*
*Proctor* vs. Mustafaev
Makdessi vs. *Medeiros* 
*McGee* vs. Alexandre Jr.

*TUF Finale*
*Edgar* vs. Mendes
*Ferguson* vs. Barboza
*Lauzon* vs. Dunham 
Pierce vs.* LaFlare*

*Fight Night
**VanZant* vs. Namajunas
Miller vs. *Chiesa*
*Northcutt* vs. Pfister
*Theodorou* vs. Santos
Howard vs.* Means*
Akhmedov vs. *Moraes*
Casey vs. *Carlos Junior*
*Sterling* vs. Eduardo

:shrug @ all of the other fights


----------



## Blackbeard

I'll be rooting for Rockhold on the night, nothing would please be more than to see Weidman dethroned. Yes, I am still extremely bitter and butthurt over him ending Silva's reign unk3


----------



## Slickback

Fight Night 80

Thug Rose by Submission 
Sage by TKO
Elias Theodorou by UD
Tim Means by UD


----------



## Mr. Socko

So many god damn good fights this week :homer


----------



## Slickback

UFC 194 PREDICTIONS

*Aldo* vs. Conor TKO
*Weidman* vs. Rockhold SD
*Jacare* vs. Romero TKO
Maia vs. *Gunnar* Submission
*Holloway* vs. Stephens UD
*Faber* vs. Saenz
*Torres* vs. Jones-Lybarger Submission
*Alves* vs. Covington
Santos vs. *Lee*
Proctor vs. *Mustafaev*
*Makdessi* vs. Medeiros 
McGee vs. *Alexandre Jr.*


----------



## Rush

> He kind of has that ability like Anderson Silva where the more you get nasty, the nastier he gets. He’s forced to come up with more tricks, because Jose is content to cruise and do just enough to win. He’s that talented.
> 
> If you go in second gear, he’ll go in third. If you go in fourth, he’ll go in fifth. He does just enough to get the better of you. And I think that’s why he doesn’t wow you with stuff. He does nothing you haven’t seen before, so in people’s minds, it’s not, ‘oh my gosh, look at that crazy wheel kick he throws.’ No, Conor throws those. Aldo, he’s throwing leg kicks. He throws a jab. He throws a one-two. He hits you with an uppercut. It’s all stuff you’ve seen before. *But I think it’s always in the simplicity, the beautiful execution of simplicity that actually makes him a genius.*
> 
> The fact that you know what’s coming and he still gets you with it. He’s not a guy who’s super creative necessarily, so I think that’s why people aren’t wowed by it — he doesn’t have the sense of urgency to go out there and risk it. That’s frustrating sometimes for people watching Jose Aldo. But you see when he’s pressured, when he’s forced to show those skills, you see what Aldo is all about. When Cub Swanson ran at him in WEC, he hit that double knee. When Chad Mendes really threw bombs on him and was in his face, we saw what Aldo was capable of. He had to step up his level, so we saw one of the best fights of all-time.


Sums up Aldo so well. He's not flashy, he doesn't try and go for the spinning back fist, but what he does is he does all the basics to an excellent level.


----------



## Slickback

Everyone should read this, great insight on Aldo. - The Night We Faced Aldo

Some great examples. 


> "TO THIS DAY, MAN, MY KNEE WILL STILL SWELL UP AND HAVE FLUID IN IT. IT STILL HAS CARTILAGE ALL OUT OF PLACE BECAUSE JOSE RIPPED SO MANY OF THE MUSCLES IN MY LEG." - JONATHAN BROOKINS





> "I’VE BEEN IN OVER 25 KICKBOXING BOUTS, OVER 30 MMA BOUTS, AND I WOULD SAY THAT’S THE HARDEST I’VE BEEN HIT." - Mark Hominick





> I talked about it to a lot of people after, especially my coaches, and it blows my mind how… I mean, I hit that guy with everything I had. There was an uppercut where I faked a shot and threw that thing from the floor, landed it flush on his chin, and the guy just kept coming. - Chad Mendes


This was the hit


----------



## Bubz

I rewatched the Aldo/Mendes fight yesterday, seemed like the best thing to watch in preparation for this weekend. That uppercut is fucking ridiculous. There's a lot of times watching a fight where someone goes down but the impact didn't look a whole lot, that thing was perfect and you can tell how hard it hit.


----------



## Slickback

By Chad Mendes of all fuckin people, one of the hardest hitters in that division easily.


----------



## Irish Jet

But not THE hardest hitter.

Keep reassuring yourselves boys. Aldo's going down.


----------



## Blackbeard

There's going to be a lot of people eating crow on Sunday morning :mj


----------



## Cashmere

Who you tellin' Blackbeard. It's going to be silence and butthurt thread lurkers when Aldo prevails :mj


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Aldo winning will be the most glorious moment ever. Can't wait till Thursday, really excited for all three events.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

tbh I feared more for Conor's chances against Mendes,or if he was fighting Edgar. Just cant see any way Aldo is keeping him away from his chin for 25 mins,outside of desperation grappling,but whatever happens there will be exchanges on the feet and yes theyll _both_ land some but I see McG getting the better of the majority of them with his pressure, power and cage cutting, 4 or 5 max of those clean left hands and its done.

Not even trying to shit on Aldo, he's one of the alltime goats imo, legendary career,just ran into the wrong fighter at the wrong time with the perfect style to beat him, same as Silva did, or Barao or Rousey, those were all big upsets over dominant champs at the time but looking back now they all seem obvious that key skillset advantages were overlooked just cos someone hadnt lost in a long time, yeah its a fight and anything could happen but thats how I see this one going. If Jose does manage to pull it off then I will totally respect his god given right to fly to Ireland and rub that shit in everyones face, troll Conor forever and fleece Dana for billions for a rematch.

Not that I think Conor is invincible either btw,he'll lose one day just like all the above did but I think the guy to beat him will be a much bigger wrestler with a big enough gas tank to hold him down for long periods and zap his energy to the point that it takes away the KO threat on the feet (sort of what DC did to Rumble), maybe Khabib if he ever finds some miracle knee rebuilding cure.


EDIT:
I must have watched this vid 20 times already, i think this little 2 min clip has me more hyped than any amount of trash talk, world tours, staredowns and belt grabbing possibly could, this fucking fight,man :mark: :mark:


----------



## samizayn

So ESPN wrote a poignant, touching article on Rousey and I was reading it,


> Her voice is so soft you have to lean in to hear her. Sad is all she can feel since her knockout loss to Holly Holm at UFC 193 on Nov. 14. She speaks slowly, letting each word hurt. *Like her hands in that ill-fated fight, her guard is down. *


So RUDE :ha


----------



## Blackbeard

I see Rousey is still getting all the attention despite the fact half of Albuquerque came out to greet their new champion.


----------



## Kabraxal

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> I see Rousey is still getting all the attention despite the fact half of Albuquerque came out to greet their new champion.


Ronda is just the bigger star... and to be fair, a lot of the attention is from a bunch of horrid no lifes that just want to tear Ronda down. Holmes is probably thanking her stars she hasn't gotten the full force of the spotlight to this point. Many of the UFC fans are proving to be some of the worst fans in sports.


----------



## Slickback

How the hell has Ronda been getting all the attention lol, Holly has been on tons of interviews since winning. 


Heard Ronda is staying with Edmund LOL, guess she'll never be champion now.


----------



## EyeZac

Rousey is still the biggest star in MMA.

These women wouldn't be fighting in the UFC if it wasn't for her. Not surprising that she's still getting media attention.


----------



## Slickback

> "I guess it's all going to be determined by what happens in the rematch," Rousey told ESPN Magazine. "Everything is going to be determined by that. Either I'll win and keep going or I won't and I'll be done with everything."


:bye Ronda


----------



## RKing85

If (when) Conor loses, the internet is going to be must read material on Saturday night/Sunday. 

So many great fights this weekend. Jacare/Souza is number 4 on the list of fights I am most excited about. Number 4! And that's a great fight!. Even some sneaky under the radar good fights. Like Alves/Covington.


----------



## Bubz

The hell is the UK start time for Saturday night?

The Conor hatred is strong in this thread. I get that he's a bit of a dick but he's so entertaining. The guy is a pro wrestling heel basically and that's pretty awesome. I can see why people hate him though I guess but he's a beast when it comes down to it. I will admit he's responsible for getting me back in to UFC this year.


----------



## EyeZac

McGregor, Ortiz, Sonnen, Diaz, Silva and many more.

The villain always has to lose in the end.


----------



## Kabraxal

Bubz said:


> The hell is the UK start time for Saturday night?
> 
> The Conor hatred is strong in this thread. I get that he's a bit of a dick but he's so entertaining. The guy is a pro wrestling heel basically and that's pretty awesome. I can see why people hate him though I guess but he's a beast when it comes down to it. I will admit he's responsible for getting me back in to UFC this year.


People just want to tear everyone down now... I thought wrestling fans could be pretty bad, but they don't even begin to touch the levels of mind numbing lack of class the UFC "fans" are proving the past week. HOly christ I don't want to be associated with that fanbase anymore. They used to be more.. fun. 

And hat isn't knocking this forum since it's relatively mature and level headed in here... but other areas are absolutely disgusting with how they are taking glee with some of these fighters possibly getting severely injured.


----------



## SonoShion

Bubz said:


> The hell is the UK start time for Saturday night?
> 
> The Conor hatred is strong in this thread. I get that he's a bit of a dick but he's so entertaining. The guy is a pro wrestling heel basically and that's pretty awesome. I can see why people hate him though I guess but he's a beast when it comes down to it. I will admit he's responsible for getting me back in to UFC this year.


They will believe soon enough.

12am through 6am your time.


----------



## Rush

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> tbh I feared more for Conor's chances against Mendes,or if he was fighting Edgar. Just cant see any way Aldo is keeping him away from his chin for 25 mins,outside of desperation grappling,but whatever happens there will be exchanges on the feet and yes theyll _both_ land some but I see McG getting the better of the majority of them with his pressure, power and cage cutting, 4 or 5 max of those clean left hands and its done.
> 
> Not even trying to shit on Aldo, he's one of the alltime goats imo, legendary career,just ran into the wrong fighter at the wrong time with the perfect style to beat him, same as Silva did, or Barao or Rousey, those were all big upsets over dominant champs at the time but looking back now they all seem obvious that key skillset advantages were overlooked just cos someone hadnt lost in a long time, yeah its a fight and anything could happen but thats how I see this one going. If Jose does manage to pull it off then I will totally respect his god given right to fly to Ireland and rub that shit in everyones face, troll Conor forever and fleece Dana for billions for a rematch.
> 
> Not that I think Conor is invincible either btw,he'll lose one day just like all the above did but I think the guy to beat him will be a much bigger wrestler with a big enough gas tank to hold him down for long periods and zap his energy to the point that it takes away the KO threat on the feet (sort of what DC did to Rumble), maybe Khabib if he ever finds some miracle knee rebuilding cure.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I must have watched this vid 20 times already, i think this little 2 min clip has me more hyped than any amount of trash talk, world tours, staredowns and belt grabbing possibly could, this fucking fight,man :mark: :mark:


Except Conor doesn't have the perfect skillset to beat Aldo. His offence is susceptible to someone with more speed than he has b/c his striking defence is pretty shocking. He has the power to beat Aldo but if Aldo isn't suckered in from the trash talk i see him picking Conor apart.


----------



## Blackbeard

Kabraxal said:


> Ronda is just the bigger star... and to be fair, a lot of the attention is from a bunch of horrid no lifes that just want to tear Ronda down. Holmes is probably thanking her stars she hasn't gotten the full force of the spotlight to this point. Many of the UFC fans are proving to be some of the worst fans in sports.


unkout

Ronda got tore to shreds because she was an unpleasant person and was built into a mythical fighter by the media. Perhaps if she was a bit more humble fans would of shown her more sympathy.

Just look at her attitude during the weigh-in and in the cage, getting all up in Holly's face and refusing to touch gloves, fuck her, she deserved it.



Bubz said:


> The hell is the UK start time for Saturday night?


According to William Hill the fight is suppose to start at 5 am GMT. You'd be as well as just watching the whole card though.


----------



## Ray

Bubz said:


> The hell is the UK start time for Saturday night?
> 
> The Conor hatred is strong in this thread. I get that he's a bit of a dick but he's so entertaining. The guy is a pro wrestling heel basically and that's pretty awesome. I can see why people hate him though I guess but he's a beast when it comes down to it. I will admit he's responsible for getting me back in to UFC this year.


I don't think the hatred is that bad. Of course, he's arrogant and brash and some pushback is to be expected from fans, but for the most part, I think even people who hate him can't deny his talents. He's a tremendous fighter.


----------



## Slickback

And also, just because someone picks Aldo doesnt just automatically mean they HATE Conor, people are allowed to have other favorite fighters other than Conor you know,


----------



## Kabraxal

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> unkout
> 
> Ronda got tore to shreds because she was an unpleasant person and was built into a mythical fighter by the media. Perhaps if she was a bit more humble fans would of shown her more sympathy.
> 
> Just look at her attitude during the weigh-in and in the cage, getting all up in Holly's face and refusing to touch gloves, fuck her, she deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> According to William Hill the fight is suppose to start at 5 am GMT. You'd be as well as just watching the whole card though.


So she deserves being called an ugly cow? Bullshit.


----------



## Blackbeard

Kabraxal said:


> So she deserves being called an ugly cow? Bullshit.


I've heard far worse things being vomited out of her mouth about Cyborg and Meisha Tate.

_You reap what you sow_.


----------



## Kabraxal

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> I've heard far worse things being vomited out of her mouth about Cyborg and Meisha Tate.
> 
> _You reap what you sow_.


Whatever. If she had won most people would be kissing her ass and that tells me all I need to know about most UFC fans.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> I've heard far worse things being vomited out of her mouth about Cyborg and Meisha Tate.
> 
> _You reap what you sow_.


Was just about to make a similar post.


----------



## Slickback

Kabraxal said:


> Whatever. If she had won most people would be kissing her ass and that tells me all I need to know about most UFC fans.


What about all those times she shitted on Cyborg and Tate and Holm? Oh yea that doesn't count to you.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Bones said:


> What about all those times she shitted on Cyborg and Tate and Holm? Oh yea that doesn't count to you.


Ronda was talking shit for about two years. Fans see her get what was coming to her and insult her for only a month so far and Kabraxal is complaining.


----------



## McQueen

Honestly Rousey comes off as a disgusting human so her getting her ass beat and dissed is the best possible scenario. I respect her Judo, but nothing else. Just because the UFC kisses her ass doesn't mean I will.


----------



## Rush

Personally I don't care about how Rousey comes off as a person. I'm just stoked that she lost in exactly the manner said she would.



Kabraxal said:


> Whatever. If she had won most people would be kissing her ass and that tells me all I need to know about most UFC fans.


:duck


----------



## Blackbeard

I guess we're all suppose to overlook Rousey's flaws because she's a big wrasslin and DBZ fan eh :mj



> Earned this light heavyweight title back then moved to heavyweight? The thought of lifting heavier and eating more is starting to sound like a much better life to me


https://www.instagram.com/p/_Ct0vPsDLoQmSvko2OrmpwseOz8M4XW6nPdj40/

Bones inevitable HW move is inching closer and closer :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Ronda was on a pedestal so high, that when she fell, she was going to fall long and hard.


----------



## B-Dawg

Jon recently did an interview w/ Helwani and I_ think_ that he said he's going to HW in the future, so it's not a matter of if, but when. I could see him beating DC and then moving up. I saw Dana echo the sentiment that he expects Jon to be a HW sometime in the near-ish future.


----------



## Slickback

He said in that same interview that he has unfinished business with Anthony Johnson so after that, hell move up


----------



## Ray

I'd be in favour with him NOT demolishing one of my my favourite fighters in DC and going straight to HW tbh. 

A man can dream.


----------



## EyeZac

DC getting wrecked by Jones is going to be the best thing. Walking around with a fake belt and pretending he's the champion.

Didn't like when Anderson did it and it's still rather sad. :tommy


----------



## Ray

Bruh, don't even joke. Jones might legit murder DC in the ring. I don't think I'll be able to handle it.


----------



## Kabraxal

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> I guess we're all suppose to overlook Rousey's flaws because she's a big wrasslin and DBZ fan eh :mj
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/_Ct0vPsDLoQmSvko2OrmpwseOz8M4XW6nPdj40/
> 
> Bones inevitable HW move is inching closer and closer :mark: :mark: :mark:


O yes, because trying to talk sense into irrational fans spouting rather idiotic bullshit and looking as bad as they claim Rousey is (and ignoring the charity and all the talk about her being rather nice when she's out). Yep, totally what I'm doing. No one's perfect, but I think it's time you people take a deep breath and try to think rationally.

Especially when so many are claiming she is fraud and joke..... and were and still are proclaimed fans of women she has whipped like Tate. 

Maybe I should have stuck to just watching the UFC and leaving the moronic fanbase shout their idiocy to their heart's content.


----------



## EyeZac

Kabraxal said:


> Especially when so many are claiming she is fraud and joke..... and were and still are proclaimed fans of women she has whipped like Tate.


This!

Rousey losing does not make Tate better or suddenly mean she's elite. Tate is still an average fighter and Rousey beats her every single day. The loss means one person is better than her. Holm is much better but everyone else is still going to be dominated unless they all suddenly become Holly Holm.

Rousey should let Tate get the title shot and hope she can wrestle Holm for five rounds and score a decision win. Rousey easily beats Tate and regains the title. Rousey can't beat Holm, Tate probably has a better chance to beat Holm but Tate can't beat Rousey.


----------



## Kabraxal

EyeZac said:


> This!
> 
> Rousey losing does not make Tate better or suddenly mean she's elite. Tate is still an average fighter and Rousey beats her every single day. The loss means one person is better than her. Holm is much better but everyone else is still going to be dominated unless they all suddenly become Holly Holm.
> 
> Rousey should let Tate get the title shot and hope she can wrestle Holm for five rounds and score a decision win. Rousey easily beats Tate and regains the title. Rousey can't beat Holm, Tate probably has a better chance to beat Holm but Tate can't beat Rousey.


And Holm has been one of the few people actually acting with class in this whole ordeal. My respect for her continues to grow while my respect for the fans continues to plummet. I hope Tate gets the match with Holly, who then just kicks her right out so her fans suddenly turn on her for the supposedly same shit attitude Rousey has. 

Though, I just want to know why so much of the hatred is coming off things said in fight hype and dedicated UFC press events/interviews...... I mean, UFC out does wrestling in working the fans. I guess some just can't see the art of it. Even though Bethe was completely outmatched, I got a kick out of her actions leading up to the fight. Though she didn't out punk Rousey.

Holm... Holm outpunked Rousey just by not getting punked. Which was kind of cool to see, even being a fan of Rousey. And now we get the build up back to a rematch that could be really fun and interesting in so many ways. Which is why I laugh so many are already saying Rousey has no chance... despite almost everyone saying the opposite just a month ago. Just more hypocrisy on top of hypocrisy... it amazes me how shallow and easily fooled the UFC fanbase really is. Like the old kayfabe wrestling audiences.


----------



## Rush

Kabraxal said:


> Especially when so many are claiming she is fraud and joke..... and were and still are proclaimed fans of women she has whipped like Tate.


Only people i see doing that are the casual fans and i try to ignore them as much as i can.


----------



## Slickback

Kabraxal said:


> And Holm has been one of the few people actually acting with class in this whole ordeal. My respect for her continues to grow while my respect for the fans continues to plummet. I hope Tate gets the match with Holly, who then just kicks her right out so her fans suddenly turn on her for the supposedly same shit attitude Rousey has.
> 
> Though, I just want to know why so much of the hatred is coming off things said in fight hype and dedicated UFC press events/interviews...... I mean, UFC out does wrestling in working the fans. I guess some just can't see the art of it. Even though Bethe was completely outmatched, I got a kick out of her actions leading up to the fight. Though she didn't out punk Rousey.
> 
> Holm... Holm outpunked Rousey just by not getting punked. Which was kind of cool to see, even being a fan of Rousey.* And now we get the build up back to a rematch that could be really fun and interesting in so many ways. Which is why I laugh so many are already saying Rousey has no chance... *despite almost everyone saying the opposite just a month ago. Just more hypocrisy on top of hypocrisy... it amazes me how shallow and easily fooled the UFC fanbase really is. Like the old kayfabe wrestling audiences.


So you think if they fought again, the outcome would be completely different, especially now that she decided to stay with that shady cunt Edmund? Lol come on. 

And also I never saw anyone on here or anywhere else say the exact opposite and its ironic you claim hypocrisy but fail to see all the hypocrite shit Ronda has spouted.


----------



## Kabraxal

Rush said:


> Only people i see doing that are the casual fans and i try to ignore them as much as i can.


I've seen it almost everywhere sadly... it's odd, since it implies that Holm is no better because she apparently beat a fraud. 

I just find it weird, that over the years we've seen fighters take a loss (sometimes a horrible one) but they don't get anywhere as skewered as this. I think the worst before this might have been Lesnar's first loss, where there were some screaming for him to go back to fake wrestling (now he's laughing to the bank of course).

And I'm one of Rousey's fans hoping this loss is what she needed. I worried since Wrestlemania that she'd lose a fight soon. She became severely unfocused... then got "lucky" in facing Bethe and pummeling her. That probably fed into the horrid gameplan with Holm. Though, if focused the next fight is either going to be epic or short... she lasted into the second round with Holm despite being sloppy as hell. Kinda reminded me of Rocky... you don't block punches with your face Rousey. If only Apollo Creed was allowed to kick 



Bones said:


> So you think if they fought again, the outcome would be completely different, especially now that she decided to stay with that shady cunt Edmund? Lol come on.
> 
> And also I never saw anyone on here or anywhere else say the exact opposite and its ironic you claim hypocrisy but fail to see all the hypocrite shit Ronda has spouted.


What are you smoking? Who says being with the same camp means she fights the same way... that is just a stupid fucking assumption. While it is worrisome, trying to scream that there is no hope is just as stupid as those screaming about Holm having no hope. But then, I guess to fans like you, it's just normal to deal in ridiculous extremes. 

Christ, even taking a beating and not fighting well, Rousey lasted into the second round. Who knows what more focus and actually gunning for the take down in the first second instead of trying to go toe to toe will mean. I can't call that match and that is why the rematch is money. It's intriguing to anyone that take one moment to stop and think instead of spew absolutist bullshit.


----------



## Slickback

Kabraxal said:


> I've seen it almost everywhere sadly... it's odd, since it implies that Holm is no better because she apparently beat a fraud.
> 
> I just find it weird, that over the years we've seen fighters take a loss (sometimes a horrible one) but they don't get anywhere as skewered as this. I think the worst before this might have been Lesnar's first loss, where there were some screaming for him to go back to fake wrestling (now he's laughing to the bank of course).
> 
> And I'm one of Rousey's fans hoping this loss is what she needed. I worried since Wrestlemania that she'd lose a fight soon. She became severely unfocused... then got "lucky" in facing Bethe and pummeling her. That probably fed into the horrid gameplan with Holm. Though, if focused the next fight is either going to be epic or short... she lasted into the second round with Holm despite being sloppy as hell. Kinda reminded me of Rocky... you don't block punches with your face Rousey. If only Apollo Creed was allowed to kick
> 
> 
> 
> *What are you smoking? Who says being with the same camp means she fights the same way... that is just a stupid fucking assumption.* While it is worrisome, trying to scream that there is no hope is just as stupid as those screaming about Holm having no hope. But then, I guess to fans like you, it's just normal to deal in ridiculous extremes.
> 
> Christ, even taking a beating and not fighting well, Rousey lasted into the second round. Who knows what more focus and actually gunning for the take down in the first second instead of trying to go toe to toe will mean. I can't call that match and that is why the rematch is money. It's intriguing to anyone that take one moment to stop and think instead of spew absolutist bullshit.


Ok it's pretty clear you know absolutely nothing about what's going on so I'll just leave it here. :mckinney


----------



## Kabraxal

Bones said:


> Ok it's pretty clear you know absolutely nothing about what's going on so I'll just leave it here. :mckinney


Except you can't prove she fights the same exact way the next match... tell me, did she fight this match like most of her fights? No. Did she go for her strength immediately No. Did she play right into Holm's hand by bull rushing her on her feet like she did Bethe? Yes. 

So please, tell me how one bad gameplan is suddenly the whole fucking resume when that gameplan doesn't even match up with most previous fights. I know you think you are some guru or some shit, but all I'm seeing is the same stupid shit from the other jokes calling themselves UFC fans. I'd have a more intelligent conversation with a fucking Eva Marie fan.


----------



## Rush

Holm shut her down on the ground, and was fine in the clinch. She even took her down. It wasn't like the entire fight was in Holm's world, Rousey tried to take it to the ground and failed to armbar her like everyone else she fought.


----------



## EyeZac

Edmund's advice between rounds should have been enough to get him fired.

I wouldn't pick Rousey to beat Holm while she's with Edmund. He's nowhere near as good a coach as those in Holm's camp. Rousey needs another way to get the fight to the ground outside of the judo throw. Teach the woman a decent double leg takedown.


----------



## Walls

I couldn't have been more wrong in my prediction for Ronda/Holly. I based my prediction off of what we had seen from Ronda and what we had seen from Holly. Holly did good in her amateur fights and in lower tier organizations but a lot of people look like world beaters until they get into the UFC and it appeared as though that's what happened with Holly, so I don't feel as bad about my shitty prediction as I normally would I guess. After seeing the absolute beat down of Ronda and seeing the true gap in their skills I find it hard to see Ronda beating her in their rematch, even with a different camp. Holly's striking and movement are in a different galaxy than Ronda can ever hope to achieve. In my opinion Ronda is fucked either way: She either takes the fight soon and doesn't have enough time to improve and gets beaten down again and there goes your star. Or she waits it out, has a fight in between but that entire time Holly is getting better as well. Holly's striking when it comes to facing Ronda again doesn't need any real overhauls, so my guess is she works more on defending the take down and clinch work. Holly was able to do it easily the first time and I can only guess that it would be easier the second time around with more training. From what we saw in the first fight, Ronda's only chance is to sub her and just getting her to the ground didn't prove to be enough then, I can't see it being an issue in the rematch. Holly, based off that fight, is the Anti-Rousey. She is Ronda's Kryptonite. Ronda could take 3 years off MMA and just work on her hands and footwork and she still wouldn't be as good as Holly. That's legit. So you're fucked standing and your only chance is to get it to the ground. Well, that's hard as fuck with Holly apparently. So that sucks. Say you get it to the ground, based off that fight, Holly got right back up. Not saying that happens every single time but all Holly has to do is defend. She doesn't need to be as good as Ronda on the ground. She just needs to be able to create space to get up. She's already proved she can do that and she's only going to get better at it. So, again, I can't see Ronda winning the fight. Tate is legit a tougher fight for Holly than Ronda.

I don't know if my body is ready for this fight week. I think it is. You have the best Middleweight title fight in UFC history between Weidman/Rockhold and then my most anticipated fight ever between Aldo/McGregor. I know I used to shit on Conor but the Irish in me took over and I'll admit I've developed a Chael-like fanboyism for him. Chael I liked more because he was just funny and he entertained me and I admired how he walked up to the baddest dude on the planet at the time and showed him no respect and got in his face. I felt like Conor's shit was getting old but then I watched more stuff on him and his personality outside of all the pressers is what really made me like him. I really appreciate his approach to training and he has a mind for the game like few, if any, have. I've never seen someone manifest their own personal belief in themselves into reality like Conor does. His mind is legitimately a weapon and I find that fascinating. Plus, I like the way he dresses and again, the Irish in me came out eventually. 

Normally when there is a big fight I can lean one way or the other but with this one I have no idea. Too many variables. Jose is one of the best in the world for a reason. He's supremely confident, as he should be. He hasn't lost in 10 years (although it isn't as impressive as it sounds, dude fights like once a year). On the other hand, he doesn't fight that much, has a history of injuries and has a habit of just coasting. The weight cut has always been hard for him and now with this absolutely ridiculous IV ban, that's going to be an issue. Cardio was an issue for him before, maybe it's more now? Who knows. He wants nothing more than to smash Conor, shut him up and receive a massive payday. Then on the other side you have this Celtic Warrior with a bulletproof mind than manifests itself into reality like few before him. Conor, in my opinion, is 100% in Jose's head. He's basically alpha'd him and big brothered him the entire lead up to the fight. He's been relentless. Not since Ali has someone drilled someone up to a fight like Conor has. Having said that, that puts an absolute insane amount of pressure on Conor to deliver. Conor has to lay in bed at night and wake up in the morning knowing you have set yourself up potentially for a massive, massive fall that could have devastating consequences on your professional life as well as his mind going forward.

Conor is always alpha'ing. Whenever he walks into a place his chest is puffed out, his head is high, he walks with a swaggar. Whenever he goes face to face with an opponent he noticeably puffs himself out (especially at weigh ins) to show how much bigger he is, how superior he considers himself to be. He's doing it with his constant shit talking, making you wonder who you really are and what you're capable of. Then he goes out there and backs it up. He shot across the cage at Mendes, exactly how he said he would. Closed the distance instantly and went to work. He let Chad wear himself out, got up and finished the fight in the exact same place he always finishes it. He backs them up against the cage, cuts them off to keep them there and then works his combinations until he drops you. Conor has amazing, flowing movement and is extreamly accurate and has a special type of punching power. Add to that a chin carved out from Satan himself and you have a motherfucker to deal with. Will that be enough? Can Conor eat those leg kicks like he thinks he can? What does Conor do when he's pressured? Conor dictates the pace of his fights, what happens when he's backed up? He's a lot bigger than Jose and what happens when Jose gets hit clean? 

Too many variables. I hope my body is ready.


----------



## Cashmere

Tate vs Holm will be a bloodbath. I'm so ready for that. They need to hurry the fuck up and make it happen. 

I respect Conor as a fighter, but I'm _soooooooo_ over him :lol.


----------



## Flux

The only thing more dangeous than Jose Aldo is a pissed off Jose Aldo with a point to prove. The most surprising thing that could happen in this fight is for it to go all five rounds. Not happening. My picks:

_*Fight Night 80
*_Thug Rose
Northcutt
Chiesa
Theodorou
not sure about the rest, although I'm definitely backing my boy Aljamain

_*TUF 22 Finale
*_Edgar 
Ferguson
Lauzon
not sure about the rest

_*UFC 194
*_Aldo
Weidman
Romero
Nelson
Holloway
Faber
Tecia
Don't know about the rest


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

live presser starting soon


----------



## Slickback

What do you guys think of this new movement coach COnor bought in? Just seems gimmicky to me,


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

all I know is Im def blaming him as the fall guy if Conor loses :side:, shouldve got Sensei Seagal instead


----------



## Blackbeard

BTW Werdum vs. Velasquez II is happening on Feb 6th at 196.

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/12/rematch-between-fabricio-werdum-and-cain-velasquez-confirmed-for-ufc-196


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'd love to see Werdum/Velasquez II. I take great pride in picking Werdum to win the title in their last fight. :mj

So fucking pumped for the next three nights. I respect Conor and he seems like a cool guy from seeing him on late night talk shows and what not, but I've been so done with his hype. Here is something I read earlier.



> Vitor Belfort, UFC middleweight: Jose Aldo. Nothing is easy in this sport but I think Aldo has the edge on the ground. McGregor is pretty crafty and he has his spinning stuff, he uses his reach. Jose Aldo won't eat his bait, though, and he has more skills overall.
> 
> Joseph Benavidez, UFC flyweight: Aldo is going to beat McGregor. I just think McGregor gets hit a little bit. He's there to strike and Aldo is a great striker. McGregor stands there with good pressure and Aldo likes a guy who will stand in front of him. I think he did a better job against my teammate, Chad Mendes, than McGregor. I could see a finish. I just see Aldo beating him on the feet.
> 
> Matt Brown, UFC welterweight: I've got to with Aldo. We know where Jose is. We know what he can do. He's beaten all the top guys for years and years. We don't know what Conor is. Maybe Conor is going to be the greatest fighter ever. We don't know. But right now, beating up Chad Mendes on short notice and a guy like Dennis Siver doesn't show us he's the best in the world.
> 
> Donald Cerrone, UFC lightweight: Aldo is going to whip his ass. That's my prediction: Aldo by ass-whipping.
> 
> Patrick Cote, UFC welterweight: I think Aldo is going to want to finish Conor. From what I saw when McGregor fought Dennis Siver, Siver kicked him in the leg three times and he didn't check any of those kicks. Jose Aldo has a different kind of kick, trust me. Just because of that, I'm going to go with Aldo. I think he'll finish him in the second round.
> 
> John Dodson, UFC bantamweight: I think Conor McGregor is going to knockout Jose Aldo by the third round. And you should listen to me, because I already made one of my predictions come true, when McGregor knocked out Chad Mendes in the second round.
> 
> Joseph Duffy, UFC lightweight: I still think that style suits Conor McGregor. Jose comes to fight and I think he'll run into a shot. Obviously, Chad Mendes showed Conor can be taken down and kept down and Jose has that ability, but I don't think he can do it for five rounds.
> 
> Urijah Faber, UFC bantamweight: The more well-rounded guy is Jose Aldo. We saw the way Chad Mendes was able to handle Conor on the ground. He didn't offer much from his back and didn't offer much takedown defense. In the stand-up realm, I think it's very close. Conor is a seasoned, fluid striker. Aldo is explosive. I think Aldo does a better job of using all his limbs -- knees, elbows and kicks. I lean toward Aldo, but if it stays standing, it's anybody's fight.
> 
> Paul Felder, UFC lightweight: I'm going with McGregor. I think he's so mentally focused right now. I think he's going to get tested for sure. I think it's going to be a great fight, but I think he's got the will to win right now. The Chad Mendes fight made me think that if he fights a guy like Frankie Edgar, he's in trouble. A guy like Jose Aldo, though, is going to stand with him and I think his distance, range, size, people really underestimate how big he is and how long his arms are.
> 
> Kelvin Gastelum, UFC welterweight: People forget Jose has been at the top of his game for a long time and I think he's only one year older than McGregor. I think people are counting him out for whatever reason. He's not only been at the top of his division, he's made everybody look like nothing. He's destroyed his opponents and I think Aldo destroys Conor McGregor.
> 
> Brandon Gibson, striking coach, Jackson-Wink MMA: I've been super impressed with McGregor's approach as a martial artist. I think he controls range better than 99 percent of UFC fighters and has a good eye for it. I think his confidence reminds me of Jon Jones. Conor McGregor is going to come out and hunt, land body shots and knock Jose out. I think Conor unifies the belt.
> 
> Dan Henderson, UFC middleweight: I really haven't seen Conor fight that much other than his last fight. I think he has holes in his game. He's effective on his feet and that's where Jose Aldo likes to fight. It's interesting, but I'd have to go with Jose Aldo on that one.
> 
> Henri Hooft, striking coach, Blackzilians: I really want to see Aldo win because I have sympathy for him, and his trainer, Andre Pederneiras, is my friend, but I think McGregor is a little too big for the guys in this weight class, and too awkward also. I'm hoping for Aldo but I think McGregor is going to win this fight. He's a southpaw, he moves a little weird so I think the low kicks from Aldo will be different. Aldo used to be a Brazilian jiu-jitsu guy but I don't think either of their wrestling comes close to the American wrestling you see. When it comes to the floor, we saw in his last fight McGregor is very relaxed and doesn't panic when people are on top of him. Everybody says he got smashed; I thought he was relaxed and took his time.
> 
> Chris Holdsworth, UFC bantamweight: I think McGregor poses some threats with his southpaw stance and boxing. I think if Aldo plays it smart, he will take McGregor down or at least mix up striking and takedowns. I think if he keeps it standing, it plays more into Conor's game. My heart is telling me Aldo. I think he's an intelligent fighter from an intelligent camp and I think they know they should mix it up, especially after seeing the Chad Mendes fight.
> 
> Chad Mendes, UFC featherweight: I've fought both. Feeling both guys, Conor on his back, feeling his strength and speed -- and also feeling all that with Aldo -- it felt like Aldo was the much tougher opponent. This is the fight game and there's more to it than the physical part. I don't see Conor mentally breaking Aldo. Hopefully his emotions don't gas him out. As far as fighter to fighter, skill set to skill set, athleticism to athleticism, I'm choosing Aldo.
> 
> Javier Mendez, coach, American Kickboxing Academy: I think if it's more in the hand range, I give it to Conor McGregor. I think if Aldo can capitalize on McGregor's stance and get the leg kicks just right where he'll damage the legs, it's Aldo's fight all the way. My prediction would go with McGregor, but if Aldo gets him on the legs and tears them up, Aldo will finish him.
> 
> Roy Nelson, UFC heavyweight: S-- talking goes to Conor. Fight goes to Aldo.
> 
> Anthony Pettis, UFC lightweight: I'm gonna go with Jose Aldo, based on Conor hasn't fought anybody yet. He's definitely skilled and his striking is different from everybody else Aldo has fought. He's a southpaw. He throws traditional kicks, heavy hands. His wrestling is non-existent. Unless he can knock Aldo out, I'd say Aldo wins this fight. Aldo is as dangerous and he has the technique. I think Aldo is the better fighter everywhere. Hopefully, I'm wrong -- because Conor McGregor would be a huge fight for me at lightweight.
> 
> Luke Rockhold, UFC middleweight: I got it a close fight. I think Jose is the faster, sharper guy. Depending on his game plan, I think he can mix it up. Hopefully we see some ground game out of him and not just a war. If his ego gets the best of him, it's going to be a bad recipe for him. He's got to stay sharp and not go "mano y mano" with Conor. As long as he keeps his wits about him, I've got Aldo a slight favorite. But if he loses his wits and goes toe-to-toe, I've got Conor.
> 
> Ronda Rousey, UFC bantamweight: I still believe Jose belongs No. 1 on the pound-for-pound list. When they were supposed to fight in July, I said, hands down, it would be Jose Aldo. The thing that is different with this, once you've become a champion, you have a different level of confidence now. Conor is going to be better than he ever was before with that champion's confidence. Aldo is dealing with ring rust. It's a tough fight to call. I'm trying to be safe and neutral on that one.
> 
> Chris Weidman, UFC middleweight champion: I think Conor McGregor by third-round TKO. I think Aldo is amazing, very tough. I just think Conor is the bigger guy and his confidence has been tested. He's a big, strong southpaw and his cardio looks pretty good. Aldo has no real weaknesses but Conor is so relaxed throwing those left hands down the middle, I think he's going to be in Jose's face and he's got the range, which is big.
> 
> Duke Roufus, head coach Roufusport: Conor early on is going to be dangerous with his hands, movement and mentality but Aldo has been there a long time. He's been in so many title fights. I have a gut feeling Aldo is going to try and take him down. I think his wrestling is underrated, especially offensively, and I think Aldo is going to try and make this a ground match. I think he'll have success doing it. Aldo by decision or submission.


Thug Rose/PVZ tomorrow :mark:


----------



## RKing85

No interest in Paige/Rose to be honest.

Two of the most overrated fighters in the UFC today.

I think Paige is less overrated though so I'll say she wins. Neither girl ever going to be champ.


----------



## TCE

Got my beers, got my pizzas. It's going to be a good 3 nights of MMA.


----------



## EyeZac

RKing85 said:


> No interest in Paige/Rose to be honest.
> 
> Two of the most overrated fighters in the UFC today.
> 
> I think Paige is less overrated though so I'll say she wins. Neither girl ever going to be champ.


Demetrious Johnson thinks Paige can beat Joanna. I laughed.


----------



## TCE

RKing85 said:


> No interest in Paige/Rose to be honest.
> 
> Two of the most overrated fighters in the UFC today.
> 
> I think Paige is less overrated though so I'll say she wins. Neither girl ever going to be champ.


Rose is actually a pretty solid fighter, hype or not. I'm not sold on Paige, though.


----------



## Slickback

Sage is a super sayain and the fucker can't stop smiling, gotta love this guy. 

Come on Thug Rose!!!


----------



## Ray




----------



## Cashmere

Bones said:


> Come on Thug Rose!!!


Lol. That chick looks like Carol from the Walking Dead.

Paige is due for another stoppage. Via TKO round 1 or 2.


----------



## Cashmere

@ PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/12/10/9885648/ufc-news-interview-dana-white-not-concerned-holly-holm-vs-miesha-tate-ronda-rousey

You see this Blackbeard, Dana insisting for Holm to wait all the way until July for Rousey. Even though Holm's entire camp insisting they want a fight with Tate. I've never seen a bigger chickenshit than Dana. He really takes the cake :lol.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'd be pissed if I was Holm. Make that money. 

Super excited for these fights. Really cannot wait for Saturday.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## McQueen

Dana just wants that payday. And probably a gummer from Ronda after she gets her teeth kicked down her throat again.

His bias for certain fighters has gotten annoying from a fan standpoint though.


----------



## SonoShion

Odds for Gregor/Aldo are even now. I'll make a lot of money.


----------



## Blackbeard

^^^ Not in my neck of the woods, Aldo's still the underdog here so I put my money where my mouth is and dropped some coin on him.



Ickey Shuffle said:


> @ PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/12/10/9885648/ufc-news-interview-dana-white-not-concerned-holly-holm-vs-miesha-tate-ronda-rousey
> 
> You see this Blackbeard, Dana insisting for Holm to wait all the way until July for Rousey. Even though Holm's entire camp insisting they want a fight with Tate. I've never seen a bigger chickenshit than Dana. He really takes the cake :lol.


:no:

Shouldn't the champion be allowed some say in when she's allowed to fight? Forcing Holly to wait all the way to July is straight up bullshit. This is why there needs to be a union, Dana and Zuffa act too much like tyrants at times.


----------



## B-Dawg

This movement shit w/ Conor is getting out of hand :mj https://www.instagram.com/p/_H-nlxobR9/

If you've watched Embedded, that's all he spoke about and did, were movement drills with his movement coach.


----------



## Cashmere

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> :no:
> 
> Shouldn't the champion be allowed some say in when she's allowed to fight? Forcing Holly to wait all the way to July is straight up bullshit. This is why there needs to be a union, Dana and Zuffa act too much like tyrants at times.


Either he's fucking Rousey or he hates Holm and/or Tate with a passion. Probably the latter. He's a dick and a coward :lol.

Fuck this guy man :booklel


----------



## EyeZac

Really bad idea to do Holm vs. Rousey before Holm vs. Tate.

Of course I want Rousey to win but doing the exact same thing over again isn't going to get a different result. Should let Tate have a go at Holm first, she probably wins and then Ronda can armbar Tate for the third time.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

opcorn


----------



## Stormbringer

Wait a damn minute!

Paige is on Fight Pass!? FUCK!


----------



## Rush

There is nothing chickenshit about wanting to wait to have your big money rematch :hayden3 Why would Dana want to risk Holm losing to Tate and miss out on that?


----------



## Cashmere

Rush said:


> There is nothing chickenshit about wanting to wait to have your big money rematch :hayden3 Why would Dana want to risk Holm losing to Tate and miss out on that?


Because... I'm a Tate homer and I want her as champ now :mj


----------



## Rush

Except Tate gets murked by Holm :draper2


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush said:


> There is nothing chickenshit about wanting to wait to have your big money rematch :hayden3 Why would Dana want to risk Holm losing to Tate and miss out on that?


From a business stand point I get it, I am just more pissed off with Dana's totalitarian attitude on the matter. Holly's in her prime, she shouldn't be sitting on the shelf till July, that's detrimental to her momentum IMO.


----------



## EyeZac

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> From a business stand point I get it, I am just more pissed off with Dana's totalitarian attitude on the matter. Holly's in her prime, she shouldn't be sitting on the shelf till July, that's detrimental to her momentum IMO.


They're claiming that Holm would sit until June for her next fight anyway so an extra month really isn't that big a deal. If the earliest UFC would do Holm vs. Tate is June than I'm with them on scrapping it in favour of Holm vs. Rousey 2 at UFC 200. It'll be huge business for them.

I was of the opinion that Holm vs. Tate early in 2016 would be reasonable followed by the winner facing Rousey at UFC 200. Rousey is the draw so it doesn't matter who she faces. Both have storylines so you'll draw the casual fans in.


----------



## Blackbeard

June?? :chan 

She should be ready to fight in March, April or May IMO.

If that's the case then you're right, might as well wait an extra month and do the big rematch.


----------



## RKing85

Let's get this main card on the road!

Thank you Fight Network!


----------



## Blackbeard

It's not looking good for Paige :mj2


----------



## TCE

Told you guys, Rose is a solid fighter. This was a big step up for Paige but it's obviously too much, too soon.


----------



## EyeZac

:StephenA2


----------



## Blackbeard

Paige is tough, I'll give her that. I can't decided if that shaved head is doing it for me or not :hmm:


----------



## C-Cool

I don't post much, but that could have been at least 50-43 if that kept on going. Paige needs a lot more work, so that she never gets beat down like THAT again.

After that Esparza loss, Thug Rose clearly got the message, and improved. Can't wait to see her against bigger competition (...but definitely not the champ, unless she wants to end up on the other side of this beat down).


----------



## B-Dawg

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


>


Solid night for my picks. :kobe3

PVZ was thoroughly outclassed in every facet of the fight, though her resilience and submission defense was impressive. I don't like him, but Chiesa was quite impressive, and I definitely think he'll be one of the fighters to keep an eye on in the coming year.

The Funkmaster was amazing; dude's got the look and the ability to be a star in the sport. Not sure why they put him on the prelims of a Fight Pass event, but he still put on a show. Big fan of his.

Normally, I'd be going to bed looking forward to a card that is a week or two away, but not tonight. Frankie/Chad and Lauzon/Dunham tomorrow. :drose


----------



## SonoShion

In love with Rose atm.


----------



## Ray

Fuck, I'm just glad the Paige and Sage hype can simmer down a bit now. It was getting hard to breath at one point.

Also,



Ray said:


>


Not a bad night of picks. Paige got destroyed, as I expected. Rose, Means and Sterling were the 3 biggest standouts for me. Sterling especially. Kids a beast.


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> There is nothing chickenshit about wanting to wait to have your big money rematch :hayden3 Why would Dana want to risk Holm losing to Tate and miss out on that?


It is a good business decision but it's also quite obvious that Dana has his head up Rousey's ass. He should be matchmaking to accommodate Holly, not Ronda.


----------



## Cashmere

Paige got owned :cry

She's still fine as a muthafucka, so whatever :lol.


----------



## Rush

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> From a business stand point I get it, I am just more pissed off with Dana's totalitarian attitude on the matter. Holly's in her prime, she shouldn't be sitting on the shelf till July, that's detrimental to her momentum IMO.





Yoda said:


> It is a good business decision but it's also quite obvious that Dana has his head up Rousey's ass. *He should be matchmaking to accommodate Holly, not Ronda.*


Except that at the end of the day Dana's job exists to promote the UFC and make money for the UFC. Holm/Rousey II makes them more money, sells more tickets, sells more PPVs.


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> Except that at the end of the day Dana's job exists to promote the UFC and make money for the UFC. Holm/Rousey II makes them more money, sells more tickets, sells more PPVs.


Don't you think two title fights would make more money for the UFC than just one?

Anyway let me ask you this. Who as champion makes more money for the UFC, Rousey or Holm?


----------



## Blackbeard

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Paige got owned :cry
> 
> She's still fine as a muthafucka, so whatever :lol.


Still hot despite the fact she looked like she tried to eat a bowl of spaghetti with no cutlery.



Spoiler: :okada


----------



## Cashmere

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Still hot despite the fact she looked like she tried to eat a bowl of spaghetti with no cutlery.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :okada


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder :mj


----------



## Blackbeard

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder :mj


Such an apt quote coming from a Miesha Tate fan 8*D


----------



## Rush

Yoda said:


> Don't you think two title fights would make more money for the UFC than just one?
> 
> Anyway let me ask you this. Who as champion makes more money for the UFC, Rousey or Holm?


Rousey makes more money for the UFC than Holm. A Rousey/Holm rematch makes more money than Holm/Tate then Tate/Rousey III. They won't want to risk Holm losing and not getting that. Personally i'd much rather see Holm/Tate then have the winner face Rousey but i can see why the UFC would like to hold off.


----------



## Slickback

THUG ROSE BABY THUG ROSEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> Rousey makes more money for the UFC than Holm. A Rousey/Holm rematch makes more money than Holm/Tate then Tate/Rousey III. They won't want to risk Holm losing and not getting that. Personally i'd much rather see Holm/Tate then have the winner face Rousey but i can see why the UFC would like to hold off.


Well then it's win-win if they do the Holm-Tate fight business wise.

Holm wins, they can do the Ronda rematch, no worries.

Tate wins, they easily get the belt back to Ronda in the rematch, the Holm rematch happens at a later date. That's 3 fights that make money instead of just the one they'd get not doing Holm-Tate.

But again, Dana's too fixated on Rousey because of how much he invested in her to see where else money can be made. It's dumb on his part tbh.


----------



## EyeZac

Yoda said:


> Well then it's win-win if they do the Holm-Tate fight business wise.
> 
> Holm wins, they can do the Ronda rematch, no worries.
> 
> Tate wins, they easily get the belt back to Ronda in the rematch, the Holm rematch happens at a later date. That's 3 fights that make money instead of just the one they'd get not doing Holm-Tate.
> 
> But again, Dana's too fixated on Rousey because of how much he invested in her to see where else money can be made. It's dumb on his part tbh.


Of course he's fixated with Rousey.

Holm/Tate entire selling point is who faces Ronda. All three fights you listed sell because of Ronda Rousey, even the one she isn't involved in.


----------



## Slickback

Holm/Rousey rematch in terms of money is way bigger than Holm Tate or Rousey/Tate III. Its shit for the fighters and but Dana only ever cares about whats going to make the most money.


----------



## Rush

Yoda said:


> Well then it's win-win if they do the Holm-Tate fight business wise.
> 
> Holm wins, they can do the Ronda rematch, no worries.
> 
> Tate wins, they easily get the belt back to Ronda in the rematch, the Holm rematch happens at a later date. That's 3 fights that make money instead of just the one they'd get not doing Holm-Tate.
> 
> But again, Dana's too fixated on Rousey because of how much he invested in her to see where else money can be made. It's dumb on his part tbh.


That 2nd scenario isn't a win though. It harms the Holm/Rousey rematch if she loses to Tate who then gets beat by Rousey. Holm/Tate doesn't make much money, Rousey/Tate III doesn't make much money given Tate got beat handily in the previous 2 fights , Holm/Rousey II makes less money than it could have given that Holm just lost her last fight in this hypothetical.

Waiting 6-7 months for a fight isn't exactly a strange occurrence for UFC champs.


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> That 2nd scenario isn't a win though. It harms the Holm/Rousey rematch if she loses to Tate who then gets beat by Rousey. Holm/Tate doesn't make much money, Rousey/Tate III doesn't make much money given Tate got beat handily in the previous 2 fights , Holm/Rousey II makes less money than it could have given that Holm just lost her last fight in this hypothetical.
> 
> *Waiting 6-7 months for a fight isn't exactly a strange occurrence for UFC champs.*


The UFC should be capitalizing off Holm's momentum tho. Her beating Rousey was the hottest topic for a bit between even people who didn't watch UFC and the longer they wait to put Holm back in the octagon, the more her buzz cools off. Yeah Rousey makes the most money out of the women at the moment but they should try to make Holm a mega money maker as well instead of hoping Ronda beats her in the rematch like dummies.

Besides, Holm-Tate isn't that much of gamble. In my opinion anyway. :toomanykobes


----------



## Slickback

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder :mj












Forgot to make picks for TUF Finale


----------



## Blackbeard

Really looking forward to the card tonight, there's actually some solid match ups with Lauzon vs. Dunham, Ferguson vs. Barboza and of course teh main event :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Really keen to see the kind of condition Conor is gonna bei n at the weigh in, after the IV ban. Even though he said he never needed it


----------



## Blackbeard

Weigh-in stream


----------



## Slickback

ONE FC's Yang Jian Bing pronounced dead after weigh-cut complications

 Only 21 aswell


----------



## Blackbeard

The atmosphere from this weigh-in reminds me a lot of Hatton vs. Mayweather.


----------



## EyeZac

If Aldo misses weight than Chael Sonnen is the smartest man alive.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jesus Christ, Connor looks like he's on hunger strike.

Loved how Aldo did the little kung fu stance to psych him out :lol


----------



## Slickback

*ONE MORE DAY FOLKS. ITS TIIIIIIIIIIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

^












EyeZac said:


> If Aldo misses weight than Chael Sonnen is the smartest man alive.


He is clearly not.


----------



## Chloe

EyeZac said:


> If Aldo misses weight than Chael Sonnen is the smartest man alive.


Chael taking an :lose today unless he just said that to promote the weigh in in which case, good job.


----------



## Slickback

Love how Conor went to do the pose then was like "Oh shit"


----------



## watts63

Bones said:


> Love how Conor went to do the pose then was like "Oh shit"


That's the stance Aldo should do for the EA UFC 2 cover lol.


----------



## Blackbeard

Erm, so this actually happened today....


----------



## EyeZac

Yoda said:


> Chael taking an :lose today unless he just said that to promote the weigh in in which case, good job.


It got me to watch the weigh in.

So, job well done.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Really immersed in UFC this weekend, what a treat to have fights 3 days in a row. Watched the very good Fight Pass card yesterday (man, Paige is insanely tough), started on the prelims for Edgar vs Mendes, and after watching the UFC 194 weigh ins, excitement is at an all time high for Aldo vs McGregor. Yeah, Conor looked on death's door but he always does at weigh ins.

It's kinda jarring to see WWE 2K16 as a sponsor tonight and to see the WWE logo on the Octagon. Has WWE ever sponsored a UFC event before?


----------



## Ratedr4life

Rookie of the Year said:


> Really immersed in UFC this weekend, what a treat to have fights 3 days in a row. Watched the very good Fight Pass card yesterday (man, Paige is insanely tough), started on the prelims for Edgar vs Mendes, and after watching the UFC 194 weigh ins, excitement is at an all time high for Aldo vs McGregor. Yeah, Conor looked on death's door but he always does at weigh ins.
> 
> *It's kinda jarring to see WWE 2K16 as a sponsor tonight and to see the WWE logo on the Octagon. Has WWE ever sponsored a UFC event before?*


Haha came to post this. Is it WWE that is a sponsor or 2K Sports who are promoting their WWE game?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Aldo about to destroy Dana's dreams. :banderas


----------



## Stephen90

Ratedr4life said:


> Haha came to post this. Is it WWE that is a sponsor or 2K Sports who are promoting their WWE game?


Didn't the WWE promote the UFC for a brief while back in 1998? They did have Shamrock and Severn back then.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Stephen90 said:


> Didn't the WWE promote the UFC for a brief while back in 1998? They did have Shamrock and Severn back then.


Not sure if they promoted their events, think it was more of a name dropping thing back then to try and get some buzz as UFC was pretty controversial back then.

Just like how in 2015 WWE tried using Ronda's buzz to boost their Diva's division.

Some things never change.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Ratedr4life said:


> Haha came to post this. Is it WWE that is a sponsor or 2K Sports who are promoting their WWE game?


Either way, it's still a WWE product and I'm sure the use of any WWE product as a sponsor would have to be put to someone in WWE's head offices.

I'm actually more surprised about it from the UFC point of view. Dana called WWE "fake shit" in a Twitter tirade just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Ratedr4life said:


> Not sure if they promoted their events, think it was more of a name dropping thing back then to try and get some buzz as UFC was pretty controversial back then.
> 
> Just like how in 2015 WWE tried using Ronda's buzz to boost their Diva's division.
> 
> Some things never change.


I remember JR promoting the UFC Japan show, with a graphic and everything during an episode of Raw during the Attitude Era. But that was all pre-Zuffa era UFC.

And as for the Ronda stuff, she's a huge pro wrestling fan. This is the first I can recall of Zuffa era UFC promoting WWE, not the other way around.


----------



## Slickback

God dam this card is testing my awakeness lol, drinking coffee this late


----------



## RKing85

Ferguson/Barboza just had one hell of a fight.


----------



## SonoShion

Tony Ferguson is a fucking demon.


----------



## Slickback

FRANKIE EDGAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray

What a career Frankie Edgar has had man. Absolute legend. I expected him to win, but not in that fashion. Stoppage was justified. Chad went limp, and then quickly came back to consciousness afterwards. Clear flash KO. 

Another good night of picks for me:


----------



## KC Armstrong

So this is what Mini Mendes looks like after a full camp, huh? The "Mike Tyson of the featherweight division" getting knocked out in back-to-back fights...


----------



## B-Dawg

Ray said:


> What a career Frankie Edgar has had man. Absolute legend. I expected him to win, but not in that fashion. Stoppage was justified. Chad went limp, and then quickly came back to consciousness afterwards. Clear flash KO.
> 
> Another good night of picks for me:


We'll see who has more picks right at the end of the weekend, breh. You're currently up 1. :mj


----------



## Slickback

Hopefully I do better for these picks for 194


----------



## Rush

Conor surely is going up to LW soon. He looks like a meth addict every weigh in.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Just saw Edgar vs Mendes. Pretty emphatic win. I had Frankie for it though I thought it'd go further than the first round.

Can't fucking believe 194 is tonight! The atmosphere here in Ireland for the last few days has been great. I pray Conor wins though it's too difficult to confidently call. For the sake of staying loyal to my countryman, I'll say McGregor stops him in the 3rd. I really have no idea though. It could just as easily go to Aldo. Maybe it's because I'm in Ireland and buying the hype, but my gut says Conor.


----------



## BornBad

Mazel Tov Frankie. Never expected Chad getting knocked out so fast.. 

So tonight is the night i guess. I still want CMG to win and i think he can cause he really looks at the top of his game but Aldo is a more complete fighter probably faster and stronger on the ground it's really hard to call this one but i don't think it gonna last more than 2 rounds. 

I'm rooting for Rockhold too... Weidman almost got KOd by Belfort so my money is on Rockhold for this one.


----------



## SonoShion

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> We'll see who has more picks right at the end of the weekend, breh. You're currently up 1. :mj


Not seen his picks but you'll have the entire main card wrong pardon Max :mj


----------



## Cashmere




----------



## Irish Jet

Even after the first Aldo fight I genuinely thought Frankie would take the title in this division eventually.

Can't see him being denied. He'll beat either guy IMO.


----------



## SonoShion

Ickey Shuffle said:


>


Nelson tapping Maia in the 1st round? :wow

Aldo/Conor will never go to distance.


----------



## Cashmere

SonoShion said:


> Nelson tapping Maia in the 1st round? :wow
> 
> Aldo/Conor will never go to distance.


Gunnar is going to end up getting it one way or another. If not round 1, then round 2 :shrug

Probably not. At first I had Aldo via TKO in the 3rd, but I went with the safe method.


----------



## Liam Miller

Edgar is class.


----------



## Rush

Anyone who thinks that Demian Maia is getting subbed either has no clue who Maia is or they're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Cashmere

Rush said:


> Anyone who thinks that Demian Maia is getting subbed either has no clue who Maia is or they're a fucking idiot.












Can't wait for GUNNAR tonight :trips5


----------



## Ray

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> We'll see who has more picks right at the end of the weekend, breh. You're currently up 1. :mj


You might end up beating me Brandon. UFC 194 can potentially fuck my picks up :lol


----------



## Cashmere

I might change my Aldo pick to TKO too. If I had the guts to deny Conor


----------



## B-Dawg

Ray said:


> You might end up beating me Brandon. UFC 194 can potentially fuck my picks up :lol


It all comes down to Rockhold, Proctor, and Yancy. Do me proud, boys. :drose


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Aldo wins by KO but it goes longer, probably in the late 2nd or early 3rd. Expect Conor to try to come in and blitz Aldo early.

Nervous for Weidman/Rockhold but I think Weidman can hold out.

Glad I did my free trial of Fight Pass this week. Excited to see the return of McGee.


----------



## Bubz

Really looking forward to this. I've decided I'll stay up and watch it, main card starts at 3am over here. Jeez.


----------



## Slickback

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Can't wait for GUNNAR tonight :trips5


Gunnar is solid on the mat, but he ain't on Maia's level.


----------



## samizayn

I ended up going for submission at the last minute bc Conor McGregor has a Really Hard Head.


Bones said:


> Gunnar is solid on the mat, but he ain't on Maia's level.


Gunni has better hands though, and he (IMO clearly) wants it more.


----------



## Green Light

Dear God Aldo PLS


----------



## Slickback

samizayn said:


> I ended up going for submission at the last minute bc Conor McGregor has a Really Hard Head.
> 
> Gunni has better hands though, and he (IMO clearly) wants it more.


Yea I agree with that, I was just referring to the comment that Gunnar was better on the mat.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Standing with my man Aldo tonight. 
McGregor is playing the WWE styled heel role perfectly but Aldo sees through it and will shut that big mouth once it's underway.


----------



## Blackbeard

Was really surprised to see Frankie knock Mendes out like that, I thought for sure that fight would go the distance. You have to give him the winner of tonight's fight now IMO.



Bubz said:


> Really looking forward to this. I've decided I'll stay up and watch it, main card starts at 3am over here. Jeez.


You're finally throwing off those hipster shackles roud


----------



## Slickback

It's started lads. We Made it................ :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

Let's go! :mark:


----------



## Bucky Barnes

It's 2am where I am. I'm struggling to make it lol.


----------



## Vic Capri

Aldo ends The Streak tonight!

- Vic


----------



## Slickback

What a fuckin event so far!!!! Great start for the Brazilians


----------



## samizayn

Five fights in and I'm perfect on my picks! :hb



Bucky Barnes said:


> It's 2am where I am. I'm struggling to make it lol.


Nap now IMO? You should have been trying to wake up around this time, but it's not too late.


----------



## TheShieldSuck

Jesus fucking christ how many prelim matches are there? Also there are waaaay too many comercials. I thought this was a PPV nor RAW?


----------



## Rush

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Can't wait for GUNNAR tonight :trips5


Maia is a 4th degree black belt in BJJ. He's a weapon on the ground.



TheShieldSuck said:


> Jesus fucking christ how many prelim matches are there? Also there are waaaay too many comercials. I thought this was a PPV nor RAW?


PPV part of the event hasn't started champ. How about you head back to the WWE section if you want to whinge and bitch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Filthy casuals only here for Conor :mj


----------



## Slickback

Man Tecia looked fuckin fantastic, would love to see her fight Waterson eventually. 


LETS GO URIJAH


----------



## Rush

I have to miss seeing most of this card live though. Got a cricket match to play :mj2


----------



## Waffelz

Hopefully Urijah gets knocked tf out.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush said:


> I have to miss seeing most of this card live though. Got a cricket match to play :mj2


This might be the gayest thing I've ever seen you post


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Nice fight, Saenz is TOUGH


----------



## Slickback

Waffelz said:


> Hopefully Urijah gets knocked tf out.


Nah son. CALIFORNIA KID.




MAIN CARD STARTS NOW


----------



## RKing85

let's get this PPV on the road!


----------



## Slickback

Holloway's takedown defense has been perfect


----------



## McQueen

Holloway got that easy. Wonder why Stephens corner told him to stop throwing kicks.


----------



## RKing85

efficient performance from Max.


----------



## Slickback

This is a grapplers wet dream right now


----------



## Blackbeard

Gunnar got absolutely dominated in that round.


----------



## McQueen

Loving this shit.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why does Condit get a title shot? Tyron humbled him...


----------



## Cashmere

Gunnar getting treated like a little boy :mj2


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

This is awesome


----------



## Slickback

God dam this is a domination.


----------



## McQueen

This is just beastly.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Fucking squash match here. My bets aren't going well so far. 0-2 damnit. Got a nice little parlay on Weidman/Connor. Bring it, damnit!


----------



## Slickback

My picks so far have been fuckin shit.


COME ON JACARE


----------



## Cashmere

Fucking LOL at my predictions :lol. Maia could've bend him over and fucked him if he wanted to.


----------



## Slickback

Conor about to face the same beating as his boy. :mcgregor


----------



## McQueen

Gunner got dominated but a lesser fighter would have gotten submitted about 6 different times in that fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

Ubereem might actually die next week :mj2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Decided to jump in and catch the remainder of the card too. It's almost 10 am here, so I can watch comfortably.


Going with Rockhold and Conor. Let's see :shrug


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Bones said:


> My picks so far have been fuckin shit.
> 
> 
> COME ON JACARE


Got Jacare as well. Hopefully a squash for one of our guys this time!


----------



## Slickback

FUck sakes Yoel moves like a godam superhero


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Bones said:


> FUck sakes Yoel moves like a godam superhero


and he looks like a fucking Greek God.


----------



## McQueen

Holiday season so it's YOEL! YOEL!!! For me.

I do hope Jacare wins though so we can see more of that alligator thing.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Holy shit at that kick/backfist combo. Christ.

Souza is fucking done.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Souza was dazed as fuck as he got up.


----------



## Blackbeard

Has Yoel gassed?


----------



## McQueen

Jacare takes another big shot and he's going to be getting up like Bubz


----------



## Cashmere

Stop grabbing the fence Romero, you douche.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Has Yoel gassed?


Looks like both have, really. Setting up to be an even more boring round 3 than round 2 and that should be hard to do.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jacare just pinched that for me. Wouldn't be shocked if Yoel got the nod though.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I'd be shocked if Yoel didn't win. First round should've been 10-8.


----------



## McQueen

I could see Jacare getting the win but it's close


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Dat pop for Holly.


----------



## Slickback

Yoel wins, but he cant compete with the likes of Weidman, not enough cardio.

At least he didnt go on some anti-gay speech


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> Yoel wins, but he cant compete with the likes of Weidman, not enough cardio.


Was just about to say the same thing, he's not got the gas tank to be champ IMO.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I'm not very knowledgeable on the strategies for MMA but I'm curious about something. When Souza had Yoel rocked up against the cage with ~3:30 left, why did he take it to the ground instead of unleashing hell against the cage?


----------



## Slickback

*TIME FOR THE BIGGEST MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP FIGHT IN HISTORY*


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Jacare should've won imo


----------



## Blackbeard

Finally some DMX :trips9



AT&T Stadium said:


> I'm not very knowledgeable on the strategies for MMA but I'm curious about something. When Souza had Yoel rocked up against the cage with ~3:30 left, why did he take it to the ground instead of unleashing hell against the cage?


He's more comfortable on the ground. Submissions are Jacare's forte, he's not really renowned for being a striker.


----------



## McQueen

I'm really unsure who to pick in this fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

My heart says Rockhold, my head says Weidman.


----------



## Cashmere

I picked Weidman to win, but fuck Weidman.


----------



## McQueen

Guess i have to go with Tom Petty because I'm old.


----------



## Slickback

Picked Weidman but heart wants Luke to win


----------



## EyeZac

Picked Weidman.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Picked Weidman both in a parlay with the main event and by himself so my heart and wallet both want Weidman to win.


----------



## Blackbeard

Herb Dean = DERP fpalm

Weidman's round.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

That was a fun round.


----------



## Slickback

First round to Weidman


----------



## Cashmere

Rockhold rocking him :mark:.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rockhold's starting to get into a rhythm now.

1-1


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Damn, Weidman comes out like a house of fire. Rockhold weathers it and is crushing now. COME ON WEIDMAN, GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## Slickback

Round 2 to Rockhold. 1 round each so far.


Luke's kicks are so beautiful


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Why the fuck was that not stopped with like 20 seconds left?!?!


----------



## Blackbeard

HUGE ROUND FOR ROCKHOLD!!!!!!!!!!

2-1


----------



## Neuron

Weidman got fucked up.


----------



## Stormbringer

RIGGED! That was too many shots, Weidman wasn't defending.


----------



## McQueen

I am amazed at what I just saw.


----------



## Slickback

*HOLY FUCK *


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

wow


----------



## Blackbeard

Oh man, that was beautiful :rusevyes


----------



## Neuron

Finally.


----------



## Irish Jet

Herb Dean taking years off Weidman's life.


----------



## McQueen

That should have been called at the end of the last round.


----------



## Cashmere

Weidman bleeding red, white, and blue :lol. What an whooping :mark:.

ROCKHOLD THROWING ROCKS :mark:.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yessss :mark:


Was still mad at Weidman for beating Spider, so yay Rockhold :dance


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

I know he ain't crying.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## AT&T Stadium

Well. Let's go Connor! You're my last hope


----------



## Stormbringer

FUCK YO COUCH, WEIDMAN!


----------



## Joshi Judas

SANTAGON said:


> Decided to jump in and catch the remainder of the card too. It's almost 10 am here, so I can watch comfortably.
> 
> 
> Going with Rockhold and Conor. Let's see :shrug


 1 for 1. Lets go Conor.


----------



## EyeZac

Joanna will be the only undefeated champion after July. :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

:woah Weidman Sr needs to take it down a notch.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Just threw a bit more on Conor. Can't lose all 5 fights...right?


----------



## Irish Jet

JESUS BETRAYED THE CHRIS FOR YOEL


----------



## Joshi Judas

STILL MY BOY!!!


Thanks for letting us know Dad :woah


----------



## McQueen

Conor to die in the next hour.


----------



## Slickback

*BIGGEST FIGHT IN UFC HISTORY*


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's time. The Notorious :mark: :mark: :mark:


That ovation :banderas


----------



## watts63

Bones said:


>


STRIKEFORCE NEVER DIES!


----------



## AT&T Stadium

"Their betting line changed radically after the wedding...I mean weigh-in"-Joe Rogan 
Typical newlyweds already butting heads.


----------



## Blackbeard

:buffer :buffer :buffer​


----------



## AT&T Stadium

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> :buffer :buffer :buffer​


LOLOL

Jose is a fucking midget. No way he can win!


----------



## Neuron

Holy shit those boos.


----------



## Blackbeard

Son of a bitch


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

SHIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

WOOOAH


----------



## AT&T Stadium

WHAT THE FUCK/?!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## slassar136

WTF!!!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Neuron

WTF


----------



## Blackbeard

Wow, that's fucking nuts.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well...


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Me and Jose right now!

:sodone :sodone :sodone

Conor: :bosstrips

This fight: :rock5

Me since i put more money on this fight 5 minutes before it happened: :vince$


----------



## Cashmere

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THIS SHIT!


----------



## Blade Runner

That was even more shocking than Rousey and Silva losing :lmao


----------



## BornBad

ONE PUNCH FATALITY


THIS IS MCGREGOR ERA !!!!


----------



## Cashmere

I knew it, I knew it, I knew..........................

It's fucking McGregor


----------



## Blackbeard

The first punch.......THE FIRST BLOODY PUNCH


----------



## McQueen

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> That was even more shocking than Rousey and Silva losing :lmao


Ronda's loss wasn't a shocker.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The 1st fucking punch knocks out the best fighter in the world? Da fuck?


----------



## slassar136

Oh god, the McGregor troll accounts are going to be running rampant tonight.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Haha.

GIVE ME ALL OF YOUR TEARS YOU NEVER BEEN IN A FIGHT IN YOUR LIFE BEFORE WANNABE FIGHT EXPERT FREAKS 

BOW DOWN TO KING MCGREGOR


----------



## Blackbeard

That was spectacular and anti-climatic at the same time :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

This thread is gonna be hilarious now :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

THE DOUBTERS JUST WENT THE WAY OF ALDO 

OH MY GOD WHAT A FUCKING GOAT

GLORIOUS


----------



## EyeZac

TheLooseCanon said:


> The 1st fucking punch knocks out the best fighter in the world? Da fuck?


Jones didn't fight tonight.


----------



## twaughthammer

I cannot fucking believe this......

:bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow


----------



## AT&T Stadium

EyeZac said:


> Jones didn't fight tonight.


was gonna post this.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

He threw a cross that i wasnt expecting

ut


----------



## oleanderson89

Jose had a job.


----------



## Slickback

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


Congrats Conor. Fuck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## watts63

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'm gonna go cry now...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

FUCK THE HATERS!!!


----------



## McQueen

That was a perfect punch by Conor. 

Still think Aldo can take him.


----------



## Blade Runner

It's crazy how the UFC had back-to-back PPV's with results that got the world buzzing -- that's great exposure for them


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:vince3 be like, "I can't even script Roman to do that!"


----------



## Stephen90

Damn thought Aldo would win.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Aldo seemed a bit shook before the fight even began. McGregor really got inside his head. Being a sociopath really seems to pay off in the UFC. :ha


----------



## samizayn

That was the most trollish title victory of all time. How very fitting.


----------



## Slickback

God dam this beat Ronda's victory over Cat


----------



## TheChoppingMachine




----------



## B-Dawg

Frankie/Conor and Rockhold/Romero should be the next title fights, imo. 

Amazing night overall, would have liked to get an actual fight out of the Main Event, but Rockhold/Weidman was fun. Really looking forward to next week, even though I think RDA will dominate Cowboy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671602202675294208
:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

Dana White and EA are probably fapping like crazy right now.

Oh well at least I got to witness Rockhold dethrone Weidman, so it wasn't all bad. And I even put a small amount on him and Frankie :vince$


----------



## KC Armstrong

I could not have imagined that in my wildest dreams. Holy shit, Conor is a fucking legend.

Now I'm patiently waiting for the excuses to start rolling in...


----------



## watts63

Aldo fans (including myself) right now:


----------



## twaughthammer

Aldo is a great fighter. but....	:heyman6

Wonder if Tazz is going to make any accusations after this one....


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> There's going to be a lot of people eating crow on Sunday morning :mj


well at least you got one prediction right 

:mcgregoat


----------



## samizayn

Also, I'm waiting for the parralel gifs: Chris Weidman spinning back kick/Chael Sonnen spinning back fist


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

twaughthammer said:


> Aldo is a great fighter. but....	:heyman6
> 
> Wonder if Tazz is going to make any accusations after this one....


Fuck Taz.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

oleanderson89 said:


> Jose had a job.


Make Roman a star damn it! :vince$


----------



## KC Armstrong

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671602202675294208
> :lmao



This predictions shit is getting scary...


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Myst

That was very unexpected. Hopefully they have a rematch.


----------



## Marrakesh

6am for 13 seconds. 

:MAD


----------



## Blackbeard

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> well at least you got one prediction right
> 
> :mcgregoat


Enjoy your victory


----------



## Trifektah

Conor has a billion dollar left hand. I can't deny his talent anymore. I just hate his mouth and his fans are the scum of the earth.


----------



## twaughthammer

Bones said:


>


Whole fucking fight!!!!!

:lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong

Trifektah said:


> Conor has a billion dollar left hand. I can't deny his talent anymore. I just hate his mouth and his fans are the scum of the earth.


I'll take that as a compliment...


----------



## Slickback

I have doubted McGregor at every turn, and each time he has proven me wrong. 

:clap


----------



## KC Armstrong

... and I hate to sound redundant, but if Mini Mendes has the balls to call himself the Mike Tyson of the featherweight division EVER AGAIN, he needs to be locked up in a mental institution.


----------



## McQueen

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671602202675294208
> :lmao


Fucking savage lol


----------



## RetepAdam.

One punch, man.


----------



## Waffelz

Time to move up to the 155 stuck in the mud division and don all them bastards senseless.


----------



## Slickback

Waited so long for a 13 second fight.... fuck


----------



## Kostic

While I like MMA, none of the prelim fights interested me at all, so I basically had to sit through the whole show waiting for the main event. There I was, preparing to watch an awesome and exciting fight with a bag of chips.

AND THEN IT IS OVER IN 13 FUCKING SECONDS.

I stayed up all night, watching UFC fights I was completely indifferent to, the only reason for that being this fight, and then it just ends in 13 seconds. Thank God I didn't have to go to the bathroom or I would have missed the whole thing.

At least with pro wrestling the main event usually delivers. I'm not saying these guys should just start prolonging fights for my amusement, but it is extremely fucking frustrating sometimes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Unsatisfied with how short the main event was, but congrats to Conor. Deserved.

I'm most upset that my stream bugged out the entire Weidman/Rockhold fight and I couldn't see it. 

Need to give a date to the :jonjones fight ASAP.


----------



## Rated R™

Am I the only one that finds it extremely coincidental that the fight ended as quickly as it possibly could because the 11pm mark was so damn close?

I've never seen a UFC PPV go over 11pm, and seeing as this Main Event started at 10:50 (?), I'm having some suspicion, almost seems identical to a WWE PPV that's about to run over it's timeslot, they tell the fighters to quickly end the fight.

Mir's fight a couple months ago was the same way, the show was set to end at 8 PM or something and the Main Event didn't start till 10 minutes before the show was set to go off the air, and that fight ended the same way as this one.

I'm not saying it was rigged, but damn somethings got to give.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rematch or Frankie next?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

If Punk gets knocked out like that :Jordan


----------



## EyeZac

Mendes must feel like shit.


----------



## Slickback

Everyone who's complaining or comparing it to WWE>...ut


----------



## Natecore

Still more action than Mayweather/Pacquiao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Which there was a WWE crowd there to chant "Bullshit!".


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Can we all just agree that UFC is 100X more exciting than WWE?

Would love to see Edgar get the next shot and how about Aldo/Holloway?


----------



## Slickback

Would rather see Frankie/Conor than a rematch atm.


----------



## Waffelz

Rated R™ said:


> Am I the only one that finds it extremely coincidental that the fight ended as quickly as it possibly could because the 11pm mark was so damn close?
> 
> I've never seen a UFC PPV go over 11pm, and seeing as this Main Event started at 10:50 (?), I'm having some suspicion, almost seems identical to a WWE PPV that's about to run over it's timeslot, they tell the fighters to quickly end the fight.
> 
> Mir's fight a couple months ago was the same way, the show was set to end at 8 PM or something and the Main Event didn't start till 10 minutes before the show was set to go off the air, and that fight ended the same way as this one.
> 
> I'm not saying it was rigged, but damn somethings got to give.


wot


----------



## SonoShion

Do you believe now?

Inb4 "lol Frankie would kill him".

Cunts.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/675916811779485697
:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

This is Aldo's corner at the exact moment Aldo got knocked out :duck


----------



## Busaiku

"I see him overreacting, overextending and then being knocked out unconscious within the first exchange he will be knocked out." - Conor Mcgregor


----------



## Stipe Tapped

As an Irishman, that was the most incredible sporting moment I've ever witnessed. Our boy KO'd the best P4P fighter in the world stiff in 13 seconds. This doesn't feel real!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Frankie would lose imo. And I don't want to see that fight. Prior to yesterday, Frankie is a snore. And fuck Jersey, cesspool. 

I'd rather an Aldo/McGregor fight that goes longer.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Rated R™ said:


> Am I the only one that finds it extremely coincidental that the fight ended as quickly as it possibly could because the 11pm mark was so damn close?
> 
> I've never seen a UFC PPV go over 11pm, and seeing as this Main Event started at 10:50 (?), I'm having some suspicion, almost seems identical to a WWE PPV that's about to run over it's timeslot, they tell the fighters to quickly end the fight.
> 
> Mir's fight a couple months ago was the same way, the show was set to end at 8 PM or something and the Main Event didn't start till 10 minutes before the show was set to go off the air, and that fight ended the same way as this one.
> 
> I'm not saying it was rigged, but damn somethings got to give.


:lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong

Natecore said:


> Still more action than Mayweather/Pacquiao



Exactly. I'd rather watch 13 insanely exciting seconds than 2 guys not doing shit for half an hour.

Also, when Tyson was knocking dudes out in a matter of minutes/seconds, everyone loved it.


----------



## Slickback

God dam its hard not to be on the conor hypetrain right now. He just predicts these things


----------



## TCE

I need to stop doubting Conor, man. Fucking hell, dude is as legit as they come.


----------



## Truthbetold




----------



## PacoAwesome

Sad Aldo, my second favorite fighter lost. But shit happens and no one wins forever. McGregors left is no joke, and Aldo got to excited and left his chin exposed. I guess this is karma for being a Jones fan celebrating in a room full of shogun fans when Jones won the title. When one of your fave fighters is so dominant, you forget that they can lose especially in ways that don't do well for their image. Aldo didn't go out on his shield. He didn't put up a battle of the ages and lost in an honorable fashion. He got murked like a fucking jobber in one punch. I'm not mad McGregor won, dude is a freak talent. I'm just disappointed Aldo had to go out the way he did. He needs a tune up fight to get back his confidence before getting a rematch. Needs to be Edgar vs McGregor next.


----------



## Truthbetold

I wonder if this broke Brock Lesnar vs Carwin as the biggest UFC draw ever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Aldo my fav but damn......Conor is fucking legendary.


----------



## Ray

My picks hit a wall tonight. Christ. What a crazy event. Both title fights went down extremely unexpectedly for me. 

- Picked Aldo to win, but McGregor always had power to put him away. I was surprised it was 13 seconds into the fight though. Great counter by McGregor. I think my jaw was dropped for a good 5 minutes when Jose hit the mat. Absolutely insane finish. I really like McGregor, but some of fans drive me insane. And it's gonna be even worse now. Congrats to the guy though. He deserves it. I would book Frankie/McGregor instead of going straight for the rematch. I still think Jose can put up a good fight against McGregor, but this is definitely McGregors night.

- I make it no secret that Weidman's one of my favourite fighters in the UFC, so the Weidman/Rockhold fight was a little disheartening to watch. Kinda dampened the mood for me a bit and couldn't really get into Aldo/McGregor afterwards. It sucks especially b/c Weidman's a great family man who's super nice to everyone, and it was just hard to see a genuinely great guy get beat up like that, but that's the name of the game. The fight probably should've been stopped at the end of the 3rd after that silly spinning back kick attempt by Weidman. Up until then, it was a relatively close fight and Weidman was winning the 3rd. Congrats to Rockhold. Heavyweight to Welterweight, we have all Strikeforce champs now. Scott Coker would be proud. 

- I scored it 29-28 Jacare, but 29-28 Romero is perfectly acceptable. Kind of a crap fight and Jacare looked tentative, but good win for Romero either way. Romero/Rockhold will be meh, but whatever. 

- So glad I switched my pick to Maia last minute. He absolutely destroyed Gunnar Nelson. It was definitely a master vs. student thing when it came down to the grappling. Probably the most impressed I've been with Maia ever. And he is consistently a guy who gets overlooked. Give this man a Top 5 opponent. All he needs to do is get his hands on you and good luck not getting smothered. Very impressed. 

- Holloway continues to look good. Got in and out against Stephens very well. Impressed by his progression. 

After the last 3 days, I'm mentally exhausted. This has been a hell of a week. I feel as if I need a months worth of sleep to get over and process all of this stuff. See y'all for UFC Orlando next week.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Truthbetold said:


> I wonder if this broke Brock Lesnar vs Carwin as the biggest UFC draw ever.



Lesnar vs Mir 2 had the most buys ever, but that would be tough to break. Dana said on Friday that it was trending to be the biggest thing they had ever done, but let's wait and see. It's definitely going to do huge numbers. 

Maybe those ESPN assclowns can shut the fuck up about Ronda being the only superstar in the sport now.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Rated R™ said:


> I'm not saying it was rigged, but damn somethings got to give.


Here we go...


----------



## Truthbetold

https://twitter.com/WWESheamus/status/675918207623000065

*Job done @theNOTORiOUSMMA. Champ. #13seconds #UFC194*


----------



## TCE

Bones said:


>


See Big John with the knee at the end hahahahhahahaha

McGregor vs Big John at UFC 200


----------



## Slickback

TCE said:


> See Big John with the knee at the end hahahahhahahaha
> 
> McGregor vs Big John at UFC 200


LOL What the fuck.


----------



## samizayn

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Can we all just agree that UFC is 100X more exciting than WWE?


Oh, for sure. Just a few minutes ago I saw something on my twitter feed about WWE something or the other tomorrow night. A complete non-factor.

This PPV had everything, build up, drama, shock finish (not that McGregor winning was necessarily a shock, but even supporters - even McGregor himself - would have never said 13 seconds.) Thoroughly entertaining.

No point doing matchmaking, Aldo is getting his rematch straightaway and getting the Ronda treatment.


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## TheLooseCanon

McGregor vs Aldo
Holm vs Rousey

Rematch 200 :vince$


----------



## KC Armstrong

> No point doing matchmaking, Aldo is getting his rematch straightaway and getting the Ronda treatment.



I don't know about that. Even Rogan was like "Why do you need a re-match after that?"

Also, let's wait and see how Jose recovers from that mentally and emotionally.


----------



## Slickback

Man why the fuck did Weidman go for that spinning kick, incredible level of stupidity. Sonnenesque.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TheLooseCanon said:


> McGregor vs Aldo
> Holm vs Rousey
> 
> Rematch 200 :vince$


Aldo isn't a difference maker in terms of the business McGregor will draw, in fact, if Cerrone wins next week, a Champion vs Champion fight at UFC 200 would be absolutely gigantic.


----------



## Blackbeard

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't know about that. Even Rogan was like "Why do you need a re-match after that?"


He's been champion for so long that it would look kinda odd not to give him one. Ronda's getting one, GSP got one (my bad he didn't), Silva etc.


----------



## samizayn

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't know about that. Even Rogan was like "Why do you need a re-match after that?"
> *
> Also, let's wait and see how Jose recovers from that mentally and emotionally.*


Dana's logic with Ronda was that she was such a dominant champion for so long that she must get that automatic rematch. I personally don't know about the logic since she was so cleary and demonstrably outclassed, but if it's Dana's logic in one case it for sure will be in the other. And this is actually far less arguable than Ronda considering how sudden a KO it was.

and lmao, what the fuck? This isn't a day care centre.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> He's been champion for so long that it would look kinda odd not to give him one. Ronda's getting one, GSP got one, Silva etc.


GSP didn't get one, Matt Hughes was going to get the shot, but Serra got injured and then they did GSP/Hughes for the interim belt, so GSP had to win one.

And the difference between Silva and Ronda getting a shot is that them getting a rematch would impact business big time. Business would be pretty much the same no matter who McGregor fights. With that being said, I think Edgar gets the shot.


----------



## B-Dawg

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> He's been champion for so long that it would look kinda odd not to give him one. Ronda's getting one, GSP got one, Silva etc.


The difference is Ronda, GSP, and Anderson were all massive money makers for the UFC. Aldo's not a draw in the slightest.

Conor finished the fight in 13 seconds, Frankie finished Chad in a matter of minutes. Both are unscathed, make that fight for March or so, and then Frankie/Conor vs. Aldo at 200.


----------



## Stormbringer

Was a great night of fights. Good stuff.


----------



## Blackbeard

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> The difference is Ronda, GSP, and Anderson were all massive money makers for the UFC. Aldo's not a draw in the slightest.
> 
> Conor finished the fight in 13 seconds, Frankie finished Chad in a matter of minutes. Both are unscathed, make that fight for March or so, and then Frankie/Conor vs. Aldo at 200.


I don't necessarily disagree with you I just feel like Aldo's earned one considering how dominant his reign was.

Besides, if I was Connor I'd want a rematch to silence anyone who's saying it's a fluke. And I am not saying it was a fluke at all, he won fair and square.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

No One is going to say it was a fluke except hardcore fans because hardcore fans know about Jose Aldo's accomplishments. The casuals and the mass audience who is the crowd that matters the most won't question it because they KNOW about McGregor and have been watching him KO dudes for 2 years now and could give 2 shits about Aldo.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Conor finished the fight in 13 seconds, Frankie finished Chad in a matter of minutes. Both are unscathed, make that fight for March or so, and then Frankie/Conor vs. Aldo at 200.


If I'm Dana, Conor's next fight is not happening prior to 200.




> Besides, if I was Connor I'd want a rematch to silence anyone who's saying it's a fluke.


Anyone who is gonna talk shit after this will never be convinced or won over.


----------



## Ray

Cain getting a rematch is kinda stupid. He was injured more then he was active during his reign, comes back, get's subbed in Mexico city clean, and Dana's giving him the rematch. He's not even that big of a draw either tbh. 

If Cain and Ronda get one, then Aldo absolutely deserves it. I still think they should do Edgar/McGregor, but at this point it doesn't matter. Conor will draw huge money no matter who his opponent is.


----------



## Slickback

Hate it when the ex-champion always gets an automatic rematch when they don't deserve one. Not saying Jose doesn't deserve one but a lot of others don't. e.g Cain/Ronda etc. 

Dana does it only cause it makes money, but it fucks up the division and other fighters. Look at the heavyweight for example.


----------



## Blackbeard

ffs is this press conference ever going to start?


EDIT: Get out of here Oxi unkout


----------



## Oxidamus

*ALDO USED SPLASH








IT DOES NOTHING*​
@PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Dana just said that McGregor is fighting Cerrone/Dos Anjos winner IF he decides to move up. I think McGregor moves up to be honest, that weight cut seems to be a struggle.


----------



## Slickback

"It'll be over in the first exchange". God dam how do you do it Conor


----------



## Blackbeard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Dana just said that McGregor is fighting Cerrone/Dos Anjos winner IF he decides to move up. I think McGregor moves up to be honest, that weight cut seems to be a struggle.


Bruh, McGregor vs. Cerrone


----------



## KC Armstrong

Conor vs Cerrone build-up would be insane. Conor already got under his skin at the Go Big press conference. That would certainly be a worthy headliner for UFC 200.


----------



## Slickback

Soooo many tasty matchups at 155.

Conor/Pettis
Conor/Cerrone
Conor/Ferguson


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

$10.1 Million Gate! Holy Shit!


----------



## KC Armstrong

Gate 10.1 million, shattering Conor's own MGM Grand record...


----------



## Blackbeard

Why isn't Dana at the conference?


----------



## Slickback

LOL Dana and Conor too busy drowning in red panties


----------



## Chloe

The circumstances are different in each case when it comes to giving out a rematch tbh.

With Aldo, he got beat as decisively as he could so he should work his way back up.

With Ronda, she also got beat decisively but there's really no one more suitable than her to face Holm except Tate who I think should be getting the shot early 2016 where the winner of that fight faces Ronda.

With Silva, he got beat also but some dummies insist it was a fluke and he had dominated every other contender like Ronda so yeah it made sense for him to get a rematch.

With Cain, the other top contenders are facing off (JDS and Overeem) or have recently faced off (Arlovski and Browne) and it's quite obvious he had ring rust it makes sense for him to get a title shot except for maybe Stipe who lost to JDS.

*In closing, the reason it makes sense for Ronda, Anderson and Cain to get rematches is because there's not really anybody else to step up. With the featherweight division, you got Frankie and a full camp Chad Mendes that makes sense for Conor to face before Aldo (and before he moves up to the LW division). *


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Why isn't Dana at the conference?


To dodge the Edgar or Aldo question probably lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life

NOTORIOUS!!!

:dance :dance :dance

All critics were silenced tonight.

Can't see Conor staying at 145. He's gonna move up to 155.

If he decides to stay at 145, Aldo shouldn't get the automatic rematch, Edgar deserves it more. Aldo would get the winner of McGregor/Edgar after that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Frankie Gets next shot if McGregor stays at 145, is McGregor moves up he gets title fight at 155 immediately, said by Dave Scholler at Press Confrence.


----------



## Ratedr4life

KC Armstrong said:


> Gate 10.1 million, shattering Conor's own MGM Grand record...


Highest gate, highest attendance in Vegas. We'll have to wait a few days for the PPV numbers, but I reckon they're gonna set the record.

McGregor goes from picking up welfare checks in the beginning of 2013 to being the biggest draw in the sports world by the end of 2015. You have to respect the man's grind.


----------



## EyeZac

Yoda said:


> *In closing, the reason it makes sense for Ronda, Anderson and Cain to get rematches is because there's not really anybody else to step up. With the featherweight division, you got Frankie and a full camp Chad Mendes that makes sense for Conor to face before Aldo (and before he moves up to the LW division). *


I'm more likely to get a title shot at this point than Chad Mendes.


----------



## KC Armstrong

2 scenarios: Conor vs Frankie or Conor vs Cerrone/Dos Anjos, no talk of immediate Aldo re-match

194 COULD be biggest PPV of all time


----------



## Blackbeard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Frankie Gets next shot if McGregor stays at 145, is McGregor moves up he gets title fight at 155 immediately, said by Dave Scholler at Press Confrence.


Wow. I really hope we end up seeing Cerrone vs. McGregor then, the build would be sick and the styles would make for an exciting fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> McGregor goes from picking up welfare checks in the beginning of 2013 to being the biggest draw in the sports world by the end of 2015. You have to respect the man's grind.



Even if his fans are described as "scum of the earth" in this forum, I love this fucking guy. He quits a shitty (literally shitty) job to pursue his dream and he's on top of the world now. Don't care what anyone says, that's fucking awesome.


----------



## Slickback

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Wow. I really hope we end up seeing Cerrone vs. McGregor then, the build would be sick and the styles would make for an exciting fight.


Can easily see Conor getting all up in Cerrone's head. Like Nate did


----------



## Magic

> 12-12, 18:46	Rooney Mara's Lesbian XXX-Mas
> all the regular watchers on here picked aldo


 @rooney Mara's Lesbian XXX-Mas :subban

@scrilla how mad?


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Surely this is the making of the biggest star in UFC history. The numbers for Conor's next fight will be beyond anything Ronda, Brock or GSP could hope to do. Now everyone has to accept that he's as legit as they come in the cage too. Other than the bitter ones who'll come up with excuses over the next few days. How's that "full camp Chad" fight shaping up now? :lol

I must say, after months of everyone saying anyone who picked Conor was a "casual", it feels damn fucking good to witness that result.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jesus Christ that reporter, wtf.

It's actually scary how calm and zen like McGregor is at the moment. It's some Steven Seagal shit.


----------



## Rush

Conor is a massive draw but lets not pretend that this card wasn't also stacked. Rockhold/Weidman title fight would headline any other card, Maia/Gunnar would be up there for a co-main, likewise for Jacare/Romero. 

I wouldn't give Aldo a rematch, not for the how the fight went but because Frankie deserves it. If Frankie wasn't waiting he'd deserve an instant rematch for sure.


----------



## EyeZac

McGregor saying he'll keep his Featherweight title and take the Lightweight title.

People would get so pissy.


----------



## Blackbeard

EyeZac said:


> People would get so pissy.


Why? If he wants to attempt such a feat then let him IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer

BJ Penn did it did't he?


----------



## Blackbeard

Connor :buried the lightweight division :lol


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> BJ Penn did it did't he?


He fought GSP for the WW title while he was LW champ and got his ass kicked but that was a one off fight. Hard to work your way up in a division while also defending your belt in another division.


----------



## EyeZac

"It's not even a PPV card."

Big ole diss at the lightweight title fight.



PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Why? If he wants to attempt such a feat then let him IMO.


You'll always have people bitching about how Frankie's being passed over again.


----------



## Rush

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Connor :buried the lightweight division :lol


Not as bad as Maia unintentionally buried Gunnar.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush said:


> Not as bad as Maia unintentionally buried Gunnar.


Poor Gunnar, that was like watching a boy trying to compete with a man :mj2


----------



## Rush

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Poor Gunnar, that was like watching a boy trying to compete with a man :mj2


Then in the press conference Maia said something to the effect of "I didn't ask for this fight. Gunnar did. I'm looking for fights to get me to a title shot" Destroyed :lol


----------



## Chloe

Oh @Rush

You asked me if I had a sig picked out, well...here it is:



Spoiler: ???













Enjoy. :mj


----------



## Vic Capri

If you're not a good striker, don't try to be like one. They never learn!

- Vic


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> McGregor saying he'll keep his Featherweight title and take the Lightweight title.
> 
> People would get so pissy.


Thats exactly what I was hoping for, we get the best of both worlds. 

155 gonna be interesting as, he wont be the bigger fighter for once.


----------



## BornBad

Lel


----------



## Slickback

AHHAAHHA :lmao


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Conor Motherfucking McGregor... Notorious is the King.


----------



## Joshi Judas

So happy today :banderas


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Taken from another site 



> Aldo is a fucking disgrace. There will never be a rematch because Jose has sold out to that mother fucker Dana
> 
> This was easily the biggest fake fixed rigged (call it what ever you want ) biggest piece of shit work i have ever seen
> 
> 1. Aldo was acting strange as fuck from the second he stepped into the octagon.Starring at the floor acting like a scared little boy and not even looking at Conor in the eye
> 
> 2 Mystic Conor coincidently predicting that Jose will come out over stretched and he will walk on to a big left and get knocked out in the first exchange. This is the unbeaten in a decade supposed number 1 P4P UFC undisputed champion we are talking about here. Not some fucking 3 fight novice and coincidently this is exactly what happend
> 
> 3 Despite Conor telling everyone what he was going to do in his interview after the fight Jose claimed he was not expecting the left punch from Conor and it caught him cold... Really Jose?.You wasnt expecting him to use his main weapon on you when you walk forward with your whole head and face totally exposed? Fuckoff
> 
> 4 The fight started 10 minutes before the show was due to end. I cant remember a single time when a UFC event went over the allotted finish time (if any one wants to prove me wrong i am all ears). Yet coincidently the show was finished bang on time with all interviews and the scheduled 25 minute fight done and dusted in 9 fucking minutes..Fuckoff
> 
> 5 The knock-out punch was not even a bomb. Was A decent punch yes but normally Jose is a fucking beast and has walked through miles bigger punches than that without even fucking flinching.Prime example was the uppercut Chad landed on him and it barely registered with Jose
> 
> 6. So i am expected to believe that 10 seconds into the biggest fight of his life Jose would close his eyes before he even throws his punch completely leaving the right hand side of his face totally exposed knowing full well Conors main attribute by far is his left hand. And all this after mystic Conor told everybody that he will fly out and drop Jose with the big left
> 
> 6. Jose making a point before the fight about he does not care about money and it is all about legacy etc.Bull shit
> 
> 7.Dana announcing before the fight that who ever wins will be joining Ronda on the cover of the game. Coincidently within 2 minutes of the fight ending they show us a picture of the game cover with Ronda and Conor on it. Again ,fuckoff
> 
> 
> Facts are Dana offered Jose a massive pay day to throw the fight and Jose accepted. Dana knows full well that defeat for Coner would have been a absolute disaster for the company. As good a champion as Jose has been he has barely ever drawn a dime, A 10 minute Coner workout on a Tuesday morning would draw far more than Jose main eventing ever would .It made sense for every single one of the corrupt mother fuckers who were involved for Conor to win this fight.
> 
> Everybody is a winner with this outcome and Jose has lost all fucking respect. You can all chat as much shit as you want about how Conor is the bast thing ever and he might actually be but this fight was absolute bullshit and all of you who cant see that are totally fucking deluded


:ha


----------



## Slickback

Yea thats why Aldo was faking it even after the fight 











Some people are beyond retarded


----------



## EyeZac

They said the exact same shit when Weidman beat Anderson.

McGregor might need to break Aldo's leg to silence everyone.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ah the "It's a work" guys have invaded UFC after TNA now :lmao


I was Team Notorious but seeing a heartbroken Aldo in shock made me sad too :mj2 Nothing fixed about that.


----------



## MOX

MYSTIC MAC STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## Bubz

That shit was fucking insane. Legit shocked. I wanted Conor but I was kind of sure Aldo was too good. So fucking happy though, I lost my shit when it happened. Conor is serious business. Nobody can deny that after last night if they didn't already believe it.

Weidman/Rockhold was really good. But seriously I was almost shouting at my tv for it to get stopped at the end of the third round. That was fucking nasty.


----------



## BornBad

Aldo loosing such a way was sad and hilarious at the same time... i can't wait his head coach Pederneiras to open his mouth again about how the first punch was gonna put Conor in a coffin and being the Joker of the division. Fool


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

He knocked the dude out with a lucky punch. This doesn't prove anything. If they had engaged for a while, you could make the case for one fighter's dominance over the other. This was a fluke. With that said, Aldo is still a muppet. He should wrap it up for being so stupid. If he thought there were holes in McGregor's fight, he should have been patient in expoiting them. There's always the chance he would get knocked out if he pursued the opponent in a reckless manner. There was no need for it. McGregor couldn't have done more than he did (given the circumstances), but he really didn't do anything.


----------



## TheJack

Damn, picked Jacare, Weidman and Aldo. Good thing I dont bet anymore. 


I was pretty confident in my Aldo pick, until he entered the ring. 
Conor was loose, having fun etc. and Aldo looked like he was entending a funeral.
It clicked and I said to myself "Wow, Conor is going to win".

But Christ, 13 seconds. Conor predicting the KO was even more insane. 
He talks more shit than the whole UFC combined, but he backed up every word.

Congrats, he deserved it after this figt and this year.


PS:
So, is Demetrious







Johnson the new P4P #1 ?


----------



## Stinger Fan

Congrats to McGregor but I do think that in a rematch Aldo would end up winning. He caught him with a nice clean hook though , it looked more innocent than it was but this fight makes McGregor look better than it should. People need to be cautious about hoping on any bandwagons.


----------



## Pacmanboi

People saying that this is fixed are ridiculous. 

Believe it or not Conor has seen the way Jose fights, so he knew in an exchange that Aldo would have to reach far out to actually connect a punch so it'd be much easier for him to counter. 

The fight cover had Conor already on it? Awesome, you don't think that they had a backup image of Jose on it already either? They really pushed the "Fight for the cover" promo, why not have a backup plan.

Anyone see Silva vs. Griffin? It's a simple case of mental awareness and the calm that Conor had over Jose. Jose never looks his opponents in the eye during the staredown, but he was already tensed up backing up, he looked like a scared boy across the cage from a confident man.

Dana invested a lot into Conor, but does anyone really believe that it was only for his talking skills? Dana hyped up Chael, but nothing like this. It's because of his performances, the guy is versatile and the only guy to really beat him up in the UFC so far was Chad who was gassed after the first round. He's done nothing but back up his statements, the UFC has seen nothing like this guy yet. I'm big on McGregor, I don't think anyone in FW can touch him, I think the money fight is McGregor/Cerrone. At UFC 200, that'll reach 500Mill with ease, especially with a Ronda rematch on the card. The lightweight division does need a breath of fresh Irish air.


----------



## Waffelz

Cerrone will get lolled passed.


----------



## Bubz

I guarantee if Aldo had knocked Conor out in 13 seconds people wouldn't be calling it a fluke. It seems to me that people are quick to dismiss someone because they don't like them. The fluke comments were always going to come after this. The fact is that Conor was a much more controlled and on game fighter, whether it lasted 13 seconds or not. That shot was well timed and placed, Aldo was ridiculous for being so careless sure, but Conor predicted it to be over in the first exchange and he was obviously prepared for Aldo to do something stupid right then and there. It surely also proves that the man has a hell of a lot of power and precision. Why does it have to be a fluke just because the fight was quick? The fact is he knocked the man out. If it had gone on longer and that sequence happened in the second round, would that still be a fluke? People said the same thing about the Mendes fight. Mendes couldn't finish him and McGregor got back up and finished it with ease. I'm not saying on another day and under different circumstances Aldo wouldn't have won or at least lasted a hell of a lot longer, but what is a fluke about legit KO'ing someone?


----------



## Rush

Bubz said:


> I guarantee if Aldo had knocked Conor out in 13 seconds people wouldn't be calling it a fluke. It seems to me that people are quick to dismiss someone because they don't like them. The fluke comments were always going to come after this. The fact is that Conor was a much more controlled and on game fighter, whether it lasted 13 seconds or not. That shot was well timed and placed, Aldo was ridiculous for being so careless sure, but Conor predicted it to be over in the first exchange and he was obviously prepared for Aldo to do something stupid right then and there. It surely also proves that the man has a hell of a lot of power and precision. Why does it have to be a fluke just because the fight was quick? The fact is he knocked the man out. If it had gone on longer and that sequence happened in the second round, would that still be a fluke? People said the same thing about the Mendes fight. Mendes couldn't finish him and McGregor got back up and finished it with ease. I'm not saying on another day and under different circumstances Aldo wouldn't have won or at least lasted a hell of a lot longer, but what is a fluke about legit KO'ing someone?


I guarantee that if Conor got knocked out in the same way you'd have Conor fans in here saying it was unlucky and that there should be a rematch. 

Now any time someone gets KO'd like that it doesn't really prove a great deal. If you fight in the UFC chances are you have a decent bit of power and anyone landing a clean punch can knock someone out. Compared to the Rousey fight where Holm showcased how much better she was on the feet, Conor didn't really do that here. Does that mean he isn't a worthy champ or that this win isn't a big deal? Of course not.


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at Rush being SALTY. 

What a fucking night. I do genuinely feel bad for Aldo, but LOL at this fans.


----------



## Bubz

Rush said:


> I guarantee that if Conor got knocked out in the same way you'd have Conor fans in here saying it was unlucky and that there should be a rematch.
> 
> Now any time someone gets KO'd like that it doesn't really prove a great deal. If you fight in the UFC chances are you have a decent bit of power and anyone landing a clean punch can knock someone out. Compared to the Rousey fight where Holm showcased how much better she was on the feet, Conor didn't really do that here. Does that mean he isn't a worthy champ or that this win isn't a big deal? Of course not.


Yeah I totally agree with all of this. Just trying to point out that calling it a fluke is pretty unfair and does feel like it's coming from a place of bias.

I'm with you about the majority of Conor fans too btw. Everyone will have their fans that are awful, but there's plenty of genuine Conor fans who aren't like that. Luckily I don't think there are many bad eggs on here yet.

I love Conor and I legit lost my shit when he won because I'm a fan, but seeing Aldo's reign end like that was pretty sad to see because I like him too. Think Conor said himself after that he would have liked it to go longer because of all the build up. It would have been cool to see a longer fight, but it made for a pretty spectacular and surprising moment that I don't think anyone but Conor (if you buy in to what he says) believed would happen.


----------



## SonoShion

I hope Tony Ferguson is Champ when Conor moves up.

:banderas


----------



## TJQ

Hyped that Conor won, I definitely thought he could do it but didn't think he'd knock Jose on his ass in 13 seconds :lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Why did Weidman have to try a spinning wheel kick? :mj2

Moves like that are good as a spectacle, but if you don't get it right it can go so wrong. And it did for Weidman. Never recovered after Rockhold pounded him on the ground after the 3rd. Before the move it was a different fight, was pretty close. Wish Herb Dean just ended it at the end of the 3rd. I would like to see a rematch someday soon. Still congrats to Rockhold, I can see him ruling the middleweight division for a while.


----------



## Stormbringer

So from the looks of it, no one is left to catch Anderson Silva's title records?


----------



## TheJack

DX-Superkick said:


> So from the looks of it, no one is left to catch Anderson Silva's title records?


Demetrious Johnson.


----------



## Stormbringer

TheJack said:


> Demetrious Johnson.


----------



## Redzero

So many people calling it Lucky :fpalm

When u are a elite striker this things aren't luck people.


----------



## BornBad

eyebrowmorroco said:


> He knocked the dude out with a lucky punch. This doesn't prove anything.


Oh please... people said the same shit about the fight with Chad in july. Just acknowledge the fact than McGregor hits like a train with his left but he's clearly not overtared or a flash in the pant


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Conor Motherfucking McGregor! It wasn't lucky, Aldo didn't slip on a banana peel, it was a perfectly timed counter punch. Reminiscent of Condit vs. Hardy (although Aldo's side didn't pack the same finishing power), except it came 10 seconds into the fight.

Been on Conor's bandwagon since early in the piece, even had him as my Facebook cover photo all year. Supposed MMA expert friends of mine were telling me Aldo and Mendes would smash him. Welcome aboard, fuckers.

The rest of the card was good, although it didn't live up to those "PPV of the Year" expectations. The prelims started great, only slowed down a little in the Tecia Torres fight, and finished nicely with the surprisingly competitive Faber fight.

Holloway fought considerably more conservatively with what was on the line here, and cost himself in the process. I guess he had the big call out post-fight planned beforehand, but even he said he had a terrible performance. It wasn't quite terrible, but it wasn't the type of win that gives you a case for a title shot, especially after Edgar starched Mendes the other day.

Maia vs. Nelson started really fun before Maia's size and skill took over. I picked Nelson to win, mostly because I feel like Maia should be starting to decline with age, but how wrong I was.

I'll have to rewatch it again because I was on a shitty stream, but Romero vs. Jacare felt like a bit of a robbery. Wasn't a ton happening in the fight, and that Romero spinning back fist was the biggest moment, but I feel like Jacare recovered comfortably to take the second from a tired Romero, and clearly had the 3rd, of course. I'm surprised they let Romero have the mic post-fight, I was cringing expecting another "gay Jesus" moment.

I enjoyed Weidman vs. Rockhold the most out of the main card fights. Was shaping up to be a really competitive fight until Weidman busted out the horrible spinning wheel kick. Seriously, I have cerebral palsy and it's comparable to the kind of kick I would throw. And I understand why Herb gave Weidman a chance to recover at the end of the third, but it was excessive, Weidman was done there.

It was a dick move, but I enjoyed Rogan's comment of, "It certainly was a fight, just a very quick one." Way to rub salt in the wound, Joe, you knew what Aldo meant. Personally, although of course a rematch wouldn't be as quick, with how spooked Aldo seemed and the way Conor was able to slip and land, I kind of agree that the killer left hand would be bound to land eventually.

All the dominant champs- Cain, Pettis, Rousey, Weidman and Aldo losing this year... what a 2015. And next week we still have Cowboy vs. RDA and JDS vs. Overeem! What a time to be a fight fan.


----------



## Ray

It recently just dawned on me how much of a crazy sport MMA actually is. It has such a "take no prisoners" mentality like no other sport I've ever seen. You can go from the highest of highs to the lowest of lows in blink of an eye, and it was never more evident then last night with Weidman and Aldo. I've been watching MMA for a good 5 years now from a hardcore perspective, and I literally just came to the realization that this sport will chew you up and spit you out just like that. 

EVERYBODY loses. There's not a single fighter who can take shelter from it. Your favourite fighter right now who's undefeated? Yeah, he's going to get destroyed one day by somebody else. Sorry McGregor fans, but one day he will lose, and he will crash HARD. Just like Anderson, Fedor, Aldo, and others did. It's bound to happen. Jon Jones? He'll lose one day too. No one is safe from it. Just going down the list of people who everybody thought were unbeatable who got beat these past couple years

- Pettis
- Cain
- Rousey
- Fedor 
- Anderson 
- Barao
- GSP's regression

It's absolutely incredible how you can go from looking a like a beast one fight to getting destroyed the next. Obviously aging and fighting better opposition has a lot to do with it, but all the training, the fights, the gym wars can make you age years within a span of a couple months. It's absolutely insane how crazy this sport is, and I love it.


----------



## BehindYou

I don't understand why people think Herb should of stopped it? Weidman was still defending himself and that's what the decision to stop is meant to be based on isn't it?


----------



## Ray

BehindYou said:


> I don't understand why people think Herb should of stopped it? Weidman was still defending himself and that's what the decision to stop is meant to be based on isn't it?


It definitely should've been stopped. Very surprised it wasn't. Rockhold was pummelling him with elbows and punches and Weidman was covering up. He even stumbled back to his corner afterwards, which is as good an indication as any. It's one thing if Rockhold did that with 5-10 seconds left, but he was raining down punishment for what seemed like a good 30 seconds.


----------



## Slickback

Yea couldnt believe he made it out of that round. That was nasty, only reason I see is that Herb gave him the benefit of doubt albeit a little to much.


----------



## samizayn

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'll have to rewatch it again because I was on a shitty stream, but Romero vs. Jacare felt like a bit of a robbery.


Too fucking right it was. To be fair, 90% of my irritation came from the fact that this fight ruined my near perfect picks!










It turns out that I would be wrong for the rest of the night though so :shrug


BehindYou said:


> I don't understand why people think Herb should of stopped it? Weidman was still defending himself and that's what the decision to stop is meant to be based on isn't it?


The concept is protecting yourself actively. Doing nothing but covering yourself isn't considered active, had it been any other fight it would have stopped already but Dean used his discretion. I actually assumed Weidman was speaking to him as it was going on, since people have been known to do that apparently.


----------



## Rush

Ray said:


> It recently just dawned on me how much of a crazy sport MMA actually is. It has such a "take no prisoners" mentality like no other sport I've ever seen. You can go from the highest of highs to the lowest of lows in blink of an eye, and it was never more evident then last night with Weidman and Aldo. I've been watching MMA for a good 5 years now from a hardcore perspective, and I literally just came to the realization that this sport will chew you up and spit you out just like that.
> 
> EVERYBODY loses. There's not a single fighter who can take shelter from it. Your favourite fighter right now who's undefeated? Yeah, he's going to get destroyed one day by somebody else. Sorry McGregor fans, but one day he will lose, and he will crash HARD. Just like Anderson, Fedor, Aldo, and others did. It's bound to happen. Jon Jones? He'll lose one day too. No one is safe from it. Just going down the list of people who everybody thought were unbeatable who got beat these past couple years
> 
> - Pettis
> - Cain
> - Rousey
> - Fedor
> - Anderson
> - Barao
> - GSP's regression
> 
> It's absolutely incredible how you can go from looking a like a beast one fight to getting destroyed the next. Obviously aging and fighting better opposition has a lot to do with it, but all the training, the fights, the gym wars can make you age years within a span of a couple months. It's absolutely insane how crazy this sport is, and I love it.


Pettis is one of my favourite fighters but who in their right mind called him a dominant champ? He won the belt, defended it once then lost it. That's not being dominant. Likewise with GSP, he hardly regressed at all. Hendricks gave him a good fight, one that he should've lost by decision, but even if he did losing a decision 3 rounds to 2 isn't exactly the same as Anderson's fall from grace or TJ murking Barao etc.


----------



## Slickback

Yea I don't see how you could say Weidman was defending himself when you see fuckin blood pouring out of his face.


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> So from the looks of it, no one is left to catch Anderson Silva's title records?


Bones would of broken the record had he not crashed on white lines highway.


----------



## Slickback

Demetrius is on like 7 title defenses, and seems to be the guy in that division.


----------



## Lm2

can't believe he got one punched, but aldo you still have my respect, and Mcgregor sure has power dang/


----------



## Waffelz

Da da da da da, it's the mother fucking d-o-double g.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676082958235734016
The greatest fanbase for the greatest fighter :Banderas

The Americans don't have a clue what's going on :duck


----------



## Irish Jet

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ray

Saw that earlier. Hilarious.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> LOL at Rush being SALTY.
> 
> What a fucking night. I do genuinely feel bad for Aldo, but LOL at this fans.


At what point have i been salty at all you fucking clown :hayden3


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> At what point have i been salty at all you fucking clown :hayden3


Well I don’t know, how about the fact that you’ve made what, 7/8 posts since the fight and not given credit to Conor even once. 

Probably the least you could do considering all the shit you’ve given him and how you’ve been wrong about pretty much everything regarding this fight – Hilarious how you actually try and discredit the buys for the event, which I told you would break records and you laughed. This event was all Conor/Aldo – Weidman and Rochold even said as much, they done next to nothing in terms of promotion. You could be forgiven to not even know the fight was on the card.

I absolutely guarantee you that had it been the other way around you’d have absolutely torn Conor to bits, as you’ve been trying to do every step of the way.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> So many people calling it Lucky :
> 
> When u are a elite striker this things aren't luck people.



Dude finishes like 95% of his fights by knockout... Honestly, the haters will have to be more creative to make me give a fuck about their bullshit.


----------



## Rush

Except for the fact i copped a ton of shit in the chatbox and posted in there plenty after the event. If you want the exact time i said something then immediately after i got on the forum i posted 



> 12-13, 18:03	Rush so guys, anything interesting happen today? :argh:


followed by a bit of talk with TAT about the sig bet we had, then



> 12-13, 18:06	Rush I have said for ages that i like Conor Oxi. I just really hate his fans. Still didn't think he could beat Aldo but props to him for doing so.


So champ, you can go ahead and fuck off now. Or go and whine about something else. 

Again, i didn't discredit the buys for this event. Merely stating the bloody obvious in that it is a stacked card. Said the same when Brock was champ as well. He had the benefit of having some great undercard fights on some of his events as well. Look at 195, outside of the main event there is fucking nothing. Any one of the undercard here except Holloway/Stephens would be the co-main there. Even Fight Night 81 has a better card with TJ/Cruz and Pettis/Alvarez and that's a free event. I never once said Conor wasn't a draw, but stating that it is entirely down to him is a bit silly. 

Stating a fact is hardly being salty. The only one who is having a whinge is you but that's not surprising given that you're a bit of a tit.


----------



## Slickback

https://streamable.com/tsk5

Truly incredible self belief. Mystic Mac


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Conor would change Dos Anjos and Khabib's bum lives and they would send his ass back to his division in return


----------



## BornBad

anyone spotted Joanna recation at 0:15 ? she's feeling the power :lmao


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Every dog has his day, especially when MMA has been the strongest its ever been

Aldo's day came, and so will Conor's

If an overblown midget like Mini Mendes can lay on him for 2 rounds on 2 weeks notice, imagine what RDA/Khabib would do to him

UFC 200, a lot of funny Conor memes will be made... which won't be funny to his fans

But hey, I'm gonna enjoy The McGregor Era while it lasts

Bring more legendary quotes to this sport! EIRE!


----------



## Stormbringer

Mendes may have been on two weeks notice but Conor was hurt going in.


----------



## Slickback

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Every dog has his day, especially when MMA has been the strongest its ever been
> 
> Aldo's day came, and so will Conor's
> 
> If an overblown midget like Mini Mendes can lay on him for 2 rounds on 2 weeks notice, imagine what RDA/Khabib would do to him
> 
> UFC 200, a lot of funny Conor memes will be made... which won't be funny to his fans
> 
> But hey, I'm gonna enjoy The McGregor Era while it lasts
> 
> Bring more legendary quotes to this sport! EIRE!


Its not like Aldo is some 38 year old Brazillian. He will be back


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676216923290476545
He speaks the truth.


----------



## Slickback

I agree, but itd be way better if Aldo and Ronda didnt get a rematch. Frankie and Tate deserves the next title shots.


----------



## RKing85

I want McGregor/Edgar more than McGregor/Aldo 2.

If Holloway can win another one or two, you got three solid challengers in 2016. Edgar in March/April in Ireland, then Aldo in July/August, then Holloway at the end of the year.

That would be one hell of a year for 145.


----------



## Slickback

Your forgetting that McGregor is also moving up to 155. So Conor wont be defending 145 title 3 times a year. And thats if he beats Frankie


----------



## Blackbeard

IF Cowboy wins I reckon that's who Connor will choose to face next. Especially if Donald calls him out during the post fight interview.


----------



## Waffelz

McGregor will embarrass him.


----------



## Slickback

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> IF Cowboy wins I reckon that's who Connor will choose to face next. Especially if Donald calls him out during the post fight interview.


Thats the mega fight to make. 

Will probably be at UFC 198 or earlier in Ireland. Conor said he doesn't want to wait until 200 to fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

Waffelz said:


> McGregor will embarrass him.


I just don't see that happening at all. Sure he'll have a speed advantage but Cerrone freaking huge for that division, it would be a baptism of fire for Conor.


----------



## RKing85

Bones said:


> Your forgetting that McGregor is also moving up to 155. So Conor wont be defending 145 title 3 times a year. And thats if he beats Frankie


Not known if Conor is moving up yet. And those defenses don't have to be with Conor as champ. Just a line up of challengers for whoever is champ. I hope Conor stays at 145 for at least a fight with Edgar.


----------



## Slickback

Hes said it many times hes moving up to 155. 


And yea for me the perfect scenario is Conor/Edgar and Aldo/Holloway


----------



## EyeZac

Conor moving to 155 is basically a lock.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

If Cowboy wins next week then theyre surely keeping him and Conor on ice til ufc 200, just too big and easy a fight not to keep for your biggest ever ppv (with Holm/Honda 2 as co main), two guys the company likes, with exciting styles and who never pull out of fights, Conors travelling support plus theres no easier fighter to sell as mr MURCA than Cowboy, it sells itself, cant see them risking that by giving him another fight before then. Honestly I think Conor smokes Cowboy, Cerrone's movement is slower, more basic and predictable than Aldos, its really his heart and toughness that gets him through, stumbled any time he's caught feelings towards his opponent. One of the more favourable matchups for Conor at lw imo (RDA and a healthy Khabib are much more daunting).

That being said I dont see any of the above happening as I think RDA beats him again (in which case they have Mcgregor fight Edgar instead for a bigger draw), only thing that makes me think otherwise is the fact that a lot of guys who previously looked unfuckwithable aint looking so great under the new drug testing regime and he's always raised eyebrows


----------



## Walls

You guys are nuts if you don't think RDA runs over Conor. And I'm a massive Conor mark. Love the dude. But RDA is a nightmare match up for him. Also, all this talk of Cerrone being so much bigger than Conor is kind of laughable. He's just taller. Conor's head is bigger, he has wider shoulders, bigger hands and thicker legs. Conor has a one inch reach advantage on Cowboy. Cowboy is 73 and Conor is 74. Conor is 5'9 and I believe Cowboy is 6'1. Outside of camp they walk around at similar weights. And this is Conor at 55, as well. Who knows how much better he is when he doesn't give himself a rare form of AIDS that only he has the cure for to get down to 45. You would have to assume his cardio would be better, would have more strength, etc. Not having to cut an additional 10 pounds is fucking huge. Conor/Cowboy at Croke Park in Ireland? Jesus. Titty. Fucking. Christ. I'd be so conflicted. I love me some Cowboy. Massive mark. But I love me some Conor too and when all things are equal in that realm the Irish in me takes over. Especially if it's in the motherland. It would be awesome if that happens when Conor comes out he's on top of a gold throne with a gold crown on his head, belt around his waist and his thrown is being held up by security guards as they walk it to the Octagon. Never going to happen but fuck it would be epic. And I wouldn't put it past Conor to want to do something like that. I think the UFC would nix it. 

As for the fight, my fiance has informed me that she has never seen me act like that before. So, whatever that means. I jumped up from my chair, yelled "Holy fucking shit he did it" and then basically just sat there watching the replays over and over with my hand over my mouth murmuring to myself that he fucking did it. This may sound very stupid, so feel free to absolutely destroy me for this, but I honestly teared up a little. I just felt this overwhelming sense of pride being Irish and watching him do that. His mom was in there with him hugging him and if anyone knows anything about Irish people, Irish boys and their mother's are tight as fuuuuuck. My mother and I are extreamly close. It's an Irish thing. So I think seeing that made that happen a little more. I also have seen his reality show Notorious or whatever it's called and he's always spending his free time with his mother and they are super close. I can really relate to that. I'm also Canadian so you'd think that this would happen with GSP or Rory or something like that. Nope. I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm proud as fuck that they represent my country. No doubt about that. I can't explain it. Conor just hits this emotional nerve in me. Flame away if you so choose.


----------



## SonoShion

Deck The Walls said:


> You guys are nuts if you don't think RDA runs over Conor.


Didn't you say that about Aldo too 8*D


----------



## Walls

I picked Aldo to beat Conor, yes. I don't believe I said he would run him over. Maybe I did and I just don't recall. I figured Aldo would decision Conor. I just figured that Aldo is Aldo and it was kind of like an Anderson thing to me: I'll believe he loses when I see it. I honestly figured Conor winning would be too good to be true. I was wrong. But when you look at RDA and you look at what Chad did to Conor (yes, shitty knee, blah blah) but RDA is a lot bigger and way more technical than Mendes is and RDA's GNP is far superior to Chad's. I think RDA would submit Conor, to be honest. Or fuck, maybe Conor unloads that sniper of a left hand and knocks him stiff. That's what I would hope for.


----------



## Slickback

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> If Cowboy wins next week then theyre surely keeping him and Conor on ice til ufc 200, just too big and easy a fight not to keep for your biggest ever ppv (with Holm/Honda 2 as co main), two guys the company likes, with exciting styles and who never pull out of fights, Conors travelling support plus theres no easier fighter to sell as mr MURCA than Cowboy, it sells itself, cant see them risking that by giving him another fight before then. Honestly I think Conor smokes Cowboy, Cerrone's movement is slower, more basic and predictable than Aldos, its really his heart and toughness that gets him through, stumbled any time he's caught feelings towards his opponent. One of the more favourable matchups for Conor at lw imo (RDA and a healthy Khabib are much more daunting).
> 
> That being said I dont see any of the above happening as I think RDA beats him again (in which case they have Mcgregor fight Edgar instead for a bigger draw), only thing that makes me think otherwise is the fact that a lot of guys who previously looked unfuckwithable aint looking so great under the new drug testing regime and he's always raised eyebrows


UFC 198 is going to be at Madison Square Garden, so it's going to be a huge event and I can see Conor/Cowboy fight at that and leave 200 for Ronda/Holm and the Jon Jones return. Weidman will fight at 198 aswell likely


----------



## EyeZac

I'm going to be really annoyed if Jon Jones makes us wait until UFC 200 for him to wreck DC.

The GOAT is finally on his way to save us all. :banderas


----------



## SonoShion

Save us from what. All is well & swell.


----------



## Walls

Objectively all is well, yes. But all would be insanely better with Jon around. Can't wait for his return so he can murk that muppet DC. Then hopefully we get Jones/Rumble after. I'd bet the house that Rumble is going to beat Bader and Jones said in his comeback interview he feels he has unfinished business with Rumble or he owes Rumble a fight because of what happened or something along those lines.


----------



## Irish Jet

Jones vs Rumble would be a waste of time IMO. DC is the only guy I see him fighting at that weight before he moves up. 

McGregor vs Cerrone would be huge, perfect for 200. Really sets up this Saturday's card too. I'd expect Conor to finish him early, especially after what Diaz done to him with the boxing, he also said that Nate's trash talking really got to him, which would be a problem. I think Pettis would be the tougher striking match up. Another insane fight. 

I've never liked Conor's chances against Frankie. Great wrestler, great gas tank, experience vs bigger guys and can take a shot. He'll be the first guy in the UFC to beat him IMO but if it happens I hope it's after he's won the LW title. RDA and Khabib would be a nightmare match-up. Can light any of them up on the feet but fuck they could rag-doll him. It will be very interesting when he faces a grappler after a full camp.

The Aldo PED speculation is pure bullshit IMO. Whether he's taken them or not he wasn't even one of the more suspicious people on that card. Fucking Weidman looked a shadow of himself. The Brazilians tend to cop a lot of shit, especially from Schaub/Rogan but I think it's just as big a problem with American fighters. I'm picking Condit over Lawler for this very reason. Love Robbie, but he's difficult to explain.


----------



## Slickback

Brendan Schaub can be a fuckin idiot sometimes and an absolute hypocrite. Great podcast, but can be irritating as fuck sometimes


----------



## Irish Jet

For sure, 100%.


----------



## Stormbringer

Irish Jet said:


> I've never liked Conor's chances against Frankie. Great wrestler, great gas tank, experience vs bigger guys and can take a shot. He'll be the first guy in the UFC to beat him IMO* but if it happens I hope it's after he's won the LW title.* RDA and Khabib would be a nightmare match-up. Can light any of them up on the feet but fuck they could rag-doll him. It will be very interesting when he faces a grappler after a full camp.
> 
> The Aldo PED speculation is pure bullshit IMO. Whether he's taken them or not he wasn't even one of the more suspicious people on that card. Fucking Weidman looked a shadow of himself. The Brazilians tend to cop a lot of shit, especially from Schaub/Rogan but I think it's just as big a problem with American fighters. I'm picking Condit over Lawler for this very reason. Love Robbie, but he's difficult to explain.


To the bold, WHY? That would just make the LW champ look paper in people's eyes.

And for PED's, I do think Brazilians get shit on more. But there are a lot of them and a llot more them stand out from the pack. The fall from grace is a hell of a lot higher.

Oh and please explain how Lawler loses to Condit outside some bullshit decision like the Diaz fight a few years back?

Hell, I'm still wondering how Condit gets a shot coming off a loss to Tyron Woodley? He's lost 3 of his last 5.


----------



## EyeZac

Bones said:


> Brendan Schaub can be a fuckin idiot sometimes and an absolute hypocrite. Great podcast, but can be irritating as fuck sometimes


:StephenA2 The guy thinks he could beat Cain Velasquez.


----------



## Slickback

HHHHHAHAHAHAHHAHA. That chat has become legendary. At least things has worked out for him, doesn't need to fight any more. 


Just wish he would fucking stop saying ridiculous shit and act like he knows everything.


----------



## Irish Jet

DX-Superkick said:


> To the bold, WHY? That would just make the LW champ look paper in people's eyes.
> 
> And for PED's, I do think Brazilians get shit on more. But there are a lot of them and a llot more them stand out from the pack. The fall from grace is a hell of a lot higher.
> 
> Oh and please explain how Lawler loses to Condit outside some bullshit decision like the Diaz fight a few years back?
> 
> Hell, I'm still wondering how Condit gets a shot coming off a loss to Tyron Woodley? He's lost 3 of his last 5.


How would he look weak? 

People need to stop too much stock into a guy losing. Conor can lose at one weight without hurting him too much in another. If he's a two weight champion then he's going to lose one of the belts before the other. He'll end up making one "look weak" regardless.

No more so than with American fighters. 

I just said why? I'm not convinced Robbie's resurgence survives the new drug testing policy. 

Condit 49-46. RIP Diaz.


----------



## Walls

Schaub > 99% of the planet. For sure.


----------



## Chloe

So MMA dudes, this debate question just popped up in TDL and it's open to everyone:

*Should Jose Aldo be Conor McGregor's first title defence of his UFC Featherweight Championship?*

It's a 600-800 word piece you can do arguing for either side. Might be up your alley. Give it a shot if you're interested. (Y)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/debate-league/1865690-jims-gym-presents-tdl-dojo-9-a.html#post55258770


----------



## Stormbringer

Irish Jet said:


> How would he look weak?
> 
> People need to stop too much stock into a guy losing. Conor can lose at one weight without hurting him too much in another. If he's a two weight champion then he's going to lose one of the belts before the other. He'll end up making one "look weak" regardless.
> 
> No more so than with American fighters.
> 
> I just said why? I'm not convinced Robbie's resurgence survives the new drug testing policy.
> 
> Condit 49-46. RIP Diaz.


Losing is losing and people love a real winner you can't say you're the best coming off a loss. I get that anyone can lose but to say I'm top dog after an ass whipping is a tough sell.

You think Robbie is on the juice?

Diaz 48-47, R1,R2 and R5. Bad judging.


----------



## Walls

I've only ever posted videos from youtube so I dunno how to do it from TMZ but after the fight Conor went and spent $500,000 on a car and then posted a video of him in it listening to Mariah Carey, having a gangster time: http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/18/conor-mcgregor-rolls-royce-phantom-mariah/


:lmao


If I was walking down the street and saw Conor in an amazing car with Mariah Carey blasting with him head bobbing, I'd flip my shit.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Dom Cruz is calling the main event with goldie and rogan tomorrow, 3 man booth, obvious speculation being he's trying out for Rogan's job, cool with me, said it before that Dom is by far the smartest and most insightful of the fighters turned analysts on Fox, his fight IQ is through the roof and has only gotten better with all his time off injured studying the game from the sidelines, I think Brian Stann is great at it too but his voice might be a little bland for those big events (not that Cruz has a commanding voice either), plus he falls into the same trap that pretty much all ufc commentators do in that he goes into a fight with a narrative and sticks to it no matter how obvious that its not whats actually playing out in the cage, Rogan and Florian do that too, bugs the shit out of me.


----------



## Slickback

Be better if he replaced Goldie instead. But Im cool with it, cause this prob means Rogan can do Fight Companion podcasts for the PPV events now. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Blackbeard

Dos Anjos by Decision. But I'll be rooting heavily for Cowboy on the night

Cigano by vicious KO. I've always felt Ubereem was by far the better striker but his chin and reflexes are no longer there. Would love to be wrong though.

Diaz by Submission.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah, really want Cowboy to win. Deserves it for being such an entertaining fighter.

Fuck JDS.


----------



## Slickback

Hopefully Cowboy wins though


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*On Aldo rematching Conor:* Yes, it should, only because there's heavy recent precedence. Anderson, Barao, Rousey... Cain rematches JDS right after a quick KO. Aldo not getting a rematch would be kinda BS when all the other long reigning champs did. Also would look like UFC are trying to protect Conor- I personally think McGregor would have gotten the KO at some point in a longer fight, but there's plenty of salty Aldo fans claiming that Conor got lucky.

*On Cruz commentating/Joe Rogan*: Rogan recently stated that his contract is up in August and he's not sure if he'll re-sign, so expect a lot of guest commentators/new commentary combinations in the coming months.

*On RDA vs. Cerrone*: Nothing against dos Anjos, but I hope Cowboy destroys him. Cerrone is my favourite fighter (tied with Mark Hunt), so to see him finally reach the top after all his amazing performances would be sweet. Also, they've all but said we're getting Cerrone vs. McGregor if Cerrone wins the belt, and that would be incredible to see.


----------



## RKing85

Conor will for sure be broke within 2 years after his last fight. Safest bet in MMA history.

Hope Cerrone wins tomorrow night.


----------



## Slickback

:lmao


----------



## Rush

Fuck Cerrone. Dude is a serial choker. RDA to win please.


----------



## Walls

Rush, do you honestly not like Cowboy? As a fight fan, and you're an intelligent one at that, I honestly cannot see why you wouldn't like Cerrone unless he was going up against one of your boys or whatever. Maybe he just rubs you the wrong way like Faber did for me. Although, I have to admit, I have zero dislike for Faber these days. I've watched so many interviews with him and shit along those lines and he seems like a legit dude and my opinion of him changed. Cowboy does choke in the big fights though, no doubt about that. And as much as I love me some Cowboy, I doubt he beats RDA.


RDA
JDS
Johnson
Kowalkiewicz


I can't decide if RDA decisions him or finishes him in the 3rd or 4th. I'm quite confidant JDS knocks Reem the fuck out. I think Johnson decisions Diaz and I dunno how Kowalkiewicz will win as honestly I don't know much about her but I looked up her record and I believe she is undefeated and Markos is just a TUF cast off in my opinion. The prelims are pretty good, too: Jury/Oliveira, Dollaway/Marquardt and two other fights are legit as fuck. Looking forward to it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Cerrone confirmed to win because Rush made a pick. :mj


----------



## Rush

^ Rousey lost when i said she'd lose in 2 if the fight with Holm stayed on the feet Cockhead :brodgers I'm not going to be right every time but in general i shoot around 70% accuracy based on picking events on mmaplayground and a couple of tapology. 



Deck The Walls said:


> Rush, do you honestly not like Cowboy? As a fight fan, and you're an intelligent one at that, I honestly cannot see why you wouldn't like Cerrone unless he was going up against one of your boys or whatever. Maybe he just rubs you the wrong way like Faber did for me. Although, I have to admit, I have zero dislike for Faber these days. I've watched so many interviews with him and shit along those lines and he seems like a legit dude and my opinion of him changed. Cowboy does choke in the big fights though, no doubt about that. And as much as I love me some Cowboy, I doubt he beats RDA.


Not sure why but he just rubs me the wrong way. Might be due to the Varner fight back in WEC when he kneed Varner when he was down in the 5th round. I have nothing against him in a fight sense, he's generally pretty entertaining but idk, there's just something i don't like.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> ^ Rousey lost when i said she'd lose in 2 if the fight with Holm stayed on the feet Cockhead :brodgers I'm not going to be right every time but in general i shoot around 70% accuracy based on picking events on mmaplayground and a couple of tapology.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why but he just rubs me the wrong way. Might be due to the Varner fight back in WEC when he kneed Varner when he was down in the 5th round. I have nothing against him in a fight sense, he's generally pretty entertaining but idk, there's just something i don't like.



Fair enough, I understand. I feel the same way about Liddell and Hughes as well as Bader. Liddell and Hughes are legends without a doubt but they both rub me the wrong way and I find it hard to give them any credit where it's obviously due.


----------



## Blackbeard

:buffer:buffer:buffer​


----------



## Blackbeard

Diaz's round. He was more accurate with his shots where as Johnson was just being active for the sake of it IMO.


----------



## Blackbeard

WOOOOOOOO now that was a fun round! 

Diaz 2-0. Johnson seems unable to deal with Nate's jab and range. He has landed a couple shots though.


----------



## Blackbeard

Beautiful, just beautiful performance from Diaz. lel at Johnson being so salty.

Should be a unanimous decision for Diaz.


----------



## Blackbeard

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

What the hell did Nate say?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Quadruple post :CENA

Year layoff, and he comes back better than ever. NATE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I think Nate Diaz challenged Conor McGregor somewhere in that muted interview.


----------



## Blackbeard

Nate Diaz is beginning to become a lucky charm of mines. Last time I bet on him he won me £30, this time he won me £80 :drose :drose :drose

Seriously though, I take it Diaz called out McGregor or something?


----------



## Blackbeard

Tough round to score, both guys are extremely tentative and apprehensive. I lean slightly towards Ubereem because he landed a couple significant strikes.


----------



## Waffelz

McGregor's going to get three call outs in one night.

what a guy


----------



## Blackbeard

Wow


----------



## Stormbringer

Well damn!


----------



## Blackbeard

Ubereem's still got it! :mark: :drose

Really surprised by the lack of aggression from Cigano, could he be shot? The dude has taken some punishment over the past couple years.


----------



## Stormbringer

JDS looked/seemed different, no pop no pressure.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

JDS lost :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer

COWBOY TIME!!!


----------



## Blackbeard

Holy shit, Cowboy just got rekt :mj2

EDIT: Looks like it'll be Frankie Edgar next for McGregor then :lol No way Conor dares step inside the cage with Dos Anjos.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well damn!!!


----------



## Waffelz

Amazing. What a tragic week for Cerrone. Get fucked, boi.


----------



## slassar136

Another winning streak bites the dust.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Well, that was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Stormbringer

This is saddening


----------



## Stormbringer

Everyone calling out McGreggor!


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Looks like it'll be Frankie Edgar next for McGregor then No way Conor dares step inside the cage with Dos Anjos.


How original. Yeah, we know, Conor will get destroyed by everyone... until he doesn't, but then the next guy will DEFINITELY destroy him. So tired of this...

... and now everyone is calling him out. First Nate, now Dos Anjos. Everyone wants Conor to make them rich.


----------



## Stormbringer

Halloway and Oliviera on that list too.


----------



## Blackbeard

RDS would violate McGregor on the ground.


----------



## KC Armstrong

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> RDS would violate McGregor on the ground.



Aldo is gonna destroy Conor with his kicks... oh wait...


----------



## Waffelz

Jesus fuck They're absolutely fucking desperate for McGregor.

RDA v McGregor would be an absolute fucking cracker. Pls do it in Ireland. If so, I'm there


----------



## Blackbeard

KC Armstrong said:


> Aldo is gonna destroy Conor with his kicks... oh wait...


They're two completely different fighters. McGregor has massive holes in his ground game, we saw that in the Mendes fight. RDS ain't going to gas the same way Chad did. Obviously Conor would still be dangerous on his feet, I am not denying that. I just don't see him or his team risking that match up, not now at least.


----------



## Waffelz

Rated R™ said:


> Am I the only one that finds it extremely coincidental that the fight ended as quickly as it possibly could because the 11pm mark was so damn close?
> 
> I've never seen a UFC PPV go over 11pm, and seeing as this Main Event started at 10:50 (?), I'm having some suspicion, almost seems identical to a WWE PPV that's about to run over it's timeslot, they tell the fighters to quickly end the fight.
> 
> Mir's fight a couple months ago was the same way, the show was set to end at 8 PM or something and the Main Event didn't start till 10 minutes before the show was set to go off the air, and that fight ended the same way as this one.
> 
> I'm not saying it was rigged, but damn somethings got to give.





PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> They're two completely different fighters. McGregor has massive holes in his ground game, we saw that in the Mendes fight. RDS ain't going to gas the same way Chad did. Obviously Conor would still be dangerous on his feet, I am not denying that. I just don't see him or his team risking that match up, not now at least.


We ain't ever been pussy in this side of the world. Its on, mannnnnnn


----------



## KC Armstrong

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> I just don't see him or his team risking that match up, not now at least.



... and I don't see Conor running from any challenge. But then again, it doesn't matter what he does next anyway. If he fights Frankie, people will say he's scared of Dos Anjos. If he's challenging for the Lightweight Title, he's running from Frankie. I guess it's a good thing he doesn't give a shit.




> They're two completely different fighters.


That's not the point. Why don't you go back and read all the predictions going into last Saturday?


----------



## Blackbeard

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and I don't see Conor running from any challenge. But then again, it doesn't matter what he does next anyway. If he fights Frankie, people will say he's scared of Dos Anjos. If he's challenging for the Lightweight Title, he's running from Frankie. I guess it's a good thing he doesn't give a shit.


I never said Conor would be running, I just feel like it's an extremely bad match up for him at the moment. And I would give him all the respect in the world for facing Frankie next.

Personally I feel like Conor would stop Frankie. His wrestling would trouble him but eventually Edgar would end up getting caught IMO.


----------



## SonoShion

I hope Conor just puts RDA and Frankie on hold and fights Diaz because PLZZZZZ.


----------



## KC Armstrong

SonoShion said:


> I hope Conor just puts RDA and Frankie on hold and fights Diaz because PLZZZZZ.



... and why the fuck would he do that? Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Stormbringer

Welp, time for bed.


----------



## SonoShion

Best build up ever.


----------



## KC Armstrong

SonoShion said:


> Best build up ever.


Who cares? The only way that would ever happen is if Conor took the Lightweight Title from Dos Anjos and Diaz was able to string a few wins together so he could eventually challenge for the title. Conor sure as hell ain't moving up to face a guy who was ranked #15 going into tonight when Dana already guaranteed him a title shot.


----------



## SonoShion

Dead at taking this to the serious.

Of course it's not going to happen. I still want it because PLZZZZZ.


----------



## Blackbeard

The trash talking and stare downs between Diaz and Mcgregor would be unreal :moyes1

You would need security on stand by to stop a scuffle from breaking out :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

SonoShion said:


> Dead at taking this to the serious.
> 
> Of course it's not going to happen. I still want it because PLZZZZZ.



I'm pretty sure Nate was serious about it... just like everyone else who will call him out in the next couple of months.

Also, I'm not sure what was funnier tonight. Rogan calling Cowboy a "superstar" when he's fighting for a championship on free TV or Nate thinking he is "the big money fight" for McGregor.


----------



## SonoShion

Out of all these geeks I'm granting Nate the $ the most.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Damn im pissed right now. Had Alistair and Cerrone by knockout 40 times the money. Alistair who was a huge underdog gets the 2nd round ko and im stoked as fuck. Cowboy/dos anjos was more of a 60/40 fight. Then cerrone gets his ass handed to him.... Just my luck


----------



## RKing85

Conor would whoop on Diaz, but my god, the pre fight talk. Hose me down.

lol at the poor FOX censor who was in charge of the Diaz post fight promo.


----------



## watts63

Thank the MMA gods for the Diaz bros.


----------



## Rush

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and I don't see Conor running from any challenge. But then again, it doesn't matter what he does next anyway. If he fights Frankie, people will say he's scared of Dos Anjos. If he's challenging for the Lightweight Title, he's running from Frankie. I guess it's a good thing he doesn't give a shit.


If he fights for the 155 title he is absolutely running from Frankie. If he fights Frankie, guess what? He isn't running from dos Anjos because Conor isn't in the fucking lightweight division. If he wants to fight for the title at LW then he should have to fight at least one of Cerrone, Pettis, Alvarez or Khabib first. 



KC Armstrong said:


> I'm pretty sure Nate was serious about it... just like everyone else who will call him out in the next couple of months.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what was funnier tonight. Rogan calling Cowboy a "superstar" *when he's fighting for a championship on free TV* or Nate thinking he is "the big money fight" for McGregor.


This isn't the WWE champ, fighting on TV doesn't mean anything bad in this era of MMA. 



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Damn im pissed right now. Had Alistair and Cerrone by knockout 40 times the money. Alistair who was a huge underdog gets the 2nd round ko and im stoked as fuck. Cowboy/dos anjos was more of a 60/40 fight. Then cerrone gets his ass handed to him.... Just my luck


Honestly not sure why anyone would have bet on Cerrone.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Cerrone vs McGregor I wanna see Nate fight Conor. :lmao


And after tonight I'm pretty sure RDA would absolutely fucking merk Conor. Cant wait to hear dumbasses like Brendan Schaub talk about how Cerrone looked nervous and thats why he lost rather than fight rather than RDA winning. What a monster.


----------



## Drago

:banderas


----------



## Slickback

Overeem executed a perfect gameplan tonight, looked like a contender again


----------



## BornBad

i was rooting for Cowboy and he got violate so bad :mj4

Nate was fun but there is no way he's getting a match with McGregor let's be serious


----------



## TCE

Good night of fights. Roll on the new year.


----------



## watts63

Bones said:


> Overeem executed a perfect gameplan tonight, looked like a contender again


Strikeforce. Never. Dies.


----------



## RapShepard

I want to see Cowboy vs Diaz 2 lets see where both are at years later.


----------



## Slickback

watts63 said:


> Strikeforce. Never. Dies.


That and he also trains at Jacksons MMA, who are the smartest tacticians in the game


----------



## Rookie of the Year

As a Cerrone fan, gutted that he was so easily destroyed by RDA.

Ah well. Onto the new year where his teammate Condit might be able to bring gold home for Jackson/Winklejohn. I won't be mad if Lawler wins though, I'm a big fan of both. All I'm hoping for is a decent length, competitive fight. Aldo vs. McGregor and RDA vs. Cerrone were ridiculously short, and while Rousey vs. Holm and Weidman vs. Rockhold were longer, they were still very one-sided. 

We haven't had a war in a while, dammit.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

Jesus, to think RDA went from losing 4 of his first 8 UFC fights (including getting lit up on the feet by GLEISON TIBAU) to being the Bronze Terminator in what feels like the blink of an eye is incredible.



Rookie of the Year said:


> We haven't had a war in a while, dammit.


Ferguson/Barboza was enough to tide me over till at least February-ish.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Ferguson/Barboza was enough to tide me over till at least February-ish.


Oh yeah, that was awesome. Sorry, I should have been more clear, I was just talking title fights.


----------



## Rush

Rookie of the Year said:


> Oh yeah, that was awesome. Sorry, I should have been more clear, I was just talking title fights.


Weidman/Rockhold at 194 was a pretty good fight. Lawler/Rory at 189 iirc was a war and that was only like 5-6 months ago.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> This isn't the WWE champ, fighting on TV doesn't mean anything bad in this era of MMA.



Not saying there's anything wrong with it, but you're not a superstar if your big title fight isn't even a big enough draw to have it on PPV. Can you imagine Conor or Ronda in a big fight on a FOX card at this point? I don't think so.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Rush said:


> Weidman/Rockhold at 194 was a pretty good fight. Lawler/Rory at 189 iirc was a war and that was only like 5-6 months ago.


I was a bit disappointed in Weidman vs Rockhold, honestly.

Lawler vs Rory was one of my top fights of the year, absolutely. But with how packed the UFC schedule is, it feels like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Rush

There has only been like 6 title fights since the Lawler/McDonald fight. If you're comparing just how long/how much of a war title fights are then that's no time at all.


----------



## NakNak

Wow, this morning I watched Ferguson/Barboza...what a fucking war this fight was. A FOTYC. Both guys are fucking monsters. Great job done by Tony.


----------



## Lm2

RDA looked great against cerrone, crazy he lost to Guida and Stephens back in the day, one of the most improved fighters. That being said I feel McGregor will face Frankie over RDA


----------



## Slickback

Joanna Jedrzejczyk and Claudia Gadelha are coaches for TUF 23 apparently


----------



## Lm2

Who does everyone got for condit vs lawler? #warCondit #andNew


----------



## Slickback

Carlos Condit


----------



## Stormbringer

Lawler!


----------



## Blackbeard

watts63 said:


> Thank the MMA gods for the Diaz bros.


:maury

I would of loved to of seen _Dana_ and _Lorenzo's_ faces during that interview, they must of had heart attack. I wonder if _Nate_ faced any repercussions :hmm:



legendmaker2 said:


> Who does everyone got for condit vs lawler?


I would really like to see _Condit_ win but man, _Lawler_ has been on fire for a while now. I just hope it delivers, please don't be another blow out.


----------



## Lm2

Same man I think Lawler is on a tear, his Rory fight was crazy war, but I feel Carlos will give him his hardest challenger yet, I love me some NBK


----------



## PaulieG

WWE Needs Ronda Rousey!!! She will wreck everyone.


----------



## Slickback

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> :maury
> 
> I would of loved to of seen _Dana_ and _Lorenzo's_ faces during that interview, they must of had heart attack. I wonder if _Nate_ faced any repercussions :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> I would really like to see _Condit_ win but man, _Lawler_ has been on fire for a while now. I just hope it delivers, please don't be another blow out.


The shit talking/pre fight hype would be insane.

Really think Conor should have one fight at 155 before fighting for the title.


----------



## TCE

Cannot wait for Lawler/Condit, that's going to be an absolute war.

I think the new rejuvenated Lawler takes out Condit, though.


----------



## RapShepard

Rookie of the Year said:


> As a Cerrone fan, gutted that he was so easily destroyed by RDA.
> 
> Ah well. Onto the new year where his teammate Condit might be able to bring gold home for Jackson/Winklejohn. I won't be mad if Lawler wins though, I'm a big fan of both. All I'm hoping for is a decent length, competitive fight. Aldo vs. McGregor and RDA vs. Cerrone were ridiculously short, and while Rousey vs. Holm and Weidman vs. Rockhold were longer, they were still very one-sided.
> 
> We haven't had a war in a while, dammit.


After the Rory fight I wonder if Lawler will lose a bit of himself. They say wars take time off your career and that was a war.

Hopefully Condit gets it but I like both so whoever wins i'll be happy.


----------



## RapShepard

legendmaker2 said:


> Who does everyone got for condit vs lawler? #warCondit #andNew


Condit Round 2 TKO 

Though Robbie has made me a fan since that flurry he unleashed in the closing seconds of the Hendricks rematch and as a fight fan how do you not appreciate Robbie vs Rory 2


----------



## TCE

RapShepard said:


> After the Rory fight I wonder if Lawler will lose a bit of himself. They say wars take time off your career and that was a war.
> 
> Hopefully Condit gets it but I like both so whoever wins i'll be happy.


Condit has been in his fair share of wars, too. Not just in the UFC, but WEC as well. His fight with Hiromitsu Miura was a barn burner. 

Not to mention his wars with Rory, Kampmann (twice) and Hendricks.


----------



## RapShepard

TCE said:


> Condit has been in his fair share of wars, too. Not just in the UFC, but WEC as well. His fight with Hiromitsu Miura was a barn burner.
> 
> Not to mention his wars with Rory, Kampmann (twice) and Hendricks.


NBK has definitely had some wars. But Robbie's is so recent i'm interested to see if he starts Gus and JDSin it or pulls a Stipe and Jon Jones and shows no signs of it.


----------



## Rush

Backing Condit to win. I know he's on a recent good streak but i still don't think Lawler is that good.


----------



## RKing85

Condit's on a good recent streak? He's dropped 3 of his last 5. I don't feel he should have gotten the title shot here.

Both guys have so many MMA miles on them. Condit's been fighting for 13 years, and Lawler for 14. Both had their first pro fights when they were teenagers. Crazy (to me at least) that they are both still only early 30's.


----------



## Slickback

Yea Woodley should have gotten it ahead of him imo


----------



## Blackbeard

I can't stand Woodley, I hope he never receives a title shot.










:trips5


----------



## Walls

I think Condit wins but my picks have been dog shit as of late so who knows?


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> Condit's on a good recent streak? He's dropped 3 of his last 5. I don't feel he should have gotten the title shot here.
> 
> Both guys have so many MMA miles on them. Condit's been fighting for 13 years, and Lawler for 14. Both had their first pro fights when they were teenagers. Crazy (to me at least) that they are both still only early 30's.


Lawler is on a recent good streak. Can you even read m8?


----------



## Cashmere

legendmaker2 said:


> Who does everyone got for condit vs lawler? #warCondit #andNew


Condit round 3 TKO. I like Lawler too, but I think Condit is gonna handle him.


----------



## Blackbeard

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Condit round 3 TKO. I like Lawler too, *but I think Conor is gonna handle him*.


:mj


----------



## Cashmere

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> :mj


Early mourning typo's :cry


----------



## Lm2

Conor would get whooped. he is great for FW but LW/WW top 5 would easily handle him i feel.


----------



## Slickback

Deck The Walls said:


> I think Condit wins but my picks have been dog shit as of late so who knows?


Me too man, I think Im just gonna pick who I want to win now


----------



## Rush

Ickey Shuffle said:


> Early *mourning* typo's :cry


*morning :evil


----------



## RKing85

don't text, tweet, or post on message boards before 10 am. 

Good rule of thumb to live by.

The Rizin cards aren't what I was hoping they would be, but I'll still be watching.


----------



## Slickback

Come on Frankie


----------



## Blackbeard

Frankie wants his soul, is he Shang Tsung? :wee-bey

Then that must make Conor, Johnny Cage :squirtle


----------



## Walls

I think Frankie goes to sleep.


----------



## Blackbeard

Yeah I just have a hard time not seeing Frankie walking in to a big shot. Frankie will need to rely heavily on his wrestling for this one, standing with Conor would be a huge mistake IMO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Bisping is fighting Anderson Silva on February 27th :sodone 

Looking forward to this one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680085397997793281


----------



## Blackbeard

Does that mean Rockhold vs. Belfort II is on the horizon?

There was a time when Silva would of absolutely embarrassed and obliterated Bisping, now, I am not so sure. Good headliner for that card though.


----------



## samizayn

Side eyeing the announced Silva/Bisping. Should have been Vitor instead. ROIDS vs MOREROIDS - Brazil edition. Would have drawn like crazy


Bones said:


> Yea Woodley should have gotten it ahead of him imo


:lol

Waste of space.


PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Does that mean Rockhold vs. Belfort II is on the horizon?
> 
> There was a time when Silva would of absolutely embarrassed and obliterated Bisping, now, I am not so sure. Good headliner for that card though.


Doesn't make much sense to me. The last MW title fight before 194 featured Belfort, and he got embarrassed.


----------



## Blackbeard

samizayn said:


> Doesn't make much sense to me. The last MW title fight before 194 featured Belfort, and he got embarrassed.


I only say it because Belfort vs. Silva II was the fight that was being originally planned. Rockhold has had a massive hard on for Vitor ever since their fight concluded.

Besides it's not like everyone is clamoring for Rockhold vs. Romero anyway.


----------



## B-Dawg

Anderson fucking Silva on UFC Fight Pass :done:sodone:done


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fuck can't decide who I want to see get KO'ed more, Silva or Bisping. :hmm

If Silva isn't roided up, I think he might lose. Should just retire and preserve whats left of his washed career after that. :mj


----------



## B-Dawg

Bisping KO'ing anyone :duck


----------



## Stormbringer

Rooney Mara's Lesbian XXX-Mas said:


> Fuck can't decide who I want to see get KO'ed more, Silva or Bisping.
> 
> If Silva isn't roided up, I think he might lose. Should just retire and preserve whats left of his washed career after that.


Bisping, he was always thrash.

Silva's career washed? Really? A title fight loss and a broken leg negates the records he still holds till this day?


----------



## Slickback

samizayn said:


> Side eyeing the announced Silva/Bisping. Should have been Vitor instead. ROIDS vs MOREROIDS - Brazil edition. Would have drawn like crazy
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> Waste of space.
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much sense to me. The last MW title fight before 194 featured Belfort, and he got embarrassed.


whats wrong with Woodley??



Anderson will just decision Bisping like he did with Diaz


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> Anderson fucking Silva on UFC Fight Pass :done:sodone:done


Still not enough to make me get Fight Pass. I've got basically all the archive stuff on DVDs, and the fight cards are generally filled with prelim nobodies. If I really want to watch a particular fight, I'll stream the card.

Fuck you, Dana White.


----------



## Slickback

I can def see Silva retiring after this, Bisping will if he wins imo


----------



## RKing85

the fight pass main events going forward are pretty decent fights. They are definitly trying to up the fights on fightpass to try and get more subscribers.

Would much rather see Rockhold/Romero with Weidman/Jacare underneath that and that's your next two title fights.


----------



## Londrick

Silva retiring after getting KO'd by Bisping on a Fight Pass card :Banderas


----------



## Buttermaker

I don't see Bisping knocking out Silva, but I also don't see Silva completely dominating the count throughout the fight.. I'm predicting a 4th round finish for Anderson and a quick turn around for a Summer bout.


----------



## RKing85

I like Bisping, but he's not knocking out Anderson. He has one T/KO victory in the last in the last 4 years, and that was over a 100 year old Cung Le so that barely counts.

I am picking Anderson to win a comfortable decision. Not a blow out, but one when the fight is over, there is no debate who won.


----------



## RapShepard

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> Anderson fucking Silva on UFC Fight Pass :done:sodone:done


Smart move for people that don't stream $10 Silva fight is a steal. Plus I imagine they are praying folk forget to unsubscribe lol


----------



## Blackbeard

Silva will finish Bisping after he toys around with him for a couple rounds. Lets be real here, no matter how far Silva has fallen he's not going to lose to Bisping of all people, I mean if Michael couldn't even harm an ancient Wanderlei Silva how the fuck is he going to harm the Spider? His best bet would be to hope and pray that Silva's become so gunshy that he might be able to outwork him over five rounds, but I just can't see that happening, not when Silva will realize that he'll be able to walk through Michael's shots without blinking.

IMO.


----------



## RKing85

Wish I could watch the Rizin card tonight.

Over/Under on tournament drop outs? line is 1.5.

I got the over.


----------



## Slickback

PHIL SPENCER'S XBOX XMAS said:


> Silva will finish Bisping after he toys around with him for a couple rounds. Lets be real here, no matter how far Silva has fallen he's not going to lose to Bisping of all people, I mean if Michael couldn't even harm an ancient Wanderlei Silva how the fuck is he going to harm the Spider? His best bet would be to hope and pray that Silva's become so gunshy that he might be able to outwork him over five rounds, but I just can't see that happening, not when Silva will realize that he'll be able to walk through Michael's shots without blinking.
> 
> IMO.


Depends on how much Silva's chin has regressed, but I agree with you


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> Depends on how much Silva's chin has regressed


Even if Silva's chin has regressed can you really picture Bisping being able to capitalize? When was the last time Mike legit knocked out someone? And I am talking about actually hurting someone with a shot not overwhelming them with a barrage of kicks and punches TKO style.

I personally don't mind Bisping but the dude hits about as hard as Paulie Malignaggi :lol


----------



## Walls

Silva will most likely beat Bisping. It's an interesting fight. Doesn't matter from a division standpoint, though. Silva would get owned by Weidman again and Rockhold would beat him rather easily.


----------



## TCE

Spoilers:

GIFs from Rizin last night.


----------



## Walls

Aoki/Sakaraba was kind of hard to watch.


----------



## Slickback

Anyone saw Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinya Aoki?? Disgusting stoppage by ref.


----------



## J-B

Only just getting round to watching this year's TUF. Faber & Conor bantering each other off from the get go, I love it.


----------



## Slickback

lets hope my predictions are better in 2016


----------



## RKing85

When they announced Aoki/Sakuraba, I was fairly okay with it cause I figured Aoki wouldn't smash the shit out of Sakuraba. He would submit him in a minute and not inflict a ton of damage on Sakuraba.

Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Slickback

Ref should be fucking fired. Disgraceful.


----------



## Buttermaker

Watched the weighins last night for the New Years Card. 

Fedor looks the same as usual and will most likely maul his opponent pretty quickly but Singh is pretty lengthy so he could cause some trouble on the feet for a little bit. 

Akebono looks like absolute crap and Sapp looks 45 years older than he did last time they fought so that tilt should be interesting.


----------



## Chloe

Bisping to beat Silva? Guy wouldn't even get past Diaz. :hayden3


----------



## Blackbeard

Yoda said:


> Bisping to beat Silva? *Guy wouldn't even get past Diaz*. :hayden3


I would actually favor Mike heavily in that match up. He's a natural Middleweight and Nick isn't exactly known for being a power puncher. It would be a really fun kickboxing match IMO.


----------



## Walls

I think Mike would have issues dealing with Nick's pressure.


----------



## Chloe

Blackbeard said:


> I would actually favor Mike heavily in that match up. He's a natural Middleweight and Nick *isn't exactly known for being a power puncher.* It would be a really fun kickboxing match IMO.


Apparently Bisping isn't either. :hayden3

But yeah, would be a decent fight. I don't think size would be a problem for Nick, or his chin. If it got to the ground, I favour Diaz there but knowing both of them it would stay standing.


----------



## Blackbeard

> "*I know with the UFC, they don't have that division*," Holm said. "*So, if that was something that they were going to put together, I'm not against it. I'm open to it*."
> 
> "*I love Cyborg*," Holm said. "*She's awesome. I finally got to get to know her this year. Whatever Cyborg wants to do, I support it. You want to stay at a heavier weight, you don't want to go to 140? Whatever she wants to do, I'm all about it. I haven't really thought about it too much*."


roud

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/12/27/10241302/holly-holm-open-to-fighting-cris-cyborg-at-heavier-weight-class


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681667816085262337
:mj4 :mj4 :mj4


----------



## Buttermaker

Brendan, Brendan, Brendan... You are not going to impress your man crush Rashad with hair like that...


----------



## Slickback

^^^^ That hair.... *100% FUCK NO*


----------



## RKing85

the last thing in the world the UFC needs right now is more weight classes, male or female.

For some reason I thought Lawler/Condit was next weekend. Snuck up on me.


----------



## B-Dawg

I could see Poirier losing, Robbie as well, but I can't pick against a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> the last thing in the world the UFC needs right now is more weight classes, male or female.


True. Hell they can't even pay people to care about 125.


----------



## Slickback

Some Rizin Fighting Federation 2 results for you guys, mostly went as expected, would be interested in seeing who Fedor fights next.


and Gabi Garcia... god lawd :done


----------



## RKing85

Gabi Garcia is fucking scary. She makes Cyborg look so lady like.

I might have cried if Fedor lost to that chump.


----------



## BornBad

RKing85 said:


> the last thing in the world the UFC needs right now is more weight classes, male or female.


True...If Cyborg can't cut weight well too bad but it's her problem and not the Champion to blame


----------



## BornBad

Cerrone moving up to welterweight division for main event vs. Tim Means on Sunday, February 21, 2016 in Pittsburg.


----------



## Slickback

LET'S GO :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

Sweet Jesus Condit vs. Lawler is going to be savage :trips5

Did anyone catch Gabi Garcia's debut? If y'all thought Ronda's striking was poor you should check that shit out, makes her look like Pernell Whitaker :lol

Now that Fedor's back can we please have him at UFC 200? I know it'll never happen but a man can dream dammit! :cry


----------



## Slickback

Fucking Gabi is basicaly the uber version of Cyborg. 

Duffy vs Poirer of FIGHT PASS!


----------



## Buttermaker

Blackbeard said:


> Sweet Jesus Condit vs. Lawler is going to be savage :trips5
> 
> Did anyone catch Gabi Garcia's debut? If y'all thought Ronda's striking was poor you should check that shit out, makes her look like Pernell Whitaker :lol
> 
> Now that Fedor's back can we please have him at UFC 200? I know it'll never happen but a man can dream dammit! :cry


By far the most technically sound back fist I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Blackbeard

Everyone always loves to joke about Cyborg, but they really haven't seen anything yet until they gaze upon the monster that is Gabi Garcia










I'll be utterly amazed if she doesn't piss hot sometime during her MMA career.


----------



## Buttermaker

Shes much smaller than that now but yeah I wouldn't be surprised in the least.. If she stays in Japan however she should be alright..


----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard said:


> Sweet Jesus Condit vs. Lawler is going to be savage.


Not if Condit runs again.


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> Not if Condit runs again.


Lawler isn't Diaz though, he's not going to get easily frustrated and start complaining, he'll maneuver, cut off the cage and force Condit to engage.


----------



## Irish Jet

Diaz fans still sore. I remember getting obliterated with red rep on when I suggested Condit won the fight at the time. :lol

PUMPED for DUFFY, ARLOVSKI and CONDIT. The rest of the card is pretty poverty.

Plz Duffy.


----------



## Slickback

Man Duffy got dominated on the ground. Credit to Dustin


----------



## Rush

Condit beat Diaz easily. Diaz nuthuggers are pathetic :lol

How sick was the finish to McDonald/Kanehara? - https://streamable.com/xt8r


----------



## Irish Jet

The Larkin/Tumenov fight was awesome. Great matchup.



Irish Jet said:


> PUMPED for DUFFY, ARLOVSKI and CONDIT.


RIP Carlos.


----------



## Irish Jet

The Larkin/Tumenov fight was awesome. Great matchup. 



Irish Jet said:


> PUMPED for DUFFY, ARLOVSKI and CONDIT.


RIP Carlos.


----------



## Slickback

RIP Arlovski too lol. 



Rush said:


> Condit beat Diaz easily. Diaz nuthuggers are pathetic :lol
> 
> How sick was the finish to McDonald/Kanehara? - https://streamable.com/xt8r


Did he grab the fence with his toes to get back control though??


Wow Stipe just knocked Arlovski in under a min


----------



## KC Armstrong

Bummed out about that heavyweight fight. Miocic is so fucking boring and now he's probably getting a title shot. Seriously, I couldn't possibly care less about the heavyweight division right now.


----------



## TJQ

PULLING FOR MY BOY ROBBIE LAWLER.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm excited about the Jones vs Cormier re-match, but after that Bones needs to save that heavyweight division.


----------



## Slickback

oh boy.....


----------



## TJQ

What a fucking final round, Condit was snacking on those damn shots. I definitely see Condit taking this, though.


----------



## Liam Miller

GOAT chin.



Fuck off judges.


----------



## Irish Jet

Disgraceful decision. Two of Lawlers last three wins are complete bullshit.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Are these fuckers kidding me? That fight was absolutely insane, but Condit got robbed big time.


----------



## Slickback

_*OMG THAT FUCKING FIGHT WAS EVERYTHING I HOPED IT WOULD BE*_




But Carlos won 3 of those rounds.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Condit getting robbed.

Condit tough as balls, got lit up in the 5th round and still fending Lawler off. A rematch definitely needs to happen, but it should have been Condit doing his first defense. 

Arlovski ded.


----------



## KC Armstrong

These 2 judges should be forced to explain how Condit did not clearly win rounds 1, 3 and 4 at the press conference...


----------



## Ray

That decision was a bit of a misfire. I thought Carlos quite clearly won rounds 1, 3 and 4 based on volume. Surprised that quite a few people had it a 2-2 draw going into round 5. Even Rogan said that Robbie would have to get a finish to retain his title. I was sure Carlos was up. I'll have to re watch it to asses it, but this is just my immediate reaction. No one is up-in-arms about the decision probably because it was one of the best title fights ever. 

Oh well. That fight was an instant classic and that 5th round was absolutely incredible. 2 days into the new year and we may already have our submission, fight, and round of the year in one night. Pretty great card overall. I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Even Rogan said that Robbie would have to get a finish to retain his title.


Robbie clearly thought so, too. That's why he came out the way he did in the 5th.


----------



## Chloe

Condit got the points to get the decision but can any of you honestly say you're that pissed off about the decision? Or that you would rather see Condit in title fights than Robbie? This is one time I give the (Y) to a robbery tbh.


----------



## SonoShion

Condit said he'll probably retire at the presser


----------



## Slickback

Yea he said that before the fight aswell, and that speech that he gave after the fight dam.


----------



## BornBad

What a freaking fight that was


----------



## Rush

Yoda said:


> Condit got the points to get the decision but can any of you honestly say you're that pissed off about the decision? Or that you would rather see Condit in title fights than Robbie? This is one time I give the (Y) to a robbery tbh.


Absolutely pissed off about the decision. The 3rd round was the swing round. How can any judge justify that landing 10 punches wins you a round when the guy lands over double that. To quote from the rules - Effective striking is judged by determining the total number of legal strikes landed by a contestant.

Now while i disagree with how the rules state it, it's there in black and white. There is nothing in there about damage, accuracy, knockdowns etc. Condit landed more, he pushed the action more, Lawler in no way did any significant damage.


----------



## Oxidamus

I just liked the fight. :shrug @Curry did you like the fight?


Glad I tuned in. Idk about official UFC judging obviously, but I think both did very well but Lawler played around his disadvantages a lot better. Given what Rush said about the way the judging is supposed to be I can understand how Condit should've won.


----------



## Stormbringer

People are upset about a decision in a Condit title fight?

Robbery was it?

Ya don't say!?


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> People are upset about a decision in a Condit title fight?
> 
> Robbery was it?
> 
> Ya don't say!?


You the Diaz fan eh? Thinking he won vs Condit despite also getting outstruck in that fight eh? :hayden3


----------



## BornBad

should go back and rewatch the fight on video but the fight stats above speak for Robbie...


----------



## Slickback

BornBad said:


> should go back and rewatch the fight on video but the fight stats above speak for Robbie...


You mean this one I posted?? You meant to say Condit right?


----------



## Stormbringer

Well Robbie landed 44% to Connie's 39% in both categories so he's not wrong saying Robbie won.

That's how the judges called it too.


----------



## Slickback

How is that better than the fact that Condit landed nearly 118 more significant strikes??

Like Rush said the rules state that Effective striking is judged by determining the total number of legal strikes landed by a contestant, thats how it should be judged


----------



## Stormbringer

Yeah but Rush also believes that the way its worded is wrong. Maybe the judges at ringside see it that way too and gave Robbie the fight based on the fact that he landed a higher percentage of his strikes.


----------



## Rush

Except throwing more strikes would come under "effective aggressiveness" which is judged ahead of defense according to the rules. I've yet to see a good argument as to why Lawler won the 3rd round.


----------



## Stormbringer

I agree, Rush. Pushing forward and pushing the action should count for something. Especially in a title fight where one fighter clearly wants to engage and the other, well....not so much.

*Sometimes judges just get it wrong....*


----------



## BornBad

ratio.... 


it's De La Hoya/Mayweather all over again


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Lawler won, Condit lost. Get over it

50 years from now, nobody will remember this fight as a "robbery". Nobody will remember Condit's interim title run either

Everyone will remember Lawler as UFC welterweight champion 

P.S. Nick Diaz 1, 2 and 5


----------



## Irish Jet

Yoda said:


> Condit got the points to get the decision but can any of you honestly say you're that pissed off about the decision? Or that you would rather see Condit in title fights than Robbie? This is one time I give the (Y) to a robbery tbh.


What?

Condit is as good a fighter as there is to watch in the sport. Not that Robbie isn't great, but I can see a lot of title fights at Welterweight where I'd rather see Condit than Lawler. The only guys I'd probably rather see Lawler fight are GSP and Diaz and neither of them are active.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Somebody needs to post that video of Cruz verbally burying Dillashaw.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rooney Mara's Lesbian XXX-Mas said:


> Somebody needs to post that video of Cruz verbally burying Dillashaw.


Ask and you shall receive 






:damn That was brutal. All those commentary gigs have made Dominick develop a sharp acid tongue. Got me pumped for the fight though :mark:


----------



## RKing85

that card last night. Damn!

Going to have a fight boner all day.


----------



## BehindYou

I don't see why Stipe is desperate for the title fight, either Cain or Werdum would steamroll him.


----------



## Lm2

I thought Condit won, 3-2 but i am not upset, both men showed heart, and you can tell by them both leaning against the fence, they gave it all. Respect to both, hopefully NBK doesn't retire tho.


----------



## Blackbeard

Condit won't retire just yet, once he re-watches the fight and starts hearing how everyone is calling it a robbery he'll accept the offer for a rematch.

Arlovski :mj2

Now that Stipe's in line for a title shot I hope this encourages Ubereem to leave the UFC and pursue a match with Fedor :mark:


----------



## Lm2

i personally feel ubereem should fight stipe, that AA fight was what i thought it was going be, AA still has no chin, and he just outclassed guys who didn't get a good shot on him, besides Browne, who was pretty rocked when he actually connected on him.


----------



## Blackbeard

I wouldn't be opposed to that idea. But by the way Dana was talking last night it sounds like it's pretty much set in motion that Stipe will get the winner of Cain vs. Werdum II, and I am cool with that, he's more than earned a shot IMO.

Miocic also has a stronger case since he's still contracted to the UFC, unlike Ubereem who's now a free agent.


----------



## Lm2

I agree Stipe earned his shot, i thought he beat JDS personally but judges make the call. Reem vs Fedor would be bad i feel, Reem would crush an out of prime Fedor.


----------



## Blackbeard

legendmaker2 said:


> Reem vs Fedor would be bad i feel, Reem would crush an out of prime Fedor.


Why do you think I am clamoring to see the match :evil


----------



## Lm2

Blackbeard said:


> Why do you think I am clamoring to see the match :evil


not a fan of Fedor eh, see im a hit and miss with him, he looked great in Pride, but also beat a lot of cans, but he also beat 6 former champions so Prime Fedor beast, now i feel like he would lose to any top 5 HW in UFC, that being said HW division is probably the least stacked divsion.


----------



## Blackbeard

Nahh, I have nothing against Fedor, I'd just genuinely like to see how that match up would play out. I also have this weird obsession with wanting to see Fedor vs. Frank Mir for some reason, don't ask why :lol


----------



## Lm2

Oh god no, i don't want that fight to ever happen, Mir has a way of making fights that look good on paper bad, examples Mir vs Cro Cop and Mir vs AA both should of been a decent fight both boring as hell. Mir is great Sub and Stand up has improved alot just wish he would go to like fox and Commentate instead


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :damn That was brutal. All those commentary gigs have made Dominick develop a sharp acid tongue. Got me pumped for the fight though :mark:


Thats why hes the captain of the debate team. 

Bodied :lmao


----------



## Lm2

Cruz owned dillashaw, some guys just can't smack talk and dillashaw is one of those guys


----------



## Rush

Unfortunate for Cruz that you don't win the title with your mouth. TJ is going to wreck his shit in the cage.


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't see either fighter wrecking the others' shit; this is a fight that I have been eagerly anticipating for a while, and I'm just happy it's here. TJ's got the power advantage, Cruz has greater experience and knowledge than TJ. Both are masters of speed, movement, and angles. This is going to be fucking amazing.

I'll take Cruz.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Cruz will rip the snake's head off and send it packing back to Alpha Fail


----------



## Lm2

I'll take Cruz over dillashaw, both good fighters but I feel Cruz will win by tko


----------



## RKing85

I refuse to get excited about this fight until fight time cause 98% chance Cruz gets injured before then.

If the fight does happen, I give a SLIGHT edge to Cruz. But very slight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The way Cruz ran through Mizugaki after a long layoff makes me think he'll be sharp as fuck against Dillashaw. If Cruz was rusty, then yeah TJ would run through him, but Cruz strikes me as the type to be super motivated by all this bad luck and injuries. It's crazy to think, though- outside of the Mizugaki fight, Cruz's last fight was against Mighty Mouse in October 2011. So in almost 4 and a half years, Cruz has had like a minute of cage time, and is walking back into a 5 round title fight against a dangerous, dangerous dude- even if he can't talk trash to save his life.

I had Condit winning against Lawler, rounds 1, 3 and 4. Comes down to the old philosophy that you really have to BEAT the champ to get the title, not just edge past him. Don't know if I agree with that philosophy, but that's how it is. Condit controlled the majority of the fight with his striking volume and especially his kicks, which seemed to throw Lawler off a fair bit. Lawler was just looking for the kill shot, which he seemed to find like 20 times in R5, but Condit is the Terminator.


----------



## EyeZac

If Cruz doesn't get hurt again then I'm picking him over TJ.


----------



## Slickback

Cruz is truly one of teh GOATS if he can come back after such a long layoff and take out one of the most in form fighters in the world right now


----------



## Irish Jet

It would be unbelievable.

Gotta think right now that it would be too much. Was stunned at how good he looked against Mizugaki but another torn ACL and another long layoff will take serious recovery, mentally and physically. Mizugaki's a far cry from TJ Dillashaw too. I really don't think he'll be the same but if he came back and took out TJ it would one of the most impressive title wins ever.

Rooting for him. Card is stacked as fuck though for a fight night, you can tell they were compensating for a potential injury.


----------



## Killmonger

Didn't Faber drop Cruz in their last fight? :lmao

He's getting his ass whooped. Mizugaki isn't even on Dillashaw's level.


----------



## Lm2

Dillashaw is a tough fighter, but i feel cruz will just get in his head like he already is, and just dominate. Team cruz all the way


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Jules Winnfield said:


> Didn't Faber drop Cruz in their last fight? :lmao
> 
> He's getting his ass whooped. Mizugaki isn't even on Dillashaw's level.


You're talking like Dillashaw didn't get KO'd by a flyweight :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

John Dodson packs a wallop for a little guy. He almost knocked out Mighty Mouse in their first encounter.


----------



## Killmonger

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> You're talking like Dillashaw didn't get KO'd by a flyweight :lmao


I don't know what that has to do anything since Cruz was the one that said he doesn't get hit.


----------



## Slickback

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-ufc-holly-holm-ronda-rousey-dana-white-20160104-story.html

Looks like we arent getting a Rousey Holm rematch, thank god.


----------



## EyeZac

Bones said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-ufc-holly-holm-ronda-rousey-dana-white-20160104-story.html
> 
> Looks like we arent getting a Rousey Holm rematch, thank god.


Tate should get the next shot.

She's stupid enough to continue trying to takedown Rousey in their second fight which probably means she'll do the exact same thing against Holm. Hopefully Tate can wrestle her way to a win and then get wrecked by Rousey around July/August.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-ufc-holly-holm-ronda-rousey-dana-white-20160104-story.html
> 
> Looks like we arent getting a Rousey Holm rematch, thank god.


:YES :fuckyeah

@Icky Shuffle I hope you've got your measurements ready, because you'll soon be needing some funeral attire :evil


----------



## Slickback

What about Holm vs the GOAT Bethe Correria? :side:


----------



## Rush

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> You're talking like Dillashaw didn't get KO'd by a flyweight :lmao


You're talking like Cruz actually does any damage with his pitter patter strikes :hayden3


----------



## EyeZac

Bones said:


> What about Holm vs the GOAT Bethe Correria? :side:


She's working at the same petrol station where they find Fedor's opponents.


----------



## Slickback

"ONCE IN A LIFETIME ATHLETE" - JOE ROGAN


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Absolutely pissed off about the decision. The 3rd round was the swing round. How can any judge justify that landing 10 punches wins you a round when the guy lands over double that. To quote from the rules - Effective striking is judged by determining the total number of legal strikes landed by a contestant.
> 
> Now while i disagree with how the rules state it, it's there in black and white. There is nothing in there about damage, accuracy, knockdowns etc. Condit landed more, he pushed the action more, Lawler in no way did any significant damage.



Pretty much.

When you look at the stats of the fight it's fucking baffling that Condit lost. I had Condit 4-1 tbh. Robbie clearly won the 5th, that's about it. Every other round he got out struck by a decent to significant margin. Condit got fucked, no other way to put it. Most will argue the 2nd for Lawler because of the knockdown but he didn't do much with it. Condit avoided most of the follow up shots and then closed Lawler in his guard to recover after. It was a more significant knockdown than Condit's but there was more to the round than that one punch.

As far as TJ/Cruz goes, I think TJ will win. If Cruz had a return fight before this I would 100% lean towards Cruz but that isn't the case. He came back great from the last injury but then another one was piled on top of that and the time off I think will just be too much. TJ has been too active and is a tall order on a good night, let alone your return fight from your 57th injury. I want to be proven wrong, though. Love me some Cruz and he murked TJ in that video. At the end of the day it means nothing but it was still funny.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Rush said:


> You're talking like Cruz actually does any damage with his pitter patter strikes :hayden3


I fail to see how my quote suggests that Cruz doesn't have pillow fists

1/10 :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

I see Frankie is getting pissed. Can't say I blame him. He really should be more outspoken. He's a good talker when he wants to be and could get the title shot in a heartbeat with a little more trash talk. He's too respectful, Conor has been towards him too for the most part. I don't think he's ducking him, think he's just looking for the biggest fight possible. 

Conor should fight Frankie and defend his title a few times before going up. Fighting Dos Anjos would be insane anyways. Not that Conor couldn't beat him but it's a nightmare match-up on paper and while the title unification aspect would sell, it's still not a very marketable opponent. Cerrone or Pettis would be the two fights to make at LW, or Diaz if he got a win streak going. Fuck the rest of those monsters.


----------



## Rush

It's not the fucking WWE, being able to trash talk should have absolutely no bearing on getting a title shot :kobe


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> It's not the fucking WWE, being able to trash talk should have absolutely no bearing on getting a title shot :kobe


It shouldn't, but it obviously does. Animosity sells. I think Frankie's unfairly paying the price for being respectful, he basically said it himself. 

There's a reason that Diaz's name is now being thrown around almost as much as Frankie's. While I'd love to see the fight, there's not one reason why it should happen. Guy's lost 3 of his last 5.


----------



## Blackbeard

Frankie needs to stop being such a drama queen, no decision has even been made yet.


----------



## Walls

Conor would make Nate look foolish and I'm a huge Diaz fan, but it's true. The build would be spectacular, though. I too think Conor should fight Frankie. I think Conor stops Frankie inside of 4. Frankie isn't being a drama queen, either. He was promised something and then it got taken away from him. Anyone would be upset. Especially since all he's done since losing to Aldo. I don't see Conor beating RDA, though. I think RDA would smash him and then submit him.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

What's crazy is that RDA isn't even the best lightweight in the world


----------



## Blackbeard

Deck The Walls said:


> Frankie isn't being a drama queen, either. He was promised something and then it got taken away from him. Anyone would be upset.


Yes he is. Nothing has been taken away from Frankie, he's in line for a Featherweight title shot. He's just throwing a hissy fit because Connor's got more options available to him. And like I said, no decision has been made, everyone was just on their Christmas break for Christ sake, the dude should learn to be a little more patient.


----------



## Slickback

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> What's crazy is that RDA isn't even the best lightweight in the world


Lol if not him then who??

RDA is the top dog at 155


----------



## Chloe

Conor should defend his belt at least a couple of times. It's only right. People talking bout 'money fights' when the best way to make money isn't to give Conor the fight straight away but have him beat several top competitors before he does. "BUT WHAT IF HE LOSES BEFORE THEN AND THEN HE CAN'T FIGHT FOR THE LW TITLE ANYMORE?"...well then he doesn't deserve to. Simple. It's still a fighting sport and a champion should take out literally EVERYONE in the division before moving up. That means he should take out Frankie Edgar and maybe the winner of the Jose Aldo-Max Holloway fight which should happen. Everyone else in the FW division doesn't really matter. Then Conor moving up to LW where he CLIMBS UP THE RANKS to face the champ makes sense. Because guess what? There are fighters at LW who have FOUGHT at LW who have more of a claim to a title shot as competitors. Anthony Pettis, Eddie Alvarez, Nate Diaz, Tony Ferguson, a healthy Khabib Nurmegemedov etc. Conor should fight those guys before he gets anywhere near the title.


----------



## EyeZac

Rush said:


> It's not the fucking WWE, being able to trash talk should have absolutely no bearing on getting a title shot :kobe


Any fighter who ignores the talking aspect of MMA is an idiot. You have to be able to speak. It's not a coincidence that the biggest draws can handle themselves on a microphone.

The fighters who complain about being about to talk being a deciding factor for title shots should get over it and learn to speak themselves. Steal stuff from 80's wrestling like Sonnen and you'll have limitless success.


----------



## BornBad

Yoda said:


> Conor should defend his belt at least a couple of times.


Frankie is probably the last man left for Conor in the FW divison, Aldo is probably mentally beat down after the 194 and won't fight any time soon, another fight with Chad is no sense at this point and Holloway is not a real match imo

it's alright if he moves on the LW since cutting at 145 is turning a pain in the ass for him and going for maybe Cowboy sounds good for me


----------



## Blackbeard

Cowboy has just moved up to Welterweight, I think. So it'll have to be Nate Diaz instead :mark: He'll get an immediate title shot though, there's really no point in making a newly crowned Champion climb the rankings, it makes more business sense to do a champion vs. champion match, especially if it's going to take place at 200.


----------



## Rush

EyeZac said:


> Any fighter who ignores the talking aspect of MMA is an idiot. You have to be able to speak. It's not a coincidence that the biggest draws can handle themselves on a microphone.
> 
> The fighters who complain about being about to talk being a deciding factor for title shots should get over it and learn to speak themselves. Steal stuff from 80's wrestling like Sonnen and you'll have limitless success.


Again you talk about draws. It's a sport. Being able to talk on the microphone means little when it comes to fighting. I don't care how many PPVs you can sell, if you can't fight then you're shit. On the flipside of that i don't care if you can't sell PPVs but if you can fight and keep winning then you absolutely deserve your spot at the top of the rankings. 

Frankie should absolutely be pissed given that Conor is holding up the division if he goes up to LW and Frankie is left sitting around twiddling his thumbs. If Conor wants to go up to LW then fine, strip him of the belt and move on. 



Blackbeard said:


> Yes he is. Nothing has been taken away from Frankie, he's in line for a Featherweight title shot. *He's just throwing a hissy fit because Connor's got more options available to him*. And like I said, no decision has been made, everyone was just on their Christmas break for Christ sake, the dude should learn to be a little more patient.


Conor is a FW, on what basis does he deserve an immediate title shot at LW?



Irish Jet said:


> It shouldn't, but it obviously does. Animosity sells. I think Frankie's unfairly paying the price for being respectful, he basically said it himself.
> 
> There's a reason that Diaz's name is now being thrown around almost as much as Frankie's. While I'd love to see the fight, there's not one reason why it should happen. Guy's lost 3 of his last 5.


I agree that it does but it shouldn't. It's a sport, the title shot should go to the guy who has earned it.


----------



## McQueen

Rush who do you think should get next shot at Lawler? 

Maia? Woodley? Condit rematch?


----------



## Chloe

Blackbeard said:


> Cowboy has just moved up to Welterweight, I think. So it'll have to be Nate Diaz instead :mark: He'll get an immediate title shot though, there's really no point in making a newly crowned Champion climb the rankings, it makes more business sense to do a champion vs. champion match, especially if it's going to take place at 200.


Competition wise AND business wise it would be a horrible decision to put Conor up against RDA. Competition wise because RDA is a serious threat I think people are forgetting and Conor hasn't beaten an LWs. Business wise because RDA isn't as interesting a match up as Nate, Cowboy or even Frankie AND he's such a serious threat that he would likely defeat the cash cow in McGregor. Hopefully the UFC understands that and isn't so enamoured with 'champion vs champion'.

Competition wise - Frankie is the right fight.

Business wise - Nate is the right fight.


----------



## The Dazzler

I hope Conor fights Frankie before moving up. If he wins he can say he's beat everyone at FW. Connor/RDA would be so exciting! :mark:


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> Rush who do you think should get next shot at Lawler?
> 
> Maia? Woodley? Condit rematch?


I love Maia so personally i'd like to see him get a title shot. Realistically i'd be happy for any of them to get a title shot next and have the other 2 in a #1 contender fight ie;

Lawler/Condit for the title
Maia/Woodley #1 contender fight

or

Lawler/Maia
Woodley/Condit #1 contender fight

or 

Lawler/Woodley
Maia/Condit #1 contender fight

All that provided that Condit doesn't retire. Would also have Rory Mac vs the winner of Hendricks/Thompson which if Rory won would get him in line for a rematch as well. There is a ton of good fights they can go with at WW. 



The Dazzler said:


> I hope Conor fights Frankie before moving up. If he wins he can say he's beat everyone at FW. Connor/RDA would be so exciting! :mark:


I'm much the same way. After Frankie there isn't really anyone at FW but he's a clear contender who deserves a title shot. Conor can go up after that fight.


----------



## SonoShion

Woodley is not willing to fight anyone but for the title he said. & I highly doubt they'll have Condit fight for the n.1 contender spot. He'll either get the rematch immediately set for midyear or retire. With both of them in line + the winner of Hendricks/Wonderboy and Rory, who'll allegedly fight Hector Lombard, Maia can stay away 8*D

Welterweight's murderer's row, man.


----------



## Rush

Woodley should get the title shot given that he was promised it. However this being the UFC there is every chance he'll get shoved aside again. If they paid him enough he'd take a fight that wasn't for the title next. 

Still, i just want to see Maia get a title shot. Blokes who can stand and scrap are a dime a dozen in the UFC. Blokes who are that good on the ground are very rare.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bones said:


> Lol if not him then who??
> 
> RDA is the top dog at 155


I imagine he means Khabib, who was last seen rag-dolling RDA all over Florida. He’s fucked with injuries though, even mentioned retirement. So he’s a non-factor for the time being. 

Welterweight really is insanely stacked. Cerrone adds more big fights to the mix as well. 

I’d definitely go with the Condit rematch. Don’t think Woodley has earned it at all. He got past his biggest challenges in the division via injury and botched weight cut. Also can’t see him having anything for Lawler in 5 Rd’s. I feel bad for him if he was promised the shot, because it never should have happened. His last 3 fights include a loss to Rory and a split decision against Kelvin Gastelum. 

I’d be happy for Condit going out like a boss but you lose a lot with him retiring. I think the only fight he’d stick around for is the rematch. Going to the back of the line in that division is pretty soul destroying and lord knows almost everyone wants to see that fight again.


----------



## Slickback

yea I imagined he meant Khabib, but to me you don't count as being considered the best in the division if your barely active. Plus besides RDA he hasn't faced any other elite guys at 155.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Woodley should get the title shot given that he was promised it. However this being the UFC there is every chance he'll get shoved aside again. If they paid him enough he'd take a fight that wasn't for the title next.
> 
> Still, i just want to see Maia get a title shot. Blokes who can stand and scrap are a dime a dozen in the UFC. Blokes who are that good on the ground are very rare.



I'd love to see Maia get a shot as well. Sadly, I doubt he would be able to take Robbie down and I could easily see him getting stopped within 2. 


As far as Woodley goes I don't think he deserves the next shot tbh. As someone previously said the last two big things in his career was beating Condit by injury and Hendricks missing weight. But then again you can argue that Condit didn't deserve the shot because all he did after losing to Woodley was face Alves after a year off and to me that doesn't warrant a title shot. They just knew it would be an awesome fight and they weren't wrong and most people didn't bitch because they too knew it would be an amazing fight. It doesn't look good when they constantly promise people title shots publicly and then change their minds after. It shows inconsistency and I would have to assume it brings down the morale of the fighters. And when you have the pay and the Reebok deal already dropping morale considerably, I just don't think it's a good idea. I don't think it looks good when most fighters are fairly underpaid, then you take away a giant chunk of most of their income with the Reebok deal and then on top of that you can work as hard as you possibly can, be publicly promised something and then have it taken away so the UFC can make more money when you're already taking such a big hit financially. The only reason they get away with it is because they are the clear #1 organization and they have a "Don't like it? Leave" mentality and the fighters have little to no bargaining power as it stands now. Bellator if they were willing to spend the money (well, if Viacom was ready to spend the money, realistically) they could scoop up some of the bigger free agents when their contracts are up and use the sponsor angle to lure them away. Competition is good and it makes everyone better. It would suck to potentially see some big names leave because I selfishly as a fan want to see the best go up against the best but I also want the fighters to be paid well and if that means they go somewhere where they aren't stifled financially left, right and center then I'm all for it at the end of the day.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Who else here can't wait to see Ronda's head bounce off the canvas again?


----------



## Walls

I wouldn't go as far as to say that I can't wait but I don't see another outcome happening, realistically. But that's if they even go that way. Apparently we are getting Holm's next fight announcement soon and part of me hopes it isn't Ronda because she won't be ready but part of me wants it to be her so we can just get it out of the way. I think Holly is being disrespected by being made to wait for Ronda if that's the case. I understand it from a financial perspective from the UFC but at a minimum pay her or something for sitting out and waiting for Ronda to be done her movies after you just murked her.


----------



## Rush

I think he gets KO'd but he's my favourite fighter not named Rory at WW so i want to see him given the chance. If he could get Lawler to the mat it would be game over. Much easier said than done though.


----------



## Irish Jet

I highly doubt Ronda will get knocked out again. Even Edmond's not that much of an idiot to allow her to go with a similar gameplan. She'll struggle to beat Holly but she can easily go the distance so long as she doesn't try chasing her around the ring again like a moron. She needs to mix up her attempts to get it to the ground.


----------



## Walls

Irish Jet said:


> I highly doubt Ronda will get knocked out again. Even Edmond's not that much of an idiot to allow her to go with a similar gameplan. She'll struggle to beat Holly but she can easily go the distance so long as she doesn't try chasing her around the ring again like a moron. She needs to mix up her attempts to get it to the ground.



Which I would have to assume Holly's team would think of that and use the next 6ish months to polish her ground game even more. People are acting like all Ronda has to do is not bull rush her all the time and it will be a different outcome. Maybe she doesn't get knocked dead like she did last time but I could easily see her getting stopped again. People think it's so easy, like "All Ronda has to do is mix up her takedowns this time". Okay. She's not known for her power doubles, her singles, etc. That shit takes time to work on a high level opponent like Holly. Judo and wrestling are two different beasts and either way she doesn't have enough time to polish that up on top of trying to close the gap in their striking. Ronda is fucked in the rematch. She would have been fucked if she wasn't doing any movies and healing up in between.

When you go back and watch that fight objectively, the gap between the two is absolutely massive. Holly is just better. People (myself included) didn't think that going into the fight because we only had Holly's amateur fights and her 2 fights in the UFC to go off of. And then she bursts through with a level of mastery in the Ronda fight and it was just like "Holy fucking shit". She made Ronda look amateur and the time it would take, full time I might add, to even try to close that gap is quite extensive. Not to mention Ronda healing up and 2 movies in between.


----------



## Blackbeard

Woodley demanding a title shot when he's only on a 2 fight winning streak :mj4 The mentality of MMA fighters baffles me at times.

They should force him to face Marquardt again for his insolence.










I'll never tire of watching that :banderas



Rush said:


> Conor is a FW, on what basis does he deserve an immediate title shot at LW?


I never said he did :wtf2 I said Conor has more options available to him at the moment, which is true.



Yoda said:


> Competition wise AND business wise it would be a horrible decision to put Conor up against RDA. Competition wise because RDA is a serious threat I think people are forgetting and Conor hasn't beaten an LWs. Business wise because RDA isn't as interesting a match up as Nate, Cowboy or even Frankie AND he's such a serious threat that he would likely defeat the cash cow in McGregor. Hopefully the UFC understands that and isn't so enamoured with 'champion vs champion'.
> 
> Competition wise - Frankie is the right fight.
> 
> Business wise - Nate is the right fight.


Would it still be a horrible business decision IF McGregor defeated Dos Anjos? If they forced Conor to climb the rankings they risk the chance of losing a Champion vs. Champion match up, a fight like that has a huge marketability potential.

It doesn't really matter who Conor faces next, he's the one who sells the fights anyway. It's not like Jose Aldo helped carry much of the weight of their build up.

Personally I'd prefer to see him face Nate next cause the trash talking alone between the both of them would be glorious :mark:


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki




----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard, Condit did shit to get a title shot either. Condit got humbled by Woodley and then gets a title shot? Fishy as hell to me.


----------



## Walls

How did he get humbled? His knee exploded due to a take down.


----------



## Lm2

Condit didn't get humbled, but he was losing the fight before the knee blew out, but it is what it is, as far as conor vs RDA personally style wise it's not best for Mcgregor but if he won,UFC would get so many more viewers.

that being said Nate vs Conor seems the money fight. The build up tho :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

Deck The Walls said:


> How did he get humbled? His knee exploded due to a take down.


Yeah, Woodley's technique and power on the take down killed him. And like legend said, he was losing way before that.


----------



## Stephen90

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Who else here can't wait to see Ronda's head bounce off the canvas again?


Looking forward to it. Sad thing is that she's trying to be more Hollywood than ever. All I'm hearing is her scheduled SNL appearance and what she's going to wear in her next SI issue.


----------



## Lm2

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah, Woodley's technique and power on the take down killed him. And like legend said, he was losing way before that.


He was winning but he didn't humble condit.



Stephen90 said:


> Looking forward to it. Sad thing is that she's trying to be more Hollywood than ever. All I'm hearing is her scheduled SNL appearance and what she's going to wear in her next SI issue.


I hope Ronda gets finished again imagine if somehow Holm, made her verbally tap that would be epic but just wishful thinking. Ronda wouldn't get tapped out but guarantee she's shooting for that leg.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am really surprised to hear that Ronda's doing an SNL appearance. I expected her to knuckle down in the gym and start training hard for the rematch. This begs the question, is she just another Carano who's going to tuck her tail and run at the first sign of trouble? Because this doesn't bode well IMO, especially when she's not even sacked Edmond yet.

Dana's just confirmed Holly is fighting on the March PPV :mark: 

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/14518310/ufc-bantamweight-champion-holly-holm-fight-prior-potential-ronda-rousey-rematch


----------



## EyeZac

Ronda needs to learn how to get the fight to the ground without using the judo throw. You can't just keep going for the same thing when Holm is blocking it. It's the same thing I was laughing at Tate for doing in the second fight with Rousey when she continued to rush forward for the takedown, only to get thrown each time.

Someone teach this woman how to do a double leg or something.


----------



## SonoShion

MMA experts all over this thread.

Holly/Tate is a great match-up.


----------



## Lm2

Tate/Holm will be a great fight, idk who will win but leaning towards the champ.


----------



## SonoShion

First half of 2016 already looking stacked, now when MSG gets approved for April & Bones returns + put McGregor on that card too :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

I reckon McGregor will be saved for 200. And that event will most likely feature Punk's debut as well IMO.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> Dana's just confirmed Holly is fighting on the March PPV :mark:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/14518310/ufc-bantamweight-champion-holly-holm-fight-prior-potential-ronda-rousey-rematch


So Tate is going to become champion in March!?

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg. * Grabs the lube *.


----------



## SonoShion

Blackbeard said:


> I reckon McGregor will be saved for 200. And that event will most likely feature Punk's debut as well IMO.


Dana said he'll grant him to try and be a 2 division champ as he wants to fight 4x a year on UFC Tonight so April is likely.


----------



## Blackbeard

SonoShion said:


> Dana said he'll grant him to try and be a 2 division champ as he wants to fight 4x a year on UFC Tonight so April is likely.


I stand corrected. McGregor vs. Frankie at MSG then? :done


----------



## SonoShion

Ain't Frankie a New Yorker too ? :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

New Jersey, I think. That's why I brought up that match up, would make sense to do it in that region.


----------



## SonoShion

Will work. Closer to NYC as Bones is.


----------



## samizayn

Who says NY gets approved though? :lol


----------



## Slickback

Holm/Tate

Winner vs Ronda when she gets back.

Maybe even do a Cat/Nunes rematch to decide who gets a shot after that. 

A lot of great fights coming up.


----------



## Irish Jet

EyeZac said:


> Ronda needs to learn how to get the fight to the ground without using the judo throw. You can't just keep going for the same thing when Holm is blocking it. It's the same thing I was laughing at Tate for doing in the second fight with Rousey when she continued to rush forward for the takedown, only to get thrown each time.
> 
> Someone teach this woman how to do a double leg or something.


It's not even that, she just needs to mix up her attack. She was far too predictable in every area against Holm. I actually think she made Holly look slightly better than she really is, not to take anything from her skill set but Ronda chased around a counter punching boxer throwing wild shots with her chin hanging out. The fact that Edmond didn't tell her to at least back off in between rounds highlights how ridiculously incompetent he is. 

The comparisons to Meisha looking to clinch Ronda and Cat looking to throw her are actually on point. The IQ of most WMMA fighters has a way to go.

She can even mix up her judo and submissions a bit more - Maybe learn to pull guard or some shit. I don't know much about Judo but if she's able to take down Olympians who are expecting it I'm pretty sure she can take down a boxer who is. People forget she actually did get in a position for an armbar in the first round. She's shown she can get it to the ground. 

Would be hilarious if Miesha wins though. Dana would trip.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Would be hilarious if Miesha wins though. Dana would trip.


Having Holly fight before the re-match is a big fucking mistake. Didn't Dana say he should never be allowed to promote a fight again if he didn't schedule an immediate re-match? Maybe Ronda told him she wants to take a year off or even longer, because otherwise this is a dumb move.





> First half of 2016 already looking stacked, now when MSG gets approved for April & Bones returns + put McGregor on that card too


I wouldn't put Conor on the same card with Bones vs Cormier. Why get 1 huge number when you can easily get 2?


----------



## B-Dawg

She's mentioned before that she wants a child, so she could have told Management that if they don't schedule her a fight before Ronda @ UFC 200 (presumably), she's just going to get knocked up and be out for a year.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Cam's Glistening Grin said:


> She's mentioned before that she wants a child, so she could have told Management that if they don't schedule her a fight before Ronda @ UFC 200 (presumably), she's just going to get knocked up and be out for a year.



I doubt that. Why would she basically threaten to blow up a huge re-match and cost herself a big, fat payday? She's got no leverage and Dana wouldn't go for that shit, either.


----------



## Chloe

Finally Dana gets his head out of Ronda's pussy. Holly's the champion now. She's the one that should be catered to.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Yoda said:


> Finally Dana gets his head out of Ronda's pussy. Holly's the champion now. She's the one that should be catered to.


I don't think the numbers will back that up...


----------



## Chloe

KC Armstrong said:


> Having Holly fight before the re-match is a big fucking mistake. Didn't Dana say he should never be allowed to promote a fight again if he didn't schedule an immediate re-match? Maybe Ronda told him she wants to take a year off or even longer, because otherwise this is a dumb move.
> 
> I wouldn't put Conor on the same card with Bones vs Cormier. Why get 1 huge number when you can easily get 2?


Ronda said she can't eat an apple for 3-6 months. If she were to fight Holm again she would AT LEAST have to take DOUBLE that amount of time to get ready and Holm should not have to wait that long. If Ronda's jaw has to take that type measure to recover properly then she won't be able to train properly since sparring and grappling would be out of the equation. Sure Ronda's a cash cow but to bring her back for one fight at say UFC 200 and risk her jaw getting absolutely shattered would be terrible in the long term as that'd probably lead to year off. Let Ronda heal up physically and mentally for a year, get her itching to get back in there and then they can have her fighting 2-3 times a year again.

And usually I would agree with spreading out the big fights, but a supercard for UFC 200 just feels right.



KC Armstrong said:


> I don't think the numbers will back that up...


So they should worry about the star that got destroyed instead of investing in the new undefeated champ? Nah that doesn't sound right. Business or competition wise. If it's numbers we're talking about then having 2 stars are better than having just 1.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Bones said:


> Holm/Tate
> 
> Winner vs Ronda when she gets back.
> 
> Maybe even do a Cat/Nunes rematch to decide who gets a shot after that.
> 
> A lot of great fights coming up.



They won't do tate/holm and risk holm losing thus missing out on the biggest rematch ever in ronda/holm. They did 1.1 milion ppv buys for a fight with no hype at all just imagine with the media cover the numbers the rematch would do. Lorenzo predicted it would be the biggest fight in mma history. So many great matches coming up. 


196 - Velasquez/Werdum 
197 - ? 
198 - Mcgregor/Edgar 
199 - Jones/Cormier 2 
200 - Holm/Rousey 2 and Mcgregor/Nate (if mcgregor wins he gets lw shot) 
201 - Weidman/Rockhold 2 
202 - Dos Anjos/Pettis 2 
203 - Lawler vs condit 2 or Lawler/rory 2
204 - Stipe Miocic vs winner of Velasquez/werdum and Alistair vs loser of werdum/cain 
205 - Holm/Rousey 3 (if rousey wins) otherwise something else 
206 - Mcgregor/Dos Anjos or pettis (if mcgregor wins against nate) 




They need to stop putting guys like mighty mouse on ppv. If they did something like this 2016 would be the biggest drawing year ever.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> And usually I would agree with spreading out the big fights, but a supercard for UFC 200 just feels right.



I agree, 200 would be the only exception, but I'm pretty sure Bones vs Cormier is happening sooner than that.




> 200 - Holm/Rousey 2 and Mcgregor/Nate (if mcgregor wins he gets lw shot)


lol. Why the fuck would Conor have to beat Nate of all people to get a title shot he was already guaranteed by Dana?





> They need to stop putting guys like mighty mouse on ppv. If they did something like this 2016 would be the biggest drawing year ever.


Amen to that. Demetrious has proven time and time again that he can't draw shit. I have no idea why he's still headlining PPVs.


----------



## Irish Jet

KC Armstrong said:


> I doubt that. Why would she basically threaten to blow up a huge re-match and cost herself a big, fat payday? She's got no leverage and Dana wouldn't go for that shit, either.


She has as much leverage as anyone. She's half of the money fight. Ronda's stock will crash completely if she can't redeem her loss and she can never be sold as the force she was before the loss. She would be seen as a paper champion if Holly decided to go and make babies. 

The payday is going nowhere so long as she wins against Miesha and even that will probably bring in some good numbers while showing there's more to WMMA than Ronda Rousey. Would probably see Joanna on that card too.

As for UFC 200 they'll obviously do something special. 

I think Jones will be used for the card they're hoping to do in MSG (whether they can get it or not) and I suspect McGregor and Rousey will be in line for 200. They had their two biggest draws on UFC 100 so they'll almost certainly do it again, also wouldn't be surprised to see a third title defended. They'll try and make a "first" for something. Condit/Lawler II would be incredible on that under-card, as it pretty much guarantees a great fight.


----------



## Walls

I would save Jones/Cormier 2 for UFC 200 if I was the UFC. Selfishly as a fan I want to see it as soon as possible but it makes sense to do it at 200. Have Jones/Cormier 2, Conor/Whoever in whatever division, this is a stretch but Lawler/GSP if he decides to come back, if not, Lawler/Condit 2, Punk's debut and then whatever else.


----------



## Chloe

Irish Jet said:


> Condit/Lawler II would be incredible on that *UNDER-CARD*


:what?


----------



## Blackbeard

*UFC 200*
McGregor vs. Dos Anjos
Holm vs. Rousey II
Possible GSP return
Rothwell/Barnett winner vs. Browne/Mitrione winner
Rashad Evans vs. Shogun
Nick Diaz ?
CM Punk debut

IMO


----------



## SonoShion

Let's not overkill things;

McG - RDA
Holly - Rousey II

Hendricks/MacDonald
Ferguson/Khabib
Sterling/ Thomas Almeida

CM Punk debut


----------



## TerraRising

I know I'm late but has anyone made the joke yet about "Rowdy" Ronda Rousey getting her ass (and head) kicked by "Hardcore" Holli Holms?


----------



## Slickback

PUMP THE BREAKS - Multiple sources confirm UFC will soon announce UFC 197 for March 5 in Vegas with Dos Anjos/McGregor and Holm/Tate. :mark:



Also, you guys knows that for UFC 200, the PPV CARD ITSELF will only have 5 fights, so theres no point coming up with 10 great fights and putting them all on the prelim card, its gonna dilute the other PPV's.


----------



## RKing85

can't go to to crazy on 200. WIth all the UFC cards they have, they can't put 5-6 headliners on the same card. Would cannibalize the July/August/September cards.


----------



## Cashmere

Bones said:


> PUMP THE BREAKS - Multiple sources confirm UFC will soon announce UFC 197 for March 5 in Vegas with Dos Anjos/McGregor and Holm/Tate. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you guys knows that for UFC 200, the PPV CARD ITSELF will only have 5 fights, so theres no point coming up with 10 great fights and putting them all on the prelim card, its gonna dilute the other PPV's.


Folks are spamming this shit all over twitter :mark:. Fights on! No more running muthafuckas :mark:. Holm's gonna get it :mark:










AND THE NEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!! :buffer


----------



## EyeZac

Hopefully Tate can make enough money off this fight so she can stop working at gentlemen's clubs.


----------



## The Dazzler

Bones said:


> PUMP THE BREAKS - Multiple sources confirm UFC will soon announce UFC 197 for March 5 in Vegas with *Dos Anjos/McGregor* and Holm/Tate. :mark:


If that's true I'll be so excited. :grin2:


----------



## Rush

Team Dos Anjos all the way in this fight.


----------



## Slickback

Lol can't believe I'm picking against Conor again, but going for RDA in this fight. 


Looks like its 100% confirmed, Holly's team has posted about the news themselves.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Conor is seriously crazy. If I was in his position, I would have taken a little more time to enjoy the Aldo triumph. Looks like he really does want to fight 4 times this year if everything works out.

It was a nice month, now it's back to 2 months of constant "Conor is soooo getting destroyed, dude" talk. Looking forward to it...


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

José is powerful and he's fast but

Precision beats Power










and Timing beats Speed










EIRE!


----------



## EyeZac

McGregor to win and hold both belts.

I want Tate to beat Holm so it's an easy road for Rousey back to the title. I would get a good laugh out of Holm beating Tate though which would probably send her elsewhere since she can't win the title in UFC.


----------



## Joshi Judas

This is what I love about McGregor. He doesn't just talk, he's here to fight :banderas 

He doesn't shy away from a fight, and he wins by knocking people out. Ya gotta love it Maggle :jbl


Also, hopefully Holm KOs Miesha and sends her fans into "One More Match" Christian territory.


----------



## Buttermaker

Dos Anjos is just too big for Conor, I'm hoping he overwhelms him and knocks Conor's head off.

I read on Bleacher Report last night that Hunt vs Mir is confirmed for Fight Night 84.


----------



## Irish Jet

How can you not love this crazy bastard?

After what Dos Anjos did to Pettis it's pretty difficult to see how Conor can avoid the grappling. If his take down defence is anything like it was against Mendes then I'm pretty sure this will be a 50-45 shutout. He was injured though and apparently done virtually nothing to prepare for Mendes - He just keeps taking on bigger test. Should be an incredible event.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Conor by 2nd round tko, another easy win, grappling is RDA's only hope,no one is outstriking McGregor especially at a reach disadvantage, 2 belts :mark:


So fucking hyped for Dilashaw vs Cruz, probably more so than any other fight announced for this year,im of the opinion Dom Cruz is the best brain in mma right now and is gonna put on a clinic and school TJ (then get injured again and retire ). I dont dislike Dilashaw and think he got a raw deal with whole 'snake in the grass' thing(Conor burying all the TAM guys on tuf was hilarious though), I do think Bang Ludwig is a creepy fucker tho, I only know his personality from appearances on JRE and even there in a relaxed environment he comes across cunty, get the vibe that anytime he and TJ are engaged in conversation Bang is doing 95% of the talking, totally buy Faber's account of the situation.


----------



## Cashmere

I've picked against Conor too many times. I learned my lesson. Conor via whatever he wants. 

Holly is probably going to beat the shit out of Tate in the 1st round. Tate is a slow starter, so that would be the one chance of catching her. Add the fact that Tate is dumb as fuck and can barely follow gameplan / instructions. 

But if not, prepare for the Tate strap-on. Meaning she would be impervious to damage for the remainder of the fight, grind Holm to death, and eventually going for the decision. Tate has developed a lot of power behind her punches since she lost to Rousey, so that's something to take note of. 

Having said that, Tate via decision.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Rush even picking Conor's opponents wrong now :mj4


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

:done


----------



## Blackbeard

You mean I'll only have to wait three months before I get to witness him being humbled? :trips5

Frankie must be pissed :ti

This begs the question, if they're unleashing this fight so early then what the hell do they have planned for 200?


----------



## SonoShion

2 months.

and YAY.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Conor by 2nd round tko, another easy win, grappling is RDA's only hope,no one is outstriking McGregor especially at a reach disadvantage, 2 belts :mark:
> 
> 
> So fucking hyped for Dilashaw vs Cruz, probably more so than any other fight announced for this year,im of the opinion Dom Cruz is the best brain in mma right now and is gonna put on a clinic and school TJ (then get injured again and retire ). I dont dislike Dilashaw and think he got a raw deal with whole 'snake in the grass' thing(Conor burying all the TAM guys on tuf was hilarious though), I do think Bang Ludwig is a creepy fucker tho, I only know his personality from appearances on JRE and even there in a relaxed environment he comes across cunty, get the vibe that anytime he and TJ are engaged in conversation Bang is doing 95% of the talking, totally buy Faber's account of the situation.




Yeah I'm also looking forward to cruz/dillashaw more then anything outside of maybe mcgregor/dos anjos which will be a really interesting one. I did place a couple hundread on McGregor last month before the fight was even announced because of the odds (1.95) on McGregor. I think the odds will lower pretty fast since he,s so hyped. 

Dominick cruz I have via ko,tko or submission at 6 times the money which is pretty damn high if you ask me. Now its been lowered to 5 at unibet but still high enough imo. Cruz is one of the more spectacular strikers in the history of mma. Arguably the best pure boxer in ufc history. The way he can create a thousand different angles,his extremly quick feet. Guys look like amateurs when they are Trading with him. The only guy he,s ever lost to was faber in his prime via submission and faber has the most submissions in the history of mma. Yeah he,s been injured for almost 4 years but he,s still very young and he hasnt stopped training. Mentally he,s tougher then ever. Ive seen interviews and training videos of him from the past 6 months and he hasnt lost a step. He also has a reach advantage on dillashaw. 

Cruz via knockout/tko

McGregor via knockout/tko


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Blackbeard said:


> You mean I'll only have to wait three months before I get to witness him being humbled? :trips5
> 
> Frankie must be pissed :ti
> 
> This begs the question, if they're unleashing this fight so early then what the hell do they have planned for 200?



Holm/Rousey 2? Holm/Rousey did 1.1 milion in ppv with no hype at all. Just imagine what the rematch does? Lorenzo thought it would break all records including the 1.6 milion for ufc 100 and I agree. Its gonna be the biggest fight in mma history number wise and I wouldnt be surprised of 2 milion ppv buys. 


Dos anjos/McGregor would be so much bigger if they waited and built and built then pulled the trigger at the end of the year. Shouldve been McGregor/Edgar at ufc 197 at cro park. Ufc 200 you do a hugely hyped nate diaz vs conor where if McGregor wins he gets a lw shot. Then boom after McGregor beats diaz dos anjos enters the octagon and they face off. World Tour and Everything and you have a huge huge fight for ufc 205


----------



## Blackbeard

GSP's gotta be coming back. I've been hearing rumblings about him doing a training camp. I mean why else blow your load right now?

And there's no guarantee Rousey will even be ready in time for 200, it's why I feel like they've ok'd Holly's March bout.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Blackbeard said:


> GSP's gotta be coming back. I've been hearing rumblings about him doing a training camp. I mean why else blow your load right now?
> 
> And there's no guarantee Rousey will even be ready in time for 200, it's why I feel like they've ok'd Holly's March bout.



Still even gsp isnt as big of a draw as rousey these days. Plus Rousey herself said she wants the rematch at 200 so its pretty much a lock unless one of the two get injured. What they might be setting up is pettis/McGregor. Outside of holm/rousey I think that would be the biggest fight they could do. The styles. Pettis can talk a little trash if needed. It would be gold. Thats why they gave pettis a fairly easy fight this month so when he wins and if McGregor beats rda those two could face eachother.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> You mean I'll only have to wait three months before I get to witness him being humbled? :trips5
> 
> Frankie must be pissed :ti
> 
> This begs the question, if they're unleashing this fight so early then what the hell do they have planned for 200?


Conor will fight Frankie for the FW title I'm guessing, no matter if he wins or loses the fight against RDA.

200 is like 4 months away from 197 so that should be plenty of time.


----------



## RKing85

little surprized they are letting Conor go for a second title. Not complaining though.

UFC definitly hoping the can do COnor/Edgar and Holm/Rousey 2 for 200.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I am so excite.

This shit is in two months too. Super. 

Cruz/Dillashaw. So hyped for this, and its on TV. Happy days.


----------



## Slickback

That whole card is stacked

Anthony Pettis	vs.	Eddie Alvarez
Travis Browne	vs.	Matt Mitrione
Ross Pearson	vs.	Francisco Trinaldo


----------



## KC Armstrong

Conor teaching Floyd a little history lesson...



> Floyd Mayweather, don't ever bring race into my success again. I am an Irishman. My people have been oppressed our entire existence. And still very much are. I understand the feeling of prejudice. It is a feeling that is deep in my blood.
> In my family's long history of warfare there was a time where just having the name 'McGregor' was punishable by death.
> Do not ever put me in a bracket like this again.
> If you want we can organise a fight no problem.
> I will give you a fair 80/20 split purse in my favour seen as your last fight bombed at every area of revenue.
> At 27 years of age I now hold the key to this game.
> The game answers to me now.


----------



## Slickback

Someone go get Floyd's translator to read that for him


----------



## KC Armstrong

Bones said:


> Someone go get Floyd's translator to read that for him



That would be a waste of time since he still wouldn't comprehend what Conor is saying.

Oh wait, shit, am I racist now for saying that?


By the way, I never even looked up those Mayweather vs Berto numbers before Conor mentioned it. The biggest draw ever in his retirement fight and nobody cared. That actually put a smile on my face.


----------



## Chloe

Has anybody else seen this? WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT? Dana and the UFC need a slap. This is some type of shit WWE would be on.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/1/7...hters-fined-by-ufc-after-reebok-outfit-policy



> For the first time since they partnered up with Reebok, the UFC has fined 3 fighters, and warned 12 more for violating their Athlete Outfitting Policy. According to Tracey Bleczinski, the UFC Senior VP of Global Consumer Products, their sponsorship payouts will have deductions after "knowingly and seriously" violating the said guidelines.
> 
> "We have had over 99 percent compliance with the Athlete Outfitting Policy," Bleczinski told MMAjunkie. "This week will be the first time that we will be issuing reduction in payments for non-compliance with the policy."
> 
> "A warning is issued when an athlete is non-compliant but agrees and takes steps to correct the infraction. There is ample opportunity for an athlete to correct an infraction," she said. "A payment reduction is enacted when an athlete knowingly and seriously violates the policy after receiving an opportunity to correct it."
> 
> Bleczinski didn't release the names of the fighters, or the amount of money they will be fined, but one of them has already confirmed it on social media.
> 
> Although it wasn't an outside sponsor, Donald Cerrone seemed to have committed a violation by stitching a patch on to his Reebok shorts. As seen on the photo above, a part of Cowboy's old Muay Thai shorts has been sewn on it, which is said to be a tradition that also honors his grandmother.
> 
> He has been fighting with the same old patch since his early days (various photos by Esther Lin here), and still decided to continue it during his December title fight, despite the stricter rules with the Reebok Fight Kits.
> 
> On twitter, Cerrone replied "I sure did," on a query about being fined. He has also since retweeted fans stating that they would've also taken the deduction to honor family and tradition.
> 
> While the other two have yet to go public with the notice, Nate Diaz did weigh in wearing his jeans, making him a likely candidate as well. As Josh Samman mentioned on his UFC on FOX 17 journal, Reebok liaisons tried, and failed, to make Diaz wear the proper gear at that time.
> 
> While making sure the Reebok Fight Kits are a main concern, Bleczinski also noted that there are other possible violations, including "the usage of unapproved flags or banners in the octagon (only national flags are allowed), usage of unapproved headphones (Monster products are required) or to bring any other brand or competing sponsor to the octagon, weigh-in, press conference or open workouts"
> 
> It is also interesting to point out that it was the UFC, and not Reebok, who decided to fine the 3 fighters. Although, that fact may not matter for many, as taking even more money away from an already low (and heavily criticized) payout certainly isn't going help the public's perception of this Reebok deal.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Blackbeard said:


> This begs the question, if they're unleashing this fight so early then what the hell do they have planned for 200?


McGregor vs. Pacquiao


----------



## Rush

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yeah I'm also looking forward to cruz/dillashaw more then anything outside of maybe mcgregor/dos anjos which will be a really interesting one. I did place a couple hundread on McGregor last month before the fight was even announced because of the odds (1.95) on McGregor. I think the odds will lower pretty fast since he,s so hyped.
> 
> Dominick cruz I have via ko,tko or submission at 6 times the money which is pretty damn high if you ask me. Now its been lowered to 5 at unibet but still high enough imo. Cruz is one of the more spectacular strikers in the history of mma. Arguably the best pure boxer in ufc history. The way he can create a thousand different angles,his extremly quick feet. Guys look like amateurs when they are Trading with him. The only guy he,s ever lost to was faber in his prime via submission and faber has the most submissions in the history of mma. Yeah he,s been injured for almost 4 years but he,s still very young and he hasnt stopped training. Mentally he,s tougher then ever. Ive seen interviews and training videos of him from the past 6 months and he hasnt lost a step. He also has a reach advantage on dillashaw.
> 
> Cruz via knockout/tko
> 
> McGregor via knockout/tko


You know why Cruz isn't backed highly for a finish? because the majority of his fights don't go to a finish. Prior to the Mizugaki he hadn't finished a fight in the UFC and it it was his first finish since 2010.


----------



## Chloe

I hope Cruz :buried TJ in the Octagon like he does in the verbal exchanges. TJ not understanding the concept of selling a fight can ut


----------



## Slickback

Lol no way Cruz KO's TJ unless some fucking crazy conor/aldo type punch happens. Cruz has never been a knockout artist, he just hits you and doesn't get hit. As much as I want Cruz to win, this is going to be a hell of a tough fight for him and its gonna be very close


----------



## BornBad

Takers Revenge said:


> Dos Anjos is just too big for Conor, I'm hoping he overwhelms him and knocks Conor's head off.


he's too slow and too stiff. He's stiff as a board. :mcgregoat


----------



## KC Armstrong

BornBad said:


> he's too slow and too stiff. He's stiff as a board. :mcgregoat



... and neeeeeewwww UFC Stuck in the Mud Champion...


----------



## RKing85

If Cruz was guaranteed to be 100%, I'd be picking him.

But all TJ has to do is blow air on Dominick's knee and his knee will explode.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Rush said:


> You know why Cruz isn't backed highly for a finish? because the majority of his fights don't go to a finish. Prior to the Mizugaki he hadn't finished a fight in the UFC and it it was his first finish since 2010.



I'm aware of that but I feel like he will go into this fight more agressive then ever looking to make a statement. He doesnt finnish early like most heavyweights but I see it going 3-5 rounds with cruz finnishing him after a very competetive back and forth. Gut feeling I guess. My gut feeling had me bet on overeem against jds and rockhold against weidman. If 2015 has taught me anything its Always bet on the underdogs. It pays off in the end. I'll also place a huge bet on cruz winning period at 2.2 times the money.


----------



## SonoShion

always bet on the underdogs guis.


----------



## Lm2

Conor will truly be tested, RDA is no joke, great grappler turned into a pretty stellar striker now, plus the holm/tate fight :mark: should be a war.

Cruz runs through Dillashaw imo if hes 100%


----------



## Slickback

RDA is an absolute monster, while Conor is fucking Nostradamus of UFC. Didn't think I would be more hyped than the Aldo fight but fuck it I am, this is a fucking mega mega fight.


----------



## Lm2

Mystic Mac vs Cave Man 

this fight will be one of the biggest, just cause its a super fight. The Build up will be all Mcgregor just cause RDA isn't the best at talking trash.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Legendmaker said:


> Mystic Mac vs Cave Man
> 
> this fight will be one of the biggest, just cause its a super fight. The Build up will be all Mcgregor just cause RDA isn't the best at talking trash.



The ufc keep topping themselves. 2015 was the best year in the history of the organisation. I think 2016 will be even better if they do it right. Still think they should of held off on this fight and keep building the anticipation. The anticipation is what gave manny/floyd 4.6 milion ppv buys and a 72 milion dollar gate. Edgar/McGregor at cro parke wouldve been better for ufc 197. You want his fights getting bigger and bigger. Not smaller and smaller. 

197- Vs Edgar at cro parke 

200- Vs nate diaz (if he wins he gets a lw shot) 

203 - Vs Aldo rematch 

206 - Vs Rda lw belt 

210 - Vs Pettis 


Boom. All of those fights would do atleast a milion in ppv. Now I dont know. Where do you go from here after he beats rda.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Wouldnt Gsp vs Conor be the biggest fight in history? Gsp has fought at lw in the early stages of his career and is only an inch taller then Conor. Also even though he retired he,s been undefeated since 2007. Those two styles man oh man


----------



## Blackbeard

GSP vs. McGregor would need to happen at Welterweight. There's no way George is dropping down to 155lb's in his mid thirties.


----------



## Rush

Jonasolsson96 said:


> The ufc keep topping themselves. 2015 was the best year in the history of the organisation. I think 2016 will be even better if they do it right. Still think they should of held off on this fight and keep building the anticipation. The anticipation is what gave manny/floyd 4.6 milion ppv buys and a 72 milion dollar gate. Edgar/McGregor at cro parke wouldve been better for ufc 197. You want his fights getting bigger and bigger. Not smaller and smaller.
> 
> 197- Vs Edgar at cro parke
> 
> 200- Vs nate diaz (if he wins he gets a lw shot)
> 
> 203 - Vs Aldo rematch
> 
> 206 - Vs Rda lw belt
> 
> 210 - Vs Pettis
> 
> 
> Boom. All of those fights would do atleast a milion in ppv. Now I dont know. Where do you go from here after he beats rda.


You want his fights getting bigger and bigger yet you go from Edgar to Diaz? :kobe



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Wouldnt Gsp vs Conor be the biggest fight in history? Gsp has fought at lw in the early stages of his career and is only an inch taller then Conor. Also even though he retired he,s been undefeated since 2007. Those two styles man oh man


GSP isn't dropping to lightweight. He's a big WW, there is no hope in hell he can drop down to 155. 



Jonasolsson96 said:


> I'm aware of that but I feel like he will go into this fight more agressive then ever looking to make a statement. He doesnt finnish early like most heavyweights but I see it going 3-5 rounds with cruz finnishing him after a very competetive back and forth. Gut feeling I guess. My gut feeling had me bet on overeem against jds and rockhold against weidman. If 2015 has taught me anything its Always bet on the underdogs. It pays off in the end. I'll also place a huge bet on cruz winning period at 2.2 times the money.


Yeah but betting companies don't put their lines based on what you feel. When a guy doesn't finish many fights then you'll get more value for predicting a finish. Pretty simple.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Rush said:


> You want his fights getting bigger and bigger yet you go from Edgar to Diaz? :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> GSP isn't dropping to lightweight. He's a big WW, there is no hope in hell he can drop down to 155.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but betting companies don't put their lines based on what you feel. When a guy doesn't finish many fights then you'll get more value for predicting a finish. Pretty simple.






Diaz would be a bigger fight as far as the actual numbers since he,s a huge trash talker. I never said anything about betting companies. Simply said I thought it was worth the 6 times the money


----------



## TCE

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Wouldnt Gsp vs Conor be the biggest fight in history? Gsp has fought at lw in the early stages of his career and is only an inch taller then Conor. Also even though he retired he,s been undefeated since 2007. Those two styles man oh man


It would leave a sour taste in my mouth if that fight were to happen.

GSP wanted no part of middleweight Anderson Silva but would be more than willing to fight FW/LW McGregor, not to mention his four fights with LW's Penn and Serra.

I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Rush

^ :kobe 



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Diaz would be a bigger fight as far as the actual numbers since he,s a huge trash talker. *I never said anything about betting companies. Simply said I thought it was worth the 6 times the money*


The Diaz fight wouldn't be bigger. Diaz is rubbish at trash talk and he's not a top fighter. 

As far as the money goes...



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Dominick cruz I have via ko,tko or submission at 6 times the money *which is pretty damn high if you ask me.* Now its been lowered to 5 at unibet but still high enough imo.


There is obviously a reason why the money for a finish is high. Cruz just doesn't finish fighters that often. He might finish TJ, he might not. Based on history the odds are high for a reason.


----------



## samizayn

I put down my picks for today and I put Dillashaw via decision. If it's the same Cruz from four years ago maybe not but I feel that's a huge if. Whereas I know TJ is at his peak or if not very close to it.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Conor vs Edgar would outsell Conor vs Nate? LOL :gtfo


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Rush said:


> ^ :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> The Diaz fight wouldn't be bigger. Diaz is rubbish at trash talk and he's not a top fighter.
> 
> As far as the money goes...
> 
> 
> 
> There is obviously a reason why the money for a finish is high. Cruz just doesn't finish fighters that often. He might finish TJ, he might not. Based on history the odds are high for a reason.




Ok? Lol are we arguing over something? All I said was 6 times the money is high IMO that means in my opinion. I think 6 times the money is a valuable odds and I was actually right since they ended up lowering it. Compare the 6 to Rockhold who had 3.5 to ko weidman. Weidman had never been knocked out or even close. Plus majority of rockholds fights were via submission or decision. Not like he was a straight up knockout artist. Only 5 out of almost 20 of his fights were via knockout compared to 10 submissions.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki




----------



## Jonasolsson96

TCE said:


> It would leave a sour taste in my mouth if that fight were to happen.
> 
> GSP wanted no part of middleweight Anderson Silva but would be more than willing to fight FW/LW McGregor, not to mention his four fights with LW's Penn and Serra.
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen.




Yeah. Gsp vs Silva when both guys were in there prime holy shit. That fight in 2012 wouldve been huge. Silva would kill him though. Gsp is way closer to McGregor in size. Only an inch apart in height and reach is fairly similair. Also jones vs silva in 2013ish before he lost to weidman. Damn. Hopefully we get jones/velasquez, McGregor/pettis and even McGregor/gsp though.


----------



## Blackbeard

You know what fight they should do for 200, Nate Diaz vs. Tony Ferguson :sodone

And we also need this guy to feature on the card.....


----------



## RKing85

Neither Diaz is at the top of their MMA game any more, but to call them rubbish at trash talk is ridiculous.


----------



## Blackbeard

I'd argue that both guys are gatekeepers at this point. There's nothing wrong with that though.


----------



## Rush

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Conor vs Edgar would outsell Conor vs Nate? LOL :gtfo


Neither fight is going to sell much on its own. Conor/Edgar is a far bigger fight though. Anyone who thinks that Nate Diaz is relevant in 2016 is an idiot. 



RKing85 said:


> Neither Diaz is at the top of their MMA game any more, but to call them rubbish at trash talk is ridiculous.


Nick Diaz can talk trash. Nate just sounds like he's retarded. Conor, Cruz, Cormier, Jones, all those blokes can talk, Nate just says fuck a bunch of times and everyone laps it up. It's not clever, and anyone can say "fuck you, fight me you bitch".



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Ok? Lol are we arguing over something? All I said was 6 times the money is high IMO that means in my opinion. I think 6 times the money is a valuable odds and I was actually right since they ended up lowering it. Compare the 6 to Rockhold who had 3.5 to ko weidman. Weidman had never been knocked out or even close. Plus majority of rockholds fights were via submission or decision. Not like he was a straight up knockout artist. Only 5 out of almost 20 of his fights were via knockout compared to 10 submissions.


Rockhold is a finisher though, hence why the odds for a KO or submission are going to be lower when he fights.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush, who's sexier, Xabi Alonso or Sexyama? :lenny2


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Rush said:


> Neither fight is going to sell much on its own. Conor/Edgar is a far bigger fight though. Anyone who thinks that Nate Diaz is relevant in 2016 is an idiot.


What's your definition of trash talking? Just because you say Nate can't talk trash, doesn't mean he can't. It doesn't work that way

Nate isn't a draw? Then, why does he always fight on FOX? Why did he have waaay more buzz than the main event of the last card he was in?


----------



## Slickback

Because the person he called out was Conor McGregor lol


----------



## Rush

Blackbeard said:


> Rush, who's sexier, Xabi Alonso or Sexyama? :lenny2














TheDeathGodShiki said:


> What's your definition of trash talking? Just because you say Nate can't talk trash, doesn't mean he can't. It doesn't work that way
> 
> Nate isn't a draw? Then, why does he always fight on FOX? Why did he have waaay more buzz than the main event of the last card he was in?


He fights on Fox because he isn't a draw. Same deal as Mighty Mouse. He has buzz because of Conor. That is the only reason why anyone is talking about him right now. Otherwise he'd be another middle of the pack guy at LW. 

My definition for what constitutes good smack talk is that it has to be either clever, funny or at the very least slightly intimidating. Nate does none of those things.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> My definition for what constitutes good smack talk is that it has to be either clever, funny or at the very least slightly intimidating.



Exactly. Every other word out of Mini Mendes' mouth is "fuck", too, and he argues on the same level as a 5-year old. I don't think anyone would call him a good talker.


----------



## EyeZac

Chael Sonnen once said he made sure not to use profanity because it's a family show.

Man of the people that guy. Truly brilliant in every single way.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Rush said:


> Neither fight is going to sell much on its own. Conor/Edgar is a far bigger fight though. Anyone who thinks that Nate Diaz is relevant in 2016 is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Diaz can talk trash. Nate just sounds like he's retarded. Conor, Cruz, Cormier, Jones, all those blokes can talk, Nate just says fuck a bunch of times and everyone laps it up. It's not clever, and anyone can say "fuck you, fight me you bitch".
> 
> 
> 
> Rockhold is a finisher though, hence why the odds for a KO or submission are going to be lower when he fights.




Dominick cruz has more knockouts/tkos then rockhold and his last fight was a knockout compared to rockhold that hadnt had a knockout in his last 4 fights or so when he fought weidman but whatever you say.


----------



## Lm2

Apparently Conor coach tweeted red panty back in the draw, only can assume RDA got injured or something happend.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Rush said:


> He fights on Fox because he isn't a draw. Same deal as Mighty Mouse. He has buzz because of Conor. That is the only reason why anyone is talking about him right now. Otherwise he'd be another middle of the pack guy at LW.
> 
> My definition for what constitutes good smack talk is that it has to be either clever, funny or at the very least slightly intimidating. Nate does none of those things.




So are you going to pretend like everybody was not talking about nate calling conor out? That video alone has more views then any video on edgar. People dont care about who the best fighters are or mighty mouse,aldo and renan barao would all be draws when they were on top. Weidman/Rockhold arguably the best fight in middleweight history as far as two peak guys at there best fighting would be a mainevent and not a co main. Was chael sonnen the best middleweight when he fought silva? No but it did way higher in ppv then when silva fought tougher guys. Diaz/McGregor would be one of those fights that get people talking. Diaz/Gsp, Ortiz/Coutore, Sonnen/Silva, Rampage/Evans I can go on for days. Trashtalk sells fights and this would be the first time someone could bite back on conor and not just sit there like a bitch.


----------



## Lm2

That being said I'd say conor beats diaz but gets crushed by RDA


----------



## Rush

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Dominick cruz has more knockouts/tkos then rockhold and his last fight was a knockout compared to rockhold that hadnt had a knockout in his last 4 fights or so when he fought weidman but whatever you say.


Cruz has got a stoppage in 8 out of 20 wins, which is 40% (35% KO, 5% sub) which means he gets a decision 60% of the time. Rockhold has got a stoppage in 13 out of 15 wins (26.6% KO, 60% sub) leaving only 13.3% of his wins going to a decision. Regardless of whether you KO or sub more often the odds for you finishing will generally be lower when only 13% of your wins go to a decision compared to when 60% do. 

I'm not saying Cruz can't finish TJ but the odds are high for a reason. He tends to be more of a points fighter, not a power hitter. 



Jonasolsson96 said:


> So are you going to pretend like everybody was not talking about nate calling conor out? That video alone has more views then any video on edgar. People dont care about who the best fighters are or mighty mouse,aldo and renan barao would all be draws when they were on top. Weidman/Rockhold arguably the best fight in middleweight history as far as two peak guys at there best fighting would be a mainevent and not a co main. Was chael sonnen the best middleweight when he fought silva? No but it did way higher in ppv then when silva fought tougher guys. Diaz/McGregor would be one of those fights that get people talking. Diaz/Gsp, Ortiz/Coutore, Sonnen/Silva, Rampage/Evans I can go on for days. Trashtalk sells fights and this would be the first time someone could bite back on conor and not just sit there like a bitch.


People talk about Conor/Nate because of Conor being huge right now. If Dana had let Edgar into the cage after he beat Aldo to talk about a fight between them then that's what everyone would be talking about. 

Weidman/Rockhold would be a main event at any other event. The fact that it was the co-main behind Conor doesn't mean a thing when he's the most hyped fighter in the company. That card was stacked, which coincidentally means that while Conor is a huge draw the numbers for this card shouldn't just be taken at face value just like you can't put the whole of UFC 100 on Lesnar. 

Chael Sonnen gets slept on a little. He was on a decent streak before the first Silva fight and Silva had pretty much cleared out the division at that point anyway. You can't possibly use Ortiz/Couture as an example though. They were 2 of the top fighters in the UFC at that point. People talked about it b/c it was 2 of the best fighters fighting, not because of any trash talk.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Rush said:


> If Dana had let Edgar into the cage after he beat Aldo to talk about a fight between them then that's what everyone would be talking about.


OMG HAHAHAHAHAHA

Homie thinks putting someone in the cage to talk to the biggest draw in the company would sell bigger than a guy talking massive shit about the biggest draw in the company on NATIONAL television loooool


----------



## Rush

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> OMG HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Homie thinks putting someone in the cage to talk to the biggest draw in the company would sell bigger than a guy talking massive shit about the biggest draw in the company on NATIONAL television loooool


Yeah because Frankie is going to say absolutely nothing in there with him :hayden3 You're a fucking clown.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Rush said:


> Yeah because Frankie is going to say absolutely nothing in there with him :hayden3 You're a fucking clown.


ad hominem - appealing to one's prejudices, emotions, or special interests rather than to one's intellect or reason.

What would have Frankie said?

"Congratulations bro. I feel like I've done enough to earn a title shot. We both come out to Biggie so winner takes the belt and the right to the artist. Hopefully we fight soon."

^ Something like that? :lmao

Or something like the retarded tweets that his manager posted a couple of weeks ago? :lol

Edgar would have said absolutely nothing. That's not who he is. Get a grip you fucking clown


----------



## Rush

Are all Diaz fanboys as idiotic as you are champ?


----------



## Lm2

Huge Diaz fan but I even know conor would smash him.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Rush said:


> Are all Diaz fanboys as idiotic as you are champ?


C'mon you little twerp

Tell me what Frankie would have said to Conor in the octagon that supposedly would have had more buzz than Nate's promo on national television which also got more than a million views on YouTube in less than a month

"Nootin'! Nada! Eire!"


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Legendmaker said:


> Huge Diaz fan but I even know conor would smash him.


Of course he would :lmao

Even Frankie would get steamrolled easily


----------



## Lm2

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Of course he would :lmao
> 
> Even Frankie would get steamrolled easily


Lol Frankie is a a threat to all FWs, look what he did to Chad Mendes alot quicker then Conor did, also RDA would smash all 3 of those FW.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Legendmaker said:


> Lol Frankie is a a threat to all FWs, look what he did to Chad Mendes alot quicker then Conor did, also RDA would smash all 3 of those FW.


Conor was hurt going in to the fight and it was also on 2 weeks notice for both men

Idk man, I'm picking RDA but there's a reason why the betting odds are so close for that fight

Conor McGregor	+100
Rafael Dos Anjos	-120


----------



## Lm2

It's cause he koed aldo in 13 seconds if it would have lasted longer, RDA would be the fav imo


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Legendmaker said:


> It's cause he koed aldo in 13 seconds if it would have lasted longer, RDA would be the fav imo


RDA *IS* the favorite lol


----------



## Rush

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> C'mon you little twerp
> 
> Tell me what Frankie would have said to Conor in the octagon that supposedly would have had more buzz than Nate's promo on national television which also got more than a million views on YouTube in less than a month
> 
> "Nootin'! Nada! Eire!"


He could've said pretty much anything and it would be a bigger fight than Conor/Diaz. 

Does swearing at another fighter turn you on that much? There was nothing special about what Nate said.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Rush said:


> He could've said pretty much anything and it would be a bigger fight than Conor/Diaz.
> 
> Does swearing at another fighter turn you on that much? There was nothing special about what Nate said.


It was nothing special so it went viral

"Anyone can talk like that", but guess fooking wat, who else does? Who else actually have the balls to talk like that on FOX lmao


----------



## Lm2

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> RDA *IS* the favorite lol


Oh I read something Conor was favorite


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Legendmaker said:


> Oh I read something Conor was favorite


I can explain how the "plus" and "minus" stuff work if you want


----------



## Lm2

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> I can explain how the "plus" and "minus" stuff work if you want


i know how it works, i meant i saw it on a different site he was the fav.


----------



## RapShepard

I'm taking RDA 3rd round RNC or Conor finally lands that spinning heel hook he's dying to kill someone with in the 1st round


----------



## RapShepard

I got TJ finishing Cruz. Cruz probably should have took another tune up fight. When you have 1 fight in 4 years and coming off another injury, to face a guy who's turned into an elite fighter leaves me with little confidence in Cruz. Thats just a hard sell.


----------



## Blackbeard

There's a reason RDS is the favorite..



















:justsayin

The odds will get much closer come fight night.


----------



## samizayn

Blackbeard said:


> There's a reason *RDS *is the favorite..


Who? :mj


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Wait, there's actually someone that thinks McGregor/Edgar would be a bigger fight than McGregor/Diaz? LMAO


----------



## Slickback

Man after wathcing UFC Embedded: Dillashaw vs Cruz, I feel Cruz might just be the unlikeliest person ever in UFC. Really hope he can stya healthy, whatever happens this Sunday


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Wait, there's actually someone that thinks McGregor/Edgar would be a bigger fight than McGregor/Diaz? LMAO


It's so dumb :lmao


----------



## Rush

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Wait, there's actually someone that thinks McGregor/Edgar would be a bigger fight than McGregor/Diaz? LMAO


McGregor/Edgar for a belt is easily a bigger fight than McGregor/Diaz. On one hand you have a competitive fight between 2 top guys in a division for a title. On the other you have a borderline retard who is a middle of the pack guy at LW trying to hype a fight by going "fuck Conor. fight me you bitch" which apparently kids like yourself froth over.


----------



## Blackbeard

samizayn said:


> Who? :mj


Rafael Dos..............Sanjos :side:

Speaking of RDA apparently he, Nate Diaz and Cowboy were some of the fighters who recently violated the Reebok policy. That apparel deal has been nothing but trouble. They should just go back to allowing fighters to have their own sponsors IMO. I mean before the deal was implemented some guys had just started to acquire Nike deals for Christ Sake, I'd be super pissed if I had to give up that deal for a crappy Rebook outfit.


----------



## SonoShion

Bones said:


> Man after wathcing UFC Embedded: Dillashaw vs Cruz, I feel Cruz might just be the *unlikeliest* person ever in UFC. Really hope he can stya healthy, whatever happens this Sunday


unlikely to lose I agree.


----------



## Blackbeard

> UFC welterweight Nick Diaz will be eligible to fight in 2016.
> 
> The Nevada State Athletic Commission unanimously approved a settlement with Diaz on Monday that reduced his original five-year suspension to 18 months. A $165,000 fine was also reduced to $100,000.
> 
> The 18-month suspension is retroactive to Diaz's last fight on Jan. 31, 2015. *He will be eligible to return on Aug. 1 this year*.
> 
> Diaz (26-9) was suspended five years in September after testing positive for marijuana metabolites following his decision loss to Anderson Silva at UFC 183. It marked the third marijuana-related test failure of Diaz's career.


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/14555763/ufc-welterweight-nick-diaz-5-year-suspension-reduced-18-months

Lawler vs. Diaz II please.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Glad to hear that Nick Diaz will be coming back. I'm not a huge fan of him, I saw him for the first time when he fought Paul Daley (which was awesome), then from his UFC return when he beat BJ Penn, but I've never been that impressed by him, or Nate. The Diaz bros seem really full of themselves, and not quite as good as they think they are. Plus, they moan like bitches whenever anyone used a strategy against them that's not "slug it out".

All that said, 5 years was a bullshit suspension for smoking weed, I'm glad the NSAC have seen sense- or been pressured into that by fan support, whichever.


----------



## Blackbeard

They're both entertaining fighters but extremely unlikable outside the cage. If Nick had more passion, desire and discipline for the sport he could of been a legit contender IMO. But he's been pretty open and honest about only being in it for the money these days.


----------



## Blackbeard

It's official.



> The blockbuster UFC 197 event featuring two championship fights and three UFC titleholders is official for March 5.
> 
> UFC lightweight champion Rafael dos Anjos will put his belt on the line against featherweight champ Conor McGregor in the main event, while women’s bantamweight champ Holly Holm will face Miesha Tate in the night’s co-feature.
> 
> It was reported this past week that verbal agreements were in place for dos Anjos (25-7 MMA, 14-5 UFC) vs. McGregor (19-2 MMA, 7-0 UFC) and Holm (10-0 MMA, 3-0 UFC) vs. Tate (17-5 MMA, 4-2 UFC). Both fights were made official today by the UFC.
> 
> UFC 197 is scheduled for March 5 and was originally expected to take place in Rio de Janeiro. However, the card will now take place in Las Vegas’ MGM Grand Garden Arena. The main card will air on pay-per-view with preliminary card action expected to take place on FOX Sports 1 and UFC Fight Pass.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/rafael-dos-anjos-conor-mcgregor-holly-holm-miesha-tate-official-for-ufc-197-in-march


----------



## samizayn

RDA/McGregor official for 197. I'm ecstatic.



Blackbeard said:


> Rafael Dos..............Sanjos :side:
> 
> Speaking of RDA apparently he, Nate Diaz and Cowboy were some of the fighters who recently violated the Reebok policy. That apparel deal has been nothing but trouble. They should just go back to allowing fighters to have their own sponsors IMO. I mean before the deal was implemented some guys had just started to acquire Nike deals for Christ Sake, I'd be super pissed if I had to give up that deal for a crappy Rebook outfit.


Oh there have been fighters violating the Reebok policy? Good. That deal is disgusting. Talk about the fighters have to look more sleek and presentable to make it a "proper sport" when you still let the company sponsors vomit all over the octagon. Fuck that hypocrisy.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck why did they change from Rio. Would have been a fuckin epic atmosphere


----------



## SonoShion

Fuck it I might get tickets for that.

Blackbeard I assume you welcome a bet.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> Fuck why did they change from Rio. Would have been a fuckin epic atmosphere


There's more money to be made in Vegas :vince$



SonoShion said:


> Blackbeard I assume you welcome a bet.


Sig, avi and name change? :hmm:


----------



## SonoShion

Just the name. Brandon's already McMansion's Maid, Socko McMansion's Waitress, you'll be the whore 8*D


----------



## Blackbeard

SonoShion said:


> Just the name. Brandon's already McMansion's Maid, Socko McMansion's Waitress, you'll be the whore 8*D


You're on my son!


----------



## Stipe Tapped

As impressive as RDA has been in recent times, I have to think Conor takes it. Can't really doubt him at this stage. It's been one excuse after another.

"He's never fought anyone like Dustin. The hype train gets derailed tonight!"

"Chad's wrestling will be too much for him. The hype train gets derailed tonight!"

"Aldo's a totally different animal. The hype train gets derailed tonight!"

Now apparently the LW division will expose him.

:nah


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


>


I can't wait for Holm to feel that signature overhand right :trips5










#TeamTate


----------



## Slickback

Can't wait for Tate to feel that signature head kick./


----------



## Blackbeard

Feraligatr said:


> I can't wait for Holm to feel that signature overhand right :trips5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #TeamTate


I just hope she's learned to block those head kicks :cudi


----------



## Slickback

:lmao


----------



## NakNak

I think Conor win this...but not easily. RDA will be a tough challenge, and he has a real possible chance of winning, too. I think McGregor will fuck with Dos Anjos as far as mind games and shit talk goes and RDA doesn't seem like a "pacient" guy if you know what I mean. Yeah, RDA has great leg power and takedowns, but I believe in Mystic Mac.

Now...when Edgar gets his opportunity...I think Conor loses that fight. If Mendes was this close of beating him, I'm sure Edgar can.


----------



## samizayn

I just want to see Conor get into a fucking fight. Of any kind. Like please. I want to believe in his incredible fighting skills etc but beating that one jobber just wasn't impressive, getting controlled on the ground before KOing a gassed Mendes also wasn't, and the Aldo KO was impressive but again, didn't do anything to display his skills against a challenging opponent.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Stipe Tapped

NakNak said:


> I think Conor win this...but not easily. RDA will be a tough challenge, and he has a real possible chance of winning, too. I think McGregor will fuck with Dos Anjos as far as mind games and shit talk goes and RDA doesn't seem like a "pacient" guy if you know what I mean. Yeah, RDA has great leg power and takedowns, but I believe in Mystic Mac.
> 
> Now...when Edgar gets his opportunity...I think Conor loses that fight. If Mendes was this close of beating him, I'm sure Edgar can.


If Conor can get through RDA, Frankie doesn't have a hope.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

samizayn said:


> I just want to see Conor get into a fucking fight. Of any kind. Like please. I want to believe in his incredible fighting skills etc but beating that one jobber just wasn't impressive, getting controlled on the ground before KOing a gassed Mendes also wasn't, and the Aldo KO was impressive but again, didn't do anything to display his skills against a challenging opponent.


Jesus, how long are you guys going to insist that Conor hasn't fought anyone? :lol

He could beat Cain, Fedor and Bones in a fucking gauntlet match and people would still be saying he's not legit yet.


----------



## BornBad

CMG predicting his destiny already.


----------



## NakNak

Zydeco said:


> If Conor can get through RDA, Frankie doesn't have a hope.


I don't know man, Frankie seems frustrated and motivated because of all the things that have happened lately...

We will see. Either way, that fight will be very interesting.

Anyway: Guys, I want to watch some PRIDE, I heard that some fights are fixed or are plain simple bad, so I want to know if somebody can give me a list of the best fights and events please!!!


----------



## samizayn

Zydeco said:


> Jesus, how long are you guys going to insist that Conor hasn't fought anyone? :lol
> 
> He could beat Cain, Fedor and Bones in a fucking gauntlet match and people would still be saying he's not legit yet.


No, that wasn't a blanket statement, I'm just commenting on what I've seen of him, which is a mere three fights (I didn't think going back farther was worth it, assuming 2014 and before McGregor won't be the same fighter present day McGregor is.) I truly believe McGregor is a great fighter, now I'd just like to see that in action. And I believe Dos Anjos will be a great opponent for him to showcase his skills.


----------



## Buttermaker

NakNak said:


> I don't know man, Frankie seems frustrated and motivated because of all the things that have happened lately...
> 
> We will see. Either way, that fight will be very interesting.
> 
> Anyway: Guys, I want to watch some PRIDE, I heard that some fights are fixed or are plain simple bad, so I want to know if somebody can give me a list of the best fights and events please!!!


Anything with Giant Silva usually is good..

There is a couple events on Youtube. Shockwave, 2002 and 2004, Final Conflict 2006, and Pride 2.. Dont watch Pride 2 however, its boring as all hell. Most of the card is Renzo and Royler Gracie pulling guard.


----------



## Blackbeard

samizayn said:


> I just want to see Conor get into a fucking fight. Of any kind. Like please. I want to believe in his incredible fighting skills etc but beating that one jobber just wasn't impressive, getting controlled on the ground before KOing a gassed Mendes also wasn't, and the Aldo KO was impressive but again, didn't do anything to display his skills against a challenging opponent.


This is exactly pretty much how I feel. My hate for the man stems more from his idiotic fans claiming he's the second coming of Jesus Christ. IF he can go a few rounds with RDA and beat him comfortably then I might start to believe in the hype.

There's a reason I got behind Jon Jones so early, it's because I watched him utterly demolish Shogun over three rounds. I have yet to see Conor do anything that comes even close to that.


----------



## Blackbeard

According to Dana, Ronda Rousey won't be competing at UFC 200. It's all down to her schedule changing because of that pointless Road House movie remake.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/dana-white-ronda-rousey-wont-rematch-champ-holly-holm-at-ufc-200

Yoel Romero just got caught pissing hot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687061718325792768
:mj4

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/ufc-contender-yoel-romero-notified-of-potential-usada-violation

Oh and for some reason B.J Penn wants to come back and fight Nick Lentz. He's even considered hooking up with Greg Jackson :wtf2

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/retired-ex-champ-b-j-penn-wants-nik-lentz-at-ufc-197-heads-to-jackson-wink-mma


----------



## samizayn

Blackbeard said:


> Yoel Romero just got caught pissing hot.


Colour me incredibly shocked. Yoel Romero failing a drug test? I'm.. :shockedpunk

Although this makes Rockhold's first defence a mystery.


Bones said:


> :lmao


I actually only just now got around to reading this. Don't get me wrong Chael is great and if I was in the fight promoting business I would copy him too. Just wish Conor would be less obvious about it :lol


----------



## RKing85

Romero/Souza better get changed to a no contest. Bull that Yoel got the nod.


----------



## Slickback

Yoel Romero busted??? NO WAY......









Tim Kennedy's twitter :lmao



Looks like it will be Weidman/Rockhold II or Jacare/Rockhold II


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

@NakNak

The Greatest Fight in Pride FC History






Takanori Gomi vs Nick Diaz






The first Fedor/Nogueira fight was great as well, even though it was a one-sided ass whooping. It was basically like Silva/Sonnen 1, just 100x much violent


----------



## KC Armstrong

Blackbeard said:


> This is exactly pretty much how I feel. My hate for the man stems more from his idiotic fans claiming he's the second coming of Jesus Christ. IF he can go a few rounds with RDA and beat him comfortably then I might start to believe in the hype.
> 
> There's a reason I got behind Jon Jones so early, it's because I watched him utterly demolish Shogun over three rounds. I have yet to see Conor do anything that comes even close to that.




Why don't you politely ask Conor to stop knocking people out so early because you want to see him in a 5-round war? 

... and you can keep repeating that all his fans are retards who worship him as many times as you want. You're the one who looks and sounds ignorant.


----------



## NakNak

Yoel fucking Romero
"He never was my friend"

Overrated fighter IMO, and he didn't deserve to win his last fight at all, he even used the cage to his advantage. 
Good news to me that he will be punished.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Let's see how many fans does Conor really have after Dos Anjos smokes him


----------



## Blackbeard

samizayn said:


> Although this makes Rockhold's first defence a mystery.


A rematch with Chris Weidman seems the most likely. And that's a toss up IMO, it's not like Chris wasn't competitive in the first fight.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'd agree that the rematch with Weidman is most likely, but you can make the case for him fighting Jacare. With Romero testing positive, is clouds the fight with Jacare, which was very close regardless (I scored it for Jacare). Vitor is a darkhorse; certainly seems like this is the fight Rockhold wants the most out of the three possibilities.


----------



## Blackbeard

There's also the wild card of Silva vs. Bisping. Say Silva ends up looking back to his old self then I wouldn't put it past them to make Rockhold vs. Silva for 200 :done


----------



## BornBad

The fight was very close until Weidman atrocious wheel kick in the 3th so a rematch sounds legit


----------



## samizayn

Blackbeard said:


> A rematch with Chris Weidman seems the most likely. And that's a toss up IMO, it's not like Chris wasn't competitive in the first fight.


I got the feeling that with Weidman not being a mega-draw, Dana wouldn't immediately jump to saying "of course there'll be an immediate rematch" like he did with Ronda. Even though Weidman was also very dominant, and even though he lost his title competitively very much unlike Ronda - actually it's just sinking in now the fact that the only reason she's not in for that rematch is because she's not physically recovered enough


McMansion's Maid said:


> I'd agree that the rematch with Weidman is most likely, but you can make the case for him fighting Jacare. With Romero testing positive, is clouds the fight with Jacare, which was very close regardless (I scored it for Jacare). Vitor is a darkhorse; certainly seems like this is the fight Rockhold wants the most out of the three possibilities.


Jacare is interesting actually, especially if the Romero fight is indeed turned over to an NC as another user said (plus I agree, he won that effing fight :cuss

I don't think a Belfort title fight is justified, considering how close his previous one was, and how thoroughly uncompetitive he was during it. But still an interesting story to spin, regardless.


----------



## Slickback

Thought it was because of movie obligations tat she needs time off.


----------



## Blackbeard

Zuffa just released _The Axe Murder_ after he made a very PR centric public apology to them. So you know what that means, Wandi vs. Fedor comin :trips5

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/attorney-following-public-apology-wanderlei-silva-released-from-ufc-contract


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687177179789045760
:krillin

Looks like we might finally have CM Punk's opponent...



> "*I'm bringing in Mickey Gall, and he's going to fight a kid named Michael Jackson*," White said. "*They're going to fight on the prelims on Feb. 6 on (UFC's digital service) Fight Pass, and if he wins that fight, Mickey Gall will fight CM Punk. CM Punk will be there at the fight to watch*."


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/14564897/ufc-president-dana-white-reveals-potential-first-opponent-cm-punk


----------



## BornBad

Bones said:


> Thought it was because of movie obligations tat she needs time off.


she looks like shit and can be ready for a rematch at 200 obviously


----------



## Slickback

Yea no shit if you go and find the worst possible picture of her. 200 is also lke 7 months away from now.


Here's where I got the news from http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-cagewriter/ronda-rousey-wants-more-time-off--likely-will-not-fight-at-ufc-200-005626655.html


----------



## Buttermaker

I'm 50-50 that she packs it in and retires.. If I was her I'd be embarrassed to fight again after pulling all that tough stuff and saying people don't deserve to beat her.

The combined professional record of Gall, Punk and Jackson is 1-0.. What a fucking farce, best fighters in the world my ass.. However my interest is still there.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Blackbeard said:


> This is exactly pretty much how I feel. My hate for the man stems more from his idiotic fans claiming he's the second coming of Jesus Christ.


There are a lot of bandwagoners but I hope you're not classifying all McGregor fans as idiots. He brings something unique to the table and it's gone beyond the point of being purely hype. He's proven himself time and time again to be an elite striker. His ground game had glaring holes in July, but with Gunnar in the same gym I have to believe that area of his game is improving all the time. We haven't seen an awful lot of his clinch, so I won't make any assumptions there.

I'm not saying he's the second coming of Jesus Christ, but you can't throw all his fans into the "uninformed casual idiot" category. He's a great talent. That much is obvious to anyone, casual or hardcore. How great he is remains to be seen when he collides with the monster that is RDA. 

I won't deny that I possibly mark for him a little more than is warranted due to him being a fellow countryman, but I'd also like to think that I'm not "idiotic". I've been watching MMA since long before Conor came on the scene and I'll be watching long after he's gone. :shrug


----------



## samizayn

Bones said:


> Thought it was because of movie obligations tat she needs time off.


In the ESPN article she did, it was outlined what the doctor's projections for the injuries she picked up in the Holm fight should take to recover. They went right up to the date of UFC 200 so she couldn't have done it on or before. Initially I was disgusted that she would rather spend time on acting then working to make herself a worthy opponent for Holm, then I realised those plans were probably in place for a while now, when she was working out her "beat Holly and take a long break" whole thing. Part of me feels like if she was a verdadeira guerreira she would have called off the initial movie plans and focus on being the best, but the rest of me is like :shrug She knows it was going to be over for her after Holly regardless. Cyborg hype was only ever going to be that, and the mainstream media seems quite taken with her, which is more than enough to milk some half assed movie career to make a nice little nest egg for herself.


Zydeco said:


> There are a lot of bandwagoners but I hope you're not classifying all McGregor fans as idiots. He brings something unique to the table and it's gone beyond the point of being purely hype. He's proven himself time and time again to be an elite striker. His ground game had glaring holes in July, but with Gunnar in the same gym I have to believe that area of his game is improving all the time. We haven't seen an awful lot of his clinch, so I won't make any assumptions there.


Conor's always had slick jiu jitsu (so they say) but I don't know how much that will help him with TDD. I think jiu jitsu guys have notoriously weak takedowns and TDD actually. 

Although personally I do consider the fact that he got up from under Mendes' side control impressive regardless. RDA is bigger and his jiu jitsu is better so I don't know if it will be the same story come March, but still.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Wanderlei to RIZIN :dance


----------



## Rush

Zydeco said:


> There are a lot of bandwagoners but I hope you're not classifying all McGregor fans as idiots. He brings something unique to the table and it's gone beyond the point of being purely hype. He's proven himself time and time again to be an elite striker. His ground game had glaring holes in July, but with Gunnar in the same gym I have to believe that area of his game is improving all the time. We haven't seen an awful lot of his clinch, so I won't make any assumptions there.
> 
> I'm not saying he's the second coming of Jesus Christ, but you can't throw all his fans into the "uninformed casual idiot" category. He's a great talent. That much is obvious to anyone, casual or hardcore. How great he is remains to be seen when he collides with the monster that is RDA.
> 
> I won't deny that I possibly mark for him a little more than is warranted due to him being a fellow countryman, but I'd also like to think that I'm not "idiotic". I've been watching MMA since long before Conor came on the scene and I'll be watching long after he's gone. :shrug


I like Conor but you can't disagree that there are so many idiotic bandwagoners who do in fact think he's the 2nd coming of Christ. Obviously not everyone is like that and i haven't seen anyone on this site that is like that but trust me there are plenty of morons on the Conor hype train. 



samizayn said:


> In the ESPN article she did, it was outlined what the doctor's projections for the injuries she picked up in the Holm fight should take to recover. They went right up to the date of UFC 200 so she couldn't have done it on or before. Initially I was disgusted that she would rather spend time on acting then working to make herself a worthy opponent for Holm, then I realised those plans were probably in place for a while now, when she was working out her "beat Holly and take a long break" whole thing. Part of me feels like if she was a verdadeira guerreira she would have called off the initial movie plans and focus on being the best, but the rest of me is like :shrug She knows it was going to be over for her after Holly regardless. Cyborg hype was only ever going to be that, and the mainstream media seems quite taken with her, which is more than enough to milk some half assed movie career to make a nice little nest egg for herself.


The doctor's recommendations after fights are usually always precautionary. Like the medical suspensions after a card are like "6 months out, unless cleared by an MRI, in which case it's 60-90 days". No fighter needs that long after getting KO'd.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Rush said:


> I like Conor but you can't disagree that there are so many idiotic bandwagoners who do in fact think he's the 2nd coming of Christ. Obviously not everyone is like that and i haven't seen anyone on this site that is like that but trust me there are plenty of morons on the Conor hype train.


Oh absolutely. Although those people tend to be the ones who think the sport as a whole is called "UFC". McGregor is good for the sport in the sense that he brings a lot of eyes to it. Unfortunately that inevitably results in a horde of clueless people weighing in on proper discussions basing their opinions solely on media appearances and weigh ins rather than actual fight analysis.

There are definitely a lot of clueless people on the Conor hype train (a lot of my friends included) but he keeps proving that he's more than just a media sensation. Time will tell if he can hang with the 155ers. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't nervous about this RDA fight.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, doctors are always extra strict.

If you win by knockout with the first punch of the fight in 5 seconds, you are still going to get a 7 or 14 day medical suspension.


----------



## samizayn

Rush said:


> The doctor's recommendations after fights are usually always precautionary. Like the medical suspensions after a card are like "6 months out, unless cleared by an MRI, in which case it's 60-90 days". No fighter needs that long after getting KO'd.


Oh ok. I thought that time had been bc she broke her jaw


----------



## Slickback

No dont think that was ever confirmed, just some rumor that started right after she lost


----------



## Jonasolsson96

If Rockhold would talk just a little smack I think he would be the biggest draw in ufc after McGregor and Ronda. Dude has it all. The body,the face, better skills then anyone and that no fucks given bad boy look on his face. Certainly an upgrade from mr Bore Chris weidman


----------



## PacoAwesome

Jonasolsson96 said:


> If Rockhold would talk just a little smack I think he would be the biggest draw in ufc after McGregor and Ronda. Dude has it all. The body,the face, better skills then anyone and that no fucks given bad boy look on his face. Certainly an upgrade from mr Bore Chris weidman


Problem with that is that when he trash talks, Rockhold comes off as the most unlikeable douche on the planet. When Conor does it, there is at least some charm to it. Rockhold whines all the time and makes excuses for everything, even made excuses when he beat Weidman for the title.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

PacoAwesome said:


> Problem with that is that when he trash talks, Rockhold comes off as the most unlikeable douche on the planet. When Conor does it, there is at least some charm to it. Rockhold whines all the time and makes excuses for everything, even made excuses when he beat Weidman for the title.




Heels draw money. When people dislike you they will pay to see you lose. Thats the reason Floyd and Brock were so big and even McGregor to some point. Rockhold can be annoying but if he would just start being cocky instead I think he would be a megadraw. The guy looks like a model. That in itself is enough to piss off the male fans.


----------



## Blackbeard

Jonasolsson96 said:


> If Rockhold would talk just a little smack I think he would be the biggest draw in ufc after McGregor and Ronda. Dude has it all. The body,the face, better skills then anyone and that no fucks given bad boy look on his face. Certainly an upgrade from mr Bore Chris weidman


I thought he was known for trash talking? Didn't he do it during the Weidman and Bisping build ups?

Oh, and you forgot to mention Rockhold's best asset.......










:woah


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Blackbeard said:


> I thought he was known for trash talking? Didn't he do it during the Weidman and Bisping build ups?
> 
> Oh, and you forgot to mention Rockhold's best asset.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woah




Weidman he certainly didnt talk any trash for. It was more of a "friendly banter" He specificly said it feels nice not having to sell a fight since Aldo/McGregor was the mainevent. Bisping I really dont remember. He needs to own the pretty boy im better then you heel schtick and do it in a modern realistic way so he doesnt look like a character ala sonnen. I think he would be massive because in every other area he,s better then conor or any of the other big stars.


----------



## Cashmere

BornBad said:


> she looks like shit and can be ready for a rematch at 200 obviously


That mini-gut tho. Didn't think it was possible for her to become even less unattractive, but she exceeded those expectations.


----------



## Blackbeard

Natural Bantamweight my ass, she looks like a Welterweight there.


----------



## Slickback

Should be no excuse for Cyborg to make 135 then


----------



## EyeZac

Bones said:


> Should be no excuse for Cyborg to make 135 then


Impossible for Cyborg to make 135 because that would be a smart decision which would result in her achieving significant success.

Cyborg isn't known for making smart decisions.


----------



## Slickback

Oh wow Megan Anderson (Y)


----------



## B-Dawg

I'd lick her butthole.


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Cashmere

Bones said:


> Oh wow Megan Anderson (Y)


You dig them tattoos don't ya :mj

Leibrock on the other hand :trips5


----------



## Stephen90

Feraligatr said:


> That mini-gut tho. Didn't think it was possible for her to become even less unattractive, but she exceeded those expectations.


Dude she's was never that attractive she's the definition of plain looking. Sad thing is that she's not even announced when she's coming back. But she announced what she would wear in her next SI issue.


----------



## Walls

Lentz fucking murked BJ with the letter he wrote him.


----------



## Slickback

BJ Penn is def a person that should NOT comeback


----------



## Blackbeard

At least BJ is contemplating hooking up with Greg Jackson, that's a smart move. Just a pity he couldn't of done that five years ago :cry

FUCK! I thought Cruz vs. Dillashaw was tonight :MAD



Bones said:


>


That might be the sexiest stare down I have ever witnessed. Two hot skanky, pale, raven haired beauties











McMansion's Maid said:


> I'd lick her butthole.


:denzel


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Slickback

:buffer


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Pretty hyped for the ME


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Cruz victory pls.


----------



## Waffelz

This being a Sunday is fkn annoying


----------



## Slickback

IRISH DRAGON!


----------



## RKing85

Let's get this main card on the road!


----------



## Slickback

Prelims were sick, lets get the show started!!!


----------



## Lm2

Trinaldo meathead pettis cruz


----------



## RKing85

Travis Browne train for this fight with Jon Jones?

those fingers are out there.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Travis Browne is a piece of shit. Goes after a dude even if he knows he almost gouged a guy's eye out.


----------



## Slickback

COME ON SHOWTIME!


----------



## Buttermaker

I'm glad Meathead declined shaking hands with Browne post fight. Not one poke but two.


----------



## Slickback

Glad he didnt get interviewed either


----------



## RKing85

main event time! 

God am I ever jacked for this fight.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Cashmere

Dillashaw look flat as fuck. Come on man


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Cruz victory pls.


:drose

Fuck dat snake in de grass, TJ. Needs to find a cure for his facial deformity.


----------



## Slickback

> "Kenny Florian quit copying and pasting man."



:lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong

That snake in the grass being a sore loser, what a surprise...

For 80% of the fight TJ looked like Pacquiao against Mayweather, missing shots left and right. That one judge who scored it 49-46 Dillashaw is out of his fucking mind. 

The real champ took back what was rightfully his all along. Beautiful...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Really enjoyed that fight. Impressive that Cruz can still look that good after like what 1 fight in 4 years?


----------



## Rush

KC Armstrong said:


> That snake in the grass being a sore loser, what a surprise...
> 
> For 80% of the fight TJ looked like Pacquiao against Mayweather, missing shots left and right. That one judge who scored it 49-46 Dillashaw is out of his fucking mind.
> 
> The real champ took back what was rightfully his all along. Beautiful...


Cruz was missing plenty as well, not as many as TJ but it's not like he was a laser either. TJ landed 97 from 335 punches, Cruz 92 from 236 after 4 rounds. Fightmetirc hasn't updated for the 5th yet.


----------



## SonoShion

Rush said:


> Unfortunate for Cruz that you don't win the title with your mouth. TJ is going to wreck his shit in the cage.


.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Rush said:


> Cruz was missing plenty as well, not as many as TJ but it's not like he was a laser either. TJ landed 97 from 335 punches, Cruz 92 from 236 after 4 rounds. Fightmetirc hasn't updated for the 5th yet.



I didn't say that, but TJ acted like he clearly won that fight and Cruz did nothing but run. Total strikes were almost the same, Cruz landed a higher percentage and had 3 or 4 takedowns as well. 

It's a shame they didn't cut to Faber when the decision was announced. Bet he was laughing his ass off.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Rush said:


> Unfortunate for Cruz that you don't win the title with your mouth. TJ is going to wreck his shit in the cage.





SonoShion said:


> .


I was just gonna make a post about this :lmao


----------



## SonoShion

Stilll not having a promo for UFC197 was really weird or did I miss it?


----------



## Rush

SonoShion said:


> .


Sometimes you're right, sometimes you're wrong :draper2


----------



## Slickback

Wonder how bad Cruz'z foot injury is


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki




----------



## EyeZac

So glad Cruz won.

Gave him the first three rounds and TJ the final two. Really enjoyed the fight and can't wait until 2018 when Cruz fights again.


----------



## Slickback

Slightly improving


----------



## Blackbeard

All these McGregor fans trying to get on board the Cruz bandwagon :mj


----------



## Slickback

Travis Browne continuing to be a piece of shit at the press conference


----------



## Stax Classic

We might need a Mittrione smilie:sodone


----------



## EyeZac

Would love to see Jon Jones wreck DC for the Light Heavyweight title, go up to Heavyweight and beat the piss out of Travis Browne before becoming Heavyweight Champion.

Could be an excellent year for Jon.

Honestly Jones should fight Browne every single month on free TV. Not for money or anything but as a favour to humanity. To see Jones crush him would be wonderful. :banderas


----------



## Slickback

Stax Classic said:


> We might need a Mittrione smilie:sodone


Fuck that :moyes1


----------



## BornBad

Bones said:


> Travis Browne continuing to be a piece of shit at the press conference


"backing up," "part of the game." what a classless douchebag.....


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688933447360851968


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

EyeZac said:


> Would love to see Jon Jones wreck DC for the Light Heavyweight title, go up to Heavyweight and beat the piss out of Travis Browne before becoming Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> Could be an excellent year for Jon.
> 
> Honestly Jones should fight Browne every single month on free TV. Not for money or anything but as a favour to humanity. To see Jones crush him would be wonderful. :banderas


if thats supposed to be some kind of karmic payback for the fact Browne repeatedly eye pokes opponents, causes phsyical harm to innocent women and cheats on his wife, I dont think Jon fucking Jones is exactly the guy to be dishing out the punishment :drake1


----------



## Walls

So happy that Cruz won and when you hear that he did that after his layoff and on top of that he had a fucked up foot going into it, it makes it even more impressive. He made TJ look stupid.


----------



## Killmonger

That's a stretch, honestly.

He won but made him look stupid? Na.

He did what Dom does and that's win on points. It could've went either way.


----------



## RKing85

TJ looked anything but stupid. That was a razor close fight.

Looking at the media scores over at mmadecisions, 12 had it for Cruz and 10 had it for Dillashaw. It's rare when the media scores are that split.

I personally had 48-47 for Cruz.

I also had Pettis winning 29-28. Again, looking at the media scores, 9 had it for Pettis and 8 had it for Alvarez. 

Both fights were so close.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Yeah both Cruz and Tj put on an epic fight. Doing anything other then a rematch would be stupid and I hope they put that on ppv. Cruz defensive boxing is a thrill to watch. Best pure striker in mma history imo. Yes he doesnt knock alot of people out but he doesnt get hit that much either. The ratio between the punches he connects and the ones he duck are probably higher then most. I dont know how anybody can call that boring. Watching him duck those punches and the absolute clinic he puts on with his footwork is such a joy. 

Imo Tj shouldve won that fight. It was very close. A draw would even be fitting but when it comes to championship fights and they are that close imo the champ should always retain. Similair fights like condit vs lawler or jones vs gustafsson the champions always retained. Cruz is my favorite fighter but tj deserved that win.


----------



## Slickback

:lmao


----------



## samizayn

Dillashaw looked anything but stupid. What an amazing fight. Cruz is phenomenal.


----------



## Blackbeard

People seem to be allowing their hatred for TJ to cloud their judgement. Yes Cruz looked incredible, I was blown away by his performance when you consider all the shit he's had to go through these past couple years, but that fight was competitive and certainly close, it's not like Dominick walked out of that fight without a scratch on his face or body.


----------



## Slickback

This is just like Lawler/Condit when people were shouting robbery, this wasn't a robbery at all, it was super close and Cruz just edged it. 48-47 Cruz was the right decision imo


----------



## EyeZac

I don't think TJ looked stupid.

However it's not a great look for him when he gets beat by a guy with 61 seconds total fight time since 2011.

"Oops" would be a suitable way to describe how TJ looks. Good fight though.


----------



## Rush

Bones said:


> This is just like Lawler/Condit when people were shouting robbery, this wasn't a robbery at all, it was super close and Cruz just edged it. 48-47 Cruz was the right decision imo


:kobe This was nothing like Condit/Lawler. Condit picked Lawler apart in that fight, it wasn't even close and should not have been given to Lawler whatsoever. This fight was very close. They landed about the same number of punches, both guys were elusive, Cruz had an edge with the takedowns that he did absolutely nothing with but that was probably where the fight was won.


----------



## Slickback

I was talking more based on the current point scoring system. Thats what made it a close fight 1,3,4 to Condit and 2,5 to Lawler. But i agree Condit should have won that fight 100%


----------



## Ray

- Cruz/Dillashaw was great and lived up to the hype. I picked Cruz going in because while TJ is an excellent offensive fighter, his style is much more effective against flat-footed opposition. Which is the reason he was able to destroy Barao both times but did have a little trouble against Joe Soto (I'm sure partly attributed to the late notice change), and even against Raphael Assuncao who utilized constant movement. Both caught him clean multiple times b/c he has some holes in his defensive game. TJ's style played right into Dominick Cruz's, who on the opposite end of the spectrum likes to utilize movement more for evading punches, setting up counters and his takedowns. It was a battle of movement, but both have a different purpose for movement. Cruz for defense. Dillashaw for offense. Very close fight. I gave Cruz the edge on Rounds 1,2,3 and TJ rounds 4 and 5. Nothing he can't come back from. If they fight 10 times, I see it being close every time. Could definitely see TJ winning a rematch. Cruz still looked a little slow. I rewatched some of his old fights, and he definitely was faster in the past. Hopefully that was just ring rust and not a permanent thing as a result of his injuries. I just pray Cruz doesn't get another major injury afflicted on him or anything, because his comeback is one of the best stories in MMA right now. 

- I'm not going to say the puzzle of Anthony Pettis has been solved, but there is a clear game plan that his opponents can use to beat him at this point. He's still a Top 5 guy who finishes a lot of opposition, but his TDD and willingness to get pressured really easily continues to be a big gaping hole in his game. And that's not at all a good position for a Taekwondo stylist who's main offense is his kicks. He needs space to set those up and Eddie gave him nothing. Obviously, RDA did that, Guida did that to him, even Gilbert Melendez was doing really well up until he got caught. He needs to consider changing something in his camp and be a little more aggressive as opposed to lenient. I was impressed by Alvarez and did score the fight for him giving him Rounds 1 and 3. Not the prettiest fight, but I did enjoy seeing Alvarez execute a solid game plan. Not nearly as bad of a fight as most people made it out to be. At this point, I'd book Diaz/Alvarez for the next title shot. 

- Browne can fuck right off. He bugs the shit out of me, and even though he's a good fighter, he's grossly overrated but some fans. He won't be able to sniff a title while Stipe, Andrei, Cain, and Werdum are on top. Hell, I think Overeem beats him too. The last time they fought, there was a good case the fight should've been stopped. Also, horrendous reffing. The second time Browne poked Mitrione, he should've have a point taken away. I know it didn't matter in the end because Browne KO'd him, but it's a matter of principle and enforcing the rules correctly. 

- Trinaldo looked quite sharp. I was impressed by him. Give him a top 15 opponent like Evan Dunham or something. That'd be a good scrap. Needs to up his conditioning a bit though, but his striking looked quite good. 

- Other people I was impressed by: 
- Rob Font is a beast. Keep an eye out for him at Bantamweight
- Luke Sanders is a nice prospect who took this fight at a higher weight class on short notice. 
- Cote looked the best he ever has. Nice win for the Predator.
- My boy Ilir Latifi getting it done by landing a sledgehammer of a hook on Sean O'Connell. Always love seeing Latifi fight.


----------



## RKing85

Condit/Lawlor was close.

I don't think anybody with an ounce of common sense considers Browne any sort of challenge to a top heavyweight contender.

And that was indeed the best Cote performance in a long, long time.


----------



## Rush

Mitrione's eye a day later...



Spoiler: Eye

















RKing85 said:


> Condit/Lawlor was close.
> 
> I don't think anybody with an ounce of common sense considers Browne any sort of challenge to a top heavyweight contender.
> 
> And that was indeed the best Cote performance in a long, long time.


Condit clearly won 3 rounds imo, and possibly a 4th. Wasn't close at all.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Condit :mj2

- - - - -

My personal preference for the direction of the Bantamweight Title (Especially if Cruz is injured for a while) is TJ vs Urijah for no.1 contender. 

:banderas

That build-up.

On a separate note. 

I listened to an interview that Ariel Helwani did with Edgar on his show and man, I feel so bad for Edgar. Dude is getting shafted 'cause Conor is calling the shots now. I am a Conor fan but I don't like him ducking Edgar. I get everything they are doing with Conor but I also don't like seeing guys get screwed over. RDA vs Conor is a monster fight no doubt about it but after that's done give Edgar his shot. 



Ray said:


> - Cruz/Dillashaw was great and lived up to the hype. I picked Cruz going in because while TJ is an excellent offensive fighter, his style is much more effective against flat-footed opposition. Which is the reason he was able to destroy Barao both times but did have a little trouble against Joe Soto (I'm sure partly attributed to the late notice change), and even against Raphael Assuncao who utilized constant movement. Both caught him clean multiple times b/c he has some holes in his defensive game. TJ's style played right into Dominick Cruz's, who on the opposite end of the spectrum likes to utilize movement more for evading punches, setting up counters and his takedowns. It was a battle of movement, but both have a different purpose for movement. Cruz for defense. Dillashaw for offense. Very close fight. I gave Cruz the edge on Rounds 1,2,3 and TJ rounds 4 and 5. Nothing he can't come back from. If they fight 10 times, I see it being close every time. Could definitely see TJ winning a rematch. Cruz still looked a little slow. I rewatched some of his old fights, and he definitely was faster in the past. Hopefully that was just ring rust and not a permanent thing as a result of his injuries. I just pray Cruz doesn't get another major injury afflicted on him or anything, because his comeback is one of the best stories in MMA right now.
> 
> - I'm not going to say the puzzle of Anthony Pettis has been solved, but there is a clear game plan that his opponents can use to beat him at this point. He's still a Top 5 guy who finishes a lot of opposition, but his TDD and willingness to get pressured really easily continues to be a big gaping hole in his game. And that's not at all a good position for a Taekwondo stylist who's main offense is his kicks. He needs space to set those up and Eddie gave him nothing. Obviously, RDA did that, Guida did that to him, even Gilbert Melendez was doing really well up until he got caught. He needs to consider changing something in his camp and be a little more aggressive as opposed to lenient. I was impressed by Alvarez and did score the fight for him giving him Rounds 1 and 3. Not the prettiest fight, but I did enjoy seeing Alvarez execute a solid game plan. Not nearly as bad of a fight as most people made it out to be. At this point, I'd book Diaz/Alvarez for the next title shot.
> 
> - Browne can fuck right off. He bugs the shit out of me, and even though he's a good fighter, he's grossly overrated but some fans. He won't be able to sniff a title while Stipe, Andrei, Cain, and Werdum are on top. Hell, I think Overeem beats him too. The last time they fought, there was a good case the fight should've been stopped. Also, horrendous reffing. The second time Browne poked Mitrione, he should've have a point taken away. I know it didn't matter in the end because Browne KO'd him, but it's a matter of principle and enforcing the rules correctly.
> 
> - Trinaldo looked quite sharp. I was impressed by him. Give him a top 15 opponent like Evan Dunham or something. That'd be a good scrap. Needs to up his conditioning a bit though, but his striking looked quite good.
> 
> - Other people I was impressed by:
> - Rob Font is a beast. Keep an eye out for him at Bantamweight
> - Luke Sanders is a nice prospect who took this fight at a higher weight class on short notice.
> - Cote looked the best he ever has. Nice win for the Predator.
> - My boy Ilir Latifi getting it done by landing a sledgehammer of a hook on Sean O'Connell. Always love seeing Latifi fight.


Excellent post.

PS. Let me make you a new sig, breh. Weidman died.


----------



## Slickback

Only fighters Im fairly confident that will keep their belts this year is Joanna and Mighty mouse


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I am a Conor fan but I don't like him ducking Edgar.



Fuck, this bullshit again. Even if Conor loses against Dos Anjos, he will still have the Featherweight belt and Frankie will get his shot. Maybe he even gets it at 200, which means Frankie would probably get an extra nice payday. Nobody is getting screwed here. 

Moving up to take on a huge challenge, but apparently he's still "ducking" people. I'm so tired of this shit.


----------



## Slickback

Hes not ducking people, if hes fighting in two divisions then people are just gonna have to wait for their shot.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Bones said:


> Hes not ducking people, if hes fighting in two divisions then people are just gonna have to wait for their shot.



... and they don't even have to wait that long, apparently. He's already fighting 3 months after knocking out Aldo and unless he gets hurt in the Dos Anjos fight Frankie will get his shot 3 or 4 months after that. If Dos Anjos kills him and he's out at least 6 months, bad luck. But with the money and the attention that comes with fighting Conor, I think it's worth waiting for. Frankie owns the winning lottery ticket, no reason to feel bad for him.


----------



## Rush

KC Armstrong said:


> Fuck, this bullshit again. *Even if Conor loses against Dos Anjos, he will still have the Featherweight belt and Frankie will get his shot.* Maybe he even gets it at 200, which means Frankie would probably get an extra nice payday. Nobody is getting screwed here.
> 
> Moving up to take on a huge challenge, but apparently he's still "ducking" people. I'm so tired of this shit.


Frankie is still on the shelf until then. I couldn't care less on what division Conor wants to fight in. However when there is a clear #1 contender who is ready to fight now, in a division where there has already been a massive hold up due to injuries, it's beyond a fucking joke that they allowed Conor to fight RDA instead of defending the belt. 

Conor knows he's the golden boy right now and he's got a firm grip on Dana's nuts. A little bit of pressure and he'll fight whoever the fuck he wants which is daft. At the end of the day the UFC cares more about buyrates than having a legit sport.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Rush said:


> Frankie is still on the shelf until then. I couldn't care less on what division Conor wants to fight in. However when there is a clear #1 contender who is ready to fight now, in a division where there has already been a massive hold up due to injuries, it's beyond a fucking joke that they allowed Conor to fight RDA instead of defending the belt.
> 
> Conor knows he's the golden boy right now and he's got a firm grip on Dana's nuts. A little bit of pressure and he'll fight whoever the fuck he wants which is daft. At the end of the day the UFC cares more about buyrates than having a legit sport.



If Conor wanted to fight Dos Anjos at 200 and only then decided to fight Frankie about a year from now you might have a point. Since that is not the case, you don't. Shit, Dos Anjos defended his title for the first time 9 months after he took it from Pettis. Were you complaining about that taking too long as well? If RDA can take 9 months between fights, don't whine about Frankie getting his shot 6 or 7 months after Conor won the damn thing.

... and don't be bitter about Conor having some control over his future. He has earned that. If any fighter wants to complain, go draw one of the biggest buyrates ever and Dana will be happy to give you whatever you want.


----------



## Rush

KC Armstrong said:


> If Conor wanted to fight Dos Anjos at 200 and only then decided to fight Frankie about a year from now you might have a point. Since that is not the case, you don't. Shit, Dos Anjos defended his title for the first time 9 months after he took it from Pettis. Were you complaining about that taking too long as well? If RDA can take 9 months between fights, don't whine about Frankie getting his shot 6 or 7 months after Conor won the damn thing.
> 
> ... and don't be bitter about Conor having some control over his future. He has earned that. If any fighter wants to complain, go draw one of the biggest buyrates ever and Dana will be happy to give you whatever you want.


Dos Anjos had an injury, as did Aldo, as do plenty of fighters in the UFC. That's the whole fucking point about this. Conor wants to fight and defend every couple of months. Great, i admire the enthusiasm but one injury and that doesn't happen. Say he does beat RDA and gets the belt, then gets an injury. That's now two divisions he fucks over. Say he doesn't get past RDA and gets injured, Frankie still sits out for longer. Champions jumping divisions only makes sense when they've cleared out their division. Conor has just won the belt, he hasn't cleared out anything and there is a number 1 contender ready for him. There is no sporting reason as to why Conor is moving up to LW, just purely about money and lining the UFC's pockets. 

I think it's ridiculous to give a guy an immediate title shot purely because he sells PPVs. This isn't the WWE, it's meant to be a sport. It's not Conor's job to be matchmaker. It's his job to fight and leave the booking to Joe Silva.


----------



## BornBad

IMO the fight with Dos Anjos is bad for business. I know McGregor is money for UFC but what if Robbie Lawler said " i'm moving to Middleweight, i want a direct shot at Rockhold and keep the Welterweight belt just in case " what Dana will do ? 

At this point McGregor is more the boss of the UFC than Dana White


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Funny thing about Edgar's situation is that if the UFC was truly a meritocracy then he would have never got his title shot against Aldo when he did, coming off TWO losses in another division, he'd have had to earn his way up and FW could look completely different right now, Aldo had rightful contenders at the time but *Edgar got the shot cos he was the biggest possible ppv draw *against Aldo (really the only one at the time), I certainly dont recall this much bitching on Eric Koch and Cub Swanson's behalf when Frankie walked right in and stepped over everybody because Dana saw more money in him. Shoe is on the other foot and now Frankie is the poor little victim cos he has to wait an extra 3 months for his shot, fuck outta here.

Anyway hasnt it been proven over and over and over that the ufc will always go with the biggest drawing fight over the one that actually makes competitive sense, this is hardly new.


re: Dillashaw, he did much better than id anticipated, especially taking it to him in that final round, but you just cant out-Cruz Cruz, and you certainly cant spend whole rounds throwing wild kicks and looping punches in the hope one might land flush, even if it does Dom is always going to be moving away from it, and people actually thought Barao would wreck Cruz when he was on his run,no chance. TJ will rule that division when Dom gets hurt again.


----------



## Rush

Aldo was injured once and then Koch was injured the 2nd time they tried to have Aldo/Koch for the belt. That's when they had Edgar replace him :draper2


----------



## Slickback

Just oficcially announced on the MMA Hour w/ Ariel Helwani that BJ Penn is coming back.


Not sure about this


----------



## Blackbeard

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> On a separate note.
> 
> I listened to an interview that Ariel Helwani did with Edgar on his show and man, I feel so bad for Edgar.* Dude is getting shafted 'cause Conor is calling the shots now. I am a Conor fan but I don't like him ducking Edgar*. I get everything they are doing with Conor but I also don't like seeing guys get screwed over. RDA vs Conor is a monster fight no doubt about it but after that's done give Edgar his shot.


I just don't see it. How can Conor be ducking someone when he's about to face a champion from a higher division? And how is Frankie being shafted when he's guaranteed a title shot right now? If Frankie keeps up this poor victim act he's going to end up losing that shot. The UFC hates whiny babies who think they're entitled to a title shot.

And this is coming from someone who despises McGrgegor and the majority of his fans. Dammit Champ, you're making me defend him!!!


----------



## SonoShion

There are no guarantees. They might give Aldo the rematch first which would be hilarious.


----------



## samizayn

BornBad said:


> IMO the fight with Dos Anjos is *bad for business. I know McGregor is money* for UFC but what if Robbie Lawler said " i'm moving to Middleweight, i want a direct shot at Rockhold and keep the Welterweight belt just in case " what Dana will do ?
> 
> At this point McGregor is more the boss of the UFC than Dana White


You contradict yourself, surely? The RDA fight can't be bad for business precisely because McGregor is money. That would never happen with Lawler because he sucks and is not a draw 


Bones said:


> Only fighters Im fairly confident that will keep their belts this year is Joanna and Mighty mouse


Let's see:

WSW: Gadelha might take it, ~50%
FLW: Mighty Mouse will keep it
WBW: About 60% certain that Holm keeps it
BW: No certainty
FW: No certainty
LW: No certainty
WW: Robbie probably loses it, ~70% sure
MW: Don't see it escaping a Rockhold/Weidman tug of war
LHW: JBJ will take it back and I don't think he'll ever let it go
HW: Werdum will keep it, ~60%

So I go one further. Only champ I'm certain of is Mighty Mouse! Shame he's so horrifically boring.


----------



## SonoShion

Lawler and sucks in the same sentence is a contradiction too. :mcgregor2


----------



## Rush

Blackbeard said:


> I just don't see it. How can Conor be ducking someone when he's about to face a champion from a higher division? And how is Frankie being shafted when he's guaranteed a title shot right now? If Frankie keeps up this poor victim act he's going to end up losing that shot. The UFC hates whiny babies who think they're entitled to a title shot.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who despises McGrgegor and the majority of his fans. Dammit Champ, you're making me defend him!!!


Ask Woodley how "guaranteed title shots" go for you.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush said:


> Ask Woodley how "guaranteed title shots" go for you.


Woodley's an asshole though :draper2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

KC Armstrong said:


> Fuck, this bullshit again. Even if Conor loses against Dos Anjos, he will still have the Featherweight belt and Frankie will get his shot. Maybe he even gets it at 200, which means Frankie would probably get an extra nice payday. Nobody is getting screwed here.
> 
> Moving up to take on a huge challenge, but apparently he's still "ducking" people. I'm so tired of this shit.





Blackbeard said:


> I just don't see it. How can Conor be ducking someone when he's about to face a champion from a higher division? And how is Frankie being shafted when he's guaranteed a title shot right now? If Frankie keeps up this poor victim act he's going to end up losing that shot. The UFC hates whiny babies who think they're entitled to a title shot.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who despises McGrgegor and the majority of his fans. Dammit Champ, you're making me defend him!!!


:lmao Blackbeard.

I immediately regretted using the term 'ducking' when I mentioned my post to Sono in the chatbox, he can attest to that. I just feel bad for Edgar, don't get me wrong I know the reason for all of this. I am a big Conor fan and I know the guy is vital to the UFC. He's a star and is doing amazing things for the UFC.

'Get all the belts, get all the money and get out'

:mcgregor

Sorry, Blackbeard for making you defend Conor over my little mistake.


----------



## RKing85

the list of people who were told they would be getting a title shot and then ended up not getting one is a fairly decent size list.


----------



## Lm2

RDA smashes Conor in 3 rounds mark my words


----------



## Blackbeard

> *UFC Fight Night 87 takes place in Brazil on May 14* and two of the biggest superstars in the country will headline the event when *Vitor Belfort faces Ronaldo Souza* in a middleweight showdown with significant potential impact on the title picture.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/vitor-belfort-vs-ronaldo-jacare-souza-headlines-ufc-fight-night-87-in-brazil

Does this pretty much confirm Rockhold vs. Weidman II then?




Legendmaker said:


> RDA smashes Conor in 3 rounds mark my words


:fingerscrossed


----------



## Lm2

Blackbeard said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/vitor-belfort-vs-ronaldo-jacare-souza-headlines-ufc-fight-night-87-in-brazil
> 
> Does this pretty much confirm Rockhold vs. Weidman II then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed


hoping man and i think weidman vs rockhold 2 is going happen makes sense $$$ wise


----------



## Blackbeard

It makes sense to me considering how competitive that fight was. And with Yoel Romero failing that recent test there isn't a lot of options left. The only alternative I see is possibly Anderson Silva depending on how he looks in February.


----------



## Slickback

Wiedman/Rockhold II is gona be hell of a fight not that Weidman knows wheel kicks isn't his strong point


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

197 presser bout to start...


----------



## B-Dawg

Miesha is fucking BANGIN' at this Presser.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I caught it a bit late.

Can't wait for Conor to get an opponent that can hang with him in the shit talking department. 

RDA brought Jesus into this so if he loses he'll make Jesus look bad.

Maisha Tate looked amazing and Holly has a nice ass, that's all I have to say about them because they were completely overshadowed as expected.


----------



## Slickback

So it begins :lmao
















:woah


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Bones said:


> So it begins :lmao
> 
> :woah


Oh man, the potential photoshops for this...


----------



## Slickback

Heres a better quality one


----------



## Joshi Judas

McGregor looked bigger than RDA when standing face to face. This should be a good fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

I feel slightly sorry for Brian Caraway. He must have to read a lot of shit online from perverts (myself included) drooling all over his bae.


----------



## Ray

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Condit :mj2
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> My personal preference for the direction of the Bantamweight Title (Especially if Cruz is injured for a while) is TJ vs Urijah for no.1 contender.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> That build-up.
> 
> On a separate note.
> 
> I listened to an interview that Ariel Helwani did with Edgar on his show and man, I feel so bad for Edgar. Dude is getting shafted 'cause Conor is calling the shots now. I am a Conor fan but I don't like him ducking Edgar. I get everything they are doing with Conor but I also don't like seeing guys get screwed over. RDA vs Conor is a monster fight no doubt about it but after that's done give Edgar his shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post.
> 
> PS. Let me make you a new sig, breh. Weidman died.


Still drinking the Weidman kool-aid tbh :kermit
















but fuck you Rockhold enaldo


----------



## Blackbeard

We all know the real reason why Rockhold was able to overcome Weidman...










Tiger Mojo > TRT


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Bones said:


> :woah


bama4


----------



## Rush

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I caught it a bit late.
> 
> *Can't wait for Conor to get an opponent that can hang with him in the shit talking department. *
> 
> RDA brought Jesus into this so if he loses he'll make Jesus look bad.
> 
> Maisha Tate looked amazing and Holly has a nice ass, that's all I have to say about them because they were completely overshadowed as expected.


RDA already made Conor look like a tit - https://streamable.com/70yf :brodgers


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Rush said:


> RDA already made Conor look like a tit - https://streamable.com/70yf :brodgers


Yeah, that made me chuckle a bit. 

You know what I mean though, someone like Ferguson or Nate :mark:

Also RDA said he's a tool for Jesus so if he loses then Jesus will look weak and people will leave his camp and join Duane Ludwig. Speaking of Ludwig I heard his segment with Helwani and my God he's such a salty ******. He asked how Helwani scored the fight at the the end of the interview and Helwani gave it to Cruz.

:ti

leludwig.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689998711502589952

edit: Conor speaking to fight at 170 already.... common men


----------



## Walls

Duane is clearly off. He was on a Rogan podcast and you can tell. I believe Faber as far as the whole fiasco goes. As far as the presser went, aside from Conor fucking up and not speaking in Portuguese, he made me laugh out loud several times and he has clearly gone insane with his attire and ego. Love it. I hope to God he wins in March but I doubt it.

Also, Tate usually looks good but at this presser she looked great. bama4


----------



## Liam Miller

I get the feeling Connor loves him some peruvian marching powder.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

the 'traitor to your country' stuff is rubbish, RDA answered it perfectly eloquently too, didnt like the bringing the kids names into it either, Conor likes to throw curveballs in his trash talk but thats the cheapest way to get a man riled up imo, put him into family defense mode. The Jesus line was dynamite though, Id love nothing more than to see Conor matched up with a real hardcore "thank you CHRIST" ben henderson type fighter and explain to them how, going by their logic, God vastly prefers Conor to all other fighters.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> You know what I mean though, someone like Ferguson or Nate :mark:



Big fan of Nate's shitheadness in general but he's way too fucking retarded to get into a back and forth battle of wits with Conor, this is a guy that gets offended by compliments, he takes the tinniest insult as a full on affront to his manhood (Cowboy is kinda similar like that actually). He'd last about 2 minutes into the first press conference before getting so wound up he'd swing for Conor, get restrained by security and dragged out like a lunatic, both middle fingers blazing, WUTWUTWUTmotherfucking everything in sight.

I like Ferguson too but his talk lately sounds like a guy doing a bad Conor impersonation, probably the first thing he'd get called out on. The guy to have a decent verbal exchange with him might just be Khabib, not the most charismatic but his interviews are great, speaks cold hard FAX in perfect english with a badass Russian accent, plus hes proving something of a mystic himself lately, cant see him getting too shook either with his confidence in his wrestling. (unless Conor brings Allah into it :vince)


----------



## Slickback

Conor doesn't give a shit if his trash talking makes sense or not, he just throws shit out there that he thinks would get to his opponent and goes along with it.

It was nice to see RDA school him though. :brodgers


----------



## Blackbeard

Conor's trash talking really isn't anything special. I've always viewed him as a poor man's Sonnen when it comes to that department.



Hollywood Hanoi said:


>


:lmao



Rush said:


> RDA already made Conor look like a tit - https://streamable.com/70yf


----------



## Rush

Conor definitely looking like he was snorting up a storm backstage before the presser. 



Deck The Walls said:


> Duane is clearly off. He was on a Rogan podcast and you can tell.* I believe Faber as far as the whole fiasco goes*. As far as the presser went, aside from Conor fucking up and not speaking in Portuguese, he made me laugh out loud several times and he has clearly gone insane with his attire and ego. Love it. I hope to God he wins in March but I doubt it.
> 
> Also, Tate usually looks good but at this presser she looked great. bama4


Pretty much. Duane had no comeback for any of Faber's complaints towards him at all, and no defense for any of it. Makes me more inclined to believe the truth lies somewhere a lot closer to Faber's side of the story.


----------



## RKing85

that gif is awesome


----------



## Slickback

Tony Ferguson vs Michael Johnson announced for UFC 197!!!

Pretty much confirms Ferguson to be the substitute for RDA/Conor if one them pulls out, although I would have much prefer to see a Ferguson/Nate


----------



## Liam Miller

I actually prefer the trash talk stuff from Cruz recently over anything Conor is saying atm.


----------



## Walls

I like all 3 of them. Cruz has a more intelligent way of talking shit out of the 3 whereas Conor/Chael just say outlandish shit that's hilarious. Wasn't mad at Connor at the presser but I'm a massive Mystic Mac fan, so. I think March 5 is going to be a sad day for me


----------



## McQueen

Blackbeard said:


> I feel slightly sorry for Brian Caraway. He must have to read a lot of shit online from perverts (myself included) drooling all over his bae.


Did you just use the term 'bae' you ******? I just lost my respect for you.


----------



## Walls

It must be hard for him, without question. Everyone refers to him as Mr. Tate, his chick is far more successful than he is or will ever be and objectively is a better fighter, on top of everyone hating his fucking guts (warranted, mind you) annnnd then on top of that everyone drools over the hotness that is Meisha. I'm sure it might bother him until she bends over in front of him and then he laughs all the way to the pussy. Usually it's laughs all the way to the bank but I'm super smart and used some word play. I wonder if Bryan and her ever role play and she dresses up as Ronda? I bet both would get off on how kinky and wrong it would be to them.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> the 'traitor to your country' stuff is rubbish, RDA answered it perfectly eloquently too, didnt like the bringing the kids names into it either, Conor likes to throw curveballs in his trash talk but thats the cheapest way to get a man riled up imo, put him into family defense mode. The Jesus line was dynamite though, Id love nothing more than to see Conor matched up with a real hardcore "thank you CHRIST" ben henderson type fighter and explain to them how, going by their logic, God vastly prefers Conor to all other fighters.


The immigrant stuff _was_ rubbish but I think it hit the mark. With Conor comparing him to Aldo and praising the guy who he just knocked the fuck out. Aldo getting a 'hero's welcome' whilst 'McGregor and the UFC' having to book RDA a hotel in his own country. Saying he's a bum version of him all that was all great stuff. The kids' names thing was not funny to me, no need to bring his kids into it. McGregor definitely is a genius at this and even people who don't like some of what he says agree that the man knows what he's doing. Also, like they were saying on MMA Beat Conor even memorized RDA's gate numbers to dig into him further, lol. The guy is a master of this cerebral warfare, but sometimes he disappoints me, like with the kids names. 

RDA's quip about saying the line in Spanish was good but does nothing to Conor, let's not kid ourselves. That will only serve as ammo to the geeks that hate Conor in social media arguments. 



> Big fan of Nate's shitheadness in general but he's way too fucking retarded to get into a back and forth battle of wits with Conor, this is a guy that gets offended by compliments, he takes the tinniest insult as a full on affront to his manhood (Cowboy is kinda similar like that actually). He'd last about 2 minutes into the first press conference before getting so wound up he'd swing for Conor, get restrained by security and dragged out like a lunatic, both middle fingers blazing, WUTWUTWUTmotherfucking everything in sight.
> 
> I like Ferguson too but his talk lately sounds like a guy doing a bad Conor impersonation, probably the first thing he'd get called out on. The guy to have a decent verbal exchange with him might just be Khabib, not the most charismatic but his interviews are great, speaks cold hard FAX in perfect english with a badass Russian accent, plus hes proving something of a mystic himself lately, cant see him getting too shook either with his confidence in his wrestling. (unless Conor brings Allah into it :vince)


I don't know if you were trying to sway my opinion but that all sounds amazing to me. 



Deck The Walls said:


> I like all 3 of them. Cruz has a more intelligent way of talking shit out of the 3 whereas Conor/Chael just say outlandish shit that's hilarious. Wasn't mad at Connor at the presser but I'm a massive Mystic Mac fan, so. *I think March 5 is going to be a sad day for me*


Hey, at least Luke Thomas is leaning more towards Conor to win this fight. I want to hear Demitrious Johnson's thoughts on the fight though. His prediction of how Aldo/McGregor would go brought up some great points that in retrospect made him look very knowledgeable. Obviously he is, but some predictions lack the technical aspect of how the fight might go. 

He gave no clear cut answer but he said it would be tough and it seemed (to me at least) that Demetrious felt Aldo was facing something he had never faced before and it would pose a problem.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> Tony Ferguson vs Michael Johnson announced for UFC 197!!!
> 
> Pretty much confirms Ferguson to be the substitute for RDA/Conor if one them pulls out, although I would have much prefer to see a Ferguson/Nate


Ugh lame. Ferguson vs. Diaz would of been a far better fight to make.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Liam Miller said:


> I actually prefer the trash talk stuff from Cruz recently over anything Conor is saying atm.



Nope. I like Cruz, he's a smart, well-spoken guy, but Conor is on an entirely different level (which is why Cruz will never even come close to drawing the numbers Conor draws). Even that shithead Luke Thomas, who was offended by Conor's "lack of human decency" had to admit that (that fucker is seriously more upset about Conor making El Chapo jokes than he is about the fact that the US government handed him the weapons they found in his compound).

By the way, does RDA think he's a better Christian than Aldo? If he thinks Jesus will make sure he beats Conor, why did Jesus not protect Aldo from that left hand? I don't want to sound like Luke Thomas, but I am OFFENDED by that.


----------



## Blackbeard

None of the stuff Conor says ever impresses me or makes me chuckle. I've heard chav's out on Friday nights with more wit and creativity than him. He's so ridiculously overrated when it comes to trash talking. At least Cruz comes across like a coherent, intelligent silver tongued devil, Conor just acts like an annoying buzzing fly.


----------



## B-Dawg

While Conor's trash talking is more of pure 'shit-talking' and derogatory in a sense, I find Cruz's to be much more impressive. Conor just says nonsensical shit that gets his marks going, which is fine, but Cruz picks apart his opponents' game with legitimate facts and critiques, with much less of the boisterous nonsense that Conor speaks.


----------



## EyeZac

I prefer listening to Cruz talk. He doesn't scream at his opponents while they're talking and that's something I like.

McGregor is fun in a highlights package of his stuff but I wouldn't be able to watch the a full press conference with him constantly swearing and screaming while others try to talk. What's the point? Let the guy finish his sentence. It's not even the swearing that bothers me, it's including it for no reason whenever he talks. Gets really tiresome.

I can watch a full interview/press conference with Cruz and he uses logical arguments to taunt his opponents. I love that and it's entertaining.


----------



## Rush

I cannot stand Cruz as a fighter but his trash talk is by far the best in the UFC. The difference between Conor and Cruz? You can brush off anything Conor says because none of it is clever. It's all brash, in your face insults that might get you riled up or people fawning over him. Simply it's just stuff you'll brush off pretty easily and just think "what a cunt". Cruz is far more analytical, and says stuff that will be far more likely to get inside your head. He'll pick apart your fight game and leave you thinking that he's got your whole gameplan worked out before you even step in the cage. Being able to properly rattle your opponent separates the good trash talkers from the greats.


----------



## Slickback

Mystic Sonnen


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

It's funny because I was watching a lot of Cruz interviews before his fight with Dillashaw and I was really into them. It made me want to watch more. I would class him as a 'thinking man's fighter/talker'. I am still a Conor fan 100% but this last Presser didn't impress me much. We'll see how the rest of the tour goes.

Conor drew me in initially with a combination of things and not just his trash talk. The funny thing is though Conor outside of pressers comes off as a genuinely nice guy. He is working the marks hard. Getting over emotional over Conor is just playing into his hands. 

Everyone has their own style of fighting and talking and I enjoy the variety personally. Although some people shouldn't attempt trash talk *cough* Chad Mendes *cough*

:klopp2


----------



## Irish Jet

Bones said:


> Mystic Sonnen


Never gets old and more relevant than ever.

Chael was so GOAT in his prime. Genuinely set the standard for trash talking. His podcast is awful though.


----------



## Rush

See i hated Chael's talk but there were a few of those pre-event build up things where he came across as a really likeable person. His shtick wore really thin, and came across as really forced. Same as what is happening to Conor right now. When it sounds like you've been rehearsing your lines to talk trash i lose interest.


----------



## Slickback

Connor's is just more tolerable to me and most other people I think because he hasn't lost a fight in the UFC and backed up everything he said. Unlike Sonnen who has a salty record, oh and he was caught for PED's so there's that too.

Once or if Connor loses, his shit talking is gonna get old real fast too


----------



## Rush

Sonnen was 29-14-1 in his career and 6-5 in the UFC but you look at those fighters he lost to and it's not bad at all. No shame in losing to Silva x2, Maia, Jones and Evans. One of the more underrated fighters of recent times, still a douche most of the time which is probably why people forget about his fighting.


----------



## BornBad

Dos Anjos said it best he's not a trash talker so i guess nothing funny will happen during the PC with McGregor. 

These media tour had the potential to be so much bigger if the match was McGregor vs Cerrone


----------



## Waffelz

Rush said:


> I cannot stand Cruz as a fighter but his trash talk is by far the best in the UFC. The difference between Conor and Cruz? You can brush off anything Conor says because none of it is clever. It's all brash, in your face insults that might get you riled up or people fawning over him. Simply it's just stuff you'll brush off pretty easily and just think "what a cunt". Cruz is far more analytical, and says stuff that will be far more likely to get inside your head. He'll pick apart your fight game and leave you thinking that he's got your whole gameplan worked out before you even step in the cage. Being able to properly rattle your opponent separates the good trash talkers from the greats.


Welp. he clearly got into Aldo's head.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Waffelz said:


> Welp. he clearly got into Aldo's head.



There's no point in arguing with people who would even deny this. Aldo came out swinging for the fences right away because he wanted to take Conor's head off, totally out of character. But whatever the haters need to tell themselves so they can sleep better at night...

Shit, remember the Go Big press conference? He made 1 or 2 little comments to Cerrone who was sitting behind him and Cowboy was so fucking angry. The look on his face was absolutely priceless. 

People can say they just tune out whatever Conor says, but apparently it ain't working.


----------



## samizayn

Thought the fights were tonight 


Bones said:


> Mystic Sonnen


:maisielol I had completely forgotten that ever happened. Cannot forsee the day that Chael will not remain the standard of trash talk.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> It's funny because I was watching a lot of Cruz interviews before his fight with Dillashaw and I was really into them. It made me want to watch more. I would class him as a 'thinking man's fighter/talker'. I am still a Conor fan 100% but this last Presser didn't impress me much. We'll see how the rest of the tour goes.
> 
> Conor drew me in initially with a combination of things and not just his trash talk. The funny thing is though *Conor outside of pressers comes off as a genuinely nice guy.* He is working the marks hard. Getting over emotional over Conor is just playing into his hands.
> 
> Everyone has their own style of fighting and talking and I enjoy the variety personally. Although some people shouldn't attempt trash talk *cough* Chad Mendes *cough*
> 
> :klopp2


That's why he can never reach that elite tier. Conor is very "I'm going to scream at you like a 6y/o boy but that's obviously not what I'm really like" and it isn't convincing. What Sonnen did, and even now what we're seeing from Cruz is just a step ahead in that sense, because while they're wildly opposing, they're always clever about what they say. I see flashes of that in McGregor from time to time, but his bread and butter is just the obvious petty insults, which gets boring very quickly.


----------



## Ray

Chael has gone full salesmen since he "retired", and his ploys for attention come off as desperate to me tbh. I still don't buy that he won't fight once his suspension is up. I still enjoy watching his interviews and segments, but I don't get the point in being that over-the-top anymore. At least back when he was fighting, the idea was to be as ridiculous as possible so he could get people to tune into his fights. But that's been compromised now that he's not fighting, and it's literally a means to no end. I still like the guy, but it is a little sad watching him pitch his podcasts, shirts, website, etc. just shamelessly. I'm a Chael fan forever, but I cringe a little every time he does something like that. 

As for the Cruz/Conor debate, I can't even compare the two because they're so different to me when it comes to trash talking. They're like apples and oranges, and I listen to both talk because of different reasons. Cruz is more like captain of the debate team with structured arguments grounded in reality, while Conor's talk is completely outlandish and erratic, which fits his character well. I simply cannot compare the two. When I listen to music, I don't compare two songs from two different genres. I can't really say "Dead Presidents" by Jay-Z is a better jam then "All Along the Watchtower" by Jimi Hendrix because they're two completely different songs. 

I do think they both want to get into their opponents heads to a certain extent, and there is a certain charisma and brevity when both Conor and Cruz talk, but that's kind of where the similarities end for me.


----------



## EyeZac

Chael at the UFC 148 press conference before the second fight with Anderson is the standard for trash talk.

Laughed so much during that thing and it was extremely entertaining.


----------



## Slickback

:lmao

Id rank it 

Cruz
Chael
Conor


----------



## Rush

KC Armstrong said:


> There's no point in arguing with people who would even deny this. *Aldo came out swinging for the fences right away because he wanted to take Conor's head off, totally out of character.* But whatever the haters need to tell themselves so they can sleep better at night...
> 
> Shit, remember the Go Big press conference? He made 1 or 2 little comments to Cerrone who was sitting behind him and Cowboy was so fucking angry. The look on his face was absolutely priceless.
> 
> People can say they just tune out whatever Conor says, but apparently it ain't working.


Aldo didn't come out swining for the fences at all. The fuck did you get that from a 13 second fight where he threw a few short punches and got caught coming into the pocket. If that's swinging for the fences then you have a very odd definition of the phrase. 

As far as Aldo swinging for the fences goes, this would be how he fought a lot of his fights in the WEC


----------



## samizayn

Ray said:


> When I listen to music, I don't compare two songs from two different genres. I can't really say "Dead Presidents" by Jay-Z is a better jam then "All Along the Watchtower" by Jimi Hendrix because they're two completely different songs.


I would say it's like saying that Jimi Hendrix song is as good as the latest Katy Perry hit single, personally :shrug And don't sleep on Chael by saying he's only outlandish and all of that. When he's candid and sincere, he is still incredibly compelling in his own right, likely more than anybody we'll see in all of sports.


----------



## RKing85

apparently Rizin is trying to put together Fedor/Tito?

I'll believe it when I see it, and it means jack shit in the grand scheme of things in 2016, but I'll definitly watch.


----------



## Slickback

Hooray for Stipe

Not sure what is less suprising, Yoel getting busted for PED's or Cain getting injured


----------



## Lm2

Hoping for stipe win. But i wouldnt bet on him


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lost a lot of interest in that event now. Werdum all the way.


----------



## EyeZac

Cain should really consider changing his training techniques.

What he's doing seems to get him hurt a lot.


----------



## RKing85

Well this PPV buy number just dropped by 60-80k.

"Healthy Cain" is one of the big "what if's" in MMA history.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

LOL who didn't see that coming. Stipe though...eh, 2 fight win streak gets him a Title shot and Arlovski couldn't even get one with 4 wins in a row. UFC Match absolutely sucks ass.

Cains meant to be this world class fighter at a world class "MMA"gym but clearly AKA's training techniques suck ass if they result in one of their top fighters being seriously injured 99% of the time.


----------



## samizayn

Yikes. Seems unconventional, I had Werdum winning Cain but I actually like Stipe in this fight?...


----------



## watts63

Dana should've just went with Werdum vs. Arlovski :no:.


----------



## RKing85

I like Werdum pretty big in this one.


----------



## Slickback

watts63 said:


> Dana should've just went with Werdum vs. Arlovski :no:.


Why the hell would he do that when he just got KO by Stipe??



As for Cain, stop doing retarded exercises like these and maybe you wont get injured as often. That trainer is WOAT


----------



## watts63

Bones said:


> Why the hell would he do that when he just got KO by Stipe??


I meant it as when Arlovski beat Travis & not give Cain a rematch in the first place.


----------



## Blackbeard

Could Cain just retire already please.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691141535367204864
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Slickback

I'll be fucking dammed if she came up with that on her own, but either way that's fucking savage hahaah :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong

Stipe Miocic vs Werdum headlining the SuperBowl weekend PPV... fuck!

Too bad you can't change things now, because I'd much rather have Holly & Miesha headlining while Stipe vs Werdum would be an okay co-main event on the Conor vs RDA card.


----------



## EyeZac

Bones said:


> I'll be fucking dammed if she came up with that on her own, but either way that's fucking savage hahaah :lmao


Thank goodness Sonnen gave Brazil the internet otherwise we would never have seen that tweet someone else wrote for Cyborg.

I would be stunned if she could even log onto a computer.


----------



## Slickback

Predictions for this week


----------



## Kabraxal

Blackbeard said:


> Could Cain just retire already please.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691141535367204864


She really is bitter that Ronda still is and forever will be more relevant than her.


----------



## Slickback

Or maybe its cause she has said far worse things to her earlier. Bitch


----------



## Buttermaker

Werdums ruled out of UFC 196 as well now. Back injury apparently


----------



## Slickback

LOOOL 

rip UFC 196


----------



## watts63

I am now a believer in the heavyweight title curse.


----------



## Slickback

Honestly I stopped giving a shit about HW division a long time ago. Such a clusterfuck.
As long as no injuries for 197 I don't really care.


Overeem vs Stipe for interim is whats gonna happen likely


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't see Overeem fighting in 2 weeks. He's not even under contract, nor has he been training recently (presumably). Reem has all of the leverage, and the UFC paying out of their ass just to get this fight isn't what they're going to do.

Barnett said he'd take the fight, so give it to him. Rothwell, too.


----------



## Buttermaker

Yeah Overeem isn't even signed to a contract so I don't see that happening.. Its either Rothwell or Barnett, besides that Id say the HW tilt will be cancelled entirely.


----------



## Slickback

Ahh shit forgot, Overeem's contract was up. Wouldn't be surprised if they jsut scrapped that fight altogether


----------



## Irish Jet

What a fucking disaster. Get the feeling Werdum didn't like that change.

Is Chael still suspended?


----------



## RKing85

legit chance 196 does under 100k buys.


----------



## Blackbeard

Am I the only one who finds Werdum pulling out kinda fishy? He was willing to fight through those injuries for Cain but not Miocic unk2

Some Bad News - 198's chances of happening at Madison Square Garden was dealt a huge blow today.



> A federal judge today denied UFC parent company Zuffa a preliminary injunction that would have allowed the promotion to hold an April 23 event at New York City’s Madison Square Garden.
> 
> According to an order issued today by New York district court judge Kimba M. Wood, the federal court must first rule on Zuffa’s appeal on New York’s MMA ban and won’t interfere with the enforcement of state law.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/ny-federal-judge-denies-ufc-move-to-allow-madison-square-garden-event

Oh and Demian Maia vs. Matt Brown is now set for May 14th in Brazil.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/matt-brown-vs-demian-maia-scrap-added-to-mays-ufc-fight-night-87-in-brazil


----------



## Slickback

I can easily see that fight going the same way as the Gunner fight


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Blackbeard said:


> Am I the only one who finds Werdum pulling out kinda fishy? He was willing to fight through those injuries for Cain but not Miocic unk2
> 
> Some Bad News - 198's chances of happening at Madison Square Garden was dealt a huge blow today.


Well, since he has been training for Cain maybe he thought that even with his injury he could beat him. Apparently he was injured when he beat him the first time. If he actually is injured I don't see why he would risk losing his belt against Miocic, who he wasn't training for, on 2 weeks notice. 



> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/ny-federal-judge-denies-ufc-move-to-allow-madison-square-garden-event
> 
> Oh and Demian Maia vs. Matt Brown is now set for May 14th in Brazil.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/matt-brown-vs-demian-maia-scrap-added-to-mays-ufc-fight-night-87-in-brazil


Maia :banderas


----------



## B-Dawg

There are rumors that the UFC offered Stipe $1 Million to fight Jon Jones @ 196 for the interim UFC Heavyweight Championship. I think it's bullshit, but who knows.

With that said, UFC 196 is now going to air for free on Fox Sports 1. Good move, imo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Not really an exciting card but you can't really complain with a free card. Pleased that the card is free now.


----------



## Slickback

For free, that a pretty stacked card. 

(Y)















Banter :banderas


----------



## RKing85

If the UFC kept it as a PPV, they were going to take a financial bath.

by moving it to free tv, they are taking a financial bath.

But at least this is better for the fans. Nice move UFC.


----------



## Blackbeard

McMansion's Maid said:


> *There are rumors that the UFC offered Stipe $1 Million to fight Jon Jones @ 196 for the interim UFC Heavyweight Championship*. I think it's bullshit, but who knows.
> 
> With that said, UFC 196 is now going to air for free on Fox Sports 1. Good move, imo.


Bruh :done 

I did see Jones tweet/instagram about being willing to fight Stipe if it was for THE HW title.

Making that card now free was the smart move to do.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Free is always good.

Credit to Hendricks and Thompson for agreeing to a 5 rounder this late in their camps. Can't see past Hendricks wrestle-fucking his way to a decision either way though.

Interested to see this Mickey Gall guy on Fight Pass too. Hoping he's only okay as a fighter so that CM Punk has a chance in his debut haha


----------



## Slickback

I hope he merks his opponent in 1 round so CM Punk shits his pants


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Haha, I like a good underdog story. Everyone is expecting the 37 year old former pro wrestler with no real athletic experience to come into the UFC and suck. I'd like to see the training at Roufusport pay off, and Punk to come in and impressively beat some scrubs.

Then he might work his way to a big PPV fight with a known welterweight and get slaughtered. I'd expect that.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692053953656139776
:lol


----------



## Blackbeard

Oh shit, Ferguson vs. Nurmagomedov is now happening on April 16th :woo :woo :woo



> Ferguson (20-3 MMA, 10-1 UFC), who’s won seven straight fights, was initially slated to rematch Michael Johnson (16-10 MMA, 8-6 UFC), who’s dropped two straight, at UFC 196 on March 5. However, according to MMAFighting.com, Johnson was forced off the card for undisclosed reasons, and Ferguson is now targeted for the matchup with Nurmagomedov (22-0 MMA, 6-0).
> 
> UFC on FOX 19 is expected to take place April 16, though a venue and host city haven’t been finalized. The main card airs on FOX following prelims on FOX Sports 1 and UFC Fight Pass.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/khabib-nurmagomedov-vs-tony-ferguson-targeted-for-ufc-on-fox-19-in-april

Shogun vs. Evans is finally going to happen on the same night :mark:



> Two former UFC champions are reportedly slated to meet in April at UFC on FOX 19.
> 
> Former light-heavyweight titleholders Mauricio Rua (23-10 MMA, 7-8 UFC) and Rashad Evans (19-4-1 MMA, 14-4-1 UFC) will meet at the April 16 network-televised event, possibly in Tampa, Fla., according to Combate.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/shogun-vs-evans-chiesa-vs-dariush-targeted-for-ufc-on-fox-19-in-april


----------



## Blackbeard

Khabib's now claiming that fight is going to be a five round title eliminator :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/khabib-nurmagomedov-says-bout-with-tony-ferguson-is-5-round-title-eliminator


----------



## Slickback

Thats if... Khabib doesn't blow out his knee again


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, I don't see any reason to get excited. This fight was supposed to happen twice before, I believe, and it never did. I won't be interested in the bout until it's fight week and we're in the clear.

*Edit: *


----------



## RKing85

yeah, if that fight happens, I'm pretty pumped for it. Should be a number 1 contenders fight.

God do I ever hope Bader wins this weekend. Never liked Johnson.


----------



## Blackbeard

People actually want to see Bader win? :wee-bey


----------



## KC Armstrong

Blackbeard said:


> People actually want to see Bader win? :wee-bey



Unless someone is related to Bader I don't see how you can prefer watching him fight over Rumble Johnson. Rumble is gonna knock him out, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Blackbeard

Yeah I just have a hard time picturing Bader being able to keep Rumble down long enough to avoid being clipped. He's not Cormier. Stranger things have happened though, Bader has been on a great run as of late.

I just really want to see Rumble vs. Bones. If Jon defeats him then he will have truly cleaned out the division IMO.


----------



## McQueen

I don't like Johnson but Bader is the most boring fighter I've ever seen so I hope he gets wrecked and this talk of him getting a title shot gets squashed. .


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't want Bader to win - of course I'd rather see Rumble get a title shot - but I believe that DC laid out the gameplan to beat Rumble, and it plays to Bader's strengths. Rumble would be decimated by Jones/DC, but sure, it's still a more interesting matchup. I see Bader smothering him for a few rounds before getting a ground-and-pound TKO.

Bader's also a pretty good guy, while Rumble is a piece of shit, so there's that too.


----------



## Stormbringer

May I ask why Rumble is a piece of shit?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

We really don't need to see Jones/Rumble because I don't think it would even be close. I thought a Jones/Gus rematch would have been a good fight after the first one was fairly close, but not that sure about that now after he got beaten by both Rumble and DC. Is there even anyone else good in that division, those 4 are literally the only top guns I can think of.


----------



## Slickback

DX-Superkick said:


> May I ask why Rumble is a piece of shit?


I think Rumble has had some trouble with domestic violence in the past but dont quote me on that


----------



## Blackbeard

Wasn't that disproven though? I thought the UFC suspended Rumble and did their own investigation or something?



Rockhead said:


> We really don't need to see Jones/Rumble because I don't think it would even be close. I thought a Jones/Gus rematch would have been a good fight after the first one was fairly close, but not that sure about that now after he got beaten by both Rumble and DC. Is there even anyone else good in that division, those 4 are literally the only top guns I can think of.


We're all assuming of course that Bones is going to be the same fighter when he comes back. For all we know his new found love of weightlifting and adding muscle mass to his physique might hamper him. Just a thought. Cormier made a great point that Bones unique lanky structure worked well for him, a bulky Jon Jones might be slower and more plodding, less mobile and more predictable.

But If his new Uber physique only enhances his abilities then the HW division better watch out :mark:


----------



## Walls

Pretty positive Bader is going to sleep tonight. I think it's going to be similar to the Rumble/Davis fight. More looking forward to Barnett/Rothwell, though.


----------



## RapShepard

Walls said:


> Pretty positive Bader is going to sleep tonight. I think it's going to be similar to the Rumble/Davis fight. More looking forward to Barnett/Rothwell, though.


To be honest I keep having this feelng Bader goes all TUF 8 era Bader and KO's Rumble. Not saying I'm ruling out any possibility of Rumble going all One Punch Man.

But it just feels like Bader is about to go into that " you're not getting a title shot period" territory Fitch and Edgar have been in.

I could totally see Bader winning this fight then having to fight Gus in the meantime because you know Dana loves to pull the " ____ has a title shot, but idk why he wouldn't want to stay active"


----------



## RKing85

The UFC also "investigated" Travis Browne for domestic issues and didn't find anything.

People don't like Johnson cause of the domestic abuses allegations in the past, and also that he has missed weight on 4 different occasions I believe.

I want Bader to win, but I think Johnson is going to.


----------



## Buttermaker

Bruce Leroy looks pretty good thus far. Big ass smile on his face, nothing seems to knock that off..


----------



## Klunderbunker

Hope Rothwell goes nuts and picks up a W!


----------



## Stephen90

Northcutt just lost holy shit


----------



## RKing85

Sage lost 

Not saying I've lost the will to live.......but almost.

Not really surprized. Sage was going to get exposed sooner or later. It was obvious from his last fight that he has some giant holes in his game. He's only 19 though. Just going to get better.


----------



## Irish Jet

Hilarious. He lost and looked absolutely terrible. No ground game whatsoever.

Hope he crashes and burns now. The less Jesus freaks the better. He deserves some bad karma for looking like that.


----------



## BehindYou

Who have people got in Rothwell vs Barnett?


----------



## BehindYou

Don't think anyone saw it going down like that.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Barnett losing by sub :heyman5


----------



## Stormbringer

Rumble murdered Ryan...


----------



## RKing85

Johnson won 

But Rothwell with the Submission victory


----------



## Slickback

This is why I wanna see Rumble vs Jones. Rumble in the first round is as dangerous as anyone, albeit Bader's take down attempt was quite pathetic. 



Lol Sage lost :lmao Shame Dana


----------



## Blackbeard

Bader either had a brain fart or was too scared to stand with Rumble. Shooting from that far out was silly. He's pretty much a gatekeeper at this point.

I really hope we get to see Rumble vs. Bones later in the year. He's extremely dangerous, even for someone like Jon.

Fucking Rothwell screwed up my accumulator :MAD


----------



## TCE

I hope Bader gets the Okami/Fitch/Shields treatment now, and is cut. Dude is boring as shit and is just going to eliminate potential contenders laying on people. 

Is he a top 10, sure? But I'd rather watch grass grow than watch his fights, unless he's getting KTFO.


----------



## RKing85

still can't believe Rothwell won by submission. Barnett's first real submission loss in his career (not counting tap to strikes or injury)

Johnson I think would have a better chance at winning the HW title than he does the LHW title.


----------



## Blackbeard

That UFC on FOX 19 card is shaping up nicely :mark:

_Tony Ferguson vs. Khabib Nurmagomedov
Rashad Evans vs. Mauricio Rua
Michael Chiesa vs. Beneil Dariush
Dan Henderson vs. Lyoto Machida
Bethe Correia vs. Raquel Pennington_

:mark:

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/01/ufc-on-fox-19-keeps-growing-with-rematch-between-dan-henderson-lyoto-machida

EDIT -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693971224876052480
I guess Bones won't be moving up to HW until next year then. I respect him for wanting to face Gus again and prove he's the better fighter.


----------



## RapShepard

Bendo to Bellator that's crazy with him being a former champ and coming off wins. I wonder if that Bellator money will have more top guys saying fuck this Reebok deal


----------



## Blackbeard

Interesting, very interesting indeed. I wonder if Ubereem will jump ship as well :hmm:

EDIT - Bendo vs. Daley please.


----------



## Stephen90

RapShepard said:


> Bendo to Bellator that's crazy with him being a former champ and coming off wins. I wonder if that Bellator money will have more top guys saying fuck this Reebok deal


Hopefully Bellator starts moving away from these freak show fights and starts trying to be a real MMA company.


----------



## Lm2

i feel like its a hit and miss with reem, hes close to a title shot, but he wont get the money bellator offers him in ufc.


----------



## Slickback

Big loss for the UFC. Benson will whoop ass and get paid in Bellator so good for him 












:lmao


----------



## Lm2

Bones said:


> Big loss for the UFC. Benson will whoop ass and get paid in Bellator so good for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


your sig man :mark: the goat and former goat


----------



## Buttermaker

Legendmaker said:


> i feel like its a hit and miss with reem, hes close to a title shot, but he wont get the money bellator offers him in ufc.


I don't like the idea of Overeem going to Bellator. I'm hoping he sticks around the UFC and gets a shot at the title.


----------



## Blackbeard

Legendmaker said:


> i feel like its a hit and miss with reem, hes close to a title shot, but he wont get the money bellator offers him in ufc.


_Bellator_ could also possibly offer him Fedor.


----------



## Lm2

Thats the thing, i feel like Reem knows hes so close to the title shot, id put him top 3, but if he wants money i feel like hell go to bellator till dana gives him what he wants.


----------



## Slickback

Didnt he get paid around 500,000 for his fight against JDS?


----------



## RapShepard

Legendmaker said:


> Thats the thing, i feel like Reem knows hes so close to the title shot, id put him top 3, but if he wants money i feel like hell go to bellator till dana gives him what he wants.


i'd say 5 I have Werdum, Stipe, Cain, and Rothwell over him


----------



## RapShepard

Stephen90 said:


> Hopefully Bellator starts moving away from these freak show fights and starts trying to be a real MMA company.


I like the freak show fights, nothing wrong with consequenceless MMA. They just shouldn't headline imo


----------



## Buttermaker

Werdum, Cain, Reem, Dos Antos, Rothwell...

Nothing against Big Ben but Overeem looked like a complete tool against him.. Plus hes beaten Dos Santos and is 1/1 vs the Champion.


----------



## watts63

Awesome signing for Bellator. Benson gonna be knocking people out like Phil Davis & Coker will be selling Bendo replica toothpicks!


----------



## Stephen90

RapShepard said:


> I like the freak show fights, nothing wrong with consequenceless MMA. They just shouldn't headline imo


Can't lie I'm pumped for Shamrock vs Gracie 3. Even though the fight will be terrible.


----------



## Slickback

Stephen90 said:


> Can't lie I'm pumped for Shamrock vs Gracie 3. Even though the fight will be terrible.


Don't forget fixed as fuck probably lol


----------



## SHIRLEY

No more Reebok bo shit for Bendo


----------



## Stephen90

Bones said:


> Don't forget fixed as fuck probably lol


Shamrock vs Kimbo wasn't fixed neither fighter has hardly any skill. So the fight came off awkward as fuck.


----------



## Cashmere

Bones said:


> :lmao


Please end this Anjos :hogan


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Lm2

hoping RDA kos mcgregor, also i can't believe how so many fans were going off on sage for losing, hes respectful kid and is 19 lol so many haters.


----------



## Slickback

Wasnt even in a full camp before this lol ,was going to school. 

Now that hes at Tri Star we can see his potential


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Dana on Garbage Time saying Jones/Cormier in April and Weidman/Rockhold 2 at 199


----------



## Blackbeard

I have a feeling Weidman might retain his title in the rematch.

FYI Bellator signed Sergei Kharitonov today and there's rumors going around that they're making a big play for Ubereem.


----------



## Slickback

No more spinning shit for Weidman.


----------



## Lm2

Blackbeard said:


> I have a feeling Weidman might retain his title in the rematch.
> 
> FYI Bellator signed Sergei Kharitonov today and there's rumors going around that they're making a big play for Ubereem.


dude Rockhold is the champ lol


----------



## Slickback

Pretty sure he meant to write regain lol. 


Itd be interesting to see how UFC responds to Bellator's signings especially if Overeem goes aswell.


----------



## RKing85

People are also forgetting that Sage fought 3 times in 4 months. That's going to take a toll on anybody.

Think Rockhold is going to retain against Weidman.

Really like the Benson/Koreshkov fight in Bellator.

Never been a big a Kharitonov fan as a lot of people are.

Dana's posters boys are dropping like flies. Ronda, Paige, Sage. Conor should be worried.......


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Tim Means got busted for doping.

Was looking forward to the Cowboy fight.


----------



## jamzmaxwell

Where is ronda rousey now?


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Blackbeard

Legendmaker said:


> dude Rockhold is the champ lol


You know what I meant! :damnyou



jamzmaxwell said:


> Where is ronda rousey now?


Licking her wounds in Hollywood.


----------



## NakNak

We are like a month away for UFC 196
CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!


----------



## Blackbeard

NakNak said:


> We are like a month away for UFC 196
> CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!


:woo :woo :woo

I should check out the odds. Oh wow, McGregor is the favorite over here, perhaps I should stick a small sum on RDA :hmm:


----------



## NakNak

Blackbeard said:


> :woo :woo :woo
> 
> I should check out the odds. Oh wow, McGregor is the favorite over here, perhaps I should stick a small sum on RDA :hmm:


Personally I'm rooting for McGregor :thecause

But...I can't lie: RDA is a fucking legit beast, he is the "underdog", but I still think he has a high chance of winning this.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Bendo bringing back the Monday Night Wars :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Donald 'Cowboy' Cerrone now meets Alex 'Cowboy' Oliveira in Pittsburgh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I always get proven wrong when I predict against McGregor, so I'll keep my mouth shut.

Team RDA tho.

Hopefully Weidman wins fight two.


----------



## NakNak

Rooting for Rockhold...no matter what the result is, we know one thing


----------



## Slickback

^^^Cringiest shit that ever took place in the octagon. 

Tecia Torres vs. Rose Namajunas 2 targeted for UFC on FOX 19, holy shit this is going to be a great card. (if no injuries)


----------



## Blackbeard

> “*I can’t even say how many texts and calls from other fighters asking me, ‘What did the UFC bring to the table? What did Bellator bring to the table? How did they treat you? Was Lorenzo mad? Did Dana get all mad? “A ton of fighters hit me up and asked me that and asked for advice*.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/02/bendo-brushes-off-whites-parting-shot-now-advising-other-potential-free-agents

The whole ship is getting ready to jump :mark:


----------



## Lm2

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/ufc-chuck-liddell-offers-to-train-ronda-rousey-if-she-needs-any-help-020516

Even with Chuck her standup still won't beat holm in my opinion.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I hope he loses. That's fairly gay.


----------



## RKing85

Liddell wants to help train Rousey? So Rousey is going to learn to win by eye poking?

Shouldn't she go to Jon Jones if she wants to learn that?


----------



## Buttermaker

Fight Night Prediction

*Johnny Hendricks* 5th Round TKO vs Stephen Thompson 
Hendricks gas tank is gonna take over late, finishing the fight before the final bell

*Roy Nelson* 2nd Round KO vs Jared Rosholt
This fight has a few different potential outcomes. A slow plodding tilt with Rosholt grinding out a victory, a slow plodding tilt that Nelson ends violently or Big Country tags him a few times, ending it early. I'm going with option 2

Ovince Saint Preux vs* Rafael Cavalcante* 3rd round TKO
I think the old Cavalcante shows up today, keeping the fight fairly competitive until late when he finishes it.

*Joseph Benavidez * Unanimous decision vs Zach Makovsky
Benavidez cruises to an easy victory

*Misha Cirkunov* 2nd round TKO vs Alex Nicholson
Unfortunetly Nicholson's fairly tale weekend ends tonight, and it ends violently


----------



## Stephen90

RKing85 said:


> Liddell wants to help train Rousey? So Rousey is going to learn to win by eye poking?
> 
> Shouldn't she go to Jon Jones if she wants to learn that?


Liddell sounded pretty bombed in that interview. Not sure if he even remember saying that.


----------



## MOX

How to Make Friends & Influence People by Conor McGregor


----------



## Slickback

Conor is love Conor is life


----------



## RKing85

I refuse to pay any attention to those awards until they get rid of the Ring Girl of the Year category.


----------



## Slickback

Fight Companion is on tonight aswell lads for anyone who is interested.

:mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

Is there a way to get the link to videos put with them? I cant watch them on my phone/ps4 without linking to YouTube.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Official new GOAT Mickey Gall hypetrain begins :mark:

gonna fuck Punk up worse than ryback did :banderas


----------



## TCE

CM Punk shit himself in the crowd lol.


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Ray

Going to go out and make a bold prediction that Gall submits Punk in the first. Perhaps even quicker than he did Jackson.

I'd be very surprised if Punk beats Gall because not only does he have the lack of experience and age factor working against him, but also because Gall isn't some schmuck off the street. He's a decent prospect who's a brown belt in BJJ, has a couple amateur fights, and who's won NAGA tournaments. 

If they REALLY wanted CM Punk to win in his debut, they might as well have given him Mike Jackson because at least Punk could've plausibly won that fight. But as it stands, he'll most likely get devoured by a young hungry lion.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mike Jackson was absolutely pathetic, but that was pretty much expected. That's why Dana never even put the option of Mike getting Punk on the table. He knew there was no chance in hell this jabroni was gonna win tonight. 

I don't like Punk's chances at all. Yes, Gall destroyed a shitty opponent tonight, but he's younger, more athletic, more experienced and seems to have some decent skills as well. I can already see the GIFs of Punk tapping in that rear naked choke in my head...


By the way, the new UFC 196 promo is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## samizayn

Ray said:


> Going to go out and make a bold prediction that Gall submits Punk in the first. Perhaps even quicker than he did Jackson.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if Punk beats Gall because not only does he have the lack of experience and age factor working against him, but also because Gall isn't some schmuck off the street. He's a decent prospect who's a brown belt in BJJ, has a couple amateur fights, and who's won NAGA tournaments.
> 
> If they REALLY wanted CM Punk to win in his debut, they might as well have given him Mike Jackson because at least Punk could've plausibly won that fight. But as it stands, he'll most likely get devoured by a young hungry lion.


I was thinking this too. But tfw Punk is secretly BJ Penn 2.0 and has trained to brown belt in the time he's started training :mj2

Other realistic prospect is Gall gets a TKO. I feel it will be one of those situations where the grappling becomes "too obvious"


----------



## Stormbringer

Great series from Pyle at the end there.


----------



## Slickback

We finally have an opponent folks

Gall vs Punk :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker

Didn't get the finish correct but I'm 1 for 1 in my predictions so far.


----------



## Stormbringer

Man do all flyweights suck or is it just the top 10?


----------



## RKing85

That Diego Rivas knockout.

Damn. Hose me down!


----------



## Slickback

DX-Superkick said:


> Man do all flyweights suck or is it just the top 10?


Why do they suck?


----------



## Stormbringer

Whole lot of nothing happened in that fight. But that's the thing, that's the story of the entire division save for a handful of fights.


----------



## Buttermaker

Main event time fuckers :mark:


----------



## Slickback

*WONDERBOY*


----------



## Stormbringer

Perfect performance. My God!


----------



## samizayn

A lot of wrong picks, but the ones I got wrong ended up pleasing me in one way or another  (Except the HW uppercard, was slow AF) Good card overall!


----------



## Slickback

Not even mad Wonder boy fucked up my bet. That was spectacular to watch.


----------



## EyeZac

:YES

Go have a cry Hendricks!


----------



## Slickback

Getting better on the replims recently but at the same time worse for the main events lol


----------



## TCE

Fuck yes Wonderboy! Savage!


----------



## Mr. Socko

https://vine.co/v/i1bU0a5ZzXB

Well I'm off to start training for my UFC debut after hearing that

All Hail Based Wonderboy


----------



## Irish Jet

Seems like a fucking awesome guy too. 

Honestly thought Hendricks looked dreadful. You could see the look of defeat on his face a few minutes in. I wonder if the new testing/IV bans had an impact. 

The potential match-ups at Welterweight are just insane. Wonderboy against either Condit/Lawler would be outrageous - Maia and McDonald would also be interesting match-ups for him. Fucking Woodley there fucking everything up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Thompson is great but I didn't expect Hendricks to get clowned like that. Pure domination. I agree that Welterweight is a great division with some great fighters. 

Don't care much for the Cowboy v Cowboy card outside of the main event, I'll still watch though. Waiting on the Silva/Bisping fight. Love him or hate him, Silva fights are kind of must watch. Also great that this one's on TV.


----------



## RKing85

Welterweight is so so deep right now. 

What a performance from Wonderboy.


----------



## RapShepard

As an admitted hater of Hendricks, I was so glad to see him get picked apart and the took out.

Hendricks is a great fighter but whether its victory or defeat he has mastered the art of doing something off putting.

He took me from new fan to hater in a few hours in the GSP fight. It went from damn this guy putting a beating on GSP and should have won the title. Then he had the 70% line and its like fuck you, you can't half ass it then expect people to feel sorry for you.

Then he turned in that final 2 round dud against Lawler. Another fight I thought he won (1-3) but I was very happy to see him get screwed by the judges.

Then he gives that meh Brown performance and does a Frankie type whine for a title shot.

Hendricks is just the only athlete I can think of that I truly dislike. I would love nothing more than to see him go out like Chuck or Jardine in a blaze of getting put to sleep or getting out classed.


----------



## hbkpunk2

RKing85 said:


> Welterweight is so so deep right now.
> 
> What a performance from Wonderboy.


Absolutely he just added to an already crazy division. I can see at least 4/5 guys becoming champion. Lawler better continue to step up he's got too many guys gunning for his head.


----------



## Stormbringer

Irish Jet said:


> Fucking Woodley there fucking everything up.


What? He's ranked cause he wins fights. This isn't wrestling where you can say "he hasn't earned his spot." This is MMA and he beat Jay Heiron in 38 seconds, Koscheck in one round, broke Condit, killed Kim in a minute and beat middleweight Kelvin. He's top ten, like it or not.


----------



## Buttermaker

I can't wait for Gall to smash CM Punk in about 50 seconds. It won't look any different than Gall vs Jackson. Possibly even worse.


----------



## Stephen90

Bones said:


> We finally have an opponent folks
> 
> Gall vs Punk :mark:


Dana White still should have chosen Jason David Frank. Born again Christian vs hardcore atheist. Power Rangers vs WWE. The fight sells itself.


----------



## Stormbringer

Stephen90 said:


> Dana White still should have chosen Jason David Frank. Born again Christian vs hardcore atheist. Power Rangers vs WWE. The fight sells itself.


I wholeheartedly agree. The fight would have made a fuckton of bank and would have gotten coverage in more outlets than UFC would dream of. Punk will bring the WWE market much like Brock did. But JDF would have definitely brought in the nostalgia, YouTube/nerd demographics in addition to being a legitimate MMA fighter with credentials to back it up, again like Brock.

There is truly only one setback in that fight and that is the "smarks" would complain that it's a freakshow match up and UFC doesn't need, "that Bellator shit."


----------



## Slickback

DX-Superkick said:


> What? He's ranked cause he wins fights. This isn't wrestling where you can say "he hasn't earned his spot." This is MMA and he beat Jay Heiron in 38 seconds, Koscheck in one round, broke Condit, killed Kim in a minute and beat middleweight Kelvin. He's top ten, like it or not.


:kobe He in no what broke Condit, did you see the fight?? Yea he was winning but he didnt break him lmao


----------



## NakNak

I will not talk about the Punk situation (he will get KO the fuck out, or will tap, btw, I don't like his chances) and the Main Event (Hendricks is done, Wonderboy was solid as fuck)...






I'm just here to mark out for my fellow chilean :mark::mark::mark:
That knee was...wow. I have no words.


----------



## Stephen90

DX-Superkick said:


> There is truly only one setback in that fight and that is the "smarks" would complain that it's a freakshow match up and UFC doesn't need, "that Bellator shit."


People are already looking at this as a freakshow. If Gall wins people will say he hasn't beaten anyone to prove he belongs in the UFC. If Punk wins people will say he beat a tomato can.


----------



## Stormbringer

Stephen90 said:


> People are already looking at this as a freakshow. If Gall wins people will say he hasn't beaten anyone to prove he belongs in the UFC. If Punk wins people will say he beat a tomato can.


A somebody vs a nobody is one thing. But.....

GREEN RANGER VS WWE'S CM PUNK, screams freakshow. Power Ranger vs "Fake" Wrestler is a negative in this case. Maybe at Mania but not the Octagon. People would only see the surface.


----------



## Rush

The bloke who proposed to his missus at the weigh ins had his jaw snapped out of place on a RNC. Fucking brutal sound. 

Picked up a bit of coin for Wonderboy winning which was handy. Not sure what they're doing but it should be Lawler/Woodley for the belt, Condit/Wonderboy for #1  contender. 



DX-Superkick said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. The fight would have made a fuckton of bank and would have gotten coverage in more outlets than UFC would dream of. Punk will bring the WWE market much like Brock did. But JDF would have definitely brought in the nostalgia, YouTube/nerd demographics in addition to being a legitimate MMA fighter with credentials to back it up, again like Brock.
> 
> There is truly only one setback in that fight and that is the "smarks" would complain that it's a freakshow match up and UFC doesn't need, "that Bellator shit."


1) Yes people would complain about the fight because neither Punk nor a power ranger deserve to be in the UFC. 

2) Don't call MMA fans smarks. This isn't wrestling son. Fuck off back to the WWE section on here for that shit.


----------



## Slickback

Interesting fight, never thought I'd say it, but I got Rothwell finishing JDS in this fight


----------



## Legend797

Another February main event is down as Tim Means is out the bout with Cerrone due to a drug test failure.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Legend797 said:


> Another February main event is down as Tim Means is out the bout with Cerrone due to a drug test failure.


Kurt Angle confirmed to step in


----------



## Blackbeard

Wonderboy vs. Lawler needs to happen! Woodley can fuck off.



Bones said:


>


:wtf2 Don't really see much point in this match up. I would of went with Rothwell vs. Cain II instead.


----------



## NakNak

Blackbeard said:


> Wonderboy vs. Lawler needs to happen! Woodley can fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> :wtf2 Don't really see much point in this match up. I would of went with Rothwell vs. Cain II instead.


I wonder what went down with Carlos Condit having a reunion with UFC, tho. I remember reading this week that he was gonna have one. Oh well. I still want that rematch with Lawler, dammit! :crying:

I feel legit sad everytime I watch or read about Junior Dos Santos. I just feel that way about him. I like him, but has changed so much since that Cain trilogy. It fucked him up forever.


----------



## Blackbeard

NakNak said:


> I wonder what went down with Carlos Condit having a reunion with UFC, tho. I remember reading this week that he was gonna have one. Oh well. I still want that rematch with Lawler, dammit! :crying:
> 
> I feel legit sad everytime I watch or read about Junior Dos Santos. I just feel that way about him. I like him, but has changed so much since that Cain trilogy. It fucked him up forever.


Dos Santos problem is he has an atrocious stand up defense. He's been blocking far too many punches with his face for years now, it was bound to take an effect at some stage. It is sad though, I was a fan of his when he first emerged on the scene.

I am surprised a Condit vs. Lawler rematch wasn't made given how controversial the scores were. I know Carlos has been considering retirement, he's very conscious about not wanting to take too much damage to his brain. It's actually refreshing to see a fighter concerned about his well being for a change.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Wonderboy vs. Lawler needs to happen! Woodley can fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> :wtf2 Don't really see much point in this match up. I would of went with Rothwell vs. Cain II instead.


Cain just had surgery so gonna be out for a while.


----------



## NakNak

Blackbeard said:


> Dos Santos problem is he has an atrocious stand up defense. He's been blocking far too many punches with his face for years now, it was bound to take an effect at some stage. It is sad though, I was a fan of his when he first emerged on the scene.
> 
> I am surprised a Condit vs. Lawler rematch wasn't made given how controversial the scores were. I know Carlos has been considering retirement, he's very conscious about not wanting to take too much damage to his brain. It's actually refreshing to see a fighter concerned about his well being for a change.


I agree, JDS just lacks fight IQ to be honest. It's a damn shame, because his boxing offense was great.

In fact, Condit is very intelligent on this situation IMO. Funny from a guy who is called the "Natural Born Killer" can be such a cool guy that knows what's best for him and his familly and it isn't obsessed with MMA.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones vs. Cormier II is now happening in Vegas since New York seems unable to pull its head out of its ass.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Jon “Bones” Jones in trouble again, accused of driving without a license*




> Just after the UFC announced Jon “Bones” Jones will have a championship fight in April following a long layoff after he crashed into a pregnant woman and took off, KRQE News 13 has learned his driving problems continue.
> 
> Online court documents show on January 31st Jones was cited for driving without a license, registration and insurance, by a Bernalillo County Sheriff’s Deputy.
> 
> 
> http://krqe.com/2016/02/07/jon-bones-jones-in-trouble-again-accused-of-driving-without-a-license/



VINTAGE :jonjones


----------



## Fighter Daron

Is Punk really gonna fight soon?


----------



## Stephen90

Fighter Daron said:


> Is Punk really gonna fight soon?


Yes against Mickey Gall.


----------



## Unorthodox

I hope punk loses so he considers returning to wrestling, it'll be shit only seeing him fight like once or twice a year and at his age it wont be long before he's completely over the hill in MMA.


----------



## Blackbeard

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Jon “Bones” Jones in trouble again, accused of driving without a license*
> 
> VINTAGE :jonjones


:lmao :lmao :lmao

He just won't learn.

EDIT - Apparently it was just a speeding ticket.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Since I'm rich atm I would have been able to see Jones live at MSG. FFS, NY is so crap. :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard

I am beginning to think Werdum might be a disturbed individual. Does he want to fist Conor McGregor????


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696524001972219904


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> He just won't learn.
> 
> EDIT - Apparently it was just a speeding ticket.


Not surprised the story gets blown way out of proportion



Edit - Werdum might be the biggest troll in UFC


----------



## EyeZac

The GOAT better not go stuffing up before his fight with DC.

I can't continue to suffer through this bullshit title reign.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> 1) Yes people would complain about the fight because neither Punk nor a power ranger deserve to be in the UFC.
> 
> 2) Don't call MMA fans smarks. This isn't wrestling son. Fuck off back to the WWE section on here for that shit.


1. I agree on Punk but JDF is just a little too old.

2. When I said smarks it was in quotation marks for a reason. If you cared to read and comprehend the conversation you'd have gather I meant internet/hardcore fans as opposed to casual viewers.

Take your head out of your ass, Hole!


----------



## Joel

@Rush @DX-Superkick - Play nicely.


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> The GOAT better not go stuffing up before his fight with DC.
> 
> I can't continue to suffer through this bullshit title reign.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/02/rep-jon-jones-was-speeding-is-fully-licensed-and-insured


False alarm.



Jon Jones is a changed man guys. :jonjones


----------



## EyeZac

:rusevcrush

Jones should make his entrance on a tank!

What a role model. DC likely shitting himself now, probably thought he had an escape with the speeding thing.


----------



## RKing85

Jon Jones is always going to Jon Jones


----------



## Ray

Thoughts on UFN 82: 

*Stephen Thompson vs. Johny Hendricks:* What a virtuoso performance by Wonderboy. I was always high on his abilities, but for whatever reason he was flying way under the radar these last couple years. Even I had totally forgotten about him. Perhaps that can be attributed to his inactivity or just the level of opposition he was facing not exactly being stellar. I thought Hendricks would be too big a step for him, but my god what a display of talent we saw instead. I think in the long run, Wonderboy losing to Brown early in his career was really a blessing in disguise because it allowed him to mature and grow into the game as opposed to charging in head first into a pool of sharks less than 10 fights into his career. I can vehemently say that we may very well be looking at our next Welterweight champion in Wonderboy before the years end. I think he matches up extremely well against Robbie Lawler, and is a tough out for absolutely anybody at 170 at the moment. Giving any sort of distance to Wonderboy is practically shooting yourself in the foot. The dexterity in his legs is just something to marvel at, and the effectiveness of his kicks to keep his opponents at bay and to deal damage is just incredible. His counter left and right during his sideways stances are ready to fire on demand. And finally, his ground and clinch game has developed nicely. What I was impressed by was Wonderboy was quite proactive in getting those underhooks and cutting the corner as soon as Hendricks tied him up. Brilliantly done. He's truly something out of a video game. It's not all positive though. Wonderboy does have some defensive liabilities cleanly getting tagged in fights previously against Ellenberger, Cote, etc. The sideways stance is magnificent for offense, but defensively leaves you susceptible to overhands and straights. Personally, I think Demian Maia has a very solid chance at beating Wonderboy, but guys like Rory, Woodley, Condit, and Lawler will struggle quite a bit. And by the way, I totally think Wonderboy deserves a title shot. Give him the shot against Lawler next. Woodley can fuck off. 

*Other notables:* 

- Always love seeing Mike Pyle win. He's been a favourite of mine for years, and has had quite the under appreciated career. 

- OSP impressed the hell out of me by beating Feijao on practically one foot. Feijao is someone I was really high on early on in his career. When he throws combinations, he really is impressive, but he clearly has a mental block where he can't pull the trigger at this point. Shame. Wasted talent. He's never been the same since he failed that drug test in Strikeforce. Go figure. Will probably be released. 

- Justin Scoggins, another karate stance fighter who looked great against highly touted Ray Borg. We might see him in title contention sooner rather than later considering the state of 125

In other news, Jones will literally kill DC in their rematch much to my chagrin, and that UFC on FOX card in Florida is really really good.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## EyeZac

I'd love to see Jones wreck Fedor.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


>


lel MMA math


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> 1. I agree on Punk but JDF is just a little too old.
> 
> 2. When I said smarks it was in quotation marks for a reason. If you cared to read and comprehend the conversation you'd have gather I meant internet/hardcore fans as opposed to casual viewers.
> 
> Take your head out of your ass, Hole!


I know what you meant by it but smarks is a wrestling term and has fuck all to do with MMA you clown. 



Joel said:


> @Rush @DX-Superkick - Play nicely.


Jog on and do some proper modding Joel. 



Ray said:


> And by the way, I totally think Wonderboy deserves a title shot. Give him the shot against Lawler next. Woodley can fuck off.


Woodley was already promised the title shot by the UFC. He'll be the next one to sign for Bellator after Bendo went if they fuck him over on this.


----------



## Slickback

Lawler/Woodley next title fight. 

Wonderboy/Condit for title eliminator. 



IMO


----------



## B-Dawg

T-Wood hasn't fought in over a year, and his last win was a split decision over Gastelum. I get part of that is because he was 'promised' a title shot, but still. ut

Give Wonderboy the shot and, if Condit is amenable to the idea, rematch him and Woodley for #1 contendership. Their last fight had a less than satisfying ending. Maia, if he beats Brown, has a strong case as well.


----------



## Lm2

i think diaz vs lawler is something that will happen soon, i personally think it be a good fight,but can see why fans would hate it since diaz is on a 3 fight losing streak


----------



## B-Dawg

WW is so deep right now that I don't see that happening anytime soon. If they were hurting for contenders, maybe, but certainly not now.


----------



## Ray

Woodley hasn't fought in over a year at this point, and is coming off a lacklustre performance against Kelvin Gastelum. And I realize that his inactivity isn't directly attributed to him with the whole Hendricks UFC 192 debacle, but MMA is very much a "What have you done for me lately" sport, so he has a few things working against him. I think what makes Thompson's case stronger is that they just gave Carlos Condit a title shot coming off one win after a year long injury layoff just based on the fact that it would make for an exciting fight. If they're gunning to book the most exciting possible title fight, Wonderboy/Lawler wins hands down over anything else. The one x-factor that may throw a wrench into anybody's future title aspirations is GSP's return. If GSP really wants to return at UFC 200, they're almost undoubtedly going to do Lawler/GSP, and all of a sudden, it's open season in the Welterweight division. 

Also, there's no such thing as "guaranteed" title shots in the UFC. It's almost an oxymoronic phrase. If I had a dollar for every time Dana and/or UFC promised anyone a title shot, I wouldn't need to waste money buying powerball tickets. Rory was promised a title shot if he won against Tarec Saffiedine, but low and behold after Lawler beat Hendricks, Rory was booked against Hector Lombard and they were going to go forward with Lawler/Hendricks 3. If it wasn't for Hendricks tending to injuries and Lombard failing a drug test, Rory would've had to fight Lombard after he was promised a title shot with a win over Tarec.


----------



## RKing85

Well I don't know if you would be that rich, but you would definitly have a few extra dozen dollars in your pocket.

Robbie has 4 legit options for his next title defense. GSP, Condit, Woodley, and Thompson you could all make an argument for. I'm hoping GSP does return and we get Robbie/GSP at 200. And no reason why you couldn't match up 2 of the other 3 on the undercard and get your next contender the same night.


----------



## Slickback

B-Dawg said:


> T-Wood hasn't fought in over a year, and his last win was a split decision over Gastelum. I get part of that is because he was 'promised' a title shot, but still. ut
> 
> Give Wonderboy the shot and, if Condit is amenable to the idea, rematch him and Woodley for #1 contendership. Their last fight had a less than satisfying ending. Maia, if he beats Brown, has a strong case as well.


The only reason I think Woodley should get the next title fight is because he was promised it, and I think its just fucked that hes getting screwed over, doesnt matter whether he deserves it or not.


----------



## Lm2

RDA and HOLM :mark:


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

CM Punk +260
Mickey Gall -380

Gall's 24 and Punk's almost 40

Gall will kill Punk and he'll make it look easy


----------



## Buttermaker

According to Helwani, Punk is set to undergo back surgery, obviously pushing his debut back.. I'm having a hard time believing that he will ever step into the octagon. I wont believe it until the referee tells them to get it on.


----------



## DeeGirl

CM Punk is never going to debut :lmao

I hope all this waiting is worth the beating he gets handed to him :hmm:


----------



## Buttermaker

They are going to have to go through the process of finding a new opponent for him by then, cause if Gall picks up a win or two in the UFC (saying he gets a fight) he will be way to much for Punk to handle.


----------



## Blackbeard

Takers Revenge said:


> According to Helwani, Punk is set to undergo back surgery, obviously pushing his debut back.. I'm having a hard time believing that he will ever step into the octagon. I wont believe it until the referee tells them to get it on.


For fuck sake. Well there goes any plans for Punk debuting at _UFC 200_ out the window.


----------



## Continuum

his back is fine. he's just scared.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wow his debut is gonna get pushed back even further :lmao


----------



## NakNak

Takers Revenge said:


> According to Helwani, Punk is set to undergo back surgery, obviously pushing his debut back.. I'm having a hard time believing that he will ever step into the octagon. I wont believe it until the referee tells them to get it on.


I was a big CM Punk fan...in wrestling.

He is scared as fuck. He will never fight if this continues at this rate :lol


----------



## Continuum

PENTAGON said:


> Wow his debut is gonna get pushed back even further :lmao


its just a matter of time before he tweets "i have decided to retire from the octagon due to my back issues"

and his fans are like THANK YOU PUNK, THANK YOU PUNK YOUR MMA EFFORT WONT BE FORGOTTEN, YOU'RE A TRUE WARRIOR


----------



## aquarius

Does not suprise me. He is a coward and runs when the going gets tough. He saw how his first opponent choked out someone in 45 seconds.

And he all of a sudden needs surgery? Come on.

Phil Brooks is a certified bitch. Living off his past name. Hell, Mike Tyson would enter MMA today and be WAY more legit than Brooks.


----------



## Slickback

Well, I'm just gonna forget this fight is ever gonna happen. 

Fuck CM Punk


----------



## Overcomer

Not long ago he said he was good and ready. Now all of a sudden his back is hurt and it's an issue he's had for years lol. He is a troll.


----------



## Bossdude

The biggest pussy in wrestling has become the biggest pussy in MMA. Phil Brooks is a disgrace and so is his fanbase.


----------



## Oiky

CM Punk, the obnoxious, disrespectful, full of himself, absolute fool will prolong his MMA career as long as he can as he knows full well he is going to get the tar beaten right out of him! How anyone can say Phil Brooks in the Octagon is a good idea is delusional and doesn't know anything about fighting that doesn't have a pre-determined outcome. 

That interview he gave that geezer the other day was disrespectful and he was projecting his fears, very real fears, that he is going to get punched the crap out of, kicked the crap out of and possibly brutally submitted when he steps into the cage. Anyone that steps into ring/cage deserves respect, but still, Punks attitude has made me want to see the inevitable. The devastated look on his face after he has been smashed to pieces.


----------



## Slickback

He saw Gall starch Jackson and realized he just made a big mistake lol


----------



## KC Armstrong

Seriously, this is fucking ridiculous. He was probably begging Dana to fight Mike Jackson instead so he might actually have a shot to win.

By the way, if his back has been killing him for a while now, why the fuck did he lift up Ariel Helwani during his backstage interview on Saturday? Would anyone do something like that if their back was fucked up? Give me a break.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Takes some balls to walk in the Octagon, look a man in the eye, shake his hand, call for a fight in July... and announce an injury four days later.

Punk looked spooked at the Fight Night the other night. Like he would have known Gall was being set up for victory, but he looked absolutely panicked with Gall's dominant performance.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Continuum said:


> his back is fine. he's just scared.


Definitely something wrong with Punk's backbone.


----------



## BornBad

bad news for CM Punk fans awaiting his UFC debut – and any MMA purists counting the days until he gets punched in the face. You're going to have to wait a while longer.

On Wednesday, a spokesperson for UFC confirmed reports that Punk (real name: Phil Brooks) will undergo surgery to repair a herniated disk in his back, pushing back his already delayed UFC debut another 4-6 weeks. The former WWE champion – who signed a deal with UFC in 2014 with the goal of entering the Octagon the following year .– had reportedly been dealing with back issues ever since leaving the world of professional wrestling, and his condition only worsened recently, forcing him to go under the knife.

"My back has always bugged me," Punk told MMAFighting.com. "It got bad enough to the point where I couldn't do anything the week before I went to train with the New Jersey Devils last month. One day I could manage, the next day I couldn't. I've been in agony for almost a month. Chiropractor, acupuncture, massage, cryotherapy...nothing worked."

The news comes just days after Punk learned he'd be facing Mickey Gall .– who defeated Mike Jackson at Saturday's UFC Fight Night 82 – in his UFC debut, which president Dana White was reportedly eyeing for UFC 199 in June. Previously, Punk suffered a shoulder injury while training for the fight, though despite his run of injuries, the 37-year-old remains optimistic that he'll bounce back this year.

"This is just a bump in the road," he said. "I'm positive about this."

A UFC rep said that there is no confirmed date for his first fight. Last year, Punk took Rolling Stone inside Milwaukee's Roufusport MMA Academy, where he was preparing for his UFC debut.

"The entire reason I'm doing this isn't about the fight. It's about learning martial [arts], as well as something about myself," he said. "It's literally all about the journey."



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697492981016821760
unk3


----------



## Annihilus

This was 100% a decision he made after seeing the Gall/Jackson fight, you even saw Punk looking shook and nervous afterwards, like he realized "shit.. I can't beat this guy, that's going to happen to me too and i'll look like a chump". He had this back issue for a while, so by opting to have surgery now he gets to postpone the fight and train longer & have a better chance at success, or if he can't make a good recovery he gets to tuck his tail between his legs and quit before his career even began, using the injury as an excuse so he doesn't look like quite as big a pussy.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Phil Brooks is in the woods crying with a runny nose and looking into a flashlight.


----------



## Tiago

This just in CM Punk officially renames himself to CM Pussy! Seriously the guy is so full of himself that I would acutally love to see him get destroyed in the Octagon. The guy is the biggest prick I´ve ever seen whether in wrestling or MMA. And actually I´don´t even count him as an MMA fighter. Hoy much of a pussy do you have to be to a schedule a fight and four days later "oh no I got an ouchie on my back" Man the fuck up and just admit you don´t have what it takes to fight for real. Why Dana White signed him I´ll never know.


----------



## Slickback

Tiago said:


> This just in CM Punk officially renames himself to CM Pussy! Seriously the guy is so full of himself that I would acutally love to see him get destroyed in the Octagon. The guy is the biggest prick I´ve ever seen whether in wrestling or MMA. And actually I´don´t even count him as an MMA fighter. Hoy much of a pussy do you have to be to a schedule a fight and four days later "oh no I got an ouchie on my back" Man the fuck up and just admit you don´t have what it takes to fight for real. Why Dana White signed him I´ll never know.


$$$$$$$$$$$$ - Thats why Dana signed him, he's bigger than any UFC star except Conor and Rousey wit h0 fights


----------



## EyeZac

Stuff CM Punk, I just want Jon Jones back.


----------



## McQueen

It looks suspicious but I'll give a guy who wrestled for 15 years, most of that time likely without any form of proper healthcare the benefit of the doubt as far as having a potentially bad back that could have been reaggrevated in training.

That being said I still think he'll get wrecked if he does fight and I don't like he just automatically gets to debut in UFC.


----------



## Randy Lahey

So is UFC even making any money off CM Punk if he never fights? How can it take somebody over a year to train just to have one fight? This is looking like a publicity stunt gone wrong for UFC.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Make no mistake about it, CM Punk will change Mickey Gall's bum life


----------



## Arya Dark

*It's best for him to get surgery now than try to fight with a herniated disc. After he loses it's revealed he had a herniated disc and then that becomes an, "excuse". *


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Damn Punk, I hate to say it and I hope I'm wrong, but this situation sounds like a fighter running scared. Haven't seen or heard about the other parts of his training , but I know his standup was considered a joke, or at least it was as of two months ago.

Some guys just more gifted then others.


----------



## Londrick

If he never fights, it makes putting him in their video game all the more hilarious.


----------



## B-Dawg

Jesus Christ, this thread has become a cesspool. It's a 4 to 6 week recovery - the same surgery that Cain Velasquez just had done - this isn't going to sideline him for months on end. You're all just retarded smarks looking for something to laugh at for no valid reason. He's 37, he wrestled for many, many years, and has had innumerous injuries as a result of that. He's going to experience more injuries throughout his MMA career, however long it may be. On top of that, he's entering a sport where if you enter the Octagon with an injury like that, it could mean the difference between him winning his debut or being put to sleep. This isn't some Pat-a-Cake nursery school shit like the WWE where he could just slug his way through a match.

I hope Punk recovers quickly, fights within the next 6 months, and dominates so you all will crawl back into your holes. But then again, I am sure there'll be an excuse for that, too.


----------



## Buttermaker

B-Dawg said:


> Jesus Christ, this thread has become a cesspool. It's a 4 to 6 week recovery - the same surgery that Cain Velasquez just had done - this isn't going to sideline him for months on end. You're all just retarded smarks looking for something to laugh at for no valid reason. He's 37, he wrestled for many, many years, and has had innumerous injuries as a result of that. He's going to experience more injuries throughout his MMA career, however long it may be. On top of that, he's entering a sport where if you enter the Octagon with an injury like that, it could mean the difference between him winning his debut or being put to sleep. This isn't some Pat-a-Cake nursery school shit like the WWE where he could just slug his way through a match.
> 
> I hope Punk recovers quickly, fights within the next 6 months, and dominates so you all will crawl back into your holes. But then again, I am sure there'll be an excuse for that, too.


The timing doesn't seem a bit odd to you?


----------



## B-Dawg

No. Fighters pull out of fights all the time. Are you saying that I should believe that CM Punk is scared to fight Mickey fucking Gall? There isn't any time that Punk could've gotten the surgery that casuals wouldn't have called suspicious. 



Punk said:


> "It got bad enough to the point where I couldn't do anything the week before I went to train with the New Jersey Devils last month. One day I could manage, the next day I couldn't. I've been in agony for almost a month. Chiropractor, acupuncture, massage, cryotherapy ... nothing worked."


It just seems like it got to a critical mass and he had to get surgery. He said he learned that he needed surgery before the Gall fight, but kept it to himself until after. The dude is damaged goods, he is going to get injured. That is just the nature of this sport, an especially at his age with as many injuries as he's had. He had a fucked up shoulder, now it's his back. There will be more.


----------



## Blackbeard

Londrick said:


> If he never fights, it makes putting him in their video game all the more hilarious.


As opposed to already featuring Bruce Lee and Mike Tyson :mj


----------



## Slickback

Then why was Punk trying to lift Ariel up on fight night if he knew his back was fucked


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> Then why was Punk trying to lift Ariel up on fight night if he knew his back was fucked


Yeah I don't like calling a man a coward or anything but this while situation is very suspicious to me. The timing of this surgery is unintentionally hilarious, everything was all fine and dandy up until he witnessed Gall in action :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer

McQueen said:


> I don't like he just automatically gets to debut in UFC.


As of right now, Amir Saddollah is the only man who's entire MMA career was fought in the Octagon. Do you know him? If you don't then I just have to say that Punk won't be the first so you can't ride Punk for it. It's been done before.

Hell Kimbo debuted on live tv for EliteXC. I know it's not UFC, but you get the point. There is precedent for this type of thing, celebrity or not.


----------



## Slickback

Ah no its not the same as Amir Saddollah cause he got to the UFC through TUF, so we got to see him fight. 

I heard Punk offered Dana that option, but he went against it, so its a fuck up on UFC part, but its not the same.

Also cant compare with Kimbo cause this is the UFC


----------



## Buttermaker

DX-Superkick said:


> As of right now, Amir Saddollah is the only man who's entire MMA career was fought in the Octagon. Do you know him? If you don't then I just have to say that Punk won't be the first so you can't ride Punk for it. It's been done before.
> 
> Hell Kimbo debuted on live tv for EliteXC. I know it's not UFC, but you get the point. There is precedent for this type of thing, celebrity or not.


Matt Mitrione fits that bill as well.


----------



## Cashmere

Legendmaker said:


> RDA and HOLM :mark:


I didn't think it was possible, but Tate's tits have gotten bigger :zayn3


----------



## Blackbeard

Feraligatr said:


> I didn't think it was possible, but Tate's tits have gotten bigger :zayn3


So there's this thing called breast enhancement surgery


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> So there's this thing called breast enhancement surgery


So Caraway can't even get credit for that lol :mj


----------



## TCE

DX-Superkick said:


> As of right now, Amir Saddollah is the only man who's entire MMA career was fought in the Octagon. Do you know him? If you don't then I just have to say that Punk won't be the first so you can't ride Punk for it. It's been done before.
> 
> Hell Kimbo debuted on live tv for EliteXC. I know it's not UFC, but you get the point. There is precedent for this type of thing, celebrity or not.


Matt Mitrione disagrees.

Matt Riddle also had his first pro fight in the UFC, I'm not sure if he had an amateur background, however. He's since fought for other promotions since being released.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> So there's this thing called breast enhancement surgery


She needs talent enhancement surgery.

:draper2


----------



## TCE




----------



## McQueen

DX-Superkick said:


> As of right now, Amir Saddollah is the only man who's entire MMA career was fought in the Octagon. Do you know him? If you don't then I just have to say that Punk won't be the first so you can't ride Punk for it. It's been done before.
> 
> Hell Kimbo debuted on live tv for EliteXC. I know it's not UFC, but you get the point. There is precedent for this type of thing, celebrity or not.


I remember Amir but like others said he came up through TUF.

I'm not saying I don't get it, its good for business, but I don't have to like it either.


----------



## Buttermaker

Was just notified of some sad news.. Former UFC Heavyweight Champion, and the owner of possibly the greatest slam in MMA history Kevin Randleman passed away at age 44..


----------



## TCE

A true pioneer of the sport. He got into the sport through his longtime friend Mark Coleman.

RIP Kevin Randleman. 44 is way too young.

One of about 5 fighters to follow me on Twitter, too.


----------



## RKing85

Matt Mitrione has also fought his entire MMA career in the UFC.

RIP Randleman.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Takers Revenge said:


> Was just notified of some sad news.. Former UFC Heavyweight Champion, and the owner of possibly the greatest slam in MMA history Kevin Randleman passed away at age 44..


Oh... This is sadder than when he KO'd Mirko and crushed my dream to see Fedor vs Cro Cop


----------



## watts63

R.I.P. Monster.


----------



## Slickback

Takers Revenge said:


> Was just notified of some sad news.. Former UFC Heavyweight Champion, and the owner of possibly the greatest slam in MMA history Kevin Randleman passed away at age 44..


RIP BEAST.




Anderson roasted Bisping in that video hahahahahahaha. Such a tool


----------



## SHIRLEY

DONKEY KONG :mj2


----------



## Buttermaker

SHIRLEY said:


> DONKEY KONG :mj2


He's the inspiration for Sakuraba's epic marioncard entrance.


----------



## Fighter Daron

TCE said:


>


I don't know who Bisping thinks he is, such a prick.


----------



## Lm2

lol anderson speaking truth, hes just upset he never got a title shot


----------



## NakNak

Bisping man, what a sad man :lol

Anderson owned him like a fucking boss!


----------



## Blackbeard

TCE said:


>


I see Michael still hasn't learned his lesson :francis

Silva is going to molest him.



Takers Revenge said:


> Was just notified of some sad news.. Former UFC Heavyweight Champion, and the owner of possibly the greatest slam in MMA history Kevin Randleman passed away at age 44..


WTF? So young :sad: R.I.P


----------



## Slickback

:mj2


----------



## Blackbeard

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Bas doesn't want to get touched even though he just put his hand on Kevin's shoulder :mj

Man, I miss the _PRIDE_ days so much :sad:


----------



## TCE

Blackbeard said:


> I see Michael still hasn't learned his lesson :francis
> 
> Silva is going to molest him.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? So young :sad: R.I.P


KEVIN RANDLEMAN HAS KNOCKED OUT MIRKO CRO COP!!!! THE MONSTER HAS KNOCKED OUT MIRKO CRO COP!!!!

Highlight of Mauro Ranallo's career, right there.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Bones said:


> :mj2


:lmao Facken 'Ell, that was awesome.


----------



## Slickback

Next 3 weeks. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

Can someone please enlighten me to why everyone keeps bringing up Viagra in regards to Anderson Silva? I am completely out of the loop :wtf2


----------



## Slickback

He thought the shit he was taking that got him busted for PED's, was viagra lol :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

:maisie 

Fucking hell Andy :lmao


----------



## FTorres9

Can anyone please help me out, I remember seeing a picture of Conor McGregor in the octagon fighting and he's smiling after being hit looking batsh*t crazy asking for more, it was such a cool picture but i cant find it anywhere

Does anyone know how i can find it or send a link to if or if you even know who it was he was fighting in the pic that would be really cool


----------



## Stipe Tapped

FTorres9 said:


> Can anyone please help me out, I remember seeing a picture of Conor McGregor in the octagon fighting and he's smiling after being hit looking batsh*t crazy asking for more, it was such a cool picture but i cant find it anywhere
> 
> Does anyone know how i can find it or send a link to if or if you even know who it was he was fighting in the pic that would be really cool


That was during the Chad Mendes fight at UFC 189 last July.

I'm thinking Anderson finishes Bisping early. Viagra or not, he's the GOAT.


----------



## Certified G

Bones said:


> Next 3 weeks. :mark:


Don't forget about this one next Friday.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Oh lord, completely forgot about that event. So hype.


----------



## Slickback

Lets just hope both of the mdont die in the ring


----------



## Blackbeard

Certified G said:


> Don't forget about this one next Friday.


Why the fuck is he holding a sledgehammer? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698985202584940545
:mj4 :mj4 :mj4


----------



## EyeZac

Zydeco said:


> That was during the Chad Mendes fight at UFC 189 last July.
> 
> I'm thinking Anderson finishes Bisping early. Viagra or not, *he's the GOAT.*


:jonjones

Dominates the Light Heavyweight division with 2-3 weeks worth of training for his fights while drinking and taking all kinds of drugs. Only loss is because of a referee mistake. He'd be in the Hall of Fame if he retired today and he's only 28.

_*GOAT.*_


----------



## Blackbeard

If Bones can win back (_I know he never lost it but whatevs_) his LHW crown, defeat Rumble and then beat Gustffson in a more decisive fashion he'll have an incredibly strong case for being THE GOAT. But......IF.....after that he then moves up to HW and wins the title, then he'll be THE Undisputed GOAT IMO.


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> If Bones can win back (_I know he never lost it but whatevs_) his LHW crown, defeat Rumble and then beat Gustffson in a more decisive fashion he'll have an incredibly strong case for being THE GOAT. But......IF.....after that he then moves up to HW and wins the title, then he'll be THE Undisputed GOAT IMO.


Jones barely trained for the fight with Gus and it was a fairly even fight.

Think about that for a minute. He barely trained and still managed to beat a guy who was preparing for the biggest fight of his life.

I really don't see any of these guys standing a chance against a fully focused (no drinking, drugs or partying) Jon Jones.

If Jones wins the Heavyweight title than it's over. I already rank him above everyone but I can see why people would still give Anderson the nod. I don't think he needs to beat Rumble or Gus to prove his GOAT status. I personally would love for him to win the LHW title and then go straight up to HW and become champion. Once Jones takes the HW gold the discussion is done.


----------



## RKing85

can't wait for the train wreck that is going to be Bellator this weekend.


----------



## Slickback

Nah Jones/Rumble NEEDS to happen, if he wins that then he will have truly cleared the division. And it's onto heavyweight


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699261042292039680
Damn, I was hoping he would follow Bendo and jump ship to _Bellator_ :francis


----------



## Slickback

Didn't he get paid like 500k for his last fight? There was wawy more incentive for Bendo to leave than Overeem. I think he's headlining the UFC Rotterdam event


----------



## EyeZac

Bendo wasn't going to become a champion in the near future.

Overeem has a chance to become a champion.


----------



## TCE

Sterling has also re-signed with the UFC.

As EyeZac said, I think it's more to do with letting go of a guy that will eliminate contenders, who has already held the title, and is very unlikely to hold the title again. Not to mention, quite a few people consider him "boring". I don't but I've seen it mentioned many times.

I'm glad Overeem and Sterling re-signed with the UFC.

I do think Mitrione and Jordan may go to Bellator, though. Considering they both lost their last fight and I doubt the UFC will offer anything worth while to them, while I think Bellator will be more than willing to bolster their HW division.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I am glad Aljamain re-signed just when I was getting interested in the guy, the free-agent talk and the possibility of him leaving started coming up. I was listening to the MMA Hour at the end of my shift but left before he got to who he signed with. Not surprised at all Overeem re-signed, tbreal. If he had lost against Dos Santos maybe I would have thought there was a possibility of going to Bellator.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Glad Reem's staying. Always liked the guy, even when he deflated and got knocked out a couple of times. I don't know why, he just seems likeable to me. And when he pulls the trigger, he has a fun fighting style.

Speaking of heavyweight UFC fighters, over the weekend I decided to buy myself a ticket to UFC Brisbane: Hunt vs. Mir. Going to be a funny day, I decided to go by myself and treated myself to a floor seat. Going to be sitting cage-side near the Zuffa folks. Flying up the morning of and flying back home that night (it's Sunday local time) so I can go to bed and be ready for work Monday morning.


----------



## Stephen90

Certified G said:


> Don't forget about this one next Friday.


LOL both men will be exhausted just by walking to the cage.


----------



## Buttermaker

Unless Dada is a tough motha fucker his ass will be going down early and violently..

About Shamrock and Gracie, I dont have a clue. Only thing for certain is that my eyes will be glued to the television.


----------



## Blackbeard

What little respect I had for Rousey just flew right out the window. That Ellen interview just reeked of a PR sympathy strategy and it makes me sick to my stomach because I knew people who've actually committed suicide, so to see her use it as ploy to play the victim fucking infuriates me.

Lets not forget that this was the POS who said "_don't cry_" to Bethe after she knocked her out.


----------



## Slickback

"I need Travis's babies"................What the fuck???


----------



## Buttermaker

Shes fucked.. Hopefully Tate or Holm fucking crush her if she ever decides to step into the octagon again.


----------



## Slickback

Cant imagine what a second ass kicking to Holly is gonna do to her.


----------



## BornBad

" Apparently, UFC middleweight fighter Michael Bisping went on a Sirius XM Radio show and said that Punk brought in 16 ‘smokers’ to the gym (smokers are essentially test fighters. You bring them in, go through a real fight situation in the gym, a gym fight if you will). 

The bad news, allegedly he lost to 15 of them. "


----------



## Stephen90

Blackbeard said:


> What little respect I had for Rousey just flew right out the window. That Ellen interview just reeked of a PR sympathy strategy and it makes me sick to my stomach because I knew people who've actually committed suicide, so to see her use it as ploy to play the victim fucking infuriates me.
> 
> Lets not forget that this was the POS who said "_don't cry_" to Bethe after she knocked her out.


Rousey is mentally unstable so it wouldn't surprise me if she did think about suicide. However I do believe someone told her to mention this on Ellen to win back support.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:Jordan

Plays sympathy card. Still acts like a bitch at the end. 

Fuck that DNB.


----------



## Slickback

Whats funny is she got so pissed when Bethe mentioned suicide, now shes doing the same thing.


----------



## Blackbeard

BTW Rampage is now back in _Bellator_.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/02/contract-squabble-squashed-quinton-rampage-jackson-returning-to-bellator

I am really surprised _Zuffa_ re-signed him in the first place, you'd think their lawyers would be smart enough to realize he wasn't a free agent.


----------



## Slickback

There's something scary and badass about Holly's calmness in the way she talks


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Bones said:


> There's something scary and badass about Holly's calmness in the way she talks


HYPE!

"I am not afraid to stand and bang with anyone" - Meisha Tate

RIP.


----------



## Stephen90

Bones said:


> "I need Travis's babies"................What the fuck???


LOL she's still undefeated


----------



## Kabraxal

Love how everyone here knows everything... Granted she should have kept quite, but only so we could avoid UFC fans degrading themselves yet again. Shameful.


----------



## Blackbeard

Kabraxal said:


> Love how everyone here knows everything... Granted she should have kept quite, but only so we could avoid UFC fans degrading themselves yet again. Shameful.


Where were you when Honda did this?


----------



## EyeZac

The Travis Browne stuff is hard to listen to. He comes off as such a scumbag.



Takers Revenge said:


> Shes fucked.. Hopefully *Tate *or Holm fucking crush her if she ever decides to step into the octagon again.


:sip

Just because Rousey lost to Holm does not suddenly mean that Tate, who got wrecked twice, can beat Ronda. Tate doesn't have the striking ability of Holly Holm and she can't stop Rousey from taking it to the ground.

Holm is better than Tate in every area you need to be to defeat Ronda Rousey. Tate is never going to beat Rousey. If Tate wins the title then watch Ronda suddenly be ready to fight immediately.

Tate can talk all she wants but she's never won a round against Rousey. She's been caught in the same submission twice and was stupid enough to not tap the first time until her arm snapped.

Rousey is better than all the women in the division other than Holm. One person is better than her and it just happens to be the champion.


----------



## Buttermaker

EyeZac said:


> The Travis Browne stuff is hard to listen to. He comes off as such a scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> :sip
> 
> Just because Rousey lost to Holm does not suddenly mean that Tate, who got wrecked twice, can beat Ronda. Tate doesn't have the striking ability of Holly Holm and she can't stop Rousey from taking it to the ground.
> 
> Holm is better than Tate in every area you need to be to defeat Ronda Rousey. Tate is never going to beat Rousey. If Tate wins the title then watch Ronda suddenly be ready to fight immediately.
> 
> Tate can talk all she wants but she's never won a round against Rousey. She's been caught in the same submission twice and was stupid enough to not tap the first time until her arm snapped.
> 
> Rousey is better than all the women in the division other than Holm. One person is better than her and it just happens to be the champion.


I didn't say that Tate was suddenly better than Ronda, I just clearly stated that I hope if it comes down to it she smashes her.


----------



## EyeZac

DC has a more realistic chance at beating Jones than Tate does at winning a round against Ronda.


----------



## Buttermaker

That's a fair statement. And history has proven time and time again that its true.. Doesn't change my mind though


----------



## Blackbeard

EyeZac said:


> DC has a more realistic chance at beating Jones than Tate does at winning a round against Ronda.


That depends on how Honda recovers from her loss. I mean she was thoroughly clobbered all over the joint, it's entirely possible that she might not be the same fighter again. I mean just look at Andy, granted he also had a severe injury to deal with but you could clearly see how gunshy and cautious he was in the Diaz fight. She's no longer got an aura of invincibility to intimidate opponents with. 

Some rebound and comeback stronger, others wilter and fade away. I mean we saw what happened to Carano after Cyborg obliterated her.

The fact Honda couldn't even fire Edmond speaks volumes to me.

And the longer Honda takes to recuperate, the more time Meisha and the rest of the division has to improve.


----------



## EyeZac

We have to remember that the gap between Rousey and the rest of the division (excluding Holm of course) is huge. I agree that if she sits for ages while the rest of the women are fighting than that's going to play in their favour but Ronda is so many steps above them all.

Tate is clearly the third best in the world and she's nowhere near as good as Ronda.

Just because Rousey lost it doesn't erase what she did. This woman wrecked an entire division. What was left after Holm? Holm winning was the best thing because you've created a new star and Rousey can rest up while some of these other women step up and become contenders again. She may not be the undefeated champion but she's still one of the most dominant champions the UFC has ever had. That doesn't just go away. She's not some bum fighter now because of a single loss.

I wouldn't count her out as many people are doing. The Anderson comparison is interesting but he was a lot older and had lost twice to Weidman. Anderson seemed confident and ready to fight in the rematch but he still lost the first round and was being controlled by a superior fighter. Ronda hasn't had the chance to fight Holm again. If she loses than maybe it's over for her as a fighter but it's to early to say she can't get back to where she was.


----------



## Kabraxal

Blackbeard said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how everyone here knows everything... Granted she should have kept quite, but only so we could avoid UFC fans degrading themselves yet again. Shameful.
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you when Honda did this?
Click to expand...


Is Honda supposed to be cute or creative? Seen that used so often lately by the UFC hive. 

And Bethe was running her mouth just as bad and made a show of herself to get that match. It's showmanship. Don't see many here stepping in the octagon after making these poor remarks. At least these fighters have balls.


----------



## Slickback

Kabraxal said:


> Love how everyone here knows everything... Granted she should have kept quite, but only so we could avoid UFC fans degrading themselves yet again. Shameful.


Lol so to you, Ronda can never do any wrong, and any criticism towards were is not right.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Just wondering what would the opinion be if that was McGregor on Ellen after a loss? People would laugh.

Here's where the 'feminist icon' thing takes a hit with her. Can't be the 'baddest MMA fighter around' one minute, then do this.

You have to stand equal at all times if you want that 'feminist MMA fighter' label. 

Or are we going to allow the Diaz brothers to go on Ellen with no 'Ha Ha!' backlash from the world?


----------



## Slickback

Since when the ftuck has Ronda been consistent wit anything


----------



## EyeZac

TheLooseCanon said:


> Or are we going to allow the Diaz brothers to go on Ellen with no 'Ha Ha!' backlash from the world?


:tenay

Diaz brothers on Ellen could possibly be the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Slickback

Pretty weak card, but at least its free


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Blackbeard said:


> What little respect I had for Rousey just flew right out the window. That Ellen interview just reeked of a PR sympathy strategy and it makes me sick to my stomach because I knew people who've actually committed suicide, so to see her use it as ploy to play the victim fucking infuriates me.
> 
> Lets not forget that this was the POS who said "_don't cry_" to Bethe after she knocked her out.


Adding to your same sentiments that I share, I am sure I am not the only person here who has had bouts in the past with actual depression and those grim thoughts, and those who have know the daily struggle it can be to get out of that in actuality for a long time, so for someone to lament "oh even though I am a supremely gifted athlete I lost one fight woe is me I was gonna kill myself": that is incredibly insensitive arguably even shallow. Then to see so many praise her heavily when so often people don't understand real depression and kick people while they are down and some even calling regular people cowards for those thoughts: it really is sickening.


----------



## Fighter Daron

You have to think one thing, to be that good at something, you have to be reaaaaally obesessed about it, like it is the only thing in your life, that's the thing that puts you over the rest (or at least I think it's critical), so I don't see it strange, she lived to beat people and win fights, so when she didn't, she didn't think she could live anymore. It's as stupid as any other human being thinking about suicide, really.


----------



## Stephen90

Travis and Ronda are made for each other. Both are classless scumbag bullies. Ronda bullies ringcard girls. Travis bullies a reporter to get out of a honest question.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700032906119368707
Wandi might be 41 by the time he fights again.


----------



## BK Festivus

Blackbeard said:


> What little respect I had for Rousey just flew right out the window. That Ellen interview just reeked of a PR sympathy strategy and it makes me sick to my stomach because I knew people who've actually committed suicide, so to see her use it as ploy to play the victim fucking infuriates me.
> 
> Lets not forget that this was the POS who said "_don't cry_" to Bethe after she knocked her out.


Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Buttermaker

I'm pretty confident Wandy will have a scrap for Rizin by years end.. Not anything confirmed, just a feeling.


----------



## Certified G

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700032906119368707
> Wandi might be 41 by the time he fights again.


Great, by the time his suspension is over he can be CM Punk's first opponent! :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Crazy that they're both of similar age.


----------



## TCE

Any version of Wand murders CM Punk lol.


----------



## RKing85

I would be STUNNED if Wanderlei doesn't fight by the end of 2016.


----------



## Slickback

https://twitter.com/ZProphet_MMA/status/700066713283465216


Bellator :lmao


----------



## samizayn

Commenter on youtube had the username 'Ronda is Eric Cartman'

:mj4

Cannot unsee the comparison now


----------



## Slickback

BREAKING: Anthony Pettis vs. Edson Barboza set for lightweight bout on April 23rd at UFC 197.


Wow. :banderas


----------



## Buttermaker

I thought Diaz vs Pettis was all but confirmed. Hmm well anyway this is excellent too.


----------



## RapShepard

Blackbeard said:


> Where were you when Honda did this?


There's a big difference between being an extremely poor sport and being suicidal.

I can't believe you even tried to compare the two. Especially leaving out the context that Bethe is the one who started the trash talk talking about she was going to make Ronda suicidal. You don't say shit like that to people and then expect them to be nice.

I totally get people not being fans of Ronda as she is very brash, grating, and a sore loser. But mocking her having suicidal thoughts is kind of low. Ronda isn't very likeable but she's not a monster. If she was War Machine I could see mocking her but she's just a big mouth and sore loser.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I'd like to see Nate vs Furguson personally.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> https://twitter.com/ZProphet_MMA/status/700066713283465216
> 
> Bellator :lmao


:mj4 :mj4 :mj4

Ghetto trash. If I was Coker I'd be ashamed right now, he's better than this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Why are we still talking about Ronda when

KIMBO VS SLEDGEHAMMER GUY

IS TOMORROW?


----------



## Blackbeard

There's a report going round that BJ Penn is being investigated for assaulting a woman. It's serious enough to where the UFC have postponed his comeback.


----------



## Stephen90

Blackbeard said:


> :mj4 :mj4 :mj4
> 
> Ghetto trash. If I was Coker I'd be ashamed right now, he's better than this.


Why is Coker trying to turn Bellator into the WWE?


----------



## RKing85

So Kimbo went from a -330 favorite down to this fight being a pick'um in no time at all this afternoon. Apparently a few guys came into the books and started betting the maximum on Dada again and again.

Let the conspiracy theories begin.....


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Why the fuck does Dada have a fucking sledgehammer


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

"I need to have his babies" - Kenny Florian


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Stephen90 said:


> Why is Coker trying to turn Bellator into the WWE?


Luke Thomas said Viacom is asking it's networks (Spike) for 'da ratingz' so Coker knows this freak show will draw more than the roster will. Short term solution but it's probably the best option. Hey, let's be real here, this will be the first Bellator event I ever watch. The Dada/Kimbo promos and the press conference have entertained me greatly. It's some Grade A Fuckery, I'm actually trying to get my friends to watch it :lol


----------



## Stephen90

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Why the fuck does Dada have a fucking sledgehammer


 He's going to KO Kimbo with it HHH style.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Luke Thomas said Viacom is asking it's networks (Spike) for 'da ratingz' so Coker knows this freak show will draw more than the roster will. Short term solution but it's probably the best option. Hey, let's be real here, this will be the first Bellator event I ever watch. The Dada/Kimbo promos and the press conference have entertained me greatly. It's some Grade A Fuckery, I'm actually trying to get my friends to watch it :lol


 I wonder what Coker is going to do next I checked Shamrock record and realized he never fought Tank Abbott. Maybe Coker should do it and co main event it with Angle vs Severn.


----------



## Slickback

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> "I need to have his babies" - Kenny Florian


That never gets old


----------



## Buttermaker

Words simply cannot describe this Kimbo vs Dada fight. The strangest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:mj4

Worst fight ever, hilarious though.


----------



## Stormbringer

"Watched" on mute, all I heard in my head was, grrgh, prrrgh, fruggh....

And also, lip sync in Bellator.


----------



## Stormbringer

Phantom low blow.

THAT WASN'T PHANTOM!


----------



## Buttermaker

I left the bar to go home and watch this. Piss poor decision.


----------



## Stormbringer

Takers Revenge said:


> I left the bar to go home and watch this. Piss poor decision.


At least you have a reason to go back.


----------



## SonoShion

Amazing Spike Comedy Special that was.


----------



## Slickback

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## Godway

ROFL how does this even happen? Like how aren't these people in jail for fraud? That Kimbo fight was CLEARLY two imbeciles completely and totally phoning it in, and then one of them taking a dive. That wasn't even a competitive fight of any kind. It was the single most embarrassing thing I've ever seen.


----------



## TCE

Bellator is a joke of an organization. Ever since Coker took over.

He's doing nothing for MMA, he's just embarrassing the sport. Kimbo is a joke who gassed out in 30 seconds to a bum. Two 50 year olds in the main event? Come the fuck on.

Makes me wonder why Bendo signed with such a joke of an org. Yeah, he got paid more money upfront, but I bet you he was watching that thinking WTF?


----------



## Supreme Being

Bones said:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH


Fight of the year


----------



## watts63

Bones said:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Haven't laughed this hard since I saw Deadpool.


----------



## T-Viper




----------



## Rush

Why the fuck would anyone watch the shower of shit that was that Bellator card?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I missed the show 'cause I went on with friends instead but I got home and searched for the Gracie/Shamrock & Dada/Kimbo fights. 

Shamrock/Gracie: :lmao This was the ending of their 'Trilogy'. A fucking 'low blow' to set off the beginning of the end. I can see Shamrock asking for a 4th fight now. 

Kimbo/Dada: Two out of shape fucks that lost to fatigue. If Dada had an ounce of precision he might have made a 'fight' of it (lel) but man that was like watching a fight underwater. 



Bones said:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH












:mj4


----------



## Irish Jet

Dada couldn't beat a UFC Heavyweight even with his sledge hammer.

Outstanding night of comedy.


----------



## Buttermaker

I feel like I'm entitled to a refund and I didn't even have to purchase the event.


----------



## Blackbeard

That might of been the single most embarrassing event I have ever witnessed fpalm fpalm fpalm

Perhaps Ben Henderson made a mistake jumping ship :Hutz


----------



## Slickback

Well Dada is in hospital, due to a kidney failure for cutting all that weight apparently. Wish him well even if the fight was garbage


----------



## Certified G

Fucking hell that was bad. One of the main events was in slow motion, and the other ended after a low blow. fpalm I legit think Bob Sapp didn't even gas that fast in his NYE Rizin fight.

Sorry for posting that Bellator poster here and reminding y'all of this show. ac


----------



## CretinHop138

His heart stopped and was on a ventilator last night. Shit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:wilkins

Many of us in the chatbox were actually saying he probably had a heart attack after seeing that he needed a stretcher Damn.


----------



## Godway

They both looked like they were having heart attacks. I don't understand how you can allow guys like them to compete on live TV if they're clearly not in any type of shape to do it.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Oh shit @ Dada's medical condition. I didn't know about all that. Coker and Bellator looking really bad now. Hope they got 'dem ratings' they wanted 'cause now the pressure is on more than ever to pull away form this freak show shite.


----------



## Truthbetold

Certified G said:


> Fucking hell that was bad. One of the main events was in slow motion, and the other ended after a low blow. fpalm I legit think Bob Sapp didn't even gas that fast in his NYE Rizin fight.
> 
> Sorry for posting that Bellator poster here and reminding y'all of this show. ac


I watched the fight on youtube today and legit thought it was in slow motion.


----------



## Slickback

Fight companion tomorrow!!!! :mark:


Makes this average card 100x better


----------



## RKing85

Bellator was horrible.....just like I thought it was going to be.

But as long as the casuals keep tuning in and getting Bellator their best numbers with cards like these, Coker is going to keep doing them.


----------



## McQueen

Don't worry. As long as Bellator exists CM Punk will have somewhere to go when the UFC's next sideshow crashes and burns.


----------



## Slickback

CM Punk is on like a 8 fight contract with the UFC. They basically signed him just so he wouldn't fight in Bellator lol


----------



## Vic Capri

Dada acted like he was in the Redwood Forest. *TIMBER!* :lol

- Vic


----------



## Truthbetold

I seen Dada movie on Netflix a few months ago.

Here is the fighting style he came from.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Truthbetold said:


> I seen Dada movie on Netflix a few months ago.
> 
> Here is the fighting style he came from.


My favourite part of that video was the post-fight analysis from Perrines' panel of experts. 

:mj5


----------



## Sexton_Sells

What's the name of the dubbed Ronda Rousey theme from ufc 157? In the arena she enters to bad reputation but if you rewatch the match the song is totallty different... https://youtu.be/HxMRsrolgoc
Anyone know what this dubbed song is called?


----------



## Blackbeard

Has anyone got some Booker T reaction gifs? Apparently that fight reduced him to tears :booklel

Can't believe it's only two weeks time until McGregor gets humbled :mark:


----------



## RKing85

no real interest in the card tonight.

Guess I'll watch the main event after Fast Lane ends.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am only really interested in seeing how Cowboy rebounds from his RDA mauling.

Phil Davis vs. King Mo and Josh Thomson vs. Michael Chandler has been set for Bellator 154 :mark:

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/14810827/phil-davis-muhammed-king-mo-lawal-bout-headline-bellator-154


----------



## Buttermaker

Campbell needed more time at the end. Would have fished Kraus had there been more seconds.

Edit: Very good night of fights thus fair. Here's to hoping the main event delivers as well.


----------



## Slickback

Donald Cerrone WINS!


----------



## samizayn

Special thanks to Chris Camozzi for spamming square for the duration of his fight.


----------



## Slickback

Pretty solid night of picks


----------



## RKing85

That Bellator number. Woah baby.

Be prepared for Royce/Ken 4, Ken/Frank 1, Kimbo/Rampage, and every other freak show fight you can think of.


----------



## Slickback

Werdum vs. Miocic confirmed for 198. Fucking finally a heavyweight title fight without Cain


----------



## TCE

Reports on Twitter are saying RDA is out of the McGregor fight with a broken foot, two weeks out!!

This sport can be so frustrating sometimes.

Edit, it's confirmed he's out: http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/2/2...jured-out-of-ufc-196-main-event-fight-against

For fuck sake!


----------



## SonoShion

FUCK.

Who now? 

Diaz?

COWBOY?


----------



## Saviorxx

:lmao :lmao

The tough brazilians from the favelas running away from the GOAT, first Aldo and now Dos Anjos.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Fuck!

Pity Cowboy just fought. He'd be a great replacement to welcome Conor to 155. Diaz is probably the best option at this stage. Imagine the shit-talking! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rush

Saviorxx said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> The tough brazilians from the favelas running away from the GOAT, first Aldo and now Dos Anjos.


Hard to run away with a broken foot...



Zydeco said:


> Fuck!
> 
> Pity Cowboy just fought. He'd be a great replacement to welcome Conor to 155. Diaz is probably the best option at this stage. Imagine the shit-talking! :mark: :mark: :mark:


2 weeks to wait is 13 days too many as far as Cowboy is concerned. He'd be on the phone right now begging for this fight.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Diaz vs Mystic Mac please :mark: :mark: :mark:

Does Conor become the Interim Lightweight Champion?


----------



## Rush

PENTAGON said:


> Diaz vs Mystic Mac please :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Does Conor become the Interim Lightweight Champion?


No. Why on earth would he? 

Broken bone takes ~6 weeks to heal, throw in another few months for rehab + camp after that and RDA/Conor is back on in about 3-4 months. Not long enough out to warrant an interim belt.


----------



## SonoShion

Interim Belt only exists for marketing purposes so they'll make it one for sure.

Unless they get Frankie & Conor defends his featherweight belt.

:lol The amount of begging that must be going on right now.


----------



## BornBad

just put Miesha vs Holm as the main event... nobody wants to hurt the X weeks notice bullshit again ( Hi Chad... )


----------



## Insomnia

TCE said:


> Reports on Twitter are saying RDA is out of the McGregor fight with a broken foot, two weeks out!!
> 
> This sport can be so frustrating sometimes.
> 
> Edit, it's confirmed he's out: http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/2/2...jured-out-of-ufc-196-main-event-fight-against
> 
> For fuck sake!


:wtf


----------



## Irish Jet

For fuck sake. The card is ruined without Conor. Diaz or Aldo would make sense. Doesn't need to be at FW or for the belts, just make sure he fights.

Injuries back with a vengeance it seems.


----------



## Buttermaker

Diaz or Cerrone would be sick.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

UGGGGGH

Diaz, imo.


----------



## Blackbeard

TCE said:


> Reports on Twitter are saying RDA is out of the McGregor fight with a broken foot, two weeks out!!
> 
> This sport can be so frustrating sometimes.
> 
> Edit, it's confirmed he's out: http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/2/2...jured-out-of-ufc-196-main-event-fight-against
> 
> For fuck sake!


Well that sucks :cry

Please for the love of Zeus let it be Diaz!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have a feeling Cowboy will get the gig though.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702178837698744320
Gotta protect the Golden Goose :mj


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Diaz is the easiest possible opponent for Conor at lw, he get smoked, RDA really fucked the whole marketing approach for this fight, the whole thing was the two titles, now its just Conor fighting a guy, interim would be total bollocks, was cheeky enough doing it for the Mendes fight.

personally I hope its Pettis so Rush's tears will be extra salty when McGoat KO's him :mcgregor2


----------



## Blackbeard

Well IF McGregor beats Diaz, Cerrone, Pettis etc at least he'll have a stronger case for getting an instant title shot at 155lb. I never had issues with it in the first place but I can understand why it might irk some people.

Surely this means Frankie's going to end up getting an interim FW title fight in the meantime? I mean I'd assume the plan would be for Conor to now face RDA at 200, depending the results of his LW fight of course.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

So the 'bum version of Aldo' got injured before the fight as well? Conor's got these guys training so hard to the point of injury.

:mj

Why couldn't this have happened on Sunday. Would have made for better Monday Morning Analyst and MMA Hour. Even thought the MMA Hour was pretty decent, Rampage Jackson's interview was so good. 

Rampage Interview (linked to the beginning of it) if anyone is interested: https://youtu.be/2tGk_tGSEoo?t=1h54m5s

EDIT: Oh nvm, there is a video of Luke Thomas and Ariel Helwani discussing RDA :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

Apparently Diaz's conditioning coach is claiming they've got the fight. If so :sodone


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Nate vs Conor will be a draw and will have an incredibly entertaining build up.

It's money.


----------



## MK_Dizzle

I still think that Aldo now has his chance to step up! He said he wanted a fight he could get one now.


----------



## Slickback

*ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







This is fucking 189 all over again. Disgusting. This also means that they wont fight till UFC 200 now. Fuck


----------



## Buttermaker

Lots of what I'm seeing points towards Diaz vs Mcgregor. A lot of tweets suggesting that's what the chatter is, however claiming nothing is confirmed.. Wouldn't be surprised at all if it ends up being Nate.. 

Hopefully if it is we will see some of this excellent action.....


----------



## Provo

Hoping for McGregor vs Diaz, Probably be Cowboy which is also nice.


----------



## Slickback

Would love to see Diaz stockton slap Conor.


----------



## BornBad

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCIys4zOfbM/

Cerrone cutting weight already


----------



## Slickback

Cerrone is probs the tougher fight compared to Nate, considering hes already in fight shape. Cerrone is game as fuck gotta give him that. Ill probs start getting more pumped for the fight after I get over this shit news


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The only problem with Nate vs Conor:

They don't have months to do promos. :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702301900222439425
:Banderas

The stare down between these two is going to be epic :mark: McGregor won't be getting inside Nate's head, that's for sure.

I lean towards Conor but I learned to stop doubting the Diaz Bros a long time ago.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Nate's a ninja. 

Ninja Gaiden, American Ninja, The Real Muthafuckin' Ninja.

"American Ninja vs Irish Ninja. Represent your shit, homeboy"

:banderas 

Let this be the fight. Pleeease.


----------



## Lm2

i am pumped for this fight but personally i feel conor should face ferguson or alavrez both better chances of actually beating conor but the stare down and shit talk between diaz/mcgregor :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker

From what I've seen Diaz vs Conor is all but confirmed. 

Lightweight title aside I think this matchup excites me even more 
:woo :woo :woo


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702334828138635266


----------



## samizayn

McGregor vs Diaz at Welterweight! Mad. I have McGregor tho


----------



## Blackbeard

I really don't understand the thought process behind fighting at Welterweight this soon, it seems like foolish decision to me. Oh well, at least the fight is happening :mark:


----------



## Slickback

WE GOT OUR FIGHT FOLKS AND IT'S AT 170. :mark:


----------



## Lm2

diaz brothers altercation pre fight :mark: stockton slap please lol


----------



## Slickback

Respect for Conor to take another fight on short notice man just like he did with Mendes. I want Nate to win but I see Conor taking this, its gonna be a war cause Nate isn't going to take this to the ground, but at the same time hes got an iron chin.


----------



## EyeZac

Don't be scared homie!

209 saving 196 while dreams of 155 keep 145 hostage.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Talk all the shit you want about Conor, but he always steps up. Too bad for Dos Anjos, he fucked himself right out of a huge payday because if Conor feels comfortable at 170 and wins, he's going right after Lawler at 200. Believe that.

Weight is the only question mark here. It's a perfect matchup for McGregor, he should definitely win this.


----------



## RKing85

Shame we are not going to get a full 2 months of them going back and forth on the mic. 

I've heard some people say Diaz is a bad style for Conor, but I don't see it at all. Conor shouldn't break too much of a sweat with this one.


----------



## Slickback

There’s a UFC 196 media day tomorrow in LA. McGregor and Nate Diaz will both be there.

Let the drama begin


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Bones said:


> Respect for Conor to take another fight on short notice man just like he did with Mendes. I want Nate to win but I see Conor taking this, its gonna be a war cause Nate isn't going to take this to the ground, but at the same time hes got an iron chin.


Man, UFC don't fuck around with Conor hype. A new poster that quick?

What a crazy day. First, I wake up to RDA being injured, but I had to go to work, so I couldn't chime in on what was happening. During breaks, I checked my phone to see all kinds of challenges from Cerrone, Pettis, Diaz... Aldo backing out and proving himself an utter liar... now I get home and I see... this.

Unreal. Happening at 170, I'm sure that's Conor's walk around weight. And I'm convinced that Diaz, even though he's taller, doesn't cut a lot of weight at all, he's too lanky and has fuck all muscle definition.

I'm taking Conor. Biased because I'm a huge fan, but Conor's a finisher, and Nate doesn't really have power. Sure, maybe he won't have the same one punch effect jumping up two divisions, but he has a killer instinct, and won't let Nate off the hook once he rocks him.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Also, legitimately laughing out loud at some of these clowns who wanted Holly vs Miesha to be the main event and think it's disrespectful to have a non-title fight main event over the ladies. Conor IS the main event, morons.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Aldo backing out and proving himself an utter liar... now I get home and I see... this.



Dana also said on SportsCenter that Frankie Edgar turned down the fight, too. Is he injured?


----------



## Funaki7

Just cause of the questions:-

Aldo is out of shape. Completely understandable but he looks like a joke after his comments.

Frankie Edgar has a knock from training, so he's out with injury. Makes no sense to fight at 2 weeks notice, injured, for a title shot you already earned.

Nate Diaz can't make 155. Catchweight of 165 in the works. Seems like the UFC will go with this, seems NUTS to me for Conor to fight 20lbs above Featherweight.

Cerrone is trying his hardest to make 155 with Mike Dolce, but fighting 2 days ago at 170 likely makes it too difficult.

Anthony Pettis accepted, but is on a 2 fight skid.

Tony Ferguson and Khabib Nurmagomedov were promised to FOX and can't be removed from the card.

Urijah Faber is currently 156lbs and wants the fight.


----------



## Slickback

"Make it 170," he says. "Tell him to get comfortable." Conor's response to Nate not being able to make 155. 

Conor truly gives no fucks, and he's turned me into a fan


----------



## Funaki7

Didnt see it was announced. Awesome. Yeah Conor's fucking nuts for that.


----------



## Blackbeard

Funaki7 said:


> Tony Ferguson and Khabib Nurmagomedov were promised to FOX and can't be removed from the card.


:mj It's more a case of Lorenzo and Dana not wanting to see Khabib maul Conor on the ground.


----------



## Lm2

Blackbeard said:


> :mj It's more a case of Lorenzo and Dana not wanting to see Khabib maul Conor on the ground.


i agree but really if conor does lose man there goes that hype, and so much for the rda matchup


----------



## KC Armstrong

Blackbeard said:


> :mj It's more a case of Lorenzo and Dana not wanting to see Khabib maul Conor on the ground.



Khabib would probably manage to get injured and pull out on 10 days notice. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Slickback

Put Renan Barao on that list


----------



## watts63

So Conor's gonna get that real shit?! I'm for hyped for this fight than Dos Anjos! Like Bisping/Sonnen, I wish they had more time for more trash talk but hey, better late than never.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hurry up UFC and put these 2 together for promos.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

KC Armstrong said:


> Dana also said on SportsCenter that Frankie Edgar turned down the fight, too. Is he injured?


Yeah I believe he is. Which is totally fair enough.

My issue with Aldo is that he publicly said he would rematch Conor "anywhere, anytime", but when faced with the opportunity to do exactly that, he says he's not in shape. How out of shape can he get in two months? He knew the fight wouldn't be at 145, right? He'd only have to make 155, or a catchweight, or be as mad as Conor and Diaz are and call for it at welterweight. There's no way Aldo walks around at more than 170, right?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

So where's that little twerp who kept saying McGregor/Edgar is bigger than McGregor/Diaz? :lmao


----------



## Provo

:dance McGregor/Diaz :dance

Isnt Conor gonna be on a press confernce today?


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Good luck to Aldo getting a Conor fight again. In shape or not, you don't say no to an opportunity like that when it falls in your lap. He's not a guy who cuts massively to make FW. Surely LW would be attainable in 2 weeks, especially if it's the fight you want more than any other.

Can't wait until Diaz and Conor start the verbal jabs. As for the fight, Conor drops him in 2. Aside from wanting to see McGregor make history by holding both belts, this fight will probably be more fun than RDA.


----------



## Slickback

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> So where's that little twerp who kept saying McGregor/Edgar is bigger than McGregor/Diaz? :lmao


You talking about Rush>? lol





Yes guys the press conference is today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCE

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702301900222439425
> :Banderas
> 
> The stare down between these two is going to be epic :mark: McGregor won't be getting inside Nate's head, that's for sure.
> 
> I lean towards Conor but I learned to stop doubting the Diaz Bros a long time ago.


I feel the exact same on this fight. Leaning towards Conor but Diaz's striking could cause problems for Conor. Both Diaz's have their own unique way of striking and it's very effective. Something Conor has never dealt with. Plus, if this hits the ground, I think Diaz's BJJ would pull him through for the victory. But, I do have Conor by KO, second round.

This is a great fight, can't wait.


----------



## Buttermaker

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> So where's that little twerp who kept saying McGregor/Edgar is bigger than McGregor/Diaz? :lmao


He'll claim there's no evidence to prove that Edgar/Mcgregor isn't bigger.


----------



## BornBad

Jose "anywhere, anytime" Aldo gone running again.. McGregor is still in his head :mj

Back to UFC 196 i guess the promo will be great with all the trash talk but with less than 2 weeks notice i really doubt than Diaz will be a match for McGregor at this point. 

So pissed about Cowboy not getting the match btw but i guess it's only a matter of time


----------



## BornBad




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Takers Revenge said:


> He'll claim there's no evidence to prove that Edgar/Mcgregor isn't bigger.


loooool

People are already more excited for this fight than the fight with RDA


----------



## Buttermaker

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> loooool
> 
> People are already more excited for this fight than the fight with RDA


As I said the lightweight title was the driving force that made the other fight more exciting. From a fight and interview side however I prefer this one.


----------



## Certified G

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> loooool
> 
> People are already more excited for this fight than the fight with RDA


I was just about to post, I'm 10 times more excited for McGregor/Diaz with little build than I was for McGregor/RDA with tons more promotion and hype. :lol

On a side note, José Aldo is a fucking idiot.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I would have been more excited for RDA/McGregor because its a title fight and also a champion trying to win another title. Not saying Diaz/McGregor isn't bad, should have wonderful buildup. 

We are so excited for 196, I hope we aren't forgetting that there is a Silva fight this weekend. :woo


----------



## samizayn

Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah I believe he is. Which is totally fair enough.
> 
> My issue with Aldo is that he publicly said he would rematch Conor "anywhere, anytime", but when faced with the opportunity to do exactly that, he says he's not in shape. How out of shape can he get in two months? He knew the fight wouldn't be at 145, right? He'd only have to make 155, or a catchweight, or be as mad as Conor and Diaz are and call for it at welterweight. There's no way Aldo walks around at more than 170, right?


Yeah, I'm torn on it. On the one hand, if I'm rematching the guy I probably hate most in this world, I'm going to go in prepared and do it properly, fuck a rushed training camp. On the other hand, he did say any time anywhere. Those are strong words, and you have to mean them. Don't know, really.


----------



## Waffelz

McGregor said to fight at whatever weight Diaz is most comfortable in? Ha, what a guy.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Im as hyped as anyone but I still think its among the easiest fights for Conor at lw (yeah I know its ww, i mean among the lw division). Nate, like Nick, has good hands and good jits but not much power and no real footwork to speak of, theyre basically both flat footed brawlers looking to bully guys in the pocket, plays right into Conors strength for controlling distance and angles. I can see Nate trying the fuckery he did against Johnson (or Nick against Silva), folding his arms and sticking his chin out like 'muhfucka wut' only to eat straight lefts and spinning kicks to the body, Conor surely will have the speed on him.

Even the in cage shit talking is on different levels, Nate starts taunting, flipping off and slapping either as a boastful celebration when he's comfortably winning a fight, or as a childish means to save face when hes getting his ass whipped (like v RDA, see also Nick v GSP), McGregors on the other hand is all to serve thepurpose of winding up a guy by any means so he's too flummoxed to see the left hand coming, the old Flim Flam (copyright robin black) in effect, and Nate is surely among the most wind-uppable of fighters, he'll fall right into it, cant even see him getting the through the press conference without swinging for Conor.



Certified G said:


> On a side note, José Aldo is a fucking idiot.


disagree, I know it looks bad in light of his comments but cmon, fighters have to say that shit, mentally I think its generally a bad idea for any fighter to go straight back in against a guy who KO'd you stiff but doing it this soon after such a high profile ko and such a mentally draining year of build up would be suicide for Aldo at this point, surely anyone advising him would know this. He needs a bit of time off then build himself back up, probably doesnt need the money that badly now either, he made a ton of cash of 194 and his next fight will get a lot of interest no matter who its against.


----------



## Provo

15 minutes for press confernce.


----------



## Slickback

RDA is the tougher, more intriguing match-up. Nate is the bigger entertainment value as in trash talking. Of course Id rather have the RDA fight.


----------



## Waffelz

Jesus. Diaz cannot hang with McGregor at all. "I don't give a fuck" in his awful accent.


----------



## Stormbringer

Where are they? They're loving Diaz.


----------



## Buttermaker

This is awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer

He broke his foot and vagina in the same day!


----------



## Blackbeard

Well that was entertaining :lol

This fight won't last long, someone is getting stopped within two rounds max I reckon.


----------



## Slickback

Nate accusing Conor of being on steroids :lmao 


That was an all time great press conference


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I've never understood this perception of the Diaz bros as great trash talkers. They cuss a lot and flip the bird, but it was so hard to understand what Nate was saying most of the time. What's with his voice? Is it a speech impediment? Does he have a mental disability? Has he been hit too many times and is punch drunk? His words are always so slurred, and he either takes a while to answer questions or is quick off the mark with a bunch of F bombs.

Conor made him look like an amateur, talking circles around him and being very articulate. The "broke his foot and vagina in the same day" line was great, as was "you teach infant jujitsu on a Sunday morning and go for bike rides with the elderly". Conor for President, and I'm not even American. What a legend.

Hilarious to see Nate desperately reach for the patriotism angle too- "This is America." These people don't give a fuck, this is Conor's world, we're all just living in it.


----------



## Slickback

Conor looks huge


----------



## Buttermaker

Bones said:


> Nate accusing Conor of being on steroids :lmao
> 
> 
> That was an all time great press conference


He said that to piss Mcgregor off and it worked.. Fucking awesome. I was hoping that ever ended.. 

Also this is probably the first time people have rated something off of who out talked who..


----------



## KC Armstrong

> I've never understood this perception of the Diaz bros as great trash talkers. They cuss a lot and flip the bird, but it was so hard to understand what Nate was saying most of the time. What's with his voice? Is it a speech impediment? Does he have a mental disability? Has he been hit too many times and is punch drunk? His words are always so slurred, and he either takes a while to answer questions or is quick off the mark with a bunch of F bombs.



That's the difference between Conor and guys like Nate. Nate literally had nothing but F-bombs and he sounded like a total dumbass (no offense). If the fight is going to be as lopsided as this press conference, it will be over very quickly.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> He said that to piss Mcgregor off and it worked.. Fucking awesome.


Give me a break. Nate didn't even know what to say when Conor asked him if Nate knew that 2 of his teammates had been caught for using steroids. He cannot compete with anyone verbally, let alone the best talker in the game.


----------



## Provo

"He makes gun signs with the right hand and animal balloons with the left hand"

Fucking legend.


----------



## Slickback

*Highlights *

"Fighter's face me and ring their wives. Nate rings Nick, 'baby we did it!"

"Gang signs with one hand and making animal balloons with the other"

"If you don't care about the belt, than why do you bring it everywhere."

"You're on steroids:


----------



## KC Armstrong

> "you teach infant jujitsu on a Sunday morning and go for bike rides with the elderly".


Probably my favorite line of the press conference.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Someone better start writing a book about this year in MMA.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> McGregor says his favorite thing about being a multi-millionaire is "the conversations with the ladies at the bank. They treat me so nice."



Fucking gold, every single time


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Provo said:


> "He makes gun signs with the right hand and animal balloons with the left hand"
> 
> Fucking legend.


I somehow missed that line, brilliant.

About the actual fight though, an interesting quote from Nate, when asked whether he would stand or test Conor's jujitsu, Nate just said, "We're going to fight." I expected an answer along the lines of, "I'm going to knock his fucking head off," but something about the way Nate responded makes me think that he'll try and get this to the ground and make Conor tap ASAP.

I don't think he'll succeed, but I reckon that's what he'll try and do. Unless Conor pisses him off so much that he goes for the firefight.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> About the actual fight though, an interesting quote from Nate, when asked whether he would stand or test Conor's jujitsu, Nate just said, "We're going to fight." I expected an answer along the lines of, "I'm going to knock his fucking head off," but something about the way Nate responded makes me think that he'll try and get this to the ground and make Conor tap ASAP.



Wait, you think Nate was trying to give a well thought-out response to a question? That's funnier than anything I heard at the press conference. 

He said that because it was the only short sentence his brain could string together.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rookie of the Year said:


> I've never understood this perception of the Diaz bros as great trash talkers. They cuss a lot and flip the bird, but it was so hard to understand what Nate was saying most of the time. What's with his voice? Is it a speech impediment? Does he have a mental disability? Has he been hit too many times and is punch drunk? His words are always so slurred, and he either takes a while to answer questions or is quick off the mark with a bunch of F bombs.


They both suffer from social anxiety and a lack of an education. It's their fighting styles and mentality that has garnered them fans.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> They both suffer from social anxiety and lack of education.



... also the case with some of their fans. "Yo Punk, the Diaz brothers be killing you"


----------



## Rookie of the Year

KC Armstrong said:


> Wait, you think Nate was trying to give a well thought-out response to a question? That's funnier than anything I heard at the press conference.
> 
> He said that because it was the only short sentence his brain could string together.


Yeah, you might be right, but I don't know, I feel like his Neanderthal brain would have gone to some variation of "I'm gonna fuck him up" first. He's an idiot, but the Conor fight has been on his radar for a while, it wouldn't surprise me if someone with intelligence on his team (like Melendez or Shields) pointed out how stuck Conor was on the ground vs Mendes.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Conor out-talked Nate big time tonight, albeit with a little bit of recycled material. I don't think the "You're on steroids" thing really threw Conor off. He got equally as riled up with Aldo a few times IIRC. 

If Nate intends to stand with him they may as well add that extra W to Conor's record now. If it goes to the ground I'll probably panic like I did during the Chad fight. I can't stay seated for Conor fights when the stakes are that high. :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Rookie of the Year said:


> I somehow missed that line, brilliant.
> 
> About the actual fight though, an interesting quote from Nate, when asked whether he would stand or test Conor's jujitsu, Nate just said, "We're going to fight." I expected an answer along the lines of, "I'm going to knock his fucking head off," but something about the way Nate responded makes me think that *he'll try and get this to the ground and make Conor tap ASAP.*
> 
> I don't think he'll succeed, but I reckon that's what he'll try and do. Unless Conor pisses him off so much that he goes for the firefight.


lol do you even Diaz bro? 

absolutely zero chance of that happening, this fight is being contested under Stockton Rules, avoiding the hands and going straight for a td amounts to an instant disqualification with the offender being labeled a mark ass punk ass bitch for eternity


----------



## MOX

In the press conference and in the interviews (where he went on about the American Ninja shit), I got the impression that Nate quite likes Conor. He probably wishes Conor was his dad.

Sometimes dreams come true, Nate.


----------



## Blackbeard

Nate's currently 11/4 on _William Hill_, do I risk it :hmm:


----------



## Slickback

AryaAnark said:


> In the press conference and in the interviews (where he went on about the American Ninja shit), I got the impression that Nate quite likes Conor. He probably wishes Conor was his dad.
> 
> Sometimes dreams come true, Nate.


You can tell Conor was enjoying Nate's talking too. $$$$


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> lol do you even Diaz bro?
> 
> absolutely zero chance of that happening, this fight is being contested under Stockton Rules, avoiding the hands and going straight for a td amounts to an instant disqualification with the offender being labeled a mark ass punk ass bitch for eternity


Yeah I know Diaz's style, but considering the money and big fights Diaz could get, I'd be changing tactics to exploit Conor's weaknesses.

I know I'm probably wrong in thinking Diaz would do that, but it's what I'd do. It's the smart move.


----------



## Irish Jet

Conor was in superb form in the PC. What a fucking guy.


----------



## Buttermaker

Blackbeard said:


> Nate's currently 11/4 on _William Hill_, do I risk it :hmm:


Called gambling for a reason bro. Give er shit bud. $40


----------



## Blackbeard

Takers Revenge said:


> Called gambling for a reason bro. Give er shit bud. $40


I don't gamble, I make calculated risks ositivity


----------



## samizayn

DX-Superkick said:


> Where are they? They're loving Diaz.


Torrance CA. Where the Metamoris guys are based, incidentally



Rookie of the Year said:


> I've never understood this perception of the Diaz bros as great trash talkers. They cuss a lot and flip the bird, but it was so hard to understand what Nate was saying most of the time. What's with his voice? Is it a speech impediment? Does he have a mental disability? Has he been hit too many times and is punch drunk? His words are always so slurred, and he either takes a while to answer questions or is quick off the mark with a bunch of F bombs.
> 
> Conor made him look like an amateur, talking circles around him and being very articulate. The "broke his foot and vagina in the same day" line was great, as was "you teach infant jujitsu on a Sunday morning and go for bike rides with the elderly". Conor for President, and I'm not even American. What a legend.
> 
> Hilarious to see Nate desperately reach for the patriotism angle too- "This is America." These people don't give a fuck, this is Conor's world, we're all just living in it.


To be fair, "I actually fight adults" or whatever it was he said, was a GOAT line :lol Conor has become a lot more eloquent though



KC Armstrong said:


> That's the difference between Conor and guys like Nate. Nate literally had nothing but F-bombs and he sounded like a total dumbass (no offense). If the fight is going to be as lopsided as this press conference, it will be over very quickly.


That was Conor as little as 6mos ago though


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

"God bless this hard work. I don't care about weight divisions. I'll run through everyone on the roster. #11Days " - Dada 5000


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

"Lel, no you won't" - Dada 5000's heart


----------



## TCE

The presser cracked me right up, so I did a shoop for it. First one in years:


----------



## Slickback

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> "God bless this hard work. I don't care about weight divisions. I'll run through everyone on the roster. #11Days " - Dada 5000


"WE'RE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART WE'RE HERE TO TAKE OVER" - Kenny Florian


----------



## Rush

Heart says Diaz, head says McGregor. 

This press conference is the tipping point as far as i'm concerned for McGregor fans. I thought they couldn't get any worse but fuck me it's like a contest to see who can deep throat him the best. Beyond pathetic some of the shit i've seen on some mma forums.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Bones said:


> "WE'RE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART WE'RE HERE TO TAKE OVER" - Kenny Florian


WE'RE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART! WE'RE HERE TO TAKE CREDIT!" - Kenny Florian


----------



## Lm2

Hoping Nate can win but i wont be surprised if Conor does pull the win, that being said, i still dont see him giving lawler trouble if they fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rush said:


> Heart says Diaz, head says McGregor.
> 
> This press conference is the tipping point as far as i'm concerned for McGregor fans. I thought they couldn't get any worse but fuck me it's like a contest to see who can deep throat him the best. Beyond pathetic some of the shit i've seen on some mma forums.


Getting to the point were i feel ashamed to like him because of them, do love me some Diaz though so it would be amazing for him to win.


----------



## BornBad

McGregor looking so fucking sharp at the PC. 


With 11 days notice and media obligation i don't think than Diaz will last more than two rounds


----------



## Rush

Liam Miller said:


> Getting to the point were i feel ashamed to like him because of them, do love me some Diaz though so it would be amazing for him to win.


As much as it probably doesn't come across, i genuinely like McGregor as a fighter. However his fans irritate the absolute fuck out of me to the point where i'd fucking cheer on anyone to kick the fucking shit out of him. 

So many muppets quoting shit like "He broke his foot and his vagina" like it's some kind of witty banter. It's fucking cringeworthy.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702616206092537856


----------



## Stephen90

Rush said:


> As much as it probably doesn't come across, i genuinely like McGregor as a fighter. However his fans irritate the absolute fuck out of me to the point where i'd fucking cheer on anyone to kick the fucking shit out of him.
> 
> So many muppets quoting shit like "He broke his foot and his vagina" like it's some kind of witty banter. It's fucking cringeworthy.


I'm not a McGregor fan just cause of the way he acts. But I do respect him and he's one fun fighter to watch. Now the McGregor fan base is a little annoying but still nowhere as annoying the Rousey fan base.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush said:


> As much as it probably doesn't come across, i genuinely like McGregor as a fighter. However his fans irritate the absolute fuck out of me to the point where i'd fucking cheer on anyone to kick the fucking shit out of him.
> 
> So many muppets quoting shit like "He broke his foot and his vagina" like it's some kind of witty banter. It's fucking cringeworthy.


This is exactly how I use to feel about Pacquiao. Tremendous fighter but it got to the point where I would root for his opponents because his fans annoyed the hell out of me. Some fan bases can be absolutely obnoxious and retarded at times. 



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702616206092537856


Why is Dos Anjos talking trash when he just pulled out of the fight? That's a new one :mj4


----------



## SonoShion

Lowkey liking a fighter but wants him to lose just because of his/her fans.

Grow up.


----------



## Slickback

RDA and Aldo need to shut their mouth


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Im the OG obnoxious McGregor mark, I started the whole hypetrain and I did it purely to piss Rush and Blackbeard off, godammit Ive had my fun and thats all that matters :torres


I cant summon much of a crap to give about Silva vs Bisping this weekend, sad considering the aura that used to be around Anderson fights, seems like hes just fighting out his contract for a few paychecks, Bisping is complete garbage so a loss to him would be especially sad to see, then again a win and theyll probably give Silva a title shot where he'll really get mangled, fuck that. I am however hyped for Mr Finland and to see if Tom Breeze looks as fucking terrifying again as he did murking Pendred.


----------



## Blackbeard

:damnyou

You're actually not that bad Hanoi, at least you've got some wit and facts to back up your hype train 

Just don't go in dry if McGregor pulls off some sorcery, kung fu shit on the 8th :fuckedup


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

I admit the whole GOAT thing started as a joke that got way outta hand, its amazing that it could yet turn out to have been right all along, its just nice to see a guy at least aiming for it anyway. If it happens you might wanna avoid all mma forums and youtube comments section for a while.

Doesnt take a mystic to see Nate taking the L here though, both Diaz bros can take a hell of a beating though so stopping him and esp stopping him early would be a genuinely impressive feat imo.


----------



## Waffelz

Rush said:


> Heart says Diaz, head says McGregor.
> 
> This press conference is the tipping point as far as i'm concerned for McGregor fans. I thought they couldn't get any worse but fuck me it's like a contest to see who can deep throat him the best. Beyond pathetic some of the shit i've seen on some mma forums.


Holy irony from the Liverpool fan.


----------



## Blackbeard

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> I admit the whole GOAT thing started as a joke that got way outta hand, its amazing that it could yet turn out to have been right all along, its just nice to see a guy at least aiming for it anyway. If it happens you might wanna avoid all mma forums and youtube comments section for a while.


Put it this way, if Conor beats Nate at 196 and then went on to beat Lawler at 200, well all that GOAT discussion won't sound so absurd. I'd still maybe rank Bones ahead of him depending on his return and future but Conor would be nipping at his heels.

Imagine IF Conor somehow beat Aldo, Dos Anjos and Lawler, bruh :done

I do agree though, the fact Conor is willing to take all these bold risks is incredibly admirable and ballsy, I respect his attitude towards the fight game a lot. His antics, not so much


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Blackbeard trying to cast doubt on :jonjones return.

He will come back and blast DC. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard

Who's to say Bones will even be able to return, at the rate he keeps fucking up with cars, loose women and drugs he could end up in jail before UFC 200 8*D

Speaking of which, the audio was released from when he was pulled over by that cop :lmao



> Cop: Reason I stopped you, okay, is you're going 75 down Alameda in a 35, okay?
> 
> Jones: Was I?
> 
> Cop: Yeah, I got you on radar, okay. There's no need to be going that fast, man.
> 
> Jones: I didn't realize I was.
> 
> Cop: Okay, you got your license or insurance?
> 
> Jones: I don't, I don't have my license.
> 
> Cop: Where you headed?
> 
> Jones: I'm headed to Jackson's MMA, to practice at 8:30.
> 
> Cop: I need the registration for the license plate.
> 
> Jones: Is this it?
> 
> Cop: Nope. Do you have the insurance card?
> 
> Cop: So, you don't have anything then? You don't have a license with you, no registration, no insurance?
> 
> Jones: I just threw on some sweatpants and [unintelligable]
> 
> Cop: Is the vehicle in your name?
> 
> Jones: No, it's in my fiance's name.
> 
> Cop: So where's the insurance, man?
> 
> Jones: I don't know.
> 
> Cop: You don't know?
> 
> Jones: No, I don't know.
> 
> Cop: So why are you driving with no insurance, dude?
> 
> Jones: Is that illegal?
> 
> Cop: [snorts] You know it's illegal, man.
> 
> Jones: No, I don't. Is it?
> 
> Cop: YES. Everybody has to have insurance.
> 
> Jones: Yeah, the car's insured.
> 
> Cop: But you got to have proof of insurance. Just because you're telling me that it's legit doesn't mean that it's legit.
> 
> Jones: Yeah, I understand that.
> 
> Cop: I've got to see some proof.
> 
> Jones: I understand.
> 
> Cop: You don't have your license with you either, so why are you driving with no license. You know that you have to have a license to drive, right?
> 
> Jones: Yeah, I have a valid license.
> 
> Cop: But you have to have it with you.
> 
> Jones: Yeah. I lost my license a while ago, so I usually carry my passport.
> 
> Cop: Be straight up, okay. You don't have a license, right? To be driving.
> 
> Jones: No, I do.
> 
> Cop: Because you're not coming back in the system as having a license.
> 
> Jones: I don't know why that would be, because I'm from New York.
> 
> Cop: So, you don't have a New Mexico license?
> 
> Jones: No, sir.
> 
> Cop: Okay, but you've got one out of New York?
> 
> Jones: Mmhmm.
> 
> Cop: Okay, you just don't have it with you?
> 
> Jones: No, no I don't. I lost my... So, I'm from New York and I haven't gotten a... I've been living here, I moved here officially about a year and a half ago and I've been driving around carrying my passport.
> 
> Cop: Mmhmm.
> 
> Jones: I left my passport in my book bag at home, so that's the only reason I'm not carrying it.
> 
> Cop: But you've got to have a driver's license, not a passport, to drive, okay?
> 
> Jones: Okay, I didn't realize that.
> 
> Cop: I mean, going 75 is pretty much reckless driving, dude.
> 
> Jones: Yeah, that's what he's telling me.
> 
> Cop: So, you're getting a huge break dude. You know what I'm saying?
> 
> Jones: Yeah, I appreciate it.
> 
> Cop: You just need to get a license to drive if you're going to drive, alright? And just drive normal, okay?
> 
> Jones: Yeah. Yeah absolutely.
> 
> Cop: I mean, yeah you got a cool car, but there's no reason to go drive crazy and kill somebody or kill yourself. It ain't worth it dude.
> 
> Jones: Absolutely


----------



## Rush

SonoShion said:


> Lowkey liking a fighter but wants him to lose just because of his/her fans.
> 
> Grow up.


Get in the fucking bin Sono. His fans act as if he's the 2nd coming of jesus and are piling onto the bandwagon even worse than when they did that to Rousey. A loss would hopefully quieten a bunch of the trolls and morons he has as 'fans'. 

I like him as a fighter, dislike him as a person. Same as Jon Jones. Can respect him as a brilliant fighter but the guy comes across as a twat. Conor is starting to sound like a shite rapper "Look at all the fucking money i have you poor fucks. Get on my level. I'm rolling in cash yada yada yada"



Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Im the OG obnoxious McGregor mark, I started the whole hypetrain and I did it purely to piss Rush and Blackbeard off, godammit Ive had my fun and thats all that matters :torres


You're tame compared to some of the shite i've seen. I don't mind Conor fans like yourself, soon as you get into the WOAT territory i'll let you know Hanoi. 



Waffelz said:


> Holy irony from the Liverpool fan.


:cudi


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

"The McGregor fans, some of them are on another level. They think that because Conor is so brash it gives them license to say any inane, obnoxious stuff that come into their head. And it's like, well, it's great to have heroes and even to be inspired by somebody who's polarizing or even the nicest person in the world. But remember, their accomplishments are theirs. Go live something for your own life." - Josh Barnett


----------



## Ray

McGregor is legitimately one of the most talented fighters I've ever seen in my life and I very much enjoy watching him fight. However, there's never been a group of fans that have made me dislike a fighter so much than McGregor marks. Rouser's fanbase before she got woefully derailed came close, but McGregor fans have surpassed her at this point. 

On a positive note, Bisping/Silva is happening this weekend and I couldn't be more excited. A couple years ago, I think this would've been an open and shut case with Silva being a huge favourite and demolishing him Forrest Griffin style. In 2016, this is a whole different narrative however. Silva is now 40 years old with his glory days very much in the rear window coming off 2 extended layoffs since 2013. For a fighter who relies primarily on his reflexes, speed, and to some extent his chin, he certainly has an uphill mountain to climb. As you age, the very first things to go are your chin and reflexes. We saw that a bit in the Weidman fights where Silva looked sluggish and slow, and was getting dropped by punches that he would've ordinarily eaten like lunch in his prime. 

Bisping, for better or worse, has had quite the overachieving career. He's been a little underrated during his career, but for the most part, he's high on the competency scale when it comes to fighting. Good fundamentals, nice jab to setup the combinations, decent defense, pretty exceptional takedown defense and wrestling comparative to the norm. He's accumulated quite the body of work in his nearly 10-year stint with the UFC, and the majority of his losses have come against people who have either been caught using PED's at some point, or were outright using them. 

So all this to say, I think Bisping actually has a decent shot at beating Anderson. Bisping does not get finished very easily and I think in the deep water rounds if he can put it on Anderson with some solid volume strikes, he can actually finish him ala the Cung Le fight. Especially at nearly +300 odds, which is somewhat ridiculous imo. I think it's a lot closer than that, and might consider throwing down a couple dollars on the Count. I think there's a lot that's working against Anderson in this fight and even though Bisping's style is somewhat susceptible to the counters, I have enough faith in his defensive capabilities that he'll be smart and set up some of strikes he's throwing. 

Who knows. Maybe Anderson delivers a Forrest Griffin style embarrassment or maybe Bisping gets the big upset. I'm just excited as hell for it.


----------



## RKing85

I find BJ Penn fans to be 100 times worse than Conor fans. Not even close IMO.

I wouldn't say one of the best fighters I've ever seen YET. But it is certainly within the realm of possibility that when his career is over and done with, he's up there.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

And not to forget, it'll be interesting to see Silva without PEDs


----------



## Samuel.L.Jackson

I am a very big fan of Conor McGregor but some of these bandwagon jumpers make me cringe. It's as if Conor is some invincible wizard who can see a punch/kick coming in slow motion and react to it like no one else. Yeah he is one of the best fighters in the world and I like his personality (I'll take it over these 'humble' dudes any day who just act humble for admiration). He can sell a fight better than anyone but the fanboys believe every word he says.

MMA is a sport where anything can happen. That's why it has a different win/loss ratio to boxing for the most part. No one is invincible and that's what makes it exciting. Nate Diaz on a good day is one of the best in the world but he does get overshadowed by his brother. I don't think he will beat McGregor but he might. I think Dos Anjos had a very high chance and if that fight does happen it will be a war. McGregor and Diaz staring each other down at the start will make it worth it though lol.

What about the talk of Wanderlei Silva vs Fedor at Rizin ? They may be way past their prime but they will always be the two biggest Pride icons and I am confident it will be a better nostalgia fight than Shamrock vs Gracie lol.


----------



## Slickback

RKing85 said:


> I find BJ Penn fans to be 100 times worse than Conor fans. Not even close IMO.
> 
> I wouldn't say one of the best fighters I've ever seen YET. But it is certainly within the realm of possibility that when his career is over and done with, he's up there.


I think we all agree that the radical McGregor fans are cancerous.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Those cancerous McGregor bandwagon fans will be the first ones to bash and talk shit about Conor when he loses


----------



## SonoShion

Rush said:


> Get in the fucking bin Sono. His fans act as if he's the 2nd coming of jesus and are piling onto the bandwagon even worse than when they did that to Rousey. A loss would hopefully quieten a bunch of the trolls and morons he has as 'fans'.
> i


Maybe you should stop caring what these geeks have to say. I still love Ronda & Conor even if their fanbase is allegedly the worst. I care too little to notice.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> Get in the fucking bin Sono. His fans act as if he's the 2nd coming of jesus and are piling onto the bandwagon even worse than when they did that to Rousey. A loss would hopefully quieten a bunch of the trolls and morons he has as 'fans'.


Because Jesus fans are so awesome.


----------



## Provo

McGregor got a large fanbase, of course there gonna be some fuckheads inbetween. There just trolls that get arouse on your attention.


----------



## SonoShion

Sweet. Q&A & Weigh-ins start in a few minutes.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

really liking the heat between Amirkhani/Wilkinson, Mr Finland is also Mr Dublin nowadays so I gotta ride with him here, Wilkinson is shite but he did have one of the great hype killer moments KO'ing Backstrom, who also turned out to be shite but we didnt know that at the time, Amirkhani still has that intrigue where we dont quite know yet. Other than that Breese and Moose easily, and Silva i guess but fuck knows what version of Anderson will turn up tomorrow, could go anyway, atmosphere should be electric for the ME at least.


----------



## Blackbeard

I just get the feeling this is going to be Silva's last hurrah before meeting a young, hungry contender/lion and receiving a wake up call. Of course in saying that, this is literally Bisping's title fight so he might give us a superhuman performance in attempt to remove that massive chip he has on his shoulders. Should be interesting, I am really looking forward to tomorrow :mark:

The last time I thought Bisping was going to get embarrassed in a fight was against Sonnen, and he managed to turn that into a fairly competitive fight, so I perhaps it's unwise for me to underestimate him.

Silva of course has something to prove as well, he'll be wanting to remove the stink of the PED allegations now tainting his legacy.


----------



## Slickback

Bisping wat the end there looked liked he was trying to convince himself that he has a chance. I think Silva is going to merk him


----------



## Blackbeard

Oh that was nice, Bisping getting Silva back for the other day when he refused to shake his hand :lmao Probably unwise though, you don't poke the bear.


----------



## Buttermaker




----------



## MOX




----------



## Certified G

I'm excited for Silva/Bisping tonight and I'll be rooting for Silva. I'm gonna guess a second round TKO victory for Silva but it could very well end up going to a decision.

In other news, the UFC Rotterdam show will be headlined by Alistair Overeem vs. Andrei Arlovski. Other fights announced for that show are:

- Stefan Struve vs Bigfoot Silva
- Dominic Waters vs Peter Sobotta
- Chris Wade vs Rashid Magomedov
- Reza Madadi vs Yan Cabral
- Garreth McLellan vs Magnus Cedenblad


----------



## Buttermaker

Who's watching the fights today? I would like to watch them but I don't feel like getting Fight Pass and my Fight Network free preview ended a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^so watch it on an pirate stream like most people do? :draper2


(inb4 thatsfuckingillegal.gif)


----------



## Blackbeard

AryaAnark said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Provo

I'm watching, finally some decent european time.


----------



## RKing85

just going to watch the main card.

Conor is really in a no lose situation. Literally. He either wins, or the fight becomes a no contest when Diaz pisses for marijuana.


----------



## Irish Jet

LMAO at my fight pass breaking in the middle of the fight pass card.

Garbage.


----------



## RKing85

apparently just about everybody is having problems with the stream on fight pass.

Working just fine for me up here in Canada on the Fight Network!


----------



## Slickback

Pathetic work by the judges.


----------



## Provo

I loved the main event, Anderson probably could have finished it after the knee but great fight.


----------



## Ray

Good night of picks. So glad I threw $10 down on Bisping. Those odds were always a little lopsided. And I'm happy for the guy that he got his defining win. Behind the bullshit, Bisping is actually quite a nice guy.


----------



## samizayn

End of 3rd round was outrageous.


----------



## Slickback

silva only has himself to blame for losing that fight. he just should've poured it on in the 4th


----------



## Rookie of the Year

What a fight! Bisping really brought the pressure, and outside of that flying knee in the 3rd and front kick in the 5th, Anderson was very inactive. Luckily for him, they were massive shots that rearranged Bisping's face, but I don't know what he was playing at there. Anderson used to play those games with standing against the fence and doing wacky movements when he was dominant, it just seems silly when he's losing the fight. The maddening thing is too, in the 5th round, Anderson clearly had way more energy than Bisping.

I'm not even a Bisping fan, but he did really well. I threw last minute money on a Bisping decision because it seemed that Anderson had lost a step. I'm not even sure if that's true, looking at the brief moments Anderson was on and the damage he was able to cause, but he was definitely his own worst enemy at times.

Then again, obviously Bisping isn't exempt from that criticism. Another 5-10 seconds in the 3rd and he was history, all because he decided to stop and look at Herb Dean while Anderson Fucking Silva is stalking you.


----------



## Supreme Being

Really I don't think Bisping won that.

Silva 3 4 5


----------



## samizayn

Bones said:


> silva only has himself to blame for losing that fight. he just should've poured it on in the 4th


Yeah, that was very confusing to watch. There was a point towards the end of the 4th I think? Where Silva poured it on, and I thought he was about to finish the fight right then. And I knew that he could choose to pour it on at that pace, at any time. With a weakened chin from the knee I thought that would end Bisping for sure, actually I thought it was a matter of time only. So puzzling why he was so nonchalant for the rest of the fight.


Supreme Being said:


> Really I don't think Bisping won that.
> 
> Silva 3 4 5


Bisping 1 2 3. 3 is the question mark round for sure, though.


----------



## SHIRLEY

And I'll say it again...



SHIRLEY said:


> Someone better start writing a book about this year in MMA.


2016. What a time to be alive brehs.


----------



## Blackbeard

:mj2 It's all your fault Herb Dean.


----------



## Ray

Actually, I had it Bisping 1,2,4 I think. Round 4 was just Anderson against the fence doing wing-chun shit while Bisping was landing combos. Rounds 1 and 2, Bisping dropped Anderson at the end of both of those rounds. I thought it was a pretty clear 48-47 Bisping.


----------



## Slickback

At least Herb didn't stop the fight at the end of the 3rd.

"Protect yourself at all times" applies here, its not up to Bisping to stop whenever he wants, its the refs call and he took his eyes of Silva.


----------



## Provo

With that brutal knee from Anderson it was fair to give the round to Bispin, Silva could knock out Bispin in the 4 and 5 round. I thought he was gonna do something amazing in the last few seconds but it made Silva look really stupid.


----------



## Blackbeard

Do we ever get 10-8 rounds in MMA?


----------



## Slickback

Yes but very rarely, not enough.


----------



## Irish Jet

Delighted. Three times I've bet against Silva and each time I've won.

Silva is a fucking cunt. Anytime he loses is a good day. Fight was only close because Herb Dean is a fucking disgrace.

No more viagra for Silva and no more wins. Retire you joker.


----------



## Blackbeard

It's crazy how much Silva's career is echoing his idol Roy Jones. Both superb athletes that relied on insane reflexes and lighting fast shots, but once those went and the chin got cracked they were shells of their former self. Seeing him being rocked multiple times by Bisping was quite sad to witness. A legit MW with power in his hands would stop him at this stage :mj2


----------



## EyeZac

After losing to Bisping I cannot rank Anderson above Jon Jones.

While I've never been a fan of Anderson even I don't want him to reach Fedor levels of joke by beating up Bob from the local petrol station.

Retire now Anderson. Don't become BJ Penn and smash your legacy because you don't know when to stop.


----------



## Rush

Anderson Silva's biggest opponent these days is his ego. There is no way he should have lost to Bisping, especially after kneeing him into the middle of next week at the end of the 3rd. Instead of coming out and attacking he let the 4th round pass him by which was the round that got Bisping the nod. Good to have a decision that has no controversy surrounding the scoring of the fight.


----------



## Blackbeard

I've calmed down a little now and admit that Bisping deserved the decision. Andy toyed around too much in the 4th and gave Mike the decision. Like the commentators said though, it could of been a massive adrenaline dump, it must be so surreal to start up a fight again after you've been celebrating :wtf2

Still not sure why Mike was allowed to continue after the knee though..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703721256470781952
It's poor reffing from Herb. Silva knew Mike was done that's why he stopped. Lets not forget that this is a ref that wants you to be a lifeless corpse who's been repeatedly battered a million times before he'll wave it off, ala Big Foot unloading on Overeem while Herb stood idly by allowing him to absorb unnecessary damage.


----------



## Vader

It wasn't stopped as Silva didn't follow up. Bisping wasn't out cold or anything like that, although he was clearly vulnerable.


----------



## Blackbeard

He shouldn't need to follow up when the opponent was crumpled up on the canvas not defending himself. No wonder some people think MMA is barbaric, they don't stop fights unless fighters are having their head repeatedly bounced off the floor.

Wasn't Herb Dean the one who reffed Rockhold vs. Weidman? Explains it all really.


----------



## Vader

He didn't need to defend anything, as Silva walked off. Bisping was immediately talking to Herb. Whilst I'm not saying Silva needed to murder Bisping, he shouldn't have assumed he had won.


----------



## EyeZac

Vader said:


> He didn't need to defend anything, as Silva walked off. Bisping was immediately talking to Herb. Whilst I'm not saying Silva needed to murder Bisping, he shouldn't have assumed he had won.


I wonder where all this "they shouldn't need to follow up" was when Rousey was out cold and Holm jumped on her after the head kick?


----------



## Blackbeard

I've always been against following up on opponents who are clearly done, I wish _Zuffa_ would clamp down harder on it, why it's still allowed I'll never know.

Anytime I see that gif of Hendo blasting Bisping it's sickening to watch because of the cheap foreman Dan chucks in there.


----------



## Vader

Bisping was more aware of what was going on compared to vs. Henderson, or Ronda/Holm - or even Aldo/McGregor. Whilst it's fairly obvious Silva would have gotten the TKO, Bisping wasn't unconscious after the knee.


----------



## Lm2

Just saw the flying knee, personally i would of liked to see silva stil go for the win after the knee, he just assumed he won. Sucks for silva but props to Bisping to have a big name on his win list.


----------



## RKing85

Silva couldn't follow up on the knee as the round ended. He DEFINITLY should have pushed harder coming out for the fourth though. Bisping was obviously still rocked for the first 2 minutes of round 4.

What an excellent main event overall though. 

I had Bisping/Bisping/Anderson/Bisping/Anderson for 48-47 Bisping. I would bet Bisping couldn't see a thing out of his left eye for the last 6-7 minutes of the fight. Won't even say that was a home town decision unlike earlier in the card *cough* Pickett *cough*


----------



## Slickback

Isnt his left eye fucked anyway? Or was it the right eye?


----------



## Buttermaker

@Bones Just beat you bud :woo :woo


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Silva was an idiot. It was his fight to lose and he lost it. Bisping got his meaningful win but he definitely wanted it to go down differently. He told Ariel that this was the fight that would justify his career if he won but the way it went down... :deandre










No killer instinct after that kick, smdh.


----------



## 2Pieced

I would have been fine if they had given the decision to Silva but he fought like man he didn't give a damn if he won or lost so why the fuck should i care.

He could have pushed for the finish on multiple occasions but didn't, pissed me off tbh.


----------



## Slickback

Nate Diaz explains his gameplan for UFC 196

:lmao

Honestly I just hope Diaz doesnt go there and not really give a fuck about winning this fight simply because hes already getting a big payday. Hope he gives it his all


----------



## Blackbeard

I have a bad feeling that may be the case unk3

Still, even if Nate doesn't care he'll still come out and attempt to Stockton clap Conor and taunt him at every opportunity. Which will be entertaining for us :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

That's a sound strategy.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Bones said:


> Nate Diaz explains his gameplan for UFC 196
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Honestly I just hope Diaz doesnt go there and not really give a fuck about winning this fight simply because hes already getting a big payday. Hope he gives it his all


The sound effects are what really sold me on the gameplan.


----------



## Buttermaker

I'm hoping Diaz gives it his all in there.. Would be fantastic for him to perform like he did vs Johnson, Cerrone and Gomi.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Well, if Diaz comes in and beats Conor, he sets himself up for big time pay days. For one thing, Conor would probably want to rematch him, but Nate's profile would go almost mainstream if he stopped the almighty Conor.

Really hope Nate has a sense of that, but I don't get the impression that he thinks about the next hour in his life, let alone the next few months or years.


----------



## RKing85

Wonder what Nate is going to make for this fight. Got to be well north of 7 figures.


----------



## Slickback

Conor said hows it feel to be a millionaire so I guess he got paid over a million


----------



## Rush

@Blackbeard If Herb had stopped the fight at the end of the 3rd then that would've been an early stoppage for sure given that Bisping wasn't out. He got dropped but he wasn't out. 



Vader said:


> It wasn't stopped as Silva didn't follow up. Bisping wasn't out cold or anything like that, although he was clearly vulnerable.


He couldn't follow up given that the round ended just after he landed the knee.


----------



## Blackbeard

It cost me my accumulator @Rush :mj2 Herb Dean should of stopped it prematurely so I could afford to purchase my Chinese take out.

Herb Dean trying to get me to eat more healthily : mjtinfoilhat


----------



## Vader

It's pedantic but there was a few seconds left. I dunno if that would have been enough time to do anything though.


----------



## 2Pieced

I don't blame Dean much at all, there is a reason they say "protect yourself at all times" and Bisping should have been concentrating on his opponent not looking at the ref.

Plus the round was essentially over after the knee landed.

Anyway nobody should waste their time capping up for Silva, he should retire if he is not bothered if he wins fights. Could have finished but choose not to.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704158638051627008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704160701573636096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704164827770568704
:banderas 

Would be a fun scrap. I take it he's not interested in a title shot anymore.


----------



## Slickback

Hahaha realises he'll get absolutely merkd by Rockhold. I think after that win hes content on never fighting for a title. Id love to see Diaz vs Bisping, build up would be fun too


----------



## Blackbeard

Things got intense between Frank Mir & Mark Hunt today.......



Spoiler: a spoiler


----------



## Buttermaker

Silva's camp is interested in taking a rematch with Bisping for the card in Brazil this May according to MMA Fighting.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hunt and Mir bromance :lenny


----------



## Cashmere

Less than a week away before Tate finally becomes champ while Dana, Ronda, and other haters pout. My dick can only get so hard :trips5


----------



## Slickback

The guy who won $220k on Holly Holm is betting $77k on Miesha Tate at UFC 196. Fuck this is one bet I hope he doesn't win


----------



## Blackbeard

I'll be shocked if that bet pays off. At worst I can see Holy winning by underwhelming decision.


----------



## RKing85

the rules say the mouthpiece can be replaced when there is a break in the action.

There sure as fuck wasn't a break in the action when Bisping asked for his mouthpiece back.

That was all on Bisping. No blame on Dean IMO.


----------



## EyeZac

I've picked Tate to beat Holm during the build to this fight.

Holm has the better team but if Tate can get the fight to the ground she likely walks out as a champion.

If Tate wins the fight then get ready for Ronda to suddenly recover from all injuries and be ready for action again.


----------



## Slickback

Idk, just a gut feeling but one of the two main events at 196 will be an upset. Just not sure which one.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Luke Thomas on the Monday Morning Analyst and Marc Raimondi on the MMA Hour pretty much backing up my post earlier about Silva losing this fight for himself and not having that Killer Instinct/Pulling the trigger. 

Luke was deepthroating Bisping which was a bit much for me but I got where he was coming from in the end. Interesting point from his show. 

*- Silva spent a total of 2minutes and 9seconds by Luke's count doing fuck all. Back against the cage/taunting etc. *

That shit is frustrating. 

*MMA Hour.* 

*First interview with Marc Raimondi. *

- Nothing of note there other than him and Ariel thinking Silva fucked himself. "He never had that killer instinct". 

- Going forward Raimondi thinks Bisping/Weidman would be fine if Weidman gets his title back but thinks Rockhold would wash Bisping and he has no interest in that. 

- Thinks Bisping/Nick Diaz or Bisping/Mousasi next would be good. Anderson/Vitor in Brazil also.

*Second interview with Frankie Edgar *

- Not as mad anymore. 

- Wouldn't mind fighting Aldo. 

- Was a bit mad at Dana on Yahoo! Sports(?) saying he shouldn't be mad 'cause he declined the fight. Felt it was a slight towards him. Apparently smoothed things over after. 

- Realizes that UFC isn't a meritocracy anymore and knows that being more vocal will get him closer to what he wants. Hence why he says the 'C' in UFC stands for 'Conor'.

- Thinks Nate has a good shot since it's South Paw vs South Paw, Nate has the reach and applies good pressure with volume. 

Can't remember anything else from that interview. Pettis was next but my shift was winding down at that point and wasn't paying much attention. I do remember that he, like Frankie, are staying away form Social Media. Sounded like Frankie's reasons were the Conor fans :lol

*Holly Holm* and *Herb Dean* are on the show so I can't wait to listen to the rest :mark:

@Blackbeard you might want to catch the Herb Dean interview for some closure.










EDIT: Forgot *Aldo* was on too.


----------



## Blackbeard

I reckon we might see Aldo vs. Frankie in the summer for the vacant FW title depending on what happens this Saturday.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Can we talk about how great Cyborg is? :mj


----------



## Slickback

A very intriguing stylistic matchup.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Watched Tate vs Eye and I was just hypnotized by the jiggle of Meisha's ass.










:datass


----------



## Blackbeard

Rockland said:


> Can we talk about how great Cyborg is? :mj


Holm vs. Cyborg, 140lb catchweight, UFC 200 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback

While I did agree with ROnda when she said Cyborg needs to come down to 135 if she wants to fight. This makes me love Holm even more what a badass.


----------



## Buttermaker

Ronda never wanted to fight her ever.. If I remember correctly she said something about not being able to go up to 145, which is bullshit considering she fought 4 times at 145 to start her career.


----------



## Blackbeard

Holy doesn't care, she's a real fighter who just wants to face the best out there. Honda can fuck off to Hollywood and become a straight to VOD actress.


----------



## Slickback

4 days :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Ronda has a few years before she becomes straight to dvd.

But yeah, it won't be long.

She is an attrocious actress. Which she should be cause she is just getting started, and has no formal training.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I love how Conor transcends the MMA fan bubble. Several weeks ago, I agreed to visit my mate who lives 3 hours down the coast this coming weekend, not realising it was when UFC 196 was on. Then, a "suggested post" on my Facebook was an event for UFC 196 showing at a pub in his town. Long shot, but I asked my mate (who isn't a UFC fan at all) if he'd mind stopping in for an hour or two to watch the main fights. To my surprise, he got all excited and was keen to place bets on Conor winning. Good times.


----------



## Buttermaker

@Bones We are not even in the same ball park with our picks lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Takers Revenge said:


> @Bones We are not even in the same ball park with our picks lol


Where are you guys doing the prediction thing?


----------



## Buttermaker

Rookie of the Year said:


> Where are you guys doing the prediction thing?


Tapology.com


----------



## Slickback

Takers Revenge said:


> @Bones We are not even in the same ball park with our picks lol


Hahah I guessed randomly for alot of these fights


----------



## Blackbeard

Wanderlai Silva has just signed with _Bellator_. Though he's not eligible to fight in the States until May next year.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/the-axe-murderer-comes-out-of-retirement-wanderlei-silva-signs-with-bellator

Rematch with Tito? Third fight with Rampage?........FEDOR?


----------



## Buttermaker

Blackbeard said:


> Wanderlai Silva has just signed with _Bellator_. Though he's not eligible to fight in the States until May next year.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/the-axe-murderer-comes-out-of-retirement-wanderlei-silva-signs-with-bellator
> 
> Rematch with Tito? Third fight with Rampage?........FEDOR?


As far as I know hes eligible to fight if the state commission hes in allows it.. Although the downside to it is that is if he fights in another state it could delay his eligibility to get his Nevada State license.


----------



## Blackbeard

Takers Revenge said:


> As far as I know hes eligible to fight if the state commission hes in allows it.. Although the downside to it is that is if he fights in another state it could delay his eligibility to get his Nevada State license.


That's certainly possible but if Wandi defies Nevada then they could end up punishing him even further.

I wonder if _Bellator_ are maybe planning to do something with _Rizin_ in Japan? I don't think Wandi fighting there would anger Nevada, would it?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Blackbeard said:


> Third fight with Rampage?


You mean 4th?


----------



## Buttermaker

Blackbeard said:


> That's certainly possible but if Wandi defies Nevada then they could end up punishing him even further.
> 
> I wonder if _Bellator_ are maybe planning to do something with _Rizin_ in Japan? I don't think Wandi fighting there would anger Nevada, would it?


Yeah like I was saying it would probably just delay the process further. A Japan fight most likely woundnt cause any problems. No commission in Japan so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## samizayn

Blackbeard said:


> That's certainly possible but if Wandi defies Nevada then they could end up punishing him even further.
> 
> I wonder if _Bellator_ are maybe planning to do something with _Rizin_ in Japan? I don't think Wandi fighting there would anger Nevada, would it?


I heard that the SACs tend to "respect" each other when it comes to people being banned. Don't know what the truth to that is though


----------



## Slickback

2 more days....................................................


----------



## Funaki7

Blackbeard said:


> :mj It's more a case of Lorenzo and Dana not wanting to see Khabib maul Conor on the ground.


No it's more cause of the thing I said.


----------



## Buttermaker




----------



## Blackbeard

Funaki7 said:


> No it's more cause of the thing I said.


Please. Khabib was ready and willing to meet Conor at 155lb, the _UFC_ could of easily just replaced him with Cowboy or someone else for that _FOX_ fight. They clearly protected him. Now that's not to say Conor is scared of him or anything, I have no doubt he'd be willing to face him, _Zuffa_ on the other hand know it's a terrible match up for him.

But if you want to buy into that excuse then go ahead.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, the state athletic commissions honor other states suspensions. He won't be able to fight in the States until his suspension is over. Unless they go to a reservation that doesn't have an ABC commission on it.

Although between Bellator international events and Rizin, there are enough options for Wanderlei to fight while he is serving his AC suspension.


----------



## Waffelz

Listening to Nate Diaz is v hard.


----------



## Buttermaker

Somebody mind asking a question without trailing off and sounding like dumb ass please?


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Buttermaker

So Dana and Conor leave together.. Wonder where they are going?


----------



## Blackbeard

Was the conference any good?


----------



## NakNak

That face-off escalated quickly :damn
Hyped as fuck, I can't lie. I wanted RDA/McGregor so bad, it was the better match up, but this Nate/Conor shit is too damn entertaining.
Putting my faith on Mac once again...

And Holm is retaining. She seems to have pure passion for this. I think Miesha doesn't have what it takes. We shall see, she still has a chance of winning.


----------



## Slickback

Brawl at the end (Y) :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

Gifs please.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

presser was more of the same but the stare down/pull apart brawl at the end was some serious attitude era last raw before wrestlemania shit, all the crews onstage, fuck man we were this close to seeing Nick Diaz and Ido Portal throw down


----------



## SonoShion

That's an extra 200k buys.


:banderas


----------



## Slickback

LINK TO THE BRAWL


----------



## Supreme Being

Conor never fails to entertain


----------



## SonoShion

Diaz hiding behind Dana at 0:13 when Conor was loose and approached them :mj


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> LINK TO THE BRAWL


Lel Dana is such a ***.

Conor swiping at Nate's hand seems uncharacteristic to me. He's unable to handle the fact Nate's not falling for his mind games :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Shades of Ronda/Holm...... lol 


Weigh ins tomorrow aswell :mark:


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705516221819547648


----------



## Blackbeard

Conor's the one who lashes out and yet Dana tries to greco roman wrestle Nate unk2

One of these days I hope Dana gets slapped for putting his hands on fighters.


----------



## Liam Miller

It's petty as fuck but this type of shit always entertains me.


----------



## Lm2

Diaz- "who do you train with. I train with top 10 in everything. While you play touch butt with that dork in the park :lmao gold


----------



## Slickback

Looks like he actually punched his hand, could have broken it. Bitch move by Conor fuck him


----------



## Blackbeard

Oh wow, he did. I thought Nate was suppose to be the thuggish one? unk2


----------



## RKing85

like all MMA press conference "fights", that was nothing more than handbags at 10 paces.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Conor the dirty fuck. He's SHOOK since Nate accused him of being on steroids. Hope he goes to sleep on Sunday.

Saturday too.


----------



## Provo

Another awesome Press Confernce, Its airs pretty late in the Netherlands, but i'm to hyped so i'm probably gonna watch it live.


----------



## EyeZac

If Nate wins. :banderas


----------



## Slickback

Full want Nate to stockton slap the shit out of Conor and MAKE HIM TAP.


----------



## Buttermaker

Rockland said:


> Conor the dirty fuck. He's SHOOK since Nate accused him of being on steroids. Hope he goes to sleep on Sunday.
> 
> Saturday too.


I agree with everything you said. I must add this though, Wanderlei Silva in a dress.


----------



## Blackbeard

:bully4 That's no way to talk about @Rockland's bae!


----------



## Rush

Conor punching Nate's hand was a complete bitch move. Fuck that cunt, hope he gets knocked the fuck out.


----------



## RKing85

If Nate is to win on Saturday, it's not going to be via knockout.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

UFC doing WWE better than WWE does WWE.

I don't think Conor's really scared, or shook or whatever some of y'all are claiming, I see it as him exploiting Nate being a hothead. Pissing off a Diaz this close to the fight, Nate will probably abandon any sense of strategy he may have had and completely try to make this a brawl. You think Nate had the boxing advantage? Not anymore motherfucker.

Either way, great promotion. Red panty night is almost upon us!


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> If Nate is to win on Saturday, it's not going to be via knockout.


I don't think he's winning at all, doesn't mean i don't want him to knock Conor into the middle of next year.


----------



## Truthbetold

Rush said:


> Conor punching Nate's hand was a complete bitch move. Fuck that cunt, hope he gets knocked the fuck out.


That speed tho...


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## SonoShion




----------



## Slickback

Connor's whole "look how much more money I make than you" is getting fucking old real fast.


----------



## Provo

"Nobody knows what a gazelle is anyway" da fuck?!


----------



## Slickback

Classic Nate


----------



## EyeZac

Bones said:


> Connor's whole "look how much more money I make than you" is getting fucking old real fast.


While I enjoy McGregor for the most part it is becoming laughable when he mentions money since he's probably still second to Rousey. I don't know the exact numbers but just last year it was stated on multiple occasions that Ronda was the highest paid athlete in the UFC.

Even with the loss I would think Rousey made more money in 2015 than McGregor did.

McGregor might be the highest paid fighter in the UFC now but it's not a title he's held for a long time.


----------



## Mad Max

Bitch move, but not as bad as the shit Andy pulled against Chael at the weigh ins.

Can't believe I didn't notice an MMA section here. Cool beans.


----------



## Lm2

im hoping nate actually keeps it on the feet for a little bit, but he did mention Conor got tapped out by two no bodies, obviously duffy isnt a nobody, but maybe hes hinting if he has too he will submit the guy. Either way i am hoping for a good fight, but what a pussy move by Conor, anyone that says other wise is a fan boy, and remember when jones dc got fined, i bet conor wont get fined


----------



## Chloe

I'm a Conor fan but I hope Nate smokes him.


----------



## Chloe

Conor seems like he's the more emotional one here. Nate just along for the ride. Stockton slaps all night I hope.


----------



## TCE

Conor wins - KO round 1.

I honestly don't see this fight lasting long at all.


----------



## Certified G

I like Connor but he has such a big mouth all the time, I kind of want to see Nate Diaz knock him out. :hmm: I'm excited for the show though. Don't see Connor/Nate going very long but that fight should be straight fire. Holm/Tate should be a good one too, I've been looking forward to watching Holm fight again ever since she destroyed Ronda.


----------



## Funaki7

Blackbeard said:


> Please. Khabib was ready and willing to meet Conor at 155lb, the _UFC_ could of easily just replaced him with Cowboy or someone else for that _FOX_ fight. They clearly protected him. Now that's not to say Conor is scared of him or anything, I have no doubt he'd be willing to face him, _Zuffa_ on the other hand know it's a terrible match up for him.
> 
> But if you want to buy into that excuse then go ahead.


The UFC don't have that option. They are promised to FOX.

The UFC could have easily done McGregor Vs Ferguson (who also called Conor out) for the interim Lightweight title. Ferguson on a crazy steak, would be easily talked into a stand up fight, is a fairly hittable guy, would be a HUGE win for McGregor.

But they weren't allowed to take Ferguson and Khabib off of FOX. Back in the day, Amir Saddolah would main card over other better fighters because it was part of a Spike commitment from the UFC as well.

For the record, I agree its a terrible match for Conor. I think the only you who actually has a chance against Khabib is ironically Tony Ferguson. I would actually favour Conor over Lawler before over Khabib. But there's a reason those guys were immediately written off and that was because of a prior commitment to FOX. Same reason WWE can't do what they want as well, they have too many TV commitments. The names in the hat were Pettis, Cerrone, Faber and Diaz. With Pettis having nothing hype wise to go off and the huge height disadvantage (and BW title shot) for Faber, it was really just a choice between Diaz and Cerrone.

It's not a case of "believing excuses". That's just the facts of it. If Conor was the LW champion after UFC 196, and Khabib beats Ferguson, there would be zero possibility of Conor not defending against Khabib so it's not exactly like the UFC are even capable of protecting him.


----------



## BornBad

I don't think Nate can stand fair with Conor with 10 days notice.... Also McGregor had a full training camp and looking like a bull for this one


----------



## Londrick

"This is America, mother fucker. Get it right" - Nate Diaz

:Banderas


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Conor punching Nate's hand was a complete bitch move. Fuck that cunt, hope he gets knocked the fuck out.



For sure calm down. Wasn't a big deal, imo. Nate kept putting his fist closer and closer to Conor's face and he punched his fist when it was about a half inch from his face. He couldn't let Nate punk him like that. I would have done the exact same thing. I mean, I would have slapped his hand out of the way instead of a closed fist but that's about the only difference.

He's going to murk Diaz and it's going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Funaki7

Was it a bitch move when Nate flicked off Cerrone's hat and pushed him?


----------



## Vader

One of my good friends is a ridiculously biased McGregor fan, to the point where his mother could be punched in the face by McGregor and he'd still be his #1 fan. Part of me wants him to get knocked out as I'd love to see my mate's reaction but on the other hand I think McGregor winning will continually elevate the sport's popularity and that can only be good. So many people are talking about it where I'm from, whereas a couple of years ago if you asked the common person to name an MMA fighter you'd be struggling.

I'm expecting KO's/TKO's in the two main fights.


----------



## Blackbeard

That's a great point. As much as I may dislike the guy I can't deny that has brought back so much attention and excitement to the _UFC_. Between his mouth and Holy Holm KTFO Honda my interest has certainly been rejuvenated.

Part of me would love to see Nate smash him, but another part wants him to succeed just so I can see what a McGregor vs. Lawler fight at _UFC 200_ would look like :hmm:

Bones coming back next month is also awesome. We're in exciting times at the moment :woo


----------



## Blackbeard

Werdum vs. Miocic set for _UFC 198_ in Brazil :mark:



> Champ Fabricio Werdum vs. Stipe Miocic – for heavyweight title
> Vitor Belfort vs. Ronaldo Souza
> Patrick Cummins vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
> Matt Brown vs. Demian Maia
> Warlley Alves vs. Bryan Barberena
> Nate Marquardt vs. Thiago “Marreta” Santos
> Evan Dunham vs. Leonardo Santos
> Yancy Medeiros vs. Francisco Trinaldo
> Sergio Moraes vs. Kamaru Usman


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/ufc-198-werdum-vs-miocic-official-for-may-14-in-40000-seat-brazilian-arena


----------



## SonoShion

Press conference with Bones, DC, Weidman, Rockhold, Khabib, Ferguson & more in a few. :mark:


----------



## Bubz

Hyped for tomorrow night. Big Conor fan and I'll obviously be pulling for him but punching Diaz' hand definitely was kind of dickish and unusual to see from him. Nate doesn't seem fussed by Conor at all which is pretty funny. Should be a good fight for sure.


----------



## EyeZac

Jones already getting pictures taken of him with the title belt.

:lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

Has it started already? Link please.


----------



## Buttermaker

Blackbeard said:


> That's a great point. As much as I may dislike the guy I can't deny that has brought back so much attention and excitement to the _UFC_. Between his mouth and Holy Holm KTFO Honda my interest has certainly been rejuvenated.
> 
> Part of me would love to see Nate smash him, but another part wants him to succeed just so I can see what a McGregor vs. Lawler fight at _UFC 200_ would look like :hmm:
> 
> Bones coming back next month is also awesome. We're in exciting times at the moment :woo


I completely agree that Mcgregor is good for the sport and brings eye balls to the product but quite simply, he's impending derailment is coming, and I hope Nate Diaz is the man to do it.. I'll sacrifice him getting his ass beaten by Robbie Lawler for Diaz to pull it off tomorrow. 

It's not like he will be completely gone. The aura and luster will be slightly compromised but he will still be a polarizing figure.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Provo

Daniel Cormier is heeling it up.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

that was great,so much heat onstage, 2016 is shaping up to be the GOAT presser year


----------



## EyeZac

Jones bringing the real title was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Slickback

I almost feel bad for DC, no one really gives a shit about him, not the fans, not even Dana


----------



## EyeZac

All of these great fights.

We'll probably get 2 of them on the announced date


----------



## Slickback

:buffer


----------



## Cashmere

McGregor flinched like that tho :lol. His reflex game is on point :xzibit


----------



## Blackbeard

I gotta say, Holly's derriere ain't too shabby bama4

Joe Rogan calling both "_mam_" :mj4

:lmao :lmao :lmao Conor flinched like a bitch.


----------



## Slickback

Lets not get ahead of ourselves though, everyone thought ALdo had the upper hand after their weigh in.


----------



## Blackbeard

Dammit Bones, he flinched so that obviously means Nate is going to murder him tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## RKing85

fuck UFC 196 tomorrow night, encore presentation of Kimbo/Dada and Shamrock/Gracie!!!!


----------



## EyeZac

Joanna/Claudia did a great job of hyping their fight. They got one of the biggest reactions, the trash talk was good and the staredown was fantastic.

It's not enough to make me watch TUF but I'm pumped for their fight.


----------



## Mad Max

EyeZac said:


> Joanna/Claudia did a great job of hyping their fight. They got one of the biggest reactions, the trash talk was good and the staredown was fantastic.
> 
> It's not enough to make me watch TUF but I'm pumped for their fight.


But I thought they were "good friends."

You mean a bish is lying?


----------



## Buttermaker

RKing85 said:


> fuck UFC 196 tomorrow night, encore presentation of Kimbo/Dada and Shamrock/Gracie!!!!


I saw the advertisement. The fight was quoted as being the most wild fight of all time or something.. Just shit haha


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> Joanna/Claudia did a great job of hyping their fight. They got one of the biggest reactions, the trash talk was good and the staredown was fantastic.
> 
> It's not enough to make me watch TUF but I'm pumped for their fight.


Gonna watch this for Joanna alone, but doubt I will make it past the first few episodes


----------



## Lm2

JJ is going kill Claudia imo, Jones bringing the real belt :lmao hes the man, Dom making faber look bad, Conor flinching over nate:lmao :mark: lets go holm and diaz


----------



## oztin316

how much are you guys paying 
to watch ufc196 live ,
?


----------



## Blackbeard

Legendmaker said:


> Dom making faber look bad


:bosh

I think you've got that the wrong way round :mj


----------



## Lm2

Blackbeard said:


> :bosh
> 
> I think you've got that the wrong way round :mj


dom was crushing faber on the mic bro lol i feel like cruz will dominate UD


----------



## Blackbeard

Legendmaker said:


> dom was crushing faber on the mic bro lol i feel like cruz will dominate UD


Are you being serious? Cruz was off his game tonight, I was disappointed in his performance.


----------



## Lm2

Blackbeard said:


> Are you being serious? Cruz was off his game tonight, I was disappointed in his performance.


i watched just the highlights but dom wasn't the best, Jones calling DC a pussy and JJ talking trash, tho since the press i want weidman to win, rockhold is so cocky but i feel he will sub weidman again


----------



## oztin316

Bones said:


> Lets not get ahead of ourselves though, everyone thought ALdo had the upper hand after their weigh in.


"löt of late money on aldo"
:heyman6
:flair4


----------



## Buttermaker

oztin316 said:


> how much are you guys paying
> to watch ufc196 live ,
> ?


$60 Bell Express Canada.. Got a deal with buddy.. I bring the beer, he buys the event.


----------



## oztin316

Takers Revenge said:


> $60 Bell Express Canada.. Got a deal with buddy.. I bring the beer, he buys the event.


 nice

(im gonna watch it live, for free
:tripsblessed


----------



## Lm2

oztin316 said:


> nice
> 
> (im gonna watch it live, for free
> :tripsblessed


yah i wouldnt prodcast that you illegally stream the event.. just a heads up lol


----------



## oztin316

Legendmaker said:


> yah i wouldnt prodcast that you illegally stream the event.. just a heads up lol


:aries2
:trips7

haha naa :creepytrips totally legal

:nash


----------



## Mad Max

Just caught the Caldwell/Warren fight from Bellator.

Caldwell taking Warren to Suplex City. Dude looks better and better every fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Holly via 4th round TKO. Say what you want about Miesha being a gatekeeper, she doesn't go down easily (insert sexy Miesha joke here).

Conor via 2nd round KO, assuming Nate is stupid enough to try to stand with him. Which he is.


----------



## Provo

The whole press conference went full McGregor.


----------



## BehindYou

Bastar said:


> Just caught the Caldwell/Warren fight from Bellator.
> 
> Caldwell taking Warren to Suplex City. Dude looks better and better every fight.


 Holy shit, and to transmission it into a submission. Would love to see Brock [or even Cesaro, AA or Asuka] try that out off a german suplex.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

oztin316 said:


> how much are you guys paying
> to watch ufc196 live ,
> ?


Its live on BT sport in England which costs about £15 a month to subscribe

You also get a load of live English ,German and Italian football on there aswell so cant grumble


----------



## oztin316

Berlino said:


> Its live on BT sport in England which costs about £15 a month to subscribe
> 
> You also get a load of live English ,German and Italian football on there aswell so cant grumble


i get all of that for £2.5 a month 
feeling so blessed
:tripsblessed

so pumped for holly conor & nate
cant wait!!!!!


----------



## oztin316

nate submitting conor
any chance?


----------



## Cashmere

Lol at thinking Holm is gonna KO Tate late in the fight. You're in for a surprise tonight :hayden3


----------



## Walls

I think Holm fucks up Miesha's pretty face. Also, Miesha at weigh ins, more please. Anyway, I think Holm gets it done. Probably 3rd or 4th round TKO.


----------



## watts63

WAR 209! WHAT!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Walls said:


> I think Holm fucks up Miesha's pretty face. Also, Miesha at weigh ins, more please. Anyway, I think Holm gets it done. Probably 3rd or 4th round TKO.



Damn Holly's got a nice ass too :nerd:


----------



## TheJack

If I were him, I would just drop the title and kiss 145 goodbye.


----------



## Provo

TheJack said:


> If I were him, I would just drop the title and kiss 145 goodbye.


Dana already said if Connor beats Nate he probably will not return to 145.


----------



## Oxidamus

I'm so fucking hyped. :mark:
Gonna be tired as shit when the fights are on, but I hope I can manage.

Conor looks sickly when you compare the pics above too :lmao
How can he go up 23lbs and look like he has been in the division for months if not years, yet Diaz can't even get rid of his skinnyfat flab? :Jordan


----------



## Joshi Judas

Conor and Holly Holm to win.

Both via TKO within the 1st 2 rounds.


----------



## Slickback

TheJack said:


> If I were him, I would just drop the title and kiss 145 goodbye.


Really does look like a meth addict in the left one


----------



## Ray

Dude is not going back down to 145. That division is a death sentence at this point. Not only does he probably not want to make the weight, his body might not even be able to at this point. Extremely unhealthy to change weight classes back and forth in such an expedited amount of time.


----------



## Mad Max

KILL V. Oxi said:


> I'm so fucking hyped. :mark:
> Gonna be tired as shit when the fights are on, but I hope I can manage.
> 
> Conor looks sickly when you compare the pics above too :lmao
> How can he go up 23lbs and look like he has been in the division for months if not years, yet Diaz can't even get rid of his skinnyfat flab? :Jordan


To be fair, Nate only took the fight like 10-12 days ago and probably hasn't trained intensively more than a week. Not to mention, the Diaz brother haven't really got dem bodybuilder genes.

Really, he probably went up closer 5-7 pounds in actual weight, he just isn't dehydrated to near death like he was the latter couple of cuts at 145 as he grew and aged. 



TheJack said:


> If I were him, I would just drop the title and kiss 145 goodbye.


It's good to see him not looking like he could drop dead (the idea of dehydrating yourself 15+ pounds is insane), I think this is a good move towards people realizing you don't need to cut massive amounts of weight to fight. Good for the brain, good for the stamina, good for the fans. Wins all around.

Lol, there was only the 1 fight for him at 145 than people wanted anyway: Frankie Edgar. Good chance Conor goes to 155 after this and if Frankie wins the 145 belt in the future, that just makes a potential bout all the more interesting.


----------



## TCE

Ray said:


> Dude is not going back down to 145. That division is a death sentence at this point. Not only does he probably not want to make the weight, his body might not even be able to at this point. Extremely unhealthy to change weight classes back and forth in such an expedited amount of time.


Knowing Conor though, I doubt he would want to leave that belt. We'll see.


----------



## wkdsoul

when does the team match start?


----------



## Blackbeard

Yeah, there's no way Conor is going back down to Featherweight after this fight. If he wins it'll be Lawler at 200, if he loses it'll be Nate at 155lbs IMO.



watts63 said:


> WAR 209! WHAT!


:lmao :lmao :lmao

*Harold & Kumar* :mark:


----------



## Bubz

@Blackbeard what time does the main show start tonight?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

In an hour and ten Bunz


----------



## Blackbeard

Bubz said:


> @Blackbeard what time does the main show start tonight?


The main card doesn't start until 3am. It's going to be a long night my friend :francis


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Yeah, there's no way Conor is going back down to Featherweight after this fight. If he wins it'll be Lawler at 200, if he loses it'll be Nate at 155lbs IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> *Harold & Kumar* :mark:


You mean RDA at 155?



Just tuned into the fights now. *LET'S GO HOLLY AND NATE *


----------



## Bubz

Fuck it I'll stay up for it.


----------



## The Masked One

♛ All hail king Conor ♛ I predict a second round knockout :mcgregoat


----------



## Stormbringer

HOLY OH MY FUCK!


----------



## Bubz

Put it on, Erick Silva throwing some Kazuya type shit only to get fucking MURDERED was awesome.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> You mean RDA at 155?


No I mean Nate, there will be a rematch for sure IF Conor loses.


----------



## Lodi Lawless

The Masked One said:


> ♛ All hail king Conor ♛ I predict a second round knockout :mcgregoat


That is the word on the street. I say Diaz wins a dominate dec.


----------



## Bubz

I'm pretty sure this will be Conors longest, toughest fight yet tbh but I definitely think he's taking it.


----------



## Slickback

My predictions have been beyond dogshit so far. But dont give a fuck as long as Holly and Nate wins


----------



## Lodi Lawless

Bubz said:


> I'm pretty sure this will be Conors longest, toughest fight yet tbh but I definitely think he's taking it.


Nate might be just a bit too big for him. I'm picking Diaz but you are right this will be a war for The Notorious One.


----------



## Buttermaker

Fights fights fights beer beer beer fights


----------



## Stormbringer

Well this has been boring...


----------



## Slickback

*IT'S HOLLY TIME*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Meisha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo


----------



## Green Light

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW OMG

I'M SO FUCKING ERECT


----------



## Blade Runner

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Memphis7

Yes !!! go on miesha u sexy looking muthafuka


----------



## The Masked One

Goodnight!










So happy Miesha won, now just Conor!


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Pretty awesome fight


----------



## Stormbringer

Finally got it!


----------



## Kabraxal

And Dana cries XD


----------



## Blade Runner

Ronda must be PISSED


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Ronda must be PISSED


Who the fuck cares? Well I do a little.

Take that bitches.


----------



## Tommy-V

Miesha!! :mark:

What a nice clutch win.


----------



## Blade Runner

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Who the fuck cares? I do.
> 
> Take that bitches.


Lots of people care, this throws a huge monkey wrench in the Holms/Rousey rematch


----------



## Kostic

Awful booking. They should have given Holly a proper run with the title and some real momentum before the Ronda rematch. And now the Ronda Rousey rub is ruined. Smh.


----------



## Kabraxal

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Ronda must be PISSED


Only that the huge fight is gone... This fight I think showed Holm/Ronda to be more of a bad night/fluke than anything.


----------



## Cashmere

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW












YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Daemon_Rising

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Lots of people care, this throws a huge monkey wrench in the Holms/Rousey rematch


It's made things hell of a lot more interesting, if they weren't already.


----------



## Slickback

*WOWOWOWOOWOOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW*


Holly 

Congrats Meisha, true fighter.























*FUCK RONDA ROUSEY.*


----------



## Godway

Fuck Ronda, after that fight I'm thinking Holm/Tate is a better rematch anyways.


----------



## Blade Runner

Kabraxal said:


> Only that the huge fight is gone... This fight I think showed Holm/Ronda to be more of a bad night/fluke than anything.


Yeah I bet they'll start comparing her to Buster Douglas now

Tate/Rousey have history so from a buildup standpoint that fight will be huge in it's own right

I wonder if we'll get Holms/Tate 2 or Rousey/Tate next


----------



## Memphis7

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Lots of people care, this throws a huge monkey wrench in the Holms/Rousey rematch


idd Dana white must be pissed, Holms/rousey rematch is a big earner


----------



## Irish Jet

If we get Ronda/Tate at UFC 200...:lmao


----------



## Trifektah

Craziness. Props to Meisha for never giving up.


----------



## Buttermaker

Fucking thread blowing up boys. Good fight. Hoping Tate reigns superior vs Ronda.


----------



## Slickback

Hope Tate beats Ronda and BURIES her for good.



And anyone who thinks the Holm/Ronda fight is a fluke is a fucking mong. It wasn't some KO out of nowhere she dominated that entire fight. gtfo


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Kabraxal said:


> Only that the huge fight is gone... This fight I think showed Holm/Ronda to be more of a bad night/fluke than anything.


What? Ronda just wasn't a smart fighter. Holly fought smart that night and this night, she just lost this time.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Might get Holm/Tate II now.


----------



## EyeZac

Ronda Rousey just won the World Championship.

:skip


----------



## Rocketmansid

Memphis7 said:


> idd Dana white must be pissed, Holms/rousey rematch is a big earner


The rematch can still happen. How about a #1 contenders fight between the two.


----------



## Memphis7

Knocked out 3 midgets know your pumped up


----------



## Daemon_Rising

New Day coming out?


----------



## Stormbringer

Wasn't a great fight but had a great ending. Still enjoyed myself.


----------



## Slickback

Man Holly was on her way to a decision win FUCK.

No idea what fights to make in that division now.


----------



## Blade Runner

DX-Superkick said:


> Wasn't a great fight but had a great ending. Still enjoyed myself.


Second round was awesome tho


----------



## oztin316

mcgregor vs cena in a few mins..


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

:wink2:Good fight for what i paid for it


----------



## Memphis7

hope conor wins but i have feeling nate is gonna take this


----------



## Stormbringer

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Second round was awesome tho


I agree. But one round out of five with a great finish is still underwhelming in my book.


----------



## EyeZac

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Ronda must be PISSED


Why?

Holm wrecked her and Tate has been wrecked twice by Rousey.

Should be a much easier fight for Ronda.


----------



## Kabraxal

DX-Superkick said:


> DAMN SKIPPY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second round was awesome tho
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But one round out of five with a great finish is still underwhelming in my book.
Click to expand...

At least it didn't go to decision. Not sure where the UFC goes now... Tate/Rousey III is interesting only to a point, but there isn't much left out there. And really, after this does Ronda return only to retire right after?


----------



## Stephen90

EyeZac said:


> Why?
> 
> Holm wrecked her and Tate has been wrecked twice by Rousey.
> 
> Should be a much easier fight for Ronda.


Who knows what Rousey mental state is like. She might be broken from the Holly Holm fight.


----------



## Blade Runner

EyeZac said:


> Why?
> 
> Holm wrecked her and Tate has been wrecked twice by Rousey.
> 
> Should be a much easier fight for Ronda.


I say because of pride. Her arch nemesis just beat the fighter that destroyed her -- I'm sure that Rousey wanted to be the one to put down Holms in a HUGE big money rematch


----------



## Memphis7

nate is like wwe's cm punk aka skinny fat ass


----------



## TJQ

Conor coming out to El Chapo kada :trips9


----------



## Kabraxal

Stephen90 said:


> EyeZac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Holm wrecked her and Tate has been wrecked twice by Rousey.
> 
> Should be a much easier fight for Ronda.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows what Rousey mental state is like. She might be broken from the Holly Holm fight.
Click to expand...

I think Holm losing is more likely to "break" her in that the drive might be gone without a real rematch to focus on. Tate is old business in some ways. Good story, but she never showed anything against Ronda to make this interesting.


----------



## Stormbringer

Just a question but do women fighters have to have women bouncers? I just noticed in the Tate fight.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

DX-Superkick said:


> I agree. But one round out of five with a great finish is still underwhelming in my book.


Well, I thought it was great throughout because it was on a knife edge from R2, and final round was great too. But that's partly because throughout, I expected Holm's strikes to affect Meisha more.


----------



## EyeZac

Stephen90 said:


> Who knows what Rousey mental state is like. She might be broken from the Holly Holm fight.


Could be a factor but I'll put my money on Rousey being able to go 3-0 against Tate who has failed solve the Ronda puzzle both times she has entered the cage.



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I say because of pride. Her arch nemesis just beat the fighter that destroyed her -- I'm sure that Rousey wanted to be the one to put down Holms in a HUGE big money rematch


Rousey was one of the highest paid athletes in the UFC. Every fight she is in is a big money fight. Sure the rematch with Holm would have been huge but she showed me nothing in the first fight to convince me she could win.

With Tate I know for a fact Ronda can win. She's done it twice and both times by armbar. She'll be the favourite in the fight. She should be the favourite by a freaking mile. Ronda is a far superior fighter to Tate. I said that Tate had a much better chance to defeat Holm than Rousey but she will struggle when going against Ronda.

Rousey should be over the moon about this. Her chances of winning the title back just improved greatly. She went from the underdog to being the favourite.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Connor knows right away he's got this one.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Watch Rousey be the one to take that belt off of Tate. :banderas


----------



## JTB33b

Does this prove that Holm's win against Rousey was a fluke? Tate beats her and she hasn't been able to beat Ronda. Ronda was probally just having an off night or went in with a horrible stradegy.


----------



## Blade Runner

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Well I stand corrected, Connor defeated himself in many ways there.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Daemon_Rising said:


> Connor knows right away he's got this one.


Hahaha


----------



## Blade Runner

Someone needs to check on Dana lol


----------



## Trifektah




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

JTB33b said:


> Does this prove that Holm's win against Rousey was a fluke? Tate beats her and she hasn't been able to beat Ronda. Ronda was probally just having an off night or went in with a horrible stradegy.


No.


----------



## Stormbringer

Hype train derailed and Dana is back on suicide watch!

STOCKTON SLAP MUTHA FUCKA!

So glad they didn't stop it for the cut.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

SWERVE

Russo booked this one


----------



## PacoAwesome

Stockton 209 muthafuckah what!


----------



## Kabraxal

In one night the UFC went from money to "what now?". Two staggering results...


----------



## EyeZac

JTB33b said:


> Does this prove that Holm's win against Rousey was a fluke? Tate beats her and she hasn't been able to beat Ronda. Ronda was probally just having an off night or went in with a horrible stradegy.


:kobefacepalm

No it doesn't. It's about the style of fighter.

Holm was built to beat Rousey. Everything she had been taught was for her. She was the perfect fighter to beat Rousey.

Tate had the style to beat Holm. Tate had the advantage on the ground so she was the pick many were making.

Rousey has the perfect counter to Tate with the judo throw. She draws Tate in and then throws her before gaining side control or even mount. Holm doesn't have the weapon.


----------



## The Masked One

So sad with the result but impressive.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Nate is so fucking classy


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Back to 145 with them midgets Conor you gobby prick

:ti


----------



## watts63

NO CAMP DIAZ! NINJA SHIT FROM THE 209! CAN SOMEONE RECOMMEND JON ANIK A TATTOO ARTIST?! WHAT!


----------



## Trifektah

Conor gassed in the second round.

Pathetic.


----------



## samizayn

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well I stand corrected, Connor defeated himself in many ways there.


nah fuck off. nick beat him. convincingly.


Trifektah said:


> Conor gassed in the second round.
> 
> Pathetic.


wasn't gassed just got badly tagged. makes your fighting look the same but yeah, cardio weren't the issue


----------



## Memphis7

Berlino said:


> Back to 145 with them midgets Coner you gobby prick
> 
> :ti


haha fuck sake bro


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe




----------



## EyeZac

Waiting for Nate to piss hot.


----------



## Memphis7

Wanted conor to win but i had a feeling nate would win


----------



## TJQ

Well, everybody that i was pulling for lost :mj2


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Fight Valley needs to hurry up and come out.


----------



## Blade Runner

Nate did great in that fight -- amazing comeback considering how bad his eye was :clap


----------



## Slickback

*209*









































*BREAKING NEWS - DANA WHITE JUST SHOT HIMSELF IN THE HEAD *


----------



## Rush

They all become panicked wrestlers.

Cop that Conor you cocky little prick :banderas


----------



## Trifektah

samizayn said:


> nah fuck off. nick beat him. convincingly.
> 
> 
> wasn't gassed just got badly tagged. makes your fighting look the same but yeah, cardio weren't the issue


No, he was gassed. He was gassed a minute into the second round before Nate unloaded on him. He even said it himself, he was "inefficient" with his energy. Gassed. In the second round.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

samizayn said:


> nah fuck off. nick beat him. convincingly.


Yeah ofc. But I'm not ignorant to the fact that Connor always lets his opponents in because he gets overconfident. Connor invited him in in the second, and got desperate and lost, he was outclassed, but that's what Connor does, he gets overcocky. I'm not trying to negate Diaz's deserved victory. And it's Nate.


----------



## Memphis7

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Nate did great in that fight -- amazing comeback considering how bad his eye was :clap


Ye i think what swung it was nate rocked him before the submission


----------



## Trifektah

EyeZac said:


> Waiting for Nate to piss hot.


I wouldn't be surprised in the least. The guy wasn't expecting to fight until a week and a half ago. Was probably blazing that shit up every day with Johnny Hopkins and Sloan Kettering.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Rats.


----------



## Slickback

*MAYBE CONOR MCGREGOR SHOULD TAKE ONE OF NATE'S JIU-JITSU CLASSES ON A SUNDAY MORNING *


----------



## Blackbeard

All I have to say is.......



Spoiler: :mj



:suckit :suckit :suckit :suckit
:suckit :suckit :suckit :suckit
:suckit :suckit :suckit :suckit


----------



## DregSkorn

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


>


looks like the Madden curse has moved on to another sport


----------



## Trifektah

Don't fuck with 'Murica you Irish prick!


----------



## Memphis7

Blackbeard said:


> All I have to say is.......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :mj
> 
> 
> 
> :suckit :suckit :suckit :suckit
> :suckit :suckit :suckit :suckit
> :suckit :suckit :suckit :suckit


rofl


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Conor is ballsy as fuck but I was so happy to see Nate win. My love for the Diaz bros knows no bounds. I hope those boo's towards Conor weren't coming from his former fans. To turn on someone over a loss just shows how fickle MMA fans can be. If he's going to get boo'd it should be for being an asshole in general. Even if most of his antics are for the sake of promoting his fights and psyching his opponents out he has crossed the line many times imo and it was good to see him humbled.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## TheLooseCanon

NINJA SHIT :heston

Aldo rematch and finish McGregor off.


----------



## Memphis7

Conor should stick to 145 so he can beat up midgets..... jk conor will bounce back


----------



## samizayn

Daemon_Rising said:


> Yeah ofc. But I'm not ignorant to the fact that Connor always lets his opponents in because he gets overconfident. Connor invited him in in the second, and got desperate and lost, he was outclassed, but that's what Connor does, he gets overcocky. I'm not trying to negate Diaz's deserved victory. And it's Nate.


yes that's the one I meant. I do see what you mean.



Zydeco said:


> Rats.


stillbetterthanthosechumpsat145, ÉIREEEE :mcgregor


----------



## Slickback

In all seriousness, Conor took that loss like a man, humble in defeat. (Y)




But he needs to stay the fuck away from Welterweight lol.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Oh what a lovely night :banderas

TATE NATE


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Thanks Tate and Diaz, just paid for my vacation. I had Diaz via submission and Tate to win.

:bryan


----------



## Mad Max

I want to thank Nate Diaz for the money.

Cheers, bud.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Bones said:


>


----------



## Memphis7

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Thanks Tate and Diaz, just paid for my vacation. I had Diaz via submission and Tate to win.
> 
> :bryan


You lucky muthafuka i had tate and diaz win but i cba putting money on it


----------



## Stipe Tapped

A lot of people are happy to see Conor humbled, but can anyone deny that he took the defeat graciously? Certainly a lot better than Rousey anyway. I wouldn't say the "hype train" is derailed. He'll come back a dangerous motherfucker.


----------



## Memphis7

i like how both tate and diaz bot won submission


----------



## EyeZac

So happy for Nate.

Hopefully he pays tax unlike his brother.


----------



## Slickback

Zydeco said:


> A lot of people are happy to see Conor humbled, but can anyone deny that he took the defeat graciously? Certainly a lot better than Rousey anyway. I wouldn't say the "hype train" is derailed. He'll come back a dangerous motherfucker.


Yea, he took it like a man as I said earlier. Way better than role model "ronda rousey". 



Conor still the main man at FW. But interesting to see how he deals with LW fighters


----------



## Joshi Judas

McGregor will still win and do good in both 145 and 155 imo. But Nate Diaz was great. Fight was great too, just the kind of fight I wanted to see, although with a different result :mj2


As for Miesha, I thought she'd lose but very happy for her. Well deserved. If she drops it right away to Ronda though :hayden3


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Memphis7

Zydeco said:


> A lot of people are happy to see Conor humbled, but can anyone deny that he took the defeat graciously? Certainly a lot better than Rousey anyway. I wouldn't say the "hype train" is derailed. He'll come back a dangerous motherfucker.


Ye Man dude even the greatest have lost tyson got knocked out by buster Douglas ronda got her head kicked off by holm who just lost meish ali got droped by fraizer and fraizer got droped like 6 times by foreman who got ko by ali conor will regroup and come back stronger. shit happens man


----------



## EyeZac

Zydeco said:


> A lot of people are happy to see Conor humbled, but can anyone deny that he took the defeat graciously? Certainly a lot better than Rousey anyway. I wouldn't say the "hype train" is derailed. He'll come back a dangerous motherfucker.


He'll likely have to struggle back down to 145 now which is a shame since he looked much healthier at the weigh-in for this fight.

He definitely lost a lot of power he had over the UFC tonight. He'll still draw but no way is he the one in the power position.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Zydeco said:


> A lot of people are happy to see Conor humbled, but can anyone deny that he took the defeat graciously? Certainly a lot better than Rousey anyway. I wouldn't say the "hype train" is derailed. He'll come back a dangerous motherfucker.


He had no option but to take it graciously

Although she is a arrogant bitch at times Rousey was nowhere near as disrespectful and gobby as Conor is

He will always be a dangerous motherfucker but the hype will never be the same again.The aura surrounding him has been smashed to bits

What a glorious moment it was to see him tap out


----------



## Riddle101

Shame Conor McGregor lost, but still classy in defeat. Respect. Hard luck though. Dust off and keep fighting, and come back stronger.


----------



## Cashmere

This is crazy :sodone


----------



## watts63

The featherweight division has took major hits. Their legendary first champion (Aldo) get KO in 13 seconds and now the man that defeated him (Conor) gets choked out by a lightweight (who Conor refers that division as 'stuck-in-the-mud') who only had two weeks to prepare said Conor's wins were against 'midgets' & hasn't fought a real man until now.

Ouch.


----------



## Cashmere

Trifektah said:


> Craziness. Props to Meisha for never giving up.


I'm still shakin. Shit is surreal :sodone. Now the to-do check list:








*Amanda Nunes*








*Cat Zingano*








*Ronda Rousey*








*Cris Cyborg*




*IF YA WANT SOME!*










*COME. GET. SOME!*


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Berlino said:


> Although she is a arrogant bitch at times Rousey was nowhere near as disrespectful and gobby as Conor is


Conor shows all his opponents respect after the fight. The same can't be said about Ronda.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

He's a hell of a fighter. No shame in defeat. Very few fighters in Boxing or MMA can go up through the divisions. Its even more difficult for someone like him, when you consider what his strengths as a fighter are.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Biggest upset I have ever seen tonight in UFC. No way Diaz should have won. A trained fighter like McGregor allowing himself to be choked out in the 2nd round. Unreal. Looked rigged.


----------



## Memphis7

Randy Lahey said:


> Biggest upset I have ever seen tonight in UFC. No way Diaz should have won. A trained fighter like McGregor allowing himself to be choked out in the 2nd round. Unreal. Looked rigged.


Conor got rocked before the submission


----------



## MrJamesJepsan




----------



## Slickback

Never thought I'd see this, just like when Ronda got flattened out, shocked. Too biggest stars gone, in a matter of months


----------



## Stormbringer

Conor could have easily pulled a Jone/Werdum. He didn't and had a small war 25 pounds up on two weeks notice. Was so easy to talk shit but he stayed to fight. That's a warrior.

That said Nate gets Dos Anjos now right?


----------



## oztin316

nate muthafuckin diaz Via SUBMISSION
thank u sir ! YOU made me $$$$$RICH$$$$$


----------



## Slickback

DX-Superkick said:


> Conor could have easily pulled a Jone/Werdum. He didn't and had a small war 25 pounds up on two weeks notice. Was so easy to talk shit but he stayed to fight. That's a warrior.
> 
> That said Nate gets Dos Anjos now right?


Lol very very unlikely. It's still gonna be Conor vs RDA at UFC 200 for the title. I think, theres still the chance that he becomes two weight world champ, so that still sels


----------



## Nightrow

Wow. Haven't watched UFC 196 yet but I just read the results. No one's invincible anymore in UFC. Well Jon Jones hasn't been defeated yet but with the way things have been going, I think Cormier will beat him at 198.

Hopefully Connor doesn't get Lawler, Dos Anjos or whoever in any other division. He needs to stick to his own division and I was getting sick of Dana giving in to his demands.

Will be interesting to see what UFC 200's card turns out to be with all this crazy shit happening lately.


----------



## Blackbeard

This is why MMA is such an exciting sport to watch, it's so unpredictable, anything can happen with those small gloves and different techniques. It takes a true master craftsmen to string together an impressive record.

GSP's reign continues to look more impressive with each passing year :bow


----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard said:


> This is why MMA is such an exciting sport to watch, it's so unpredictable, anything can happen with those small gloves and different techniques. It takes a true master craftsmen to string together an impressive record.
> 
> GSP's reign continues to look more impressive with each passing year :bow


Why GSP? Silva has the record for title wins. Unless you're just looking at 170.


----------



## Slickback

I guess GSP went out on top thats the difference


----------



## EyeZac

Anderson fought a math teacher.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Blackbeard said:


> GSP's reign continues to look more impressive with each passing year :bow


----------



## Cashmere

Tate vs C̶y̶b̶o̶r̶g̶ Nunes now? @Blackbeard :mj


----------



## Stormbringer

EyeZac said:


> Anderson fought a math teacher.


And in multiple divions while FINISHING FIGHTS. Something GSP forgot how to do for 6 years.


----------



## oztin316

the fight was won wen there was 2:23 left of the second round.
THAT LEFT HAND won it for diaz
and yeah it helps to have world class jiu jitsu

but there was no chance for conor after nate landed that left
watch again people.

some people here are saying it was rigged,conors ground game .Bullshit 

boxing got the job done for diaz 99%


----------



## Blackbeard

Relax guys, I was just using GSP as an example.


----------



## Slickback

Anybody bringing up fight fixing needs to be banned


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Zydeco said:


> Conor shows all his opponents respect after the fight. The same can't be said about Ronda.


The vast majority of combat fighters show respect after the fight win or lose

The vast majority also show respect before the fight though .Mcgregor has never shown any. He doesn't deserve any credit for showing a bit of humbleness in my eyes

The gobby prick thought he was indestructible and got what was coming to him .He was gassed to fuck in round 2 and got mauled off the "Cholo gangster"

What a glorious sight it was


----------



## Cashmere

Hurry up and post that title on Instagram, Miesha :banderas

* Grabs the lube * :sodone


----------



## EyeZac

DX-Superkick said:


> And in multiple divions while FINISHING FIGHTS. Something GSP forgot how to do for 6 years.


GSP still won the fights. Trying to devalue his title reign because he didn't win via finish is ridiculous. He dominated people on the ground and made it so they couldn't do anything to counter him. GSP and Anderson are two different styles of fighters.


----------



## Slickback

Edgar asks Dana White straight up if he gets the next shot. Dana says he doesn't know what Conor will do but he thinks it should be 145.


Dana said Ronda didn't watch tonight. When he told her Tate won she texted, back to work for me.



These were taken from Ariel's twitter


----------



## Stormbringer

EyeZac said:


> GSP still won the fights. Trying to devalue his title reign because he didn't win via finish is ridiculous. He dominated people on the ground and made it so they couldn't do anything to counter him. GSP and Anderson are two different styles of fighters.


When you're talking GOAT/Legacy then Anderson wins. He has more shine and a longer reign that would be longer if he stayed at 185 instead taking on guys in a bigger class.

Also did they say who won bonuses?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

How is everyone back on Ronda's side? When Ronda lost people was against her now Tate won the title everyone saying Ronda going to win never know what could happen.


I like both Ronda and Tate and if they fight hope it good.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ronda was apparently in attendance at a PWG show while Miesha/Holm was going on.


----------



## Kabraxal

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> How is everyone back on Ronda's side? When Ronda lost people was against her now Tate won the title everyone saying Ronda going to win never know what could happen.
> 
> 
> I like both Ronda and Tate and if they fight hope it good.


Bandwagon hopping for one... And Tate has been dominated by rousey so kost realise that Rousey/Tate will most likely end with Ronda winning for two.

Also massive backtracking... So many crying about Ronda being overrated got exposed as this fight showed that neuther Holm or Tate are as dominating. A focused Ronda beats both of these women.


----------



## EyeZac

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> How is everyone back on Ronda's side? When Ronda lost people was against her now Tate won the title everyone saying Ronda going to win never know what could happen.
> 
> 
> I like both Ronda and Tate and if they fight hope it good.


You can't lose to someone twice via the same move and expect people to pick you to win.

Rousey was always going to be the favourite going into a third fight with Tate. It would be stunning if Tate beat Ronda. Out of this world type of stuff.

I picked Tate to win this fight. Her style matched up great against Holm but I just don't see her having the skills needed, style wise, to beat Rousey. Nothing in the previous two fights have shown me otherwise.


----------



## Stormbringer

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> How is everyone back on Ronda's side? When Ronda lost people was against her now Tate won the title everyone saying Ronda going to win never know what could happen.


Well, CASUALS, who are uneducated, can call fluke now that Holly was "exposed." You saw it in this thread. As soon as Holly tapped Ronda looked better in hindsight. She was "exhausted" from the media and Hollywood and training, it caught up to her. Holly didn't win, Ronda had too much on her plate.

That's how people in this thread sound but we see it all the time with casuals. Fickle and uneducated.


----------



## Kabraxal

DX-Superkick said:


> Torrie/Trish Lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone back on Ronda's side? When Ronda lost people was against her now Tate won the title everyone saying Ronda going to win never know what could happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, CASUALS, who are uneducated, can call fluke now that Holly was "exposed." You saw it in this thread. As soon as Holly tapped Ronda looked better in hindsight. She was "exhausted" from the media and Hollywood and training, it caught up to her. Holly didn't win, Ronda had too much on her plate.
> 
> That's how people in this thread sound but we see it all the time with casuals. Fickle and uneducated.
Click to expand...

Many thought it was distraction from the start... Not just casuals. But I will admit this fight made that loss look even more "flukey". Holm was winning, but not dominating then lost by practically offering her back and neck... Neither woman showed that a rematch with Rousey was going to go easy or well for them.

I was hoping for a Holm win with a massive kick to set up the rematch... Now, well, wouldn't be shocked if Tate/Rousey doesn't make 30 seconds.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Blackbeard said:


> *This is why MMA is such an exciting sport to watch, it's so unpredictable*, anything can happen with those small gloves and different techniques. It takes a true master craftsmen to string together an impressive record.


That's what I just told my friend. She was asking me how the event was and that's what I pretty much told her 'cause she doesn't like MMA at all. This night took a lot out of me, man. Not mad at any results of the Main/Co-Main but I'm still sad for Holly. 

Miesh deserved a title but not like this :mj2

..and I said earlier if anyone's gonna humble Conor I hope it's Nate.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dana said that Ronda still has the title shot if/when she comes back. My question is who does Tate fight in the mean time? This was no upset or fluke. Just a title fight really. No drama just champion and challenger. Holm lost, Tate won and Ronda is still WMMA. My question is who gets the bridge/sleeper fight?

Edit--How did Tate not deserve the title?


----------



## EyeZac

DX-Superkick said:


> Dana said that Ronda still has the title shot if/when she comes back. My question is who does Tate fight in the mean time? This was no upset or fluke. Just a title fight really. No drama just champion and challenger. Holm lost, Tate won and Ronda is still WMMA. My question is who gets the bridge/sleeper fight?
> 
> Edit--How did Tate not deserve the title?


I think Rousey's return date just hit the fast forward button. I don't think she'll be on UFC 200. No point putting every major draw on the one show. Save some for 201 or 202.

Considering all of that makes me believe Tate sits until Rousey.


----------



## Cashmere

DX-Superkick said:


> Dana said that Ronda still has the title shot if/when she comes back. My question is who does Tate fight in the mean time? This was no upset or fluke. Just a title fight really. No drama just champion and challenger. Holm lost, Tate won and Ronda is still WMMA. My question is who gets the bridge/sleeper fight?
> 
> Edit--How did Tate not deserve the title?


It should be Tate vs Nunes for the title and Holm vs Ronda for #1 contender. That's just my opinion. Might not be the best situation from a business perspective, but it's common sense from a competitive standpoint. 

But Dana is just being Dana, so :quimby


----------



## kingfunkel

I'm buzzing that Mcgregor got his comeuppance. The gobby twat! He tries to hard to be the ufcs version of Mayweather.

The guy fought someone his actual size/weight and got beat. His power wasn't so prominent as it is when he faces the smaller guys. Don't give me the whole "he was 25 pounds over" the only difference between this and his usual fights is the fact he didn't have to cut major for the weigh in so he could fight smaller guys and he fought someone his own size.


----------



## oztin316

@josealdojunior takes shots at conor.
See ya at #UFC200 , @theNOTORiOUSMMA. Your fairy
tale is over. You got nowhere to run now. Time to a
rematch, pussy. 

note : it takes more than 13seconds to type this shit


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

They love you when you're on top. Let's see how many REAL fans Conor has


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Bones said:


> Edgar asks Dana White straight up if he gets the next shot. Dana says he doesn't know what Conor will do but he thinks it should be 145.
> 
> 
> Dana said Ronda didn't watch tonight. When he told her Tate won she texted, back to work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken from Ariel's twitter


He just couldn't wait to tell her.


----------



## Drago

UFC booking has been a mess lately. They're playing hot potato with their titles, ffs. I am done with this company!


----------



## rocknblues81

I guess Rousey will get her title back after all...


----------



## rocknblues81

Kabraxal said:


> Only that the huge fight is gone... This fight I think showed Holm/Ronda to be more of a bad night/fluke than anything.


Or maybe she is just a bad match up for Rousey.


----------



## oztin316

what next for conor?
nate @155 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 
?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

We're not here to tap out! We're here to roll over!


----------



## Blackbeard

I reckon Conor vs. Edgar FW title at 200. I am just not sure how McGregor is going to handle the weight, he looked like skelator on the scales for the Aldo fight.


----------



## Saint Dick

oztin316 said:


> what next for conor?
> nate @155
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ?


I don't know what it will be but it should be Frankie at 145. No way the Dos Anjos fight happens now.


----------



## Mad Max

Why do I get the feeling that Frankie is still going to get fucked out of his title fight?

None of these guys can handle GSP's riddum. True GOAT.


----------



## Slickback

:kobe


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WHAT A NIGHT! Tate chokes out Holms and Diaz chokes out McGregor! UPSETS EVERYWHERE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## oztin316

@ black beard
yeah he looked in even worse condition against chad at189
@Saint Dick
the weight cut now will b brutal
@Bastar
even im having a feeling frankie will get screwed again

how about frankie and aldo fight for fw contendership?


----------



## rocknblues81

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> How is everyone back on Ronda's side? When Ronda lost people was against her now Tate won the title everyone saying Ronda going to win never know what could happen.
> 
> 
> I like both Ronda and Tate and if they fight hope it good.


If she didn't beat her in the first two tries, why would she beat her now?


----------



## Brodus Clay

Damn Ambrose looks like a Greek god compared with Nate shitty body, the event was extremely boring save the last two fights, I really didn't expect of both of them to end that way!


----------



## dashing_man

knew Conor will get his ass handed to him. Nate reach/long arms/legs was the difference btw the two.

Miesha finally :mark: :yes love her and she deserved it. Holms did good but Miesha was on fire, I hope we get Miesha V Ronda soon :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I still love McGregor. :cry


----------



## Rush

"Panic-wrestler. That's who I fight. Everytime. And if they're not a wrestler, they will become a panic-wrestler, and that's as simple as that. They all are the same. We go in, we exchange, they panic. When a human panic their first instinct is to grab. Whether they train that way or not when they get hit by me they look to grab and they don't want it no more. So i'm facing a panic-wrestler like I always face." - Conor McGregor, 2015






Jump to 2:18

What the fuck happened when he got hit? He grabbed, and got submitted :banderas


----------



## dashing_man

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHAT A NIGHT! Tate chokes out Holms and Diaz chokes out McGregor! UPSETS EVERYWHERE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


how are they upsets :ugh2


----------



## Slickback

Fucking awful, but it was one hell of a night


----------



## J-B

Tate winning the title was probably best for Ronda. 

Conor :kd


----------



## SlowmanBrains

dashing_man said:


> how are they upsets :ugh2


Nate winning has got to be the biggest upset in UFC history, it's definitely up there with GSP/Serra. Nate is not a champ, he came in there on late notice with like a couple of days of training and sparring, against a redhot Conor who was in perfect shape, knocking everybody out left and right, almost untouchable at that point. And he comes in there and slaps Conor around, then submits him. Come on. It doesn't get any bigger than that.

Same for Holm. Tate stinks, I can't believe Holm just gifted her that win with some cheap rear naked choke. She was winning the fight and going in I thought she'd knock out Tate in the first two rounds but her striking was awful. She was too afraid to get taken down.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

"He makes gang signs with the right hand and chokes me out with the left hand." - Conor McGregor


----------



## Ray

I was saying last week in the chatbox that Nate has a good shot at beating McGregor. My biggest reasons for that was that it'd be the first time McGregor faces someone with a longer reach then him. On top of that, I just couldn't stop imagining that Diaz's 1-2 straight might clip Conor and that's what ended up happening. The fact that he's all too eager sometimes to take shots to the chin is a liability, and it finally caught up to him. McGregor was tuning Diaz up early but Diaz's chin is rock solid, and I think the blood overstated the damage on Diaz a bit. He has a lot of scar tissue so he cuts easy. I don't think he was ever hurt or rocked by Conor at any point. As for Conor he lives by the sword and dies by the sword. The rush of offense you can generate with your hands low is substantial but you leave yourself exposed, and Nate did well to take advantage of that. I still think both Aldo and Edgar can probably take him at any give night, and was fairly confident that Dos Anjos would've smashed him. I know Frankie is probably next, but I'd honestly love to see that Aldo rematch because the last fight just left a bitter taste in my mouth and I don't feel anyone really got any sense of closure to that feud after a year of buildup. Either way, I'm looking forward to see if Conor can bounce back at UFC 200. As a side note, the best thing to come out of this will be that the majority of the McGregor fanbase (which is comprised of brainless mongrels) will hopefully calm down now. Thank god, because by far the worst part about McGregor was his fanbase. 

The Holm/Tate fight was what it was. Holm was having trouble with Meisha because she didn't just rush in like an idiot ala Ronda and that left Holly a little like a deer in the headlights. She is primarily a counter fighter it seems and that fit well against Ronda, but not really against Meisha. I think Nunes, McMann, and Zingano would have a field day against Holly as well. Holly's lack of development in the ground lost her this fight, and unfortunately at 34 years old, I don't know how much more she'll improve. She doesn't have power in her punches, so it's not like she can end the fight at any time. At this point, I think any fight she's a prohibited favourite in might have an asterisk next to it because her ground game is just in it's infancy and that's a liability against top competition. Congratulations to Meisha, but 135 to me is by far the least interesting division. I just can't bring myself to care about it. There's literally no fighter that I'm excited to see at Womens Bantamweight.


----------



## Slickback

SlowmanBrains said:


> Nate winning has got to be the biggest upset in UFC history, it's definitely up there with GSP/Serra. Nate is not a champ, he came in there on late notice with like a couple of days of training and sparring, against a redhot Conor who was in perfect shape, knocking everybody out left and right, almost untouchable at that point. And he comes in there and slaps Conor around, then submits him. Come on. It doesn't get any bigger than that.
> 
> Same for Holm. Tate stinks, I can't believe Holm just gifted her that win with some cheap rear naked choke. She was winning the fight and going in I thought she'd knock out Tate in the first two rounds but her striking was awful. She was too afraid to get taken down.


Ronda vs Holly is still the biggest upset ever IMO, not just because she won but how she won.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706385578883821568


----------



## SlowmanBrains

Bones said:


> Ronda vs Holly is still the biggest upset ever IMO, not just because she won but how she won.


Fair enough, I forgot about that one. But to say that Nate tapping out Conor was not even an upset is crazy.


----------



## EyeZac

Bones said:


> Ronda vs Holly is still the biggest upset ever IMO, not just because she won but how she won.


I would agree but the feeling around the fight was Ronda wins easily once she gets it to the ground. That was my take at least. If you factor in that Ronda might not be able to get it to the ground it's a much more even fight and not so much an upset. Obviously most people didn't see it coming but Holm did have the perfect set of tools to beat Rousey.

I still think it's GSP/Serra as the biggest upset ever.

While it's not an upset because so many fighters and trainers called it, Weidman/Anderson is the most excited I've ever gotten for a finish. It's one people mistake for an upset but if you followed the coverage of the fight it was clear that a lot of people were saying Weidman could follow the Sonnen gameplan and execute it better since he has a legit ground game.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Ray

Diaz over McGregor is nowhere near the biggest upset in UFC history. Holm/Rousey, Serra/GSP and even Dillashaw/Barao were all bigger. Part of it is the fact that the McGregor's hype is so out of control. The dude isn't this unstoppable phenom that people make him out to be. He's not perfect. If the 2 losses on his professional record aren't indicative of that, then tonight should be from here on forth. McGregor gets hit. Sometimes a lot. It's a good thing that he has such a great chin, otherwise some of the shots that Mendes was landing before he gassed would've put him to sleep. 

The 2 fighters we do have that are closest to "perfect" right now are Jon Jones and Mighty Mouse. And even they will most likely lose before they retire at least once.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

McGregor got clocked in the face and went from zero to wasted real quick. He became drunk all of a sudden. He became sloppy and lacked defense. Where was the defense? And then he got caught in the chokehold. But if you look at the hit, you can see that's where the fight actually ended. It was the beginning of the end.


----------



## EyeZac

Greatness sitting together.

DC beating Jones would be one of the biggest upsets.


----------



## Mad Max

Leon Knuckles said:


> I still love McGregor. :cry


You're doing it wrong.

Just support the winners, that way you'll never be sad.

:jericho2


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Bastar said:


> You're doing it wrong.
> 
> Just support the winners, that way you'll never be sad.
> 
> :jericho2


HAHA I'm not sad. It was a great night!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

welp, it was all a beautiful crazy dream while it lasted :mj2


still shocked Nate was the guy to beat him, I thought Diaz only hope was catching a crafty choke in a scramble, real shocker was wobbling him with the two piece. No more steaks or Ido Portal for Conor for a while.

Worst part was my stream died right when he got rocked, when it came back on everyone was in the cage and Rogan kept screaming WOOOOW, took a min to register, this fucking sport, man


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## BornBad

Bones said:


> :kobe


after he turned down the fight last week he's the last guy who should open his mouth. 

Also Dana giving a interview about Tate vs Rousey 3 straight after Miesha won was a low class act


----------



## Rankles75

Holm lost to Rousey's bitch? Oh dear....


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

forgot about Holm/Tate with all the madness, Miesha has worringly low fight iq, shes emotional in the cage and doesnt always play to her strenghts which cost her against Ronda and the frustration was getting to her last night but in a wierd way it kinda won her the fight in the end, not really a big fan of hers but I actually got goosebumps when she was trying to secure that td, that was a total balls out emotional "I need to choke this motherfucker out right NOW" desperation and she pulled it off, I popped, reminded me of Bendo vs Thatch, great example of sheer will winning a fight.


----------



## Provo

Guys i just watched 196 and holy shit-balls?!? Big props to Diaz for beating him at 2 weeks notice. Conors eating his words right now just like I am, really thought McGregor had Diaz the first and second half round but Diaz came back with the two jabs and Conor stumbled. I hope Conor doenst do a Ronda Rousey, he got his reality check. I still love The Notorious One and I hope he comes back stronger then ever.

What a crazy night!


----------



## NakNak

I consider myself a fan of Conor, but what he did at the staredown last Thursday was a pussy move (punching Nate's fist). I'm glad Nate won, maybe now Mcgregor can have a reality check and focus more...or maybe he pulls a Ronda Rousey (I hope he does not). Mcgregor wasn't a prodigy, but he was very good, and I thought that if he fought against RDA, he would've loose, but I didn't think so aganist Diaz.

And Miesha Tate winning? Damn, if this doesn't motivate Ronda to return to have MT/Rousey III, I don't know what will do that.

What a crazy sport MMA is.


----------



## SonoShion

Wow.

This just in and looking at the Unstoppable presser, we're in for madness in 2016.

What a time to be a fan. (still :mj2 tho)


----------



## Provo

Conor talks so much smack, now everything he said can be countered against it. :mj2


----------



## The Masked One

Conor is still the GOAT to me ♛ Hail King Conor ♛ 
Really happy to see Miesha win and hats off to Diaz!


----------



## Certified G

Nate vs. Conor was an awesome fight. Conor had the first round won and should've/could've finished it in the second, but he clearly got overconfident. He tried doing a Silva and keep his guard down, taunt his opponent and quickly throw punches in between but unfortunately for him it didn't work out. You could see the _exact_ punch that changed the fight, as Nate threw a punch and Conor looked stunned and unsteady on his feet, after that he got rocked with several hard shots and got taken down before Nate finished it perfectly with a Rear Naked Choke.

In his post-match interview Conor said something along the lines of not using his energy correctly throughout the first round, and that's what got him caught in the second. But it just looked like he wanted to play around too much instead of finishing the fight when he should have. Big props to Nate Diaz though, I wasn't too confident in him winning as he only had about 2 weeks to prepare for the fight, but he came through in a big way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

:LOL


----------



## Vader

Has that incredibly biased McGregor poster appeared yet?


----------



## yeahbaby!

What is it with these OTT cocky fighters who think they're so great that they think they don't need to keep their hands up?

That's the only reason McGregor lost, he was winning easily until he started clowning around like Silva used to and putting his hands down.


Otherwise GO TATE! Seeya Holly thanks for coming. Loved that finish.


----------



## Mad Max

I drew this picture for my sherbros over at Sherdog, but I'd like to share with you guys because it's my best work yet.


----------



## Bubz

Huge McGregor fan, but the McGregor that was at the post fight conference is the McGregor I want to see going forward. I have a feeling he'll not be so obnoxious pre fight now which is a good thing. Maybe he'll win the fans back over that way. I hope this makes him evaluate how he approaches things. He's still a huge star and his next fight will still be a big deal, and I do think he'll beat the guys in the FW division. He did pretty well for a guy that went up two weight classes facing a bigger guy than he'd ever faced before. Nate definitely took some good shots. Would love to see the Edgar fight or even an Aldo rematch. Would love to see Nate go after the LW belt now obviously, and would also love to see a rematch between Nate/McGregor. McGregor/Dos Anjos should happen this year too I hope. These are all still huge fights regardless of the result last night.

Aldo's tweet is hilarious :lol


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

This is what you get when you believe the hype. Holly didn't prove anything by beating Ronda and some people were acting as if she was the best female fighter alive. She has no experience, she has no ground game and her striking isn't damaging enough to end fights. This result was so obvious if you know how resilient and tough to finish Miesha is. Hard to believe Holm was actually the favourite going in but I guess even the experts buy into the hype machine...

Conor is an idiot. He bought into his own hype and forgot he was fighting a guy who's much taller and not that inferior to him skill-wise. If he hadn't acted like an idiot by doing spinning kicks for no reason and dropping his hands then he would have smashed Diaz. Looks like all these guys who are into the martials arts part of MMA forget they're in a serious fight, Anderson is the same thing. I'm just really happy Conor lost because he's the most unbearable person in MMA, I can't believe the guy has any fans by the way he acts in real life if Embedded is any indication of his personality. But this is MMA after all, the sport with the dumbest fans in the world so I guess anything is possible. I mean, if people actually cheer Jon Jones over Cormier anything is possible.

And since I'm talking about anything being possible, two judges scoring the Lawlor-Anderson fight 30-27... Jesus Christ... Those two judges need to be banned from MMA for life.


----------



## Certified G

Here's the shot that knocked Conor silly. You could feel the pace of the fight changing and you could just sense the end was near after that one.. 



Spoiler: large gif















The finish was really well done by Nate, I think a lot of people (including me) forget just how good Nate's ground work is. He's a legit black belt in BJJ, and trains with the Gracies, he's no joke.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Certified G said:


> Here's the shot that knocked Conor silly. You could feel the pace of the fight changing and you could just sense the end was near after that one..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: large gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finish was really well done by Nate, I think a lot of people (including me) forget just how good Nate's ground work is. He's a legit black belt in BJJ, and trains with the Gracies, he's no joke.


That finish had nothing to do with Nate being good on the ground, Conor was done by the time he went for the takedown, even Ken Shamrock could have submitted him at that point. He just went for the takedown as a last resort move because he was completely out of it and he couldn't stand up anymore. You could see he was trying to dodge the punches but his body wasn't reacting anymore.

Don't buy into the hype again, Nate Diaz is still just Nate Diaz.


----------



## samizayn

elhijodelbodallas said:


> This is what you get when you believe the hype. Holly didn't prove anything by beating Ronda and some people were acting as if she was the best female fighter alive. She has no experience, she has no ground game and her striking isn't damaging enough to end fights. This result was so obvious if you know how resilient and tough to finish Miesha is. Hard to believe Holm was actually the favourite going in but I guess even the experts buy into the hype machine...
> 
> Conor is an idiot. He bought into his own hype and forgot he was fighting a guy who's much taller and not that inferior to him skill-wise.


Not inferior, clearly. 


Even a fresh McGregor gets outclassed on the ground more than Diaz is arguably outclassed on the feet


Certified G said:


> He's a legit black belt in BJJ, and trains with the Gracies, he's no joke.


What do people mean when they say this lol


----------



## dashing_man

SlowmanBrains said:


> Nate winning has got to be the biggest upset in UFC history, it's definitely up there with GSP/Serra. Nate is not a champ, he came in there on late notice with like a couple of days of training and sparring, against a redhot Conor who was in perfect shape, knocking everybody out left and right, almost untouchable at that point. And he comes in there and slaps Conor around, then submits him. Come on. It doesn't get any bigger than that.
> 
> Same for Holm. Tate stinks, I can't believe Holm just gifted her that win with some cheap rear naked choke. She was winning the fight and going in I thought she'd knock out Tate in the first two rounds but her striking was awful. She was too afraid to get taken down.


I don't count Diaz winning as upset by any means. The weight class itself favored Diaz. Not to mention his long arms and legs, Connor couldn't get his hooks right most of the time. even as a not so devoted MMA fan, I could see Connor trying to get into Diaz's head through press conferences.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

MMA is a fucking crazy sport. 

I bet Ronda is fucking creaming herself over the thought of getting a rematch against Tate. The prospect of leaving without the need for more surgery is very fucking real this time.


----------



## Walls

Conor losing felt kind of Anderson Silva-ish to me in a way. Conor relies on his chin a lot and at lighter weights it was never an issue. It was driving me nuts when he was just letting Nate hit him, I remember saying to my fiance that it was a bad idea and that it works at FW but not at these higher weights. Turns out that was true. He relied too much on his chin and it cost him, much like Silva. He wasn't clowning like Silva was mind you but it was still that over confidence of "I've always been able to take all shots until that one that I can't" type deal. Conor also said after that he needed to realize that at the higher weights it will take more than one, two or three shots to put someone away. You could see Conor's confidence start to fade a bit when Nate wasn't going away. Makes sense, really. He's used to sleeping dudes with a few shots so it's mental fuckery for someone when someone stands there and takes it. I think if Conor didn't sit there and let Nate hit him, it would have gone differently. Hindsight is always 20/20.

I bet Ronda was twerking in her living room last night. Just straight up going hard as fuck. Great win by Meisha. I wonder if Ronda comes back at UFC 200 now?


----------



## Liam Miller

Another one bites the dust, do love me some Nate just sucks that the mystique of Conor is kinda gone now leaving just Bones with any sort of special aura about them. Although McGregor losing is pleasing just due to his fanboys.

Them rumours about Conor going to fight Lawler or call out GSP seem hilarious now and even did before the fight tbh.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Dana White looking at the ceiling thinking...

"Yep, that's an efficient place to hang myself from."﻿


----------



## Unorthodox

I don't mind Mcregor but it's great that he got humbled last night. Nobody can take that left hand shot he said...


----------



## WWE Lover 196

This is probably the only thread about a legit combat sport.


----------



## RKing85

I knew there was a chance Tate could win. I knew there was a chance Diaz could win. But both????? Would have bet my life savings that that wouldn't have happened.

Now we just have to wait for Diaz's drug test to come back to see if the loss sticks or if it becomes a no contest.


----------



## Stormbringer

Don't you have to piss before a fight too?


----------



## Blade Runner

So no Holms/Tate rematch, it will be Rousey/Tate but Rousey will be out until November and Dana isn't 100% sure if she'll return by then. It's unfortunate because Holms had Tate beat until she got caught in the final minute of the fight. She deserves a rematch IMO

GSP in talks for UFC 200 :woo


----------



## SlowmanBrains

dashing_man said:


> I don't count Diaz winning as upset by any means. The weight class itself favored Diaz. Not to mention his long arms and legs, Connor couldn't get his hooks right most of the time. even as a not so devoted MMA fan, I could see Connor trying to get into Diaz's head through press conferences.


Conor does that with everybody, that's his bread and butter. He wins his fights before they even begin. The same way Mike Tyson used to. Nate is a street fighter, it doesn't work with him. He said he'd go in there to kill or be killed and he's dead serious with that stuff, he doesn't treat it like a job, it's his life. Conor treats it like a job, that's why he was afraid to have a war with Nate, he doesn't have Nate's heart. Nate is a warrior. Conor just simply quit, he can't overcome adversity.

Plus let's stop with this size myth. Conor is a natural 170 pounder, 155 at minimum. He's not a lightweight. The guy looks like a Zombie at 145, he's all skin and bones. The guy walks around at 180. Nate Diaz is a natural 155 or 170. Only because he's always in bad shape physically. He carries around a lot of water and fat. Yeah, he's taller but Conor has a wide frame, he's big, he's got huge thighs, a huge back and huge chest. Nate is built like a stick, no muscle mass whatsoever. Conor is way stronger, he's got way more power so I don't know how this size thing is supposed to work against him. He just flat out quit. Nate ate his punches, he wouldn't go down, that's just what he does. He doesn't get knocked out. Conor meanwhile as soon as he ate some punches started to wobble. He has no heart. He wanted out of that fight and he found a way. He didn't want to go to war with Nate because he knew he wouldn't outlast him. That's not the sign of a champion. A guy that quits when things get rough, when things don't go his way, who can't overcome adversity, dig deep and find a way to win. Size was not the difference. His lack of heart was, and skill.


----------



## Rocketmansid

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Dana White looking at the ceiling thinking...
> 
> "Yep, that's an efficient place to hang myself from."﻿


Yup. Lost a money rematch and possible star popularity after already possibly losing one in Ronda.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

rocknblues81 said:


> If she didn't beat her in the first two tries, why would she beat her now?


Dunno maybe called anything can happen or better fight plan never know.


----------



## Cashmere

elhijodelbodallas said:


> This is what you get when you believe the hype. Holly didn't prove anything by beating Ronda and some people were acting as if she was the best female fighter alive. She has no experience, she has no ground game and her striking isn't damaging enough to end fights. This result was so obvious if you know how resilient and tough to finish Miesha is. Hard to believe Holm was actually the favourite going in but I guess even the experts buy into the hype machine...


Great post :clap. Still lol'ing at the thought of Holm supposedly gonna knock Tate out :kobe9. What a great night it was.


----------



## Saint Dick

SlowmanBrains said:


> Conor does that with everybody, that's his bread and butter. He wins his fights before they even begin. The same way Mike Tyson used to. Nate is a street fighter, it doesn't work with him. He said he'd go in there to kill or be killed and he's dead serious with that stuff, he doesn't treat it like a job, it's his life. Conor treats it like a job, that's why he was afraid to have a war with Nate, he doesn't have Nate's heart. Nate is a warrior. Conor just simply quit, he can't overcome adversity.
> 
> Plus let's stop with this size myth. Conor is a natural 170 pounder, 155 at minimum. He's not a lightweight. The guy looks like a Zombie at 145, he's all skin and bones. The guy walks around at 180. Nate Diaz is a natural 155 or 170. Only because he's always in bad shape physically. He carries around a lot of water and fat. Yeah, he's taller but Conor has a wide frame, he's big, he's got huge thighs, a huge back and huge chest. Nate is built like a stick, no muscle mass whatsoever. Conor is way stronger, he's got way more power so I don't know how this size thing is supposed to work against him. He just flat out quit. Nate ate his punches, he wouldn't go down, that's just what he does. He doesn't get knocked out. Conor meanwhile as soon as he ate some punches started to wobble. He has no heart. He wanted out of that fight and he found a way. He didn't want to go to war with Nate because he knew he wouldn't outlast him. That's not the sign of a champion. A guy that quits when things get rough, when things don't go his way, who can't overcome adversity, dig deep and find a way to win. Size was not the difference. His lack of heart was, and skill.



I really don't think it was a lack of heart or that he quit. He was simply really hurt.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Just watched the fight again and tbh it was a pretty pathetic showing from Conor

At no stage of the fight did Nate looked rocked or even slightly hurt despite Conor landing numerous punches. Once it become apparent to Conor that his power was ineffective he had absolutely nothing to offer and as a previous poster pointed out he basically just quit.The first time in his UFC career his back was against the wall and he was taken to the trenches and required to go to war and he had absolutely no heart for the fight at all.

All the talk of the weight difference is nonsense as well. These two guys walk round at more or less the same weight and Conor looked far more natural at the weigh in than he previously has.He has looked close to death at his previous weigh ins at 145. How he was so totally gassed after 8 minutes after a full training camp is baffling

In his last two fights with Mendes and Aldo Conor looked like a monster compared to them guys and was easily 10lbs better off than his opponents hence why it was so much easier to dominate. When the playing field was levelled Conor was found to be wanting big time


----------



## RKing85

"and her (Holm) striking isn't damaging enough to end fights"

not sure if serious......

The rest of your point were very good, but that one is out to lunch.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Great video that someone posted on Sherdog.

Edit: Nevermind, the vid has been made private now lol.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

"That's what weight divisions are made for, a bigger man can take heavier shots and keep going. A feather-weight can't think that he can go up and kill everybody. I'm not rejoicing in somebody's defeat but when you start think you're God, God shows you what you really are." - Hafael dos Nachos


----------



## Provo

Conor return to the featherweight, here comes junkie looking Conor again.


----------



## Buttermaker




----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706583193743273988
:mcgregoat


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

for me this was a good night in the sense that, everyone seemed to be writing off diaz badly. It was like since he beat aldo and rousey lost to holm people developed tunnel vision toward Connor's skills. I recall Rogan and his boy's completely going straight into hyperbole mode with Mcgregor and almost discounting diaz. So Nate Diaz winning was a breathe of fresh air for me


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The world, or at least Facebook, Twitter and some forums I've read, seems to be suffering from tall poppy syndrome. Conor attracted hate from certain areas for being highly successful, proud of his success, and running through everyone along the way. Now, he takes one loss and the pitchforks are out. It's Ronda Rousey in November all over again.

Conor had a good 1st round, I believe he won it, but he was clearly struggling with the range, jumping in with overhands. He started connecting, but he was using a ton of energy to strike like he was. He was able to cut Nate and hurt him, but this is where the weight difference comes into play. Conor was used to connecting and putting the opponent's lights out, but they were featherweights, and Nate's been hit by guys like Rory McDonald and Dong Hyun Kim. You can say that Nate's really a lightweight, but he's big for the class, has felt welterweight power and has a naturally great chin anyway.

The energy Conor used with the big winging shots to get inside, and probably a shock factor that Nate wasn't wobbled from clean shots that put away the likes of Mendes and Aldo were big factors in the loss. Nate continually connecting with shots to the head probably played a part too.

As you could tell from my defence above, I'm a huge Conor fan. All the credit to Nate Diaz though for doing what he did. Short notice for him too, little time for training and sparring. He came in, got beaten up and bloody, then took it and returned fire for the stoppage. Great killer instinct.

Miesha Tate was fantastic too. I fully expect Ronda to be miraculously ready to fight at UFC 200 now.

Speaking of UFC 200, Dana and Lorenzo were looking pissed during those main events. They better throw money at Georges. I think 200 can still be a massive show, but the drawing power of Ronda was hurt last year, and now it's Conor's turn. Get GSP back, though, and this would sell a fuckload:

Welterweight title- Lawler vs GSP
Featherweight title- Conor vs Aldo (because Dana would rather give Donald Trump a title shot than Edgar at this point)
Bantamweight title- Tate vs Rousey

Double title PPVs are getting more common (UFC 197 and 199, for example), so to set UFC 200 apart, give it 3.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't think of a fight i'd rather not watch again more than Tate vs Rousey.


----------



## Ray

If Tate isn't a fucking idiot and shooting in aimlessly for takedowns like the second fight, she can actually win against Rousey. She was tagging Ronda on the standup, and for whatever reason ended up going for poorly setup takedowns on an Olympic Judoka. Meisha is tough, but her fight IQ is downright idiotic sometimes. Rousey/Tate 3 will be a lot more competitive then people think.

Plus, Ronda is extremely mentally deprecated at this point. I wouldn't be surprised if she comes back looking totally different then what she once was.


----------



## Slickback

elhijodelbodallas said:


> This is what you get when you believe the hype. Holly didn't prove anything by beating Ronda and some people were acting as if she was the best female fighter alive. She has no experience, she has no ground game and her striking isn't damaging enough to end fights. This result was so obvious if you know how resilient and tough to finish Miesha is. Hard to believe Holm was actually the favourite going in but I guess even the experts buy into the hype machine...
> 
> Conor is an idiot. He bought into his own hype and forgot he was fighting a guy who's much taller and not that inferior to him skill-wise. If he hadn't acted like an idiot by doing spinning kicks for no reason and dropping his hands then he would have smashed Diaz. Looks like all these guys who are into the martials arts part of MMA forget they're in a serious fight, Anderson is the same thing. I'm just really happy Conor lost because he's the most unbearable person in MMA, I can't believe the guy has any fans by the way he acts in real life if Embedded is any indication of his personality. But this is MMA after all, the sport with the dumbest fans in the world so I guess anything is possible. I mean, if people actually cheer Jon Jones over Cormier anything is possible.
> 
> And since I'm talking about anything being possible, two judges scoring the Lawlor-Anderson fight 30-27... Jesus Christ... Those two judges need to be banned from MMA for life.


:kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe 

No experience? Crushing the supposedly most dominant female fighter at the time proves nothing??? You thought the result of the Tate/Holm fight was so obvious despite Holm was 2 min away from winning 4 rounds?
:gtfo

Lmao where were you predicting this before the fight if you were so sure?


----------



## yeahbaby!

Sure, Conor was clowning around like Anderson used to (and IMO that's what cost him) but let's not for a second pretend that Conor is on the same planet as Anderson was in his prime. He let his ego get the better of him.


----------



## Ray

Conor has actually handled the loss exceptionally well. I'm not surprised, because outside of the facade, he's actually a great guy, but it's refreshing to see a huge star not making any excuses and basically say the other man was the better fighter. I think it'll ultimately end up good for him because it's hard to keep hating a man who's humble in defeat. Take notes Ronda. This is how you handle a loss.


----------



## Flair Shot

Finally saw the event after having a power failure last night. Awesome, just awesome.

I was hoping Miesha and/or Nate would win but both winning really was surreal, never thought that would actually happen.

So happy for Miesha. She deserves it so much.


----------



## J-B

That IG post though.

"Aldo you are a pussy"
"Dos Anjos you are a pussy"

Not even 24 hours after his loss and he's already at it again. I love it. :mcgregor


----------



## watts63

Thank God for the Diaz brothers.


----------



## Lm2

diaz by submission i called it conor should stay at FW and props to Miesha for keeping that choke in deep, and Holm not tapping was awesome.


----------



## Vic Capri

Holly Holms's fanbase now. 

- Vic


----------



## Slickback

Vic Capri said:


> Holly Holms's fanbase now.
> 
> - Vic


Still Team Holm here (Y)


----------



## Lm2

im a holly holm fan, she just needs to work on her ground game more imo, but really tate vs rousey 3 is just stupid


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jon Jones still saying he could move up to heavyweight but would want a good fight. He said he will defend the LHC a few times before moving up (if he wins it). So fucking hyped for his return.

if Ronda's really not coming back till November than they have to go with Tate/Holm II at 200. I don't particularly want to see a Tate/Rousey III but there's not much else to look forward to in the division. Rousey/Tate better for doing numbers. Amanda Nunes wants a shot but that's like a Fight Night fight right there, lel.

I'd like to see Conor/Edgar before Aldo gets a rematch tbh. Mcgregor/Aldo II probably much more likely. Poor Frankie always waiting on the wings. :mj2


----------



## Lm2

id love to see frankie vs Mcgregor, and Jones speaking truth, P4P JBJ and DJ number 2 but i can't wait to see him fight cejudo, that imo will be DJs biggest test.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Bones said:


> :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe
> 
> No experience? Crushing the supposedly most dominant female fighter at the time proves nothing??? You thought the result of the Tate/Holm fight was so obvious despite Holm was 2 min away from winning 4 rounds?
> :gtfo
> 
> Lmao where were you predicting this before the fight if you were so sure?


I've been saying time after time that booking Tate vs Holm was a bad move because the most likely scenario would be Tate winning and it would screw up the Rousey rematch. I didn't say it here because I haven't posted in months but I had this discussion on twitter more than once. 

Just go look at Holly's record and you'll get all the evidence you need. She has only fought nobodies and even then didn't look impressive. She had a split decision win over Raquel Pennington for christ's sake and Raquel is basically a poor man's Miesha Tate. 

If look closely at the Tate/Holm fight what do you get? Holm defending, trying to keep Tate away and prevent takedowns for the entirety of the fight. When Tate got her on the ground in round 2 she was this close from finishing her. Then on the second time she got her on the ground she finished the job. So two takedowns, one almost finished her and the other one did finish her. To me the fight wasn't that close, it wasn't as if Holly did any real damage to Tate, she was just defending her way to a decision because she knew if she made any mistakes and allowed Tate to get in then the fight would be over. It was basically a Guile vs Zangief match. At this stage Holly is just too one-dimensional to be a successful champion. 

I'm not going to say that her win over Rousey was a fluke but the horrible gameplan on Ronda's part was the biggest factor in her loss and I doubt it'll happen again if they fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ray said:


> Conor has actually handled the loss exceptionally well. I'm not surprised, because outside of the facade, he's actually a great guy, but it's refreshing to see a huge star not making any excuses and basically say the other man was the better fighter. I think it'll ultimately end up good for him because it's hard to keep hating a man who's humble in defeat. Take notes Ronda. This is how you handle a loss.


True but a little off. Conor took an L. Wasn't for gold, the original opponent or his weight class. Not making excuses but there are asterisks attached in my eyes.

Ronda has never known defeat. You're talking a fighter who had never lost a round let alone a fight. Hell, in UFC her entire career was the length of a GSP fight until the loss to Holly. Ronda had waaaay higher to fall than Conor. Conor loses, he finds out how many REAL fans he has. Ronda loses and WMMA could die with her.

We all know that Gina Carano was in the same boat. Undefeated, took a loss and WMMA had to be rebuilt all over again. And Ronda and Miesha were around when it happened and it still died. Obviously it's still here but will people care if Ronda doesn't come back? That's the question and it was all on Ronda not losing, that's the difference in these two examples. Big difference.


----------



## Cashmere

Ray said:


> If Tate isn't a fucking idiot and shooting in aimlessly for takedowns like the second fight, she can actually win against Rousey. She was tagging Ronda on the standup, and for whatever reason ended up going for poorly setup takedowns on an Olympic Judoka. Meisha is tough, but her fight IQ is downright idiotic sometimes. Rousey/Tate 3 will be a lot more competitive then people think.
> 
> Plus, Ronda is extremely mentally deprecated at this point. I wouldn't be surprised if she comes back looking totally different then what she once was.


Agreed. Keep in mind she escaped a few armbar attempts too in that 2nd fight. Pride and immaturity ( from her corner as well ) done her in from that fight. That seems to happen every time they meet.

Them mistakes won't happen again. She's grown exceptionally well from these past 3 years. It's all about following blueprints now and cancel out everything else. She'll get it done this time; destroy her on the feet and erase Rousey from the equation for good.


----------



## Mad Max

Feraligatr said:


> Agreed. Keep in mind she escaped a few armbar attempts too in that 2nd fight. Pride and immaturity ( from her corner as well ) done her in from that fight. That seems to happen every time they meet.
> 
> Them mistakes won't happen again. She's grown exceptionally well from these past 3 years. It's all about following blueprints now and cancel out everything else. She'll get it done this time; destroy her on the feet and erase Rousey from the equation for good.


You've also got to take into consideration that Ronda might not be the same person as the one that showed up in their other 2 fights. She's clearly been shaken by the loss, one hard shot or kick from Tate might change Ronda approach immediately. One of Ronda's strongest attributes is her self belief and that was predicated on being the baddest bitch in the world, she now knows she can lose and she can be knocked out.


----------



## Ray

DX-Superkick said:


> True but a little off. Conor took an L. Wasn't for gold, the original opponent or his weight class. Not making excuses but there are asterisks attached in my eyes.
> 
> Ronda has never known defeat. You're talking a fighter who had never lost a round let alone a fight. Hell, in UFC her entire career was the length of a GSP fight until the loss to Holly. Ronda had waaaay higher to fall than Conor. Conor loses, he finds out how many REAL fans he has. Ronda loses and WMMA could die with her.
> 
> We all know that Gina Carano was in the same boat. Undefeated, took a loss and WMMA had to be rebuilt all over again. And Ronda and Miesha were around when it happened and it still died. Obviously it's still here but will people care if Ronda doesn't come back? That's the question and it was all on Ronda not losing, that's the difference in these two examples. Big difference.


When you reach stratospheric stardom the likes of Conor and Ronda, it really doesn't matter what conditions a loss came under. A loss is a loss, and people will extrapolate as much ill will there is to dance on their graves. It doesn't matter that it wasn't a title fight or that there was a late opponent/weight switch. Conor's stock still drops quite a bit in the eyes of most fans. Should it? No, but that's a different story. 

Ronda may have had a harder fall, but that doesn't excuse the fact that she could've managed that loss better. She decided to shoulder the responsibilities of carrying WMMA but couldn't handle it when the tables turned on her. When you put yourself so high on your horse, don't be surprised when you eventually fall off. Ronda's fall was in large part self-afflicted. In general, the amount of vitriol she was getting could've been severely mitigated if all she did after the fight was be a little humble and said "Holly was the better fighter. Congrats to her. I can't wait to work more on my striking and get my rematch". Man the fuck up and admit your shortcomings and work on them instead of giving us write offs and excuses.


----------



## Stephen90

Vic Capri said:


> Holly Holms's fanbase now.
> 
> - Vic


I'm still a fan. I have more respect for her in defeat. Most people would have taped she tried to hang on which made me respect her more. She's a down to earth person and a warrior in the cage. I can't hate that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

TRY AGAIN.


----------



## Mad Max

Leon Knuckles said:


> TRY AGAIN.


Obviously shooped.

Never happened.


----------



## EyeZac

Feraligatr said:


> Agreed. Keep in mind she escaped a few armbar attempts too in that 2nd fight. Pride and immaturity ( from her corner as well ) done her in from that fight. That seems to happen every time they meet.
> 
> Them mistakes won't happen again. She's grown exceptionally well from these past 3 years. It's all about following blueprints now and cancel out everything else. She'll get it done this time; destroy her on the feet and erase Rousey from the equation for good.


They can make any blueprint they want but once Tate gets tagged she'll go for the takedown. Everyone becomes a wrestler once they get tagged. Tate has an elite wrestling game, as we saw with her out wrestling an Olympic medallist, and it's going to do her in yet again. If he keeps the fight standing her chances increase greatly but at some point in the fight she will go for the takedown and then she's going to be thrown onto her head with the judo throw.

Tate's biggest strength is her wrestling but against Rousey it's her biggest weakness. Even once they're on the ground it still favours Rousey. Since Rousey is able to hit the armbar from nearly every position that means Tate almost has to keep the fight standing which makes her predictable.

When Tate or anyone else feels like they're in trouble they all go back to their biggest weapon. Unfortunately Tate's falls right into the hands of Rousey's greatest strength.


----------



## watts63

Casual McGregor fans in a nutshell.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Ray said:


> Ronda may have had a harder fall, but that doesn't excuse the fact that she could've managed that loss better. She decided to shoulder the responsibilities of carrying WMMA but couldn't handle it when the tables turned on her. When you put yourself so high on your horse, don't be surprised when you eventually fall off. Ronda's fall was in large part self-afflicted. In general, the amount of vitriol she was getting could've been severely mitigated if all she did after the fight was be a little humble and said "Holly was the better fighter. Congrats to her. I can't wait to work more on my striking and get my rematch". Man the fuck up and admit your shortcomings and work on them instead of giving us write offs and excuses.


Yeah fair enough, but I feel like saying to you don't be so judgemental when you haven't been in their shoes. These people train themselves sick every day and when it all falls apart I won't judge them for how they handle the outcomes. We all have our weaknesses. 

Sure, Conor handled the loss well, that doesn't mean he needs to go OTT in every single build up talking about red undies and shit like that. He takes that crap too far.


----------



## Ray

yeahbaby! said:


> Yeah fair enough, but I feel like saying to you don't be so judgemental when you haven't been in their shoes. These people train themselves sick every day and when it all falls apart I won't judge them for how they handle the outcomes. We all have our weaknesses.
> 
> Sure, Conor handled the loss well, that doesn't mean he needs to go OTT in every single build up talking about red undies and shit like that. He takes that crap too far.


I'm fine with Conor going over the top. It's obviously effective and gets people talking. Does he take stuff too far some times? Sure. I thought the whole El Chapo deal was a little disrespectful personally, but at the end of the day, it is all an act and it's quite successful. The only thing wrong with Conor going over the top is that it creates this cult like following where some fans take his word as the gospel. Conor really just says the stuff, but his fans are the real reason stuff gets out of hand sometimes. The whole red panty night thing took off mostly because people couldn't stop quoting it.


----------



## Slickback

watts63 said:


> Casual McGregor fans in a nutshell.


They arent even Irish for fucks sake. Fucking bandwaggon scums










:lmao


----------



## Chloe

Bones said:


> :lmao


What a chump.

Did he forget that Conor was the one who took it to the ground? :ti

It's ignorant twats like these that make MMA look bad. Crying about submissions. Took a few secs to understand what he was saying as well because he's typing like he's a Neanderthal. 

People so afraid of Jiu Jitsu. :ti


----------



## Badbadrobot

SlowmanBrains said:


> Conor does that with everybody, that's his bread and butter. He wins his fights before they even begin. The same way Mike Tyson used to. Nate is a street fighter, it doesn't work with him. He said he'd go in there to kill or be killed and he's dead serious with that stuff, he doesn't treat it like a job, it's his life. Conor treats it like a job, that's why he was afraid to have a war with Nate, he doesn't have Nate's heart. Nate is a warrior. Conor just simply quit, he can't overcome adversity.
> 
> Plus let's stop with this size myth. Conor is a natural 170 pounder, 155 at minimum. He's not a lightweight. The guy looks like a Zombie at 145, he's all skin and bones. The guy walks around at 180. Nate Diaz is a natural 155 or 170. Only because he's always in bad shape physically. He carries around a lot of water and fat. Yeah, he's taller but Conor has a wide frame, he's big, he's got huge thighs, a huge back and huge chest. Nate is built like a stick, no muscle mass whatsoever. Conor is way stronger, he's got way more power so I don't know how this size thing is supposed to work against him. He just flat out quit. Nate ate his punches, he wouldn't go down, that's just what he does. He doesn't get knocked out. Conor meanwhile as soon as he ate some punches started to wobble. He has no heart. He wanted out of that fight and he found a way. He didn't want to go to war with Nate because he knew he wouldn't outlast him. That's not the sign of a champion. A guy that quits when things get rough, when things don't go his way, who can't overcome adversity, dig deep and find a way to win. Size was not the difference. His lack of heart was, and skill.


if you think quitting has anything to do with lack of heart, I'd love to see you step in the ring, feel yourself starting to pass out and not fucking tap.


----------



## Slickback

I wouldn't even bother cause hes probs just a filthy casual, who will never watch another MMA fight again cause his god Conor lost.


----------



## Mad Max

watts63 said:


> Casual McGregor fans in a nutshell.


I didn't give you permission to post a picture of me.

Please remove.


----------



## Blackbeard




----------



## Mad Max

I do have to give props to McG for picking a rather catchy theme. I should hate this, but I don't.


----------



## watts63

Bastar said:


> I didn't give you permission to post a picture of me.
> 
> Please remove.


That's really you with the flag?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

"I'm not gonna make excuses"

*goes ahead making excuses*

LOL CONOR


----------



## SlowmanBrains

Badbadrobot said:


> if you think quitting has anything to do with lack of heart, I'd love to see you step in the ring, feel yourself starting to pass out and not fucking tap.


I don't think you've ever done any MMA or Boxing. If you did you would realize that Conor quit way before the tap, the tap had nothing to do with it. Watch the 2 minutes leading into him tapping, there are several moments where you can see he's had enough, he wants out, he quit. The final nail in the coffin was Conor shooting in on Nate to get him to the ground. Do you know how absurd that is? How desperate he was? Conor has NO idea what to do on the ground, he's a novice. He doesn't even understand wrestling. And he was in such bad shape on his feet, he couldn't take it anymore, and he wanted to take it to the ground, against arguably one of the best in the world on the ground. 

That's when he quit. When he abandoned his only strength (boxing) against a grappler and tried to get that guy to the ground. Before that he actually got hit with a beautiful 1-2 and started to wobble. All that stuff leading into him tapping, that's where he quit. Not the tap itself, that was just officially the end of the fight. But he quit long before that, that's why Nate got him into the position in the first place.

Look at his face. Look at Nate's reaction. He's dead tired, he gave Nate all he's got to offer in terms of punching and the guy stands in front of him, bloodied up smiling into his face. That type of stuff gets to you if you don't have heart, if you can't dig deep and fight through it. He quit right there. Watch him back off, watch him get Stockton slapped. The fans are cheering, the momentum is shifting and Conor has never been in a situation like that, he usually puts guys away after 1-2 minutes with his punches. He doesn't know what it's like for somebody to take his punches and smile back at him, hit him in the face over and over and go "what's up now? do something!".










In order to really understand it you need to watch more MMA, more Boxing. You need to watch more from the Diaz brothers, more from Conor. Just telling you this is exactly what happened.


----------



## Irish Jet

So I imagine we'll get Diaz-Conor II at 200? 

Can't see either fighter wanting anyhing else and pretty much guarantees a brilliant fight. Only way to immediately restore that aura people keep saying is lost, rather amusingly.

Could see this being a great rivalry. I suspect Conor would be more comfortable at 155 and will have a better gameplan. Nare should be better too though with a full camp.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki




----------



## Slickback

Irish Jet said:


> So I imagine we'll get Diaz-Conor II at 200?
> 
> Can't see either fighter wanting anyhing else and pretty much guarantees a brilliant fight. Only way to immediately restore that aura people keep saying is lost, rather amusingly.
> 
> Could see this being a great rivalry. I suspect Conor would be more comfortable at 155 and will have a better gameplan. Nare should be better too though with a full camp.


Nope, Conor has a belt to defend, and he said himself hell likely go back down to 145. So either Conor/Aldo or Conor/Frankie at 200. IMO. 

We will probs get a rematch in the distant future


----------



## Chloe

I'm ecstatic that Nate won but now that the dust has settled people shouldn't get it twisted, Conor is still the king at 145. That division is his bitch. There's only a few legit challenges at the most to overcome which he'll likely take care of handily then it's on to the 155 division. This 170 fight looks to actually benefit him in the long run because with what he's learned from the loss, he can manoeuvre through the 155 division and ultimately take the belt. Hot shotting to 170 was a bad decision, but he isn't crumbling like Ronda did and will become stronger and possibly work his back up to 170 the proper way.

As for Nate, dude should never ever get a Fox fight again. Only PPVs for this motherfucker. Dana so livid tho. :banderas 

As for a WW title shot, it's very interesting and it's something I'd like to see but the winner of Macdonald-Wonderboy should get it first. Dana however doesn't care about that and will probably stick Nate in there. If Nate were to win then :banderas, if Nate were to lose then it will be Robbie-Nick II which is also :banderas


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

After the Aldo fight, John Kavanagh told Dana White that he doesn't wanna see Conor fight at 145 ever again

Well... Nate sent Conor back to cutting 27 pounds and picking on smaller people :lmao


----------



## EyeZac

Conor must defend the 145 title before doing anything else. I don't want to hear about him becoming a two division champion until he gives Frankie a title shot first.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> So I imagine we'll get Diaz-Conor II at 200?
> 
> Can't see either fighter wanting anyhing else and pretty much guarantees a brilliant fight. Only way to immediately restore that aura people keep saying is lost, rather amusingly.
> 
> Could see this being a great rivalry. I suspect Conor would be more comfortable at 155 and will have a better gameplan. Nare should be better too though with a full camp.


Not at all. He's fucking off back to a division that he's better suited to. Either Aldo or Frankie if they are fit and ready in time for UFC 200.



EyeZac said:


> Conor must defend the 145 title before doing anything else. I don't want to hear about him becoming a two division champion until he gives Frankie a title shot first.


I'm just stoked i can hear less about Conor facing RDA then facing Lawler. 


WW title picture is looking pretty stacked. Should find a commission willing to sanction a proper tournament like they did back in the day for the next shot at the belt. Imagine how sick a one night, 8 man tournament would be. Diaz, Woodley, Wonderboy, Maia, Rory, Condit, Stun Gun, and Hendricks. Never going to happen but fuck that would be fun.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

I think Conor should just stick to picking on midgets because "they hit like flyweights" like he said


----------



## EyeZac

Rush said:


> I'm just stoked i can hear less about Conor facing RDA then facing Lawler.


Nothing like holding up 3 divisions at one time.


----------



## oztin316

SlowmanBrains said:


> I don't think you've ever done any MMA or Boxing. If you did you would realize that Conor quit way before the tap, the tap had nothing to do with it. Watch the 2 minutes leading into him tapping, there are several moments where you can see he's had enough, he wants out, he quit. The final nail in the coffin was Conor shooting in on Nate to get him to the ground. Do you know how absurd that is? How desperate he was? Conor has NO idea what to do on the ground, he's a novice. He doesn't even understand wrestling. And he was in such bad shape on his feet, he couldn't take it anymore, and he wanted to take it to the ground, against arguably one of the best in the world on the ground.
> 
> That's when he quit. When he abandoned his only strength (boxing) against a grappler and tried to get that guy to the ground. Before that he actually got hit with a beautiful 1-2 and started to wobble. All that stuff leading into him tapping, that's where he quit. Not the tap itself, that was just officially the end of the fight. But he quit long before that, that's why Nate got him into the position in the first place.
> 
> Look at his face. Look at Nate's reaction. He's dead tired, he gave Nate all he's got to offer in terms of punching and the guy stands in front of him, bloodied up smiling into his face. That type of stuff gets to you if you don't have heart, if you can't dig deep and fight through it. He quit right there. Watch him back off, watch him get Stockton slapped. The fans are cheering, the momentum is shifting and Conor has never been in a situation like that, he usually puts guys away after 1-2 minutes with his punches. He doesn't know what it's like for somebody to take his punches and smile back at him, hit him in the face over and over and go "what's up now? do something!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to really understand it you need to watch more MMA, more Boxing. You need to watch more from the Diaz brothers, more from Conor. Just telling you this is exactly what happened.


yes.
this is where guys like the ruthless one 
is great
gets rocked but never quit

who do you like nate facing next ?
lawler for ww title or
dos anjos for lw


----------



## Chloe

Man, I'm seeing so many ******* making excuses for McGregor on social media. "He fought a heavier guy", "he gassed and next time he'll beat Nate". Even Dana the prick still on McGregor's jock rather than giving Diaz his props. 10 DAYS NOTICE ASSHOLES. The disrespect of Diaz is shameful and embarrassing. Anyway, at least it's only money fights for Diaz now. Lawler, Dos Anjos, perhaps Pettis. What I would love to see is Nate defeat Lawler for the title and Nick clean out the WW division as well. That should make things interesting...


----------



## Stipe Tapped

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> "I'm not gonna make excuses"
> 
> *goes ahead making excuses*
> 
> LOL CONOR


What excuses did he make?

He admitted that the jump to 170 was probably overly ambitious and he said he expended his energy foolishly. Neither of those are excuses. He's just explaining what he thought went wrong on his end. He gave Nate his props and showed him respect.

It's fine if you're not a fan of his, but don't act like he didn't handle his defeat with class.


----------



## The Masked One

Yoda said:


> Man, I'm seeing so many ******* making excuses for McGregor on social media. "He fought a heavier guy", "he gassed and next time he'll beat Nate". Even Dana the prick still on McGregor's jock rather than giving Diaz his props. 10 DAYS NOTICE ASSHOLES. The disrespect of Diaz is shameful and embarrassing. Anyway, at least it's only money fights for Diaz now. Lawler, Dos Anjos, perhaps Pettis. What I would love to see is Nate defeat Lawler for the title and Nick clean out the WW division as well. That should make things interesting...


Social media was flooded by negative comments before and after the fight about Conor. I read more people ranting about McGregor's fanbase than the actual fanbase. They both stepped up, faced each other like men and brought us the fight of the evening. I'm still a fan of Conor and he's still 19 - 3 and champion. The same goes for Nate Diaz. I'm not really a fan but he was really impressive and deserved to win. Banter is great but it should be between the fighters not the people who haven't thrown a punch in their life.


----------



## SlowmanBrains

oztin316 said:


> yes.
> this is where guys like the ruthless one
> is great
> gets rocked but never quit
> 
> who do you like nate facing next ?
> lawler for ww title or
> dos anjos for lw


I think Dos Anjos is gonna fight the winner of Khabib/Ferguson at UFC 200. He beat Nate pretty decisively so I don't think they're gonna do that anytime soon. He does deserve the title shot but considering RDA just beat him it wouldn't make that much sense, especially with guys like Khabib also looking for a title shot, something he deserves (if he could just stay healthy). Dana said he wants to make the Robbie / Nate fight happen and that should be another war, like the Rory fight that Robbie just had. Not sure I like the matchup for Nate though. Robbie is a machine and he's got a bigger punch and a better chin I believe. He'll probably win via TKO late in round 4-5. I don't see Nate knocking him out and he's not gonna attempt to take the fight to the ground either so it's gonna be tough. But who knows, maybe he can hang in there and outscore him, win via decision. That's probably his only shot to beat Robbie.


----------



## Irish Jet

Don't know how anyone can't be a fan of the Diaz bros. They're game as fuck.

I knew it wouldn't be easy for Conor - 10 days notice wasn't going to matter much for these triathlon doing motherfuckers. Honestly wish he'd relinquish the belt and stick to 155. However tougher the fights may be, it's worth it to avoid those cuts.

I really think this should propel Nate to stardom, it will certainly take him out of Nick's shadow. Always think he's had the talent, maybe even moreso than Nick - But his attitude has been pretty terrible at times. When he's in shape and motivated, he's sharp as fuck. I imagine he'll want to face Conor again, which is why I was hoping they'd rematch at 200. He deserves the rub but so do quite a few others. Not sure if he'll go to WW where there's just a murderers row of talent, not to mention Nick will probably be back in a few months. Pettis would make sense next if he gets past Barboza and it would be an awesome fight.


----------



## Chloe

SlowmanBrains said:


> I think Dos Anjos is gonna fight the winner of Khabib/Ferguson at UFC 200. He beat Nate pretty decisively so I don't think they're gonna do that anytime soon. He does deserve the title shot but considering RDA just beat him it wouldn't make that much sense, especially with guys like Khabib also looking for a title shot, something he deserves (if he could just stay healthy). Dana said he wants to make the Robbie / Nate fight happen and that should be another war, like the Rory fight that Robbie just had. Not sure I like the matchup for Nate though. Robbie is a machine and he's got a bigger punch and a better chin I believe. He'll probably win via TKO late in round 4-5. I don't see Nate knocking him out and he's not gonna attempt to take the fight to the ground either so it's gonna be tough. But who knows, maybe he can hang in there and outscore him, win via decision. That's probably his only shot to beat Robbie.


Stylistically I think Nate beats Robbie and it would go similar to Robbie's fight with Nick only without Robbie getting slept and it going at least into the deeper rounds as both motherfuckers are tough. Robbie's top quality is his grit which he uses to win when he's down on the score cards by landing big punches like in the Macdonald and Condit fights. I don't think he lands those type of punches on Diaz tho, Diaz is too smart and slick for them. Okay he might land a few but Diaz is tough as nails and if it goes on the ground, we know who has the advantage there. I think Robbie will definitely still have problems with dat Diaz style.

As for matchups at LW, I don't know if JUST top 5 interests Nate anymore. It might be title or ut for him now.


----------



## TCE




----------



## Cashmere

TCE said:


>


Holy shit :done


----------



## Londrick

Jose Aldo said:


> Some fighters have a lot of power, others don't. He has soap hands












:duck


----------



## wkdsoul

I dunno where the excuses are coming from, Connor was doing well, Diaz was walking onto the left time and time again. Connor relaxed and got buttoned, wobbled and it was pretty much a scramble for him from then on. He tried to give himself time for it to clear, but too long in the round for him to get the webs away, and the dive for the legs was a desperate attempt to get into a hold and give himself the breath room, failed got choked lost.

Simple. Even as an MMA rookie, it was a hard fight to follow or understand where the mistakes were.


----------



## Truthbetold

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCohRbdMDAp/?taken-by=jonnybones


----------



## oztin316

@SlowmanBrains 
robbie/nate. 
both guys wouln't get knocked out thats pretty sure it'll be an all out war
nate has the upperhand on the ground, 
in d current scenario i think nate b more difficult opponent for robbie than rory /condit bcse he has some high level jiujitsu 
his ground game will surely come into play and itd b interesting to see how robbie handles it


----------



## Truthbetold

oztin316 said:


> yes.
> this is where guys like the ruthless one
> is great
> gets rocked but never quit
> 
> who do you like nate facing next ?
> lawler for ww title or
> dos anjos for lw


Nate should get a shot at LW title next and if he wins then rematch with Mcgregor for it.


----------



## oztin316

@Yoda

yeah robbie/nate s gonna b potential fight of the year provided nate lands a stockton slap in the very first round

that'll fire up the ruthless one 

and v r in for an all out WAR


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

From a boxing perspective. If you've been sparring and fighting similar or smaller weights, when you get hit by a bigger guy, naturally you have nothing to compare that power to. It leads to nervous energy, you waste shots to respond or try to clinch the guy.

Its hard to explain to non-fighters but getting rocked by a big guy, sets off a reaction that fucks your rhythm. You tire fast because your brain is adapting to unique circumstances. Instead of fighting naturally, you waste precious seconds thinking instead of following your drills.

He was preparing for a different fighter, so I doubt he had that preparation. Size does matter, any fighter that believes the opposite, is talking BS. It usually takes 6 months of the right training and nutrition to do it right.

Like most fighters Ego and fighters heart ruined him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Truthbetold said:


> Nate should get a shot at LW title next and if he wins then rematch with Mcgregor for it.


Jose Aldo unbeaten for ten years, Apparent P4P number 1 loses to Conor and he doesn't deserve a immediate rematch

Yet Conor deserves a immediate shot for a belt in a weight division he has never even fought at in the UFC against a guy who just dealt with him with relative ease?

Great Logic


----------



## Provo

Truthbetold said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCohRbdMDAp/?taken-by=jonnybones


Jon Jones is such a nice guy,giving him this shoutout even tho McGregor said was number 1/9 and Jones was 10.


----------



## Chloe

UFC 200 - 

Lawler vs Diaz (you damn right they main event over Conor)
Conor vs Frankie (putting Aldo in here is just going to end the main event early which will be disappointing)

+ many more unk2


----------



## oztin316

@Yoda
id first like to see a frankie vs aldo for fw title contendership
and the winner face conor at 200


----------



## Chloe

oztin316 said:


> @Yoda
> id first like to see a frankie vs aldo for fw title contendership
> and the winner face conor at 200


Nowhere in the schedule to fit that match in tho. Aldo shouldn't even be fighting for the title imo. Should go through Holloway first and the perfect place to do that is at 200.


----------



## oztin316

he was undefeated for ten years thats a fact. 
he deserves his shot
how about nate/robbie ww , conor/rda lw & aldo/frankie #1fw 
@200 ?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

I like Conor. I like him in the octagon and on the microphone

I just can't help but to poke at his fans. They've been "winning" for the past 8 months but it seems that they've forgot that no one is invincible

March 5, 2016 will always be remembered as the day when all of the McGregor accounts were deleted :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

Aldo pulled out and then got knocked the fuck out. Of course he'd be injured when they were looking for a replacement.

Fuck him. Back of the line.


----------



## Truthbetold

Berlino said:


> Jose Aldo unbeaten for ten years, Apparent P4P number 1 loses to Conor and he doesn't deserve a immediate rematch
> 
> Yet Conor deserves a immediate shot for a belt in a weight division he has never even fought at in the UFC against a guy who just dealt with him with relative ease?
> 
> Great Logic


Aldo should get his rematch with Conor first.

Nate should get a rematch with RDA for the belt.


----------



## oztin316

: D


----------



## The Masked One

Londrick said:


> :duck


When your entire fight is being used as a Gif :mcgregoat
Also, we need some Nate smilies on this forum now.


----------



## Riddle101

I think Aldo should get his rematch. After his match with Conor, I feel it's only right. Plus Conor said during his celebration that he would give him a rematch, and after Aldo's tweets this weekend I'm more than happy to see a fight between them.


----------



## oztin316

ye poor frankie


----------



## Provo

Lol, Even though McGregor lost he's still the first guy that got a 7 figure payment.


----------



## Truthbetold




----------



## Chloe

So everybody is serious about the Aldo rematch? :what?

Dude is notorious (pardon the pun) for pulling out of fights including UFC 189 which was arguably the biggest MMA event ever and then when he did show up at UFC 194 he got beat in the most devastating way possible. Now if I'm Dana White/Joe Silva and I'm trying to book the biggest MMA event of all-time in UFC 200 and make it the best event possible then Aldo ain't part of the title fight. He's too unreliable plus I don't want the likely main event only going for one minute after Conor murks Aldo again.

Now here's my take as a fan. Aldo has regressed as a fighter and seeing him getting his clock cleaned by Conor the way he got his clock cleaned makes me have little desire to see him go up against Conor again, at least for UFC 200. I mean c'mon guys, the result would most likely be the same/similar and it's obvious. He was undefeated for 10 years, yes, but he ain't the fighter in the highlight reels any more.

As a fan AND an armchair matchmaker the fight to make is Conor vs Frankie. Frankie is undoubtedly a company guy plus he poses more of a threat to Conor and is thus more intriguing due to the fact he's never been KOed/TKOed so it may not be just as simple as Conor throwing that left hand, he's got good wrestling to takedown Conor and work him as that's his weakness and...oh, he hasn't gotten murked by Conor in 13 seconds. Conor vs Frankie is the fight to make, not saying Aldo shouldn't get his shot or a chance at a shot but he ain't at the front of the line.

The fight that makes sense for Aldo is Holloway at...UFC 200. He should prove that he still has 'it' and Max is the perfect test as he's on tear. Winner faces off with winner of Conor/Frankie in the cage.


----------



## Cashmere

Zingano running off her mouth lol :kobe9. You're on the waiting list Cat. Get in line.

So much ass-whooping's to be delivered, not enough time in the year :jose


----------



## Chloe

oztin316 said:


> he was undefeated for ten years thats a fact.
> he deserves his shot
> how about nate/robbie ww , conor/rda lw & aldo/frankie #1fw
> @200 ?


^^^read as above bro

Plus both Conor and Dana have said that he will defend his belt, losing to Nate has quelled his 155 hopes for now.

Anyway UFC 200 - 

Robbie vs Nate for the WW title
Conor vs Frankie for the FW title
Aldo vs Holloway for the #1C 

and perhaps RDA vs Khabib/Ferguson for the LW title if the UFC desires :shrug


----------



## Slickback

Yoda said:


> UFC 200 -
> 
> Lawler vs Diaz (you damn right they main event over Conor)
> Conor vs Frankie (putting Aldo in here is just going to end the main event early which will be disappointing)
> 
> + many more unk2


Lawler vs Diaz makes no fuckin sense lol. Hes only ever had 2 fights at 170 ever and lost one of them lol. Why would he get the champ ahead of all the other contenders


----------



## Chloe

Bones said:


> Lawler vs Diaz makes no fuckin sense lol. Hes only ever had 2 fights at 170 ever and lost one of them lol. Why would he get the champ ahead of all the other contenders


:vince$

Plus Dana expressed that's what he wants to do next. Macdonald and Wonderboy are fighting too close to 200 too so that's the fight to make. Diaz would give that work to Lawler too so I'm proper hyped.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am all for Lawler vs. Nate if it means Woodley will get fucked over :chrisholly


----------



## BornBad

Bones said:


> Lawler vs Diaz makes no fuckin sense lol. Hes only ever had 2 fights at 170 ever and lost one of them lol. Why would he get the champ ahead of all the other contenders


"You know what would make a lot of sense?" Dana White told ESPN, with a caveat. "This isn't the fight I'm making, I'm just saying, [Diaz] and Robbie Lawler would make a lot of sense. His brother [Nick Diaz] beat [Lawler]. Robbie is now the world champion, and Nate became very, very popular tonight. We'll see what happens with Nate, but listen, for me to try to predict what one of the Diaz brothers is going to do? Who knows?"


Also McGregor vs Frankie at UFC 200 sounds sweat to me but saturday night Nate ate a lot of shots than Featherweight can't so i hope than after the fights with Aldo and Edgar, McG will be done with the 145


----------



## Blackbeard

Nick didn't just beat Lawler, he knocked him out.....


----------



## Buttermaker

The irony that Diaz got suspended until April 20th is killing me.. Now lets hope that isn't a sign that he is going to piss hot. 

Until then here's this..


----------



## Blackbeard

Even the legends can't stand Conor..






:Banderas


----------



## Flair Shot

:ha Priceless


----------



## Bubz

That video is pretty cool even as a fan of Conors.

Now that all of the backlash has kind of died down and we can talk about this without dick riders and haters everywhere, I really think Conor will come back more motivated and prepared after the loss. Hopefully he'll face Edgar at 200, I think it's the match most people want and I can't see Dana and co giving Aldo a rematch unless it's what Conor wants, because lets face it he's still their golden boy and one of their most famous stars. I think it's kind of clear he should go to LW after he defends his belt at 200. All things considered he didn't do too bad fighting in a weight class he isn't used to fighting in against a bigger guy than he's used to fighting. I really don't think he can compete at that level though, LW is the highest he should really be setting his sights. I'd love it if he didn't do the whole gimmick thing with Edgar leading to their fight if they have one, it'll be interesting to see what his attitude is like coming out of this. I definitely like the way he handled the loss and that he pretty much straight up admitted to being out of his league with Nate. A rematch at LW would be interesting down the line.

I watched Dana on Sportscenter and the lack of respect he showed to Nate is so irritating. Constantly talking about Conor and giving him excuses was a dick move. Conor himself hasn't even made any excuses about the whole two weight classes up thing, he's said he simply wasn't good enough and not prepared for a guy Nates size. That isn't an excuse, thats blaming himself for his loss in a fight he clearly wasn't cut out for. Nate just became a bigger star and a legit PPV main event guy by beating your biggest star. Show the guy some respect.

As for Nate, I'd love to see him main event 200 against RDA for the belt. He did just beat the guy that was going to challenge for it pretty convincingly.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Even the legends can't stand Conor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Banderas


Not surprised considering Royce is all about that BJJ


----------



## Lm2

that video was priceless, still loved the post fight interview "im not surprised mother fuckers" :lmao


----------



## EyeZac

:ugh2

Royce wearing an Affliction shirt like it's 2006.


----------



## RKing85

like it's 2014 and he's going to a bar.


----------



## Chloe

Bubz said:


> I watched Dana on Sportscenter and the lack of respect he showed to Nate is so irritating. Constantly talking about Conor and giving him excuses was a dick move. Conor himself hasn't even made any excuses about the whole two weight classes up thing, he's said he simply wasn't good enough and not prepared for a guy Nates size. That isn't an excuse, thats blaming himself for his loss in a fight he clearly wasn't cut out for. Nate just became a bigger star and a legit PPV main event guy by beating your biggest star. Show the guy some respect.


Dana is definitely bitter. Nate said he wants the big money fights now which is more than fair now that he's become a huge superstar and he comes with "he's probably gonna retire". Well, he can't deny that the people want to see Diaz now so at least he'll be trying to get Nate those big money fights and not act like he ain't a needle mover. And Nick too. Things are going sweet for the Diaz bros and if things continue like this, they can retire within 5 years. 

Those Stockton boys ain't getting underpaid anymore. :banderas


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Dana White. All his golden boys/girls got fucked within the last year LOL. Ronda, Conor, Sage, Page,


----------



## EyeZac

Dana also keeps talking about how Holm cost herself so much money by taking the fight with Tate.

Classic Dana. If she wins Holm is a warrior but when she loses Holm and her team are idiots for not waiting for the biggest rematch in UFC history.


----------



## Chloe

Dana's a puppet to the money. He ain't about that real fighting shit any more. Only whines and complains when things don't go the way he expects and throws digs at the fighters who cause that because they are doing their fucking job.


----------



## Chloe

And the funny thing is, he makes himself MORE money in the long run. Conor was the invincible superstar with the invincible aura while Nate was kinda the dog without a bone and now? Conor not invincible but he's still the biggest name in the sport and a huge draw and Nate is a big superstar and a huge draw as well. Nate is now a PPV main eventer. 

Similar with the women. Ronda was the only big star in her division but now, Holly and Miesha are big stars and should Rousey come back she will be a big star, 2nd biggest in the company even. More stars = more money.

I think it's funny that Dana has taken shots at WWE in the past when he has the exact same mindset as Vince McMahon in thinking only one big star matters. How a simple thing like more stars = more money being such a foreign concept to these promoters is baffling. Worrying even.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holm stated in that vignette how she isn't doing it for the money or fame but because she is passionate about it. Sure, she may have missed the big payday with Ronda/Holm 2, but you shouldn't hold a division hostage to an injured former champ. 

I don't know if they'll give Holm a shot right away if Ronda beats Miesha.


----------



## oztin316

Yoda said:


> ^^^read as above bro
> 
> Plus both Conor and Dana have said that he will defend his belt, losing to Nate has quelled his 155 hopes for now.
> 
> Anyway UFC 200 -
> 
> Robbie vs Nate for the WW title
> Conor vs Frankie for the FW title
> Aldo vs Holloway for the #1C
> 
> and perhaps RDA vs Khabib/Ferguson for the LW title if the UFC desires :shrug




200is certainly going to b a stacked card



espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/14912863/mma-five-potential-matchups-ufc-200
^ espn
they r guessing
robbie / GSP (Any chance of that ???!!!!
mcgregor / aldo 2 (more marketable than frankie ?
rda / nate 2 
holm / tate 2 
frankie / holloway ( yeah , poor frankie


whats ur take on this card

and what do u think about jon jones featuring in 200 card.
or theyll use him for later ppvs? anderson silva too

on a side note : my money is on DC for 197. its a risk i knw but i think he can get the job done.


----------



## oztin316

if GSP is not facing robbie at 200 , nate should
and rda / khabib(i feel) 
is not worthy of ufc 200 ppv and can happen in a later ppv or fight night .
and bones/spider should feature instead


----------



## EyeZac

PENTAGON said:


> Holm stated in that vignette how she isn't doing it for the money or fame but because she is passionate about it. Sure, she may have missed the big payday with Ronda/Holm 2, but you shouldn't hold a division hostage to an injured former champ.
> 
> I don't know if they'll give Holm a shot right away if Ronda beats Miesha.


I'll be stunned if Holm gets a shot at Ronda if she beats Tate.

I suspect they'll put Holm against a ground specialist with the idea being that someone else can do what Tate did and win on the ground. That way they have a reason for never letting Holm near Ronda ever again.

UFC makes a lot more money with Rousey as the champion for a long time rather than a one off rematch with Holm where Ronda might lose again.


----------



## Slickback

PENTAGON said:


> Holm stated in that vignette how she isn't doing it for the money or fame but because she is passionate about it. Sure, she may have missed the big payday with Ronda/Holm 2, but you shouldn't hold a division hostage to an injured former champ.
> 
> I don't know if they'll give Holm a shot right away if Ronda beats Miesha.


And thats why Holm is one of my favorite fighters. She loves to fight.


----------



## EyeZac

oztin316 said:


> on a side note : my money is on DC for 197. its a risk i knw but i think he can get the job done.


:sip

And that would be based on what exactly?


----------



## Truthbetold

Bones said:


> Fuck Dana White. All his golden boys/girls got fucked within the last year LOL. Ronda, Conor, Sage, Page,


Everyone takes L's in MMA nobody is undefeated.

Silva, Lesnar, Cain ect...

And if Jon Jones goes up in weight to fight someone like Cain he will probably lose also.


----------



## EyeZac

Truthbetold said:


> *Everyone takes L's in MMA nobody is undefeated.
> *
> Silva, Lesnar, Cain ect...
> 
> And if Jon Jones goes up in weight to fight someone like Cain he will probably lose also.


::avon


















Perfection.


----------



## MOX

Happened across this on my Facebook feed. Does anyone know if it's a legit quote (and have a source for the original article)?


----------



## Certified G

AryaAnark said:


> Happened across this on my Facebook feed. Does anyone know if it's a legit quote (and have a source for the original article)?


I googled the first line and this nearly four year old article seems to be the source of that quote.


----------



## Slickback

All these touching stories i;ve read of Nate since the fight :mj2


----------



## SlowmanBrains

EyeZac said:


> ::avon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection.







She's taking the same path that Conor and Honda went. She used to be humble and shy, suddenly she realized she can make more money by talking trash. She hasn't fought any really good women yet, there's nothing there in her division. If they had a Holm in that division she'd knock JJ out.


----------



## EyeZac

SlowmanBrains said:


> She's taking the same path that Conor and Honda went. She used to be humble and shy, suddenly she realized she can make more money by talking trash. She hasn't fought any really good women yet, there's nothing there in her division. If they had a Holm in that division she'd knock JJ out.


:kobelol

Joanna is one of the most elite strikers in MMA regardless of gender. She is the Holm of the division in terms of striking skill. She's looked superior to Holm in her fights. Her combinations are beautiful and her speed is insane. This woman drops her hands and dares her opponent to come at her before front kicking them in the face. She's better than Holm. Holm is great with her hands and so is Joanna but I'd give JJ the edge with her ability to use her legs as weapons. Holm can do it also but I'd lean towards JJ being more effective with her leg strikes.

If you want to find someone who is a better striker than Joanna you're going to be searching for a very long time. Holm is a much better striker than Rousey which is why the fight went the way it did. Very few can touch Joanna in the striking game.


----------



## samizayn

It's very hard to like Dana White sometimes. The guy has no hespech.


----------



## SlowmanBrains

EyeZac said:


> :kobelol
> 
> Joanna is one of the most elite strikers in MMA regardless of gender. She is the Holm of the division in terms of striking skill. She's looked superior to Holm in her fights. Her combinations are beautiful and her speed is insane. This woman drops her hands and dares her opponent to come at her before front kicking them in the face. She's better than Holm. Holm is great with her hands and so is Joanna but I'd give JJ the edge with her ability to use her legs as weapons. Holm can do it also but I'd lean towards JJ being more effective with her leg strikes.
> 
> If you want to find someone who is a better striker than Joanna you're going to be searching for a very long time. Holm is a much better striker than Rousey which is why the fight went the way it did. Very few can touch Joanna in the striking game.


You're basing this all on her knocking out all these cans. There's nobody worth a damn in her division, they make her look good. Look at how good Sage looked when he fought those cans. Not saying she's on that level, she is easily the best in her division, but there just isn't a Ronda, a Holm in her division that could threaten her. It's like the HW division in Boxing, back when the Klitschko's dominated it. She needs more competition, better competition.


----------



## SlowmanBrains

samizayn said:


> It's very hard to like Dana White sometimes. The guy has no hespech.


There are times you actually like him?


----------



## Slickback

I love Joanna, but 196 just proves once again, no one stays undefeated in MMA. Joanna will probably lose eventually. :mj2


BTW, Claudia isn't a can shes an elite fighter in that division and you're a mong if you think so.


----------



## Blackbeard

#TeamClaudia :evil


----------



## Slickback

Apparently Diaz wasn't even training for a triathlon, when he got called for this fight. Dana lied again :lmao


----------



## EyeZac

SlowmanBrains said:


> You're basing this all on her knocking out all these cans. There's nobody worth a damn in her division, they make her look good


2015 – UFC Strawweight World Champion (2 defenses)
2013 – WBKF Pro Title
2013 – IFMA World Muay Thai Championships (Gold)
2012 – IFMA World Muay Thai Championships (Gold)
2011 – IFMA World Muay Thai Championships (Gold)
2010 – WKN World Champion
2010 – WKF European Champion
2010 – IFMA World Muay Thai Championships (Gold)
2009 – J-Girls Champion
2009 – IFMA World Muay Thai Championships (Gold)
2008 – IFMA World Muay Thai Championships, 57kg (Silver)
WMC Champion
4x IFMA European Muay Thai Champion

:draper2

Her striking is elite. It's not that she's fighting cans that make her striking look good. She's at the very top in MMA as a striker. She's proven it for years. She's been winning World Championships since before Ronda was even fighting MMA.

That's what I'm basing all of this on.



> Look at how good Sage looked when he fought those cans.


Sage just turned 20 years old. People who talk trash about him are ridiculous. The guy was 19 and fighting in the UFC. Joanna walked into the UFC as a multiple time World Champion while Sage was a kid.



> Not saying she's on that level, she is easily the best in her division, but there just isn't a Ronda, a Holm in her division that could threaten her.


There is a Ronda/Holm in the division and her name is Joanna.

Claudia Gadelha is a credible challenge to the throne. BJJ world champion (three times), BJJ Rio International Open champion (four times), BJJ Brazilian Nationals champion (seven times). 13-1 record with her only loss being a split decision to Joanna.



> It's like the HW division in Boxing, back when the Klitschko's dominated it. She needs more competition, better competition.


That doesn't take away from Joanna's greatness. She's already proven to be one of the most elite strikers in MMA.


----------



## Cashmere

samizayn said:


> It's very hard to like Dana White sometimes. The guy has no hespech.












You know, if I were Tate, I would tell Dana that no one wants to see her & Ronda fight for a 3rd time and grant Holm her rematch. Which was the consensus ( even out of his own mouth too ) at the end of last year even when she earned the bout after beating Eye in the title eliminator while on a winning streak. Just to be a spiteful dick. But Tate is a real competitor and not a coward and will fight anyone if they earned it ( and Ronda won't anywhere near Holm again ), so the leapfrog fight will be on.

Karma is a motherfucker ain't it?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Dana White is a piece of shit. As soon as a fighter isn't acting convenient or subservient to him he'll start tarnishing their name.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why do people hate Sage Northcut?


----------



## Blackbeard

Wandi has also signed with _Rizin_. Fedor fight please :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/rizin-mma-signs-wanderlei-silva-for-multi-year-contract-april-17-fight

GSP's comeback seems inevitable at this point......

http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/22986/st-pierre-comeback-depends-on-a-lot-of-things


----------



## samizayn

DX-Superkick said:


> Why do people hate Sage Northcut?


I'm not sure, and this is just a stab in the dark, but I believe it's something that has to do with loving to kick puppies in the face in their spare time


----------



## Slickback

DX-Superkick said:


> Why do people hate Sage Northcut?


Because he's handsome and shredded, and would be drowning in pussy if he werent balls deep in teh Bible ..










No hate from me though. 



No **** either....


----------



## glenwo2

Bones said:


> Apparently Diaz wasn't even training for a triathlon, when he got called for this fight. Dana lied again :lmao


Yep.

http://www.mmamania.com/2016/3/8/11180834/what-triathlon-nate-diaz-shooting-tequila-yacht-in-cabo-before-ufc-196-conor-mcgregor-video

As if Nate couldn't be more COOL and BOSS. >


Conor got his ass kicked by someone who didn't train at all and probably had a hangover during their fight. 

"I'm not surprised, Motherfuckers!"


----------



## Trifektah

Nate getting a title shot at 170 for beating a blown up 145er is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I would say a title shot at 155 but he got spanked by RDA when they fought and performed terribly in his title fight with Bendo. The best fight is Nate vs Tony Ferguson for #1 contender for RDA. 

Conor should have to go back to FW and defend against Frankie. 

Robbie vs Woodley or GSP if he comes back for UFC 200.


----------



## Slickback

Trifektah said:


> Nate getting a title shot at 170 for beating a blown up 145er is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I would say a title shot at 155 but he got spanked by RDA when they fought and performed terribly in his title fight with Bendo. The best fight is Nate vs Tony Ferguson for #1 contender for RDA.
> 
> Conor should have to go back to FW and defend against Frankie.
> 
> Robbie vs Woodley or GSP if he comes back for UFC 200.


Tony is already fighting Khabib and winner of that will get RDA.


----------



## Ray

Nate fighting Robbie is extremely idiotic. No point in it. Instead, use the Conor victory to promote a rematch with RDA. He's coming off a huge win over McGregor and a pretty impressive win over Michael Johnson, so there is some merit to it with no clear #1 contender. A case could've been made for Eddie Alvarez, but I think the manner in which he won against Pettis didn't help his cause. Khabib and Ferguson are fighting in April. Pettis is booked to fight Baraboza and coming off a loss. Diaz is the only one that makes sense to fight RDA now that Conor is going back to featherweight. 

I know he got smashed in their first fight, but Nate came in overweight and not in shape to fight. He pretty much just seemed like he was fighting to get a pay check. I think this time with title implications, he'll be much more motivated.


----------



## Slickback

If Conor is defending his 145 at 200. then RDA gota defend that belt against someone, likely Nate. Plus in the case that he wins then that sets up a rematch for the 155 title which will be MASSIVE


----------



## Irish Jet

I wouldn't be invested in Nate/RDA at all and don't think that fight sells nearly as well as a fight with Lawler. I know Nate has been more motivated of late and is coming off two spectacular performances, but I see RDA dealing with him very easily again. That first fight wasn't too long ago and Dos Anjos smoked him. RDA is not going to draw against anyone other that Conor. I don't want that title defended at 200, save that shit for FS1 and have him fight Alvarez. 

While there's no way Nate _should_ get the shot at Robbie, I'd love the fight and it's an easy sell. Think both Diaz bros matchup brilliantly against him and have the cardio to deal with his super saiyan 5th round. Plus there's absolutely zero interest in Tyron fucking Woodley. Wonderboy, Condit or GSP would be a different story.


----------



## Desecrated

I'm a bit new to the UFC (watched 196, then watched backwards to 192). Was hoping to see what the public feedback on McGregor vs Anjos was before it was canceled. Was Anjos backed to win, and would people say that he would be even more favoured after Diaz vs McGregor?

Was also hoping to see if there is hype for Jones vs Cormier. Was their first encouter good?


----------



## Buttermaker

Desecrated said:


> I'm a bit new to the UFC (watched 196, then watched backwards to 192). Was hoping to see what the public feedback on McGregor vs Anjos was before it was canceled. Was Anjos backed to win, and would people say that he would be even more favoured after Diaz vs McGregor?
> 
> Was also hoping to see if there is hype for Jones vs Cormier. Was their first encouter good?


People were hiding behind the hype and saying Mcgregor had a good chance to win but in reality he didn't. Dos Anjos would have smoked him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

There's always hype for a Jones fight. Jones/Cormier had a fascinating buildup the first time around. I can't remember if the first fight was great but I remember Jones dominated the five rounds. I expect more of the same this time around.

I agree, Dos Anjos would have beaten McGregor think he would have KO'ed him in two.


----------



## Chloe

Irish Jet said:


> I wouldn't be invested in Nate/RDA at all and don't think that fight sells nearly as well as a fight with Lawler. I know Nate has been more motivated of late and is coming off two spectacular performances, but I see RDA dealing with him very easily again. That first fight wasn't too long ago and Dos Anjos smoked him. RDA is not going to draw against anyone other that Conor. I don't want that title defended at 200, save that shit for FS1 and have him fight Alvarez.
> 
> While there's no way Nate _should_ get the shot at Robbie, I'd love the fight and it's an easy sell. Think both Diaz bros matchup brilliantly against him and have the cardio to deal with his super saiyan 5th round. Plus there's absolutely *zero interest in Tyron fucking Woodley*. Wonderboy, Condit or GSP would be a different story.


Exactly. Don't know why an ordinary ass match up like that is a suggestion for 200.


----------



## samizayn

Desecrated said:


> I'm a bit new to the UFC (watched 196, then watched backwards to 192). Was hoping to see what the public feedback on McGregor vs Anjos was before it was canceled. Was Anjos backed to win, and would people say that he would be even more favoured after Diaz vs McGregor?
> 
> Was also hoping to see if there is hype for Jones vs Cormier. Was their first encouter good?


I'm not entirely sure of the consensus, but the smart bet was always on RDA I feel. Naturally he's even more favoured now - out of the recent top level fights, RDA was the first matchup he'd had where his opponent was the same size. Even Diaz is, when you consider how slight his frame is. Point is, every weakness exposed in the Diaz fight would have been exposed similarly in the hypothetical RDA fight.


----------



## RKing85

The first half of Jones/Cormier 1 was pretty good. Back and forth and a good amount of action.

The second half the fight was pretty lackluster. One sided and not nearly as good action wise.


----------



## Ray

Might as well have an ambulance in the area when Jones/Cormier II happens. Will not be pretty for Cormier.


----------



## Blackbeard

Shogun's out of the _FOX_ card unk3 He's been replaced by Glover Teixeira which might actually be a worse match up for Rashad Evans IMO.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/glover-teixeira-in-for-injured-shogun-rua-vs-rashad-evans-at-ufc-on-fox-19-in-tampa-1


----------



## Mad Max

Desecrated said:


> I'm a bit new to the UFC (watched 196, then watched backwards to 192). Was hoping to see what the public feedback on McGregor vs Anjos was before it was canceled. Was Anjos backed to win, and would people say that he would be even more favoured after Diaz vs McGregor?
> 
> Was also hoping to see if there is hype for Jones vs Cormier. Was their first encouter good?





samizayn said:


> I'm not entirely sure of the consensus, but the smart bet was always on RDA I feel. Naturally he's even more favoured now - out of the recent top level fights, RDA was the first matchup he'd had where his opponent was the same size. Even Diaz is, when you consider how slight his frame is. Point is, every weakness exposed in the Diaz fight would have been exposed similarly in the hypothetical RDA fight.


You had people divided into 3 groups on most MMA forums I post on: the McGregor fanboys, the McGregor haters and people who didn't real sway either way. As you would assume, the fanboy were calling at KO in Round 1 and the haters were saying that he was going to exposed and dominated. The general consensus among people who's allegiance wasn't to either side probably lent more to RDA, but McGregor had his share of picks; it was about 65% RDA and 35% McGregor.

Post-Aldo, McGregor's power was a little overhyped and people didn't know how that would factor into the fight. RDA strength and conditioning were seen as his strong point along with a superior grappling background. It was RDA fight if it was skill set vs. skill set, but people didn't know just how heavy handed McGregor actually was and if it would translate against opponents closer to his size.


----------



## Rush

If the UFC doesn't give Woodley the title shot they promised him then you can bet he'll be the next one to say fuck off to the UFC and sign for Bellator. 



DX-Superkick said:


> Why do people hate Sage Northcut?


Because he's getting a massive, undeserved push. The fact he has a contract giving him 40/40 is a fucking joke. He has potential but he's not worth a contract even half that much. 



Desecrated said:


> I'm a bit new to the UFC (watched 196, then watched backwards to 192). Was hoping to see what the public feedback on McGregor vs Anjos was before it was canceled. Was Anjos backed to win, and would people say that he would be even more favoured after Diaz vs McGregor?
> 
> Was also hoping to see if there is hype for Jones vs Cormier. Was their first encouter good?


RDA was favoured before that fight and even moreso now.


----------



## Chloe

I don't get the hype that was for Northcutt tbh. He hadn't won any big fights before. It is just because he is blonde pretty boy or some shit?


----------



## Slickback

Yoda said:


> I don't get the hype that was for Northcutt tbh. He hadn't won any big fights before. It is just because he is blonde pretty boy or some shit?


He smoked a couple of no bodies in like 1 min, guess thats how he burst onto the scene. And yes of course the way he looks helps


----------



## Chloe

So it's Dana being an idiot businessman once again by investing in people who are squashing cans. When will he learn to promote the real fighters more?


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> If the UFC doesn't give Woodley the title shot they promised him then you can bet he'll be the next one to say fuck off to the UFC and sign for Bellator.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he's getting a massive, undeserved push. The fact he has a contract giving him 40/40 is a fucking joke. He has potential but he's not worth a contract even half that much.
> 
> 
> 
> RDA was favoured before that fight and even moreso now.


I don't think they'd lose to much sleep over that. He's not going to be pushing needles for them anytime soon. He's an excellent well rounded fighter and among the best WW in the world, but he's an anti-draw right now. Phil Davies esque.

They fucked up by ever promising the shot, which he really didn't deserve anyways - He hasn't decisively beaten any of the top 5. Condit blew out his knee and Hendricks ate his steakhouse out of business.

I have no real problem with Sage but you had to hate the hype machine around him. He was being paid more to beat bums than Nate Diaz was to beat Michael Johnson. And then the UFC wonders why fighters are frsutrated? I was happy to see their next big thing exposed the way he was, plus he's a Jesus freak. They're bad for business. 

McGregor I believe was the bookies favourite, for whatever that's worth. I was picking him in spite of it being a terrible match-up because he'd proven me wrong before and obviously he's my guy. If the match is made again I suspect RDA would be a big favourite. I think it would be a different fight than Diaz regardless.


----------



## Rush

Personally i don't care if a fighter is a draw or not. I think Woodley handles Lawler easily. Lawler is an entertaining fighter but he's not the best at WW imo. 

The UFC might not care if he goes to Bellator but he's a siging that they need if they want to be taken seriously as a fight promotion. They need to build around proper fighters, not embarrassing shit like Kimbo/Dada.


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> Personally i don't care if a fighter is a draw or not. I think Woodley handles Lawler easily. Lawler is an entertaining fighter but he's not the best at WW imo.
> 
> The UFC might not care if he goes to Bellator but he's a siging that they need if they want to be taken seriously as a fight promotion. They need to build around proper fighters, not embarrassing shit like Kimbo/Dada.


The UFC might do some dumb shit but hyping up Conor, Ronda and Sage is nowhere near Kimbo/Dada level. They may be overrated but they at least have talent.

As for Woodley, he has no buzz at the moment. He ain't making a case for himself and his last fight was a mediocre win. It's pretty much the same reason people aren't clamouring for Alvarez to get a shot at the LW title.


----------



## Slickback

Yea I agree, I really dont care about which fights are gonna have more views. I care about them putting the best fight matchups and the ones that make the most sense. But I am a hardcore fan so I understand why they would do that


----------



## Rush

Yoda said:


> The UFC might do some dumb shit but hyping up Conor, Ronda and Sage is nowhere near Kimbo/Dada level. They may be overrated but they at least have talent.
> 
> As for Woodley, he has no buzz at the moment. He ain't making a case for himself and his last fight was a mediocre win. It's pretty much the same reason people aren't clamouring for Alvarez to get a shot at the LW title.


I'm talking about Bellator. They need Woodley and other talented fighters rather than the Kimbo/Dada shit they go with.


----------



## The Dazzler

It's sad to see how quiet McGregor was after the loss. Hopefully he comes back stronger.

I can't wait for Jones/Cormier 2. I know Jones is an asshole but I can't help rooting for him to take his belt back.


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> I'm talking about Bellator. They need Woodley and other talented fighters rather than the Kimbo/Dada shit they go with.


There's a definitely a place for the freak show fights but yes, they shouldn't be the main selling point.

Bendo is a good pickup for that. Woodley would be great.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

nobody with a rational brain saw Sage and Page for anything other than what they are: mildly exciting prospects with plenty of potential but lack of real experience, both were slightly more photogenic than your average fighter (and Sage threw more cool spinning shit), people were talking about them before the UFC started pushing them, they were always going to garner attention cos rarely do professional fighters look so clean cut and perky. Their hypetrains only crashed if you were dumb enough to buy into it or you take jokey mma forum trolls/mongs waaayyy too seriously, people celebrating their losses like the fall of baghdad cos "fuck Dana" and all that (i mean the fucking nerve of this guy to actually promote and pay some young talent for a change). Both their careers are still in enviable positions for fighters so young, Sage fought 3 times in 4 months and went 2/3, at 19 yrs old! pretty cool achievement by any standard.


----------



## Rush

https://streamable.com/6s4m

Just for you @Hollywood Hanoi


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

well played :lmao :mj2


----------



## Rush

Saw it yesterday on reddit. Still cracking me up today :lol


----------



## Cashmere

The Dazzler said:


> I can't wait for Jones/Cormier 2. *I know Jones is an asshole* but I can't help rooting for him to take his belt back.


Yeah :lol... But he's hilarious. Remember this gem :jonjones



Bones is gonna roast him on a stick, but I'm hyped again :buffer


----------



## The Dazzler

Feraligatr said:


> Yeah :lol... But he's hilarious. Remember this gem :jonjones
> 
> 
> 
> Bones is gonna roast him on a stick, but I'm hyped again :buffer


Hey pussy, are you still there?
I'm here.
:booklel

I'll never get tired of seeing that. It's funny how easy Jones gets in his head. He made him call himself a big pussy at the Unstoppable press conference. lol






How is Daniel going to cope if he loses?


----------



## Sonny Crockett

Cormier crumbles like a little baby around Jon,he loses his shit it's just too funny.

And remember Jones got 12″ reach advantage.He's gonna outstrike Cormier yet again,and DC's only hope is to take him to the ground but Joe's take down defence is excellent so looks like DC is fucked

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW :buffer


----------



## Truthbetold

^What weight is Conor at in the pic in your sig above?

What fight was that?


----------



## Irish Jet

I think the fight will be much closer. Been saying it all along.

Jones by split decision.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> I think the fight will be much closer. Been saying it all along.
> 
> Jones by split decision.


So you reckon 2 judges are going to give it to Jones and 1 to Cormier? Or do you mean that the scores will be like 48-47 to Jones? Because i see more and more people confuse a split decision with someone not winning every round and it is a pet peeve.


----------



## Buttermaker

Truthbetold said:


> ^What weight is Conor at in the pic in your sig above?
> 
> What fight was that?


145.. Its from his fight against Dennis Siver.

Ps.. I agree with @Rush on the decision thing. That bothers me as well.


----------



## Blackbeard

I am curious to see if :jonjones new found love for weigh lifting will have any adverse effect on his cardio and speed.



Sonny Crockett said:


> And remember Jones got *12″* reach advantage.


----------



## RKing85

it's sad what percentage of fighters don't even know the difference between the various decisions. Don't know if i've ever met a fan who doesn't know the difference.

the most notable example is Ali Bagautinov after he lost to Demetrious Johnson. He lost 50-45 across the board, and I don't remember his exact words,but he basically said "I thought it should have been a split. There's no way he won every round from every judge"


----------



## Blackbeard

Jon Anik actually got that tattoo :lol

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCypbFamTry/


----------



## Rush

He probably should have watched this first

https://streamable.com/ynn4


Edit: Also Ellenberger got cut. Fucking harsh imo. I know he's had a rough time as far as losses go but you look at the fighters he fought and it's Rory, Lawler, Wonderboy and Saffedine.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush said:


> Edit: Also Ellenberger got cut. *Fucking harsh imo*. I know he's had a rough time as far as losses go but you look at the fighters he fought and it's Rory, Lawler, Wonderboy and Saffedine.


Cutting a fighter who's 1-5 in his last six fights is harsh? :bosh

Bendo vs. Ellenberger coming soon to _Bellator_ :vince$


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> So you reckon 2 judges are going to give it to Jones and 1 to Cormier? Or do you mean that the scores will be like 48-47 to Jones? Because i see more and more people confuse a split decision with someone not winning every round and it is a pet peeve.


I know what it is. One judge will score it to Cormier is what I'm saying.

I think Cormier fought a stupid fight last time and expected to dominate Jones in the grappling, got kind of lost when he couldn't. He actually did have success inside but the body shots wore him down in the latter rounds.

He needs to strike to setup TD's rather than the other way around. If he gets Jones down early the latter rounds could be reversed in terms of who gets worn out.

Cormier is a seriously underrated fighter. He'd be considered one of the best ever if not for Jones (and considering JJ might be the best ever, he probably should considered as such anyways). I think he changes up his gameplan and has more success.


----------



## Rush

Blackbeard said:


> Cutting a fighter who's 1-5 in his last six fights is harsh? :bosh
> 
> Bendo vs. Ellenberger coming soon to _Bellator_ :vince$


As i said, he's faced top fighters the entire time. Feed him a weak fighter and he'll get back some confidence and get back on track. 



Irish Jet said:


> I know what it is. One judge will score it to Cormier is what I'm saying.
> 
> Cormier is a seriously underrated fighter. He'd be considered one of the best ever if not for Jones (and considering JJ might be the best ever, he probably should considered as such anyways). I think he changes up his gameplan and has more success.


Fair enough. Had to correct more than a few people who mistake 3 scorecards of 29-28 to be a split decision.

Cormier is massively overrated imo. His wrestling is world class but that's about it. I don't see any way Jones doesn't handle him with ease short of Cormier having a punchers chance.


----------



## Irish Jet

How can he be overrated? He quite handily took out Rumble and beat Gus pretty decisively (love Gus but thought that being split was ridiculous). He's been pretty much dominant throughout his career against everyone not named Jon Jones.


----------



## BornBad

I like DC but it's gonna be a repeat from the first fight who was not even close...

Jones by unanimous decision


----------



## Rush

You can be a good fighter and still be overrated. 

Must have seen a different DC/Gus fight to me. Was a pretty good fight. I had DC in the 1, 4 and 5 iirc, Gus in 2, 3 (3rd and 4th might be switched around).


----------



## Irish Jet

DC arguably won two rounds against Jones, but I wouldn't say it was close. 

I had it DC 4-1 IIRC, and Gus is my favourite fighter in that weight class. It was a good fight but I think DC clearly won. 

Just don't see him rated highly enough to be considered overrated. You never hear him mentioned among the top P4P fighter or in the GOAT discussion, yet if not for Jones being in the same weight class he's likely an undefeated, dominant champion.


----------



## Chloe

Cormier did alright for the tools he had in the last fight. Jon Jones is just too good. The UFC wanted to hype up Ronda being so far ahead of everyone in her division yet not Jon Jones when he actually is just that. 

As for Ellenberger, if he can't cut it with the top guys in the division then he should probably be cut. Same thing happened to Shields, Okami and Fitch for the same reason and there was more reason to keep those guys around. Although wanting the 'best of the best', cutting those guys, then hiring CM Punk makes Dana and the UFC look like knobheads.


----------



## Chloe

I'd say Cormier is very underrated. Lel, just cos he loses to Jon Jones it's like he's second tier. Dude probably could have taken the Heavyweight title if he were still fighting in that division.


----------



## Slickback

I don't think Cormier is overrated at all. Dude has beaten world class HEAVYWEIGHTS, including a 2 time former world champion, as well as beating two top LHW contenders. His only loss is to the GOAT so yea.


----------



## Cliffy

https://twitter.com/marc_raimondi/status/708408702806704128
:haha Joke Fed


----------



## Slickback

Lol wonder what drug Kimbo took, and still came in garbage condition


----------



## SHIRLEY

Kimbo :mj2


----------



## Slickback

Does this mean we won't have Kimbo/Shamrock rematch...... :mj2


----------



## Ray

Cormier isn't really overrated. As he's already proven, if Jones wasn't at LHW he probably stays champ for a while. He's beaten some competent heavyweights (Barnett, Mir, Bigfoot, Nelson) and would probably be a strong contender at Heavyweight if he was still there. Maybe even champion. I think he has a strong chance against guys like Werdum, Overeem, Rothwell etc. 

Also, a lot of people have the first Jones/DC fight twisted in their minds. First 3 rounds were pretty closely contested. Rounds 4 and 5 was where Jones took over, attributed to Cormiers subpar cardio. It was not a blow away victory for Jones. He had to work hard for that victory. Cormier was doing well inside the range early on, but Jon's reach and diversity of strikes was too much. Cormier got a little outclassed, but not destroyed like some people say. Most rounds were back and forth, with Jones doing enough to win. You could argue that besides the Gustafson fight, Cormier gave Jones his hardest fight. Which just speaks to the greatness of Jon Jones and his ability that his second most competitive fight is one in which he was tested, but still clearly won with minimal damage. 

That being said, I think Jones finishes Cormier this time around. Cormier's a year older with more mileage coming off a war with Gustafsson, and Jones is coming back refreshed with the figure of a greek god. He's been training the entire year he's been out, and it's frightening to think what Jones is going to do to people now that he's sober and actually taking his training seriously.


----------



## Blackbeard

Cliffy said:


> https://twitter.com/marc_raimondi/status/708408702806704128
> :haha Joke Fed


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Scott Coker is definitely out to tarnish _Bellator_'s reputation.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Yo @Rush

*UFC 196 “McGregor vs. Diaz” trending as biggest pay-per-view event in UFC history*

http://mmatorch.com/2016/03/11/ufc-...as-biggest-pay-per-view-event-in-ufc-history/

_“These are things that capture people’s imaginations. That is why the thing does *1.5 million pay-per-view buys*. That is because it captures the imaginations of fight fans.”_ - Dana White

McGregor vs Diaz >>>>>>>>>> McGregor vs Edgar


----------



## Rush

So? I have no stake in the UFC. I don't care if they sell 1.5 mil or 150k. I watch it because i love the sport and there is no sporting reason why McGregor should jump out of his weight class to fight. The bloke is the FW champ, he should be defending the FW belt.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Idc if you like the sport or not. I'm just gonna ask you, do you think McGregor/Edgar would outsell 196?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

So no one has posted this yet?

I didn't even know the guy and this was the first time I've ever heard of him but my fucking goodness...

16 minutes of PURE ENTERTAINMENT. Hilarious. 10/10


----------



## Flair Shot

Cliffy said:


> https://twitter.com/marc_raimondi/status/708408702806704128
> :haha Joke Fed


Oh god. :lmao


----------



## Walls

I'm surprised Ken didn't get popped when he fought Kimbo.


----------



## Blackbeard

If 196 can generate that many buys then 200 should be able to break all the records. Depending on how they book the card of course.

In an other bit of random news Thiago Alves wants to drop down to Lightweight :wtf2

http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/23000/alves-ready-to-get-back-in-the-octagon-as-a-lightweight


----------



## Chloe

Blackbeard said:


> If 196 can generate that many buys then 200 should be able to break all the records. *Depending on how they book the card of course.*
> 
> In an other bit of random news Thiago Alves wants to drop down to Lightweight :wtf2
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/23000/alves-ready-to-get-back-in-the-octagon-as-a-lightweight


Lawler vs RDA (WW title)
McGregor vs Edgar (FW title)
GSP vs Nate (#1 Contender for the WW title) 
Aldo vs Holloway (#1 Contender for the FW title)

All 5 round fights. In fact they should have the entire main card be 5 rounds fights (with like just one more match to add to the above matches, maybe Dillashaw vs Assuncao II in a #1 Contender match). Not sure about Lawler vs RDA myself but the other 3 fights make perfect sense.


----------



## Blackbeard

Lawler vs. Dos Anjos :heston

Nobody is calling out for that fight to happen.


----------



## SonoShion

Yoda said:


> Lawler vs RDA (WW title)
> McGregor vs Edgar (FW title)
> GSP vs Nate (#1 Contender for the WW title)
> Aldo vs Holloway (#1 Contender for the FW title)
> 
> All 5 round fights. In fact they should have the entire main card be 5 rounds fights (with like just one more match to add to the above matches, maybe Dillashaw vs Assuncao II in a #1 Contender match). Not sure about Lawler vs RDA myself but the other 3 fights make perfect sense.


Stop it.


----------



## Irish Jet

Yoda said:


> Lawler vs RDA (WW title)
> McGregor vs Edgar (FW title)
> GSP vs Nate (#1 Contender for the WW title)
> Aldo vs Holloway (#1 Contender for the FW title)
> 
> All 5 round fights. In fact they should have the entire main card be 5 rounds fights (with like just one more match to add to the above matches, maybe Dillashaw vs Assuncao II in a #1 Contender match). Not sure about Lawler vs RDA myself but the other 3 fights make perfect sense.


Those Welterweight fights make zero sense and would be a slap in the face to every ranked Welterweight actually competing at that weight class.

In what world should GSP be behind Dos Anjos at Welterweight anyways? and who the hell wants to see RDA anyways?

I wouldn't complain if GSP gets the shot right away, although I'd prefer to see Condit, Diaz or Maia. If Woodley gets it it cannot be at 200.


----------



## Ray

GSP vs. Lawler
McGregor vs. Edgar

All you really need for 200. Put another really strong fight behind that to act as a third co-main just to stack the deck a little more. Maybe Cain, maybe Anderson, maybe Aldo. If GSP doesn't want to fight Lawler in his first fight back you can do

McGregor/Edgar
Lawler/Woodley (or maybe Dos Anjos vs. Diaz)
GSP/Silva

I really do think GSP/Silva is a lot more possible than most people think.


----------



## Buttermaker

Holy shit. I never even considered that GSP vs Silva could be a possibility.


----------



## oztin316

dana white in 2010
"If it's true [about what Anderson Silva said], if he could cut
down to 170, I would look at a GSP fight. I would do it. I
don't like the idea of GSP moving up."
And this:
"GSP told me straight up, I'll fight him [Anderson] right now.
If you guys want to make that fight, make the fight. GSP is not
concerned what so ever with fighting Anderson Silva. First,
Anderson Silva has a couple guys he needs to beat. He needs
to beat Chael Sonnen and probably Vitor Belfort, should Vitor
win his next fight. Here's the other problem, Georges St.Pierre
is a natural 170 pounder. Anderson Silva not only cuts to
185, he's fought at 205. That's kind of why the fight doesn't
make sense to me. But if enough people want to see it, I'll
make it."


----------



## oztin316

dana white in 2011
"Georges St-Pierre said he would move to 185 (to fight Silva)
and stay at that weight and not go back to 170," White said.
"Should (they) win (their next) fights, that fight will probably
happen this year."


----------



## oztin316

dana white in 2016
"That's the thing -- nobody wants to do it. GSP would never
move up to 185 to fight Anderson Silva. He wouldn't do it,"

"That's what makes Saturday so fun. You know how many
times we wanted to do the GSP-Anderson Silva fight? GSP
would not do it. Would not do it. Guys don't do that stuff.
That's what makes Conor McGregor so unique, so fascinating
and so fun.
"For GSP he was moving up one weight class. Conor
McGregor jumped up two weight classes."
...
"Conor McGregor is so much fun in the fight business. Guys
don't do that. Guys who are making the money that Conor
McGregor makes, has the money in the bank, and all the
things that are going on with him, he has a world title, he just
decides to jump up two weight classes and fight somebody
else."


----------



## Buttermaker

A triple post. My fuck. 

Two interesting things here. Mir is saying snap or tap to Hunt and there is a preview for a new backstage post fight look at UFC 196. If you are interested in Tate, Diaz and Holms backstage reaction, watch the preview. If you want to see 1 hour of McGregors backstage reaction then watch the entire episode on fight pass.


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Slickback

Man that entire main card is fucking stacked


----------



## Flair Shot

Should be a great night of fighting from start to finish.

Hopefully with a decisive victory for Jon Jones.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

UFC 200: Jones vs CM Punk


----------



## EyeZac

Bones said:


> Man that entire main card is fucking stacked


We all know it's best not to get excited for a fight until both fighters are inside the cage.

:fuckedup


----------



## Blackbeard

Pettis vs. Barboza :sodone



Ray said:


> GSP/Silva
> 
> I really do think GSP/Silva is a lot more possible than most people think.


Do you really think GSP would come out of retirement to face a declining Silva? That would be a huge risk, low reward scenario for him IMO.


----------



## oztin316

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> UFC 200: Jones vs CM Punk


BULLSHIT


----------



## Kostic

Personally I'd push back Jones' return to UFC 200 and not do it at 197. Imo he's the guy who should main event that show.


----------



## yeahbaby!

I would definitely back Jones in the rematch, however there is a psychology factor him. For some fighters, having that type of incident that bad to lose the title and be kicked out in disgrace would impair them mentally inside the cage.


----------



## Irish Jet

The Pettis fight should be insane. Sick of watching him get wrestlefucked. Hope they get him a few matches vs guys who will stand.


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> We all know it's best not to get excited for a fight until both fighters are inside the cage.
> 
> :fuckedup


Thats true, especially given the fact that Pettis is an injury whore


----------



## Walls

Jones better win in April. I don't know if I can handle Conor and Jones losing in the same calendar year. I feel like it would be too stressful on my body. Especially to Cormier, who, inexplicably, cannot understand why everyone thinks he's a douche bag.


----------



## Cashmere

Cormier is a cool dude. He's really high-strung though and Jones knows that. That's why he keeps fucking with him. I'm a fan of Jones because of his skill, but it's obvious he's the douchbag.


----------



## Slickback

Matt Mitrione just announced he's going to Bellator on the MMA hour. Said hes gonna make over 6 figures for his fights. Good for him


----------



## Ray

Blackbeard said:


> Do you really think GSP would come out of retirement to face a declining Silva? That would be a huge risk, low reward scenario for him IMO.


Not really. It's not like GSP is a champ anymore so it's not like he has any stock to lose. If anything GSP is coming back for one fight anyways and at least this way he scores a massive payday. Robbie Lawler is an extremely bad matchup for GSP and I don't see GSP doing well in that fight at all. On the other hand, Silva has never been more beatable in his career and has looked very vulnerable in his last 4 fights. The fight's still going to be as huge in 2016 as it would've been in 2010-2012. Worst case scenario, he loses a semi-competitive fight and gets a huge pay day after coming off a 3-year hiatus.

Also, good for Mitrione. He's said some stupid things in the past but for the most part he comes off as fairly intelligent and well-spoken. Glad he's getting paid. Maybe he can even be champ there and rejoin the UFC later down the road with some good momentum.


----------



## EyeZac

Good for Mitrione.

However don't see why you would pay over six figures for a 37 year old with a 9-5 fighter though if you're Bellator.


----------



## Irish Jet

Feraligatr said:


> Cormier is a cool dude. He's really high-strung though and Jones knows that. That's why he keeps fucking with him. I'm a fan of Jones because of his skill, but it's obvious he's the douchbag.


Yeah I really like Cormier. He's a great company guy too.

Chael nailed it on the podcast. He's good on the mic, but not half as good as he thinks he is. You never ever ask the crowd why they're booing you and cheering the other guy. :lol

Jones is fucking loving this heel stuff.


----------



## EyeZac

Rousey can bite an apple again.

She's back bitches!

:WOO :WOO :WOO


----------



## Blackbeard

Meathead vs. Fedor :mark: :mark: :mark:



Ray said:


> Not really. It's not like GSP is a champ anymore so it's not like he has any stock to lose. If anything GSP is coming back for one fight anyways and at least this way he scores a massive payday. Robbie Lawler is an extremely bad matchup for GSP and I don't see GSP doing well in that fight at all. On the other hand, Silva has never been more beatable in his career and has looked very vulnerable in his last 4 fights. The fight's still going to be as huge in 2016 as it would've been in 2010-2012. Worst case scenario, he loses a semi-competitive fight and gets a huge pay day after coming off a 3-year hiatus.


GSP still has an impressive record to hold up though, remember he's not lost a fight in nearly a decade, to squander all that against a faded guy like Silva would be reckless IMO. Sure Andy is no longer the animal he use to be but he's still an incredibly dangerous match up for Georges. I mean just look at the damage he was able to do to Bisping, he almost took his head clean off in the fifth round with that kick. And there's also the weight to factor, they would need to meet at MW or at least a catch weight of sorts.

I don't think GSP would come back for just one payday. He's young enough to comeback and reclaim his WW throne.


----------



## Walls

Ruh roh. To be able to read it better, right click, hit view image and it will pop up bigger so you can read the text. Apparently Conor loves him the coke and sluts. Many people have accused him of doing coke because sometimes he's so sweaty and twitchy. I dunno either way.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

All those pics prove is that he surrounded himself with sluts. He's still wearing Reebok on camera like a good 'ol company boy :lelbron


----------



## Slickback

Wouldnt be shocked, but its just two pictures, with some text from 4chan LOL. Looks like it could be from the TUF pool party?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Wouldn't be surprised. When Frankie beats him he can go back to being a full time coke addict :mj


----------



## Slickback

Coke buddies :jonjones


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:banderas


----------



## Blackbeard

Weird seeing Nate being so well behaved :lol

I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if Conor was on the nose candy. People thought he was on the stuff when the _UFC_ originally announced his fight with RDA.



> I am untouchable in the UFC, no one can touch me, I am the king


Lets see if it stays like that after Frankie is done with you unk2


----------



## Slickback




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Blackbeard said:


> Weird seeing Nate being so well behaved :lol


Dude, Nate is awesome in that video even without his trademark 'bad behaviour'. It also seemed like he genuinely enjoyed making the people in the crowd laugh. 

How can anybody not like Nate? 



Bones said:


>


:lmao Jesus Christ.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


>












:mj


----------



## Stormbringer

Liddell - It's still real to me dammit.

It's like he's still in there fighting.


----------



## Buttermaker

It's like he's fucked on cocaine more like it.


----------



## RKing85

Listen to him talk these days, it's scary. Obviously has some real brain damage.

Chael Sonnen with a dagger on twitter to some chump. Some one called him out saying how would Chael like it if he posted all of Chael's misdoings and then Chael dared him to try and do it in just 140 characters. lol.


----------



## Blackbeard

We're getting one step closer to finally seeing MMA legalized in New York.



> Newsday‘s Mark LaMonica on Tuesday reported that the New York State Assembly will vote on MMA legalization in the state next week.
> 
> The fact the bill will make it to the assembly floor for a vote is a victory in itself, and Newsday reported three separate committees must approve it before it goes to the floor for a vote. But once there, the bill would need 76 votes from Assembly members to pass – which is likely if voting played out along expected party lines, as well as from additional sponsors among all parties.
> 
> Much of the issue in past years with keeping the bill from reaching the Assembly floor for a vote is believed to be from the influence of former Assembly Speaker Sheldon Silver, who this past November was convicted on federal corruption charges. With Silver out of the picture, UFC President Dana White and other top executives believed there was new hope for the MMA bill in the state after years of stalling out before the vote process could take place.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/mma-legalization-in-new-york-takes-major-step-forward-vote-likely-next-week

Shogun vs. Corey Anderson has been added to UFC 198



> Fabricio Werdum vs. Stipe Miocic
> Vitor Belfort vs. Ronaldo Souza
> Matt Brown vs. Demian Maia
> Corey Anderson vs. Mauricio Rua
> Patrick Cummins vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
> Warlley Alves vs. Bryan Barberena
> Yancy Medeiros vs. Francisco Trinaldo
> Nate Marquardt vs. Thiago “Marreta” Santos
> Sergio Moraes vs. Kamaru Usman
> Renato Moicano vs. Zubaira Tukhugov


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/anderson-vs-shogun-added-to-ufc-198-dunham-vs-santos-moves-to-ufc-199


----------



## Buttermaker

Mayhem is at it again. Held in jail on a cool $1 million bail, for vandalizing a tattoo shop with graffiti. The guy just doesn't get it.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## samizayn

I don't know why I find it so amusing that they have that one fighter down as "Junior" :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

@Rush



> *UFC 200* has its first targeted bout according to a report on FOX Sports 1’s “UFC Tonight.”
> 
> Former heavyweight champion *Cain Velasquez* (13-2 MMA, 11-2 UFC), the No. 2 ranked fighter in the USA TODAY Sports/MMAjunkie MMA heavyweight rankings, could return to the octagon to face *Travis Browne* (18-3-1 MMA, 9-3-1 UFC) at the marquee event July 9 at T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas. The potential bout has not been confirmed by the UFC.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/cain-velasquez-vs-travis-browne-targeted-for-ufc-200

:mj


----------



## Rush

Thats fine. Not expecting Conor, GSP, Ronda, Cain and Anderson like everyone in the card prediction thread though :brodgers


----------



## Blackbeard

Rush said:


> Thats fine. Not expecting Conor, GSP, Ronda, Cain and Anderson like everyone in the card prediction thread though :brodgers


Come on mate, you know damn well Conor is a lock for 200 :squirtle

And we all know GSP would waltz into the main event if he announces his comeback.

I never predicted Ronda though, I said Cyborg but that was more wishful thinking on my part. Although rumors are floating around that she may face Cat Zingano at 198 :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Slickback

Here's a short video version of the picture of Conor that was posted a few days ago. Dude sounds fucked off his face lol. Sucks the whore leaked this. 

https://streamable.com/e/kwom


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Looks like they're going for Anderson Silva vs. Uriah Hall at UFC 198. Trying to get Cyborg a fight in there too. 

Werdum-Miocic, Jacare-Belfort, Shogun-Beastin 25/8, Maia-Brown, Cummins-Lil Nog and possibly the Silva-Hall and Cyborg fights :trips8


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> Here's a short video version of the picture of Conor that was posted a few days ago. Dude sounds fucked off his face lol. Sucks the whore leaked this.
> 
> https://streamable.com/e/kwom


:cenaooh

Looks like Mr McGregor has some explaining to do :lol



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Looks like they're going for Anderson Silva vs. Uriah Hall at UFC 198. Trying to get Cyborg a fight in there too.
> 
> Werdum-Miocic, Jacare-Belfort, Shogun-Beastin 25/8, Maia-Brown, Cummins-Lil Nog and possibly the Silva-Hall and Cyborg fights :trips8


Holy Moly, if that card actually goes ahead without any hiccups bama4

Never thought I'd ever say this but I think Anderson Silva might lose to Uriah Hall :hogan


----------



## Walls

Hope Cain/Browne happens. I can't stand Travis and hope Cain beats the fuck out of him. Hall/Silva is an interesting fight. Wouldn't shock me if Hall won, tbh.


----------



## Buttermaker

Walls said:


> Hope Cain/Browne happens. I can't stand Travis and hope Cain beats the fuck out of him. Hall/Silva is an interesting fight. Wouldn't shock me if Hall won, tbh.


I don't think Browne has much of a chance.. Cain is gonna butcher him. Those wrestling defense elbows might need to be sharpened up.


----------



## B-Dawg

Uriah/Anderson would probably end up being such a cataclysmic disappointment.


----------



## Blackbeard

Renan Barao has moved up to Featherweight and will face Jeremy Stephens at Fight Night 88 :moyes1

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/renan-barao-moves-to-featherweight-meets-jeremy-stephens-at-ufc-fight-night-88-in-brazil

I wonder if this means Aldo might be on his way to 155lbs soon :hmm:


----------



## Walls

I like that fight. Will be interesting to see how Nosferatu will bounce back since TJ took his soul and all his powers.


----------



## Blackbeard

Walls said:


> I like that fight. Will be interesting to see how *Nosferatu* will bounce back since TJ took his soul and all his powers.


:lmao :lmao :lmao



















:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Walls

Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao



On the plus side, I hear Barao has been traveling to third world countries and harvesting souls, regaining his strength, hence the jump in weight. Hopefully all that suffering doesn't slow his footwork. I don't know how heavy souls are but he apparently has at least 10 pounds worth at this point.


----------



## Slickback

That Barao fight is gonna be a fucking banger.

What a time to be alive


----------



## Chloe

Conor going the Jones route except he's actually losing fights. :mj2


----------



## EyeZac

I'd pay a lot of money to see Cain wreck Travis Browne.


----------



## Cashmere

It's time extinguish the Spider, sensei


















Put together a winning streak FFS. Get your mind right. This is your time Uriah! PRIMETIME!


----------



## samizayn

It all depends on which Uriah turns up, as much as I hate the term. And to an extent what Anderson does - he really needs to find the middle ground between the skittish guy that fought Diaz, and the moron that let Bisping score points on him for the great show. War Hall, anyway.


----------



## Slickback

We're either gonna see some crazy once in a lifetime spinning shit, or its 3 rounds of nothing. But wow that Brazil card is fucking insane


----------



## oztin316

198
— Fabricio Werdum vs. Stipe Miocic
— Ronaldo Souza vs. Vitor Belfort
—* Anderson Silva vs. Uriah Hall
— Maurício Rua vs. Corey Anderson
— Demian Maia vs. Matt Brown
— Patrick Cummins vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
— Warlley Alves vs. Bryan Barberena
— Francisco Trinaldo vs. Yancy Medeiros
— Thiago Santos vs. Nate Marquardt
— Sergio Moraes vs. Kamaru Usman
— Renato Moicano vs. Zubaira Tukhugov

+ Cyborg ?


----------



## Walls

That card is fucking awesome. Hall frustrates me. He has all the potential in the world and just can't seem to put it together.


----------



## SonoShion

Diaz/McGregor 2 close to being finalized for UFC 200. At Welterweight too.

Terrible.


----------



## Buttermaker

Damn looks like it is going down again. For some reason Conor is getting an immediate rematch with Diaz even though he lost decisively the first time.


----------



## SonoShion

Thankfully the road to UFC 200 looks so wonderful I don't even care what they put together for 200.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Takers Revenge said:


> Damn looks like it is going down again. For some reason Conor is getting an immediate rematch with Diaz even though he lost decisively the first time.


They haven't learned that someone losing hurts them but again,they'll put McGregor in a position to lose again and that would be disastrous for the guy


----------



## oztin316

hi..guys ur predictions for mir/hunt
?
i say MIR via first round KO 
(like in duffe fight)


----------



## Walls

SonoShion said:


> Diaz/McGregor 2 close to being finalized for UFC 200. At Welterweight too.
> 
> Terrible.



Horrible idea. Conor will lose again. Conor/Frankie instead, please.


----------



## Blackbeard

SonoShion said:


> Diaz/McGregor 2 close to being finalized for UFC 200. *At Welterweight to*o.


:mj4 :mj4 :mj4

Can't say I am surprised at a rematch happening, I did predict one after all :squirtle

Conor is their golden boy and the fight made major bank for _Zuffa_. Why it's taking place at Welterweight is a bit of a head scratcher though :wtf2

Conor should vacate the Featherweight title since it's so obvious he's never making 145lbs again. Jose Aldo vs. Frankie Edgar II for the vacant title please :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 2Pieced

Just a dumb idea on the UFC's part, you created another star in Diaz in the space of 10 days why risk losing that already.

This is a lose lose situation, with these two guys the rematch was always going to be there no matter what happens with both fighters in the future. 

You could write off Connor losing as a fluke moving up two weight classes if you wanted but if he looses again that's gone and with Diaz if Connor beats him then Diaz's newly found star power is likely gone.

This seems very short sighted.


----------



## Blackbeard

There's rumors floating around that _Zuffa_ want to sell to Chinese company. Perhaps this a way to entice them? UFC 200 was always going to sell big, but putting that rematch on the card could increase PPV sales tenfold. I mean they sold 1.5 PPV's with barely a week of promotion, imagine what they could do with months :vince$


----------



## BoT

Sigh, I just love it when champions can choose who they want to fight, yet no one else can. Doubt Fedor did that shit back in Pride.


----------



## Slickback

Fucking garbage decision to put Nate/Conor again, I can see it going the same way as the first and Conor's stock will drop hard if he loses two in a row. Atleast vacate the FW title


----------



## samizayn

So apparently this exists, and I love my life:






No comment on the McGregor/Diaz II farce.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lel at that rematch. Only thing it can be for is a REDEMPTION thing for Conor. He will lose again. Just make him drop the title, he's holding up a division.


----------



## Cashmere

At least the build-up should be humorous. Mostly from Diaz perspective.


----------



## NakNak

I'm a McGregor fan, but this is...this is shit, plain and simple :lol :lol :lol

UFC 200, an important event that is hyped up by fans of MMA...and this company give us a rematch between the featherweight champion (who should be defending his belt at this event against Aldo or Edgar) who lost the first fight against a guy who didn't had full time camp at the time of the 1st fight and even with that in mind, he made his opponent to tap out?

This is not good. This is a bad decision. 

Well, I'm hoping that the Co-Main Event will be Lawler against the winner of Wonderboy/Rory (yes, if Rory wins, I would love Rory/Lawler III) (btw, I hope that, no matter what the result of that fight is, Rory stays with the UFC, he deserves to get better pay)

Anyone knows the status on Condit, btw?


----------



## Riddle101

Yeah not too keen on this rematch with Diaz. They could have easily worked up to a rematch sometime in the future, it would have been great business wise to hold off on a rematch and build some anticipation, they could come back to it like. But the title should be defended.


----------



## Slickback

In what other fucking universe would the UFC make a non title rematch immediately after one guy gets finished in the 2nd round. Fuck this


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I just find it funny that a last minute non-title fight came about and now the UFC are banking on the rematch for UFC 200. The first was an entertaining fight and all but what the hell does it even do for either guy? It's awful for Conor if he loses too. Losing twice in a row to Nate will hit his stock hard, imo especially if he wants to be a legit contender at a higher weight division. Either of Conor/Aldo II or Conor/Edgar would have been perfect for this event. This fight will hold up the FW division, so they better get on Edgar/Aldo for the title, tbh. Conor wanted Nate again judging from that Instagram post after his loss but this should have been for something possibly down the line. Best interests is in doing the numbers for the event, it seems.

Rest of the card better be good.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Mad Max

Poor Frankie Edgar.

He's been due a title shot for 16 months.


----------



## Irish Jet

Called it. Always felt it was the fight that makes sense.


----------



## Rush

and Conor fans were saying it was okay because Frankie would get his shot soon. What a fucking farce. Ultimate Fighting Conor. Dana White has no fucking balls whatsoever. He's a fucking clown. Strip Conor of his featherweight belt. The cunt never defends the fucking thing. He's a muppet.


----------



## Walls

Stripping him is silly. There have been tons of champions who haven't defended their belts for a lot longer than him. I understand 99% of the time that is due to injury so the circumstances are different, but still. I don't think stripping him is the right move. He won it in December. 200 is in July, so that's 7 months. You want him stripped after 7 months? When, remaining healthy obviously, he could easily fight in December? I think that's an overreaction.


----------



## Rush

He will have had 2 fights outside his division before defending it at the very least. That's a fucking joke. It's a different story when you're injured. He's healthy and deliberately not taking the title fight. Strip the cunt.


----------



## Walls

Counter point: You're Conor. You just had the biggest ppv of all time with Diaz and you lost. So you have two different reasons to want to take the fight right off the bat. Add onto that it's UFC 200 and you're the main event. You get ppv points and you know based off the 200 name alone and whomever else is on the card, which is sure to be stacked, you'll make a fuck ton of money. And the UFC is ok with this too and pushes for it. OR, you go back down to 145 because people online are mad that Frankie hasn't gotten his shot. I'd dare to say 99.5% of people would be like "Ummmm fuck Frankie, here comes the money". I'm not saying Frankie doesn't deserve it because he does. He absolutely does. I'm super excited for that fight. But I do understand Conor's position.


----------



## Klee

I kind of agree with stripping McGregor of the 145 title if he isn't going to defend it this time after taking a loss. Seems daft to me to allow him to hold the belt and continuously fight at higher weights. 

McGregor vs Diaz II will make insane money and that alone appeals to McGregor and the UFC but not necessarily the fans of MMA. McGregor vs Edgar is the fight that I personally want to see. Edgar smashing Mendes and Diaz winning should have sealed this fight. 

I want Rousey vs Holms in a decider and Tate vs Nunes for the title. Why does Rousey get an immediate title shot on her return? She got beaten the fuck out of by Holm....the rematch there makes most sense....both coming off loses.


----------



## Blackbeard

On the plus side at least Nate's going to make some hefty bank :vince$



Bones said:


>


Woah, that's a really great fight :mark:



Rockland said:


> Rest of the card better be good.


So far it's Cain vs. Browne and Moose vs. Brunson.



NakNak said:


> Anyone knows the status on Condit, btw?


The last I heard Carlos was contemplating retirement. I guess it'll depend on what happens with Lawler next, maybe he's waiting to see if they'll give him a rematch.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Counter point: You're Conor. You just had the biggest ppv of all time with Diaz and you lost. So you have two different reasons to want to take the fight right off the bat. Add onto that it's UFC 200 and you're the main event. You get ppv points and you know based off the 200 name alone and whomever else is on the card, which is sure to be stacked, you'll make a fuck ton of money. And the UFC is ok with this too and pushes for it. OR, you go back down to 145 because people online are mad that Frankie hasn't gotten his shot. I'd dare to say 99.5% of people would be like "Ummmm fuck Frankie, here comes the money". I'm not saying Frankie doesn't deserve it because he does. He absolutely does. I'm super excited for that fight. But I do understand Conor's position.


Counter point: It's a fucking sport. He's the featherweight champion and he's not defending the belt. Fuck him. If he wants to take "big money fights" fine, strip him of the fucking belt. No other sport in the world allows blokes who are the champion to still play the sport but not defend that title.


----------



## NakNak

Rush said:


> Counter point: It's a fucking sport. He's the featherweight champion and he's not defending the belt. Fuck him. If he wants to take "big money fights" fine, strip him of the fucking belt. No other sport in the world allows blokes who are the champion to still play the sport but not defend that title.


Dana's sucking Conor's dick big time currently. And if Conor loses to Nate (and I think that will happen...AGAIN), he is fucked. Either strip him of the belt or defend your title, but you can't win the championship of a Division and your next 2 fights be on another weight class and not defending your Title. This seriously pisses me off.



Blackbeard said:


> The last I heard Carlos was contemplating retirement. I guess it'll depend on what happens with Lawler next, maybe he's waiting to see if they'll give him a rematch.


Yeah, I remember that, too. The last thing I heard from him was that he was having a meeting with UFC managment...that was on February I think. Personally, I hope they do Condit/Lawler II at UFC 200 (that's a fight that deserves to be the Main Event of such a grand event). That is the last chance of a rematch for Carlos, after that... I doubt it, the winner of Wonderboy/Rory is on the horizon to be the next title contender.


----------



## Walls

People need to lighten the fuck up.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> People need to lighten the fuck up.


You need to get back to sucking that ginger fucks cock mate. Make sure Dana gives you a proper go.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> You need to get back to sucking that ginger fucks cock mate. Make sure Dana gives you a proper go.



You're the one flipping out because someone you have an apparent disdain for potentially won't defend a belt within 7 fucking months. I guarantee you if the UFC said "Fuck off, you're fighting Frankie", he would fight Frankie. I'm not going to hate on a guy (or girl for that matter) for maximizing their earning potential in a very dangerous sport that has a notoriously short window of opportunity. From a merit standpoint should he be fighting Frankie? Yes, absolutely. Would love to see it. I think he stretches Edgar, tbh. But if it's not happening I'm not going to get all pissed off. And, again, July would be 7 months. Just over half a year. People need to get the fuck over it. Come talk to me when he hits a year.


----------



## Klee

Is it a sport though or is it 'DA FIGHT GAME'? :delrio


----------



## Rush

He has no sporting reason to not defend his fucking belt. It's holding up the division for literally no other reason than to line his own pockets which is a complete and utter joke. I was already off Conor when he ducked Frankie to begin with, i'm so far off him now to the point where i hope after the Diaz fight he never main events a single card again. Fuck the greedy little cunt.


----------



## Flair Shot

Really? Conor is not gonna defend at 200 but instead we are getting the rematch that should not even be happening in it's place. This fucking blows.


----------



## Walls

People are hilarious. People are acting like if they were in the same position they would do anything differently. If someone came up to you and said "Hey, option A nets you ungodly amounts of money and you're in this to make money and be secure financially for the rest of your life, or, you could be a "good guy" and go with option B and say because of merit I'm going to forfeit a giant amount of personal income so some online people won't be mad and it makes Frankie happy". Fuck that. Make that paper. He laughs all the way to the bank.


----------



## Blackbeard

First it was Holly Holm, now Miesha Tate is showing she's got more balls than Honda.



> “*But I am open to that fight, maybe doing a catchweight at 140 (pounds). I have nothing but respect for ‘Cyborg*.’”


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/ufc-champ-miesha-tate-still-open-to-catchweight-fight-with-cristiane-cyborg-justino
@Feraligatr Fancy a bet if this fight ever comes to fruition ?


----------



## Chloe

Walls said:


> People are hilarious. People are acting like if they were in the same position they would do anything differently. If someone came up to you and said "Hey, option A nets you ungodly amounts of money and you're in this to make money and be secure financially for the rest of your life, or, you could be a "good guy" and go with option B and say because of merit I'm going to forfeit a giant amount of personal income so some online people won't be mad and it makes Frankie happy". Fuck that. Make that paper. He laughs all the way to the bank.


It's not like fighting Frankie doesn't get him any money.


----------



## Chloe

Oh and Conor/Nate II is just a dicksucking Conor move by Dana and the UFC. I'm a Conor fan and a Nate fan but that rematch for UFC 200 is pretty ridiculous. The UFC get more money with Conor and Nate fighting different guys then you with them fighting each other so the drawing argument is pretty ridiculous too. Why only place the starpower of those two in one fight? I think this whole "one fight to rule them all" mindset needs to stop. The UFC don't get a million PPV buys with just one fight. 

But like I said before, Dana is just as retarded as Vince McMahon when it comes to their perspective on handling stars...

"I WANT THIS GUY TO BE THE ONLY GUY TO BE A STAR AND NO ONE ELSE COS MONEY. MAKING MONEY WITH OTHER STARS AS WELL? WHAT A RIDICULOUS NOTION."

unkout


----------



## Waffelz

Conor should be stripped if he's not fighting Frankie but hark at Rush. Once again.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> People are hilarious. People are acting like if they were in the same position they would do anything differently. If someone came up to you and said "Hey, option A nets you ungodly amounts of money and you're in this to make money and be secure financially for the rest of your life, or, you could be a "good guy" and go with option B and say because of merit I'm going to forfeit a giant amount of personal income so some online people won't be mad and it makes Frankie happy". Fuck that. Make that paper. He laughs all the way to the bank.


Wasn't aware that you were Conor's accountant.



Waffelz said:


> Conor should be stripped if he's not fighting Frankie but hark at Rush. Once again.


So you agree with my opinion yet you say hark at me? Are you retarded?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Rush said:


> He has no sporting reason to not defend his fucking belt. It's holding up the division for literally no other reason than to line his own pockets which is a complete and utter joke. I was already off Conor when he ducked Frankie to begin with, i'm so far off him now to the point where i hope after the Diaz fight he never main events a single card again. Fuck the greedy little cunt.


I think this was Dana's call more than Conor's. During the 196 post fight press conference Conor was talking about wanting to defend his belt against Edgar or Aldo and just last week Dana claimed that Conor turned down a rematch with Diaz. I wouldn't be surprised if Dana's shame tactics prompted Conor to take the rematch instead of defending his belt. 

Even Dana's golden boys get thrown under the bus the moment they act in their own interests instead of his.


----------



## Chloe

Conor shouldn't be stripped. He's obviously the best FW right now. :kobe

But he should be fighting Frankie. And after that he should be fighting the winner of an Aldo/Holloway fight. Stripping him is excessive.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> First it was Holly Holm, now Miesha Tate is showing she's got more balls than Honda.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/ufc-champ-miesha-tate-still-open-to-catchweight-fight-with-cristiane-cyborg-justino
> 
> @Feraligatr Fancy a bet if this fight ever comes to fruition ?


If it does, username bet? :mj 

You're on. Tate via decision.


----------



## Rush

Flay said:


> Conor shouldn't be stripped. He's obviously the best FW right now. :kobe
> 
> But he should be fighting Frankie. And after that he should be fighting the winner of an Aldo/Holloway fight. Stripping him is excessive.


He's not defending his belt and he's holding up the division. It's not like he's injured or anything, he fully capable of fighting and he's fighting outside his division. Either have him defend the belt or fuck him off and pick 2 of Frankie, Aldo and Holloway to fight for the vacant title.


----------



## Chloe

Rush said:


> He's not defending his belt and he's holding up the division. It's not like he's injured or anything, he fully capable of fighting and he's fighting outside his division. Either have him defend the belt or fuck him off and pick 2 of Frankie, Aldo and Holloway to fight for the vacant title.


Fighters don't get to pick their fights despite the way Conor has hyped himself up. They get to say their piece but the UFC and the UFC has the final say on who fights who. If Dana too bitch to assert himself or doesn't want Conor defending his belt cos he thinks a Diaz fight will = more money then that's on Dana. I'm pretty sure Dana and Conor both said that the next thing for Conor is defending his belt at the 196 post-presser anyway. All this Conor/Nate II talk could be garbage.


----------



## Walls

Aldo held up the division. Edgar held up the LW division. Cain held up the HW division. Conor's situation isn't even close to that. And yes, Aldo and Cain were injured and Frankie was fighting. I understand that. But we're talking about lengths of time were a division is supposedly being held hostage by one man for whatever reason. Aldo didn't get stripped. Cain didn't get stripped. Cruz is the only one. So for there to even be any talk of stripping the biggest money drawer the company has for just over half a year's time is not only stupid from a logic standpoint, it's stupid from a financial standpoint as well.


----------



## Rush

Aldo was injured (and they made an interim belt), Cain was injured (and they made an interim belt), and Edgar never held up the division at all. Are you high Walls?

All of those blokes only didn't defend their belt because they were injured. None of them took 2 fights outside their weight class because it was going to get them more money. It's a fucking joke.


----------



## Buttermaker

If Nate defeats Conor convincingly again like last time Dana is going to lose his shit. An immediate rematch in this case makes absolutely no sense what so ever. Say Conor was the champion for a long period of time and lost a close decision or even lost such as he did then perhaps a rematch would be in order. In this case where Dana just wants the win back its garbage. Not saying I'm not going to watch the event however.


----------



## Waffelz

Rush said:


> Wasn't aware that you were Conor's accountant.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with my opinion yet you say hark at me? Are you retarded?


The way you try and make your points. You just come across as an utter cunt and then have the hypocrisy to cry and bitch about Conor McGregor fans.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Wasn't aware that you were Conor's accountant.



I don't have to be his accountant to understand why he wants to make as much money as he can, while he still can. It's not a team sport. Conor should be looking out for Conor, no one else. Just like Frankie should be looking out for Frankie. Conor should do nothing but what lines his pockets the most. And that doesn't go for just him, that goes for all fighters. We always bitch that the fighters don't make enough money and how they should all get paid way more and then a guy comes along and breaks all these barriers for the sport and is making money and people flip the fuck out on him.


----------



## samizayn

Honestly I actually want to see Nate demand it be for the FW title. Have them fight for it at WW and all. Since nothing apparently matters.




Flay said:


> Conor shouldn't be stripped. He's obviously the best FW right now. :kobe


You need to be able to prove that, though.

Also I don't think that blame is being directed towards Conor here. It's been directed at the system that has allowed this to happen (read: Dana)


----------



## Saviorxx

Conor haters are overreacting and it's embarrassing, but even as a Conor fan I don't want to see a rematch with Diaz so soon... Aldo or Edgar at 200 would have made perfect sense, hell even RDA makes more sense than a Diaz rematch.


----------



## Blackbeard

If Conor isn't defending his title at 200 then he should vacate or be stripped. He's active and healthy so there's no cause for an Interim title.

The Featherweight division shouldn't be put on hold while he and Zuffa fill their coffers.



Feraligatr said:


> If it does, username bet? :mj
> 
> You're on. Tate via decision.


:mj

Cyborg via molestation :evil


----------



## Lm2

cyborg crushes tate imo, and i agree with everyone i don't get why they would do diaz vs mcgregor again put aldo or frankie in the mix diaz vs someone else


----------



## Bubz

I don't see a reason to do Conor/Nate again so soon. Conor should be defending his belt and Diaz should be fighting Does Anjos or some other big fight. It makes no sense to do that fight when you could have two huge fights instead. Plus if Conor loses again he loses even more luster and I see no reason he wouldn't lose again. It doesn't really work from any POV for me. I'm not Dana or UFC though, there must be a sane reason.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> :mj
> 
> Cyborg via molestation :evil


Looking forward to it. You're in for another surprise :hayden3


----------



## Blackbeard

Feraligatr said:


> Looking forward to it. You're in for another surprise :hayden3












Come fight night this will be you......


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> Come fight night this will be you......


The rumor is Alpha Cat might be slated to welcome her at 198. That Brazil card is going to be fucking insane :done


----------



## Slickback

Why would there be good reason to think Conor would make way less money if he fought Frankie than if he fights NAte instead? its fucking UFC 200, biggest event of the year.Conor is getting PAID regardless.


----------



## Stormbringer

Bones said:


> Why would there be good reason to think Conor would make way less money if he fought Frankie than if he fights NAte instead? its fucking UFC 200, biggest event of the year.Conor is getting PAID regardless.


It's the idea that casual fans will only pay if there is drama attached. Conor, Ronda, Diaz, Diaz, Sonnen, Lesnar, they all bring/brought drama and could pack a house and pop a buyrate. Putting Diaz and Connor against each other makes more money than against other opponents.

Kinda how the world stopped for Mayweather vs Paciao.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

That ref is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Godway

Can't believe he let that go on, agreed. Lombard was basically out on his feet at the start of the third.


----------



## Buttermaker

Lombard was fucked at the start of the third. That being said I can't believe Magny got out of that first round. Had Lombard been first round fresh throughout Magny would have went lights out.


----------



## B-Dawg

B-Dawg said:


>


The main card kiss of death. :banderas


----------



## Stormbringer

Mark Hunt! Frank to retire...

Would you guys have stopped Lombard's assault in the first? He was all fucked up.


----------



## Mad Max

DX-Superkick said:


> Mark Hunt! Frank to retire...
> 
> Would you guys have stopped Lombard's assault in the first? He was all fucked up.


Nah, since he did come back a win the fight. Magny has shown the ability to overcome being rocked/knocked down in the past and I'd be more willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. It's part of his routine to get rocked, he's the new Frankie Edgar in that regard.


----------



## EyeZac

:Banderas

Mark Hunt back at it again with the walk-off KO.


----------



## Slickback

*MARK HUNT IS THE FUCKING GOD DAM KING OF THE WALK OFF KO.

*



ALSO WHAT THE FUCK WAS THE REFFING IN THE HECTOR/MAGNY FIGHT. I THOUGHT HE WAS DEAD :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Man, Mir looked fat and awful. What was up with his camp...


----------



## Slickback

Mir should definitely hang the gloves up. Will he though? Most likely not


----------



## Irish Jet

Thought the Lombard non-stoppage was bullshit, in the second round that is, also think Mir should have been given a chance to get up, not sure if he was. Think the ref let Hunt make up his mind regarding the stoppage. Most of the time they'll follow it up and it wouldn't be stopped until he's not defending himself. Thought it was strange.

Edit: Rewatching it and looking at Mir's face it was actually pretty understandable. He was staring hard at the invisible man.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mir was probably too fat to get up. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard

If only Marc Goddard had reffed Silva vs. Bisping :mj2


----------



## Stephen90

Mir is 2-6 in his last 8. I think it's time for him to retire.


----------



## Bubz

Mark Hunt is the fucking best.


----------



## Flair Shot

What disgrace that ref in the Magny/Lombard fight. I mean i'm glad Lombard lost but the way it happened was just sad. That third round should have never took place.

And hopefully with that KO the Super Samoan knocked Frank Mir into retirement. Not likely, but one can hope for that to happen.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

I like Conor vs Nate 2 because we'll get to see Conor get his ass whooped again


----------



## Flair Shot

:lmao


----------



## Cashmere

Mir really let himself go. Eating too much of those Ball Park Frank's.


----------



## Buttermaker

Stephen90 said:


> Mir is 2-6 in his last 8. I think it's time for him to retire.


Hold up ever so slightly son. I seem to recall a 36 year old Mark Hunt debuting in the UFC riding a 5 fight losing streak and getting straight arm bared by Sean fucking McCorkle in 63 seconds.


----------



## TCE

Huntooo did it again!


----------



## Blackbeard

Hunt vs. the Ubereem/Arlovski winner please.


----------



## Slickback

RKO361 said:


> :lmao


"Nope, he's done". - Mark Hunt

Hes


----------



## Irish Jet

Hunt is one of the most likeable dudes on the planet.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I was there live for UFC Brisbane, it was well worth the long trip. I live 2 hours south of Sydney, and in 24 hours I got my arse to Brisbane on an early flight, watched the show, met some UFC fighters and personalities (Bruce Buffer, Kenny Floria, Jon Anik and Robert Whittaker) and saw a pretty damn good card for a Fight Night! Got my arse back home and in bed for 2:30am, the time I woke up to catch my flight.

Mark Hunt is a legend. I love how he knows when a fight's done. I wish more fighters had that instinctive knowledge to avoid dealing out unnecessary punishment.

Speaking of unnecessary punishment, the entire arena was booing Steve Percival for not stopping the Lombard/Magny fight sooner. I get that he let Magny survive an onslaught in the first, so he felt Lombard should have the same chance, but that was a lot of unanswered shots. I actually didn't think they had much of an effect, until I saw how wobbly Lombard was at the start of the third and how the first jab of the round rocked him. Nuts.

Bruce Buffer is a pimp. It was close to show time and there was a big crowd of us wanting photos, and he's going to everyone "Quick, quick, I've only got a minute". Then a group of hot chicks turned up and all of a sudden he had another 5 minutes spare. :lmao

I asked Jon Anik about the rumours of Joe Rogan leaving in August and he said, "He's not going anywhere."

Robert Whittaker, super nice, respectful dude. He was able to spend more time with fans since he wasn't part of the show. Got a clear pic with him, the ones with Buffer and Ken-Flo were rushed and blurry.

Tried to get a pic with Miesha Tate after the show, but she literally got a photo with one fan out of the 20 odd waiting and took off. Shame.


----------



## Klee

Walls said:


> People are hilarious. People are acting like if they were in the same position they would do anything differently. If someone came up to you and said "Hey, option A nets you ungodly amounts of money and you're in this to make money and be secure financially for the rest of your life, or, you could be a "good guy" and go with option B and say because of merit I'm going to forfeit a giant amount of personal income so some online people won't be mad and it makes Frankie happy". Fuck that. Make that paper. He laughs all the way to the bank.


"Obviously..."

"100%..."

"Just a couple 1-2 fighters looking to make Scrooge McDuck bank..."


----------



## Klee

Mikey Damage said:


> Man, Mir looked fat and awful. What was up with his camp...


He was shockingly out of shape. Such a disappointing showing too, I still love Mir but maybe it's time he called it a day. 

Hunts walk off was pretty :banderas though.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Matthews/Case and Magny/Lombard fights were enjoyable, I caught the Kelly/Carlos fight a bit late. It's funny how that afternoon I was trying to sell the lower card fights to my brother. I told him the ME was Hunt vs Mir and he said 'Mir is still fighting? Wtf?'. He figured it was going to a boring ME and a possibly boring card. He kept going on about Mir being washed though. 

So after Mark KO's Mir I look back at my brother and he's just looking at his cell phone and shaking his head and he said 'Told you Mir was washed' :lmao

Poor Lombard losing all those brain cells. My dad has been watching UFC events with us recently and he was asking if that ref was gonna just let the guy get murdered. I mean, shit, even Magny looked that the ref like 'So...you gonna do something?' At the beginning of the fight I said to my brother and my dad that if Lombard comes out with that intensity early and Magny can weather the storm, Lombard would most likely gas and lose. 

It reminded me of the Brandao vs Ortega, except Ortega was never in danger in that fight.


----------



## RKing85

All 3 judges scoring the second round only 10-9 is just as bad as the ref not stopping the fight.


----------



## Slickback

King Hunt


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Jesus, that height differential between Hunt and Struve. I think my Dad became a Hunt fan purely because of the 'walk off'.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


>


What a fucking boss! :squirtle

Most devastating one punch KO power in MMA?


----------



## Slickback

Velasquez vs Browne and Mousasi vs Brunson at UFC 200. 

Cant wait for that Cain fight.


----------



## Ray

New York just legalized MMA.

About fucking time.


----------



## Slickback

:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Buttermaker

Damn son! I smell a MSG super card.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones, Frankie Edgar and Chris Weidman on the New York card please! :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Any idea when the card would be?


----------



## Blackbeard

I think there's going to be one in November or sometime during the fall.


----------



## Irish Jet

Awesome.

Should ensure another epic card this year and I'd imagine the atmosphere would be incredible.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> I think there's going to be one in November or sometime during the fall.


Around the same time as when Ronda comes back I believe?


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones said:


> Around the same time as when Ronda comes back I believe?


Well you'd have to figure her comeback fight will be a lock for the card if November is still the timeline for her return.

_Zuffa_ must be frothing at the mouth with the prospect of Ronda Rousey headlining a Madison Square Garden card. Especially if it's Tate II or a Holy Holm rematch :vince$


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> Well you'd have to figure her comeback fight will be a lock for the card if November is still the timeline for her return.
> 
> _Zuffa_ must be frothing at the mouth with the prospect of Ronda Rousey headlining a Madison Square Garden card. Especially if it's Tate II or a Holy Holm rematch :vince$


I'll be stunned if Rousey/Tate III doesn't headline the first major PPV in New York. It's the biggest fight the UFC has at the moment considering that McGregor lost.


----------



## Blackbeard

Depends on what happens with Conor at 200. If he's able to avenge his Diaz loss then a potential clash with Frankie in New York could be huge IMO. But the weight issue might scupper that match from ever taking place :francis

From a mainstream POV you're right.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Conor vs. Edgar and Rousey vs Tate would be great sellers for any card. But I feel like UFC will want to feature New York fighters where possible, and the most high profile they have are Jones and Weidman. Bet Zuffa are really hoping for those guys to win their title fights now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

If its a New York card, its gotta be Jon Jones headlining.


----------



## Blackbeard

New York has a big Irish contingent though. That's why I think Conor might be considered for the card.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Looks like Helwani and FOX have parted ways.




> I wanted to let you know that I've parted ways with the UFC on FOX. That means I'll no longer be appearing on UFC Tonight, as well as the event coverage on FS1.
> 
> It's been an honor and a privilege to cover the sport for FOX. I was one of the first on-air MMA people hired back in 2011, and I met some wonderful people along the way. I hope to work with some them again at some point. I thank everyone involved for the opportunity.
> 
> But I'm completely at peace with this decision and believe it's for the best.
> 
> While working at FOX was great, it was always a part-time job. My full-time job since 2009 has been working for MMAFighting.com. Nothing has changed there. The MMA Hour will air on Monday, The MMA Beat tomorrow ... all status quo. I humbly believe that I am a part of the best team in the business, working for the best bosses in the business.
> 
> Anyway, perhaps I'll talk about this more on Monday's show.
> 
> For now, thanks to all of you, the amazing fans of this great sport, for your incredible support since the beginning of my career. I do not take it for granted, and it sincerely means the world to me. Thank you for always watching/listening/reading.
> 
> As Jay-Z once said, on to the next one ...
> 
> 
> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sofqr6


----------



## Buttermaker




----------



## Blackbeard

Was Ariel axed because he announced McGregor vs. Diaz II?


----------



## Ray

I think that's a big part of it. He was the first one to have reported that it was in the works for UFC 200 and ever since, there's been a big public blowback against it. As soon as Helwani reported it, UFC's been under fire for their matchmaking and criticized by fans and media alike. I'm sure UFC (and by extension, FOX) didn't appreciate it because now they have to do some damage control for Conor/Nate 2 before they can actually announce it. Ariel's always been on thin ice with FOX since the whole thing at the Henderson/Thompson card happened 2 years ago, so I can't say I'm really surprised. 

It's a shame, because I quite like Ariel Helwani. I really enjoy his interviews and listen to the MMA Hour religiously every week. I think he's the best interviewer in the business right now. He'll be fine though. He's the biggest journalist in MMA and is probably gonna get picked up by another big outlet like ESPN.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ariel Helwani gonna show up in Bellator. :woo

I really liked him too. The damage control the UFC should do is just fucking scrap that rematch. Have Conor vs Aldo or Edgar please. 

No UFC till April 10th :done


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So McGregor can get a useless 170 rematch but the guy who was the 145 champ for years can't get one?


----------



## Stormbringer

Ray said:


> Ariel's always been on thin ice with FOX since the whole thing at the Henderson/Thompson card happened 2 years ago, so I can't say I'm really surprised.


What happened 2 years ago?


----------



## Ray

DX-Superkick said:


> What happened 2 years ago?


I believe UFC/FOX officials didn't like the fact that he covered a Bellator press conference in New York.


----------



## Slickback

Romero offered 9 Months, rejects in favor for an Appeal. Pretty dumb to reject that tbh, he can fight in like end of this year


----------



## Nightrow

Ugh, McGregor/Diaz again? Hopefully Helwani's release leads to UFC changing McGregor's opponent.

Always enjoy Helwani's interviews with Rampage Jackson. Ariel and Rampage need to get their own sitcom.


----------



## Walls

Sucks about Ariel. It seemed as though there were tensions between him and the UFC for awhile now. I watch the MMA Hour and the MMA Beat weekly and he's been talking a lot of shit about them and not agreeing with them a lot. UFC did the exact same thing to Big Brown. He was a UFC anaylist, didn't want to take it up the ass so they booted him. His podcast is fucking gigantic now and they are doing tours with it on top of their insanely popular t shirt line, so I think it worked out well for him. I'm sure the same with happen for Ariel. As much as I like Ariel, he's no Luke Thomas. Luke Thomas is the best MMA journalist, 100%.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I like both Luke Thomas and Ariel, tbh. I watch both of their shows religiously at work. Ariel's got great interviews and I enjoy Luke's insight and analysis. I learn a lot from watching both of those guys.


----------



## RKing85

With no Ariel, he is going to get replaced by some cupcake who is only going to ask softball questions to Dana.


----------



## Buttermaker

RKing85 said:


> With no Ariel, he is going to get replaced by some cupcake who is only going to ask softball questions to Dana.


Ariel will still be at press conferences and shit.. His main job is and has always been for MMAFighting.com not Fox anyway.


----------



## The Dazzler

I'm looking forward to McGregor vs. Diaz II. Anything else would seem like he's running away. It'll be interesting to see what changes he makes.


----------



## Slickback

Really???? If anything hes running away from fucking defending his 145 belt


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

the stuff Helwani does for Fox/UFC is easily his least interesting most watered down work, MMA Hour/Beat/the long walkaround vids and most importantly the fight week interviews are all you realy need for him, hes the GOAT mma interviewer, no doubt about it (the woat is that fucking english dude who starts every question with "and um uh, I just wanted to ask....."). 

Too many mma so-called journalists are really just a bunch of fuckin gossip columnists, reporting rumours and talking about the biz like smarks, generally i much prefer to hear from actual fight analysts, a direction im happy to see Luke Thomas moving more in lately, even though he still bugs me with that constant exasperated, condescending tone like hes talking to the dumbest people on the planet and he flip flops on stuff all the time, I still watch his shit regular. As an analyst though hes got nothing on Robin Black whos been low key KILLING it for the last while. Jack Slack is still pretty great too. Dom Cruz and Brian Stann are the best on fox by a mile.


----------



## Stephen90

RKing85 said:


> With no Ariel, he is going to get replaced by some cupcake who is only going to ask softball questions to Dana.


Great some reporter asking a ton of questions about McGregor and Rousey.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> the stuff Helwani does for Fox/UFC is easily his least interesting most watered down work, MMA Hour/Beat/the long walkaround vids and most importantly the fight week interviews are all you realy need for him, hes the GOAT mma interviewer, no doubt about it (the woat is that fucking english dude who starts every question with "and um uh, I just wanted to ask.....").
> 
> Too many mma so-called journalists are really just a bunch of fuckin gossip columnists, reporting rumours and talking about the biz like smarks, generally i much prefer to hear from actual fight analysts, a direction im happy to see Luke Thomas moving more in lately, even though he still bugs me with that constant exasperated, condescending tone like hes talking to the dumbest people on the planet and he flip flops on stuff all the time, I still watch his shit regular. As an analyst though hes got nothing on Robin Black whos been low key KILLING it for the last while. Jack Slack is still pretty great too. Dom Cruz and Brian Stann are the best on fox by a mile.


I agree on Helwani and Luke Thomas to an extent. Luke just comes off as someone who will not suffer the morons chiming on social media now, so he permanently talks the way he does. Like he's addressing idiots, most of the time it's when he's addressing idiots though. I do not get offended by him at all and I don't always agree with him or Helwani. They are just the best at what they do. 

I love when Luke reads a dumb ass question and refuses to answer it and moves on. It makes him come off like a miserable fuck but if I had to deal with so many morons on Social Media I'd get exhausted too. Even Ariel gets annoyed at times. 

I do like Robin Black, it took some time to get used to him but he's a solid analyst. I actually watched one Luke's shows with Robin as a guest. Was a really good show but too short, I hope he has him on again. Would love it if he was on the panel on MMA Beat.


----------



## Ray

Robin Black annoys me for some reason. He may be a good analyst, but I cannot stand listening to him. 

Another good journalist in MMA is John Pollock. I really like listening to him on the MMA Report. Not the best interviewer, but I like listening to his views. The MMA media I listen to weekly is pretty much the MMA Hour, Promotional Malpractice w/Luke Thomas, the MMA Beat, The MMA Report, and Submission Radio (also another great show). Occasionally I'll listen to Cheap Seats or Beatdown on Sherdog, but TJ De Santis and Jordan Breen just come off as way too smarky and half the show is them not even talking about anything MMA related. I do enjoy their Beatdown After The Bell's and Roundtables though.


----------



## RKing85

Big fan of Jordan Breen. 

May be bias though as I did work for sherdog for over 10 years.


----------



## Ray

I like Jordan Breen. Just wish he'd actually talk about MMA during his shows though. He just goes off on massive tangents half the time. I enjoy listening to his breakdowns on the Roundtables.


----------



## BornBad

The Dazzler said:


> I'm looking forward to McGregor vs. Diaz II. Anything else would seem like he's running away. It'll be interesting to see what changes he makes.


The ending will be the same. that rematch is a complete no sense even if they made it at 155 Diaz is too tall and too strong


----------



## Blackbeard

I don't think it's completely impossible for McGregor to win the rematch, he fought like an arrogant idiot in the first fight. With an actual solid gameplan it's definitely possible for McGregor to outpoint Nate. Hubris was the main reason he lost the fight, Conor thought that as soon as his left hand landed Nate would crumble before him. He wasn't prepared for an actual back and fourth battle.

The scheduled weight and his ground game are definitely issues though.

The fact Conor canceled his appearance in that Vin Diesal movie tells me he's taking this fight very seriously. He's not running off to lick his wounds the same way Honda did.


----------



## Slickback

No way Conor wins by decision, hell go for the knockout again although this time I see it going 4 rounds but Nate wins again


----------



## Bubz

To me it just looked like Conor was launching shit in the fight. There didn't seem to be any game plan other than 'land the left hand' like Blackbeard said. Conor has it in him to beat Nate if they fight at 155 I think if he goes in with the knowledge he aint gonna KO Nate Diaz with just one or two left hands, and obviously Nate can beat Conor. I'd be interested in it for sure, I just don't want it at 200 because I'd rather see two big fights with Conor and Nate vs different guys.

On a totally different note, do ya'll think Cormier has it in him to actually beat Jones at the next ppv? Or is Jones new mindset and attitude going to make him even harder to beat. I'm going with the latter but I'd kind of like to see Cormier win because I really like the guy.

LOL @ him trying to get Herb Dean out of the fight though.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

The Nate vs McGregor rematch is pretty stupid they could of waited a while for the rematch and had a bigger money fight and it makes the featherweight belt look bad if they do this fight. McGregor should vacate the belt if it happens I would much rather see Aldo or Edgar fight anyway and properly won't buy the pay-per view with a rematch that happened straight away that was an easy win for Nate.


----------



## Provo

I wish they waited Diaz/McGregor 2. I'd like Edgar vs Aldo, could be a great fight. I think Conor has more of a chance of winning then he had before, Mcgregor is good at adapting and he knows what he's up against now. He knows Nate is not the same as the other featherweights he fought. Maybe Mcgregor should go for points but I dont know if his ego wants that.


----------



## Blackbeard

> “*I have been asked about the UFC a lot*,” Emelianenko said. “*Our doors are open and we are talking about it. Maybe it will happen in the future*.
> 
> “*I would like to have a rematch against Fabricio Werdum. I’ve told the UFC many times that I want and would accept that fight*.”
> 
> “*I have nothing to prove, but I want to fight the best of the best*,” Emelianenko said. “*And would like to fight UFC champion Fabricio Werdum*.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/fedor-emelianenko-still-open-to-ufc-deal-and-rematch-with-fabricio-werdum

If ever there was a time for Fedor to debut in the _UFC_ it would be 200 :sodone


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> the stuff Helwani does for Fox/UFC is easily his least interesting most watered down work, MMA Hour/Beat/the long walkaround vids and most importantly the fight week interviews are all you realy need for him, hes the GOAT mma interviewer, no doubt about it (the woat is that fucking english dude who starts every question with "and um uh, I just wanted to ask.....").


Gareth A. Davies? Yeah he's a fucking joke.










So... 20 days between UFC events... I've gotten accustomed to the fortnighly UFCs, how is everyone filling the gap? I don't really follow any other MMA orgs, do Bellator or WSOF have anything going on in the next 3 weeks?

Been playing EA Sports UFC 2 and thinking I'll go through my hard drive- got the first 10 Pride events and the first 10 Pride Bushido that I haven't watched all of yet. When it gets closer to UFC Croatia I'll look up some old JDS fights and hope he can get the mojo back.

UFC 200, interested to see what happens with matchmaking there. Should start getting fight announcements any day now, surely? 

I'm not fond of McGregor vs. Diaz II. Nate won that shit clearly, no controversy at all, and I'm a huge McGregor fan. I think the best course of action would be to do McGregor vs Edgar at 200, to give Conor an opportunity to re-establish his dominance at his own weight class, then call out Diaz for a rematch at MSG in November.

I think Rousey returns early to take out Tate at 200. Then it's Rousey vs. Holm II at the Garden.

Robbie Lawler would be another great addition to 200. I think 3 title fights is the way to go to make 200 a landmark event. Obviously GSP is the biggest potential opponent, but failing that, give Condit his rematch.


----------



## Blackbeard

Anytime I hear or see Gareth A. Davies involved with MMA I cringe. He's a horrendous journalist.


----------



## Slickback

Provo said:


> I wish they waited Diaz/McGregor 2. I'd like Edgar vs Aldo, could be a great fight. I think Conor has more of a chance of winning then he had before, Mcgregor is good at adapting and he knows what he's up against now. He knows Nate is not the same as the other featherweights he fought. Maybe Mcgregor should go for points but I dont know if his ego wants that.


I think with New York legalizing MMA, they're gonna save that fight for the NY card


----------



## Blackbeard

That won't be until November from what I hear. I would rather see Frankie fight Aldo much sooner than that.


----------



## Changes

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm not fond of McGregor vs. Diaz II. Nate won that shit clearly, no controversy at all, and I'm a huge McGregor fan. I think the best course of action would be to do McGregor vs Edgar at 200, to *give Conor an opportunity to re-establish his dominance* at his own weight class, then call out Diaz for a rematch at MSG in November.


McGregor vs Edgar makes sense but the way fans are putting it is a sure-win fight for McGregor. Part of Mac's popularity is his audacity to take on BIG challenges and settling with Edgar sorta undermines it.

I'd rather see him fight against Dos Anjos on a high stakes match - that will surely give McGregor a reason to work smarter (not harder). If he wins, opportunities from other weight classes abound. If he loses, he'll be stuck in the featherweight division for life. I love it.


----------



## Blackbeard

Changes said:


> McGregor vs Edgar makes sense *but the way fans are putting it is a sure-win fight for McGregor*. Part of Mac's popularity is his audacity to take on BIG challenges and settling with Edgar sorta undermines it.
> 
> I'd rather see him fight against Dos Anjos on a high stakes match - that will surely give McGregor a reason to work smarter (not harder). If he wins, opportunities from other weight classes abound. If he loses, he'll be stuck in the featherweight division for life. I love it.


They are????? :mj


----------



## Changes

"... realize that's it's just a fight. You're just fighting another guy... you're winning and you're great at this. But when you're talking about the world and life itself, you need to check yourself."


----------



## Changes

Blackbeard said:


> They are????? :mj


They're everywhere - from Reddit to Facebook. Even the Diaz bandwagoners are calling it.

God people need to realize that this is a sport not sports entertainment. If UFC, the fans and the media continue this charade with Conor (acknowledging his not all that), it's gonna be EliteXC starring Kimbo Slice all over again.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Changes said:


> McGregor vs Edgar makes sense but the way fans are putting it is a sure-win fight for McGregor. Part of Mac's popularity is his audacity to take on BIG challenges and settling with Edgar sorta undermines it.
> 
> I'd rather see him fight against Dos Anjos on a high stakes match - that will surely give McGregor a reason to work smarter (not harder). If he wins, opportunities from other weight classes abound. If he loses, he'll be stuck in the featherweight division for life. I love it.


I don't think it's a sure win at all, Edgar's a beast. But he is McGregor's size and McGregor has ran through 145. He'd have a better shot beating a guy his size (well, smaller) then a larger guy who just choked his ass out. So Edgar's the fight Conor needs to get back on track. What if Diaz kicks his ass again? He obviously has the tools, and losing twice to the same guy two fights in a row looks terrible.

I'd love to see Conor vs RDA though.


----------



## EyeZac

People need to stop stacking every single major fight on UFC 200.

At this rate we're going to end up having Demetrious Johnson headline a PPV after 200.


----------



## Provo

I think we shouldnt say its a sure win for McGregor against Edgar, strong ground game/stand-up and can take a punch. Everything can happen in MMA and thats the great part about it.


----------



## Blackbeard

EyeZac said:


> People need to stop stacking every single major fight on UFC 200.


Considering how stacked _UFC_ 100 was, high expectations for 200 were inevitable. The fact _Zuffa_ don't seem to be going all out for it is kinda surprising to me.

I'd like to see two title fights and a main card filled with mini main events. It's certainly possible and Cain vs. Browne is a solid start IMO.


----------



## TCE

Walls said:


> Sucks about Ariel. It seemed as though there were tensions between him and the UFC for awhile now. I watch the MMA Hour and the MMA Beat weekly and he's been talking a lot of shit about them and not agreeing with them a lot. UFC did the exact same thing to Big Brown. He was a UFC anaylist, didn't want to take it up the ass so they booted him. His podcast is fucking gigantic now and they are doing tours with it on top of their insanely popular t shirt line, so I think it worked out well for him. I'm sure the same with happen for Ariel. As much as I like Ariel, he's no Luke Thomas. Luke Thomas is the best MMA journalist, 100%.


I disagree. Don't get me wrong, I think Luke Thomas is good, I enjoy his weekly live chat and his Monday Morning Analyst, but Ariel Helwani is the GOAT journalist.

Ariel has the natural gift at interviewing fighters and officials, and asking the tough questions. 

From what I've seen from Thomas interviewing Bellator's Scott Coker and the fighters, his interviewing skills aren't there. He writes up good articles though, as does Ariel.

For the long pieces of write ups, Ben Fowlkes and Chuck Mindenhall are pretty damn good.

I'm also a huge fan of Rainer Lee's 'beyond the octagon' articles and Zane Simon's 'welcome' series on Bloody Elbow.

Each to their own, though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Get McGregor on the card, he still sells right? Cept for that guy who dropped his flag when Conor tapped.

Get Nate on the card, ride the wave.

Any women's division fight, they sell no matter what.

Robbie Lawler is a must, the guy brings the violence every time he steps in the cage. No rematch tho, fresh fight, Wonderboy perhaps.

And for sake of heavyweight thunder, Mark Hunt in a 3 minute war ending with a walk off execution.

That's my 200.


----------



## Slickback

There's a reason why the started hyping up 200 a fucking year before the event. It's a landmark event


----------



## Saviorxx

:nerd:


----------



## Buttermaker

Damn you beat me too it. That will be sick. I'm hoping she can make 135 cause if so there will be a new champion on our hands.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Cyborg! Apparently my favorite. :woo


----------



## Lm2

cyborg smashes smith, also its crazy to me how diaz is the underdog again against mcgregor, crazy.


----------



## Blackbeard

Saviorxx said:


>


_Zuffa_ finally coming to their senses :drose :drose :drose

Hopefully Cyborg impresses enough so we can see her face Holly Holm later in the year :mark: :mark: :mark:

Just imagine Cyborg vs. Holm at MSG!!! :sodone


----------



## SonoShion

Bones charged with another 5 tickets.

:mj2


----------



## samizayn

Rookie of the Year said:


> I don't think it's a sure win at all, Edgar's a beast. But* he is McGregor's size* and McGregor has ran through 145. He'd have a better shot beating a guy his size (well, smaller) then a larger guy who just choked his ass out. So Edgar's the fight Conor needs to get back on track. What if Diaz kicks his ass again? He obviously has the tools, and losing twice to the same guy two fights in a row looks terrible.
> 
> I'd love to see Conor vs RDA though.


What? No he's not. McGregor is significantly bigger.


----------



## Blackbeard

Haven't you heard? Being in the same weight class means they're the same size :mj

So at one point Donald Cerrone was the same size as Frankie Edgar 8*D


----------



## Buttermaker

Jones is scaring me with this shit..


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

It's a slow period in MMA. Jones is just giving MMA journalists something to report on. 

Bless him.


----------



## Slickback

:done WHAT A FUCKING CARD


----------



## TCE

http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_pzysfrzm

Jones being pulled over for drag racing.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

samizayn said:


> What? No he's not. McGregor is significantly bigger.


Yeah, sorry, I did correct myself later in the paragraph with the (well, smaller). Edgar could easily fight at 135 IMO. But they're in the same division is all I meant.


----------



## Slickback

Cop sounded like a fucking prick


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> :done WHAT A FUCKING CARD


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Jones shouldn't be allowed to drive but that probably wouldn't stop him anyway. 

FrontRowBrian said that the reason Ariel got fired from Fox was because of the Rory interview where they talked about fighter pay and free agency. UFC really love to keep the media on a leash. Others have speculated that it was due to him leaking the Conor Diaz rematch before UFC announced it. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a combination of both.


----------



## Blackbeard

:jonjones:jonjones:jonjones






:jonjones:jonjones:jonjones​


----------



## Rookie of the Year

UFC 198 will be amazing. Really like the Cyborg vs Leslie Smith booking. Smith is tough as all hell and super aggressive. I expect her to get destroyed, because it's Cyborg and Smith's record isn't great (I thought there was a case for her losing to Nakai watching it live), but it'll be a round or so of absolute fucking chaos.

On Jones, I don't feel he was in the wrong on this occasion. Just the cop seeing a Corvette revving its engine, and deciding to swing his dick around- which was probably exacerbated if he knew who Jon Jones was.


----------



## Slickback

Just get a driver for fucks sake


----------



## Ray




----------



## Mr. Socko

Timeless said:


> :done WHAT A FUCKING CARD


Not a bad fight to be seen :sodone

Literally every fight has something of interest to them be it a high level contender clash, hyped prospect showcase or just a bloodbath waiting to happen 

eles vão morrer :vince


----------



## Ray

It'll be interesting to see what they place to be on the main PPV card vs. the TV prelims. There are literally 7 fights on there besides the title fight that could be on the main card. In my opinion, the main card should be: 

Werdum/Miocic (obviously)
Vitor/Jacare
Silva/Hall
Cyborg/Leslie Smith
Font/Linekar

Font/Linekar is a dynamite fight at 135 that'll surely be fireworks and has big implications on the division. It's a nice way to set the tune of the main card. You can put Shogun/Anderson as the main event on FS1, and put Nogueira/Cummins as the main event on FightPass since they're keen on promoting it lately.


----------



## EyeZac

Jones can't do drugs now so he has to find something else to do.


----------



## Slickback

Conor McGregor opens as favorite in expected UFC 200 rematch with Nate Diaz. More money for me :banderas


----------



## McQueen

Probably the only one but Maia/Brown is the best thing on that card to me. 

Jacare/HGH Jesus too.


----------



## EyeZac

Timeless said:


> Conor McGregor opens as favorite in expected UFC 200 rematch with Nate Diaz. More money for me :banderas


If this fight happens hopefully Nate wrecks McGregor.

Just beats the piss out of him for several rounds before making him tap again. I'd have no problem with this fight if Conor gave up the title but this holding the division hostage thing is bullshit.


----------



## Slickback

McQueen said:


> Probably the only one but Maia/Brown is the best thing on that card to me.
> 
> Jacare/HGH Jesus too.


Definitely the most intriguing stylistic fight. And its more like Jacare/Dad bod Jesus now


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Ray

My boy Weidman going to get killed by Rockhold's kicks again enaldo

Still rooting for him tho


----------



## Stormbringer

Wow! 2 titles I don't give a shit about!


----------



## Lm2

cruz by stoppage, and rockhold by sub, i kinda want weidman to win tho


----------



## Buttermaker

6th time is a charm for Faber.. I'm hoping he gets 1 more run with the strap, maybe lead to an epic forth battle between Cruz and himself.. 

Now about Rockhold and Weidman I'm torn.. Don't really care who wins, just want a good fight.

Also aparently Jones turned himself in for violating his parole so that stupid fucking clown is sitting in a jail cell right now.


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> C*onor McGregor opens as favorite* in expected UFC 200 rematch with Nate Diaz. More money for me :banderas


:WHYYY

Do the bookies in Vegas want to lose money or something?


----------



## BornBad

Jon Jones strikes again... 










Jon Jones was booked in New Mexico for violating his probation moments ago -- and posed for a brand new mug shot after turning himself in ... TMZ Sports has learned.
We're told a judge had issued a warrant for the UFC star's arrest for violating the terms of his probation after he was cited for drag racing in Albuquerque last week.
Jones was sentenced to probation last year after being convicted in a hit and run case in which the UFC star crashed into a pregnant woman's car and then ran from the scene on foot. 
One of the terms of Jones' probation was to not get into any trouble with the law -- and the judge felt the drag racing citation qualified as a violation. 

Jones turned himself in to the Albuquerque PD at 10 AM Tuesday morning. He's currently being held at the county jail. 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/29/jon-jones-arrested-for-probation-violation-mug-shot/#ixzz44KFeZSyH


----------



## Stormbringer

Soooo....Cormier by default?


----------



## Buttermaker

His coaches said the issue should be resolved and wont effect the fight.. That is until he fucks up again next week.


----------



## EyeZac

DC still doesn't stand a chance against Jones.


----------



## BornBad

i call this bullshit that was just drag racing when you look at Bones past stories. Nothing serious to cancell the fight with DC imo


----------



## Blackbeard

They should just remove Jon Jones' driver license and save everyone a lot of hassle and bother :shrug

If I were Greg Jackson I would hire a preeminent driver to escort Jon from A to B.


----------



## Buttermaker

200 is starting to shape up pretty nicely. It's looking like it will be paced out with good fights across the board, over being top loaded like other "stacked" card are. Lauzon vs Sanchez will be a slugfest, plus Hendricks and Gastelum.


----------



## Slickback

*FOR FUCKS SAKES JON. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## RKing85

Jon Jones is never going to change.


----------



## EyeZac

Please just let this happen.






"I will die to beat you on April 23rd." - DC

"Be prepared to do that." - Jones

:Banderas


----------



## Slickback

99% sure by the end of the year we're gonna have a Jon Jones highway chase OJ Simpson type shit


----------



## BornBad

"I'm willing to die to beat you.... ":mj5

DC is so emotional


----------



## Bubz

DC is awesome. Kind of want him to win but just don't see it.

That fucking 198 card :mark:


----------



## RKing85

kind of morbid but....betting pool on what is the worst crime Jones commits within the next 10 years?


----------



## Blackbeard

Takers Revenge said:


> 200 is starting to shape up pretty nicely. It's looking like it will be paced out with good fights across the board, over being top loaded like other "stacked" card are. *Lauzon vs Sanchez* will be a slugfest, plus Hendricks and Gastelum.


Holy moly bama4

When was Hendricks vs. Gastelum announced?



EyeZac said:


>


:Banderas

This is one of those rare times where the animosity feels genuine to me. Those two despise each other with a passion.


----------



## BornBad

Bubz said:


> DC is awesome. Kind of want him to win but just don't see it.


I like DC but the only way he's winning this match is cause Jon Jones's ass staying in jail


----------



## Saviorxx

The rematch has just been made official for UFC 200, McGregor/Diaz II at WW again... Plus rumours of Aldo/Edgar for an interim featherweight belt.

Edit : I think Aldo/Edgar is officially on too, my bad


----------



## Buttermaker

Blackbeard said:


> Holy moly bama4
> 
> When was Hendricks vs. Gastelum announced?
> 
> 
> 
> :Banderas
> 
> This is one of those rare times where the animosity feels genuine to me. Those two despise each other with a passion.


Hasn't been announced. Just in the works. 

Ooooo Gomi vs Miller :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

EyeZac said:


>


Well ah... :lol. If I remembered that face-off correctly, Jones semi-headbutt DC first with his forehead, DC pushed him ( Jones definitely said something to him while they were really close ), and Jones swung at him which triggered the brawl.

:jonjones being :jonjones

Ahhhhh fuck this schoolyard bickering already. Just get this fight going :mark:.


----------



## Ray

UFC 200 as underwhelming as I expected. Personally have zero interest in a McGregor/Diaz rematch, but it's probably going to do the biggest butyrate in UFC history. Also zero interest in an Edgar/Aldo rematch. Only GSP/Lawler can save this card for me now.


----------



## Cashmere

As long as Tate ( and hopefully GSP ) are booked to whoop someone's ass at 200, I really don't give a fuck :lol.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Diaz/McGregor rematch is so dumb. And its headlining. Ha. If McGregor loses again (and I think he will) then his stock will fall hard imo. Aldo beats Edgar too, imo.


----------



## Slickback

ITS OFFICIAL. 

Nate Diaz vs Conor McGregor at 170
Aldo vs Edgar for Interim belt.


Hyped for the 2nd fight, although it shouldn't be for the interim


----------



## EyeZac

An interim belt? The champion is fighting on the same damn card!

209 all the way. Diaz hopefully by submission yet again.


----------



## BornBad

Cain Velasquez vs Travis Browne at UFC 200...


----------



## Slickback

BornBad said:


> Mark Hunt vs Travis Browne at UFC 200...



Fixed :mj



UFC 200 Poster


----------



## Chloe

Diaz to rock McGregor's shit again.


----------



## Lm2

Such a dumb main event to headline ufc 200.. such a slap in the face to actual welterweights that aren't in the csrd, and to 145 interim title when the champ is main eventing.. smh


----------



## Provo

The poster is nice, still pretty stupid main event. I do like Edgar/Aldo, it will bring a nice build to a McGregor match along the way.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cool. Aldo gets his belt back at 200 while Diaz knocks McGregor out cold.


----------



## Slickback

Ariel gone full heel since being fired. Love it :lmao


----------



## BornBad

McGregor is going to run wild on Aldo and Frankie during press conferences it's gonna be sweat. 

But no way he's beating Diaz at 170 pounds and this time Nate will not be on a boat 10 days before the fight. That match is money but not a smart move for McGregor


----------



## EyeZac

Edgar (Aldo can say it if he wants but he's always hurt so smh) must respond to McGregor with "You refused to defend the championship. Coward."

Refusing to defend the belt is worse than what DC is doing. I can't stand DC walking around with the title even though he never beat Jones but at least he's defended his fake belt. McGregor flat out refusing to defend the title, which is what he's done here, is worse than anything DC has done.


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at "worse than what DC is doing" as if DC is doing anything wrong at all.

Totally understandable that Conor would want this fight and that Diaz would want it. Said as much straight after it. Delighted it's happening and loving the salt.


----------



## BornBad

i'm not sure about Conor not wanting to defend the featherweight belt cause 3 weeks ago after the Diaz fight he said his next move was probably to go down at 145. 
That's nothing but a money move nad that's very bland


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Said it before but I always think its a bad idea for any fighter to go right back in against a guy that beat you in embarrassing fashion, thought the same thing when Aldo wanted the instant rematch and same for Conor now.

Most worrying thing about the first fight for me wasnt that he got subbed or even that he lost, it was that Conor got wobbled by a basic combo from a guy whos never really been known for his power. After all those years watching guys crumble and break under McGregors left hand, to see the same thing happen to him from a simple two piece was sad. Once the chin goes it doesnt recover, would like to see Conor get back to the more elusive style he had pre-UFC and stop thinking he can walk through anything.


----------



## Walls

I think Diaz/Conor 2 is a bad idea for Conor and really isn't worthy of the UFC 200 main event. After seeing what happened in the first fight, I don't see Conor winning. And this isn't me jumping off his bandwagon because he lost. Still a massive fan, I just don't see him winning the rematch based off the circumstances of the first fight. At least with Aldo/Edgar 2 for the Interim Title, people will hopefully shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## Provo

EyeZac said:


> Edgar (Aldo can say it if he wants but he's always hurt so smh) must respond to McGregor with "You refused to defend the championship. Coward."
> 
> Refusing to defend the belt is worse than what DC is doing. I can't stand DC walking around with the title even though he never beat Jones but at least he's defended his fake belt. McGregor flat out refusing to defend the title, which is what he's done here, is worse than anything DC has done.


McGregor isn't refusing anything, Diaz/McGregor is the bigger money fight. McGregor has a bigger risk losing to Diaz then to Aldo or Edgar.

And what is DC doing thats bad? Jones got stripped, DC won it and now Jones is back he's gonna defend it against him.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Interim FW while the FW champ is on the same card is BS.

On the plus side, Nate is main eventing the biggest UFC PPV ever, who would've thought :lol


Edgar/Aldo should be a good fight though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Conor would be dumb to try to mock Edgar and Aldo (especially Edgar) at the buildup like that poster said. He will lose his shit when he gets called a coward just like when Nate said he was on steroids. I need more DC/Jones buildup in the meantime. Jones live via Skype from jail with the glass and corded phone please :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker

I never even realized how sweet those pressers are gonna be. Damn, Conor might completely lose it.


----------



## Blackbeard

I don't know why people are so shocked about Diaz vs. McGregor II being the main event, that was a no brainer unless GSP was coming back.

And Frankie vs. Aldo II for the interim title makes sense. Sure it should be for the full FW title but I look at it as a precauction measure from _Zuffa_. IF Conor beats Diaz he won't be going back down to 145lbs.



> *UFC 200* So far
> 
> Nate Diaz vs. Conor McGregor
> Jose Aldo vs. Frankie Edgar
> Cain Velasquez vs. Travis Browne
> Johny Hendricks vs. Kelvin Gastelum
> Gegard Mousasi vs. Derick Brunson
> Diego Sanchez vs. Joe Lauzon
> Takanori Gomi vs. Jim Miller


Not bad, I can dig it.


----------



## Buttermaker

Northcut vs Enrique Marin was just announced for 200.. Co main event I believe.


----------



## samizayn

Takers Revenge said:


> Northcut vs Enrique Marin was just announced for 200.. *Co main event* I believe.


Not on your life!


----------



## Buttermaker

samizayn said:


> Not on your life!


That would be something if true. Dana probably wants to.


----------



## Blackbeard

Apparently Dana, Lorenzo and John Kavanagh all tried to talk Conor out of the rematch, or at least get the weight down to 155lbs. That actually makes me respect Conor at little, he wants to avenge the loss under the same circumstances. Good luck to him.


----------



## BornBad

Jon Jones should be released from jail on Thursday following a hearing on a probation violation stemming from a traffic stop for drag racing last week in New Mexico.

According to Bernalillo County spokesperson Tim Korte when speaking to FOX Sports, Jones appeared in front of Judge Michael Martinez where his probation was revoked and then reinstated with several conditions.

Jones will no longer be allowed to drive without permission given from his probation officer after two separate incidents in the past three months where he's received traffic citations.

Jones will also be subject to 60 hours of community service, a driving education course and anger management classes.

The judge ruled against a motion from the prosecution to place a curfew on Jones, so that will not affect the former light heavyweight champion. Jones' defense argued that because of his rigorous training schedule ahead of his next fight, a curfew would curtail his preparation.

The judge agreed and struck that part of the plea agreement from the new deal.

At the end of the proceedings, the judge addressed Jones directly, who entered the courtroom wearing a full orange uniform from the detention center and handcuffs for the court proceedings.

"Take this seriously," Martinez warned Jones after his second traffic stop in the span of just three months.
foxsports.com


----------



## ReignsCantDraw

This prediction may be bold, as it looks like the vast majority are picking Diaz, but I actually think McGregor wins this rematch.


----------



## EyeZac

Provo said:


> McGregor isn't refusing anything, Diaz/McGregor is the bigger money fight. McGregor has a bigger risk losing to Diaz then to Aldo or Edgar..


Nope.

Dana said they wanted him to defend the belt. McGregor refused. People can spin it anyway they want but McGregor is using this rematch nonsense as a way to not defend the 145 belt.


----------



## Bazzil

Is there a reason 'surprised' is misspelt on the 200 poster?


----------



## Blackbeard

Bazzil said:


> Is there a reason 'surprised' is misspelt on the 200 poster?


:lmao :lmao :lmao

_Zuffa_'s marketing department can't even get the poster right for the biggest event of the year :mj4


----------



## Godway

Jones trying to be Tyson and do the "fighting straight from jail" gimmick.


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> Nope.
> 
> Dana said they wanted him to defend the belt. McGregor refused. People can spin it anyway they want but McGregor is using this rematch nonsense as a way to not defend the 145 belt.


Seems like theres arguments from both sides. Dana is a notorious liar though so who knows


----------



## Provo

McGregor said himself after the fight he wanted to go back to 145 to shut Aldo up. Since when has the fighter the last call about a fight, at the end of the day its Dana that makes the fight not McGregor. I'm sure Dana is just selling the fight. 

Unless UFC has some suprise bout, Aldo/Edgar should be the co-main event.

Fellow dutchie Mousasi on the card to :mark::mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> Seems like theres arguments from both sides. Dana is a notorious liar though so who knows


Something tells me Dana is telling the truth this time. Conor has probably convinced himself that he's got what it takes to beat Nate and that he messed up in the first fight. And I'd also imagine he's not particularly keen on cutting back to 145lbs again, I mean we all saw how happy and healthy he looked during the build up.

IF Conor avenges his loss I honestly don't think he'll face the Frankie vs. Edgar winner. He'll probably move to Lightweight permanently IMO.

Featherweight will be a last resort.

EDIT - *Frankie vs. Edgar* :CENA


----------



## SonoShion

Conor the underdog now.

:vince$


----------



## Blade Runner

How weird that the ME for UFC 200 isn't even a title match. That should be some sort of confirmation that GSP/Lawler isn't happening on the same card


----------



## Blackbeard

So it turns out Holly Holm turned down the opportunity to face Cyborg at 198 :no:

I guess she's not as fearless as I once thought she was unk3


----------



## Blade Runner

Blackbeard said:


> So it turns out Holly Holm turned down the opportunity to face Cyborg at 198 :no:
> 
> I guess she's not as fearless as I once thought she was unk3


Cyborg hasn't even fought in the UFC yet. It makes complete sense that Holms would be out for a bigger match. She should be getting an immediate rematch with Tate seing that she had her beat up until the last minute of the fight


----------



## Blackbeard

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Cyborg hasn't even fought in the UFC yet. It makes complete sense that Holms would be out for a bigger match. She should be getting an immediate rematch with Tate seing that she had her beat up until the last minute of the fight


There's no bigger match out there for Holly at the moment unless it's Tate or Rousey and those two will be facing each other next. 

Beating Cyborg would be a huge statement and would put her in the front line to face the winner of Tate vs. Rousey III.

Plus she already went on record in the past saying she'd be willing to face Cyborg :quimby 

Very disappointed in Holly :sad:


----------



## SonoShion

They want to make money with Cyborg. Feed her some jobbers first.


----------



## Blade Runner

Blackbeard said:


> There's no bigger match out there for Holly at the moment unless it's Tate or Rousey and those two will be facing each other next.
> 
> Beating Cyborg would be a huge statement and would put her in the front line to face the winner of Tate vs. Rousey III.
> 
> Plus she already went on record in the past saying she'd be willing to face Cyborg :quimby
> 
> Very disappointed in Holly :sad:


A part of me thinks it's the UFC themselves that wouldn't want the fight between Holms and Cyborg to happen. They DID pick Leslie Smith to fight Cyborg which on paper looks like a complete mismatch. Something tells me that they want to keep Cyborg looking strong for a potential Cyborg/Rousey down the road


Holms is smart not to take the fight. At least right now she's in the title mix and as far as I know nothing has been confirmed about Rousey/Tate happening next, it's simply in the plans. If for whatever reason one of them gets hurt/can't make it on time then Holms would be immediately there to fill that spot -- maybe she's fearful of a loss to Cyborg, but maybe she's just taking a "wait and see" approach to the whole title situation before getting involved in another fight that wouldn't be AS big for her


----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard said:


> IF Conor avenges his loss I honestly don't think he'll face the *Frankie vs. Edgar* winner. He'll probably move to Lightweight permanently IMO.


I'm curious, how does this work out?


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> I'm curious, how does this work out?


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I don't know how I managed to type that :maury


----------



## EyeZac

Holly turning down the Cyborg fight is stupid if she expects to be the next challenger for Tate. She's not getting that shot before Rousey. Tate is smart and understands that she'll get more money than ever before by sitting until Rousey returns. Don't stuff that up like Holm did.

Holm knew that Ronda was the next challenger. She has no claim to the title because she walked into the cage knowing that the winner faces Rousey. It was stated multiple times and Holm can't complain about getting a title shot until Rousey has her day.


----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I don't know how I managed to type that :maury


Is it a foregone conclusion to you that Frankie wins?


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> Is it a foregone conclusion to you that Frankie wins?


8*D

Momentum is definitely with Frankie at the moment. He's like a man possessed who won't stop until he's got that FW strap around his waist.

And who knows what Aldo's going to be like after getting knocked out. I don't like his chances much. The first fight became competitive once Aldo slowed down. Frankie's cardio is relentless and he's got an insane amount of heart, I wouldn't be surprised if he stopped Jose in the 4th or 5th round this time.


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> Holly turning down the Cyborg fight is stupid if she expects to be the next challenger for Tate. She's not getting that shot before Rousey. Tate is smart and understands that she'll get more money than ever before by sitting until Rousey returns. Don't stuff that up like Holm did.
> 
> Holm knew that Ronda was the next challenger. She has no claim to the title because she walked into the cage knowing that the winner faces Rousey. It was stated multiple times and Holm can't complain about getting a title shot until Rousey has her day.


Maybe she thought 198 wasn't enough time to prepare for Cyborg. Because I think Holly is the only one in the UFC that can beat Cyborg with her counterattacking style. 

Maybe its still possible they do a rematch with Holm/Tate at 200, because if Holm wins then the Rousey rematch will be more popular again.


----------



## Blackbeard

If Holly Holm does indeed end up facing Miesha Tate next then I will gladly eat my words. And I agree, Holly's probably one of the worst style match ups for Cyborg on the roster. She's also physically one of the few who could maybe out muscle her in the clinch IMO.


----------



## samizayn

Have a little giggle at this:






Faker than the pro wrestling he supposedly hates so much


----------



## Slickback

Man he is going to get slaughtered if he ever steps into the octagon.


----------



## BornBad

Cristiane "Cyborg" Jusino's highly anticipated UFC debut was made official earlier this week when UFC officials confirmed she'd be fighting Leslie Smith at UFC 198 later this year.

All but two of Cyborg's (15-1, 1 NC) wins have come by way of stoppage, and she doesn't see that streak changing when he steps inside the UFC's Octagon for the first time.

"Leslie is a very tough girl, most of her fights end by decision," Cyborg told TMZ Sports. "I don't know if it will be a KO or submission, but I do know it will be worthy of a UFC performance bonus from Dana White."

Cyborg made it clear she likes Smith, noting she is "nice" and "polite" to her, but one person she doesn't care for much at all is former UFC women's bantamweight champion Ronda Rousey. A fight between Rousey and Cyborg has been a discussion among the UFC brass, MMA media and fans for years, but it never came to fruition because Cyborg can't make the bantamweight limit of 135-pounds.

Cyborg will be debuting vs. Smith at a catchweight of 140-pounds. It is unclear at this time whether or not she will ever attempt to make 135-pounds, but her cutting down to 135-pounds is unlikely considering IVs are now banned under the UFC banner.

Cyborg is still interested in the fight with Rousey, who has been out of action since her shocking title loss to Holly Holm at UFC 193 this past November, despite the fact the belt would not be on the line.

"Since she is no longer the champ, and I am officially in the UFC," she said, "I do not see any reason why the fight between us can't happen."

With MMA legal in New York State now, Cyborg believes New York would be the perfect location for her long-awaited fight with Rowdy.

"I realize Holly Holm kicked her into retirement, but maybe after [UFC 198] we could settle the feud in New York when the UFC comes to Madison Square Garden.

If Rousey decides to not return to active MMA competition quite yet and focus on her Hollywood career and other things outside the cage, the current Invicta FC featherweight champion of course has a plan B.

"If Ronda is still retired, or has thought of a few more excuses to not fight me, then maybe Holly Holm or Miesha Tate are willing to fight. I want to make the biggest fights the fans want to see."


Cyborg taking no prisoners already


----------



## Buttermaker

Both guys desperately want a shot at Conor, unfortunately they will not get it with a win. I don't think Conor can make it anymore. Hope I'm wrong tho. 
However Aldo straight up refuses to get taken down for some reason. Frankie has a tough obstacle to overcome with this fight.


----------



## Dangerous PP

If McGregor loses again he is done as a draw


----------



## Walls

He wouldn't be done as a draw but his drawing power would be diminished a bit. I wonder what the press conference for 200 will be like considering Edgar/Aldo will be fighting for a belt that means even less than a normal interim belt and they will be sitting on a stage with the guy who has the actual belt and he's fighting on the same fucking card :lmao I mean, we all know Conor is "above" them in the UFC as far as management is concerned but to put it front and center like that is kind of cold. Conor is going to have Diaz, Edgar and Aldo talking shit to him and I can't wait for Conor to go off on them.


----------



## BornBad

I don't think McGregor will talk a lot of trash about Diaz and Edgar but he's going to run on Aldo after all the shit he said on twitter straight after the fight at 196. 

I don't see the draw power of McGregor being hurt so fast even if he lost to Diaz again.


----------



## Provo

Mcgregor will still be a draw, win or loss. Like Ronda is still a draw.


----------



## Slickback

Probably wont talk as much shit, but I hope he still does. Makes these press conferences more entertaining


----------



## Blackbeard

I can't stop staring at your sig................


----------



## RKing85

It's been proven many times that your peak as a draw comes after your peak as an actual fighter. See Chuck Liddell, Randy Couture, Anderson Silva, Chael Sonnen as examples.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15116018/daniel-cormier-injured-rematch-jon-jones-ufc-197



> *Daniel Cormier injures leg, out for UFC 197 rematch with Jon Jones*
> 
> A highly anticipated light heavyweight title rematch between Daniel Cormier and Jon Jones at UFC 197 later this month is off, as Cormier has been forced to pull out with a leg injury.
> 
> Sources confirmed the development to ESPN.com on Friday, following an initial report by BJPenn.com. UFC officials have not yet commented on Cormier's withdrawal or indicated whether Jones will remain on the April 23 card in Las Vegas.
> 
> Cormier (17-1) was scheduled to make his second title defense. He lost to Jones in a prior meeting at UFC 182 in January 2015, but won the title in his very next fight after Jones was stripped of the 205-pound belt because of disciplinary reasons.
> 
> Cormier did not immediately return requests for comment.
> 
> The UFC 197 headliner was put in jeopardy earlier this week, when Jones (21-1) was arrested on Tuesday in Albuquerque, New Mexico, for violating his probation. Jones is currently under probation as part of a plea agreement for a felony hit-and-run charge last year. He was cleared to travel to Las Vegas and remain in the fight on Thursday, however, after appearing before a judge.
> 
> Currently, a flyweight championship bout between Demetrious Johnson (23-2-1) and Henry Cejudo (10-0) is slated as the UFC 197 co-main event. The pay-per-view card will take place at MGM Grand Garden Arena.


----------



## Ray

Anthony Johnson's probably ready to Rumble. Call him up and make it an interim title fight.


----------



## Cashmere

When I first saw that report, I thought that shit was a lame April Fools joke... Srs. 

Bones vs Rumble sounds good. Fuck outta here with Mighty Mouse main-eventing.


----------



## Slickback

For fucks sakes, how ironic that it ended DC who costed this fight after all the shit Jones got into. They're saying it might be moved to 200 but Id much rather have Jones vs Rumble at 197. But idk if it makes sense before DC/Jones because it won't be for a title? 

I NEED TO SEE THE GOAT BACK ASAP


----------



## BornBad

Jon Jones vs Officer Brown confirmed :jonjones


----------



## Walls

Jones/Rumble would make me very happy. Doubt Jones takes the fight on such short notice, though. He wouldn't fight Chael on short notice and with him getting arrested and it being so close, I don't see Jon taking the fight.


----------



## Buttermaker

Nope another cars ruined. Much like the original UFC 196.


----------



## Irish Jet

Everyone expects Jones to turn down a replacement but I wouldn't be shocked if he takes it. He's been out for a long time and could do with the positive PR that taking a fight with Rumble or whoever would bring, would pay his fans back some too. Will get rid of any ring rust too prior to the DC fight.


----------



## Slickback

Takers Revenge said:


> Nope another cars ruined. Much like the original UFC 196.


Man fuck 4 times in a row Mighty Mouse was the comain event and the main event was cancelled.


----------



## Blackbeard

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15116018/daniel-cormier-injured-rematch-jon-jones-ufc-197


I guess that thread on _Sherdog_ was true after all unk3

Please god make _Zuffa_ relace DC with Rumble! :fingerscrossed


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Imagine if Jones doesn't take a Rumble match and the main event becomes Mighty Mouse :mj4


----------



## SonoShion

Please Jones take the Rumble fight & DC at 200.


----------



## Blackbeard

What about Alexander Gustafsson? Is he free and healthy at the moment?

Either him or Rumble would do IMO. I really don't want to see Bones vs. DC II at 200, we've already got a rematch on that card.


----------



## BornBad

http://www.instagram.com/p/BDtOEqDsDIL/

Johnny doing this for his fans roud


----------



## Stormbringer

If Johnson is the main event I'll pass. His fights just bore the fuck out of me. They said they'd ban me from Buffalo Wild Wings if I fell alseep again.

Can we just kill off the flyweight division? They gave it a shot, but if couldn't draw horse flies to horse shit!


----------



## Blackbeard

BornBad said:


> http://www.instagram.com/p/BDtOEqDsDIL/
> 
> Johnny doing this for his fans roud


Good guy Jon Jones taking on all comers for the fans :jonjones

Who's realistically able to step in at the moment?


----------



## Irish Jet

Called it. Good man.


----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard said:


> Good guy Jon Jones taking on all comers for the fans :jonjones
> 
> Who's realistically able to step in at the moment?


He did say Heavyweight and Light Heavyweight. I say Hunt didn't take any shots vs Mir so I throw his name in the hat. I would be a test for Jones and a marketing chip for Hunt, if either won.

As for Light Heavyweight, well...I don't know.


----------



## samizayn

Honchkrow said:


> When I first saw that report, I thought that shit was a lame April Fools joke... Srs.
> 
> Bones vs Rumble sounds good. Fuck outta here with Mighty Mouse main-eventing.


Oh my god, it's real? Oh my goddddddddddddd


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> He did say Heavyweight and Light Heavyweight. I say *Hunt* didn't take any shots vs Mir so I throw his name in the hat. I would be a test for Jones and a marketing chip for Hunt, if either won.
> 
> As for Light Heavyweight, well...I don't know.


Holy moly. As much as I admire Jon's willingness to fight HW's facing someone like Mark Hunt would be incredibly risky. He'd be wise to turn that down and I wouldn't blame him.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716342835688157184


----------



## Irish Jet

Ariel reporting that Rumble apparently doesn't want the fight.

I would fucking love a Gus rematch.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

The nerves kicked in and DC just couldn't handle it
@B-Dawg


----------



## SonoShion

Blackbeard said:


> What about Alexander Gustafsson? Is he free and healthy at the moment?
> 
> Either him or Rumble would do IMO. I really don't want to see Bones vs. DC II at 200, we've already got a rematch on that card.


Both the main & co main so far are rematches :/


----------



## Cashmere

Irish Jet said:


> I would fucking love a Gus rematch.


Hell yeah. Gus had that boy looking like a vegetable.










Gus winning by points this time if it happens :mark:.


----------



## Blackbeard

I've read a few reports that claim Rashad Evans is being considered :ugh2

IMO There's really only one viable opponent out there for Jon Jones......



Spoiler: 2 Million Buys Easy!


----------



## Ray

Jon Jones vs. Matt Hamill 2

The rematch we've all been waiting for


----------



## BornBad

Blackbeard said:


> I've read a few reports that claim Rashad Evans is being considered :ugh2


Still better than Ovince St. Preux ( serious candidate for Helwani )


----------



## Blackbeard

FYI 197 still has Pettis vs. Barboza to look forward to :drose



BornBad said:


> Still better than Ovince St. Preux ( serious candidate for Helwani )


At least he's a fresh opponent :draper2

I watched Bones handle Evans with ease four years ago. Nothing I've seen from Rashad since then has made me interested in seeing that rematch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I still hope we get a Jones return at 197 but any fight they do is lackluster compared to that DC/Jones rematch everyone wanted to see. :hogan

That card's really not that great outside of the Pettis fight. Don't give a fuck about Mighty Mouse's title defenses. If Jones doesn't fight and they scrap the fight altogether, they best offer that card for free on FS1 like they did with the other one.


----------



## Stormbringer

Agreed. Mighty Mouse equals no buys. They need to learn that he isn't a draw and consequently the flyweights aren't either. Him being the co-main just takes a spot from some other marquee match that could be a star maker or legend spot.

Free tv is probably best if Jones doesn't get an opponent. At least they don't have to cancel. It's good UFC has a safety net now.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716391386568855552


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Cashmere

Preux's takedown defense is garbage. Bones is gonna run through him. Round 1 stoppage. Fuck these matchmakers.


----------



## Blackbeard

I can't wait to see OSP vs. DC at UFC 200 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback

Lol belts dont mean shit anymore


----------



## Cashmere

I see April Fools is in late effect :mj


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Still better than a Mighty Mouse Main Event I guess.

But lol at this being a title fight


----------



## Slickback

At this point mighty mouse fight is more intriguing cause its atleast mroe competitive. But im glad we still get to see Jones fight


----------



## Irish Jet

OSP fighting for an interim belt? wat

SCENES if he won. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> The nerves kicked in and DC just couldn't handle it
> @B-Dawg


Fuck you fuccboi


----------



## Stormbringer

Honchkrow said:


> Preux's takedown defense is garbage. Bones is gonna run through him. Round 1 stoppage. Fuck these matchmakers.


At least we get a fight. And why not let Jones defend the title he never lost?


----------



## Mr. Socko

On the plus side, OSP has got good reach (nothing on Bones though) and solid boxing so that may pose some difficulties for Jon early on.
I have Jones winning it in the 3rd after a scare or two in the 1st round.


----------



## Slickback

DX-Superkick said:


> At least we get a fight. And why not let Jones defend the title he never lost?


Cause thats a complete "FUCK YOU" to Daniel Cormier


----------



## EyeZac

DC proving once again he is Jones' bitch.


----------



## samizayn

BornBad said:


> Still better than Ovince St. Preux ( serious candidate for Helwani )


Helwani nose.


Wait, I'm confused. OSP is fighting Jones for the interim HW belt? What the fuck?


----------



## Stormbringer

Light Heavyweight Championship. I know OSP is last minute, but has he been on a roll? Last fight I saw was when he hurt his foot.


----------



## Slickback

samizayn said:


> Helwani nose.
> 
> 
> Wait, I'm confused. OSP is fighting Jones for the interim HW belt? What the fuck?


Dana White: Jones-OSP is for interim title because Jones 'never lost his title in the Octagon'








lol.


----------



## BornBad

Interim titles for everybody.

hey it's not like :jonjones still walk around with some belt... Oh wait !


----------



## Irish Jet

Aldo has completely lost his mind. His recent interviews are cringeworthy.


----------



## Lm2

jones vs osp for the interim title... smh this company i tell yah


----------



## Stormbringer

Seeing a lot of hate in here right now. Guys let it go, Jones is fighting someone, be happy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Agreed. Don't care that much that its against OSP. We avoid fucking Mighty Mouse headlining. We get to see a taste of Jones back before the DC match. This may answer some of the questions people have (mainly @Blackbeard ) about Jones being rusty after a long layoff. I mean it may be quick work but its still good buildup for the eventual Jones/Cormier match. Also if we are getting a big NYC card later this year you can stick the rematch on that card and it'll be huge.


----------



## RKing85

It's short notice, so you kind of have to take what you can get in terms of a short notice replacement.

But fuck off UFC with this interim title bullshit. It needs to stop. Interm titles are never okay.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rockland said:


> Agreed. Don't care that much that its against OSP. We avoid fucking Mighty Mouse headlining. We get to see a taste of Jones back before the DC match. *This may answer some of the questions people have* (mainly @Blackbeard ) *about Jones being rusty after a long layoff*. I mean it may be quick work but its still good buildup for the eventual Jones/Cormier match. Also if we are getting a big NYC card later this year you can stick the rematch on that card and it'll be huge.


That's a great point. This will be a good opportunity for Bones to shake off any rust.

And we'll be able to see if his new found love of weigh lifting will have any detriment to his body/cardio/movement.

People will always find something to complain about though. We're lucky there was even a Top Ten LHW available and willing to replace DC on such short notice.


----------



## Lm2

not hating, just why is there a need for interim title, im glad OSP stepped up, but really its DC first time pulling out, just another money grab.


----------



## Blackbeard

That's fair enough. Yeah the interim title is basically just for marketing purposes, it's to let the audience know the Bones vs. DC II fight will still happen later in the year and that Jon Jones (or OSP 8*D) is the clear #1 contender.


----------



## Lm2

But you don't need to have an interim title fight to prove you are the number one contender lol i get JBJ never lost but come on man he doesnt need a interim title to prove hes number one


----------



## RKing85

I hate interim titles so much. As noted, they mean nothing. They are indeed nothing more than a cash grab. Hearing Cormier will be good to go in August/September. So it's not like he is going to be out for a year or anything. Not out long enough to warrant an interm title. 

IMO, there has never been a single instance where an interim title was justified. You either defend your title, or you get stripped.


----------



## Blackbeard

Interim titles are a good idea for when a champion suffers a severe injury (ACL for example) that will put them out of action for more than six months IMO.

But yeah, _Zuffa_ are just using them as marketing tools these days. There is absolutely no reason that Jose Aldo vs. Frankie Edgar II should be for an interim title. Conor McGregor should vacate his Featherweight title since it's blatantly obvious he's not going back down to that division.


----------



## Lm2

imo the only interim title fights that are justified are when brock and cain got hurt, or when cruz got hurt.


----------



## BornBad

Irish Jet said:


> Aldo has completely lost his mind. His recent interviews are cringeworthy.



He sounds like a straight hater these days, it's very sad to see how much McGregor was humble in victory and Aldo acting like a child who broke his toy...


----------



## Blackbeard

Legendmaker said:


> imo the only interim title fights that are justified are when brock and cain got hurt, or when cruz got hurt.


Was Frank Mir champion when he had his motorcycle accident? That would of been a justifiable time for an interim title.


----------



## Lm2

yes arlosvski faced sylvia for the interim title.


----------



## Provo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715730885669232640
:grin2:


----------



## Stormbringer

What the hell? :lol


----------



## Memphis7

so guys conor vs nate 2 who do you think is winning ?


----------



## Changes

Memphis7 said:


> so guys conor vs nate 2 who do you think is winning ?


I'm betting on Connor. This is going to be his biggest fight in his career. Heck, the biggest fight for any MMA fighter could ever get. Not to mention, he seem to have taken his loss personally. I assume Connor will train at a Whiplash-level; pure insanity at the gym and press conference. All in all, he's going to do whatever it takes to win fairly.


----------



## Changes

After checking out WM32 results, I'm so glad I quit tuning into wrestling in 2016 and became a UFC (casual) fan instead. The road to UFC 200 may just be the most exciting hype in the history of sports and I'm enjoying the ride!


----------



## EyeZac

Does this build have a story about a bus and a carrot? No? Until it does it'll forever be second place at best.


----------



## Chloe

Memphis7 said:


> so guys conor vs nate 2 who do you think is winning ?


Nate. Conor didn't just lose a physical fight the first time, Nate put the quit in him. As Conor himself said "the will doesn't match the skill".


----------



## Slickback

If anything, Id think it would be more one sided than the first fight. Nate will have a full camp this time so his skills and timing will be on point from the starts and his conditioning would be even better which is crazy.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I'm hoping Conor works on his cardio and gets used to fighting with the extra weight on him. He piled on the bulk and went for haymakers in the first Diaz fight, completely abandoned his movement and striking style that got him to the dance. He also arrogantly thought he could walk through a WW's punches. Hopefully he gets his shit together and wins the rematch.

Hate on Conor and Ronda all you want, but they are huge assets to the UFC and the sport overall if they can get back to their winning ways.


----------



## Slickback

No Chill :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker

That northcut poster is fucking gold


----------



## UFCNFL

People seem to be forgetting that Conor was arguably winning until late into the 2nd round when Nate hit him with that combo. Conor was actually showing some decent jiu jitsu before that. As long as he works on his cardio and doesn't try to be too flashy, he can certainly win this.


----------



## Blackbeard

UFCNFL said:


> People seem to be forgetting that Conor was arguably winning until late into the 2nd round when Nate hit him with that combo. Conor was actually showing some decent jiu jitsu before that. As long as he works on his cardio and doesn't try to be too flashy, he can certainly win this.


I scored the first round for Nate :draper2


----------



## Walls

I had Conor winning the first round, easily. Also, had no idea Jones/OSP was for an interim title until reading through this thread. Really stupid idea.


----------



## Buttermaker

What isnt stupid and involves Jon Jones is him hiring his nutritionist as a personal driver..


----------



## BornBad

Cormier says he would gladly offer a helping hand to Saint Preux to get him ready to face Jones at UFC 197 if he wanted to travel to San Jose to work with his team at American Kickboxing Academy over the next few weeks.

"I don't mind playing spoiler. Ovince Saint Preux needs to know that not only me but every other guy at the American Kickboxing Academy are ready and open to open those doors in trying to help him accomplish his goals," Cormier said. "Get trained by the best team in the business."



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717085065725935616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717086888398446592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717094086742638592
:Ha


----------



## Slickback

UFCNFL said:


> People seem to be forgetting that Conor was arguably winning until late into the 2nd round when Nate hit him with that combo. Conor was actually showing some decent jiu jitsu before that. As long as he works on his cardio and doesn't try to be too flashy, he can certainly win this.


Doesn't mean shit really. Its who wins the fight overall.

Chad Mendes was smashing Conor for nearly two whole rounds so...


----------



## Blackbeard

Bones is absolutely tearing apart DC on twitter :banderas


----------



## Guy LeDouche

My god DC's a bigger fucking crybaby than Johnny Hendricks. Jose Aldo isn't far off either at this point.


----------



## EyeZac

DC has definitely taken the biggest crybaby title from Johnny Hendricks.


----------



## Slickback

Pretty good comeback from DC though :banderas.

Especially that running away from car crash part


----------



## Rookie of the Year

DC can make all the valid points he wants about Jon Jones, but he comes across so bitter and childish when speaking about Jones. That Unstoppable press conference where I think he literally said something like, "Why don't you like me?" to the crowd that liked Jones better. He might be correct in a lot of his criticisms, but nobody likes a whiner.

The big thing for me was when Cormier complained about Herb Dean being assigned to ref because he felt like Herb allowed the fight to stall against the cage. Personally, I'm not a fan of stand-ups/separations. It's not as entertaining when one fighter can just outpower the other like that, but tough shit for that fighter. Do something about it. The ref's job is to protect you from serious injury, not get you out of frustrating positions.

Jones is right on the OSP thing too. Cormier offering to help OSP doesn't help DC, because most people still view Jones as the champ, and it does look like a coward/pussy move to try and prevent Jones/DC II from happening.


----------



## Walls

Rookie of the Year said:


> DC can make all the valid points he wants about Jon Jones, but he comes across so bitter and childish when speaking about Jones. That Unstoppable press conference where I think he literally said something like, "Why don't you like me?" to the crowd that liked Jones better. He might be correct in a lot of his criticisms, but nobody likes a whiner.
> 
> *The big thing for me was when Cormier complained about Herb Dean being assigned to ref because he felt like Herb allowed the fight to stall against the cage. Personally, I'm not a fan of stand-ups/separations. It's not as entertaining when one fighter can just out power the other like that, but tough shit for that fighter. Do something about it. The ref's job is to protect you from serious injury, not get you out of frustrating positions.*
> 
> Jones is right on the OSP thing too. Cormier offering to help OSP doesn't help DC, because most people still view Jones as the champ, and it does look like a coward/pussy move to try and prevent Jones/DC II from happening.



I'm glad someone brought this up because this has bothered me since it came out. A lot of people agreed with DC because they personally found those portions of the fight boring, so when they hear that DC objected to it as well they felt like an entirely new ref should be assigned because they thought it was boring and DC didn't like it so it seems somehow justified when in reality it isn't at all. Jones was able to hold DC there because he was stronger, had more gas in the tank and was using better teqnique. I too am not a fan of stand ups/separations unless absolutely necessary. I'm of the mind that if a guy can grind you out against the fence or take you down and hold you down, tough shit. It's your job as a fighter to work out of it or not get in that position to begin with. I think a lot of refs get swayed by the booing of the live crowd when fighters get in certain positions and break them as a result, which is unprofessional in my opinion. I'd want Herb to ref my fights, personally. Him or Big John. 

And Cormier has come off like a giant bitch in all of this. Objectively it shouldn't be that way, as Cormier really is the "good guy" in all of this. But he does come off like a whiny bitch and offering to train OSP was a complete bitch move, imo. Jon handled it perfectly on the MMA Hour. And I also LOLed at Jon tweeting "So much for being willing to die" and then deleting it. Jon throughout this has been amazing. From his straight up serial killer responses in that Counter Punch segment when he was telling Daniel he would be fine with killing him (Rogan talked about it on his podcast and said that DC was clearly taken back with how serious Jon was with what he said and that it seemed like DC thought it was a game whereas Jones didn't), to his tweets, to bringing a belt to the presser, everything. Sucks the fight won't happen now but Jones/DC 2 at MSG doesn't sound bad.


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


>


When did Jon refuse to fight Gustafsson?


----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard said:


> When did Jon refuse to fight Gustafsson?


After the first fight, EVERYONE said it was too close and should be an immediate rematch. Jon said no and opted to fight DC to clean out the division. Jones was then called a pussy by MMA fans and "professionals."


----------



## Slickback

Tony Ferguson out; Rashad Evans vs. Glover Teixeira set as new main event


FUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK NOOOOO


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> Tony Ferguson out; Rashad Evans vs. Glover Teixeira set as new main event
> 
> 
> FUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK NOOOOO


Can't they just replace Ferguson? Khabib needs to fight, he's been out of action for almost two years.

Khabib vs. Alvarez please.


----------



## Slickback

Good luck finding a person who wants to get fed to Khabib on 10 days notice.


----------



## Buttermaker

What the hell is going on in the UFC this year? Fucking injury land.


----------



## Slickback

:mark: LOVE COWBOY


----------



## Buttermaker

Cowboy is a fucking G


----------



## RKing85

and unlike some guys who put out the halfhearted, "I'll take the fight" when they know very well there is no chance of it happening, you know Cerrone is dead serious about taking the fight.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## hayyakhan

*Mackenzie Dern join MMA*

Jiu Jitsu Girl Mackenzie Dern is going to join MMA, she started hard workout for MMA dubut. She will debut in MMA (UFC) in 2016/








Her interview 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x42gnz8_mackenzie-dern-talks-jiu-jitsu-and-her-transition-to-mma_sport


----------



## Buttermaker

Cerrone wanted to take both the Khalib fight and the Cote fight


----------



## Blackbeard

You have to respect Cowboy, he's such a fearless throwback fighter. Although tbh I don't really want to see him face Khabib. He's moved up to WW and the prospect (_slim_) of having him remove a LW contender makes no sense IMO.

Dos Anjos said he'd be willing to face Khabib at 200 :hmm:


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Dada 5000 posted this to his instagram and then removed it.


----------



## samizayn

Not Ferguson! Fuck.


hayyakhan said:


> Jiu Jitsu Girl Mackenzie Dern is going to join MMA, she started hard workout for MMA dubut. She will debut in MMA (UFC) in 2016/
> Her interview
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x42gnz8_mackenzie-dern-talks-jiu-jitsu-and-her-transition-to-mma_sport


Cant wait for her, Buchecha and the other bjj guys to fight in the ufc


----------



## Blackbeard

:sodone


----------



## Bubz

Mark Hunt wanted to fight Jones apparantly...WHY COULDN'T THIS HAVE HAPPENED.


----------



## Slickback

*Re: Mackenzie Dern join MMA*



hayyakhan said:


> Jiu Jitsu Girl Mackenzie Dern is going to join MMA, she started hard workout for MMA dubut. She will debut in MMA (UFC) in 2016/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her interview
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x42gnz8_mackenzie-dern-talks-jiu-jitsu-and-her-transition-to-mma_sport


Suprised someone else here knew about her. Very talented girl.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Miesha Tate vs Amanda Nunes signed for UFC 200.

So we have a 5 round main event in Conor vs. Diaz, 5 round interim title fight in Edgar vs. Aldo, and now the 5 round women's title fight. Safe to say the main card is done. So no Lawler, GSP or RDA. Guess we need some fighters for UFC 201 and 202.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rookie of the Year said:


> Miesha Tate vs Amanda Nunes signed for UFC 200.












Kinda surprised by this, Nunes didn't exactly light the house on fire during 196. And I honestly thought they would of went with a Holly Holm rematch if Honda wasn't going to be ready yet.

_Zuffa_ either despise Holly Holm or they didn't want 200 to be full of rematches :hmm:

Oh, and I guess turning down the opportunity to face Cyborg worked out for her :mj


----------



## RKing85

google image search MacKenzie Dern people.

you are welcome.

Unlike Holm beating Rousey, or Tate beating Holm, Nunes beating Tate WOULD be a disaster. Would cost the UFC legit millions and millions of dollars. Probably tens of million.


----------



## Slickback

Ariel Helwaini's been on fucking point with the news hes been dropping so looks like this one is going ahead, which isn't what I expected. Nunes winning would turn that division into an even bigger shitshow.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717909288979722240
Cub Swanson's fight has also been promoted to the main card so perhaps Khabib's going to be put on ice. Ironic how he's now having to deal with an injury fiasco :lol


----------



## Slickback

Wonder who Holly fights now


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> Wonder who Holly fights now


Cat Zingano?


----------



## EyeZac

Crazy that UFC is having Tate fight again. Millions on the line if Tate drops the title. Rousey likely excited either way.



Blackbeard said:


> :sodone


At least three of them are in line to collect PEDs.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Cat Zingano?


Most likely but wtf is gonna happen if Nunes wins. 


200 so far


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Blackbeard said:


> _Zuffa_ either despise Holly Holm *or they didn't want 200 to be full of rematches* :hmm:


That's what I'm thinking. If they gave Holm the immediate rematch, the main events for UFC 196 and UFC 200 would be identical, which doesn't fit the whole milestone event thing.

Although, Zuffa have promised Ronda the shot at the title when she's ready to come back. So, putting Holm back in risks her winning the title back from Tate, and Rousey vs Holm II is a way tougher fight for Ronda than Rousey vs. Tate III.

And say Tate slips on a banana peel and loses to Nunes- I can't see Ronda having any trouble with Nunes either.


----------



## Cashmere

I like it. Nunes been deserving of a shot. After Tate beats her ass, then maybe Cyborg or Rousey or even Holm again. Line them up. 



Timeless said:


> Wonder who Holly fights now


Probably Alpha Cat. McMann would be a stylistic nightmare for Holm too. 

Wish it would be Peña to be honest, but she's fucking weird. Glad she's agreeing to counseling though.


----------



## TCE

Some great fight cards this weekend. 

Akhmat is Saturday night, as well. If you haven't already, check the line up, excellent card.


----------



## Buttermaker

Fuck yeah its going to be a good card.. Get to see my boy Gabriel Gonzaga knock some heads around.


----------



## Blackbeard

Honchkrow said:


> I like it. Nunes been deserving of a shot.


You're just breathing a sigh of relief because you know damn well Holly would spank Miesha's perfect derriere in a rematch 8*D


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> You're just breathing a sigh of relief because you know damn well Holly would spank Miesha's perfect derriere in a rematch 8*D


:sodone

Rear-naked choke; earlier stoppage in a rematch :kobe9


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717894875908157440
EDIT - Read Taker's comment below.


----------



## Buttermaker

Darrel Hocher has stepped in to fight Khalib according to Bleacher Report.. His only notable credentials appear to be a loss to Phillipe Nover in Bellator


----------



## Slickback

who the fuck is Darrel Hocher?


----------



## Buttermaker

I dunno.. Dont have one clue. Only recognize a couple people fought he has fought.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718188663495000064
@Honchkrow It turns out Miesha was offered the Holly rematch but choose Nunes instead :cenaooh

Clearly wanted an easy defense while she waits for Honda to convalesce :mj

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Report-Tate-Was-Offered-Holm-Rematch-at-UFC-200-Opted-to-Face-Nunes-Instead-102977


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> @[MEDIA=twitter]718188663495000064[/MEDIA]
> 
> Honchkrow It turns out Miesha was offered the Holly rematch but choose Nunes instead :cenaooh
> 
> Clearly wanted an easy defense while she waits for Honda to convalesce :mj
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Report-Tate-Was-Offered-Holm-Rematch-at-UFC-200-Opted-to-Face-Nunes-Instead-102977


So now Miesha's ducking Holm... Alrigh :mj

LOL at that Cat vs Peña fight btw. Prepare that hospital bed for Peña.


----------



## Slickback

Pena gonna get merkd


200 shaping up nicely, I feel like they still have one big thing left up their sleeve


----------



## TCE

Yeah, the co main apparently hasn't even been announced yet.

Supposedly there will be four 5 round fights. I'm really hoping for Lawler to be on it. Or they could do Bones/DC assuming Bones beats OSP (which I think is a given).


----------



## Slickback

TCE said:


> Yeah, the co main apparently hasn't even been announced yet.
> 
> Supposedly there will be four 5 round fights. I'm really hoping for Lawler to be on it. Or they could do Bones/DC assuming Bones beats OSP (which I think is a given).


Could be a long as night


----------



## SHIRLEY

So much bait 'n' switch rn


----------



## Buttermaker

I'm really hoping BJ Penn can get a fight soon. The guy looks fucking great. Just as long as it's not against a returning Nick Diaz. I want BJ to get a couple wins a featherweight and hopefully making a run at the belt. A guy can dream.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Hate the idea of more than 2 title fights. Completely trivialises any champ that's not even in a co-main spot as well as having the potential for an utter disaster (See UFC 33 and Strikeforce:Nashville)


----------



## Stormbringer

They'll be fine remember the Ronda/Correia card? They had seven fights cause Brazil wanted their TUF on ppv. Granted Ronda's fight was 34 seconds. But you get what I'm saying.

Throw in the fact that Diaz/Conor will be two fighters who walk the walk then you don't have to worry about over run or a boring as fuck Demetrious Johnson fight, then you're set.


----------



## Blackbeard

@Honchkrow

Miesha's once again reiterated her desire to become a sacrificial lamb for Cyborg :mark: 



> "*Being completely transparent, it’s a win-win situation*,” Tate told MMAjunkie.
> 
> “*(Justino) is the most beastly woman and powerful and strong and just crushes girls, and I feel like, what do I have to lose? If I go out there and I can beat Cris, I feel like that says so much and it just adds to my legacy, and I would love to have that opportunity*,” Tate said. “*And you know what? If she beats me, then it is what it is. I went up in weight. But I’m willing to take on the toughest challenges*.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/ufc-champ-miesha-tate-on-future-fight-with-cyborg-justino-a-win-win-situation

Such a refreshing stance from a Champion change. Lets hope she's able to back up these words IF Cyborg's transition to the UFC is a success.


----------



## Slickback

Meh, I'll be excited when the fight is actually announced. Wont happen as long as she has the belt


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Blackbeard said:


> @Honchkrow
> 
> Miesha's once again reiterated her desire to become a sacrificial lamb for Cyborg :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/ufc-champ-miesha-tate-on-future-fight-with-cyborg-justino-a-win-win-situation
> 
> Such a refreshing stance from a Champion change. Lets hope she's able to back up these words IF Cyborg's transition to the UFC is a success.


Pretty obvious what she's doing. Tate, like a lot of other fighters, saw Conor's approach to the Nate Diaz fight and are looking to follow suit. The crazy circumstances of Conor moving up in weight to take the challenge lead to the biggest PPV UFC have done since UFC 100, with a truckload of money coming in. And even in a loss, Conor's stock still went up, and now he's main eventing UFC 200 with even bigger monetary gain.

On top of all that, Conor still has the featherweight belt as an insurance policy. If he loses to Diaz again (which is very, very possible, as much as I love Conor), they can just turn around and say, ah well, the size difference is too much, and have Conor go back to smashing featherweights, with a future lightweight move still a possibility, since his defeats were at welterweight.

Miesha Tate wants more of those red boxer brief nights. If she beats Nunes, and when Cyborg wins her UFC debut, I would not be surprised one bit to see Tate vs. Cyborg main event a PPV later this year.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> @Honchkrow
> 
> Miesha's once again reiterated her desire to become a sacrificial lamb for Cyborg :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/ufc-champ-miesha-tate-on-future-fight-with-cyborg-justino-a-win-win-situation
> 
> Such a refreshing stance from a Champion change. Lets hope she's able to back up these words IF Cyborg's transition to the UFC is a success.


Still on for that username bet?


----------



## Blackbeard

Honchkrow said:


> Still on for that username bet?


----------



## EyeZac

Tate is the champion of 135.

Cyborg should have to fight her there. It's the same deal as it was with Ronda. I'm not going to argue with someone wanting to stay in the division where they are the champion. One punch could end a career and I'd rather a champion stay in the division they have had the most success in. Champions don't have to call out people or meet their demands. Cyborg acts like she wants these fights but she has left millions on the table by not fighting Ronda at 135.

I seriously doubt this woman is intelligent enough to change now.


----------



## Slickback

http://www.ufc.ca/news/ufc-statement-on-frank-mir-april-8-2016

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Cashmere

@Blackbeard












> "I absolutely did not turn down a rematch with Holly. It wasn't something that was brought up on the table, it wasn't something that was offered to me."


http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/ufc-miesha-tate-holly-holm-absolutely-did-not-turn-down-rematch-ufc-200-040916

There goes that story :mj


----------



## Blackbeard

Why the hell is the Croatia card on a Sunday?????? :MAD


----------



## Slickback

Gonna be some KO's tomorrow!!


----------



## McQueen

Rothwell to win via Chest Hair Friction Submission.

Should be a hell of a bout though.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

5 Heavyweight bouts... we're either in for a night of explosive action or a bunch of snoozefests.

Signed up for Tapology finally, and this is an interesting card to start on because I know the top two fights on the card, and maybe 3 or 4 fighters scattered across the rest of it.

My basic principle on the top two fights is- JDS still has something left in the tank (I hope), but Gonzaga is shot.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718604524341051393


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Embarrassing for Mir. He looked like shit and didn't do a thing in the fight with Hunt before getting sparked out. Wonder what the drug was specifically for?


----------



## Blackbeard

Rookie of the Year said:


> Wonder what the drug was specifically for?


USADA are saying they've found traces of anabolic steroid in his urine.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/frank-mir-after-test-failure-if-b-sample-isnt-clean-this-is-retirement-for-me


----------



## McQueen

If it was Zack Snyder's urine i'd ask if you could taste the anabolic steroids Blackbeard.

Sounds like Mir is contesting this. Has anyone actually proven a test was wrong?


----------



## Slickback

Didn't Yoel Romero just do that?


His career is over if he gets the 2 year ban


----------



## McQueen

Yoel Romero had help from Jesus though. Doesn't count.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Timeless said:


> Didn't Yoel Romero just do that?
> 
> 
> His career is over if he gets the 2 year ban


He proved it was "contaminated". I don't know how the testing procedures work, but I've always thought it sounded like a fishy loophole. Like does the urine sample somehow come into contact with anabolic steroids? When they go the route of it being "contaminated", I always think their lawyer has scoured the fine print of their testing procedures and gone "hang on, they didn't perform step 27 when handling the sample, it's invalid!"

If I'm just talking shit and someone can explain how it works, cool. The terminology just sounds weird to me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I don't know how steroids work for urine tests, god knows why the results come out so late. Most drugs can be found within 15 minutes of taking the test. Highly doubt a fighter can contest the results of the test. If it happens successfully though :mj4.

Normally I would hate a Sunday card but since this ones in Croatia its gonna be on midday here which is nice. I don't care for much outside of the main event but I'll watch.

I'm waiting for that card next week. :done


----------



## Ray

Romeros argument wasn't that his urine got contaminated from outside sources by a banned substance. His argument was that he took an over-the-counter approved substance, but it was found to be contaminated with banned substances that weren't listed. USADA tested a random sample of what Yoel took and it turned out to be true so he's home free.


----------



## TCE

Just a heads up for anyone who hasn't seen Curtis Blaydes fight, man is a killer. Number 1 HW prospect in the world, with an insane wrestling pedigree to his name.

He's fighting on the main card today, future champ I reckon.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TCE said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who hasn't seen Curtis Blaydes fight, man is a killer. Number 1 HW prospect in the world, with an insane wrestling pedigree to his name.
> 
> He's fighting on the main card today, future champ I reckon.


Much appreciated. There's a lot of unknowns on this card for me, I watch a lot of UFC but no other promotions, and even with UFC, I've dropped off on my prelim watching. Damn work and life getting in the way.

But it's holidays! Which is the only way I'm up to watch this live, it's 12:20am Monday morning and I'm powering through with Red Bull, Coke, coffee, chocolate, whatever I can get my hands on. Saving my beer for the main card I think, otherwise I'll get pretty drowsy. Nothing like 4am beers, right?


----------



## Stormbringer

HE'S GREASED!


----------



## Blackbeard

How long until the Gonzaga fight?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Blaydes' eye, holy fuck.


----------



## TCE

Ngannou impressed me to fuck with his takedown defense.


----------



## Stormbringer

BLACK BEAST MOTHA FUCKAS!


----------



## Buttermaker

Everytime Rothwell does that quick advance towards the cage it could easily end for Dos Santos.


----------



## Stormbringer

Well that was a waste of time.


----------



## Blackbeard

Absolutely beautiful performance from JDS. He implemented the perfect game plan and picked apart Rothwell with great movement and tremendous body shots. He's without a doubt still a top contender in this division.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Blackbeard said:


> Absolutely beautiful performance from JDS. He implemented the perfect game plan and picked apart Rothwell with great movement and tremendous body shots. He's without a doubt still a top contender in this division.


You stole my post, bitch addlin


----------



## Blackbeard

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> You stole my post, bitch addlin


You gotta be faster bruh! :squirtle


----------



## McQueen

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Absolutely beautiful performance from JDS. He implemented the perfect game plan and picked apart Rothwell with great movement and tremendous body shots. He's without a doubt still a top contender in this division.


Spot on good sir.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Excellent post Champ.

JDS did look great. Rothwell looked slow, reserved, and unable to go for any combos. Surprised he didn't even attempt to take JDS down.


----------



## Blackbeard

Screw you guys :mj2

Rothwell showed very poor fight IQ tonight. Now granted, JDS executed his gameplan with grace but I saw no attempts from Ben to try and nullify his jab, throw more kicks to stop him from bouncing on his toes nor did he seem to want to close the distance and shoot for some takedowns. He seemed lost and unable to counter JDS's superb boxing.

I will say this though, the dude is tough as nails. He absorbed a lot of shots tonight and still marched forward for all five rounds. He's got guts and tons of grit.


----------



## Slickback

TCE said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who hasn't seen Curtis Blaydes fight, man is a killer. Number 1 HW prospect in the world, with an insane wrestling pedigree to his name.
> 
> He's fighting on the main card today, future champ I reckon.


Lol got KTFO by Francis Ngannou.


Great performance by JDS. That Spartan kick was wow


----------



## TCE

Timeless said:


> Lol got KTFO by Francis Ngannou.
> 
> 
> Great performance by JDS. That Spartan kick was wow


Francis is a beast with heavy hands, though. Nothing to LOL about. And, it was a doctors stoppage, btw, but he did get rocked a couple times.

I was very shocked at Francis's takedown defense though. Curtis is a junior national champion and has inhuman strength, some high level fighters have said he's the strongest guy they've ever worked with. Was I beyond impressed with Ngannou? Absolutely, he's a real prospect. I do believe in octagon jitters though, Curtis will be back strong, mark my words.


----------



## TCE

And to the rest of the card. Black Beast has some heavy fucking hands. I know Gonzaga hasn't exactly got the chin like he did have, he's been KO'd a few times recently, but this was Lewis's biggest win by far. Lewis/Nelson next, I do think Nelson decisions him though, I don't see Lewis landing a bomb on Nelson that no one in the UFC besides Hunt has done. If Lewis stops Nelson, then he is something to be reckoned with.

JDS/Rothwell wasn't how I expected at all. Credit to Junior, he picked Ben apart. Poor Ben, so close to a title shot, as well. JDS looked good tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard

@TCE putting hexes on fighters :hogan


----------



## RKing85

good performance from JDS today, and he needed it in the worst way. He has not looked good in his last 3 fights at all and this was a much needed confidence boost for him I imagine.


----------



## Provo

JDS bullied Rothwell, what a great performance.


----------



## Slickback

Cant' seem to get higher than 50% :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Not bad for my first attempt:










My attempt to watch live here in Australia failed last night/early this morning. Wasn't just me being sawft (was partly though) but my stream fucked up, freezing every few seconds. I laid back and waiting for the stream to right itself-after a few attempts with different browsers and resetting the computer. Next thing I knew, it was 4am and midway through the prelims- which were still freezing every few seconds! So, I watched it this afternoon through a torrent in glorious HD.



> My basic principle on the top two fights is- JDS still has something left in the tank (I hope), but Gonzaga is shot.


I'm a goddamn psychic.

But I never expected 25 minutes of JDS schooling Rothwell. Thought if Cigano was going to do it, it'd be with a looping haymaker within the first two frames. Probably better it turned out this way, because instead of JDS just showing he still had power, he showed an intelligent, strategic approach to the fight. Plus Rothwell has a chin of granite, I think that overhand Dos Santos landed right before the "This Is Sparta" kick would have put away a lot of guys.

Speaking of heavyweight power, how about Derrick Lewis? Pretty average round with Gonzaga until Lewis got one clean punch through the guard that spelled the end. Nice to see we apparently have some new blood at the top end of heavyweight.

I hope Pokrajac gets another fight in the UFC. He's got some miles on him, but he had a fun fight and 205 is pretty thin as well (or at least, seems to be).

Cristina Stanciu might be my new favourite female fighter. Cute and aggressive, just the way I like them. But seriously, I think she could be a contender if she picks her spots better. After putting 150% into finishing in the first round, she was pretty much done after that. Obviously has a lot of skill and potential.

Pick of the prelims is Velickovic vs Di Chirico (yes, I had to look up the names). All-action, all-technique, and I have a soft spot for prelim fighters that fight like it's the main event of a PPV.


----------



## Certified G

Damn, Dos Santos looked great in his fight. The difference between this fight against Rothwell and his fight against Overeem is night and day. I honestly thought JDS was nearing the end of his UFC career because he looked so slow and uninterested in his fight with Overeem. I'm glad he was able to put up such a great performance, I wouldn't mind seeing him get a title shot somewhere next year if he wins another fight or two.


----------



## Buttermaker

Rookie of the Year said:


> Not bad for my first attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt to watch live here in Australia failed last night/early this morning. Wasn't just me being sawft (was partly though) but my stream fucked up, freezing every few seconds. I laid back and waiting for the stream to right itself-after a few attempts with different browsers and resetting the computer. Next thing I knew, it was 4am and midway through the prelims- which were still freezing every few seconds! So, I watched it this afternoon through a torrent in glorious HD.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a goddamn psychic.
> 
> But I never expected 25 minutes of JDS schooling Rothwell. Thought if Cigano was going to do it, it'd be with a looping haymaker within the first two frames. Probably better it turned out this way, because instead of JDS just showing he still had power, he showed an intelligent, strategic approach to the fight. Plus Rothwell has a chin of granite, I think that overhand Dos Santos landed right before the "This Is Sparta" kick would have put away a lot of guys.
> 
> Speaking of heavyweight power, how about Derrick Lewis? Pretty average round with Gonzaga until Lewis got one clean punch through the guard that spelled the end. Nice to see we apparently have some new blood at the top end of heavyweight.
> 
> I hope Pokrajac gets another fight in the UFC. He's got some miles on him, but he had a fun fight and 205 is pretty thin as well (or at least, seems to be).
> 
> Cristina Stanciu might be my new favourite female fighter. Cute and aggressive, just the way I like them. But seriously, I think she could be a contender if she picks her spots better. After putting 150% into finishing in the first round, she was pretty much done after that. Obviously has a lot of skill and potential.
> 
> Pick of the prelims is Velickovic vs Di Chirico (yes, I had to look up the names). All-action, all-technique, and I have a soft spot for prelim fighters that fight like it's the main event of a PPV.


It was free on television.. Or did no channels carry it? Cant see that being the case.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

McQueen said:


> Spot on good sir.





Rockland said:


> Excellent post Champ.
> 
> JDS did look great. Rothwell looked slow, reserved, and unable to go for any combos. Surprised he didn't even attempt to take JDS down.


Thanks for looking past the deceptions of Blackbeard Florian, brothers.

:lenny


----------



## yargor

UFC 200 card is weak as all fuck. Why isn't Ronda fighting? Why isn't Punk debuting? Bullshit and boring card. Fuck UFC.


----------



## Blackbeard

yargor said:


> UFC 200 card is weak as all fuck. Why isn't Ronda fighting? Why isn't Punk debuting? Bullshit and boring card. Fuck UFC.


:mj

Ronda's still convalescing/shooting movies and Phil just had back surgery.


----------



## BornBad

http://www.abqjournal.com/754726/ne...-jones-faced-racial-profiling-complaints.html

"Officer Brown all over the news in Albuquerque after reporters dig up how many times he has been in trouble for racial profiling in the past. I'm definitely not want to pull the race card but at the same time I'm not really surprised about this discovery. Having him stand there, look me in the eyes and accuse me of things him and I both know I didn't do, made me feel betrayed by the community, he made me feel absolutely powerless. Now I understand why so many people are against law-enforcement. Officer brown has almost single-handedly ruined my trust in law-enforcement. The sad thing about it is I actually went to school for criminal justice, I wanted to be an officer myself. Fortunately I know better than to let one bad apple ruin my views of a whole group. Just glad someone is finally bringing light to who I was dealing with that night." 

:jonjones


----------



## Flair Shot

yargor said:


> UFC 200 card is weak as all fuck. Why isn't Ronda fighting? Why isn't Punk debuting? Bullshit and boring card. Fuck UFC.


Generic casual fan comment # 226


----------



## Slickback

Certified G said:


> Damn, Dos Santos looked great in his fight. The difference between this fight against Rothwell and his fight against Overeem is night and day. I honestly thought JDS was nearing the end of his UFC career because he looked so slow and uninterested in his fight with Overeem. I'm glad he was able to put up such a great performance, I wouldn't mind seeing him get a title shot somewhere next year if he wins another fight or two.


Tbf Overeem was circling JDS on the outside a lot more so it was harder to land the shots


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Takers Revenge said:


> It was free on television.. Or did no channels carry it? Cant see that being the case.


Here in Australia, UFC is on cable TV. I can't afford cable lol.


----------



## Buttermaker

Rookie of the Year said:


> Here in Australia, UFC is on cable TV. I can't afford cable lol.


Well damn that's too bad lol

Two events next week boys. This Rizin event doesn't have the fire power the other events had but its such a spectacle that the events is very exciting. Excited to see Fujita back in the ring and I guess im excited for the tag team grappling, but again Im not sure.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rookie of the Year said:


> Here in Australia, UFC is on cable TV. I can't afford cable lol.


I am in a similar situation. Ever since the UFC moved to BT I've been forced to use streams, so I feel your pain :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Blackbeard said:


> I am in a similar situation. Ever since the UFC moved to BT I've been forced to use streams, so I feel your pain :mj2


It's ridiculous aye. Have no idea why it was so terrible for UFC Croatia. I'm watching Raw right now on the same site and it's working perfectly.


----------



## Slickback

Fujita coming out of retirement??/ THis isn't gonna end well :mj2


----------



## RKing85

While this Rizin card is okay, it certainly wasn't what I hoped for for Rizin's follow up event.


----------



## Buttermaker

Edit: Just got a notification I've been waiting on for a long time. BJ Penn vs. Denis Siver at UFC 199 :woo :woo


----------



## Blackbeard

Takers Revenge said:


> Edit: Just got a notification I've been waiting on for a long time. BJ Penn vs. Denis Siver at UFC 199 :woo :woo


Should be a good barometer to see how much BJ has left at this stage in his career.


----------



## Slickback

Smart choice by UFC. But Im probs picking Siever in that one 















Back at it again :mj


----------



## Blackbeard

I am not sure how credible this report is but it claims GSP is in negotiations for a return.



> According to French-Canadian reporter Benoit Beaudoin the former UFC champ is working on a deal that would lead to his eventual return to combat, however, the UFC’s Reebok deal may be a sticking point.
> 
> "*Georges St-Pierre confirms negotiations with the UFC for his return. Sponsors are a stumbling block*."


http://entimports.com/2016/04/report-gsp-in-negotiations-with-the-ufc-reebok-deal-major-sticking-point/


----------



## chaudry

lol JDS defeats rothwell but loses to overeem

rothwell defeats overreem but loses to jds

WAT wat ???


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Blackbeard said:


> Should be a good barometer to see how much BJ has left at this stage in his career.


I just hope we get the real BJ Penn, not the cardboard cutout that showed up against Edgar. I met Penn about a month before that third fight, he looked great and was in good spirits- nicest celebrity I've met. Met Urijah Faber on the same day and he was a bit rude.

After that fantastic encounter, it was really sad to see how lifeless he was in the Octagon. I like Siver, but I hope Penn knocks his head off with a flying knee for old times sake.


----------



## samizayn

Blackbeard said:


> I am in a similar situation. Ever since the UFC moved to BT I've been forced to use streams, so I feel your pain :mj2


What are they on now?


Timeless said:


> Smart choice by UFC. But Im probs picking Siever in that one


No chance. Siver is a fucking can.


----------



## RKing85

have you seen BJ's last few performances? I have no faith in him against any competent fighter.

he should just stay retired. At best, he beats a few low level guys which means not a single thing. At worst, he losses to low level guys, which would just be embarassing.


----------



## Slickback

If BJ anything like his last few fights, he will lose to that can.


----------



## KC Armstrong

RKO361 said:


> Generic casual fan comment # 226



Even for a casual fan it's pretty bad to think a card sucks because Punk is not on it...


----------



## Slickback

More likely a CM Punk fan. ut


----------



## Buttermaker

By the time that fight come up Penn would have put in 5 months with Greg Jackson.. I'm thinking Penn will run all over Siver.. Siver is a tough dude but its 2016 not 2009.


----------



## Walls

yargor said:


> UFC 200 card is weak as all fuck. Why isn't Ronda fighting? Why isn't Punk debuting? Bullshit and boring card. Fuck UFC.


I don't see how it's weak:

Conor/Diaz 2
Aldo/Edgar 2 Interim Title
Tate/Nunes for Bantamweight Title
Cain/Browne
Zingano/Pena
Hendricks/Gastelum
Sanchez/Lauzon
Miller/Gomi
Mousasi/Brunson
Super Sage/Marin

Looks pretty fucking solid to me. I think people are making too much out of the 200 aspect of it. They are expecting some earth shattering card that just isn't realistic. I don't think people would be satisfied unless you had like 3 title fights, GSP/Anderson or GSP/Lawler and a completely stacked undercard. Given the current climate of who's fighting and on what cards, their hands were tied. Shit, 198 took a lot of good fights away. I admit, I'd rather see Conor/Edgar headlining for the FW belt and I'm fairly certain that after the last fight Conor will lose, so that sucks but it's still an intriguing and entertaining fight. Aldo/Edgar for the fake and pointless belt is a fantastic rematch either way. Tate/Nunes will be a good fight and I understand why she didn't rematch Holly right away. Cain/Browne will be awesome for the fact that I'm almost positive Cain will take him down and beat the fuck out of him and since I despise Travis, I'm quite looking forward to it. Zingano/Pena is a fantastic fight between two hot, crazy bitches who are super talented. Hendricks/Gastelum has value in that Hendricks is trying to come back while Gastelum is trying to beat a big name. Sanchez/Lauzon is going to be fucking crazy. Probably not as crazy as it would have been 2-3 years ago (it seems as of late that time has caught up with Lauzon and he's not willing to engage as much, whereas Sanchez is practically brain dead at this point and just marches forward with the same robotic movement and combinations he always does) but it's still a good fight. Miller/Gomi will be a lot of fun. Sage to me is just fun to watch because of his personality and Mousasi/Brunson should be good as well. Again, I think people see the numbers 200 and have completely unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Buttermaker

Well said Walls. Well said

Great news guys!! Machida failed a drug test now both him and Henderson are off Saturday Nights card :dance


----------



## Slickback

Lol why is that great news?? For usre someone was getting knocked out in that fight.


----------



## RKing85

damn. 2 of the top 3 fights off within 2 weeks of the event. That sucks.


----------



## Blackbeard

FUCK! :MAD

That card is so poverty now unk3


----------



## Buttermaker

Timeless said:


> Lol why is that great news?? For usre someone was getting knocked out in that fight.


:lmao I thought people would recognize the sarcasm


----------



## Blackbeard

Takers Revenge said:


> :lmao I thought people would recognize the sarcasm


----------



## Mad Max

He failed for DHEA, something that you can buy over the counter. USADA needs to remember their role here is to keep an even playing field, not ban every product that has a performance enhancing quality, because you wouldn't be taking it if it didn't improve performance in some capacity. What's next? Creatine? Whey protein?


----------



## Slickback

Is there enough time?


----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> Is there enough time?


Tim Kennedy is the most confusing fighter. One minute he hates the UFC and Reebok and pretty much retires, the next he's ready to fill in on short notice with no questions asked.

I'd be down for the fight, but I doubt it happens. This card has really taken a hit from the first line up announced with Shogun, Ferguson and now Machida being forced out of their bouts.


----------



## Slickback

Hopefully get the injuries out of the way now, to preserve the future cards. :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Machida probably drank hot piss in his piss therapy. Fuck that guy.

This card's excitement has gone so low in just a few weeks. :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Walls said:


> I don't see how it's weak:
> 
> Conor/Diaz 2
> Aldo/Edgar 2 Interim Title
> Tate/Nunes for Bantamweight Title
> Cain/Browne
> Zingano/Pena
> Hendricks/Gastelum
> Sanchez/Lauzon
> Miller/Gomi
> Mousasi/Brunson
> Super Sage/Marin
> 
> Looks pretty fucking solid to me. I think people are making too much out of the 200 aspect of it. They are expecting some earth shattering card that just isn't realistic. I don't think people would be satisfied unless you had like 3 title fights, GSP/Anderson or GSP/Lawler and a completely stacked undercard. Given the current climate of who's fighting and on what cards, their hands were tied. Shit, 198 took a lot of good fights away. I admit, I'd rather see Conor/Edgar headlining for the FW belt and I'm fairly certain that after the last fight Conor will lose, so that sucks but it's still an intriguing and entertaining fight. Aldo/Edgar for the fake and pointless belt is a fantastic rematch either way. Tate/Nunes will be a good fight and I understand why she didn't rematch Holly right away. Cain/Browne will be awesome for the fact that I'm almost positive Cain will take him down and beat the fuck out of him and since I despise Travis, I'm quite looking forward to it. Zingano/Pena is a fantastic fight between two hot, crazy bitches who are super talented. Hendricks/Gastelum has value in that Hendricks is trying to come back while Gastelum is trying to beat a big name. Sanchez/Lauzon is going to be fucking crazy. Probably not as crazy as it would have been 2-3 years ago (it seems as of late that time has caught up with Lauzon and he's not willing to engage as much, whereas Sanchez is practically brain dead at this point and just marches forward with the same robotic movement and combinations he always does) but it's still a good fight. Miller/Gomi will be a lot of fun. Sage to me is just fun to watch because of his personality and Mousasi/Brunson should be good as well. Again, I think people see the numbers 200 and have completely unrealistic expectations.


I actually think Browne KO's Cain with elbow like he did against Barnett and Gonzaga. I think Cain will be so determined to prove he's back, he'll make an unCain like mistake


----------



## RKing85

I agree that people set their expectations for 200 WAYYYYYY to high. There are probably some people upset that a prime Rickson Gracie was not time travelled to fight on this event.

That is an amazing card and it will set the all time UFC PPV buys record.


----------



## Slickback

People have forgotten that the show keeps rolling AFTER 200, they gotta plan for 201 202 etc...


----------



## Buttermaker

200 is just fine as it is. 198 is fucking stacked so it's tough to make 200 any better. Plus as Bones said 101 and on are important too.


----------



## Funaki7

MMA fans have become so stupid over the past few years. They don't want to enjoy anything. If you look at what we've got over the next few months, even including all the injuries, we still have some incredible matches on paper. It's the hindsight problem. It's like me claiming TNA was amazing in 2009 and the best it's ever been, yet people in 2009 burst out laughing and said it sucked. They said that because that was "new" to them.

I won't really be posting about MMA on here since I'm on the MMA variant of this site but really, MMA and UFC in particular is in an amazing position right now and we've getting some amazing cards. In the future, people, all of us included, will be saying "You remember how amazing the UFC was in 2016?" so we may as well enjoy the fuck out of it while it's here.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That UFC MSG card is on my birthday :mark:


----------



## Slickback

UFC 205 apparently. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

I guarantee you Ronda Rousey's return will headline that card.

Great news though. It's frustrating that it has taken New York so long to legalize MMA but at least it's over and done with now. 

If Bellator are smart they'll try and get Fedor to headline a card in the Barclays Center or MSG :done

Dan Henderson is now facing Hector Lombard at 199.



> *Luke Rockhold vs. Chris Weidman
> Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber
> Bobby Green vs. Dustin Poirier
> Evan Dunham vs. Leonardo Santos
> Kevin Casey vs. Elvis Mutapcic
> Luiz Henrique da Silva vs. Jonathan Wilson
> “Maestro” Dong Hyun Kim vs. Polo Reyes
> Tom Breese vs. Sean Strickland
> Mehdi Baghdad vs. John Makdessi
> B.J. Penn vs. Dennis Siver
> Clay Guida vs. Brian Ortega
> Jessica Andrade vs. Jessica Penne
> Dan Henderson vs. Hector Lombard*


bama4 What a card.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/penne-vs-andrade-henderson-vs-lombard-headed-to-ufc-199

BTW looks like Mousasi was telling the truth after all...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720367462416408580
:bow


----------



## Slickback

The whole Machida situation is fucking weird, while he should have known DHEA was on the banned list. ITs fucking DHEA which doesnt really do shit


----------



## Mad Max

Funaki7 said:


> MMA fans have become so stupid over the past few years. They don't want to enjoy anything. If you look at what we've got over the next few months, even including all the injuries, we still have some incredible matches on paper. It's the hindsight problem. It's like me claiming TNA was amazing in 2009 and the best it's ever been, yet people in 2009 burst out laughing and said it sucked. They said that because that was "new" to them.
> 
> I won't really be posting about MMA on here since I'm on the MMA variant of this site but really, MMA and UFC in particular is in an amazing position right now and we've getting some amazing cards. In the future, people, all of us included, will be saying "You remember how amazing the UFC was in 2016?" so we may as well enjoy the fuck out of it while it's here.


It's the nostalgia factor, same with a lot of sports/entertainment. I've posted on several sites for years now, and trust me when I say people complained about how stacked MMA cards irregardless. 

I try not to comment on an events quality until after the fact, because sometimes things surprise and put on a better show than expected and even sometimes the most stacked cards can stink up the joint.


----------



## Mad Max

Blackbeard said:


> I guarantee you Ronda Rousey's return will headline that card.
> 
> Great news though. It's frustrating that it has taken New York so long to legalize MMA but at least it's over and done with now.
> 
> If Bellator are smart they'll try and get Fedor to headline a card in the Barclays Center or MSG :done
> 
> Dan Henderson is now facing Hector Lombard at 199.
> 
> 
> 
> bama4 What a card.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/penne-vs-andrade-henderson-vs-lombard-headed-to-ufc-199
> 
> BTW looks like Mousasi was telling the truth after all...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720367462416408580
> :bow


I love that card, but I also don't want to see Dan Henderson get KO'd again and there's a good chance that happens.



Timeless said:


> The whole Machida situation is fucking weird, while he should have known DHEA was on the banned list. ITs fucking DHEA which doesnt really do shit


Jeff Novitzky is more concerned about getting his credibility up than he is about making MMA an even playing field.


----------



## Funaki7

Bastar said:


> It's the nostalgia factor, same with a lot of sports/entertainment. I've posted on several sites for years now, and trust me when I say people complained about how stacked MMA cards irregardless.
> 
> I try not to comment on an events quality until after the fact, because sometimes things surprise and put on a better show than expected and even sometimes the most stacked cards can stink up the joint.


I do like a big card that gets me excited as hell beforehand, but I'm a big MMA fan. Cage Warriors returns tonight and I can't wait. When you're into a sport properly, you don't need Ronda Rousey and Conor McGregor to get you excited.


----------



## Walls

Hendo is a giant hypocrite. It's going to be funny watching Lombard run over him.


----------



## Buttermaker

Dos Anjos vs Eddie Alvarez was confirmed for the Fight Pass card prior to UFC 200


----------



## Stormbringer

Yet Mighty Mouse is on ppv?!


----------



## Walls

They are trying to build up FP because it's going to be the future for them, so it makes sense. DJ headlining wouldn't be as big as RDA, which is a shame because I think DJ is probably the best fighter in the world.


----------



## Stormbringer

Walls said:


> They are trying to build up FP because it's going to be the future for them, so it makes sense. DJ headlining wouldn't be as big as RDA, which is a shame because* I think DJ is probably the best fighter in the world.*


At first I was like, "whaaaat?!"

Then I remembered you partake of the herb. :grin2:


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> At first I was like, "whaaaat?!"
> 
> Then I remembered you partake of the herb. :grin2:



Has nothing to do with weed (God, I wish I had some right now though, not going to lie). A lot of people say Jones is and for a long time I did too but as time has gone on I've come to the conclusion that MM might very well be. He's basically flawless in all areas. His speed, accuracy, timing, it's all fucking nuts. Him changing levels to take downs might be the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Nightmaree

Chiesa and Dariush had rough cut


----------



## Stormbringer

Walls said:


> Has nothing to do with weed (God, I wish I had some right now though, not going to lie). A lot of people say Jones is and for a long time I did too but as time has gone on I've come to the conclusion that MM might very well be. He's basically flawless in all areas. His speed, accuracy, timing, it's all fucking nuts. Him changing levels to take downs might be the best I have ever seen.


Not saying you're wrong or anything, but if he were as good as you say, wouldn't he be more Rousey and less GSP? She got in and out, takedowns, subs, throws and KOs. MM and GSP take all of 30 minutes putting fans to sleep.


----------



## Slickback

Its obvious they put RDA/Alvarez right before 200 in case someone big on that card pulls out. 

Great fight though


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Walls said:


> I don't see how it's weak:
> 
> Conor/Diaz 2
> Aldo/Edgar 2 Interim Title
> Tate/Nunes for Bantamweight Title
> Cain/Browne
> Zingano/Pena
> Hendricks/Gastelum
> Sanchez/Lauzon
> Miller/Gomi
> Mousasi/Brunson
> Super Sage/Marin
> 
> Looks pretty fucking solid to me. I think people are making too much out of the 200 aspect of it. They are expecting some earth shattering card that just isn't realistic. I don't think people would be satisfied unless you had like 3 title fights, GSP/Anderson or GSP/Lawler and a completely stacked undercard. Given the current climate of who's fighting and on what cards, their hands were tied. Shit, 198 took a lot of good fights away. I admit, I'd rather see Conor/Edgar headlining for the FW belt and I'm fairly certain that after the last fight Conor will lose, so that sucks but it's still an intriguing and entertaining fight. Aldo/Edgar for the fake and pointless belt is a fantastic rematch either way. Tate/Nunes will be a good fight and I understand why she didn't rematch Holly right away. Cain/Browne will be awesome for the fact that I'm almost positive Cain will take him down and beat the fuck out of him and since I despise Travis, I'm quite looking forward to it. Zingano/Pena is a fantastic fight between two hot, crazy bitches who are super talented. Hendricks/Gastelum has value in that Hendricks is trying to come back while Gastelum is trying to beat a big name. Sanchez/Lauzon is going to be fucking crazy. Probably not as crazy as it would have been 2-3 years ago (it seems as of late that time has caught up with Lauzon and he's not willing to engage as much, whereas Sanchez is practically brain dead at this point and just marches forward with the same robotic movement and combinations he always does) but it's still a good fight. Miller/Gomi will be a lot of fun. Sage to me is just fun to watch because of his personality and Mousasi/Brunson should be good as well. Again, I think people see the numbers 200 and have completely unrealistic expectations.


Good post but I am not even sure why you wasted your time on that guy.



Bastar said:


> He failed for DHEA, something that you can buy over the counter. USADA needs to remember their role here is to keep an even playing field, not ban every product that has a performance enhancing quality, because you wouldn't be taking it if it didn't improve performance in some capacity. What's next? Creatine? Whey protein?


This is very true and was talked discussed on MMA Beat. It really opens your eyes to the process of testing. USADA was supposed to come in to stop the big time offenders and as you said keep a level playing field. USADA just look like they're trying to keep busy and efficient, like a cop handing out as many tickets as possible. They got taken on by Romero and they reduced his suspension to 6 months. What Machida took apparently doesn't even enhance you in any way that should make it a banned substance in the first place.

It's a farce and when the punishment for this starts affecting guy's careers it really needs to be looked at a lot closer and things need to change. Romero and Machida have had claims against them and as soon as the news on both came out people vilified them right away. Romero redeemed himself in the end at least. Machida openly admitted to taking the substance, a substance that probably shouldn't even be banned BUT still is so he should have known better. 

9 month suspension tops. As Jeff Wagenheim said, it should be higher than Romero's punishment but way nowhere near 2 years.

Also learned that caffeine was on WADA's list at one point...

:ti


----------



## Blackbeard

Takers Revenge said:


> Dos Anjos vs Eddie Alvarez was confirmed for the Fight Pass card prior to UFC 200


That's now three titles fights :sodone


----------



## El Conquistador

200 is stacked. I will literally take the time to sit down and watch every single fight, including the prelims.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So excited for July. My birthday's in late June, but I'm like "screw that, I wish those events started tomorrow!" In that three day stretch, we get:

Dos Anjos/Alvarez
Joanna/Claudia
Tate/Nunes
Aldo vs. Edgar

And that's just the title fights. That McGregor guy is fighting that lanky Stockton dude, it's a fight that's kinda flown under the radar but it could be good, I reckon.

Then an undercard on 200 featuring Velasquez vs. Browne, Hendricks vs. Wonderboy, Zingano vs. Pena, Gomi vs. Miller, Lauzon vs. Sanchez and Super Sage.

I need beer, BBQ and maybe some tissues handy.


----------



## Blackbeard

I thought RDA vs. Alvarez was going to be a part of 200. It's happening on Fight Night :doh

Credit to Dos Anjos for being willing to defend his title on a card like that when he could of easily just of waited for a PPV.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Blackbeard said:


> I thought RDA vs. Alvarez was going to be a part of 200. It's happening on Fight Night :doh
> 
> Credit to Dos Anjos for being willing to defend his title on a card like that when he could of easily just of waited for a PPV.


I don't think RDA really has the clout to demand where his fights happen, does he? I was under the impression that unless you're Conor or Ronda, you fight when Dana and Joe Silva decide to book you.

So, UFC Tampa tomorrow. Thank God for UFC being back in the US! Starts 6am local time and should finish before midday- giving me time to get to a local wrestling show that starts at 2pm. Life is good.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Nightmaree

Glover by KO/SUB
Rose by Sub or Torres by Dec
Hacran Dias Dec or Swanson ML


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> Not saying you're wrong or anything, but if he were as good as you say, wouldn't he be more Rousey and less GSP? She got in and out, takedowns, subs, throws and KOs. MM and GSP take all of 30 minutes putting fans to sleep.



I personally think that if anyone finds MM creating art for 25 mins in there is boring needs to re-evaluate what they like about MMA. Everything about that dude is pretty much flawless. I don't understand how people cannot appreciate his near flawless technique with everything. The way he moves, the angles he uses, his combinations into take downs, his level changing to take downs, his top control, his scrambling ability, his submission game is tight as fuck, everything. And people give him a hard time for no reason. In his last 6 fights, he's finished 4 of them. And when he doesn't finish he completely and utterly dominates every aspect of the fight. People just don't get behind him because he has a weird personality and he's small. That dude is gangster as fuck and I wish more people recognized.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Walls said:


> I personally think that if anyone finds MM creating art for 25 mins in there is boring needs to re-evaluate what they like about MMA. Everything about that dude is pretty much flawless. I don't understand how people cannot appreciate his near flawless technique with everything. The way he moves, the angles he uses, his combinations into take downs, his level changing to take downs, his top control, his scrambling ability, his submission game is tight as fuck, everything. And people give him a hard time for no reason. In his last 6 fights, he's finished 4 of them. And when he doesn't finish he completely and utterly dominates every aspect of the fight. People just don't get behind him because he has a weird personality and he's small. That dude is gangster as fuck and I wish more people recognized.


I think Mighty Mouse deserves credit because it seems like he listened to the criticisms, in so much that in his first few UFC fights, including becoming the flyweight champ, he was employing a conservative style. Like GSP, he would point fight, moving effectively, using his jab and then score takedowns to dominate rounds on the mat.

Then, when critics were loudest in calling him boring, he finishes Moraga in the 5th. Just to show he was versatile, he comes out and KOs Benavidez in 2 minutes. Then he won a decision over a PED user, then he scored a second round sub to continue to prove he could finish, then scored the latest finish in UFC history.

If anything, Mighty Mouse has become the anti-GSP. St Pierre won the belt and started fighting as safe as possible, Johnson won the belt and found a killer instinct somewhere along the way.

UFC Tampa picks:


----------



## Nightmaree

i've got Kevin Souza againt Ferire @ Bellator


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Damn UFC Facebook page gave me the wrong start time. I was sitting here freaking out wondering why my stream was showing me soccer on ESPN instead of the prelims.

Actually looking forward to the prelims, if only to see how John Dodson does in his return to bantamweight. He's knocked out TJ Dillashaw in the past, I feel like he could be a contender in this division too.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck same here, missed the Dodson fight. Fantastic finish, could make some noise at 135


----------



## Stormbringer

Dodson, where was that when the title was on the line?


----------



## Slickback

Come on man, he was fighting the P4P King ,Mighty Mouse. :mj3









*Fedor vs. Fabio Maldonado set for Rizin FF on June 17th in St. Petersburg*


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> *Fedor vs. Fabio Maldonado set for Rizin FF on June 17th in St. Petersburg*


Another lamb to the slaughter :hogan

Fedor better fight someone of note in the fall :fuckedup


----------



## Slickback

Fabio Maldonado isn't a complete can like Jandeep Singh was though. Way bigger challenge for Fedor this time


----------



## McQueen

Walls said:


> Has nothing to do with weed (God, I wish I had some right now though, not going to lie). A lot of people say Jones is and for a long time I did too but as time has gone on I've come to the conclusion that MM might very well be. He's basically flawless in all areas. His speed, accuracy, timing, it's all fucking nuts. Him changing levels to take downs might be the best I have ever seen.


I agree with this and i'm not going to get in the argument of being better than Jones and while he is boring as fuck to watch but its hard to argue him not being one of, if not the best in the game right now.


----------



## Blackbeard

@McQueen get in the chatbox you rascal :cudi

FYI premiums remember to check the chatbox during UFC cards :cudi


----------



## Blackbeard

R.I.P Rashad Evans :mj2

Time to hang them up and become a full time analyst.

Glover vs. Rumble or Gus next please :cool2

Khabib is savage once he's gotten you down. Hopefully that Ferguson fight goes ahead in May.

I really enjoyed the Swanson and Rose fights, those were fun little scraps. Overall a pretty decent card IMO. No regrets staying up for it 

INB4 Champ tries to steal my post.


----------



## Slickback

This Rashad is gone now. :mj2 Time to hang it up


----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> Come on man, he was fighting the P4P King ,Mighty Mouse. :mj3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fedor vs. Fabio Maldonado set for Rizin FF on June 17th in St. Petersburg*


Pretty sure it's for the Russian promotion Fight Nights (Rizin contract is non-exclusive), which is funny, because that means Fedor will probably be fighting on UFC Fight Pass. 



Blackbeard said:


> R.I.P Rashad Evans :mj2
> 
> Time to hang them up and become a full time analyst.
> 
> Glover vs. Rumble or Gus next please :cool2
> 
> Khabib is savage once he's gotten you down. Hopefully that Ferguson fight goes ahead in May.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Swanson and Rose fights, those were fun little scraps. Overall a pretty decent card IMO. No regrets staying up for it
> 
> INB4 Champ tries to steal my post.





Timeless said:


> This Rashad is gone now. :mj2 Time to hang it up


Agree with the both of you. He doesn't look like he wants to be in there and it also looks like his physical gifts aren't what they used to be. Couple that with the fact he's never had the best chin and it could result in a Chuck Liddell like end to his career. Best to hang them up and continue doing media for the UFC like he was during his injury.


----------



## Blackbeard

If only Rashad Evans had dropped down to Middleweight right after the Lil Nog fight. He could of maybe landed a fight with Anderson Silva or at least made a run at the title :hogan


----------



## Blackbeard

I can't believe Zuffa is actually going ahead with Robbie Lawler vs. Tyrone Woodley :moyes8

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/dana-white-says-robbie-lawler-targeted-for-ufc-201-or-ufc-202-likely-against-tyron-woodley


----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard said:


> I can't believe Zuffa is actually going ahead with Robbie Lawler vs. Tyrone Woodley :moyes8
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/dana-white-says-robbie-lawler-targeted-for-ufc-201-or-ufc-202-likely-against-tyron-woodley


Promises were made, dagnabbit!


----------



## Buttermaker

Poor Rashad.. The Rashad that once entered the Octagon to Survival of the Fittest by Mobb Deep is now dead :mj2

Oh well Rizin FF :dance


----------



## EyeZac

Woodley hasn't fought since January 31, 2015. The hell is he getting a title shot for?

At this point he shouldn't even be ranked.


----------



## BornBad

One week :rock1


----------



## RKing85

at one point Woodley should have gotten the shot. But between the layoff and other guys stepping up, I wouldn't have given him the title shot now.

Fedor on Fight Pass? Might actually have to finally get Fight Pass.

The Bellator show didn't have great fights last night, but wow did they ever come off like a legit promotion last night. That place was bonkers last night. European MMA fans for the win!


----------



## Nightmaree

can't wait till Rumble/Glover


----------



## Buttermaker

That fight does not come close to leaving the first round.


----------



## Stephen90

RKing85 said:


> at one point Woodley should have gotten the shot. But between the layoff and other guys stepping up, I wouldn't have given him the title shot now.
> 
> Fedor on Fight Pass? Might actually have to finally get Fight Pass.
> 
> *The Bellator show didn't have great fights last night, but wow did they ever come off like a legit promotion last night. That place was bonkers last night. European MMA fans for the win!*



They just kind of set themselves back with the announcement of Kimbo vs Thompson 2.


----------



## Blackbeard

Scott Coker is on a quest to make Bellator the laughing stock of MMA fpalm



> “*This is probably one of the most anticipated rivalries or rematch that I can think of*"


:heston


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I kind of feel sorry for Rashad, at his peak he was truly a world class, elite level fighter. One of the best and most dangerous fighters in the world. But his peak was so short, and ever since Machida beat him he just hasn't been the same fighter. We all know how good he can be/once was and hes still held to that standard but he's fallen short of that for years and years now and just really seems to be struggling more and more thesedays.



Blackbeard said:


> Scott Coker is on a quest to make Bellator the laughing stock of MMA fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> :heston


To casual fans it is. More casual fans care about Kimbo than they do a lot of other fighters. Sad, but true.


----------



## Nightmaree

i want Chiesa/Poirier


----------



## Blackbeard

It's a travesty Daley hasn't been brought back to the UFC yet :no:


----------



## Godway

They're going to let Kimbo fight on live TV again?


----------



## Buttermaker

Blackbeard said:


> It's a travesty Daley hasn't been brought back to the UFC yet :no:


Daley will never ever be in the UFC again..

Kimbo - Thompson will be a fucking slug fest


----------



## Certified G

It legit wouldn't surprise me if Bellator tried to book Kimbo Slice vs. Bob Sapp sometime next year. Crazy thing is, I know it'll suck but I'd still watch.


----------



## Slickback

Godway said:


> They're going to let Kimbo fight on live TV again?


He brings in massive ratings so yes.


----------



## RKing85

Kimbo brings in ratings and he puts asses in seats.

His last two fights were the two highest rated Bellator shows of all time I believe, and the last show (with Royce/Ken on it) was the highest attended Bellator even in their history.


----------



## Blackbeard

> "[*Ronda Rousey*] is definitely part of the discussion [to fight on *Nov. 12 in New York*] and *she will fight whoever has that belt*," White said.


http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/23067/white-rousey-will-fight-whoever-has-belt

So despite being entirely dominated and knocked out cold in her last match, Honda is going to waltz into a title shot. Dana White logic fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Slickback

Actually agree with Kanavagh on this. Fucking hate it when religious people take everything so seriously when it comes to religion. Especially Muslims


----------



## Blackbeard

Eh, he should of minded his own business. I am not sure why John's trying to ignite religious debates on twitter when he should be studying that Diaz vs. McGregor tape......."religiously".


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/23067/white-rousey-will-fight-whoever-has-belt
> 
> So despite being entirely dominated and knocked out cold in her last match, Honda is going to waltz into a title shot. Dana White logic fpalmfpalmfpalm


She's also the woman who dominated every other fight in her career and fought everyone in her division. Her loss to Holm doesn't erase her years of dominance over the division. Women wouldn't even be fighting in the UFC without Ronda Rousey.

ESPN showing Holm and Tate all over their shows doesn't happen without Ronda Rousey. She could retire today and she'd deserve to be in the Hall of Fame. All these opportunities these women are getting only happened because of Ronda. Was Cyborg a crossover star? Nope. Ronda did what nobody else had been able to do. She made MMA more mainstream than it ever was.

If she wants a title shot then you give her a title shot.


----------



## Blackbeard

She should be facing Holly Holm next. No other fight makes sense until she attempts to avenge that loss.

I am not surprised though, Honda's always been _Zuffa_'s protected golden goose. I wouldn't be shocked if Honda ends up not facing her again before running off to Hollywood.


----------



## EyeZac

She would be facing Holm next if Holm didn't lose the title. Avenging a loss to the woman who lost the belt to the woman you beat easily twice... I doubt it'll ever happen. It would mean much more if Holm still had the belt. Now it's hardly something I think Ronda or UFC will care about.

It's been made crystal clear that Ronda would fight for the belt no matter who is holding it when she returns. Holm lost. Holm gave up her chance to be in the biggest fight in UFC history or at least top two. That's her mistake. Dana never attempted to trick people on this issue. Ronda is fighting for the belt. We can't act surprised by this. He's told us over and over again.


----------



## Blackbeard

EyeZac said:


> She would be facing Holm next if Holm didn't lose the title. Avenging a loss to the woman who lost the belt to the woman you beat easily twice... I doubt it'll ever happen. It would mean much more if Holm still had the belt. Now it's hardly something I think Ronda or UFC will care about.
> 
> It's been made crystal clear that Ronda would fight for the belt no matter who is holding it when she returns. Holm lost. Holm gave up her chance to be in the biggest fight in UFC history or at least top two. That's her mistake. Dana never attempted to trick people on this issue. Ronda is fighting for the belt. We can't act surprised by this. He's told us over and over again.


Avenging her only professional loss is more important that some silly trinket that she gets to wear around her waist.

People don't give a flying fuck whether Holly is a champion or not, they want to see if Ronda's got what it takes to amend that blemish on her record.

Conor was made to look like a fool by Diaz and yet that hasn't stopped him from dusting himself off and getting back on the saddle. But I guess he's just made of tougher stuff than Mrs "I am going to play the suicide card and cry on Ellen for attention."

She's a spoiled brat who's got _Zuffa_ wrapped around her pinky. Only a buffoon like Dana would punish someone like Holly for wanting to be an active champion.


----------



## Buttermaker

Giving Ronda the Automatic title shot is the easiest way for her to avoid getting beaten again by Holm or be embarrassed by constantly ducking Cyborg. Who ever is champion come fight time I hope they pound her head into the mat and make her quit like she did after the first round vs Holm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So i might get to see Rousey/Tate 3 live?

Brother lets start a kickstarter for me to attend :mj2

Dana will always protect Ronda so I'm not surprised she gets an automatic rematch. Its a mixed bag because I do think longtime champs should have a rematch, like Jose Aldo. The situation with that division is complicated though with Conor fighting at a different weight and Frankie also really deserving a shot. I can see why Ronda should face Holly again but she was always getting the rematch no matter what. If anything its Holly who gets brushed aside badly in this. No rematch for her and she isn't even considered for a rematch with Rousey. Dana probably doesn't give a fuck about her.

Either way I think a Rousey/Tate 3 would be greatly hyped so I don't mind it.


----------



## Blackbeard

I could understand if Ronda wanted to get a couple wins under her belt before jumping in with Holly again. But it's the fact she's just being gifted an immediate title shot without even considering a rematch that pisses me off. You know damn well if she wanted that rematch to happen it would be a lock for Nov 12th.

I wouldn't at all be shocked if Holly ended up being fed to Cyborg later in the year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Dana will basically give his two moneymakers whatever they want. One will probably take another L at 200, the other will probably win her title back. The real future moneymaker is the MUSLIM WRECKING MACHINE KHABIB, tho. I'm jumping on that train shamelessly. :mj3


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722492455732584448
yeah right lel


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pretty sure it'll be a ploy to get attention. Dana will be on life support if it turns out being true though.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722516118267633665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722515043376607234
It was only a couple of hours ago that I was praising Conor McGregor for wanting to avenge his loss to Nate Diaz :lmao:lmao:lmao

Surely this has got to be a negotiation ploy or something. Unless it's a career threatening injury he's going to look like a giant fraud walking away right now.


----------



## El Dandy

Read that McGregor was at the Joao Carvalho fight. Maybe watching a guy die shook him? 

Probably just a power play. I will believe it when UFC 200 comes and goes with no McGregor/Diaz.


----------



## Blackbeard

I wonder what's going to happen with 200 :hmm: Aldo vs. Frankie II as the headline with Dos Anjos vs. Alvarez now being moved from Fight Night to the main card?

Or.....GSP vs. Diaz?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I wouldn't be surprised at all if Conor legit quit. His whole aim was to make money and get da fook out.

Was hoping to see him fight in NY though. 

:mj2


----------



## B-Dawg

Conor taking an L and then bitching out :shala :Jordan


----------



## Godway

That's some real bitch shit to schedule a fight and then pull a retirement card in that manner. Hope it's just a troll or something, otherwise it looks bad on everyone.


----------



## Buttermaker

:lol :lol:lol:lol:lol This unreal. If it's true and there is no confirmed reason behind it im going to assume Conor is a pussy that's scared of Diaz.


----------



## DeeGirl

McGregor retiring would be :mj2

Looking forward to the McGregor to WWE rumors :lel


----------



## Cashmere

Damn. Them Diaz boys have him shook like that... Wipe your vagina, Conor


----------



## Godway

McGregor debuts as the Higher Power. IT WAS ME ROMAN


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> I wonder what's going to happen with 200 :hmm: Aldo vs. Frankie II as the headline with Dos Anjos vs. Alvarez now being moved from Fight Night to the main card?
> 
> Or.....GSP vs. Diaz?


Aldo/Frankie fight for the title, cut that interim shit out of it.

Call GSP and offer him everything you've got and hope he's up to fight Nate.


----------



## Insomnia

El Dandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722492455732584448


What! :lol


----------



## Godway

Diaz is retiring too now :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Can't really blame Conor if it's because of Joao Carvalho or head trauma it would be hilarious though if he did retire.


----------



## Godway

This is probably just the UFC version of Summer of Punk. Conor gonna win in a screwjob finish then leave through the crowd.


----------



## Slickback

The Ariel tweet is what what makes it seem like its true the most. Idk what to believe right now, but can only speculate atm


----------



## Stephen90

Several reasons I can come up with are
1 Conor had a falling out with Dana
2 Watching a guy get beating to death in front of him has him worried that it could be him or he could do that to someone.
3 Diaz has broken him mentally.
4 He got bored and decided to troll the internet


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722537488103915520


Stephen90 said:


> 3 Diaz has broken him mentally.


I doubt it's this he seemed to handle the defeat well and he has already been beaten before unlike Ronda who handled it awfully, plus he never really lost anything by losing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Havent regularly followed MMA in awhile since outside of a few the era I became a fan in so many are either done, extremely aged out of contendership and/or hurt so much. Still though, as someone who will follow on a casual basis now and then these days: Dana is surely screwed if this is legit unless Ronda bounces back or GSP finds his smile again yes? I dont know the numbers or anything but it seems like Dana's two young potential huge stars were Rousey and Mcgregor with not much meat on the bone in terms of not-overly aged stardom. Hell, even with Bones alot of people turned sour and are smartening up to that subtle eye poke stuff. Albeit I think Dana could spin a great heel out of Bones because minus Glover and a round from Machida/a somewhat deep armbar from Shogun that got broke out of anyway: not much success taking it to Jones thus far.


----------



## Slickback

^^^^^^












Also Ariel just tweeted this


----------



## EyeZac

WrestlingOracle said:


> Havent regularly followed MMA in awhile since outside of a few the era I became a fan in so many are either done, extremely aged out of contendership and/or hurt so much. Still though, as someone who will follow on a casual basis now and then these days: Dana is surely screwed if this is legit unless Ronda bounces back or GSP finds his smile again yes? I dont know the numbers or anything but it seems like Dana's two young potential huge stars were Rousey and Mcgregor with not much meat on the bone in terms of not-overly aged stardom. *Hell, even with Bones alot of people turned sour and are smartening up to that subtle eye poke stuff. Albeit I think Dana could spin a great heel out of Bones because minus Glover and a round from Machida/a somewhat deep armbar from Shogun that got broke out of anyway: not much success taking it to Jones thus far.*


What are you talking about? Jones is more popular now than he ever has been.


----------



## Stephen90

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722537488103915520
> 
> 
> I doubt it's this he seemed to handle the defeat well and he has already been beaten before unlike Ronda who handled it awfully, plus he never really lost anything by losing.


He's never lost on this big of a stage.


----------



## Bubz

I honestly don't know whether to believe this. If it is true it fucking sucks for various reasons.


----------



## BornBad

i think he was trolling... Crazy shit


----------



## Slickback

Both McGregor and Diaz were scheduled to be in Vegas this weekend to promote their rematch. Maybe we'll get an announcement>???


----------



## McQueen

This is either trolling or he'll be back in a year or two. He might try and do movies or ProGraps but I don't believe hes done.


----------



## Slickback

Dana will still make him interim champ until he comes back. :mj3


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

kavanagh posting a picture of Jimmy Hart now and saying it's his new uniform I am pretty sure this is all 1 big wind up now.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEZZSATAqKh/


----------



## SonoShion

It's happening. Dana is on Sportscenter and they're looking for a new main event for 200.

:mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Book Lawler vs Diaz for 200.

Also lol at anyone that thinks McGregor's 180 pound ass would get any push from Vince McMahon.


----------



## EyeZac

Wow!

This is insane.

EDIT: I'm seeing that he refused to show up to the press conference in Las Vegas and that's why he's been pulled from the fight. That's so stupid on his part if true.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

> UFC president Dana White announced Tuesday on ESPN's SportsCenter that McGregor has been pulled from the marquee card because he refused to attend a press conference this week in Las Vegas to promote it. The news comes on the heels from a cryptic tweet about retiring young from McGregor earlier Tuesday.
> "Obviously we still have a good relationship with Conor," White said. "I respect Conor as a fighter and I like him as a person. But you can't decide not to show up to these things. You have to do it."


Sounds BS you just don't pull your biggest draw from your biggest show cause he didn't attend a press conference.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/4/1...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Irish Jet

Rumour going round that Conor wanted 10 million for the PPV and the UFC declined, so they're in a stand off. 

Terrible timing for this sort of power play by Conor. After a devastating loss and the UFC regaining their next biggest star in Jon Jones, who I can see being pencilled in for 200. Maybe GSP too. Not sure he's as valuable as he thinks he is although it would be shit funny to see him land at Bellator.


----------



## Slickback

Lol Conor pulled a Nick Diaz/GSP. This is true drama. 

Interesting to see how this plays out


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Why not just fine him? Could have sworn they did that with Nick when he missed a press conferences before his fight against GSP. Oh well I didn't like the idea of this rematch happening when both should be in title fights anyway. Not sure what the hell Conor was thinking. Maybe he was expecting to get away with a fine. If he had no intention on doing media from the beginning he should have said this to Dana before he accepted the fight.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I guess this is the problem with creating larger than life characters in a true competitive combat sport as opposed to pro wrestling - so much easier for them to be humbled and become disenchanted with the whole thing.




TheLooseCanon said:


> Also lol at anyone that thinks McGregor's 180 pound ass would get any push from Vince McMahon.


I don't think Conor would sign with WWE if he wasn't guaranteed a main event push. Conor knows what he's worth - more than any "superstar" on the WWE roster.


----------



## EyeZac

McGregor acting like he's been the biggest draw for years.

It's been like 10 months. Calm your shit mate. You've had two record breaking events but you're not GSP or Rousey.


----------



## Slickback

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Sounds BS you just don't pull your biggest draw from your biggest show cause he didn't attend a press conference.
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/4/1...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


Yea you do, everyone fucking has to do media. UFC/Dana has already obeyed Conor's demands enough, you cant choose to do whatever the fuck you want with no reprecussions, no matter how big you are.


----------



## Continuum

lol at people calling this a "work" keep your wrestling terms out of this. UFC is legit and conor is a legit pussy


----------



## TheLooseCanon

BuzzKillington said:


> I don't think Conor would sign with WWE if he wasn't guaranteed a main event push. Conor knows what he's worth - more than any "superstar" on the WWE roster.


True. McGregor could be CM Punk if he had Roman's push. 

Potentially the best heel they have ever had, instantly their biggest star.

But still think Conor is staying.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Would Lawler accept a Diaz title fight for 200? Would be better than what they already had planned.

Also Aldo gets his title back at 200 now.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Waiting for Nate to tell the world "I'm not surprised motherfuckers" once again.


----------



## Slickback

It seems about the money.


----------



## Bobby Lee

I usually side with the fighters. They should get paid well. What are they worth? The fighter feels he/she is worth close to the money he/she is pulling in. The UFC feels they are worth the money they are pulling in minus the money any other fighter would pull in.

NFL, NBA, MLB, NHL all have unions. MMA fighters need something to tilt power some. Union or at least a second company close to the power of UFC. Always interesting how these things play out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

He's a hack if he wanted that pay for the event, if the rumors are true. Its always been money first for him. He's not even as big as he thinks he is after losing to Nate. Couldn't really care less if that's the end of him. He was vastly overrated by his fans and always came across as a prick. Good riddance if he goes. We'll never know now but Nate would have beaten him again and I really think Edgar/Aldo would have handled him. I was scrolling through my twitter and saw that McGregor tweet when it basically happened. Didn't think much of it, didn't think it would lead to this.

Can someone post a vid of Dana in here form Sportscenter if its available?


----------



## Slickback

Rockland said:


> He's a hack if he wanted that pay for the event, if the rumors are true. Its always been money first for him. He's not even as big as he thinks he is after losing to Nate. Couldn't really care less if that's the end of him. He was vastly overrated by his fans and always came across as a prick. Good riddance if he goes. We'll never know now but Nate would have beaten him again and I really think Edgar/Aldo would have handled him. I was scrolling through my twitter and saw that McGregor tweet when it basically happened. Didn't think much of it, didn't think it would lead to this.
> 
> Can someone post a vid of Dana in here form Sportscenter if its available?


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> *Conor was made to look like a fool by Diaz and yet that hasn't stopped him from dusting himself off and getting back on the saddle. But I guess he's just made of tougher stuff than Mrs "I am going to play the suicide card and cry on Ellen for attention."*


This could not have happened at a more perfect time.

Ronda > McGregor.

Who is made of tougher stuff? You mentioned avenging the loss, well he only wanted to do it for 10 million. Once that was off the table it was time to run for McGregor.


----------



## Mad Max

Does that make Edgar vs. Aldo for the undisputed title now?


----------



## samizayn

Can't believe this is the one time I am on Conor's side. No one can skip the pressers, but no one has had to do the level of promotion in the past that Conor has been made to do, at least no onerecently


BulletClubFangirl said:


> Why not just fine him? Could have sworn they did that with Nick when he missed a press conferences before his fight against GSP.


Dana says he got pulled from it.



Continuum said:


> lol at people calling this a "work" keep your wrestling terms out of this. UFC is legit and conor is a legit pussy


You think UFC doesn't work its fans?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

samizayn said:


> Dana says he got pulled from it.


Yeah I forgot about that until I watched the leaked clip from SC.


----------



## Slickback

I dont see that the real reason behind him retiring is because he doesn't want to do some press conferences, after all he is the hype machine of the UFC and loves the cameras, it seems clearly about the money.


----------



## Rowdy Yates




----------



## Slickback

Ariel is the fucking king


----------



## Godway

Eh, I figured UFC would eventually be facing this problem. They don't pay their fighters enough, and in MMA you only have a 2-5 year window to make top dollar. I don't see the big deal, pay him his money if he's going to draw you a million fucking buys. I guess it sets a bad precedent if you're Dana, because then Ronda will demand more, and every other draw down the line. But that's eventually going to be the UFC anyways. No way guys/girls are going to continue drawing you a million buys and taking peanuts compared to boxers, or even some WWE wrestlers.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

Everyone being a critic. 

Fuck off. McGregor was on a hot streak. You all hate him for being a character? For talking shit?

He got in people's heads. Heard nothing but good encounters from people who have met him though. And all about the money? Why wouldn't it be?

Dude is literally pounding into other people. You want to do that for free? Risking his health, etc? Of course it's for the money. 

If you want to take in consideration. He did see a friend of his die live in a fight recently. Sure that doesn't help. Least that's what I've read.


----------



## RKing85

"He did see a friend of his die live in a fight recently."

Not quite. He was cornering a teammate and the guy his teammate fought died.


----------



## Slickback

SO fucking with all his fans, just so he can get oneup on Dana is cool yea?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

RIP The McGregor Era (2016-2016)


----------



## Provo

Just heard news, very sad for this. Love him or hate him McGregor makes things interesting and changed to game and how it is played. I will surely miss him. People need to realize one of his teammate just died which is nothing you can just brush off, not if you to do a press-confernce the next week.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

This is madness.

Not buying it. Conor's not retiring at all. He'll wind up fighting at MSG or the year-end show.

This is what I think happened. Conor pushed for more money, UFC said no, so he got shitty and refused to go to Vegas and do the media. At the same time, I think UFC have just about reached a deal with GSP for 200, so when Conor pulled the "I'm retiring" card, UFC have called his bluff and publicly given the story about the media obligations and pulled him from the show.

Dana didn't seem the least bit upset in that video, when you think of how emotional Dana gets and how much Conor means to business at UFC 200. Only explanation is GSP in my book.


----------



## Blackbeard

You mean to tell me all of this hoopla is just a pissing contest between Zuffa and Conor? :haha

lel at Dana trying to save face with that excuse about Conor not wanting to attend a press conference :lol

I guess all those rumors about there being tension between Conor and Zuffa were true after all.



EyeZac said:


> This could not have happened at a more perfect time.
> 
> Ronda > McGregor.
> 
> Who is made of tougher stuff? You mentioned avenging the loss, well he only wanted to do it for 10 million. Once that was off the table it was time to run for McGregor.


There's a huge difference though, despite Conor's ridiculous ego he's still shown a willingness to get back inside the cage with Diaz. Ronda on the other hand has yet to show me that she's got any inclination of facing Holly again.

And he's never pulled out the suicide card for sympathy :quimby


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Conor is bigger than the UFC. He can do whatever he wants.

He can live off his millions and millions and millions and not become a shaking mess like Ali in his older age.


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> There's a huge difference though, despite Conor's ridiculous ego he's still shown a willingness to get back inside the cage with Diaz.


You mean the fight he just pulled out of by retiring? He wanted 10 million dollars for this fight and when that figure wasn't going to be reached, he decided to take his ball and go home. He had the chance to fight Nate and he just refused to take it. He's gone, he is flat out refusing to fight Nate Diaz unless he gets paid a huge amount of money.



> Ronda on the other hand has yet to show me that she's got any inclination of facing Holly again.


What has Ronda done to show you that she doesn't want to fight Holm?

Ronda would have fought Holm if she was the champion. She's not now. Ronda gets the champion regardless of who it is and that's been said a thousand times.



> And he's never pulled out the suicide card for sympathy :quimby


I don't like that interview. Just doesn't seem like something you need to expose to the public. I have no clue if she actually felt that way, no doubt she probably was at her lowest point, but bringing it into the public eye... it doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Blackbeard

EyeZac said:


> You mean the fight he just pulled out of by retiring? He wanted 10 million dollars for this fight and when that figure wasn't going to be reached, he decided to take his ball and go home. He had the chance to fight Nate and he just refused to take it. He's gone, he is flat out refusing to fight Nate Diaz unless he gets paid a huge amount of money.


He still asked for the fight in the first place, Conor was the one pushing for it when his coach and Zuffa wanted him to go back down to Featherweight.

A dispute over money hasn't changed that.



EyeZac said:


> What has Ronda done to show you that she doesn't want to fight Holm?
> 
> Ronda would have fought Holm if she was the champion. She's not now. Ronda gets the champion regardless of who it is and that's been said a thousand times.


I have barely heard Ronda even mention Holly's name or talk about wanting to avenge her loss. She's been fairly quiet on the whole matter which has been surprising and very telling.

And Holly doesn't need to be a champion in order to fight her. If Ronda really wanted that rematch to happen it would be a lock for Nov 12th, you damn well know that so don't try and spin that champion malarkey with me. It's the same old tired bs that was used to validate her fear of facing Cyborg.


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at the Ronda fans coming out of the woodwork.

Unless there's some serious injury involved there's absolutely zero chance he's actually retiring for good. He's only 27 ffs.

He may leave the UFC. He'll not retire.


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> He still asked for the fight in the first place, Conor was the one pushing for it when his coach and Zuffa wanted him to go back down to Featherweight.
> 
> A dispute over money hasn't changed that.


You're praising McGregor for wanting to avenge a loss but at the same time he was running from Frankie and the FW division. You always have a go at Ronda about "running" from Cyborg. Conor was doing the exact same thing except he was the champion of the division he was running from.

Conor wanting to fight Nate, which looks very suspect now all things considered, is hardly a noble act since he was running from defending his belt.



> I have barely heard Ronda even mention Holly's name or talk about wanting to avenge her loss. She's been fairly quiet on the whole matter which has been surprising and very telling.


She's barely talked at all. It's mostly been Dana doing all the talking for her. It's not enough to get me saying she's running from Holm. Holm had her chance. It was all but booked and Holm screwed it up. Ronda shouldn't have to wait for the title shot and fight Holm instead because Holm had to go and lose.



> And Holly doesn't need to be a champion in order to fight her. If Ronda really wanted that rematch to happen it would be a lock for Nov 12th, you damn well know that so don't try and spin that champion malarkey with me. It's the same old tired bs that was used to validate her fear of facing Cyborg.


She's a fighter with the option to either fight a contender or the champion. She's going to fight the champion. Everyone would fight the champion. I don't see how people can have a go at her for wanting to fight the best fighter in her weight division. She's not looking for an easy fight, she's going to fight the very best. Holm lost. Holm gave up her chance at Ronda.

People always said Cyborg was the best and that Ronda ducked her. Well know Ronda wants to fight the very best in the division, Tate or whoever is champion at the time, and people are still saying she's ducking people.

The Cyborg argument is stupid anyway. Cyborg isn't in her division. BJ Penn moved up divisions and looked what happened. He'd be top 5 all time if stayed in the Lightweight division but instead he's only chipped away at a fantastic career with bloody beating after bloody beating.


----------



## BornBad

I like McGregor but he's acting like a spoilt child. This is a big weekend for UFC with Bones returning after one year and you have to do your promotion job for the biggest ppv of the year. 
It's Dana fault too cause he let's McGregor acting like he was the real boss of the company for too many times and now the main event of UFC 200 is in jeopardy. 

I hope they'll book Nate vs Lawler


----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> SO fucking with all his fans, just so he can get oneup on Dana is cool yea?


Most of his fans probably deserved it. Have you seen how they post on other message boards? You'd think they're the millionaire fighters.


----------



## Mad Max

Irish Jet said:


> LOL at the Ronda fans coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> Unless there's some serious injury involved there's absolutely zero chance he's actually retiring for good. He's only 27 ffs.
> 
> He may leave the UFC. He'll not retire.


Anyone know how long he's locked into a UFC contract? Didn't he sign a massive deal at the end of last year/early this year. That might stop him from fighting in other places.

Guess there could be some truth to the WWE rumours.


----------



## BornBad

The WWE rumors and the whole thread in WWE section are :booklel


----------



## Slickback

> *Josh Barnett on Twitter*: "Contract wise he can't just leave the UFC (or cancel a fight). The retirement clause is really the only option. (without breaching a multi-million


So he's really just using this "retire" thing as leverage.


----------



## Blackbeard

I would love to be in GSP's position right now. That man has so much leverage available to him. You have to figure Zuffa will be on their hands and knees pleading with him to save 200.

See If they end up making Bones vs. DC II the main event :mj4


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Blackbeard said:


> I would love to be in GSP's position right now. That man has so much leverage available to him. You have to figure Zuffa will be on their hands and knees pleading with him to save 200.
> 
> See If they end up making Bones vs. DC II the main event :mj4


I really hope GSP gets on board. I didn't even like him in the latter stages of his title run, but if anyone can get an exciting fight out of him, it's Robbie Lawler. Or, fuck it, just give Condit his rematch. It won't do as big numbers but it'll be a hell of a fight.

I can see Jones vs. DC II happening. Dana talks about adding another fight to 200 and I think that's it. They'll be praying Jones wins/comes out fresh this weekend. I'm not too keen on that fight though. Jones made Cormier his bitch the first time around, I think he'll be even more brutal with something to prove in the re-match.

Oh yeah, I forgot Nate Diaz. Well he said he retired too, so :lol

Nah, but without Conor, I'm not that keen on seeing Nate headline. It was the combo of the two personalities that made it special. I'm not keen on GSP vs. Nate at all. We've seen what GSP vs a Diaz Bro looks like- 5 rounds of holding the man down for a UD. Not fun.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rookie of the Year said:


> I can see Jones vs. DC II happening. Dana talks about adding another fight to 200 and I think that's it. They'll be praying Jones wins/comes out fresh this weekend. I'm not too keen on that fight though. Jones made Cormier his bitch the first time around, I think he'll be even more brutal with something to prove in the re-match.


Don't get me wrong, I am very much looking forward to eventually seeing that rematch down the line, I would just prefer to see something a little more juicier headlining such a historic card.



> Nah, but without Conor, I'm not that keen on seeing Nate headline. It was the combo of the two personalities that made it special. I'm not keen on GSP vs. Nate at all. We've seen what GSP vs a Diaz Bro looks like- 5 rounds of holding the man down for a UD. Not fun.


GSP vs. Nate would be alright in my book since George will be coming off a very long hiatus. So there's a possibility his rust or age may make the encounter more competitive than it would of been during his prime. And we know for sure Nate won't filter his thoughts when it comes to the trash talking :lol Plus it would be nice to see Nate get paid some more big bucks.


----------



## Mad Max

Sad day that GSP would be giving up Under Armour money for Reebok money.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

this year in MMa has been so damn crazy bizarro unpredictable that I may have to drop some speculative cash on Bones and Mighty Mouse losing this weekend :hmm:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

At this point I'm giving up hope that GSP will be back for 200. Jones (or OSP lel)/DC at 200 could be great. Where does that leave Nate though? They should just fuck it all and get Nate another opponent and bump him down and have Jones/DC main event. Go for a supercard that ends at 2AM :drose.



Provo said:


> Just heard news, very sad for this. Love him or hate him McGregor makes things interesting and changed to game and how it is played. I will surely miss him.* People need to realize one of his teammate just died which is nothing you can just brush off*, not if you to do a press-confernce the next week.


Wasn't his teammate :mj3


----------



## Provo

Rockland said:


> At this point I'm giving up hope that GSP will be back for 200. Jones (or OSP lel)/DC at 200 could be great. Where does that leave Nate though? They should just fuck it all and get Nate another opponent and bump him down and have Jones/DC main event. Go for a supercard that ends at 2AM :drose.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't his teammate :mj3


Made a mistake, sorry. Still sad tho.


----------



## Stephen90

I usually don't agree with Dana on most things. But with Mcgregor he is right.


----------



## Flux

Nate vs. Ferguson pls. Doesn't make sense in terms of Ferguson being a nobody to the casuals and Diaz being a huge star buit fuck do I want to see that fight, especially if Fergy/Nurmy isn't happening now.


----------



## Blackbeard

Flux said:


> Nate vs. Ferguson pls.


Man, that would be one helluva fight. I doubt it's worthy of headlining 200 though.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> this year in MMa has been so damn crazy bizarro unpredictable that I may have to drop some speculative cash on Bones and Mighty Mouse losing this weekend :hmm:


Why anyone would watch WWE over UFC is beyond me. Way better storylines and swerves in the UFC. This year has made Ariel giddy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Dana said he expects Conor to fight for the UFC in the next year and doesn't buy his retirement on some sports show earlier.


----------



## Riddle101

I still believe Conor could fight at UFC 200. This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion but it's not fixable. I'm sure Conor and Dana can work this out, and manage to change it. 

Anyway I saw this on facebook today and thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## samizayn

BornBad said:


> The WWE rumors and the whole thread in WWE section are :booklel


Out of all the things in this life that AREN'T HAPPENING, you would think this would be the big, obvious, neon-sign 'ISN'T HAPPENING' of all of them.

And still, they fantasy book :mj2


----------



## Blade Runner

According to Dana this has nothing to do with money 

:draper2


----------



## BuzzKillington

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...nor-mcgregor-being-pulled-from-ufc-200-042016

This article puts a different spin on the whole situation. The author claims it isn't about money - at the heart of the issue is a labor dispute between contractor and contractee. 

The jist of it is Conor wants the question of where and when he promotes to not be solely up to the UFC brass. Conor wants to be his own promoter, or at least a co-promoter.

If this is true, It doesn't suprise me that that Dana does not want to elaborate on what the dispute was about - you gotta believe this is his worst nightmare. However, he did say it wasn't about money, so... this article might really be getting to the heart of the matter.


----------



## Slickback

Savage :mj5


----------



## Stormbringer

Chael with the nuclear deterrent!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Can we just get Diaz/Lawler, Diaz/GSP, or GSP/Lawler announced for 200 and move on.....


----------



## Slickback

Some fights just got announced

Dan Henderson vs. Hector Lombard set for a middleweight bout at UFC 199
Max Holloway vs. Ricardo Lamas set for UFC 199
Jessica Penne vs. Jessica Andrade set for strawweight bout at UFC 199


----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> Some fights just got announced
> 
> Dan Henderson vs. Hector Lombard set for a middleweight bout at UFC 199
> Max Holloway vs. Ricardo Lamas set for UFC 199
> Jessica Penne vs. Jessica Andrade set for strawweight bout at UFC 199


They're really trying to retire Dan Henderson to hard way. I love the Holloway/Lamas and Penne/Andrade fights, should be two really back and forth fights. Holloway deserves the winner of Aldo/Edgar with a win (regardless of retirement, we should probably disregard Conor from future featherweight talks anyway).


----------



## Mad Max

Looks like it could be Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier at UFC 200.

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...e-main-event-at-ufc-200-conor-mcgregor-042016


----------



## Slickback

Jone/DC or Jones/Rumble are both worthy of headlining 200 IMO. :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:jonjones the hero roud


----------



## BuzzKillington

That's some bullshit if Nate loses his main event spot.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Valerie Letourneau calls out Thug Rose: 
http://www.instagram.com/p/BEbzSdRrYAp/?taken-by=valerietroubleletourneau&hl=en 

"With all Respect to Rose, I've never called anyone out, but there is always an exception. After watching the fight between Rose and Tecia, I want to say congrats to Rose. That was a great fight between you two. But, if you want a good test prior to having a potential fight with Joana or Claudia, let me offer my services. I'm sure our fans would be excited for this fight. I don't mind waiting... At this moment, there is no other fight that I am more motivated for than a potential fight with you."

:mj


----------



## Bubz

Jones/DC at 200 feels like the most worthy headline fight they could do.


----------



## Slickback

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Valerie Letourneau calls out Thug Rose:
> http://www.instagram.com/p/BEbzSdRrYAp/?taken-by=valerietroubleletourneau&hl=en
> 
> "With all Respect to Rose, I've never called anyone out, but there is always an exception. After watching the fight between Rose and Tecia, I want to say congrats to Rose. That was a great fight between you two. But, if you want a good test prior to having a potential fight with Joana or Claudia, let me offer my services. I'm sure our fans would be excited for this fight. I don't mind waiting... At this moment, there is no other fight that I am more motivated for than a potential fight with you."
> 
> :mj


That's actually a great fight to make. What a polite call out. :mj


----------



## KC Armstrong

BuzzKillington said:


> That's some bullshit if Nate loses his main event spot.



Why is it bullshit? If Dos Anjos had not pulled out Nate wouldn't be headlining shit, anyway. It's not like he had this amazing run going into the Conor fight. Also, wasn't everyone complaining about Conor wanting this re-match? If Conor was on that card fighting somebody else, he would be the main event as well. Nate really has nothing to complain about as far as I'm concerned. Sure, another huge payday would have been nice, but that's life. Last time he benefited from a change of plans, now somebody else will. He'll still get a nice spot on the card, maybe a co-main, depending on which opponent they can get.

Fact is, Jones vs Cormier 2 is definitely bigger and more intriguing than anything they could put together with Nate.


----------



## TCE

Bastar said:


> Looks like it could be Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier at UFC 200.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...e-main-event-at-ufc-200-conor-mcgregor-042016


I fucking hope so. 

That fight needs to happen on this card, if not that, then Lawler vs. Nick, Nate or GSP.


----------



## Mad Max

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Valerie Letourneau calls out Thug Rose:
> http://www.instagram.com/p/BEbzSdRrYAp/?taken-by=valerietroubleletourneau&hl=en
> 
> "With all Respect to Rose, I've never called anyone out, but there is always an exception. After watching the fight between Rose and Tecia, I want to say congrats to Rose. That was a great fight between you two. But, if you want a good test prior to having a potential fight with Joana or Claudia, let me offer my services. I'm sure our fans would be excited for this fight. I don't mind waiting... At this moment, there is no other fight that I am more motivated for than a potential fight with you."
> 
> :mj












Typical Canadians.


----------



## Blackbeard

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> *According to Dana* this has nothing to do with money












Dana White is notorious for talking out of his ass, so of course he's going to spin it in the UFC's favor. Not saying Conor is in the right or anything but I know for a fact Dana isn't telling the whole truth.

EDIT - Looks like he was telling the truth this time. I still don't trust him though :fuckedup



Bastar said:


> Looks like it could be Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier at UFC 200.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...e-main-event-at-ufc-200-conor-mcgregor-042016


LAME! 

I was hoping GSP's return would headline the card :mj2



Timeless said:


> Max Holloway vs. Ricardo Lamas set for UFC 199


----------



## BornBad

Nah... just nah, give Diaz a shot at Lawler or Dos Anjos and save Bones vs Cormier 2 for New York ppv


----------



## Riddle101

Conor McGregor just released his statement.



> I am just trying to do my job and fight here.
> I am paid to fight. I am not yet paid to promote.
> I have become lost in the game of promotion and forgot about the art of fighting.
> There comes a time when you need to stop handing out flyers and get back to the damn shop.
> 50 world tours, 200 press conferences, 1 million interviews, 2 million photo shoots, and at the end of it all I'm left looking down the barrel of a lens, staring defeat in the face, thinking of nothing but my incorrect fight preparation. And the many distractions that led to this.
> Nothing else was going through my mind.
> It is time to go back and live the life that got me this life.
> Sitting in a car on the way to some dump in Conneticut or somewhere, to speak to Tim and Suzie on the nobody gives a fuck morning show did not get me this life.
> Talking to some lady that deep down doesn't give a fuck about what I'm doing, but just wants some sound bites so she can maybe get her little tight ass a nice raise, and I'm cool with that too, I've been giving you all raises. But I need to focus on me now.
> I'm coming for my revenge here.
> I flew an entire team to Portugal and to Iceland to make my adjustments in preparation and fix my errors I made with the weight and the cardio prep.
> With the right adjustments and the right focus, I will finish what I started in that last fight.
> I will not do this if I am back on the road handing out flyers again.
> I will always play the game and play it better than anybody, but just for this one, where I am coming off a loss, I asked for some leeway where I can just train and focus. I did not shut down all media requests. I simply wanted a slight adjustment.
> But it was denied.
> There had been 10 million dollars allocated for the promotion of this event is what they told me.
> So as a gesture of good will, I went and not only saved that 10 million dollars in promotion money, I then went and tripled it for them.
> And all with one tweet.
> Keep that 10 mill to promote the other bums that need it. My shows are good.
> I must isolate myself now.
> I am facing a taller, longer and heavier man. I need to prepare correctly this time.
> I can not dance for you this time.
> It is time for the other monkeys to dance. I've danced us all the way here.
> Nate's little mush head looks good up on that stage these days. Stuff him in front of the camera for it.
> He came in with no shit to do that last one. I'd already done press conferences, interviews and shot the ads before RDA pulled out.
> Maybe I'll hit Cabo this time and skull some shots pre-fight with no obligation.
> I'm doing what I need for me now.
> It is time to be selfish with my training again. It is the only way.
> I feel the $400 million I have generated for the company in my last three events, all inside 8 months, is enough to get me this slight leeway.
> I am still ready to go for UFC 200.
> I will offer, like I already did, to fly to New York for the big press conference that was scheduled, and then I will go back into training. With no distractions.
> If this is not enough or they feel I have not deserved to sit this promotion run out this one time, well then I don't know what to say.
> For the record also -
> For USADA and for the UFC and my contract stipulations -
> I AM NOT RETIRED.


Like I said, things were blown out of proportion but he could still fight nonetheless. In saying that, we'll see where this goes.


----------



## Blackbeard

tl;dr

Need cliff notes please.

EDIT - So basically Conor's had enough of the grueling media obligations and wants to focus more on his training. Tbh I can understand that :shrug


----------



## Rowdy Yates

So it looks like Dana was telling the truth after all


----------



## Buttermaker

Got a bleacher report notification that Conor is ready to go for UFC 200. Fuck who's booking this shit.


----------



## El Dandy

this is quite the blow to all the fantasy bookers in the WWE section


----------



## samizayn

The tl;dr of it is that for a FIGHTER, Conor has spent too much time bullshitting with press conferences and late shows. He gets the media parade because he is the great show, that's true, they're not gonna have the next man do all of that obviously but then it becomes a burden heaped on to him specifically. I feel like if you are a fight fan you would want nothing more than him to be able to go out and do his job properly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I don't think Dana's going against his word and putting Conor back for 200 unless he wants to look like a pushover. The way I see it he "retired" to either get out of press conferences or get a bigger pay and now that he got pulled out of 200 (which I assume he didn't expect) he wants back in? Fucking drama queen. They should not let him back in for 200 and just scrap this dumb Nate/Conor rematch for good. Make him go back to defend his FW title. At the end of the day its still a job and you do whatever the fuck the company wants you to do. If they tell you to promote that's what you do, that's where the money comes from. 



> He came in with no shit to do that last one. I'd already done press conferences, interviews and shot the ads before RDA pulled out.


Correct me if I'm wrong, is he using press conferences as an excuse for Nate winning here? Christ.


----------



## Irish Jet

Good to see someone stand up to these cunts.


----------



## Blackbeard

Irish Jet said:


> Good to see someone stand up to these cunts.


If only others would follow suit and join Conor in his quest against Zuffa :thecause


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

hes unretired then? good to know, now I just need Prince to come back from the dead and we can put this crazy week to bed


----------



## Godway

Eh, while I can appreciate his stance it's coming from a guy who fucking LOVES the spotlight. So it's hard to be like "Yeah, way to fight the power!" when you bring the media circus on yourself. His point is basically "I didn't take the first fight seriously because I had to do media work..." what about every fight before that?


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723164629975863296


----------



## Bubz

I'm pretty sure what Conor is saying is that he can't afford to do all that stuff and not take Diaz 100% seriously. I fully respect where he's coming from with that statement. I do agree with Rockland though at the same time, he must have known this would come.

I'm just glad he isn't retired because I love watching him fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Rockland said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, is he using press conferences as an excuse for Nate winning here? Christ.


I read it as him saying he had done all the press etc for months before RDA pulled out so Nate can do it this time round. Think he is basically saying that the fight sold even with only one of the two of them doing the majority of the build up. A bit strange as Nate done plenty in the 10 days or so before the fight when he got the nod

He is basically just trying to give reasons as to why he should not have to turn up for the media this week. I dont think in anyway he was saying that was one of the reasons he got beat


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fair enough. I can understand that he wants to train properly for Nate after coming off a loss. At the same time though this is meant to be the headliner at a huge event like 200. You have to do the pressers for it to build it up for the money and the buzz. Conor's best selling point is the trash talk so he kind of has to make the appearances.

The press conference for 200 before the 197 weigh-ins may be insane. I don't think Dana is going to put McGregor back in after publicly pulling him out of the fight. Who knows though, he might be convinced that the numbers might be even bigger now that the retirement announcement garnered a huge buzz.

Inb4 Dana and McGregor planned this all along to get media hyped for 200.


----------



## Truthbetold

samizayn said:


> The tl;dr of it is that for a FIGHTER, Conor has spent too much time bullshitting with press conferences and late shows. He gets the media parade because he is the great show, that's true, they're not gonna have the next man do all of that obviously but then it becomes a burden heaped on to him specifically. I feel like if you are a fight fan you would want nothing more than him to be able to go out and do his job properly.


Exactly


----------



## EyeZac

I wouldn't put him back on the card.

He knew what media he'd have to do. We all don't like certain parts of our jobs but you've got to do them. Strip him of the title, take him off the card and then he can go isolate himself all he wants. He's not above the sport as so many people love to say he is. He lost his last fight fairly easily to a guy that was on a boat partying 10 days before it. Send a message that this shit isn't going to be tolerated no matter who you are or what drawing power you have with the casual fans.

I get that he has to do a lot of media and probably the most in the UFC at this point. However the reason your fights are so big is because of all the media attention. Don't act like the media has nothing to do with it. The media is the vehicle which has allowed McGregor to become a millionaire. You can't now decide that the media isn't important. DJ is a champion and nobody gives a shit about his fights. He's one of the best in the world and nobody cares. McGregor, coming off a loss, is still a bigger star than DJ. It's all about his ability to talk and get interest from the casual fan through the various media outlets he hates going on. You can't just stop doing media because you lost a fight.

Watch as Dana puts him back on the card though. Ew.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rockland said:


> Conor's best selling point is the trash talk so he kind of has to make the appearances.


I thought his main selling points were knocking people the fuck out in 13 seconds? Or was it predicting the way and the round on twitter?

...and being white and speaking English. :side:


----------



## Slickback

Man a bit conflicted with this, on one hand this is what got to him to where he is now. But he is also an exciting fighter and can understand he wants totoal focus on this rematch.

Plus, his tweet alone just generated more talk around the world than what his press conferences would have. 

Im sure they will come to an agreement and he will be back on 200.


----------



## Mad Max

So Khabib said he was offered the Diaz fight or a GSP fight at UFC 200 (turned it down, due to Ramadan). I might be looking into it too much, but hopefully this means that GSP has finished negotiations with the UFC and Reebok and we might see his return at UFC 200.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

What a crazy last 24 hours or so. I wonder what made Conor backtrack so damn quickly on the retirement talk? I'm glad for it, but it's strange.

One important thing to note is that in that long response, Conor didn't say he wanted all media obligations taken away, just that he wanted some adjustments so he could continue his camp in Iceland. Tbh, given the amount of great business Conor has generated in these last couple of years post-GSP and Brock (they're the closest people to compare numbers to), I think he more than deserved the lee-way he's asking for.

Instead of UFC offering to fly him out and move all the training equipment from Iceland to America, a cheaper and more effective option could have been to send a film crew over to get a couple of little videos to play of Conor addressing Diaz in the gym. Hell, get him on a Skype call if he must field media questions. Maybe it wouldn't seem fair to the other fighters, but until the other fighters have done what Conor's done for the UFC, they don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Slickback

Rookie of the Year said:


> What a crazy last 24 hours or so. I wonder what made Conor backtrack so damn quickly on the retirement talk? I'm glad for it, but it's strange.
> 
> One important thing to note is that in that long response, Conor didn't say he wanted all media obligations taken away, just that he wanted some adjustments so he could continue his camp in Iceland. Tbh, given the amount of great business Conor has generated in these last couple of years post-GSP and Brock (they're the closest people to compare numbers to), I think he more than deserved the lee-way he's asking for.
> 
> Instead of UFC offering to fly him out and move all the training equipment from Iceland to America, a cheaper and more effective option could have been to send a film crew over to get a couple of little videos to play of Conor addressing Diaz in the gym. Hell, get him on a Skype call if he must field media questions. Maybe it wouldn't seem fair to the other fighters, but until the other fighters have done what Conor's done for the UFC, they don't have a leg to stand on.


You realize that he never ACTUALLY intended to retire right?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Timeless said:


> You realize that he never ACTUALLY intended to retire right?


Yeah of course, it was meant to be a scare tactic or whatever, but I thought he might have sat on it for a few days or so at the very least.


----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> You realize that he never ACTUALLY intended to retire right?





Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah of course, it was meant to be a scare tactic or whatever, but I thought he might have sat on it for a few days or so at the very least.


He'll probably be back at 145, but from what I'm reading he's officially off of UFC 200 now.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/4/2...s-conor-mcgregor-nate-diaz-rematch-dana-white


----------



## Provo

Man what a weird few days. I guess Conor was trying to budge the UFC, But Dana will never do that to a fighter.

I hope when Conor comes back he's better then ever, he already said that when he fougth Diaz he had the wrong sort training. Conor really got a reality check from that fight and he's gonna do everything in his power to makes sure that is not happening again.

I really like this comment I found



> He's not bigger than the UFC.
> 
> But the UFC is smaller without him.


----------



## Slickback

Provo said:


> Man what a weird few days. I guess Conor was trying to budge the UFC, But Dana will never do that to a fighter.
> 
> I hope when Conor comes back he's better then ever, he already said that when he fougth Diaz he had the wrong sort training. Conor really got a reality check from that fight and he's gonna do everything in his power to makes sure that is not happening again.
> 
> I really like this comment I found


Lmao what happened to "we don't train to fight anyone in particular, we jsut train to fight" Nate was the one drinking on boats in Mexico less than two weeks before. :lelbron 












COME ON BENDO


----------



## EyeZac

Timeless said:


> Lmao what happened to "we don't train to fight anyone in particular, we jsut train to fight" Nate was the one drinking on boats in Mexico less than two weeks before. :lelbron


Exactly.

McGregor using the excuse that he didn't have the right kind of training while forgetting that Nate had NO training at all.


----------



## Blackbeard

The press conference for 200 is today right? Anyone know what time it starts? GMT if possible :side:


----------



## EyeZac

Blackbeard said:


> The press conference for 200 is today right? Anyone know what time it starts? GMT if possible :side:







_Stars of UFC 200 will be joined by top fighters competing in the events including UFC FIGHT NIGHT and THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER FINALE, in a special press conference, Friday, April 22 at 5pm/2pm ETPT from MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas._


----------



## Blackbeard

Tank You 

5pm EST :hmm: I think that's 10pm GMT then.


----------



## Provo

Gonna be a interrresting Press-Confernce, This whole Conor/UFC completely overshadowed UFC 197. Forgotting that Jon freaking Jones returns after 2 years :mark::mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

I am sure Frankie Edgar will have a few words to say about Conor's latest antics 8*D


----------



## Mad Max

Blackbeard said:


> I am sure Frankie Edgar will have a few words to say about Conor's latest antics 8*D


Or hopefully another rap. That was dope.


----------



## Blackbeard

Bastar said:


> Or hopefully another *rap*. That was dope.


Frankie did a rap about McGregor? :wtf2


----------



## Slickback

EyeZac said:


> _Stars of UFC 200 will be joined by top fighters competing in the events including UFC FIGHT NIGHT and THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER FINALE, in a special press conference, Friday, April 22 at 5pm/2pm ETPT from MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas._


The conference will be 85% Dana answering Conor questions.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Timeless said:


> The conference will be 85% Dana answering Conor questions.


That's a conservative guess :lol

95% Conor, 5% Jones, while Mouse and the rest of the troops just sit there hating life for being irrelevant or maybe laughing internally at Dana White getting flustered at all the Conor stuff.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Looking forward to this presser.Dana gunna be foaming at the mouth as he gets asked question after question about Conor. In fact i reckon he will start the thing of by announcing no questions about Conor .Either way it should be interesting


----------



## Riddle101

Top Shelf said:


> Looking forward to this presser.Dana gunna be foaming at the mouth as he gets asked question after question about Conor. In fact i reckon he will start the thing of by announcing no questions about Conor .Either way it should be interesting


Haha, I reckon it will be something like this. Skip to 0:44 to get what i'm saying.


----------



## BornBad

Conor is making a mistake... a lot of people like him cause he's a king at trash talking. Nobody wants him to be a quiet guy in press conference and just coming for doing is job and that's why he's getting paid so much


----------



## KC Armstrong

This was the biggest trainwreck of a press conference I have ever seen. It was supposed to be the biggest show in UFC history. Now one main eventer is not there, the other main eventer is sitting at the press conference telling Dana "It's Conor or I'm going on vacation". The fans want it. Hell, all the fucking journalists in attendance, including the people's champ Ariel Helwani, are trying to convince Dana to make it happen while he repeats the same line about fairness 10 times like a damn robot. What an insane waste of time and money. Not one ticket, not one PPV was sold today. Congrats, Dana!

Think about Conor what you want, agree or disagree with Dana's decision, but this press conference was an embarrassment to the UFC. That is a fact.



> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
> I talked to several fighters who were on that stage this week, the vast majority, off the record, did not have an issue w/ Conor not coming.


... but but but... it's all about fairness right? It's not about Dana trying to show everyone who's boss...


----------



## BornBad

Sorry but McGregor had to show up for doing his job and a part of his job is promoting UFC 200 where is scheduled to be in the fucking main event.... That's why he's getting millions and this is the biggest ppv of the year not a Fight Night free on Fight pass. 

the shit he tweeted during the PC was lame as fuck. i'm getting a bit tired of his Mayweather antics bullshit.


----------



## Mad Max

Blackbeard said:


> Frankie did a rap about McGregor? :wtf2


He didn't rap, but he posted someone rapping about him with a music video calling out Conor McGregor.

https://www.facebook.com/ShoreShot/videos/971178076265146/


----------



## NakNak

UFC 200 is gonna be a trainwreck. Both Conor & Dana are...I don't fucking know what to say. It's such a shitty mess.

They are going to have GSP on the main event? Right?...RIGHT? That's the only thing that could "save" this (I don't think DC/JJ is enough, and hell, even with Diaz/McGregor before, the card was still...underwhelming, now that this shit happened, the situation is worse than before)


----------



## KC Armstrong

BornBad said:


> Sorry but McGregor had to show up for doing his job and a part of his job is promoting UFC 200 where is scheduled to be in the fucking main event.... That's why he's getting millions and this is the biggest ppv of the year not a Fight Night free on Fight pass.
> 
> the shit he tweeted during the PC was lame as fuck. i'm getting a bit tired of his Mayweather antics bullshit.



If it's every fighter's job to promote their fights/events, to create interest and buzz, who do you think did more for that show? Conor or guys like Aldo, Cain, etc by answering 2 questions nobody gives a fuck about. The only guy at this press conference who did something to promote the event was Nate. Every other chair may as well have been empty. 

But again, if you want to throw away a fuckload of money based on some sort of "fairness" that apparently not even the other fighters give a shit about, be my guest.




> They are going to have GSP on the main event? Right?...RIGHT?


From all the shit I've heard and read GSP is apparently far more interested in the Madison Square Garden card, but who knows? GSP probably would be the best option, but even with him you don't get as many casual fans as you would with Conor. The only person who could legitimately make up for losing Conor is Ronda and that's not gonna happen, either. On the bright side, the company must be in phenomenal shape if Dana doesn't give a shit about losing such a huge fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong

By the way, Dos Anjos talking shit after pulling out of the McGregor fight made me laugh pretty hard. Have fun with that FightPass Exclusive money, buddy. No red panty night for you...


----------



## Bubz

Watched the press conference. Nate is hilarious :lmao 'If I'm not fighting Conor I'm going on vacation. For real.'


----------



## BornBad

KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, Dos Anjos talking shit after pulling out of the McGregor fight made me laugh pretty hard. Have fun with that FightPass Exclusive money, buddy. No red panty night for you...


I agree with that Dos Anjos needed to keep his mouth shut after he gone running and he lost a shitload of money


----------



## Slickback

Literally everyone wants the fight cept Dana


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

KC Armstrong said:


> From all the shit I've heard and read GSP is apparently far more interested in the Madison Square Garden card, but who knows? GSP probably would be the best option, but even with him you don't get as many casual fans as you would with Conor. The only person who could legitimately make up for losing Conor is Ronda and that's not gonna happen, either. On the bright side, the company must be in phenomenal shape if Dana doesn't give a shit about losing such a huge fight.


This is what I was saying earlier.

GSP @ 200 is not as likely as GSP @ NY. Judging from his last interview it's gonna take a dump truck full of money or bringing dinosaurs back to life to get him to fight sooner rather than later. He said he wants to train properly and SEE how a camp feels before making any real decision. So it's more than just making up for the loss of the Under Armour sponsorship. 

It seems like he wants to come back the right way or not at all and I respect that. After all the poking Ariel did about potential come back timelines nothing made GSP 'flinch' more than the mention of the NY card. 

Anything can happen but as it stands a return @ NY seems more likely judging from what was said in that interview with Ariel. 

Great interview by the way, if you haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## Slickback

Ariel fucking killed it again at the press conference. On another level since his firing 










GOAT time. :jonjones


----------



## EyeZac

After Weidman, Rousey and Hendo lost I don't think I can handle Jon Jones losing his return fight.

Come on GOAT, win in the first round and let DC now his time as a "champion" is over.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

This whole Conor McGregor situation has just been beyond ridiculous, it's getting to the point where I'm starting to believe that the fight is going to happen and this whole brouhaha is just a work to promote it


----------



## Mad Max

Anyone watching Benson Henderson's debut in Bellator against Koreshkov tonight? Should be a good fight.


----------



## Mad Max




----------



## Mad Max

KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, Dos Anjos talking shit after pulling out of the McGregor fight made me laugh pretty hard. Have fun with that FightPass Exclusive money, buddy. No red panty night for you...


He's fighting at the MGM Grand during International Fight Week and on the weekend on the biggest fight card of the year. I imagine he'll be pretty happy with his payday. Might not be McGregor money, but it isn't going to be chump change.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

UFC are so worried about protecting their image by not bending to Conor, but they're honestly looking a million times worse by sticking to their guns. There's no way they can say with a straight face that they're all about what the fans want, or what's best for the fighters, when Dana's response to everyone at the press conference was pretty much, "Fuck you all, I'm the boss."

What I found most interesting was Nate Diaz saying in front of everyone in front of Dana, "If Conor's not fighting I'm going on vacation." If Dana actually allows Diaz to walk by not getting the Conor fight together, he's going to look like the pettiest, least business-minded person ever. Hopefully the Fertittas see sense in this situation.


----------



## Mad Max

Bendo taking the L. Koreshkov looked really good.

I would like to see him move down to 155 again.

His money fights are Brooks, Chandler and Thomson anyway.


----------



## Slickback

Dam Bendo took a beating, Bendo should go back down to 155.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Never liked Bendo, happy to see him and his ego take a hit. Always came across as really smug to me, goes overboard on the religious stuff, and won a few fights I feel like he should have lost by decision- which goes back to the smugness, he has a higher opinion of himself than his performance actually warranted.


----------



## Slickback

At least I'll get 2 right :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Not too confident in the methods of victory at all, but fairly sure I've got the winners down.

For some reason I feel like Cejudo will be able to grab Mighty Mouse, drag it to the ground and make things ugly. For the sake of my multibet I hope he can.


----------



## Mad Max

The prelims for UFC 197 are pretty week. Main card should be action packed.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723645104834154497
:jonjones


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Some thoughts after watching the 200 press conference thingy:

I'm hyped for Joanna/Gadhela. It seems more personal this time which is always a good fight seller.

Didn't even realize a fight with dos Anjos was made.

I hope Travis Browne gets KO'ed. Had to lel at Cain Velasquez dropping a joke that no one even got.

Nate was on form at the press conference. Always gets his thoughts heard. It doesn't look like Conor is getting reinstated on the card because Dana seems against it, so I think Nate might drop out of the card too (if his vacation talk is serious). Dana flirted with the idea of Jones/Cormier 2 for 200 (provided Jones makes nice quick work of OSP) and I am very for that. Having your best fighter main eventing at the biggest event makes sense. 

Its probably going to be Conor taking on the winner of Aldo/Edgar which is good. I think Aldo/Edgar is going to be great. Edgar is on a tear and could do it. Shame its only an interim bout.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

So looking forward to Pettis vs Barboza with them picking each other apart with brutal kicks. I have Barboza winning by KO.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Here's hoping for some epic fights :mark:


----------



## McQueen

197 is tonight?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Yep.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

:jonjones


----------



## Slickback

Really hoping Bones grabs the mic and says "hey pussy you still there" at the camera if he wins. 

Would be a GOAT moment


----------



## Buttermaker

If OSP was able to pull off the upset tonight that would rank as probably the second biggest upset of all time.. I'm not entirely counting out a guy with incredible athleticism such as OSP, but the deck is heavily stacked against him tonight


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Just switched on the prelims... sounds like DC is commentating the whole event, they said he was just doing the main event. That's actually pretty cool of him, even though I like Jones more.

Also, 0-2 in predictions so far.


----------



## Cashmere

Bones imo :jonjones


----------



## Buttermaker

De Lima - Hester was a straight ass kicking.

Nothing better than Dana's boy Cody East getting pumped in round one:woo


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Not too surprising, but Mike Goldberg just confirmed on the FS1 prelims for UFC 197- if Jon Jones wins tonight, it'll be Jones vs. Cormier II at UFC 200.

Yeah, so now I really doubt McGregor vs. Diaz is happening.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Timeless said:


> Really hoping Bones grabs the mic and says "hey pussy you still there" at the camera if he wins.
> 
> Would be a GOAT moment


Well DC should be cageside so he wouldn't need to say it to the cam.

He could rush him Like McGregor did with Aldo after beating Siver.


----------



## Slickback

Rockland said:


> Well DC should be cageside so he wouldn't need to say it to the cam.
> 
> He could rush him Like McGregor did with Aldo after beating Siver.


HE IS???? YESSSSS :mark:


Gonna tune in a bit later, this OKC/MAvericks game is too good atm


----------



## Stormbringer

DAAAAMMMN! THAT FLYING KICK!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

So pleased with that Yair win and that finish was icing on the cake :banderas


----------



## RKing85

That Yair Rodriguez KO.

Damn!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

3 straight losses for Pettis. What has to change?


----------



## EyeZac

Bendo vs. Pettis in Bellator!


----------



## Stormbringer

Wow, he's starting really finish. Jones time!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Never thought I'd see the day where Mighty Mouse was a million times more entertaining than Jon Jones. What a terrible end to the show.

I get Jones wanting more cage time and not pulling the trigger right away, but I feel like he should have been far more aggressive in the championship rounds. OSP did almost nothing for 25 minutes, and Jones did a fraction more with some ground and pound late.


----------



## Slickback

OSP def made it hard for Jones to go for the finish. 

DC/Jones 200 lets do it.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Veteran performance by Bones. Took him deep, neutralized his offence by chipping away at his lead right leg and left arm. He had to adjust to a different fighter, a tough fighter but one who isn't well rounded just yet. Clearly they knew that neutralizing his strengths would be enough. 

Much respect to OSP though, tough sumbitch and went the distance with the GOAT.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Somehow we all just knew Pettis was going to lose. Don't remember seeing someone fall that hard since losing a title. Unless you want to count Silva.

Never in doubt about :jonjones. He could have finished OSP in the fourth but I guess Jon just gets off of going all the way and getting the decision. He'll be better in the DC fight. Can't wait. They need to just announce it for 200 now.


----------



## Slickback

Don't think Mighty Mouse should move up unless its for a super fight with Cruz. He should go for that title defense record.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

The ref was probably so bored with the fight he let Jones' hit to the back of the head slide.


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> Don't think Mighty Mouse should move up unless its for a super fight with Cruz. He should go for that title defense record.


The problem is, who's he fight? Joe B rematch, then you have to hope someone like Formiga can win enough fights to get a shot.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Good overall PPV but I feel like it was a little weak compared to recent previous events. UFC 198 has a pretty good card top to bottom plus events in Brazil always turn out good. But I'm looking forward to 199 with Rockhold/Weidman & Faber/Cruz. As for 200, the match I'm looking forward to the most at the moment is Edgar/Aldo until they confirm Jones/Cormier 2 or until Scrooge McDuck realizes how much money/PPV buys he is missing out on by not having Conor fight at the biggest PPV in UFC history and decides to put McGregor/Diaz back on the card.


----------



## Blade Runner

Demetrious Johnson was on FIRE last night :clap that guy might have no choice but to take a catch-weight fight with a Bantam fighter because he's pretty much cleaned out his division

Jones/OSP was a boring fight -- highlight was Cormier talking about Warrior and Hogan from Wrestlemania 6 on commentary during the fight :lol


----------



## Godway

Jones could have easily finished the fight on the ground if he really wanted to, OSP was obviously outclassed there and would have had no answer for him. Especially when he took him down in the fifth, and just got back up....that could have easily been the end of the fight and gave the crowd what they wanted to see. Wasn't into that fight at all. I don't think OSP went into it to win it, but just to survive it, so Jones played it safe to easily outpoint him.


----------



## Blade Runner

Godway said:


> Jones could have easily finished the fight on the ground if he really wanted to, OSP was obviously outclassed there and would have had no answer for him. Especially when he took him down in the fifth, and just got back up....that could have easily been the end of the fight and gave the crowd what they wanted to see. Wasn't into that fight at all. I don't think OSP went into it to win it, but just to survive it, so Jones played it safe to easily outpoint him.


Yeah OSP looked legit intimidated before the fight even began -- just as the first round was starting you could tell by the look on his face that he was in way over his head. That's the aura of Jones and his mastery of psychological warfare. Jones got clumsy a few times and OSP kept failing at capitalising. It's as if he was afraid of throwing a hard shot and draining his energy. He wasn't going to win a decision so lasting 5 rounds was pointless


----------



## Godway

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Yeah OSP looked legit intimidated before the fight even began -- just as the first round was starting you could tell by the look on his face that he was in way over his head. That's the aura of Jones and his mastery of psychological warfare. Jones got clumsy a few times and OSP kept failing at capitalising. It's as if he was afraid of throwing a hard shot and draining his energy. He wasn't going to win a decision so lasting 5 rounds was pointless


Yup. I didn't really get why they were giving him praise. Jones pretty much gave him the opportunity for 5 rounds to be aggressive and he was too scared to do much of anything. In my opinion, when you're in the spot that OSP was in, you need to be fighting your ass off to try and win, make a name for yourself. Not looking to survive.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Mighty Mouse has entered that point where it feels right to say if you're an MMA fan you should be a fan of his. You want high level grappling; he's got it. You want high level MMA striking; he's got it. You want great fight IQ; he's got it. You want great cardio; he's got it. You want an athlete; he is. He's really becoming the reverse GSP. GSP went from being an exciting fighter to one of the dullest, most boring, sleep inducing fighters ever who stopped taking any risks at all or even entertaining the thought of finishing someone. MM has gone from fighting safe to now fighting to finish, it shows how much his game is evolving. His talent has grown so much, he's so far above everyone else at 125, but might just be too small for 135.

Jones return was a little lacklustre, but I cant blame him for playing it safe against a fighter who had nothing to lose.

Depressing how far Pettis has fallen so quickly. Insane to think 13 months ago he was an impressive UFC Champion and it seemed like the hype department was just getting behind him. Now hes lost 3 in a row and is lucky if he gets to go for a 4th. Its one thing to get monstered by RDA or cuddled by Alveraz, but to go and face a striker and lose most of the exchanges and get pretty comprehensively beaten is depressing. Training for grapplers has dulled his striking skills. But his biggest flaw is still how calm he is, he's too calm, he never shows any urgency, he just goes with the flow.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

EyeZac said:


> Bendo vs. Pettis in Bellator!


It would be pretty cool if those two faced off in WEC, UFC and Bellator.


----------



## Mr. Socko

At this point I really have to question if Pettis was on something when he was beasting the LW division. Him being so injury prone would line up with pulling out of fights due to cycling poorly and the increased musculoskeletal injuries associated with anabolic steroids.


----------



## Cashmere

Honchkrow said:


>


I didn't do so hot on this card lol. 

Fuck this card. 198 is going to be fire.


----------



## samizayn

It's not that I thought Pettis would lose, but that Barboza would win.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Mr. Socko said:


> At this point I really have to question if Pettis was on something when he was beasting the LW division. Him being so injury prone would line up with pulling out of fights due to cycling poorly and the increased musculoskeletal injuries associated with anabolic steroids.


Its worth remembering though that outside of a few fights like the Cerrone fight who simply cant handle pressure at all Pettis wasn't exactly dominating, he was just catching people. And people like Benson and Gilbert who dont really excel in any one area. Him tapping them both is still mega impressive though.

I wouldn't be surprised if he was on PEDs, its a pro sport where winning means more money. And a pro sport based in America where steroids and sports go together so well.


----------



## Ray

Can't believe a scrub from Looking For A Fight cost me a perfect night. 

It was a good card, but nothing special. Still enjoyed it, and there's a bunch of highlights that came out of it. 

Only Jon Jones can win a fight 50-44 after coming off a year long layoff and a last-minute opponent change only for people to criticize him. Given that he took a year off and was training for a completely different style of opponent, I thought he actually did quite excellent. He didn't finish OSP, but dominated him. In retrospect, I think it was good for Jones to get this tune up fight. Get's him warmed up before fighting DC. It'll be interesting to see what Jones shows up against DC. If the same Jones that showed up yesterday shows up against DC, I still think he beats him, but I don't like last night's Jones's chances against a guy like Rumble Johnson. He cardio looked a little depleted, his offense was a little scurried, and he looked a little sluggish. Whether that can be chalked up to ring rust or the extra added muscle or something else, we don't know. But it'll be very interesting to see what Jones shows up against DC. 

Demetrius Johnson is awesome. I did not see him starching Cejudo like that. Extremely impressive. There's no doubt in my mind he's the most complete fighter in the UFC. I have him ranked above Jones as my P4P #1 after last night. He has absolutely no weak spot. There's absolutely no one at 125lbs who can beat him. He's so miles above everyone else it's a little ridiculous. And at this point, he's legitimately cleaned out the division. It'll be interesting to see who they feed him to next.

Pettis has to be the single most overrated fighter in the UFC. He's a good fighter, but some fans and media members especially make him out to be the second coming of Muhammad Ali the way they talk about him. People were already starting to call him the greatest Lightweight of all time after he beat Melendez. I never once bought it. I picked RDA to beat the shit out of him, and I was fairly confident that Barboza would win too. I don't know what people see in him. Just because you win fights in flashy ways, does not mean you're a great fighter. Not to mention, people always seem to forget his fights and only seem to remember the finishes. He was getting handily beaten by Gilbert Melendez until Gilbert made a mistake and exposed his neck. Pettis always counts on his opponents making mistakes, and when they don't, he seems like a deer in the headlights. He has some major defensive liabilities he needs to fix up. He gets pressured way to easily. He's too lenient in the clinch. His takedown defense is extremely overrated. He doesn't throw nearly enough volume to win rounds, and his flashy offense seem extremely telegraphed now. He always seems like he's looking to land something big, but to no avail. At the end of the day, this is the same guy that got beat by Clay Guida and fought a really close fight against Jeremy Stephens. He hasn't seemed to have evolved since then. This might spell the end of Pettis as a top tier lightweight. I think there's a lot of lightweights that beat Pettis, or at the very least give him trouble. Khabib would maul him. Guys like Bobby Green, Dariush, and Ferguson would give him a really tough fight. It might be in his own interest to move down to 145 if he can.

Other takeaways: Yair Rodriguez looked excellent. Keep an eye out for that kid. I've been really high on him since Charles Rosa fight. He's flashy, but also throws tons of calculated offense. Very much like a 145 version of Jon Jones.


----------



## Slickback

Pettis hasn't looked the same since RDA fight. That killer instinct is gone, he looks so tentative


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Godway said:


> Jones could have easily finished the fight on the ground if he really wanted to, OSP was obviously outclassed there and would have had no answer for him. Especially when he took him down in the fifth, and just got back up....that could have easily been the end of the fight and gave the crowd what they wanted to see. Wasn't into that fight at all. I don't think OSP went into it to win it, but just to survive it, so Jones played it safe to easily outpoint him.


That's what I found so frustrating about the fight. OSP gets praise for going 5 rounds with Jones when it couldn't be more clear that Jones let him, he was half-assing it and could have upped the tempo at any time, particularly when he did for a few seconds, I think in the fourth? Quit playing with your food, Jon.



Eva Maryse said:


> Mighty Mouse has entered that point where it feels right to say if you're an MMA fan you should be a fan of his. You want high level grappling; he's got it. You want high level MMA striking; he's got it. You want great fight IQ; he's got it. You want great cardio; he's got it. You want an athlete; he is. He's really becoming the reverse GSP. GSP went from being an exciting fighter to one of the dullest, most boring, sleep inducing fighters ever who stopped taking any risks at all or even entertaining the thought of finishing someone. MM has gone from fighting safe to now fighting to finish, it shows how much his game is evolving. His talent has grown so much, he's so far above everyone else at 125, but might just be too small for 135.


I came up with that reverse GSP thing for Mighty Mouse, I should have trademarked it :lol

I want my royalties, dammit.


----------



## Godway

Rookie of the Year said:


> That's what I found so frustrating about the fight. OSP gets praise for going 5 rounds with Jones when it couldn't be more clear that Jones let him, he was half-assing it and could have upped the tempo at any time, particularly when he did for a few seconds, I think in the fourth? Quit playing with your food, Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> I came up with that reverse GSP thing for Mighty Mouse, I should have trademarked it :lol
> 
> I want my royalties, dammit.


Yeah, I think it was the end of the fourth where he took him down and could have easily ground and pounded him out but the round ended. Still, it showed how easily he had the fight if he took it to the ground. Then he did it again in the 5th round and simply got up when he could have finished the fight. Jones let him go the distance, he could have ended it any time after the 3rd round. And OVP did nothing at all special in that fight while on top of showing very little heart.


----------



## Slickback

Its also the fact that a lot of idiots hate on him for being small, and thinks they could probably beat him up because of his size. 

I don't see how any fan of MMA hates Johnson, when everything he does is technically flawless


----------



## McQueen

The way Johnson fights and the fact his fights are completely non competitive is probably a good deal of why people dislike him. I'm personally not a fan, I don't like watching one sided affairs. Takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

McQueen said:


> The way Johnson fights and the fact his fights are completely non competitive is probably a good deal of why people dislike him. I'm personally not a fan, I don't like watching one sided affairs. Takes all the fun out of it.


He's changed the way he fights though, he fights pretty exciting thesedays.



Rookie of the Year said:


> That's what I found so frustrating about the fight. OSP gets praise for going 5 rounds with Jones when it couldn't be more clear that Jones let him, he was half-assing it and could have upped the tempo at any time, particularly when he did for a few seconds, I think in the fourth? Quit playing with your food, Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> I came up with that reverse GSP thing for Mighty Mouse, I should have trademarked it :lol
> 
> I want my royalties, dammit.


Too late, I trademarked it now.

I get the feeling Jones fought ultra safe and took it easy so that he's carrying no injuries going into UFC 200.


----------



## Slickback

5 of his last 7 fights have been finishes.


----------



## Slickback

I'd rather have DJ/Jones on 200 instead after that shitfest

Would be fucking hilarious if Dana never agreed on this and he just posted it to wind them up


----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> I'd rather have DJ/Jones on 200 instead after that shitfest
> 
> Would be fucking hilarious if Dana never agreed on this and he just posted it to wind them up


They should announce Bones/Cormier and make UFC 200 the GOAT MMA card.

:yes


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Timeless said:


> I'd rather have DJ/Jones on 200 instead after that shitfest
> 
> Would be fucking hilarious if Dana never agreed on this and he just posted it to wind them up


I don't believe this for a second, isn't it the middle of the night in America right now? So people from all over the world are going to be tweeting and re-tweeting about this, with the idea that a huge amount of fan support behind this gets it done, forcing the UFC's hand.

Well played, well played indeed. No idea if it'll work, and I doubt it will with Cormier still in play for 200, but I'm really looking forward to the UFC's reaction on this one.


----------



## Blackbeard

So McGregor vs. Diaz II is back on? Nice! Conor took a stand against the tyrants and they relented :cheer:cheer:cheer

The irony is I use to despise him but this whole ordeal has made a soft fan out of his. Anyone who stands up against _Zuffa_ deserves to be respected.

EDIT - Or is this just more mind games from Conor? :hmm:

Either way I hope for his next fight he comes out to _Public Enemy_'s, _Fight The Power_ :thecause


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Timeless said:


> I'd rather have DJ/Jones on 200 instead after that shitfest
> 
> Would be fucking hilarious if Dana never agreed on this and he just posted it to wind them up


I think he is done this before saying he was fighting Diego Sanchez properly trying to pressure them into it after all the hype he generated.


----------



## fightkomore

Come on, everybody has made stupid decisions, his went public, because he's famous!


----------



## Lm2

Timeless said:


> I'd rather have DJ/Jones on 200 instead after that shitfest
> 
> Would be fucking hilarious if Dana never agreed on this and he just posted it to wind them up


So stupid if true, Dana giving him a pass on not showing up for the presser, but punishes Diaz for not showing up, id rathe see DJ/Jones/Lawler on the card, BS if true.


----------



## Cashmere

Timeless said:


> Would be fucking hilarious if Dana never agreed on this and he just posted it to wind them up


Most likely this. Just seeking attention as per usual. Or Dana is being a cocksucker. Eh, fuck it. The latter.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Apparently, Dana or some UFC officials said Conor's tweet is inaccurate and the fight is still off. :mj4

Conor really needs to just stay off twitter.


----------



## Blackbeard

#TeamConor #EndTyranny #BubzLurking :thecause


----------



## Bubz

Fucking hell this thing is getting stupider and stupider if that tweet isn't true :lmao


----------



## samizayn

:maisielol

Conor trolling to the nth power. Cue Dana getting twitter hate for reneging on a deal he never made. I'm not convinced that Conor doesn't show up fight ready at Vegas in July. I'm really not.


----------



## Stormbringer

Conor is the man. A true pioneer. He knows he has value and demonstrated it to UFC. Glad he's back on.

If they take him off then I'm done with UFC for a while.


----------



## Riddle101

At this point I wouldn't be surprised if Conor just showed up at UFC 200 anyway. Buys himself a ticket and sits in the audience.


----------



## Blade Runner

DX-Superkick said:


> Conor is the man. A true pioneer. He knows he has value and demonstrated it to UFC. Glad he's back on.
> 
> If they take him off then I'm done with UFC for a while.


He's not back on, he's just stirring the pot


----------



## Lm2

Dana denying it, but lets be real Conor is going milk this till ufc 200 comes anyways. #Conorgothisassbeat #stockton209


----------



## Slickback

Conor definitely overplayed his power, and is digging himself a deeper hole with every tweet lol.


----------



## Stephen90

Conor is full of shit. Dude thought he was gonna hold UFC 200 hostage by pulling out. It backfired.


----------



## Stormbringer

Stephen90 said:


> Conor is full of shit. Dude thought he was gonna hold UFC 200 hostage by pulling out. It backfired.


How is Conor the bad guy? Dana said that 2014 was a shit year for UFC. Then this little Irishman comes along puts butts in the seats, get new eyes on the product and most importantly delivers on every promise he makes. Pay him what he's worth and everyone wins. Simple as that.


----------



## Ray

Conor came across a little desperate with his last tweet about being back on UFC 200. He knows he lost his leverage. UFC's scheduling DC/Jones 2 at UFC 200 and that will do fine as the headliner for their biggest show. Meanwhile, Ronda is probably going to return on the MSG show against either Holly or Meisha in November. It's not like the UFC absolutely needs Conor. They're going to do huge business either way. 

I thought the whole argument between them was stupid in the first place. I do think Conor's more in the wrong though. Do the fucking media appearances. It's not a big deal. It's not like your opponent is training while you're doing press. Nate also has to do the same appearances. Stop being a selfish prick and just do it.


----------



## Slickback

He'd have a stronger argument if the fight was close, but tis still fucking 3 months away, do your press conferences then go back to training, even if it stuffs up like a few days, its nearly 3 months away


----------



## KC Armstrong

One point nobody has raised (or at least I haven't seen it) in this whole clusterfuck is just how full of shit Dana is. This motherfucker talks about pulling Conor because giving him any sort of preferential treatment would be "unfair" to all the other fighters. He used the word "unfair" about 20 times at that awesome press conference. If you agree with him, just remember that this is coming from the same guy who signed CM Punk. He threw a bunch of money at a celebrity who has ZERO experience just because he smelled money. Isn't that "unfair" to all the fighters who scratch and claw every single day, dreaming of one day making it to the UFC (and would be far more deserving of this opportunity than Punk)? 

Now, all of a sudden, he's willing to throw away a shitload of money over this fake ass issue of fairness. I'd actually have more respect for Dana if he just came out and said "Look, I'm the dictator around here and anyone who dares to challenge my authority will be punished". Instead, he's trying to sell us this fake bullshit. So, long story short, fuck off Dana!


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dana and co. are probably worried that a fighter has finally come along that can be bigger than the UFC, and Conor knows it. They've unfairly treated Conor really well and are now claiming that's not right. Skipping 1 press conference to focus on training when Conor does more fight promotion than anyone else is a little absurd. Suddenly now they cant give Conor special treatment. And this whole charade has got the UFC more attention than the likes of Cain have in their entire career combined.

And yeah its not right that they signed a hobbyist like CM Punk to a contract either, but Dana has no issue with that.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Eva Maryse said:


> And yeah its not right that they signed a hobbyist like CM Punk to a contract either, but Dana has no issue with that.



I'm sure I'm not the only person who thought of that. I wish one of the journalists at the press conference could have had the balls to bring it up. Would have loved to see Dana struggling to come up with more fake bullshit to justify this.


former WWE Champion, ZERO fights in his life: gets special treatment
current UFC Champion, made a fuckload of money for the company: told to fuck off 


It's actually pretty funny if you think about it.


----------



## Blackbeard

Remember when I said Jon's new found love of weight lifting might become an issue...



> *Jackson*: Powerlifting’s a problem. He gasses. I only want to do an I-told-you-so dance right now.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/04/some-things-overheard-in-jon-jones-corner-at-ufc-197

:jericho2



> *Jackson*: Babies babies babies! Hand position and pants him!


:wtf2:wtf2:wtf2


----------



## EyeZac

Skinny Bones is best Bones.

We do have to keep in mind that this guy did take 15 months off, returned and dominated (winning all five rounds) the number 6 ranked Light Heavyweight fighter in the world and that is a poor performance by his standards.

Still think DC is stuffed in the rematch. Didn't see anything that has changed my mind.


----------



## Stormbringer

Eva Maryse said:


> Dana and co. are probably worried that a fighter has finally come along that can be bigger than the UFC, and Conor knows it. They've unfairly treated Conor really well and are now claiming that's not right. Skipping 1 press conference to focus on training when Conor does more fight promotion than anyone else is a little absurd. Suddenly now they cant give Conor special treatment. And this whole charade has got the UFC more attention than the likes of Cain have in their entire career combined.
> 
> And yeah its not right that they signed a hobbyist like CM Punk to a contract either, but Dana has no issue with that.


This is exactly what I'm saying. What's wrong with someone being larger than life in the MMA world? Tell me that women would still be able to make a living if Ronda lost to Miesha back in Strikeforce. It would have been Carano all over again. Conor wanted 1 time to stay out, and they said fuck him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

As far as Jones gassing goes, its not he's gone all Ubereem. He's bulked up a little bit, but he's not huge. And its worth noting it was just his first fight with the new muscle mass and his first fight in over a year, no reason he cant work better with the extra weight next time. Its crazy how he can come back after 15 months and dominate the #6 LHW in the world and just get written off and have his performance blasted.



DX-Superkick said:


> This is exactly what I'm saying. What's wrong with someone being larger than life in the MMA world? Tell me that women would still be able to make a living if Ronda lost to Miesha back in Strikeforce. It would have been Carano all over again. Conor wanted 1 time to stay out, and they said fuck him.


I really have no issue with him skipping 1 press conference, especially after all the hype work he's already done.


----------



## Cashmere

I think I liked it better when Rousey was the main boy-toy of Dana's. Ugh. Fuck this.


----------



## howeyh2o

Quick question, quite keen to go to UFC200 as my first experience of it live. I see tickets on sale tomorrow to fight club members. Will that be the same process as like Wrestlemania where there is a single presale password? If so...do you guys know if it will leak tomorrow so i can get tickets without fight club membership?


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724758498018357251
:francis


----------



## Buttermaker

It would be nice if Conor and the UFC could figure there shit out. And hopefully something will work that Diaz remains on the card. So fun watching that guy fight. 

Arvloski vs Overeem :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724758498018357251
> :francis


There's still months to go. They vouldnt get Nate an opponent on 3 MONTHS NOTICE? Why is Dana punishing Nate now?


----------



## Certified G

DX-Superkick said:


> There's still months to go. They vouldnt get Nate an opponent on 3 MONTHS NOTICE? Why is Dana punishing Nate now?


Nate doesn't want to fight unless it's against Conor. At the press conference he said if Conor isn't fighting then he isn't fighting either. I assume if he was given GSP as an opponent he'd take it but I'd say that's unlikely at this stage.

I'm pretty disappointed in Dana acting like a bitch and keeping Conor off the card. A lot of people here were against the rematch, and I understand why, but I was actually looking forward to it. It's a little odd Conor couldn't take a day or two off from training to attend a press conference, on the other hand I don't think it's weird to give _the_ biggest star you have some preferential treatment. :shrug


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Dana's ego is at stake because if he lets Conor back on the card he didn't stay true to his word on pulling him out and saying that he will not fight. I don't think the fight's happening unless this is all some ploy that Dana, Conor, and Nate were in on to get more hype. Would be stupid if that were the case. Nate's tweet makes me think its off for sure. He only wanted Conor and I guess him and Dana haven't resolved another opponent for him. Also DC tweeted something about him being on 200 and if that were to happen he wants to tour New Orleans. I think we are just anticipating an announcement for Jones/DC at 200.


----------



## Blade Runner

Nate is gambling. He knows that any other opponent other than GSP would be a severe downgrade and wouldn't be the main event. By taking a stand he's basically trying to force Dana's hand and make the match. Nate deserves ether the big payday or a title match with Lawler (which wouldn't main event if Jones/Cormier makes the card)

It's too bad that the UFC couldn't compromise with Conor. Conor could've been penalised with a fine for breach of contract or could've made up for it another way. Keeping him off 200 is a radical decision because it's THE biggest match the can do for their biggest PPV of all time. The event will sell itself but Jones/Cormier probably won't break any records. It's too bad that it had to end this way

Conor being off the first NY event is another huge blow


----------



## Walls

The Conor situation is interesting. I see both sides of it. Conor's point is I am your cash cow, no one can do what I can do for you and I did more media than anyone in the history of the UFC prior to this fight. He wants to focus solely on training, by the statement he released I got the sense that he understands the size and power difference now and he understands if he loses again then his drawing ability becomes compromised to at least some degree, which effects him and the UFC. He wants to focus only on training and have no distractions so he can continue to be that draw in defeating Nate. He offered to do the NY presser, work with them on his social media (one Conor tweet is more important than going on some talk show at this point), the works. So he was willing to compromise even though he and no other fighters are compensated for their press work.

I also see the UFC's point of view in that if they tell you to do something, you do it. You signed a contract that I'm sure has a stipulation of X amount of media, blah blah. It also threatens to set a precedent in that if he lets Conor have his way then other guys will do the same thing. He took Nick Diaz off the card for the same thing and he couldn't have Nate sitting up there being like "Wtf, my brother does this and he gets offed but I whoop Conor's ass and he gets to slide?" because then you run into a potential issue with Nate pulling off because he's so loyal to his brother on top of giving absolutely no fucks whatsoever. All the other fighters showed up, it disrupted all of their lives, etc, I get it. So I see their side too.

This seems to be a big dick contest at it's core and a debate about whats fair on the outside. The UFC wants to be like all the other leagues and held in that esteem, which is understandable. Then look no further than those leagues to find out how superstars are taken care of. It isn't fair. Life isn't fair. Preferential treatment isn't always a bad thing. If you're working in some office that does sales and you are consistently the highest earner, you may get bonuses, a better office, a better parking space, work less for more, be in favor with the boss, etc. THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT. Absolutely nothing. Of course you treat your higher earners differently than you would treat the lower level employees. This whole "Everyone is equal" thing is one of the biggest lies the world has ever perpetrated and it drives me nuts. We are not all equal. Conor is better than all of you. Conor is better than me, you, the people you see walking down the street,etc. Same with Jon Jones. We are not equal so we should not all be treated equal. 

The UFC wanting to win this big dick contest just hurts everyone. It kills UFC 200, I read today that it will cost them a profit of at least $45 million without him on the card, it makes the fans angry at the UFC, UFC/Conor relations will be strained and everyone loses. Just give him this this one time, make your insane amounts of money and shut the fuck up you bald prick (Dana).


----------



## Blackbeard

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Conor could've been penalized with a fine.


Bingo! Pulling him off the card was a drastic measure. If I recall Anderson Silva missed a media day once and he was only fined 50K for it.

Either Zuffa are using Conor's actions as an excuse to put the kibosh on a rematch they were never keen on, or they've had enough of his ego. Either way it's cutting off your nose to spite your face. Conor headlining 200 has the opportunity to break PPV records.


----------



## Blade Runner

Blackbeard said:


> Bingo! Pulling him off the card was a drastic measure. If I recall Anderson Silva missed a media day once and he was only fined 50K for it.
> 
> Either Zuffa are using Conor's actions as an excuse to put the kibosh on a rematch they were never keen on, or they've had enough of his ego. Either way it's cutting off your nose to spite your face. Conor headlining 200 has the opportunity to break PPV records.


Don't remember the Silva thing. If I recall correctly, it was Nick Diaz that no-showed a press conference but he got pulled and that kinda set the precedent for what happened this week. Nick's match with GSP wasn't as big or as important as Nate Diaz/McGregor 2 tho

That's a good point, especially since Dana said in the presser that Conor is fighting Aldo or Edgar next and NOT Diaz -- which makes you question if this isn't all too convenient for the UFC brass that didn't want the match to begin with. It's entirely possible that they willingly left money on the table to not risk an even bigger problem (Conor losing to Nate again), plus it's good PR from a company standpoint because it shows Dana as the guy that enforces his rules and doesn't bend to anyone. Fans are furious, but the fighters must respect him for it


----------



## Stormbringer

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> That's a good point, especially since Dana said in the presser that Conor is fighting Aldo or Edgar next and NOT Diaz -- which makes you question if this isn't all too convenient for the UFC brass that didn't want the match to begin with. It's entirely possible that they willingly left money on the table to not risk an even bigger problem (Conor losing to Nate again), plus it's good PR from a company standpoint because it shows Dana as the guy that enforces his rules and doesn't bend to anyone. Fans are furious, but the fighters must respect him for it


I understand that, but isn't the rule never tell the consumer they're wrong? We, the fans, keep gas in the company jet and tweets circulating, how can they tell us no? We called our friends when Forrest and Bonnar were killing each other, we didn't care that Ronda was "just a girl" and despite his WWE run we gave Lesnar a chance. Why are they not giving back to us after all these years?


----------



## Blade Runner

DX-Superkick said:


> I understand that, but isn't the rule never tell the consumer they're wrong? We, the fans, keep gas in the company jet and tweets circulating, how can they tell us no? We called our friends when Forrest and Bonnar were killing each other, we didn't care that Ronda was "just a girl" and despite his WWE run we gave Lesnar a chance. Why are they not giving back to us after all these years?


Well probably because they want to preserve a reputation of enforcing it's rules (it IS a legitimate sport). They were already accused of bending to Conor's demands and they'd get accused of double standards if they let this one fly after pulling Nick Diaz for the same thing

Now it's more a situation of Dana making his bed and having to lie in it. If the UFC considered other methods of punishment for these actions from the very start then this might've been avoided, but now they're stuck with ether looking like hypocrites or saving face and losing money


----------



## Stormbringer

You know, I think everyone would have been ok if UFC handed down "THE LARGEST FINE IN MMA HISTORY!" ....and just put on the show.


----------



## Blade Runner

DX-Superkick said:


> You know, I think everyone would have been ok if UFC handed down "THE LARGEST FINE IN MMA HISTORY!" ....and just put on the show.


I think so too, but maybe Nick would've prefered being fined as well

:draper2

It's a sticky situation. It sucks for the fans, it sucks for Nate and Conor, and it sucks for the UFC. Bottom line is that the UFC is a massive brand that wants to be taken seriously as the #1 legitimate combat sport in the world. They'll never been perceived that way if people view their rule enforcing techniques as that of a Kangaroo Court system. They're basically sending the message that no man has bigger balls than the UFC. They probably figured that Conor getting fined wouldn't be that big of a deal for him so they hit him where it hurt --

That, and maybe @Blackbeard is onto something when he talks about UFC not wanting the fight in the first place. Maybe it was just convenient for them which made the decision easier :hmm:


----------



## Bubz

Well Jones might be out for 6 months. Another huge blow to 200 if he is.

Seriously, fuck this shit and put Conor back on. Nobody wins without him on the card.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> The event will sell itself but Jones/Cormier probably won't break any records.


It certainly wouldn't break any records and it wouldn't come close to the number Conor and Nate would do. The original Jones vs Cormier fight did 800.000 which is pretty damn good, but that was largely due to their MGM Grand brawl which was all over the media. Jones beat him decisively and nobody thinks the 2nd fight will be any different if Jones is at 100%. Neither of them are mainstream stars so you're not gonna bring in a lot of people who aren't MMA fans already. 

Conor vs Nate did 1.5 million or close to 1.5 million on pretty short notice. Conor's PPV numbers have grown every single time, he's becoming a bigger mainstream star by the minute. The insane amount of global coverage over this past week alone made this fight even bigger than it was the first time. They definitely could have broken the UFC 100 record, but hey, if Dana has suddenly found Jesus and is now all about "fairness", let's throw all that fucking money away and alienate a lot of fans in the process.


----------



## McQueen

Conor vs Lesnar vs Rousey vs Predator at UFC 200.

Make it happen Dana.


----------



## Slickback

Bubz said:


> Well Jones might be out for 6 months. Another huge blow to 200 if he is.
> 
> Seriously, fuck this shit and put Conor back on. Nobody wins without him on the card.


Where did you get that ??

Edit - Bones gives us an update


----------



## Bubz

Read it on MMA Weekly as part of the medical suspension list. Said he will need an xray and depending on the result he could be out for 6 months. Looks like he's fine though.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Jones is advertised for Good Morning America as well, so I guess they'll announce Jones vs Cormier today. I'm seriously considering watching 200 via some shitty internet stream rather than buying the PPV like I usually do.


----------



## BornBad

it's on http://www.instagram.com/p/BEtEg3dpJd_/?taken-by=ufc


----------



## Flux

KC Armstrong said:


> Jones is advertised for Good Morning America as well, so I guess they'll announce Jones vs Cormier today. I'm seriously considering watching 200 via some shitty internet stream rather than buying the PPV like I usually do.


why? it's still a great card.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This is the main event I wanted, I don't care about what gives them the best buys. The best fighter should be main eventing. :jonjones

:mcgregor2 should know not to cross BIG BAD DANA.


----------



## Londrick

Nate not fighting anytime soon. Fuck Conor/UFC :mj2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Rockland said:


> :mcgregor2 should know not to cross BIG BAD DANA.


Wasn't it Lorenzo that Conor was dealing with? Dana is just used to take the heat.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

UFC throwing away money to prove a point but eh whatever, thats on them to decide whether its worth it, as a fan Im totally content with Bones/DC as the main, card is still stacked, people put too much hype on the 200 number anyway. McGregors return (with a chip on his shoulder) will be gigantic no matter where it is or who its against and they can do the Nate rematch anytime.


I just wonder what the back up plan is for when Cain and DC blow out eachothers knees in training and Bones drunkenly drives his car into a schoolbus or some shit :hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard

BornBad said:


> it's on http://www.instagram.com/p/BEtEg3dpJd_/?taken-by=ufc


:bean

Lame.


----------



## Cashmere

So DC isn't planning on changing anything and he's just gonna go right for him; take him down and hold him. 

I hope he's just trolling him or else it sounds like he's going for that LNP strategy :lol. Take a deep breath and relax DC. Eat a snickers or something...


----------



## nazzac

I can't see how people can complain.

DC vs Jones is a huge fight featuring arguably the greatest fighter of all time.

McGregor vs Diaz is a stupid sideshow fight that shouldn't be happening and only was happening because Conor wanted his ego rubbing.

If Conor is on the card, he should be defending the title against Edgar. Nothing else, especially a pointless rematch.


----------



## Ray

The real UFC 200 poster:


----------



## Slickback

Flux said:


> why? it's still a great card.


Because his god Conor McGregor isn't on it, that's why.



When the Nate/Conor rematch was announced, people were complaining saying it was pointless, now that its off, they are still complaining. 




HYPED FOR THE GOAT at 200. :jonjones




Fun fact - Jon Jones is the only guy that was on 100 thats also going to be on 200 :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard

nazzac said:


> I can't see how people can complain.


Because Bones vs. DC II doesn't excite me nearly as much as GSP vs. Lawler, Nate vs. Lawler, Nate vs. McGregor II or Bones vs. Rumble :draper2


----------



## EyeZac

GOAT going to get his belt back. Wasn't a fan of McGregor/Nate II so now that it's gone I'm all good. It was a pure money fight that was holding a division hostage.

Hyped for Jones/DC.


----------



## Blackbeard

The only people holding a division hostage are _Zuffa_. They could strip Conor right now if they wanted but refuse to do so.


----------



## El Dandy

lel at Conor overplaying his hand at life


----------



## Slickback

LOL DC shitting on himself. :lmao


I'LL DESTROY OSP.
I CRY AT PRACTISE


----------



## EyeZac

I'm four minutes into the press conference for UFC 200 with Bones/DC and it's already amazing.


----------



## Oxidamus

Been bored today so I went and watched a bunch of JON JONES fights. I can't see why anyone wouldn't be excited to see someone of his calibre fight at any card, honestly.

I like Conor but he's not the only fucking thing going. Cormier/Jones is way bigger. :banderas


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Timeless said:


> When the Nate/Conor rematch was announced, people were complaining saying it was pointless, now that its off, they are still complaining.


Well that shows how good of a job Conor did of promoting the fight.

I don't care for either Nate/Conor or Jones/DC fight I was hoping GSP would come in.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725294730687352832
After seeing this I don't blame Conor just looks embarrassing.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah that was cringe, I was hoping my eyes were deceiving me and Jon Jones wasn't a part of that.

Wtf is Chuck Liddell doing there :mj4


----------



## Stormbringer

It's so weird hearing 2 women who don't speak English having an argument. It's so weird to listen to.


----------



## Slickback

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well that shows how good of a job Conor did of promoting the fight.
> 
> I don't care for either Nate/Conor or Jones/DC fight I was hoping GSP would come in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725294730687352832
> After seeing this I don't blame Conor just looks embarrassing.


So your more excited for a 5 round wrestlefuck? Cause that's what GSP was the latter part of his career


----------



## nazzac

How can anyone claim to be an MMA fan and not be excited for Jones vs DC 2?

It's arguably the biggest fight in Light Heavyweight history between two of the best pound for pound fighters in the world.

This is a sport and this fight makes the most sense from a sporting perspective. Conor vs Nate is a sideshow. If Conor was to be on this card he should be fighting the number one contender in his division, Frankie.

But Conor's ego took a hit when Nate tapped him out and they booked a pointless rematch so Conor can get his ego back in check. 

I am glad that fight is off because it is not fit to main even UFC 200. I don't care how many buys it would have done, i don't have shares in Zuffa. Conor should be fighting Frankie and i don't understand why he isn't.


----------



## cablegeddon

nazzac said:


> How can anyone claim to be an MMA fan and not be excited for Jones vs DC 2?
> 
> It's arguably the biggest fight in Light Heavyweight history between two of the best pound for pound fighters in the world.


It's the fight of the year but I don't see what DC can do differently this time. Jones will likely outwrestle, out-clinch and out-punch DC...Jones is better in every aspect of the game.....or was in the first fight.


----------



## Lm2

Jones vs DC might be a little closer then last time, but JBJ stilll walking out champ


----------



## Blackbeard

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725294730687352832
> After seeing this I don't blame Conor just looks embarrassing.


:lol

Reminds me of that gif of those fans in the crowd punching the air. And yeah, I don't blame Conor for wanting to avoid doing stuff like that.



Timeless said:


> So your more excited for a 5 round wrestlefuck? Cause that's what GSP was the latter part of his career


Except this is a GSP who's coming off a three year lay off (_plus another ACL tear_) and would be going up against a dangerous champion with tons of momentum behind him. And lets not forget about the fact George was getting tagged more and more in his later fights.

GSP vs. Lawler in 2016 is a very fascinating match up IMO.



nazzac said:


> How can anyone claim to be an MMA fan and not be excited for Jones vs DC 2?
> 
> It's arguably the biggest fight in Light Heavyweight history between two of the best pound for pound fighters in the world.


1. We've seen it before.

2. I don't see the outcome changing that much unless Bones skills and athleticism have completely eroded in the past year

3. Bones vs. Rumble would excite me more.

4. Wasn't Rampage vs. Dan Henderson more important considering it unified the PRIDE and UFC titles?

5. I am a Jon Jones fan :quimby


----------



## Riddle101

Irish comedian Richy Sheehy's Parody of I'll be missing you by Puff Daddy about Conor McGregors 'retirement'. Music video also mimmicks the puff daddy video. (Also , I know Sting wrote the song.)


----------



## Nightmaree

I hope they add Glover/Rumble for UFC 200


----------



## Rowdy Yates

DC v Jones again does little to excite me.The first fight was awful as i remember it and cant see this fight or the outcome being any different.


----------



## nazzac

Blackbeard said:


> 1. We've seen it before.
> 
> 2. I don't see the outcome changing that much unless Bones skills and athleticism have completely eroded in the past year
> 
> 3. Bones vs. Rumble would excite me more.
> 
> 4. Wasn't Rampage vs. Dan Henderson more important considering it unified the PRIDE and UFC titles?
> 
> 5. I am a Jon Jones fan :quimby


But it makes no sense for Jones to fight Rumble until he gets his belt back

Rampage vs Dan was big but MMA has grown a lot as a sport since then


----------



## Slickback

Jones vs Rumble WILL happen, after 200. They both want it, relax. Fans want it, just wait 











First ever flyweight bout


----------



## Mr. Socko

Not hugely excited Jones/DC. Can't see it going anyway other than the first with Jones even closer to his prime and DC further out of his.

Also Women's Flyweight? They getting a title too? Would be nice to see Barb Honchak in the UFC. She's a fun fighter to watch and has some very nice hands for WMMA. Would absolutely decimate the WBW division if they brought it in as there's a good few undersized girls in WBW.


----------



## Unorthodox

I'm really looking forward to Jones Vs Cormier if DC performs like he did against Gustafsson with the constant pressure he put on him he could have a really good chance of beating Jones. It will be an intriguing fight that may well go the distance again.


----------



## Slickback

Pretty sure everyone here didn't fucking give Holly Holm a chance when she fought Ronda, or when Nate fought Conor.


Anything can happen


----------



## Mr. Socko

Timeless said:


> Pretty sure everyone here didn't fucking give Holly Holm a chance when she fought Ronda, or when Nate fought Conor.
> 
> 
> Anything can happen


Neither one of them were rematches where we got to see both participants collide before hand.

Anything can happen but when you've got two incredibly consistent guys who've already fought a 5 round fight healthy it does take away some of the luster. Doesn't help that the fight was decent at best with a lot of stalling and utilising the fence.


----------



## Nightmaree

first fight was good, amazing 3 rounds but last wasn't that good yeah


----------



## Ray

Jones is just a terrible style matchup for Jones. Simple as that. I love Cormier and I will be rooting for him but overcoming Jones will be very tough. He doesn't have the reach and Jones will keep him at bay with kicks, knees, and jabs. Cormier's best shot is to go straight for a takedown and try to utilize the same gameplan he did against Rumble. He needs to stick to Jones like glue and constantly push for takedowns, but I don't see that happening. Jones is just way too big for him and has excellent takedown defense. 

Rumble is the only man to beat Jones. He matches up the best with him.


----------



## Bubz

I'd imagine a Jones/Rumble fight would just end up like DC/Rumble did for Rumble though.

I'm pretty excited for Jones/DC 2 tbh.


----------



## Ray

Jones doesn't posses the same type of wrestling that Cormier has. Cormier's chain wrestling is vastly superior to Jones'. Jones has tremendous greco but doesn't have the sticking ability that Cormier has. Go watch Cormiers fights against Nelson, Henderson and Rumble. The transitions and chaining between one takedowns to another were spectacular. Once Cormier grabs a hold of a leg, he's like a dog on a bone, and that was able to work very well against Rumble. 

Jon Jones's doesn't have that. He goes for takedowns one at a time and leaves it at that. Not to mention, his takedowns have been becoming less and less effective over the past couple of years. Many of his recent opponents were able to easily defend most of his takedowns. If he doesn't get the fight to the ground against Rumble, it'll be big trouble for him. Rumble without a doubt always hurts his opponent in the first round, and a guy like Cormier was able to withstand that by turning to his wrestling. Jones won't be able to partly because he doesn't have the pure wrestling ability that Cormier has. Not to mention, Rumble has undoubtably probably already improved his takedown defense since the Cormier fight.


----------



## Slickback

Well if he lands that fucking bomb on Jones like he did on Cormier early on then it could get very interesting, thats' what makes that fight exciting. Rumble can knock out anybody in that division


----------



## Nightmaree

UFC 199>UFC 200 ATM


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ray said:


> *Jones is just a terrible style matchup for Jones.* him.


I agree your own worst enemy is yourself. :evil


----------



## Bubz

Oh yeah I get all that about Cormier being a superior wrestler, I just meant the general direction of the fight i.e Rumble getting taken down and finished that way. Definitely not in the convincing manner Cormier did it of course. Cormier is untouchable as a wrestler. I actually rewatched the Henderson fight the other day and that shit was still insane. I'm a huge DC fan.


----------



## Nightmaree

Yeah but he got taken down by Jones, Rumble and even Gus. They couldn't do much but still


----------



## TCE

Timeless said:


> Jones vs Rumble WILL happen, after 200. They both want it, relax. Fans want it, just wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First ever flyweight bout


Flyweight? What???

LOL, I hope to God this isn't opening up the doors to a new women's division.


----------



## EyeZac

Létourneau clearly wanted to get the hell out of the Strawweight division after getting the crap beaten out of her by Joanna.


----------



## Nightmaree

Valerie needed that 125 division. 115 was too hard to cut imo. But she gave JJ good fight which is nice


----------



## Slickback

These videos are hilarious. :lmao


----------



## nazzac

TCE said:


> Flyweight? What???
> 
> LOL, I hope to God this isn't opening up the doors to a new women's division.


Why not?

Personally i think the two womens divisions have been some of the most interesting divisions for the past 12 months


----------



## Nightmaree




----------



## Ray

https://www.instagram.com/p/BE3N7iTLzpX/?taken-by=thenotoriousmma&hl=en



> Nobody gives a fuck about these other fights until this one is settled.
> Cut the bullshit. Run it back.


Conor just seems a little desperate now to get on either the UFC 200 card or the MSG card. He knows he misplayed his hand.


----------



## Slickback

"until this one is settled". :kobe










What's left to settle? Fuck outta here


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

It's not settled till he gets KO'ed this time.

I'm already tired of hearing about him. Needs to stop moaning and get ready to face the winner of Edgar/Aldo.


----------



## McQueen

Agreed with Rocxican


----------



## Cashmere

Bottom of the barrel. Fuck Conor. You got finished you knucklehead. Go back to fighting midgets now.


----------



## EyeZac

Conor really doesn't want to defend that championship.


----------



## Slickback

lol Conor probs thought UFC would collapse without him, bottom line is even if they lose money on 200 theyll make it back eventually. UFC doesnt need him as much as the other way around


----------



## yeahbaby!

Timeless said:


> "until this one is settled". :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's left to settle? Fuck outta here


Exactly. He looked good early, then decided to try and be showy, got cocky wading in with his hands down and got caught. He got beaten fair and square.

Conor is a great fighter but not elite, it's his mouth that gets the big bucks not his skills.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

http://m.sherdog.com/news/news/Kimb...rned-to-No-Contest-by-Texas-Commission-104309

Kimbo vs Dada II when?

Dada the true MMA god is undefeated.



Timeless said:


> What's left to settle? Fuck outta here


Well DC vs Jon Jones has already happened.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah but in that Jones wants to get a belt he never really lost back. Mcgregor/Diaz II has no purpose but to feed a mans ego.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rockland said:


> Yeah but in that Jones wants to get a belt he never really lost back. Mcgregor/Diaz II has no purpose but to feed a mans ego.


Don't know if ya heard, but that one man's "ego" is worth at least $45 million dollars in ppv buys...

Fans want it, give it to them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The point is there's nothing to settle in that fight. Nate won the first time, decisively. It would have done great buys for 200 but Dana/UFC clearly aren't going to give in. All Conor is doing is sounding like a whiny broken record player. He needs to let it go.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Me thinks a lot of the anti-McGregor/Diaz II brigade are secretly scared Conor knocks him out and they don't get to keep their RNC memes.

That said I have Diaz by submission again :side:

Dude fought at FW as late as December 2015. Until he goes a year without defending the belt people need to be patient. It's not like this is a guy who barely fights once a year.


----------



## RKing85

I am 100% on the UFC's side on this spat with Conor. The numbers Conor is putting out there on what he made is laughable. And he looked so so bad when he made that tweet that he was back on the card.


----------



## Slickback

Connor's latest instagram post :lmao



> thenotoriousmma Working the rear hand uppercut with Roddy prior to UFC 196.
> A shot I called pre fight.
> Who else can call a shot like the rear hand uppercut on a big 6 foot lurch and then go out and dig that baby repeatedly into the nose?
> Anyone?
> Didn't think so.
> Mark my fucking words I am going to toy with him in the rematch.
> Believe that.



As usual. The only appropriate response


----------



## cablegeddon

I don't understand enough jiu jutsu to know for sure many grapplers claim that Conor didn't give his back to Diaz......he was tricked into giving his back. Big difference.


----------



## Blackbeard

Any chance we can start looking forward to the upcoming fights and ignore Conor vs. Zuffa?


----------



## Ray

> thenotoriousmma Working the *rear hand uppercut* with Roddy prior to UFC 196.
> A shot I called pre fight.
> *Who else can call a shot like the rear hand uppercut on a big 6 foot lurch and then go out and dig that baby repeatedly into the nose? *
> Anyone?
> Didn't think so.
> Mark my fucking words I am going to toy with him in the rematch.
> Believe that.


Here's Conor trying that "rear hand uppercut"


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Any chance we can start looking forward to the upcoming fights and ignore Conor vs. Zuffa?


Its Conor vs himself at this point, trying to convince himself he isn't delusional. This weeks card isn't that good. But next week though :banderas





RIP to Jordan Parsons by the way, just passed away, tragic incident


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728015914981953537


----------



## RKing85

Horrible news on Jordan Parsons. Tragic. Hope they find the asshole who did it.


----------



## Stephen90

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728015914981953537


Seems like Dana's pissed at Holm for losing to Tate.


RKing85 said:


> Horrible news on Jordan Parsons. Tragic. Hope they find the asshole who did it.


I hope so too.


----------



## Slickback

> TJ Dillashaw vs. Raphael Assuncao 'possible' bantamweight bout on #UFC200 - Per


This is a great fight. Also Lawler vs. Woodley in the works for 201, leaked by the king Ariel. So you know this s legit


----------



## Lm2

holly getting a nobody, dana must be upset


----------



## Nightmaree




----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> Also Lawler vs. Woodley in the works for 201


:tripsscust


----------



## Truthbetold

*Conor McGregor claims he smashed Brock Lesnar’s UFC 100 PPV record, trashes UFC, Jon Jones numbers*

http://www.foxsports.com.au/ufc/con...s/news-story/2cfb9e435434b06a60c4b6e81d98f607

https://twitter.com/TheNotoriousMMA/status/727168629528236034


----------



## Truthbetold

RKing85 said:


> Horrible news on Jordan Parsons. Tragic. Hope they find the asshole who did it.


Damn. that's sad.

Walking around in the street wearing headphones is dangerous.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> :tripsscust


Hope Lawler beats him so we dont have to hear this Woodley shit anymore


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> Hope Lawler beats him so we don't have to hear this Woodley shit anymore


Lets hope it's as similar as the Marrquardt loss.


----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> This is a great fight. Also Lawler vs. Woodley in the works for 201, leaked by the king Ariel. So you know this s legit


Woodley better not ruin my chances of Lawler vs. Wonderboy!


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Buttermaker

Timeless said:


> Hope Lawler beats him so we dont have to hear this Woodley shit anymore


I'm pretty confident that's the way it will go. Well at least hopefully as I am also sick of hearing about Tyron Woodley all the time.
@Bastar Undortunetly Rory is gonna ruin your chances of Lawler vs Wonderboy


----------



## Mad Max

Buttermaker said:


> I'm pretty confident that's the way it will go. Well at least hopefully as I am also sick of hearing about Tyron Woodley all the time.
> @Bastar Undortunetly Rory is gonna ruin your chances of Lawler vs Wonderboy


Yeah, there's a good chance of that happening too. Why couldn't they match up Lawler/Wonderboy, give Rory somebody he can breeze through in the meantime, and match up Woodley/Hendricks, so we can rule out one of the two biggest whiners in the division from future title talks.


----------



## Godway

> Miesha Tate recently appeared on Joe Rogan’s podcast, and shared a story of an incident between Paige VanZant and Ronda Rousey. VanZant confirmed the story with TMZ. Check out the story below…
> 
> “[Paige] came up to me like, ‘Miesha, I have to tell you this experience I had with Ronda.’ I’m like, oh, what? She was like, ‘well, we were at Reebok deal recently, we were at a shoot and I was trying to find her so we could get a picture. And the Reebok people were like, ‘don’t ask Ronda for a picture.’ She was like, why? They’re like, ‘just don’t. Just stay away from Ronda. Don’t ask her for a picture.’
> 
> I guess Ronda came later that day and sought her out and just cussed her out. Like, they had never really had a conversation either. [Paige] was like, ‘I don’t know Ronda other than hi/bye. That’s it.’ I guess Ronda came up and was like, ‘f*ck you, you fair-weather b*tch! How dare you cross me? Blah, blah, blah.’ She was like, ‘cross you? What are you talking about?’ And [Ronda] was like, ‘you congratulated Holly Holm for beating me, so f*ck you, you f*cking fair-weather 115-pound…’ Just went off on Paige. Paige came and told me and I was like, honey, welcome to my world.
> 
> She was like, ‘oh my gosh, I’m glad that I saw this side of her so I know, because I didn’t understand. I told Ronda, I’m sorry if that offended you, but I’m allowed to congratulate whoever I want. I congratulated Rose Namajunas when she beat me. I was like, you know, you whooped my ass. That was a badass performance. I just simply told Holly congratulations once. It wasn’t anything anti-Ronda.’ But Ronda, I guess, just ripped her a new one.”


Ronda's a legit crazy person. I used to think her bitch attitude was just to sell fights, but after the Ellen appearance and shit like this....


----------



## Blackbeard

Godway said:


> Ronda's a legit crazy person. I used to think her bitch attitude was just to sell fights, but after the Ellen appearance and shit like this....


Yet her fans wonder why people despise Honda with such a passion unk2


----------



## Godway

Blackbeard said:


> Yet her fans wonder why people despise Honda with such a passion unk2


I didn't use to take her antics seriously, and didn't really see a point in being a "hater" towards her since I assumed she was doing what she did to sell fights. But the way she publicly HATES every person she fights, and then acts like a jerkoff to them after the fight is poor form. You should have a mutual respect for each other even if you don't like one another. She's always come across as a diva and a bully. Fuck, case in point, Holly Holm beat you a long time ago at this point....you still fucking remember that Paige Vanzant congratulated her on winning a fight and because winning a fight makes Holm a mortal blood enemy to Ronda that means PVZ needs verbally bitchslapped at some photoshoot? :lol It's fucking crazy shit. She clearly can't handle the pressure of being a pro athlete.


----------



## Mad Max

I want to say I'm shocked by Ronda, but I'm not. She doesn't seem like a well adjusted person in the least bit and that's been enforced through her fight antics, TUF coaching gig and now this recount. You'd think getting KO'd viciously would humble her, but I guess her ego is that fragile she feels the need to pick a argument with someone on a congratulatory tweet to her opponent.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Here's the audio of Tate telling the Paige/Ronda story:


----------



## Slickback

lol what the fuck is wrong with her, lashing out at Paige just because she was happy for Holly. Fucking bitch


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I used to be a fan but can't be at all anymore. She's a fucking psycho bitch and seems completely unlikable. Why would anyone even have problems with Paige? :dahell. 

#TEAMTATE


----------



## EyeZac

Yeah that's not a great look.

Does get me hyped for Tate/Rousey 3 though. Gonna be so good!


----------



## Walls

Godway said:


> Ronda's a legit crazy person. I used to think her bitch attitude was just to sell fights, but after the Ellen appearance and shit like this....


The JRE podcast made me respect Miesha even more than I did before and it really highlights how she's a much better representative for the sport and women's mma in general than Ronda is. Miesha takes a loss and gets right back up and moves on and Ronda is on talk shows bawling her eyes out saying she's mourning the person who she could have been still, while Miesha pushed through FAR worse in her mma career than Ronda has and still said "fuck that, I'm going to be champion" and then did it. She's gangster as fuck. I think it's evident that Miesha is far, far more mentally strong than Ronda is. Ronda is a typical bully in that she runs off of momentum. When everything is in her favor she's a beast and is hard to stop but once she loses even an ounce of that confidence the entire thing falls apart and you get what you got when she was on Ellen. And then you hear about the PVZ story and you have to wonder why she is shocked that people were happy she lost. Schaub has said on his podcast many times when talking about their past relationship that she was nuts and too intense and she couldn't handle any opinion that wasn't her own and if you didn't agree with her all the time then she didn't think you were with her. She's obviously emotionally underdeveloped. When you hear her talk about certain situations and how she dealt with that, shit from the Ultimate Fighter is a good example of it as well. She's just a mean cunt who got a reality check that she needed. And that's not to take anything away from what Ronda has accomplished, mind you. Woman's mma wouldn't be where it is at all without her. I'm just saying that as time has gone on her crazy has become more and more evident and as people are figuring it out I feel like her stock in the public's eye has gone down a lot and Miesha's has gone up and I just think she's a far better representative for the sport in general, not just woman's mma, than Ronda. She's very intelligent, is hot as holy fuck, dresses well, speaks well, is a company person, etc.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729257923529060352


----------



## Slickback

The buildup will be hilarious. But NOT GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## Stormbringer

Rotterdam wants that glove touch.

"Sportsmanship, Muthafucka!"


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Godway said:


> Ronda's a legit crazy person. I used to think her bitch attitude was just to sell fights, but after the Ellen appearance and shit like this....


Ronda quite possibly is a bitch etc but whos to say Miesha isn't talking BS here. Even if it is the truth Miesha has thrown Paige VZ under the bus by revealing a private conversation. That alone for me tells me Miesha is not this clean cut great honest person she is being made out to be.Also is it not possible that Miesha is bitter about someone who has kicked her arse twice with relative ease? Personally i dont really care for Ronda either way but i definitely would be taking this she said this and she said that story that Meisha has told with a pinch of salt


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Gunni. :banderas


----------



## TCE

Pretty good card so far.


----------



## Blackbeard

That was nuts. Struve raped Bigfoot :lmao


----------



## Godway

Top Shelf said:


> Ronda quite possibly is a bitch etc but whos to say Miesha isn't talking BS here. Even if it is the truth Miesha has thrown Paige VZ under the bus by revealing a private conversation. That alone for me tells me Miesha is not this clean cut great honest person she is being made out to be.Also is it not possible that Miesha is bitter about someone who has kicked her arse twice with relative ease? Personally i dont really care for Ronda either way but i definitely would be taking this she said this and she said that story that Meisha has told with a pinch of salt


Paige confirmed the story, and it ain't like she bad mouths anyone ever. I thought the same thing at first, like oh this is just women being catty and gossiping because they hate each other, yet PVZ didn't seem to care that Miesha brought it up. Miesha definitely looks for reasons to trash Ronda, I don't disagree, but that's just because Miesha thinks she should be the face of women's fighting and not Ronda. And frankly, she represents the sport a lot better. 

It would come across better if Tate wasn't so infamous for getting her ass kicked by Ronda, and Paige broke this news herself, I agree.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Tate is a better person than Honda.

Anyways, Arlovski :mj2

Good night of fights. The Struve KO was great.

198 next week, yessss


----------



## Blackbeard

*UFC Fight Night 87: The Night I Jinxed Bearded Fighters* :hogan

Time for Bigfoot to move to a nature preservation before his species becomes extinct.

Ubereem deserves a title shot IMO. Not sure he'll get his wish for the MSG card though.

Tremendous rebound from Guni that further cements just how spectacular Maia is on the ground.


----------



## Provo

What a great night!

All my dutchies won :tucky

Too bad I couldn't be there the atmosphere seemed great.

DUTCH TAKEOVER!


----------



## Godway

That Overeem finish was excellent.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

skipped the prelims but that whole main card was highly entertaining, great atmosphere, that Randamie ko looked brutal. Reem in his last few fights has looked even better than the horsemeat days, miraculous career recovery, guy looked utterly washed a few years ago.


----------



## Slickback

Overeem looked amazing. 100% next guy for the title shot. 

Lol bigfoot Silva 


And a fantastic performance by Gunni!!


----------



## Certified G

The ovation for Germaine de Randamie was deafening, Overeem surprisingly didn't even come close.

Really enjoyed the majority of the card. Struve beating Bigfoot in 15 seconds was pretty unexpected, not sure how much Silva has left. 

Overeem finishing Arlovski after a kick to the chin was great. I'd love to see Alistair win the title as he's one of my favorite fighters. Chances of UFC going to Amsterdam and holding an event at the Amsterdam Arena, let alone a heavyweight title fight, are pretty slim I'd say. I think The Netherlands are something like 6 hours ahead of the East Coast so they'd have to either air a PPV live around the afternoon or air it on tape delay. 

Can't wait for UFC 198 btw, that's one hell of a card. Looking forward to seeing Silva and Cyborg fight again.


----------



## Truthbetold

Blackbeard said:


> Lets hope it's as similar as the Marrquardt loss.


That GIF is brutal.


----------



## Mad Max

Only watched the last 3 fights, because fuck getting up at 3am to watch fights on a Monday morning. Good fight between Arlovski and Overeem and good won for Overeem. Gunnar Nelson vs. Albert Tumenov was also a good scrap. I also feel that it's time for Bigfoot to retire, the dude has no chin since going off of TRT and is just incurring brain damage at this point.

Any of the other main card or prelim fights worth checking out?


----------



## Slickback

So crazy that Bigfoot went 5 fucking rounds with Mark Hint back when he was on TRT. 








On another note Karolina Kowalkiewicz is a cutie pie


----------



## cablegeddon

Overeem protected his glass-chin this time. Everybody in the division knows that Overeem is finished if you connect to his chin.

There's like a target and a price-tag on his chin after he lost to Browne and Rothwell. He will never be the UFC champion.


----------



## Slickback

Except hes getting the next title shot lol


----------



## Lm2

this saturday ufc 198 :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

cablegeddon said:


> Overeem protected his glass-chin this time. Everybody in the division knows that Overeem is finished if you connect to his chin.
> 
> There's like a target and a price-tag on his chin after he lost to Browne and Rothwell. *He will never be the UFC champion*.


It's still possible to have success in combat sports as long as you work on your defense and fight smartly. Overeem has been doing that since the Rothwell loss. He boxed circles around Dos Santos and he's one of the most dangerous strikers in the division.

Overeem is one of the most talented strikers in MMA, his kickboxing and K1 record speaks for itself. He's certainly got the tools and power to become HW champ. And he also holds a win over the current champion.


----------



## samizayn

Bastar said:


> Only watched the last 3 fights, because fuck getting up at 3am to watch fights on a Monday morning. Good fight between Arlovski and Overeem and good won for Overeem. Gunnar Nelson vs. Albert Tumenov was also a good scrap. I also feel that it's time for Bigfoot to retire, the dude has no chin since going off of TRT and is just incurring brain damage at this point.
> 
> Any of the other main card or prelim fights worth checking out?


The one w/ Chris Wade.

I'm already looking forward to the weekend. HALL vs SILVA should be phenomenal, but there are too many moving variables, and all of them are in Uriah's mind.


----------



## Blade Runner

If Cyborg makes a huge splash this weekend then I hope they book her against Holly Holms in a #1 contender fight. I know it's hot-shotting but Cyborg has already proven herself and a money fight with Rousey needs to happen while she's still in her prime (granted that she and Rousey win their respective fights)


----------



## BehindYou

Blackbeard said:


> It's still possible to have success in combat sports as long as you work on your defense and fight smartly. Overeem has been doing that since the Rothwell loss. He boxed circles around Dos Santos and he's one of the most dangerous strikers in the division.
> 
> Overeem is one of the most talented strikers in MMA, his kickboxing and K1 record speaks for itself. He's certainly got the tools and power to become HW champ.* And he also holds a win over the current champion.*


 Wasn't that just 1 fight before he tested positive for heightened testosterone? Wouldn't be surprised if he was using testosterone when he fought Werdum first time.


----------



## Slickback

samizayn said:


> The one w/ Chris Wade.
> 
> I'm already looking forward to the weekend. HALL vs SILVA should be phenomenal, but there are too many moving variables, and all of them are in Uriah's mind.


Either gonna be a fuckin classic, or 3 rounds of them circling each other doing fuck all


----------



## Mr. Socko

Overeem and other steroid cheats should be banned for life realistically. In a lot of cases especially Overeem's, the strides you make whilst on steroids can last long after you've stopped taking them.


----------



## Slickback

Best picks so far


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Happy that Reem looks to be next in line for a title shot. He'll face the Werdum/Miocic winner in Sep/Oct probably.

It's funny, even though he was basically outed as a drug cheat, running away from tests after the Lesnar fight, I can't help but like the guy now. After suffering those losses to Browne and Bigfoot, he appears to be humbled and fighting more strategically. I like the new approach.

Speaking of Bigfoot, surely he's done now. Outside chance of Bellator picking him up, but he's looked as frail as my nanna since TRT was banned.


----------



## Buttermaker

I would love to see Overeem get the next shot but unfortunately he won't because the UFC doesn't operate that way. Cain with a win at UFC 200 surely gets the next shot.


----------



## samizayn

Not bad.


Buttermaker said:


> I would love to see Overeem get the next shot but unfortunately he won't because the UFC doesn't operate that way. Cain with a win at UFC 200 surely gets the next shot.


What way?


----------



## Blackbeard

IMO Cain shouldn't be allowed a title shot until he's accumulated a nice winning streak and shows he's able to go a period of time without receiving another injury. Overeem's earned a shot, he's got four straight wins over legit HW's. Give him one before it's too late.


----------



## Certified G

Blackbeard said:


> IMO Cain shouldn't be allowed a title shot until he's accumulated a nice winning streak and shows he's able to go a period of time without receiving another injury. Overeem's earned a shot, he's got four straight wins over legit HW's. Give him one before it's too late.


Agreed. I really like Cain, I think he's a great fighter (when he's healthy) but he shouldn't get a shot at the title yet. His last fight was almost an entire year ago, and he didn't even have a fight in 2014 as far as I remember. Not to mention his last fight was a loss to the current champion, in what world does beating Travis Brown and going 1-1 in the last 3 years warrant a title shot?

Overeem is on a 4 fight win streak, just coming off a very impressive TKO victory over Arlovski. He should absolutely be the next one to get a title shot. Let Cain have another 2 or 3 fights, make sure he's healthy and doesn't injure himself during training again, and _then_ give him a title shot (pending the outcome of those fights of course).


----------



## Blackbeard

Remember those rumors about Zuffa possibly selling the UFC? Well........



> *The owners of the UFC are in advanced talks to sell the business*, sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> *At least four bidders are believed to have submitted bids for the organization*, including WME/IMG, China Media Capital, The Blackstone Group and Dalian Wanda Group. The winning bid, should things proceed, *is expected to be for a valuation between $3.5 billion and $4 billion*, multiple sources with knowledge of the negotiations told ESPN.com.
> 
> 
> Zuffa LLC, *which bought the UFC in 2001 for only $2 million*


http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/15503004/ufc-owners-advanced-talks-sell-promotion


----------



## Slickback

Cain's fucked up more cards but being injured more than I can count. Its only fair that Overeem gets the next shot based on past results.


----------



## Blackbeard

Blackbeard said:


> Remember those rumors about Zuffa possibly selling the UFC? Well........
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/15503004/ufc-owners-advanced-talks-sell-promotion




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730187712909692933


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

> #UFC198 ‏@ufc 6m6 minutes ago
> 
> BREAKING: @TJDillashaw and @RaphaAssuncao collide again at #UFC200!!


198 >200 still.


----------



## Slickback

As much as I criticise him, Cant even think about UFC without Dana White. Fuck that


----------



## EyeZac

Rockland said:


> 198 >200 still.


So Anderson might be out of UFC 198.


----------



## Slickback

Anderson Silva out of UFC 198, may require gall bladder surgery. :mj2 :mj2




UFC 200 is a better card regardless imo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I cursed 198 :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> As much as I criticise him, Cant even think about UFC without Dana White. Fuck that


Yeah, I probably will end up missing that bald blowhard unk3






"_Lets beat em off_"


----------



## RKing85

still flabbergasts me that some people claim 198 is (was) better than 200. Blind haters going to hate. 

You hear the UFC sale rumors every 6 months it seems like. But this time it appears to be more serious.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Dana gonna end up in WWE


----------



## Nightmaree




----------



## Stephen90

Honestly if Dana were to leave UFC at this point I wouldn't mind. His ego is fucking out of control. Yes he helped build it but he's turning people off by playing favorites.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> still flabbergasts me that some people claim 198 is (was) better than 200. Blind haters going to hate.


What? From top to bottom 198 is full of killers who rarely, if ever, disappoint. Win or lose Shogun, Jacare, Werdum, Nogueira, Vitor, Brown and Cyborg are all killers there to kill or be killed.

200 was a milestone yeah, but the original and current main event fights were/are rematches. Jones vs Dc was a snooze the first time, two guys trying not to lose as apposed to guys killing each for gold, fame, money and glory like Robbie and Rory. At least a clear winner would come from Conor/Nate. The star power is a big selling point and DC and Jones are Nate and Conor.

100 was big cause of Lesnar and the crowds and numbers he drew. The card against Carwin was lacking but Lesnar alone made it top 3 in buys on his name alone. The same was true for 200 then Dana fucked up with Conor so they are out $45 million dollars at least, cause Conor is out. I'm not surprised UFC is for sale after that fuck up.

As for the rest of the card, I expect Cain to get hurt weighing in, Aldo/Edgar to be another snooze like most of their collective 5 round fights, Kelvin to come in fat and Hendricks to come in drained. Only Miller/Gomi, Diego/Lauzon, and seeing Zingano fight interest me.


----------



## Lm2

199>198>200


----------



## Blackbeard

Anderson Silva vs. Urijah Hall has now been scrapped :sad:

And now Dennis Siver has pulled out of his fight with B.J Penn at 199


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> Anderson Silva vs. Urijah Hall has now been scrapped :sad:
> 
> And now Dennis Siver has pulled out of his fight with B.J Penn at 199


Wtf why?


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> Wtf why?


Anderson needed an emergency surgery to remove his gall bladder. And Dennis has an undisclosed injury.


----------



## Slickback

Yea I know why Anderson was pulled, but hadn't heard of the Siever news. Fuck sakes


----------



## Bubz

Fuck. 198 is still a great card but was looking forward to the Silva/Hall fight.


----------



## Chloe

The Silva vs Hall fight was the most intriguing fight on the card.

Shame that.


----------



## Blackbeard

B.J Penn's now facing Cole Miller at 199.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/05/cole-miller-replaces-injured-dennis-siver-against-b-j-penn-at-ufc-199-in-inglewood


----------



## Slickback

Biggest card of the year so far, and it's only gonna get better from here on out!!


----------



## PulseGlazer




----------



## Slickback

Frank Mir's B sample comes back positive. 

I guess that's it for him


----------



## Mr. Socko

Punk was a moron to embarrass himself like this. At the very least he should've done what Big Dave did and done it out of the glare of the big show first to see if he could handle it.

All this UFC excursion has done is made him look like an arrogant fool and devalued him.


----------



## Walls

This explains the situation a lot better. Obviously it was The Chris.


----------



## Buttermaker

Punk is a pussy reguardless. his next fight could be against Helen Keller and I have a feeling this same shit would still be happening.


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> Frank Mir's B sample comes back positive.
> 
> I guess that's it for him


:sad:

What an ignominious way to bow out. Dammit, Frank!


----------



## Walls

Want to know what I don't give 2 fucks about? Benavidez/Cejudo coaching TUF 24. I mean, that's a great fight. I just don't give a shit enough about either of them to watch TUF for them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

You should stop giving a shit about TUF altogether. :cudi

I think the last season I watched was Rousey/Tate which would obviously provide good entertainment. I might watch a season with :jonjones if it happens.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

they put this up for 198, fun to revisit, I was fucking HYPE for this back in the day lel, one of the sloppiest fights of all time, Gina getting full mount and standing up is one of the great DA FUCK? moments in mma, that being said watching it again she did a bit better than i remembered. Plus she gave the world the lip bite gif so shes HOF worthy.


Under the right circumstances with the stars alligned in just the right manner I think Stipe on the right night is capable of beating Werdum, but this sat wont be it, not in front of a stadium full of screaming brazilians, probably competitive on the feet but Werdum subs him in the later rounds. Mostly hyped for Jacare/Vitor, love to see Souza tap him out, no hate for Vitor though, say what you want about roids but try to name the last Vitor fight that wasnt entertaining, you have to go back years. Lot of this card seems like a last gasp for a few brazilan legends, Shogun and Lil Nog, Anderson too if hed have fought, I guess theyre hoping for a one last triumphant farewell but could be a pretty depressing scene seeing these guys get smashed again.


----------



## Walls

The UFC pullled a bit of a dick move and posted Stipe/Shane Del Rosario back at the end of April to promote Stipe and I thought that was kinda fucked up. That Cyborg/Gina video reminded me of it. Hard to watch that juiced to the tits gorilla beat down the fine as fuck Gina Carano but I think that's my dick talking, not my brain. 

As far as Saturday goes, I don't see Stipe winning either. I think Werdum hurts him on the feet and then subs him. I say round 3. Vitor/Jacare is interesting. My mind tells me Vitor but logic tells me Jacare but stranger things have happened. I hope Jacare wins just so Vitor doesn't knock him off as a contender because I don't think Vitor will get or warrants another title shot any time soon. Vitor has a crazy amount of title shots when you consider when he was younger. He's had 4 title shots overall, which is pretty nuts. Most guys get 1 if they are lucky, let alone 4 across 2 weight divisions. Sucks that Silva/Hall is off the card but I think it's better for Hall as I feel he would have cracked under the pressure. He's very inconsistent and his heart has always been in question. I watched the Countdown show and he idolizes Silva (nothing wrong with that) and then you add fighting in his home country in front of a soccer stadium and that to me spelled mental break. I'd much rather see that fight in Vegas or somewhere similar where at least Hall wouldn't have the mind fuck of being in Brazil. I hope Corey Anderson beats Shogun so he will just go away. It's been over for him for a long time now and I think a loss to Anderson will move that along. I just feel bad for Smith going into that fight with Cyborg. She's going to get slept.


----------



## Godway

Punk lol. I love the guy for what he did, I know the thought process behind it was nothing more than "Fuck Vince and Hunter, I'll show them what a draw I am" but this has turned into a disaster. For some reason I thought he already had some kind of belt(s) in BJJ, I was fully unaware that he was a complete novice at any of this. I mean Brock at least had the wrestling background, ontop of being one the biggest, strongest, fastest dudes in the world. Punk is none of those things and way, way out of his depth here. He's already set for life with his WWE money, too, so it isn't like he "needs" to be successful in the UFC. He probably doesn't care if he ever fights after realizing how tough it was. The idea for him was to pop one big buyrate so he can throw it in Vince/Hunter's face and probably fade away, anyways.


----------



## RKing85

TUF 4 was the last season I watched every episode of. TUF needs to be taken out to pasture and get a bullet between the eyes.

Batista's MMA fight was nothing more than a bucket list thing for him. 

At lease at some point, CM Punk thought to himself that he could do multiple fights and be somewhat successful.


----------



## Walls

Is Punk not going to fight or something and I'm just not aware of it or is this just random Punk talk?


----------



## Godway

Walls said:


> Is Punk not going to fight or something and I'm just not aware of it or is this just random Punk talk?


Just sounds like there's a lot more going on with his situation than injuries. Perhaps Dana is holding him back because he's not making enough progress.


----------



## El Dandy

Punk/UFC is a vanity deal gone wrong.


----------



## Slickback

Jones looks about 40 and balding here


----------



## Blackbeard

:lmao

Jones looking like a young Danny Glover.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Cormier's head looks kind of weird on that poster too. Also, UFC do quick fucking work on their posters. They quickly edited Silva/Hall out of the 198 poster.


----------



## samizayn

Well on the plus side, they've filmed Punk's training process so if worst comes to worst there will still be some form of entertainment value. It is a shame that him actually pulling the trigger on an inevitable humiliation seems less and less likely, but that's life I suppose.


----------



## Lm2

Jones to run through DC


----------



## Mr. Socko

As I'm sure some of the premium members will have noticed in the chatbox the wrestling drafts have been making a little bit of a comeback lately. As a result a few of us were thinking of doing an MMA Fantasy draft where you would compete and pick fighters from a list and match them up to make fantasy cards which you would pit against another person's card and forum members would then vote on them. Just checking for interest at the moment and depending on the preferences of possible participants we could do a snake draft or an auction draft.

Since this is the hub of MMA of the forum, thought I'd check in here for people interested.

Picturing a Sakuraba vs Frank headlined supercard in the Saitama Arena right now kada

The possibilities are endless friends :drose

...except where a guy isn't on the lists provided but all suggestions are welcome within reason. :side:


----------



## Slickback

*UH VAI MORRER*

:buffer


----------



## Walls

Matt Brown is a fucking man and all men should aspire to be more like him. True story.


----------



## B-Dawg




----------



## Rookie of the Year

Matt Brown is a king amongst men.

I saw on FB some people were ripping him for being unprofessional... it'd be one thing if the fans were just booing him, but they were chanting "you're going to die".

Crazy that UFC 198 is still a card of the year on paper even after losing Anderson Silva.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Matt Brown is that dude, he flips you off you shut the fuck up cos you probably did something to deserve it, cunt. That being said hes probably getting smothered and subbed tonight :mj2






not really arsed about this fight other than to see how badly Cyborg wrecks her but that was a great stare down, how they didnt break eye contact when turning forward and the crowd reaction, good stuff. Smith seems a nice lady in interviews, fuck it, rooting for the upset here.


----------



## Cashmere




----------



## Walls

I think it's hilarious that Brazilain crowds chant "You're going to die". Stay classy.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Inputting Corey Anderson by decision physically pained me :mj2


----------



## samizayn




----------



## Blackbeard

198 in a couple hours :woo:woo:woo


----------



## Buttermaker

Yancy Medeiros chin


----------



## Legion

Medeiros may have lost but he gained my respect, he's one tough motherfucker


----------



## Blackbeard

Great card so far. Living up to the hype.


----------



## Slickback

After a boring start, great last few fights.

Maia is a grappling demon, love to see him against the top 3 now


----------



## Buttermaker

Don't want to say King Mo got robbed but King Mo got robbed. Two judges scored it 30-27. Da fuck


----------



## Blackbeard

Buttermaker said:


> Don't want to say King Mo got robbed but King Mo got robbed. Two judges scored it 30-27. Da fuck


You actually watched _Bellator_ live? :mj


----------



## Buttermaker

Just switched over for the main event after the prelims ended @Blackbeard


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Woop Woop


----------



## Slickback

Cyborg is legitimately terrifying


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

What she say?


----------



## Slickback

Who's next??


----------



## Mad Max

Well, that was over quickly. I was hoping for more of a fight, but congrats to Stipe.


----------



## Insomnia

Damn.


----------



## Legion

Damn, didn't see that coming, thought for sure Werdum was gonna retain, congrats to the new champ Stipe Miocic, definitely earned that one


----------



## Blackbeard

Werdum :jose:jose:jose


----------



## Slickback

Really is impossible to defend the Heavyweight belt more than twice


----------



## samizayn

Blackbeard said:


> Werdum :jose:jose:jose


The cavalo in your sig accurately portraying the fate of Vai Cavalo...


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> Really is impossible to defend the Heavyweight belt more than twice


Tbh I wouldn't be shocked if Ubereem beats Stipe.

But 2017 will be the year a certain man moves up and starts breaking records :jonjones


----------



## Slickback




----------



## SHIRLEY

Great night for fighters that have been held down. Cyborg, Miocic, Jacare...


----------



## Trifektah

I can't believe Werdum rushed in like that. Charges in, gets drilled, immediately charges in again and gets dropped.

Wtf. When he started charging forward I had to look away, it was so obvious what was going to happen. Unbelievable. Props to Stipe, he has good hands for sure.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Brazilian fans are the worst. No wonder Brazil is still considered as a third world country

Werdum acted like it was his birthday party. He showed zero concentration and he paid for it


----------



## Slickback

Anyone saw what some fan did to Matt Brown during his walkout?

FUcking pussy


----------



## EyeZac

Jon Jones is going to wreck the Heavyweight division.

All these 30+ dudes running around and Jones is going to start beating these guys into retirement. Going to be so good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I dont think Werdum could have made that any easier for Stipe. Stupidly charging in and throwing lazy punches...gets clipped then just charges in again and gets dropped cold. Pathetic way for an amazing run to come to an end. He fought so smart in all his fights up to and including beating Cain, then just goes full retard in his first defence.

And as good as Stipe is theres just something so boring about the guy. He's an exciting fighter but I dont care about him at all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

SHIRLEY said:


> Great night for fighters that have been held down. Cyborg, Miocic, Jacare...


How exactly has Stipe been held down? He's been groomed for a shot for years now, matched up against journeyman LHW's and given a Title shot off a 2 fight win streak when Rothwell had won 4 in a row and Reem had won 3 (now 4) in a row.


----------



## Slickback

Eva Maryse said:


> I dont think Werdum could have made that any easier for Stipe. Stupidly charging in and throwing lazy punches...gets clipped then just charges in again and gets dropped cold. Pathetic way for an amazing run to come to an end. He fought so smart in all his fights up to and including beating Cain, then just goes full retard in his first defence.
> 
> And as good as Stipe is theres just something so boring about the guy. He's an exciting fighter but I dont care about him at all.


Really think the moment got to him, home crowd atmosphere etc, lost focus. Only reason I can think of


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Timeless said:


> Anyone saw what some fan did to Matt Brown during his walkout?
> 
> FUcking pussy


Shocking, those fans smacking him on the head and grabbing him should be arrested. It's assault, plain and simple.

And people trying to justify it with "but he gave the crowd the finger at weigh-ins!" One, that was a response to a "you're going to die" chant, and two, hitting someone because they gave you the finger is weak as hell. Flip them off back, but it's nowhere near an excuse to physically lash out.

Anyway, UFC 198. Good event, but not at the card of the year level I thought. Didn't expect Maia to blanket Brown THAT easily, Alves vs. Barberena was a surprisingly sloppy beginning to the main card, and the Cyborg fight was stopped a bit early, taking away some of the drama.

Was nice to see Shogun not get wrestle-fucked like I expected, and the co main and main had good finishes, though neither was that competitive.

Highlight of the night for me was Medeiros vs. Trinaldo, shit was wild.

First time I forgot to do predictions on Tapology, probably for the best as I would have had a ton wrong anyway.


----------



## Cashmere

Meh. Better than my 197 at least...



Timeless said:


> Who's next??


Never scared @Blackbeard


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731699000227700736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731699465300652032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731699716660977664
:kermit


----------



## EyeZac

"Man up and do a catch weight"

She's the freaking champion of the division and Cyborg is FOUR pounds away from making weight. Cut your hair, shave your armpits and wax your back and you might found a couple of pounds right there.


----------



## Provo

Werdum fougth so stupid, I love his troll face but he did that shit way to much last night. Gratz for Stipe but all of that is gonna end when The Reem takes that title to The Netherlands.


----------



## Certified G

Damn I was rooting for Werdum, but that was one of the most embarrassing knockouts I've seen in a title fight. No strategy, no game plan, just rush in and get knocked out. I want to see Cain Velasquez beat Travis Browne and then do a rematch with Werdum somewhere around December.

The whole card was pretty good. I wanted Shogun, Cyborg, Belfort and Werdum to win.. 2 out of 4 is okay I guess. Cyborg was impressive as expected, I'm happy to finally see her in the UFC. Belfort looked to be completely outmatched, I doubt we'll see him competing near the top of his division for much longer.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Overeem isn't using steroids anymore and he's still badass


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Overeem isn't using steroids anymore and he's still badass


Overeems like the one crazy case ever of a fighter getting off the juice and being better than he was on the juice. Biggest part of that is he's fighting smarter now, and using his elite level kickboxing techniques rather than trying to blitz everyone. He's still stupidly strong and powerful as well. I'm of the train of thought that at least until Jon Jones goes to HW then Overeem is from a skills point of view the best HW MMA has ever seen. Just from a technical/talent perspective very few others even come close. Legit, world class not just MMA hype kickboxing, legit grappling, great TDD. If only he hadn't of wasted much of his early years at LHW draining himself to mixed results and then going overboard when he bulked up for HW. His chin and cardio will always let him down but he's the most talented and complete HW ever.




Timeless said:


> Really think the moment got to him, home crowd atmosphere etc, lost focus. Only reason I can think of


Seems like it, returning to Brazil as the Champ. Its just such a shame to get put out so easily, so brutally and so stupidly really. He's fought so smart in all his recent fights and then just set himself back to square one fighting like a typical MMA lumberjack.


----------



## Continuum

So when is Cm junk gonna fight? anyone know?


----------



## Buttermaker

Continuum said:


> So when is Cm junk gonna fight? anyone know?


Should be in the summer but it will be never actually. Gall is a legitimate fighter who could be an actual force if groomed correctly at 170. Punk noticed this and bowed out. Guy is a huge pussy but also pretty smart at the same time.


----------



## Blackbeard

Honchkrow said:


> Never scared @Blackbeard


lel. Now that Miesha's seen Cyborg in action she's backing down from her catchweight talk :duck

Seems like Leslie Smith is the only female fighter in the UFC who actually has any balls.

Cyborg is a champion, and yet that always seems to get overlooked by her detractors. I guess because her title doesn't say "UFC" she's suppose to be the one to make all the concessions unk2

Tate/Honda move up 5lbs, Cyborg makes down 5lbs, they both meet halfway. That's more than fair IMO.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> lel. Now that Miesha's seen Cyborg in action she's backing down from her catchweight talk :duck


Not sure if srs lol. She just said she would fight her at either weight, but not for the title at 140 obv. 135 = title shot. 140 = no title shot. Don't think it can be any clearer than that.

Idk why you're rushing that ass-whooping anyways :duck


----------



## Bubz

Fun event overall but barely competitive bar the first two fights (I only caught the main card) which was surprising. Really wasn't expecting that from the main event.

In other news I've decided that Punk should fight Mark Hunt. Fuck weight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Buttermaker said:


> Should be in the summer but it will be never actually. Gall is a legitimate fighter who could be an actual force if groomed correctly at 170. Punk noticed this and bowed out. Guy is a huge pussy but also pretty smart at the same time.


Punk visibly shat himself after watching Gall's UFC debut cage-side. He went from smiling and laughing before the fight to a eyes wide "oh shit" reaction.

To be fair, if I was a 37 year old former pro wrestler who was a complete fight novice and carrying a bunch of nagging injuries, I'd probably panic at seeing my scheduled opponent win a fight with one punch and a choke in 45 seconds.


----------



## McQueen

Bubz said:


> Fun event overall but barely competitive bar the first two fights (I only caught the main card) which was surprising. Really wasn't expecting that from the main event.
> 
> In other news I've decided that Punk should fight Mark Hunt. Fuck weight.


:lmao Its clobberin time indeed. 

What if he finally fights and he's awesome. It could happen. But it won't.


----------



## TCE

http://wrestlingnews.co/cm-punk-reportedly-not-progressing-with-mma-ufc-debut-in-doubt/

CM Punk Reportedly Not Progressing With MMA, UFC Debut In Doubt?

LOL.


----------



## Godway

What debut?


----------



## Buttermaker

Rookie of the Year said:


> Punk visibly shat himself after watching Gall's UFC debut cage-side. He went from smiling and laughing before the fight to a eyes wide "oh shit" reaction.
> 
> To be fair, if I was a 37 year old former pro wrestler who was a complete fight novice and carrying a bunch of nagging injuries, I'd probably panic at seeing my scheduled opponent win a fight with one punch and a choke in 45 seconds.


If I was a 37 year old former pro wrestler with nagging I wouldn't be pretending I can best legitimate competition.


----------



## UFC200

I watched 198 live and then watched some more replays/gifs of the main event and I still have no idea what the fuck Werdum was thinking. He bum rushes guys like that from time to time, but nothing quite like what we saw on Saturday. It's even more baffling considering he did it against a guy like Miocic. 

Werdum is a more complete fighter and if he fought smart and stayed patient, I have no doubt he would have won.

Either way, it doesn't matter who is world champ - Miocic, Overeem, Werdum - Cain Velasquez will be getting his title back in early 2017.


----------



## Blackbeard

Can we ban all CM Punk talk from this thread please?


----------



## Blackbeard

Will Brooks is now a free agent unk

http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/15544575/lightweight-champion-brooks-released-bellator-mma

Seems like Bellator are only interested in circus attractions now unk3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731955718761414657
Ubereem with the GOAT tweet :banderas

Even though that character ended up getting his ass handed to him :side:


----------



## Bubz

I'd love Overeem to be champ. Really like how he's fighting recently.


----------



## Slickback

Hurry up and sign Brooks Dana!!!!


----------



## Londrick

Will Brooks vs Phil Brooks :banderas


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Blackbeard said:


> Will Brooks is now a free agent unk


I thought you posted "Phil Brooks" lmao


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732430144657227777
Conor's enjoying himself far too much with this Mayweather nonsense. They need to hurry up and give him a date for the Diaz rematch already.


----------



## Slickback

Report: Chris Weidman Out of UFC 199 Bout with Luke Rockhold

The one rematch I was excited to see FUCK.

It will be algoods if Jacare steps in though.


----------



## Bubz

Fuck, seriously? Fucking Weidman.

Jacare/Rockhold though... Oh man.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ha Ha! That's messed up, I'm just glad Weidman isn't getting gold anytime soon!


----------



## yeahbaby!

Cyborg is a fucking nightmare, first time I'd seen her. Lol at Leslie Smith losing it as the replay was shown. It may have been a slightly early stoppage but lets not pretend she would've gotten destroyed probably thirty seconds later.

Thinking back on her fight I'd actually like to see how Holly Holm would handle 'borg.


----------



## Provo

It sucks but were getting used to it at this point.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732690900430774272
Jacare would still be awesome, its either him or Bisping. With a sneaky Uriah Hall in the back.


----------



## cablegeddon

> I don’t hate you, CM Punk. I don’t even dislike you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most people in the back. I hate… this idea… that you’re the best… because you’re not. I’m the best. I’m the best in the world. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am, and that’s kissing Dana White's ass. You’re as good at kissing Dana's ass as his wife is.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

No surprise Weidman has pulled out of yet another fight.

Bisping seems a good option, he's put together some good wins again, though it seems unlikely he would otherwise get a title shot as he always falls short. And who knows he beat Anderson, maybe he can go even better and win the belt.

Problem with giving it to Jacare or similar is if they lose to the Champ they're back to square one after only getting 2 weeks to prepare for the biggest fight of their career.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Fuck, I was really looking forward to Rockhold/Weidman 2. Rockhold is probably my favorite fighter to watch atm. I love his style and aggressiveness. 

Atleast Weidman is still his dad's boy :mj2


----------



## Mr. Socko

Chris should've had to earn the rematch anyways so I'm happy about this if Rockhold gets a replacement. I say that as a big Weidman fan as well.

If Jacare can't do it, I'd prefer Whittaker over Bisping as Bisping lost to Rockhold very decisively recently.


----------



## Provo

I rather have Jacare fight Rockhold when he's 100%. I agree that everybody that fight Rockhold now has a major disadvantage and has a chance to go down rankings and has to start over again, so with that state of mind it would probably someone thats lower in the rankings. Uriah Hall for me is the best option, guys thristy af now if you look at his twitter.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Was legit bummed when I found out about Weidman since he is one of my favorite fighters and because of how much I was anticipating his 2nd fight with Rockhold. But part of me was relieved when they announced Bisping as his replacement because I would love to see him KO Rockhold even though it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Provo

Good for Bisping,guy beats a legend and deserves it.


----------



## Stormbringer

So I watch the ppv and then I wanna watch the post fight show and it's in fucking Gibberish!


----------



## Slickback

Lol Bisping finally gets his title shot after 10 years but on 2 weeks notice with no camp. Nonetheless will be entertaining, get ready for a lot of cussing and finger pointing.


----------



## Blackbeard

I see the injury Gods have struck again :mj2

Credit to Bisping for stepping up on such short notice. The man has finally gotten his title shot.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733090777635545089









That's actually a decent test for Cyborg. Surprised by the quick turnaround, I guess Zuffa now realize the benefit of actually having her fight inside the UFC now :vince$


----------



## Mad Max

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733090777635545089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a decent test for Cyborg. Surprised by the quick turnaround, I guess Zuffa now realize the benefit of actually having her fight inside the UFC now :vince$


Is that at 135, 145 or catchweight?


----------



## Mad Max

Rockhold vs. Bisping is a pretty decent fight to get on 2 weeks notice. That might just be the nostalgia talking, because I was at their first fight in Sydney. One thing I took away from their first fight (and I don't know if it was obvious on TV), Rockhold looked twice the size on Bisping - it looked light a light heavyweight fighting a middleweight.


----------



## TCE

According to Cyborg, she isn't accepting the fight and will defend her Invicta title next.

Stupid move.


----------



## Slickback

Not really stupid move at all imo. it will be light work.


----------



## TCE

Timeless said:


> Not really stupid move at all imo. it will be light work.


Exactly, light work.

She finally works her way into the UFC, and is now actually getting fights, at catch weights since the UFC doesn't have her division, but now she's calling the shots?

What? That's a dumb move. The UFC are finally promoting her, and getting her fights relatively quickly, to large audiences, but she chooses to go back to Invicta.


----------



## Blackbeard

TCE said:


> According to Cyborg, she isn't accepting the fight and will defend her Invicta title next.


:moyes8


----------



## Slickback

TCE said:


> Exactly, light work.
> 
> She finally works her way into the UFC, and is now actually getting fights, at catch weights since the UFC doesn't have her division, but now she's calling the shots?
> 
> What? That's a dumb move. The UFC are finally promoting her, and getting her fights relatively quickly, to large audiences, but she chooses to go back to Invicta.


I think she jsut wants to keep the belt, getting fights in UFC is good, but there is no official 145 division


----------



## Godway

She should be focused on her UFC career in my opinion, agreed. You're in your prime, you're finally in the UFC, take advantage of that. The gap between the good women fighters in the UFC and the average/bad ones is pretty huge in my opinion, she could run through a few jobbers and be facing the top ones by the end of the year/early next year, should they have the balls to fight her at catchweight.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> :moyes8


lel. I knew she didn't have what it takes to fight Tate. What an waste of time :kobe9


----------



## Blackbeard

Honchkrow said:


> lel. I knew she didn't have what it takes to fight Tate. What an waste of time :kobe9


:red


----------



## Slickback

lol


----------



## Lm2

Cyborg doesn't need ufc imo, she wants the biggest fight possible in ronda, why not give it to her, untill then just fight as champ in invicta


----------



## Provo

I don't understand why cyborg can't just drop the 5 pounds and fight at bantamweigth, Its fun seeing her destroy women but without a pay-off it doesn't really feel special.

And DJ is gonna destroy Reis.


----------



## Slickback

Because its not that easy?? She's never been that low before, and at 140 she already looked lean as hell, cutting that much weight is brutal on your body. Some people are just too big for a weight class, no one is asking Romero to drop to 155.


----------



## Truthbetold




----------



## Slickback

Ian McCall vs. Justin Scoggins for UFC 201.

Uncle Creepy is back!!


----------



## Godway

Ugh. Fuck Floyd and fuck Conor. This was all one giant scam, and I'm not supporting this shit. I doubt it ever happens, either. Dana isn't going to let his biggest star get washed in a boxing match. Because that's exactly what would happen if they ever seriously fought...it be the easiest money of Floyd's career.


----------



## Stephen90

Gotta give credit to VanZant for talking the high road with Rousey. The story is typical Rousey bullying as usual.


----------



## Nightmaree




----------



## skynetwins1990

When is Ronda coming back?


----------



## Godway

Penn is out now too for IV use lol.


----------



## Blackbeard

Godway said:


> Penn is out now too for IV use lol.


:moyes8

Is the IV ban even necessary? I am quite ignorant when it comes to that subject matter, I just assumed it was brought in to curb fighters from making drastic weight cuts.


----------



## RKing85

Penn lost to an iv as opposed to a mid level UFC fighter.

Probably better this way.


----------



## Godway

Blackbeard said:


> :moyes8
> 
> Is the IV ban even necessary? I am quite ignorant when it comes to that subject matter, I just assumed it was brought in to curb fighters from making drastic weight cuts.


It's illegal 2 months before a fight because it can be used to mask illegal substances. He claimed he didn't know this rule.


----------



## Blackbeard

Godway said:


> It's illegal 2 months before a fight *because it can be used to mask illegal substances*. He claimed he didn't know this rule.


Oh, I see. Yeah I don't buy his ignorance for one minute. Looks like Penn is done then :sad:


----------



## Nightrow

:trips9

Great theme. Shame it's a curse when it comes to fighting Stipe Miocic in Brazil.


----------



## Mad Max

What happened to "IV's are for wimps", B.J.?

wens2


----------



## Mad Max




----------



## Slickback

Fuck dam. Seems like there's a fight cancelled very week


----------



## Blackbeard

Bastar said:


> What happened to "IV's are for wimps", B.J.?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617934625642573824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617935080292544512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617935466361393152
Talk about coming back to bite you in the ass :heston


----------



## Mad Max

Blackbeard said:


> Talk about coming back to bite you in the ass :heston



The worst part is, he refused to use an IV for the Edgar III fight when the IV ban didn't exist and now he decides it's a good idea.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Stephen90 said:


> Gotta give credit to VanZant for talking the high road with Rousey. The story is typical Rousey bullying as usual.


I'm a Rousey fan, but a lot less after hearing that story. Still a fan of the fighter, but the woman herself is an absolute mess. There's being competitive and driven, then there's just being an insane bitch.


----------



## Walls

Penn absolutely knew about the IV's. There was an article on his website back when the IV ban first came out with his name attached to the title. Too lazy to google it but it's absolutely out there. Doesn't shock me. Penn's always been a douche bag. I was looking forward to Miller putting hands on him.


----------



## Stephen90

Eva Maryse said:


> I'm a Rousey fan, but a lot less after hearing that story. Still a fan of the fighter, but the woman herself is an absolute mess. There's being competitive and driven, then there's just being an insane bitch.


I liked her until TUF she just made a flat out ass of herself. It only went downhill from there. As far as her personality went.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Everyone's favorite, more :mcgregor2 news

Colin Cowherd is reporting McGregor/Mayweather will happen on Sept. 17th and will be announced formally in two weeks. Still could be bullshit but its about as strong as the rumors have been thus far. Would be pretty surreal if it does happen.

Also sucks for Penn. He used to be my favorite fighter back in the day but he should just not try to come back. He was well and truly done in his last few fights. Last win was like in what, 2010?


----------



## NakNak

This interview with Bisping is great. Listening to him was motivating as fuck, I'm not joking.

And I love that F1Theme that Werdum used @UFC198. That song is a beauty.


----------



## Slickback

Lol That Chael interview is fucking great aswell. Return on the AMERICAN GANGSTER


----------



## yeahbaby!

Eva Maryse said:


> I'm a Rousey fan, but a lot less after hearing that story. Still a fan of the fighter, but the woman herself is an absolute mess. There's being competitive and driven, then there's just being an insane bitch.


A part of me thinks she still wants to be a heel/tweener type and she's half playing/half serious, but she clearly doesn't have the smarts or charisma to pull it off like people like McGregor and Diaz etc do.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

yeahbaby! said:


> A part of me thinks she still wants to be a heel/tweener type and she's half playing/half serious, but she clearly doesn't have the smarts or charisma to pull it off like people like McGregor and Diaz etc do.


Makes sense. Those guys come off as entertainingly arrogant or dismissive as well, Ronda just seems insane. Though its that insanity thats made her successful.


----------



## Blackbeard

Rockland said:


> Everyone's favorite, more :mcgregor2 news
> 
> Colin Cowherd is reporting McGregor/Mayweather will happen on Sept. 17th and will be announced formally in two weeks. Still could be bullshit but its about as strong as the rumors have been thus far. Would be pretty surreal if it does happen.


I kinda now want the fight to happen, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Slickback

Eva Maryse said:


> Makes sense. Those guys come off as entertainingly arrogant or dismissive as well, Ronda just seems insane. Though its that insanity thats made her successful.


McGregor should just agree to boxing then in the middle of the fight say fuck it and headkick him


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Colin Cowherd is reporting McGregor/Mayweather will happen on Sept. 17th and will be announced formally in two weeks. Still could be bullshit but its about as strong as the rumors have been thus far. Would be pretty surreal if it does happen.




I don't know what the fuck Cowherd or his sources are smoking, but you can only believe this bullshit if you ignore all of the facts. It's not happening, certainly not anytime soon.


----------



## Blackbeard

If Mayweather really wanted the fight to happen I don't see why _Zuffa_ would stand in the way. They'd stand to make a lot of money out of this spectacle.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Blackbeard said:


> If Mayweather really wanted the fight to happen I don't see why _Zuffa_ would stand in the way. They'd stand to make a lot of money out of this spectacle.



I guess we'll see, but as of right now, I stand by my prediction. It ain't gonna happen.

As a huge Conor fan, I would obviously be disappointed if he agreed to get his ass whooped, but at the same time, who could say no to an enormous payday? At the end of the day it's his life so he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Cashmere

Blackbeard said:


> If Mayweather really wanted the fight to happen I don't see why _Zuffa_ would stand in the way. They'd stand to make a lot of money out of this spectacle.


It's all wolf tickets. It ain't happening.

But if it does though, maaaaaaan. I want a piece of that. Betting for Mayweather :kappa


----------



## Bubz

I'd like to shake the hand of the man that didn't bet on Mayweather if it happened.

It's a ridiculous idea but I'd watch the fuck out of it. I'm still saying no way it happens. It's all just a big shit storm created by both guys to stay in the lime light while they aren't doing anything of note.


----------



## Lm2

i have a feeling some Conor fan would pick him over Mayweather, that being said 50 mil is alot of money, but Floyd would mess him up


----------



## Godway

I don't buy Floyd/Conor happening, and I think it's a complete joke. And if I were Nate Diaz I'd be fucking furious, as Conor basically spit in his face while costing him millions of dollars. Lobbying and complaining about how he wants a rematch, bailing on it, and then trying to build up a bunch of hype through social media to get a freak show fight with Mayweather instead. It's so disingenuous. And it leaves Diaz in the wind, out the biggest fight of his career simply because Conor is now in this to break PPV records instead of be a fighter. 

I'm really not interested in a Floyd/Conor fight at all. i'll watch it of course, but I don't think it will be entertaining or worth a shit. Both guys will probably be fucking laughing during their fight, it's so goddamn fake.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I know Dana went to visit Nate last week, which I presume was for getting the Conor/Diaz match rebooked but it was unsuccessful. No idea if that fight will even happen anymore. We'll see what happens. 

Really excited for Almedia/No Love this week but why do they have to pit two undefeated guys against each other? :mj2


----------



## Provo

Theres a special edition of MMA Hour with Nate Diaz in about 20 minutes


----------



## Rowdy Yates

I like Nate but his constant bitching and moaning is getting a bit tedious now. Almost every interview i see with him he is banging on about how he has been held back and how hard done by he is by the UFC. Going into the McGregor fight he was 8/8 in his last 16 and 5/5 in his last ten fights..I dont think he is the superstar that he likes to think he is and prior to the Conor fight although reasonable he has never really been a big draw. The Conor fight has elevated him massively.If the rematch doesn't happen he needs to quit bitching about it and just crack on


----------



## Slickback

Pretty much thr same as Conor bringing up how much money he makes for UFC in every single interview. 

I thoroughly enjoyed that interview - "You one dimensional boxing fucks" :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker

Stipe vs Overeem at UFC 203. Should be good. Now which guy gets hurt and ruins the event?


----------



## Slickback

Dont think either two guys have pulled out of a fight fora while, they arent as fucking bad as Cain thats for sure. 


Also Alex Caceres replaces BJ Penn, faces Cole Miller at UFC 199


----------



## RKing85

Overeem didn't get MSG like he wanted.

Really excited for Almeida/Garbrandt this week. Two damn good prospects.


----------



## Slickback

Pretty stacked card this week :mark:


----------



## Godway

That Diaz interview is great :lol I don't agree with his talk on boxing, even if I'm thoroughly entertained by it, but I'm definitely with him on this Conor/Mayweather thing. It's a big media blitz to benefit Conor/Floyd, and warp Conor's loss into his own little game. 

I loved his line about "I'm training to be a killer and everyone wants to be a movie star" :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

Buttermaker said:


> Stipe vs Overeem at UFC 203.


----------



## Slickback

Godway said:


> That Diaz interview is great :lol I don't agree with his talk on boxing, even if I'm thoroughly entertained by it, but I'm definitely with him on this Conor/Mayweather thing. It's a big media blitz to benefit Conor/Floyd, and warp Conor's loss into his own little game.
> 
> I loved his line about "I'm training to be a killer and everyone wants to be a movie star" :lol


He's got so many good one liners and they don't seem forced. 

"That's a nice tweet, you fucking dork" :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Overeem vs. Stipe...YES. Finally the right guy is getting the Title shot.


----------



## Slickback

This is waht happens when Cain finally fucks off. Regular Heavyweight title fights!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Timeless said:


> This is waht happens when Cain finally fucks off. Regular Heavyweight title fights!!!!!!!! :mark:


Is this a dream? 2 HW Title fights in the same year?!?!


----------



## Provo

The Reem deserves it, he's already a legend and him finally winning the UFC gold will cement him as one of the greatest heavyweights of all time.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Roy Nelson wants a title shot if he beats Derrick Lewis. :what?


----------



## Slickback

Provo said:


> The Reem deserves it, he's already a legend and him finally winning the UFC gold will cement him as one of the greatest heavyweights of all time.


K1 Grand Pix champion, Dream Champion, Strikeforce champion? Def the most decorated heavyweight ever if he wins UFC


----------



## Blackbeard

Matt Brown vs. Jake Ellenberger set for 201.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/05/matt-brown-vs-jake-ellenberger-added-to-ufc-201

Did Jake bang Joe Silva's wife or something?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I really hope Reem beats Stipe. He's potentially the greatest HW ever...if only he hadn't of spent years draining himself at LHW. Still though his resume at HW is already great, if he can beat Stipe and become UFC Champ he'd be up there in GOAT HW territory regardless of his losses.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm actually pretty hyped for the Rockhold/Bisping rematch. More than I would have been for a Weidman/Rockhold rematch. Never thought I'd say it but Bisping has kind of grown on me and this is the time (if ever) where he could possibly get the title, especially after coming off of beating Silva. Greatly enjoyed this video (I think it was posted before but I just saw it yesterday)






I find it weird that Bisping can say bitch but either Rockhold is getting censored or he just isn't saying the word. Looks really awkward and lel if he is actually refraining from saying it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Would be pretty damn cool if Bisping can win the belt. Especially after beating Silva. And its worth saying that the Rockhold that manhandled guys in the past at MW is never showing up again, that IV ban means he cant be that big, powerful and effective as he was. Him and Weidman both looked like shit in their fight without IV's. Until I watched it again last weekend I forgot how quickly both guys gassed.


----------



## J-B

I never understood why Overeem got so much shit from some people, I've always rated him. I remember when Lesnar lost to him and people were acting like it was some sort of embarrassing loss for Brock. Reem is a fucking beast.


----------



## Stormbringer

Umbreon said:


> I never understood why Overeem got so much shit from some people, I've always rated him. I remember when Lesnar lost to him and people were acting like it was some sort of embarrassing loss for Brock. Reem is a fucking beast.


Steroids! He came in at 20 times the legal fighter. Juiced beyond the gills, then gets dropped left and right.


----------



## Walls

Final Form Power Level 5000 Reem was the scariest HW of all time, imo.


----------



## Slickback

Along with TRT Vitor being the scariest MW ever


----------



## NakNak

Guys, I haven't watched much MMA this year, so if you can recommend me stuff to watch out from UFC and other promotions, that would be great, Thanks in advance!

(Considering I already watched the following:
Dillashaw vs Cruz
McGregor vs Díaz
Miocic vs Werdum
Miocic vs Arlovski
Condit vs Lawler
DJ vs Cejudo
Trinaldo vs Medeiros
Thompson vs Hendricks
Holm vs Tate
Arlovski vs Overeem


----------



## RKing85

Dillashaw/Cruz and Condit/Lawler for sure. Both amazing fights.

Cringed every single time Cruz planted. Was just waiting for that knee to explode into a million pieces.


----------



## Slickback

Just watch the whole of UFC 189 main card bro, probs the GOAT card still


----------



## Guy LeDouche

NakNak said:


> Guys, I haven't watched much MMA this year, so if you can recommend me stuff to watch out from UFC and other promotions, that would be great, Thanks in advance!
> 
> (Considering I already watched the following:
> Dillashaw vs Cruz
> McGregor vs Díaz
> Miocic vs Werdum
> Miocic vs Arlovski
> Condit vs Lawler
> DJ vs Cejudo
> Trinaldo vs Medeiros
> Thompson vs Hendricks
> Holm vs Tate
> Arlovski vs Overeem


Diego Sanchez vs Jim Miller
JDS vs Ben Rothwell (purely for beautiful boxing from JDS)
Jan Blachowicz vs Igor Pokrajac
Anthony Pettis vs Edson Barboza 
Anderson Silva vs Michael Bisping
Joe Duffy vs Dustin Poirier


----------



## Slickback

Someone's getting KO tomorrow !!!!!!


----------



## RKing85

Really surprized Caraway beat Sterling.

Caraway is solid and all, but I thought Sterling was a clear step above.

I scored the fight even, 28-28 with Sterling getting a 10-8 first.


----------



## Slickback

Yep agree with you there. THis is a big step up for Caraway now


----------



## Mad Max

Man, they need to get rid of the white Reebok shorts, by mid-fight it always looks like the dude has shit himself with all the sweat and stains.


----------



## Mad Max

Fabricio Werdum vs. Ben Rothwell added to UFC 203. Nice!

:bayley2


----------



## Slickback

Fucking crazy night of fights on the main card so far


----------



## Stormbringer

Honestly very lukewarm in this card. Whole lotta meh to me.


----------



## Legion

Damn that was a slugfest, a very well-earned victory for Jeremy Stephens


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Great stoppage. Garbrandt looked like a fucking beast in there


----------



## Slickback

*CODY FUCKING GARBRANDT*


----------



## Mr. Socko

Cody 'No Love' Garbrandt.

The one in twenty one and one :brock4


----------



## Mad Max

Garbrandt didn't come to play games.

Michael McDonald/John Lineker winner vs. Cody Garbrandt next, please.


----------



## Legion

Cody "No Love" Garbrandt just ascended to superstar status, somebody give this man a rank ASAP!


----------



## samizayn

Huge victory tonight for Cody "Ruby Rose" Garbrandt.


----------



## Slickback

Bastar said:


> Garbrandt didn't come to play games.
> 
> Michael McDonald/John Lineker winner vs. Cody Garbrandt next, please.


They're 125 dude.

Caraway or Dodson to fight Cody next


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Timeless said:


> They're 125 dude.
> 
> Caraway or Dodson to fight Cody next


Nah man, McDonald challenged Barao for the 135 title and fought Faber a couple of fights ago, recently returning to beat Masanori Kanehara in a bantamweight fight. Lineker used to fight at 125 but has moved up to 135 after weight cutting issues, winning two straight at bantamweight.

But Dodson vs Cody would be SO much fireworks!


----------



## BornBad

That was savage. A superstar is born. Dana should jump in the No Love train asap


----------



## Slickback

Rookie of the Year said:


> Nah man, McDonald challenged Barao for the 135 title and fought Faber a couple of fights ago, recently returning to beat Masanori Kanehara in a bantamweight fight. Lineker used to fight at 125 but has moved up to 135 after weight cutting issues, winning two straight at bantamweight.
> 
> But Dodson vs Cody would be SO much fireworks!


Fuck you are absolutely right lokl


----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> They're 125 dude.
> 
> Caraway or Dodson to fight Cody next


McDonald has never been 125 and Lineker moved up like 2-3 fights ago because he constantly missed weight.


----------



## Provo

MMA why you so unpredictable?!?

Not really a fan of Garbrandt but gratz on him, he dominated a beast.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Provo said:


> MMA why you so unpredictable?!?
> 
> Not really a fan of Garbrandt but gratz on him, he dominated a beast.


Aye, I put money down on 3 fights. Started well with the Rick Story decision, then I had Barao and Almeida by R2 KO/TKO (been forgetting about Tapology lately too). Stephens beating Barao in WWE terms is like, I don't know, the Miz beating Roman Reigns. A midcarder took out a main eventer.

UFC were heavy in pushing the "a star is born!" It was Memorial Day weekend and Garbrandt had a US flag, I get it. Was impressive as hell though. Next, he can destroy Caraway please.


----------



## Blackbeard

There's a rumor going around that Cigano vs. Hunt II might be added to 200 :woo:woo:woo

Probably wise to have a back up HW fight in case Cain gets injured again.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> There's a rumor going around that Cigano vs. Hunt II might be added to 200 :woo:woo:woo
> 
> Probably wise to have a back up HW fight in case Cain gets injured again.


DIdn't JDS recently come back from surgery? If he's not ready by 200 put him on 203 in a STACKED HW card!!


Btw Hunt has NEVER lost a rematch. :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Just a few more days until he gets massacred by Luke Rockhold.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm so pumped for 199. Rockhold/Bisping is exciting. However, I'm mostly excited for Cruz/Faber III. Fox Sports showed a special of the history of their rivalry. Crazy to think it started at a poster signing event in WEC. And since then these two guys legit do not like each other. Think Cruz takes it but it's still going to be great to witness. If Faber wasn't a perennial title fight loser he'd be up for the bets too because he won the first, and the second was close.


----------



## EyeZac

Bisping fighting for the title makes me want to go watch TUF 3 to see the glory that is Ortiz/Shamrock.


----------



## cablegeddon

Irrelevant said:


> Just a few more days until he gets massacred by Luke Rockhold.


Hmm...old Bisping (Pre-Silva) is just inferior to Rockhold....is there anything that old Bisping does better than Rockhold? Clinch maybe!?


----------



## Slickback




----------



## Cashmere




----------



## Blackbeard

So it's looking more and more likely that, Sloth, sorry I mean, Honda, won't be fighting again till 2017. So there's really no excuse for not going ahead with a, Cyborg, fight now, especially if, Miesha's, successful at 200.

Oh and lel at, Honda, getting an immediate title shot after a year of inactivity.


----------



## Godway

She's probably done. Hollywood is calling her and movies are a lot easier than fighting. But the funny part is her movie career won't last long, if she quit fighting for good and was a full-time actor next year, she'd be completely irrelevant to the world by 2018, because she has zero talent in that regard. The moment she opens her mouth you want to cringe at her delivery of any kind of scripted line. 

She just don't have the crossover appeal of American treasure, Paige Vanzant.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Okay, I'm officially a Bisping fan :lol

SO HYPED. I like Cruz, but please Faber stop being a title fight jabroni.


----------



## McQueen

Officially my enemy.

I hope Rockhold finishes Bisping for good. Hate that fuck.


----------



## Blackbeard

I kinda want, Bisping & Faber, to pull off the upsets.


----------



## Slickback

Cockhold


----------



## Provo

I want Bispin to win, dude deserves it and its probably the last chance he gets.

Co-Main event I go with Cruz, always loves how he fights and I don't see Faber winning.(But then again I thought Almeida was gonna kill Garbrandt so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯)


----------



## Slickback

Honestly, that was one of the most entertaining press conferences I've seen in a long time :lmao 

"I'm a fucking samurai". :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

Provo said:


> I want Bispin to win, dude deserves it and its probably the last chance he gets.


"He deserves it" what the fuck does that mean? If he deserved it, he would have been champion already. I read the same thing when Miesha won. "She deserves it", yeah she deserves it, she choked a bitch out.

The fuck has Bisping ever done? Not finish Belcher? Not finish Miller?


----------



## Blackbeard

It's because, Bisping, has been around for a long time and has always been willing to fight the best in the division. People have begun to appreciate him more and respect his courageousness and fearless attitude. Sure he's still a douche at times with his big mouth but it's sort of become an endearing quality of his. He's always going to rub some people the wrong way but a lot of people would be happy to see him finally achieve his lifelong dream. It's the underdog factor.

He's certainly improved over the years and worked hard at his craft. And I respect his willingness to sacrifice his health for the sport, I mean ffs, the dude has gave one of his eyes for us, that's insane dedication.


----------



## Stormbringer

But you deserve a championship for beating a champion. Never been impressed with Bisping never will be at this stage either. If he wins, he wins but to say "Put a title on him he's been here for a while" is asinine as fudge.

Who "deserves" the title more? Faber cause he's been here or Cruz who hasn't lost a fight and beat the champ? Cruz cause he beat the champ. Not Faber, who "tries."

*Just wanna say that none of this is meant to be hostile. That phrase just irks me when it comes to real competition.


----------



## Provo

DX-Superkick said:


> "He deserves it" what the fuck does that mean? If he deserved it, he would have been champion already. I read the same thing when Miesha won. "She deserves it", yeah she deserves it, she choked a bitch out.
> 
> The fuck has Bisping ever done? Not finish Belcher? Not finish Miller?


Because the guy fights everything and everyone, He always puts entertaining fights and is great in press-confernces. He's not the greatest fighter but come on he's just beat a legend. People always see Bispin as a side guy and I hope that he proves everyone wrong this saturday.


----------



## TCE

DX-Superkick said:


> But you deserve a championship for beating a champion. Never been impressed with Bisping never will be at this stage either. If he wins, he wins but to say "Put a title on him he's been here for a while" is asinine as fudge.
> 
> Who "deserves" the title more? Faber cause he's been here or Cruz who hasn't lost a fight and beat the champ? Cruz cause he beat the champ. Not Faber, who "tries."
> 
> *Just wanna say that none of this is meant to be hostile. That phrase just irks me when it comes to real competition.


What I got from his quote was that he deserves a title shot. And, by the looks of things, you're misquoting him.

Unless he said it on the last page, but the quote of "put a title on him he's here for a while", he never said that from what I can see.

Apologies though, if he said it a couple of pages back.


----------



## Provo

"Nate doesn't need the belt, he just needs Conor"

:maisie

For someone that doesn't talk smack that was a pretty good burn from MM.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Bisping winning the MW title would give him probably the most amazing year of any fighter. Beating Anderson Silva was big, even though Silva's on the decline the fact is literally no one thought he would do it. And then stepping in with two weeks notice and beating a guy who just beat an undefeated champion would be amazing for him. I think Rockhold is the favorite but not going to rule out Bisping since he's on an excellent run. I do want Bisping to win though, used to hate him but now he's become the lovable shit talker for me. Also I dislike Rockhold, he can't talk up a fight for shit and has a creepy/geeky demeanor imo. He also can get bent for beating Weidman. :mj2


----------



## Slickback

:buffer


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Even Dana doesn't buy Urijah's trash talk:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGMWlEMs42v/

I need to smiley that reaction.

:banderas


----------



## Slickback

THats probably the same reaction he had, when Conor thought he could tell the UFC what to do. :troll


----------



## Rookie of the Year

DX-Superkick said:


> But you deserve a championship for beating a champion. Never been impressed with Bisping never will be at this stage either. If he wins, he wins but to say "Put a title on him he's been here for a while" is asinine as fudge.
> 
> Who "deserves" the title more? Faber cause he's been here or Cruz who hasn't lost a fight and beat the champ? Cruz cause he beat the champ. Not Faber, who "tries."
> 
> *Just wanna say that none of this is meant to be hostile. That phrase just irks me when it comes to real competition.


I understand where you're coming from, it seems like pro wrestling logic applied to real sports, but it's really just appreciation for someone who has worked their arse off, and it'd be nice to see that person achieve their goal after so much hard work.

I used to hate Bisping, but there's something very likeable about him this time. Having the balls to take a last minute fight against the guy who choked you the fuck out and is on the run of their career is commendable. Also, while Bisping has been a dick in the past, he's got nothing on Rockhold, who just comes across like a mega-douche everytime he speaks.


----------



## Blackbeard

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Even Dana doesn't buy Urijah's trash talk:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGMWlEMs42v/


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. Socko

How many superfluous Ali footwork 'tributes' will we see tonight?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:dana

The Dana smiley is official! 

I am going to be out for a BBQ with some friends today so I will most likely miss this card and I am devastated.

Also, a note from the Weigh-Ins. Penne may have a 'butter face' but that body...


----------



## KC Armstrong

When Rockhold tries to talk shit it really makes you appreciate people who are good at it. Roman Reigns cuts better promos than this douche. He even admitted that he needed Bisping to sell the fight because Luke is incapable of doing it.


----------



## Irish Jet

Lesnar is apparently going to fight at UFC 200, Helwani reporting that a deal is almost finalized.

Jesus.


----------



## Slickback

And Dana told Hunt to be ready for 200.


oh my god


----------



## McQueen

Hunt would fold up Lesnar like a paper cup.


----------



## Mad Max

Mr. Socko said:


> How many superfluous Ali footwork 'tributes' will we see tonight?


We can count on Dom, but he does that shit on the reg anyway.


----------



## Vic Capri

Supposedly, its going to happen because McMahon signed off on the deal. It would be nice if we got Lesnar Vs. Dos Santos, the fight we never got.

- Vic


----------



## Stormbringer

DAT KNEE! Night night, Clay!


----------



## Cashmere

How's that card looking @Timeless?









Jesus fucking Christ. Only Lombard, Cruz, and Rockhold can save mine :jose


----------



## Stormbringer

He looks so much like heel CM Punk!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Fun fight card so far, but my picks have gone shit mostly 










My stream absolutely shit itself and I basically missed the Poirier fight, coming back at Buffer announcing the winner. Any other card, I'd say "fuck it", but this is a great card, so I ran to Youtube and shelled out the $49.99.


----------



## Slickback

Honchkrow said:


> How's that card looking @Timeless?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ. Only Lombard, Cruz, and Rockhold can save mine :jose


Amazing so far mate!


----------



## Stormbringer

HENDO! DAMN! DAT ELBOW!


----------



## DGenerationMC

I literally looked down for a millisecond and Hendo gets it!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Just ridiculous stuff from Hendo. Hope he calls it a day here, at 45 it's unlikely he could end his career better than that. Survived some big shots, came back with a clean KO, over a fighter still relevant.

Diaz vs. McGregor II official for UFC 202 on 20th August.


----------



## Slickback

WAR HENDO


Legendary career, what a way to go out if he does


----------



## Mad Max

Awesome night of fights so far.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Max gets better with every fight. Crazy to think he is only 24


----------



## Mad Max

Looks like Brock Lesnar is back!

:brock4


----------



## Stormbringer

LESNAR! AND HE'S THE CO MAIN EVENT!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Fuck off. It's real. Brock Lesnar is back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lesnar. :mark:


----------



## Slickback

:done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:bahgawd business has just picked up.


----------



## Cashmere

Too bad Mir is suspended. Brock would beat that fat fucker in the rubber.


----------



## EyeZac

WHERE IS CONOR NOW?!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Praise to Hendo man a really sick and somewhat underrated resume full of some unique, fun distinctions and I always love how LHW or MW the guy will just fight ya. Guy has fought so many people. It slipped my mind if Hendo and Cro Crop ever threw down under LHW and while there I was curious and I count this as the 12th different year in his pro career Hendo has registered a KO and/or TKO. That is a cool longevity mark.

As for Brock: this is such a Brock thing to do. It's as if nature instilled in Brock beast genetics to go out for athletic conquests.

Edit: I haven't regularly followed MMA in several years now is Struve still an inconsistent journeyman or has he harnessed potential in that 7 foot frame?


----------



## Stormbringer

You hate each other, why hug?


----------



## Irish Jet

Cruz is a fucking wizard.

Remember Rush thought he'd do nothing when he returned. :lol


----------



## Slickback

WHo cares, it's over now. 

Clinic by Cruz


----------



## Stormbringer

Damn!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fuck yes!


----------



## I am the Storm

:ha

That's what Rockhold gets. He was so arrogant, and even dismissive of Bisping, and look what happened. Never underestimate your opponent, ya douche.


----------



## Insomnia

Holyshit!


----------



## Godway

WHAT...the FUCK.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

I'm just gonna go ahead and eat some crow. 

Congrats to Bisping.


----------



## Slickback

*THIS IS THE CRAZIEST FUCKING SPORT EVER*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

YES BISPING. CHAMPION. DESTINY ACHIEVED.

:woo


----------



## Slickback




----------



## I am the Storm

Hendo with dat KO. Brock's return confirmed. Bisping making a bitch out of Rockhold. What a helluva good night.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The Patriot Way said:


> :ha
> 
> That's what Rockhold gets. He was so arrogant, and even dismissive of Bisping, and look what happened. Never underestimate your opponent, ya douche.


So much this. Rockhold is such an arrogant guy, he made Bisping a guy I was supporting for once. Even post-fight he was trying to act aloof and dismissive of the result when he was clearly crushed.


----------



## EyeZac

Bisping goes from being the guy who chokes in the big fights to beating Anderson and winning the title.

Good on him.


----------



## Legion

FUCK YES!!!!! BISPING!!!! THE FUCKING COUNT HAS ACHIEVED HIS DESTINY!!!! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Slickback

First Brit to win a UFC CHampionship I think (Y)


----------



## Mad Max

Bisping - heart, will and determination personified.

Congrats, Champ.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

When alot of people think of Michael Bisbing: they think of the famous Dan Henderson KO with the extra shot, the controversial Hamil fight that many feel Bisbing lost in his prime and having a hard time putting away Akiyama and now Bisbing is Middleweight champ 36 fights under his belt closer to 40 than not. The tides of this sport man


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

He really has had an amazing 2016. Beats one of the greatest in the sport against odds and now wins the title on his first title shot, short notice, and proves people who said he doesn't have KO power wrong. Loving it. 

199 was all around GREAT. All the main card fights delivered. Will 200 top this?


----------



## McQueen

Damn. Congrats Bisping. Still can't stand you.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm so happy for Bisping. Normally I'm happy that my guy won, but here I'm happier for him. I dont think there's anyone in the sport who deserved that win more than him. 

Its a beautiful story too that the guy whose progress up the card was halted by so many PED cheats then goes on to beat the GOAT and then win the Title after the sport has been cleaned up.


----------



## Irish Jet

Great moment, maybe even more surprising than Holm/Rousey. I genuinely gave him no chance at all. 

Don't know if I just seriously overrated Rockhold or if I underrated Bisping. Maybe the new drug testing laws have been significant for him. He was always among the most vocal in calling for them and has lost to so many guys with PED history. Genuinely delighted for him and although I doubt his reign will last too long, he's getting in the habit of winning as the underdog. 

Brilliant night of fights.


----------



## Cashmere

Luke had an injured MCL prior to all of this, so still fuck Bisping









Jaws of Jacare will be on your ass :trips5


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ariel Helwani just tweeted that he got thrown out of the arena during the Bisping fight and was told he was banned for life. Probably for breaking the Brock news. :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

This is whats so off putting about guys like Rockhold and Weidman though. They put together some wins and they just get so arrogant and lazy and annoying. Both guys have some great wins, but not all time GOAT resume's like they both think they have. Then they get caught and get demolished.

Admittedly Anderson did the same with his trolling when his own hype got to him and now he cant stop but at least he had the resume to support it. And while ego is a must for professional fighters, every pro fighter ever has a huge ego, you need it to be able to step into a ring/cage against someone who wants to turn your lights off, guys like Rockhold just go overboard, but not in a MacGregor/Ali/etc. kind of way where its obvious fight promotion, its more of an annoying never grew up highschool jock kind of way.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rockland said:


> Ariel Helwani just tweeted that he got thrown out of the arena during the Bisping fight and was told he was banned for life. Probably for breaking the Brock news. :mj2


Wait, from all UFC events!?

He's a reporter...


----------



## Stephen90

Rockland said:


> Ariel Helwani just tweeted that he got thrown out of the arena during the Bisping fight and was told he was banned for life. Probably for breaking the Brock news. :mj2


Fucking hell what was he thinking he shouldn't have leaked out the Brock story.


----------



## Slickback

What a buzzkill to an amazing night. THis is fucking bullshit hes just reporting news


----------



## Mr. Socko

This post fight Press Conference is GOAT :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle

To be fair: we have heard many times of Dana with super blowups that pass with time ala his ginormous beefs with Tito that we would hear fluctuating from fences being mended to exasperation or the big heat between Couture and Dana White. Possible this too passes. 

Of course, while reporters jockey to break news: it is risky to break such a big reveal without UFC's blessing.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Are you kidding me? I missed all this shit?! 

The BBQ I went to was great and all but fucking hell I can't believe I missed this. Bisping wins after 2 weeks notice and Cockhold loses his first title defence? :lmao How can you live that down? Such an arrogant prick and his trash has been terrible. 

See it! Believe it! Achieve it! - Rockhold

Shut the fuck up! - Bisping

:banderas

My boy Cruz won too? Lesnar is back? I love MMA, brothers. :mj2


----------



## EyeZac

UFC banning Ariel is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## LVGout

great night of fights. ufc banning that jabroni ariel makes it even better.


----------



## Donnie

UFC 199 GOAT level event. 

First and foremost congrats to Michael Bisping. Ten years of blood, sweat and tears. Not to mention nearly losing his eye, and on two weeks notice after beating Sliva, he does the world the biggest favour yet when he knocks that salty fucking cunt Rockhead out cold. WAR COUNT. 

Cruz/Faber 3. Great fight and it's great but also a little sad they will never stop hating each other. Also Cruz is at GOAT level at this point and its time he started getting respect for everything he has gone through. 

HENDO AND HIS H-BOW. 45 Years old and not only does he pull out one more highlight KO, but he does it against a scumbag like Lombard. It don't get no better than that. 

And Brock is back at UFC 200 (Which makes him the only guy to be at both 100 and 200) This is surreal. I can't wait to see him back in the Octagon. 

Also can't wait for JON GOAT JONES to destroy DC and take back his belt.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Donnie said:


> And Brock is back at UFC 200 (Which makes him the only guy to be at both 100 and 200) This is surreal. I can't wait to see him back in the Octagon.
> 
> Also can't wait for JON GOAT JONES to destroy DC and take back his belt.


Jon Jones was on the UFC 100 prelims but yeah. Brock is such a great boost to the event.

I loved UFC 199. Just wish the bets/predictions went my way. Lost $40 on betting Bisping would win... by 2nd round KO. If I hadn't been greedy and just put general KO, I could be looking at some nice cash about now!


----------



## Donnie

Rookie of the Year said:


> Jon Jones was on the UFC 100 prelims but yeah. Brock is such a great boost to the event.
> 
> I loved UFC 199. Just wish the bets/predictions went my way. Lost $40 on betting Bisping would win... by 2nd round KO. If I hadn't been greedy and just put general KO, I could be looking at some nice cash about now!


Oh I forgot about Jones, my bad. I expect this card to break Buyrate records.


----------



## Mad Max

Donnie said:


> Oh I forgot about Jones, my bad. I expect this card to break Buyrate records.


And ol' Jim Miller. Nobody showing Jim Miller love.


----------



## Vic Capri

I don't blame UFC for having Ariel kicked out for spoiling the surprise, but banning him for life is going fucking overboard!










Smartest guy in the business. #DoubleAgent 

- Vic


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Yep Brocks gonna break them PPV records again. Especially with 3 Title fights on the card as well...granted Aldo/Edgar are buyrate vaccums...but still.


----------



## BornBad

Luke :lol


----------



## Blackbeard

Wow, just wow.

So I wake up this morning to find out that...

A) Michael Bisping KO'd Luke Rockhold to become the Middleweight Champion
B) Brock Lesnar is fighting at 200

This fucking sport :sodone:krillin









I guess that's what I get for choosing to have a normal sleeping pattern :lol


----------



## SonoShion

Are we sleeping on the finale sequence of Holloway/Lamas? Dariush wrecking? Cutiepie Andrade wrecking? Maestro Kim & Polo saying fuck all to defense? Ortega pulling off the needed finish? Dustin looking better than ever?

What a night.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

SonoShion said:


> Are we sleeping on the finale sequence of Holloway/Lamas? Dariush wrecking? Cutiepie Andrade wrecking? Maestro Kim & Polo saying fuck all to defense? Ortega pulling off the needed finish? Dustin looking better than ever?
> 
> What a night.


I gotta track down that Maestro-Polo fight. Woke up too late for the first fight, then read on a site that it was one of the best UFC openers ever. Dammit.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

SonoShion said:


> Are we sleeping on the finale sequence of Holloway/Lamas? Dariush wrecking? Cutiepie Andrade wrecking? Maestro Kim & Polo saying fuck all to defense? Ortega pulling off the needed finish? Dustin looking better than ever?
> 
> What a night.


Brother. Ortega is my boy. I made my brother into a fan too. His win over Brandao was impressive. The gameplan and how it was put into effect in the third like nothing, impressed me. Corner just tells him to finish this shit and he does it.

Then this motherfucker pretty much does the same vs Guida like it ain't no thang with the fight almost over. With a knee this time. 

T-City, mang.

I managed to get a hold of Guida/Ortega and Bisping/Rockhold. Seeing Luke's head bouncing around like a bobble head was so satisfying.

Can't wait to watch the other fights.


----------



## Slickback

From the press conference then to the epic card tonight then to the epic post fight conference. AMAZING MMA WEEK. 

My Fave card so far this year. Glad to have experienced it with you guys. 








LET US BANG


*ONTO UFC 200*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Its crazy to look at Bispings career, his record and see the guys he's beat; pretty much all lower tier/middle tier at best fighters. No real top 10 wins, and he lost to all the high level guys he fought; Rashad, Wandy, Hendo, Chael, Vitor, Rockhold, Kennedy...but then at the tail end of his career suddenly he knocks off Anderson Silva, and then Rockhold to become the UFC Champ.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

DX-Superkick said:


> Talks shit and never backs it up.





AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Stipe is like the HW Bisping, *zero power* and lots of "technique" and "fight IQ" (translation: pointfighting)





Blackbeard said:


> I could see it happening. It's a good way to trick everyone into thinking Silva's still got it, Bisping doesn't really pose much threat even to a diminished Silva and his trash talk will get people interested in the fight.





EyeZac said:


> T.J. Dillashaw is the closest Bisping will ever get to a UFC title.





LM2 said:


> Personally Hendo and vitor without trt would beat Bisping. I think Bisping is a good fighter just isn't a contender at MW.





B-Dawg said:


> Bisping KO'ing anyone :duck














Blackbeard said:


> Silva will finish Bisping after he toys around with him for a couple rounds. Lets be real here, no matter how far Silva has fallen he's not going to lose to Bisping of all people





Flay said:


> Bisping to beat Silva? Guy wouldn't even get past Diaz. :hayden3





Timeless said:


> Hahaha realises he'll get absolutely merkd by Rockhold. I think after that win hes content on never fighting for a title.

















Unluckyyyyyyy, our resident MMA experts.


----------



## Provo

MICHAEL FUCKING BISPIN

He deserves it so much, truly the underdog of the middleweight division. See Bispin knock-out that douchbag Rockhold was great.

Cruz/Faber wasn't suprising Faber did great in the first round but then he falls in these patterns like all Cruz opponents do. Love how Cruz fights, can watch him all day he makes the greatest bantamweigths look like amateurs.

Holloway and Poirier did awesome and making a name for themselves.

Fucking old boy Hendo did the job and a great way the finish his career. Great fights.

UFC dropping bombs with Mcgregor/Diaz at 202. And FUCKING BROCK LESNAR RETURNS, biggest heavyweight draw in ufc history and a huge game changer for the 200 card. Would like to see Lesnar/Mir 3 but Mir is so washed up these days, Mark Hunt?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Unluckyyyyyyy, our resident MMA experts.


Epic.

I'll never get why people love speaking in absolutes about sports, particularly combat sports. On any given day anyone can beat anyone.


----------



## Irish Jet

Man the post fight press conference was epic. No way does Rockhold deserve an instant rematch. Chris actually had some title defences to his name and even then Rockhold was looking to fight TRT-less Vitor as his first defence. He can get to the back of the line and face one of Jacare or Gayjesus.


----------



## Provo

Nobody that gets knocked out in the first deserves a immediate title shot IMO.


----------



## Irish Jet

Also what happened Ariel was seriously fucked up and put a real sour note on the whole night.

Anyone saying he shouldn't have broke the story needs to get their head of their ass. He's a journalist reporting news with pretty good sources. Trying to control a narrative is so fucking small time it's actually unbelievable. The UFC will never be taken too seriously in the mainstream if they disallow the independent media to report "their" breaking news. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Irish Jet said:


> Man the post fight press conference was epic. No way does Rockhold deserve an instant rematch. Chris actually had some title defences to his name and even then Rockhold was looking to fight TRT-less Vitor as his first defence. He can get to the back of the line and face one of Jacare or Gayjesus.


The UFC itself is to blame for this. They've made such a habit of granting immediate rematches that now every ex-Champion thinks they're owed one.


----------



## Mad Max

Provo said:


> MICHAEL FUCKING BISPIN
> 
> He deserves it so much, truly the underdog of the middleweight division. See Bispin knock-out that douchbag Rockhold was great.
> 
> Cruz/Faber wasn't suprising Faber did great in the first round but then he falls in these patterns like all Cruz opponents do. Love how Cruz fights, can watch him all day he makes the greatest bantamweigths look like amateurs.
> 
> Holloway and Poirier did awesome and making a name for themselves.
> 
> Fucking old boy Hendo did the job and a great way the finish his career. Great fights.
> 
> UFC dropping bombs with Mcgregor/Diaz at 202. And FUCKING BROCK LESNAR RETURNS, biggest heavyweight draw in ufc history and a huge game changer for the 200 card. Would like to see Lesnar/Mir 3 but Mir is so washed up these days, Mark Hunt?


Pretty sure Mir is going to be tied up with a suspension for a good minute. It wouldn't surprise me if it's Brock vs. Fedor (he's suppose to be fighting this month, but I could see Zuffa pulling something out their ass), because I didn't believe these Brock rumours and they turned out to be true.

:draper2


----------



## EyeZac

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Unluckyyyyyyy, our resident MMA experts.


:cudi

This was good. Fair play. Bisping did well tonight.


----------



## Provo

Bastar said:


> Pretty sure Mir is going to be tied up with a suspension for a good minute. It wouldn't surprise me if it's Brock vs. Fedor (he's suppose to be fighting this month, but I could Zuffa pulling something out their ass), because I didn't believe these Brock rumours and they turned out to be true.
> 
> :draper2


Yea I realised Mir can't fight after I posted it, on the WWE site it says its a one-off so this has to be a superfight. Fedor is a possibility but like you said he's already fighting. I really wouldn't know but I presume its gonna be a big draw anyways.

All this talking about 200 and people forgetting we get Macdonald/Wonder Boy in 2 weeks! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

EyeZac said:


> :cudi
> 
> This was good. Fair play. Bisping did well tonight.


 

Having been 'vaulted' times before and vaulting others, I have dedicated my life to sitting on the fence when making predictions these days :evil There is plenty of room right on the fence with me now brother, join me :WHYYY3 :sk


----------



## Londrick

"Enjoy your short lived destiny" - said by the guy that lost the title on his first defense :ha


----------



## Cashmere

That would be one quick turnaround for Fedor...

If Mir wasn't an obese motherfucker, that would definitely be the fight to make. Hunt would bend him like a paper clip. Struve would be a good fight for him. One of the few guys I can see Brock just straight overpower. It would be smart for them to play it safe and give Brock a winnable opponent instead of blowing a gasket. 

Carwin talking up a storm on Twitter. Maybe drag his old ass off his porch so Brock can choke him out again.


----------



## Londrick

Barnett vs Brock imo.


----------



## Stormbringer

@Walls Doesn't change a damn thing. Still years of mediocrity and a whole locker room of guys he's lost to. Anything can happen in MMA, true, but this was luck plain and simple. He's only champ cause Weidman and Jacare were hurt. That's a fact.


----------



## Cashmere

Luke was hurt too; albeit typical built-in excuse.


----------



## samizayn

You know what they say about ifs and buts.

But I would prefer to talk about how fucking brutal Urijah Faber looked at that post-fight presser.


----------



## Irish Jet

It's a one time thing. There should be no incentive to protect Brock. For sure make it a competitive fight but the priority should be what sells.

FOR SURE make it Brendan Schaub.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

DX-Superkick said:


> @Walls Doesn't change a damn thing. Still years of mediocrity and a whole locker room of guys he's lost to. Anything can happen in MMA, true, but this was luck plain and simple. He's only champ cause Weidman and Jacare were hurt. That's a fact.


Every fighter suffers losses, and luck is a huge part of the fight game. Theres an element of luck to everything, its those who capitalize on it though that do great things.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Rockhold at the press conference. Still so arrogant and bitter. My god, what a prick. :lol

Bisping telling Cruz/Faber to knock it off at the presser, lel.

No way should he get an immediate rematch. I want to see Bisping v Weidman. I also don't see Bisping staying champ for too long but at least he's finally done it. 

Guys, I think we will eventually see Cruz/Garbrandt :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Happy for Bisping. One of the guys that got me into MMA cause of that 3rd season of TUF. 

Hendo's a fucking legend. 45 years old and still knocking guys the fuck out. 


BRAWK :mark:


----------



## Mad Max

Does anyone have any insight into how much Brock Lesnar has trained since retiring from MMA (I know he did that mini-camp last year and has been in training since April this year)? I was thinking, he's been out of the sport as long as he was in it, so if he's kept up with training, there's a chance we could see an improved Lesnar. 

The guy receives a lot of hate, but for how inexperienced he was in MMA, he sure did exceed expectations. Winning a World Title in <2 years of training is impressive, regardless of how shallow the division was.


----------



## Provo

I think this deal is made long before the announcement, Brock is not a media guy but he's probably being trying a while now.


----------



## Godway

Brock's been training since at least early this year. His Mania build/match with Dean Ambrose was all very generic and safe, Brock looked like he didn't give a shit and was trying not to get hurt, this would explain why. Maybe he didn't know it would be 200 he was fighting at, but he probably figured he'd be back for a fight sometime this year.


----------



## Blackbeard

Why the hell have ancient Bisping vs. Silva posts been dragged up? :wtf2 Funny how that person disappeared when Conor got his head smashed in by Nate :mj

Anyways my money is definitely on Brock vs. Fedor. It's the only fight that makes sense for him IMO. I reckon Hunt will be on standby in case either guy gets injured.

Anyone else notice Mike Goldberg jumping out of his chair when Bisping dropped Cockhold? :lol

Still can't get over the fact Bisping is now the Middleweight Champ, this sport is so nuts!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I was out celebrating with the money I won from betting that Diaz would submit McGregor during their fight, that's probably why you didn't see me for a while. ANLUCKEEEEEEEEEE

Don't worry, there is plenty of room on the fence I'm sitting on if you wish to join me :sk


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Gay for Clay said:


> "Enjoy your short lived destiny" - said by the guy that lost the title on his first defense :ha


This is one of the best parts about the loss. Rockhold couldn't even hold on to the belt. Ranked third P4P and loses on his first defence. I know UFC rankings are a joke sometimes but let's put Cruz in third now, please.












Fearless Maryse said:


> Epic.
> 
> I'll never get why people love speaking in absolutes about sports, particularly combat sports. On any given day anyone can beat anyone.


Agreed. This is why Luke Thomas (looks at Mr. Socko) is hesitant to do this, he knows speaking in absolutes in MMA will make you look silly for the most part.


----------



## Chloe

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Unluckyyyyyyy, our resident MMA experts.


Oh look, the fair weather Rousey fan is talking shit :kobelol

Diaz would still make Bisping look silly.


----------



## Slickback

Some general thoughts after 199.

1. Lesnar still fights before Punk does. :lmao

2. Bet Conor wished he never pulled out of 200 now. :lmao :jonjones gonna get PAID with all those PPV points

3. Also fucking hilarious how making a prediction = expert. This sport is impossible to get even 75% predictions right


----------



## samizayn

Fearless Maryse said:


> 3. Also fucking hilarious how making a prediction = expert. This sport is impossible to get even 75% predictions right


Beg to differ










:mcgregor


----------



## Slickback

Yea but you didn't pick Bisping though, therefore doesn't count.

Lol nah that's really good, I was just responding some post a few pages back,


----------



## Cashmere

Fucking horrendous. 
@Timeless You didn't post yours yet breh


----------



## Slickback

6/13. (N)


----------



## SonoShion

Timeless said:


> *ONTO UFC 200*


Onto












Rockland said:


> Guys, I think we will eventually see Cruz/Garbrandt :mark:


Calm down. Let's build him up first. 



Blackbeard said:


> !


Fedor already has a fight scheduled in a few weeks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well, I did say eventually.


----------



## I am the Storm

Bisping continuing his trolling of Rockhold:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGStKHYStWx/?taken-by=mikebisping

A simple one, but it'll do...

:ha


----------



## RKing85

UFC just added 300-400 thousand buys to UFC 200 with the announcement of Lesnar. I didn't see that coming at all. Hoping it is an exchange deal and we get Ronda at Wrestlemania now. Barring any injuries, the UFC is going to have one hell of a 2016 business wise.


----------



## Bubz

Bit late but Bisping :mark: shit what an awesome moment. Rarely been so happy to see someone get their face punched in.

Hendo :mark:

Brock :mark:


----------



## Slickback

By the way, anyone who hasn't seen Marco Polo Reyes and Dong Hyun Kim fight from 199. GET ON THAT SHIT NOW

My god, that was the fucking best fight of the night (probs the year). Jesus what a fight


----------



## I am the Storm

Brock just announced on Sports Center that he will fight Mark Hunt at UFC 200. Such an interesting fight. Every fight starts on the feet and that is where Hunt is strongest and Brock is weakest. A dangerous return fight for Brock to be sure.

Love him or hate him, man, what a competitor. He jumped into his UFC career headfirst fighting the best right off the bat, something very few others do. No "gimme" fights' no easing into the water. Nope. Headfirst. Now he's doing it again against a dude who is, stylistically, a bad matchup for Brock.

What an exciting time. Can I just go to sleep and wake up July 9th?:mark:


----------



## TCE

HUNTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

@Blackbeard I told you it would be Hunt.


----------



## Cashmere

Had a feeling it was gonna be Hunt. Difficult fight for someone coming from a long layoff.

Oh my God this 200 card is so stacked lmao.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

I don't watch mma but the hunt guy looks very dangerous


----------



## Blackbeard

Rockland said:


> @Blackbeard I told you it would be Hunt.


:krillin2

One day I'll get to see Fedor in the UFC :mj2

Oh well at least Hunt's going to get a taste of those PPV points :drose


----------



## TCE

Ariel Helwani is going off on the MMA Hour.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

dream fight right here brothers :mark: :mark:


love Brock but HUNTO the fucking GOAT is gonna walk off caveman club KO the motherfucker to DEATH within 3 minutes and its gonna be glorious, although garbage ass Bisping becoming mw champ has confirmed that mma in 2016 is bizarroworld and anything can happen, if Brock wins no way they let him walk away after one fight, instant TS.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

TCE said:


> Ariel Helwani is going off on the MMA Hour.



compelling stuff, hard to listen to at times, I assume the MMA hour will be business as usual but i cant imagine big fight weeks (let alone ufc 200) without Ariel interviews, theyre an integral part of the build up,more so than embedded and shit like that


----------



## Blackbeard

TCE said:


> Ariel Helwani is going off on the MMA Hour.


:thecause

It's disgraceful how Zuffa continue to bully him. I hope there's some backlash from the media over this latest fiasco.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think he will eventually be unsuspended or unbanned. Its gathered steam in the media and eventually there will have to be an answer. I'll check out the MMA Hour in a bit. It is a bit disgraceful how he's been treated over doing his job.


----------



## december_blue

He really laid a lot out on the MMA Hour. This was an interesting standout comment. I was a little surprised how openly he talked about really being paid by UFC-by proxy and basically not being able to be unbiased.



> The catch was that, for the pre and post fight shows, the check has to be signed by Zuffa. So, UFC Tonight is one contract, and that is a Fox production, Zuffa has nothing to do with that, but, even though Fox is paying the UFC for those broadcasts, weigh-in shows, post-fight shows, all that stuff, the money is going from Fox, to Zuffa, to the talent. ... The first class I ever took at [Syracuse University’s] Newhouse [School], in journalism, was journalism ethics, and they hammer that down your throat. There is like a rule that you can’t take anything above $30. I kid you not. Because you can’t owe them anything if you want to be unbiased.


This worth a read too: http://deadspin.com/blackballed-mma...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Irish Jet

Listend to it all live earlier.

It was funny when Chael was last on he commented on not knowing whether or not he was paid by Fox or Zuffa and Ariel thought he was taking the piss. No one knew what Ariel was bothered about, but it makes sense now. :lol

What was even better was Ariel saying he didn't want to elaborate on the "it got physical" part only for Front Row Brian to just immediately say exactly what happened. Zero fucks given.

It was a good listen. He kind of contradicted himself at times and probably could have done without the breakdown at the end. Even the Guardian were running with this story. The UFC are rightfully taking a ton of shit for this. I was always interested in sports journalism when I was younger and imagined the industry would be pretty ruthless, I'd imagine MMA would be even worse. Genuinely feel for the guy.


----------



## Londrick

Ronda getting pissed off at Ariel even though she supposedly gave the ok for him to ask Travis questions about them :lmao

Brock suggesting they do "certain things" to Ariel about breaking the news about his return. :lmao


----------



## Godway

Anyone want to post cliff notes or something?


----------



## Cashmere

Ronda is so irrelevant now. How the mighty have fallen :kobe9

Keep on crying and getting fatter while watching MIESHA TATE dominate as champ. You like that shit Ronda!? :mark:


----------



## Slickback

*HUNTO.* Dangerous fight for Brock. But who cares, its gonna be epic.


----------



## december_blue

Kimbo in dire shape.



> MMA fighter Kimbo Slice was hospitalized in Florida earlier today ... and multiple sources tell TMZ Sports the situation does not look good.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell us ... Slice was admitted to a hospital near his home in Coral Springs, FL.
> Police are currently at his home gathering information from family members.
> 
> Kimbo -- real name Kevin Ferguson -- last fought at Bellator 149 back in February and defeated Dada 5000 -- but the victory was overturned when Slice tested positive for a banned steroid.
> 
> Back in 2003, Slice became an Internet sensation for his backyard fighting videos -- destroying several opponents in unsanctioned street fights. He later signed a deal to fight in the UFC.
> 
> Story developing ...
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/06/kimbo-slice-hospitalized-in-florida/


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Looks like he passed away Rip.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739982756537569281


----------



## McQueen

That sucks about Kimbo if true. 

Saw Brock made a comment about the only thing to ever beat him was Diverticulitis. Pretty sure Cain manhandled the fuck out of you and Hunt will probably crush you once he lands a punch. 

I'm sorry I don't see Brock surviving shots from the Super Somoan. His only.chance is to smother him like he did Heath Herring.


----------



## Godway

Twitter is saying heart failure for Kimbo. I hate to say it, but you gotta assume this is a by-product of lots of roids and/or illegal substances.


----------



## Insomnia

Rest in Peace to Kimbo.


----------



## samizayn

Ban has been lifted from Ariel. RIP Kimbo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:mj2

Kimbo was actually the reason I tuned into my first season of TUF. Wanted to see him transition well from street fighting into the UFC. Sad news.


----------



## Slickback

Oh man, pretty shocked when I read the news. Kimbo always seemed like a pretty cool guy. :mj2 Rest in Peace






Great to see the ban lifted on Ariel though


----------



## Stephen90

WOW Kimbo didn't see that coming.


----------



## EyeZac

Honchkrow said:


> Ronda is so irrelevant now. How the mighty have fallen :kobe9
> 
> Keep on crying and getting fatter while watching MIESHA TATE dominate as champ. You like that shit Ronda!? :mark:


Dominate as champ?

She hasn't done anything yet. I'll bet every dollar I got she's nowhere near as dominant as Ronda was. Say all you want now but the fact is Ronda Rousey is one of the most dominant champions in the history of MMA. Can we please wait until Tate gets one title defence before we crown her as a dominant champ?


----------



## RKing85

RIP Kimbo.

I don't see Tate being a long term champ. 2 defenses at most IMO. We shall see I guess.


----------



## Godway

Is Bellator going to be facing some criticism for this? Kimbo looked like he was going to drop during the farce that was Kimbo/DaDa....then he tests positive for roids (just look at the guy...it's obvious he's a heavy juicer)....and a month or so before he's going to fight for them again he dies. What kind of medical observations do they do there? They don't monitor their fighters? Just seems irresponsible and negligent that a guy could be in that poor health when he was scheduled to fight for them again.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

So I am at work listening to Ariel pour his soul out and then this Kimbo news starts popping up on Instagram. Damn man, I can't handle all that drama :mj2


----------



## Nightrow

Brock: "LET'S DO THIS!!!"

Hunt: "Yeah."

Can't wait for Hunt vs. Bork :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong

Godway said:


> Is Bellator going to be facing some criticism for this? Kimbo looked like he was going to drop during the farce that was Kimbo/DaDa....then he tests positive for roids (just look at the guy...it's obvious he's a heavy juicer)....and a month or so before he's going to fight for them again he dies. What kind of medical observations do they do there? They don't monitor their fighters? Just seems irresponsible and negligent that a guy could be in that poor health when he was scheduled to fight for them again.



There definitely needs to be some sort of backlash. Can you imagine the shitstorm if this had happened in the UFC? If Dana White needs to explain how, in a fight he put together and promoted, one guy almost dies right in the cage that night and the other guy dies 3 months later, both apparently from heart failure. I know Bellator wants them ratings, but this needs to be the end of freak show fights.


----------



## Slickback

The video that started it all. :mj2


----------



## Nightrow

Kimbo's street fight videos gave me a good laugh when I first watched them. After watching that video again just now, they still do apparently.

R.I.P Kimbo :mj2


----------



## Vic Capri

Corey Graves said:


> Say what you will about Kimbo, but I saw a man who defined the word "hustle." Became a star from absolutely nothing. Inspiring.





Bill Goldberg said:


> We lost a very passionate and caring person in @KimboSlice .....don't let the image fool you.
> 
> He was a great cat & I have no problem continuing to be emasculated because of my lack of cardio at the time...just so people could see the real Kimbo





Ken Shamrock said:


> We battled inside the cage, warrior vs warrior. Outside the cage, we have loved ones. REST IN PEACE KIMBO SLICE. May God Watch Over You.





Montel Vontavious Porter said:


> Another friend dies way too soon. We used to watch each other's backs on South Beach way back when! We were proud of one another's success! Two Miami Boys done good from the hood! He made a living for himself and provided for his family violently. But the man you knew as Kimbo Slice was full of humility and a very loving husband and father. A true family man! Rest in power Big Homie!





Scott Coker said:


> We are all shocked and saddened by the devastating and untimely loss of Kimbo Slice, a beloved member of the Bellator family. One of the most popular MMA fighters ever, Kimbo was a charismatic, larger-than-life personality that transcended the sport.
> 
> Outside of the cage he was a friendly, gentle giant and a devoted family man. His loss leaves us all with extremely heavy hearts, and our thoughts and prayers are with the entire Ferguson family and all of Kimbo's friends, fans, and teammates.





King Mo said:


> Really lost for words.
> 
> Kimbo was looked at as a thug but he wasn't. He was a family man and a great friend. He was a smart man. He was a kind man. He was the exact opposite of his street fighter image.
> 
> My thoughts & prayers are with his family, friends & teammates.





Mauro Ranallo said:


> My deepest condolences go out to @KimboSlice family. Every time I spoke with him,his love for you shone through.
> 
> It was thanks to Kimbo's popularity that I was able to be a part of the first major network MMA broadcast team. He will be missed!





Taz said:


> Sad to hear #KimboSlice has passed away, too young. Tough SOB




Now for my story:

Kimbo Slice is another example of the American dream. He went from being a limousine driver and bodyguard to becoming a celebrity after his bare knuckle fights went viral. He had a mean look, was physically imposing, and it was hard to find somebody brave enough that could go toe to toe with him. His fists were like a pair of rocks!

After establishing a cult following with his toughness and marketable look, he wanted to up his game and got into MMA. While it didn't work out, he took his training seriously






and was able to fight inside of The Octagon in UFC. Not an easy feat and the man had heart. Dana White's only regret was that Slice didn't do it when he was younger.



I met him in Las Vegas back in 2008 during a convention and despite his intimidating gaze, he was great with me then took care of other fans. I made sure never to forget that.



Kimbo Slice said:


> Worrying is like a rocking chair, you go back and forth, but never get anywhere.


He was The Street Fighter. RIP.










- Vic


----------



## Blackbeard

Man what a crazy couple of days in the MMA world. Upsets, returns, a lifetime ban and now a death :sad:

I watched Ariel pouring his heart out last night. That was such a raw, emotional, heartfelt podcast. I am glad to see Zuffa couldn't handle the heat in the kitchen and had to rescind their ban, score 1 for the good guys :cool2


----------



## Stephen90

Kimbo Slice had very limited skills as a MMA fighter. But I've had nothing but good things about him as a human being. If most of us were offed tons of money by MMA and Boxing promoters we would all done the same thing. Still in shock about him dying.


----------



## BornBad

No more injury please.


----------



## Nightmaree




----------



## Slickback

Rose Namajunas vs Karolina Kowalkiewicz at UFC 201 in Atlanta!!!!


----------



## Cashmere

Timeless said:


> Rose Namajunas vs Karolina Kowalkiewicz at UFC 201 in Atlanta!!!!


Yuck. Wake me up when VanZant re-emerges.

Fuck Rose btw.


----------



## TCE

RIP Kimbo. Currently watching a few of his past fights.

Isn't it ironic, his last fight was Dada 5000, who was close to death in that fight, his heart stopped twice and he was in hospital for a couple weeks. Now his opponent has just dropped dead out of nowhere, he was about to fight next month as well.


----------



## Slickback

Honchkrow said:


> Yuck. Wake me up when VanZant re-emerges.
> 
> Fuck Rose btw.


Paige is too busy fucking off on reality tv shows and movies now. Thug Rose destroyed her


----------



## Flux

Pettis apprently dropping down to FW

can't wait to see the fraud get fucked in two divisions :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

A lot of great match-ups for Pettis in that division even though I find it hard to see him beating anyone in the top 5. I'm rooting for him and hope this goes well for him.


----------



## Slickback

Guy would be a bigger FW than Conor was. Hope he can make a comeback.


----------



## Blackbeard

Hopefully this means we can finally see Pettis vs. Aldo happen :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740689029155454976


----------



## TCE

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740689029155454976


Straight up gangster in that interview.


----------



## Slickback

Fuck Robbie Lawler is a demon.


----------



## cablegeddon

Timeless said:


> Paige is too busy fucking off on reality tv shows and movies now. Thug Rose destroyed her


I've never seen someone scramble out of bad positions and submissions moves like Paige did in that fight....it was insane...in the end she got trapped though...


----------



## Walls

So Lesnar got a pass from USADA and will only be tested the 4 weeks leading up to the fight. If that doesn't set off a red flag, I don't know what does. And it's funny because the whole reason Conor was taken off 200 was because you can't make exceptions for people and then they publicly state that they are making an exception for Lesnar. It's pretty comical. 

As far as the Ariel/UFC thing goes, I watched Ariel's MMA Hour and listened to him explain things and I really believed him. Then, I hear Rogan say that the UFC told him that they warned him not to release it and he did anyway. If what Rogan says is true then Ariel fucked up. If it's not, the UFC should be sued for their treatment of him because if you listen to the entire thing they obviously provided an unhealthy and emotionally abusive working environment. If what Ariel says is true the UFC is like that really fucking hot girl that you love to fuck but she's bat shit crazy, bi-polar and treats you like shit randomly for no reason but damn she's got the goods so you put up with it and continue to go back.


----------



## Slickback

Ariel said himself Joe's story is 100% inaccurate on Twitter


----------



## SonoShion

Walls said:


> So Lesnar got a pass from USADA and will only be tested the 4 weeks leading up to the fight. If that doesn't set off a red flag, I don't know what does. And it's funny because the whole reason Conor was taken off 200 was because you can't make exceptions for people and then they publicly state that they are making an exception for Lesnar. It's pretty comical.


- Brendan Schaub

I don't understand the fuss. Testing him now 4 weeks prior to that is fine.


----------



## Truthbetold

Timeless said:


> The video that started it all. :mj2


Stupid ass white boy look like he never been in a fight in his damn life. He probably took that fight for a small bag of blow. His dumb ass should have went down then covered up and screamed I QUIT!!! But no he tried to turn and walk away not realizing Kimbo wasn't done with him and he slept his ass. Did he not hear Kimbos man say 'Finish him' on some mortal kombat shit....


----------



## Truthbetold

Stephen90 said:


> Kimbo Slice had very limited skills as a MMA fighter. But I've had nothing but good things about him as a human being. If most of us were offed tons of money by MMA and Boxing promoters we would all done the same thing. Still in shock about him dying.


I played basketball in college in South Florida and would go out to clubs with friends who played football for UM where Kimbo was all the time. I think he rolled with the bangbros guys or whatever. Anyway Kimbo Slice had a reputation for being a really nice warmhearted guy even though his physical image didn't coincide with that. When he beat Tank Abbot in the University of Miami Arena that was the highlight of his fighting career.


----------



## samizayn

Walls said:


> So Lesnar got a pass from USADA and will only be tested the 4 weeks leading up to the fight. If that doesn't set off a red flag, I don't know what does. And it's funny because the whole reason Conor was taken off 200 was because you can't make exceptions for people and then they publicly state that they are making an exception for Lesnar. It's pretty comical.
> 
> As far as the Ariel/UFC thing goes, I watched Ariel's MMA Hour and listened to him explain things and I really believed him. Then, I hear Rogan say that the UFC told him that they warned him not to release it and he did anyway. If what Rogan says is true then Ariel fucked up. If it's not, the UFC should be sued for their treatment of him because if you listen to the entire thing they obviously provided an unhealthy and emotionally abusive working environment. If what Ariel says is true the UFC is like that really fucking hot girl that you love to fuck but she's bat shit crazy, bi-polar and treats you like shit randomly for no reason but damn she's got the goods so you put up with it and continue to go back.


The UFC won't make exceptions for anyone but USADA can do what they like :shrug:


----------



## Walls

samizayn said:


> The UFC won't make exceptions for anyone but USADA can do what they like :shrug:



USADA doesn't make the call who gets the exemption, the UFC does. I found the USADA info and it states that in extreme circumstances or something along those lines, exceptions can be made at the UFC's discretion, which is insane.

And @SonoShion, it's a big deal because he could have used that time to cycle off things while still maintaining the benefits of it during the 4 weeks he's tested.


----------



## Nightmaree




----------



## Blackbeard

I am not sure if Joe's just dreaming or if this is actually in the works....

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGc7jVWpyKZ/

:regal

EDIT - Do we have an Instagram button on here yet?


----------



## Stormbringer

Would buy! Would love for Hendo to go out on top. But also stake claim of winning gold in all 3 major organizations, Pride, Strikeforce and UFC.


----------



## Provo

I'd be all for Hendo/Bispin, great way to end a career.


----------



## Blackbeard

I honestly feel like Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping is one of those fights that 10 times out of 10 would have the same outcome. As much as Mike has improved since 100 he's still prone to getting tagged and doesn't have the power to hold Dan off IMO. And with it now being a title fight he'd have to survive for 25 minutes.

INB4 This comment is stored and quoted at a later date.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/6/10/11907278/chad-mendes-flagged-for-potential-usada-violation



> The dominoes continue to fall in the UFC's crusade for a cleaner sport.
> 
> The UFC announced Friday that two-time featherweight title contender Chad Mendes has been flagged for a "potential Anti-Doping Policy violation" stemming from an out-of-competition drug test collected by the United States Anti-Doping Agency (USADA).
> 
> Mendes, 31, is currently the No. 4 ranked featherweight in the UFC's media-generated rankings. He has been out of action since Dec. 2015, when he suffered a first-round knockout loss at the hands of Frankie Edgar at The Ultimate Fighter 22 Finale.
> 
> The UFC's statement can be read below.
> 
> "The UFC organization was notified today that the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) has informed Chad Mendes of a potential Anti-Doping Policy violation stemming from an out-of-competition sample collection.
> 
> USADA, the independent administrator of the UFC Anti-Doping Policy, will handle the results management and appropriate adjudication of this case. It is important to note that, under the UFC Anti-Doping Policy, there is a full and fair review process that is afforded to all athletes before any sanctions are imposed. Additional information will be provided at the appropriate time as the process moves forward."
> 
> Mendes (17-4) has twice fought for the UFC featherweight title, losing to former longtime champion Jose Aldo via first-round knockout in 2012, then falling short via decision in a highly competitive rematch in 2014.
> 
> While Mendes holds a sterling 12-4 record in his time under the WEC/UFC banner, he struggled of late, dropping three of his last four contests including a failed bid for the interim UFC featherweight title against Conor McGregor at UFC 189.
> 
> If the results of Mendes' flagged test prove to be accurate, it would mark the first drug testing failure of the Team Alpha Male product's career.


:surprise:


----------



## NakNak

FFS Chad 

I watched Reyes vs Kim from the UFC 199 early prelims...what a crazy fight!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Blackbeard said:


> I honestly feel like Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping is one of those fights that 10 times out of 10 would have the same outcome. As much as Mike has improved since 100 he's still prone to getting tagged and doesn't have the power to hold Dan off IMO. And with it now being a title fight he'd have to survive for 25 minutes.
> 
> INB4 This comment is stored and quoted at a later date.


Maybe you shouldn't speak in such absolutes :mj

I can see Bisping winning. Hendo is still great and has KO ability but then again he has also lost the majority of his recent fights. Bisping lost the first Rockhold avenged it and won the title. Bisping to lose the first Hendo counter, avenge it and do his first title defense, plz.

Is 204 this year? No fighter gonna have a better year than my boy. :banderas

Possibly Jones but most everyone is expecting him to get his title back.


----------



## Slickback

I ran that divsion :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I dont see how anyone can say Bisping has no chance of beating Hendo. Did you not just see Bisping KO Rockhold? Another fight where a lot of people gave Bisping no chance.

And Hendo's been stopped a few times recently and out pointed quite a lot. He's only managed to beat a few brawlers who stand right in front of him, everyone who moves has beat Hendo.


----------



## Londrick

Henderson finally winning UFC gold is gonna be such an epic moment :mark:


----------



## EyeZac

I still believe in Hendo!

Give him a go at the title. He's old and it would be epic to see one last H-Bomb connect to win the title. He retires and then six months later is fighting Rampage in Bellator.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Timeless said:


> I ran that divsion :lmao


Leave it to Chael man entertaining delusional man :maury: I suppose some credit is due to Chael though I mean if the guy hangs on to avoid a triangle choke he beat Silva back when Silva still had those lethal reflexes and could be considered BITW and for what it is worth by having some balls and raising his hand he did land himself one of MMA's most qualifications wise unjustified title shots there has been vs Bones :maury

As for Dan: I have always been a fan of his and it'd be cool for Dan to go out with UFC gold/the Middleweight belt and repeat a Bisbing win not only when Dan's Bisbing KO/exclamation point is one of UFC's famed KOs but also cool when he had the Pride Middleweight belt and fought in the unifer and lost, the first man during Silva's all time run that took a round from Silva but of course like all when SIlva was at his peak he fell short and then to bring it all circle would be cool and I for one give him a decent shot.


----------



## Irish Jet

Chael is the GOAT.

Trust Henderson to only accept this rematch now that there's a belt to fight for. Cunt.


----------



## Walls

lol people actually think Hendo beats Bisping at this point? That's legitimately funny to me. Hendo is a shell of who he used to be and in his last 10 fights he has a record of 4-6. His wins include the first fight with Shogun (amazing fight), his second fight with Shogun, Boetsch and Lombard. The first Shogun fight was back and fourth and could have gone either way. The second Shogun fight he was getting his ass kicked badly the entire fight until he cracked Shogun, Boetsch was a whatever because it's Boetsch and in the Lombard fight he again was getting owned until the end. And those are just his wins for fuck sake. That's not counting being raped on ppv by Cormier, having Dad-Bod Vitor kick his face off and TRT Vitor before that literally made Hendo leave the ground with an uppercut, Mousasi stopped him and he lost two decisions to Machida and Rashad. Hendo has gotten worse (understandably so, the man is almost fucking 50) whereas Bisping has gotten a lot better, is younger, faster, more technical, everything. Bisping boxes Hendo's face off at this point fairly easily.


----------



## Chloe

Hendo fighting for the belt? :what?


----------



## Mr. Socko

Yeah as much as Bisping's boxing seems to have improved I still feel like Hendo is a WOAT matchup for him.


----------



## Walls

The only real, legit possible advantage Hendo has on Bisping at this point is a mental one if he even has that. Bisping won't circle to Dan's power side like he did basically the whole fight back at 100 and Dan has regressed so much that I am honestly, legit baffled that any of you on here thinks he beats Bisping. Bisping is a much better fighter at this point, would be super fired up for it to avenge that brutal KO AND he would be defending his title. I would bet everything I owned on Bisping.


----------



## Blackbeard

@Rockland IF Bisping vs. Hendo II happens you and I will be having a sig & avi bet! :cudi


----------



## RJTM

Rockhold's arrogance cost him that title. Bisping still has a glass jaw, and if Hendo can put Lombard away, I'm pretty sure he can do the same to Bisping.


----------



## Blackbeard

> UFC featherweight *Chad Mendes* has been notified by the United States Anti-Doping Agency of a potential violation stemming from an out-of-competition sample collection, the UFC said in a statement Friday.


http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/16109411/chad-mendes-notified-potential-doping-violation-usada


----------



## Vic Capri

> UFC is offering Lesnar vs. Mir 2 from UFC 100 for free right now.












They left the middle fingers in this time, :lol (This was cut out on the UFC 100 DVD.)

- Vic


----------



## Slickback

Well Im not surprised Bisping is campaigning for Hendo, massive fight and he'll get slaughtered if he fights a healthy Jacare imo


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Timeless said:


> Well Im not surprised Bisping is campaigning for Hendo, massive fight and he'll get slaughtered if he fights a healthy Jacare imo


Just like he was suppose to get slaughtered against Rockhold, right?

People are still underestimating Bisping to an absurd degree. Out of all the top contenders, Rockhold was easily the worst match up for him. He matches up well with Weidman, and I would expect him to win that fight. Jacare would be an interesting match up.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rockhold was injured going into the fight though. I think Joe Rogan mentioned it during the walkouts.

It took 3 people to get injured for Bisping to be champ. He's another fluke champion along with DC and Weidman.


----------



## Chad Allen

Just a question but i was wondering what all of your responses would be to this but what would be your dream fight for every current ufc champ right now?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

DX-Superkick said:


> Rockhold was injured going into the fight though. I think Joe Rogan mentioned it during the walkouts.
> 
> It took 3 people to get injured for Bisping to be champ. He's another fluke champion along with DC and Weidman.


People can fight or play sports through an MCL sprain. It's not that serious of an injury, and it didn't have an effect on the outcome. This was an older injury that Rockhold was nearly recovered from anyways.


----------



## Stormbringer

@Chad Allen

UFC Champions Fight Night!

Heavyweight - Miocic vs Brock Lesnar, aaaannnndddd NEEEEWWW!

Light Heavyweight - DC vs Jones, just so Jones gets back the title he never lost.

Middleweight - Bisping vs Jacare, Jacare was next in line anyway.

Welterweight - Lawler vs Nick Diaz, both guys will be there to fight, not dance around.

Lightweight - RDA vs don't really care. This a division with nothing going on. Nate, Cowboy and Pettis lost, I no longer care.

Featherweight - Conor vs a Midget, Conor wins...

Bantamweight - Cruz vs a Midget, Cruz wins...

Flyweight - DJ vs a Midget, hopefully the midget can pull it off.

W Bantamweight - Tate vs Carano, loser poses for Hustler. In all seriousness I don't wanna see Rousey vs Tate 3. Probably Tate vs Zingano 2

Strawweight - Joanna vs Claudia, UFC is actually on point with this one.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

DX-Superkick said:


> @Chad Allen
> 
> UFC Champions Fight Night!
> 
> Heavyweight - Miocic vs Brock Lesnar, aaaannnndddd NEEEEWWW!


Miocic would dust Brock within 3 minutes.


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> Well Im not surprised Bisping is campaigning for Hendo, massive fight and he'll get slaughtered if he fights a healthy Jacare imo


If I was Bisping I'd be campaigning to fight Nick Diaz in the UK :mark::mark::mark:

But yeah, I don't like his chances against Jacare, or Romero for that matter. I'd give him a shot against Weidman though.

Are we all in agreement that Rockhold shouldn't be given an immediate rematch and should work himself back into contention? How about a rematch with Belfort?

If Weidman isn't next in line I think they should match up against Mousasi.


----------



## Slickback

I think a rematch against Weidman is what theyre gonna do and winner fights for title again


----------



## Blackbeard

Timeless said:


> I think a rematch against Weidman is what theyre gonna do and winner fights for title again


I suppose that's possible. Don't forget that Weidman will be a lock for 205 in MSG so it wouldn't surprise me if he leapfrogged Jacare for a title shot. I expect Zuffa to go all out for that card, two or three title fights wouldn't shock me.


----------



## Cashmere

Lol right when Bisping won I pointed out Rockhold was hurt coming in. But let others live in their fantasy world. 

Zingano has been talking shit for months. Maybe if she got off her ass instead of posting selfies on Instagram and watching Netflix for a full year, she regained her momentum from the Rousey blunder. Pena is fucking weirdo, but I hope she beats her. 90% sure she won't though.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Honchkrow said:


> Lol right when Bisping won I pointed out Rockhold was hurt coming in. But let others live in their fantasy world.
> 
> Zingano has been talking shit for months. Maybe if she got off her ass instead of posting selfies on Instagram and watching Netflix for a full year, she regained her momentum from the Rousey blunder. Pena is fucking weirdo, but I hope she beats her. 90% sure she won't though.





> “As far as his physical exam, no, (there is no evidence of an MCL tear),” said Dr. Diego Allende, an osteopathic, family medicine, and anti-aging doctor who spoke to MMAjunkie today after preliminary weigh-ins for the event. “He has good stability, good range of motion; he cleared completely on the examination. I have all the confidence in the world that that won’t be an issue in his competition tomorrow night.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/06/csac-d...grade-2-mcl-sprain-but-ok-to-fight-at-ufc-199

It appears that you're the only one living in a fantasy world. The injury had zero impact on the outcome. I think we'll all take the word of a ringside physician from the California State Athletic Commission than some random dude on the internet.


----------



## nazzac

DX-Superkick said:


> Rockhold was injured going into the fight though. I think Joe Rogan mentioned it during the walkouts.
> 
> It took 3 people to get injured for Bisping to be champ. He's another fluke champion along with DC and Weidman.


A- He wasn't really injured. When does anyone go into a fight 100%? Rarely

B- How the hell is Weidman a fluke? He knocked out Silva, was winning the second fight, beat Machida at his own game and pounded out Belfort.

C- DC is not the 'real' champion as he never beat Jones, but he defended his belt so fair play to him in that regard,

D- If anyone is a fluke champion out of those mentioned it is Rockhold as he failed to defend his belt (not saying he is a fluke but come on)


----------



## Unorthodox

Even if he was injured it didnt show at all, he was throwing some powerfull kicks he was just too over confident and got knocked the fuck out for it and thats exactly what he deserved. I will never understand why fighters do this when you consider how dangerous and unpredictable the sport is especially in the last couple of years.


----------



## Provo

Nobody is 100% when they step in the octagon.


----------



## Slickback

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Just like he was suppose to get slaughtered against Rockhold, right?
> 
> People are still underestimating Bisping to an absurd degree. Out of all the top contenders, Rockhold was easily the worst match up for him. He matches up well with Weidman, and I would expect him to win that fight. Jacare would be an interesting match up.


That's true, but if Jacare fights smart unlike Rockhold did, he ABUSES him on the ground.



DX-Superkick said:


> Rockhold was injured going into the fight though. I think Joe Rogan mentioned it during the walkouts.
> 
> It took 3 people to get injured for Bisping to be champ. He's another fluke champion along with DC and Weidman.


So Rockhold being injured was what lost him the fight?? Did you even watch the fight, he had no respect for Bisping hands down chin up.

And how is Weidman a fluke champ when he defended it 3 times?


----------



## Walls

Rockhold's injury had nothing to do with Bisping winning. People just don't like to give credit where credit is due. First, the injury was basically healed if not fully healed. I saw Luke at the open workouts and he was throwing kicks just fine. Now, yes, they work through pain, blah blah. But here is the thing: It's not like Luke lost a 5 round decision whereas he could claim that if he could have moved better it would have made a difference or he couldn't grapple properly and got taken down all the time due to the knee. Nope. Luke got KTFO at 3:36 in the first round after keeping his chin up, his hands down, he was off balance and Bisping cracked him clean and early in the fight. Then we all saw what happened after. That has NOTHING to do with Luke's knee and everything to do with Luke not using proper technique and at that level you pay for it. In this case, he paid with his title. Give the fucking guy (Bisping) some credit for fuck sake.

It wasn't a fluke. Bisping threw a punch at Luke and it hit him. Seems like the opposite of a fluke to me.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Timeless said:


> That's true, but if Jacare fights smart unlike Rockhold did, he ABUSES him on the ground.


There's no guarantee Jacare gets him to the ground. Bisping has a very good takedown defense, and even when taken down, has the ability to scramble back to his feet. If the fight remains standing, he has a very good shot at beating Jacare.


----------



## TCE

Rumors are Zuffa is selling the whole company. They're progressing, so it's basically inevitable. 

I don't like this news. RIP MMA.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

Haven't checked out this forum in a long time but I'm just here to prepare you all for

that awkward moment when Brock gets KO'd brutally by Hunt in the first round and WWE still plays him as the baddest man on the planet :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TCE said:


> Rumors are Zuffa is selling the whole company. They're progressing, so it's basically inevitable.
> 
> I don't like this news. RIP MMA.


This has been going around for a while. I feel like the Fertittas are getting out of the fight game, they've made lucrative deals and a lot of money in recent years (sales/attendance records, FOX deal, Reebok deal). I can't picture Dana or Joe Silva leaving, they'll probably still handle the bulk of things while some Chinese investors- or Vince McMahon- quietly does the business side.

As long as Scott Coker doesn't buy UFC, I'll be happy.

Anyone else checking MMA news sites peeking between their fingers in the last couple of weeks? With the addition of Brock, we've got basically the perfect MMA card in UFC 200. All the talent was already there, but Brock adds the flair and spectacle. I don't want a single damn injury on that card.


----------



## Slickback

I think it will end up being a partial sale, at least that's what I'm hoping for anyway


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

It'll be really awkward when Hunt sends Brock back to WWE lol

He'll no longer have be this "beast" character


----------



## Walls

What's going to be more awkward is when Hunt KO's Lesnar and he gets medically suspended for at least 90 days and he can't wrestle at Summerslam as a result. I have no idea why Vince would agree to this, especially since he's facing Hunt.


----------



## Blackbeard

Walls said:


> I have no idea why Vince would agree to this, especially since he's facing Hunt.


The reward outweighs the risk. There's nothing better to hype up Summerslam than having an active HW UFC fighter on your roster. It's all about :vince$

And there's also the possibility of Vince's goodwill being repaid with the UFC allowing Ronda to compete at Wrestlemania next year.

IF this all pays off Vince will look like a genius. But tbh I can't really picture Vince telling Lesnar no in the first place, so maybe it's just sheer luck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bo knows was Bo Jackson's marketing gimmick, but he doesn't knôw Brock. http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...is--after-lesnar-compares-them-233115095.html


----------



## Blade Runner

DX-Superkick said:


> @Chad Allen
> 
> 
> Lightweight - RDA vs don't really care. This a division with nothing going on. Nate, Cowboy and Pettis lost, I no longer care.


RDA vs Khabib Nurmagomedov is the fight to make because I have no doubt that Khabib is the future of that division and future champion the day he gets a title shot . He already beat RDA before and he has a 23-0 record at only 27 years of age


Khabib and Nate Diaz hate each other and once brawled inside a club so those two would be a fascinating fight if it ever got to that.


----------



## Blackbeard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743161030075887616


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> RDA vs Khabib Nurmagomedov is the fight to make because I have no doubt that Khabib is the future of that division and future champion the day he gets a title shot . He already beat RDA before and he has a 23-0 record at only 27 years of age
> 
> 
> Khabib and Nate Diaz hate each other and once brawled inside a club so those two would be a fascinating fight if it ever got to that.


Khabib would maul Nate. It'd be an easy win. Nate has atrocious takedown defense so it's a near certainty that Khabib would take him down, and regardless of Nate's BJJ, Khabib would manhandle him. We all saw what he did to RDA.


----------



## Slickback

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743161030075887616


Glad he signed them and thats a fuckin great fight


----------



## Blade Runner

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Khabib would maul Nate. It'd be an easy win. Nate has atrocious takedown defense so it's a near certainty that Khabib would take him down, and regardless of Nate's BJJ, Khabib would manhandle him. We all saw what he did to RDA.


No disagreement there, Khabib would lay waste to both Nate AND Conor fairly quckly if he was given the chance to fight them at 155. I just want to see to pressers and buildup to a Khabib/Diaz fight. That would be one for the ages


----------



## Slickback

Anthony Pettis faces Charles Oliveira in his featherweight debut at FOX card in Vancouver

Cannot lose 4 straight


----------



## EyeZac

Coming soon to Bellator: Anthony Pettis vs. Benson Henderson in _'We Were Once Good But Now Not So Much!'_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm a huge Pettis fan but I dont see how he wins this. You could argue Olivera is a better version of current Pettis because Olivera has confidence and doesn't back down. Anthony is so gun shy and reluctant, and so eager to just lay back and do nothing. Its gonna be crazy when he goes from destroyer of worlds LW Champ making the untapable tap out, to then losing 4 straight across 2 divisions.


----------



## Blackbeard

"_She fingered me_" :trips5


----------



## Slickback

Lol I been watching TUF this season and there's def some sexual tension


----------



## Mad Max

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743161030075887616


Looks like Bellator get their wish and can finally have Michael Chandler as their champion again.


----------



## Godway

Yeah JJ and Claudia definitely want to hate-scissor each other.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Time to hang 'em up Fedor.


----------



## Slickback

Yea people can stop fantasizing about him fighting to UFC Heavyweight now should have been a draw


----------



## Blackbeard

Fedor :hogan

I still want to see him compete in the UFC though :side:


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Didn't see it, but highly disappointing to hear about the Fedor result. A journeyman he was supposed to steamroll en route to likely signing with the UFC finally, and this happens. Although, if UFC are sly, they might use the performance to justify offering Fedor a cheaper contract. M-1 were being difficult even after the Strikeforce losses IIRC, so it might be a no-go, UFC wanting to low-ball and M-1 Global saying "fuck you".


----------



## Slickback

Main event is def one of the hardest fights to pick this year


----------



## Mr. Socko

I want Arlovski Fedor 2 RIGHT FUCKING NOW :evil:


----------



## Blackbeard

Fedor vs. Frank Mir must happen :chrisholly


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

People thinking the Fedor comeback would be good. :mj4

:washed


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That was depressing. If Fedor is at the point where Maldonado for all intents and purposes KO's him and then Fedor cant put away a gassed Fabio...even guys like Struve would beat Fedor at this point let alone guys like Reem/Werdum/Stipe/JDS/Cain. Fedor in UFC would be disappointing at this stage of his career.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Fearless Maryse said:


> even guys like Struve would beat Fedor at this point.


Let's not get carried away.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Zydeco said:


> Let's not get carried away.


Well Fabio pretty much just beat him, if that fight was in America it gets stopped in the first, Fedor being a Russian hero fighting in Russia is the only reason it wasn't.

And Struve's a good fighter when he puts things together.


----------



## Blackbeard

Apparently GSP is interested in facing Bisping :wtf2:wtf2:wtf2

Mike's campaigning hard for that Henderson rematch. Be careful what you wish for Mike, because It's going to backfire tremendously when Dan KO's you in England this time :banderas


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Yeah, Im a Fedor mark (he is my personal GOAT pick and has been one of my favorites to watch) and I had that at a draw. IDK the scoring rules of this company but under UFC's: 10-8 round 1 Fabio (and yes 10-8 can be rarely given), 2 narrowly Id give Fedor a 10-9 and round 3 a clear 10-9 Fedor and that round two could be debated. Personally: I wouldn't have had that stopped though Fedor was moving around trying to get grab his head down or escape while Fabio wasn't always landing clean and Fedor's heart is legendary. Intelligent enough defense imo. 

Fedor should call it a day though as a guy who has liked the sport since Chuck/Babalu 1 I notice many greats that try "one last run" lose key physical abilities they once parlayed to get to the top or the game evolution passes them by. (not all but many) Fedor still has that heart in spades but yeah for some time he hasn't had that crazy all around ability and quickness in his offense/mobility he once had.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah Fedor would get blown away by the top guys in UFC judging by that. You can hardly knock the guy, it's just time to pack it in.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

So it looks like Rumble is out of his fight with Glover Teixeira.

Fucking hell man.


----------



## Flux

WAR GUS :mark:


----------



## Mad Max

Elias Theodorou is so fucking boring.

:zeb


----------



## Slickback

Manuwa is keen for Glover, give him the fight imo


----------



## Cashmere

I don't know the dude Gus is even fighting next, but fuck him. I love me some Gus. It's almost been a year. Can't wait to see him again.


----------



## NakNak

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

JOJO :mark: 

Hope Ariel has her back on his show on Monday. I love listening to her talk.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Bubz said:


> Yeah Fedor would get blown away by the top guys in UFC judging by that. You can hardly knock the guy, it's just time to pack it in.


Which would be extra terrible because all the Fedor haters would use it as "proof" that Fedor was never any good and never had any talent.


----------



## Stormbringer

When did UFC hire Peter Griffin and the Giant Chicken? Holy balls!


----------



## RKing85

Bosse/O'Connell went to a decision.

I can't believe it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Stop sluggin, stick and move!

Thompson's fight.

Also enjoyed the Kimbo tribute


----------



## samizayn

Yawn.

That guy Gus is fighting is scary, btw. Not sure if I fancy him down a weight class but it should be a scorcher nonetheless.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Who is Gus fighting?

My thoughts on Wonderboy are muddied. I'm a huge fan of Hendricks who he fucked up and Rory who he just made look like a can. I would have probably rather seen either of those guys beat him...but I love and adore that there is once again a high level, world class striker in MMA who shits all over wrestling, and just merks everyone with his standup. He hasn't had to compromise his striking for MMA, most of the time strikers have to dumb down their skills to work in MMA, Wonderboy hasn't and it is beautiful to watch. He in just on another level of striking that most MMA fighters couldn't even comprehend. You can teach Rory great MMA striking, but a genuinely great striker like Wonderboy just had him befuddled. There's a very small number of guys in MMA who can even understand what Wonderboy is doing. There's actually probably more women than men in MMA in Wonderboys level, as WMMA is attracting a lot of Euro Kickboxing World Champs.

I cant get over how average and how bad Wonderboy made Rory look here. We know Rory is an elite level world class fighter but he looked helpless for all 25 minutes.


----------



## Stormbringer

Canada took half my money, and the real IRS took the other half. This was a free fight.

That makes me sad.


----------



## EyeZac

Wonderboy Thompson is the next Welterweight Champion.

Book that shit.


----------



## Slickback

A very good technical fight, Wonderboy is next in line for winner of Lawler/Woodley


----------



## Provo

It was a pretty boring main event. But you can't take away from Thompson, his stand-up is on another level and his takedown defense was on point tonight.

Cerrone was awesome though, great performance he should stay at 170 it was made for him.


----------



## Mad Max

Timeless said:


> A very good technical fight, Wonderboy is next in line for winner of Lawler/Woodley


Woodley better not find a way to ruin Lawler vs. Wonderboy.

Lawler vs. Wonderboy has the potential to be FOTY.


----------



## Cashmere

Brunson is out for 200. Mousasi vs Cerrone or Whittaker please. 

Or maybe... Just maybe... The Spider makes another web :moyes1


----------



## Bubz

That Bosse/O'Connell fight was a full on slugfest.

Main event wasn't exciting but it was interesting to watch two guys trying to work out what the fuck to do, especially Rory.


----------



## Blackbeard

Thompson really does look like a champ in the making, his control of distance & range is impressive, it's almost on a par with a prime Machida. While that fight last night wasn't exactly scintillating I still found it a joy to watch the kid in action, I never expected him to handle Rory with such ease. Here's hoping Tyrone Wooldey doesn't spoil the plans for potential epic fight between Wonderboy and Lawler :mark::mark:

Poor Demian Maia's going to have to wait for his title shot. I would love to see him face Carlos Condit next instead of remaining idle. That would be an intriguing match up.

I was extremely impressed with Donald Cerrone, he looks so much more powerful and dangerous at Welterweight. And I must admit it was nice to see him face someone his own size for a change :mj

That Bosse vs. O'Connell fight was pure caveman savagery... I LOVED IT!


----------



## Stormbringer

I kinda want Woodley to pull it off. Just to stick it to Dana for not delivering on his promises and everyone who hates Woodley cause he's not all flash like a few other contenders.


----------



## Blackbeard

DX-Superkick said:


> I kinda want Woodley to pull it off. Just to stick it to Dana for not delivering on his promises and everyone who hates Woodley cause he's not all flash like a few other contenders.


Would you mind stepping into my office for a minute addlin


----------



## Slickback

Derek Brunson Out of UFC 200 Bout Against Gegard Mousasi.

Please no more pull outs for UFC 200. :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard

Is there enough time for Whittaker replace him? Or could we see a rematch with Urijah Hall?


----------



## Slickback

Whittaker broke his hand last fight. Hall rematch could be possible


----------



## Blackbeard

That Vegas gambler dude just dropped $1 million on Tate to beat Nunes :sodone


----------



## samizayn

Honchkrow said:


> Brunson is out for 200. Mousasi vs Cerrone or Whittaker please.
> 
> Or maybe... Just maybe... The Spider makes another web :moyes1


Last I saw Mousasi was booked vs Thiago Santos. Which :mark:

I'm excited for that fight. The other guy I really had no idea who he was tbh. But this is going to be a good fight.


----------



## JM

Someone who posts in this thread make a new thread when there's an opportune time to do so and I will stick it/close this one (ie. when there isn't a super active discussion or what not).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

JM said:


> Someone who posts in this thread make a new thread when there's an opportune time to do so and I will stick it/close this one (ie. when there isn't a super active discussion or what not).


I got you.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1999617-mma-discussion-thread-ufc-200-hype.html#post60716177


----------

